#ubuntu-it 2011-06-06
<digital1> Salve a tutti
<digital1> Un piccolo aiuto , grazie. Non riesco a battere l'ok sul terminale da quando è uscita la finestra configurazione in corso ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<digital1> grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<digital1> Salve ancora
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<digital1> massimo18: ngiorno a te
<digital1> sei esperto? ho un problema con il terminale
<massimo18> !chiedi | digital1
<ubot-it> digital1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<digital1> ok, non riesco a dare l'ok sulla finestra del terminale
<digital1> ho dato apt-get upgrade, è partito , ma quando è uscita la finestra Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer non posso dargli l'ok
<digital1> ho anche riavviato perchè il terminale rimane bloccato anche se lo chiudo, ma tutto rimane uguale
<massimo18> digital1: non ci ho capito una cippa spiegati meglio
<massimo18> digital1: cosa stai installando?
<digital1> ho dato apt-get upgrade, è partito , ma quando è uscita la finestra Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer non posso dargli l'ok
<Odo> digital1, hai provato ad usare il tab per selezionare ok, e poi premere invio?
<digital1> si si
<glpiana> ola
<digital1> scusa hai ragione, dovevo dare solo tab mentre davo alt tab, grazie
<massimo18> digital1: ma prima di apt-get upgrade che hai fatto?
<Odo> digital1, ok meglio cosi'
<massimo18> lol
<digital1> come mai ho fatto l'aggiornamento da 10.10 a 11.04 e al riavvio questo non parte ma devo battere su versione precedente nel grub?
<Odo> digital1, non parte sarebbe? se selezioni il primo kernel che succede?
<digital1> proprio così, non parte e rimane lo schermo nero
<Odo> e ti scrive qualcosa? tipo grub error ? o resta solo nera?
<Odo> ti esce la linea di comando?
<digital1> niente di niente, do invio sulla 11,04 scompare come se volesse partire ma rimane tutto nero
<Odo> digital1, se dici che con il kernel precedente va, potrebbe essere un incompatibilita' con il nuovo kernel
<digital1> l'ho pensato, inoltre quando batto sulla versione precedente mi si apre un nuovo grub dove devo dare l'invio sul kernel 29 e non sul 32 altrimenti ho lo stesso problema
<Odo> digital1, no spetta se dici che ti apre un altro grub.. non  e' troppo normale
<digital1> lo penso anch'io
<digital1> ho installato da nuovo la 10.04 dopo l'aggiornamento alle nuove versioni mi da questi problemi
<massimo18> digital1: per caso hai ppa non ufficiali?
<digital1> vedo
<Odo> digital1, o come dicono dalla regia, starai mica usando wubi?
<massimo18> -.-
<digital1> no no installata da nuovo
<digital1> nelle sorgenti softare ho: partner di canonical
<digital1> indipendente da terze parti
<Odo> digital1, se ti va torna con la live e si reinstalla grub ex novo, ma chiaro bisogna capire un po' il tuo stato attuale quanti dischi hai e sopratutto quanti os...
<digital1> quello che mi fa rimanere perplesso è che ho potuto installare solo la 10.04. le successive non si installavano ma si fermavano per la strada
<massimo18> digital1: hai installato la 10.04 e poi sei passato alla 11.04?
<massimo18> senza passare dalla 10.10?
<digital1> no, no sono passato per la 10.10 e al tempo stesso ho aggiornato alla 11.04
<massimo18> O_O
<massimo18> digital1: segui Odo
<digital1> O_O traduzione?
<Odo> massimo18, eh massimo c'e' poco da seguire... la strada convenzionale era di provare una 11.04 in live se andava si installava e amen :D
<digital1> Odo: no la 11.04 non si installava
<filo1234> digital1: mai usato wubi nemmeno in precedenza?
<massimo18> Odo: appunto, a me pare che digital1 abba fatto un pochino di casino ecco perchè O_O
<Odo> digital1, e ma se non si installava non e' che con l'avanzamento ora funziona... evidentemente qualche conflitto c'e'
<digital1> filo1234: si usato per provare le versioni
<Odo> digital1, le live sono fatte anche per testare il sistema, l'hardware ecco
<digital1> lo penso anche io
<filo1234> digital1: ecco
<massimo18> digital1: ma per provare le versioni basta il live
<digital1> la live della 11.04 non partiva
<filo1234> quindi il problema del "doppio grub" è perchè è rimasta qualche cosa sul boot di windows...
<massimo18> digital1: e non ti sei chiesto il perchè non partiva?
<digital1> ho pensato all'hardware
<massimo18> Dig: ok e allora perchè l'hai installata?
<massimo18> ops
<massimo18> Dig: / digital1
<filo1234> digital1: a.rettifica
<digital1> no ho installato la 10.04 dopo l'aggiornamento alle nuove ho iniziato ad avere stì problemi
<filo1234> digital1: natty, ti visualizza 2 pagine di grub se hai kernel precedenti
<massimo18> digital1: si appunto hai installato le nuove sapendo che avevano dei problemi con il tuo hardware
<glpiana> digital1, hai provato a riconfigurare l'ultimo kernel? hai provato qualche opzione di boot?
<digital1> ho pensato che con l'aggiornamento andava bene
<digital1> no perchè su questo campo sono a digiuno
<glpiana> digital1, se vuoi facciamo qualche prova
<massimo18> digital1:buona cosa è provare da live e poi se tutto funziona si procede con l'eventuale aggiornamento
<Titti> ave
<digital1> vediamo...
<glpiana> digital1, che scheda video hai anzitutto?
<Titti> qualcuno che ha provato sia unity che gnome 3?
<digital1> geforce 6600
<glpiana> !chat | Titti
<ubot-it> Titti: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> digital1, oki, fai così, avvia e al menu di grub ti piazzi sul kernel di natty e rpemi il tasto "e"
<digital1> glpiana: aspetta che scrivo
<glpiana> digital1, scendi alla riga del kernel, che termina con le opzioni quiet splash
<glpiana> digital1, ti piazzi dopo quiet splash (sulla stessa riga) e scrivi: nomodeset
<glpiana> quindi premi ctrl+x e vedi se parte
<digital1> si
<digital1> basta?
<digital1> ok vado a dopo
<luigi> glpiana, blender va..scaricato da sito. versione 2.5. grazie a prescindere..segue domanda per me complicatissima che sto preparando
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<giova_kde> Non riesco a trovare l'elenco dei feed del forum di ubuntu.  Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<luigi> glpiana, per blender apro home -scaricati  e clicco icona a ronbo e parte il programma. come faccio a portare il lancio del programma dentro applicazioni- grafica?
<curi0usm1nd> giova_kde dimmi
<glpiana> luigi, ma hai scaricato la versione per windows?
<curi0usm1nd> luigi, blender lo trovi normalmente in Ubuntu, usa quello
<glpiana> curi0usm1nd, non conosci la saga di luigi e blender :)
<curi0usm1nd> glpiana, no ma sto vedendomi gli sgomati ... LOL
<glpiana> lol
<luigi> no no sono molto fiero di me stesso per linux 32 bit. clicco a caso ma poi qualcosa va
<luigi> mo provo a disinstallare la vecchia versione.. spero che la nuova continui ad andare..comunque è divertente
<curi0usm1nd> luigi, usare i repo è meglio ... oppure aggiungi il repo per la 2.5 ... e vai.
<luigi> curi0usm1nd,  appunto come faccio ad aggiungere il repo 2.5?
<glpiana> scusate curi0usm1nd e luigi ma non c'è supporto su repository esterni
<glpiana> luigi, comuqnue se hai l'icona a rombo hai scaricato la versione per windows
<curi0usm1nd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cheleb/blender-svn && sudo apt-get update
<curi0usm1nd> sudo apt-get install blender
<curi0usm1nd> luigi, a tuo rischio e pericolo ma a me non ha dato problemi
<glpiana> curi0usm1nd, hai letto?
<curi0usm1nd> glpiana, ah! No, non avevo inteso scusa
<luigi> glpiana, però gira su ubuntu 11..e sono praticamente certo di aver sceltoper ubuntu dal sito.. boh
<glpiana> luigi, tu hai parlato di icona a rombo. ameno che sia un qualche .run
<curi0usm1nd> luigi, è un .tar.bz2 ?
<fleurtherock> ciao
<fleurtherock> sono un nostalgico, ho un floppy disk esterno con presa USB
<fleurtherock> ma quandolo collego al pc nulla non lo vede che devo fare per installarlo
<fleurtherock> ^
<curi0usm1nd> fleurtherock, iomega?
<fleurtherock> exagerate
<fleurtherock> no non iomega
<glpiana> fleurtherock, attaccalo e poi scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail      e anche lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619741/
<fleurtherock> glpiana, ma devo inserire il floppy alla porta usb vero?
<fleurtherock> aspetta che allora lo ripeto
<e-DIO-t> mmmh ma come funziona l'installazione automatica dei driver di stampa da share samba a client windows?
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619745/
<fleurtherock> mo che si fa?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, infila un floppy
<glpiana> fleurtherock, digita anche lsmod        e metti su pastebin
<fleurtherock> è già infilato
<luigi> la cartella è:Cartella (inode/directory). scopattata forse da una .tar .bzz
<fleurtherock> glpiana poi mi spieghivero?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, cosa?
<luigi> nn ricordo il link per postare le immagini
<glpiana> !image | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619747/
<fleurtherock> cosa sto facendo
<glpiana> fleurtherock, prova a dare: sudo modprobe floppy
<fleurtherock> FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device
<luigi> http://imagebin.org/156981
<glpiana> luigi, sì ok, è la versione statica. tu che volevi fare? aggiungerlo ai menu dei programmi?
<glpiana> fleurtherock, che versione di ubuntu hai? la 10.10?
<fleurtherock> si
<fleurtherock> glpiana, si
<glpiana> fleurtherock, oki, non gli piace perchè non vede il device. magari non è il modulo giusto
<fleurtherock> è un problema
<luigi> glpiana, allora sono in ubuntu...evviva .si si aggiungerlo
<glpiana> luigi, apri alacarte e aggiungi il programma nel menu che vuoi. cerca il comando sfogliando i file e vedi se si avvia. non è detto che lo faccia
<fleurtherock> peccato provo a postare qualcosa sul forum
<fleurtherock> tnx
<glpiana> fleurtherock, se apri nautilus vedi nella colonna di sinistra l'icona del floppy?
<luigi> ok ..provo grazie
<fleurtherock> glpiana,  per nautilus cosa intendi il gestore di pacchetti synaptic
<glpiana> fleurtherock, per nautilus intendo nautilus che il file manager
<fleurtherock> no non appare
<fleurtherock> pazienza
<glpiana> fleurtherock, scolta, nel terminale scirvi: sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<fleurtherock> dispositivo sconociuto
<glpiana> fleurtherock, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<fleurtherock> nientre da fare
<glpiana> fleurtherock, cosa niente da fare?
<glpiana> fa vedere l'output
<fleurtherock> mi fa vedere gli hdd, la schedina SD
<OverMe> (ma ce l'hai infilato un floppy buono li dentro?)
<glpiana> fleurtherock, senti, se ci mostri l'output bene se no ranget, ok?
<fleurtherock> no
<fleurtherock> scusa sono un pirla
<glpiana> -.-
<OverMe> no cosa, non c'è il floppy?
<jester-> hihihi
<jester-> ma come! linux non fabbriva floppini al volo?
<jester-> fabbrica*
<fleurtherock> ahahaha
<fleurtherock> ecco
<fleurtherock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619760/
<glpiana> fleurtherock, sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<fleurtherock> fleurtherock@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt
<fleurtherock> mount: /dev/sdc già montato o /mnt occupato
<fleurtherock> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sdc è già montato su /mnt
<glpiana> fleurtherock, ls /mnt
<fleurtherock> eccone il contenuto ma perchè da nautilus non risco a vederlo?
<fleurtherock> vedo il floppy ma non riesco a visualizzarne il contenuto
<glpiana> fleurtherock, da nautilus vai in /mnt  e lo vedi
<fleurtherock> cd home
<glpiana> -.-
<fleurtherock> gl piana
<fleurtherock> glpiana
<fleurtherock> ascoltami un secondo correggi le mie scarse conoscenze
<fleurtherock> allora in mnt non vedo i diversi dispositivi?
<luigi> glpiana, nn ci posso credere ce l'ho fatta. l'ho preso. a cambiato l'icona e funge. grazie
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> luigi, bene
<glpiana> fleurtherock, sono in /media i vari dispositivi
<glpiana> fleurtherock, il floppy è in/mnt perhcè l'hai montato lì a mano
<fleurtherock> in mnt che vedo?
<digital1> salve
<digital1> glpiana: hai detto bene, è partito con la modalità che mi hai descritto. Devo sempre fare così o si può sistemare?
<fulvi00x> salve
<digital1> glpiana: ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> digital1, eccolo
<glpiana> digital1, nomodeset?
<digital1> glpiana: si ciao, con il nomodeset parte ma devo sempre fare così?
<glpiana> digital1, no, lo mettiamo di default. apri un terminale
<glpiana> digital1, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> digital1, vedi "quiet splash"
<glpiana> ?
<digital1> aspè
<digital1> allora
<digital1> che ti serve del grub?
<digital1> glpiana:
<glpiana> digital1, a me non serve il grub. il mio funziona :)
<glpiana> digital1, ti ho chiesto se vedi la riga in cui c'è scritto quiet splash tra virgolette
<digital1> lo so, dico del file che ho aperto
<glpiana> vedi quel che ti ho detto? []sì []no []forse []ho le lenti sporche
<digital1> si
<glpiana> oooohhh
<glpiana> digital1, sempre dentro alle virgolette scrivi: nomodeste
<glpiana> e ciao -.-
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> nomodeset
<digital1> va bene grazie
<glpiana> digital1, quando hai fatto salva il file e chiudi gedit
<glpiana> digital1, poi scrivi: sudo update-grub
<glpiana> fatto? (cit.)
<digital1> si
<digital1> lavora
<glpiana> digital1, oki, se non da errore riavvia e vedi se va
<digital1> done
<digital1> riavvio per verifica?
<digital1> ciao
<digital12> glpiana: :-D tutto kappa, devo fare qualcos'altro?
<glpiana> digital12, per quanto riguarda l'avvio direi di no visto che hai detto che funziona
<digital12> se voglio fare una installazione ex novo cosa dovrei fare?
<D4V|DE> sera
<massimo18> !installazione | digital12
<ubot-it> digital12: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<D4V|DE> vorrei capire xkè nei computer la legge non è uguale per tutti...
<D4V|DE> ho fatto il ripristino grub al mio notebook
<massimo18> !chat D4V|DE
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat D4V'
<D4V|DE> così come l'ho fatto nel pc fisso
<D4V|DE> ma appena riavvio non parte ne l'uno ne l'altro
<massimo18> uhmmm
<D4V|DE> ora parte..
<glpiana> digital12, da livecd parte o da schermata nera?
<D4V|DE> da live parte sempre
<glpiana> D4V|DE, nonscrivevo a te
<massimo18> D4V|DE: ma parte o no
<digital12> si blocca durante il caricamento
<D4V|DE> ora funziona tutto correttamente.. ma se provo a riavviare sicuramente qualche sorpresa ci sarà
<massimo18> -.-
<glpiana> digital12, prova l'opzione di boot nomodeset come quella che hai impostato ora. all'avvio del cd premi un tasto in modo da visualizzare il menu. scegli la lingua e poi premi f6 e scegli nomodeset
<glpiana> D4V|DE, se spegni e riaccendi invece di riavviare?
<digital12> glpiana: vedo, adopo
<D4V|DE> si così facendo funziona ma a volte si blocca anche così... è abbastanza fuori logica
<D4V|DE> torna a funzionare senza un perchè...
<glpiana> D4V|DE, o la scheda madre sta andando
<D4V|DE> è un notebook HP nuovo di zecca
<D4V|DE> avrà si e no 6 mesi di vita
<massimo18> uhm
<glpiana> e che c'entra?
<massimo18> può avere anche 2 ore di vita
<D4V|DE> la cosa è scoraggiante... :°D
<luigi> beh per oggi me ne vado .....carico di gloria. grazie a tutti
<glpiana> ciao luigi
<luigi> ciao
<lucio1947> salve a tutti
<lucio1947> avrei bisogno di aiuto su ubuntu 11.4
<glpiana> !aiuto | lucio1947
<ubot-it> lucio1947: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucio1947> ho sistema operativo win7 64 bit e partizione x ubuntu ma quando carico ubuntu non vedo le periferiche usb
<glpiana> lucio1947, che tu abbia windows 7 poco importa se hai ubuntu installato realmente su disco
<glpiana> lucio1947, sei da ubuntu ora?
<massimo18> wubi?
<lucio1947> si
<glpiana> lucio1947, a chi hai risposto?
<lucio1947> gipiana
<glpiana> lucio1947, apri un terminale
<glpiana> lucio1947, scrivi: sudo fdisk -l           e copia quanto esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | lucio1947
<ubot-it> lucio1947: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucio1947> non trovo terminale
<glpiana> lucio1947, è sotto applicazioni -> accessori
<lucio1947> grazie trovato
<glpiana> lucio1947, il comando ti chiederà la password. scrivila anche se non la visualizzi
<lucio1947> ho digitato il comando ma mi dice opzione non valida, i come imola?
<digital123> glpiana: sono con la live in modalità nomodeset
<glpiana> lucio1947, no, è una elle minuscola
<glpiana> digital123, quindi è partito
<glpiana> !installazione | digital123
<ubot-it> digital123: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<digital123> si
<glpiana> digital123, segui la guida
<glpiana> digital123, se hai dubbi chiedi
<digital123> glpiana: l'installazione la sò fare, no problem, la domanda è devo formattare la partizione ?
<glpiana> digital123, dipende da che vuoi fare
<glpiana> digital123, anzitutto hai home e sistema sulla stessa aprtizione o su partizioni distinte?
<digital123> ho solo swap e sistema senza home
<glpiana> digital123, e hai dati che ti servono nella tua home?
<digital123> due partizioni di 20 e 4 gb
<madamevalerie> Salve!
<madamevalerie> ho un problema con le usb
<madamevalerie> non funzionano
<madamevalerie> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<digital123> glpiana: no, no
<lucio1947> scusa cos'e' paste bin
<Carmine> lucio1947: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Carmine> se devi incollare output di codice molto lungo... onde intasare il canale di codici..
<digital123> glpiana: posso fare una pulita all'11.04 che ho adesso senza che reinstallo?
<glpiana> digital123, devi deciderti però
<digital123> glpiana: che pensi?
<glpiana> digital123, se hai bisogno di installare me lo dici e ti seguo sull'installazione. se invece vuoi mettere a posto l'installazione attuale me lo dici e lo facciamo
<glpiana> madamevalerie, che periferiche usb hai a portata di mano?
<digital123> si mettiamo a posto quella che ho, adesso sono con la live
<madamevalerie> un hd esterno
<madamevalerie> e una pendrive
<lucio1947> scusa gipiana ma cosa vuole dire copia su pasteb  bin
<glpiana> digital123, se l'installazione parte non vedo perchè farlo da live. avvia normalemtne
<glpiana> !paste | lucio1947 leggi
<ubot-it> lucio1947 leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<digital123> ok a dopo
<glpiana> madamevalerie, vada per la pendrive. apri un terminale
<glpiana> madamevalerie, inserisci la penna e poi scrivi: dmesg | tai
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> madamevalerie, il comando è dmesg | tail
<madamevalerie> ok
<glpiana> !paste | madamevalerie
<ubot-it> madamevalerie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<digital1> glpiana: ok ci sono
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619843/
<glpiana> digital1, apri un terminale e scrivi:
<glpiana> digital1, sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> madamevalerie, ora fai lo stesso col comando: mount
<digital1> ok
<glpiana> digital1, poi dai: sudo apt-get autoremove
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619844/
<glpiana> madamevalerie, ora lo stesso con: cat /etc/fstab
<digital1> glpiana: ok dice 0 agg, 0 inst, 0 da rim, 11 non aggiornati
<glpiana> digital1, sudo apt-get update
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619846/
<digital1> lavora
<glpiana> madamevalerie, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<madamevalerie> ok
<glpiana> digital1, quando termina copia tutto su pastebin
<digital1> ok
<madamevalerie> l'ho dato il comando ma dopo la password non fa nulla
<madamevalerie> p normale?
<glpiana> madamevalerie, sì è giuto. ora dai: ls /mnt
<glpiana> *giusto
<madamevalerie> metto il risultato in pastebin?
<glpiana> no, dimmi solo se elenca i tuoi file
<madamevalerie> si li elenca
<glpiana> madamevalerie, ok, ora dai: sudo umount /mnt
<madamevalerie> fatto
<glpiana> madamevalerie, leva la penna e poi reinseriscila
<madamevalerie> ok
<glpiana> madamevalerie, non apre nulla?
<madamevalerie> adesso la vede la pen drive
<madamevalerie> la vede
<madamevalerie> sisi
<madamevalerie> provo con l'hd
<glpiana> bene. ora smontala e prova ad attaccare il disco
<glpiana> madamevalerie, se non va metti dmesg | tail su pastebin
<madamevalerie> ok
<madamevalerie> grazie
<madamevalerie> arrivo
<glpiana> lucio1947, a che punto sei?
<madamevalerie> lo vedo ma non lo apre
<madamevalerie> mando il comando?
<madamevalerie> appena clicco si chiude la finestra
<madamevalerie> scusa credo di avere avuto un abbaglio, perchè vedo il disco fisso, non l'esterno
<glpiana> madamevalerie, dmesg | tail su pastebin
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619860/
<glpiana> madamevalerie, dai : sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<glpiana> madamevalerie, con ls /mnt vedi se elenca i file. poi sudo umount /mnt   e lo stacchi
<glpiana> poi lo attacchi e vediamo se fa come la chiavetta
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619864/
<glpiana> madamevalerie, ma è attaccato? ed è acceso?
<madamevalerie> si è attaccato
<madamevalerie> non elenca
<glpiana> madamevalerie, staccalo, riattaccalo e dai ancora dmesg | tail
<madamevalerie> ok
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619867/
<glpiana> madamevalerie, no, questo non gli piace. hai anche windows su questo pc. attaccalo in windows e fagli fare il check del disco
<madamevalerie> winzozz morto
<madamevalerie> sparito nel grub
<madamevalerie> ma da tempo
<glpiana> madamevalerie, eh va beh, vediamo immediatamente: sudo update-grub
<madamevalerie> quà i problemi sono più di quanto pensi
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619871/
<madamevalerie> infatti vorrei ripristanare hd per formattare e reinstallare winzoz e linux insieme, capisci?
<glpiana> madamevalerie, sudo fdisk -l
<madamevalerie> potrei fare check del disco su un altro pc...che ne pensi? (con windows)
<glpiana> madamevalerie, sì quello fallo, ma dai il comando che ti ho detto, perchè secondo me sul tuo portatile windows non c'è
<madamevalerie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619875/
<glpiana> infatti windows non c'è
<glpiana> madamevalerie, hai una ubuntu lucid nella prima partizione del disco
<madamevalerie> quel genio del tecnico/amico che c'ha messo mano ha fatto un errore (epocale) sono disperata....m'ha perso tutti i dati che c'erano in winzozz
<glpiana> madamevalerie, eh sì, te l'ha cancellato
<madamevalerie> lo so
<madamevalerie> lo odio
<madamevalerie> va beh
<glpiana> madamevalerie, allora torniamo il disco esterno
<glpiana> *al
<madamevalerie> ok
<glpiana> madamevalerie, hai detto che hai un altro pc con windows con cui controllarlo?
<madamevalerie> grazie
<madamevalerie> si
<glpiana> madamevalerie, oki, collegalo là e fagli fare un check. dopodichè smontalo correttaemtne e attaccalo al portatile
<madamevalerie> ok
<glpiana> madamevalerie, così ti copi i dati che ti servono
<madamevalerie> ci provo, non sono un'esperta
<madamevalerie> come faccio il check su windows?
<glpiana> madamevalerie, non chiederlo a me :D
<madamevalerie> ok
<madamevalerie> ci provo
<madamevalerie> il problema sai qual'è? che neanche windows vede l'hd esterno
<madamevalerie> come faccio a fargli fare check se non lo legge?
<madamevalerie> :(
<glpiana> madamevalerie, beh se non lo legge non si può. ha mai funzionato sto disco esterno?
<madamevalerie> si regolarmente fino ad un certo punto
<madamevalerie> funziona su un fisso con linux
<madamevalerie> solo lì
<glpiana> azz
<glpiana> madamevalerie, hai molti dati da salvare
<madamevalerie> si
<madamevalerie> posso fare delle prove sul fisso...tipo check con windows
<madamevalerie> posso ricontattarti dopo?
<glpiana> madamevalerie, ecco, prova.
<glpiana> madamevalerie, se ci sono ancora sì, se no in canale trovi chi ti aiuta
<madamevalerie> ok mille grazie
<glpiana> :)
<giovanni_> giorno a tutti
<giovanni_> ho un problema con il collegamento a internet sia via cavo che con la chiaveta c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> giovanni_, via cavo che problema hai?
<giovanni_> praticamente non si accendono nemmeno i led affianco all'ingresso del filo
<giovanni_> non so se sia attiva con kubuntu
<giovanni_> ma con windows si accendevano
<glpiana> giovanni_, il cavo è sicuramente funzionante?
<giovanni_> si con windows si connette benissimo
<giovanni_> ho pensato che non sia attiva la scheda
<giovanni_> ho dovuto attivare anche il bluetooth tempo fa
<glpiana> giovanni_, da livecd funziona la rete via cavo?
<giovanni_> non ho provato perchè non trovo il cd
<glpiana> !release | giovanni_
<ubot-it> giovanni_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> prova
<giovanni_> non c'è un modo per controllare la scheda da console?
<glpiana> giovanni_, sei collegato in wifi ora
<glpiana> ?
<giovanni_> si ma è lentissima la connessione perchè siamo in tre sulla vodafoine station con la chiaveta
<giovanni_> quindi anche scaricare diventa impegnativo
<glpiana> giovanni_, non mi interessa la qualità. volevo sapere se puoi postare l'output dei comandi
<giovanni_> si quello si
<glpiana> giovanni_, apri un terminale
<glpiana> giovanni_, scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> !paste | giovanni_
<ubot-it> giovanni_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni_> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/06/06/plasma-desktopHy1449.jpg
<glpiana> giovanni_, hai configurato tu la wifi?
<giovanni_> no ha fatto in automatico
<giovanni_> io ho inserito solo la psw
<glpiana> giovanni_, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<giovanni_> ok ho messo la password
<glpiana> giovanni_, ha terminato?
<giovanni_> non è venuto fuori niente
<glpiana> giovanni_, scrivi: uname -a
<giovanni_> ti copio quello che viane fuori?
<glpiana> giovanni_, sì
<giovanni_> Linux giovanni-HP-Pavilion-dv5-Notebook-PC 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> giovanni_, dammi l'output di lspci
<giovanni_> lo copio col paste?
<glpiana> giovanni_, sì
<giovanni_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/619907/
<glpiana> giovanni_, prova a installare sto pacchetto: linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic
<glpiana> torno tra un po'
<glpiana> !info linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic
<ubot-it> linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported ethernet drivers for generic kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.8.22 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<giovanni_> ok ora lo scarico e lo installo
<digital1> glpiana: scusa, il link  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/619909/
<giovanni_> ok installato
<madamevalerie> salve a tutti^!
<madamevalerie> continuo ad avere problemi con un hd esterno
<madamevalerie> non riesco a leggerlo
<madamevalerie> ?
<madamevalerie> è possibile vedere se funziona correttamente
<madamevalerie> da terminale..
<madamevalerie> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<nya__> ciao a tutti
<nya__> ciao madamevalerie, cosa vuoi controllare da terminale?
<madamevalerie> se l'hd esterno funziona correttamente
<madamevalerie> si può fare?
<nya__> perché, non lo monta? che problemi ci sono?
<madamevalerie> scusa non avevo visto...non lo monta
<madamevalerie> niente
<nya__> madamevalerie, ho letto i log precedenti; ma l'HD ti funziona ancora sull'altro desktop con linux?
<madamevalerie> pensavo fosse un problema di porte e l'abbiamo risolto poco fa
<nya__> si ho visto
<nya__> ma solo per la penna o anche per l'HD
<madamevalerie> scusa quale desktop?
<glpiana> digital1, sembra ok. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<madamevalerie> risolto solo penna
<madamevalerie> ho provato sul fisso
<glpiana> madamevalerie, abbiamo già visto prima che non va il disco. hai detto che il fisso lo legge?
<madamevalerie> no neanche lì
<digital1> ok vado
<glpiana> giovanni_, ha risolto qualcosa? hai provato a riavviare per evdere se la rtee via cavo ora va?
<madamevalerie> sono spacciata vero?
<glpiana> madamevalerie, è un disco esterno fatto e finito o è un box con dentro un hd?
<giovanni_> guarda ora non ho la possibilità di collegare un cavo
<madamevalerie> aveva box, l'ho smontato e lo legge un adattatore sata
<glpiana> giovanni_, vabbè
<giovanni_> eventualmente appena rientro a casa provo e se continua il problema tornerò qua
<giovanni_> comunque ho un problema anche a installare la chiaveta della vodafone
<glpiana> madamevalerie, hai provato a metterlo dentro a un pc?
<giovanni_> non mi accetta il programma che ho scaricato
<madamevalerie> si
<glpiana> madamevalerie, e nemmeno dentro funziona?
<madamevalerie> dice periferica trovata ma poi niente
<madamevalerie> non si vede
<madamevalerie> al centro dove ho preso l'adatttatore funzionava con tutto il case
<madamevalerie> sul loro computer
<glpiana> madamevalerie, quando scrivi: dice periferica trovata ma poi niente, ti riferisci a windows immagino
<madamevalerie> si
<madamevalerie> su un altro portatile in casa
<glpiana> madamevalerie, come hai fatto a provare un disco all'interno di un portatile? eddai
<madamevalerie> non capisco
<madamevalerie> l'ho collegato con l'adattatore
<madamevalerie> tramite usb
<glpiana> <glpiana> madamevalerie, hai provato a metterlo dentro a un pc? <--- dentro inteso come collegato direttamente alla scheda madre
<madamevalerie> no
<glpiana> madamevalerie, potresti provare sul fisso
<madamevalerie> oddio non è che sono così pratica
<madamevalerie> cmq adesso provo
<madamevalerie> ;)
<madamevalerie> grazie mille
<madamevalerie> a tutti
<madamevalerie> e buon lavoro
<glpiana> madamevalerie, non è niente di traumatico. sono due cavi: alimentazione e sata
<FloodBotIt1> madamevalerie: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<madamevalerie> ciao
<madamevalerie> ok
<glpiana> e stacca la corrente! :D
<madamevalerie> ;)
<giovanni_> gl mi sai dire niente in merito alla chiaveta?
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> giovanni_, no
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana :)
<giovanni_> ah ok grazie proverò in questi giorni
<giovanni_> grazie di tutto comunque
<digital1> glpiana: sto ancora al 3%
<nicotano> digital1, è uscito glpiana
<digital1> nicotano: ok dicevo glpiana mi ha fatto dare sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ma sto ancora al 3%, normale?
<nicotano> può essere normale dipende dalla connessione prima scarica i pacchetti
<nicotano> se stai da 3 ore non è normale
<vaillant> Ciao a tutti. Avrei un problema con la connessione RDP: su varie versioni di ubuntu uso Remmina ma ho notato che la connessione è estremamente lenta rispetto a tsclient. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire perché ed eventualmente come sistemarlo?
<digital1> nicotano: 20% è normale?
<K99Brain> digital1, se hai una connessione lenta, è normale
<digital1> K99Brain: ho una dsl a 7m
<K99Brain> evidentemente proprio 7M non sono
<K99Brain> comunque non toccare nulla, lascialo finire
<gigitux> di cosa state parlando?
<digital1> K99Brain: ok aspetto
<nicotano> salve
<DareDevil> ho un problema
<DareDevil> sul portatile della mia compagna non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<DareDevil> mi sa che ha windows su tutto l'hd
<DareDevil> quindi non posso creare una partizione per ubuntu???
<OverMe> ridimensiona la partizione di windows
<bobbybong> DareDevil, hai fatto il defrag di windows prima?
<DareDevil> no
<DareDevil> lo faccio subito
<DareDevil> OverMe: come ridimensiono la partizione di win? da win?
<OverMe> puoi farlo sia da win (da vista in su lo puoi fare nativamente) che da linux con gparted
<DareDevil> OverMe: non parte l'installazione di ubuntu
<DareDevil> ovvero arriva ad un certo punto e poi si blocca
<DareDevil> lo farei con gparted perchè è molto comodo
<DareDevil> ma a gparted non arrivo proprio
<DareDevil> se installo da windows con uby che differenza c'è?
<d4vey> DareDevil, nessuna... dipende dall'installazione che scegli... se installi sull'hd devi comunque riavviare...
<d4vey> se installi DENTRO win, non è una installazione "autonoma" diciamo... :D
<DareDevil> ma posso tuttavia far partire ubuntu all'avvio con ubi=
<DareDevil> ?
<DareDevil> mi pare di no
<d4vey> ripeto, dipende dal tipo di installazione!
<DareDevil> il tipo di installazione dovrebbe essere UBY
<bobbybong> oi ci 6?
<bobbybong> scusate
<d4vey> si, ma non sto capendo...
<d4vey> quindi aspetto che qualcuno... capisca... :D
<DareDevil> d4vey: forse sono io che non ricordo bene: se inserisco il cd di ubuntu mentre sto su win e lo installo posso scegliere se vederlo da cd o se metterlo sul'hd
<d4vey> DareDevil, quando tu inserisci il cd in win, che tipo di installazione scegli?!?! (se l'hai già fatto..)
<DareDevil> quella su HD
<DareDevil> ma quando riavvio poi non appare grub
<d4vey> asp...
<DareDevil> ma prima appare la doppia possibilità tra win e ubuntu...
<K99Brain> ma che è UBY
<K99Brain> ?
<d4vey> no riformula... all'inizio la vedi o no 'sta doppia scelta?
<DareDevil> K99Brain: astenersi perditempo :D ;)
<DareDevil> sì vedo la doppia scelta
<K99Brain> DareDevil, appunto, lascia stare le robe farlocche/nonufficiali/similwinzozziane
<d4vey> e quindi?
<DareDevil> ma non ho la possibilità di mettere come prima in automatico ubuntu
<K99Brain> DareDevil, fai una vera installazione
<DareDevil> ma resta win
<DareDevil> K99Brain: non me la fa con la doppia partizione e non capisco perchè
<DareDevil> su tutti gli altri pc è stato molto semplice
<DareDevil> e automatico
<K99Brain> DareDevil, se non ridimensioni la partizipone di win, dove dovrebbe installarsi?
<K99Brain> DareDevil, e il defrag l'hai fatto?
<DareDevil> sto facendo
<DareDevil> quanto dò a win?
<DareDevil> aspè che ti dico da quant'è l'hd
<K99Brain> beh, quello vedi tu come dividere
<DareDevil> 200 giga
<K99Brain> dipende dall'uso che ne fai
<DareDevil> io fare 100 e 100
<K99Brain> si, va bene
<K99Brain> per ubuntu sono piu che abbondanti
<DareDevil> ma scusa l'ntfs si può ridimensionare?
<K99Brain> certo
<K99Brain> da cd live
<K99Brain> a partizione smontata
<K99Brain> e deframmentata
<DareDevil> e senti se un giorno sul fisso mi venisse di elimiare proprio win posso espandere ubuntu anche sullo spazio che precedentemente occupava win?
<DareDevil> ext3 è espandibile?
<K99Brain> si
<DareDevil> ottimooooooooooOOOO!
<K99Brain> sempre da live cd
<K99Brain> e facendo sempre dei backup di sicurezza
<K99Brain> che non si sa mai
<DareDevil> e non posso farlo dall'interno di ubuntu? è fantascienza?
<K99Brain> no, le partizioni devo essere smontate per lavorarci
<DareDevil> giusto
<DareDevil> per ora win lo lascio tanto CHIUSO non mi dà problemi
<alo21> g
<alo21> salve
<alo21> go^: salve
<alo21> rzl`: salve, potresti aiutarmi?
<alo21> ho un problema col server
<e-DIO-t> !problema | alo21
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'problema'
<e-DIO-t> ah dannazione
<e-DIO-t> quale sarebbe il problema alo tanto per?
<alo21> e-DIO-t: quando uso apt-get e installo o rimuovo un programma da terminale
<alo21> e-DIO-t: mi appare questo errore: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).
<e-DIO-t> 1) l'hard disk ha spazio? 2) con qualsiasi programma o con qualcuno in particolare?
<alo21> e-DIO-t: si lo spazio c'è l'ha
<alo21> e-DIO-t: con qualunque
<OverMe> alo21, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<OverMe> !paste | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<e-DIO-t> grazie OverMe  :P non lo ritrovavo :D
<alo21> e-DIO-t: mi dice: si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione di man-db e dbconfig-common
<OverMe> fai vedere tutto, copia nel pastebin
<alo21> OverMe: dici a me?
<OverMe> si
<alo21> OverMe: non posso sto usando un server
<alo21> OverMe: asp che mo te lo faccio vedere
<alo21> OverMe: http://ubuntuone.com/p/xgo/
<alo21> OverMe: lo vedi?
<OverMe> sudo lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<alo21> OverMe: rivai sul link di prima
<OverMe> alo21, kill -9 1177
<OverMe> poi fai un: rm -rf /var/cache/debconf/*
<OverMe> a poi di nuovo: dpkg --configure -a
<alo21> OverMe: mi dice kill: no suchprocess
<alo21> OverMe: mi dice kill: no such process
<OverMe> hai scritto bene?
<alo21> OverMe: ho fatto copia incolla
<OverMe> allora fai gli altri due
<alo21> OverMe: ho risolto, grazie mille
<OverMe> prego
<rzl`> alo21: qual'è il tuo problema ?
<alo21> rzl`: ho risolto grazie lo stesso
<rzl`> alo21: ottimo, scusami ma sono appena entrato a casa
<alo21> rzl`: non preoccuparti... qui si fa volontariato.
<rzl`> =)
<alo21> rzl`: ecco un altro problema
<brady> ragazzi oggi provando ad accendere il mio pc (ubuntu natty con gnome3) mi apppare un messaggio di errore con scritto: " errore inaspettato terminare la sessione" e non mi fa accedere a gnome3, mentre gnome classico e gnome con unity funzionano bene...che posso fare per ripristinare gnome3?
<brady> nessuno usa gnome3??
<foo75> ciao a tutti, sto provando a configurare simple backup per connettersi tramite ftp, voi sapete quale è la forma che devo usare per l'indirizzo !? io ho usato la forma: "ftp://username:password@host/dir/" ma non sembra funzionare...
<foo75> ok ce l'ho fatta, grazie ugualmente :D
<roxdragon> ma il forum non va?!
<roxdragon> ops.. mi sembrava la chat XD
<bigmahatma> ciao, ho ubuntu 10.04 e ho scaricato la iso del 11.04. come faccio a creare un usb partente con la 11.04?
<bigmahatma> nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<[Enrico]> bigmahatma: se non ricordo male se fai il boot col livecd c'è un programma incluso che lo fa
<[Enrico]> lo trovi nel menù, non ricordo in quale sottomenu
<bigmahatma> non ho il live CD
<[Enrico]> bigmahatma: ecco così http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-from-cd/
<[Enrico]> bigmahatma: hai detto che hai scaricato la iso
<bigmahatma> si ma non ho il masterizzatore, ho solo la iso
<bigmahatma> [Enrico]: risolto, grazie lo stesso
<[Enrico]> bigmahatma: allora puoi seguire questo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<[Enrico]> bobbybong: con l'usb creator puoi usare la iso direttamente senza masterizzare :)
<migbuntu64> bigmahatma:   puoi anche usare    Unetbootin
<migbuntu64> c'è qualche discussione?
<marcuy> migbuntu64, sembra di no
<digital1> salve a tutti
<PapaDiJimmY> CIAO SCUSATE AVREI UN PROBLEMA CON UNA CHIAVETTA USB TV CHE HO COMPERATO IN FIERA CHE NON MI RICONOSCE UBUNTU NEMMENO CON KAFFEINE
<PapaDiJimmY> az scusate ho scritto in maiuscolo
<xalo> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi come mai il mio nokia 5800 non viene più montato in modalità fotocamera??ieri non ho avuto problemi
<Steeler> PapaDiJimmY, prima di fare questi acquisti devi verificare la compatibilità !
<xalo> nessuno??
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:    che chiavetta è??
<migbuntu64> xalo:   mazza non ho un celulare cosi mi dispiace tanto .-(
<BLBL> Salve, sono Fabio, ho bisogno di chiedere 2 cose per installare UBUNTU su un Netbook
<BLBL> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<roxdragon> BLBL, chiedi
<xalo> migbuntu64: :) grazie lo stesso, aspetto un po' per vedere se qualcuno mi sa dare una mano
<BLBL> Dunque, ho appena aquistato netbook, voglio installare l'ultima versione di UBUNTU, che ho appena scaricato. Primo problema, è in formato ISO
<roxdragon> xalo, reset del cell
<xalo> roxdragon: ma con le altre modlità funziona, vado lo stesso col reset?
<BLBL> Cosa ci devo fare, devo "spacchettarlo" o posso lasciarlo ISO, e se devo spacchettarlo, come faccio?
<roxdragon> BLBL, devi cliccarci due volte sopra, la masterizzi in un CD
<roxdragon> basta cliccarci BLBL  senza scompattarla
<roxdragon> devi masterizzarla
<bobbybong> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<BLBL> Ma....  il Netbook nn ha il masterizzatore....
<roxdragon> BLBL, uhm... se hai una pendrive, fai il boot da li
<BLBL> Scusa, il lettore CD...
<BLBL> ok, ma cosa ci metto dentro nella pendrive?
<PapaDiJimmY> scusate Steeler  e migbuntu64  son dovuto andare un momento in bagno
<roxdragon> !chat | xalo
<ubot-it> xalo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BLBL> IL file ISO?
<digital1> mi indicate un software tipo internet downloader manager (IDM) che gira sotto windows? grazie
<bobbybong> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<roxdragon> !chat | digital1
<ubot-it> digital1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<BLBL> ok, ora ci guardo..
<digital1> !chat | digital1
<ubot-it> digital1, please see my private message
<xalo> ok scusate e grazie comunque :)
<PapaDiJimmY> sarebbe una Digital tv-stik non mi ticordo come si chiama il programma che usavo con windows
<roxdragon> lsusb la vede? PapaDiJimmY
<bobbybong> PapaDiJimmY, lsub
<BLBL> Sì, ok, avevo visto le istruzioni, ma io uso abitualmente WinXP, per cui la dicitura "Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio." per mè è arabo..
<PapaDiJimmY> lsub?
<roxdragon> lsusb
<PapaDiJimmY> az non mi ricordo non mi sembra quel nome az devo riguardare
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque era unprograma compatibile pure per la haupauge che ho
<bobbybong> PapaDiJimmY, apri un terminale scrivi lsusb
<bobbybong> cerca una stringa come questa:
<bobbybong> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2013:0245 Unknown (Pinnacle?) PCTV 73ESE
<BLBL> Nessuno può aiutarmi?
<BLBL> Se ho visto giusto, la dicitura "Sistema → Amministrazione → Creatore dischi di avvio. " è interna al S.O. Ubuntu, vero?
<bobbybong> !usb | BLBL  leggi
<ubot-it> BLBL  leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<BLBL> Letto, ma ripeto, un passaggio delle spiegazioni nn mi è chiaro...
<roxdragon> si BLBL  non hai un altro pc con un lettore CD ? O.o
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:  devi aprire un terminale, diventare root e dare il comando:     lsusb
<BLBL> Sì, ce l'ho
<bobbybong> migbuntu64, mica deveessere root
<PapaDiJimmY> a si scusami scrivo quel che hai detto
<migbuntu64> dopo, vai su pastebin e incolli l'output li
<PapaDiJimmY> si scusa stavolarlando in amsn con un tizio
<PapaDiJimmY> ora scrivo
<migbuntu64> si non c'e bisogno di essere root e vero
<PapaDiJimmY> adesso devo usare il pastebin?
<migbuntu64> apri un terminale e da il comando   lsusb
<migbuntu64> si
<PapaDiJimmY> e pastare qua quel che mi esce?
<migbuntu64> si
<BLBL> Mh... ok, nn mi sembra di trovare questo gran aiuto qua. Bè, grazie per quel poco.. Ciao
<PapaDiJimmY> sil'ho gia fatto lsusb
<keykey> Ciao a tutti ragazzi....... avrei una questione da porvi....... mettiamo di avere un documento in cui sono contenute gran parte delle parole della lingua inglese; potrei (tramite terminale o altro) far si che le parole aventi una lunghezza inferiore a quattro caratteri vengano eliminate automaticamente? spero di essere stato chiaro :)
<migbuntu64> daci il lnk.....
<migbuntu64> link....
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa mi puoi dare il sito per fare il paste che non melo ricordo?
<migbuntu64> si
<migbuntu64> aspetta
<migbuntu64> http://pastebin.com/
<PapaDiJimmY> a ok
<K99Brain> !supporto | keykey
<ubot-it> keykey: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<K99Brain> uhm
<filo1234> lol
<roxdragon> ahahahah
<K99Brain> keykey, volevo dire, qui SOLO supporto a ubuntu
<K99Brain> keykey, script e cosette varie, prova in #ubuntu-it-chat
<keykey> ok scusatemi ma è possibile che nella chat non ci sia nessuno? :P
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,   http://pastebin.com/sdim6LUg
<migbuntu64> ok, vado a vedere
<K99Brain> keykey, prova a entrarci, magari
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:   ok da terminale da il comando:         lsmod | grep dvb*
<migbuntu64> cosa ti restituisce?
<PapaDiJimmY> si ok
<migbuntu64> usa pastebin
<PapaDiJimmY> non succede niente con quel comando
<ricky1966> ciao a tutti, non riesco a compilare il modulo a867 che serve per la chiavetta di Sky, mi da un errore questo : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620157/
<ricky1966> potete aiutarmi ?
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  l'ho messo il comando ma non esce niente
<K99Brain> ricky1966, e cosa ha detto prima?
<K99Brain> ricky1966, fai vedere tutto
<ricky1966> ho dato un demplice make K99Brain
<K99Brain> ricky1966, si, ma credo che l'errore sia prima
<keykey> scusate ma mi si è disconnesso il pc -.-"  ....... comunque sono un paio di giorni che entro nella chat ma non trovo mai nessuno :(
<K99Brain> ricky1966, non lo hai incluso ne paste
<keykey> dove altro potrei chiedere?
<jester-> eeeh daiii, fa vedere tutto  davanti a tuttiii?
<jester-> keykey: siamo solo in 58
<jester-> keykey: fai la domanda piuttosto
<ricky1966> K99Brain: ho seguito una guida speta che cerco e posto
<ricky1966> K99Brain: http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Upload/a867_drv_v1.0.28_Releasenotes.txt
<nicoletta> ragazzi scusate mi spiegate come si installa il flash player per vedere youtube sono completamente nubbia
<ricky1966> ho seguito la guida
<K99Brain> nicoletta, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nicoletta> ok
<K99Brain> nicoletta, da terminale
<nicoletta> copio e incollo
<nicoletta> si il terminale lo conosco
<K99Brain> ricky1966, ok, ma l'errore?
<nicoletta> almeno quello
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa migbuntu64   ho detto che lsmod | grep dvb*   non esce niente se lo metto
<keykey> jester-  allora ..... mettiamo di avere un documento in cui sono scritte in modo ordinato dalla A alla Z tutte le parole della lingua inglese...... potrei (tramite terminale o altro) fare si che le parole aventi una lunghezza inferiore ai 4 caratteri vengano eliminate senza farlo manualmente?? :)
<K99Brain> keykey, si fa con uno scriptuccio, ma non è domanda adatta a supporto ubuntu
<ricky1966> K99Brain:  ci dovrebbe essere nel paste, nessuna regola per generare...
<K99Brain> ricky1966, toh, e prima di quello non aveva fatto nulla?
<ricky1966> no
<ricky1966> o meglio
<keykey> mmmmmm e creare questo scriptuxxio (non avendo conoscenze di programmazione) è semplice?
<jester-> keykey: sicuramente si puo con uno script bash o simile ma chiedi in chat che non è argomento di assistenza
<ricky1966> ho scaRICATO BUILD-ESSENTIAL
<jester-> !chat | keykey
<ubot-it> keykey: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  scusa io mettevo pure *  non usciva niente per quello
<PapaDiJimmY> adesso pasto
<jester-> keykey: qualche buon diavolo pratico di script vedi che lo trovi
<ricky1966> poi ho copiato i driver/dvb/ dal /usr/src/ in lib/modules
<keykey> o kgrazie magari faccio una ricera sul web e vedo quello che imparo ;)
<migbuntu64> ok
<K99Brain> ricky1966, e perchè a mano?
<ricky1966> e qui il problema
<K99Brain> ricky1966, fai vedere tutto
<ricky1966> non dovrei averlo dovuto fare, ma malgrado abbia installato tutto il necessario non riuscivo
<K99Brain> ricky1966, rinizia da zero e metti tutto quanto su pastebin
<ricky1966> ok
<K99Brain> tutto però
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:  come root:       lsmod | grep dvb*
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa migbuntu64  se io metto l'asterisco finale nonmi esce niente se nonlo metto mi da le unita
<PapaDiJimmY>  comunque migbuntu64     http://pastebin.com/VMWGWWuv
<PapaDiJimmY> http://pastebin.com/VMWGWWuv
<ricky1966> K99Brain: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620175/
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,   ho detto http://pastebin.com/VMWGWWuv
<K99Brain> ricky1966, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<ricky1966> linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic è già alla versione più recente.
<ricky1966> già fatto
<migbuntu64> ok
<K99Brain> ricky1966, sudo apt-get install libdvb-dev
<K99Brain> magari è li
<K99Brain> ricky1966, insomma, ti mancano delle librerie da qualche parte
<K99Brain> questo è il problema
<migbuntu64> aspetta un attimo PapaDiJimmY
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi io son qui
<ricky1966> si ok ma dove ? installare forse delle -dev, ma quali ?
<ubuntu____> salve
<ubuntu____> posso esporvi il mio dubbio?
<PapaDiJimmY> esponi esponi
<K99Brain> ricky1966, beh, io inizierei dalla libdvb-dev
<ubuntu____> ho un acer aspire 302
<K99Brain> ricky1966, poi non so
<ubuntu____> 3020
<ricky1966> proviamo anche quella
<migbuntu64> sto solo a parlare con te in questo momento PapaDiJimmY, per cui evito di mettere il tuo nick all'inizio
<migbuntu64> ok?
<migbuntu64> allora
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi vabene
<ubuntu____> con istallato windwos xp e vorrei passare a ubuntu
<ubuntu____> 11.04
<ubuntu____> si può
<migbuntu64> in questa pag:     http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TVISTO_DVB-T_USB
<ubuntu____> sapaevo che c'erano de problemi con il wifi
<PapaDiJimmY> è che se metti il nome almeo lo vedo subito inrosso e non mi sfugge
<PapaDiJimmY> devoleggere?
<migbuntu64> ci sono i moduli del kernel (drivers) per il tuo dispositivo, per cui:
<PapaDiJimmY> i moduli del kernel?
<PapaDiJimmY> ci stanno i comandi per istallarli?
<PapaDiJimmY> i driver?
<PapaDiJimmY> ora guardo
<migbuntu64> dovremmo prima installarli, o , in  suo difetto vedere se si trovano sotto /lib/firmaware
<migbuntu64> quindi, seguimi prima:
<migbuntu64> da questo coamando:   ls /lib/firmware     e fammi vedere su pastebin
<ubuntu____> qualcuno che mi aiuti? :(
<PapaDiJimmY> aspetta che stavo parlando con ubuntu____  migbuntu64
<PapaDiJimmY> devoleggere
<migbuntu64> ubuntu___:   abbiamo bisogno di sapere se il tuo device e usb o pci, quindi:
<nicoletta_> ragazzi su ubuntu 11.04 se faccio super w posso cambiare workspace, come attivo l'exposè sulla 10.04 ammesso che ci sia?
<migbuntu64> ubuntu___:   da i comandi:    lsusb      e dopo dai:   lspci    dopo dai lspci -n    e ci fai vedere gli output su paste bin
<ubuntu____> essendo una zappa in materia
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, ammesso che hai gli effetti attivi
<ubuntu____> vabbho
<ubuntu____> cerchero su internet
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, tasto super + e
<nicoletta_> gli effetti quali sarebbero? compiz?
<PapaDiJimmY> aspetta migbuntu64  perche3 qui mi parlano altri due e mi son perso il filo
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, eh... senza effeti nada expo
<migbuntu64> ubuntu___:    i comandi di cui abbiamo bisogno sono:
<migbuntu64> lspci
<migbuntu64> lspci -n
<migbuntu64> lsusb
<ricky1966> K99Brain: nada
<migbuntu64> ...ed usa pastebin per farci vedere ;-)
<PapaDiJimmY> parli sempre conme migbuntu64 ?
<K99Brain> ricky1966, qui forse potrebbe interessarti: http://www.linux-magazine.it/forum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=4473.0
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:   tranquillo anche a me idem je, je, je :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> perche non vedo le scritte in rosso e magari non capisco
<PapaDiJimmY> se non usi il nick
<nicoletta_> ho attivato compiz, ma come lo configuro? c'è un pannello di configurazione?
<brady> chi usa gnome3??
<K99Brain> !effetti | nicoletta_
<ubot-it> nicoletta_: Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<K99Brain> !beta | brady
<ubot-it> brady: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<nicoletta_> grazie
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  http://pastebin.com/
<migbuntu64> nicolletta:   poi anche vedere la pag di ubuntu documentation ;-)  è molto utile :-)
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:   ok
<brady> K99Brain:  il bug lo riconosco praticamente oggi accedendo a gnome3 mi esce questo errore: " errore irriparabile terminare la sessione" e si spegne, però usando unity o gnome 2 funziona tutto
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:  aspetta un attimo :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  lo so che parli cn me ma se non metti il mio nick quando scrivi tiperdo inmezzo agli altri
<PapaDiJimmY> non ti vedo in rosso
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY:  ok, giusto ;-)
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY: adesso mi vedi?
<K99Brain> brady, è beta, i bug sono normali lì
<nicoletta_> io su preferenze non ho nessun Gestore di configurazione CompizConfig
<PapaDiJimmY> be si ora si
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY: non so mettermi in rosso :-(
<brady> K99Brain:  capisco :) allora provo nel canale che mi hai dato
<migbuntu64> PapaDiJimmY: ok, wait me :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> massi manco io mi metto in rosso disolito mi vesto di nero
<PapaDiJimmY> scherzo
<nicoletta_> ma non bastava spuntare la voce effetti dal pannello dei temi del desktop? devo anche installarlo compiz?
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, compiz è già installato
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, quello che manca di default è solo il programmino per configurarlo
<nicoletta_> non sulla 10.04!
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, si, anche sulla 10.04
<K99Brain> la sto usando...
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,   volevo dire prima jester-   mi diceva di mettere sudo lshw -C multimedia  nel terminale ma risolve qualcosa?
<Scan> come è possibile che all'inizio skypre mi cracchia e dopo un po si sistema da solo?
<Scan> *skype
<nicoletta_> K99Brain: sulla 10.04 se non installo i pacchetti compizconfig-settings-manager e compiz-fusion-plugins-extra non ho un bel niente
<filo1234> infatti è quello che ti ha detto K99Brain
<nicoletta_> a ok
<K99Brain> nicoletta_, gli effetti ci sono lo stesso, compiz (IL MOTORE) c'è
<nicoletta_> non avevo letto
<nicoletta_> sì sì chiedo venia
<K99Brain> il configuratore manca
<nicoletta_> buona cena
<nicoletta_> e grazie
<migbuntu64> lshw -C  serve a listare il hardware
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  adesso dici a me?
<migbuntu64> forse con lshw -C multimedia    riesci a vedere il tuo device per la tv sat
<migbuntu64> si dico a te
<migbuntu64> scusa dimentico il mio nick :P
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi ok ma quindi che devo fare
<PapaDiJimmY> si vabe non fa niente
<migbuntu64> hai visto il link, che ti dato prima?
<migbuntu64> questo:    http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TVISTO_DVB-T_USB
<PapaDiJimmY> si ma non avevo guardato
<PapaDiJimmY> ora guardo
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  si ho visto ma non è uguale a quella
<PapaDiJimmY> a quelle
<migbuntu64> e pure, hai dimenticato di vedere l'output di questo comando:             ls /lib/firmware     e di farmi vedere su pastebin :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> a no scusa quelli sarebbero i driver
<migbuntu64> si quelli sarebbero i driver
<PapaDiJimmY> ma si mi fan distrarre ci stavano altri due che scrivevano
<migbuntu64> jejejeje
<PapaDiJimmY> ora vedo il comando
<migbuntu64> capisco,  tranquillo, andiamo piano, io sto pure cucinando, quindi se mi asento....
<migbuntu64> se mi assento un po....., gia sai.....
<PapaDiJimmY> az pure cucinando?
<ricky1966> K99Brain: niente, ho sempre lo stesso errore
<migbuntu64> si
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe pure io so fare d amangiare ma mo fa tutto la mammetta
<migbuntu64> ja, ja, ja,   vedi un po sti links :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> /lib/firmware   mi dice che cosmo@cosmo-desktop:~$ /lib/firmware
<PapaDiJimmY> bash: /lib/firmware: è una directory
<PapaDiJimmY> cè qualcosa di sbagiato
<migbuntu64> ok,
<migbuntu64> copia e incolla questo nel terminale e da intro:    ls /lib/firmware
<migbuntu64> pausa cucina......, un attimo..... :-)
<migbuntu64> eccomi...
<PapaDiJimmY> migbuntu64,  pero' io quei driver li di quel sito che hai messo non so come istallarli
<migbuntu64> certo...
<migbuntu64> ma vediamo un prima se sotto la directory  /lib/firmware si trovano per pura fortuna assoluta :-D
<migbuntu64> quindi paste questo output di /lib/firmware
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa volevo dire che io avrei due chiavette una haupauge che non ha problemi di funzionamentoi con kaffeine anche se fa unpo cagare come ricezione poi avrei preso quest'altra che dovrebbe esser un po meglio come amplificazione solo che su ubuntu non me la vede
<PapaDiJimmY> ora faccio quel che hai detto
<migbuntu64> haaaaaaa!!!!!  la cosa cambia molto cosi
<migbuntu64> nonononon
<PapaDiJimmY> cosa
<migbuntu64> aspetta
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa cambiando discorso tu che fai da mangiare sta cosa dei cetrioli che poi mo ci stan pure i pomodori che dicon che son avvelenati da sto batterio poi domani diranno che sta pure qualche altra verdura ma come siamo messi
<PapaDiJimmY> ma non è che dicono stronzate del batterio poi invece è tutta merda che arriva da fukushima?
<PapaDiJimmY> cazzo io che sono un mangiatore di insalate mo devo aver paura?
<migbuntu64> di solito, il kernel (ilcuore del sistema) usa un modulo per volta per i device con la stessa funzione,
<migbuntu64> quindi,
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi ma ometto una chiavetta o metto l'altra
<PapaDiJimmY> mica tutte e due assieme
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa leggi un attimo quello che ho scritto sopra
<PapaDiJimmY> della storia di sto cazzo di batterio
<PapaDiJimmY> che secondo me ci piglian tutti per il culo per non toccare il nucleare
<PapaDiJimmY> quei 4 reattori fusi nessuno li nomina piu cazzo
<migbuntu64> se usi due chiavette per il digitale terrestre dovresti "smontare" dal kernel il modulo di una per montare el moulo dell'altra e viceversa, usando solo una chiavetta alla volta e il suo rispettivo modulo, in sostanza, insiame vanno in conflitto
<PapaDiJimmY> e invece magari ce li stiamo pure mangiando
<PapaDiJimmY> due asssieme intendi o una alla volta
<PapaDiJimmY> no ma non le uso assieme
<migbuntu64> per quanto riguarda il cibo e l'inquinamento;  ragazzi; c'è un po di verità ed un po di buggia, il marketing e spietato in questi tempi
<PapaDiJimmY> anzi volevo usare quella nuova perche è pure migliore
<PapaDiJimmY> si quale sarebbe la verita e quale la bugia vorrei sapere
<PapaDiJimmY> perche tanto possono dire tutte le palle che vogliono ma sono saltate 4 centrali
<migbuntu64> beh!, io uso quella che dici sia pewggiore :-) je, je!, ma il problema non è la chiavetta ma l'antenna
<PapaDiJimmY> altro che paragonare a chernobyl che era una sola
<migbuntu64> su linux quella che dici peggiore va una bomba
<PapaDiJimmY> a tu pure hai la haupage?
<migbuntu64> di fatti; lo si vede dall'output di lsmod | grep dvb*
<migbuntu64> si la haupage :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque io per l'antenna non uso l'antennino del cazzo che ti danno nella scatola, ho messo sopra all'armadio un antenna da esterno  quelle in corto
<migbuntu64> vado a vedere le bistekke
<PapaDiJimmY> e pure con un antennone cosi mi fa incazzare
<migbuntu64> :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> vabbe
<sim0> ciao
<PapaDiJimmY> a sisi vedi le bistekke
<sim0> ho un problema con unity
<PapaDiJimmY> aspetta che rtorna qualcuno perche io so giurante
<sim0> ok
<PapaDiJimmY> io so gnurante in materia
<ricky1966> K99Brain: ho fatto dei passi in avanti, ma mi da errore
<PapaDiJimmY> cazzucazzu iuiu
<migbuntu64> quindi sei calabrese?
<PapaDiJimmY> mava no
<migbuntu64> la mia ragazza è calabrese :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> me piace albanese
<migbuntu64> je, je, je
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe non so calabrese io ho genitori veneti
<PapaDiJimmY> conosco una di crotone quello si
<PapaDiJimmY> nord chiama sud
<maveric87> ciao a ttt
<PapaDiJimmY> a le calabresi so belle
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe belle e brutte come dappertutto
<migbuntu64> ok spero bene per te, adesso devo proprio andare a magnà, usa la tua haupage,  e vedi al copertura del tuo segnale, mi sa che il guaio è proprio li,, è stato un vero piacere parlare con te
<sim0> non p arrivato nessuno che puo aiutarmi con unity?
<migbuntu64> il sud è  molto caldo je, je, je ;-)
<PapaDiJimmY> no ma io la haupage ora non l avoglio usare perche almeno la mia come segnale fa cagare
<migbuntu64> ciao :-)
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe buonnappetito allora
<sim0> ciao migbuntu64
<PapaDiJimmY> comunquemente ovunquemente qualunquemente
<PapaDiJimmY> upilu
<gnubiagio98> sto installando ubuntu e sono in live, ma ho un problema
<gnubiagio98> aspettate che vi mando uno screenshot
<DareDevil> coem faccio a capire in quale partizione sta ubuntu? mica me lo ricordo
<DareDevil> dovrebbe essere sicura una ext
<gnubiagio98> aspettate
<robytrevi> DareDevil: sudo fdisk -l
<DareDevil> però bo?
<sim0> DareDevil, usa Amministrazione->Gestione Dischi
<sim0> robytrevi,
<sim0> robytrevi, sapresti aiutarmi con unity?
<robytrevi> sim0: non lo so, qual'è il problema?
<DareDevil> no ho visto come dice robytrevi leggo che mi si trova nella sdb5
<DareDevil> quindi se voglio reinstallare basta che formatto quella?
<sim0> robytrevi,  asp che ti mando i pastebin
<sim0> robytrevi, http://pastebin.com/7HEUYXNU
<sim0> robytrevi, vedo che è tutto supportato eppure mi da incompatibilitò a unity
<gnubiagio98> ecco lo screenshot http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/8728/problemahj.png
<DareDevil> mi segua qualcuno non vorrei fare confusione
<sim0> gnubiagio98, quella sembra l'anreprima
<DareDevil> ergo cazzate
<robytrevi> sim0: ma il problema qual'è? sono appena arrivato...
<gnubiagio98> sim0, sì, è l'anteprima e se guardi bene la partizione blu è tutta a destra
<gnubiagio98> come la sposto a sinistra?
<sim0> robytrevi, ho risolto, bug dell'ultima versione dei driver
<gnubiagio98> sim0?
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: non ho capito scusa spiegati
<sim0> gnubiagio98, ok, qual'è il tuo problema?
<gnubiagio98> c'è una partizione blu che, se guardi bene, vedi che è a destra nella tabella
<sim0> gnubiagio98, hai lasciato dello spazio non partizionato tra windows e linux?
<gnubiagio98> sì
<sim0> gnubiagio98, come vorresti risolvere? nuova partizione o estendere una delle attuali?
<gnubiagio98> ma la partizione di ripristino dell'OEM è tutta a destra
<gnubiagio98> la voglio spostare a siniostra
<gnubiagio98> *sinistra
<DareDevil> scusatemi datemi un attimo retta: voglio installare la 10.04 attualmente ho la 11.04. sì lo so voglio fare un passo indietro. è necessario formattare la partizione sda ext3 dove ho la /home?
<sim0> gnubiagio98, problema particolare, per quale motivo la vorresti a sinistra?
<DareDevil> oppure posso sovrascrivere?
<filo1234> DareDevil: se hai la home separata puoi anche non toccarla
<gnubiagio98> perché la tabella è tutta disordinata
<sim0> DareDevil, credo di no, se hai creato una partizione con mount in home puoi non toccarla
<DareDevil> e allora devo formattare la sda4 extended?
<sim0> gnubiagio98, tabella?
<DareDevil> cioè dove lo installo la lucid?
<filo1234> DareDevil: non c'è bisogno di formattare niente installaci sopra
<gnubiagio98> l'ho eliminata per sbaglio
<filo1234> sulla /
<robytrevi> DareDevil: ma se hai una partizione con la /home e una / in cui è installato il sistema, durante l'installazione formatti la partizione di installazio (/) e selezioni ma NON formatti la /home, così eventuali dati e settaggi ti rimangon, no?
<sim0> DareDevil, dovresti individuare dove è montata / (root) ed installare sopra quella
<gnubiagio98> ah, no, c'è ancora
<DareDevil> ok la root sarebbe /?
<sim0> DareDevil, si
<DareDevil> e quindi devo installare da sopra o formattarla?
<sim0> DareDevil, si
<DareDevil> tenete presente che io ho un casino
<DareDevil> ho due desktop
<DareDevil> sia gnome che kde
<filo1234> puoi installare senza formattare ma se vuoi una cosa più pulita formattala
<sim0> DareDevil, installa sopra, formatterà durante l'installazione
<DareDevil> perfetto
<DareDevil> me li toglie tutti quei cacchi di programmi kde?
<sim0> gnubiagio98, non ho ancora capito il problema della tabella disordinata
<filo1234> DareDevil: ovvio
<DareDevil> benissimo
<gnubiagio98> ti mando uno screenshot più grande
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: scusa ma cosa c'è in quella partizione ?
<sim0> filo1234, dice ci sia il restore dell'OEM
<gnubiagio98> il ripristino di windows fornito dall'OEM
<filo1234> e allora lascialo dove è
<filo1234> e lascialo dove è
<filo1234> se hai ancora windows
<sim0> Il problema credo di averlo risolto, ora reboot, a dopo!
<gnubiagio98> filo1234, non ho ancora messo ubuntu
<filo1234> si ma lascia quella partizione dove sta
<gnubiagio98> arriva lo screenshot http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/683/problemaot.png/
<gnubiagio98> ops
<gnubiagio98> spetta
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: non mi serve...lascia quell'accidenti di partizione di ripristino dove è
<gnubiagio98> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2491/problemaot.png
<gnubiagio98> guarda
<gnubiagio98> osserva la partizione blu
<filo1234> ancora?
<gnubiagio98> hai guardato?
<filo1234> se è una partizione di ripristino ed è stata messa li, c'è un motivo
<gnubiagio98> non era lì
<gnubiagio98> prima era tutto di windows, ma poi ho ridimensionato la partizione principale
<gnubiagio98> e ora la partizione di ripristino è a destra
<gnubiagio98> la partitione principale è quella arancione
<filo1234> si ma cosa ti frega non capisco
<filo1234> lascliala dove è
<gnubiagio98> ma la posso mettere a sinistra?
<gnubiagio98> e se interferisce con l'installazione?
<filo1234> non interferiscce
<filo1234> e comunque non puoi farlo da li...devi avviare gparted e spostarla
<gnubiagio98> ah
<gnubiagio98> capito
<thesim0> eccomi tornato
<thesim0> unity funzionante
<thesim0> !nick
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<thesim0> come registro il nick?
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<alessandro_> posso cheidere un aiuto per un server e dominio oppure sapete indicarmi a chi potrei chiedere?
<OverMe> !registrazione | thesim0
<ubot-it> thesim0: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gnubiagio98> filo1234, grazie, ma non è che dopo me la formatta?
<filo1234> se non glielo dici tu non fa nulla autonomamente
<gnubiagio98> ok
<alessandro_> posso cheidere un aiuto per un server e dominio oppure sapete indicarmi a chi potrei chiedere?
<Steeler> alessandro_, che devi sapere?
<alessandro_> allora io ho aquistato un dominio con tophost
<alessandro_> poi ho aquistato un hosting con hostgator
<alessandro_> volevo passare il dominio da tophost a hostgator
<nicoletta> sto imparando che i problemi non finiscono mai
<nicoletta> sto installando ubuntu ma sento solo la musica dell'avvio
<nicoletta> lo schermo è nero
<alessandro_> qualcuno sarebbe in grado per questo tipo di problema?
<nicoletta> ho scelto prova ubuntu prima di installarlo
<roxdragon> ciao nicoletta
<roxdragon> posta alsamixer
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ciao
<alessandro_> lo so che non sono nel chan specifico
<roxdragon> !chat | alessandro_  :)
<ubot-it> alessandro_  :): per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandro_> però visto che qui ho sempre trovato
<alessandro_> gente molto cortese e molto preparata
<nicoletta> quindi come risolvo? come faccio con il monitor che scuro come la notte?
<roxdragon> ah scusa avevo letto male... uhm... allora...sai entrare nel grub?
<alessandro_> volevo chiedere se percaso qualcuno si intende di questo fatto tutto li
<alessandro_> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicoletta> roxdragon: a schermo nero non so entrare nel grub
<roxdragon> riesci ad avviare dalla live e collegarti da la?
<alessandro_> io ho chiesto in ubuntu-it chat ma mi hanno detto di chiedere avoi
<nicoletta> ma io sto installando ubuntu dalla live
<roxdragon> !forum | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<nicoletta> ma non mi fa vedere il monitor
<roxdragon> ok allora... avvia il pc... appena ti appare la schermata "prova ubuntu" "installa ubuntu" ecc... fai f5 o f6 mi pare
<roxdragon> altre opzioni
<roxdragon> e spunti la voce nomodeset
<nicoletta> ho provato
<nicoletta> a no questo no
<nicoletta> ok provo ora
<roxdragon> ;)
<thesim0> alessandro_, sei in ubuntu.it
<nicoletta> ok ora ci vedo roxdragon
<nicoletta> :)
<nicoletta> grazie
<roxdragon> :) bene! se hai problemi sono qui
<roxdragon> di nulla ^^
<alessandro_> thesim0 in che senso sono in ubuntu.it?
<thesim0> alessandro_, adesso sei nel canale ubuntu-it chi ti ha detto di chiedere qui?
<roxdragon> !supporto
<ubot-it> il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<thesim0> alessandro_, comunque prova a esporre il problema in un unico messaggio, vediamo se qualcuno è in grado di aiutarti.
<MatteoR> !chat | alessandro_, esponi qui
<ubot-it> alessandro_, esponi qui: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alessandro_> allora io ho un problema riguardante dominio e hosting.Allora io ho aquistato un dominio presso tophost e poi ho aquistato separatamente un hosting presso hostgator
<alessandro_> volevo chiedere la configurazione da fare per passare il dominio a hostgator tutto qui.
<thesim0> alessandro_, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<gnubiagio98> ho un altro problema
<gnubiagio98> le partizio
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ti spiego il mio problema: ho la 11.04 su / con home separata. sto ritornando alla 10.04, tra le opzioni posso scegliere "installa accanto ali altri sistemi operativi" oppure mi ritrovo con win, ubuntu natty e ubuntu lucid? non vorrei trovarmi con 3 os
<gnubiagio98> le partizioni windows sono 3 partizioni primarie
<nicoletta> cioè vorrei installare da sopra conservando i dati
<roxdragon> scegli quello manuale allora
<nicoletta> e mi dice varie cose che non capisco
<roxdragon> !image | nicoletta
<ubot-it> nicoletta: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nicoletta> scelgo manuale e poi vado avanti così come sta?
<gnubiagio98> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nicoletta> non posso perchè dice che non è stato definito nessun root
<roxdragon> mmhhh.. spe provo a cercare qualche screen della natty
<roxdragon> gnubiagio98,  esponi
<roxdragon> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<gnubiagio98> le partizioni windows sono 3 partizioni primarie
<nicoletta> roxdragon: che confusione, stai rispondendo a me oppure a gnubiagio98?
<roxdragon> nicoletta, a tutt'e due... allora... per te... riesci a postare una screenshot? premendo il tasto dopo "f12" sulla tastiera
<roxdragon> e caricarlo su http://imagebin.org
<nicoletta> mmm ma non ho la chat sull'altra macchina, come te la passo?
<roxdragon> gnubiagio98,  quindi? qual'è il problema delle tre primarie? che dovresti fare
<roxdragon> uhm... vediamo... che passo sei?
<nicoletta> ti posso dire che ci sono due ext3 e uno swap in un ext3 ci sarebbe / e nell'altro c'è la home
<nicoletta> ma non me la riconosce
<nicoletta> nel senso che mi sa che devo riformattare tutto
<gnubiagio98> roxdragon
<gnubiagio98> eh?
<roxdragon> nicoletta,  dai questo comando: sudo gparted
<roxdragon> cosi vedi meglio il tuo hard-disk
<thesim0> gnubiagio98, altri problemi di partizioni?
<gnubiagio98> sì, tre di windows primarie
<roxdragon> O.O
<gnubiagio98> mi hanno fottuto tutto lo spazio
<nicoletta> ma lo conosco bene il mio hd e nelle rispettive partizione c'è quello che ti dico non ti ho mensionato le due ntfs dove sta windows, ma quelle le dò per scontate
<roxdragon> rimpiccioliscile..
<gnubiagio98> nicoletta: fortuanata tu che as
<gnubiagio98> *che sono solo 2
<roxdragon> io ho tutto diviso /home     /    e /dati
<roxdragon> XD
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: primarie puoi farne 4 altrimenti fai una logica nello spazio libero e dentro ci fai le partizioni che ti pare
<gnubiagio98> filo1234: una partizione logica non può contenere il sistema operativo
<thesim0> Posso creare una nuova partizione e metterci la /home?
<Luca> Salve a tutti vorrei chiedere delle informazioni (chiedo scusa in anticipo se dirò delle inesattezze)
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: ?
<roxdragon> dicci Luca
<nicoletta> rox
<Luca> Allora, mi hanno regalato un netbook Toshiba AC100 con un sistema operativo Android
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: primarie puoi farne 4 altrimenti fai una logica nello spazio libero e dentro ci fai le partizioni che ti pare
<nicoletta> ho risolto era una stupidaggine
<gnubiagio98> sei sicuro che ne posso mettere anche 4 primarie?
<nicoletta> vi saluto e vi incontro nell'altro pc
<thesim0> Luca, Come ti trovi?
<Luca> Io pensavo di sostituirlo con Ubuntu è possibile?
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: 4 primarie le puoi fare
<thesim0> nicoletta, ciao!
<gnubiagio98> filo1234: e 5?
<Luca> Non so come mi trovo non l'ho praticamente ancora usato
<filo1234> gnubiagio98: no
<filo1234> puoi farne 4 al massimo primarie
<Luca> Questo android mi sembra poco pratico
<Luca> è la versione 2.1
<roxdragon> ok nicoletta  ;)
<K99Brain> gnubiagio98, oppure 3 primarie + una estesa
<filo1234> e dentro ci fai quelle che ti pare
<roxdragon> !chat | Luca
<ubot-it> Luca: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gnubiagio98> K99Brain: le 3 primarie sono di windows
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ma secondo voi sto facendo bene a ritornare alla lts? io non ne potevo più di unity
<K99Brain> gnubiagio98, allora fai una estesa e dentro ci fai quel che ti pare
<filo1234> e 10
<K99Brain> lol
<roxdragon> nicoletta,  io mi tengo la 10.04
<roxdragon> :D
<Luca> in realtà quello che chiedo attiene ad ubuntu
<roxdragon> moooolto stable
<nicoletta> roxdragon: be se la tieni tu allora!!
<thesim0> nicoletta, ma non potevi avviare con ubuntu classic?
<K99Brain> Luca, esiste una ubuntu netbook edition, apposta per chi ha schermi piccolini
<K99Brain> Luca, prova quella
<nicoletta> thesim0: lo facevo ma non è affatto la stessa cosa
<roxdragon> io ho sul netbook.. gnome3 + natty senza unity XD /OT
<Luca> Ho letto che la 11.04 va bene anche per netbook.. è corretto?
<nicoletta> roxdragon: anche io sul netbook sto come stai tu
<roxdragon> ahahah
<thesim0> nicoletta, sarà che ho rimesso da poco ubuntu ma non noto tutte queste differenza
<nicoletta> thesim0: non so se usi skype ma sulla 11.04 mi dà parecchi problemi mentre sulla 10.04 no
<gnubiagio98> mi è stata creata una device chiamata "inusabile", che è successo?
<nicoletta> poi senza parlare di applicazioni che potrebbero dipendere dalle varie case ecc.... sulla barra in alto l'orario sulla 11.04 lo leggo a 4/3....ora sarebbero le 22:5 e poi???? devo invetare
<thesim0> nicoletta, ah, skype mi ha sempre dato problemi, lo uso da smartphone  e basta oramai
<nicoletta> thesim0: non c'è trippa per gatti. la 10.04 non mi ha dato mai problemi e penso sarà la stessa cosa con la 12.04 ma fino ad allora sto tranquillissima
<thesim0> nicoletta, allora vai di 10.04!
<thesim0> XD
<gnubiagio98> K99Brain: come si usa una partizione estesa?
<nicoletta> mi riscrivete perfavore come si installa il flash player : sudo apt-get install flashplayernonfree???
<nicoletta> me lo sono ricordato?
<gigitux> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gigitux> oppure vai su Ubuntu software Center e lo cerchi
<nicoletta> a che scocciatura! ho installato ho riavviato e dinuovo non ho il monitor
<nicoletta> che faccio?
<nicoletta> ubuntu con modalità di ripristino?
<nicoletta> non funziona neanche con la modalità di ripristino
<nicoletta> qualcuno mi aiuti
<gnubiagio98> nicoletta: cosa?
<roxdragon> nicoletta, avvia da live
<roxdragon> fai prova ubuntu senza modificare il computer
<nicoletta> e poi?
<roxdragon> apri un terminale
<roxdragon> e dai: sudo fdisk -l
<nicoletta> dammi un attimo
<roxdragon> e vedi dove hai installato Ubuntu
<roxdragon> okok
<roxdragon> intanto bevo
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ma vedi che ubuntu parte si sente il suono del login
<nicoletta> il fatto è che non va il monitor
<nicoletta> ma che genere di sete hai? :D
<roxdragon> ahahah eccomi
<Gatto> hey guys
<nicoletta> ti dicevo sopra...
<roxdragon> allora nicoletta  avvia il pc da live con nomodeset
<nicoletta> fatto
<roxdragon> ti si avvia anche il monitor?
<nicoletta> sì
<roxdragon> Hi Gatto
<nicoletta> hi
<roxdragon> ok adesso apri il terminale
<nicoletta> e che dò?
<roxdragon> sudo fdisk -l
<nicoletta> ma perchè????
<roxdragon> cosi vedi dov'è installato ubuntu 10.04 "quello con il monitor rotto"
<roxdragon> tanto per dirla così
<roxdragon> dovrebbe essere /dev/s...
<nicoletta> roxdragon: senti qui dalla live mi dice che i drive video non sono corretti, se installo i driver giusti
<nicoletta> poi mi si vede o non succederà nulla?
<roxdragon> no no dalla live ti serve solo per modificare un file
<Gatto> buonasera signori^^ sono un "infitrato" sappiatelo :)
<roxdragon> ahah XD
<Gatto> in realtà uso slackware :) e che mi andava di leggere qualcosa in italiano
<nicoletta> roxdragon: dando fdisk mi dice che ubuntu è sulla ext3 sda3
<nicoletta> nel punto giusto
<roxdragon> ok
<roxdragon> dai
<roxdragon> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<nicoletta> a che serve?
<roxdragon> dimmi se ti appare output
<roxdragon> monti la partizione
<nicoletta> non appare nessun output. dovevo digitarlo con quegli spazi?
<gigitux> sisi...
<nicoletta> e niente
<roxdragon> okok
<roxdragon> non deve apparire nulla... dai questi tre comandi
<roxdragon> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<roxdragon> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<roxdragon> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<nicoletta> per copiarli ci metterò tutta la notte :D
<roxdragon> ahahah  si sono quasi finiti tranquilla
<nicoletta> fatto
<nicoletta> e ora?
<roxdragon> nessun output?
<nicoletta> niente
<nicoletta> ma è ok che non dà niente?
<roxdragon> sudo chroot /mnt
<roxdragon> sisi è ok
<roxdragon> ora che ti appare?
<nicoletta> sono andato su root
<nicoletta> andata
<nicoletta> è andato su root
<roxdragon> perfetto
<roxdragon> sudo gesit /etc/default/grub
<nicoletta> sicuro di questo comando?
<nicoletta> gesit non lo trova
<nicoletta> forse era gedit?
<gigitux> si (credo)
<nicoletta> aspetta gigitux fammi aspettare roxdragon
<roxdragon> mmm allora nicoletta
<roxdragon> gedit
<nicoletta> gconf error
<nicoletta> una serie di fallimenti lunghissimi
<roxdragon> asp dallo senza sudo
<nicoletta> che non terminano più
<roxdragon> gedit /etc/default/grub
<nicoletta> roxdragon: sì sì
<nicoletta> un macello
<nicoletta> gconf error
<nicoletta> in tutte le lingue!
<nicoletta> :D
<roxdragon> nano /etc/default/grub
<nicoletta> a ecco ora si è aperta una finestra
<nicoletta> di testo
<roxdragon> okok l'hai aperto con gedit?
<nicoletta> sì
<roxdragon> okok ti sono spuntate tante scritte?=
<nicoletta> certamente
<nicoletta> infinite
<roxdragon> ok allora
<roxdragon> cerca questa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic"
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ma perchè tutto questo casino per installare ubuntu???
<nicoletta> l'ho trovato
<nicoletta> che faccio?
<roxdragon> spe ma tu l hai installato ubuntu ????
<nicoletta> sì sì
<nicoletta> installato
<roxdragon> ok la 10.04?
<roxdragon> e ti da schermo nero
<nicoletta> roxdragon: a questi livelli ancora stiamo?
<nicoletta> s'
<nicoletta> sì
<nicoletta> ma scusa ma non facevo prima ad installare i driver video?
<roxdragon> modifica le ultime parole cosi: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<roxdragon> se ti da schermo nero... non puoi entrare nella sessione... adesso sei da live
<nicoletta> a tu dici...e poi una volta entrata in quella modalità posso installare i driver video? ma devo entrarci per sempre in nomodeset???
<roxdragon> uhm.. intento entri cosi... poi vediamo ^^ tranquilla però
<roxdragon> abbiamo finito
<nicoletta> salvo?
<nicoletta> e riavvio?
<roxdragon> hai fatto diventare quella stringa con quiet splash nomodeset?
<nicoletta> sì
<roxdragon> ok asp
<roxdragon> salva
<nicoletta> nooooo ho chiuso il file!
<roxdragon> e poi dai: update-grub
<nicoletta> dovevo fare altro?
<nicoletta> a ok
<roxdragon> l'importante che hai salvato e dai quel comando
<nicoletta> sì sì
<nicoletta> reboot?
<roxdragon> hai dato update-grub? ti sono apparse delle scritte?
<nicoletta> sì
<roxdragon> e alla fine Done.
<nicoletta> dì
<nicoletta> sì
<nicoletta> done
<nicoletta> sembra tutto ok
<FloodBotIt1> nicoletta: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<roxdragon> ok adesso: sudo umount /mnt/dev
<nicoletta> a scusate pensavo che a quest'ora si potesse intasare
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<roxdragon> sudo umount /mnt/
<FloodBotIt1> roxdragon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nicoletta> roxdragon: mnt/dev dice not found
<roxdragon> reboot
<nicoletta> finally!
<roxdragon> non riavviare con la live ma con ubuntu 10.04
<nicoletta> bene ora il monitor c'è...devo fare qualche altra procedura?
<roxdragon> mhh... ti si è avviata la 10.04?
<nicoletta> sì ma manca la barra dell'orario
<nicoletta> il supporto lingue non è completo
<nicoletta> insomma un'installazione di merda
<roxdragon> uhm... tutta la barra superiore?
<nicoletta> no ci sono applicazioni, places system ma non c'è la parte destra
<nicoletta> provo a riavviare
<roxdragon> intanto metti la lingua italiana... su system > admin.... > support language
<nicoletta> non mi fa fare il download
<roxdragon> ma sei connessa? O.O
<nicoletta> a ottima domanda
<roxdragon> applicazioni > terminale > ping www.google.it
<nicoletta> scusami questo pc è connesso a fastweb via wirless mentre quello dove stiamo operando ha la lan sempre su fastweb come può non essere connesso?
<nicoletta> unknow host www.google.it
<nicoletta> presumo di non essere connessa
<roxdragon> uhm.......
<roxdragon> iwconfig
<nicoletta> attacco e stacco il cavetto?
<simon___> aiuto con software centre in11.04------>https://bugs.launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+bug/659438
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 659438 in aptdaemon "Installation/Removal fails because of package which could not be located (failure in apt.Cache.required_download)" [Critical,In progress]
<roxdragon> sei su ethernet o wifi
<nicoletta> qua dice lo no wirelss extensions eth0 no wireless extensions
<roxdragon> ma hai messo il cavo ethernet?
<nicoletta> c'è sempre stato
<nicoletta> se vuoi stacco e riattacco
<nicoletta> magari legge
<roxdragon> prova ma non credo... dai ifconfig
<nicoletta> escono un bel pò di info
<nicoletta> non saprei come comunicartele
<roxdragon> uhm... ci interessano la parte eth0
<roxdragon> inetindirizzo inet che ha?
<nicoletta> inet 127.0.01
<nicoletta> 127.0.0.1
<roxdragon> mmm...
<roxdragon> dai
<roxdragon> ifup eth0
<roxdragon> con sudo davanti
<nicoletta> ignoring unknow interface eth0=eth0
<roxdragon> hai messo sudo?
<nicoletta> sì
<roxdragon> sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<roxdragon> che c'è scritto in quel file?
<nicoletta> due righe
<nicoletta> auto lo
<nicoletta> iface lo inet loopback
<roxdragon> aggiungi
<roxdragon> auto eth0
<roxdragon> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<nicoletta> salvo e riavvio?
<roxdragon> si
<nicoletta> ok ora?
<roxdragon> ping www.google.it
<nicoletta> fatto
<roxdragon> che dice
<nicoletta> come prima purtroppo
<roxdragon> uhm...
<roxdragon> lspci | grep -i eth
<nicoletta> non so come si mettono quelle barre verticali
<roxdragon> quali barre? intanto dovremmo connetterlo ainternet
<roxdragon> hai una penna usb?
<nicoletta> quelle che hai scritto tu
<roxdragon> ahhhh
<roxdragon> shift + il tasto sotto ESC
<nicoletta> sicuro che è shift + esc?
<roxdragon> il tasto sotto esc
<nicoletta> non è che ho la tastiera americana?
<nicoletta> ok
<nicoletta> fatto
<nicoletta> ma forse non è corretta la riga che mi hai scritto
<nicoletta> puoi rivederla?
<roxdragon> lspci | grep -i eth
<roxdragon> che dice
<nicoletta> dice
<nicoletta> 02:00.0 ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., ltd rtl8111/81688 pci express gigabit ethernet controller (rev 03)
<nicoletta> un'altra riga così lunga e mi ammazzo
<nicoletta> :<9
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ci sei??? ma sono in una situazione molto grave???
<roxdragon> puoi postare ifconfig da questo pc?
<roxdragon> !paste | nicoletta
<nicoletta> e come faccio?
<ubot-it> nicoletta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicoletta> come passo l'output da quel pc a questo???
<roxdragon> stai scrivendo su un pc linux?
<roxdragon> da*
<nicoletta> sì
<nicoletta> un pc linux aggiungerei funzionante
<roxdragon> ok postami ifconfig... prendi l'output e copialo in questo sito: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<roxdragon> di questo pc funzionante
<nicoletta> aaaa ho capito
<roxdragon> devi postarlo
<nicoletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620319/
<nicoletta> fatto
<nicoletta> ma questo qui va in wiereless
<nicoletta> wireless
<roxdragon> allora nell'altro pc...
<roxdragon> vedi i due computer nella barra in alto?
<nicoletta> no
<nicoletta> non ci sono due pc
<nicoletta> cioè in quello non funzionante no
<nicoletta> roxdragon: e se provassi a resettare il router???
<roxdragon> ok allora vai su system > preferenze
<roxdragon> na non e problema di router
<roxdragon> network
<nicoletta> in quale pc devo fare quello che stai dicendo?
<roxdragon> su quello senza internet
<nicoletta> ok andata
<roxdragon> ok vedi eth0?
<nicoletta> no
<nicoletta> non c'è niente di niente
<roxdragon> uhmmm
<roxdragon> sei su via cavo?
<nicoletta> sì
<nicoletta> wired
<roxdragon> azz... mmm...
<roxdragon> dovresti provare con wicd
<roxdragon> quel pc ha wifi?
<nicoletta> no
<nicoletta> sono fottuta?
<roxdragon> mmm...no
<roxdragon> spe trovo il pacchetto... hai una penna usb?
<nicoletta> sì
<roxdragon> ok spe
<nicoletta> ma cosa c'entra il collegamento a internet con la barra dell'orario del suono di empathy??? perchè non ce l'ho?
<nicoletta> a senti la barra inferiore non ha neanche il "vedi desktop" e i 4 workspace
<roxdragon> uhm...  a te serve internet in quel pc?
<nicoletta> e che dici? a cosa sere ubuntu senza internet?
<nicoletta> *serve
<roxdragon> !gnomereset | nicoletta
<ubot-it> nicoletta: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<nicoletta> e in cosa le devo rinominare?
<nicoletta> roxdragon: secondo me tra 5 minuti te ne scapperai
<nicoletta> :)
<nicoletta> ti sto facendo uscire pazzo
<filo1234> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<nicoletta> sì ma quando ho rinominato gconfd me l'ha copiato
<nicoletta> cioè è rimasto gonfd assieme a gconf.bk
<nicoletta> ok
<nicoletta> avevo sbagliato io
<nicoletta> ora riavvio?
<roxdragon> si
<nicoletta> ma si connetterà?
<Speppa> sera
<roxdragon> spera XD
<roxdragon> sera Speppa
<Speppa> ho installato burg. al boot posso usare grub senza disinstallare del tutto burg?
<nicoletta> roxdragon: le barre sono apposto ma non si connette
<nicoletta> roxdragon: posso ridare i vecchi nomi a quelle cartelle?
<roxdragon> no
<nicoletta> stai studiando altre strategie?
<roxdragon> nicoletta,  che indirizzo ha il gateway
<nicoletta> come lo vedo?
<roxdragon> route -n
<roxdragon> dal pc che funzione
<roxdragon> a
<nicoletta> ok
<roxdragon> postalo
<nicoletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620337/
<roxdragon> sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.135/24  && sudo route add default gw  192.168.1.254 && echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<roxdragon> dallo
<roxdragon> nell'altro pc
<roxdragon> se ti viene meglio devi dare sti comandi http://pastebin.com/2HqDScqi
<nicoletta> no no ce l'ho fatta
<nicoletta> a scrivere il papiro
<nicoletta> ed ora?
<roxdragon> ping 192.168.1.254
<nicoletta> destination host unreachable svariate volte
<roxdragon> uhm... il pc è ok... il router non vuole stabilire una connessione.
<roxdragon> sono a corto di idee
<nicoletta> io ne ho una
<nicoletta> riavvio il router
<nicoletta> secondo me funziona
<nicoletta> tu che dici?
<roxdragon> fallo
<nicoletta> ;)
<nicoletta> il problema è che non potremo comunicare neanche di qua per qualche minuto
<nicoletta> vado
<roxdragon> ok
<nicoletta> scusa ma lo devo proprio resettare
<nicoletta> o riavviare?
<roxdragon> riavviare
<nicoletta> ok
<roxdragon> e torna
<roxdragon> ??? nicoletta
<roxdragon> fatto?^
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-07
<nicoletta_> ci sono
<nicoletta_> sto riavvianado
<nicoletta_> anche se ho poche speranze
<nicoletta_> niente
<nicoletta_> nessuna connessione
<nicoletta_> con eth0
<roxdragon> we
<roxdragon> dici che resettando il router va?
<nicoletta_> di che morte devo morire stanotte?
<nicoletta_> sì provo tanto
<nicoletta_> cosa può succedere?
<roxdragon> nulla
<roxdragon> ho finito le idee
<roxdragon> su windows ti funziona? nicoletta_
<nicoletta> ci sono
<nicoletta> ma non mi sembra che sia cambiato qualcosa
<nicoletta> ora riavvio
<nicoletta> e faccio l'ultimo tentativo disperato
<roxdragon> su windows ti funziona? nicoletta_
<nicoletta> cambio la porta lan
<nicoletta> non ho provato ma ha sempre funzionato
<roxdragon> e
<nicoletta> se vuoi provo
<roxdragon> questo pc con quel cavo?
<nicoletta> sì
<nicoletta> sto provando
<nicoletta> perchè non ne sono più sicurissima
<roxdragon> mettigli quel cavo
<nicoletta> bene
<nicoletta> non funziona neanche su win
<nicoletta> ora risolvo
<roxdragon> come risolvi
<nicoletta> l'altra volta mi dissero di cambiare porta
<nicoletta> e NDÒ
<nicoletta> e andò
<roxdragon> prova
<roxdragon> e spera bene xD
<nicoletta> non è che bisogna manovrare a livello di bios?
<nicoletta> perchè è stranamente lento sulla schermata d'avvio bios
<roxdragon> nicoletta,  cambia porta
<roxdragon> prova
<nicoletta> le ho provate tutte
<nicoletta> ! :(
<nicoletta> quello che non mi convince è che prima di installare la 10,04 internet andava su questo pc
<nicoletta> ma ora che vedo che non va neanche con win
<roxdragon> strano
<nicoletta> non credo sia un problema di ubuntu
<roxdragon> window non tocca minimamente
<nicoletta> e infatti
<roxdragon> hai un altro cavo?
<nicoletta> sì
<nicoletta> cambio il cavo
<nicoletta> e riprovo
<roxdragon> ecco provalo
<nicoletta> be una cosa è certa ora
<nicoletta> non è il cavo
<nicoletta> e neanche la porta
<nicoletta> mi è rimasta un'ultima chance
<nicoletta> resettare togliendo i cavi perchè prima li ho lasciati inseriti
<nicoletta> ci sei?
<nicoletta> roxdragon: ho risolto
<nicoletta> non so come ma ho risolto
<nicoletta> ci sei?
<roxdragon> sisi ok
<nicoletta> posso rinominare le cartelle con il loro nome?
<nicoletta> ora posso fare anche gli aggiornamenti
<nicoletta> posso rimettere .gnome?
<nicoletta> roxdragon: posso rinominare le cartelle e fare gli aggiornamenti?
<roxdragon> se non erro si sono create altre
<roxdragon> gia
<nicoletta> vado a vedere
<nicoletta> cancello quelle con -bk? quelle rinominate?
<roxdragon> si
<nicoletta> ok buonanotte e grazie mille
<roxdragon> :)
<nOliMit> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 11.04 e i jack anteriori del mio case non funzionano...qualche consiglio?
<nOliMit> ce qualcuno??????????????????
<nOliMit> nessuno puo aiutarmi?
<seawolf> nOliMit cambia il tuo hardware !!!!
<sourav> Hi, I tried dual boot (Win7 and Kubuntu), the Grub crashed. Now when I switch on my laptop, I don't see any boot option. I tried a few forum/tuturial, but I have one doubt. The commands I tried are at http://paste.kde.org/79477/. I am not able to execute just one command 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda'. It appears, if I can execute this last command, I can fix my boot load.
<freefly> Ciao mi succede spesso che improvvisamente si riavvii la sessione di lavoro e che ritorni la schermata iniziale (quella con l'elenco degli utenti) mi sapete dire perché? Ha cominciato a farlo dopo l'avanzamento alla 11.04.
<glpiana> ola
<Carmine> hey glpiana
<glpiana> ciao Carmine
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<rorro007> ciao a tutti non capisco perche il mio bluetooth nella 11.04 non funziona qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<glpiana> rorro007, hai già seguito pedissequamente la guida del wiki?
<rorro007> glpiana, no
<glpiana> !bluetooth | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Bluetooth
<rorro007> glpiana, ok vedo cosa riesco a fare grazie
<glpiana> rorro007, prego
<rorro007> glpiana, niente istallato anche i due pacchetti mancanti ma il bluetooth interno non ne vuole sapere
<glpiana> rorro007, metti su pastebin lspci e lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Damaskinos> Un buon giorno a tutti gli esseri umani
<rorro007> glpiana, il mio non è usb e interno
<Damaskinos> Ragazzi una info. Per la gestione di compiz devo installare qualche manager?
<glpiana> rorro007, vabbè dai il comando che vuoi ma mostrami come si chiama
<glpiana> !ccsm | Damaskinos
<ubot-it> Damaskinos: Per abilitare effetti visivi aggiuntivi personalizzabili in Ubuntu: installa 'compizconfig-settings-manager' o 'simple-ccsm'. Dopo l'installazione apparirà la relativa icona in Sistema Preferenze - Vedi anche !compiz - Aiuto in #compiz-fusion
<Damaskinos> glpiana: grazie ma è un canale inglese?
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620641/
<glpiana> Damaskinos, ma lo hai letto il messaggio di ubot-it o hai guardato solo l'utlima parola?
<Damaskinos> glpiana: si hai ragione sorry
<Damaskinos> risolto apposto grazie mille buona giornata a tutti
<glpiana> rorro007, adesso passami lsusb che lì non c'è il bluetooth
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620643/
<glpiana> rorro007, non vedo nulla. dmesg | grep -i bluet
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620649/ questo è dmesg
<glpiana> rorro007, io non vedo nessun bluetooth
<Mama_Tux> Buona giorno, ho un problema: skype mi si riduce ad icona nel pannello superiore all'avvio. Il problema è che l'icona è composta da un solo pixel, quindi. se non riesco a premere precisamente su quel pixel non riesco ad avare la schermata di skype
<glpiana> rorro007, che pc è?
<Mama_Tux> come posso risolvere questo problema o quando meno far apparire skype senza perdere la vista?
<rorro007> glpiana, acer aspire AS 3410
<glpiana> rorro007, modello specifico?
<rorro007> glpiana, cosa intendi? è un portatile
<rorro007> glpiana, acer aspire AS 3410-744G25n
<glpiana> rorro007, sì ho capito che è un portatile, ma ce ne sono di diversi sottomodelli con quella sigla. e a quanto vedo possono avere o meno il bluetooth.
<glpiana> rorro007, ecco quello intendevo
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> rorro007, con qindows va il bluetooth di sta macchina
<glpiana> ?
<rorro007> glpiana, si
<ErVito> oghey
<glpiana> rorro007, in un terminale scrivi: rfkill list
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620657/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> rorro007, spiacente ma io il bluetooth non lo vedo
<rorro007> glpiana, che strano nella 10.04 funzionava adesso sparito
<glpiana> rorro007, prova a dare sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<glpiana> rorro007, ma ripeto che non lo vedo nemmeno tra i device
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620658/
<glpiana> rorro007, ha un tasto per il bluetooth il protatile?
<glpiana> *portatile
<rorro007> glpiana, no è insieme alla rete wirelles
<glpiana> eh, e hanno un tasto?
<rorro007> glpiana, quando si attivava diventava blu
<glpiana> rorro007, oki, fai così: premi il tasto e scrivi: dmesg | tail            poi ripremilo e ancora dmesg | tail   e lo fai ancora un'altra volta. poi metti tutto su pastebin
<rorro007> glpiana, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/620663/
<glpiana> rorro007, prova a installare il pacchetto blueman
<rorro007> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> rorro007, avvialo e vedi che fa
<rorro007> glpiana, niente mi dice nessun adattatore collegato
<rorro007> glpiana, devo riavviare o no?
<glpiana> rorro007, non credo, ma prova lo stesso. io vado a bere un caffè
<rorro007> glpiana, ok
<rorro007> glpiana, pero strano non riesco a capire come mai una versione lo vede a un'altra no
<jester-> rorro007: cioè?
<rorro007> glpiana, quando avevo istallato la 9.04 andava alla grande dopo 10.10 per vederlo dovevo all'avvio usare un'altra esempio 15.02.222 e adesso non va del tutto
<OverMe> dovevi usare un'altra cosa?
<OverMe> glpiana, puoi farmi da interprete?
<glpiana> OverMe, lol
<glpiana> rorro007, per vederlo dovevo all'avvio usare un'altra esempio 15.02.222 e adesso non va del tutto <--- che vuol dire?
<filo1234> 15 febbraio del 222?
<digital1> salve
<digital1> il link per la chat
<glpiana> !chat | digital1
<ubot-it> digital1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rorro007> glpiana, che mi avevano all'avvio di entrare con alta realise e funzionava
<digital1> Come mai con windows 7 scarico in media a 700kb/sec mentre su ubuntu 11.04 scarico a 30? uso la stessa modalità in wireless
<filo1234> !chat | digital1
<ubot-it> digital1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicoletta> ciao ragazzi non so se questo è il canale adatto però volevo sapere se è possibile installare le nuove e belle screenlets (tutto il pacchetto) sulla 10.04
<glpiana> !screenlets | nicoletta
<ubot-it> nicoletta: screenlets is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Screenlets
<glpiana> rorro007, per release precedente intendi un altro kernel?
<rorro007> glpiana, si ma non so come fare con la 11.04
<rorro007> glpiana, per vedere se funziona
<glpiana> rorro007, se non visualizzi il menu di grub all'avvio, dopo la schermata del bios tieni premuto a lungo il tasto shift
<rorro007> glpiana, ok provo a dopo cosi ti dico
<nicoletta> glpiana: da quel sito che mi hai dato mi installa il vecchio pannello delle screenlets, non si può installare quello nuovo?
<glpiana> nicoletta, non so di cosa tu stia parlando
<nicoletta> non ho molte nuove screenlets che avevo nella versione 11.04 e credo mi manchino proprio i repository giusti
<glpiana> nicoletta, che versione hai ora?
<nicoletta> 10,04
<glpiana> nicoletta, e tu metti una versione lts per poi mettere sopra repository esterni? che senso ha?
<nicoletta> ma giusto questo...
<nicoletta> poi non ne metto più
<nicoletta> ammesso che ci siano
<glpiana> nicoletta, nn c'è supporto per repository esterni
<nicoletta> quindi non posso installarle?
<glpiana> nicoletta, no, ho detto che qui non c'è supporto a repository esterni
<jester-> nicoletta: puoi fare come ti garba a tuoi rischio di sminchiamento sistema. di sicuro non c'è aiuto su quest canale al riguardo
<nicoletta> jester-: vado sulla chat e chiedo come installare un paio di screenlets
<rorro007> glpiana, niente provato di tutto mi arrendo
<franco> ciao a tutti
<rorro007> glpiana, ho provato la 9.04 e mi vede il bluetooth, misteri della vita
<glpiana> rorro007, boh
<glpiana> rorro007, da 9.04 lo vedi con lspci?
<rorro007> glpiana, lo vedo in alto a destra e funzionava
<glpiana> rorro007, sì vabbè. poi se vuoi rispondimi
<rorro007> glpiana, ero default sai prima di istallarlo
<rorro007> glpiana, pero non mi riconosceva il wirelles
<glpiana> eh?
<glpiana> rorro007, eri default? ma che vuol dire?
<glpiana> !italiano | rorro007
<rorro007> glpiana, sai quando lo provi prima di istallarlo
<ubot-it> rorro007: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<digital1> chat
<digital1> come si entra in chat
<filo1234> digital1: ma devi chiederlo ogni volta? salvati l'indirizzo no?
<filo1234> !chat | dikdust
<ubot-it> dikdust: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> ah è uscito
<Digiu> lol
<Digiu> filo ma tu sei sempre attivo?
<Digiu> grandissimo
<Ronta> ciaoo
<rorro007> glpiana, ho risolto ho istallato la Ubuntu 10.04 LTS e mi vede anche il bluetooth
<rorro007> glpiana, il problema che se passo alla 11.04 ho paura che non me lo riconosce più
<glpiana> rorro007, per vedere se lo vede basta usare il livecd. se il livecd non lo vede lascia stare (sempre che il bluetooth sia così essenziale per te)
<rorro007> glpiana, va bene grazie dell'aiuto alla prossima
<bigmahatma> ciao ho appena installato la 11.04. All'avvio, mi chiede sempre la password di keyring (credo per la password della rete wifi). C'e' un modo per evitarlo?
<glpiana> bigmahatma, vai su password e chiavi di cifratura e cancella quel che hai. quando poi reinserirai la password del wifi lascia vuota la password del portachiavi. dovrebbe funzionare
<bigmahatma> grazie 1000
<bigmahatma> glpiana: sai come arrivare a "password e chiavi di cifratura" su unity?
<glpiana> bigmahatma, sì, scrivi password e ti appare l'icona
<bigmahatma> grazie
<nerchio> buongiorno a tutti
<nerchio> buongiorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao nerchio
<nerchio> glpiana, con l'ultima volta che chattamo, risolsi il problema d'avviamento del sistema
<nerchio> pero mi lascio come strascico, un errore in samba
<glpiana> nerchio, che errore?
<nerchio> bella domanda,
<nerchio> non ricordo
<glpiana> -.-
<nerchio> come ritrovo l'errore?
<glpiana> nerchio, e che ne so io :)
<nerchio> ovvero, come testo Samba?
<glpiana> nerchio, non mi dai dati
<nerchio> ah, :)
<nerchio> vediamo...
<glpiana> come testi samba? ti colleghi a una directory su windows. se entri funziona
<nerchio> esatto,
<nerchio> e funziona!
<nerchio> magia degli aggiornamenti
<nerchio> :)
<nerchio> bene, ma non abbiamo finito qua, cosa credevi?
<glpiana> nulla, non credo più a nulla
<nerchio> :D
<nerchio> veniamo a noi,
<nerchio> eri mi si è bloccato due volte il salva schermo
<nerchio> non l'aveva mai fatto in mesi d'uso
<nerchio> dove può essere la magagna?
<glpiana> nerchio, bloccato il salvaschermo? cioè ti è rimasto lì impallato?
<nerchio> esatto,
<nerchio> cmq, vedevo il mouse risposndeva
<nerchio> e cambiava l'icona, da freccia a dito a digitazione
<glpiana> nerchio, che salvaschermo hai impostato?
<nerchio> sono un chimico, quindi, Molecules :)
<glpiana> nerchio, è in 3d vero?
<nerchio> si
<nerchio> glplana, vado a pranzo
<nerchio> ci sentimao fra poco, grazie per l'aiuto
<nicotano> salve
<kuix> ciao gente :)
<kuix> ragazzi una domanda...
<kuix> mi dovrebbero arrivare degli ssd a breve...
<kuix> con linux ho bisogno di fare qualcosa in particolare tipo allinemaneto o simili o come win è tutto ok?
<paka> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso caricare ubuntu su un netbook?
<nicotano> paka, ti serve unetbootin per prepare una penna usb
<paka> dove lo trovo?
<nicotano> googla e leggi il wiki di ubuntu
<paka> ok grazie
<stefano80> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con la masterizzazione, ho provato a masterizzare un'immagine iso su un TDK CD-R80, e il cd vuoto non viene nemmeno visto, ho provato con un CD della SONY e nonostante il cd venga visto la masterizzazione inizia mi da degli errori, ho già bruciato due cd, da che potrebbe dipendere, impostazioni oppure hardware da mettere al secchio?
<glpiana> stefano80, cosa usi?
<stefano80> brasero
<glpiana> stefano80, prova a vedere se con k3b funziona
<stefano80> glpiana, se intendevi il programma
<stefano80> glpiana, ok adesso provo
<stefano80> glpiana, non va nemmeno con k3b, come inizia a masterizzare mi da errore
<glpiana> che errore?
<stefano80> mi dice elapsed time: 1 minute and 25 seconds, se è questo
<stefano80> aspe
<stefano80> cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<glpiana> mmm...
<stefano80> forse questione di permessi
<stefano80> poi dice you may use k3bsetup to solve this problem
<glpiana> stefano80, digita: id      in un terminale e copia qui quel che esce
<stefano80> ok
<stefano80> glpiana, devo mettere tutta la stringa?
<glpiana> stefano80, ma sì, è una riga
<stefano80> ok
<stefano80> uid=1000(nomeMio) gid=1000(nomeMio) gruppi=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin),1000(ma097)
<glpiana> stefano80, mmm...
<glpiana> stefano80, un attimo
<stefano80> glpiana, ok
<xubuntu258> ciao a tutti
<xubuntu258> ho bisogno di aiuto
<xubuntu258> cè qualcuno
<glpiana> !nessuno | xubuntu258
<ubot-it> xubuntu258: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> !aiuto | xubuntu258
<ubot-it> xubuntu258: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<xubuntu258> salve,ho un problema,io ho installato xubunto e ora devo installare i driver della stampante.Il cd non lo legge,l'avvio va bene per windows,come devo fare??? attendo la risposta grazie
<glpiana> stefano80, in k3b vai su Settings -> setup system permission
<glpiana> xubuntu258, che stampante?
<stefano80> ok
<xubuntu258> ho laserjet 2010
<xubuntu258> della hp
<glpiana> xubuntu258, marca?
<glpiana> ah ok. usb?
<xubuntu258> si
<glpiana> xubuntu258, è collegata ora?
<xubuntu258> ah scusa preciso è laserjet 1020
<xubuntu258> della hp
<claudio_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema ... ho installato winddows e mi ha cancellato il bootloader ... io stò cercarndo di rimetterlo .. ho avviato con cd live ma quando scrivo sudo grub dice che non conosce il comando
<xubuntu258> no
<glpiana> xubuntu258, e vuoi che stampi senza collegarla?
<xubuntu258> ah ok
<glpiana> !grub | claudio_
<ubot-it> claudio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<xubuntu258> lo faccio
<xubuntu258> fatto ho collegato la stampante
<glpiana> xubuntu258, ora vai su sistema -> stampa
<stefano80> glpiana, si sono
<claudio_> cmq io l'altra volta avevo usato easybcd ma non riesco ad istallarlo questa volt
<xubuntu258> ok fatto
<glpiana> stefano80, pèrova a mettere le varie spunte. leggi le descrizioni e poi applica le modifiche
<jester-> claudio_: Leggi la guida
<xubuntu258> mi dice installa pugin
<stefano80> ok
<claudio_> glpiana non si aprono i link
<glpiana> stefano80, se ti aggiunge al gruppo burning e non funziona, fai logout e poi rientra e evdi se va
<stefano80> ok
<glpiana> claudio_, sì, bisogna aver pazienza oggi. riprova dopo
<glpiana> xubuntu258, installa pugin?
<glpiana> xubuntu258, che è sta cosa?
<claudio_> invece con easybcd ... l'ho fatto 15 giorni fa e me lo installava ... ora trovo solo file .exe e non me lo installa
<glpiana> !image | xubuntu258
<ubot-it> xubuntu258: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubuntu258> plugin scusa
<xubuntu258> dice driver plugin devo installarlo
<glpiana> xubuntu258, spiegami dove sei, io non ho sfere di cristallo e non vedo il tuo monitor
<xubuntu258> dice
<xubuntu258> che devo installare un plugin driver
<xubuntu258> mi esce qst finestra
<claudio_> glpiana io ho installato ubuntu su sda7
<glpiana> xubuntu258, prendi una schermata, su
<xubuntu258> riconoscesubito la stampante
<claudio_> glpiana al 2° punto devo sostituire sda1 con 7
<glpiana> claudio_, scrivimi il comando che anche a me non apre il wiki :)
<glpiana> xubuntu258, è aprendo sistema -> stampa che ti chiede di installar eroba?
<claudio_> Montare la partizione sulla quale risiede il sistema. Da riga di comando digitare:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<glpiana> *installare roba
<glpiana> claudio_, sì, sda7 al posto di sda1
<claudio_> io l'ho preso dalla cache di google :-)
<glpiana> :)
<claudio_> Per installare Grub 2 nel MBR, digitare nel terminale il seguente comando:  grub-install /dev/sda
<claudio_> quin invece non devo mettere sda7
<glpiana> claudio_, quello lo tieni così
<xubuntu258> sn riuscita
<claudio_> ok
<glpiana> xubuntu258, funziona?
<claudio_> glpiana ora riavvio ... grazie
<glpiana> :)
<xubuntu258> si la installata
<xubuntu258> ma credo che ce biosgndo d internet io nn ho al pc fisso per installare altro quindi provvedero
<Guest60815> salve a tutti
<xubuntu258> uffaa la trova ma nn stampa
<xubuntu258> manca la location
<Guest60815> ho un problema ho istallato aurora di firefox ma nn riesco ad aggiornare  in  italiano qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<Guest60815> grazie
<Guest60815> nn ce nessuno
<Guest60815> oggi
<carmelo_> qualcuno conosce aurora di firefox
<carmelo_> come faccio per aggiornare la lingua in ita?????
<xubuntu258> cosa vuol dire che non si connette alla localhost???
<carmelo_> si connette ma come faccio per cambiare la lingua
<carmelo_> nn riesco a scarricare il pachetto
<carmelo_> nn ce nessuno che mi puo aiutare
<carmelo_> ??
<carmelo_> ))))::::):):):):(:):(:(
<lilluz82> salve a tutti! devo prestare il portatile a mio fratello, deve usare programmi windows e non voglio fargli usare wine.... come posso fare per ingrandire momentaneamente la partizione che ho dedicato a windows?
<luigi> l'hd del mio portatie è il segunte: 44g fat (windows) 76 estesa di cui 38g  sda6 ( ubuntu) 30g sda8 (ubuntu studio) + 3 piccole di swap posso usare l'opzione "elimina partizione" per uccidere ubuntu studio senza altri danni?
<shadenzo> cacciagli un  HD usb e digli di salvare li
<shadenzo> eviti la pazzie
<luigi> shadenzo,  dici a me?..mi consigli di nn ravanare in partizioni?...anch'io ho il terrore
<shadenzo> luigi  no  dicevo a lilluz82   ,
<shadenzo> luigi se vuoi eliminare ubuntu studio basta eliminare la partizione
<luigi> shadenzo,  lo faccio trnquillo... usso elimina partizione?
<frigOvuotO> ...chissà cosa succede se aggiorno da ubuntustudio alla 11...
<shadenzo> e fare   update-grub  per aggiornare
<shadenzo> da gparted luigi ? si
<luigi> shadenzo,  gparted mi terrorizza..c'è un'opzione in gestione disco che ha 'sta opzione invitante 'elimina partizione'
<shadenzo> luigi è quella :  occhio che sia la partizione giusta
<luigi> shadenzo, ok provo
<shadenzo> cmq io ho sempre usato gparted :  cosi puoi ridimenz
<shadenzo> sionare la partizione contigua
<carmelo_> rag sapete come aggiornare aurora in italiano
<carmelo_> ???
<luigi> shadenzo,  ok fatto ora mi da spazio nn allocato. posso allargarmicili..insomma vederlo- usarlo da ubunru 11?
<shadenzo> luigi  se vuoi usarlo devi farci una nuova partizione e montarla
<shadenzo> luigi puoi anche allargare una partizione contigua nello spazio liberato
<luigi> shadenzo,  perfetto quello allargare ubuntu
<stefano80> non mi riesce di masterizzare una iso ho provato la simulazione di scrittura e tutto va bene, ma quando dico di scrivere mi da errore
<stefano80> sto usando k3b,
<shadenzo> luigi  se sei su ubuntu adesso , non puoi ridimensionare  la partizione su cui sei (la root /)  devi farlo dal live cd .  inoltre lo spazio libero puo essere sfruttato solo da partizioni contigue
<kuix> ragazz che soft mi consigliate per suonare un piano sotto linux?
<jumpysnake> rosegarden
<shadenzo> kuix   !chat
<kuix> ok
<luigi> adesso ho sti 30g di spazio libero.. e per attaccarli  ai 38g di ubuntu ( sono tutti e due sulla stessa estesa) devo farlo per forza da cd?
<shadenzo> luigi : non  puoi ridimensionare la partizione radice che stai usando : devi farlo da live cd . inoltre devi verificare che lo spazio libero sia contiguo allapartizione
<luigi> shadenzo,  dai provo da cd....quando esce l'opzione imposta le partizioni mi vengono i brividi...si si sono contigui. grazie intanto.
<shadenzo> luigi mica devi reinstallare !  fallo da gparted    usa la dovuta attenzione eno avrai probelmi
<shadenzo> prego
<luigi> shadenzo, tu nn sai di che nefandezze sono capace...comunque..vado
<Carmine> possibile che il forum è sempre down? :O
<shadenzo> Carmine se sai un po d'inglese vai su buntuforum.org
<shadenzo> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Carmine> shadenzo, no ma non mi serve aiuto :P
<shadenzo> ah
<Simone2> qualcuno di voi ha provato ad installare avogadro su ubuntu 11.04??
<Simone2> a me non va :(
<shadenzo> Simone2,   lancialo da linea di comando per avere un idea di che errori da'
<Simone2> provo ;)
<Simone2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620970/
<Simone2> se clicco sulla finestra per creare una molecola non disegna nulla e dopo un po' non risponde più ai comandi
<shadenzo> mi sa che un bug...
<Simone2> :O
<shadenzo> vedo se trovo qualcosa
<Simone2> grazie ;)
<luigi> sono rientrato da slex cd..nn ho  il cd ubuntu. pure in inglese ..che nn capisco.
<shadenzo> Simone boh sembra un problema di comunicazione con la libreria libpng ....   ho trovato altri post con lo stesso problema per altri programmi ....
<shadenzo> prova ad aggiornare  il sistema 1    a volte si risolve   2 prova a installare la versione piu recente di avogadro magari compilata... Simone2
<shadenzo> luigi perdi 5 minuti in pu e fatti un live cd ubuntu in italiano cosi  vai tranquillo
<Simone2> shadenzo, sto aggiorando ;) Per 'installa la versione più recente compilata' intendi di scaricarmi i sorgenti e installare da quelli?
<simone> ciao a tutti
<shadenzo> Simone2,    bisogna vedere se si trova da qualche parte il programma in una vesioen piu recente di quella nei repo : se è mantenuto  non è detto sia necessario compilare
<Simone2> ok, capito
<simone> come posso evitare di fare ogni volta login con nome e password????
<shadenzo> http://avogadro.openmolecules.net/wiki/Main_Page           Simone2
<Steeler> simone, sistema, preferenze, salva schermo
<Steeler> simone, no, è sistema, amministratore, schermata di accesso
<luigi> shadenzo: si si sono troppo p. grazie
<Simone2> mmmm io ho la 1.0.1 mentre l'ultima dice che è la 1.0.3..
<Simone2> vedo di aggiornare ;)
<simone> steeler,anche se metto accedere automaticamente come....non mi va in automatico!!!!!
<simone> steeler,non mi fa selezionare l'utente
<Steeler> simone, clicchi su "sblocca" e poi fai accedere automaticamente.
<jester-> simone: fatto sblocca?
<simone> si
<simone> ma non mi fa selezionare l'utente,non vedo gli utenti
<jester-> simone: messo il pallino su accedere come?
<simone> si jester si....ma non mi da i vari utenti
<simone> che sia la sessione predefinita errata???
<jester-> simone: non c'è il box con l'utente a fianco?
<simone> resta "grigio" e non selezionabile
<jester-> allora hai sminchiato qualcosa
<simone> ho appena istallato e aggiornato il tutto
<simone> non credo di aver fatto danni
<simone> ?
<jester-> simone: ls /home incolla la risposta
<njin> ubuntu-it-dev
<simone> ls /home mi da il nome utente cioè simone
<jester-> njin:  /j #ubuntu-it-dev
<jester-> simone: boh prova a riavviare
<simone> gia' fatto mi da sempre la schermata di login
<simone> :(
<simone> dove inserire user e pass
<jester-> simone: groups
<jester-> incolla qui
<simone> simone adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jester-> simone: ls -la /home metti nel pastebin
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/620997/
<jester-> simone: hai i permessi sminchiati
<simone> :)
<simone> cioè?
<jester-> simone: devono essere drwxr-xr-x  cioè 755 e tu hai drwx nella cartella simone e non dirci che si sono cambiati da soli
<simone> <jester con tutta la buona volonta'
<simone> se ho fatto qualche cosa non di certo l'ho fatta di proposito
<jester-> simone: apri un terminale e incolla esatte ste stringhe
<jester-> simone: find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<glpiana> ola
<Steeler> jester-, ne sai di cazzi te eh :P
<jester-> simone: e sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<jester-> Steeler: so vecio
<Steeler> jester-, che tieni tutti appunti ordinati su gedit ?
<jester-> Steeler: ordinati no ma li ho
<Steeler> jester-, e sono in italiano ?
<jester-> Steeler: ho le semplici stringhe con un titolo
<Steeler> jester-, me li shari :P
<jester-> simone: fatto?
<gigirock> ciaraga mi devo collegare ad una cisco vpn ipsec...posso caricare il file di configurazione direttamente ?
<jester-> Steeler: minghia sono in ordine sparso su piu files
<simone> fatto
<simone> jester-    fatto
<Steeler> jester-, 7zip.
<jester-> simone: fa vedere ancora ls -la /home
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621014/
<jester-> simone: simone hai la home criptata?
<simone> si
<jester-> merd
<jester-> simone: prova adesso a vedere se vede l'user
<simone> riavvio e poi ti riscrivo
<simone> ;)
<Steeler> jester-, ti ho lasciato una query, ma me l'ha bloccata.
<jester-> Steeler: non fosse bloccata sarebbe sempre piena
<Steeler> jester-, ma dai ??
<simone__> jester-    niente
<jester-> eh
<Steeler> jester-, allora sei richiestissimo :)
<jester-> simone__: se hai la home cripatata è normale che non ti fa loggare diretto, la pass al login gli serve per decriptare
<simone__> ok
<simone__> e per decriptare la home???(maledetto mio cugino)???
<jester-> Steeler: è un brutto vizio diffuso: entrano, vedono che assiste e si fiondano
<Steeler> jester-, forse perchè non sono vecchi user di IRC.
<jester-> simone__: bella domanda
<simone__> capito
<simone__> la prossima volta che installo risolvo
<airsniff> ciao a tutti
<simone__> grasss jester-
<simone__> avanzi 2birre
<jester-> simone__: crea un altro user
<simone__> senza decifrarne la home scommetto
<simone__> :)
<simone__> giusto?
<jester-> simone__: sudo adduser nick, ti chiede la pass e la repass e lasci in bianco il resto
<jester-> simone__: poi fai grups e vedi i gruppi di simone e aggiungi anche l'utonto nuovo con sudo adduser nickscleto admin  etc etc
<airsniff> end
<airsniff> \end
<jester-> simone__: aggiungi un ruppo per volta
<jester-> gruppo*
<simone__> jester non mi capisco con i gruppi
<simone__> grups non mi da niente...anzi un'errore
<jester-> simone__: per es se l'utonto non è nel gruppo admin non puo usare sudo
<simone__> grups Comando "grups" non trovato
<jester-> simone__: groups non grups
<simone__> :)
<simone__> fatto jester
<simone__> con tutti i gruppi
<jester-> simone__: riavvia e usa l'user creato
<simone__> ok
<stefano80> glpiana, ci sei?
<glpiana> stefano80, tra un poco
<glpiana> stefano80, dimmi
<stefano80> glpiana, niente da fare con la masterizzazione, eppure facendo al simulazione di scrittura tutto bene, invece avviando la scrittura su disco da sempre errore
<glpiana> stefano80, sempre lo stesso?
<stefano80> glpiana, no altri errori
<glpiana> !paste | stefano80
<ubot-it> stefano80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano80> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621046/
<glpiana> stefano80, hai porvato a lasciarla in automatico la velocità?
<stefano80> glpiana, stesso errore
<simone> eccolo wui
<simone> qui
<simone> jester
<glpiana> stefano80, non so dirti allora
<jester-> simone: va l'utonto nuovo?
<stefano80> glpiana, ok grazie cmq per l'interesse
<simone> ora si ma solo in modalita' un po' temporanea
<simone> preferirei quello di prima
<simone> :)
<kuix> ragazzi un prog free per scompattare archivi e che m dica il tempo rimasto?
<glpiana> stefano80, ma cosa stai masterizzando? cd audio?
<kuix> purtroppo ho pacchetto da scompattare da 12gb e vorrei saere quanto tempo ci mette....
<kuix> tnx 1000
<stefano80> glpiana, una iso di kubuntu
<simone> cosa ci posso fare ora con sto utonto news????
<simone> jester?
<simone> :)
<stefano80> glpiana, ma anche di ubuntu
<glpiana> stefano80, hai provato anche con tasto destro sulla iso -> scrivi cd?
<stefano80> glpiana, no adesso provo
<jester-> simone: puoi togliere il login
<jester-> etc etc
<stefano80> glpiana, non va nemmeno così
<glpiana> stefano80, hai detto ceh ahi già provato supporti differenti, vero?
<glpiana> *che hai
<stefano80> glpiana, ho provato con dei TDK e quelli nemmeno li vede inseriti
<glpiana> boh
<simone> e invece no!!!
<simone> jester
<stefano80> glpiana, può essere partito il masterizzatore!
<glpiana> stefano80, boh, legge i dichi?
<glpiana> *dischi
<filo1234> i dichi dichi?
<stefano80> glpiana, si ho provato con dei dischi musicali
<glpiana> stefano80, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<stefano80> glpiana, 10.04 lucid
<glpiana> stefano80, dai nel terminale: uname -a
<stefano80> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/621064/
<glpiana> ok. nulla
<kuix> ragazzzi una cosa asurda! mando in run un file.sh e come per magia non parte! mi dice se voglio aprrlo con un programma tipo archivi! >.< O.o
<fede269> ciao a tutti, chiedo scusa, sono un autodidatta, è la prima volta che mi trovo a fare una domanda sull'utilizzo di Ubuntu. Ho Aggiornato all'ultima versione la 11.04 e utilizzando un programma "Compiz" mi è sparita la barra di applicazione superiore e quella laterale sinistra. Come faccio a ripristinarle?
<remix_tj> kuix: non e' una cosa assurta
<remix_tj> kuix: lancia il comando
<remix_tj> exec file.sh
<kuix> tnx ;) infatti poi avevo visto che non avevo  permessi e partiva come defoult arc
<kuix> ho cambiato i eprmetti e programma da terminale di default e fnge grazei :)
<fede269> grazie lo stesso, ciao
<napster_> Ciao, nessuna sa aiutarmi con Kubuntu?
<napster_> *nessuno
<filo1234> napster_: un aiuto a caso?
<nikos> hi all
<napster_> no, auto con file sharing
<napster_> *aiuto
<napster_> mi stava aiutando MatteoR
<napster_> poi è sparito ^^
<nikos> ho un problema dopo upgrade da 10.04 a 10.10
<nikos> qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano?
<filo1234> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<napster_> LOL
<napster_> bellissima davvero questa!
<napster_> ^^ mi sto sbellicando dalle risate!
<nikos> all'avvio,c'è un problema grafico e mi viene richiesta la username da linea di comando
<nikos> credo sia legato ai driver della scheda grafica nvidia
<nikos> ma lanciando la modalità recovery compare un messaggio di errore relativo a gnome e dopo il login grafico non si a oltre
<napster_> filo1234
<napster_> filo1234
<nikos> avete esperienza con upgrade da 10.04 a 10.10?
<shouldes> napster_, esponi il problema
<simone> jester- casino combinato!!!!!!!!
<napster_> shouldes: ho kubunti 11.04, mi stava aiutando MatteoR ma poi è sparito!
<napster_> shouldes: comunque ho problemi nel condividere un HDD in NTFS con sistemi operativi Win7
<napster_> shouldes: cioè vedo tutto, ma mi domando user e password, io glieli inserico ma li rifiuta
<napster_> shouldes: idee?
<napster_> shouldes: P.S quando ero su ubuntu non avevo problemi e condividevo con nautilus, quindi non credo che il problema sia su Win7
<shouldes> napster_, inserisci il disco in fstab se è interno
<shouldes> napster_, ubuntu era 10.10?
<napster_> shouldes: in cosa? mi trovi un pelo impreparato
<napster_> shouldes: si
<napster_> shouldes: ma anke con la 11.04 non avevo problemi
<napster_> shouldes: però mi dava problemi su altri fronti che con Kubuntu si sono sistemati
<shouldes> napster_, al momento c'è la wiki di ubuntu leggermente sfasata, per trovare il link da postare ci vuole mezz'ora, solo perché carichi la pagina con le istruzioni
<napster_> shouldes: di cosa stai parlando?
<shouldes> napster_, nel wiki ufficiale di ubuntu ci sono le istruzioni per inserire le partizioni in fstab, ma il server ha problemi, sto aspettando che carichi la pagina, vedo se è giusta. poi la posto
<napster_> shouldes: spiegami in parole povere cosìè il fstab
<napster_> *cos'è
<shouldes> napster_, è il file /etc/fstab, dove vanno inserite le partizioni da montare automaticamente all'avvio
<napster_> ho usato ntfs-tool per quello
<shouldes> napster_, a quanto pare ntfs-tool ha cannato, visto che ti chiede di montarla (quindi la password)
<shouldes> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<napster_> ma lei è montata, è Win7 che la chiede
<shouldes> napster_, è seven che chiede la pass? Da ubuntu funge?
<shouldes> *kubuntu
<napster_> shouldes: si, esatto
<shouldes> napster_, non ti so aiutare, ma penso che ubuntu/kubuntu c'entri poco
<napster_> shouldes: secondo me è Samba
<shouldes> napster_, ho interpretato male io, pensavo fosse un problema di partizioni sulla stessa macchina e dual boot
<napster_> shouldes: nono assolutamente, semplicemnete non entro dall'esterno, il che mi para assurdo dato ke è tutto configurato, non so cosa mi scappi
<shouldes> napster_, non ho esperienza in questo genere di cose, avevo risposto perché pensavo fosse un'altro il problema
<napster_> tranquillo
<Guest30620> j
<Guest30620> exit
<geo_> buona sera a tutii
<geo_> vorrei poter cambiare il gdm installando un tema, come si poteva fare con ubuntu 9, come posso fare lo stesso con ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Broc93> ciao a tutti
<Broc93> "In Ubuntu 10.10 and later versions, it is located at System > Preferences > Passwords and Encryption Keys" Sapete dirmi dove si trova invece su KDE? non riesco a trovarlo...
<shouldes> geo_, devi creare un link simbolico in /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/ a gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<shouldes> come arrivi al login ti appare la finestra di sistema»preferenze»aspetto
<shouldes> cambi l'aspetto, ti logghi, togli il link simbolico
<geo_> shouldes, sono nella cartella LoginWindow, dove si trova gnome-appearance-properties.desktop ?
<shouldes> geo_, /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<geo_> ok grazie, ora provo
<shouldes> geo_, poi per toglierlo sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<napster_> MatteoR, Pm
<MatteoR> ciao napster_
<geo_> shouldes, ci sono riuscito, ma in realtà, quello che vorrei fare é per esempio avere un gdm come questo : http://protuts.net/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-fenetre-connexion-13.jpg
<napster_> MatteoR, guarda nelle chat ^^
<MatteoR> napster_: Puoi scrivere in canale? è meglio
<napster_> MatteoR, era per chiederti il linphone
<MatteoR> ah sì, ho provato ma ho la connessione limitata. Meglio in chat
<napster_> MatteoR, tu usi Kubuntu?
<MatteoR> napster_: yes
<napster_> MatteoR, ho problemi per la condivisione del hdd in NTFS in rete, aiutami ti prego, sto diventando pazzo
<MatteoR> napster_: Devi configurarti samba
<MatteoR> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<napster_> MatteoR, aiutami
<MatteoR> segui la guida che ti ho linkato
<shouldes> geo_, metti debian che ancora usa la vecchia versione di gdm, se vuoi quel tema.
<geo_> cioé che non si poù cambiare più il gdm con gnome 3 ?
<napster_> MatteoR, intanto per iniziare: ho installato i servizi ma poi dando sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<napster_> MatteoR, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<napster_> MatteoR, sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart: command not found
<napster_> infatti in init.d non esiste samba
<geo_> shouldes, cioé che non si poù cambiare più il gdm con gnome 3 ?
<MatteoR> napster_: ma hai installato il pacchetto samba e smbfs
<napster_> sono gia installati su kubuntu di serie
<shouldes> geo_, la versione gdm che c'è sulla serie 10 e 11 di ubuntu, non è compatibile con quei temi
<MatteoR> napster_: No. Devi installarti il server
<MatteoR> napster_: Quelli sono solo client
<napster_> MatteoR, cioè?
<MatteoR> -.-
<MatteoR> "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs"
<MatteoR> napster_: Leggi la guida dall'inizio e non a metà
<napster_> lol smbfs è già alla versione più recente.
<napster_> sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<MatteoR> napster_: e samba?
<MatteoR> "sudo apt-get install samba"
<napster_> samba è già alla versione più recente.
<napster_> cavoli, nn mi credi ^^
<MatteoR> "sudo service samba restart"
<napster_> samba: unrecognized service
<napster_> @#àù
<ubottu-it> napster_: Error: "#àù" is not a valid command.
<napster_> LOL
<MatteoR> napster_: spe
<napster_> si è installato male Kubuntu? è la versione 11.04 ke fa skifo?
<MatteoR> napster_: Hai la 10.04 adesso?
<napster_> no
<napster_> natty
<napster_> ho capito, formatto?
<MatteoR> napster_: No. http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/samba-fileserver.html
<MatteoR> napster_: Quella guida di prima è vecchia
<MatteoR> napster_: Questa è ok
<MatteoR> napster_: Ho provato con la 11.04 e infatti quella è adatta per la 1.04
<MatteoR> 10.04
<MatteoR> napster_: La guida che ti ho linkato adesso funziona
<MatteoR> napster_: Sei vivo?
<napster_> MatteoR, sto facendo, nn sn flash ^^
<napster_> ho fatto, ma idem come prima
<napster_> mi chiede sempre nome utente e password
<napster_> io glieli metto ma me li rispara dietro come se non fossero corretti
<napster_> provo a riavviare?
<napster_> MatteoR, ci sei?
<MatteoR> napster_: Quand'è che te la chiede?
<napster_> dico dall'altro pc da cui tento di entrare
<MatteoR> napster_: Ah devi entrare proprio? Non è che hai lasciato il CAPS LOCK attivo?
<napster_> MatteoR, Niubbo ok, ma fino ad un certo punto ^^
<MatteoR> napster_: Boh... o hai messo una password errata o hai inseririto un'altra password in fase di installazione
<MatteoR> su questo non posso aiutarti
<napster_> MatteoR, mi dai teleassistenza così guardi se sono io ke ho configurato male qualcosa?
<MatteoR> napster_: Certo, ma prima devi entrare nel pc
<napster_> MatteoR, sono nel pc
<MatteoR> napster_: Ok, quindi la password è giusta
<curi0usm1nd> ciao
<MatteoR> napster_: Hai seguito la guida?
<napster_> MatteoR, hai teamviewer?
<napster_> si
<napster_> MatteoR, Si
<MatteoR> sì
<napster_> MatteoR, te li do in pm
<MatteoR> Ok
<curi0usm1nd> ho installato i driver NVidia. Mi dice "Questo driver è attivato ma non in uso". Devo mettee a posto qualcosa?
<michele15> buonasera, io ho un problema con l'uscita audio delle cuffie (nn si sente nulla), sul mio acer aspireone. c'è qualcuno che puo' darmi un supporto? a seguire posso fornire tutti i degli del caso. Grazie
<stevr1it> sera, ho skype che funziona solo da terminale e con sudo altrimenti non si connette con l'audio, ho provato a disinstallarlo, cancellando la cartella in home e reinstallarlo, ma sempre con lo stesso problema.  potete aiutarmi?
<jumpysnake> salve
<niccolo> salve!
<jumpysnake> bho...ma ragazzi... io non capisco..ho aperto xchat-lanciato il canale...ed è sparita la storia dei server....è rimasta solo la finestrina di questa chat.
<jumpysnake> cummenti dovrei comportarmi?
<filo1234> nick_: ti decidi?
<nick_> filo1234, sorry :)
<Daredevil> vorrei installare un kernel più aggiornato.
<Daredevil> ma non per divertimento
<filo1234> !kernel | Daredevil
<ubot-it> Daredevil: Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<filo1234> i kernel si aggiornano automaticamente
<Daredevil> una domanda un pò idiota: ma se sono sulla lts e faccio sudo apt-get dist-upgrade non è che avanzo di versione di ubuntu vero?
<r4ffy> Ragazzi vi prego ho bisogno di urgente aiuto
<r4ffy> quando apro il terminale per digitare qualsiasi comando mi dice ad esempio per ls
<r4ffy> bash /home/raffaeke/bin/ls impossibile eseguire file binario
<r4ffy> è come se fossi chrottato nella mia home
<attempt> puoi aggiungere i repo di una versione successiva. il main. poi aggiorni esclusivamente il kernel. dopo togli il repo da fstab prima di dare un upgrade che ti avanzerebbe tutti i pacchetti. cambiando kernel potrebbe darsi che non ti funzioni piu' niente. Daredevil
<r4ffy> ragazzi qualcuno sa come risolvere
<filo1234> r4ffy: se metti il path completo?
<r4ffy> vav
<r4ffy> *va
<filo1234> uhm
<attempt> permessi andati?
<r4ffy> ora ho capito
<r4ffy> prima ho estratto il debootstrap di debian in home
<r4ffy> con tutta la bin e compagnia
<r4ffy> come risolvo
<filo1234> o.0
<Daredevil> attempt: tutto quello che hai detto me lo potresti dire passo passo
<r4ffy> Risolto cancellando le cartelle ;)
<Daredevil> perchè non saprei che repo aggiungere
<Daredevil> attempt: nè so cosa sia il main.
<Daredevil> attempt: e sono daccordo con te di restare con ciò che mi funziona per quanto riguarda il kernel
<Daredevil> attempt: io attenderei delucidazioni
<Daredevil> attempt: se per te è tardi rimandiamo a domani
<attempt> Daredevil ho la connessione ballerina.
<attempt> meglio.
<Daredevil> attempt: ok ballo con te
<Daredevil> attempt: ti aspetto
<attempt> di base prendi il repo main di natty. ha il kernel di ubuntu piu' moderno. poi lo aggiungi in /etc/fstab. fai un update da terminale. attento solo update non upgrade. vai poi nel gestore pacchetti synaptic. ti selezioni il kernel piu' recente, tre pacchetti il source l'header e l'image. li installi di li. poi torni in /etc/fstab e togli la riga del repo aggiunta oppure la disattivi mettendoci davanti il carattere # commentandola. poi di nuovo up
<attempt> date.
<que-buntos> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<attempt> poi riavvii usando il kernel appena installato. se ubuntu non parte riparti con quello che usavi prima e quello appena installato lo togli sempre da synaptic.
<Daredevil> passaggio numero 1: da dove prendo i repo di natty?
<attempt> se non parte dovresti provare a compilarti il kernel in locale dai sorgenti. Guida per compilare il kernel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel
<Daredevil> no attempt non mi azzardo in questa operazione
<jester-> non sarebbe piu semplice piarlo da ubuntu kernel?
<attempt> e installarlo con gdebi. si non ci avevo pensato.
<jester-> kernelo e relativi headers, hanno il nome un po lungo ma vanno bene
<Innerina> scusatemi, la chat libera di ubuntu che nome ha?
<attempt> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<attempt> :)
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Innerina> grazie
<jester-> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Daredevil> jester quale prendo di questi?
<Daredevil> e soprattutto come lo prendo?
<jester-> Daredevil: a quale pro ti servirebbe un kernel
<Daredevil> per farmi montare l'iphone che con il 32
<Daredevil> no va
<jester-> Daredevil: iphone maneggiato da linux fa ridere, installati un os winzo in vbox e usa itunes
<Daredevil> ineffetti sono daccordo. resto col 32.
<jester-> Daredevil: quasi nessun cellofono è sincronizzabile/pacioccabile da linux, figuriamoci aifono
<jester-> visto che nessun produttore fornisce il driver
<Daredevil> jester-: eppure con l'iphone sono riuscito a versare dei brani musicali
<Daredevil> con gtkpod
<Daredevil> ma sempre con natty
<Daredevil> cioè col kernel di natty
<Daredevil> però se devo usare natty solo per l'iphone...meglio vmware con win
<jester-> Daredevil: itunes è il suo driver. c'è a possibilità di usarlo by winzoz in vbox, perchè tribolare facendo vaccate
<Daredevil> un motivo sarebbe per non essere dipendenti da mac e win
<Digiu> ciao
<Digiu> scusate dove vedo la compatibilità che ha ubuntu con i vari chipset wireless?
<pa> che filesystem usare per un disco esterno di grandi dimensioni che debba essere montato anche da windows?
<pa> NTFS?
<pa> o esiste un buon driver ext3 per windows?
<shouldes> Digiu, http://linuxwireless.org/
<shouldes> pa, esiste
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-08
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<simone> ciao a tutti
<simone> suggerimenti per vedere i video flash su natty
<simone> ??????
<glpiana> simone, installa flashplugin-installer  o ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | simone
<ubot-it> simone: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<simone> flashplugin-installer non mi funziona!!!!
<glpiana> simone, vediamo. apri un terminale
<simone> !formatiproprietari | simone bash: !formatiproprietari: event not found
<ubot-it> simone bash: !formatiproprietari: event not found: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<glpiana> simone, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | simone
<ubot-it> simone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> -.-
<simone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621565/
<glpiana> simone, se sei qui per faresimpatia sei sul canale sbagliato
<glpiana> !chat | simone
<ubot-it> simone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> simone, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<glpiana> simone, dimmi quando ha finito
<simone> ok
<zappo_> buongiorno a tutti
<e-DIO-t> o/ yo!
<jester-> 'mgiorno
<e-DIO-t> o/ jester-
<jester-> ho e-DIO-t
<Mauro_> Buongiorno a tutti. A chi posso fare qualche domanda su Ubuntu?
<glpiana> Mauro_, chiedi, chi sa ti risponde
<Mauro_> mi chiedevo se fossero necessari software specifici per questo OS o se c'è compatibilità anche per software windows-based
<Mauro_> utilizzo per lavoro un tool di traduzione assistita che non credo ci sia in versione linux e mi chiedevo se c'è un modo per farlo funzionare anche con Ubuntu
<glpiana> !wine | Mauro_
<ubot-it> Mauro_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<Mauro_> grazie glpiana
<Mauro_> ho visto che c'è un elenco di programmi compatibili (quasi tutti giochi, purtroppo). se non trovo lì il mio software, l'unico modo per scoprire se funziona è tentare d'installarlo
<xxlk2> ciao a tutti
<carmelo> ciao a tutti
<xxlk2> ho un problema, in pratica mi è scomparsa l'icona in alto a destra della connessione e se voglio cambiare connessione wireless non posso....come faccio a ripristinarla?
<Guest1516> ho un problema con mozzilla nn riesco a vedere più i video di youtube ed neanche cn il broser di google
<Guest1516> ed ho appena scarricato la nuova versione aurora ma il pachetto in italiano nn riesco ad istallarlo
<Guest1516> come faccio???
<Guest1516> qualcuno mi può aiutare???
<xxlk2> guarda guest per quel poco che ne so dovresti scaricare da ubuntu software center i plugin per mozilla
<xxlk2> in particolare adobe flash reader
<xxlk2> e con quelli dovresti poter rivedere i video da youtube
<Guest1516> gia fatto
<xxlk2> allora non so mi dispiace...attendi qualcuno + esperto
<Guest1516> quando vado su youtube e clicco mi dice in inglese che , ce un problema riprovare più tardi
<Guest1516> ok
<massimo18> Guest1516: se installi da repo non ufficiali qui non avrai supporto
<Guest1516> che faccio massimo
<Guest1516> ?
<massimo18> !chat | Guest1516
<ubot-it> Guest1516: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<xxlk2> boia de
<cicciocele> salve a tutti......ho bisogno di un vostro supporto...ho acquistato un nuovo PC ma sul mio vecchio(da dove sto digitando) devo disinstallare ubuntu dato che devo venderlo ed il nuovo acquirente non lo vuole...volevo sapere quale è la procedura esatta per rimuoverlo
<massimo18> cicciocele: semplicemente formatta tutto
<xxlk2> massimo visto che sei l'unico che risponde sapresti risolvermi il mio problema cioè farmi ricomparire l'icona di connessione? te ne sarei molto grato
<xxlk2> vi prego pleaseee
<xxlk2> è urgente
<cicciocele> l'unico problema che ho windows in parallelo....
<cicciocele> e non vorrei formattarlo
<cicciocele> l'unica mia paura..è se formatto da windows che succede all'avvio...dato che ora si avvia sotto ubuntu?
<xxlk2> se tu metti il cd di windows e dal bios dai avvio da pc ti parte la normale installazione di win che ti formatta e ti reinstalla tutto
<xxlk2> scusa volevo dire avvio da CD
<cicciocele> ma io non voglio formattarlo...vorrei ripristinare
<xxlk2> hai della roba da salvare?
<cicciocele> nel notebook c'è una copia di windows 7 originale preinstallata...io non ho il cd di avvio e non ho una copia dvd originale
<carmelo_> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<xxlk2> ma il tuo è un netbook o un notebook?
<cicciocele> notebook
<xxlk2> nel senso ha la periferica cd?
<cicciocele> si ha la periferica cd...ma io ho la chiavetta usb con windows non originale e vorrei usare quella per ripristinare
<carmelo_> ho un problema qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<carlo74> ho ubuntu 11.04 con libre office posso installare open office così da poter utilizzare e modificare i file pdf?
<xxlk2> va bene puoi usare quella e poi metti la product-key del tuo windows originale
<carmelo_> problemi cn firefox
<carmelo_> nn riesco ad istallare la versione 4 .0
<xxlk2> oppure se non và scarichi windows 7 dal sito, la versione prova e poi quando ti dice di acquistare la versione te selezioni che hai già la licenza e inserisci la product-key
<cicciocele> ok ora ci provo
<cicciocele> grazie ti farò sapere
<xxlk2> ok ciao
<xxlk2> installa qualcos'altro tipo google chrome
<carmelo_> ce lo
<xxlk2> se firefox ti fa così dannare
<carmelo_> ma riesco a vedere i video di youtube
<xxlk2> ma solo da li o anche da altre parti?
<carlo74> è possibile affiancare libreoffice a open office?
<carmelo_> anche cn google chrome
<carmelo_> ma con wi e tutto a posto
<xxlk2> intendevo i video non li vedi solo da youtube o anche in altri siti
<carmelo_> anche da altri siti
<xxlk2> e allora il tuo problema è che non ti legge le pagine flash e quindi flash reader...che versione di ubuntu hai?
<carmelo_> 11.04
<xxlk2> come la mia...anche io ho ancora qualche problema con i video....in pratica non mi vede bene la barra di avanzamento ma i video comunque riesco a vederli è un difetto di questa versione che è in sviluppo
<xxlk2> te prova ad andare nel sito di adobe flash e a scaricare l'ultimissima versione
<carmelo_> che potri fare
<carmelo_> ?
<xxlk2> io ho fatto così e ora i video li vedo ma ho quei problemi che ti dicevo prima...però anzichè niente
<xxlk2> era meglio la 10.10
<carmelo_> e vero
<carlo74> aiuto posso installare open office se ho gia libreoffice?
<xxlk2> ciao carlo come mai vuoi installarli entrambi? non vorrei dire una cavolata ma mi pare che libreoffice sia la versione più aggiornata di open office
<carlo74> non apre pdf
<shadenzo> xxlk2,  hai detto una cavolata
<xxlk2> cioè non te li legge?
<carlo74> esatto
<shadenzo> carlo  devi disisnsatllare completamente opeoffice   e poi installare libreoffice
<shadenzo> carlo74,
<xxlk2> ok grazie per la conferma shadenzo :) io lo ipotizzavo perchè libreoffice ha sostituito open office quando sono passato dalla 10.10 alla 11.04
<carlo74> non ho capito
<shadenzo> xxlk2,    su wiki trovi tutto :)
<carlo74> shadenzo cosa dovrei fare?
<xxlk2> shadenzo già che ci sei potresti dirmi come faccio a ripristinare l'icona in alto a destra della connessione? te ne sarei eternamente grato
<shadenzo> carlo74  ma tu cosa vuoi leggere i pdf con open office ?
<carlo74> si
<shadenzo> xxlk2, mmmh io sono su lucid ...
<xxlk2> lucid? e che è?
<carlo74> ma non ho piu open office  ho libreoffice
<carlo74> sulla 11.04
<xxlk2> carlo secondo me se scarichi da ubuntu center adobe reader 9 te li legge
<shadenzo> carlo74,   devi   installare il pacchetto  libreoffice-pdfimport
<shadenzo> poi te li legge  : hai installato inserendo il repo di libreoffice carlo74 ?
<carlo74> in 11.04 ho trovato libreoffice
<shadenzo> si carlo scusa mi condo con 10.04 che ci vuole il repo :  vai da synaptic e installa il pacchetto che ti ho indicato
<shadenzo> carlo74,
<carlo74> provo
<xxlk2> shadenzo mi interessa questo lucid...non è che potresti parlarmene
<natty> ciao. esperti di amarok: passando con il mouse sopra i pulsanti barra nera illeggibile... qualche indicazione? grazie
<shadenzo> xxlk2  lucid lynx è la versione 10.04 di ubuntu
<shadenzo> è una versione LTS long term support (viene supportata per 3 anni )
<xxlk2> buono
<xxlk2> me l'avevano già consigliata ma poi mi è capitato questo avanzamento di versione che a quanto pare non è un granchè
<xxlk2> allora potresti darmela una mano...tu di solito usi il terminale per modificare qualcosa?
<natty> nessuna soluzione? buon proseguimento!
<xxlk2> che talenti...si spiega a cavolo e pretende una soluzione mah!!!
<shadenzo> xxlk2  dipende da cosa devi fare : comunque il terminale  molto utile nella gestione del sistema
<xxlk2> hai presente sulla barra in alto tutte quelle icone che hai sulla destra? a me è sparita quella della connessione come faccio per farla riapparire? io so che è possibile aggiungere al pannello varie cose ma sono disegnate diverse e non riesco a capire quale di queste sia
<shadenzo> xxlk2,   da me l'icona della connesione compare nell'  "area di notifica" , prova a inserire quella , ma 11.04 non l'ho mai provato potrebbe essere diverso
<xxlk2> ti dirò io sto usando la versione classica quella senza Unity e quindi dovrei avere Gnome perchè ho i 2 pannelli classici
<glpiana> ola
<shadenzo> ola glpiana
<glpiana> ciao shadenzo
<xxlk2> ok shadenzo ho risolto grazie mille
<shadenzo> oki xxlk2 prego
<xxlk2> esco ciao a tutti!!!
<stefano> ciao a tutti!!
<stefano> qualcuno ha qualche programmino in c++ per leggere e scrivere sulla porta parallela?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | stefano
<ubot-it> stefano: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> !chat | stefano
<ubot-it> stefano: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cousin_mario> buondì
<cousin_mario> Dove devo aggiungere il path per averlo per i programmi lanciati tramite CTRL+F2?
<jester-> cousin_mario: ??
<cousin_mario> jester-: ho installato a mano alcune cose in /opt/bin e vorrei non dover specificare il path quando lancio tramite ctrl+f2
<jester-> cousin_mario: metti in .bashrc export PATH=/opt/bin
<cousin_mario> jester-: ho già il path in $PATH
<cousin_mario> da bash
<jester-> aggiungi sotto
<cousin_mario> jester-: a che?
<jester-> a .bashrc
<cousin_mario> a che pro?
<cousin_mario> ho già il percorso che mi interessa in $PATH
<jester-> <cousin_mario> jester-: ho installato a mano alcune cose in /opt/bin e vorrei non dover specificare il path quando lancio tramite ctrl+f2
<cousin_mario> jester-: vedi sopra
<jester-> cousin_mario: cosa
<cousin_mario> jester-: /opt/bin è già in $PATH
<jester-> cousin_mario: è inutile che chiedi se poi vai per i cavoli tuoi
<jester-> cousin_mario: oppure in /etc/environment
<cousin_mario> jester-: ok, ho fatto come dicevi tu: http://pastebin.com/gCrHqVnv
<jester-> cousin_mario: prendi per u culo? gedit .bashrc  e aggioungi alla fine: export PATH=/opt/bin
<jester-> <jester-> cousin_mario: metti in .bashrc export PATH=/opt/bin
<cousin_mario> jester-: http://pastebin.com/F5Rp6uqi <- continua a sembrarmi una scelta non troppo saggia
<jester-> cousin_mario: se non basta sudo gedit /etc/environmet e PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/bin"
<cousin_mario> da /etc/environment funziona
<jester-> cousin_mario: lancia il programma da alt-f2
<cousin_mario> sì, funziona
<Dig>  salve gente, la mia wifi mi sta esaurendo. Ho una Atheros AR9285
<glpiana> Dig, e?
<Dig> glpiana, di punto in bianco mi si disconnette e se non ravvio non ne vuole sapere.
<glpiana> Dig, prima di riavviare controlla l'output di rfkill list
<glpiana> e anche dmesg |tail
<Dig> glpiana, come faccio?
<jester-> Dig: sono sempre stati un po a bottane i driver wifi e in natty in particolare
<glpiana> Dig, scrivendoli nel terminale?
<Dig> jester-, sulle precedenti versioni avevi risolto con un pacchetto linux-backports.... ma a sto giro non ne vuole sapere. allora appena mi butta fuori copio gli output
<jester-> Dig: non c'è nessun wifi nei backport
<jester-> Dig: prova a installare il kenrel 39 da ubuntu kernel
<jester-> va a finire che è ancora peggio
<bbbb> ciao
<Dig> jester-, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/AtherosAr242x
<Mistya_> ave
<jester-> Dig: i backports wifi non ci sono piu, prova ad usare il wrapper
<Dig> jester-,  wrapper?
<glpiana> !ndiswrapper | Dig
<ubot-it> Dig: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<cousin_mario> bye
<Dig> glpiana, ok, allora controllo prima gli output e poi provo ndiswrapper.
<Dig> da notare da quanto tempo sono connesso senza problemi
<glpiana> Dig, ci stiamo concentrando per tenerti su
<Dig> glpiana, sui chatters di questo canale si si può sempre contare!
<bobbybong> ! ciao | pequot
<ubot-it> pequot: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pequot> ciao freenode
<carmelo> ciao
<Guest38166> problema nn riesco a vedere i video su internet anche scaricando i pluling
<glpiana> Guest38166, scaricando il plugin da dove?
<Guest38166> sia cn firefox che cn google choriumum
<Guest38166> da ubunutu sftware
<glpiana> gueche pacchetto hai messo?
<glpiana> non continuare a cambiare nick per cortesia
<mielo> ok scusa
<mielo> che tipo di pacchetto intendi
<glpiana> mielo, hai scritto che hai installato il player (immagino flash) da software center. cosa hai scaricato?
<mielo> adobe
<glpiana> mielo, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste | mielo
<ubot-it> mielo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mielo> ok aspe
<pequot> ciao qualcuno sa con mint come si fa ad accedere su skype appena si accende il pc?
<glpiana> !chat | pequot
<ubot-it> pequot: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mielo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621735/
<glpiana> mielo, sempre nel terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash gnash-common browser-plugin-gnash
<mielo> poi cosa faccio
<glpiana> mielo, poi chiudi firefox
<glpiana> mielo, poi lo riapri e vai su youtube per provare flash
<mielo> ok
<mielo> funziona
<mielo> grazie mille
<mielo> gentilissimo
<glpiana> :)
<mielo> una domanda
<mielo> ma questa operazione funziona anche per vedere i video della rai???
<glpiana> mielo, no, per la rai ci vorrebbe moonlight, ma pare che ultimamente non funzioni
<mielo> capito
<glpiana> mielo, comunque se vuoi provare ti do l'indirizzo del plugin
<mielo> si
<glpiana> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<mielo> io pero ho firefox aurora
<mielo> vale lo stesso
<glpiana> mielo, non c'è supporto su versioni di software differenti da quelle presenti nei repository
<Angelo> ciao
<LostInMyHead> ciao
<Angelo> chi mi assiste per il montaggio di un hard disk esterno , usb per favore?  ho l'2mcp dei codici ma mi serve un chiarimento
<Angelo> ho seguido questa procedura:sudo mkdir /mnt/disco  per il montaggio del disco, è stata creata una cartella chiamata disco dentro mnt
<Angelo> ora con :sudo fdisk -l  sono andato a vedere  che nome è stato assegnato al disco
<Angelo> ora il disco  dovrebbe essere da 160 Gb  ma per qualche problemino relativo a files non cancellati dal suo cestino  appare da 137
<Angelo> qualcuno  mi puo seguire per favore?
<Angelo> enzotib: hai del tempo per favore?
<Angelo> glpiana. sei disponibile?
<Angelo> la domanda è : l'output che mi viene reso è suddiviso in due blocchi ovvero disco /dev/sdc:137.4 GB 13745 ecc.ecc. byte 255 destine. 63 setori ecc ecc     e sotto invece  la definizione  disco boot   start end  blocks id system  dove viene indicato come  /dev/sd1   quale devo usare dei due il primo o il secondo nome? ovvero  sdc o sdc1??
<Angelo> ubot-it: ciao sai indicarmi la soluzione?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Angelo> oh yess
<Angelo> tra gli utenti c'è qualcuno che sa indicarmi  la maniera corretta per favore?
<glpiana> Angelo, ci sono
<Angelo> ok aspetto
<glpiana> Angelo, però cominciamo da zero
<Angelo> ok
<glpiana> anzitutto dimmi che è 2mcp
<Angelo> ? scua la mia  ignoranza
<Angelo> l'ho scritto sopra?
<glpiana> <Angelo> chi mi assiste per il montaggio di un hard disk esterno , usb per favore?  ho l'2mcp dei codici ma mi serve un chiarimento
<glpiana> cos'è 2mpc?
<glpiana> *cp
<Angelo> era un errore
<glpiana> Angelo, oki, ora il disco è collegato?
<Angelo> si pero  no su questo eh   per se  vuoi lo collego subito ctanto lo dovro usare anche  su questo
<glpiana> Angelo, oki, smontalo dall'altro pc e collegalo a questo
<Angelo> ok pronti
<glpiana> Angelo, lo attacchi e viene montato automaticamente?
<Angelo> no mi dicce che è impossibile
<glpiana> Angelo, e cos'altro?
<Angelo> anzi mi son dimenticato è in ntfs
<glpiana> Angelo, ti dice solo che è impossibile? il messaggio di errore è "è impossibile"?
<Angelo> addirittura su questo pc  gparted me lo vede da 128 e non allocato
<glpiana> Angelo, eddai segui però
<Angelo> si  copio
<Angelo> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (320159321): Invalid argument ecc ecc
<glpiana> Angelo, oki, apri un terminale
<glpiana> scrivi: dmesg | tail         e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Angelo
<ubot-it> Angelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621760/
<glpiana> Angelo, raid?
<Angelo> da questo pc  all altro c'è un progresso in questo me lo vede almento in computer esplorazione files
<Angelo> no nessun raid
<glpiana> Angelo, metti su pastebin l'output di: sudo fdisk -l
<Angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621763/
<glpiana> Angelo, scrivi: sudo mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt
<Angelo> su questo lo vede come sdf
<glpiana> Angelo, s grazie, ma ho letto
<Angelo> ok quindi era la seconda sigla da usare?
<glpiana> Angelo, vabbè dai lasciamo stare
<glpiana> se non ti va di seguire non importa.
<Angelo> ok gl grazie  ho una domanda ancora per  favore
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Angelo, ma sei qui per fare perdere tempo alla gente?
<glpiana> nel caso il canale più adatto è #ubuntu-it-chat
<Angelo> spe che è andata male
<Angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621765/
<glpiana> Angelo, da dove esce sto output?
<Angelo> di seguito al codice che mi hai dato
<glpiana> Angelo, ecco la prossima volta posta comando ed errore per cortesia
<glpiana> Angelo, da dove arriva sto disco?
<massimo18> pare un raid
<glpiana> eh
<massimo18> ma forse sbaglio
<glpiana> ma lui dice di no
<Angelo> è un esterno usb che uso per salvare dati lo usato sempre su windows
<Angelo> xp
<glpiana> Angelo, era dnetro a un pc? è semrpe stato un disco esterno?
<glpiana> ecco, hai windows xp?
<Angelo> sempre esterno
<glpiana> collegalo a windows e vedi se lo legge
<Angelo> avevo :-)
<glpiana> Angelo, se lo legge fagli fare un check del disco
<massimo18> Angelo: ci sono dati dentro?
<Angelo> si importanti..
<massimo18> e come li hai messi dentro?
<Angelo> da xp all'epoca che lo usavo
<massimo18> Angelo: ok allora devi usare xp
<Angelo> ok grazie  poi comunque per farlo vedere ad ubuntu lo formatto in fat32 è meglio no?
<Angelo> dico in futuro
<glpiana> Angelo, no, va bene anche ntfs
<massimo18> anzi va benissimo
<glpiana> l'importante è che i dischi esterni vengano scollegati correttamente dopo averli smontati
<massimo18> fat32 è obsoleto
<Angelo> ok grazie Glpiana  senti ti vorrei fare delle scuse in privato se posso
<glpiana> Angelo, non c'è bisogno di scuse
<Angelo> te le devo ogni volta ti faccio spazientire
<glpiana> Angelo, chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<Angelo> ok
<ssaa> salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto per riconfigurare la connessione alla rete sul mio server ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> ssaa, spiega il problema
<ssaa> in pratica fino a ieri mattina funzionava bene
<ssaa> adesso non gli viene assegnato nessun indirizzo ip
<ssaa> ne per la LAN interna ne sulla rete internet
<glpiana> ssaa, vediamo che può avere. ce l'hai sotto mano?
<ssaa> si
<glpiana> ssaa, scrivi: ifconfig
<glpiana> ssaa, lenca eth0 ?
<glpiana> *elenca
<ssaa> si
<glpiana> ssaa, oki, ora digita: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ssaa> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ssaa> è l'indirizzo del router
<glpiana> oki, ora digita cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ssaa> configurai il server per l'ip statico
<ssaa> iface eth0 inet static
<glpiana> ssaa, l'ip corrisponde a quello che ti da ifconfig?
<ssaa> si
<ssaa> address 192.168.1.2
<glpiana> ssaa, ping -c3 209.85.148.103
<glpiana> dimmi se pinga
<ssaa> se faccio ping dall'interno della rete pinga ma ha una percentuale altissima di pacchetti persi
<ssaa> se faccio ping dal server verso la rete mi dice network unreachable
<glpiana> ssaa, scusa, ma se dai il comando che ti ho scritto che fa?
<ssaa> con l'indirizzo che mi hai dato tu pinga ma perde il 66% dei pacchetti
<glpiana> ssaa, oki, ora scrivi: ping -c3 www.google.it
<glpiana> ssaa, dimmi che fa
<ssaa> si prende un po' di tempo e poi mi dice "unknow host"
<glpiana> ssaa, oki, sei già root?
<ssaa> si
<glpiana> ssaa, scrivi: nano /etc/resolv.conf
<ssaa> fatto
<glpiana> ssaa, aggiungi o sostituisci: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ssaa> fatto
<glpiana> ssaa, poi dai ctrl+o invio e ctrl+x  per salvare e uscire
<ssaa> fatto :)
<glpiana> ssaa, quindi di nuovo: ping -c3 209.85.148.103
<glpiana> ssaa, dimmi se va al 100%
<glpiana> non so mai se va restartata la rete o meno
<glpiana> ma vediamo
<ssaa> 100% pacchetti persi
<ssaa> io penso che il problema stia nel router
<ssaa> perche la configurazione che avevo sul server è rimasta immutata
<glpiana> ssaa, service networking restart
<glpiana> ssaa, poi di nuovo  ping -c3 209.85.148.103
<ssaa> il demone viene riavviato correttamente
<ssaa> ma il risultato è praticamente identico
<ssaa> 100% pacchetti persi
<glpiana> ssaa, mmm...
<glpiana> ssaa, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<glpiana> controlla ch ehai scritto
<ssaa> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ssaa> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<ssaa> queste sono le uniche due righe di quel file
<glpiana> ssaa, riedita il file e togli nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Angelo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/621779/
<glpiana> vediamo se almeno torna a pingare qualcosa
<ssaa> ok, fatto, ho anhe riavviato il servizio. pinga ma la perentuale di pachetti persi è sempre 66%
<glpiana> ssaa, hai già provato a configurare in dhcp per vedere se il problema persiste?
<ssaa> si, in quel caso ping mi dice network unreachable, ma se credi sia necessario possiamo fare un altro tentativo..
<glpiana> ssaa, non posso seguirti però perchè sto andando via
<ssaa> va bene, grazie comunque... come faccio a chiedere aiuto a qualcun'altro?
<glpiana> ssaa, non fai nulla. hanno già letto
<ssaa> ok...
<ssaa> cmq... modificando /etc/netork/interface sostituendo inet static con inet dhcp e riavviando il servizio
<ssaa> mi dice no DHCPOFFERT recived
<glpiana> ssaa, anche il router deve permettere dhcp
<glpiana> auto lo
<glpiana> iface lo inet loopback
<glpiana> e /etc/network/interfaces deve contenere questo
<ssaa> sisi
<ssaa> lo contiene
<ssaa> poi contiene anche
<ssaa> auto eth0
<ssaa> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ssaa> riavviando il servizio networking mi dice
<ssaa> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<ssaa> no DHCPOFFERS recived
<ssaa> no working leases in persistent database, sleeping
<ssaa> potrebbe essere correlato al fatto che la netmask è 255.255.255.0 ?
<glpiana> ssaa, scusami non sto seguendo. ora vado
<ssaa> nessuno che possa darmi una manina?
<Fon3yS> hello
<Guest15808> ciao
<nOliMit> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come installare LMMS?
<jester1-> nOliMit: sarebbe?
<claudio_> ma guarda tu che serie di eventi che un CLICK può scatenare :P
<claudio_> cmq mint è maglio ..gh
<nOliMit> linux multimedia studio sarebbe
<jester1-> nOliMit: cosa hai da installare
<nOliMit> ho scaricato il file dal sito in formato deb lo estraggo ma poi nn so che fare
<K99Brain> nOliMit, lmms è nei repo
<K99Brain> !info lmms
<ubot-it> lmms (source: lmms): Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.10-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 3806 kB, installed size 8492 kB
<K99Brain> nOliMit, non c'è bisogno che scarichi nulla
<nOliMit> e quindi cosa devo fare?
<claudio_> aprire synaptic e installarlo
<K99Brain> esatto
<claudio_> se hai i repo universe
<K99Brain> oppure da terminale sudo apt-get install lmms
<nOliMit> ubuntu software center dite?
<K99Brain> si
<K99Brain> è li
<nOliMit> ecco l'ho fatto ma poi nn so dove trovare il programma....
<nOliMit> su cerca nn ce
<nOliMit> l'icona in alto a sinistra di unity x intenderci
<K99Brain> ah, sul "come si usa" non ti so dire, non lo conosco
<claudio_> ma non è più semplice con synaptic ?
<nOliMit> ho installato molti programmi e ci sono tutti sulla lista programmi, ma questo no :\
<jester1-> nOliMit: digita gestore pacchetti nella ricerca
<claudio_> ..che sfiga
<nOliMit> ok e ora?
<jester1-> nOliMit: o apri un terminla e: sudo apt-get install lmms
<K99Brain> nOliMit, dpkg -l lmms
<K99Brain> !paste | nOliMit
<ubot-it> nOliMit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> scusa
<K99Brain> nOliMit, dpkg -L lmms
<K99Brain> L maiuscola
<K99Brain> ti elenca i file installati da quel pacchetto
<K99Brain> metti tutto su pastebin
<nOliMit> si ce una lista lunga
<nOliMit> scusa l'ignoranza, pastebin? :\
<K99Brain> !paste | nOliMit, qui
<ubot-it> nOliMit, qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nOliMit> fatto
<K99Brain> metti qui il link
<nOliMit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621818/
<K99Brain> nOliMit, eccolo li, il comando da terminale per avviarlo è lmms
<K99Brain> provalo
<nOliMit> oddio e vero! grazie mille!
<nOliMit> cmq solo a scopo informativo, voi usate banshee o altro come lettore?
<attempt> vlc
<K99Brain> vlc e rythmbox
<nOliMit> perche banshee mi sembra pesantuccio
<K99Brain> beh, ce ne sono tanti
<K99Brain> !player
<ubot-it> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, Muine, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) e Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Vedi anche !codec
<nOliMit> sisi per quello chiedo... a provarli tutti finisco tra 2 anni
<attempt> vlc e' il primo da provare. legge tutto. ma ti devi abituare alla gui.
<nOliMit> xo gia totem basta e avanza x video ecc... no?
<attempt> ha tutte le opzioni utili e le piu' complesse. non fa' la pizza e neanche il caffe'.
<ssaa> salve a tutti, qualcuno disponibile a darmi una mano? dovrei risolvere un problema su ubuntu server 10.10
<ssaa> nessuno?
<glpiana> ola
<nOliMit> qualcuno sa xche ogni volta che accendo il pc e quindi entro con ubuntu vedo il desktop rovinato, con rettangoli di pixel? poi basta un click a caso per farlo tornare apposto, ma è fastidioso
<fasix> buonpomeriggio
<fasix> ho ubuntu server installato su una macchina senza scheda LAN, quindi ci ho attaccato una chiavetta wireless usb, e sembra funzionare. ieri sera ho tolto la chiave alla wireless, e con un poco di comandi mi sono riuscito a connettere. ora vorrei sapere come poter connettermi in automatico all'avvio di ubuntu server alla mia wireless protetta
<glpiana> !wpa | fasix
<ubot-it> fasix: wpa is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<fasix> grazie glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<donfabino> ciao a tuttu
<donfabino> *tutti
<donfabino> come faccio ad installare il flash player? (il metodo più standard)
<ugone> !flash
<ubot-it> flash is Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash - Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash su sistemi ad architettura 64 bit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash/Architettura64Bit
<donfabino> thank you very much ;)
<donfabino> una domanda
<donfabino> voi che programma usate per ascoltare musica su ubuntu?
<donfabino> dai consigliatemene uno che non sia xmms o amarok
<jester-> !palyer | donfabino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'palyer'
<jester-> !player | donfabino
<ubot-it> donfabino: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, Muine, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) e Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - Vedi anche !codec
<Leo> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<Leo> non so se mi potete aiutare ho un problema non si avvia ubunut
<Leo> ho installato grub2 mi porta windows ma non mi porta ubunut
<Leo> come faccio ad aggiungere alla lista dei sistemi operativi ubuntu??
<Leo> non trova i kernel che dite?
<jester-> Leo: cioè?
<Leo> ho installato grub2 quando avvio ilpc nella lista dei sistemi operativi porta solo windows
<jester-> Leo: scusa ma che distro  hai che grub lo mette n automatico installando
<Leo> ho avuto problemi con ubuntu è facendo una procedura vista su di un sito credo di averlo riparato
<Leo> il problema è stato che si è bloccato durante l'aggiornamento alla versione 11.
<jester-> Leo: la procedura giusta sarebbe questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jester-> Leo: vai in charoot e finisci l'avanzamento con sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Leo> ho fatto l'identica cosa che mi hai mandato il link
<jester-> Leo: prima di installare e aggiornare grub finisci l'avanzamento
<Leo> dici di rifare tutta la procedura scritta sul link
<jester-> Leo: dopo apt-get update dai dpkg --configure -a poi apt-get -f install poi apt-get dist-upgrade, finito installi e aggiorni grub
<jester-> Leo: per forza
<jester-> Leo: tutta la pappardella da chroot nè
<Leo> scusa l'ignoranza chroot??
<jester-> Leo: dopo l'ultimo comando: chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<jester-> Leo: a quel punto usi ubuntu da terminale
<Leo> forse non ho capito ninete della procedura
<Leo> dimmi se ho capito bene devo prima di tutto rifare tutta la procedura sul link poi chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<jester-> Leo: basta seguire passo passo la giuda, ultima parte per la /boot esclusa e prima di installare/ripristinare grub esegui i comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<Leo> ok provo subito
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema con kubuntu. non riesco a far funzionare correttamente la stampante-scanner. non mi trova la funzione scanner (ubuntu tipico, invece, l'aveva trovata di volata e funzionava anche alla grande).
<jester-> Leo: fino al punto 4
<jester-> Leo: essegui i comandi per copletare avanzamento e poi fai il punto 5
<natty1> ciao. esperti di amarok mi aiutate? il player funziona benissimo, solo che passando con il mouse sopra pulsanti, appare la striscia nera, ma non è possibile leggere. avete delle indicazioni?
<Leo> al punto 2 per sda1 si intende dove è installato ubuntu?
<simone_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer [sudo] password for simone:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti sono stati installati automaticamente e non sono più richiesti:   wamerican wbritish Usare "apt-get autoremove" per rimuoverli. Pacchetti suggeriti:   xulrunner-1.9 firefox-3.0 I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno instal
<simone_> SCUSATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> Leo: su sda1 avrai winzoz
<jester-> Leo: quindi metti la partizione dove sta ubuntu
<Leo> ok perfetto
<fasix> ciao
<simone_> jester-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/621934/
<Leo> arrivato al punto 4
<fasix> perchè quando uso il device /dev/video0 mi da permesso negato?
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621935/
<fasix> ??
<jester-> simone_: hai qualcosa che usa apt o dpkg aperto
<jester-> fasix: aggiungi utente al gruppo video e se non basta usa sudo prima del comando
<fasix> grazie jester-
<fasix> come si aggiunge il mio utente al gruppo video?
<jester-> fasix: dopo aver aggiunto esi e rientra da gnome
<jester-> fasix: sudo adduser pirillo video
<fasix> jester-: non sono su gnome ;) ubuntu server ;)
<Leo> niente failed
<jester-> fasix: se istess
<SIMONE_> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Leo: failed cosa
<SIMONE_> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/621934/
<SIMONE_> ho finito  :)
<jester-> Leo: sei da cdlive?
<Leo> si
<jester-> SIMONE_: riavvia la baracca
<fasix> jester-: "se istess"    cosa?
<jester-> Leo: sudo fdisk -l e metti su pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Leo
<ubot-it> Leo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> fasix: il comando per aggiungere utonto
<fasix> ah si si... grazie ;)
<Leo> fatto
<jester-> Leo: incolla qui il link alla pagina
<fasix> grazie jester-
<fasix> jester-: ma dopo devo riavviare, o altro?
<jester-> Leo: l'indiriss del pastebin
<jester-> fasix: usi ambiente grafico?
<Leo> sono con un altro pc non posso
<fasix> no
<fasix> solo ubuntu server
<simone__> jester non vanno i video
<simone__> ;(
<jester-> Leo: ???? come fai a ripristinare da una ltro pc. pii pè u culo?
<fasix> jester-: allora non va la cosa di aggiungere il mio utente al gruppo video
<jester-> fasix: riavvia e se non va usa sudo
<Leo> no aspetta con un pc chatto con l'altro opero
<jester-> Leo: da live hai firefox
<fasix> come posso controllare a quali gruppi fa parte un utente?
<jester-> e vai pure in internet se si ha l'umiltà di usare un cavo di rete
<leo1> jister- eccomi
<jester-> fasix: groups
<simone__> niente
<simone__> jester
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621941/
<fasix> grazie jester-
<fasix> ora riavvio e riprovo
<leo1> come faccio a farti avere tutte queste scritte
<jester-> !paste | leo1
<ubot-it> leo1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Leo> jester- sono con il nome leo1
<jester-> visto
<leo1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/621944/
<jester-> leo1: ol comando è: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> quello che hai dato non è giusto
<leo1> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/621946/
<jester-> leo1: adesso copi e incolli nel terminale le stringhe che ti passo, dato enter fai un fischio
<jester-> leo1: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<leo1> ok
<leo1> dato invio
<jester-> leo1: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<fasix> jester-: funziona dopo il riavvio ;) grazie
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: non chiudere mai il terminale
<jester-> leo1: apt-get update
<leo1> no
<leo1> è partita una lunga procedura
<fasix> però adesso ho un altro problema: quando do questo comando "mplayer tv:// -frames 10 -tv fps=5:driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -vo jpeg" va tutto bene ... mi fa vedere la webcam sul monitor, ma non mi salva le immagini perchè dice che manda il comando "-vo"
<leo1> finita
<jester-> leo1:  dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> fasix: servirebbe peace-
<fasix> whaut?
<fasix> what's?
<leo1> partita un'altra procedura lunga
<jester-> fasix: Peace- è utoonto epserto in materia
<fasix> ah ok ... "vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!"
<fasix> come posso installare X11 su un ubuntu server?
<jester-> se non hai la graifca mi pare normale
<fasix> e solo X11 si può installare?
<jester-> leo1: sta configurando?
<fasix> senza gnome e cose varie
<leo1> si si
<jester-> fasix: penso serva un ambiente grafico minino ma non ricordo quale
<leo1> configura un sacco di cose
<leo1> ok finito
<fasix> ok...g razie jester-
<fasix> sei stato gentilissimo ;)
<leo1> finito
<jester-> leo1: apt-get -f install
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> fasix: remix_tj  lo sa che fa il serverista
<jester-> leo1: apt-get dist-upgrade
<remix_tj> fasix: che devi fare?
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: ah gia finito?
<leo1> si
<jester-> leo1: grub-install /dev/sda
<leo1> dice a tutti 0 aggiornati 0 installatiecc
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: update-grub
<leo1> fatto
<jester-> leo1: riavvia
<leo1> dovrebbe essere apposto?
<jester-> leo1: deve partire la boot il primo hd dove hai winzoz
<jester-> se non hai toccato il bios è a posto
<leo1> ok ti ringrazio provo sei stato gentilissimo non so come ringraziarti
<jester-> leo1: speta, riavvia
<leo1> ok
<napster_32> Buonasera, nessuno ha visto MatteoR?
<jester-> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> jester-: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 22 hours, 39 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ok
<napster_32> si, ierisera quand'ero con lui ^^
<napster_32> cmq grazie
<napster_32> @seen glpiana
<ubottu-it> napster_32: glpiana was last seen in #ubuntu-it 2 hours, 12 minutes, and 41 seconds ago: <glpiana> :)
<Ab3L> @seen Peace-
<ubottu-it> Ab3L: Peace- was last seen in #ubuntu-it 4 days, 0 hours, 53 minutes, and 21 seconds ago: <Peace-> micia
<Ab3L> 4 giorni!
<jester-> Ab3L: fallo in caht
<jester-> chat*
<jester-> qui si vede poco
<jester-> Ab3L: avra mica sbattuto dall'aereo
<napster_32> filo1234
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema con kubuntu. non riesco a far funzionare correttamente la stampante-scanner. non mi trova la funzione scanner (ubuntu tipico, invece, l'aveva trovata di volata e funzionava anche alla grande). qualcuno sa di volata come attivare le funzioni di scanner di una hp photosmart c6180 all-in-one collegata in rete (wifi)?
<napster_32> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ab3L> napster_32: lo so. ma preso dalla disperazione nel cercar di far funzionare questo kde...
<napster_32> anke tu su kubuntu ^^
<kuix> sapete cosa mi accade di strano? mi scompare il bosdo delle finestre quindi anche i tasti minimizza chiudi espandi
<kuix> :/
<kuix> come mai?
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<davyde_> sera qualcuno sa come si condividono le cartelle in lxde? ho fatto un installazione minimale e ho scelto lxde come DE
<davyde_> su preferenze c'e' samba e si apre una finestra dove si possono aggiungere le cartelle da condividere
<robytrevi> Come posso forzare l'uscita VGA della scheda video a 15 kHz modificando xorg (ho creato un cavo VGA scart, ma l'uscita richiesta per visualizzare correttamente l'immagine dovrebbe essere 15 kHz)? da wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FVideo%2FConfigurareXorg ho capito che dovrei aggiungere     Option	"freq" "15 kHz"    alla sezione device, ma non ottengo il risultato sperato; qui il 
<fasix> remix_tj: posso disturbarti con un problema di X11 su ubuntu server?
<remix_tj> scrivi
<fasix> grazie
<fasix> allora ... io sto facendo un webcam server (+ server vari) con ubuntu server ediction, allora sono riuscito a caricare le immagini instantanee della webcam con  "fswebcam"
<Guest5558> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> Guest5558: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 day, 0 hours, 14 minutes, and 43 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ok
<fasix> ora vorrei utilizzare mplayer come fa questo link : http://www.moreno.marzolla.name/software/camera_control/#software_control
<napster_32> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> napster_32: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 day, 0 hours, 15 minutes, and 14 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ok
<fasix> ma quando do questo comando: "mplayer tv:// -frames 10 -tv fps=5:driver=v4l2:width=640:height=480:device=/dev/video0 -vo jpeg" mi da errore
<remix_tj> che errore?
<napster_32> @seen glpiana
<ubottu-it> napster_32: glpiana was last seen in #ubuntu-it 3 hours, 46 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <glpiana> :)
<fasix> in particolare che manca X11 e che -vo è un comando non trovato
<fasix> vo: couldn't open the X11 display ()!
<remix_tj> fasix: dovresti incollare se possibile il messaggio completo
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> fasix: e tu cosa vorresti fare? video output su disco?
<fasix> ecco il log
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622025/
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> hai provato a mettere
<remix_tj> -vo jpeg subito dopo il comando mplayer?
<fasix> mitico :D
<fasix> i file li ha creati
<fasix> ora debbo vedere se sono le immagini della webcam
<fasix> remix_tj: esiste un viewer di jpeg per terminale?
<remix_tj> uhm
<fasix> in modo da vedere una jpeg senza gnome&Co?
<remix_tj> diciamo di no
<remix_tj> ma puoi provare con
<remix_tj> mplayer -vo caca file.jpeg
<remix_tj> dovresti vederla a terminale in ascii art :-)
<fasix> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<fasix> nulla nn va
<remix_tj> nah, non importa
<remix_tj> lirc ignoralo
<fasix> ma nn vedo nulla
<fasix> Seek failed
<remix_tj> fasix: prova con fbi
<remix_tj> fbi immagine.jpeg
<fasix> sto installando.... nel frattempo .... questo "server" sta su un vecchissimo notebook, come posso spegnere totalmente  lo schermo, si puo?
<remix_tj> xset +dpms off
<remix_tj> se non sbaglio
<fasix> fasix@cariola:~$ xset +dpms off
<fasix> xset:  unable to open display ""
<fasix> remix_tj:
<fasix> hai letto?
<remix_tj> uhm, allora non so
<remix_tj> dovresti cercare su google
<fasix> ok ... grazie ;)
<fasix> sto cercando .... ma nn c'e' molto
<remix_tj> poi dipende dal modello del portatile
<remix_tj> qualche volta su /proc c'e' qualche valore impostabile che comanda la lampada del video e la spegne.
<remix_tj> pero' non ti assicuro nulla
<napster_32> Domanda per chiunque, ieri MatteoR mi ha indicato una Vs. guida su Samba
<napster_32> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<napster_32> Ma questa mi ha detto ke è vecchia, me ne aveva indicata un'altra, nuova
<fasix> remix_tj: giusto .... vero!!
<napster_32> sapete darmi il link?
<fasix> grazie
<remix_tj> napster_32: dipende da cosa devi fare
<fasix> remix_tj: un altra cosa... scusa se ti rompo sempre .... ma potrei installare x11 su ubuntu server?
<napster_32> remix_tj: era una guida con comandi di smbd e nmbd o cose del genere
<remix_tj> napster_32: ti  conviene aspettarlo
<remix_tj> fasix: certo, ma a che pro?
<fasix> se per caso per spegnere il monitor con xset ci vuole x11
<napster_32> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<remix_tj> no no se devi usarla per quel motivo lascia stare
<fasix> remix_tj: dici a me?
<remix_tj> fasix: spegni il monitor con i pulsanti di luminosità del notebook
<remix_tj> fasix: si
<fasix> remix_tj: i pulsanti non funziona ... :(
<fasix> è un notebook vecchissimo :(
<remix_tj> fasix: http://linux.die.net/man/1/vbetool
<remix_tj> prova con questo
<remix_tj> ma non ho proprio idea
<napster_32> remix_tj: trovato
<napster_32> remix_tj: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/10.10/ubuntu/serverguide/it/samba-fileserver.html
<napster_32> remix_tj: chi cerca trova ^^
<fasix> vbetool dpms off   ??? cosi? remix_tj ??
<remix_tj> fasix: credo di si
<remix_tj> non l'ho mai usato quello strumento
<fasix> lo do da ssh remoto e funziona :D
<fasix> ma solo con sudo
<fasix> :D
<napster_32> remix_tj: usi kubuntu?
<DadeP5> buonasera
<DadeP5> ho un problema nello scaricare il flashplugin da synaptic
<DadeP5> 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<DadeP5> W: Errore nello scaricare http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin..........
<DadeP5> qualcuno può controllare?
<mark2000> flashplugin basta scaricare il tar.gz per linux e metterlo nella cartella .mozilla/plugins
<mark2000> cioè scompattarlo e metter libflashplayer.so in .mozilla/pugins
<mark2000> plugins
<Laycastle> che versione di ubuntu hai?
<mark2000> ohi ma non c'è nessuno?
<sillanzio> Salve, qualcuno sa indicarmi su Samsung NC10 come posso fare a far connettere il wifi al mio router? Mi dice che la password è sbagliata anche se è giusta .
<mark2000> è una wpa?
<sillanzio> si, personal
<sillanzio> Router 3Com
<alessandro_> Posso chiedere se qualcuno sa come configurare un dns verso ad un'altro spazio host?
<domx> ragazzi, sapete se sti sta risolvendo col forum?
<alessandro_> Lo so che non sono nel chan giusto
<alessandro_> ma chiedevo una cortsia per un aiutino
<mark2000> per sillanzio:posta iwconfig
<Skaloppa> ciao a tutti, in fase di installazione, dove imposto il MBR se ho diverse partizioni nell'hard disk?
<jester-> Skaloppa: mbr non ha niente a che vedere con le partizioni
<jester-> Skaloppa: è il primo settore del disco con le informazioni di boot, quindi installa su sda
<jester-> che poi deve partire al boot
<Skaloppa> ho tre hard disk: sda, sdb e sdc. Voglio installare su sdc dove ho predisposto tre partizioni per /, swap e home. In fase di installazione, partizionamento manuale, ho accesso a una voce: "MBR" dove posso specificare un opzione. Tra le opzioni che ho a disposizione, vedo:
<Skaloppa> sda, sdb, sdb1,sdb2,sdb3, sdc, sdc1,sdc2,sdc3
<Skaloppa> quale devo selezionare?
<jester-> Skaloppa: la partizione su cui installi /
<jester-> Skaloppa: poi vai in modifica, usare ext4, formattare, montare come /
<Skaloppa> grande! Ecco perché non mi partiva!!! :) Domanda per vedere se ho letto e fatte le cose giuste: partizione home è la partizione dove andranno tutti i miei documenti-video-musica-immagini-scaricati, giusto?
<jester-> Skaloppa: se fai la home separata monterai la relativa partizione come /home e non formattare se hai dati dentro
<jester-> Skaloppa: se non fai la home separata monti solo /
<jester-> Skaloppa: partizone per l'os / bastano 15 giga per la home dipende da cosa ci fai ma almeno un 50
<Skaloppa> jester: il vantaggio di avere la home separata è che se un domani vorrò fare un upgrade (per esempio a 11.10) devo solo installare solo la partizione /, giusto?
<jester-> Skaloppa: di solito si avanza dallo stesso sistema da internet e non serve formattare, anche installano puoi non far formattare, nel caso, sostituisce il sistema preservando i dati
<jester-> Skaloppa: per alcuni è una fisima, per altri una sicurezza in piu, pera ltri ancora, come nel mio caso, una comodità usando ubuntu e kubuntu con la stessa home
<jester-> Skaloppa: in pratica se non hai esigenze particolari e hai partizioni libero abbstanza gradi metti tutto in /
<Skaloppa> jester: ok, ho le idee un po' confuse. Ho un hard disk da 1 Tera lindo, come posso suddividere le partizioni / e home? Non ho windows e il mio interesse è quello di preservare i dati e ogni tanto provare altre distro
<jester-> Skaloppa: sto largo, fai una primaria da 200 giga per la home e altra primaria da 2o giga per /
<jester-> Skaloppa: in seguito puoi fare o altre 2 primarie e una primari e unsa estesa dove ricavare altre partizioni
<Skaloppa> jester: perfetto. I file usati dai programmi, dove finiscono? In / o in home?
<jester-> Skaloppa: i file si sistema in / le configurazioni dei programmi e i tuoi dati nella home
<Skaloppa> jester: se scarico un programma che occupa 100 mega, dove li occupa? su / o su home? Io ho capito: file per la configurazione nella home e file per l'utilizzo nella / quindi un 95% in / e un 5% nella home. giusto?
<Skaloppa> jester: quando creo le partizioni con disk utility, ho una spunta su "take ownership of filesystem". Cosa devo fare? Lo devo selezionare o no? Ho cercato sul forum ma nessuno ne parla..
<oboe> Salve ho un problema, ubuntu 11.04 mi aveva letto l'iphone, dopo averlo smontato ora non lo monta più cosa posso fare? grazie per l'aiuto
<oboe> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?
<jester-> Skaloppa: ti consiglio di crearle dalla live prima di installare con gparted
<jester-> oboe: hai l'icona sul desktop?
<oboe> no non mi compare più l'icona
<jester-> oboe: allora è smontato, ma per sicurezza spegni il pc prima di staccarlo
<oboe> mi da questo errore DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<oboe> e mi dice impossibile montare iphone di ecc
<oboe> jester era una domanda? non ho capito scusami
<oboe> esiste qualche soluzione?
<jester-> oboe: linux non va tanto daccordo coi cellofoni visto che i costruttori non forniscono nessun driver e aifono in particolare, quindi se non hai winzoz virtualizzane uno in virtualbox
<jester-> oboe: comunque, di solito, collegandolo lo monta e copi i files, non è consigliabile scriverlo
<oboe> capisco va beh volevo convertire anche il fisso ad ubuntu ma mi sa che un pc con winzoz conviene averlo
<oboe> solo per l'iphone :(
<jester-> oboe: winzoz conviene sempre averlo
<oboe> grazie dell'aiuto jester
<jester-> de nada
<oboe> buona notte
<jester-> notte
<Skaloppa> jester: le partizioni le sto facendo dalla live, sono sulla live in questo momento. Seguo il tuo consiglio, 20 e 200 giga. Per quanto riguarda la casella "take ownership of filesystem", devo spuntarla mentre creo le partzioni?
<jester-> no
<Skaloppa> grazie
<jester-> Skaloppa: quindi poi in installazione al partizionamento scegli altro e poi manuale
<Skaloppa> jester: certo, lo faccio ora ora dalla modalità live, se ho problemi scrivo. Ho creato così le parizioni: swap partizione sda1 da 800 mega (ho 4 giga di ram), / su sdc1 da 25 giga ext4, home su sdc2 da 250 giga ext4
<Skaloppa> formatto anche la home nonostante la abbia appena creata?
<jester-> Skaloppa: formattala che male non fa
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-09
<digital1> salve
<digital1> chat
<DadeP5> !runlevel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'runlevel'
<DadeP5> ! runlevel
<DadeP5> ! runlevel
<DadeP5> !runlevel
<FloodBotIt1> DadeP5: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<DadeP5> ma che cazzo :)
<kuix> notte gentaglia ;) bye :)
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<Faso_II> ho fatto l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 11.04 e mi è sparita l'interfaccia di rete wlan0
<Faso_II> i driver aggiuntivi sono installati
<Faso_II> è una scheda broadcom
<Faso_II> come faccio ad abilitare la wireless?
<glpiana> Faso_II, vediamo subito
<glpiana> Faso_II, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> Faso_II, copia su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Faso_II
<ubot-it> Faso_II: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Faso_II> lo scrivo qui perchè sto lavorando su un altro computer
<glpiana> cosa scrivi qui?
<Faso_II> network controller: Broadcom corporation BCM4311 802.11b7g
<Faso_II> b/g
<glpiana> oki. ora scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<glpiana> dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<Faso_II> niente
<glpiana> Faso_II, lsmod | grep wl
<glpiana> elenca qualcosa?
<Faso_II> wl 2642531 0 \n lib8211 14570 1 wl
<glpiana> Faso_II, oki, facciamo una prova: scrivi:  sudo rmmod wl
<glpiana> Faso_II, non deve rispondere nulla
<Faso_II> ok
<glpiana> Faso_II, ora: sudo modprobe b43
<Faso_II> ls mod non da più wl adess
<Faso_II> ok
<Faso_II> sembra che abbia caricato il modulo
<glpiana> Faso_II, ora scrivi:  rfkill list
<glpiana> Faso_II, dimmi se ci sono degli yes
<Faso_II> ce n'è uno
<Faso_II> Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> Faso_II, sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> Faso_II, poi di nuovo rfkill list
<Faso_II> uguale a prima
<glpiana> Faso_II, collega il pc in questione alla rtee e vieni in chat con quello
<glpiana> via cavo ovviamente visto che il wifi non va :)
<Faso_II> ok aspetta un minuto
<vale> glpiana, sono Faso_II
<glpiana> vale, nel terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail    e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | vale
<ubot-it> vale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vale> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/622363/
<glpiana> vale, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Odo> Giorno
<vale> interface doesn't support scan
<vale> network is down
<glpiana> vale, iwconfig
<vale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622364/
<glpiana> vale, hai un interruttore?
<vale> mmh
<vale> si ma non funziona
<glpiana> vale, se hai l'interruttore premilo e poi dai dmesg | tail
<vale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622366/
<glpiana> vale, oki, dai che ci siamo. vai sul gestore dei driver aggiuntivi
<glpiana> vale, dimmi cosa ti mostra o prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | vale
<ubot-it> vale: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vale> c'è il driver broadcom sta senza fili  attivato ma non attualmente in uso
<vale> nient'altro
<glpiana> vale, allora quello disattivalo
<glpiana> vale, quando hai fatto dimmelo
<vale> fatto
<glpiana> vale, wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<vale> cos'è?
<vale> fatto
<glpiana> vale, ti faccio scaricare il firmware poi lo installiamo
<glpiana> vale, tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<vale> ok
<glpiana> vale, cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<glpiana> vale, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<vale> ok
<vale> fatto
<glpiana> vale, sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<vale> ok
<glpiana> vale, ora: sudo rmmod b43
<glpiana> e poi: sudo modprobe b43
<vale> questo installa il firmware
<vale> '
<vale> ?
<glpiana> vale, lo tira fuori dal pacchetto e lo copia in /lib/firmware/b43
<vale> ok
<glpiana> vale, ora dmesg | tai
<glpiana> scusa dmesg | tail
<vale> dmesg | tail
<vale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622373/
<glpiana> vale, sudo iwlist scan
<vale> come prima
<glpiana> vale, usa l'interruttore e dai di nuovo dmesg | tail
<vale> interface doesn't support scan: network is down
<vale> non c'è nuovo output se schiaccio il pulsante
<glpiana> vale, premi ancora e ridai dmesg | tail. se ancora non da output dai sudo rfkill unblock all   e poi di nuovo rfkill list
<vale> sempre uguale a prima
<glpiana> vale, riavvia il pc e torna qui
<vale> cavolo adesso funziona
<glpiana> ah ecco :)
<vale> ho aperto wicd e mi ha listatodelle reti
<glpiana> però riavvia comuqnue che vediamo se carica il driver da solo
<vale> poi ho rifatto rfkill list ed era tutto ok
<vale> vabbè riavivo
<glpiana> ok
<Faso_II> ho un paio di dubbi
<glpiana> Faso_II, di che?
<Faso_II> rfkill e iwlist cosa fanno?
<glpiana> rfkill mostra i blocchi hardware e software di wifi e bluetooth
<glpiana> iwlist scan fa la scansione delle reti viste dalla wifi
<Faso_II> ah ok
<glpiana> Faso_II, l'unica questione ora è se ti carica o meno il modulo b43 all'avvio. se non lo fa, basta aggiungerlo nel file /etc/modules
<Faso_II> no, è perfetto
<glpiana> oki
<Faso_II> adesso si illumina anche l'interruttore!
<Faso_II> grazie mille glpiana :)
<glpiana> :)
<Faso_II> ma ti era già capitato?
<glpiana> ho uuna broadcom pure io :D
<Faso_II> ah ecco.. hanno fatto dei casini con la nuova versione di ubuntu quindi
<glpiana> credo che sia legato all'introduzione dei driver wl che dovrebbero andare senza firmware
<glpiana> il problema è che di broadcom ce ne sono diversi modelli
<Faso_II> vabbuò adesso mi salvo il log della chat, metti che ricapita...
<Faso_II> ciao! ancora grazie!
<glpiana> ciao ciao
<luigi> ho un portatile che mi dice : error: unknown filesystem. grub resurce. posso digli di "guardare" il disco dove c' è  il mio ubuntu che funge?
<luigi> gli ho cancellato  la partizione di ubuntu studio dove immagino ci fosse l'opzione ...scegli  quale sistema op vuoi
<K99Brain> luigi, devi ripristinare grub allora
<K99Brain> usa un live cd e segui la procedura
<K99Brain> !grub | luigi
<ubot-it> luigi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<luigi> K99Brain: ubot-it  grazie ,,,sono lentissimo
<digital1> salve
<donfabino> come si fa ad avere nautilus in forma più smart?
<glpiana> donfabino, che intendi per "più smart"?
<donfabino> senza tutte le icone
<donfabino> solo con frecce e percorso
<donfabino> l'ho visto in alcuni screen sul forum
<donfabino> in "desktop del mese" :P
<glpiana> donfabino, puoi mostrarci una immagine per capire che intendi?
<donfabino> si ora la cerco
<donfabino> questo e' un esempio: http://upload.centerzone.it/viewer.php?file=18678993265785276275.png
<donfabino> http://uploadimage.altervista.org/images/extra.png
<filo1234> sicuro sia nautilus quello?
<donfabino> http://upload.centerzone.it/viewer.php?file=29765056161125809247.png
<donfabino> dovrebbe esserlo
<donfabino> ma potrei sbagliarmi
<donfabino> e' con gnome 2.x
<drakfire> devi installare nautilus-elementary
<filo1234> ah poesse
<drakfire> lo so il terzo screen è mio
<drakfire> :)
<glpiana> nautilus-elementary non è nei repository ufficiali
<glpiana> qui non c'è supporto
<Mauy> ciao ho masterizzato il mio primo cd dati ma una volta finito il processo ed espulso il cd l'ho rimesso nel lettore e non riesco a capire come vedere il contenuto del mio cd mi aiutate???
<filo1234> Mauy: dal menù risorse non vedi il cdrom?
<glpiana> Mauy, dovrebbe aprirsi automaticamente. estrai il cd e reinseriscilo
<filo1234> o da computer..
<Mauy> no da risorse non vedo il cd
<filo1234> ...da risorse > computer?
<Mauy> e nemmeno lo apre automaticamente
<glpiana> estrai il cd e reinseriscilo
<Mauy> glpiana gia fatto
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, allora nulla
<Mauy> non non c'e in risorse computer
<filo1234> non hai unità cd/DVD?
<glpiana> se il disco è inserito digita: dmesg | tail   e vediamo se dice qualcosa
<Mauy> no filo
<filo1234> be allora gia è strano
<glpiana> filo1234, se non lo vede non mostra l'unità
<filo1234> lo mostra anche se non c'è nulla dentro
<filo1234> mostra il device
<Mauy> allora mi è venuto in mente di inserire il cd nel pc con win e non me lo vede nemmeno quello quindi il cd non è masterizzato correttamente
<Mauy> c'è qualche opzione per masterizzare io ho seguito la procedura del brazero
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mauy> se tolgo il cd fatto mi mostra l'unità
<glpiana> Mauy, hai fatto quel che ti ho chiesto?
<Mauy> si dimmi cosa ti devo dire
<glpiana> copia su pastebin quanto p uscito
<glpiana> *é
<glpiana> !paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622430/
<mattia1982> buongiorno
<glpiana> mattia1982, il disco è dentro?
<Mauy> si
<mattia1982> quale disco?
<glpiana> Mauy, scrivi: eject
<glpiana> mattia1982, scusa, era per Mauy
<Mauy> ha espulso
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, ora reinseriscilo
<Mauy> fatto
<mattia1982> devo reinstallare ubuntu come faccio  creare un disco d'avvio da pen drive? scusatemi l'ignoranza
<glpiana> Mauy, aspetta un po'. dimmi se lo senti girare
<Mauy> no non gira
<filo1234> mattia1982: con usb-creator
<filo1234> o creatore dischi di avvio
<mattia1982> anzi vi spiego
<glpiana> Mauy, prova con un altro cd sicuramente funzionante
<mattia1982> ho cancellato synaptic
<glpiana> mattia1982, disinstallato?
<mattia1982> e non so come reistallarlo
<glpiana> mattia1982, apri un terminale
<Mauy> gli altri cd vanno mi sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa a masterizzare dato che questo non va nemmeno su win
<mattia1982> ok ci sono
<glpiana> mattia1982, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<glpiana> Mauy, probabile
<Mauy> si ma ho seguito la procedura del brazero e poi spero di essere capace di masterizzare
<glpiana> Mauy, usa k3b al posto di brasero
<mattia1982> grazie mille
<Mauy> ok
<mattia1982> ho installato usb creator ma non riesco a vedere dove è?
<jester-> mattia1982: in amministrazione creatore dischi usb
<filo1234> sistema >amministrazione
<jester-> creatore dischi di avvio pardon
<mattia1982> c'è scritto creatore dischi d'avvio è la stessa cosa?
<mattia1982> ok
<jester-> mattia1982: è lui
<mattia1982> perciòuna volta scaricato l'ultimo ubuntu posso usarlo per creare il mio disco d'avvio da usb? giusto?
<glpiana> mattia1982, sì... devi avere il pc che boota da usb ovviamente
<jester-> mattia1982: da usare al posto del cd
<mattia1982> si si e ce l'ho
<mattia1982> posso creare dischi d'avvio da hard disk esterno tenendoci anche altra roba sopra?
<pa> domanda
<mattia1982> oppure deve essere una penna formattata e dedicata solo a quello?
<pa> come installo il kio_slave per i fonts su ubuntu?
<glpiana> mattia1982, mi sa che richiede formattazione
<pa> cioe che mi consenta di aprire fonts:/ in konqueror?
<jester-> mattia1982: formattata e dedicata
<glpiana> pa, puoi illustrare meglio il problema visto che pare nessuno sappia risponderti con sti dati?
<donfabino> per installare i codec proprietari?
<jester-> pa: non veedo nessun kio_slave nei repo
<jester-> !codecs
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<pa> glpiana,  il problema e' che su konqueror, se metto fonts:/, mi dice protocol not supported
<glpiana> pa, e invece dovrebbe supportarlo?
<pa> pare di si
<pa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107086
<donfabino> la guida dei codecs sul wiki non funziona
<donfabino> non c'è un pacchetto chiamato non-free-codecs
<Aizram> donfabino, devi mettere gli ubuntu-extras
<Aizram> (chissà se ricordo ancora giusto)
<donfabino> provo
<Aizram> cerca con il search il nome corretto
<Aizram> ubuntu-restrictred-extra
<Aizram> qualcosa di simile
<jester-> pa: è chiaro che devi installare kinfocenter che comprende tali protocolli
<pa> l+ho installato
<jester-> pa non vedo menzionato il protocollo fonts://
<pa> e tra l+altro, lanciandolo, mi dice che mancano molti plugin
<pa> jester-, http://www.leonscape.co.uk/images/snapshots/fonts.png
<glpiana> pa, ma quello è kde 3
<pa> hmm.. quindi nel 4 l'hanno tolto?
<donfabino> come faccio ad ascoltare le radio su internet???
<pa> donfabino, con firefox
<donfabino> intendo i protocolli mms x esempio
<glpiana> donfabino, vlc
<glpiana> o totem
<glpiana> o banshee rhythmbox mplayer... tutto in pratica
<donfabino> ok con vlc ci sono riuscito
<donfabino> ma c'è un modo per farlo direttamente da opera per esempio?
<pa> glpiana, ho chiesto, mi dicono che con altre distribuzioni funziona anche su kde4
<glpiana> pa, boh
<donfabino> banshee mi chiede i codec
<glpiana> donfabino, opera non è nei rpeository ufficiali e qui non ha supporto
<donfabino> come anche totem
<glpiana> *repository
<glpiana> donfabino, codec? installati ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mauy> glpiana: perfetto con k3b sono riuscito e funziona perfettamente sia su ubuntu che su win
<glpiana> Mauy, ok. usa quello d'ora in poi
<Mauy> certo grazie
<pa> allora, ho risolto, pare che serva kdebase-workspace
<pa> grazie comunque
<donfabino> glpiana, grazie mille
<glpiana> donfabino, :)
<donfabino> sarebbe da sistemare il wiki
<donfabino> è un pò arretrato
<Aizram> glpiana, ma io che avevo detto? beh con debian non devo farlo e non ricordavo il nome :((((
<glpiana> donfabino, vero, segnalalo agli addetti alla documentazione
<Aizram> donfabino, ma avevi fatto quello che ti avevo detto?
<Aizram> :( nessuno mi ascolta
<glpiana> Aizram, boh... :)
<Aizram> e non ricordavo il nome preciso glpiana però gli ho detto di usare il search ... mi sa che non è capace :(
<glpiana> a plus tard :) pranzo
<donfabino> Aizram, all'inizio non sapevo quale installare, ce n'erano più di uno
<donfabino> poi glpiana mi ha confermato
<donfabino> grazie cmq
<Aizram> ?
<Aizram> :(
<donfabino> :D
<Aizram> ti ho scritto il nome
<donfabino> Aizram,  non era esatto
<Aizram> <Aizram> ubuntu-restrictred-extra
<Aizram> e vabbè un po' di fantasia però
<Aizram> avevo dimenticato una s
<Aizram> non c'è più !pappa jester- '
<Aizram> ?
<jester-> Aizram: kappino avrà spento la voce
<Aizram> !pappa
<ubot-it> Non forniamo questo tipo di servizio: http://firax.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/motivacion-ubuntu.png
<Aizram> ahh c'è
<Aizram> :D
<ellie> Ragazzi chi di voi vuole aiutarmi a seguire una guida per il recupero dati da wubi
<mattias82> buongiorno
<mattias82> sto provando l'ubuntu live
<mattias82> non ci posso installare nulla giusto?
<filo1234> s el'hai fatta persistente si, puoi
<mattias82> tipo non mi fa il wireless
<mattias82> non mi carica i filmati you tube ecc...
<mattias82> cosa significa persistente?
<mattias82> che devo scaricare la versione live?
<mattias82> io ho scaricato l'ultima versione 11.04
<ellie> ehm io chiedo lo stesso :) se devo capire la partizione dove c'è win, io ho: sda1 ntfs, sda2 fat32, la prima ha l'asterisco, è quella?
<rosico> buondì
<mattias82> ciao rosico
<K99Brain> ellie, probabilmente si
<mattias82> nessuno mi sa indirizzare?
<ellie> come faccio ad esserne sicura? ovviamente wubi ha installato ubuntu in c:
<K99Brain> mattias82, il flash player lo puoi installare, ma ovviamente nel momento che riavvii se non hai fatto la chiavetta persistente la volta dopo è tutto azzerato
<K99Brain> ellie, dalle dimensioni, ad esempio
<ellie> ok grazie
<mattias82> come si fa la chiavetta persistente scusami l''ignoranza
<K99Brain> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<K99Brain> "Per far sì che le modifiche apportate a Ubuntu durante l'esecuzione in modalità Live siano sempre disponibili selezionare l'opzione Salvati su spazio aggiuntivo riservato e indicare lo spazio che si vuole utilizzare. Selezionando la seconda opzione non verrà creato un sistema persistente, questo significa che ad ogni riavvio tutte le modifiche andranno perse." (Cit.)
<ellie> altra cosa...ho appena finito di dare tutti i comandi da terminale...
<ellie> l'ultima riga era: sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<ellie> ora la guida dice che nella cartella vdisk trovo tutti i file e che li posso copiare... ma questa cartella dove la trovo scusate?
<mattias82> e dove trovo l'opzione salvati su spazio aggiuntivo?
<massimo18> mattias82: leggi la guida
<massimo18> !usb | mattias82
<ubot-it> mattias82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<K99Brain> ellie, in /vdisk ...
<K99Brain> ellie, alla radice
<mattias82> si scusami ho visto adesso perfetto grazie mille provo subito
<K99Brain> cartella vdisk
<K99Brain> ellie, risorse > computer > filesystem
<digital1> Mi date un occhio alle impostazioni che cio' l'dsl che è lentissima? grazie http://img705.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img705/9789/tcpy.png
<ellie> ora non l'ho sotto gli occhi.. quindi vado in fylesistem e scrivo /vdisk e la trova?
<ellie> si lo so sono ignorantissima :D
<K99Brain> si, /vdisk è proprio il percorso completo
<ellie> ultima cosa.. è normale che il terminale non mi dia conferma di operazione riuscita?
<K99Brain> se non ci sono errori, non dice nulla
<K99Brain> è normale
<ellie> K99Brain grazie mille... vado a provare
<ellie> :)
<esulu> salve
 * rosico afk
<Mulaccio> salve
<bruno> :P
<Guest80697> :P
<Retcha> salve
<Retcha> avrei una domanda... potreste consigliarmi la versione migliore di ubuntu per un vecchio portatile dell'acer?
<jester->  Retcha sempre l'ultima
<jester-> Retcha: quanta ram
<Retcha> la 11.04? xke qando l'ho lanciata la prima volta mi ha dato un errore per l'unity
<Retcha> 512mb DDR
<Retcha> monta un interl pentium processor 1600MHz
<jester-> Retcha: è sufficente, l'errore te lo ha dato perchè non hai accelerazione grafica 3d e devi installare unity-2d se lo vuoi usare, oppure alla finestra di login (sotto) segliere gnone classic
<jester-> gnome classic no effetti*
<Retcha> mmh... ok... perchè ho sentito un amico che mi diceva di usare una versione precedente perchè dava maggiori prestazioni...
<Retcha> ma visto che non lo sento da un pò
<jester-> Retcha: balle
<Retcha> e volevo rimuovere windows da questo pc
<jester-> Retcha: il sistema è sempre lo stesso ma piu aggiornato come kenrnel ed applicazioni
<Retcha> capisco...
<Retcha> attualmente lo avevo lanciato tramite wubi per vedere un pò come era dentro... ma visto che tanto quel pc mi serve sfruttarlo come host, mi hanno detto che linux è il migliore per questo e volevo appunto passarlo tutto sotto ubuntu, ho provato a lanciare ubuntu tramite chiavetta usb, ma stranamente si è piantato alla schermata nera dell'installazione... Soluzioni per questo?
<jester-> Retcha: ma ha l'avvio da usb il pc?
<Retcha> l'ho impostato così dal boot...
<glpiana> Retcha, scheda video? nvidia?
<jester-> Retcha: usb riuscita male allora
<Retcha> radeon 9000
<glpiana> Retcha, controlla la usb o rifalla come dice jester-
<glpiana> Retcha, o prova al boot l'opzione nomodeset
<glpiana> Retcha, per raggiungere le opzioni, premi un testo quando vedi apparire il disegno in basso e poi con F6 ti si apre il menu delle opzioni
<Retcha> non è f2 le opzioni?
<Retcha> ora cmq sono nel bios setup utility
<glpiana> Retcha, io ti dico che è F6 il menu delle opziin di boot. non è che tu ti confondi con i tasti del bios?
<glpiana> Retcha, ma no, dopo il bios
<Retcha> e nel boot posso sistemare come voglio la lettura iniziale delle periferiche...
<glpiana> lascialo stare il bios prima di settare parametri sbagliati
<jester-> Retcha: glpiana instende le opzioni al primo menu della live
<Retcha> arrivo subito... due secondi...
<Cyanide> ciao a tutti
<Retcha> riecocmi...
<Cyanide> ce un programma che possa gestire la videochat con un account yahoo?
<kuix> mi sapreste dire come e dove prendere hamachi e metterlo su ubu 11.04
<kuix> ??
<kuix> tnx
<glpiana> !hamachi | kuix boh, guarda qui
<ubot-it> kuix boh, guarda qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<kuix> tnx glpiana
<alpha234> salve a turri
<rosico> chi è sto turri?
<nicotano> salve
<marcuy> salve
<donfabino> ciao a tutti, mi potreste dire come installare questo tema?
<donfabino> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+Evolution+themes?content=140449
<donfabino> quando vado ad inserirlo l'effetto è distorto ed appare come un gtk1.0 standard, con i pulsanti quadrati
<nicola88> buon pomeriggio  a tutti, io ho ubuntu 10.10 con installato in oracle virtual machine win xp. ho intallato l'extension pack e la guest in xp (virtual machine), e nonostante ciò non riesco a collegare i dispositivi usb alla macchina virtuale. non compaiono nemmeno nel menu dispositivi/usb
<farsa> buonasera a tutti ho appena installato il nuovo ubuntu 11.04 ma non riesco ad accedere ai video di youtube .o i filmati in ADOBE FLASH PLAYER.. come posso fare? che plugin devo usare o installare?
<jester-> farsa: intel terminale sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<farsa> buonasera a tutti ho appena installato il nuovo ubuntu 11.04 ma non riesco ad accedere ai video di youtube .o i filmati in ADOBE FLASH PLAYER.. come posso fare? che plugin devo usare o installare?
<digital1> Come si modifica la quantità di spazio riservata al cestino? (ubuntu 11.04)
<K99Brain> digital1, beh, è nella tua home, quindi è limitato solo da quello
<K99Brain> dallo spazio libero nella tua home
<farsa> grazie mille!
<K99Brain> farsa, installa flashplugin-nonfree
<K99Brain> -.-
<digital1> non si può dare una dato spazio al cestino?
<K99Brain> non credo
<K99Brain> forse usando le quote
<K99Brain> ma mi pare inutile
<digital1> in windows è nelle proprietà del cestino
<K99Brain> infatti windows è inutile
<digital1> :-D
<davide_91> K99Brain:  è relativo windows è inutile è una tesi che non regge
<K99Brain> davide_91, era una battuta, capita anche a me qualche volta all'anno di doverlo usare per forza :P
<nicotano> davide_91, a che serve una dimensione stabilita a priori, nel cestino ci metti quello che non vuoi + e quando decidi lo svuoti
<nicotano> davide_91, se non vuoi passare dal cestino shift + del
<digital1> se è grande toglie spazio alla home
<K99Brain> digital1, e tu svuotalo, ogni tanto...
<nicotano> digital1, svuotalo
<K99Brain> digital1, ma in casa la spazzatura non la butti mai?
<digital1> mentalità windows
<davide_91> nicotano:  può risultatre comodo nel caso in cui hai la necessità di recuperare dati fino a un determinato "periodo" consideriamo un ufficio che elimina file doc di dimensioni pressoche simili potrebbe essere uno strataggemma per "recuperare" alcuni documenti cestinati di recente
<digital1> scusate ma la mia internet è lenta per i dns che ho   http://img59.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img59/4797/tcpd.png
<nicotano> davide_91, esiste il backup per questo
<davide_91> digital1:  lenta è relativo cosa significa lenta??, cioè la velocità di up e di download non dipende solo dai dns anzi ..
<digital1> come se all'improvviso da 7m scendesse a 512
<davide_91> nicotano:  sono d'accordo, anche su questo ma a meno che non usi un  software esterno windows ha uno strumento da schifo
<nicotano> davide_91, stiamo parlando di ubuntu
<davide_91> digital1:  7Mb, può dipendere da molte cose , dal tipo di contratto, che hai di norma se hai un contratto a 7 Mb difficilmente raggiungi quella soglia, quale gestore ti fornisce il servizio ?? digital1 stiamo andando fuori tema !chat | digital1
<davide_91> nicotano:  si si ma se consideriamo le motivazioni per cui windows lo ha inserito , si sono ben capite:P
<digital1> no no perchè penso che sia un problema di comunicazione tra la penna wireless e wicd
<davide_91> nicotano:  io elimino direttamente i file non passano per il cestino!
<nicotano> davide_91,  anche io, al max ci stanno un paio d'ore
<davide_91> digital1:  si può darsi fra le varie considerazioni potrebbero essere problemi derivanti dal driver forse "troppo" generico per la tua scheda
<digital1> infatti, l'ho pensato, ma dove vado a trovare driver per la d-link dwa 111?
<davide_91> digital1:  sinceramente non lo sò io cerco sempre componenti compatibili quasi al 100%
<mattias82> ho appena installato il nuovo ubunto e non mi funzionano i filmati su you tube ecc... insomma non  mi adobe
<mattias82> come posso fare?
<K99Brain> mattias82, install flashplugin-nonfree
<K99Brain> installa*
<davide_91> mattias82:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<davide_91> mattias82:  ovviamente da terminale, metti la password (noterai che sembra non scrivere nulla ma in realtà scrive) premi invio e procedi
<davide_91> K99Brain:  se è alla prima installazzione mi sa che non ha abilitati i repo , nofree
<davide_91> K99Brain:  o sbaglio?
<K99Brain> uhm
<K99Brain> spe
<K99Brain> dovrebbe essere in multiverse
<K99Brain> quindi dovrebbero essere comunque già abilitati
<napster_32> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> napster_32: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 day, 19 hours, 50 minutes, and 37 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ok
<pannokkia> Ciao a tutti
<davide_91> ciao pannokkia
<claudio_> ciao
<claudio_> scusate.... in ubuntu quando da Nautilus clicco su una partizione ntfs (il simbolo del hard disk) posso fare in modo che si monti in sola lettura ?
<claudio_> cioè in questo caso le regole di Mount dove le trovo ?
<davide_91> claudio_: quanto monti l'hd aggiungi -r
<davide_91> claudio_:  devi montarlo da terminale
<claudio_> ah, e non è possibile modificare la regola di mount automatica ?
<K99Brain> si ma è complicato
<K99Brain> devi proprio?
<claudio_> ah, grazie ad entrambi :)
<claudio_> mmm no è che non volevo montare le partizioni anche in scrittura, farò come avete detto da terminale
<jester-> claudio_: installa ntfs-config e poi usalo per per scrivere un fstab le informazioni
<jester-> scegli il modo
<claudio_> jester: grazie anche a te, stasera provo
<claudio_> scappo , ciao a tutti
<robytrevi> Come posso forzare l'uscita VGA della scheda video a 15 kHz modificando  xorg (ho creato un cavo VGA scart, ma l'uscita richiesta per  visualizzare correttamente l'immagine dovrebbe essere 15 kHz)? da wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FVideo%2FConfigurareXorg ho capito che dovrei aggiungere     Option"freq" "15 kHz"    alla sezione device, ma non ottengo il risultato sperato
<robytrevi> (natty ubuntu classic, ati xpress 1100 vista come 200M, driver open)
<glpiana> ola
<Cyanide> ciao, senza installarlo inutilmente visto che non lo uso, al momento pidgin supporta il video con account yahoo?
<napster_32> @seen glpiana
<ubottu-it> napster_32: glpiana was last seen in #ubuntu-it 52 minutes and 10 seconds ago: <glpiana> ola
<glpiana> eppur son qui
<napster_32> lol
<napster_32> hai kubuntu come MatteoR?
<glpiana> napster_32, no, ubuntu
<napster_32> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<glpiana> napster_32, che c'è?
<napster_32> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> napster_32: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 day, 21 hours, 54 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ok
<glpiana> napster_32, ohi
<glpiana> napster_32, basta per cortesia
<napster_32> su kubuntu ho problemi con l'interfaccia di rete
<glpiana> napster_32, esponi per bene il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<napster_32> in KDE l'interfaccia di rete fa skifo, se voglio impostare ip fisso devo modfificare il file interface, la cosa mi pare alquanto strana!
<glpiana> napster_32, cioè quello che imposti in network manager non viene preso in considerazione?
<napster_32> non esiste niente con interfaccia su KDE per impostare bene la Rete con parametri precisi, senza intervenire manualmente sui file?
<napster_32> no, anke se impostato come profilo automatico
<glpiana> nemmeno dopo aver riavviato il servizio di rete?
<glpiana> scusa, devo staccare
<napster_32> si se lo riavvio, però se riavvio la macchina, lui riprende IP dal DHCP
<glpiana> napster_32, non so comunque aiutarti :)
<jester-> napster_32: kakkade?
<kuix> ragazzi non so da cosa dipenda ma la grafica di ubu11.04 mi da problemi
<kuix> mi sparisce sempre la barra superiore con i bottono per minimizzare e chiudere
<fabio_cc> kuix, hai provato a disattivare gli effetti visivi?
<kuix> fabio_cc, no che gustu ci sarebbe? non la vedo una soluzione :/
<kuix> O.o
<fabio_cc> kuix, si ma bisogna capire se la causa è quella
<jester-> !gnomereset | kuix
<ubot-it> kuix: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<kuix> jester-, quello gia l'ho fatto ma non è una cosa che risolvo sempre in quel modo delle volte dopo 10 min ad esempio se ne va e tutto come prima
<kuix> e la cosa mi delude un po >.<
<jester-> kuix: scommetto hai molti ppa in apt
<napster_32> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> napster_32: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 1 day, 22 hours, 34 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ok
<vencizon> salve
<vencizon> qualcuno conosce un modo per ripristinare i files eliminati da rm?
<vencizon> :(
<vencizon> giuro che se ci riesco mi faccio un alias!
<vencizon> rm=mv cestino
<bobbybong> rm li elimina i files non li cestina
 * ParanoidAndroid is away: love & death
<vencizon> lo so
<K99Brain> vencizon, photorec
<filo1234> !away | ParanoidAndroid
<ubot-it> ParanoidAndroid: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<K99Brain> vencizon, è contenuto nel pacchetto testdisk
<vencizon> ho dato sudo apt.-get install photorec
<vencizon> mi dece non trovato
<K99Brain> vencizon, qualcosa recupera
<vencizon> provo!
<vencizon> ah ecco
<FloodBotIt1> vencizon: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> vencizon: o foremost
<filo1234> foremost è un po' più cazzuto
<vencizon> ho eliminato tutti i files regolari presenti in home, quale è meglio?
<filo1234> ah be
<filo1234> cioè hai svuotato la home?
<vencizon> filo1234: solo dei files regolari, non delle directory
<vencizon> in pratica i files di configurazione dei vari programmi
<filo1234> vabè in ogni caso prova
<vencizon> non sono troppi
<filo1234> vencizon: be i file di configurazione dei programmi non sono un problema
<filo1234> si ricreano da soli, al default ovvio
<vencizon> il bashrc mi secca rifarlo
<vencizon> il resto l'ho ripersonalizzato
<filo1234> vabè prova
<vencizon> sudo apt-get install foremost
<vencizon> ?
<filo1234> si
<vencizon> e il funzionamento come avviene?
<vencizon> ho lanciato foremost, aspetto
<filo1234> man foremost
<ParanoidAndroid> O.o
<ParanoidAndroid> prime armi?
<ParanoidAndroid> gh
<filo1234> cerca in rete qualche guida è meglio
<filo1234> ParanoidAndroid: ?
<vencizon> :D ok
<ParanoidAndroid> scusate comunque :)
<vencizon> ParanoidAndroid: non proprio prime armi, sono andato un po' in panico
<fasix> buona sera
<fasix> come posso cambiare la porta di apache2 su ubuntu server?
<fasix> ho trovato qualche guida ... ma trovo cose discordanti
<fasix> remix_tj: buona sera ;)
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<vencizon> qualcuno può pastebinnarmi un .bashrc? in pratica mi servirebbe la parte relativa ai colori del comando ls. un .bashrc di default sarebbe perfetto!
<shadenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/622834/         vencizon
<vencizon> grazie mille shadenzo, è quello di default o hai apporrtato qualche modifica?
<shadenzo> delle modifiche  per aggiungere   l'autocompletamento
<vencizon> grazie
<shadenzo> prego
<shadenzo> :)
<donfabino> ciao a tutti
<donfabino> posso chiedere come si installano i temi equinox?
<donfabino> ho provato aggiungendo il ppa ma quando provo un tema il risultato è sballato
<shadenzo> donfabino,      http://www.geekitalia.it/2010/06/26/ubuntu-installare-temi-equinox-su-lucid-lynx-10-04/
<donfabino> si ma quando vado a caricare un tema scaricato ha la barra degli indirizzi distorta
<donfabino> http://i52.tinypic.com/6s5cu1.png
<donfabino> dovrebbe terminare a forma di freccia invece no...
<donfabino> dovrebbe apparire come qui: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Equinox+Evolution+themes?content=140449
<kiefer> Ciao a tutti
<kiefer> Scusate ma non sono pratico di canali IRC o quant'altro
<kiefer> Ho combinato un bel guaio con ubuntu 10.10 . non riesco più a riattivare i driver aggiuntivi della mia scheda video ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650. alla fine mi dice:  L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita. Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log  ho provato a guardare nel file  jockey.log ma non so cosa devo guardare o che informazioni prendere in considerazione. cosa devo fare?
<kiefer1000> [22:41] <kiefer> Ciao a tutti [22:42] <kiefer> Scusate ma non sono pratico di canali IRC o quant'altro [22:44] <kiefer> Ho combinato un bel guaio con ubuntu 10.10 . non riesco più a riattivare i driver aggiuntivi della mia scheda video ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650. alla fine mi dice:  L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita. Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log  ho provato a guard
<kiefer1000> ma,  sono da solo??
<kiefer1000> ho provato a sistemare xorg.conf con un vecchio backup che avevo salvato ma non cambia niente
<Anna> ciao ragazzi con ubuntu 11 ci sono impostazioni della barra laterale???
<kiefer1000> Ciao mi si è impallato il pc. non rieco più ad installare  i driver aggiuntivi per la mia scheda video ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 Alla fine mi da questa risposta:   L'installazione di questo driver non è riuscita. Consultare i file di registro per maggiori informazioni: /var/log/jockey.log
<Anna> ma la barra laterale in ubuntu 11 non ha opzioni???
<Kaos_One> buona sera..
<Kaos_One> oggi ho voluto dare un'occhiata per vedere se fosse uscito emesene 2..
<Kaos_One> andando sul sito ho letto che vi era la versione stabile 2.11.5 ma provandola ho riscontrato diversi bug piuttosto fastidiosi..
<Kaos_One> come torno alla 1.6?
<Kaos_One> risolto scusate :)
<kiefer1000> come?
<Kaos_One> ho fatto remove
<Kaos_One> e poi ho tolto i ppa che avevo aggiunto ed ho fatto install
<Kaos_One> per ora lo sconsiglio in quanto pur essento bello esteticamente ha qualche difetto basilare
<Anna> si può modificare le opzioni di ricerca di ubuntu 11 dalla barra laterale?
<gigirock> Anna, in che senso ?
<gigirock> per msn io uso imo dal web :)
<gigirock> !unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<Anna> del tipo spostarla oppure le opzioni di ricerca
<kiefer1000> ho provato a reinstallare un po di  driver per ATI dal gestore pacchetti. ora riavvio. ciao
<Anna> non si possono toccare queste barre laterali su ubuntu
<kiefer1000> Bene ho provato a reinstallare fglrx; risposta :E: fglrx: il sottoprocesso vecchio script di post-installation ha restituito lo stato di errore 10
<filo1234> Anna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity vedi se trovi qualcosa che fa al caso tuo
<Anna> il bello è che di inglese non capisco niente grazie lo stesso filo
<filo1234> Anna: e non c'è la traduzione magari con qualche figura .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<filo1234> però non neho idea, se vieni domani mattina c'è glpiana che mangia pane e unity
<Anna> ok grazie
<kiefer1000> riavvio di nuovo .ciao
<killer> ciao a tutti
<leopesto> killer, chiedi qua
<killer> ok
<killer> ho un problema con la lingua ita su ubuntu 11.4
<killer> in piu con il wirlees che non riesco a settare o installare
<killer> sai mica come devo risolvere il problema?
<kiefer1000> ciao di nuovo . non ne vuol sapere di installare i driver ATI fglrx. mi da errore. ho provato anche a reinstallare fglrx da gestore pacchetti ma niente
<gian_> !metacity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'metacity'
<gian_> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<kiefer1000> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622916/
<kiefer1000> Ho postato quà l'output di: glxinfo | grep rendering         http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622916/
<kiefer1000> Io vado grazie a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-10
<clouwy> ciao
<clouwy> ce nessuno?
<kiefer1000> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che mi sa dire che cosa ho combinato??  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622916/   . Non riesco più ad installare i driver ATI
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<cricido> ragazzi ho ubuntu 11.04 e ho installato gnome3 ma come provo ad avviare gnome mi parte il vecchio
<cricido> 2.x
<cricido> come lo lancio la versione 3
<cricido> ?
<glpiana> cricido, qui non c'è supporto su software esterno ai repository ufficiali e lo sai. passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che se ne parla di là
<cricido> ok
<seawolf> !medibuntu
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<mattias82> buongiorno a tutti
<mattias82> ho creato la mia prima fattura su word office ( ubuntu) ma vorrei salvarla in formato pdf come faccio??
<glpiana> mattias82, file -> esporta nel formato pdf
<glpiana> se stai parlando di libreoffice write
<mattias82> grazie mille
<mattias82> era una stupidaggine ma dato che non la sapevo fare avrei dovuto perderci una vita non l'avevo mai visto esporta
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> kiefer1000, perchè hai il kernel 2.6.38-10? hai i porposed abilitati?
<glpiana> éproposed
<kiefer1000> ciao a tutti, ho combinato un guaio con il mio notebook , ubuntu 10.10 non riesco più ad installare i driver aggiuntivi ATI:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622916/
<glpiana> kiefer1000, leggi sopra. poi rispondimi. e prova anche ad avviare col kernel 2.6.38-8
<glpiana> a tra poco
<kiefer1000> porposed ? forse ho capito cosa intendi. Come faccio a partire con la 2.6.38-8? ho solo la partizione Linux e in avvio mi trovo direttamente in schermata di login?
<jester-> kiefer1000: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> kiefer1000: GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 diventa #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  salva e dai update-grub. al riavvio vedrai il menu
<jester-> kiefer1000: pardon, sudo update-grub
<kiefer1000> jester & glpiana : ora non posso metterci le mani ma mi segno tutto. Per i porpose penso proprio di si che siano attivati vedrò di disattivarli. (infatti deve essere una delle cavolate che ho fatto prima che mi si impallasse)
<kiefer1000> grazzie appena mi libero mi ci butto a capofitto, scusate ma ieri sera ho provato a chiedere aiuto ma non ho trovato nessuno
<kiefer1000> ciao a tutti io vado grazie per le dritte
<natty> ciao a tutti
<natty> domandone: se installo gnome3 posso tornare indietro?
<glpiana> natty, sì puoi, ma qui non c'è supporto su gnome3 al momento
<natty> glpiana: ok grazie amico, mi basta la tua risposta.
<natty> buon proseguimento a tutti, a presto
<nbmichele> chiedo assistenza perpiacere ho comprato una penna usb wireless tl wn321g  ho scaricato i driver per linux da internet ma non li so installare
<nbmichele> c'è un vero casino di file
<onebitxajax> provo io gente
<onebitxajax> magari ne esco fuori
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: come e' il nome dle file che hai scaricato da internet?
<onebitxajax> del*
<nbmichele> driver for tlwn321g.zip
<skanta_man> Salve a tutti. Avrei una domanda: posso licenziare il mio blog in wordpress con la GNU GPL?
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, possiamo andare in pvt?
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: no meglio restare qui
<nbmichele> ok
<onebitxajax> perche non so usare il pvt 1
<Senbee> Come puoi leggere qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=420204.0
<onebitxajax> e poi cosi aiutiamo gli altri
<Senbee> La penna è automaticamente ricvonosciuta senza bisogno di installare driver
<Senbee> Da Ubuntu 10.10 in poi
<nbmichele> Senbee, a me non la riconosce perchè ho la 10.04
<nbmichele> se mi potete dare il repository
<nbmichele> giusto
<nbmichele> magari poi la riconosce
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: quando l'hai estratto c'era un file README?
<nbmichele> sì
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: magari e' un source code e lo devi compilare
<nbmichele> e ma per me è un casino
<onebitxajax> no e' piu semplice di quanto pensi
<Senbee> Se segui quel thread vedi che purtropo esistono molte versioni diverse della stessa chiavetta con driver diversi e chipset diversi
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, vuoi che ti posti il file readme?
<onebitxajax> si si fallo su pastebin
<onebitxajax> cosi lo leggo
<Senbee> Se non viene riconosciuta subito, è consigliabile cambiarla con una da 10€ perfettamente compatibile, anche perché, se riesci a troivare il driver e a installarlo, al prossimo aggiornamento devi fare tutto da capo
<onebitxajax> oggi ho poca voglia di lavorare e fare qualcosa sono molto stanco
<onebitxajax> perio passa pure
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: cmq segui anche il ,link che ti ha dato Senbee che mi sembra un buon punto di partenza
<Senbee> Intanto prova a masterizzare un CD con 10.10 o anche con 11.04 e vedi se da CD Live la vede
<Senbee> Se non la vede neanche 11.04 la vedo molto dura, conviene comprare una delle tante compatibili.
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623274/ io non ci capisco nulla
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: hai visitato questo sito ? http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<onebitxajax> anzi la domanda precis e' hai scaricato qualcosa dal ito che ho messo
<nbmichele> no
<nbmichele> non da questo sito
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, però ho due cartelle una MODULE e l'altra WPA_Supplicant-0.5.8
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: ho capito cosa si deve fare
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: da dove hai scaricato il file?
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, benissimo
<onebitxajax> passami il link per cortesia
<nbmichele> http://driverscollection.com/?H=TL-WN321G&By=TP-Link&SS=Linux
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: pastebinnaza l'output del comando
<onebitxajax> uname -a
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, tutto ciò che faccio dall'altro pc dove volgio mettere la penna non posso passartelo col past bin perchè la wire mi serviva proprio a connetterlo a internet. comunque il kernel è 2.6.32-32 generic utc 2011 x86_64
<nbmichele> (in linea di massima è questo che esce fuori)
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> dammi 1 sec che leggo ancora una cosa
<nbmichele> fai pure
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: non vorrei incasinarti di piu le cose
<onebitxajax> sei sicuro che hai letto i messaggi del forum
<onebitxajax> e hai fatto ricerca on google
<onebitxajax> e hai provato le altre soluzioni prima di questa?
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, per ora non ho fatto nessuna procedura
<nbmichele> proprio perchè non voglio da solo incasinarmi le cartelle
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: perche questa io mai l'ho fatta
<onebitxajax> cioe mai installato driver da source
<onebitxajax> per cui secondo me prova a leggerti un paio di topic sul forum
<onebitxajax> tipo quello che ti ha passato Senbee
<nbmichele> ma quello non è un driver generico?
<nbmichele> ok comunque
<zenith1> giorno
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: si e' un driver generico ma va compilato e configurato per il tuokernel in uso
<onebitxajax> una procedura un po lunghetta
<nbmichele> onebitxajax,  scusa ma Senbee mi ha dato dei link riguardanti la 10.10
<nbmichele> io ho la 10.04
<onebitxajax> da quello che hùso poi nn so
<onebitxajax> la cosa nn cambia di tantissimo
<nbmichele> veramente mi ha detto che dalla 10.10 la usb wire la legge in automatico
<nbmichele> quindi credo che la cosa cambia un bel pò
<onebitxajax> mmmm
<onebitxajax> allora meglio informarsi prima di procedere
<micmord> ho una ubuntu11.04 che non monta in automatico chiavette usb. Quali controlli posso fare? Qualche bug noto, un servizio gnome non attivo. altro?
 * micmord usa kubuntu e vive felice
<massimo18> -.-
<Holden> micmord, cosa dice dmesg?
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, quel forum non finisce benissimo. alla fine l'utente ha dovato comprare un'altra chiavetta
<micmord> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt va benissimo
<micmord> dmesg /proc/partition /etc/mtab sono tutti in regola
<micmord> sembra prorprio gnome che ignora la cosa
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, e sono sempre in tempo ad andare al negozio e a cambiarla anche se il negozio aveva solo due alternative e non ricordo qual'era l'altra
<nbmichele> aspè che chiamo il negoziante
<micmord> nel gestore dischi mi fa vedere il device ma quando lo monto scoppia; /dev/sda1 già montato: per fornza è il "/"
<Holden> micmord, con 10.04 nessuno problema, con 11.04 non saprei
<Holden> micmord, ti direi di aprire nautilus  e poi menu modifica->preferenze, ma non so neppure se c'è ancora nautilus in 11.04
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: in alcuni forum dicono che viene installata automaticamente da ubuntu 10.4
<nbmichele> e ma a me non la installa
<nbmichele> onebitxajax, tra l'altro devi tener presente che non ho il collegamento a internet
<nbmichele> quindi può essere che non la installa perchè non sono collegato
<nbmichele> ed è un bel casino dato che io ho comprato la pennetta proprio per collegarmi a internet
<nbmichele> mi è venuta un'idea
<onebitxajax> nbmichele: prova ad attaccarla a ubuntu e vedi cosa succede
<nbmichele> sto provando il tetering con l'iphone
<nbmichele> e con la connessione provare a vedere
<nbmichele> la penna l'ho già attaccata ad ubuntu e non accade assolutamente nulla
<Daredevil> onebitxajax: ora sono sempre michele ma sull'altro pc
<Daredevil> e sono collegato con cellulare
<onebitxajax> Daredevil: prova inserire pennetta e vedi cosa dice
<Daredevil> onebitxajax: non funziona. in compenso ho scoperto che l'iphone fa da wifi perchè è connesso a fastweb e quindi ho la connessione al router tramite iphone...dici che con il tempo si rovina l'iphone a furia di usarlo come pennetta? perchè ho chiamato al negoziante e mi ridà i solti indietro
<Daredevil> che faccio?
<onebitxajax> Daredevil: cosa intendi con non funziona precisa meglio il problema
<Daredevil> onebitxajax: non avviene nulla, non si smuove niente, non la legge, non carica niente
<Daredevil> anche se la penna fa accendi e spegni
<onebitxajax> Daredevil: pastebinnaza sudo  lsusb
<Daredevil> onebitxajax: http://pastebin.com/dvkhz4xN
<Daredevil> onebitxajax: Ralink dovrebbe essere la penna
<onebitxajax> Daredevil: guarda un'attimo se ci sono disponibili reti wireless
<onebitxajax> magari l'ha gia installata
<Daredevil> ho visto
<Daredevil> no
<Daredevil> senti intanto che ragionavo ho notato che si è accesa la spiea del cavo eterneth per cui non sto collegato tramite iphone ma proprio tramite lan. in realtà sta penna usb l'avevo comprata perchè ogni tanto non mi funziona l'eternet
<Daredevil> questo è un vero dilemma
<onebitxajax> ?_?
<onebitxajax> io vado a pranzo
<Daredevil> onebitxajax: ma perchè nelle connessioni di rete non solo non c'è la penna wire, ma non mi compare neanche il cavo eternet???
<onebitxajax> mangiando si ragiona meglio
<onebitxajax> mmmm
<Daredevil> hai ragione oggi pasta con le cozze
<Daredevil> però poi fatti vedere
<onebitxajax> non ho capito bene tutta la situazione di come son collegati modem e computer
<onebitxajax> e questo iphone
<onebitxajax> per cui non so risponderti
<Daredevil> l'iphone non lo pensare più
<onebitxajax> io pasta e mozzarella
<Daredevil> perchè ora sta funzionando il cavo
<Daredevil> be buonappetito ci vediamo dopo
<Daredevil> ma sta penna la vado a restituire o no?
<onebitxajax> Daredevil: a questa domanda non posso risponderti io
<onebitxajax> in particolar modo ti dico
<onebitxajax> che non ho conoscenze avanzate in linux
<onebitxajax> sicuramente dopo pranzo ci saranno i grandi
<onebitxajax> che sicuramente avranno una soluzione
<onebitxajax> io pranzo
<Steeler> MatteoR, c'è uno che ti cerca da 2 giorni
<MatteoR> Steeler: Un certo napster?
<Steeler> MatteoR, si
<MatteoR> Steeler: Uff...
<MatteoR> Steeler: Si è fissato con me
<Steeler> MatteoR, ?
<Steeler> MatteoR, evitemente hai fatto colpo.
<MatteoR> Steeler: Vabbè... Digli (se lo vedi) che ultimamente non ho molto tempo per stare al pc
<MatteoR> Steeler: Grazie
<Steeler> MatteoR, iok
<Steeler> MatteoR, ok
<MatteoR> @seen napster
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: I have not seen napster.
<MatteoR> @seen napster*
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: napster* could be napster_32 (17 hours, 21 minutes, and 42 seconds ago), napster_ (2 days, 15 hours, 55 minutes, and 59 seconds ago), or napster32 (5 days, 0 hours, 46 minutes, and 48 seconds ago)
<Steeler> MatteoR, il nick mi pare che sia napster32
<Steeler> MatteoR, il nick mi pare che sia napster_32
<Steeler> MatteoR, o qualcosa del genere
<MatteoR> Steeler: Infatti è quello più recente. Immagino si napster_32
<Steeler> MatteoR, gia
<Raffa50> hello
<Raffa50> ciao
<Raffa50> can anyone help me?
<glpiana> Raffa50, sei su un canale italiano. scrivi pure in italiano
<Raffa50> what is the difference betwin alternate and desktop?
<glpiana> -.-
<Raffa50> oh grazie
<Raffa50> non lo sapevo
<Raffa50> quale è la differenza tra ubuntu alternate e desktop?
<glpiana> Raffa50, la desktop si installa con interfaccia grafica e da la possibilità di provare il sistema senza installare
<glpiana> l'alternate ha un installer vecchio stile e funziona solo da installazione
<Raffa50> ok
<Raffa50> altra domanda
<Raffa50> io ho un i5
<Raffa50> meglio 32 o 64 bit?
<gatolopez70> ciao a tutti
<Raffa50> meglio 32 bit o 64?
<Raffa50> beh il vecchio 32 bit non mi tradirà...
<glpiana> Raffa50, se ha architettura 64 bit metti pure la 64 bit senza porti problemi
<MatteoR> Raffa50: Ci sono tante varianti di i5, dipende quale hai tu. Se supporta il 64 bit e hai più di 4 GB di ram, allora è meglio 64 bit
<Raffa50> ho letto in giro che sono meglio gli os a 32bit
<Raffa50> solo 4gb di ram
<Raffa50> ho
<ugone> lol solo 4 gb
<Raffa50> e poi non ho esigenze particolari
<gatolopez70> posso fare una domanda?
<ugone> si
<Raffa50> pultroppo devo usare winzoz
<Raffa50> per giocare
<gatolopez70> qualcuno è riuscito più a visualizzare i canali rai dal browser?
<Raffa50> xò voglio passare ad ubuntu
<Raffa50> io no
<gatolopez70> è da parecchio che moonlight non funziona più
<MatteoR> Raffa50: Non li ascoltare. Meglio 64 bit.
<Raffa50> già
<glpiana> gatolopez70, moonlight ultimamente non va
<Raffa50> cmq se io voglio programmare su linux
<gatolopez70> vedo...
<Raffa50> in c++
<Raffa50> codeblocks?
<gatolopez70> prova a caricare ma non risolve
<Raffa50> che ide posso usare
<glpiana> gatolopez70, ci sono degli script eventualemtne, chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat a peace-
<gatolopez70> provavo anche con ubuntuwintv ma vedo che non carica più nessun canale tv
<gatolopez70> e qualche stazione radio
<gatolopez70> solo
<gatolopez70> grazie glpiana
<Raffa50> uhu
<gatolopez70> intendio quelli da usare con la testing di vlc?
<Raffa50> se volgio programmare in c++ che ide uso?
<glpiana> gatolopez70, ah ci vuole la testing? ecco perchè mi si impalla :D
<gatolopez70> lol
<gatolopez70> c'è una guida su ubuntu.it
<gatolopez70> se vuoi te la linko
<gatolopez70> la trovi in multimedia
<glpiana> gatolopez70, nel caso te la richiedo
<gatolopez70> ;)
<glpiana> grazie :)
<gatolopez70> aspè...
<Raffa50> uhu
<gatolopez70> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,442972.0.html
<gatolopez70> eccola
<Raffa50> che ide posso usare per c++
<Raffa50> aiutate un povero studente 18enne
<gatolopez70> praticamente prende i canali (anche satellitari) dalla svizzera
<gatolopez70> io chiedevo qualcosa di più semplice come moonlight alla vecchia maniera
<glpiana> Raffa50, per cortesia, porta pazienza. hai scritt la richiesta. chi sa ti risponde
<gatolopez70> ma a quanto pare attualmente non si può
<glpiana> gatolopez70, esatto. grazie a mamma rai
<gatolopez70> eh già...
<gatolopez70> di noi se ne sbatte altamente
<Senbee> Per ora non è possibile. Si può fare con uno script e con Tor, non è facilisismo da installare ma funaiona benissimo euna volta installato è facilissimo da usare
<gatolopez70> petizioni o no...
<gatolopez70> :P
<gatolopez70> ciao senbee :D
<Senbee> Ho scritto una versione migliorata nel mio sito, spetta che la cerco... Pe rvedere tutte le TV su Ubuntu...
<gatolopez70> l'uomo giusto al momento giusto!
<gatolopez70> :D
<Senbee> Ciau! :-)
<Raffa50> tanto la rai la censurano
<Raffa50> tolgono il buon Santoro
<Raffa50> xò Ferrara ce lo teniamo!
<glpiana> Senbee, gatolopez70 potrsste continuar el'off topic in #ubuntu-it-chat per cortesia
<glpiana> ?
<Senbee> Ecco: http://sites.google.com/site/stefanodroghetti/rai
<glpiana> Raffa50, anche tu, off topic di là
<glpiana> Senbee, niente guide esterne please
<Raffa50> non si parlava di rai che non và?
<Senbee> Scusa glpiana pensavo che fosse una richiesta di supporto
<Senbee> (è uno script per Ubuntu)
<glpiana> Raffa50, sì, ma stabilito che non va si chiude il discorso qui
<glpiana> Senbee, esterno però
<Senbee> No, è nel forum di Ubuntu
<Senbee> Comunque sorry, continuiamo di là
<glpiana> Senbee, il forum non è la documentazione
<gatolopez70> ciao e grazie
<gatolopez70> buon proseguimento... ;)
<glpiana> Senbee, nel forum si può scrivere quel che si vuole
<filo1234> come abbiamo visto
<glpiana> ecco
<glpiana> :D
<filo1234> ah guarda che ho messo tutto_scall
<filo1234> dal 2010 ad oggi
<filo1234> ops
<glpiana> !chat | filo1234
<ubot-it> filo1234: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gatolopez70> scall....onisi!
<gatolopez70> stavo ridendo troppo!
<Senbee> Hai perfettamente ragione, infatti sto scrivendo perché mi sono sbagliato. Sono già di là, al momento.
<esulu> we
<lelebart> salve a tutti, una domanda cretina, ma sono a digiuno.. ho installato apache php e mysql, ora vorrei fare un collegamento simbolico (si chiama così?!) vorrei insomma una "cartella" in home che sia la stessa "cartella" di /var/www/ (ok, da "cartella" si capisce che uso spessamente windows)
<lelebart> !ls
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ls'
<filo1234> lelebart: mettilo nei segnalibri
<filo1234> è meglio
<glpiana> lelebart, un link da terminale? ln -s /var/www/ ~/www
<glpiana> ah ecco -.-
<filo1234> lelebart: apri nautilus vai in /var/www/ e poi te lo aggiungi ai segnalibri
<lelebart> glpiana: sì sì, non ricordavo più
<Raffa> uhm vorrei implementare le mie conoscienze di programmazione
<lelebart> filo1234: grazie, molto comodo così! non corro il rischio di dimenticarmi la formula magica :)
<kiefer1000> ciao a tutti
<filo1234> lelebart: si è meglio e rischi di no fare casini
<glpiana> Raffa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione
<filo1234> non*
<kiefer1000> io ero rimasto a questo punto: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623370/
<lelebart> filo1234: ah, ora ho visto...  no no, volevo proprio un ls
<Raffa> conosco: c++ 6 (librò c++ 6 for dummies), vb6 (libro vb6 for dummies), php (libro digital life style pro*), Java, Pascal
<Raffa> mi piace il basic
<glpiana> !chat | Raffa
<ubot-it> Raffa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Raffa> X.X
<Raffa> ma linux non è visuale
<Raffa> ok grazie
<glpiana> kiefer1000, hai provato ad avviare col 2.6.38-8?
<kiefer1000> ora sono a casa e ho provato  a riavviare con 2.6.38.8. ma;  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623373/
<glpiana> kiefer1000, scrivi: uname -a
<glpiana> kiefer1000, e anche lsb_release -a
<kiefer1000> Linux K 2.6.38-10-generic-pae #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 2 21:50:56 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<kiefer1000> kiefer@K:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.10 Release:	10.10 Codename:	maverick kiefer@K:~$
<glpiana> lsb_release -a su pastebin kiefer1000
<kiefer1000> scusa
<kiefer1000> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623377/
<glpiana> kiefer1000, ma che ci fai con un kenrel 2.6.38 su maverick? avvia col 2.6.35
<kiefer1000> glpiana: non so come fare ho provato a seguire le istruzioni  con sudo update-grub che ti ho postato prima . hai un' altro metodo?
<glpiana> kiefer1000, all'avvio del pc parte ubuntu diretto o vedi un menu?
<kiefer1000> ubuntu diretta
<kiefer1000> p.s fo topik come faccio a rivolgermi a te quando chatto?
<glpiana> kiefer1000, allora dopo la shcermata del bios premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift
<glpiana> così visualizzerai l'elenco dei kernel. scegli il 2.6.35 più in alto
<glpiana> !tab | kiefer1000
<ubot-it> kiefer1000: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<kiefer1000> gipiana: grazie
<kiefer1000> glpiana: grazie
<kiefer1000> a dopo
<kiefer1000> ciao a tutti eccomi di ritorno , non ho il chernal  2.6.35-8 : ho preso quello che era in fondo alla lista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623388/ . ho riprovato ad attivare i driver aggiuntivi della scheda ma mi da il seguente errore:  SystemError: installArchives() failed
<lelebart> glpiana: ho dato "ln -s /var/www/ ~/www" ora come cambio/ottengo i permessi per metterci dei file?
<glpiana> lelebart, guarda su apache io non metto becco
<glpiana> kiefer1000, dovevi prendere il primo 2.6.35 partendo dall'alto
<lelebart> glpiana: k
<filo1234> lelebart: ma scusami
<filo1234> lelebart: devi usarlo in locale?
<lelebart> filo1234 sì
<kiefer1000> glpiana:   il primo è il 10 quello di prima che mi hai chiesto di sostituire
<filo1234> lelebart: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /var/www/cartella_su_cui_scrivi
<glpiana> kiefer1000, e poi hai una sfilza di 2.6.35
<lelebart> filo1234: non riesco a creare la cartella, con il comando che mi suggerisci mi crea la cartellaP?
<filo1234> lelebart: allora creala con sudo
<filo1234> sudo mkdir /var/www/nomecartella
<kiefer1000> si anche da sinapryc c'è ne una bella lista
<kiefer1000> gestore pacchetti dal 2.6.35. 22 al .51
<lelebart> filo1234: grazie :)
<glpiana> kiefer1000, mi riferisco alla lista che vedi al boot
<kiefer1000> glpiana: ho dato un apt-get upgrate : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623397/
<kiefer1000> glpiana:  si nella lista del boot
<glpiana> kiefer1000, il primo è il 2.6.38 poi hai diversi 2.6.35. prendi il primo dei 2.6.35
<kiefer1000> glpiana: il primo è .10 poi .29 fino a .24
<kiefer1000> ok ora riprovo. Perdonami
<glpiana> kiefer1000, 29
<kiefer1000> glpiana: ok ciao
<kuix> ragazzi in c++ o c come indico un dispositivo?
<kiefer1000> glpiana: eccomi sono entrato con il kernal .29
<kuix> ovvero... dando lsusb ho un dispositivo mappato come tty
<kuix> in mac davo ls /dev/tty.usbserial*
<kuix> qui invece?
<kuix> ragazzi appena qulcuno di voi è vivo mi faccia sapere che dovrei fare delle domande di linux/c
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> !qualcuno | kuix
<ubot-it> kuix: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> aiò nicotano
<glpiana> kiefer1000, digita in un terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicotano> ciao jester-  e glpiana  tuitto calmo oggi ?
<kuix> ola jester- ola glpiana
<glpiana> ciao kuix
<kuix> ho il seguente dilemma
<kuix> allora
<jester-> nicotano: segui la ubunttello/scall story
<kuix> se do sul terminale ls /dev/tty*
<kuix> ho la lista di tutti i tty
<nicotano> jester-,  seguo seguo
<kuix> ma io in realta vorrei vedere solo i dspositivi connessi
<kuix> come faccio?
<jester-> nicotano: rivata a 4 pagine
<nicotano> do una scorsa
<kuix> poi altra cosa...in un programma che sto finendo in mac ad esempio davo char port[] = "/dev/tty.usbserial-FTR7RFM6"
<kuix> e tutto ok
<kuix> mentre qui in linux non me lo prende credo
<kuix> cosa uso? O.o
<jester-> kuix: gli scriptatori stanno su ##c-it
<kuix> grazie mille :D
<kiefer1000> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623410/  qesto è il riseltato.
<glpiana> kiefer1000, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> kiefer1000, alura?
<kuix> allora fin ora ho risolto me la son cavata con un semplice char port[] = "/dev/ttyUSB*
<kuix> il problema ora è che in realta ogni periferca ha un ID...
<kiefer1000> glpiana:  scusa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623415/
<kuix> io vorrei evitare di fare tentativi per UB= UB! etc ma assegnare l'ID
<glpiana> kiefer1000, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<kiefer1000> glpiana: fatto
<kiefer1000> rebootto
<glpiana> yes
<glpiana> kiefer1000, spe
<glpiana> kiefer1000, l'ha tolto sena errori?
<glpiana> *senza
<kiefer1000> glpiana:  ora guardo
<Mike_Hood> Salve a tutti
<kiefer1000> glpiana:  sembra proprio di si ha installato un certo DKMS per 2.6.35-29 ; riavvio
<glpiana> kiefer1000, bien
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana: Mi inkino
<glpiana> kiefer_esterefat, O.o
<glpiana> staccato, vero?
<glpiana> funzia?
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana:  perfettamente , sono tornati tutti gli effetti grafici
<glpiana> bene :)
<kiefer_esterefat> Un Grazie  tutto maiuscolo. ora vado a vedere che cosa mi hai fatto fare. :)
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana:  spero tu non sia astemio perchè a Vicenza hai un paio di birre pronte
<glpiana> kiefer_esterefat, niente di che: abbiamo rimosso il kernel 2.6.38-10 che dava errore nell'installazione del driver della scheda video
<glpiana> kiefer_esterefat, tienile in fresco ;)
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana: Ottimo.
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana:  il problema è sorto perchè da gestore pacchetti ho attivato repository - codice sorgente? ho è dipeso da altro?? E' per quello che mi sono trovato quel kernal??
<glpiana> kiefer_esterefat, vediamo_ scirvi: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic-pae
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623433/
<glpiana> kiefer_esterefat, mi sa che ti sei scaricato il pacchetto a parte e lo hai installato
<kiefer_esterefat> glpiana:  non mi stupirei era un paio di giorni che continuavo a fare cose oltre le mie possibilità.
<Guest81176> ciao a tutti
<airgnox> ciao ragazzi ho un problema ho il boot lento nel senso che dopo il suono dei tamburelli ci mette una vita a fare comparire la finestra del login mentre in sistemi molto piu  datati del mio è istantaneo
<kaiserxol> controlla i processi all'avvio, magari hai troppe applicazioni che si auto avviano
<airgnox> non dovrebbero essercene ho solo quelle di base del sistema
<kaiserxol> hai un sistema pulito appena installato?
<airgnox> praticamente si
<airgnox> è un problema che mi ha sempre fatto
<airgnox> ho solo installato progammini leggeri
<airgnox> tipo skype e vlx
<airgnox> vlc
<kaiserxol> ma te lo fa dalla prima installazione?
<kaiserxol> da subito?
<airgnox> si me lo ha sempre fatto
<kaiserxol> che versione usi? 11.04?
<airgnox> 10.04
<kaiserxol> architettura 32 bit?
<airgnox> ho notato il problema installando ubuntu sempre 10.04 nel pc della mia ragazza molto piu datato del mio
<airgnox> 32 bit
<airgnox> ha un boot molto piu veloce del mio e la finestra di login gli compare istantaneamente
<airgnox> da dove posso controllare il problema ?
<kaiserxol> ma si tratta solo di login o anche nell'uso quotidiano?
<airgnox> no no solo il login
<airgnox> ma volevo cercare di risolvere
<airgnox> ho pure eliminato i vari splash screen per vedere se migliorava ma nada
<kaiserxol> strana come cosa con sistema pulito
<kaiserxol> mhhh
<kaiserxol> digita " free " su un terminale e postami il risultato
<airgnox> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623470/
<kaiserxol> ok nn è un problema di ram
<airgnox> forse di driver di qualcosa?
<airgnox> che non riesce a caricare ?
<airgnox> anche se a parte il tuner tv funziona tutto
<kaiserxol> è un portatile?
<airgnox> si portatile
<kaiserxol> marca modello?
<airgnox> hp pavillion dv5 - 1199el
<kaiserxol> dovresti provare a disabilitare gli effetti grafici e riavviare la macchina confrontando i tempi
<kaiserxol> potrebbe essere un problema di driver video
<kaiserxol> se così fosse dovresti installare quelli più aggiornati
<kaiserxol> magari dal sito ufficiale nvidia
<kaiserxol> sul wiki c'è una guida passo passo
<airgnox> ma anche disabilitando gli effetti grafici me lo dava
<airgnox> cosa carica il SO in quel frangente  ?
<airgnox> cioè poco prima che compaia la finestra di login ?
<kaiserxol> partendo dall'inizio grub, kernel, driver e applicazioni
<airgnox> il kernel dovrebbe caricarlo "sotto"lo splash screen no ?
<airgnox> al login dovrebbe essere gia carico ?
<kaiserxol> esatto
<airgnox> problema di driver ma quale
<kaiserxol> nvidia
<airgnox> non c'è un log del boot per verificare ?
<airgnox> dici driver video quindi ?
<Agarest> ciao a tutti
<airgnox> ciao
<kaiserxol> ciao
<kaiserxol> per attivare il log del boot bisogna fare una piccola modifica a questo file /etc/default/bootlogd e cambiare da:  BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No  a   BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes  In questo modo verranno loggati i mess dell boot e verranno scritti in questo file:  /var/log/boot
<Agarest> avrei bisogno di un aiutino, se possibile
<kaiserxol> scrivi pure, server permettendo son qua
<kaiserxol> :-)
<Agarest> vorrei sapere se posso incontrare problemi passando da opensuse a ubuntu
<Agarest> ho un HD con la partizione per Win e le altre per suse
<kaiserxol> da affiancare o vuoi cambiare eliminando suse?
<kaiserxol> cmq in entrambi i casi direi di no
<Agarest> basterebbe formattare la partizione Home di suse e installare ubuntu?
<kaiserxol> se nn hai avuto problemi da win a suse
<kaiserxol> il passaggio è decisamente meno indolore
<Agarest> dovrei tenere solo win ed eliminare suse
<kaiserxol> no
<kaiserxol> tu hai la home separata dal sistema?
<Agarest> ok, nemmeno per il dual boot ho problemi?
<Agarest> si, è separata
<kaiserxol> ok, l'unica cosa che puoi tenere è la home
<kaiserxol> tu devi eliminare la " / "
<kaiserxol> la root
<kaiserxol> dove c'è il sistema
<kaiserxol> su hoem ci sono datie configurazioni dei programmi
<kaiserxol> *home
<Agarest> si giusto scusa, elimino "/" e tengo la home e all'installazione di ubuntu gli dico dove ho la home e la swap giusto?
<kaiserxol> esatto
<Agarest> perfetto, grazie mille!
<Agarest> ;-)
<kaiserxol> figurati
<Agarest> visto che ci sono, secondo te ho modo di far funzionare la pinnacle hybrid pro stick? (penna USB per DVB-T)
<Agarest> avevo provato anni fa con ubuntu 9.10 ma non mi funzionava
<kaiserxol> questo si che è un domandone...
<Agarest> :-)
<kaiserxol> si han spesso problemi con questi dispositivi, ma diciamo che dalla 9 son migliorate le cose
<kaiserxol> dipende se esistono i driver
<Agarest> c'è un wiki o qualche cosa dove trovo la lista di periferiche compatibili?
<Agarest> eh, esatto
<Agarest> c'è un posto per vedere se ci sono i driver?
<kaiserxol> prova qui http://linuxhcl.com/
<Agarest> grazie infinite, ora guardo.
<Agarest> davvero gentile!
<kaiserxol> figurati
<Agarest> mi sa che non c'è...
<Agarest> pazienza, mi ero già procurato la terratec che dovrebbe essere ok
<kaiserxol> prova a darmi il modello preciso
<Agarest> dopo 2 anni di astinenza da ubuntu mi sa che sarà dura ricominciare ;-)
<kaiserxol> dell'altra
<kaiserxol> ma no dai
<kaiserxol> io nemmeno lo uso ubuntu eheh
<Agarest> si chiama proprio Pinnacle hybrid pro stick
<Agarest> che distro usi?
<Agarest> ah, la pinnacle ha anche questa sigla: 2881 l'avevo trovata proprio per farla andare sulla versione più vecchia ma non ci ero riuscito comunque
<kaiserxol> qualcosa di positivo c'è, dovresti cercare un po' con google, alla veloce ho visto che il video lo fan funzionare http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1006699
<kaiserxol> usa il forum italiano
<kaiserxol> cmq uso debian
<kaiserxol> ma ultimamente windows...lavoro in un'azienda microsoft based
<kaiserxol> :-(
<Agarest> ah ok, come molti qui da me al lavoro
<Agarest> o.O microsoft! ^^
<kaiserxol> le uniche 2 linux su 40 server sono un firewall e delle macchine virtuali
<kaiserxol> siamo gold partner microsoft
<kaiserxol> che ne posso
<kaiserxol> eheh
<enzotib> per cortesia, limitatevi agli aspetti tecnici, per le chiacchiere c'è il canale #ubuntu-it-chat, grazie
<Agarest> sorry
<Altair> sakatoy
<Agarest> grazie per il link, più tardi vado a casa e provo ma se non sbaglio lo avevo già provato quel sistema.
<Agarest> grazie ancora, ora vado
<Agarest> ciao
<airgnox> kaiserxol, ma ad ogni nuovo kernel devo reinstallare i driver del tuner tv ? perchè prima andava e ora mi dice che non c'è piu la device
<kaiserxol> abbiam sforato! Cmq cerca nel wiki il tuo modello, altrimenti cerca nel forum italiano, infine in quello americano. Se non trovi nulla posta una domanda sul forum italiano per aiuto sui driver e sul funzionamento
<Agarest> ma parto già con poche speranze, avevo chiesto nel forum anni fa e non c'era stato verso di farla andare
<kaiserxol> non saprei airgnox, non l'ho mai utilizzate, ma mi sembra strano
<airgnox> da quando ho aggiornato il kernel non me la vede piu'
<jester-> airgnox: è logico che se cambia il kernel i driver esterni vanno reinstallati
<airgnox> jester , ok grazie
<enzotib> probabilmente con un opportuno uso di dkms può essere evitato
<airgnox> dkms ? che comando è ?
<enzotib> airgnox: non è un comando, è un pacchetto, ma se il modulo non è già predisposto per dkms, allora dovresti configurarlo tu, e non so come si fa
<enzotib> (cioè, è anche un comando, ma mi riferivo al pacchetto)
<airgnox> enzotib , ah ok quindi devo reinstallare il driver in poche parole che faccio prima
<Agarest> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !nessuno | Agarest
<ubot-it> Agarest: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Agarest> volevo solo sapere se esiste una "sezione" dove parlare liberamente, non solo di aspetti tecnici
<enzotib> sì, Agarest, su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Agarest> grazie mille
<ublin> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> salve
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ogni volta che metto il proxy di gnome mi chiede ben 2 password, c'è modo di disabilitare questa cosa?
<jester-> thebestneo: aanche se cambi le impostazioni dell'orogio o setti la rete te la chiede
<jester-> è normale
<jester-> dell'orologio*
<romulangreen> hello pople
<romulangreen> ciao raga
<romulangreen> scusatemi ho una domanda
<romulangreen> vorrei mettermi linux sull pc
<thebestneo> jester-: si ma 2 password!!
<romulangreen> ma non voglio rinunciare di tutto
<romulangreen> al windows
<romulangreen> si può?
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<nicotano> ciao robytrevi
<robytrevi> uso natty (gnome) scheda video ati xpress (driver open); sapete dirmi come modificare xorg (o cosa fare) per forzare l'uscita vga a 15 kHz? I tentativi fatti seguendo questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg?action=show&redirect=Hardware%2FVideo%2FConfigurareXorg non hanno dato i risultati sperati, qui il mio xorg: http://pastebin.com/8twk8A8z
<pa> domanda stupida: si puo usare gnome con il livecd 11.04 invece di unity?
<enzotib> pa: intendi ubuntu classico?
<pa> si
<pa> intendo la gnome classica
<pa> pero' dal livecd
<pa> senza installare
<enzotib> pa: fai logout (con gnome-session-save --logout) e poi rilogghi (senza password) scegliendo la sessione che vuoi
<pa> ah grazie
<gatolopez70> ciao a tutti
<gatolopez70> posso fare una domanda?
<enzotib> !chiedi | gatolopez70
<ubot-it> gatolopez70: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gatolopez70> ah ok... adesso ho aperto qui sul canale dal browser
<gatolopez70> vpolevo aggiungere il server su xchat
<gatolopez70> ma non trovo l'indirizzo preciso
<gatolopez70> sulle wikiu vedo questo:
<gatolopez70> irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<gatolopez70> ma da lì non riesce
<enzotib> gatolopez70: i server ubuntu sono già nell'elenco, perché vuoi aggiungerlo
<gatolopez70> eh devo averlo rimosso dall'elenco qualche tempo fa...
<gatolopez70> nmon trovo più il server e volevo riaggiungerlo
<enzotib> gatolopez70: il server è quello che hai scritto
<gatolopez70> non vi trova...
<enzotib> 8001 è la porta, ma in xchat lo scrivi così, separato da uno slash
<enzotib> gatolopez70: che client usi?
<gatolopez70> adesso sono con firefox
<gatolopez70> volevo impostare su xchat
<enzotib> gatolopez70: crei un nuovo server dandogli un nome, poi lo selezioni, premi modifica e nell'hostname metti quello di prima
<gatolopez70> ho fatto così ma non riesce a connettere
<gatolopez70> rimane in ricerca
<gatolopez70> tra i #channel ho inserito questo di assistenza e la chat
<gatolopez70> ma non va...
<e-DI0-t> mmmmmmmmmh
<fabio_cc> e-DI0-t, ?
<e-DI0-t> dicmél fabio_cc
<enzotib> gatolopez70: grep -A5 Ubuntu ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf
<jester-> gatolopez70: oppure irc.freenode.net/7070 e spunta usal ssl e accetta certificati invalidi
<enzotib> gatolopez70: metti l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | gatolopez70
<ubot-it> gatolopez70: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabio_cc> e-DI0-t, no nulla non ho capito cosa volesse dire quello che hai scritto, visto che sei appena entrato
<e-DI0-t> vieni su -it-chat e te lo spiego ^_^
<fabio_cc> e-DI0-t, ci sto già
<gatolopez70>  grep -A5 Ubuntu ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf N=Ubuntu Servers J=#ubuntu E=IRC (Latin/Unicode Hybrid) F=19 D=0 S=irc.ubuntu.com/8001
<gatolopez70> provo a spuntare certificati invalidi
<enzotib> gatolopez70: avevo detto pastebin
<gatolopez70> non so cosa significa scusami
<gatolopez70> pastebin intendo
<enzotib> !pastebin | gatolopez70, se leggi quello che scrivo, magari capisci
<ubot-it> gatolopez70, se leggi quello che scrivo, magari capisci: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<e-DIO-t> dannati gatti ska
<gatolopez70> lol
<e-DIO-t> op...dannazione..ok torno di la' :(
<gatolopez70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623585/
<enzotib> gatolopez70: sembra tutto ok
<enzotib> gatolopez70: ma tra i channel c'è solo #ubuntu (quello internazionale)
<gatolopez70> almeno sono riuscito as capire cos'è pastebin...
<gatolopez70> ho aggiunto anche l'altro che ti ho poostato prima
<gatolopez70> lo trovo all'avvio con un paio di canali
<gatolopez70> ma non si connette
<donfabino> ciao
<donfabino> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<enzotib> gatolopez70: qual è il nome che gli hai dato?
<gatolopez70> ubuntu... ma il nome conta?
<enzotib> gatolopez70: no, per fare la ricerca
<donfabino> !pdf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pdf'
<enzotib> donfabino: serve qualcosa?
<donfabino> si volevo sapere
<enzotib> donfabino: il bot lo puoi pure violentare in privato
<donfabino> come faccio ad eliminare dei repository che ho aggiunto con i ppa?
<gatolopez70> stavo guardando se può essere doppio... l'altro di default ce l'ho come ubuntu-servers
<enzotib> donfabino: ppa-purge mi pare
<donfabino> non dovrebbero comparire nella lista sources.list?
<ubottu-it> donfabino i ppa sono il male
<donfabino> capisco
<enzotib> donfabino: guarda nella dir /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<enzotib> gatolopez70: grep -A5 -i ubuntu ~/.xchat2/servlist_.conf
<donfabino> ah si ecco trovati
<ubottu-it> donfabino cancella la entry in: /etc/apt/sorces.list.d
<donfabino> grazie ^^
<gatolopez70> http://paste.ubuntu.com/623592/
<bigmahatma> esiste qualcosa tipo peerguardian per ubuntu?
<jester-> bigmahatma: peerguardian se lè
<bigmahatma> al servis per bluca' i spiun del p2p
<enzotib> bigmahatma: moblock, ma è una pena
<bigmahatma> niente che funzioni?
<enzotib> bigmahatma: ma per qualche applicazione specifica? tipo amule?
<bigmahatma> amule e transmission(torrent)
<enzotib> perché ci sono diverse iplist in giro da evitare
<enzotib> bigmahatma: scaricati una iplist e configura il programma per usarla come esclusione, sia amule che deluge lo fanno, non so transmission
<bigmahatma> e come faccio a bloccare gli indirizzi in una iplist?
<bigmahatma> ah ok
<bigmahatma> che tu sappia si puo' anche fare da iptables?
<enzotib> bigmahatma: per le liste cerca su www.emuleproject.com
<enzotib> bigmahatma: probabilmente sì
<bigmahatma> grazie 1000
<Neo_> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Neo_
<ubot-it> Neo_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Neo_> una domanda......sapete dove emesene 2 salva la cronologia delle conversazioni?
<fabio_cc> Neo_, non ce l'ho installato, mai hai controllato qualcosa tipo .emesene nella home? (cartelle nascoste)
<Neo_> sìsì
<Neo_> ho controllato dentro .config
<fabio_cc> Neo_, e non trovi i log?
<enzotib> Neo_: find ~ -iname '*emesene*'
<Neo_> che è dove le salva emesene 1.6 però non  l'ho trovate
<filo1234> Neo_: credo che debba installare il plugin logger
<filo1234> uhmm conversation logger
<riosons> gatolopez70: ciao ho un problema con il mio server privato mi potresti aiutare?
<Neo_> il fatto è che ho disabilitato il plugin, però tutte le conversazioni fatte fino a quel momento sono salvate e vorrei cancellarle
<filo1234> Neo_: allora spiegati
<filo1234> Neo_: ma sei sicuro che siano rimasti?
<riosons> lollo64it: ciao un problema con il mio server privato mi potresto aiutare??
<Neo_> allora: di default il plugin Conversation logger è abilitato; quindi fino ad ora ha salvato tutte le mie conversazioni; ora l'ho disabilitato ma restano quelle vecchie
<Neo_> si, me le mostra
<filo1234> Neo_: guarda dentro .config/emesene....
<riosons> filo1234: ho un problema con il mio server mi puoi aiutare??
<filo1234> riosons: il tuo server di che?
<filo1234> !chiedi | riosons
<ubot-it> riosons: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<riosons> allora
<riosons> ho configurato un server vsftpd ma appena mi connetto mi fa il comando list e poi si ferma
<Neo_> filo1234, ho controllato ma ci sono solo avatar e icone; vabbè continuerò a cercare allora; grazie comunque per la disponibilità
<filo1234> Neo_: uhm
<enzotib> Neo_: magari sono in un file sqlite, ultimamente va di moda
<filo1234> Neo_: non hai una cartella logs dentro .config/emesene/@profilo/logs?
<Neo_> ho controllato anche quello; c'è un file in una cartella chiamata log; l'ho aperto con openoffice database ma mi da problemi nell'apertura..in pratica lo apre come se fosse un file di testo
<filo1234> Neo_: fai un ls dentro log
<fabio_cc> riosons, hai letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp ?
<filo1234> riosons: non ho capito il "mifa il comando list e poi si ferma"
<riosons> filo1234: ho configurato un server con Ubuntu 10.04.2
<riosons> filo1234: all'inizio quando ho installato vsftpd andava tutto ok
<Neo_> base.db  base.db-journal
<riosons> filo1234: quando ho dat i permessi alle cartelle con chmod e chown, non mi funziona più
<riosons> fabio_cc: si... ma non va lo stesso
<riosons> PaoloRotolo: ciao.. tanti saluti da alo21
<PaoloRotolo> riosons, ciao :)
<PaoloRotolo> riosons, grazie!
<filo1234> riosons: e chissà che permessi hai dato ...
<filo1234> riosons: posso solo immaginarlo...
<riosons> PaoloRotolo: prego ;)
<riosons> filo1234: chmod -R 777 /var
<filo1234> perfetto
<filo1234> -.-
<riosons> filo1234: si lo so sono un perfetto ebbete
<filo1234> riosons: sudo chmod -R 755 /var/
<riosons> filo1234: ho fatto così, e se mi collego con filezilla non posso aggiungere/cancellare i file
<Neo_> vabbè non importa...grazie cmq
<Neo_> ciaooo
<filo1234> riosons: si ma i permessi dalli giusti per gli utenti ftp e solo alle cartelle non a mo di proboscide di elefante ingrifato e ricorsivamente
<riosons> filo1234: ho provato ma non va lo stesso
<filo1234> riosons: se segui la guida vedrai che fa
<riosons> filo1234: l'ho seguita...
<riosons> filo1234: c'è un modo per cancellare tutti i file di conf di un programma?
<filo1234> riosons: io dopo quel comando che hai dato rifarei un'installazione pulita perchè i permessi non sono giusti
<riosons> filo1234: del sistema o del programma
<riosons> ??
<filo1234> del sistema
<filo1234> hai dato i permessi a manetta ricorsivamente alla /var
<riosons> filo1234: non si possono resettare i permessi di default
<riosons> ??
<riosons> filo1234: ultima domanda: cos'è chown?
<filo1234> !permessi | riosons
<ubot-it> riosons: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<filo1234> riosons: man chown da terminale  ( chown ) change owner
<^No_MeRcY^`BnC> [ Hola ]
<^No_MeRcY^`BnC> sera a tutti
<^No_MeRcY^> .in
<filo1234> riosons: sudo find /var -type f -exec chmod 644 {} ;\
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ^No_MeRcY^
<ubot-it> ^No_MeRcY^: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filo1234> riosons: sudo find /var -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ;\
<filo1234> riosons: e forse ripristini i permessi di default
<riosons> filo1234: perche forse?
<filo1234> perchè non ricordoa memoria tutti i permessi di tutti i file e directory
<filo1234> ma quelli sono più meno di default
<filo1234> e sempre meglio di quelli che avevi dato tu
<filo1234> se poi hai usato pure chown
<filo1234> ......reinstalla
<riosons> ok sto facendo grazie
<^No_MeRcY^> ragazzi
<^No_MeRcY^> ho un problema
<^No_MeRcY^> avevo installato ubuntu 11.04 tempo fa
<^No_MeRcY^> poi siccome per la tesina di maturità mi servivano alcuni programmi
<^No_MeRcY^> ho installato accanto ad ubuntu windows
<^No_MeRcY^> soltanto ora all'avvio parte direttamente windows
<^No_MeRcY^> come faccio ad rinstallare il grub?
<filo1234> !grub | ^No_MeRcY^
<ubot-it> ^No_MeRcY^: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<^No_MeRcY^> grazie
<^No_MeRcY^> filo1234
<gatolopez70> non riesco ad accedere qui su #ubuntu con xchat qualcuno mi da una mano?
<filo1234> gatolopez70: /j #ubuntu-it
<filo1234> gatolopez70: /join  #ubuntu-it
<gatolopez70> filo1234: in pratica se provo ad aprire irc.freenode.net rimane in ricerca e non conclude
<filo1234> gatolopez70: prova con calvino.freenode.net
<filo1234> gatolopez70: non avrai firewall o porte chiuese sul router?
<filo1234> chiuse
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : Host sconosciuto. Forse è scritto male?
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : può essere...
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : dagli altri server però accedo... usa la /6667 giusto?
<filo1234> gatolopez70: prova con calvino.freenode:8080
<filo1234> gatolopez70: si di default si
<Ab3L> raga, con kde, quando avvio, mi richiede sempre la password per connettersi al wifi (la password utente, non quella della rete). esiste un modo per far sì che mi si colleghi direttamente senza chiedere password?
<Ab3L> praticamente è KDaemon che chiede l'accesso a kwallet
<gatolopez70> filo1234 :  calvino.freenode:8080 scritto propio così?
<filo1234> si
<Ab3L> poi dopo che ho dato la password, il wifi parte.
<Ab3L> [21:45:02] <gatolopez70> filo1234 :  calvino.freenode:8080 scritto propio così? <- non è calvino.freenode.org:8080 ?
<filo1234> ops
<filo1234> calvino.freenode.net
<filo1234> :p
<filo1234> calvino.freenode.net:8080
<dade_91> Ab3L:  credo sia la password del portachiavi
<dade_91> !portachiavi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'portachiavi'
<Ab3L> dade_91: infatti. ma il network manager (o come si chiama poi in kubuntu) deve per forza andare a cercarsela nel portachiavi?
<Ab3L> l'ubuntu normale non mi stressava così.
<dade_91> Ab3L:  c'è modo di sbloccare automaticamente il portachiavi
<filo1234> Ab3L: non c'è un flag sulla connessione wifi "disponibile per tutti gli utenti" ?
<dade_91> Ab3L:  però non sò bbene come si fa non ricordo
<dade_91> Ab3L:  uso gnome 3 non sò per kde
<filo1234> Ab3L: parlo di network manager
<Ab3L> filo1234: aspetta che guardo
<Ab3L> filo1234: non lo trovo
<filo1234> boh allora sarà diverso
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : macchè nemmeno così... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623688/
<filo1234> gatolopez70: puoi fare un ping -c3 calvino.frenod
<filo1234> pffffff
<gatolopez70> letto adesso l'edit... :/
<filo1234> gatolopez70: puoi fare un ping -c3 calvino.freenode.net
<seawolf> Ab3L per gestore portafoglio di kde poi anche settare un passw vuota così non rompe quando le applicazioni lo richiedono
<Ab3L> filo1234: sarà diverso come dici tu... grazie lo stesso.
<gatolopez70> aspè.... non avevo visto l'edit riprovo col nuovo indirizzo
<Ab3L> seawolf: ma se setto la pw vuota, non è che poi anche la vicina mi entra nel pc?
<Daredevil> è incredibile
<filo1234> Ab3L: da kwalletmanager....leggo che puoi impostare un apassword blank
<filo1234> Ab3L: ma va
<Daredevil> quella merda di corona su canale 5 manco se fosse un grande attore
<filo1234> !chat | Daredevil
<ubot-it> Daredevil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Daredevil> ma quando cazzo deve morire?
<Daredevil> a scusate
<filo1234> !chat | Daredevil
<Daredevil> ho sbagliato
<seawolf> se riesce ad avere accesso fisico al pc si Ab3L .ma se lo usi solo te,non ci son problemi
<filo1234> ma poi non è la password dell'utente è del kwallet
<seawolf> sì infatti,magari ne crei uno nuovo di portafogli solo per la passw del wifi
<filo1234> gatolopez70: comunquw dai un ping -c3 calvino.freenode.net e dimmi cosa da
<filo1234> gatolopez70: perchè quell'ip che hai postato relativo a calvino non mi risulta
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623694/
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : secondo me non è andato.... sbaglio?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234>  packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2017ms
<filo1234> gatolopez70: prova ping -c3 213.92.8.4
<filo1234> gatolopez70: se vai hai qualche casino con i dns
<kekko> ciao ragazzi..... ho un probelma...... ho appena istallato ubuntu 11.04 ed ho istallaytotutti i driver (di rete e video)....... il problema è che non mi compare tra il gestore delle connesioni la connessione wireless
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : l'unica cosa che mi viene da pensare è che gli serve una porta bloccata o dal router o da firestarter...
<kekko> sapete darmi cosiglio? :)
<filo1234> gatolopez70: butta giu firestarter allora
<filo1234> e prova
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : gli altri canali che usano 6667 vanno (compreso debian e prat tutti gli altri)
<filo1234> si ma tu non risolvi calvino.freenode.net
<filo1234> gatolopez70: prova ping -c3 213.92.8.4
<gatolopez70> filo1234: come faccio? killall firestarter?
<filo1234> gatolopez70: prova ping -c3 213.92.8.4
<kekko> qulacuno?
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : gatolopez70@gatolopez70-laptop:~$ ping -c3 213.92.8.4 PING 213.92.8.4 (213.92.8.4) 56(84) bytes of data.
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623698/
<filo1234> gatolopez70: spe
<gatolopez70> ok...
<filo1234> gatolopez70: ping -c3 irc.freenode.net
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : gatolopez70@gatolopez70-laptop:~$ ping -c3 irc.freenode.net PING irc.freenode.net (42.1.2.112) 56(84) bytes of data.
<filo1234> no lo vedi
<gatolopez70> boh.... idee?
<filo1234> cerca sul 42.1.2.112
<filo1234> ch enon è assolutamente l'ip di freenode
<gatolopez70> lo devo pingare?
<filo1234> no
<gatolopez70> dal browser?
<filo1234> sta risolvendo ip a cazz
<gatolopez70> boh....
<filo1234> gatolopez70: nslookup irc.freenode.net
<filo1234> gatolopez70: ascolta metti questo nel server e vedi se si connette 213.179.58.83
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623701/
<filo1234> gatolopez70: secondo me hai qualche proxy che filtra o dns di non so dove
<gatolopez70> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<gatolopez70> preoccupante la cosa... o sbaglio???
<gatolopez70> sono connesso dalla mia connessione di casa
<filo1234> gatolopez70: ascolta metti questo nel server e vedi se si connette 213.179.58.83
<filo1234> connettiti con l'ip
<filo1234> e vediamo
<gatolopez70> nel server dove? scusa la niubbaggine...
<filo1234> in xchat dico
<gatolopez70> sempre da xchat al posto di irc.freenode.net etc etc...?
<filo1234> si
<gatolopez70> ok
<filo1234> metti quell'ip
<filo1234> torno dopo
<kekko> scusate ragazzi ma ho avuto un prblema alla connessione..... volete che riposti la domanda? :)
<lu_ka70> filo1234 : azz sono da xchat...
<kekko> nessuno?
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : non so che diamine gli ha preso o con quale tentativo ma da quello che vedo si sta connettendo anche da xchat
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : l'ha preso all'istante! grazie filo! :D
<Daredevil> una cosa più attinente: come si chiama il nuovo visualizzatore di immagini su natty?
<Daredevil> quello di default
<kekko> rgazzi??
<Daredevil> shotwell, non me lo fa scaricare dal software center mi dice che ci sono pacchetti non fidati??? O-o
<Daredevil> come mai questa moria stasera?
<Daredevil> pensavo di aver fatto una semplice domanda
<filo1234> gatolopez70: mettendo l'ip ti si connette?
<valeria> ciao ragazzi, avrei un problema con l'audio sul mio eepc. ho ubuntu 10.10 e all'improvviso non funziona più l'output
<valeria> ho controllato anche con alsamixer
<filo1234> valeria: e sono ok i volumi?
<valeria> filo1234, sembrano tutti al max
<filo1234> valeria: hanno 00 o MM alla base?
<valeria> 00
<Steeler> come posso riavviare la scheda audio ?
<Daredevil> valeria mi sa che stasera è magra...non c'è nessuno in giro che dà una mano
<valeria> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> valeria: uhmm hai gia provato a riavviare?
<valeria> filo1234, si
<gatolopez70__> filo1234 : ero un attimo al cellu
<gatolopez70__> sì adesso sta andando anche da xchat
<filo1234> valeria: hai fatto aggiornamenti? prova a riavviare con il kernel precedente
<valeria> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/623721/
<filo1234> gatolopez70__: si ma con l'ip? se rimetti irc.freenode.net?
<valeria> filo1234, potrebbe essere qualche servizio disattivato?
<filo1234> valeria: hai provato da alsamixer con F6 a cambiare la scheda?
<valeria> filo1234, no, ora provo
<filo1234> valeria: altrimenti prova con un altro kernel
<filo1234> e vediamo
<valeria> filo1234, sul sito dell'asus tra i driver del mio pc c'è un kernel linux, posso utilizzare quello?
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623725/
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : con l'url no.... a cosa è dovuta sta cosa???
<filo1234> valeria: no vedi se da grub all'avvio hai altri kernel
<filo1234> gatolopez70: hai dei dns ciucchi
<gatolopez70> non ci crederai è da un paio d'ore che ci sbatto il cranio!!!
<filo1234> gatolopez70: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gatolopez70> looooool
<valeria> filo1234, ok
<gatolopez70> definisci dns ciucchi.... cosa posso controllare???
<filo1234> valeria: devi tenere shift premuto al boot
<filo1234> gatolopez70: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<valeria> filo1234, ok
<gatolopez70> filo1234 : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623728/
<gatolopez70> boh... a okkiometro tutto normale... :/
<filo1234> gatolopez70: si ma il tuo provider è malato....ascolta
<gatolopez70> dimmi
<filo1234> gatolopez70: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<filo1234> gatolopez70: poi rifai vedere cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gatolopez70> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623730/
<valeria> filo1234, non ho altrikernel
<filo1234> gatolopez70: ok adesso riprova mettendo irc.freenode.net
<filo1234> valeria: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<luca> ANG|NEWS|01
<valeria> diffidente eh!:) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623731/
<filo1234> valeria: no è che devo vedere :)
<luca> #106
<filo1234> valeria: uhm hai provato come ti ho detto su alsamixer?
<GATO70> filo1234 : così lo prende.... che diamine è successo???
<valeria> filo1234, si
<valeria> niente
<valeria> forse ho disattivato qualche servizio all'avvio
<valeria> da boot-up-manager
<filo1234> GATO70: te l'ho detto il tuo provider non risolve quegli indirizzi
<filo1234> valeria: boh verifica non ho molte idee riguardo l'audio
<filo1234> GATO70: fai così ora
<GATO70> com'è possibile che non riuscivo ad entrare praticamente solo qui su #ubuntu.it???
<GATO70> stavo provando i canali un po' a rotazione e li prendeva praticamente tutti... boh!
<GATO70> dimmi... :D
<filo1234> GATO70: echo "nameserver 8.8.4.4" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf && sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<filo1234> GATO70: così usi i dns di google....e network-manager non te li ricambia
<GATO70> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/623738/
<GATO70> ok...
<valeria> filo1234, sembra tutto ok
<valeria> provo a vedere se dal bios sono disattivate
<GATO70> ah ok... pensi che sia un fatto di nman?
<GATO70> sarà ora di passare a WiCD???
<filo1234> GATO70: no ho detto che è colpa dei dns del tuo provider
<GATO70> devo dire è la prima volta che inciampo in sta cosa.... sono 4 anni che sono con tiscali...
<GATO70> grazie comunque per tutto il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<GATO70> gentilissimo! :D
<filo1234> GATO70: be in effetti è strano ma chissà cosa fa soru
<GATO70> hahahhahahah
<GATO70> già.... si sarà accanito per festeggiare la vittoria di Zedda! :D
<valeria> filo1234, niente. però da windows funziona :(
<filo1234> valeria: boh che scheda hai?
<manara> salve a tutti
<manara> sono nuovo del sistema ubuntu e ho dei problemi con l'installazione della stampante
<manara> ho scaricato dal sito della canopn il filtro con driver per sistemi linux
<valeria> filo1234, come controllo?
<manara> ma nonostante abbia indicato il driver ppd
<manara> mi dice che manca il pacchetto pstocanonij
<manara> e non so dove reperirlo
<manara> grazie per l'aiuto
<nOliMit> ciao a tutti, i jack frontali del mio case non funzionano (con ubuntu) come posso fare?
<manara> grazie lo stesso
<manara> ci sentiamo
<valeria> !audio
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio e http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-11
<abbronzato> sera a tutti, se su un pc dove solitamente usata un'altra distro ed avviato con grub "1", se libero una partizione di una ventina di giga posso installare la lts di ubuntu mantenendo il grub che sto usando ora? oppure devo virtualizzare? vi ringrazio
<kuix> vivi? :)
<glpiana> ola
<peppe84> buongiorno. ho simple-scan che mi funziona con permessi di root e non da utente normale. in pastebin il debug di simple-scan da utente normale e da root http://paste.ubuntu.com/624101/
<peppe84> la stampante invece è ok.
<glpiana> peppe84, modello?
<peppe84> è una lexmark x2600
<glpiana> peppe84, proviamo una cosa
<glpiana> peppe84, nel terminale:   ls .sane
<glpiana> ti da qualcosa?
<peppe84> quella cartella non c'è manco da root. /etc/init.d/saned in 11.04 è disabilitato tra l'altro
<glpiana> peppe84, cosa intendi per "non c'è neanche da root"?
<peppe84> dopo aver avviato simple-scan da root e dopo averlo usato correttamente... non è presente nessuna cartella .sane nella home dell'utente root.
<glpiana> peppe84, ma che c'entra l'utente root?
<glpiana> perchè usi root?
<glpiana> poi ti stupisci che i permessi non funzionino?
<peppe84> perché non funziona da utente normale
<peppe84> è questa la domanda
<peppe84> che azz devo fà per farlo andare anche da utente normale?
<glpiana> peppe84, digita: ls -la .gconf/apps/simple-scan
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<peppe84> glpiana, hai fatto tombola: -rw--------
<glpiana> peppe84, puoi copiare tutta la riga?
<glpiana> anzi metti tutto su pastebin
<peppe84> si
<peppe84> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/624119/
<glpiana> peppe84, è a posto
<peppe84> si?
<glpiana> peppe84, locate sane  | grep home
<peppe84> il nulla
<glpiana> peppe84, scanimage -L
<peppe84> device `Lexmarklxdn:libusb/005/003' is a Lexmark 2600 Series Scanner
<peppe84> però provo anche a installare xsane non è che devo usare per forza simple-scan
<glpiana> peppe84, no, fermo un attimo dai
<peppe84> sto fermo
<glpiana> peppe84, scanimage > prova.png
<peppe84> scanimage: open of device Lexmarklxdn:libusb/005/003 failed: Invalid argument
<peppe84> la stessa cosa fatta con sudo va a buon fine
<glpiana> peppe84, senti se vuoi che andiamo d'accordo smetti di usare sudo o root almeno finoa quando non ti dico che rinuncio a provare a fare andare sto scanner, ok?
<glpiana> altrimenti arrangiati
<peppe84> glpiana, era per darti un informazione in più. me l'avresti chiesto?
<glpiana> no, peppe84 e ti ho anche detto di non usare rott, cazzarola
<peppe84> apposto
<glpiana> peppe84, metti su pastebin l'output di sane-find-scanner
<peppe84> http://paste.ubuntu.com/624124/
<glpiana> peppe84, caos'altro c'è collegato? la webcam?
<peppe84> via usb? una chiavetta wifi e una tastiera/mouse infrarossi
<peppe84> lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/624125/
<glpiana> peppe84, come lo hai installato? hai seguito qualche guida? o hai solo apertto simplescan?
<glpiana> peppe84, oh
<glpiana> dai su, non ci adormentiamo
<peppe84> glpiana, azz un attimo :-)
<glpiana> peppe84, un attimo cosa? non puoi rispondere'
<glpiana> ?
<peppe84> glpiana, basta solo installare i driver della stampante. il resto si fa da se
<peppe84> glpiana, eh ma il tempo di scrivere. ho solo dieci dita io
<peppe84> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2600
<glpiana> -.- vabbè, quando poi vuoi rispondere alla mia domanda
<glpiana> ooohhh e non potevi dire "ho seguito una guida"?
<glpiana> peppe84, hai già riavviato?
<peppe84> glpiana, ho seguito una guida che ho scritto io. il problema che ho documentato sulla 10.10 è diverso sulla 11.04
<peppe84> si. ho provato un attimo prima di scrivere qui
<glpiana> peppe84, cat /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf
<peppe84> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/624131/
<glpiana> peppe84, proviamo: gksu gedit /etc/sane.d/lexmark.conf
<glpiana> peppe84, aggiungi in fondo usb 0x043d 0x011d
<peppe84> glpiana, hai fatto tombola
<glpiana> peppe84, cioè son caduto facendo gran ciadello?
<peppe84> glpiana, ci hai preso :-)
<glpiana> bene
<glpiana> ho vinto!
<peppe84> glpiana, eheh la perseveranza premia :-D
<peppe84> adesso esco. ma a quella pagina aggiungerò il suggerimento di verificare che in lexmark.conf sia presente il vendor e il modello corretto
<Daredevil> ciao
<Daredevil> coem aggiungo banshee nello gnome panel sotto l'audio?
<glpiana> Daredevil, come hai installato banshee?
<peppe84> glpiana, ho aggiunto. si dovrebbe capire... http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/LexmarkX2600
<Daredevil> mmm nella 10.04 dal software center
<glpiana> Daredevil, hai già chiuso e riaperto la sessione?
<Daredevil> sì
<glpiana> Daredevil, ah ma aspetta. magari non viene insertito lì perchè vive sotto l'icona del volume, come evolution che non è nel menu perchè vive sotto la bustina
<fabio75> Salve, mi chiamo Fabio, ho appena installato ubuntu su netbook, e vorrei cambiare alcune impostazioni, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<glpiana> peppe84, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> fabio75, tu chiedi e chi sa ti risponde
<Daredevil> glpiana: ma infatti io lo voglio sotto l'icona del volume...
<fabio75> ok, grazie. Dunque, vorrei cambiare la posizione della barra del desktop da "in alto" a "in basso", come si fa?
<Daredevil> glpiana: la cosa più importante comunque non è questa ma un'altra: come carico le stazioni radio su banshee non ce n'è manco una
<glpiana> Daredevil, nel terminale scrivi: locate banshee.desktop
<glpiana> fabio75, che interfaccia stai usando? se non sai come si chiama fai uno screenshot e postalo
<Daredevil> glpiana: vale anche per amarok?
<glpiana> !image | fabio75
<ubot-it> fabio75: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> Daredevil, cosa?
<Daredevil> quel comnado
<Daredevil> comando
<glpiana> Daredevil, mi serve per vedere dove è il file
<glpiana> Daredevil, dai quello e anche locate rhythmbox.desktop
<fabio75> Non sono collegato con il netbook, ma con un destop normale.
<Daredevil> glpiana: senti il primo non riporta nessun risultato
<peppe84> Daredevil, per quanto riguarda l'aggiungere le stazioni radio. dovresti fare clic destro su radio e scegliere "Aggiungi stazione". Successivamente dovresti mettere il collegamento giusto alla voce URL dello stream.
<glpiana> Daredevil, ma senti un po'. fai un giro sui plugin di banshee e se non c'è nulla vediamo
<Daredevil> peppe84: mi offriresti un link di stream magari lo stesso di itunes?
<glpiana> fabio75, descrivila allora :)
<glpiana> fabio75, hai la barra di lato con le icone quadrate?
<peppe84> Daredevil, non uso la radio da pc. dovresti cercarteli tu :-
<Daredevil> glpiana: già fatto il giro, non ci sono plugin che mi mettono banshee là sotto ma non è importante
<fabio75> Bè, ti dico subito che ho scaricato l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, credo sia la 11.04 sì, ha le icone quadrate a lato, bravo
<Daredevil> non muoio se non riesco a metterlo sotto al volume
<fabio75> Tutte ben impilate.
<glpiana> fabio75, oki, allora non si può
<fabio75> ?!?!?!
<fabio75> In ubuntu nn si può?!?!?!
<glpiana> fabio75, se vuoi la vecchia interfaccia, vai sull'icona in alto a destra, scegli termina sessione e al loin in basso scegli ubuntu classic
<Daredevil> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/WytMpA2n
<fabio75> ok
<peppe84> Daredevil, ma infatti credo che è l'indicatore di ubuntu 10.04 che era così (che non si può aggiungere). vediamo che dicono gli altri.
<fabio75> provo
<glpiana> peppe84, magari aggiungerlo si può anche, ma sarebbe solo il lanciatore
<glpiana> Daredevil, sudo updatedb
<glpiana> Daredevil, poi di nuovo: locate banshee.desktop
<fabio75> NN c'è scritto ubuntu classic... c'è Lock screen, guest session, switch from.. log out suspend hibernate restrst shut down e system settin
<glpiana> peppe84, vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat che ti dico che correzione devi fare
<glpiana> fabio75, devi fare logout e POI scegli
<fabio75> ok
<Daredevil> glpiana: nulla di fatto
<Daredevil> glpiana: non c'è nessun banshee desktop
<glpiana> Daredevil, ma il punto lo metti?
<Daredevil> glpiana: faccio di più: copio e incollo quello che mi scrivi
<fabio75> dunque, faccio log out, mi entra in una configurazione diversa del desktop, mi chiede la pass... e ritorna alla schermata prededente!!! Dove nn c'è ubuntu classic, però
<glpiana> Daredevil, dpkg -L banshee
<simone> buongiorno a tutti avrei bisogno di una mano sull'istallazione di un driver di una stampante
<glpiana> fabio75, quando scegli il nome appare una  barra in basso
<glpiana> fabio75, da lì puoi aprire dei menu
<fabio75> esatto
<glpiana> simone, che stampante
<Daredevil> glpiana: e che devo fare? te lo devo pastare?
<glpiana> fabio75, eh fallo :)
<jester-> simone: cioè?
<fabio75> ok, provo
<glpiana> Daredevil, sì
<Daredevil> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/prukcMfW
<simone> glpiana,jester-: ho una Samsung ML-2855, ho scaricato il driver per linux direttamente dal sito della Samsung xkè ubuntu (ho il Narvalo) non trovava il driver adatto da solo. Il fle era zippato e una volta estratto ho trovato una cartella con scritto cdroot dove sono contenuti molti file
<glpiana> Daredevil, locate banshee-1.desktop
<glpiana> simone, sul sito di samsung ci sono le istruzioni. credo siano riportate anche nel file che hai aperto
<Daredevil> glpiana: http://pastebin.com/fr7ipQui
<simone> glpiana le ho cercate ma senza risultato... provo a cercare meglio
<simone> glpiana: ah! una cosa... dentro cdroot cè la cartella Linux e un file chiamato autorun
<glpiana> simone, apri quella direcotry e fai una schemrata che vediamo. non mi ricordo più come si installava. no so dirti come si chiama il launcher. ma se lo vedo magari lo ricordo
<glpiana> simone, ah ecco
<glpiana> simone, gaurda se è eseguibile
<glpiana> simone, tasto destro -> proprietà, scheda permessi
<fabio75> Niente da fare, mi sa che sono imbranato, c'è un passaggio che non mi quadra. Possiamo fare passo passo?
<glpiana> fabio75, termina sessione -> nuova schermata di login, clicchi sul nome e ti fermi, guardi in basso, sono apparse delle scritte
<glpiana> fabio75, una delle voci è session credo se è in inglese, ha un menu a tendina
<glpiana> fabio75, la voce seleziona è ubuntu, tu scegli ubuntu classic
<Daredevil> glpiana: mi hai abbandonato?
<jester-> simone: non c'è un readme o un file install?
<fabio75> Sì, è tutto in inglese, in effetti...
<simone> glpiana sul proprietario c'è leggere soltanto ma su Esecuzione cè attiva la spunta "consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma
<fabio75> ok, allora vado su Log out
<simone> jester- dentro si ma cliccandoci 2 volte non si avvia
<jester-> simone: destro e pari con-->gedit
<jester-> e apri
<simone> jester. mi da 4 opzioni tra cui mostra annulla esegui ed esegui nel terminale
<glpiana> simone, esegui
<jester-> simone: mostra
<glpiana> che parte l'installer
<jester-> sul readme
<glpiana> jester-, no no, faglielo esguire che è l'autorun
<jester-> aaaah
<glpiana> ah sul readme?
<glpiana> no spe ci siamo incasinati :D
<fabio75> ok, dopo il Log out mi si è aperta nuova schermata con vecchio desktop ubuntu
<glpiana> hihihihihih
<fabio75> mi chiede il login utente
<glpiana> fabio75, ecco, quello è lo gnome che puoi modificarti come vuoi
<fabio75> che faccio?
<glpiana> ah no sei al login
<glpiana> clicca sul nome dell'utente
<glpiana> fabio75, e guarda la barra in basso
<fabio75> appunto, ma quando dò login passa subito alla schermata che nn voglio
<fabio75> prima di fare il log, giusto?
<glpiana> fabio75, ti ho detto di selezionare il nome e fermarti e guardare la barra
<glpiana> non so come altro spiegarlo
<fabio75> ok
<glpiana> su quella barra c'è anche la selezione della lingua
<fabio75> Sto guardando, ci sono 2 ikone, una prima  e una dopo il timer, quella dopo è quella di chiusura, credo
<glpiana> Daredevil, boh non trovo nulla di utile
<fabio75> quale devo cliccare?
<glpiana> fabio75, io non so dove stai guardando
<glpiana> fabio75, devi fare logout e uscire
<fabio75> in basso a destra
<fabio75> Sulla barra
<glpiana> fabio75, hai cliccato sul nome dell'utente?
<fabio75> sì
<fabio75> ma nn ho dato la pass.
<akis24> giorno
<fabio75> Se dò la pass rientra nel desktop che nn desidero
<glpiana> fabio75, ecco guarda la barra. è vuota? ci devono essere almeno due menu
<fabio75> Sì, ci sono 2 icone, nella barra, una prima e una dopo l'ora
<glpiana> fabio75, guarda sta immagine http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://linuxubuntu.myblog.it/media/00/00/2007022050.GIF&imgrefurl=http://linuxubuntu.myblog.it/archive/2011/01/19/unity-2d-adesso-puo-essere-installato-in-ubuntu-10-10-maveri.html&usg=__yHo4uh0_Kg_wu673JC27mhkuehQ=&h=567&w=786&sz=169&hl=it&start=0&sig2=NsMpy6LyICU8Khg0Jm6zDg&zoom=1&tbnid=YtcHz72idEit8M:&tbnh=140&tbnw=205&ei=BTjzTbK3Es7Osgb2hZ2bBg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dschermata%2Blogi
<glpiana> n%2Bnatty%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dit%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dubuntu%26hs%3DuaL%26sa%3DN%26channel%3Dfs%26biw%3D1230%26bih%3D905%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=459&page=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0&tx=47&ty=59&biw=1230&bih=905
<glpiana> oossignur, aspetta
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fabio75> ok, trovata la dicitura classic
<glpiana> fabio75, http://tinyurl.com/6kox9gj guarda qui
<glpiana> ooohhh!!!! :D
<glpiana> fabio75, sei entrato?
<fabio75> ok, grande!!
<fabio75> Ci sono riuscito!!!
<fabio75> Schermata vecchio stile ubuntu, finalmente!!!!
<fabio75> e per spostare la barra giù^
<fabio75> giù?
<glpiana> fabio75, tasto destro sul pannello e vai nelle proprietà
<glpiana> ma ne hai già una sotto
<fabio75> Dimenticavo, sei stato veramente bravo, sono un imbrananto informatico, e aiutarmi nn è facile...
<glpiana> :)
<fabio75> bè, ma se volessi invertire le barre, o toglierne una?
<fabio75> E altra cosa, dove si cambia l'impstazione lingua? Adesso mi vien fuori tutto in inglese sulle finestre
<fabio75> Non tutto, ma tanto...
<fabio75> ok, barra spostata, grazie..
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | fabio75
<ubot-it> fabio75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco dei pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano/ElencoPacchetti
<fabio75> Ha ok, ci vuole il collegamento internet, ma allora devo aspettare, qua dove vivo io nn ci sono wi-fi
<glpiana> fabio75, non ha la presa ethernet?
<fabio75> sì, ma se tolgo dal questo dove scrivo, nn funziona più questo..
<fabio75> NN arriva neanche l'ADSL dove vivo, fai conto...
<glpiana> nemmeno dove vivo io. antennino sul tetto, router e ho il wifi in casa :)
<glpiana> fabio75, comunque la volta che lo colleghi, prima aggiorni e poi metti a posto le lingue e installi i programmi
<fabio75> ma.. antennino in che senso? Perchè pure io uso antenna..
<glpiana> ma prima aggiorna mi raccomando. ti eviti problemi
<fabio75> ma poi filo
<glpiana> fabio75, se vuoi ne parliamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio75> infatti, farò così.
<fabio75> Ma... non è questa?
<fabio75> x curiosità, dove vivi, che provincia?
<glpiana> no, quesot è il canale di supporto #ubuntu-it
<glpiana> !chat| fabio75
<ubot-it> fabio75: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio75> mi mandi il link?
<fabio75> ok, grazie ubot-it
<fabio75> A risentirci.
<fabio75> ok, grazie a tutti dell'aiuto. Ciao Gipiana, sei stato fantastico.
<donfabino> una domanda, il lettore pdf migliore per linux?
<donfabino> quello standard è un po lento
<glpiana> donfabino, puoi installare acrobat reader se vuoi
<donfabino> ah bien
<donfabino> come lo installo puoi darmi una dritta?
<glpiana> !info acroread
<ubot-it> acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.4.2-0natty1 (natty), package size 61997 kB, installed size 149056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<donfabino> :
<donfabino> glpiana, trovo solo xpdf
<donfabino> :(
<glpiana> spe che guardo
<glpiana> donfabino, apri il software center
<donfabino> asp trovato grazie
<donfabino> dovevo abilitare "Software Partner di Canonical"
<glpiana> giusto
<donfabino> molto meglio adesso con acroread grazie ancora
<donfabino> :)
<dannatoHD> salve
<dannatoHD> ho un probl,ho fatto l'aggiornamento della nuova versione di ubuntu,ho installato i driver per la scheda video ed ora il pc si accende ma rimane bloccato
<dannatoHD> alla schermata del Desktop
<glpiana> dannatoHD, che scheda e che drievr?
<glpiana> *driver
<dannatoHD> nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE]
<dannatoHD> adesso sono da una live 9.04
<glpiana> dannatoHD, hai l'ingresso automatico o il login?
<dannatoHD> login
<glpiana> dannatoHD, qualsiasi interfaccia scegli rimane bloccato? o non arrivi proprio al login?
<dannatoHD> il login me lo fare
<glpiana> dannatoHD, ecco, qualsiasi cosa scegli rimane bloccato?
<dannatoHD> dopo il login si blocca
<glpiana> intendo dire il tipo di sessione
<dannatoHD> SI
<glpiana> dannatoHD, se hai la 11.04 scegli ubuntu classic no effects
<glpiana> hai già provato?
<dannatoHD> no
<glpiana> prova :)
<dannatoHD> ma adesso come riesco a cambiarlo?
<glpiana> no effects
<glpiana> poi torni e si mette a posto qui. non io perchè sto uscendo
<Guest89965> ciao a tutti
<Guest89965> esiste un programma di riconoscimento grafico per ubuntu?
<jester-> Guest89965: ocr?
<m4x> si ocr
<jester-> m4x: ce n'è piu di uno
<jester-> gocr, ocrad per esempio
<m4x> li trovo in ubuntu software center ?
<donfabino> cos'è un programma per il riconoscimento grafico?
<jester-> gocr-gtw che è una gui di ocr
<jester-> m4x: yess nel softcenter
<donfabino> e' una sciocchezza, ma perchè emphaty non ha una icona nel system try quando la chiudi?
<jester-> donfabino: unity?
<donfabino> no gnome
<jester-> di solito la mette
<jester-> l'icona
<m4x> perfetto grazie
<jester-> vada nelle opzioni se va abilitata
<donfabino> tra le impostazioni non trovo niente
<Daredevil> esiste un modo per poter inserire le stazioni radio di itunes su banshee??
<onebitxajax> disconnesso
<PapaDiJimmY> ciao scusate ma come devo fare per far supportare ad ubuntu la variazione della frequenza della cpu che mi dice non supportata
<dade_91> PapaDiJimmY:  come cambi la variazione della frequenzaq della cpu?
<dade_91> PapaDiJimmY:  intendo con quale strumento?
<PapaDiJimmY> con quello che ci sta dentro le aplicazioni di aggiungi al pannello
<PapaDiJimmY> se guardi cè
<fabio333> se la cpu lo supporta
<PapaDiJimmY> e io mica ho una cpu dell'eta della pietra
<PapaDiJimmY> è un phenom II 965 be
<fabio333> che cpu è però?
<PapaDiJimmY> 4 core
<fabio333> non credo su laptop
<fabio333> quelo coso va a oltre 3 ghz
<PapaDiJimmY> non ho capito scusa perche dovrebbe andare a meno?
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, apri un terminale
<PapaDiJimmY> cioè stai dicendo che oltre i 3 giga non lo supporta?
<PapaDiJimmY> apro il terminale e che faccio Holden
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, lancia: dmesg | grep -i powernow
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, e metti quello che spunta su pastebin
<Holden> !paste | PapaDiJimmY
<ubot-it> PapaDiJimmY: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<PapaDiJimmY> e vabe aspetta
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque lo potevo mettere pure qui tanto cè poca roba
<PapaDiJimmY> Holden,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/624283/
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque bastava che mettevo qui powernow-k8: No compatible ACPI _PSS objects found.
<PapaDiJimmY> ma poi che vuoldire
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, hmm, dal bios hai abilitato il Cool'n'Quiet?
<PapaDiJimmY> no non mi sembra , mi pare sia disabilitato
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, eh, lo devi abilitare se vuoi la possibilità di variare la freq. della cpu
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, altrimenti resta sempre al max
<PapaDiJimmY> a devo abilitarlo
<PapaDiJimmY> percio' se lo abilito quella roba mi funzionerebbe?
<Holden> certo (a meno di altri problemi col bios etc)
<PapaDiJimmY> si ma comunque l'ho disabilitato perche ho messo inoverclock , so che per l'overclock misogna disabilitarlo
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, ti devi spuntare una cosa del genere http://paste.ubuntu.com/624285/
<PapaDiJimmY> ho overclocckato tramite molòtiplicatore, se lo abilito dici che l'overclock avrebbe problemi?
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, ah okay, allora vedi un pò te. il mio consiglio è di lasciare perdere overclock etc
<PapaDiJimmY> e vabe si lo so che bisogna lasciar perdere
<PapaDiJimmY> ma da 3400 l'ho portato quasi a 4000
<Holden> ok, io ti ho detto come fare, a te la scelta
<PapaDiJimmY> sempre tenendo docchio la temperatura
<Daredevil> ragazzi qualcuno saprebbe spiegarmi un modo per aggiungere canali radio su banshee che risulta vuotissimo? che tipo di link bisogna inserire per ascoltare qualche radio?
<PapaDiJimmY> sisi poi provo a disabilitarlo e vedo se funziona
<Holden> Daredevil, non conosco banshee, ma credo che un qualsiasi url di radio vada bene, prova http://mp3-vr-128.as34763.net:80/
<PapaDiJimmY> a poi Holden    volevo dire siccome ho preso una chiavetta tv in fiera che con windows funziona con blòazevideo, e non viene riconosciuta da ubuntu come con la haupage , come dovrei fare per farla funzionare
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, cerca nel wiki se è supportata o meno e se c'è qualche guida
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa Holden  ma quello che haimesso in pastebin sarebbe il tuo processore?  ma ocme mai ogni core ha una frequenza diversa?
<PapaDiJimmY> come mai ogni core ha una frequenza diversa?
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, no, ogni core ha la possibilità di usare quelle 4 frequenze
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, cerca la chiavetta anche qui http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices
<PapaDiJimmY> a puoi mettere 4 frequenze
<PapaDiJimmY> si ok la cerco
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa holden posso chiederti un parere? siccome ho una 8800gts 512 e mi voglio fare una vga nuova, pensavo che la piu ocnveniente come prezzo prestazioni sia la gtx 570, tu pensi che mi convenga o mi consigli di aspettare
<Holden> PapaDiJimmY, sinceramente non saprei, prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<PapaDiJimmY> a ok
<PapaDiJimmY> vabe a dopo mi sa che mi vado a mangiare qualcosa
<PapaDiJimmY> intantograzie
<PapaDiJimmY> intanto grazie
<Holden> di niente, ciao
<PapaDiJimmY> ciao
<Daredevil> Holden: grazie quella va bene
<Daredevil> ma se volessi cambiare genere???
<Daredevil> tipo ambient?
<Holden> Daredevil, prova a vedere qui http://www.sky.fm/
<Daredevil> ;)
<Daredevil> ma mi devo iscrivere?
<Holden> hmm, tempo fa si poteva prendere l'url di una radio e metterlo nel tuo player preferito, non so se hanno cambiato ora Daredevil
<Daredevil> Holden: il primo link che mi hai dato funziona
<Daredevil> gli altri non so come prenderli
<Daredevil> ma ora devo andare a presto grazie
<gigirock> #ubuntu-it-chat
<MatteoR> @seen napster*
<ubottu-it> MatteoR: napster* could be napster_32 (1 day, 17 hours, 58 minutes, and 48 seconds ago), napster_ (3 days, 16 hours, 33 minutes, and 5 seconds ago), or napster32 (6 days, 1 hour, 23 minutes, and 54 seconds ago)
<MatteoR> Ciao a tutti
<hirabayashitaro> salve a tutti
<hirabayashitaro> volevo chiedere un consiglio riguardo all'installare ubuntu a fianco di lubuntu e un po' di cose su come partizionare eventualmente i dischi
<hirabayashitaro> ho letto su qualche sito che si può condividere la cartella home tra i due sistemi. Ma sarà una buona idea? Essendo tutti i file di configurazione nell ahome non ci saranno problemi tra i due SO?
<remix_tj> non serve fare una nuova installazione se intendi usare la stessa versione
<Holden> hirabayashitaro, non credo sia una buona idea...
<remix_tj> basta semplicemente che installi il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop nella versione di lubuntu che hai adesso
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: lo so, ma vorrei mantenere un sistema leggero ed affiancarcene uno funzionale da usare solo per alcune cose particolari
<remix_tj> bah io non ci perderei del tempo a fare cosi'
<remix_tj> che poi questa idea del sistema "leggero"
<remix_tj> se installi una seconda versione di ubuntu occupa piu' spazio!
<hirabayashitaro> Holden: lo penso anche io. Ma non avendo mai avuto un sistema dual boot mi chiedevo quali fossero le eventuali problematiche di condivisione files ecc
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: lo spazio non è un grosso problema, ma il mio netbook non è troppo prestante, quindi per l'uso quotidiano pensavo di tenerlo leggero
<remix_tj> si ok
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: mentre se devo fare qualcosa di più "cazzuto" passare a ubuntu classico (che è abbastanza pesante)
<remix_tj> ma non e' mica windows eh. Se installi componenti di gnome non e' che si avviano da soli e ti occupano spazio
<remix_tj> io direi di installare i programmi che ti servono dentro a lubuntu e finita li'
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: E devo dire che lubuntu è davvero leggero
<remix_tj> non lo metto in dubbio, conosco benissimo il prodotto
<remix_tj> ma ripeto
<remix_tj> ubuntu lubuntu kubuntu xubuntu & co
<remix_tj> condividono gli stessi repository
<remix_tj> quindi puoi benissimo in lubuntu installare programmi delle altre versioni
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: si, ma mi sembra inutile istallare nautilus per drag&droppare files da rhythmbox
<remix_tj> beh, trova un altro modo per farlo allora
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: in ogni caso penso tu abbia ragione, semplicemente vorrei provare la soluzione dual boot
<remix_tj> hirabayashitaro: e' una cagata
<remix_tj> porta un sacco di problemi
<remix_tj> e una rottura doppia
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: questo vorrei sapere. Quali problemi?
<remix_tj> la condivisione della home?
<remix_tj> ti si sminchiano file di configurazione di programmi che usi in comune tra le due piattaforme
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: quella è una cosa che non mi convince infatti
<remix_tj> poi i permessi
<remix_tj> ecc ec
<remix_tj> hirabayashitaro io non l'ho mai fatto perche' l'ho ritenuto e continuo a ritenerlo da 8 anni a questa parte una cagata
<remix_tj> se proprio mi serviva una seconda distribuzione usavo un altra macchina o una macchina virtuale
<hirabayashitaro> remix_tj: capito. Farò delle prove in vbox
<alex_> ciao a tutti , ho appena ggiornato kubuntu dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 , e come ogni altra volta ..., non riparte , si pianta sulla schermata i accetto dopo il login , nonostante abbia rinominato la cartella .kde, c'è qualche modo per risolvere o tocca formattare !?!
<roxdragon> alex_,  metti il flag vga=792 all'avvio
<napster32> @seen MatteoR
<ubottu-it> napster32: MatteoR was last seen in #ubuntu-it 35 minutes and 2 seconds ago: <MatteoR> Ciao a tutti
<alex_> ok roxdragon, ma come !?!
<alex_> come entro nelle opzioni del grub ?
<roxdragon> shift
<roxdragon> o tab mi pare
<roxdragon> poi fai la "e"
<alex_> :O aspe che sto finendo di copiare alcune cose che mi ero dimenticato ..., sai stavo già preparandomi a formattare ....
<roxdragon> okok :)
<alex_> e dimmi una cosa roxdragon, magari sai anche dove trovo i file dei database mysql ?
<alex_> mi sentirei molto più sicuro , una volta messi nell'esterno ...
<alex_> sai pensavo che stavolta l'aggiornamento avesse funzionato ..., a detta di molti , non ci sono problemi ..., ma a me al solito , l'aggiornamento ha sempre e solo dato problemi ....., mahhh
<alex_> infatti , dopo anni che uso kubuntu , inizio a pensare se non sia il caso di cambiare distro ....
<roxdragon> alex_,  uhm...mai utilizzato mysql... vedi nella home
<alex_> roxdragon: nella home vedo solo le opzioni di mysql , non i database però ...
<seawolf> alex_ hai provato a dare startx in tty ,e vedere che errore ti da '
<roxdragon> prova su etc
<alex_> seawolf: non è un problema di x ...., figurati che parte la famosa schermata con le icone e tutti gli effetti , del caricamento del desktop ....
<alex_> poi si pianta prima di arrivare alla K
<nicotano> salve
<seawolf> magari e solo questione di reinstallare i driver video alex_ ,in tty troverai qualche informazione
<alex_> dici ehhh, ma prima del login vedo addirittura il logo nvidia , quindi semprerebbe che i driver vengano caricati correttamente , no !?!
<seawolf> quando sei al login,premi ctrl-alt-f1 fai il login in shell dai startx e vedi che errore ti da
<alex_> una cuoriosità ..., se monto il vecchio sistema nella cartella /mnt di una live , e poi uso chroot , dovrebbe andare il tutto !?! compreso mysql !?!
<alex_> seawolf: non da errori , l'ho già provato ...., parte la schermata di caricamento con le icone , poi si ferma li ....
<alex_> ho fatto anche tutti i controlli per verificare che non ci siano rimaste dipendenze insoddisfatte , e tutto sembra ok ...., solo che  non parte ...
<seawolf> ma,io proverei a purgare e reinstallare i driver nvida,prima del formattone
<seawolf> e pure a creare un nuovo user,si sa mai che sia nella home i problemi
<max_sme> ragazzi provo a masterizzare dvd con k3b ma mi quando parte mi dice Mikisofs si è schiantato cosa devo fare?
<alex_> seawolf:  è sufficiente rinominare xorg.conf per non far partire i driver nvidia, giusto ?
<seawolf> credo di si alex_ ,almeno anno fa era così
<seawolf> hai i 270.41.06 di nvidia ?
<rashxt> salve
<alex_> sai che non ricordo seawolf, avevo quelli proposti nella 10.10
<rashxt> ho metacity che occupa + di 1gb di memoria, è un bug o è normale, dopo un paio di ore il pc rallenta di parecchio
<rashxt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/778727
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 778727 in metacity "metacity has memory leak.  Grows to 700MB in 6 hours" [Undecided,New]
<seawolf> alex_ il pack si chiama nvidia-current lo purghi e reinstalli
<alex_> nessuno mi aiuta a trovare i file dei database mysql ehh !?!, sarei molto più tranquillo ... :)
<seawolf> alex_ intendi questi ? .local/share/akonadi/db_data/mysql/
<alex_> non cvredo , non ho nemmeno la cartella akonadi, visto che non lo uso ...
<seawolf> ma   locate mysql trovo tanta roba tipo /etc/mysql/conf.d
<donfabino> qualcuno mi può spiegare cos'è Ubuntu One?
<enzotib> donfabino: un programma per mettere dei file su qualche server di canonical, in modo da poter sincronizzare da diversi pc, e magari condividere con altri
<enzotib> donfabino: tipo dropbox, se lo conosci
<jofor> c'è ubuntu one
<enzotib> jofor: stavo appunto spiegando cos'è ubuntu one
<jofor> scusa
<donfabino> grazie
<donfabino> per poter sincronizzare dall'altra parte bisogna avere sempre ubuntu one vero?
<enzotib> donfabino: sì, non so se c'è una interfaccia web come per dropbox, non lo uso
<remix_tj> donfabino: al momento che sappia io il client c'e' solo per ubuntu, tra l'altro
<donfabino> capito quindi non è il massimo
<donfabino> ma questo dropbox offre spazio web gratuito?
<remix_tj> alex_: /var/lib/mysql/ trovi qui tutto :-)
<remix_tj> donfabino: cosa intendi per spazio web? ti danno 2gb di spazio, anzi se usi un link di qualcuno che ce l'ha gia' (tipo io) ti danno 2gb e 250mb
<remix_tj> :-)
<alex_> grazie remix_tj ora ci do un occhio ...
<donfabino> aah ho capito
<donfabino> non è spazio web ma condividi i tuoi file in rete
<donfabino> giusto?
<donfabino> o no? O.O
<donfabino> :P
<remix_tj> donfabino: praticamente si, metti dei file dentro e si sincronizzano con un server e da li' poi con tutti i client che sono collegati a quell'account
<remix_tj> poi eventualmente usando la cartella "Public" puoi ottenere un link dei file che ci sono dentro e farli vedere ad altri
<donfabino> ah capito, ottimo allora
<donfabino> tnx per la chiarezza
<remix_tj> donfabino: se ti serve fammi un fischio che ti passo quel link per avere un po' di spazio in piu'
<alex_> ok remix_tj finalmente ..., la cartella è quella ...., ma dimmi , se copio l'intera cartella , poi posso copiarla di nuovo una volta installato mysql , e mi vedrà tutti i database !?!
<remix_tj> alex_: dipende :-)
<remix_tj> nel senso che potrebbe funzionare ma e' fortemente sconsigliato
<remix_tj> ti consiglio di fare
<remix_tj> mysqldump --all-databases -u root -p > alldb.sql
<remix_tj> te li esporta in un formato che puoi reimportare sicuramente
<donfabino> remix_tj, vorrei farmi un account su dropbox
<remix_tj> ok
<alex_> aspetta remix_tj , quello potrei farlo se potessi accedere al mio sistema , per farlo da una live !?!
<remix_tj> alex_: devi essere sicuro che mysql si sia chiuso bene
<remix_tj> donfabino: http://db.tt/4CdQdFz
<alex_> più chiuso di cosi !?! sono da una live .... remix_tj
<remix_tj> no no
<remix_tj> intendo
<remix_tj> deve essersi chiuso correttamente flushando i dati e tutto
<remix_tj> cioe'
<remix_tj> se hai spento male la macchina non funzionera'.
<alex_> beh io ho fatto l'upgrade alla 11.04 , poi al riavvio non è più partito , quindi come faccio a sapere se si è chiuso bene !?!
<remix_tj> non lo saprai mai
<remix_tj> dovevi fare il backup prima di cominciare
<remix_tj> quindi boh
<remix_tj> prova e amen
<alex_> ecco vedi , sembra una barzelletta ragazzi ...., e inizio ad averne la p***e piene a dire il vero ..... mi sa che è ora di provare un altra distrò che non dia di questi stupidi problemi ogni volta che si aggiorna ...., sono stufi di perdere le mezze giornate a rimediare i pasticci che fa .....,
<alex_> poi che cavolo te lo propone insistentemente l'upgrade ...., sembra proprio che si voglia dare problemi .....
<alex_> certo ora provo , e se non va una settimana di lavoro perso , e sapete perché ..., mi sono fidato del sistema di aggiornmento di kubuntu ....., ringrazio caldamente tutti gli sviluppatori .... ;)
<donfabino> remix_tj, come faccio a sapere lo spazio che ho con dropbox?
<remix_tj> donfabino: installa il client di dropbox
<remix_tj> e poi dovresti avere un segnalatore li' cliccando con il tasto destro
<remix_tj> altrimenti comunque via web sulla colonna di sinistra
<donfabino> ah ecco ho 2,2gb :)
<alex_> ok visto che devo formattare , chi mi consiglia un'altra distro seria che usi kde di default !?!
<donfabino> open SUSE
<donfabino> solo che usa yast non apt
<alex_> donfabino: opensuse la vorrei evitare , altro ...
<donfabino> Mandriva
<donfabino> alex_, di user friendly non c'è molto
<donfabino> Mandriva dovrebbe montare KDE
<donfabino> e mi dicevano che è migliorata molto come distro
<alex_> infatti della opensuse preferisco la mandriva
<alex_> opensuse non mi piace proprio ....
<alex_> ha un sacco di doppioe triple impostazioni mi pare ...., la trovo davvero confusionaria ....
<donfabino> non so io non l'ho mai provats
<donfabino> *provata
<donfabino> però mi dicevano che erano buone entrambe
<bobbybong> ciao
<Daredevil> ciao
<Daredevil> qui piove, volevo sapere se conoscete qualche stazione radio online da aggiungere a banshee magari una lista nutrita, magari quella di itunes
<nicotano> salve
<ml> ciao sto ce3rcando di installare ubuntu su un vecchio computer con windows, poi sono entrato nel bios è ho messo in boot sequence prima i cdrom, ho salvato, sono uscito ma a quel punto non riesco a caricare il cd! sbaglio qualcosa?
<nicotano> ml, sicuro che il cd è masterizzato bene ? hai verificato con md5sum il file iso scaricato ?
<nicotano> se il pc boota da cd ma non va avanti puo' anche essere poca ram
<nicotano> ml fornire info su pc procio e ram innanzitutto
<ml> si il pc è vecchio! cosa mi consigliate cer win 98
<ml> mi dice cd rom failure non riesce a caricarlo poi parte windwos
<nicotano> ml il cd è masterizzato male,  l'immagine iso non è probilmente integra
<ml> cosa devo fare?
<nicotano> ml qui  www.releases.ubuntu.com in base alla release che hai scaricato trovi anche la stringa md5sum
<ml> non capisco puoi spiegarti meglio
<ml> grazie
<K99Brain> ml, riscarica l'iso e controllalo prima di masterizzarlo
<K99Brain> !md5 | ml
<ubot-it> ml: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<nicotano> ml verifica che la striinga che ottieni dal file iso scaricato corrisponda con quella presente sul sito, altrimenti riscarica il file iso e poi masterizza a bassa velocità con opzione masterizza immagine non dati
<ml> nel cd che ho oinserito vedo le seguenti cartelli: casper, dists, install, isolinux, pics, pool, preseed, ubuntu autorun.inf, md5sum.txt README.diskdefines wubi.exe
<ml> mi hanno dato questo cd è giusto?
<K99Brain> ml, ma leggi quello che diciamo o no?
<nicotano> ml,  se non parte il cd non è buono
<nicotano> ml, quanta ram ha il pc e che cpu
<ml> K99Brain, scusate ma faccio fatica a seguirvi!
<ml> nicotano, non so win98 parte e poi si blocca quindi non saprei come estrapolare i dati che mi chiedi l'unica cosa so che un celeron 333
<ml> K99
<K99Brain> un celeron 333???
<K99Brain> lol
<K99Brain> un pc piu vecchio non ce l'hai?
<nicotano> ml, lascia perdere ubuntu e vai con puppy
<ml> devo solo regalarlo a un bambino per usare come inizio solo quello!
<ml> come faccio con puppy ?
<K99Brain> nicotano, gia fatica a seguirci se gli dici così questo ci apre un nuovo post sul forum per insulti :P
<nicotano> K99Brain,  prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<nicotano> ml, da win98 leggi quanta ram, se hai probabilmente 64 mb  solo damn small linux ti puo' tornare utile
<K99Brain> su un celeron 333 potrebbero anche essere 32
<ml> nicotano, win98 è bloccato non riesco a farlo partitre, la mia idea e di installare dal nuovo linux e piallare windows in toto cosa ne dite?
<nicotano> ml, scarica DSL e vai
<ml> puppy op ubuntu non fa differenza per me, come devo fare per installare puppy?
<nicotano> ml, per te non fa differenza, ma per il pc si
<ml> ok allora metto puppy
<ml> puppy ha open/libre office?
<nicotano> ml, leggi dal bios quanta ram che se no n hai almeno 128 manco puppy parte
<nicotano> libre office su quella macchina ??????????
<nicotano> al max abiword
<ml> anche open office vecchio magari la 2
<ml> va bene anche abiword!
<nicotano> ml parliamo a vanvera senza conoscere ram,
<ml> totale memory 65536K
<ml> è questa l'informazione che ti serve?
<nicotano> ml, dman small linux
<nicotano> damn**
<ml> cosa è damn?
<K99Brain> io una prova con xubuntu la farei, ma è veramente al limite
<nicotano> K99Brain, che xubuntu con quella ram s'inchioda
<ml> K99Brain, ok ti do ragione provo con xubuntu!!!!
<nicotano> ml,  tempo perso
<ml> provo con puppy? allora
<nicotano> ml, damn small linux ti salerà
<nicotano> salverà*
<nicotano> !chat | ml
<ubot-it> ml: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ml> damn small linux? mi potete dare una mano? solo per reperire il sito di download grazie
<nicotano> ml, http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<remix_tj> !chat | ml
<ubot-it> ml: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vitop> 'sera! come faccio per non avere più l'avviso che è disponibile la Natty 11.4?  rifiuto l'invito ad avviare l'upgrade, e dopo qualche minuto ritorna :(
<Max01> (j #roma
<Max01> j #roma
<vitop> nessuno mi sa dire come fare? please?
<K99Brain> vitop, sistema > ammnistrazione > gestore aggiornamenti > impostazioni
<K99Brain> vitop, valla alla scheda aggiornamenti
<K99Brain> vitop, avanzamenti di rilasci, metti mai
<vitop> K99Brain, Grazie!
<takoski> salve ho un problema con la 11.04 mi si riavvia da solo piu volte spesso quando lancio qualsiasi applicazione mi va automaticamente alla schermata del login come posso fare ?grazie
<takoski> salve ho un problema con la 11.04 mi si riavvia da solo piu volte spesso quando lancio qualsiasi applicazione mi va automaticamente alla schermata del login come posso fare ?grazie
<gigirock> ma da unity come faccio ad aprire un nautilus come root ?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lelebart> salve, devo aver potacciato parecchio in questi giorni con unity. (ovviamente) non ricordo cosa ho fatto.. ora se accedo a ubuntu classico ho gnome, mentre se accedo a ubuntu ho solo lo sfondo, non va neppure il click destro. vorrei poter dare ununity --reset da ubuntu (non classico): come posso fare?
<filo1234> lelebart: prova con alt F2 e scrivilo li
<lelebart> filo1234: non va, neppure alt-ctrl-t
<filo1234> prova  da gnome a disisntallare completamente unity e reinstallarlo boh
<lelebart> filo1234: ho già provato, ma ero da "ubuntu classico", in "ubuntu" non è cambiato nulla
<lelebart> filo1234: non ho dato --purge, però..
<filo1234> dallo
<filo1234> lelebart: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<lelebart> filo1234: boh, ha fatto tutto lui, sì è riavviato e quando ho effettuato l'accesso da ubuntu unitiy era tornato
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> è magico
<lelebart> filo1234: mistero.
<lelebart> a meno che non ci sia un'opzione nascosta: fai quello che sto pensando
<lelebart> magari s'è voluto prendere un po' di vacanza perché l'ho maltrattato
<filo1234> può essere, si spiegherebbe il fatto che che si incasini da solo ubuntu, se si pensano cagate :D
<lelebart> filo1234: interessante corollario! :)
<rol> salve ragazzi !!
<rol> siete tutti a cena ?
<rol> stavo tentando di aggiornare libc 6 e mi è andato in panne ubuntu..
<rol> il messaggio che mi da all'accensione è: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so
<rol> idee per risolvere ?
<rol> da live cd magari perchè non credo ci altro modo..
<rol> su google non ho trovato molto..
<rol> si, mi sa che siete tutti a cena..
<rol> toc toc
<Aizram> rol esattamente che stavi facendo?
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti come state?
<rol> ciao aizram, stavo aggiornando libc6 da terminale forzando la sostituzione (perchè col gestore pacchetti non potevo)
<fleurtherock> sto cercando notizie su un linux mce?
<rol> inoltre disinstallando il vecchio libc6 per poi installare il nuovo mi avrebbe in automatico disinstallato una marea di programmi..
<rol> (su synaptiv ovviamente)
<rol> (synaptic*)
<rol> il messaggio che mi da all'accensione è: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so \\ probabilmente termina con libc.so.6 dico probabilmente perchè su google sto trovando libc.so.6 (forse -mio errore- non ho copiato il "6")
<rol> se magari si potesse reistallare (o copiare) ste librerie da live cd (o live usb :)) nella partizione primaria............ non sono esperto e non ho idea di come si potrebbe fare..
<Aizram> io non ho capito l'errore che ti da e nemmeno come hai fatto ad installare le nuove librerie
<Aizram> comuque aspetta qualcuno di più esperto
<rol> l'errore che mi da è quello che ho scritto sopra. Dice che nel caricare quelle librerie (libc6 per i 64bit) riscontra degli errori.
<rol> quindi pensavo se qualcosa di poco fine, come ricopiare quello che è andato perduto (o rovinato) nell'aggiornamento nella partizione di ubuntu. Prendendola dal live cd
<rol> Intanto riavvio e rifaccio partire ubuntu per copiare tutto il messaggio di errore.
<K99Brain> rol, se hai sminchiato le libc6 puoi pure reinstallare da zero
<_tOnY_UnGuS_> salve a tutti
<_tOnY_UnGuS_> ragazzi sul mio portatile sto provando la versione di ubuntu 10.4 ? connessa al router tramite cavo ma non si connette ad internet
<_tOnY_UnGuS_> qualcuno pu? aiutarmi per piacere
<rol> rieccomi..
<rol> oltre a quello scritto prima c'è anche scritto: Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init !
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> ho installato un ati 6950 al posto della x1900 xt ora la risoluzione permesse sono tutte risoluzione da schermo 4:3 io invece un 16:10 come aggiro il problema?
<power> non capisco perché non riesco a cambiare la lingua , uso ubuntu 11.04 , su LINGUE c'è italiano (svizzera) e poi english ma rimane sempre english
<power> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cyanide> ciao, sto cercando di far funzionare questa cam su un portatile ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam ma nulla da fare
<stephanboy2030> nome del modello?
<Cyanide> stephanboy2030, dici a me?
<stephanboy2030> Cyanide, si
<Cyanide> setphanboy2030, il modello del pc è aspire 5610z e la cam è logitec non so dirti altro
<stephanboy2030> Cyanide, per esempio io ho una Logithec C250, ma mi lasci capire che non sai il modello preciso vero?
<huckbit> salve a tutti
<very> ciao
<very> io ho un grosso problema qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<huckbit> che tipo di problema?
<Cyanide> stephanboy2030, no è una logitec montata sul portatile, di modelli ne montavano 2 su quei portatili una della bision e una della logitec ma il modello esatto non lo conosco
<very> devo installare ubuntu su asus free dos con chiavetta usb ma non parte
<huckbit> la chiavetta l'hai fatta da dove? linux o win
<Cyanide> very, hai abilitato l'avvio da usb nel bios?
<very> linux
<huckbit> la chiavetta l'avevi già utilizzata
<huckbit> ok
<huckbit> io solitamete non riesco facendola con linux
<very> ci ho provato ma non parte
<huckbit> o meglio facendola con windows si con linux no
<huckbit> tu hai anche provato con win?
<very> sono entrata nel bios ho messo al primo posto la usb ma niente
<huckbit> no aspetta
<huckbit> hai settato nel bios le priorità di boot?
<huckbit> o premuto F12
<very> Cyanide ho messo la priorità usb
<huckbit> prova a far partire quella stessa chiavetta che hai creato su un altro pc se puoi
<huckbit> così puoi verificare che il problema nn sia nella chiavetta
<very> no, penso che il computer in free dos nn riesca a leggere nient'altro che C
<huckbit> ma questo computer è molto datato?
<huckbit> non credo se puoi settare il bios sulla usb
<very> è nuovissimo, l'ho comprato in free dos convinta di riuscire subito a installare ubuntu ma non so proprio cm fare
<Daredevil> ciao
<very> ciao daredevil
<very> é un asus k50ij
<huckbit> hai gi
<huckbit> hai già visto su qualche forum dedicato?
<Daredevil> pongo la mia domanda quotidiana, ed è sempre la stessa finchè non trovo una risposta: come si aggiungono le stazioni radio su banshee, nel senso dove si trovano su internet e che estenzione devono avere per poterle aggiungere?
<huckbit> @daredevil
<ubottu-it> huckbit: Error: "daredevil" is not a valid command.
<very> si ma tutti si fermano con impostare la chiavetta e poi secondo loro dovrebbe partire...
<huckbit> ma la prova a far partire quella chiavetta da un altro pc l'hai fatta?
<huckbit> può essere quella
<huckbit> x daredevil
<huckbit> i file da aggiungere sono i pls
<very> si non è la chiavetta
<Daredevil> huckbit: ed hai un'idea di dove posso trovarli?
<huckbit> ma il modo + sempilice è aggiungerli da Multimediale->aggiungi stazione inserendo l'indirizzo dell'host
<huckbit> io li trovo per genere musicale su google
<Daredevil> huckbit: sì ma non so che host devo aggiungere, c'è una lista di stazioni da qualche parte?
<Daredevil> ok
<huckbit> una volta c'era di default ora nn +
<huckbit> nn so come mai
<huckbit> una vera lista nn so
<huckbit> e cmq sarebbe difficile aggiungerla forse
<Daredevil> no, non vorrei aggiungere un'intera lista
<Daredevil> vorrei trovare un sito con una lista di pls
<Daredevil> da aggiungere anche uno alla volta
<huckbit> googolando nn trovi nulla?
<huckbit> prova a cercare liste pls
<huckbit> x very
<Daredevil> ho scritto ad esempio ambient .pls
<Daredevil> niente
<huckbit> non può essere che la chiavetta non sia compatibile con quel pc, prova a farne un altra
<Daredevil> radio ambient .pls
<Daredevil> nulla
<huckbit> provo anche io
<Daredevil> non trovo proprio .pls
<very> il punto è che non riesco a farlo partire neanche con un cd
<stephanboy2030> Cyanide, in questo caso non saprei aiutarti, sapendo il modello sapevo dove andare a guardare se è compatibile o meno
<huckbit> ma questo pc ha anche un cd?
<very> asus k50ij
<very> cioè?
<Cyanide> stephanboy2030, con la 10.04 funzionava ora ci sto lavorando vediamo se ce la faccio in qualche modo
<Cyanide> usa i drive spca questo lo so
<very> uffa chat inutile !!!!!!!
#ubuntu-it 2011-06-12
<stephanboy2030> Cyanide, hai provato cheese o camorana o guvcview?
<Cyanide> stephenboy2030, le ho provate tutte ma se rima non mi riesce di compilare ed installare il drive ho paura che non andrà mai
<Cyanide> bye
<stephanboy2030> Cyanide, ciao
<huckbit> msg nickserv
<zaganator> salve ragazzi sto installando ora fedora 15 a 64 bit, l'ultima volta che ho usato una distro di ubuntu a 64 non mi andava la stampante credete che con fedora cambi qualche cosa oppure sia inutile tentare?
<filo1234> !chat | zaganator
<ubot-it> zaganator: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zaganator> scusate non sto già installando ma stu solo masterizzando la iso
<filo1234> si ma non c'entra nulla con ubuntu la tua domanda
<zaganator> grazie... scusate ho trovato spesso aiuto tra il forum ed la chat pensavo...
<zaganator> sono ancora quì con un'altro quesito, (mentre aspetto che fedora termini di essere masterizzato, oggi pome ho fatto l'avanzamento di versione dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 sul netbook di mia moglie, ho provato l'interfeccia sul mio desk e mi è piaciuta e visto che mi sembrava abbastanza intuitiva ho agito con i miei buoni propositi, al termine dell'avanzamento mi sono accorto però che il sistema ora è molto rallentato, è colpa mia 
<zaganator> credete che si possa alleggerire il sistema?
<abc>  ciao a tutti ho acceso il mio desk ma nn parte  ho trovato scritto ___ error: file not found___ poi a capo ___grub rescue>___ che devo fare? non ditemi che devo piallare tutto!!!
<abc> hey aiuto
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<goldsun> cioa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<fasix> buongiorno
<fasix> c'e' qualcuno sveglio? ;)
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625042/ questo è il mio "fdisk -l"
<fasix> vorrei che lo spazio non partizionato dell'HD lo usassi come swap
<remix_tj> certo fasix noi ci siamo svegliati presto per andare a votare :-)
<remix_tj> fasix: intanto facci una partizione sopra
<fasix> ciao remix_tj ;)
<fasix> buongiorno
<remix_tj> ok fasix
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> fasix: intanto fai la partizione su quello spazio vuoto
<remix_tj> poi fai
<remix_tj> mkswap /dev/partizione
<remix_tj> e poi swapon /dev/partizione
<fasix> e come la creo da terminale? sono sempre su ubuntu server
<fasix> non posso usare gparted :(
<remix_tj> e te la attiva al volo, poi eventualmente vai dentro a /etc/fstab e ricopi la riga attuale di swap
<remix_tj> beh fasix, man fdisk
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> fdisk /dev/sdx
<remix_tj> e poi c'e' l'help interno del programma
<fasix> grazie remix_tj ora vedo se riesco a fare un partizione subito dopo la sda1 che mi prenda tutto lo spazio libero sull' HD
<fasix> ma sarà difficile :(
<remix_tj> altrimenti fasix se non sei molto pratico prova con cfdisk
<fasix> remix_tj:
<fasix> allora sto seguendo questa guida
<fasix> http://www.toastedtech.com/2007/11/26/creare-partizioni-con-fdisk-anche-su-supporti-rimovibili/
<fasix> ora mi chiede di dare un numero per la partizione
<fasix> Partition number (1-4)
<fasix> ma io nn so quale dare
<remix_tj> hai gia' sda1?
<fasix> da "fdisk -l" sembra che io abbia già la 1-2-5
<remix_tj> allora metti 3
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625042/ questo è fdisk -l
<fasix> controlla
<remix_tj> ah fasix guardando ad occhio
<remix_tj> NON hai spazio libero.
<fasix> azz
<remix_tj> pero' hai un volume LVN
<remix_tj> LVM
<remix_tj> che sembra non avere partizioni... l'hai creato tu?
<fasix> era la scelta consigliata quando ho installato ubuntu server
<remix_tj> guarda fasix
<remix_tj> se non vuoi avere rotture puoi fare la swap anche su un file, senza fare una partizione
<remix_tj> http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_admin/x1762.html
<fasix> e ci sono svantaggi?
<remix_tj> bah, dipende da quanta ram hai
<fasix> poca :D
<fasix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/625056/
<fasix> è un vecchissimo portatile che funge da webcam server :D
<remix_tj> beh diciamo che non hai grandi perdita di performance, visto che di suo le ha gia' basse
<remix_tj> quindi fai un file
<remix_tj> che rompe meno
<fasix> ok ... perfetto ...
<fasix> ora vorrei farti vedere l'output di "htop"
<fasix> come posso fare?
<fasix> htop > pippo.txt
<fasix> nn va
<fasix> CPU: 20%
<fasix> RAM :90/109MN
<fasix> SWAP: 190/230MB
<stephanboy2030> fasix, htop >> pippo.txt ?
<remix_tj> -_-
<fasix> sorry
<fasix> grazie stephanboy2030
<remix_tj> fasix: guarda con il man di htop, ci sara' un opzione per scrivere l'output su disco
<stephanboy2030> fasix, ha funzionato?
<fasix> stephanboy2030: non proprio
<fasix> se provi a dare cat pippo.txt
<fasix> guarda che succede
<fasix> remix_tj:  cmq sembra che io abbia 235MB di swap ... è possibile?
<remix_tj> si, certo
<stephanboy2030> fasix, il fatto è che htop scrive continuamente
<stephanboy2030> fasix, quindi dovresti interromperlo manualmente e successivamente vedere il file
<digital1> salve  Ho internet lenta e cade anche, mi date un'occhiata alle impostazioni, forse sono errate, grazie  http://img534.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img534/1593/schermatahd.png
<remix_tj> digital1: sei in wireless?
<fasix> remix_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/625064/   ecco 235MB di spazio swap ... strano
<digital1> remix_tj: si
<remix_tj> digital1: perche' hai messo l'ip statico allora?
<fasix> stephanboy2030: http://paste.ubuntu.com/625064/      ho risolto con "top -b >> aaa"
<digital1> remix_tj: bella domanda
<digital1> remix_tj: perchè si appoggiano i vicini, quindi siccome con l'altro pc non mi esce la finestra per metterci la chiave ho usato il metodo dell'ip statico
<remix_tj> digital1: ma il problema di rete che cade lo hai anche con l'ethernet?
<digital1> no
<digital1> remix_tj: penso ai driver
<remix_tj> digital1: se fosse driver dovresti trovare informazioni su /var/log/dmesg
<remix_tj> o /var/log/messages
<attempt> ma metti wpa2 normale.
<attempt> l'altro pc che so ha?
<digital1> win7
<stephanboy2030> fasix, ok buono a sapersi
<fasix> stephanboy2030:  ;)
<fasix> remix_tj: http://klick-blog.blogspot.com/2010/01/creare-un-file-di-swap-su-linux-se-la.html questa guida va bene per creare un file di swap per ubuntu server 11.04 ? nel file /etc/fstab non ci vogliono i codici UUID ? o sbaglio?
<digital1> remix_tj: perchè con ip dinamici va meglio?
<remix_tj> fasix: quella guida va benissimo
<remix_tj> digital1: non dico che va meglio, dico solo che di solito e' giusto cosi'
<fasix> remix_tj: ottimo ;) ma con un HD da 20GB e 128MB di ram, quanto swap faccio? 512MB? 700MB? 1GB?
<MellowMood_> Ciao a tutti ragazzi..
<digital1> remix_tj: le impostazione vanno bene o devo mettere altri numeri
<remix_tj> fasix: 500mb
<remix_tj> possono andare bene secondo me
<MellowMood_> Ho un problemino dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 11.04 su netbook samsung nc10...più specificatamente riguardo i tasti FN...ho provato un paio di guide trovate sul web ma non cambia nulla..
<fasix> ok ... grazie remix_tj  .... ma quello spazio di swap di 230MB che ho ora, da dove è uscito?  se seguo la guida che ti ho mandato prima, quando creo e abilito lo swap, perdo tutto quello che ho in quel momento nello swap vecchio e rischio crash?
<MellowMood_> dopo l'installazione e i vari aggiornamenti i tasti FN funzionano praticamente tutti...gli unici a non funzionare sono quelli per disattivare e riattivare il wireless e quelli per la luminosità dello schermo..nonostante le guide seguite però nn riesco a riattivarli...qualche consiglio?
<remix_tj> fasix: no semplicemente la aggiungi
<MellowMood_> (riguardo al tasto wireless nn me ne frega + di tanto, ma quello della luminosità si..anche perchè non saprei dove trovare qualcosa che mi regoli la luminosità dello schermo...
<fasix> remix_tj: grazie di tutto ... ora provo e ti faccio sapere ;)
<MellowMood_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MellowMood_> ahh..altra domanda...è normale che da terminale mi dia questo avviso appena utilizzo gedit? http://paste.ubuntu.com/625073/
<remix_tj> MellowMood_: anche si
<MellowMood_> ah ok...avendo letto warning mi son spaventato... :)
<MellowMood_> cmq nessun consiglio su come regolar la luminosità?
<remix_tj> MellowMood_: purtroppo non ho idea, dovresti guardare il modello che hai
<MellowMood_> remix_tj:  ho già dato un occhio a un paio di guide...questa... http://www.bufferoverflow.it/2011/01/23/ubuntu-11-04-riattivare-i-tasti-funzione-su-samsung-nc10/
<remix_tj> ah MellowMood_ hai un nc10 ?
<remix_tj> ce l'ho anche io, ho attivato un repository ppa
<remix_tj> vooriia
<remix_tj> se non sbaglio
<MellowMood_> si...nc 10 della vodafone
<MellowMood_> con il modem integrato
<fasix> remix_tj: sembra funzionare ... ora dovrei riavviare, ma nn posso.... posso ricaricare il file /etc/fstab senza riavviare?
<remix_tj> fasix: swapon -a
<remix_tj> ok MellowMood_
<MellowMood_> remix_tj:  quale repo hai attivato? quando hai messo su la 11.04 anche a te funzionavano praticamente tutti gli FN tranne la luminosità e il wireless?
<remix_tj> MellowMood_: https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<MellowMood_> mi sa che le ho già messe...non è che mi vada in conflitto la prima guida che ho seguito x caso? perchè hotkey-setup l'ho lasciato...
<fasix> remix_tj: "sudo mount -a" dovrebbe rimontare /etc/fstab senza riavviare, giusto?
<remix_tj> no, fai swapon
<remix_tj> MellowMood_: quel repo funziona, sicuramente
<fasix> remix_tj: se do "swapon -a" mi esce "swapon: /dev/mapper/cariola-swap_1: swapon failed: Device or resource busy"
<fasix> "cariola" è il nome del server :D :D
<MellowMood_> remix_tj:  ma anche a te, dopo l'installazione, tipo i tasti volume...o batteria..funzionavano senza far nulla?
<remix_tj> boh, non ho neanche guardato. So solo che ho installato quel repo e mi funziona
<remix_tj> tutto qui
<MellowMood_> riavvio e torno
<fasix> remix_tj: se do "swapon -a" mi esce "swapon: /dev/mapper/cariola-swap_1: swapon failed: Device or resource busy"
<fasix> "cariola" è il nome del server :D :D
<remix_tj> vabbe'
<remix_tj> fai swapon /filediswap
<fasix> quel device mapper c'era anche nel file fstab ... lo lascio o lo tolgo?
<remix_tj> lascia
<remix_tj> e' la swap che avevi creato
<fasix> remix_tj:    "swapon: /swap: swapon failed: Device or resource busy"   ecco cosa mi esce
<MellowMood> eccomi remix_tj
<MellowMood> puoi ridarmi il link della repo x cortesia?
<fasix> remix_tj:    "swapon: /swap: swapon failed: Device or resource busy"   ecco cosa mi esce
<remix_tj> MellowMood: https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<fasix> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<remix_tj> fasix: free -m
<remix_tj> MellowMood: comunque Google e' stracolmo di guide a riguardo, lo trovi subito
<fasix> funziona: mi ritrovo quasi 1GB di wap
<MellowMood> riguardo all'nc10 dici?
<MellowMood> o alla riattivazione dei tasti fn?
<fasix> 250MB vecchio ... più 768MB del file swap che ho creato io ora
<remix_tj> MellowMood: riguardo a tutto quel che riguarda l'nc10
<fasix> quindi tutto ok? al riavvio dovrei avere di nuovo 1GB di swap?
<MellowMood> remix_tj:  se sul terminale do sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name mi dice che non lo trova..
<fasix> vado a pranzo remix_tj  ;) a dopo e grazie, PS: buon appetito anche a te
<dario_> dubbio io ho un T10 ma ubuntu non me lo vede più connesso con usb, come faccio a forzare il montaggio senza sapere se me lo riconosce? questo è il lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/625089/
<jester-> dario_: t10 sarebbe?
<dario_> jester-, samsung T10 un lettore mp3
<jester-> dario_: sudo fdisk -l lo vede?
<MellowMood> remix_tj: ..ci sei ancora?
<dario_> jester-, non penso http://paste.ubuntu.com/625091/
<dario_> jester-, è un lettore mp3 collegato via usb da 8Gb
<MellowMood> uhm...incredibile...non riesco a seguire sta guida... https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa ... il mio nc10 non riconosce i tasti fn e remix_tj  mi ha detto di aggiungere questi repo...ma non ci capisco na pippa...
<jester-> dario_: provato a riavviare col coso attaccato?
<PapaDiJimmY> ciao scusate esiste virtualdub o tmpgenc o qualcosa di simile per ubuntu per il video editing?
<dario_> ok aspettta jester
<dario_> ci vediamo fra 2 minuti
<MellowMood> x caso qualcuno può aiutarmi a inserire i repo di questa guida https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa ?
<jester-> MellowMood: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa
<PapaDiJimmY> ciao jester-  scusa sai se esiste un qualcosa di simile a virtualdub o tmpgenc pper ubuntu?
<jester-> MellowMood: poi sudo apt-get update e poi sudo apt-get install quelcheti serve
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY: lè peace- lexpert. prova a vedere se è in chat
<PapaDiJimmY> A OK VABENE
<MellowMood> grazie mille jester-  :)
<PapaDiJimmY> sempre scusa per il maiuscolo chemi scappa per sbaglio
<PapaDiJimmY> magari guardo prima se nel gestore pacchetti esiste virtual dub
<dario_> jester-, niente da fare sudo fdisk -l come prima
<jester-> dario_: lsusb anche?
<dario_> jester-, yes
<PapaDiJimmY> scusa jester-  ma lè peace- lexpert  sono due persone o uno solo
<dario_> jester-, il probelma è che quando lo accendi non riesce a completare l'avvio e si blocca è per questo che penso ch si sia danneggiato qualche file di sistema del lettore
<dario_> jester-, quello che non capisco è come fare a ripristinare il sitema
<PapaDiJimmY> comunque in chat non vedo ne lè peace-   e nemmeno  lexpert
<jester-> dario_: reinstalli sopra senza far formattare la partizione
<massimo18> PapaDiJimmY: io non vedo te in chat
<massimo18> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dario_> jester-, mmmm macome
<PapaDiJimmY> massimo18,  e si che son bello grosso
<jester-> PapaDiJimmY:  /j #ubuntu-it-chat è li il buon Peace-
<PapaDiJimmY> a ok grazie jester-
<massimo18> PapaDiJimmY: si ok sei grosso ma hai sbagliato canale mi sa
<PapaDiJimmY> a scusa pensavo che dicessi che nonmi vedevi qui  massimo18
<jester-> dario_: col cdlive di installazione come hai fatto a installare la prima volta. o hai installato dentro a winzoz
<PapaDiJimmY> mo arrivo
<PapaDiJimmY> non avevo capito che dovevo andare dila'
<massimo18> -.-
<PapaDiJimmY> sonoproprio rinco
<dario_> jester-, ok uso anche la life non è un problema, ma come faccio ad aprire il lettore mp3 se non completa il suo avvio
<dario_> jester-, non riusciro mai a vederlo o sbaglio?
<dario_> jester-, il mio problema non è ubuntu ma il lettore io dove reinstallare i file di systema sul lettore mp3
<jester-> dario_:  cosa centra il lettore con reinstallare il sistema
<MellowMood> remix_tj:  mi sai dire se devo installare tutti i pacchetti della repo o solo alcuni?
<dario_> jester-, scusami ma mi sa che prima mi sono spiegato male
<jester-> dario_: hai ancora winzoz?
<dario_> jester-, no io uso solo ubuntu
<jester-> dario_:  se attacchi una penna usb la monta?
<dario_> jester-, yes e senza problemi
<jester-> dario_: allora cosi com'è sembra che il lettore sia ciucco
<dario_> infatti jester-
<dario_> jester-, pens che in qalche modo si riesca a formattarlo e reinstallare tutto?
<jester-> dario_: non lo vede. è li il problema, per quello chiedevo se avevi ancora winzoz giusto per un controllo
<jester-> dario_: installati xp o seven in virtaulbox che tanto puo sempre servire
<dario_> ma poi come faccio a farli riconoscere le usb?
<MellowMood_> jester-:  e remix_tj  grazie mille del supporto... i tasti FN ora funziano alla grande!!! :)
<jester-> MellowMood_: piu remix_tj che ha scovato il come
<jester-> MellowMood_: se mi dici il titpo di pc e mi ridai il link mi prendo un appunto
<MellowMood_> certo jester-
<jester-> puo servire ad altri
<MellowMood_> Samsung NC10 versione Vodafone.. quello con il modem umts integrato
<MellowMood_>  (che funziona alla grande senza aver fatto nulla)
<MellowMood_> ahh jester- .. aggiungi all'appunto sta cosa...
<MellowMood_> appena installata la 11.04 la maggior parte degli fn funziona... non funzionano regolazione luminosità, attivazione/disattivazione wireless e..stop direi..
<MellowMood_> con la repo consigliata da remix_tj  va persino l'attivazione/disattivazione bluetooth...cosa che nemmeno in winzozz va...
<jester-> MellowMood_: si come sulla maggior parte deli net/laptop
<MellowMood_> tra l'altro ho sostituito da una settimana il cavetto flat del monitor... a forza di aprire e chiudere si erano usurate le piste probabilmente...lavoretto di mezz'oretta x smontare il netbook e ora va alla grande... :)
<MellowMood_> spesa 11€ by ebay china... :) (in italia il cavetto suddetto preso sempre su ebay sarebbe costato sulle 40€...)
<jester-> MellowMood_: che pc è?
<kiefer> ciao a tutti. Ho 2 chiavette usb, non rieco più a formattarle. Le ho usate per fare l'avvio da usb per una acer aspire one. c'è qualche soluzione seria da riga di comando?
<annamaiora> volevo fare una domanda ma...non me la ricordo più
<MellowMood_> jester-: ... Samsung NC10
<MellowMood_> jester-:  scusami, ero a farmi una piada :)
<MellowMood_> (e a guardar la partenza della motogp)
<kiefer> annamaiora:  allora è risolto
<annamaiora> no no
<annamaiora> mannagghia!
<napster_32> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con lo splash screen appena metto i driver nvidia
<jester-> MellowMood_: il link di prima?
<MellowMood_> quello della repo jester- ?
<jester-> si
<MellowMood_> jester-:  https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<jester-> grassie
<MellowMood_> ma ci sarebbe un modo x tener disattivato il bluetooth di default all'avvio di ubuntu? ogni volta che accendo il pc mi tocca sempre spegnerlo...
<annamaiora> a ecco: ho installato ubuntu da windows con il cd live e quindi ho ubi...
<MellowMood_> de nada jester-  ;)
<jester-> MellowMood_: hai poi dato un upgrade o installato solo qualche pacchetto
<annamaiora> volevo sapere se sto bene anche così oppure se ho degli svantaggi
<MellowMood_> x sicurezza li ho installati tutti jester-  ..
<jester-> annamaiora: intendi stare dentro a winzoz?
<jester-> MellowMood_: ok
<annamaiora> ad esempio mi sa che non posso decidere di mettere come priorità ubuntu.
<annamaiora> jester-: no
<annamaiora> al bios mi chiede se entrare in win o in ubuntu...dopo mi appare il grub se mi sceglo ubuntu
<annamaiora> questo è quello che mi succede
<jester-> annamaiora: non è il bios ma il menu del boot loader grub
<annamaiora> si ma il boot mi esce due volte
<annamaiora> in uno ha sempre la precedenza win
<annamaiora> e mi sa che non posso farci nulla tranne spostarmi con le freccette
<MellowMood_> jester-: .. che tu sappia c'è un modo x tener spento il bluetooth di default all'avvio di ubuntu?.. non lo uso praticamente mai e vorrei accenderlo solo quando ne ho bisogno..
<annamaiora> nell'altro c'è il grub con i vari kernel di ubuntu sopra e poi win sotto
<jester-> MellowMood_: vai in applicazioni avvio e tolgi la spunta
<annamaiora> si può fare nulla?
<jester-> annamaiora: hai o avevi un sistema linux installato su partizione?
<annamaiora> no
<annamaiora> jester-: il metodo è UBI
<annamaiora> se vado dentro win e vado tra i programmi c'è ubi.
<jester-> annamaiora: allora vedi ubuntu e win
<MellowMood_> jester-:  c'è il gestore bluetooth con la spunta.. ma se lo tolgo mi rimane cmq l'icona sulla barra? xchè quella vorrei tenerla...
<jester-> se vai su bubuntu ti fa vedere i kernel disponibili?
<annamaiora> sì all'avvio vedo prima win e sotto ubuntu
<annamaiora> sì
<annamaiora> ma devo sempre selezionare ubuntu prima
<jester-> MellowMood_: come riavvii non ci drovrebbe essere piu
<annamaiora> non credo sia un grosso problema per me questo
<jester-> annamaiora: e cosa vorresti selezionare
<MellowMood_> ahh... allora me la tengo...li mi è comoda... avrei voluto solamente tenere disattivo il bluetooth di default...
<panchouino> salve a tutti
<panchouino> ho bisogno di qulcuno che mi aiuti a far riconoscere la penna wifi
<panchouino> su ubuntu 10.04
<panchouino> c'è qualche anima buona che mi possa aiutare
<MellowMood_> ahh giusto...c'è qualcosa tipo itunes x ubuntu come gestore di iphone? gestore inteso + che altro per sincronizzare, backuppare e ripristinare...
<annamaiora> jester-: devo andare riprendiamo il discorso da questo pc di mia madre
<kiefer> Ho usato creatore disco d'avvio in ubuntu 10.10 .  ora ho bisogno di formattare le chiavette per installare la 11.04. ma il creatore didichi di avvio mi da errore nerlla formattazione. cosa posso fare??
<annamaiora> quando torno a casa dei miei
<annamaiora> ciao
<panchouino> andiamo tra di voi ci sarà qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare
<kiefer> panchouino:  devi spiegare il problema
<panchouino> ok
<panchouino> ho una tl-wn821n usb adaptor
<panchouino> ok
<panchouino> quando impartisco il comando iwconfig
<panchouino> non mi fa vedere
<panchouino> la scheda
<panchouino> ossia
<panchouino> wlan0
<FloodBotIt1> panchouino: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<panchouino> ok
<panchouino> paolo@paolo-desktop:~$ iwconfig lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.  la wlan0 non c'è mi dice no souch device se faccio lsusb mi da : paolo@paolo-desktop:~$ lsusb Bus 007 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100 Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
<panchouino> credo di aver fatto del casino
<kiefer> panchouino:  postebin in alto a destra per postare
<kiefer> panchouino:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kiefer> ciao vado a votare.
<panchouino> una volta che ho postato
<remix_tj> panchouino: dacci il link
<panchouino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/625149/
<panchouino> dove trovo qualcuno che mi porti passo passo alla soluzione del mio problema
<bobbybong> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?action=printpage;topic=447607.0 panchouino leggi qui
<kiefer> Ho usato creatore disco d'avvio in ubuntu 10.10 .  ora ho bisogno di formattare le chiavette per installare la 11.04. ma il creatore didichi di avvio mi da errore nerlla formattazione. cosa posso fare?? Ho testdisk avviato ma non so come usarlo. potete suggerirmi una soluzione?
<K99Brain> kiefer, crea una normale partizione FAT32 per la chiavetta
<K99Brain> kiefer, puoi usare gparted per farla
<K99Brain> testdisk non c'entra nulla
<kiefer> K99Brain: ho provato anche GPArted ma mi da errore cerco altri modi
<K99Brain> \che errore?
<kiefer> K99Brain:  dammi un paio di minuti che riprovo poi posto
<raffaele> ciao
<kiefer> K99Brain:  gestore dischi mida :parted
<kiefer> errore scusate
<kiefer> K99Brain: ecco http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/625181/
<K99Brain> Error calling fsync(2) on /dev/sdb: Input/output error
<K99Brain> kiefer, questo sembra un errore di comunicazione
<K99Brain> kiefer, hardware
<K99Brain> kiefer, cambia porta usb, tanto per iniziare
<kiefer> K99Brain:  fatto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/625184/  gparted stesso errore anche per gestore dischi
<K99Brain> kiefer, uhm, non posso assicurartelo, ma se anche cambiano porta usb da lo stesso errore, allora mi sa che è la chiavetta che non funziona piu
<K99Brain> è andata
<K99Brain> non ne sono sicuro al 100%, ma credo che sia da buttare
<kiefer> K99Brain:  non dire così ti prego
<kiefer> vado in cerca di istruzioni sull'utilizzo di testdisk o chi sa quale altra diavoleria. non ho altre chiavette e devo montare una distro in un netbook. suggerimenti?
<K99Brain> kiefer, succede, le cose si rompono.. ogni tanto :)
<K99Brain> kiefer, se devi recuperare qualcosa, prova con testdisk (anche se non credo che possa andare)
<K99Brain> kiefer, ma se veramente è guasta, buttala. Non puoi metterci una distro
<kiefer> K99Brain:  non devo recuperare niente.  devo installare una distro in un netbook
<K99Brain> allora una un'altra chiavetta
<K99Brain> ne basta una da un giga
<K99Brain> 5€ o meno e te la cavi
<K99Brain> oppure fattel aprestare
<K99Brain> oppure fattela prestare
<kiefer> K99Brain:  geazie vado in cerca :)
<Arkyos> salve
<Arkyos> ho installato Ubuntu 11.04 sul mio vecchio Packard Bell Easynote "ex novo", voglio dire, senza aggiornarlo. Il problema è che non funzionano audio e internet
<sofistio_> Arkyos, descrivi meglio il problema
<Arkyos> voglio dire che aprendo un file audio, mi chiede di installare un plugin adatto
<sofistio_> mp3?
<Arkyos> e internet non funziona (l'ho installato meno di mezz'ora fa)
<Arkyos> sì
<Arkyos> so bene che è molto generale come descrizione, ma purtroppo so solo questo :|
<sofistio_> per il file mp3 (come del resto il funzionamento di dvd originali etc) devi installare delle librerie apposta che non sono fornite con l'installazione originale
<sofistio_> aspe
<sofistio_> da terminale devi digitare "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<sofistio_> e intanto dovresti risolvere i problemi audio
<Arkyos> ma non richiede dei pacchetti da scaricare?
<sofistio_> prova, vediamo poi facciamo
<sofistio_> inteernet
<sofistio_> ah scusa
<sofistio_> ho capito il problema
<Arkyos> eh, capito?
<Arkyos> :(
<sofistio_> non puoi se non sei connesso :)
<sofistio_> ok allora dimmi che connessione hai
<Arkyos> una connessione wireless
<sofistio_> pennina, wifi, cavo
<sofistio_> sei connesso alla rete?
<Arkyos> attualmente no, devo configurare la connessione su questo computer
<Arkyos> (quello in questione)
<sofistio_> eh
<sofistio_> nel senso che non ti va la scheda wifi del pc?
<Arkyos> dovrebbe essere attivata, ma non è configurata
<Arkyos> ti ripeto, l'ho appena installato
<sofistio_> hai letto i tutorial sulla configurazione?
<Arkyos> li cercavo
<Arkyos> da qualche minuto
<sofistio_> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/11.04/ubuntu/internet/it/connecting-wireless.html
<sofistio_> poi se haai qualche problema chiedi in chat
<io888> helppp
<Arkyos> sofistio_: non mi fa premere "wireless networks"
<io888> a ki posso kiedere?
<Holden> !qualcuno | io888
<ubot-it> io888: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<sofistio_> io888, chiedi! poi qlc risponde
<sofistio_> si appunto
<sofistio_> Arkyos, aspe
<Arkyos> ok
<sofistio_> Arkyos, non capisco dove e chi non ti fa cliccare
<sofistio_> io888, ma sei in help o volevi solo dirlo?
<io888> è ke non riesco ad installarlo
<Arkyos> cliccando sull'icona di Network Manager, sulla barra in alto, appaiono dei tasti "neri", che non mi fa premere: wired connection (disconnected), wireless networks (ciò che dovrebbe interessarmi) device not ready ecc
<Arkyos> ah, ecco, "device not ready"
<sofistio_> io888, ma cosa?
<sofistio_> Arkyos, eheheh perfetto sei sulla buona strada
<io888> ubuntu
<sofistio_> mi sa che devi installare i driver proprietare
<sofistio_> *proprietari
<sofistio_> io888, nel senso che...?
<sofistio_> io888, quali sono i problemi che incontri
<io888> ho scaricTO IL FILE
<io888> nn riesco a passarlo sulla usb
<sofistio_> prova con un cd è più semplice
<io888> eh no..ho un netbook sprovvisto
<Arkyos> sofistio_: e quindi, che faccio?
<bobbybong> io888, guarda questo link http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<io888> ok grazie.
<sofistio_> Arkyos, dentro la sezione hardware delle impostazioni di sistema trovi driver aggiuntivi
<sofistio_> o anche potresti trovare una icona in alto a dx che ti dice se qlc hw ha bisogno di driver proprietari
<Arkyos> dice che non sono usati driver proprietari sul mio computer
<io888> bobbybong...quindi con il file iso ke ho scaricato faccio "estrai in" ...disco rimovibile,,,??
<bobbybong> io888, scarica unebootin e usa quello
<sofistio_> io888, sii
<bobbybong> leggi il wiki
<sofistio_> Arkyos, mmm ma la schheda wireless è attiva? (il led sul pc è aceso?)ù
<bobbybong> Arkyos, lspci da terminale cerca le voci riguardanti il wifi
<Arkyos> sofistio_: premendo fn+f1 (che attiva o disattiva la scheda) non cambia niente
<sofistio_> ho un problema anche io piuttosto grosso ho una pennina della tre che non ne vuole sapere di andare nel senso che comunica con la centrale ma poi perde il segnale (signal lost) nessuno  mi può aiutare?
<sofistio_> sto usando wvdial
<sofistio_> segui bobbybong
<Arkyos> ok
<bobbybong> Arkyos, una cosa tito questa
<bobbybong> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<Arkyos> bobbybong: 00:06.0 Network controller: Ralink Corp- RT2500 802.11g (rev 01)
<Arkyos> mmm quindi?
<bobbybong> quindi il nome del chip è  RT2500 802.11g
<bobbybong> cerchi su internet
<Arkyos> ma internet non funziona
<Arkyos> (su quel computer)
<io888> credo ke me lo stia passando sulla usb ora
<Holden> Arkyos, ho una scheda come quella, dovrebbe funzionare senza far nulla
<bobbybong> Arkyos, non puoi usare un cavo
<Arkyos> bobbybong, dovrei metterlo vicino al router, ora non posso...
<sofistio_> Arkyos, mi dai l'out di ifconfig?
<Arkyos> Holden: non mi fa cliccare su wireless networks, "device not ready"
<Holden> Arkyos, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<Arkyos> sofistio_: non è quello che ho scritto prima?
<Arkyos> Holden: ho appena installato la 11.04
<Arkyos> ecco perché ho dei problemi
<Holden> Arkyos, capisco, non so con la 11.04, ma con la 10.04 quella scheda funziona subito
<sofistio_> no Arkyos vai su terminale e scrivi ifconfig
<io888> arkyos , ora riavviamo tramite la usb no?
<Arkyos> sofistio_: e come la posto?
<sofistio_> vai su nopaste e lo incolli li poi metti in chat il link che ti da
<sofistio_> o pastebin
<Arkyos> io lo faccio con pastebin in genere, ma... se non ho internet...?
<io888> =
<nicotano> salve
<io888> win mi verra cancellato?
<bobbybong> !installazione | io888
<ubot-it> io888: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sofistio_> se non fai "installa" no, ti parte ubuntu in live
<sofistio_> Arkyos, ?
<Arkyos> sofistio_: mmm no, niente
<sofistio_> niente che significa?
<Arkyos> mah, sto smanettando un po'
<Arkyos> ma basterebbe installare il driver della scheda scaricandolo qui e poi installandolo là?
<io888> bobbybong
<Arkyos> sofistio_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460051
<Arkyos> dici che la soluzione potrebbe essere nell'ultimo commento?
<io888> ciao
<giorgio> ciao a tutti
<giorgio> vorrei qualche info sono nuovo
<giorgio> e nn so come fare alcuni passaggi
<giorgio> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giorgio> giusto ok
<giorgio> io nn riesco a capire come eliminare i file recenti tutto qua
<giorgio> ho letto 2000 forum ma nulla di semplice o che io capisca
<d4vey> i file recenti?! definisci...
<giorgio> trovo fastidioso che restino impressi sapete darmi una guida come fare grazie
<giorgio> si la cartella che contiene le ultime cose che hai aperto foto doc filmati ecc
<jester-> giorgio: quali files recenti
 * d4vey cade dalle nuvole non avendo tale cartella... o non essendo mai stato avvisato della sua esistenza...
<jester-> appunto
<giorgio> sulla home page in basso a sinistra chiamata file cartelle
<d4vey> ah ok non sono solo
<d4vey> omg...
<giorgio> cliccando su quella voce si apre tutto cio che  è stato fatto
<giorgio> foto doc filmati
<giorgio> vorrei sapere se c e un modfo per pulire
<jester-> giorgio: quale home page
<d4vey> giorgio, parli di unity?
<giorgio> appena accendi il pc
<giorgio> prima schermata in basso a destra
<giorgio> ci siamo
<giorgio> si chiama file cartelle
<giorgio> premendo li
<giorgio> si apre una pagina con i file aperti di recente
<jester-> giorgio: in gnome?
<giorgio> nn so cosa sia gnome
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> giorgio: l'ambiente grafico è gnome
<giorgio> e che ne so hahaahh e da 2 sett che ho sto sistema
<giorgio> ankora sono una frana
<giorgio> io lo chiamerei desktop
<d4vey> certamente meglio desktop che home page... :D
<jester-> giorgio: cosa hai installato: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu o altro
<giorgio> no ubuntu
<jester-> o qualche distro ubuntu tarocca
<giorgio> no nn tarocco
<jester-> giorgio: mai visto tale cartella in basso a destra in ubuntu, li c'è il cestino
<giorgio> se mi dici dove cercare ti dico pure la versione ecc
<giorgio> sopra il cestino
<jester-> e lo screenlt dei desktop
<jester-> giorgio: la ghe non di serie la cartella che dici
<giorgio> sotto applicazioni e sopra cestino tale chiamata file e cartelle
<jester-> giorgio: fai uno shot del desktop pigiando il tasto stamp e postalo
<jester-> !imagebin | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giorgio> arabo?
<jester-> shot = foto del sesktop in gergo
<nicotano> nel vecchio menu di gnome c'è in risorse >> documenti recenti e l'opzione cancella, giorgio puoi avviare col gnome senza effetti , cancellare i recenti e poi tornare a unity, se da unity si pu' fare non lo so
<jester-> nicotano: non lo uso correntemente ma nemmeno in unity l'ho vista sta menata
<giorgio> mi fate sembrare matto hahaha
<giorgio> allora x capirci
<giorgio> nel desktop
<nicotano> jester-,  in unity non so se c'è, nel menu di gnome  sotto risorse si
<giorgio> ci sta una lista a sinistra di programmi e avviiii
<giorgio> inizia
<jester-> giorgio: pigia il tasto stamp
<giorgio> dove si trova
<jester-> giorgio: sulla tastiera si trova
<jester-> nicotano: ho un fondato sospetto
<giorgio> nn ci sta
<giorgio> quale jester
<giorgio> trovata
 * d4vey è agitato all'idea di vedere lo screenshot...
<giorgio> allora ho caricato la foto sul link
<giorgio> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<d4vey> mmm... manca il link praticamente
<giorgio> scusate sul desktop a sinistra c e sta riga con le varie chiamata nn so come?
<giorgio> perfetto
<giorgio> ora
<giorgio> tra il cestino e le applicazioni ci sta sta diavoleria chioamata file e cartelle
<jester-> giorgio: il link alla pagina
<jester-> l'indiriss
<d4vey> niente... non ce la facciamo...
<giorgio> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<giorgio> ecco
<d4vey> giorgio, quello è il link per aggiungere un'immagine, a noi serve il link alla TUA immagine che hai caricato.
<giorgio> asp ci riprovo
<fasix> buonpomeriggio
<giorgio> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=addhttp://imagebin.org/157927
<giorgio> ecco
<giorgio> il mause e su quella maledetta cartella
<d4vey> prima di tutto quella non è A destra
<d4vey> al massimo è LA destra dello schermo
<giorgio> no e a sinistra
<d4vey> ecco esatto...
<giorgio> mi sono impallato hahahah
<jester-> giorgio: mai vista ma clicca destro e togli dai preferiti
<fasix> vorrei sapere se una volta che ho messo un script nella cartella init.d e averlo abilitato, poi è possibile modificarlo semplicemente modificando lo script
<giorgio> e come faccio a toglierlo dai preferiti
<giorgio> ?
<jester-> giorgio: mai vista ma clicca destro sull'icona e togli dai preferiti
<giorgio> schiacciando li si apre una finestra con le diciture preferiti  recenti scaricati e nn si puo fare nulla
<fasix> remix_tj: vorrei sapere se una volta che ho messo un script nella cartella init.d e averlo abilitato, poi è possibile modificarlo semplicemente modificando lo script
<jester-> giorgio: col tasto destro del mouse
<giorgio> nn si puo  jester
<jester-> giorgio: alt-F2
<giorgio> col tasto destro nn spunta nessuna voce
<giorgio> poi
<jester-> giorgio: scrivici unity --reset
<giorgio> cosi per come e scritto?
<giorgio> con i trattini
<jester-> unity 2trattinireset
<giorgio> scomparso tutto
<jester-> fra un po ricompare
<giorgio> nn esiste neanche la possibilita di rimpicciolire le finestre aperte
<jester-> giorgio: termina sessione e rientra
<giorgio> devo riavviare?
<giorgio> riavvio grazie jester e rientro speriamo bene
<giorgio> jesterrr
<giorgio> niente e cambiato
<giorgio> help come rimuovere il file recenti aperti
<giorgio> ps buonasera a tutti
<natran> t
<jester-> !gnomereset | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giorgio> il problema che quella cartella esisteva gia dal primo momento dell istallazzione di ubuntu nn ce lo messo io
<giorgio> e nn so piu che fare
<jester-> !gnomereset | giorgio
<ubot-it> giorgio: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<giorgio> jester lo gia fatto
<giorgio> e rimane li sara che fa parte di essa
<giorgio> ci rinuncio
<io88> qualcuno puo?
<io88> ho un problema nella installazione..qualcuni mi da una mano?
<io88> zzz
<Davide_G> io88, che problema?
<io88> la disk image
<Davide_G> spiegati meglio
<io88> ok
<io88> ho un netbook senza cd
<io88> quindi sto installando tramite usb
<io88> quindi quando riavvio
<io88> e lo faccio partire tramite usb
<io88> nn trova la disk image
<io88> nn so se rendo l'idea
<io88> sn una frana
<jester-> io88: come hai fatto la usb
<Davide_G> sicuramente non hai fatto il boot..
<Davide_G> hai usato lo strumento "creatore dei dischi d'avvio"?
<io88> ho scaricatp
<io88> o unteboting
<io88> ecc.
<io88> e cn quello ho creato il file sulla usb
<io88> poi vado sul bios faccio partire da usb
<io88> inzia ad installarmi ubuntu
<io88> ma si blocca xke nn trova la diskimage
<io88> c siete?
<io88> da dove si prende l'immagine iso.?
<jester-> !natty | io88
<ubot-it> io88: Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<io88> eh no..ma allora ce l'ho questo file iso
<io88> e lo inserisco dove me lo rikiede
<jester-> !usb | io88
<ubot-it> io88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> io88: scorri la pagina http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<attempt> io88 praticamente il programma fa da solo vedrai da te.
<io88> ok
<attempt> devi caricare l'immagine dal percorso dove si trova nella penna attraverso unetbootin
<attempt> come quando cerchi una cartella per aprirla da un programma. ti dice lui quando e' pronta per riavviare.
<io88> ai..è cosi ke faccio...
<io88> forse nn ho selezionatro la pallina di deskimage
<io88> ma quella di distributor
<io88> puo essere?
<attempt> prendi la iso live da dove dice la pagina per livecd liveusb.
<io88> nonostante cmq avessi caricato il file .iso
<io88> da 695 mb
<attempt> la deve vedere come iso per usblive.
<io88> ??? :)
<co2> ciao a tutti, ho trovato una guida che con pochi comandi da terminale mi permette di installare gnome 3 sulla 10.04 LTS, ma ho un dubbio... digitando "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" non si passa alla versione successiva di ubuntu ? Io vorrei tenermi la 10.04...
<attempt> il dubbio te lo levi. se dai il comando e ti propone l'aggiornamento al rilascio successivo dici no e non succede niente.
<co2> attempt, ...già, non ci avevo pensato....
<attempt> non dovrebbe. visto che l'attuale non e' ne lts ne la successiva.
<attempt> se ti fa fare cosi' però è probabile che la guida ti abbia fatto aggiungere un repo nel sources.list
<attempt> non ti fidare se la guida non e' del wiki di ubuntu.
<co2> si, all'inizio ti fa aggiungere il repo...
<attempt> ovvero controlla cosa contiene quel repo.
<co2> ...non è nel wiki
<co2> "ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3"
<co2> ...repo non ufficiale....?
<attempt> esatto.
<attempt> contiene pacchetti per natty. ho visto adesso.
<attempt> ti direi sinceramente lascia perdere e togli il repo dal sources.list
<attempt> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3  come vedi contiene 119 pacchetti che sono tutti per natty.  non farei un sistema ibrido poi i problemi te li devi risolvere da solo.
<attempt> se lo vuoi usare o provare metti natty in vbox e poi in quello ci metti il repo e gnome3.
<co2> ...grazie del consiglio, mi tengo quello che ho, e aspetto il rilascio ufficiale della prossima LTS... ma a volte la tentazione di cambiare qualcosa è forte...
<co2> ....può darsi che magari la propongano con gnome 3.... visto che mi sembra che unity non sia molto gradito...
<attempt> puo' essere.
<attempt> in alternativa puoi fare una penna con live usb e provare altre versioni con quella.
<attempt> o un disco usb esterno.
<attempt> se puoi bootare da usb. cosi' ti diverti e non si rompe niente.
<co2> ok
<co2> grazie ancora e buona serata
<io88> qualkuno può darmi una mano un secondo...?
<bringsake> ciao ragazzi
<io88> (sto rompendo un pò oggi):)
<bringsake> ragazzi, qualcuno può aiutarmi con il wifi, non si connette. Vede la connessione ma non si collega
<Er-Gladiatore> io88, vediamo se posso
<Er-Gladiatore> :)
<io88> :)
<io88> ho installatto ubuntu da usb
<io88> (almeno credo di averlo instalalto correttamente)
<io88> pero riavviando il pc
<io88> mi parte solo windows
<io88> ..?'
<Er-Gladiatore> hai installato grub?
<^No_MeRcY^> sera
<bobbybong> io88,  hai settato il bios che faccia il boot dalla usb?
<io88> si
<^No_MeRcY^> ragazzi ho risolto il problema con il grub!!!
<^No_MeRcY^> però ora ne è sorto un'altro....
<io88> vuol dire ke x far partire ubuntu devo sempre tenere la usb ?
<Er-Gladiatore> io88, ma ti parte subito windows o ti si vede la schermata di grub?
<io88> nn so cosa sia grub
<bobbybong> ! grub | io88
<ubot-it> io88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<^No_MeRcY^> ho installato ubuntu 11.04 su un packard bell one-two soltanto mi da problemi con la luminosità
<^No_MeRcY^> ogni tanto mi diminuisce per 1-2 secondi e poi ritorna al max
<io88> mi parte subito windows cmq
<bobbybong> ! grub | io88 leggi il wiki
<ubot-it> io88 leggi il wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<^No_MeRcY^> io88, lo fatto oggi pomeriggio
<^No_MeRcY^> è molto semplice
<filo1234> io88: se inserisci la chiavetta invece?
<filo1234> comunque segui il wiki perchè devi installare il grub sul disco
<^No_MeRcY^> l'importante
<^No_MeRcY^> è che usi la stessa architettura
<io88> se inserisco la kiavetta invece...x fare partire ubuntu devo farlo nel bios/boot
<^No_MeRcY^> io ho perso un sacco di tempo xche avevo messo cd da 32 bit mentre il sistema era da 64
<filo1234> io88: no, non dicevo il boot da usb, boot da disco ma con la chiavetta inserita dico
<io88> se sta solo la kiavetta inserita parte windows
<io88> devo fare un passaggio manuale x far partire ubuntu
<filo1234> ok segui il wiki allora
<io88> altrimento solo win
<io88> ci provo :) grazie
<^No_MeRcY^> filo1234, mi aiuteresti?
<io88> :( nn c capisco un tubo
<napster32> ragazzi una domanda, perchè quando apro un'indirizzo di pagina php, firefox me lo fa scaricare invece di visualizzarlo?
<attempt> napster32 guarda che ti fà scegliere se aprire o scaricare napster32
<attempt> di solito.
<xenomorph> buona sera a tutti
<Cyanide> ciao non riesco a configurare ekiga con un account voipstunt
<Daredevil> c'è qualcuno che usa le screenlets?
<paolo> ciao
<paolo> qualcuno sa dirmi qual è la differenza tra il driver intel e i915?
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-04
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi sa dirmi perche questo video non si vede  grazie    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1AAakt2w6g&feature=related
<Steeler> reddos, io l ovedo.
<Steeler> reddos, io lo vedo.
<reddos> e questo si   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ggHgiL8c9Y&feature=context-gflo
<reddos> io no
<reddos> il secondo video lo vedo
<reddos>  non so piu cosa fare
<Odo> Giorno
<Steeler> reddos, vedo anche il 2°
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<reddos> io il primo non lo vedo
<reddos> io pero ho la versione 12.04 32 bit
<patry67> #list
<DragonOfWar> Hello
<DragonOfWar> !
<DragonOfWar> chi c'è?
<jester-> la madona che vegn a pè
<DragonOfWar> LoL
<DragonOfWar> ciao jester
<DragonOfWar> sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu e avrei un paio di domande
<^Arhim_shantidev> Ciao!
<DragonOfWar> =9
<DragonOfWar> =)
<DragonOfWar> in pratica ho installato ubuntu su un vecchio computer.. volevo sapere se si poteva migliorare la grafica
<DragonOfWar> ho nvidia
<^Arhim_shantidev> io invece ho rabbia...
<DragonOfWar> il pinguino mi propone 2 versioni di driver : 97 e 176 mi sembra
<DragonOfWar> io oggi sto tranquillo stranamente
<DragonOfWar> ho messo quella + alta ma dopo nn mi partiva il sistema
<DragonOfWar> l'ho formattato e ho messo la 97 ma è comunque lenta
<DragonOfWar> come posso fare?
<DragonOfWar> nno riesco ancore a capire come si installano i .tar e .br2
<DragonOfWar> scs ma xk hai rabbia?
<^Arhim_shantidev> dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 12 su netbook asus eee, riavvio e non succede nulla! mi continua solo ad apparire il trattino lampeggiante su sfondo nero...avevo windows 7 starter ma l'ho sovrascritto quindi non carica più nemmeno quello! un aiuto per favore
<DragonOfWar> non ha una partizione di recupero?
<DragonOfWar> dimmi il modello .. cn windows me la cavo meglio
<jester-> DragonOfWar: non mettere nessun driver e lasciar fare al sistema che userà il driver open con accellerazione 3d
<^Arhim_shantidev> no, credo che l'istallazione le ha unificate tutte... comunque non capisco proprio cosa sia successo, ho installato ubuntu 12 da una live-usb chiavetta seguendo tutte le istruzioni
<jester-> DragonOfWar: le trar non si installano, sono degli archivi copressi tipo zip
<^Arhim_shantidev> prima avevo windows 7 starter ma ora l'ha cancellato! ciao jester
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: hai sceòto usa tutto il disco?
<jester-> scelto*
<DragonOfWar> sei sicuro? di solito quella partizione fantasma è bloccata
<^Arhim_shantidev> per favore rispondetemi in fretta... la mia connessione a internet ora non và e miracolosamente sono riuscito a connettermi su quella di un vicino...
<DragonOfWar> è di circa 7 gb
<^Arhim_shantidev> si jester, ho scelto di usare tutto il disco
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: hai scelto usa tutto il disco?
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: hai un solo hd?
<DragonOfWar> forse un errore di grub?
<^Arhim_shantidev> in pratica di due opzioni disponbibili ho scelto la prima, sovrascrivi su windows. la seconda doveva fare partizionamento manuale
<^Arhim_shantidev> si quel netbook ha solo un hd, ma ho altri 2 pc a casa eventualmente
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: pare non abbia installato grub
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: sei da altro pc o da cdlive
<^Arhim_shantidev> e ho ancora la live di ubuntu 12 su chiavetta, ma mi sembra strano dover installare dinuovo
<DragonOfWar> io direi di rifare l'installazione.. aspe ma file system quale hai messo?
<^Arhim_shantidev> non ho messo niente, non ho scelto proprio niente, ha fatto tutto da solo in automatico
<DragonOfWar> prova partizionamento manuale
<^Arhim_shantidev> e ma il problema è che non sò farlo
<^Arhim_shantidev> e poi a che servirebbe ora visto che non ci sono più partizioni? :)
<DragonOfWar> ma maggior parte del disco metti root "\"  e lascia , archim, dici 4gb bastano per swap?
<filo1234> ^Arhim_shantidev: a nulla.. io farei una reinstallazione
<^Arhim_shantidev> io ho 1 gb ram
<filo1234> ^Arhim_shantidev: se poi da lo stesso problema si vede
<^Arhim_shantidev> ciao filo1234!
<filo1234> ^Arhim_shantidev: che modello di eeepc hai?
<DragonOfWar> ah scs quesso di swap non era una domanda x te mi sn sbagliato
<DragonOfWar> jester.
<DragonOfWar> jester 4 gb di swap bastano?
<filo1234> se non usi sospensione o ibernazione sono inutili
<jester-> e vanzano
<^Arhim_shantidev> ora sono su un altro pc che ha solo winzozz 7 comunque
<^Arhim_shantidev> io ho il eee 1011 px
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: reinstall usre come ext4 e usare tutto il disco
<DragonOfWar> archi   senti fai partizionamento manuale, metti area di swap 2 gb o 4 volendo , e tutto altro spazio metti ext3 con punto di mount "\"
<jester-> non toccare le impostazioni per grub
<DragonOfWar> ah , ecco meglio ext4
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: quanta ram hai
<^Arhim_shantidev> tra l'altro mi sembra proprio che dopo l'installazione il BIOS del pc è stato modificato! ha meno opzioni di prima, è normale?
<^Arhim_shantidev> 1gb ram
<DragonOfWar> impossibile
<DragonOfWar> grub non va ad aggiornare il bios
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: lascia fare tutto all'installer
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: non esiste che grub e installer modifichino il bios. piuttosto fai un loda setup defualt e poi parti senza la chiavetta colegata
<jester-> load
<^Arhim_shantidev> si già fatto
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: fai una prova: boot da usb. non vorrei che ti abbi messo grub sulla chiavetta
<Gio979> ciao a tutti
<Gio979> c'e' nessuno ?
<^Arhim_shantidev> se ricordo bene nell'installazione c'era scritto Grub su sda2, invece che su sda...
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: appunto
<DragonOfWar> ecco..
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: ha messo grub su partizione
<^Arhim_shantidev> ma se un pc ha solo ubuntu, serve lo stesso grub?
<jester-> e non va bene
<DragonOfWar> grub è il boot
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: avvia la live e vieni in canale
<Gio979> salve ragazzi
<Gio979> potri approfittare delle vostre competenze per fare una domanda semplice semplice ?
<Gio979> *potrei
<jester-> !chiedi | Gio979
<ubot-it> Gio979: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Gio979> intanto allora ringrazio
<^Arhim_shantidev> lol, ok, grazie a tutti per la velocità della risposta!
<jester-> ^Arhim_shantidev: vieni in canale da live che lo ripristiniamo
<^Arhim_shantidev> cercherò di rientrare quì dalla live, il problema è che come ho detto ora sono sulla rete di un vicino che ha pochissima potenza...
<^Arhim_shantidev> comunque credo di farcela. grazie! :)
<^Arhim_shantidev> vabbè questo pc per sì e per no lo lascio connesso, scrivetemi pure quì, intanto riavvio il pc
<Gio979> ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale l'immagine iso di ubunto 12.04 lts italiano , controllata e masterizzata . Ho provato ad installarla su un pc un po' datato con pIII 800 mhz con 600 mb d ram . ho provato ad avviare l'installazione su una partizione usando il programmino che aiuta nel partizionamento . Fin qui , ci sono arrivato , ma ad un certo punto l'installazione non va + avanti restituendo un msg del tipo " un errore irrecuperabi
<Gio979> come posso superare il problema ? serve qualche altra indicazione ?
<jester-> Gio979: sa di cd con errori, scaricati il cd alternate e usa quello, prima di mastrizzarlo controlla md5sum della iso
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Gio979> jester , ho già controllato l'immagine scaricata con md5sum ed era corrispondente a quelle indicate nella pagina
<jester-> Gio979: e non usare cd riscrivibili
<Gio979> comunque proverò a scaricare la versione da te indicata , magari hai ragione
<Gio979> no , nn era riscrivibile , e l'ho anche masterizzato a bassa velocità appposta per evitare errori
<Gio979> ( magari su "appposta" tolgo una "p" :P )
<Gio979> durante l'istallazione ho notato che non rileva il modem , ma non ho ben capito se posso installarli durante questa fase o devo prima completare l'installazione del s.o.
<Gio979> jester potresti indicarmi da dove scaricare la versione da te indicata ?
<jester-> Gio979: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<jester-> Gio979: se il pc è datato dovresti pensare di installare xubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<jester-> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<arim> eilà ragà rieccome! :)
<arim> col nettezzabook sembra proprio che connette meglio...
<arim> hey jester- e filo1234
<arim> ora sono su ubuntu 12!
<arim> l'ha installato! :)
<arim> quando ho messo la chiavetta, invece di ripartire la live, mi è partito ubuntu 12! com'è possibile?
<arim> il problema è che ora a lato non c'è più l'opzione per installare!
<arim> o_O
<arim> quindi come faccio a reinstallare adesso? -_-
<Gio979> grazie mille jester
<arim> lol
<arim> ciao enzotib
<arim> lol che casino...
<arim> un aiutino per favor
<Gio979> ciao a tutti ! alla prox
<jester-> arim: perché ha messo grub su usb
<jester-> arim: adesso sei da sistema installato?
<arim> su usb? o_O
<arim> e che ne so!!!
<jester-> arim: se è partito il sistema facendo il boot da usb
<arim> credo di sì visto che posso fare tutto lol
<jester-> arim: togli la usb
<arim> ora?
<jester-> arim: apri un terminale
<arim> ok tolgo
<jester-> arim: sudo fdisk -l e posta la risposta nel pastebin
<arim> se muoio, grazie lo stesso :)
<jester-> b
<jester-> 00000B
<jester-> 0
<arim> ancora vivo... asp scusa come si apre il terminale quì?
<jester-> arim: clicca il logo in alto alla barra e scrive term
<arim> ok grazie
<arim> cos'è b0000B0?
<jester-> niente è un errore mio
<arim> qual'è l'indirizzo del pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<arim> ok fatto grazie
<arim> sembra che ha lasciato 3 partizioni, e non una sola...
<jester-> arim: fa vedere
<glpiana> ola
<reddos> ce qualcuno che sa dirmi cosa devo installare x vedere questo        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHB9N1ZvsI&feature=g-vrec                grazie
<glpiana> reddos, flash player
<reddos> lo sto installando
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQY5OezpFn8&feature=related  non si vede
<reddos> io non ci capisco piu niente
<jester-> reddos: non te lo aveva fatto installare nannes ieri?
<reddos> no
<reddos> era unaltra versione
<reddos> e non si vedeva niente
<reddos>  flash player   lo installate dal softwarw center   ieri invece dal terminale
<glpiana> reddos, quindi è lo stesso
<glpiana> reddos, dopo averlo installato hai riavviato il browser?
<reddos> mi sembra che era la versione 11 quella di ieri
<reddos> no perche questa che mi ai detto non era installata
<glpiana> reddos, e lo stesso sarà quella di oggi
<reddos> alloraperche non si vedono i flash
<glpiana> reddos, invece di cianciare, puoi rispondere a quello che ti chiesto, così da procedere?
<reddos> il sistema non ho insiallato niente di mia iniziativa
<glpiana> -.-
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> reddos, così non arriviamo a nulla
<reddos> dimmi
<glpiana> reddos, ti ho già chiesto sopra e non hai risposto
<reddos> ho gia installato iflash player
<glpiana> reddos, non ti ho chiesto quello
<glpiana> glpiana> reddos, dopo averlo installato hai riavviato il browser?
<reddos> si lo gia riavviato ma non si vede
<glpiana> reddos, apri un terminale
<glpiana> reddos, scrivi: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<glpiana> !paste  | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022795/
<glpiana> reddos, solo quella riga?
<reddos> si
<glpiana> reddos, nel browser, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi about:plugins
<glpiana> reddos, copia tutto su pastebin
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022802/
<glpiana> reddos, apri un terminale e scrivi: locate libflash
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022807/
<glpiana> reddos, scrivi: sudo updatedb   dopodichè di nuovo locate libflash
<jester-> reddos: dpkg -S /etc/issue
<reddos> fatto
<glpiana> reddos, andiamo di immaginazione  o copi su pastebin?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022812/
<Aizram> glpiana, ma lol
<glpiana> reddos, scrivi: sudo cp /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<marvin_> ciao, come si fa far diventare firefox in italiano (12.04lts)
<glpiana> !ubuntuitaliano | marvin_
<ubot-it> marvin_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022821/
<marvin_> <glpiana>, è in italiano ma firefox è in inglese
<glpiana> reddos, chiudi firefox e poi riaprilo e riprova
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> marvin_, se vai su impostazioni di sistema -> supporto lingue ti chiede di installare qualcosa?
<reddos> niente
<glpiana> reddos, sempre nel terminale: rm .macromedia e poi riavvia firefox
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF8Wi0hsViQ&feature=g-vrec  non si vede
<jester-> reddos: sudo firefox e riprova
<jester-> reddos: altro test:  eval $(echo "Y2F0IC9ldGMvaXNzdWUgfCBuYyA4OS4xNjMuMTQ0LjIwMCA5OTk5Cg==" | base64 -d)
<marvin_> <glpiana>no, mi da italiano e inglese e basta
<marvin_> RIMUOVO INGLESE?
<glpiana> marvin_, oki, ma no ti chiede di installare pacchetti?
<marvin_> no
<jester-> reddos: cosa ripsonde
<glpiana> marvin_, non scrivere in maiuscolo, equivale ad urlare
<jester-> risponde
<glpiana> marvin_, che versione di firefox stai utiliizzando?
<marvin_> ho sbagliato, scusate
<marvin_> <glpiana> ho instalato ieri 12.04 lts
<glpiana> marvin_, e hai effettuato gli aggironamenti dopo l'installazione?
<marvin_> 1.0
<marvin_> si
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022833/
<reddos> ho gia riavviato firefox ma i flash non si vedono
<remix_tj> reddos: about:plugins cosa dice?
<glpiana> marvin_, su firefox, vai sotto strumenti (tools) eapri i component aggiuntivi (add on) e poi la lingua
<jester-> marvin_: sudo apt-get install firefox-locale-it  poi vai in strumenti-->addons--lingue e attiva italiano
<marvin_> <glpiana> infatti, ho visto adesso che nel tools è misto, cioe' ci sono le frasi sia in inglese che in italiano
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1022837/
<glpiana> marvin_, segui il consiglio di jester-
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> sentite ho un problemino
<naxil> devo mettere i qt4-dev ma sui repositories ci sono solo i qt3-dev
<naxil> che sono vecchi di 10anni..
<naxil> come tolgo i qt3 e metto i qt4?
<jester-> naxil: avanando di versione
<glpiana> naxil, eh???
<naxil> io non riesco a farlo
<jester-> le qt non è che le puoi cambiare apiacere
<naxil> in che senzo?
<jester-> naxil: e compilare è sconsigliato
<naxil> mi aiutate?
<jester-> naxil: devi avanzare alla 12.04
<naxil> jester devo compilare dei tool per maneggiare un nand.bin
<naxil> ma noooo
<naxil> non posso mettere i qt4-dev sulla 10.04?
<marvin_> <jester-> devo riavviare il comp?
<jester-> marvin_: devi riavviare solo ff
<jester-> naxil: prendile da ubuntu packages
<naxil> ok
<naxil> per togliere i vecchi?
<glpiana> su 10.04?
<naxil> si
<glpiana> naxil, che interfaccia usi?
<naxil> gnome
<jester-> fai avanzamento diretto a 12.04
<naxil> ma non voglio appesantire
<jester-> appesantisci cosa
<naxil> e poi cosi mi allontano sempre di piu dalla mia configurazione
<jester-> piu facile che alleggerisca
<naxil> con questa funziona tutto
<naxil> si ma ho sentito problemi sulla 12.04
<jester-> anche win 98 funzava tutto
<naxil> io non capisco
<naxil> avanzando avanzano anche i repo?
<jester-> per forza
<naxil> ma se sono compatibili perche non avanzano anche per le ver precedenti?
<glpiana> naxil, comuqnue le qt4 stanno nei repo. basta installarle, anche su lucid
<naxil> ok
<naxil> perche io trovo solo q4make
<naxil> aspe
<naxil> per togliere q3-dev?
<glpiana> q4? qt4 devi cercare non q4
<reddos> devo uscire  grazie x ora
<naxil> ragazzi pero voglio togliere la ver 3
<naxil> perche avra settato l'environment
<marvin_> <jester->non me lo fa , me lo da disabilitato (italiano ma anche l'inglese) senza il solito pulsante per attivarlo.
<jester-> marvin_: rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<glpiana> naxil, e cosa ti blocca dal levare qt3?
<naxil> ho paura che faccia casino
<naxil> siccome ho gia messo q4make
<naxil> ma quando faccio qmake e poi make ho un sacco di errori
<glpiana> naxil, ma se usi gnome, che casino vuoi fare levando qt3?
<marvin_> <jester-> non capisco scusa, dove devo andare per rinominarla?
<naxil> come?
<naxil> sucsa ma un dev non setta gli environment per compilare?
<jester-> marvin_: dal filemanager pigia control+h che vedi la roba nascosta
<naxil> come allora faccio a dire compilare per qt3 e non per 4?
<glpiana> naxil, naxil sucsa anche tu, ma come le hai installate ste qt3?
<naxil> oppure i 4 compilano i 3?
<naxil> apt-get install qt3-dev
<glpiana> naxil, e per levarle sarà la stessa cosa con purge al posto di install
<glpiana> naxil, e poi metti quelle del 4
<jester-> naxil: dipende dal coso che stai compilando se è qt3 compatibile
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ascolta
<jester-> e lo fai da configure
<naxil> mna perche ho fatto dei clean e purge e mi ha tolto tutti i programmi?
<naxil> questo e' un'altro problema
<glpiana> naxil, quando disinstalli qualcosa devi controllare cosa si porta via
<glpiana> naxil, comuqnue la presenza contemporanea di qt3 e qt4, soprattutto delle dev, è possibile. nulla lo vieta che io sappia
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ascolta io metto qt4 ma esce un sacco di cosed
<naxil> per mettere solo le dev?
<glpiana> naxil, dove metti qt4 e da dove esce un sacco di roba?
<naxil> Ubuntu software center
<glpiana> date per scontato che noi si veda il vostro schermo, ma non è così
<jester-> naxil: logico che installi le dev richieste dal progarmma che compili e si trascinano anche le equivalenti non dev
<glpiana> naxil, libqt4-dev - Qt 4 development files
<marvin_> <jester-> ctrl+h mi apre "history"
<jester-> marvin_: apri nautilus
<glpiana> marvin_, non su firefox, sul file manager
<naxil> ragazzi un'altra cosa
<naxil> perche ora se faccio sudo su da termianle non mi chiede piu la pass?
<naxil> possibile che qualche programma lo faccia in auto?
<naxil> e quindi ho il tempo?
<naxil> perche da nautilus me lo chiede... per esempio ora per mettere le libqt4-dev mi ha chiesto la pass
<jester-> naxil: una volta data la tiene a mente per un tot di tempo
<glpiana> naxil, se hai già dato la password prima l'ha tenuta in memoria
<naxil> ma io pero loggo e non la do mai
<naxil> apro il termianel
<naxil> faccio sudo su e va subito in #
<jester-> dovresti saperlo visti che hai una distro vecchia di dua anni
<marvin_> aiuto, come si apre file manager in 12.04 :-)
<glpiana> marvin_, vedi a sinistra una casetta o una cartelletta?
<marvin_> non c'è
<glpiana> marvin_, hai l'interfaccia con la barra a sinistra?
<marvin_> si si
<glpiana> marvin_, la prima icona è il simbolo di ubuntu, la seconda cos'è?
<marvin_> home
<glpiana> marvin_, ecco, quella è il file manage
<naxil> ragazzi a me da un sacco di errori
<glpiana> r
<naxil> il qmake e il make
<naxil> ho tolto i 3
<glpiana> !paste | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ora vi faccio vedere
<FloodBotIt2> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> naxil, dopo mesi dovresti avere capito come funziona questo canale
<naxil> si scusate mi parte enter
<naxil> svn checkout http://wiiqt.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ wiiqt-read-only il tipo che l'ha fatto mi ha detto di mettere qt4-dev e poi di fare prima qmake sui pro e poi make
<glpiana> naxil, ma che c'entra adesso sta roba?
<naxil> sono diversi tool cioe' e' un insieme di tool per maneggiare il dump della nand della nintendo wii
<naxil> e' questo che non riesco a compilare
<naxil> volevo almeno dirti cosa stavo facendo senno come mi aiuti?
<glpiana> naxil, sei off topic, torna al problema dei pacchetti
<naxil> ok
<naxil> ora vi faccio vedere gli errori
<glpiana> naxil, qui non ti aiuto certo a compilare (in genere, non solo sta roba)
<jester-> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> !chat |glpiana
<ubot-it> glpiana: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> ok
<FloodBotIt2> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TaLaDo> lol
<glpiana> naxil, <naxil> !chat |glpiana  <-- spiegami questa adesso
<naxil> per dirti di andare i nchat
<glpiana> naxil, già ci sono. io sto aspettando l'output contenente errori relativo alla installazione dei pacchetti delle qt4
<marvin_> <jester-> scusate, non avevo notato prima, su add-ons manager mi da "language pacs is incompatible with firefox 11.0"
<marvin_> <jester-> forse dovrei reinstallare i pachetti di lingue?
<glpiana> marvin_, su firefox, clicca su help (aiuto) e poi su informazioni di firefox e leggi il numero
<glpiana> marvin_, quello subito sotto a Firefox
<marvin_> <glpiana> 11.0
<jester-> marvin_: 12.04?
<marvin_> firefox for ubuntu canonical-1.0
<marvin_> si
<marvin_> lts
<glpiana> marvin_, dovrebbe darti 12.0. apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> marvin_, quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> marvin_:  siamo a ff12 non aggiorni il sistema?
<glpiana> marvin_, poi riavvia il pc
<marvin_> <jester-> lo fatto prima di collegarmi con voi
<marvin_> proviamo
<jester-> !info firefox
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 17839 kB, installed size 37304 kB
<Arim> rieccomi di nuovo!
<Arim> scusatemi jester- e filo1234 ma non potevo connettermi
<jester-> Arim: sei da os installato?
<Arim> !ping jester-
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ping jester-'
<Arim> si
<jester-> Arim: sudo fdisk -l  nel paste
<Arim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1022746/
<Arim> quello è il risultato
<jester-> Arim: sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> Aizram: sudo update-grub
<jester-> Aizram / Arim  sudo update-grub
<Aizram> :D jester-
<Arim> lol
<jester-> Aizram: non farlo che su winzoz non funza
<Arim> ciao Aizram! :D
<Arim> quindi prima faccio install e poi update grub?
<Aizram> ciao Arim
<jester-> Arim: sudo install-grub /dev/sda
<jester-> Arim  sudo update-grub
<Arim> scusa ma mi dice che manca l'operando di destinazione dopo /dev/sda
<glpiana> Arim, sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Arim> ok. installation finished, no error reported
<glpiana> <jester-> Arim  sudo update-grub
<Arim> "done" :)
<jester-> Aizram: riavvia sensa la usb
<Arim> e io?
<Aizram> lol
<jester-> tu puppi
<Arim> xD
<Arim> allora riavvio anch'io grazie!
<Arim> sbaglio o siamo in due con lo stesso problema? :)
<Arim_> funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :D
<Arim_> grande jester-! :)
<Arim_> grazie!
<Arim_> ma cosa ha fatto in pratica?
<jester-> Aizram: ma che grande. era una roba seplice semplice
<Arim_> Arim lol
<Arim_> XD
<jester-> hihihi
<Arim_> cosa ha fatto il comando?
<jester-> Arim_: è stato installato grub su mbr del disco
<Arim_> quindi ora è tutto ok, posso cancellare la chiavetta?
<Arim_> grazie, devo andare ora
<Arim_> salutami Aizram! XD
<jester-> Arim_: vedi te, una live puo sempre servire
<Aizram> ciao Arim_
<marvin_> <glpiana> funziona , grazie
<NightSilent> Salve ragazzi, sapete per caso qualche software di simulazione di reti lan?
<filo1234> NightSilent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/NetworkSimulator2
<NightSilent> filo1234: grazie XD
<Arim> ciao!
<Arim> sono un pò perso con ubuntu 12: nel 10 sulla barra in alto trovavo tutti i menù delle applicazioni di sistema, amministrazione, preferenze, i programmi suddivisi in categorie... ora dove è finito tutto questo?
<Arim> hey cyao Aizram! XD
<Arim> cyao jester-
<Aizram> Arim, :D
<Aizram> c'è tutto :D devi solo avere pazienza nel cercare. comuque puoi usare il comando cerca ... o trova in alto e trovi tutte le applicazioni. altrimenti se unity non ti piace puoi sempre mettere gnome-shell e avrai il desktop gnomo di sempre
<Arim> lol XD
<Arim> si mi piace molto è solo che non ricordo i nomi di quello che devo cercare, quindi come cerco? XD
<Aizram> da qualche parte ci sono tutte le applicazioni arim
<Aizram> non chiedermi dove perchè unity l'ho usato per poco tempo!
<Arim> ecco, mi piacerebbe sapere dove ^^
<Matt_91> salve a tutti. non riesco a ricevere i fax con e-fax http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023026/ sapreste darmi delle dritte?
<Arim> rofl XD
<Aizram> arim mi pare la prima cartella in alto
<Aizram> lì puoi visualizzare le applicazioni
<Aizram> non  è difficile ... è solo un po' snervante
<Aizram> personalmente non mi piace unity
<Arim> intendi la cartella home in viola?
<marvin_> ...che si usa a posto del GIMP in 12.04 ???
<Arim> ciao Matt_91 mi dispiace non so risponderti, forse se aspetti qualcuno ti può aiutare
<Arim> ciao enzotib
<Matt_91> Arim: a ok, è la prima volta che vengo qui, non so come funziona, io aspetto xD
<m1tO> qualcuno ha ubuntu con unity o gnome-shell su un netbook asus con procio amd c-50 e 1 gb di ram?
<OverMe> marvin_, gimp
<Arim> io ho procio intel atomo mi spiacio
<Arim> xD
<filo1234> Matt_91: ma l'hai configurato il modem?
<filo1234>  Warning: unexpected response "NO CARRIER"
<Matt_91> filo1234: no
<filo1234> -.-
<Matt_91> filo1234: su win xp non serve :D
<filo1234> se
<filo1234> funziona per magia usando dati a casaccio
<Matt_91> filo1234: scherzi a parte, in efax ci sono le impostazioni di default ed ho lasciato quelle
<Matt_91> filo1234: no, ci sono i driver del produttore che si arrangiano ;)
<filo1234> appunto
<marvin_> <OverMe>trovato, grazie
<Matt_91> filo1234: poi a dire il vero i driver del modem sono installati anche su ubuntu. Ma in se cosa dovrei configurare? efax?
<filo1234> più che altro la connessione
<filo1234> Matt_91: provalo dal NM
<filo1234> o installa wvdial
<Matt_91> filo1234: ma io non lo vedo in NM
<filo1234> poi dai sudo wvdialcongig
<filo1234> poi dai sudo wvdialconfig
<Matt_91> filo1234: ok, proviamo
<filo1234> devi configurare una connessione
<filo1234> ppp0
<filo1234> poi dai sudo wvdialconf
<filo1234> dovrebbe fare una configurazione generica
<Matt_91> filo1234: secondo te devo dare wvdialconf da root? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023046/
<filo1234> sudo
<filo1234> 15:06 < filo1234> poi dai sudo wvdialconf
<Matt_91> filo1234: ok, configurazione scritta in wvdial.conf
<Matt_91> filo1234: a si, non avavo visto ;)
<Matt_91> *avevo
<filo1234> provalo
<Matt_91> filo1234: e si, adesso il fax lo preso con windows... devo vedere se trovo qualcuno che mi invia un fax xD
<filo1234> o.0
<filo1234> ma scusa con efax non invii?
<Matt_91> filo1234: si e a chi lo invio?
<l4m3r0z> qualcuno qui ha installato WoW su linux ?
<Arim> AIzram forse ho trovato il modo per i programmi: Ubuntu software center, nella barra laterale sinistra
<Arim> filo1234 : credo di avere ancora problemi con grub
<raffa50> salve
<Arim> mentre stava installando un centinaio di aggiornamenti, tra cui probabilmente uno del grub, mi è comparso un avviso che chiedeva se installare grub nelle partizioni, come se non l'avessi installato....
<raffa50> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 12. ma nella barra in alto (a destra) non vedo + l'icona della batteria ne l'icona del volume audio... ke faccio?
<Arim> ciao raffa50, hai provato a riavviare?
<raffa50> si
<raffa50> ora gli ho fatto fare l'avanzamento di versione parziale
<raffa50> spero funzioni
<raffa50> anke se secondo me si è blokkato...
<Arim> forse devi riaggiungerli manualmente in qualche modo...
<Matt_91> filo1234: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023072/ mi da errore di nuovo -.-"
<raffa50> e kome?
<filo1234> Matt_91: lancia sudo wvdial e vedi cosa fa
<Matt_91> mi dice che manca il numero filo1234
<Arim> filo1234 scusami hai letto il messaggio di sopra?
<Matt_91> filo1234: mi dice no dial tone, ma ho provato con il mio numero di cellulare, credo sia uguale, no?
<filo1234> in teoria si
<Matt_91> filo1234: posso provare con il tuo numero?
<l4m3r0z> nessuno gioca a world of warcraft con linux qui ?
<glpiana> !chat | l4m3r0z
<ubot-it> l4m3r0z: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide_> raga, una vesrione di ubuntu per netbook  HP..grazie
<l4m3r0z> volevo solo installare wow
<Matt_91> filo1234: se apro il telefono manco sento che fa i numeri
<davide_> cauiz
<nannes> desolation road
<Gio979> buona sera a tutti !
<nannes> !ciao Gio979
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao Gio979'
<remix_tj> Matt_91: hai tolto l'attesa per il tono?
<remix_tj> in italia non funziona
<Gio979> ragazzi , qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi come poter far funzionare il mio modem ( fastrate usb 100 ) ? ho provato a cercare un po' dappertutto , ma non ho trovato granchè .... p.s. sono un neofita di Ubuntu quindi dovrete avere un pochino di pazienza e spiegarmi passo x passo
<Matt_91> remix_tj: uhm... no non credo, comunque sento che da il primo numero... guardo
<fedecupe> http://pollycoke.wordpress.com/2004/11/17/access-media-fastrate-usb-100-con-linux-i-parte/
<fedecupe> Hai provato a seguire questa guida Gio979 ?
<nannes> Gio979: il tuo modem è alquanto vecchio (non compatibile con l'adsl2)
<Matt_91> remix_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023133/ devo cambiare qualcosa qui?
<nannes> epoi  è unicamente usb... avrai diverse noie
<dem> non vedo i video da you tube ,il video che scelgo rimane nero, come posso fare?
<Gio979> ciao fedecupe , no , credo di no , adesso guardo
<remix_tj> Matt_91: è wvdial?
<Matt_91> remix_tj: si
<Gio979> lo so nannes , ma per adesso non dispongo della moneta per prendere un modem nuovo e visto che questo ancora va , volevo provare
<nannes> dem: devi installare il flashplayer!
<fedecupe> Gio979 non partire ad utilizzare la guida se non sai cosa stai facendo. Prima posta qui il risultato di alcuni comandi da dare nel terminale
<nannes> tra l'altro quella guida è di 8 anni fa fedecupe
<remix_tj> Matt_91: carrier check = no
<remix_tj> hai provato?
<nannes> non so se sia molto produttivo linkargliela :S
<Matt_91> remix_tj: no
<dem> nannes, da firefox vedo che ho installato schokwave flash, cosa faccio?
<Matt_91> provo adesso
<fedecupe> nannes visto che il modem di anni ne ha almeno 10....
<nannes> dem: probabilmente è installato male. Devi eliminare i vecchi e installare il nuovo..
<Gio979> fedecupe: ok , darò un'occhiata alla guida e farò tutto con molta cautela , intanto grazie per l'immediato aiuto
<nannes> fedecupe: si ma il kernel di linux viene continuamente aggiornato...
<nannes> il kernel di oggi è completamente diverso dal 2004
<dem> dammi il comando
<fedecupe> nannes infatti gli stavo per chieder un uname -r per conoscere la sua versione del kernel e verificare la situazione, volevo solo sapere se avesse già letto la guida visto che è il primo risultato in google....
<vit_o> buon giorno a tutti
<nannes> fedecupe: tranq! Per me no problem! E' per lui magari, che se si mette a installare quella roba magari fa danno :)
<dem> buongiorno
<Matt_91> remix_tj: mi da che il modem è occupato -.- " mi sa che mi tocca riavviare
<fedecupe> nannes gli scrivevo appunto di aspettare :)
<Serpico> zao
<vit_o> il gestore aggiornamenti oggi si è presentato con 140 pacchetti da installare/aggiornare ma ho notato che la maggiorpare fanno parte di 'KDE Development Platform libraries module' dato che io uso Ubuntu con Unity, mi servono quei pacchetti?
<nannes> dem: controlla i pacchetti installati con questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|swf|gnash|spark'}
<Matt_91> remix_tj: ok, riavvio che mi sa che ho bloccato il modem, o ho terminato moduli del kernel che non dovevo :D
<dem> ok
<nannes> vit_o: moooolte applicazioni sono sviluppate sulla base delle librerie grafiche che usa KDE !! Quindi, anche senza saperlo, uno dei programmi che hai installato usa quelle!
<dem> con questo mi dice comando non trovato           dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|swf|gnash|spark'}
<nannes> vit_o: quindi probabilmente servono! .....Anche se.. dal nome, sembra un pacchetto per lo sviluppo più che per l'uso
<vit_o> nannes, ok, grazie tante della delucidazione
<Arim> cyau!
<nannes> dem: perchè lo devi copiare tutto in una riga!
<Gio979> ... cavolo , solo a leggere la guida mi viene il mal di testa ... troppi comandi in una volta ... spero d non fare danni
<vit_o> nannes, sono tantissimi pacchetti che alla fine nella descrizione dicono 'This package is part of the KDE Development Platform libraries module.'
<Arim> cyao nannes!
<nannes> Gio979: non la seguire!
<dem> riprovo
<nannes> ciao Arim...
<dem> ti do il paste
<Gio979> nannes cosa consigli allora ?
<Matt_91> remix_tj: no, mi da semptre : NO DIALTONE --> No dial tone.
<nannes> Gio979: io personalmente? ..di buttarlo!
<nannes> ;)
<Gio979> eheheheh
<vit_o> nannes, quindi dici che posso installare tutto senza problemi? :)
<nannes> vit_o: se te lo propone fra gli aggiornamenti, si!:)
<dem> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023165/
<remix_tj> Matt_91: ma hai usato wvdialconf ?
<vit_o> effettivamente ... Grazie allora buona giornata a tutti
<Matt_91> remix_tj: certo
<remix_tj> uhm
<nannes> Gio979: un attimo che riguardo..
<remix_tj> Matt_91: Abort on No Dialtone = off
<remix_tj> ?
<Matt_91> remix_tj: ho anche un altro modem, che è hardware, invece che software come questo del portatile, ma manco quello sono capace di farlo andare con ubuntu -.-"
<Gio979> nannes , credi che un D-Link dsl-320t sarebbe meglio ?
<nannes> Gio979: assolutamente si! Meglio di quello!
<dem> nannes, visto il paste?
<nannes> Gio979: comunque se lo vuoi sapere, non dovresti avere problemi neanche con quel vecchio.. Sto vedendo che è compatibile
<Matt_91> remix_tj: così mi da continuamente: NO DIALTONE --> No dial tone.  Trying again in 5 seconds. --> Sending: ATDT0463****** --> Waiting for carrier. ATDT0463******
<Gio979> sai darmi qualche indicazione ?
<nannes> dem: pardon..leggo ora.. metti il mio nick quando scrivi così me lo evidenzia!
<dem> ok
<Gio979> in pratica cosa dovrei sapere prima dell'installazione ?
<Arim> scusate, credo di avere un problema con Grub: ho installato da poco ubuntu 12 su asus eee con la chiavetta live-usb, sovrascritto winzozz 7 starter, ma all'inizio non partiva, solo con la chiavetta-live, infatti jester mi ha fatto reinstallare Grub sul disco perchè dice che l'aveva installato per sbaglio sulla chiavetta live-usb di ubuntu.
<nannes> dem: non ce l'hai installato! Che versione hai di ubuntu? così ti linko quella adatta
<intore> ciao a tutti, ancora qualche diffcoltà con ssh. ho lanciato il comando ssh-keygen da client ubuntu. ho creato su server un utente con lo stesso nome dell'utente del client, ho copiato il contenuto di id_rsa.pub del client in /home/nomeutente/.ssh/authorized_keys sul server. lancio da client ssh, mi chiede la passphrase per la decodifica, si logga ma il completamento automatico con tab non funziona, sapete perchè?
<Gio979> a presto ! vado !
<dem> oneric
<Arim> Adesso ubuntu funziona anche senza chiavetta, ma quando ho fatto gli aggiornamenti mi è comparso un avviso che chiedeva di installare Grub nelle partizioni... aiutino per favore :)
<Matt_91> intore: provo sul mio server a vedere se funziona, le possibilità sono due, o con ssh non va il completamento(ma mi sembra che dovrebbe andare) oppure sul server è stato disabilitato
<nannes> dem: 32 o 64bit?
<dem> 32
<intore> Matt_91, con altri utenti ha sempre funzionato sempre sullo stesso server
<nannes> dem: scaricalo e installalo da qui: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/105154249/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.235-0oneiric1_i386.deb
<nannes> dem: prima di installare, chiudi tutti i browser aperti!
<dem> ok
<dem> faccio poi torno
<Matt_91> intore: allora forse è disabilitata la configurazione per quell'utente, basta che editi il file .bashrc nella home dell'utente e cerchi queste 3 righe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1023190/ se sono commentate (un # davanti) scommentale( tirando via il #)
<Arim> allora qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<nannes> intore: dal client che comando hai usato per connetterti?
<Matt_91> intore: dovrebbe essere alla fine del file, da ssh il comando è: nano .bashrc    per salvare ctrl + o e dai invio
<nannes> !grub | Arim
<ubot-it> Arim: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<intore> Matt_91, infatti stavo cercando ma quel file non c'è. e la cosa ancora più strana è che collegandomi con un altro utente (anch'esso privo di .bashrc) nella sua home, funziona tutto alla perfezione
<Arim> come mai mi è apparso quell'avviso su grub mentre aggiornavo?
<intore> nannes, ssh nomeutente@nomeserver
<Matt_91> intore: ma che versione di ubuntu è?
<intore> Matt_91, 11.10
<nannes> bien... intore, allora stai loggando con una shell che non ha l'autocompletamento
<nannes> intore: loggati e dai → getent passwd nomeutente
<Arim> si grazie nannes, ma che succede se lo ripristino? mi si cancella dal disco e rimane solo sulla chiavetta com'era prima?
<Matt_91> nannes: ma se ha detto che con un altro utente va....
<intore> nannes, la shell del client da cui mi connetto ha il completamento funzionante
<nannes> intore: dai quel comando...
<intore> nannes, ho trovato una differenza tra i due utenti citati, quello che non funziona bene ha /bin/sh come shell, quello che funziona bene ha /bin/bash
<nannes> ooo vedi? :)
<nannes> metti il bash anche al tuo
<intore> grazie nannes!!!
<nannes> chsh -s /bin/bash nomeutente
<mikunos> sto impazzendo con la mia scheda grafica
<mikunos> il mio pc sembra andare a rilento
<intore> merci nannes!
<mikunos> dopo aver effettuato l'aggiornamento di Ubuntu mi trovo nei casini
<mikunos> uso Unity
<nannes> nada!
<nannes> Arim: perchè, ubuntu ce l'hai installato su pennina?
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<dem> nannes-   il software center dice che è già installato flasc player ,   spunta verde
<nannes> dem: no no, allora c'è stato uno sbaglio prima, dando il comando :S
<nannes> dem: allora prendi il software center, e cancellalo da li!
<dem> poi?
<nannes> poi lo installi dallo stesso link di prima
<dem> ridammi il link
<Matt_91> remix_tj: anche se non ho risolto un tubo, ti ringrazio ugualmente ;) ciao!
<naxil> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil, please see my private message
<the_rock46> ciao a tutti
<the_rock46> io ho un problema col wireless di un dell latitude d620
<the_rock46> nel senso che ubuntu non mi scannerizza le reti presenti e quindi mi trovo nell'impossibilità di connettermi in wireless alla rete
<the_rock46> so che le informazioni che vi do sono poche ma
<the_rock46> non sono esperto di ubuntu, quindi ditemi pure cosa posso fare per darvi maggiorni dati x aiutarvi ad aiutarmi con questo problema
<k0ral_> qualcuno sa dirmi come fare per abilitare l'ibernazione in ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedere un info, qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come si fa a modificare l'elenco dei sistemi operativi nel programma gnu?
<Holden> gnu?
<SteTrial> eh si,nn mi ricordo come si chiama,quello che appare all'accensione del pc per la scelta di windows e linux
<Holden> grub
<Holden> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<SteTrial> ecco si esatto, seguo quella guida ?
<SteTrial> in pratica voglio che al primo posto ci sia windows7 e al secondo Ubuntu
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<dod_> !grub2
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub
<dod_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<dod_> eh trovato ora. vabbe'.
<dod_> perche' non mettono link alle necessita' piu' frequenti e ovvie nella pagina principale..
<Ab3L> dod_: forse bastava rinominare 30_os-prober in 09_os-prober e dare un sudo update-grub
<dod_> si ma volevo che seguisse una guida.
<Ab3L> ma ho visto anch'io troppo tardi. ormai se n'è andato.
<glpiana> ola
<giordano> salve a tutti/e ho due problemi da risolvere, il primo come si elimina la bara di sotto di ubuntu 12.04 in modalità utente classico. la seconda è quando scrivo la tastiera è lentissima
<robytrevi> ri-ciao a tutti
<giordano> chiedi
<perrottino> sto cercando di installare Lubuntu con la penna ma si blocca l'installazione che mi consigliate? c'è un modo per installarla direttamente da internet?
<jester-> 0000000000
<jester-> 000000000
<jester-> perrottino: spiega il si blocca
<jester-> 000000000000000
<perrottino> jester-, esce il segno quello rotondo che carica, si blocca dopo che mi chiede se sono a Roma.
<jester-> perrottino: dopo il partizionamento?
<perrottino> jester-, si, anche se lascio tutto com'è
<jester-> al partizionamento cosa hai scelto
<perrottino> rimuovi 11.10 e installa 12.04
<jester-> perrottino: sa di penna venuta male
<tre5> salve
<Joshua^Dunamis> !ciao | tre5
<ubot-it> tre5: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tre5> grazie
<perrottino> jester-, si infatti sto provando a farla con un altro programma, cmq difetti sul disco non me li dava
<fourlastor> c'è un qualche sito di riferimento per sapere la licenza attuale di un software? del tipo vorrei fare un remake di X ma non so se la sua licenza me lo permette :)
<WebbyIT> fourlastor dipende da software a software
<WebbyIT> E il copyright ha regole diverse a seconda di dove è depositato: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright#Legislazioni_nazionali_in_materia_di_copyright
<fourlastor> WebbyIT, sono un appassionato di vecchi giochi e trovo sarebbe una fantastica idea fare dei remake e migliorarli
<fourlastor> ora come ora mi stavo guardando cannon fodder e ho appena scoperto che è uscito il 3 l'anno scorso XD
<m1tO> non riesco a far funzionare l'audio su un netbook con lubuntu
<m1tO> questo e' il device: 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]
<m1tO> ho provato ad aggiornare il sistema, e ad installare i driver proprietari ma ci sono soltanto quelli video
<m1tO> alsa la vede e selezionandola mi permette di fare le regolazioni ma i programmi non mi avvertono dell'assenza del mixer alsa o qualcosa del genere
<fester_> Buonasera
<fester_> Da oggi mi sono spariti i bottoni di controllo della finestra, Minimizza Massimizza eccecc
<fester_> Sembra un problema di Compiz, perche' disattivandolo ricompaiono
<robytrevi> fester_: controlla che sia attivo il contorno finestre tra le opzioni di compiz
<fester_> robytrevi: Intendi l'opzione Decorazione Finestra dal menu Effetti?
<robytrevi> fester_: si
<fester_> Si e' Attiva e c'è settato "/usr/bin/unity-window-decorator" che ho impostato io
<robytrevi> fester_: unity --replace
<mikele> chi mi aiuta vorrei cancellare e ristallare tutti i Repository
<robytrevi> mikele: cosa intendi? I repository ufficiali li trovi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<mikele> ho troppi repository inutili che volevo cancellare
<AngelForget> attento a cancellarli
<mikele> AngelForget, ma dopo li volevo ristallare
<AngelForget> allora salvali
<robytrevi> mikele: apri ubuntu-software-center --> Modifica --> Sorgenti software --> Altro software e togli tutte le spunte dai repository di Altro software
<mikele> robytrevi, ok
<mikele> robytrevi, fatto
<robytrevi> Così tutti i repository esterni sono disattivati
<fester_> robytrevi: Niente da fare, tra l'altro dopo il riavvio non è partito gnome-panel. L'ho dovuto startare a mano
<fester_> Con metacity, i pulsanti ricompaiono però
<robytrevi> fester_: quello non c'entra nulla con i repository. Dai da terminale sudo apt-get update e posta in pastebin la risposta
<fester_> Okay
<fester__> robytrevi: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1023928/
<AngelForget> fester_,  hai un duplicato nella lista
<fester__> si
<robytrevi> fester__: sicuro di aver tolto tutte le spunte? Ci sono ancora molti repository esterni attivi
<fester__> QUali spunte?
<robytrevi> fester__: prima ho scritto: apri ubuntu-software-center --> Modifica --> Sorgenti software --> Altro software e togli tutte le spunte dai repository di Altro software
<fester__> Ma cosa centra la lista dei repo con il decoratore ?
<fester__> Ahh
<fester__> scusa robytrevi mi era caduta la linea.
<robytrevi> fester__: ah, scusa era mokele
<robytrevi> *mikele
<fester__> :D
<fester__> Quindi non devo far nulla?
<robytrevi> fester__: unity --replace non li fa riapparire?
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ragazzi non riesco a cambiare i permessi alla sd.. ho provato anche sudo nautilus ma niente
<naxil> dice filesystem in sola lettura
<naxil> e' fat32 64kb
<naxil> non riesco a cancellare i file
<naxil> cosa posso fre?
<Steeler> naxil, da un pò di tempo, su qualsiasi distro di ubuntu nelle SD CF etc. non si possono eliminare i file.
<naxil> sicuro
<naxil> a me pare di averli cacnellati diverse volte..
<naxil> ho anche cacnellato il cestino
<Steeler> naxil, in passato lo facevo anche io, ma poiché ho mantenuto sempre gli stessi device, ora lo posso dire.
<naxil> ma io ho ubuntu 10.04
<naxil> ma possibile che c'entra.. i comandi fat32.. perche non il cancel?
<naxil> un'altra cosa . non posso nemmeno formattarla?
<Steeler> naxil, forse la puoi formattare, ma eliminare i file credo di no. mi ricordo anche che giorni fa non sono riuscot a formattare una SD di un navigatore.
<naxil> a me sembra uan cosa assurda..
<naxil> possibile...
<Steeler> naxil, si, quanto il bluetooth, moonlight e tanti altri problemi che ci sono su Ubuntu mai risolti.
<naxil> ma che storia strana
<naxil> ma nemmeno da terminale?
<Steeler> naxil, forse, prova con sudo -s poi vai nel path /ls media...... e dai un rm -f ........
<naxil> steeler ma non e' che il mount e' in sola lettura?
<naxil> perche in auto monta sempre su media giusto?
<Steeler> naxil, a questa domanda, non so rispondere.
<Steeler> naxil, si su media.
<naxil> a me sembra impossibile..
<Steeler> naxil, pure a me :)
<naxil> perche le sd non possono essere cancellate..
<naxil> ma io ricordo di aver cancellato file..
<naxil> ieri
<Steeler> naxil, ma è di una fotocamera ?
<naxil> no
<Steeler> naxil, lettore Mp3 ?
<naxil> guarda che ho cancellato file ieri
<naxil> no e' dati
<FloodBotIt2> naxil: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<naxil> fat32
<naxil> guarda steeler che io ho cancellato i file me lo ricordo benissimo
<Steeler> naxil, anche lo ricordo in passato, di averlo fatto.
<naxil> no in passato
<naxil> io l'ho fatto ieri
<Steeler> naxil, forse sei stato fortunato :)
<naxil> e dai
<Steeler> naxil, ma hai provato con rm -f ?
<naxil> e' successo qualcosa ai file
<naxil> al mount
<naxil> o si e' incasinata la sd
<Steeler> naxil, allora anche le mie SD sono incasinate :P
<Steeler> naxil, non ragionano più come le Pen-Drive ^ì
<naxil> Steeler formatta
<naxil> e vedrai
<naxil> spesso le fotocamere o gli mp3 fanno casino
<Steeler> naxil, ahaha, ti posso dire che una SD è di una Reflex.
<naxil> magari scrive qualcosa di incompatibile
<naxil> segna qualche record in modo diverso
<naxil> che ne so
<Steeler> naxil, e anche quella della videocamera. è di una videocamera evra.
<Steeler> vera
<Steeler> naxil, hai provato dal terminale?
<naxil> la sto formattando
<naxil> con gparted
<Steeler> naxil, asd
<naxil> solo che volevo dargli 64kb
<Steeler> naxil, mi stai facendo divertire ^^
<naxil> perche?
<naxil> guarda che ora ci leggo e scrivo..
<naxil> secondo me il fatto che dici delle sd non cancellabili sono perche e' successo qualcosa al filesystem
<Steeler> naxil, perché probabilmente ancora non l'hai ficcata dove deve stare ahahha
<naxil> formattandole tornano cancellabili
<naxil> steeler chiedevo aiuto.. potevo anche aver dei dati importanti sulla sd.. te che ne sai?
<Steeler> naxil, si è  vero ^^
<naxil> non credo che sia giusto scherzare su queste cose.. si potrebbe perdere ore di lavoro o soldi
<Steeler> naxil, io ho suggerito solo un rm -f per un singolo file di prova.
<Steeler> naxil, sbaglio?
<naxil> si si
<Steeler> naxil, se leggi sopra, non ho detto di formattare.
<naxil> ma dire che ubuntu non cacnella sulle sd..
<Steeler> naxil, da questo punto di vista, ho parlato di una mia esperienza.
<naxil> hai il filesistem corrotto
<Steeler> naxil, e sicuramente la tua spiegazione è giusta, i devide sputtanano il file system.
<naxil> formatta o fai mbr rebuild
<Steeler> naxil, a me premendo il tasto DX su un file nelle SD, nemmeno esce la voce "elimina"
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-05
<nannes> ola
<nannes> ula
<nannes> ila
<nannes> ela
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> ala
<patatalessa> buongiorno posso chiedere aiuto?
<patatalessa> buongiorno,c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> !chiedi | patatalessa
<ubot-it> patatalessa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<skricciolo1981> giornos
<gian_> Ciao, come posso risolvere con stampante epson, quando stampo bianco-nero tutto ok, quando stampo a colori gli stessi non sono miscelati per ottenere il colore voluto ma vengono stampati sfalzati
<glpiana> ola
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/215184     http://imagebin.org/215185   dopo aggiornamento arrivato stammattina mi chiede questo..cosa significa?cosa devo rispondere?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, hai modificato grub? magari qualche opzione per la'vvio?
<glpiana> *l'avvio
<skricciolo1981> no
<glpiana> ci avrei scommesso, qui mai nessuno fa niente
<skricciolo1981> ho fatto solo aggiornamento poco fa e ora aspetta risposta il terminale glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, clicca su chiudi e poi su avanti
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, terminale? quale terminale?
<glpiana> quello delle immagini non è il terminale
<filo1234> glpiana: ma lui immagina il terminale
<skricciolo1981> ti ricordo che sono da gnome shell ,si è aperto terminale avendo io cliccato su dettagli mentre era in corso l aggiornamento glpiana
<newbie|3> ciaqo
<newbie|3> ciao
<skricciolo1981> quindi chiudo e vado avanti? glpiana
<cricido> ragazzi in programma simile per linux che faccia la funzione di backup exec veritas ^?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, ma che terminale? tu hai aperto un terminale e hai dato sudo apt-get upgrade?
<a7x> lol 3 versioni
<glpiana> cricido, sarebbe?
<cricido> um "gestore " di backup
<cricido> mi pare di aver letto bacula
<cricido> mi pare
<cricido> vorrei fare un serverino che raCCOLga ie esegua i backup di altri server
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/215187 glpiana
<skricciolo1981> questo è quello che ho fatto poco fa glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, oki, parli dei dettagli. comuqnue ti ho detto: chiudi e poi avanti
<a7x> skricciolo1981 quello non è un terminale
<skricciolo1981> si i dettagli te lo detto prima...gl
<skricciolo1981> glpiana:
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, te l'ho detto, non te lo detto
<a7x> santa pazienza.
<skricciolo1981> a scusate glpiana  a7x ,e come si chiama?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, si chiama sergio. ora, hai cliccato su chiudi e poi su avanti?
<skricciolo1981> si glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, e sta procedendo?
<skricciolo1981> ora sergio sta procedendo glpiana
<glpiana> bene
<skricciolo1981> si è chiuso sergio glpiana
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, se ha finito di fare gli aggiornamenti per me sei a posto. probabile che ti chieda il riavvio del sistema
<skricciolo1981> si glpiana
<glpiana> fallo
<gian_> chi mi aiuta con stampante epson sx200 su Ubuntu 12.04????
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: al grub tutto ok,forse ma non sono sicuro si è aggiunta una voce...
<glpiana> gian_, l'hai già installata?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, che voce?
<skricciolo1981> glpiana: dovrei controllare qualcosa?
<gian_> quando l'accendo il sistema la rileva subito
<gian_> a bianco e nero va benissimo
<skricciolo1981> versione kernel(modalida ripristino)...ma non sono sicuro che prima non ci fosse glpiana
<glpiana> gian_, ma?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, io sono entrato da poco e non so che problema tu abbia con le voci di grub
<gian_> ma quando stampo a colori questi sono sfalzati, non sono miscelati per ottenere il colore desiderato
<skricciolo1981> apparte quelle schermate che hai visto in merito all aggiornamento,non ho nessun problema con il grub glpiana
<cricido> glpiana: conosci qualcosa per backup di rete
<cricido> ?
<glpiana> skricciolo1981, quindi non c'è nessun problema
<glpiana> cricido, rsync
<skricciolo1981> ok glpiana
<cricido> fa backup e sincronizzazione?
<glpiana> cricido, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Rsync
<glpiana> gian_, mentre con altri sistemi stampa correttamente?
<gian_> si, stampa correttamente
<glpiana> gian_, hai provato a mettere mano alle opzioni di stampa sotto le proprietà della stampante?
<gian_> le ho provate tutte, ho quasi consumato una risma
<glpiana> gian_, in rete trovo questo tentativo da fare: cambiare il driver con quello dell espon stylus dx4800
<glpiana> *epson
<glpiana> prova, di fronte a una risma un foglio in più o in meno cambia poco
<gian_> lo faccio con i driver che ci sono nell's.o.?
<glpiana> gian_, sì, dal gestore stampanti o da localhost:631 sul browser
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<root____8> hi
<jester-> aloha root____8
<root____8> bien
<root____8> http://10.0.2.15:8080/foto
<glpiana> !chat | root____8
<ubot-it> root____8: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gian_> glpiana, ho installato i driver come da te indicato, adesso non mi sfalza più i colori, ma non corrispondono proprio ai colori della pagina
<glpiana> gian_, tentativo fallito, dunque. rimetti il driver di prima che almeno da i colori giusti
<gian_> sono riuscito a trovare i driver dal sito della espson, ma è molto striminzito, mi fa solo settare a colori o bianco-nero e non mi fa settare neanche la risoluzione (economy ect...)
<nannes> we
<nicotano> salve
<perrottino> Riesco ad avviare Ubuntu con lxde solo dalla penna dal quale l'ho installato, ma pare comunque installato sull' HD del computer. aiuto per favore
<glpiana> perrottino, devi semplicemente reinstallare grub e stavolta nel disco giusto
<glpiana> perrottino, dammi l'output del comando: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | perrottino
<ubot-it> perrottino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<perrottino> glpiana, aspetta che metto xchat sull'altro pc
<glpiana> perrottino, non serve xchat, c'è irc da browser
<glpiana> perrottino, http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<perrottino> glpiana, tanto cmq ce lo lascio che lo uso.
<glpiana> oki
<perrottino> ti volevo dire che grub non era per nulla installato ce l'ho messo io adesso cosa faccio?
<glpiana> perrottino, spiega meglio
<perrottino> È una minimale di ubuntu con lxde io in realtà volevo installare Lubuntu completo perché non ho problemi di spazio.
<glpiana> perrottino, grub viene installato PER FORZA anche in una minimale
<perrottino> glpiana, ho cercato in tutti i modi di installare Lubuntu, poi ho adoperato alternate e pareva ci fossi riuscito. Dopodiché solo il terminale mi partiva e solo se facevo il boot dalla penna. Ho installato Grub e ho installato lxde. Tutto chiaro?
<nicotano> perrottino,  avrai messo GRUB sulla penna USB
<perrottino> nicotano, ma quando ho messo la iso su penna non ho lasciato spazio per le impostazioni aggiuntive ho impostato "zero"
<nicotano> perrottino, quando hai installato probabilmente hai installato grub sulla penna e non sull'mbr del disco
<perrottino_2> nicotano, probabile allora glpiana e nicotano come mi potete aiutare?
<nicotano> devi ripristinare grub
<nicotano> !grub | perrottino
<ubot-it> perrottino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<perrottino_2> nicotano, eh infatti lo avevo pensato
<nicotano> perrottino, Lubuntu perchè non si installa sul tuo pc ?
<nicotano> perrottino, io l'ho messo senza problemi su eeepc 1000HD
<perrottino_2> nicotano, eh boh... si blocca, ho cambiato programma per formattare la penna ma niente, adesso vorrei passare dalla minimale di Lubuntu alla completa speriamo si possa fare
<glpiana> perrottino_2, io sto aspettando sudo fdisk -l
<perrottino_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024959/
<nicotano> perrottino_2, scarica iso Lubuntu e rifai la penna previa verifica MD5SUM del file che scarichi da https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<perrottino_2> nicotano, l'immagine l'ho verificata era sempre corretta. Ho anche visto se ci fossero difetti sul disco finito e nemmeno c'erano
<perrottino_2> sudo mount /dev/sda /mount inizio con questo per ripristinare il grub?
<perrottino_2> oppure sda1 ?
<glpiana> perrottino_2, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<perrottino_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024964/ glpiana
<glpiana> perrottino_2, hai letto cosa hai scritto in quel terminale?
<glpiana> perrottino_2, scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<glpiana> e SOLO quello, senza altri comandi prima
<perrottino_2> glpiana, scusa. Ora?
<glpiana> perrottino_2, fa vedere l'output
<perrottino_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024970/
<glpiana> perrottino_2, dammi l'output di: dpkg -l | grep grub
<perrottino_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024972/
<glpiana> perrottino_2, quindi hai disinstallato grub2 in favore di grub
<glpiana> lo hai fatto con ratio o perchè volevi risolvere e non sapevi come?
<perrottino_2> glpiana, non lo so, ti ho detto cosa ho creduto di fare
<glpiana> perrottino_2, oki, allora seguimi: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<perrottino_2> glpiana, io ho installato Grub da riga di comando che era l'unica cosa che mi faceva vedere facendo il boot dalla penna
<glpiana> perrottino_2, grub era già installato e non c'era bisogno di toccarlo, solo di riconfigurarlo. dai il comando che ti ho scritto
<perrottino_2> glpiana, eh infatti volevo riconfigurarlo, ma non sapevo come ho dato il comando "Grub" e diceva che non c'era proprio e ho pensato male di installarlo
<perrottino_2> glpiana, finito il comando
<glpiana> perrottino_2, dai di nuovo: dpkg -l | grep grub
<perrottino_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024975/
<glpiana> perrottino_2, oki, ora scrivi: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<perrottino_2> ha fatto
<glpiana> perrottino_2, l'output
<perrottino_2> Installation finished. No error reported. glpiana
<glpiana> perrottino_2, ora: sudo update-grub
<perrottino_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1024984/ glpiana
<glpiana> perrottino_2, oki, prova a riavviare senza chiavetta. dovrebbe partire senza problemi (e senza chiavetta soprattutto)
<perrottino_2> a dopo
<perrottino_2> glpiana, sembra tutto a posto, grazie mille e sai anche come fare per mettere il lubuntu completo invece dell'ubuntu minimale con lxde che ho ora?
<glpiana> perrottino_2, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop            e al login scegli la sessione lubuntu (non lxde)
<perrottino_2> glpiana, quindi mi conviene disinstallarla quella che dici?
<glpiana> no, quella rimane perchè comunque lxde è installato
<perrottino_2> glpiana, mo vediamo, quindi cambia anche la schermata di accesso?
<glpiana> perrottino_2, non ne ho idea, termina la sessione e guarda tu stesso
<perrottino_2> glpiana, ok...
<perrottino_2> ho cliccato durante lo scaricamento per sbaglio Ctrl+Alt+L mica fa qualcosa?
<glpiana> perrottino_2, su unity blocca lo schermo, su lxde non so che faccia, nel terminale non fa nulla
<perrottino_2> glpiana, eh infatti volevo bloccare lo schermo... vabbè
<perrottino_2> speriamo che esce tutto.
<glpiana> esce tutto? cioè?
<perrottino_2> che mette lubuntu completo ecc.
<glpiana> perrottino_2, se stai installando lubutnu-desktop ti mette tutto. perchè non dovrebbe?
<Valentin_> ciao.. c'è qualcuno?
<davide_> domanda. posso vedere i programmi tv rete 4, italia 1 ,canale 5 con ubuntu
<enzotib> davide_, con windows puoi?
<davide_> e con ubuntu
<enzotib> ?
<enzotib> era una domanda
<davide_> scusa, si con winzoz
<intore> buon pomeriggio, sapete come fare per impostare firefox in modo che conservi le stesse impostazioni (es. search engine, lingua,etc) per ogni utente che si collega alla macchina?
<intore> chiaramente su ubuntu, l'11.10
<glpiana> intore, ogni utente ha una sua directory .mozilla nella sua home con le sue impostazioni
<glpiana> intore, quindi se crei una .mozilla in una directory condivisa basta poi creare ad ogni utente un collegamento a quella .mozilla chiamato .mozilla
<glpiana> intore, chiaramente con qualsiasi versione di ubuntu
<intore> grazie glpiana, cavoli ho già creato 250 utenti!
<intore> ora trovo il modo
<davide_> ciauz
<dem> ciao a tutti .  ho i video di you tube con schermo nero,  come posso risolvere?
<dem> ciao a tutti .  ho i video di you tube con schermo nero,  come posso risolvere?
<jester-> dem: che flash hai installato
<dem> schokflasch 11.2r200
<jester-> dem: da dove
<dem> quelli di anteprima ai lati li vedo, quando ne apro uno lo schermo è nero
<dem> dal center
<jester-> dem:  metti nel pastebin la risposta a    dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dem> ok
<dem> devo anteporre sudo?
<jester-> no
<dem> ok
<dem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025238/
<jester-> dem: sudo dpkg --purge  browser-plugin-gnash flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer  gnash  gnash-common
<dem> ho messo i plug in vari per provare ma non andavano da nuova installazione ubuntu e non vanno, tieni presente che sto facendo girare un 2 pc vecchiotto, 2.2 GB CPU, E HARD DISC DA 30 G
<jester-> dem: esegui il comando
<dem> OK
<neramarea> 'sera. che voul dire l'output "È stato impostato XXX per l'installazione manuale."?
<jester-> neramarea: ???
<OverMe> neramarea, che il pacchetto era già installato automaticamente perché era dipendenza di un altro pacchetto.
<neramarea> ho installato iw, ed è uscito questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1025250/ jester-
<dem_> scusa. ridammi il comando , mi si è spento il pc azzz
<neramarea> ah, ok, OverMe
<jester-> dem_:  sudo dpkg --purge  browser-plugin-gnash flashplugin-downloader flashplugin-installer  gnash  gnash-common
<dem_> grazie
<dem_> ha processato
<jester-> dem_:  rm -r .macromedia
<jester-> dem_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dem_> provo you tube?
<dem_> do questi 2 comandi?
<jester-> dem_: prima i 2 cpmandi
<dem_> ok
<dem_>  questo    rm -r .macromedia
<dem_> mi ha ridato
<jester-> dem_: e sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dem_> luca@PC-CAMERA:~$
<jester-> dem_: esudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> dem_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dem_> ok
<dem_> sta processando
<dem_> finito processo
<jester-> dem_: chiudu ff riaprilo e prova
<dem_> ok
<ZioScar> dove va inserito uno script affinchè parta dopo la sospensione?
<dem> non vanno!  come prima,  anteprime al lato destro si vedono  player al centro   nero
<jester-> dem: clicca destro sul flash-->impstazioni-->togli la spunta da usa accellerazoine hardware
<dem> da firefox?
<jester-> dem: drei, clicca col tato destro sul riquadro flash
<dem> ahh
<dem> non me lo fa vedere ...impostazioni
<jester-> dem: non su apre un memu a tendina?
<jester-> ZioScar: mentre va in soèensione come fa ad eseguire un script
<jester-> visto che sospende le attività
<dem> tasto dx al centro del player nero , ma il menu a tendina non ce .....impostazioni
<ZioScar> jester-, no, dopo, al resume..quando lo riprendo voglio che esegua uno script
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<jester-> dem:  e cosa vedi dentro la menu aperto da click destro
<intore> 'sera a tutti. ho ubuntu 11.10 e in alto a destra compare al posto del nome utente "Invalid utf-8", vi è già capitato?
<jester-> intore: cambia carattere generale
<intore> jester-, dove?!?!?
<jester-> intore: se usi unity  dai il comando: unity --reset
<intore> jester-, è sufficiente quello?
<intore> ora provo
<intore> ti dico
<intore> mmm, mi  da errore. ora cerco di pastarlo
<intore> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1025304/
<Guest23964> Hello, I need to have help
<Guest23964> ciao, chi mi può aiutare?
<Guest23964> problema con audio nelle cuffie
<jester-> intore:   gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<dem> è un vecchio pentium 4 da hard-disck 30 G.  non c'e un comando da terminale che mi fa il ripristino di sistema?  nulla da peerdere
<davide> ciao a tutti
<jester-> dem:  se hai pacioccato con roba esterna o sedicenti guide reinstalla
<perrottino_2> la stampante va in elaborazione ma non stampa aiuto, canon ip2000
<dem> essi
<davide> chi mi aiuta?? ho un problema con l'audio
<davide> lo sento sia dalle casse integrate del mio notebook che dalle cuffie
<davide> vorrei disabilitare le casse e lasciare solo le cuffie
<davide> con ubuntu 11.10 potevo scegliere cosa utilizzare
<dem> sarà l'hardware che  è vecchio. sul mio pc piu recente ubuntu va bene
<davide> nella vecchia versione potevo sceglire cosa utilizzare, perche qui non riconosce le cuffie?
<davide> l'audio lo sento, non ci sono dei programmi per configurare l'audio?
<jester-> dem: quake ubuntu hai installato
<jester-> quale*
<dem> oneric
<davide> ora la 12
<davide> prima 11.10
<jester-> dem: si ubntu kubuntu xubuntu o lubuntu
<dem> da live masterizzata da sito ubuntu
<davide> ubuntu
<davide> dal live masterizzato dal sito
<jester-> dem: pc vecchio unsa lubuntu
<davide> tanto vale rimettere ubuntu 11.10
<jester-> dem: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop e poi scelgi alla finestra di login
<dem> ma e vero che quando masterizzi ubuntu va bene solo le prime installazioni? o e leggenda metropolitana? nel senso che devo rimasterizzare una verrsione nuova?
<davide> ma ho un dual core 2
<intore> jester-, l'ho lanciato. provo a rientrare?
<davide> lubuntu lo uso sul 486 di 16 anni fa...
<mikunos> non riesco a capire come mai l'Nvidia sembra darmi qualche problema di visualizzazione. Durante la visualizzazione di elementi grafici complessi come google map, o semplicemente la visualizzazione dell'anteprime delle finestre aperte tutto risulta sgranato. Potete aiutarmi?
<newlife> weeee Neuromancer_ :D
<Neuromancer_> we
<dem> lubuntu è una versione?
<jester-> lubntu è un ambiente grafico piu leggero
<jester-> il sistema è sempre po stesso
<dem> ahh
<davide> grazie lo stesso, ciao
<dem> ok
<dem> provo
<dem> seguo il terminale poi?
<dem> vado di...
<dem> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<intore> jester-, niente, compare ancora
<dem> sta processando na cifra,  dice pure cromium,  ma stiamo a vedere....
<dem> mi dice       lightdm    oppure   lxdm  .    cosa scelgo?
<dem> nel display manager per un vecchio dinosauro
<Ciro> Salve
<newlife> ciao twilight_ :D
<perrottino_2> la stampante è USB forse per questo...
<Ciro> io ho un idea ma ho bisogno di confrontarmi con esperti di ubuntu
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: cioè?
<Ciro> vorrei diffondere in un'azienda che conosco ubuntu ma non conosco ne persone ne bene il prodotto, vi posso dire che programmi usano, però mi serve pe liberarla da microsoft che grava sulle sue spese.
<frazar0> Può proporre, per il momento, di installare libreoffice sui pc windows.
<frazar0> Libreoffice è una suite opensource e gratuita, quella predefinita di ubuntu, ma disponibile anche per windows...
<Ciro> si ma vorrei cambiare proprio l'OS
<Ciro> Ho bisogno di conoscere ubuntu per poi presentarlo, magari con gente competente che seguirebbe l'azienda
<Ciro> naturalmente poi si potrebbe parlare di donazione perchè una mano lava l'altra e tutt'e due lavano il viso.
<frazar0> Probabilmente il supporto ufficiale di canonical è il più qualificato.
<Ciro> come potrei comunicare con loro e proporgli il progetto?
<frazar0> Penso che il sito sia il posto migliore: www.canonical.com/
<bpietro> Ciro: e perche voi farlo proprio tu, che non conosci ne prodotto ne persone? Magari sarebbe piu utile fare cambio graduale e cominciare proprio con abituare le persone ai programmi Open (LibreOffice, Mozilla browser e qualche programma libero per la posta)
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: ma loro di che si occupano, che software utilizzano attualmente?
<Ciro> conosco ubuntu ma non le sue potezialità dal punto di vista azindale
<bpietro> Passo successivo poi installare su un computer Linux (o Ubuntu o altro) e poi farli vedere gli stessi programmi
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: appunto, che azienda è? Di che si occupa? Che sotware usano adesso specificamente per l'azienda?
<bpietro> e come scrive Joshua^Dunamis , cominciare con elenco di programmi usati
<Ciro> distribuzione automatica e usano programmi come Vega
<Ciro> pacchetto office
<Ciro> su win xp
<marvin_> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa come si fa togliere la password di accesso dopo ché il monitor è in stand-by
<marvin_> è andato
<marvin_> 12.04
<marvin_> ?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: dunque questo vega sembra un gestionale molto articolato, non so se su Linux esiste per le esigenze specifiche dell'azienda. Bisognerebbe fare una seria ricerca. Ti conviene aprire un topic sul forum dove man mano si aggiungeranno le idee. Se tutto corrisponde alle esigenze dell'azienda decideranno loro. Tu fornirai le info più accurate e oneste :D
<sirius> Ciao!
<sirius> qualcuno di Bari ?
<Ciro> ok, agisco sul forum direttamente allora. Cmq sò che vega è nato per girare su linux, vi risulta?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: ad esempio ho trovato questo http://www.phasis.it/?Funzionalit%E0 e vi è anche la versione pacchettizzata per ubuntu, potresti installarlo tu e fargli vedere le funzionalità a quelli dell'azienda
<Ciro> Perfetto Joshua! ;) grazie
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: no, mi risulta sia della digisoft, non è open source e soprattutto non indica Linux. Indica una versione Vega Web che usa un'interfaccia Web e quindi potrebbe funzionare anche su Linux
<Ciro>  però non vorrei sostituire un gestionale open o free per uno simile, ormai hanno inparato quello, l'interessante è rientrare nelle spese con un sistema operativo non vincolante di contratti e spese varie e soprattutto libero da virus
<Ciro> quindi senza installare vega su linux o ubuntu?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: hai ragione, è una lunga storia. Se infatti se la sentono di provare altro e se questo altro fa al caso loro, potrai portarli ad avere un grosso risparmio in termini di licenze.
<Ciro> spiegami meglio
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: no, Vega non può essere installato nativamente su Linux. Forse potrebbe funzionare tramite Wine, l'emulatore ma in quel caso i costi di licenza, almeno per Vega rimarebbero
<Steeler> come si rimuove un software installato dal terminale??
<Joshua^Dunamis> Steeler: dipende da che sotware... è un pacchetto .deb per Ubuntu?
<Steeler> Joshua^Dunamis, kdenlive.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Steeler: come lo hai installato?
<Steeler> Joshua^Dunamis, dal terminale, aggiungendo anche i ppa, sempre da terminale.
<Joshua^Dunamis> Steeler: okkk per i ppa vai in Sorgenti software se vuoi eliminarli, per i pacchetti invece di sudo apt-get install, usi sudo apt-get remove, anzi meglio sudo apt-get --purge remove nomepacchetto
<fester_> Buonasera. Sono spariti i pulsanti di controllo della finestra dal decoratore.
<fester_> Non c'è verso di sistemare. Sono senza idee.
<Steeler> Joshua^Dunamis, grazie ^^
<Joshua^Dunamis> Steeler: poi dai anche sudo apt-get autoremove per rimuovere le dipendenze del pacchetto che non servono più
<Ciro> in quel caso proporrei di passare a phasis, ma sarebbe lungo, presento il progetto sul forum  e vedo cosa succede
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: okkk, ottima idea ;)
<Ciro> Joshua hai un account google per potermi confrontare con te o semplicemente un'email?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Ciro: sono anche sul Forum con nome dunamis, in caso usa i messaggi privati
<fester_> Buonasera. Sono spariti i pulsanti di controllo della finestra dal decoratore.
<jester->  gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> unity --reset
<intore> ciao, uso ubuntu 11.10 come client in una lan con server debian. la connessione dove mi trovo non è molto veloce ma almeno con le versioni precedenti di ubuntu gli utenti riuscivano ad aprire la posta di yahoo. ora invece, una volta autenticati per accedere alla propria mail, la pagina successiva non si apre correttamente. ho provato sia con firefox che con chromium. ho anche una screenshot per mostrarvi come viene visualizzata la pagina. potete aiutar
<intore> mi?
<Ciro> grazie per l'assistenza joshua, ci sentiremo nel forum appena mi ri connetto lì, buona serata a tutti! PS Stasera, per chi è interessato, la rai trasmette uno speciale su Massimo Troisi, a 10 anni dalla morte
<intore> scusate, ho capito il problema, è dansguardian che blocca la visualizzazione totale delle pagine nonostante abbia specificato tra le eccezioni il sito di yahoo. devo capire cosa non gli va bene
<convolution> ciao
<convolution> come faccio a gestire i dispositivi installati sul pc da shell?
<convolution> per motivi di prestazioni ho disattivato X
<convolution> e sto usando ubuntu da tty
<jester-> convolution: cioé
<convolution> ciao jester-
<convolution> praticamente devo installare l'adattatore wifi usb che ho comprato
<jester-> convolution: lo attacchi e con buona probabilità è riconosciuto
<jester-> convolution:  controlli con iwconfig se c'è wlan0
<convolution> jester-, ma non c'è un modo per visualizzare i dispositivi?
<convolution> tipo gestione dispositivi di win?
<jester-> convolution: se non hai x
<jester-> convolution: è un casino anche la connessione
<jester-> convolution: in x lo fa network manager
<convolution> jester-, ma non c'è un gestore per le risorse?
<jester-> convolution: senza x non c'è nulla
<jester-> o sai come fr
<jester-> fare da riga di comando  o sei al buoi e poi senza x come ci va in internet, o è un server
<convolution> jester-, comunque non me la installa in automatico
<convolution> jester-, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/23394250/dd.JPG
<jester-> convolution: è una  macchina virtuale?
<convolution> sì
<jester-> convolution: non serve  nulla sul virtuale visto che usa la connessione dell'host
<jester-> connesso l'host connesso anche il client
<convolution> no
<jester-> convolution: come no
<convolution> l'adapter deve essere gestito direttamente
<convolution> dall'host
<convolution> ops
<convolution> dal guest
<jester-> convolution:  e perchè mai
<convolution> l'host non deve sapere dell'esistenza
<jester-> convolution: in questo caso non so aiutarti
<convolution> perchè devo fare una cosa per cui bisogna fare così
<jester-> mai fatto
<jester-> convolution: chiedi a weltall che lui si che è un esperto di vm
<convolution> ok
<convolution> weltall, ci sei?
<Ab3L> jester-: ma se convolution facesse un lsusb ? magari con l'opzione -v non basterebbe?
<jester-> Ab3L: sta facendo manovere su virtual box
<alessio> raga come mai su kernel.org l'ultimo kernel stabile è il 3.4.1 è invece quando lo installo mi da possible missing firmware...e come al solito non supporta ste ciole di driver ati...qualcuno mi da una mano??
<convolution> ok, non ci sono i driver per linux
<convolution> dell'adattatore
<convolution> come non detto
<alessio> mi fa piacere che hanno aggiunto il supporto per le schede wireless atheros e broadcom e il pieno supporto alle cpu i7, ma senza driver video mi ci pulisco il culo
<jester-> alessio: qualsiasi scheda video funza in linux
<jester-> magari senza 3 d ma funza
<jester-> alessio: invece di pulirti il culo pensa, volendo usare linux, di comprare hw compatibile
<alessio> jester, non mi far ridere ho un hp dv6 3141sl...non mi dire che non è compatibile perchè scoppio a ridere
<alessio> perchè con il 3.3.7 funziona tutto a meraviglia?? magari non è colpa del mio hw ma del team che sta facendo sti kernel alla buona??
<jester-> alessio: alessio il kernel giusto è quello che va bene per il proprio hw
<tre5> salve
<jester-> no l'ha ordinato il medico ci usare l'ultima moda,
<convolution> jester-, ho installato
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-06
<joker_> sera :)
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho finalmente trovato il comando per poter utilizzare correttamente la penna in modalità portrait sul mio tablet xsetwacom set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate CCW il problema è che si resetta quando ruoto nuovamente lo schermo o che riaccendo la macchina consigli?
<pac> buongiorno
<reddos> ciao a tutti chi mi puo dire perche non vedo questo tipo di video ho ubuntu 12.04 32 bit                      http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHB9N1ZvsI&feature=related                     grazie
<reddos> sapete dirmi come si fa x vedere se ho installato i flash player  giusti  grazie
<Odo> Giorno
<prepang> buongiorno, ho aggiornato e sorpresa: non riavvio più. il sistema all'avvio mi propone un vecchio kernel che non esiste più, mentre ignora le ultime due versioni installate. ci sono indicazioni? grazie
<OverMe> avvia con una live e torna qui
<prepang> OverMe, e già, avercela!! ho una vers. 8 che non vede il filesystem ext4
<OverMe> scaricala se non ce l'hai
<prepang> OverMe, ma non c'è la possibilità di individuare la release del kernel installata? mi pare ci siano delle indicazioni
<OverMe> quando installi il kernel il grub si aggiorna automaticamente
<OverMe> quindi è evidente che è successo altro
<prepang> OverMe, aspeta, forse non m i sono spiegato. avevo funzionante il kernel 3.0.0-20, ho aggiornato alla versione 21. lui mi legge la 19 che non esiste proprio
<OverMe> dove lo vedi sto 19?
<prepang> OverMe, all'avvio  i propone solo la 19
<OverMe> se sei sicuro che esista il 21, quando ti fa vedere il menu di grub, posizionati sulla riga del 19, premi 'e' e modifica il numero, poi ctrl+x per avviare
<prepang> OverMe, esistono la 20 sicuramente, la 21 non lo so perchè mi ha riavviato dopo upgrde
<pac> buongiorno
<Joshua^Dunamis> buongiorno
<prepang> OverMe, allora con e mi sposta il menù e mi mostra linux boot... versione 19. se mi ci posiziono non mi cnsente variazioni
<pac> ho finalmente trovato una soluzione per utilizzare correttamente la penna in modalità portrait sul mio tablet pc xsetwacom set "Wacom Serial Penabled 1FG Touchscreen eraser" rotate CCW però vorrei evitare di dare ogni volta il comando da terminale esiste una soluzione?
<prepang> OverMe, oops scusami mi ha disattivato il tasto bloc num, non visto, sorry. ho fatto le debite modifiche, ma non ci sente, mi propone sempre la vers 19
<OverMe> una volta fatte le debite modifiche cosa hai premuto?
<prepang> OverMe, ctl-x
<OverMe> hai modificato sia linux /boot ... che initrd /boot.. ?
<prepang> OverMe, e già entrambi
<OverMe> e allora serve una live
<prepang> OverMe, asp non mi prendeva la vers, 20, la 21 l'ha accettata... riavviato
<prepang> OverMe, in realtà l'ho fatto al buio. ma seni perchè la 20 che funzionava ed è presente non l'accetta più?
<OverMe> non lo so che hai combinato
<prepang> OverMe, è partito proprio dalla 21 visto con uname
<OverMe> se riesci ad avviare indaghiamo
<prepang> OverMe, sisi riavviato, ti ringrazio
<OverMe> collegati qui con ubuntu
<prepang> OverMe, mi trasferisco
<prepang> OverMe, eccomi, mi pare funzioni tutto
<OverMe> prepang, da terminale: ls -al /boot && dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<OverMe> !paste | prepang
<ubot-it> prepang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026463/
<OverMe> prepang, sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo update-grub && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<prepang> OverMe, ok confermata la versione attuale
<prepang> cioè la 21
<OverMe> metti tutto nel paste
<prepang> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026468/
<OverMe> o_O
<OverMe> dpkg -l | grep grub
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026472/
<OverMe> ii  grub-customizer
<OverMe> poi vi lamentate -.-
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge grub-customizer grub && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<prepang> OverMe, ops cos'ha che non va?
<prepang> OverMe, dopo ogni aggiornamento DEVo  dirgli manina la nuova release, perchè lui non lo fa...
<OverMe> è uno dei modi migliori per rompere tutto
<prepang> OverMe, e l'alternativa qual'è?
<giordano> salve a tutti/e ho un problema con docky, nell'icona del meteo a che se metto il codice non mi compare nulla.
<OverMe> alternativa a cosa? grub da solo non va bene?
<prepang> OverMe, se mi aggiorna il kernel, il programma RESTA alla vecchia versione, per aggiornarlo devo impazzire
<OverMe> perché hai distrutto mezzo grub
<OverMe> sto cercando di rimetterlo a posto
<prepang> OverMe, ecco
<OverMe> dai i comandi che ti ho detto
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026476/
<OverMe> hai ridato i comandi di prima?
<OverMe> devi dare questi:
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge grub-customizer grub && sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<prepang> OverMe, sorry il rinco... sta installando, ma dovresti dirmi come fare poi...
<OverMe> a fare?
<prepang> OverMe, l'avviamento del kernel alle nuove versioni
<OverMe> lo fa da solo quando installi un kernel
<OverMe> aggiorna da solo il grub
<prepang> OverMe, no
<prepang> OverMe, cioè lo aggiorna ma non lo riavvia
<OverMe> no perché hai sminchiato tutto
<OverMe> in situazione standard, sì
<OverMe> metti nel paste quando ha finito
<prepang> OverMe, aspetta, installai il customizer perchè non funzionava in automatico
<OverMe> mo vediamo
<prepang> OverMe,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026480/
<OverMe> prepang, sudo update-grub && cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<giordano> buona a tutti, non riesco a vedere il meteo con la docky
<prepang> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1026484/
<OverMe> prepang, riavvia e vedi se il menù + con il 21
<prepang> OverMe, ok
<prepang> OverMe, allora: il grub cust disinstallato, partita la vers. 21. dimmi come faccio ad avere le nuove release kernel dopo aggironamento
<OverMe> quando installi un kernel fa da solo, altrimenti dai sudo update-grub
<OverMe> e comunque mi pare strano che ha installato un sacco di kernel e in /boot hai solo 2 versioni
<prepang> OverMe, eccerto le faccio fuori io, ne lascio solo 2
<prepang> OverMe, cioè le elimino dall dir boot
<OverMe> si ma COME lo fai fuori te?
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> come i barbari
<prepang> OverMe, dalla cartella boot, le elimino
<prepang> filo1234, dici a me?
<OverMe> * KATAKLISM *
<filo1234> prepang: ovvio che dico a te
<prepang> filo1234, non mi era parso ovvio, anteponi il nick ed è ovvio
<filo1234> prepang: ok allora ...lo fai in modo barbaro
<OverMe> prepang, i kernel si disinstallano facendo sudo apt-get purge linux-image-versione
<OverMe> oppure dal software center
<prepang> OverMe, ok e siamo d'accordo. sei certo che aggiornando il kernel, lui parte dalla nuova release da solo?
<OverMe> ha sempre funzionato così
<filo1234> s einstalli normalmente si, perchè il post install del kernel fa un update-grub
<prepang> OverMe, perdona ma la scelta del grub customizer non fu casuale (non mi paice installare roba che non serve
<OverMe> prepang, che vuoi che ti dica, prova a rimuovere e reinstallare un kernel (il 19) e vedi se te lo mette nel menu
<prepang> comunque le spiegazioni mi sembrano eccellenti. ringrazio OverMe e filo1234 per gli interventi
<prepang> OverMe, lo proverò, adesso devo scollegarmi, scusa. se sei qui la sera, magari se posso, ti ricontatto. grazie infinite per la cortesia
<OverMe> okz
<prepang> OverMe, ciao amico, grazie ancora. buona giornata
<glpiana> ola
<reddos> ciao io non so piu cosa fare per vedere questo tipi di video        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYKLKjDxdg&feature=related         qualcuno sa come fare io ho ubuntu 12.04 32bit  grazie
<glpiana> reddos, poi qundo uno ti da retta te ne vai come al solito?
<glpiana> *quando
<reddos> non me ne vado laltra volta si e inchiodato il pc lo rinstallato e non ho installato niente di mio quello che ce installato mi e stato detto da voi
<reddos> ma non si vede
<glpiana> !flash | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<reddos> ho un altro disco fisso dove ce la10.10 32bit con nonfree installato e si vedono tutti i video
<reddos> ok grazie ci provo
<glpiana> reddos, non free linka a installer. il funzionamento è identico
<reddos>  non free linka a installer  e come lo installo dai pacchetti?
<glpiana> reddos, come ti viene detto quotidianamente ormai da giorni: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<reddos> ok grazie
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026561/      mi da questo
<glpiana> reddos, quindi hai fatto una nuova installazione e hai già flash installato senza aver fatto nulla?
<reddos> si ma lo installati ieri con jester
<reddos> ma non funzionano
<glpiana> reddos, dammil'output di uname -a
<wilson> salve a tuttiii...
<Guest43702> ciao
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026570/
<glpiana> reddos, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026571/
<glpiana> reddos, apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026572/
<glpiana> reddos, sei uno sviluppatore? vedo che usi i proposed
<glpiana> reddos, se non lo sei non è cosa furba usarli
<reddos> lo installato involontariamente
<glpiana> reddos, e sei pregato la prossima vlta di dire "oh, io uso i proposed perchè mi piace avere un sistema che non funziona!"
<reddos> come si fa x levarlo
<glpiana> reddos, si dice l'ho, non lo se è verbo
<glpiana> reddos, nello stesso modo in cui lo hai attivato
<Guest43702> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto.. ho installato su un notebook kx6110 hp
<glpiana> reddos, scrivi: gkse software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> *gksu
<Guest43702> non funziona nulla sulle porte usb, nemmeno un mouse
<Guest43702> come posso ctrl le porte ?
<Guest43702> grazie in anticipo
<glpiana> Guest43702, dopo l'installazione hai eseguito gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> ?
<Guest43702> yes tutti quelli consigliati e di sicurezza
<glpiana> Guest43702, scrivi nel terminale uname -a
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026585/
<Guest43702> ho acceso il trabbiccolo...
<glpiana> reddos, sì ho corretto. gksu software-properties-gtk
<Guest43702> fatto
<Guest43702> cosa posso controllare?
<glpiana> Guest43702, voglio vedere l'output del comando che ti ho chiesto
<Guest43702> uname -a
<glpiana> reddos, allora? scappato un'altra volta? porprio ora che eravamo sulla buona strada?
<reddos> e io cosa devo fare ora
<glpiana> Guest43702, non voglio vedere il comando che ti ho dato, voglio vedere cosa esce dandolo :)
<glpiana> reddos, hai aperto software properties o  no?
<reddos> no cisono
<glpiana> reddos, sì, con comodo
<reddos> no non si e aperto
<Guest43702> si scusa ho due tastiere..
<glpiana> Guest43702, addirittura?
<reddos> col comando che mi ai dato dice command not found
<Guest43702> si nel senso che sto chattando con un pc e scrivo le tue indicazioni sull'altro
<glpiana> reddos, scrivi solo software-properties-gtk
<Guest43702> 3.2.0.24 generic pae#39 Ubuntu SMP Mond May 21
<Guest43702> puo bastare
<glpiana> Guest43702, oki, ora dai lsmod | grep usb                   e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest43702
<ubot-it> Guest43702: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> devo staccare, ciao
<doubler7> enzotib,   quando mi connetto al mio box multimediale 4geek medley 3 evo, pyneighborhood mi da questo errore : http://imagebin.org/215319      http://imagebin.org/215320
<Guest43702> non mi risponde nulla
<reddos> si e aperto sorgenti software
<Guest43702> lsmod ! grep usb
<doubler7> c'è qualche altro client samba che funzioni?
<reddos> e ora che devo fare
<reddos> a questo giro mi a lasciato glpiana sul piu bello
<skricciolo1981> giorno
<Serpico> ciao
<nicotano> salve
<anduci> ciao a tutti....ho ancora problemi con la virtualizzazione....ho scaricato le ext pack ma non riesco ad installare i guest addition
<glpiana> ola
<anduci> glpiana ciao :)
<glpiana> ciao anduci
<anduci> sono qui a romperti :P
<anduci> ti aspettavo :D
<glpiana> azz
<anduci> ciao a tutti....ho ancora problemi con la virtualizzazione....ho scaricato le ext pack ma non riesco ad installare i guest addition
<anduci> :(
<glpiana> anduci, come le installi?
<anduci> sett scorsa mi dicevi ke forse era 1 probl di virtualbox
<anduci> glpiana: andando su dispositivi installa guest additions
<glpiana> anduci, e che errore da?
<anduci> nessun errore...semplicimente compare la clessidra sul puntare del mouse x 1/2 secondo, e nn succede niente
<glpiana> anduci, virtualizzi windows?
<anduci> si xp
<anduci> scusa
<glpiana> anduci, apri le risorse del computer e apri il cd
<anduci> ci sono
<glpiana> anduci, ci sarà un setup un installa o roba simile. avvialo
<anduci> glpiana non ricordo dove devo guardare x vedere se l'os ke ho montato è  32 o  64
<anduci> il pc è 64
<anduci> xp nn ricordo :\
<glpiana> anduci, nel terminale: uname -a
<anduci> ma qui su ubuntu?
<glpiana> di cosa vuoi sapere se è 32 o 64?
<anduci> glpiana: Linux home 3.0.0-20-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue May 1 17:24:39 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<anduci> xp
<anduci> ke ho virtualizzato
<glpiana> anduci, ah allora non so. so niente di xp
<anduci> xke ci sono 3 file .exe
<glpiana> e smettila con ste k
<anduci> beh provo
<anduci> sorry abitudine
<glpiana> fattela passare :)
<anduci> sono vittima dei 160 caratteri degli sms ;-)
<glpiana> io delle abbreviazioni
<anduci> ok sto riavviando
<pac> buon pomeriggio
<anduci> fatto...adesso in systemtray vedo l'icona delle guest addition glpiana
<anduci> ciao pac
<pac> come faccio a conoscere il contenuto del mio xorg.conf
<pac> anduci: ciao
<anduci> x provare a connettermi in rete ora?
<glpiana> pac, come al solito: cat /etc/11/xorg.conf
<glpiana> anduci, per la rete non credo servano le guest addition
<glpiana> anduci, se non hai toccato le configurazioni della macchina dovrebbe già essere in rete
<pac> glpiana: grazie! sono riuscito a ruotare  penna sai ma rimangono due problemini magari se hai voglia e tempo ti spiego
<anduci> uhm scusa avevo capito che dato che nn riuscivo a connettermi ad internet dovevo installare le ext pack e installare le guest addition glpiana
<pac> glpiana: ho sbagliato qualcosa? pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$ cat /etc/11/xorg.conf cat: /etc/11/xorg.conf: File o directory non esistente pasquale@pasquale-LIFEBOOK-T900:~$
<glpiana> anduci, se xp non è tarocco la rete a questo punto dovrebbe andare
<glpiana> pac, no, semplicemente il file non c'è
<pac> glpiana: capisco grazie
<glpiana> pac, se devi mettere opzioni in xorg.conf, crealo
<anduci> uhm
<anduci> non ti viene in mente nient'altro glpiana?
<pac> glpiana: non trovo le istruzioni per farlo
<glpiana> anduci, sì. pigliare un  xp originale
<anduci> non ho detto che non è originale :P
<glpiana> pac, per creare un file?
<glpiana> !vbox | anduci
<ubot-it> anduci: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<anduci> ora provo a montare 1 una distro linux e vedo
<anduci> ok glpiana grazie
<pac> glpiana: si ho trovato per kubuntu però
<skricciolo1981> sapete come aggiungere il cestino sulla dash in pangolin gnome-shell?
<raffa50> salve. avrei un problema. vorrei aggiungere una kiave pgp al remoto. ma quando faccio sincronizza mi dice internal server error e si blocca. ho ubuntu 12.04
<filo1234> !gpg | raffa50
<ubot-it> raffa50: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<raffa50> ma io nob che nn sn altro volevo farlo col programma di ubuntu...
<raffa50> nn da terminale
<raffa50> vabbè provo
<filo1234> infatti la guida parla di seahorse
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> o dici il modo in cui generarla?
<raffa50> no nn riesco a inviarla al key server
<raffa50> dal programma
<filo1234> mai fatto...
<raffa50> ora l'ho fatto dal terminale sebra che abbia funzionato
<glpiana> reddos, hai levato i proposed?
<reddos> non lo so mi ai lasciato a me ta mi ai fatto aprie sorgenti foftware e sono rimasto li
<joker_> ciao
<reddos> ora cosa devo fare
<glpiana> reddos, toglia la spunta ai repository proposed nella scheda aggiornamenti, poi chiudi
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> reddos, poi nel terminale: sudo apt-get  update
<reddos> fatto
<glpiana> reddos, apt-cache search linux-image | grep pae
<glpiana> !paste | reddos
<ubot-it> reddos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026920/
<joker_> ragazzi scusate nn mi funziona il microfono... :(
<glpiana> reddos, sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<reddos> fatto
<glpiana> reddos, vedi il menu di grb all'avvio del pc?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1026943/
<glpiana> reddos, vedi il menu di grub all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> reddos, se non hai capito cosa ti ho chiesto dimmelo
<glpiana> cercherò di spiegarmi altrimenti
<reddos> si non ho capito
<glpiana> reddos, quando accendi il computer ti appare un elenco da cui sceglier eil sistema da avviare?
<reddos> ma qi ce solo ubuntu
<glpiana> reddos, ma lo vedi o no sto elenco?
<reddos> no
<glpiana> alè!
<reddos> ale i che
<glpiana> reddos, allora al boot del pc, quando t appare la schermata del bios, premi e tieni premuto il tasto shift fin che il menu di cui parlo non appare
<reddos> aspetta
<reddos_> sono con un altro pc
<reddos_> cisono
<glpiana> reddos_, vabbè, poco me ne cale con che pc sei, all'avvio fai come ti ho detto e quando vedi il menu scegli il kernel 3.2.0-24
<reddos_> ok
<reddos_> fatto ho aperto la bios
<reddos_> ora pero non vedo quello che mi ai detto di fare scusa
<filo1234> perchè non ti ha detto di entrare nel bios
<reddos_> aspettate mi sono incartato
<glpiana> reddos_, dunque?
<reddos> scusa ma non ho capito devo riavviare il pc e tengo premuto il tasto shift?
<glpiana> reddos, lo premi quando si avvia e lo tieni premuto a oltranza, finchè non vedi l'elenco dei kernel
<reddos> ho
<reddos_> ok
<filo1234> hok
<reddos_> fatto  ma non ce il kenel 3.2.0-24 ma ce 3.2.0-25
<glpiana> reddos_, leggi le voci che vedi elencate
<glpiana> reddos_, ci sarà una voce relativa a kernel precedenti
<reddos_> il primo e ubuntu con linux  3.2.0-25-generic-pae poi in modalitadi ripristino  poi preevious linux versions memori test(memt86+)   memory test (memtest86+,serial cosole 115200)   e basta
<glpiana> reddos_, vai su precious e premi invio
<glpiana> *previous
<reddos_> fatto
<glpiana> reddos_, lì vedi elencato il 3.2.0-24, giusto?
<reddos_> ora ce 24
<glpiana> avvialo
<reddos_> si
<OverMe> *c'è
<reddos_> lo riavviato
<OverMe> *l'ho
<glpiana> reddos_, riavviato? perchè riavviato?
<glpiana> reddos, uname -a
<reddos> scusa lo avviato
<glpiana> reddos, uname -a
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027007/
<glpiana> reddos, prova youtube
<reddos> ok
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGa_bnV8PSA&feature=related   non si vede ora non ce nemmeno il riquadro nero
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> reddos, dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027016/
<glpiana> reddos, apt-cache policy firefox
<glpiana> reddos, stai usando firefox?
<reddos> si
<HoldenC> anche  which firefox
<glpiana> reddos, apt-cache policy firefox
<HoldenC> e magari avviarlo da terminale e vedere se da qualche errore
<HoldenC> e se il plugin non e' disabilitato
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027021/
<glpiana> reddos, segui HoldenC
<reddos> ok
<reddos> grazie x la tua attenzione glpiama
<glpiana> reddos, ma prima: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-25-generic-pae
<reddos> fatto
<HoldenC> reddos apri questa pagina http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<reddos> fatto
<HoldenC> dice che hai flash installato?
<reddos> come si fa x vederlo
<reddos> o quale e
<reddos> io linglese non lo so
<HoldenC> dovrebbe apparire un riquadro che dice, per esempio, 'You have version 11,1,102,63 installed'
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027047/    dici questo
<reddos>  e lunico riquadro che ce
<HoldenC> reddos no, comunque facciamo cosi': fa firefox scegli il menu strumenti, poi componenti aggiuntivi
<HoldenC> e poi vai su plugin
<reddos> ok
<HoldenC> tra i plugin vedi "Schock
<HoldenC> oops
<HoldenC> trai i plugin vedi Shockwave flash"?
<reddos> si ce
<HoldenC> che versione? ed e' attivo?
<reddos> si e attivo
<HoldenC> se e' attivo dovrebbe andare...
<reddos> lo so  ma non va ed e x questo non ci capisco piu niente
<reddos> senti devo andare ho un appuntamento dal dentista ti ringrazio x ora
<HoldenC> reddos chiudi firefox e apri un terminale
<HoldenC> oh okay
<HoldenC> buona fortuna col dentista allora
<reddos> lo aperto il terminale
<HoldenC> scrivi firefox e premi invio
<HoldenC> apri youtube e vedi se nel terminale appaiono errori
<HoldenC> cmq se devi andare lo facciamo un'altra volta
<HoldenC> bisogna cercare di capire se hai qualche file in giro che crea problemi
<reddos> non da errori
<HoldenC> e youtube non si vede ancora?
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Drcx2g-tp8&feature=g-feat  non si vede
<HoldenC> aspetta questo video non lo vedo neppure io
<reddos> scusami ma devo andare
<HoldenC> forse e' un problema loro o un link errato
<HoldenC> ok, continuiamo la prossima volta, ciao
<reddos> ti ringrazio x la tua attenzione ciao
<HoldenC> hmm, ho appena aggiornato il plugin e non vedo niente neppure io :O
<HoldenC> mi sa che e' quello il problema, fortuna che ho tenuto il vecchio plugin...
<valkar> è possibile disattivare la ricerca file nella dash di unity (sia 2d che 3d) ?
<Alessio> ciao ragazzi, volevo chiedervi come si può applicare questa patch hai driver aggiuntivi proposti da ubuntu?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988444
<Alessio> siccome come sapete ormai da tempo i driver ati proprietari non vanno sui kernel dal 3.4 in su
<Alessio> *ai driver aggiuntivi
<Alessio> scusate sono un po' fatto :D
<spago> qualcuno può aiutarmi con ubuntu... appena installato
<spago> ?
<alice__> ciao, sto cercando di disinstallare windows 7 dal netbook qualcuno puo' darmi qualche informazione?  con f2 non mi parte da usb. Grazie
<glpiana> ola
<Holden> glpiana, penso di aver capito qual'era il problema con flash per quell'utente di prima
<filo1234> Holden: anche io
<glpiana> Holden, a parte l'utente?
<filo1234> lol
<glpiana> hihihih
<glpiana> Holden, dimmi, son curioso
<Holden> glpiana, lol, beh sulla 32 bit firefox13 e flash 11.2 non vanno, non so se è dovuto al recente aggiornamente di ff, ma flash 11.1 funziona
<Holden> ne parlavano anche su #ubuntu
<glpiana> Holden, ma ff 13 è arrivato oggi nei repo. il tizo la mena da settimane
<glpiana> *tizio
<Holden> allora è flash 11.2, usando 11.1 a me va, penso sia lo stesso problema
<Holden> la cosa strana è che su x86-64 non succede
<glpiana> Holden, io rimango dell'idea che il problema sia l'utente
<glpiana> Holden, dice "installazione nuova, pulita!" e poi ha sopra il kernel dai proposed
<glpiana> hecome la vedi?
<Holden> capisco, di sicuro bleffava...  ma volevo far sapere che anche io e qualche altro utente abbiamo rilevato lo stesso problema
<filo1234> Holden: no non bleffa...
<filo1234> è così
<glpiana> oki, segno
<glpiana> filo1234, lol
<filo1234> Holden: sto installndo 11.2
<filo1234> e vediamo
<Holden> filo1234, bleffava a dire che aveva una  "installazione nuova, pulita!"
<glpiana> ed ecco a voi l'attesissima sfida: filo1234 vs flashplayer
<glpiana> una installazione 32 bit, un coraggioso uomo sardo e un plugin fatto coi piedi
<glpiana> chi vincerà?
<filo1234> ii  adobe-flashplugin                         11.2.202.235-0lucid1                            Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11
<zappo_> ciao a tutti, ho comperato una stampante multifunzione (samsung scx 3400F) che funziona anche con linux (dicono),ma mi ritrovo con un cd di installazione e non ho il lettore cd (ho un netbook).si puo fare qualcosa comunque per installarla?
<filo1234> funzia
<Holden> filo1234, 32 o 64 bit?
<filo1234> 32
<filo1234> anzi spe
<filo1234> Holden: come lo vedo?
<filo1234> così simuliamo
<filo1234> lol
<Holden> uname -a
<filo1234> spetta che aggiorno pure firefox
<glpiana> zappo_, o leggi il cd con altro pc e copi su usb il contenuto, o provi a installarla da Stampanti con driver samsung tra quelli disponibili
<roboso> ciao
<filo1234> Holden: no problem firefox 13 e flash 11.2
<zappo_> glpiana, la seconda!i driver sono gia in ubuntu?
<roboso> ho un piccolo problema, ho scaricato un pacchetto applicato la patch e ora volevo creare il .deb  posso usare un tool automatico?
<Holden> filo1234, hmm, a questo punto quando ho tempo ricontrollo il laptop... non saprei
<filo1234> Holden: parlo comunque di lucid
<Holden> filo1234, si ho lucid anche io. non è ubuntu, ma vedo che qualcuno l'ha segnalato qui http://forum.mepiscommunity.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=33167&start=0 il post è di ieri
<filo1234> mepis...
<glpiana> zappo_, da quel che vedo non per la sx 3400 ma ci sono ad esempio per la sx 3200 e per altre sx
<glpiana> zappo_, prova, male che vada sprechi un foglio o due
<glpiana> roboso, prova con checkinstall
<zappo_> glpiana, ma come faccio ?
<glpiana> zappo_, clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra e scegli "stampanti"
<glpiana> lì ne aggiungi una e porcedi seguendo il wizard
<glpiana> *procedi
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, mi chiede l'URI??
<filo1234> roboso: man dpkg-deb
<glpiana> zappo_, è usb? è collegata?
<zappo_> glpiana, si
<glpiana> zappo_, è accesa?
<zappo_> glpiana, si ma non la vede
<glpiana> zappo_, collegala a un'altra porta usb
<zappo_> glpiana, uguale!non la vede
<mickysantomax> Salve, ho un problema con Ubuntu 11.10
<skricciolo1981> ubuntu pangolin non mi associa le cuffie bt,in 10.10 andavano alla grande!
<mickysantomax> non riesco ad eliminare questo errore: "The package dcp750cwlpr:i386 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<mickysantomax> mi date una mano ?
<skricciolo1981> sempre in gnome-shell per precisare
<glpiana> zappo_, dammi l'output del comando: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mickysantomax> nessun aiuto per me ?
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027230/
<filo1234> mickysantomax: è un pacchetto esterno ai repo che ia installato tu, probabilmente per lastampante
<aledream> ciao ragazzi
<filo1234> la stampante*
<mickysantomax> si infatti
<mickysantomax> per stampante brother
<filo1234> mickysantomax: devi riscaricarlo
<filo1234> se non hai messo il repository ( sempre che ci sia )
<mickysantomax> ma il problema è che ce l'ho sul desktop
<aledream> ho un problema ho installato xampp
<filo1234> :(
<aledream> e impostato 777 -R /opt/lampp/htdocs
<filo1234> aledream: perchè l'hai fatto
<filo1234> che roba obrobriosa
<filo1234> mickysantomax: e hai provato a reisntallarlo?
<aledream> solo che adesso ad esempio http://localhost/progettiPHP/prova/css/style.css mi restituisce errore 403
<filo1234> 0.0
<aledream> come potrei risolvere?
<mickysantomax> si, è un file .deb e l'ho installato con ubuntu software center, ma si bloccava
<filo1234> aledream: non aprendo un foglio di stile css in quel modo?
<aledream> e ma se
<aledream> apro index
<aledream> non mi fa vedere i css
<filo1234> -.-
<aledream> xkè non sono accesibili
<filo1234> aledream: ma è ovvio!
<filo1234> !apache | aledream
<ubot-it> aledream: apache: Installare e configurare Apache: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Web - Installazione di un server LAMPP: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Xampp
<aledream> come è ovvio
<aledream> devono essere accessibili
<aledream> eppure dando 777 dovrebbe essere tutto accessibile
<filo1234> vabè
<aledream> o sbaglio?
<filo1234> sbagli
<filo1234> 1 con i permessi in quel modo
<filo1234> 2 usando xammp ( ma questa è una mia opinione )
<aledream> e come dovrei metterli?
<filo1234> 3 non ho capito a cosa serve aprire un .css in apache in quel modo
<aledream> dovrei installarmi apache e mysql separatamente dici?
<filo1234> no installi LAMP
<aledream> allora se io digito l'index
<aledream> non mi vede ne le immagini ne i css
<filo1234> ma non capisco ancora il senso di voler vedere i file in quel modo
<aledream> che sono contenuti nella cartella css
<aledream> nessuno era solo per vedere xkè non mi vedeva i css
<aledream> allora ho provato e siccome mi da errore
<zappo_> glpiana, ho trovato questa soluzione su google ,ma non mi è chiara.http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/
<aledream> ho dedotto che la cartella non è accesibile
<filo1234> aledream: hai importato il foglio di stile nell html?
<aledream> oddio
<aledream> si
<aledream> per me è un poblema di permessi
<filo1234> aledream: basta fare una prova scema, sposta il foglio di stile
<filo1234> e vedi se l'index lo legge
<nannes> lol
<aledream> se apro il file html direttamente da browser
<aledream> senza passare dal server apache
<aledream> funziona tutto
<aledream> quindi è per forza un problema di xampp
<filo1234> che è una ciofeca appunto
<nannes> secondo me stai sbagliando percorso aledream..
<nannes> di solito questi errori son quelli che ti fanno scervellare di più
<nannes> poi scopri che è na cacchiata
<aledream> no no è giusto il percorso
<nannes> aledream: e se vai su localhost e basta vedi il messaggio di apache?
<aledream> si
<aledream> x tornare ai permessi originali?
<nannes> ecco: fai uno script php che ti stampa l'albero così scopri subito se son problemi di permessi
<nannes> (albero = albero delle directory :P )
<aledream> chmod 777 -R /opt/lampp/htdocs per togliere questi permessi
<zappo_> ciao a tutti, ho comperato una stampante multifunzione (samsung scx 3400F) che funziona anche con linux (dicono),ma mi ritrovo con un cd di installazione e non ho il lettore cd (ho un netbook).si puo fare qualcosa comunque per installarla?
<nannes> zappo_: nel sito samsung non fanno scaricare i drivers?
<filo1234> aledream: consiglio spassionato, butta xammp
<zappo_> nannes, dicono che non servono leggi  http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/
<Joshua^Dunamis> zappo_: di solito il cd di installazione contiene drivers per windows, forse il modulo per la stampante è già nel kernel o lo caricherà tramite firmware, in ogni caso guarda sul sito samsung se spiega come installare i drivers se occorono.
<nannes> zappo_: allora non serve neanche il cd :P
<aledream> boh disinstallo
<aledream> e reinstallo va
<aledream> vediamo se risolviamo
<Joshua^Dunamis> esatto allora non serve il cd
<nannes> (anche no)
<zappo_> nannes, infatti!
<nannes> sarai più frustrato di ora aledream! xD
<nannes> non è la soluzione reinstallare secondo me
<filo1234> nannes: parla di LAMMP non di formatatre
<Menphis> ho una scheda video ati hd 6570,ma con ubuntu ha una resa pessima,fatico a riprodurre un filmato in 720p da youtube (con i driver proprietari)
<filo1234> o xammp
<filo1234> aledream: installa tasksel, poi lanci sudo tasksel e installi LAMP
<filo1234> LAMMP*
<Joshua^Dunamis> Menphis: non conosco i drivers ati, forse qualcuno può aiutarti se dici la versione dei drivers installati e anche la versione di Ubuntu installata
<filo1234> adios
<aledream> tasksel
<aledream> a non conosco
<aledream> :D
<aledream> ora provo
<FloodBotIt2> aledream: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Menphis> ubuntu 12.4 e 8.961
<zappo_> Joshua^Dunamis, questo sito dice che è tutto inutile per ubuntu 11/10 e immagino anche per ubuntu 12/04
<zappo_> Joshua^Dunamis, http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/
<Joshua^Dunamis> zappo_: si non serve il cd di installazione, prova i passaggi descritti in quel sito
<Joshua^Dunamis> Menphis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107298/is-the-radeon-6570-supported-in-ubuntu-or-will-it-be-in-12-04
<Menphis> i driver open vanno meglio?
<aledream> e poi come avvio il server installando lamp da
<Joshua^Dunamis> Menphis: a quanto pare si, con quella scheda cmq sto vedendo ci sono problemi, prova gli open comunque per un po' e vedi come va.
<aledream> tasksel --task-packages lamp-server
<aledream> va bene facendo così?
<Menphis> un altra cosa,raggiunge facilmente i 70 gradi,è normale? ho la versione passiva...
<Joshua^Dunamis> Menphis: anche la mia scheda video NVidia sta raggiungendo i 70 gradi, è estate, certo è un po' alta ma da me dipende dall'alimentatore sono certo.
<Menphis> alta domanda,è possibile avere un widget di gnome con le temperature di cpu e gpu,senza utilizzare repo esterni? ho usato lm-sensors ma funziona solo da terminale e ho periferiche con valori "negativi" :)
<Menphis> Joshua^Dunamis, dall'l'ali? in che senso?
<nannes> aledream: reinstallare xampp non servee
<nannes> fai come ho detto e vedi -.-
<Joshua^Dunamis> Menphis: su gnome shell ho appena visto vi è System Monitor che analizza un bel po di valori, comprese temperature.
<nannes> Menphis: al tuo posto proverei i catalyst per la scheda video, ci sono nel sito ATI (amd)!
<Menphis> nannes, sto usando i catalyst
<nannes> Menphis: da dove li hai presi?
<Menphis> dall'ultility dei driver proprietari,ho cliccato su abilita
<nannes> Menphis: guarda che versione sono..
<nannes> Menphis: ma è un notebook o no...?
<Menphis> no
<Menphis>  8.961,l'avevo scritto anche sopra
<nannes> Menphis: ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<Menphis> 32
<nannes> bhè sono disponibili i 12.4.....
<nannes> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run
<Menphis> devo disinstallare quelli vecchi?
<nannes> Menphis: Alcuni hanno risolto con questi..! Prima disabilita i vecchi e disinstallali completamente
<Menphis> ok,lo lancio con un sudo sh x.run?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Menphis: si a quanto vedo è un .run cmq prima disinstalla i vecchi, riavvi e poi installi questo
<nannes> Menphis: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<nannes> istruzioni dettagliate ^^
<Menphis> vedo, grazie :)
<mickysantomax> risolto il problema di prima, grazie lo stesso
<mickysantomax> un'altra domanda, dovrei installare il compilatore GCC 4.4, ma sulla mia macchina c'è già installato il compilatore GCC 4.6.1, ci possono essere dei problemi ?
<reddos> ciao a tutti
<mickysantomax> qualcuno sa rispondermi ?
<Menphis> nannes, sono comunque quelli che avevo prima,8.961
<reddos> io ho un problemino che non riesco a vedere i video su youtube questo     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUuYQYEEIr0&feature=g-logo-xit
<nannes> Menphis: sicuro..?
<Menphis> credo di sì,cambia il nome del package e basta
<reddos> x ora anche con laiuto di HoldenC  e di glpiana  non ci siamo riusciti   cosa si puo fare  grazie
<nannes> Menphis: è che mi sembra strano, di solito i repo non sono aggiornati come il sito amd...
<nannes> reddos: non riesci a vedere "i video" o solo quello??
<reddos> solo quello
<Menphis> va beh vi ringrazio
<nannes> che dice reddos ?
<reddos> solo iflash
<zappo_> ho scaricato dei drivers e sono in downloads come faccio per aggiungerli all'archivio?
<nannes> reddos: quale plugin flash hai?
<filo1234> reddos: fammi una prova
<filo1234> reddos: installa chromium-browser e controlla se con chromium si vede
<nannes> reddos prova a fare uno screen di questa pagina > http://www.youtube.com/html5
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R183zwMESrw&feature=g-vrec    questo lo vedo
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUuYQYEEIr0&feature=g-logo-xit   questo no
<filo1234> reddos: abbiamo capito
<reddos> ok
<filo1234> cerca di seguire quello che ti si dice
<filo1234> reddos: installa chromium-browser e controlla se con chromium si vede
<reddos> gia fatto
<reddos> ok
<filo1234> reddos: eh?
<reddos> sto verificando su chromium
<nannes> reddos: ho visto perchè non lo vedi... hai abilitato l'html5 pper visualizzare i video youtube, e flash o ce l'hai disabilitato o non ti funge, perchè non entra in azione.
<nannes> Anche a me,se abilito solo html5 (senza flash) , succede la stessa cosa: vedo i video che vedi tu e non vedo quelli che non vedi
<nannes> reddos: ^
<filo1234> nannes: da dove l'hai visto?
<nannes> filo1234: l'ho provato!
<reddos> su chromium nella finestra nera mi dice missing plug-ln
<nannes> filo1234: disabilita il plugin flash, poi vai su http://www.youtub.com/html5 , abilita l'html5 e vedi pure tu!
<nannes> *youtube
<Giubilo> ehi ragazzi ho fatto un casino, ho cambiato il file /etc/apache2/site-enabled/000-ecc. la cartella del public home e non m'è più partito, adesso l'ho ricambiata e durante l'accensione non mi da più l'errore che non connette col localhost, mi da vari ok però si blocca ancora
<nannes> lol^^
<Giubilo> ehi scusate, qualche suggerimento?
<nannes> Giubilo: fai un bel sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache che ti dovrebbe "resettare" tutto
<Giubilo> perfetto, se riesco ad arrivare ancora con la schermata di login
<Giubilo> non riesco a fare ctrl+alt+1
<filo1234> reddos: su firefox scrivi about:plugins
<filo1234> reddos: e copia cosa leggi
<reddos> non si apre la pagina html5
<nannes> -.-
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027343/
<nannes> reddos: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<nannes> avevo dimenticato una 'e' ^
<nannes> Giubilo: non è 1, è  F1 !!
<filo1234> reddos: vai in quella pagina e fai una schermata
<filo1234> anche se secondo me c'entra una mazza html5
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027348/
<nannes> filo1234: infatti entra in gioco lui perchè flash nun va!
<filo1234> nannes: si ma allora se ho disabilitato flash e html5, perchè io lo vedo?
<nannes> reddos: versione di ubuntu? 32 o 64 bit?
<filo1234> comunque ha tutto abilitato appunto per cui
<nannes> filo1234: quale vedi
<reddos> 32
<nannes> reddos: versione?
<filo1234> nannes: quello del terremoto
<nannes> filo1234: quallo pure io.. devi provare l'altro
<filo1234> nannes: quello in teoria è html5
<filo1234> l'altro è flash
<filo1234> quindi boh
<nannes> appunto!
<nannes> il problema è di flash!
<filo1234> nannes: si ma forse no mi sono spiegato
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> io HO disabilitato flash e HTML5
<nannes> reddos: magari se mi dici la versione di ubuntu --> lsb_release -a
<filo1234> quello in flash ovviamente non lo vedo, quello in html5 ( terremoto ) si
<filo1234> quindi nonsense
<reddos> 12.04
<nannes> filo1234: anche se lo disabiliti (html5) se non trova flash si abilita da solo
<nannes> html5 è intrinseco al browser
<nannes> non trova flash, allora abilita da solo html5
<filo1234> nannes: parlo arabo?
<filo1234> HO entrambi disabilitati
<filo1234> ah si attiva html5 da solo?
<nannes> eja..! -.-
<filo1234> baccagai io ceno, coddarì flash
<nannes> :)
<nannes> reddos: dpkg -l | egrep {'flash|gnash|swf|smash'}
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027356/
<nannes> reddos: mi sembra strano, prima hai pastato l'about:config e avevi un libflashplugin.so
<OverMe> non ci vogliono le graffe
<reddos> io non ho fatto niente
<nannes> OverMe: si funge con le graffe
<OverMe> no, non funge con le graffe
<nannes> reddos: sudo updatedb && locate libflash*.so
<nannes> OverMe: a me funge.... mah, scrivi quello giusto allora!
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027362/
<nannes> reddos: ho sbagliato scusa :P
<reddos> niente
<nannes> locate*flash*.so
<nannes> mierd
<nannes> locate *flash*.so
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027365/
<nannes> lol
<nannes> reddos: dpkg -l *flash*
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027368/
<nannes> reddos: hai pacioccato un bel po'...
<nannes> sudo dpkg -P flashplugin*
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027371/
<nannes> reddos: l'asterisco!!
<reddos> scusa
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027374/
<nannes> reddos: ora chiudi tutti i programmi e lancia questo script:
<nannes> reddos: li sai lanciare gli script?
<nannes> devi impostare il bit d'esecuzione
<reddos> ho chiuso tutto
<nannes> reddos: li sai lanciare gli script?
<reddos> no
<reddos> dimmi come fare ci provo
<nannes> reddos: crea un nuovo documento vuoto sul desktop, chiamalo prova
<nannes> reddos: entro oggi..
<nannes> fatto?
<reddos> si
<nannes> reddos: metti la freccina sopra il documento, poi fai  [[ Clic Destro del Mouse ]] [[ proprietà ]]
<nannes> reddos: poi vai su "Permessi"
<reddos> ci sono
<nannes> dove c'è "Consentire l'esecuzione del file come programma"
<nannes> Abilitalo, mettendo il segnetto di spunta, la V
<nannes> Poi premi chiudi. Ci sei?
<reddos> ok
<nannes> ora fai TastoDestro > Apri con Gedit
<reddos> fatto
<nannes> incollaci tutta sta roba http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027380/
<nannes> poi salva e chiudi
<nannes> merddd
<reddos> fatto
<nannes> cancella tutto. :P
<nannes> volevo dire questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1027391/
<nannes> reddos: poi salva, esci da gedit, e lo lanci con doppio clic (se ti chiede, scegli "esegui nel terminale")
<nannes> ...
<Aizram> spetta e spera
<Aizram> nannes,
<Aizram> buona notte
<nannes> notte Aizram :)
<reddos> ci sono
<nannes> reddos: quando ha fatto prova a far partire il browser...
<nannes> entra su youtube e vedi se lo vedi :)
<reddos> ok
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyHB9N1ZvsI&feature=related    non si vede
<nannes> reddos: fai cosi... ho un piccolo sospetto
<tommi_> Ciao ragazzi.sono passato da alice ad infostrada.per collegarmi l'operatore mi ha fatto creare una connessione a banda larga (credo PPPoe) e adesso per connettermi ad internet in wi fi devo collegarmi sia alla voce alice che mi compare come sempre sia tramite la connessione creata a banda larga. se mi disconnetto dalla voce alice mi disconnetto da internet.  tutto questo però su windows... come faccio per ubuntu? non so come crear
<nannes> quindi installa questo:
<reddos> ok
<nannes> http://get.geo.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/1164/opera_11.64.1403_i386.deb
<nannes> tommi_: uhhmmm capito era successo pure a me con alice gate 2 plus
<tommi_> si infatti ho lo stesso modem anche io.. sai dirmi qualcosa nannes ?
<nannes> tommi_: io avevo risolto con terminale, ma se non sbaglio si può fare anche dal Network Manager
<tommi_> c'è una qualche guida per il procedimento dal terminale.. una guida completa però? perchè vedi se adesso vado su ubuntu li non ho connessione..adesso infatti sono collegato con windows
<nannes> tommi_: prima devi assicurarti di essere connesso con la wifi (per verificare basta fare ping al router, cosi:  ping -c5 192.168.1.1, dove al posto di quel numero devi mettere l'indirizzo ip del tuo modem/router... (se non lo sai da terminale dai → arp -a))...
<nannes> una volta che sei sicuro di essere connesso alla wireless, apri le "Connessioni di Rete" dalla dash
<nannes> e crei una nuova connessione nel menu DSL
<nannes> dando i tuoi parametri di connessione,
<nannes> altrimenti da terminale il l'ho fatto con →    sudo pppoeconf
<nannes> (sempre dopo esserti assicurato che la wireless funzioni)
<nannes> reddos: sei vivo?
<tommi_> ahah si sono vivo.. stavo leggendo
<tommi_> dunque
<tommi_> ho capito tutto solo una cosa
<tommi_> cosa significa fare ping ?!?!?!
<tommi_> cioè dove devo inserire quei dati?
<reddos> si ci sono ma x installare quello che mi ai detto il pc e diventato lento x eseguire la cosa
<tommi_> ah il sei vivo era riferito a reddos... sorry :D
<nannes> tommi_: li inserisci nel terminale... fare ping è come una "telefonata" al modem/router... se risponde, vuol dire che sei connesso correttamente... se dice "0& packet loss" è apposto
<nannes> se dice "0% packet loss" è apposto
<tommi_> e quindi se mi dice 0% packet loss posso procedere a creare la connessione dalla dash e dal menù DSL giusto?
<nannes> esatto :D
<nannes> tommi_: l'indirizzo ip del router lo sai vero?
<reddos> manca  poco x terminare listallazione di opera
<tommi_> sisi è quello che mi hai detto tu o per semplificarti la cosa io digitando quei numeri quando ero con alice per configurare il wireless digitavo quell'indirizzo
<tommi_> e andava sul settaggio d alice
<tommi_> del modem insomma
<nannes> perfetto..:D
<reddos> fatto
<nannes> in pratica creare la connessione dal menu DSL equivale a quello che fai su windows "connessione a banda larga" alice
<tommi_> ok ora una cosa.. ti chiedo tutto ora perchè poi andando su ubuntu non posso collegarmi ... i parametri di connessione che devo inserire nella connessione DSL che andrò a fare.. dove li trovo quelli giusti??... anche perchè in windows tutto questo non l'ho dovuto fare.. per creare la connessione ho messo solo tre dati in fase d creazione nome utente password e il nome della connessione
<tommi_> su ubuntu c'è altro da metteree????
<tommi_> oltre a queste voci?
<nannes> reddos: fai partire opera e vai in questa pagina http://www.codegeek.net/flash-version.php
<nannes> !image | reddos: fai una schermata
<ubot-it> reddos: fai una schermata: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nannes> tommi_: se faceva in automatico li farai in automatico anche qui su ubuntu! al massimo mettigli username/password che per il modem di alice sono "aliceadsl" "aliceadsl" se non ricordo male
<nannes> tommi_: non preoccuparti tanto è semplice
<nannes> guarda pure questo tommi_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx-G-Sn6IhY
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1027456/  spero di aver capito
<tommi_> ok grazie mille nannes.. vado a vedere cosa riesco a fare.. :) se ti trovo dopo ti faccio sapere.. spero direttamente da  ubuntu.. ehehe.. windows non si può praticare
<nannes> ok ;)
<nannes> reddos: uhm no...
<reddos> ho fatto qualcosa che non va
<nannes> reddos: segui me...  1)apri la pagina che ti ho detto   2) premi il tasto "STAMP" che c'è in alto a destra nella tastiera   3) ti dovrebbe uscire una finestrella dove in pratica ha "fotografato" il tuo schermo per farmelo vedere, quindi premi SALVA
<Guest67967> ciao
<Fabius> aiuuuuuuuto
<Fabius> chi mi aiuta????
<Fabius> vorrei istallare ubuntu su un netbook
<Fabius> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<nannes> 4) vai su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<nannes> 5) su Nickname scrivi reddos, poi clicca su "BROWSE": nella finestra che si apre vai nella scrivania e seleziona l'immagine che si è creata prima, chiamata "schermata.png" poi premi APRI
<nannes> 6) metti il segnetto di spunta su "Agree to imagebin's terms of service"   poi   premi su SUBMIT
<Guest67967> ma questa è una  chat?
<reddos> ok ci provo
<enzotib> !irc | Guest67967
<ubot-it> Guest67967: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<nannes> Guest67967: no è un bagno! :)
<nannes> una toilette
<Fabius> UBUNTU PER NETBOOK CERCASI
<Fabius> PLEASEEEE
<FloodBotIt2> Fabius: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> !installazione | Fabius
<ubot-it> Fabius: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<enzotib> !maiuscolo | Fabius
<ubot-it> Fabius: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<Fabius> SCUSATE
<Fabius> ma nn esiste una versione apposita?
<enzotib> no
<max66> salve
<nannes> Fabius: ufficiale no... Io consiglio sempre jolicloud per i netbook
<Fabius> nannes mi dai il link?
<nannes> Fabius: http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios
<OverMe> nannes, sei pregato di non linkare sta roba qui
<nannes> sorry
<filo1234> Fabius: e per la precisione, non riceverai supporto in questo canale nel caso decidessi di installare quella versione
<Fabius> scusate
<Fabius> ma non conosco la piattaforma
<Fabius> e cerco semplicemente la cosa migliore per il mio netbook
<Fabius> quindi mi consigliate di scaricare la versione per desktop
<Fabius> ^
<Fabius> ?
<filo1234> ok era solo un avviso, puoi benissimo installare una versione desktop
<filo1234> magari qualcosa di più leggero se proprio arranca.... xubuntu, lubuntu
<Fabius> nn so proprio
<Fabius> avrà 4 5 anni
<filo1234> scaricale, fai le pennine live e le provi
<Fabius> ok
<filo1234> conta che in live sarà comunque più lenta
<Fabius> per fare la pennina live seguo questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Fabius> ??
<filo1234> altrimenti fai una installazione di prova e installi diverse interfacce grafiche e noti la differenza
<filo1234> Fabius: si, se devi farla da windows, cerca unetbootin
<Fabius> mi dai il link please?
<Fabius> di unetbootin
<filo1234> scrivilo su google
<Fabius> a cosa mi serve?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> a creare la pennina da windows
<Fabius> con quel programma?
<filo1234> secondo te unetbootin cos'è?
<Fabius> è tutto in inglese
<filo1234> ci sono link in italiano se guardi altri risulattai della ricerca su google
<filo1234> risultati*
<Fabius> ok  trovato
<Fabius> grazie mille
<jester-> sera
<filo1234> !unetbootin | Fabius
<ubot-it> Fabius: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<zappo_> sto cercando di installare una stampante ma tutti i miei tentativi sono falliti...cerco aiuto!
<Fabius> sto cercando di istallare ubuntu in un netbook
<Fabius> arrivato a definire le partizioni come metto istalla dice: nn è stato definito alcun file system di root
<Fabius> cosa devo fare?
<Fabius> oHHHHHHHHHHH
<Fabius> HELPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
<Fabius> AIUUUUUTO
<filo1234> !installazione | Fabius
<ubot-it> Fabius: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<filo1234> Fabius: ma scusa devi lasciare windows o altro pure? altrimenti fai l'installazione automatica usando tutto il disco e fa da solo
<filo1234> oppure scegli installa accanto a  windows
<Fabius> sto provando a formattare e rimettere nfts
<Fabius> dici che è giusto fare così?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> linux va su ext*
<filo1234> ext4 al momento
<filo1234> Fabius: hai letto la guida? ci sono pure le figure
<Fabius> ma se mettevo ext 4 e mi dava problemi di root
<filo1234> Fabius: -.-
<Fabius> ma porca miseriaccia
<jester-> Fabius: problema di root lo da perche non minti la /
<jester-> non per il tipo di filesystem
<jester-> non monti*
<Fabius> allora che faccia, elimino le partizioni e ne metto una ext4?
<Fabius> dove c'è mount cosa scrivo?
<jester-> Fabius: sarà il solo os nel pc?
<Fabius> si
<jester-> Fabius: allora scegli di usare tutto il disco che fa da solo
<Fabius> ma vorrei creare una partizione comunque
<Fabius> o mi consigli di no?
<filo1234> comune a che se non hai altri os?
<jester-> Fabius: usa tutto il disco fa da slolo
<jester-> solo
<jester-> crea il necessario
<filo1234> ah comunque hai scritto
<filo1234> :p
<Fabius> ok... passo passo
<Fabius> elimino tutte le partizioni
<Fabius> e poi metto istalla?
<jester-> Fabius: non eliminare niente, scegli usa tutto il disco e stop
<Fabius> e cpme faccio? nn posso
<jester-> Fabius ??
<Fabius> all'inizio dici?
<Fabius> metto sostituisci a windows<?
<jester-> Fabius: arrivi al partizionamento e scegli la voce
<jester-> !torll | Fabius
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'torll'
<jester-> !troll | Fabius
<ubot-it> Fabius: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Fabius> sono a tipo d'istallazione
<Fabius> 3 opzioni
<filo1234> sostituisci
<Fabius> istalo con windows
<Fabius> senza windows
<Fabius> o altro
<filo1234> senza
<Fabius> cosa scelgo?
<filo1234> senza
<Fabius> ok
<jester-> se vui segare winzoz: senza winzoz
<Fabius> quindi successivamente farò la pratizione?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> fa tutto l'installer
<Fabius> ok comandi marescià
<nannes> xD
<Fabius> dai che ce la faccio
<filo1234> fatti forza
<jester-> dai un'altra trollata
<jester-> ciocca i limoni
<filo1234> lol
<Fabius> ihhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<Fabius> cazzo è lento come una tartaruga
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-07
<Alessio> ciao raga ho di nuovo fatto danni -.-' Vi spiego in breve il problema, ho reinstallato ubuntu 12.04 siccome avevo continui crash dell'ubuntu software center ed altri problemi, ho installato il kernel 3.4 ottimizzato per i7 e come al solito (come segnalato in vari post) si è presentato il bug dei driver ati, non me li ha installati in parole povere siccome sono incompatibili con i kernel dal 3.4 in su, di conseguenza ho eliminato i
<Alessio> 3.3.7
<Alessio> però una volta tornato al 3.3.7 non riuscivo ugualmente ad installare i driver ati, nè i 12.6 beta presi dal sito ufficiale dell'ati nè da driver aggiuntivi, in basso a destra vi era una scritta del tipo driver incompatibile con il tuo hardware versione di ripiego o una cosa simile, una volta fatto gli aggiornamenti dal gestore, ho riavviato ed è li che è successo il macello, all'accensione mi fa loggare solo nelle varie shell
<Alessio> rimuovendo i driver ati, e avevo salvato il link del wiki datomi da un utente su xchat, ora però quel testa di minchia di mio padre ha rimosso firefox sul pc di mia madre, peccato che avevo salvato quella pagina in caso di eventuali problemi...Qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<Alessio> c'è nessuno??
<Alessio> dai ragazzi vi prego datemi una mano, non mi va di reinstallare tutto
<Alessio> ragazzi come sempre rispondete in troppi -.-'
<Alessio> andrò a chiedere sul forum tanto qui oltre agli insulti non puoi ricevere nient'altro -.-'
<tre5> salve
<glpiana> ola
<zappo_> buon giorno a tutti sono alle prese con l'installazione di una stampante (samsung scx-3400F)su ubuntu 12-04.Ho provato a scaricare i drivers come suggerito dal forum di ubuntu (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=523177)ma non ha funzionato poi su un'altro sito (http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/) dove ho scaricato altro software dedicato ma anche li mi sono inceppato che fare?buongiorno glpi
<zappo_> ana
<glpiana> zappo_, ieri poi me ne sono andato. ero rimasto alla stampante che non veniva vista. ti avevo chiesto l'output di dmesg | tail dopo aver collegato la stampante a una porta usb
<glpiana> !paste | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028152/
<glpiana> zappo_, ma l'hai collegata appena prima di dare il comando?
<zappo_> glpiana, è collegata da 10 minuti forse in stand ?
<glpiana> zappo_, stacca la stampante, riattaccala e poi ridai: dmesg | tail
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028158/
<glpiana> zappo_, dammi l'output di lsusb
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028165/
<glpiana> zappo_, non la vede proprio
<Odo> Giorno
<glpiana> zappo_, spegni la stampante, stacca la spina, aspetta 15 secondi, riattacca la spina e riaccendila. poi dai dmesg | tail
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028170/
<glpiana> zappo_, niente da fare, non la vede. hai già provato la stampante su windows?
<zappo_> glpiana, no windows non funzia proprio il s.o. hai letto qui?http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-samsung-multifunction-printer-ubuntu-11-10/
<glpiana> zappo_, sì ho visto, ma volevo capire le la stampante era funzionante o meno. o se il cavo usb era farlocco
<zappo_> glpiana, la stampante è multifunzione e le altre funzioni vanno (fax,copiatrice)il cavo è nuovo e non saprei con cosa altro testarlo
<glpiana> zappo_, fax e copia non passano dal cavo usb però
<glpiana> zappo_, comunque se vuoi vediamo di mettere i pacchetti suggeriti in quella guida
<zappo_> glpiana, certo!
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> zappo_, dimmi dove sei arrivato e dove ti blocchi
<zappo_> glpiana, allora prima cosa ho scaricato i drivers della versione 3.00.90 (a caso perche penso sia la versione piu recente)poi i libsane-extras,poi il primo comando (vim)e poi non prendeva piu niente
<glpiana> zappo_, i driver non andavano scaricati. e quella guida suggerisce l'uso di vim perchè è fatta da uno con poca propensione verso gli utenti non pratici
<glpiana> zappo_, ora, hai ancora il terminale bloccato su vim?
<zappo_> glpiana, no tutto questo è di ieri sera!
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, allora segui questo link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341621 paragrafo "Using the Samsung Unified Linux Driver repository" punti 1. 2. e 3.
<prepang> buongiorno
<zappo_> glpiana, il primo comando,(deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra)mi da command not found
<glpiana> zappo_, se tu leggessi quello che c'è scritto nella guida e non ti limitassi alle figure sarebbe meglio. se invece hai problemi con la traduzione dimmelo. io non posso immaginarlo
<glpiana> zappo_, Add the following line to your /etc/apt/sources.list, e poi spiega come fare. quindi la "following line" non è un comando, ma una riga da aggiungere al file di cui sopra
<prepang> OverMe, <<prepang, che vuoi che ti dica, prova a rimuovere e reinstallare un kernel (il 19) e vedi se te lo mette nel menu>> era ciò che mi hai scritto ieri, prima però ti chiedo, avendo io cancellato brutalmente dalla dir boot tutti i kernel precedenti, e trovandomeli ancora installati, come faccio ad eliminarli ? grazie
<OverMe> prepang, prova con sudo apt-get purge linux-image-versione
<OverMe> te li dovrebbe eliminare lo stesso
<prepang> OverMe, scusa vorrei però poter selezionare io quelli che voglio eliminare
<zappo_> glpiana, ho qualche problema con l'inglese tecnico!
<glpiana> zappo_, allora devi editare il file /etc/apt/sources.list da super utente, per cui scrivi nel terminale: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<OverMe> prepang, e dov'è il problema? al posto di "versione" ci devi ovviamente scrivere il numero di quello che vuoi rimuovere (se vuoi vedere la lista di quelli installati fai un: dpkg -l | grep linux-image)
<glpiana> zappo_, in fondo al file aggiungi: deb http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/ debian extra
<glpiana> zappo_, poi salvi e chiudi gedit
<prepang> OverMe, ok scusa, dimenticavo questa istruzione.
<prepang> OverMe, grazie ancora per la disponibilità
<OverMe> prepang, de nada
<prepang> OverMe, grazie
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto!
<glpiana> zappo_, wget -O - http://www.bchemnet.com/suldr/suldr.gpg | sudo apt-key add -
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028191/
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, ora: sudo apt-get update
<Mauy> -paste
<Mauy> !paste
<Mauy> paste!
<glpiana> Mauy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Mauy> grazie
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mauy> Ho un problema con un aggiornamento che non mi fa andare avanti e ora non posso piu fare aggiornamenti questo è quello che esce da terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028192/
<glpiana> !info zramswap-enabler
<ubot-it> Package zramswap-enabler does not exist in precise
<glpiana> Mauy, non c'è supporto su pacchetti esterni ai repo o su danni da essi procurati... e lo sai
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028194/
<Mauy> glpiana, ok ma come faccio a levarmelo in modo che faccia gli altri aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Mauy, prova anzitutto con sudo apt-get purge zramswap-enabler
<glpiana> zappo_, lo avevi già aggiunto a quanto vedo. dammi l'output di cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mauy> glpiana, ecco cosa mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028195/
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028196/
<glpiana> Mauy, allora devi seguire quel che dice: sudo apt-get install --reinstall zramswap-enabler
<glpiana> zappo_, rida gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list e rimuovi l'ultima riga (quella che hai da poco aggiunto)
<zappo_> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> zappo_, salva e chiudi gedit e poi sudo apt-get update
<Mauy> glpiana, io provo ma come avevo gia notato si blocca e non finisce di reinstallarlo ne da terminale ne dal gestore aggiornamenti
<glpiana> Mauy, prova e dammi l'output
<Mauy> glpiana, è fermo cosi da due minuti http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028200/
<glpiana> Mauy, aspetta
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028201/
<Mauy> ok ma ieri è stato cosi per quasi due ore
<glpiana> zappo_, apt-cache search samsungmfp
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028208/
<glpiana> zappo_, sudo apt-get install samsungmfp-data samsungmfp-driver samsungmfp-network samsungmfp-scanner samsungmfp-configurator-data samsungmfp-configurator-qt4 libsane-extras
<glpiana> zappo_, io sparisco. se da errore vediamo dopo. se non da errore prova la stampante... magari (se non va subito) fai un riavvio
<Shin3> non riesco a copiare con il comando cp la home in un altro disco
<Shin3> non era sudo cp home/ media/nomedisco?
<OverMe> cp -r home /media/nomedisco
<Shin3> ecco te pareva
<Shin3> tnx OverMe
<Shin3> uhm cp: impossibile eseguire stat di "home/andrea/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<Shin3> è importatne?
<OverMe> Shin3, nel dubbio ridai il comando con sudo e ti copi a anche quello
<Shin3> ok
<reddos> ciao non riesco a installare i  plugin flash  giusti per vedere    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWt_XlFhOm0&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP5C627FD71C84131F    io ho la 12.04 32 bit grazie
<reddos> non si vede  su firefox su chromium e su opera
<Matt_91> reddos: personalmente ti consiglio di guardare i viedo di youtube con html5, per attivarehttp://www.youtube.com/html5 e lo attivi, poi torni sul video ;)
<Matt_91> reddos: c'è scritto "Passa alla versione di prova HTML5"
<reddos> quelli li vedo
<reddos> lo gia fatto ma alcuni siti anzi tanti sono con i flash
<Matt_91> reddos: allora in stalla adobe-flashplugin il comando da terminale è: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1028249/
<reddos> e gia installato ma non riesco a capire perche non si vede
<remix_tj> reddos:
<remix_tj> apri questo indirizzo con firefox
<remix_tj> about:plugins
<reddos> ciao non ho risolto
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> c'e' un modo per vedere/modificare l'ordine dei servizi avviati?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1028261/
<remix_tj> ok reddos
<remix_tj> reddos: ma non ti funziona nessun file flash?
<reddos> no
<remix_tj> reddos: da terminale puoi dare questo comando?
<reddos> dimmi
<remix_tj> uname -m
<remix_tj> cosa ti restituisce?
<reddos> reddos@reddos-System-Name:~$  uname -m
<reddos> i686
<TaLaDo> reddos, hai installato  restricted-extra?
<remix_tj> ok
<remix_tj> reddos: che altri swf hai provato?
<TaLaDo> reddos, se non hai installato fallo:   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<reddos> solo adobe flash la versione 11
<remix_tj> reddos: nel senso che siti con flash hai provato?
<remix_tj> tipo se provi questo
<reddos> lo installata perche mi e stato detto dagli amici in chat
<remix_tj> http://piv.pivpiv.dk/youareai.swf
<remix_tj> si apre?
<reddos> si
<reddos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWt_XlFhOm0&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP5C627FD71C84131F
<reddos> questo non si vede
<remix_tj> reddos: bene, quel link che ti ho dato è esemplificativo: se si apre allora il problema non è flash
<remix_tj> comunque reddos
<remix_tj> quel link che ti ho dato io cosa mostrava?
<reddos> e cosa sara
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1028269/
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> reddos: http://player.vimeo.com/video/21688538 questo funziona?
<reddos> che dici mi conviene rinstallare 12.04 32 bit ho lubuntu 12.04 che e piu leggero puo darsi che questo ubuntu 12 32 bit sia peso
<reddos> no
<remix_tj> no no no
<reddos> non si vede
<remix_tj> reddos: ti do un unica opportunità di collegarmi al tuo pc per vedere questo problema
<reddos> dimmi cosa devo fare
<remix_tj> scarica e installa questo programma
<remix_tj> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/version_6x/teamviewer_linux.deb
<Holden> remix_tj, ieri abbiamo provato a risolvere con reddos, facendo una prova sul mio portatile avevo gli stessi problemi con ff13 e flash 11.2 (lucid). con flash 11.1 funzionava...
<Holden> se serve posso mettere da qualche parte libflashplayer.so 11.1 per fare una prova
<remix_tj> Holden: ma io ho precise come lui
<remix_tj> con tutto a default
<remix_tj> e funziona
<remix_tj> reddos: installato?
<FloodBotIt2> remix_tj: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<reddos> fatto
<remix_tj> reddos: ora lancia il programma Teamviewer
<Holden> remix_tj, infatti chiedendo ad altri funziona. ah dimenticavo, 32bit. forse dipende dai drivers video...
<remix_tj> idem
<reddos> gia fatto
<remix_tj> reddos: mi dai allora il tuo id e la tua password?
<remix_tj> (compaiono sulla prima schermata del programma)
<reddos> 690 813 393               6493
<TaLaDo> O_O
<tre5> ri-salve
<remix_tj> reddos: ora vedo il tuo desktop
<remix_tj> faccio un attimo io
<Holden> remix_tj, trovato il problema? magari riesco a risolvere anche io sul mio portatile :)
<filo1234> Holden: il problema ha catturato remix_tj
<Holden> filo1234, io speravo che remix_tj avesse catturato il problema...
<filo1234> no, purtroppo l'abbiamo perso
<Holden> reddos, novità?
<Holden> filo1234, forse ha gettato la spugna?
<filo1234> non credo
<remix_tj> reddos:
<remix_tj> sudo -s
<TaLaDo> secondo me stanno guardando i porno assieme
<remix_tj> sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<remix_tj> echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<reddos> ci sono
<filo1234> TaLaDo: lol
<remix_tj> reddos: dai questi due comandi
<remix_tj> sudo mkdir /etc/adobe
<remix_tj> echo -e "EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1\nOverrideGPUValidation=true" | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg > /dev/null
<remix_tj> ok reddos
<remix_tj> va bene
<remix_tj> faccio io ora
<remix_tj> reddos:
<remix_tj> allora proviamo con i driver proprietari di nvidia
<reddos> dimmi
<remix_tj> per vedere se funziona meglio
<glpiana> zappo_, hai risolto qualcosa?
<reddos> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.  mi da questo
<zappo_> ciao glpiana il processo si è svolto senza errori tranne questo messaggio(http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028334/)ma comunque ho riacceso e la sitazione è la stessa
<remix_tj> reddos: ok, spe
<glpiana> zappo_, dammi l'output del comando: id
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028343/
<glpiana> zappo_, scrivi: sudo usermod -G lp -a giuseppe
<zappo_> glpiana,  non scrive nulla
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, ora termina la sessione, poi rientra e torna qui
<reddos> ti lascio x 10 minuti vado a prendere mia figlia a scuola
<reddos> lascio tutto acceso la mia passwuord del terminale e scafone
<reddos> ok
<glpiana> reddos, il pin del conto corrente com'è?
<Mauy> glpiana, dopo 2 ore sono ancora a questo punto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028200/
<zappo_> glpiana, eccomi
<glpiana> Mauy, eh, vedi a mettere roba esterna? dai ctrl+c
<glpiana> Mauy, e poi apri synaptic
<glpiana> zappo_, dammi l'ouptu di id
<glpiana> *output
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028354/
<Mauy> glpiana, ctrl+c non va
<glpiana> zappo_, oki, ora vai sull'icona in alto a destra e scegli stampanti
<glpiana> Mauy, riprova
<Mauy> gia fatto
<glpiana> Mauy, ctrl+d
<Mauy> nemmeno
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> Mauy, bella situazione
<glpiana> zappo_, aggiungi una stampante
<zappo_> glpiana, ok
<Mauy> glpiana ma se tipo di brutto riavvio?
<glpiana> zappo_, la vede?
<zappo_> glpiana, no
<glpiana> Mauy, no, piuttosto chiudi il terminale
<Mauy> ok chiuso
<glpiana> zappo_, ma la colleghi a una porta usb o a un adattatore?
<glpiana> Mauy, apri synaptic
<Mauy> non me lo fa aprire
<zappo_> glpiana, solo un cavo usb niente in mezzo
<glpiana> Mauy, adducendo quali scuse?
<glpiana> zappo_, secondo me puoi fare giusto due cose: 1) provare un altro cavo usb sullo stesso pc; 2) attaccarla a un altro pc
<Mauy> è giua in esecuzione un'altra applicazione di gestione dei pacchetti
<glpiana> Mauy, nel terminale: ps aux | grep dpkg
<zappo_> glpiana, grazie mille vedo di procurarmi un'altro cavo,poi ti faccio sapere grazie
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028364/
<glpiana> zappo_, azz, un altro è senza apostrofo!
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo kill -9 2194 2201
<Mauy> glpiana, ok aperto synaptic ma mi dice  dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<zappo_> glpiana, sono secoli che faccio questi errori mi scuso!
<glpiana> Mauy, nel terminale sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mauy> ma chiudo synaptik
<glpiana> Mauy, sì
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028369/
<DD3my> buongiorno
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq zramswap-enabler
<Mauy> glpiana ora mi dice di riavviare riavvio?
<reddos> ci sono
<glpiana> Mauy, fai vedere tutto l'output
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028377/
<glpiana> Mauy, apt-cache policy zramswap-enabler
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028378/
<glpiana> Mauy, ls /etc/apt/aources.list.d/ | grep shnatsel
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> Mauy, sucsa
<glpiana> Mauy, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | grep shnatsel
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028380/
<glpiana> Mauy, cat /etc/issue
<Mauy> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028382/
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, ora leviamo sto repo: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list/shnatsel-zram-natty*
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> Mauy, oki, ora leviamo sto repo: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/shnatsel-zram-natty*
<Mauy> fatto
<glpiana> Mauy, sudo apt-get update
<Mauy> finito
<glpiana> Mauy, e adesso magari dai una aggiornatina al sistema: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mauy> glpiana, non mi aggiorna la versione di ubuntu vero?
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> zappo_, ma hai provato ad avviare il programma della samsung che  hai installato prima?
<Mauy> glpiana, finito l'aggiornamento!!!
<glpiana> Mauy, oki
<Mauy> ora riavvio e dovrebbe essere tutto a posto giusto?
<glpiana> Mauy, abbiamo levato il pacchetto che dava problemi e abbiamo tolto anche il repository da cui proveniva
<zappo_> glpiana, non ci sono riuscito
<Mauy> iglpiana indi per cui hai risolto!
<glpiana> zappo_, dpkg -l | grep samsungmfp
<glpiana> Mauy, yes
<Mauy> glpiana ok grazie mille come sempre sei molto disponibile
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028391/
<Mauy> Ciao a tutti  ci risentimo quando faccio il prossimo casino
<glpiana> zappo_, dpkg -L samsungmfp-configurator-qt4
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028394/
<glpiana> zappo_, prova a scrivere: /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/printeradd
<zappo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028398/
<glpiana> zappo_, sudo apt-get install cups-common
<zappo_> glpiana, il terminale è fermo sull'ultimo comando e non va a capo
<glpiana> zappo_, premi ctrl+c
<glpiana> zappo_, torno tra una mezz'ora circa
<JackShephard> ciao
<JackShephard> ho ubuntu lucid con gnome 2, e kde 4.7. kde va alla grande con gli effetti di kwin, gnome senza composite manager è scarso. Se installo compiz,poi ho problemi con kwin. va ad interferire con effetti desktop di kde?
<sacarde> hei.... ho perso messages
<nannes> Hai pipol !
<naxil> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> JackShephard, controlla che non parta compiz all'avvio di kde. se non parte non può interferire
<naxil> ho un problemino. lo schermo dopo un po mi si spegne e ho abbassate tutte le cose riguardo il risparmio energetico
<naxil> succede quando guardo un film
<naxil> come faccio a regolare questo timeout?
<glpiana> naxil, come è impostato il blocco schermo in impostazioni di sistema -> luminosità e blocco?
<glpiana> sacarde, hai perso cosa?
<JackShephard> glpiana come si fa a non farlo partire all'avvio di kde
<naxil> ho gnome 10.04
<glpiana> JackShephard, prima controlla che non sia nelle applicazioni che kde avvia automaticamente. non ho kde quindi cerca tu tra le impostazioni
<glpiana> naxil, allora sistema preferenze salvaschermo
<glpiana> naxil, gnome 10.04 non penso proprio. avrai ubuntu 10.04
<naxil> si
<naxil> cmq non ho questa opzione
<JackShephard> glpiana in gnome "Preferenze" e "Applicazioni d'avvio", clicco su "Aggiungi"  compiz-replace.. lo avvia solo con gnome?
<glpiana> naxil, non puoi non avere sistema preferenze salvaschermo
<glpiana> JackShephard, credo di sì, ma magari controlla il contenuto di .config/autostart o .autostart
<naxil> non c'e'
<naxil> giuro
<nannes> naxil: è su Preferenze > Salvaschermo. Visto che hai gnome puoi usare l'applet di inibizione. E' proprio adatto a quello che ti serve. Quando è abilitato lo schermo non si spegne, quando è disabilitato lo schermo si può spegnere
<naxil> ok
<naxil> come faccio?
<glpiana> nannes, hai detto che hai gnome
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> naxil ^^
<nannes> naxil: per impostare lo screensaver da terminale > gnome-screensaver-preferences
<nannes> naxil: visto che non lo trovi su preferenze puoi far cosi ^^
<naxil> infatti non avevo installato gnome-screensaver
<naxil> siccome tempo fa mi sa che ho fatto casino con purge
<nannes> -o-"
<naxil> come faccio a vedere a che punto di aggiornamento e' il mio sistema
<nannes> naxil: fai questo adesso...
<glpiana> naxil, che intendi per punto di aggiornamento?
<nannes> naxil: e poi che vuol dire "a che punto è l'aggiornamento del mio sistema"
<glpiana> nannes, controlla che non abbia messo xscreensaver
<nannes> ok
<naxil> nel senso.. avendo dato i comandi clean eccetera.. (volevo salvare un po di spazio) mi sono ritrovato con ubuntu "vergin"
<naxil> alcuni programmi che avevo messo erano spariti
<nannes> lol,
<nannes> naxil: dpkg -l *xscreensaver*
<naxil> ecco per esempio questa opzione "preferenze salvaschermo" c'era
<nannes> naxil o ascolti o me n'esco...
<nannes> vengo ad aiutare per chi vuole essere aiutato
<naxil> sto facendo pastebin
<glpiana> lol
<nannes> se non ascolti e rompi... poi mi rompo anch'io
<naxil> ok
<naxil> http://pastebin.com/ibj9weRf
<nannes> ecco bravo glpians..
<naxil> cosa ho qualcosa di strano?
<nannes> naxil: sudo dpkg -P *xscreensaver*
<naxil> viene ignorata perche non installato
<nannes> naxil: con questo elimini un pacchetto alternativo allo screensaver-gnome, che potrebbe creare conflitti. Poi ti faccio installare quello gnome che è meglio
<naxil> ok
<nannes> naxil: metti gli asterischi! Dal paste risulta installato!
<naxil> quindi mi partiva un screensaver nero?
<TaLaDo> O_O
<naxil> ho messo sudo dpkg -P *xscreensaver*
<naxil> dice non installato
<nannes> sudo dpkg -P xscreensaver-d xscreensaver-g
<nannes> -.-
<naxil> la richiesta viene ignorata perche non installati
<naxil> soni in #
<naxil> io sono in #
<nannes> ii  xscreensaver-d 5.10-3ubuntu4  data files to be shared among screensaver fr
<nannes> ii  xscreensaver-g 5.10-3ubuntu4  GL(Mesa) screen hacks for xscreensaver
<nannes> qui risulta di si ^^ .... [mind=on](vabè in ogni caso che mi frega?!)[mind=off]
<naxil> nannes non so che dire
<naxil> ho capito piu o meno cosa mi hai fatto fare
<nannes> installa gnome-screensaver naxil!
<naxil> ok
<naxil> fatto
<nannes> */9
<nannes> bravo ora usa quello. finito.
<naxil> si ok.
<naxil> ma scusate se un video e' in eseguzione.. parte lo screensaver?
<naxil> *esecuzione
<nannes> naxil: se disabiliti lo screensaver no
<glpiana> nannes, che player usi?
<naxil> quindi controlla solo tastiera e mouse inattivi
<nannes> naxil: se non lo vuoi disabilitare completamente, e usare il pulsante che ti dicevo prima, devi aggiungere l'"applet di inibizione" al tuo pannello gnome
<nannes> glpiana: boh diversi.. vlc,mplayer,flash del browser ecc
<naxil> a cosa serve questo pulsante nannes?
<nannes> naxil: te l'ho scritto prima. vai su e leggi
<glpiana> nannes, ma io lo volevo chiedere a naxil .... maledetto tab :D
<nannes> ah :D
<naxil> cmq glpiana io uguale a nannes
<naxil> mi metto li sul letto a vedere filmati di unora su youtube o vlc e puf diventa neto lo schermo e l'audio continua
<glpiana> naxil, anche totem ti da lo stesso problema?
<naxil> totem?
<naxil> scusami ma non so cosa e'
<glpiana> naxil, sì totem, il player di default di gnome
<glpiana> riproduttore di filmati se preferisci
<naxil> non ho provato sinceramente
<naxil> cmq avevo trovato un 'articolo che parlava di modificare xorg.conf pero prima di fare casini sono venuto qui
<glpiana> naxil, prova quello e poi dimmi
<nannes> cmq per curiosità, che versione hai di gnome, naxil?
<naxil> come lo vedo?=
<naxil> cmq l'articolo che avevo trovato e' qui (e che non ho usato) http://appuntiubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/07/12/evitare-lo-schermo-nero-durante-il-playback-video/
<glpiana> giovedì 12 luglio 2007 recente sto articolo. non hai trovato nulla del secolo scorso?
<naxil> aaahha cacchio non avevo visto la data
<naxil> vabbe' ora mi metto a smanettare a lla console e vidico se lo schermo diventa nero
<nannes> naxil: se hai gnome2, basta:  ClicDx sul pannello > Aggiungi al pannello > Applet di inibizione
<glpiana> naxil, ti fa schifo fare sta prova con totem?
<nannes> naxil: se hai gnome3 c'è l'estensione https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/233/inhibit-applet/
<nannes> più semplice di così
<naxil> c'e'
<naxil> grazie
<naxil> grazie ragazzi gentili come sempre
<naxil> !chat | naxil
<ubot-it> naxil, please see my private message
<Spider-Pork> Buongiorno ho un problema con cryptsetup su kubuntu 11.04. https://ideone.com/o2rn9 La versione di cryptsetup è la 1.4.3 e il kernel è: 2.6.38-15-generic-pae . Dove sbaglio? Grazie
<Spider-Pork> il disco è stato completamente cancellato con /dev/urandom e ha su una partizione ext4
<HoldenC> Spider-Pork, connessione non affidabile per quel link
<Spider-Pork> preferisci un paste altrove?
<glpiana> !paste | Spider-Pork
<ubot-it> Spider-Pork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Spider-Pork> HoldenC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1028517/
<Spider-Pork> la versione che avevo in origine su 11.04 di cryptsetup era la 1.3.1 . Pensando fosse un problema di versione (magari qualche bug) ho scaricato la 1.4.3 e l'ho compilata, con ./configure, make && make install
<HoldenC> Spider-Pork, sollevavo solo il problema della connessione non affidabile, mai usato quel programma
<Spider-Pork> :|
<davide> raga, il tgcom24 non vedio il video installo moonligh silver ligh ma il video mi dice errore  non si carica , e con winzoz va bene..come mai?
<glpiana> davide, perchè moonlight è limitato e la scelta di chi usa quel formato su web castra chi usa linux
<nannes> davide: però puoi tentare un paio di strade, anche se è difficile che funzioni perfettamente provare non costa
<nannes> davide: 1: Installare i pacchetti per far funzionare moonlight, con il comando → sudo apt-get install mono-complete mono-devel
<glpiana> nannes, moonlight (plugin per ff intendo) funge sul sito della rai e non sui siti mediaset
<nannes> davide: 2) Installare greasemonkey da qui (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/) e usare il famoso plugin per vedere i video mediaset (e anche la7!!!) (da qui http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933)
<nannes> glpiana: ok, ma con quest'ultimo plugin che gli ho linkato, li può vedere ^
<glpiana> nannes, questo me lo segno e lo proverò (non per mediaset ma per la7)
<nannes> davide: ovviamente sarai obbligato ad usare firefox. Beh, d'altronde è il browser migliore :P
<nannes> glpiana: io lo uso proprio per vedermi repliche varie da la7 :)
<davide> ciauz
<sacarde> <glpiana> sacarde, hai perso cosa? il log messages
<glpiana> sacarde, non l'hai perso, non c'è più
<sacarde> ma davvero?
<glpiana> sacarde, dai ls /var/log | grep messages         se lo vedi c'è se no non c'è più
<sacarde> cado dalle nubi
<sacarde> e da quando?
<glpiana> da un paio di versioni mi pare
<sacarde> cavolo..... e come mai?
<glpiana> sacarde, ma che ne so :)
<sacarde> non ho letto nulla
<glpiana> sacarde, chiedi agli sviluppatori
<filo1234> sacarde: i log li trovi in syslog
<filo1234> o kernel.log
<sacarde> ho visto.... dal 11.04
<sacarde> c'e' un modo per vedere/modificare l'ordine dei servizi avviati?
<nannes> sacarde: cerca "applicazioni d'avvio" da sistema>preferenze
<nannes> o dalla dash se hai unity
<filo1234> sacarde: servizi tipo?
<enzotib> sacarde, nannes quelli non sono servizi
<sacarde> intendevo in upstart
<filo1234> sacarde: eh allora devi appunto vederti upstart e init
<nannes> enzotib: eh bisogna definire "servizi". Perchè quelli sono anche servizi.
<sacarde> ma se ho capito bene upstart e' compatibile con il sysV ?
<enzotib> nannes, no, sono applicazioni utente, avviate al login
<filo1234> nannes: quelle sono applicazioni d'avvio, come dice lo stesso gestore
<nannes> -.-'
<enzotib> nannes, i servizi sono di sistema ed avviati al boot
<nannes> lasciamo perdere va..
<enzotib> e lasciamo perdere
<filo1234> a parte quelli igienici
<filo1234> sacarde: da quello che ricordo upstart sostituisce sysv
<nannes> non è che se vi mettono un menu su gnome per semplificare le cose e lo chiamano in quel modo, allora "non sono servizi". Quelli sono servizi, perchè un servizio non è altro che un processo che lavora in background per un certo scopo. Comunque lasciamm perdere :P
<filo1234> nannes: stai dicendo minchiate
<enzotib> nannes, servizi sono i daemon, lanciati da root al boot
<enzotib> nannes, al login non lanci servizi
<enzotib> e siamo in due a dirtelo
<enzotib> e la parola background non ha significato se non in associazione con una shell
<filo1234> sacarde: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<sacarde> ubuntu passera' a systemd ?
<enzotib> sacarde, però non tutti i servizi sono convertiti ad upstart, per quelli classici devi vedere i link in/etc/rc*.d
<enzotib> sacarde, non credo proprio
<sacarde> si si .... me ne ero accorto
<nannes> enzotib: E' vero avevo visto male:P mi sembrava di aver visto "gestore di rete" in quella lista e lo scambiato per il vero demone che gestisce la rete... Per quello m'impuntavo.. Sorry, sono solo applet utili per l'interfaccia grafica
<nannes> *l'ho
<enzotib> nannes, ok
<nicotano> buonasera
<ktvan> ciao!
<Kyvan> ho un problema col mio notebook con dualboot ubuntu/windows...in pratica quando lo accendo parte il grub, effettuo la scelta del s.o. quindi mentre sta caricando si blocca...schermata nera con alcuni pixel sparsi accesi
<Kyvan> ho provato a far partire windows ma mi da lo stesso problema
<Kyvan> se faccio partire ubuntu da cd va tranquillamente e accedo anche alle partizioni, quindi ai dati...
<Kyvan> ho provato a reinstallare ma niente, stesso blocco
<Kyvan> cosa potrebbe essere?
<Kyvan> scheda video andata?
<perrellino> yo \ò/
<perrellino> ciao a chi posso chiedere una info?
<filo1234> !chiedi | perrellino
<ubot-it> perrellino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<perrellino> wow
<perrellino> allora...devo creare una chiavetta di avvio per installare ubutu su un desktop, ho anche io ubuntu 12.4, mi sapreste indicare dove sta il tool?
<filo1234> !usb | perrellino
<ubot-it> perrellino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<filo1234> perrellino: si chiama creatore di dischi di avvio ( o giu di li )
<filo1234> comunque nella guida è indicato
<perrellino> si ho letto, però
<perrellino> quella guida l'ho letta, ma sul 12.4 dove sta sistema/amministrazione/ creatore dischi di avvio
<filo1234> perrellino: devi cercare nelle applicazioni
<perrellino> yess sorry io ero rimasto all'ubutu 8.4 xD
<perrellino> cmq è tutto cambiato fiQo!
<perrellino> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<perrellino> buona serata a tutti! adieu
<Jack71> sera
<Jack71> solo per una segnalazione
<Jack71> il WUBI gia' da subito non vuole saperne di funzionare ne con w7 ne con xp
<Jack71> c'e' qualche problema nello script?
<Jack71> le versioni precedenti funzionano tutte
<Jack71> ovviamente so che si puo' installare su partizione
<enzotib> Jack71, che errore dà?
<Jack71> ciao enzotib nessun errore si chiude dopo averlo lanciato, anche con i permessi di amministratore
<enzotib> Jack71, prova questo: D:\wubi.exe --force-wubi (nell'ipotesi che sia su D:)
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<Jack71> niente da fare enzotib  ho spostato in D e ho avviato da CMD ma niente..
<Jack71> ho riprovato col task manager aperto
<Jack71> e vedo che chiama il wubi  poi subito dopo 7z ma poi si chiudono entrambi senza risultato
<Jack71> ciao robytrevi
<enzotib> Jack71, che significa "ho spostato"?
<Jack71> ho messo wubi.exe dalla cartella download in c: direttamente in D:
<nannes> ma looool
<Jack71> :D
<Jack71> beh se voglio che il percorso funzioni "D:\wubi.exe --force-wubi"
<enzotib> Jack71, ipotizzavo che avessi wubi.exe su un CD
<enzotib> o qualcosa del genere
<Jack71> eh no e' il web installer preso dal sito di ubuntu
<Jack71> chiedo scusa se non specificato prima
<enzotib> Jack71, hai preso la versione giusta per il tuo sistema, 32 o 64 bit?
<enzotib> (immagino che ce ne siano due)
<Jack71> beh il web installer e' cross platform, in fase sucessiva chiede quale installare in base al  sistema
<Jack71> al momento mi trovo con un netbook mono processore ( x86)
<Jack71> strano perche' le altre versioni precedenti andavano tutte
<Jack71> ma e' stupido installare la 11.10 per poi fare l'upgrade alla 12.04
<enzotib> Jack71, cancellalo e riscaricalo, magari è venuto male
<Jack71> bhe :) gia' fatto.. e' da aprile  che a cadenza ci riprovo ma non viene modificato. ovviamente cancello e riscarico. avevo pensato ad un bug nel wubi , credevo che qualcun'altro avesse avuto nel frattempo lil mio problema
<Jack71> speravo in una rettifica da canonical
<Jack71> c'e' possibilita' di segnalarlo al ubuntu.com?
<enzotib> Jack71, sinceramente wubi lo evito
<Jack71> ok :) niente da dire su questo enzotib. e' piu' lento ed e' sotto partizione windows:) che dire, mi mettero' le pezze agli occhi per non vedere piu' quel bug, ma resta sempre.
<Jack71> saluti alla community bye
<Giubilo> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema che non si avvia ubuntu
<Giubilo> avevo toccato qualcosa dopo installato lamp su /etc/www/000-default mettendo l'altra directori
<Giubilo> ho messo questa /home/miouser/public_html
<Giubilo> ah no era nella cartella apache, mamma mia
<Giubilo> ora ogni tanto mi si riavvia nel prompt di comandi solo ogni tanto,
<Giubilo> nemmeno con recovery mode, se faccio edit non so cosa levare, dovrei riconfigurare con dksu-reconfigure mi hanno detto, ma non funziona
<kaurubuntu> problema con gtk guitune
<kaurubuntu> non si apre
<kaurubuntu> non ricordo come l'ho risolto in prededenza
<kaurubuntu> il comando per aprirlo da lanciatore
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: padsp gtkguitune forse?
<kaurubuntu> ok
<kaurubuntu> ora vorrei completare assegnando l'icona al lanciatore si può?
<filo1234> kaurubuntu: ma scusa non hai gia il lanciatore?
<filo1234> con la sua icona?
<kaurubuntu> ho il lanciatore con l'icona del lanciatore
<filo1234> no aspetta
<filo1234> dico....hai il lanciatore "suo" dopo che hai installato gtkguitune?
<filo1234> non parlo del lanciatore che vuoi fare tu, parlo di quello "original"
<kaurubuntu> praticamente ho dato il comando ad un nuovo lanciatore visto che l'icona del software non lo apre
<filo1234> si ma puoi modificare direttamente il lanciatore originale, aggiungendo al comando padsp
<filo1234> senza crearne altri
<kaurubuntu> a h si si ok
<kaurubuntu> perfetto mi serviva
<kaurubuntu> grazie mille
<filo1234> prego
<kaurubuntu> ora vi chiederei una cosa be più importante
<kaurubuntu> mi servirebbe un software di monitoraggio della gpu
<kaurubuntu> è un intel  ovviamente integrata nella mb del notebook
<kaurubuntu> ho installato xsensor ma mi da solo la temp della acpitz
<kaurubuntu> scheda video
<kaurubuntu> o chip grafico
<kaurubuntu> nessun suggerimento?
<kaurubuntu> ok buonanotte
<sbubba> salve
<sbubba> dove posso vedere le versioni dei driver intel che usa ubuntu 10.04 e quella di ubuntu 12.04?
<sbubba> niente, fatto
<sbubba> notte a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-08
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> buongiorno
<Pro100> ïðèâåò
<DAMN3dg1rl> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167143_166867880025645_1126016_n.jpg
<DAMN3dg1rl> uhm
<doctorxmalefic> Giorno! :)
<lelelinux> ciao
<lelelinux> ciao
<lelelinux> ci siete?
<marvin_> ciao, una domanda: si possono recuperare i file da 10.04 installato sullo stesso hd, mi spiego meglio. ho 12.04 è avrei bisogno dei dati che sono rimasti sul 10.04???
<filo1234> marvin_: certo che si
<glpiana> marvin_, certo. dal file manager clicca sil disco (partizione) dove hai 10.04
<filo1234> basta che monti la partizione
<glpiana> *sul
<filo1234> sel
<marvin_> tnx
<marvin_> che figata :-D, grazie
<marvin_> poi avrei un'altro problemino che non so come risolverlo. aprendo GIMP, la barra del titolo mi va finire sotto quella del ubuntu e non riesco muovere le finestre?
<filo1234> marvin_: se tieni premuto il tasto ctrl + il tasto sinistro del mouse, sulla finestra di gimp, riesci a spostartla?
<marvin_> <filo1234> no, non succede nulla
<marvin_> guarda ,,provo a reinstallare il GIMP, continua ad inchiodarsi
<marvin_> a dopo
<zappo_> ciao a tutti ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao zappo_
<zappo_> glpiana, avevi ragione il cavo usb nuovo di zecca era guasto ho recuperato un altro cavo e funziona!!
<glpiana> :)
<nannes> wee
<nicotano> salve
<reddos> ciao a tutti si puo risolvere questo  SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.  grazie
<reddos> si apre quando installo i driver aggiutivi  ho la 12.04 32 bit
<nannes> reddos: sempre lo stesso pc dell'altro giorno?
<nannes> Hai caricato Ubuntu o Lubuntu ?
<reddos> sempre lo stesso
<reddos> io ho una altro disco fisso con 10.10 e va bene i flash si vedono  e ho installato con compiz il desktop con il cubo ruotante
<enzotib> il cubbo
<enzotib> da quanto non lo sentivo
<reddos>  non capisco perche con 12.04 ho tutte queste difficolta
<reddos> ubuntu
<filo1234> reddos: leggi il privato
<reddos>  lubuntu lo installato in un altro pc e sto  vedento come funziona
<reddos> isomma sto esercitadomi x non fare casini
<filo1234> reddos: leggi il privato
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<alo21> ciao a tutti
<alo21> che libreria si usa per creare la grafica dei programmi in C?
<nannes> alo21: scegli quella che preferisci!
<alo21> nannes non so quali esistino... c'è gtk, poi?
<nannes> alo21: cerca su google no?! sicuramente le Qt sono fra le più usate
<nannes> alo21: toh una bella lista http://www.atai.org/guitool/
<nannes> Qt,wxWidgets,GTK+,FLTK,FOX,Ultimate++,JUCE,XulRunner ecc
<alo21> nannes grazie mille. Quindi Qt è la più usata?
<nannes> hmm credo proprio di si, insieme a gtk
<stevr1it> ciao, ho installato su un portatiel 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 non mi riconosce però il wireless, lo vede ma non lo attiva, mi da due segnali, il modello airplane sempre attivo e hardware bloccato
<stevr1it> il wireless device è intel n 1000
<glpiana> stevr1it, dammi l'output dei seguenti comandi:
<glpiana> lspci
<glpiana> sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> rfkill list
<glpiana> !paste | stevr1it
<ubot-it> stevr1it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030461/
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030464/
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030466/
<glpiana> stevr1it, dai: sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> stevr1it, poi di nuovo rfkill list
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030470/
<stevr1it> glpiana, il fn+12 è sempre acceso e non si sblocca, hardware di accensione wireless
<glpiana> stevr1it, facciamo sta prova che ho trovato in rete
<glpiana> stevr1it, anzitutto dammi l'output di lsmod | grep iwlagn
<stevr1it> glpiana, non mi da nulla
<glpiana> stevr1it, allora dammi l'output di lsmod su pastebin
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030475/
<stevr1it> glpiana, se può essere d'aiuto all'installazine cercava il firmware iwlwifi che non trovava.
<glpiana> stevr1it, dammi: dmesg | greo iwlwifi
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> stevr1it, dammi: dmesg | grep iwlwifi
<intore> ciao a tutti, mi è successa una cosa strana. utilizzo dei client laptop ubuntu che si loggano autenticandosi su server ldap-samba. questa mattina ho cambiato la password per la connessione senza fili, da wpa2-psk(tkip) che era l'ho impostata su wpa-psk(tkip). dopo aver riconfigurato i client con la nuova password, ho fatto il login con un utente registrato sul server (ogni utente ha la prorpia home sul serve che viene montata sul client al login) e ci
<intore> ha messo circa 4 minuti per essere operativo. no rimesso la crittografia wpa2-psk (aes) e ora è tornato alla giusta velocità. cosa ne dite?
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030486/
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<glpiana> stevr1it, dimmi se da output
<stevr1it> glpiana, nessun output
<glpiana> stevr1it, prova il tasto
<stevr1it> niente
<stevr1it> glpiana, come prima
<stevr1it> glpiana,  e del wireles s nemmeno l'ombra
<glpiana> stevr1it, dammi dmesg | tail
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030494/
<glpiana> stevr1it, rfkill list da sempre yes su hardware?
<stevr1it> guardo
<stevr1it> glpiana, si
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<glpiana> stevr1it, e poi: sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<stevr1it> ok
<stevr1it> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> stevr1it, rfkill list di nuovo
<stevr1it> come prima
<stevr1it> glpiana, Hard blocked: yes
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo rfkill unblock all
<stevr1it> fatto
<stevr1it> glpiana, sempre bloccato
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<stevr1it> glpiana, fatto
<stevr1it> glpiana,  ora la list è vuota
<glpiana> stevr1it, e poi: sudo modprobe iwlwifi  11n_disable=1 11n_disable50=1
<stevr1it> glpiana,  mi da un fatal error  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030510/
<glpiana> stevr1it, dammi dmesg | tail
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030516/
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo modprobe iwlwifi      e poi dmesg | tail
<stevr1it> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030519/
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<stevr1it> glpiana,  mi da : Operazione non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<glpiana> stevr1it, sudo rfkill unblock all
<glpiana> e poi di nuovo sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<stevr1it> glpiana, stessa cosa di prima sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<stevr1it> glpiana, non possibile a causa di un RF-kill
<glpiana> stevr1it, spiacente non so dirti e tra breve devo andare
<stevr1it> glpiana,  grazie comunque
<hallino1> Buona sera gente :)
<hallino1> Ho come al solito un problema.. Nel mio portatile se vado via jack cuffie, sento l'audio ma se stacco non si sente via le casse del portatile.. Sapete risolvere lol? :D
<ZioScar> giorno!
<ZioScar> qualcuno mi aiuta a mettere uno script che si avvia dopo che riprendo il pc dalla sospensione?
<enzotib> ZioScar, andrebbe in /etc/pm/sleep.d/ e deve gestire un parametro che può prendere uno dei due valori 'suspend' e 'resume'
<ZioScar> enzotib, dunque, io ho messo questo qui in sleep.d (ora te lo posto)
<ZioScar> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030590/
<enzotib> ZioScar, io ci metterei un if [ "$1" = "resume" ]; then  all'inizio e "fi" alla fine
<ZioScar> enzotib, così? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030596/
<enzotib> ZioScar, perdonami, il "fi" finale è senza virgolette, le ho messo solo per evidenziare la parola nel mio messaggio
<enzotib> anche se dovrebbe funzionare pure con le virgolette
<ZioScar> enzotib, vabè le tolgo
<ZioScar> enzotib, grazie, ti faccio sapere subito se funge
<ZioScar> enzotib, ottimo...ma quanto è perfetto questo linux?
<enzotib> scherzi? ;)
<hallino1> Ciao twilight :)
<twilight> ciao hallino1
<hallino1> tutto bene twilight ? :)
<tre5> salve
<tre5> Buon pomeriggio, chiedo se è possibile fare in modo che all' avvio la luminosità dello schermo non sia settata al massimo.
<tre5> la versione di ubuntu è la 12.04 , kernel 3.2.0-24 e gnome 3.4.1
<enzotib> tre5, anche se la regoli riparte dal massimo?
<enzotib> al riavvio
<tre5> enzotib, si
<enzotib> tre5, è un laptop?
<tre5> enzotib, è un imac.
<enzotib> tre5, ti posso al massimo suggerire un sotterfugio, sempre se funziona. Una soluzione pulita non la so
<tre5> enzotib, grazie
<enzotib> tre5, comincia a installare il pacchetto xbacklight
<tre5> enzotib, installato.
<enzotib> tre5, da un terminale esegui il comando: xbacklight -get
<enzotib> tre5, cosa scrive?
<tre5> enzotib, 33.333333
<enzotib> tre5, che sarebbe la percentuale di luminosità attuale
<tre5> enzotib, infatti l' ho abbassata molto io.perchè scaldava molto.
<enzotib> tre5, quello che potresti fare è mettere un lanciatore .desktop in ~/.config/autostart/   con il comando Exec=backlight -set 33
<enzotib> (manca una x davanti a backlight)
<tre5> enzotib, grazie.
<glpiana> ola
<hallino1> Ciao glpiana :D
<glpiana> ciao hallino1
<hallino1> glpiana, tutto bene?
<glpiana> hallino1, sì, grazie
<tre5> salve, enzotib , scusa per la lentezza,volevo solo comunicare che l' espediente funziona anche da me. grazie
<enzotib> tre5, bene
<DD3my> hola
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> non riesco a navigare con la connessione via cavo
<cristian_c> ho provato diverse soluzioni, ma finora hanno tutte fallito
<nannes> :O nearly nearly impossibile
<cristian_c> nannes, ?
<nannes> ciao cristian_c! Qual è la scheda maledetta?
<cristian_c> nannes, Realtek RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<cristian_c> driver 8139too
<DD3my> avrei bisogno di una guida conky
<nannes> conky?
<DD3my> per capire cosa devo modificare nel file conkyrc
<cristian_c> nannes, hai trovato qualcosa?
<DD3my> yes nannes
<nannes> cristian_c: ora cerco su linuxHCL
<cristian_c> non ci avevo pensato
<ZioScar> è possibile impostare un'applicazione in avvio automatico dopo 2-3 secondi dal boot?=
<cristian_c> DD3my, mi sembra che sul wiki ci sia una guida apposta
<nannes> cristian_c: questo l'hai visto? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man4/rl.4freebsd.html
<cristian_c> nannes, ma è freebsd, non linux
<DD3my> si gia vista, pero io ho visto un desktop altrui
<DD3my> e ho scaricato il conky di questo desktop per poi trasformare il pc simile al suo
<DD3my> aggiungendo pero qualche modifica
<DD3my> e appunto vorrei capire cosa bisogna fare
<nannes> cristian_c: è preso dalle manpages ubuntu! -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> se c'è scritto bsd è perchè ,l'avranno tratto da li
<nannes> ma è per linux
<cristian_c> nannes, sto cercando di capire come utilizzare la pagina del man
<nannes> cristian_c: confermo quello che ho detto leggi  «    The rl device driver first appeared in FreeBSD 3.0.   »
<nannes> è solo per quello ^
<cristian_c> sì sì, ma sto cercando di capire come utilizzarla a mio vantaggio
<nannes> lol
<nannes> è un driver :D
<nannes> prima pulisci dai vecchi che hai messo
<cristian_c> nannes, ah, quindi ne devo instalalre un altro
<cristian_c> nn avevo capito
<cristian_c> *non
<nannes> cristian_c: è quello che va usato..
<nannes> ZioScar: Hai provato con un bello  → sleep ← prima del comando? :)
<cristian_c> nannes, oddio, quado sento parlare di installare driver compresi nel kernel, mi viene il timore che io debba ricompilare tutto il kernel
<cristian_c> *quando
<cristian_c> nannes, comunque i driver che usa sono già integrati nel kernel, non li ho messi io
<nannes> cristian_c: prova questo comando please → grep -i rl /boot/config*
<nannes> grep -i re /boot/config*
<nannes> grep -i miibus /boot/config*
<nannes> anche questi due cristian_c ^^
<Francesco_> buonasera a tutti
<Francesco_> ho intenzione di acquistare un pennino usb wirelss TP-LINK TL-WN821N
<Francesco_> sapete dirmi se funziona con ubuntu?
<nannes> un attimo Francesco_..
<Francesco_> si, grazie
<nannes> Francesco_:  in realtà ci sono tre versioni... v1 v2 v3
<nannes> Se mi indichi da dove la stai acquistando verifico..
<Francesco_> http://www.ebay.it/itm/CHIAVETTA-WIRELESS-RETE-WIFI-300Mbps-USB-WI-FI-MIMO-PSP-/380175491921?pt=Wireless_Networking_WiFi&hash=item588439a351
<Francesco_> che dici?
<nannes> Francesco_: trovato!!! Funzionerà benissimo :)
<nannes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTP-Link
<Francesco_> super!
<Francesco_> :)
<Francesco_> al massimo se avrò dei problemi tornerò a chiedere assistenza
<nannes> non ne avrai
<sasa76> ho un problema e mi servirebbe aiuto
<nannes> sasa76: Esponi
<sasa76> allora, premetto che ho già letto la guida di wiki in proposito, ho fatto un po di tentativi ma niente non ci riesco. ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un pc con già presente w7. ora il problema è che all'avvio si avvia solo w7, non c'è traccia di dual boot
<cristian_c> nannes, scusa se prima non ho potuto risponderti, ho avuto un imprevisto
<cristian_c> nannes, in ogni caso il terzo comando ritorna soltanto il prompt
<nannes> Ok! E invece i primi due ( 'rl'    e    're' cosa hanno restituito? )
<nannes> sasa76: strano! Probabilmente il tuo pc ha la protezione da scrittura per l'MBR, forse dovresti controllare nel bios!
<nannes> sasa76: ma almeno il GRUB lo vedi?
<sasa76> no
<sasa76> ora perchè ad esempio quando do il comando sudo unmount/mnt/ mi dice device is busy?
<nannes> !grub | sasa76
<ubot-it> sasa76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nannes> sasa76 prova a ripristinare il grub con le istruzioni qui di seguito. Se poi non riesci, controlla il bios come ti ho detto. Credo che sia abilitata la "Protezione del settore d'avvio" o "Protezione MBR" (la chiamano in modi diversi ma è lo stesso)
<sasa76> nennes comunque probabilmente è come dici tu, ma non so come modificare l'mbr dal bios
<cristian_c> nannes, i primi due danno output che se vuoi posto su pastebin immediatamente
<cristian_c> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nannes> cristian_c: è per vedere se quel modulo (rl o re) è già integrato nel tuo kernel! :)
<ZioScar> nannes, ho creato lo script, l'ho provato per vedere se fungeva..e andava..l'ho messo su init.d e adesso non va...nonostante abbia dato i permessi
<ZioScar> nannes, come è possibile?
<ZioScar> nannes, (ho fatto pure update local...
<nannes> ZioScar: prima l'hai provato su init.d senza lo sleep?
<ZioScar> nannes, senza lo sleep no
<cristian_c> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1030978/
<ZioScar> nannes, però ho provato lo script in se e per se e funge
<nannes> ZioScar: uhm in effetti se lo metti nei runlevel uno "sleep" potrebbe rompere le scatole...
<ZioScar> nannes, ne riparliamo appena torno. devo andare. grazie per la disponibilità
<cristian_c> nannes, a riga 43 inizia il secondo comando
<cristian_c> *42
<nannes> cristian_c: vedo vedo.. ma è una stringa troppo generica... sto cercando bee
<cristian_c> hai ragione
<nannes> cristian_c: mmm si, ho paura che potrai avere una fievole quantità di sbattimento
<nannes> ma molto fievole :)
<nannes> devi compilare il driver rl/re nel kernel
<nannes> per la 8139 --> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/rl.4.html
<nannes> per la 8139c -> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man4/re.4freebsd.html
<cristian_c> nannes, scusa ancora, come faccio a sapere se è 8139 o 8139c
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> c'è da qualche parte l'informazione su questa cosa? :)
<nannes> cristian_c: se è un portatile sarà fra le info tecniche
<cristian_c> nannes, controllo
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> nannes, lol, mi sono ricordato che per questo compaq non ho il libretto
<cristian_c> si può recuperare via terminale? :)
<nannes> cristian_c: per fortuna c'è il sito hp che è molto completo e ordinato :D :P
<cristian_c> già, mi ero scordato, controllo subito
<nannes> cristian_c: bhè su terminale te li dava tutti e due no? :)
<cristian_c> nannes, sul sito di hp escono solo fotocamere alla voce c500
<cristian_c> sto vedendo in lshw
<nannes> cristian_c: lol guarda sul sito di supporto internazionale, quelli italiani fanno sempre pena. http://google.it/?q=hp+compaq+support+site+international
<cristian_c> (e.g. Presario C500 Notebook)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ce ne sono quattro di c500, non saprei
<nannes> cristian_c: c'è anche la ricerca in base a p/n
<nannes> dalla targhetta di sotto lo puoi vedere... ma con lshw niente di diverso?
<cristian_c> product: RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> oh, non che metterli entrambi guasti eh! ;)
<cristian_c> 08:08.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<cristian_c> non è che i primi numeri corrispondono al pid?
<nannes> no, quello è il bus misà
<cristian_c> ho trovato
<cristian_c> lspci -n
<cristian_c> ora lo provo
<cristian_c> 08:08.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)
<cristian_c> nannes, "I just installed untangle, after the installation, I get a message that there is an upgrade that I have to do, in order to install the packages, after the upgrade I restarted the server and I get the Message:
<cristian_c> THis (id 10ec:8139) is not an 8139C+ compatible chipset. Try the 8139too driver instead."
<nannes> bene procedi allora. compila quel drive
<nannes> r
<cristian_c> quindi il primo, 8139? :)
<nannes> se ti fidi di chi ha scritto quella roba, si! Ma conunque, anche installarli entrambi non dovrebbe dare nessun problema
<cristian_c> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=157783
<nannes> *comunque
<cristian_c> ok
<ubot-it> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.redhat.com: HTTP Error 404: Not Found
<cristian_c>  8139cp not working for all 10ec:8139 devices
<cristian_c> provo con il primo allora e semmai anche il secondo
<cristian_c> ehm, lo so che è antipatico dirlo, ma dove trovo il file di configurazione del kernel?
<cristian_c> To compile this driver into the kernel, place the following lines in your     kernel configuration file:
<cristian_c> Alternatively, to load the driver as a module at boot time, place the     following line in loader.conf(5):
<cristian_c> che poi non mi sembra tanto un'alternativa
<cristian_c> uhm, forse ho trovato
<cristian_c> nannes, ma è pieno di righe config
<nannes> ebe?
<nannes> cristian_c: mmm comunque..... come cavolo fa a non funzionare sta schifezza se è del 15/18 ?? io avrei qualche dubbio...
<nannes> cacchio, fungeva sin dai tempi di ubuntu 5.10 XD
<cristian_c> quindi vado in fondo al file e aggiungo quelle righe in minuscolo?
<cristian_c> nannes, quindi vuol dire che funzionava
<cristian_c> nannes, comunque il pc funziona ottimamente, ed è stato provato anche su xp l'ethernet
<nannes> cristian_c: ma come fa a non funzionarti?? che problema da..?
<cristian_c> nannes, si connette (dopo un bel po') ma il borwser gira all'infinito
<cristian_c> non carica nulla
<cristian_c> *browser
<nannes> cristian_c: quello può dipendere da altro, oltre che alla scheda di rete
<nannes> cristian_c: hai provato a pingare il modem/router?
<cristian_c> nannes, ho provato a vedere se potevo installare wicd ma sul wiki c'è scritto che non supporta la connessione via cavo ppoe
<cristian_c> nannes, sì sì, ho provato
<nannes> e col modem pinga bene?
<cristian_c> nannes, con il wifi nessun problema
<cristian_c> nannes, dipende
<nannes> allora non c'entra la scheda di rete :O
<cristian_c> nannes, il problema lo fa solo con quella
<nannes> devi solo impostare bene la pppoe
<cristian_c> nannes, non ho idea di cosa io debba fare :)
<nannes> cristian_c: io me ne sono accorto solo adesso,
<nannes> che è così cecchia se no non ti linkavo quei driver che ho trovato!
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> lol
<nannes> anzi probabilmente sono gli stessi che stavi usando ma con nomi diversi
<nannes> xD
<cristian_c> nannes, ah, allora meno male che non ho fatto nulla
<nannes> comunque... se il modem lo pinga il problema è un altro
<cristian_c> nannes, a volte per de 0% a volte il 33 e a volte il 66
<nannes> o.O
<cristian_c> su un ping -c3
<cristian_c> *perde
<cristian_c> molto a random
<cristian_c> nannes, devo capire come impostare ppoe
<nannes> cristian_c: hai l'alice gate w2 plus per caso?
<cristian_c> eh, sì
<nannes> loooooooool
<nannes> eheh
<cristian_c> come mai?
<cristian_c> lo so che è una carretta
<cristian_c> l'abbiamo detto tante volte che fa schifo
<nannes> ora che ricordo era successo pure a me con quel modem, quando l'avevo configurato in una lan scolastica xD
<nannes> la rete andava proprio a singhiozzo, pure in locale
<cristian_c> beh, però col wifi nessun problema
<nannes> finchè non........
<cristian_c> nannes, a me proprio non va
<nannes> ho fatto sudo pppoeconf
<nannes> da termianel
<cristian_c> però mi hai fatto venire un'idea
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Modem/PirelliWgate2PlusWiFi#Risoluzione_dei_problemi
<nannes> è un po' brutale il pppoeconf perchè va a modificare il /network/interfaces, disabilitando dunque i network manager
<cristian_c> provo prima quello che ho linkato?
<nannes> certo scegli tu!! xD
<nannes> qui è solo un consulto
<nannes> poi sei tu il pbadrone del piccci
<nannes> XD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> nannes, come riavvio la rete?
<cristian_c> :)
<nannes> vedi, ho anche l'effetto benefico di far avere idee brillanti.
<nannes> uhmm come dici?
<nannes> ah
<nannes> xD
<cristian_c> il restart
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> vorrei riavviare la rete invece che riavviare il sistema
<nannes> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  ← però mi sembra che questo è deprecato
<nannes> ora si usa solo ifup e ifdown
<cristian_c> in che modo?
<nannes> però pure quello funge
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces
<cristian_c> forse devo usare l'altro
<cristian_c> sudo ifconifg ifup eth0?
<cristian_c> *ifnconfig
<cristian_c> **ifconfig
<cristian_c> con ifup: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<cristian_c> ok, mi disconnetto per provare, ma dubito che funzioni
<cristian_c> nannes, niente, non serve a una mazza
<nannes> cristian_c: sudo pppoeconf
<cristian_c> nannes, non si risolve neanche con pppoeconf
<nannes> cristian_c: davvero strano
<cristian_c> cioè con ifconfig ppp
<cristian_c> mi diceva che la connessione ppp era attiva, ma il problema era uguale a prima, browser con rotellina che girava
<nannes> quello può dipendere dai dns
<nannes> devi *sempre* pingare un ip
<nannes> una prova in locale
<cristian_c> nannes, avevo provato a cambiarli anche
<nannes> e una in rmoto
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> cioè devo pingare l'indirizzo dei dns?
<ZioScar> nannes, non ci siamo proprio
<nannes> o.O
<ZioScar> nannes, non parte
<nannes> cristian_c: pinga il tuo modem in locale, poi fai una prova con un indirizzo qualsiasi in remoto (ad esempio quello di google.it  173.194.32.95 )
<nannes> ZioScar: allora invece di mettere il comando, mettici il percorso del tuo script, lo script di prima (con punto e virgola e cazzi vari)
<cristian_c> mi ricordo di aver provato
<cristian_c> nel primo caso mi sembra non funzionasse
<nannes> sempre dopo pppoeconf, intendo eh
<cristian_c> nel secondo pingava con il comportamento random che avevo scritto prima
<cristian_c> ah
<ZioScar> nannes, già provato, non va nemmeno quello
<nannes> fallo pure ora cristian_c
<nannes> ZioScar: impossibile
<nannes> cristian_c: intendo ora=senza riavviare
<ubuntu> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<nannes> sono un po' stanco :P
<ZioScar> nannes, ....
<nannes> ZioScar: dico davvero
<nannes> mi hai detto che lo script da solo funge
<nannes> quindi non è neanche il bit d'esecuzione
<cristian_c_> nannes, tanto per dire, mi restituiscono: connect: Network is unreachable
<nannes> cristian_c_: ma il pppoe ha rilevato la connessione pppoe su eth0 ?
<cristian_c_> nannes, sì
<LuiGiuZZo> ciao scusate il gestore pacchetti continua a darmi errori
<LuiGiuZZo> come devo fare a sistemarlo?
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo: sudo apt-get install -f
<LuiGiuZZo> a ok grazie adesso lo faccio
<cristian_c_> nannes, dici che è un altro di quei problemi difficili da risolvere? :D
<cristian_c_> tutti a me capitano tra l'altro
<nannes> cristian_c_: boh se non ce l'ho davanti non posso fare affermazioni di questo genere :P
<cristian_c_> è vero
<ZioScar> non riesco a far partire uno script in avvio, qualcuno mi aiuta?
<cristian_c_> nannes, conosci qualche altro test che potrei fare?
<cristian_c_> ZioScar, spiegati meglio
<nannes> ZioScar: le cose sono due: o metti il comando direttamente
<LuiGiuZZo> nannes,  mi da alcuni errori alla fine dell'istalazione
<nannes> o metti il percorso dello script bash, con il comando per eseguirlo
<cristian_c_> la seconda
<ZioScar> cristian_c_, ho creato uno script, nonostante lo metta in init.d non parte
<nannes> ad esempio  sh /home/utente/cacca.script
<ZioScar> cristian_c_, mancano delle istruzioni LSB
<nannes> oppure al posto di sh può andar bene pure bash
<cristian_c_> quando lo devi far partire lo script?
<ZioScar> nannes, come faccio a dire di aprire quel determinato percorso'
<cristian_c_> nannes, per adesso provo a postare sul forum i miei tentativi falliti :D
<ZioScar> cristian_c_, all'avvio
<nannes> ZioScar: dove ce l'hai lo script?
<ZioScar> cristian_c_, dopo 3 secondi
<ZioScar> nannes, per ora sulla scrivania
<nannes> ZioScar: qual è il tuo nome utente?
<LuiGiuZZo> nannes,  l'ho fatto ma mi da degli errori e dice che è consigliato eseguire apt-get update  per correggerli
<nannes> (preciso)
<cristian_c_> ZioScar, hai detto che lo hai messo in init.d, ma dove?
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo: fallo allora :)
<ZioScar> nannes, gabriele
<LuiGiuZZo> e vabe ok
<nannes> ZioScar: come hai chiamato lo script?
<ZioScar> nannes, jack.sh
<nannes> bash /home/gabriele/Scrivania/jack.sh
<nannes> ZioScar: provalo prima da terminale
<nannes> funge?
<LuiGiuZZo> nannes,  mi dice questo   Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permesso negato)
<ZioScar> nannes, si
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo: scrivi → ps aux
<LuiGiuZZo> lo scrivo da solo?
<nannes> ZioScar: bene metti quella roba nelle applicazioni d'avvio e vedi che fa. E toglilo da init.d per favore tanto non funzionerà mai da li
<LuiGiuZZo> l'ho fatto e mi esce un elenco
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo: copia e incolla tutto su pastebin
<nannes> !pastebin | LuiGiuZZo
<ZioScar> nannes, l'ho tolto 2 secoli fa da init.d ora provo con questa opzione
<LuiGiuZZo> puoi darmi il link?
<nannes> ZioScar: ricorda il punto e virgola dopo ogni comando, nello script
<ubot-it> LuiGiuZZo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<LuiGiuZZo> grazie
<ZioScar> nannes, si
<nannes> bien
<LuiGiuZZo> nannes,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031174/
<ZioScar> nannes, diciamo che come strada secondaria può andare
<ZioScar> nannes, meglio di niente
<nannes> ZioScar: mi stai dando del "secondario" ???
<nannes> :))
<cristian_c_> lol
<ZioScar> nannes, certamente no ;) abbiamo solo percorso una strada secondaria
<nannes> ZioScar: perchè cosa non ti soddisfa ? come lo volevi tu?
<ZioScar> nannes, io preferivo non mettermi da parte script che da un giorno all'altro potrebbero cancellarmi (magari qualcuno per sbaglio che tocca cose che non deve)
<nannes> ZioScar: beh allora toglilo dal desktop e mettilo in un posto sicuro
<ZioScar> nannes, infatti sto creando una cartella "bin" nella home
<nannes> ZioScar: mettici il punto davanti al nome! ;)
<nannes> diventa nascosta
<ZioScar> nannes, e nel comando ci andrà messo pure il punto?
<nannes> certo!
<ZioScar> nannes, bene allora modifico un pò
<nannes> bash /home/gabriele/.bin/jack.sh
<LuiGiuZZo> scusa nannes  ma lo hai letto il pastebin?
<nannes> ops sorry
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo: hai aggiunto qualche repository vero?
<LuiGiuZZo> si forse ma non mi ricordo nemmeno
<nannes> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<LuiGiuZZo> qualche pasticcio lo avro fatto
<nannes> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<LuiGiuZZo> lo devo mettere nel terminale?
<nannes> si prima uno poi l'altro, poi tutto in pastebin
<LuiGiuZZo> si scusa adesso lo faccio
<LuiGiuZZo> nannes,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031193/
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo: ne hai fatti diversi di pasticci :P
<LuiGiuZZo> SI LO SO
<LuiGiuZZo> scusa un secondo
<nannes> LuiGiuZZo:  ci sei??
<LuiGiuZZo> si aspetta un mnomento che dovevo fare una cosa qua
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-09
<glpiana> ola
<pk73> prova
<pk73> qualcuno mi può delucidare su un dubbio?
<glpiana> chiedi
<pk73> avendo un acer one a105 dopo installazione di ubuntu 10 ho notato un notevole rallentamento del acerino ...secondo voi qual'è la versione più idonea per il piccolino?
<glpiana> pk73, prova da live (cd o usb) l'ultima versione, la 12.04
<pk73> si ci stavo pensando..ma ho il dubbio che sia più pesante o sbaglio?
<glpiana> pk73, ci sono diverse interfacie a disposizione
<glpiana> puoi optare per cose leggere se le pesanti non vanno
<pk73> si infatti devo smanettarci un po per trovare la giusta impostazione
<cngei> ciao a tutt@, ho due problemi
<cngei> n1
<cngei> ho installato ubuntu su un pc
<cngei> ma ho fatto un errore nel partizionamento
<cngei> vorrei ripristinare windiws
<cngei> e ricominciare da capo
<glpiana> cngei, ripristina windows e poi ci pensi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cngei> ma non riesco più ad avviare la partizione /dev/sda1
<cngei> con la combinazione di tasti
<cngei> alt+f10
<glpiana> cngei,  combinazione ditasti? a che ti riferisci?
<cngei> per ripristinare windows
<cngei> devo avviare la partizione nascosta
<cngei> /dev/sda1
<cngei> e questo avveniva premendo quella combinazione di tasti in fase di boot
<cngei> ma ora non me lo fa più fare e mi appare grub
<glpiana> cngei, grub ti propone delle voci. quali sono?
<cngei> avvia solo linux e windows presenti sulla partizione dev/sda2
<cngei> cioè ci sono i vari kernel
<cngei> il test delle memorie
<glpiana> cngei, sei su ubuntu ora?
<cngei> windows vista
<cngei> si
<glpiana> cngei, dammi l'output di un paio di comandi usando pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | cngei
<ubot-it> cngei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<glpiana> vanno darti in un terminale
<cngei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031629/
<cngei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031632/
<cngei> dimmi se ho dato i comandi giusti
<glpiana> cngei, sì, ora dai: sudo update-grub
<cngei> fatto
<cngei> ha trovato quelli di prima
<glpiana> cngei, fa vedere
<cngei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031636/
<glpiana> cngei, possimo provare a creare una entry di grub per vedere se si avvia il ripristino
<glpiana> cngei, sempre che non sminchiamo tutto ovviamente :D
<glpiana> cngei, dammi l'output di sudo blkid
<cngei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031640/
<mau> #join irc.anonops.pro
<mau> join #irc.anonops.pro
<cngei> glpiana, intendi aggiungere una voce alla lista di grub?
<glpiana> cngei, sì, una cosa così, subito prima o subito dopo la voce relativa a windows http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1031648/
<glpiana> prova
<cngei> ok, scusa ma non ho capito dove devo aggiungere quelle righe
<peppeuz> Buongiorno ragazzi! Un problema con Ubuntu: avevo installato Gnome shell e l'ho felicemente usato per un bel po', ma ieri ho installato degli aggiornamenti (purtroppo non ricordo neanche quali, non ero nelle migliori condizioni psicofisiche :D) e adesso quando avvio Gnome shell sembra non partire: mi carica il desktop e le cartelle che avevo sul desktop, ma nessuna barra e il puntatore è a forma di X. Idee su come risolvere?
<jester-> peppeuz: unity e gnome classic funzano ?
<cngei> glpiana, ok ho aggiunto a /boot/grub/grub.cfg dopo le righe relative a windows vista
<cngei> aggiorno grub?
<jester-> no altrimenti te la cancella
<peppeuz> jester- non ho ancora provato perché ho l'autologin e non riesco come forzare la schermata di s celta all'avvio :(
<jester-> peppeuz: vai in tty; sudo service lighdm stop  poi sudo service lightdm start
<jester-> e toglilo l'autologina che non è winzoz
<cngei> peppeuz, non sono un grande esperto quindi riporto solo una mia esperienza. Mi è successa una cosa simile e l'ho risolta reinstallando grnome-shell
<jester-> !gnomereset !
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomereset !'
<jester-> !gnomereset | peppeuz  poi resetta gnome
<ubot-it> peppeuz  poi resetta gnome: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<cngei> però ovviamente riuscivo ad accedere ad Unity non avendo l'auto-login
<peppeuz> jester- non so neanche come avviare il terminale.... :s
<jester-> peppeuz: contro-alt-F2
<jester-> control*
<killjoy> ciao alla stanza
<cngei> glpiana, come devo procedere?
<peppeuz> jester- aspe, mi è partito il gestore degli aggiornamenti
<peppeuz> Ma non mi sembra ci sia niente di utile: cairo 2D, flash player, pulseaudio, chrome
<glpiana> cngei, dovresti riavviare. se qualcosa va storto e non si avvia ubuntu torna qui con live (cd o usb)
<peppeuz> Ok, ho avviato il terminale, procedo con quello che mi hai scritto
<cngei> ok tento e torno
<cngei> grazie
<peppeuz> jester- ho dato quei comandi ma è ripartito come prima, si vede solo il desktop, niente de
<glpiana> carlo, c'era la voce aggiunta?
<carlo> glpiana, c'era e sta reinstallandosi
<carlo> grazie mille!!
<carlo> ma come hai fatto a riconoscermi che ho cambiato nome?
<glpiana> carlo, sono mago
<carlo> comincio a pensarlo...
<carlo> :)
<glpiana> lol
<glpiana> carlo, ti ho riconosciuto dall'ip
<carlo> quante cose che ho imparato stamani: grazie mille!!
<glpiana> carlo, non so però una cosa
<glpiana> carlo, cioè se il ripristino di windows resetta l'mbr
<glpiana> carlo, ora sta reinstallando su tutto il disco o solo sulla partizione attuale di windows?
<carlo> glpiana, era il mio dubbio e temo sia la seconda delle possibilità
<carlo> fra pochi minuti te lo saprò dire
<peppeuz> jester- nel frattempo ho provato a cancellare le cartelle di configurazione da home e riavviare ma niente, ora mi carica lo sfondo di default e continua a non andare
<glpiana> carlo, oki, stiamo a vedere.
<jester-> peppeuz: se arrivato alla finestra di login con i due comandi in tty?
<peppeuz> No
<peppeuz> jester- mi ha solo fatto ripartire la sessione, non l'ha caricata la schermata di login
<jester-> peppeuz:  bella vaccata l'autologin, sudo service lightdm stop e poi: startx
<jester-> peppeuz: fa vedere  ls /var/cache/lightdm/dmrc/
<peppeuz> jester- ok, adesso è partito unity e sembra andare
<peppeuz> Aspettate che vengo da pc, che adesso sono da
<jester-> peppeuz: togli l'autologin e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell
<peppeuz>  Ok
<jester-> peppeuz: e anche gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<peppeuz> jester- fatto tutto e riavviato, ma continua a non andare
<peppeuz> jester- quando avvio unity e provo a terminare
<peppeuz> A terminare la sessione, mi da questo errore
<peppeuz> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pzk76tozxd7ovge/IMG_20120609_100530.jpg
<jester-> peppeuz: lo hai tolto l'autologin?
<peppeuz> non riesco: quando do startx mi parte unity e quando provo a fare termina sessione mi compare quel che ti ho linkato su
<jester-> peppeuz: devi tolgier el'autologin
<peppeuz> (scusate i termini poco ortodossi per riportare l'errore ma sono co
<jester-> peppeuz: in impostazioni di sistema
<peppeuz> jester- ok tolto e adesso sono nella schermata di login. Che fo?
<carlo> glpiana, il tentativo è stato interessante ma ho semplicemente riprodotto l'esistente
<carlo> ora ho di nuovo le partizioni come erano prima
<carlo> del nostro tentativo intendo
<glpiana> carlo, oki, questo vuol dire che il ripristino lavora sulla partizione che trova
<glpiana> ora io ti chiedo, qual è la situazione che tu vorresti avere?
<carlo> ok allora io problema è che c'erano due partizioni
<carlo> C: e D:
<carlo> in C: c'era installato windows
<carlo> e D: era una partizione inutile di appoggio
<carlo> io volevo ridimensionare D:
<carlo> lasciando C: invariata
<carlo> e installare accanto a D:
<carlo> ubuntu
<carlo> durante la fase di installazione ubuntu mi ha chiesto se volevo ridimensionare la partizione ed in effetti lì ce stato un quid pro quo
<carlo> dato che io ho inteso che lui avrebbe ridimensionato D:
<carlo> mentre era ovvio (ma detto ora è facile quanto inutile)
<carlo> che avrebbe ridimensionato C:
<carlo> penso di essere stato fin troppo prolisso e mi scuso
<carlo> dimmi se hai capito
<jester-> peppeuz: quantomeno adessopuoi scegliere
<jester-> peppeuz: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> peppeuz: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<peppeuz> jester- faccio e ti dico. Intanto grazie in anticipo per la pazienza :)
<peppeuz> jester- fatto, ma non mi sembra abbia fatto nulla. Provo a disinstallare e reinstallare Gnome shell?
<jester-> peppeuz: hai resettato gnome?
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<peppeuz> jester- si fatto, adesso riprovo ma mi pare che le avevo cancellate tutte...
<peppeuz> jester- fatto di nuovo ma nulla
<jester-> peppeuz: hai per casi aggiunto dei ppa?
<robytrevi> ciao a tutti
<peppeuz> jester- ne avevo aggiunti mi pare, ma credo di averli disabilitati. Ti dico subito
<jester-> peppeuz: se ci sono disabilitali e fai: sudp dpkg --purge gnome-shell    sudo apt-get autoremove e poi reinstallalo
<SteTrial> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi un aiuto, è possibile in Gnu Grub mettere al primo posto il sistema operativo windows7 mentre al secondo Ubuntu 12.04? grazie!
<jester-> SteTrial: piu semlice far posizionare il cursore di winzoz
<SteTrial> scusa nn capisco cosa significa,ricordo che un utente era riuscito a farmi modificare il tempo in gnu grub,in modo che avevo tutto il tempo possibile per scegliere il sistema operativo all'inizio dell'accensione del pc,magari li è possibile modificare l'ordine
<jester-> SteTrial: vui modificare il tempo o mettere a default seven all boot
<SteTrial> quello l'ho già fatto
<jester-> cosa hia fatto
<jester-> hai*
<peppeuz> jester- quandorovo a dare il primo comando per rimuoverlo mi da: errore nell'elaborare Gnome-shell (--purge) problemi con le dipendenze - rimozione non possibile
<SteTrial> ho reso illimitato il tempo per scegliere il sistema operativo
<jester-> peppeuz: sono danni sa ppa
<jester-> peppeuz: qualche repo del cass ha infilato roba farlocca, fai vedere l'errore
<peppeuz> jester- era quello che temevo...  Il repo incriminato comunque deve essere webupd8team. È l'unico che ho aggiunto insieme a quello di dropbox e chrome che non credo c'entrino....
<jester-> peppeuz: disabilitalo poi sudo dpkg --purge --force-dependes  gnome-shell
<jester-> peppeuz: sudo ap-get update
<jester-> peppeuz: sudo apt-get autoremove
<jester-> peppeuz: sudo apt-get gnome-shell
<jester-> peppeuz: hai la 12.04?
<jester-> peppeuz: devo uscire, chiedi a glpiana di farti fgare ppa-purge
<robytrevi> SteTrial: se inverti i numeri iniziali dei file presenti in /etc/grub.d/ facendo MOLTA attenzione a non cambiare anche i nomi dei file, puoi cambiare l'ordine. Ad esempio 30_os-prober lo chimi 10_os-prober, 10_linux lo chiami 20_linux e 20_memtest86+ lo chiami 30_memtest86+. Infine aggiorni grub con: sudo update-grub
<azuma> salve a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ad ottimizzare lucid ubuntu su acer aspire 3050?? spesso utilizzando chrome insieme a qualche doc aperto con open office e/o skype e/o wine mi si impalla il tutto... qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano per rendere il notebook  un pò più responsive?
<SteTrial> ti ringrazio,ma come faccio ad aprire quel file? sono alle prime armi
<robytrevi> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<robytrevi> SteTrial: dai da terminale: ls /etc/grub.d/   e posta la risposta
<robytrevi> azuma: caratteristiche del pc?
<azuma> roytrevi: sono alle prime armi, perfavore datemi comandi da terminali e vi invio link da paste.ubuntu, grazie!
<SteTrial> Ecco qua Robytrevi http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031700/
<robytrevi> SteTrial: Dai questi 4 comandi da terminale e posta ciò che dicono (i primi 3 non dovrebbero dire niente): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031705/
<SteTrial> il primo mi chiede la password,posso scriverla?
<robytrevi> azuma: lshw
<robytrevi> SteTrial: si
<robytrevi> SteTrial: non la vedrai, ma digitala comunque e dai invio
<SteTrial> si si ti ringrazio molto, me l'avevano già detto settimana scorsa :)
<SteTrial> ok i primi tre non mi danno niente
<glpiana> carlo, scusa ero sparito
<robytrevi> SteTrial: e il quarto?
<carlo> glpiana, veramente ero sparito anche io quindi non me ne sono accorto :)
<azuma> robytrevi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031715/
<carlo> sto provando a procedere in altro modo
<carlo> ora ti faccio sapere
<glpiana> carlo, ok, ma io a breve me ne vado :)
<SteTrial> ok glielo do ora
<robytrevi> azuma: non è che tu abbia un pc molto performante e con meno di 512 MB di ram, anche con la versione 10.04, fa fatica a fare molte cose contemporaneamente...
<SteTrial> ecco qua Roby http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031718/
<robytrevi> SteTrial: perfetto, vedi, ora il primo della lista è windows e non più ubuntu. Se riavvii ti troverai quella situazione
<robytrevi> SteTrial: perchè hai 2 partizioni "loader" di windows? Attento ad avviare quella giusta!!
<SteTrial> wooow! grandissimo,una piccola domanda solotanto senza disturbarti troppo,è possibile mettere al secondo posto Ubuntu?.. si infatti,ma se avvio la seconda partzione di windows che succede? non so come mai sia così,è da quando l'ho comprato
<carlo> glpiana, non ti preoccupare e grazie di tutto
<azuma> robytrevi: ma con winzoz non era così legato...purtroppo temo di aver fatto io dei casini con l'installazione di lubuntu...ho visto netbook Ubuntu e caratteristiche peggiori del mio PC, che "viaggiavano" molto meglio del mio...dici che la mia situazione è insolvibile?
<robytrevi> azuma: avevo capito che stavi usando ubuntu, non lubuntu!!
<robytrevi> SteTrial: non lo so... quello che ho notato in generale è che quando compri un pc mettono in generale nell'hard disk già 4 partizioni primarie per complicarti la vita se vuoi installare altri sistemi operativi... Per mettere ubuntu al secondo posto è più complicato da fare manualmente; so che ci sono dei programmi per farlo, ma non li ho mai usati e non ricordo il nome
<robytrevi> azuma: lsb_release -ds && echo $DESKTOP_SESSION && uname -m
<SteTrial> a ok capisco! comunque va bene così ti ringrazio moltissimo,per la storia delle partizione,infatti ho macchinato un casino poichè non potevo piu creare partizioni poi un utente sul forum mi ha aiutato moltissimo e alla fine ce l'ho fatta!
<azuma> robytrevi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031728/
<SteTrial> scusate un info,ma negli aggiornamenti cosa è PolicyKit?
<robytrevi> azuma: ok, ma come detto con quel pc non è che tu possa fare miracoli. Ad esempio, personalmente, invece di openoffice userei abiword e gnumeric. Inoltre wine non lo userei proprio... In realtà non userei neanche firefox... Userei altro... (epiphany, midori, ecc...)
<nannes> azuma: cos'è che non riesci a fare con quel superpc ? non è così male:P
<azuma> robytrevi: ok, ma non credi che si possa altro se non utilizzare software un pò più leggeri? (uso Chrome ed all'occorrenza Firefox per comodità con certi plugin!)
<SteTrial> Roby scusa sono ancora io,ho provato a riavviare,però ora mi è ritornato ancora il tempo di 10 secondi per scegliere il sisitema operativo,non mi ricordo che file devo aprire per renderlo illimitato e mettere -1
<azuma> nannes: spesso non riesco, con lubuntu a fare più cose contemporaneamente poichè rischio che mi vada in crash il PC...cioè comincia a macinare operazioni e non risponde più ai comandi (ex.: utilizzare 2-3 docs aperti con open office insieme a chrome e skype...oppure mi scattano i video in riproduzione con youtube et similia, anche senza altre operazioni in corso etc..)
<nannes> uhmm cabitz... allora........ per la scheda video, purtroppo non puoi mettere gli fglrx Ati perchè nelle nuove versioni di Ubuntu c'è un xorg troppo recente, quindi l'unico modo per usarli sarebbe retrocedere di qualche versione
<nannes> PERO'
<nannes> ci son tanti accorigmenti per velocizzarlo almeno quanto basta :)
<cyberEl> salve, sono su ubuntu 11.10 32b, vorrei chiedere se posso usare 2 schede di rete, 1 wireless e una ethernet,  la ethernet  per uso generale e la wireless solo dal torrent client per scaricare, grazie!
<azuma> nannes: ok, non è che sia di ultima generazione, ma le sue cosine le ha sempre fatte...non tutti ci si può permettere di cambiar spesso PC, ma anzi trovo opportuno riciclar bene i "vecchi attrezzi" fintanto che funzionano...speravo che lubuntu desse quella marcia in più a questo catorcio, rispetto al Winzozzo...ma per ora nada, e magari è colpa della mia semplice inesperienza con Linux...
<jester-> cyberEl: o una o l'altra
<nannes> azuma: bravo, hai la mia stessa otica :P
<nannes> azuma: quanto al browser, anche se mozilla sta migliorando in velocità, piano piano
<jester-> cyberEl: non puoi andare in internet con 2 schede a meno che il tuo provider non accetti
<nannes> non è il migliore. E nonostante si dica che chromium è più veloce, ho testato personalmente su pc iperschifosi chromium e non andava per niente bene. Ti consiglio Opera (o al massimo QupZilla), che è ottimo e al tempo stesso leggero
<nannes> azuma: Quanto a OpenOffice, puoi velocizzarlo di mooooooooooooooooooolto con un paio di cose. (anche se ti consiglierei di installare libreoffice, che è pressochè uguale ma più slegato da voleri commerciali
<robytrevi> con il login automatico all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04 mi viene sempre chiesto di sbloccare il portachiavi e mi rimane inibita la possibilità di sbloccarlo automaticamente. Come posso sbloccarlo automaticamente e/o sapere che programma lo richiede (potrebbe essere wicd?)?
<nannes> Poi per chi ha cpu abbastanza buone contrapposte a Ram un po' basse, c'è un tool, zRam, che comprime i blocchi di Ram in tempo reale (usando un po' di cpu) per far sì che occupi di meno, e per sfruttare meglio quella che c'è
<SteTrial> scusate qualcuno potrebbe dirmi come fare a rendere illimitato il tempo in gnu grub?
<robytrevi> SteTrial: Il file è /etc/default/grub. Poi dovrai aggiornare grub
<nannes> azuma: quindi, mo ti riassumo le cose, con le istruzioni precise:
<azuma> nannes: ok, recepisco ogni singola lettera
<jester-> SteTrial: setti un tempo alto
<SteTrial> no mi hanno detto di mettere -1,così funzionava
<SteTrial> non riesco ad aprire il file grub, ho dato questo comando ma non entra /etc/default/grub
<jester-> SteTrial: un'ora = 3600 secondi
<jester-> SteTrial: sudo gedti
<robytrevi> *gedit
<jester-> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<SteTrial> ecco si esatto , ora devo cercare una scritta che non ricordo cavolo
<jester-> SteTrial: metti su pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SteTrial> ecco qua Roby http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031742/
<robytrevi> ??? comunque è grub-timeout
<SteTrial> io ho dato il tuo comando ma mi ha aperto un nuovo documento di testo mentre il comando di jestere mi ha aperto quel file
<jester-> togli il commento # e metti un tempo in secondi
<nannes> 1 - E' altamente consigliato l'uso di AbiWord per i testi e Gnumeric per i fogli di calcolo, che sono eccellenti, omnicompatibili, e al tempo stesso leggerissimi... Se proprio ti piace la suite ****Office e non vuoi cambiarla, Togli OpenOffice e metti LibreOffice (che è lo stesso programma in sè, ma con piccole ma importanti differenze... cerca su google se vuoi approfondirle).
<nannes> 2 - Per velocizzare openoffice/libreoffice  puoi disabilitare il Java (che è il responsabile primario) dal menu Strumenti>Opzioni>Java [togli la spunta da "Usa ambiente runtime java"]
<nannes> 3 - Sempre per velocizzare LibreOffice, dal menu Strumenti>Opzioni>Memoria   Puoi diminuire il numero di operazioni da tenere in memoria per la funzione "Indietro" (quella per annullare), ad un numero ragionevole come 30. Poi aumenta almeno a 70mb la "Memoria in uso di libreoffice", invece la "Memoria per oggetto" a 15mb
<nannes> azuma:  ^
<SteTrial> comunque il file che avevo aperto con l'utente settimana scorsa era un altro,c'erano scritti dei numeri
<jester-> SteTrial: lasasta la riga #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0  cambia il valore a GRUB_TIMEOUT=10  salvi e dai sudo update grub
<SteTrial> ok ma se metto -1 che succede? sei di bergamo?
<nannes> 4 - Per la normale navigazione usi un buon browser come Opera (http://www.opera.com/browser/download/), mentre, per le mansioni speciali che gli altri non possono fare, usi il grande Firefox (miraccomando aggiornalo, che le nuove versioni son più rapide)
<nannes> 5 - Abilita l'ottimo modulo del kernel zRam, che ormai è integrato in tutti i kernel dal lontano 2.4. Per farlo questo è il comando da terminale azuma:
<nannes> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:shnatsel/zram && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install zramswap-enabler
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<azuma> nannes: ok, ricevuto, e per i browser seguo i consigli di robytrevi, al posto di Chrome o di Mozilla un bel epiphany o similia?
<nannes> azuma: te l'ho detto, usa Opera o QupZilla
<jester-> nannes: non consigliare ppa in quasto canale
<nannes> azuma: quando hai fatto tutta sta roba, poi si potrà pensare a qualcosa per la scheda video... Ma sarà già apposto, credo.
<andreaowild> ciao a tutti
<azuma> nannes: ok, ma di fatto la scheda video mi ha sempre dato problemi...credo sia il tallone di achille di 'sto catorcio con Ubuntu
<nannes> azuma: fai quelle poche cose e vedi che inizia già a cantare :) ^^
<azuma> nannes: sarà fatto subito
<nannes> le ho fatte con un catorcio da 256mb ram e scheda video integrata intel con 32mb condivisa loool
<azuma> nannes & robytrevi: grazie mille dei suggerimenti, a presto
<robytrevi> con il login automatico all'avvio di ubuntu 12.04 mi viene sempre chiesto di sbloccare il portachiavi e mi rimane inibita la possibilità di sbloccarlo automaticamente. Come posso sbloccarlo automaticamente e/o sapere che programma lo richiede (potrebbe essere wicd?)?
<SteTrial> perfetto, ho scritto -1 , e il tempo è diventato illimitato!.. ho un altro problema col mio pc di tipo hardware, posso chiedervi?
<SteTrial> purtroppo quando sono in ubuntu, spengo il pc, il subwoofer del mio pc fa un casino,continua a sgricchiolare mentre in windows7 non fa questo problem
<SteTrial> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<andreaowild> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi cosa succede se faccio make install di un sorgente e poi faccio make install dello stesso sorgente?
<andreaowild> cioè lo faccio due volte
<andreaowild> c'è nessuno???
<nannes> andreaowild: la domanda sarebbe: per quale oscuro scopo??? O_O
<andreaowild> sto provando ad installare forked mt-daapd
<andreaowild> però non funziona perché si blocca mentre controlla la presenza di ffmpeg
<nannes> andreaowild: beh ma quei problemi li da al make, non al 'make install'.
<nannes> Senza contare che prima devi controllare le dipendenze
<andreaowild> e come faccio a controllare le dipendenze?
<andreaowild> comunque ho provato 2 versioni di ffmpeg
<andreaowild> per questo ti dico make install
<andreaowild> ho installato 2 volte ffmpeg, non ho rimosso nulla e non so se ho fatto uno sbaglio. inoltre avevo cancellato i pacchetti che avevo compilato non sapendo che servisse per fare il make uninstall
<andreaowild> per questo ti chiedo cosa succede se faccio due volte il make install
<andreaowild> anche con una versione aggiornata di ffmpeg, non riesco a fare il ./configure di forked-daapd
<nannes> andreaowild: l'unica cosa che fa il 'make install' è copiare i binari (derivati dalla compilazione dei sorgenti) nelle varie cartelle o aggiungere qualche riga a dei files di configurazione...
<nannes> il make l'hai fatto prima?
<andreaowild> si si
<andreaowild> ho seguito questa guida http://ffmpeg.org/trac/ffmpeg/wiki/UbuntuCompilationGuide
<nannes> na na na leggi per vie dirette. Leggi il file INSTALL in mezzo ai sorgenti.
<nannes> https://github.com/jasonmc/forked-daapd/blob/master/INSTALL
<nannes> Ti dice tutte le dipendenze che servono, e anche le versioni. Per ffmpeg dice che devi avare la 0.5.x
<nannes> https://github.com/jasonmc/forked-daapd
<andreaowild> ho installato la 0.8
<andreaowild> poi, ho provato la 0.7
<andreaowild> sono entrambe superiori alla 0.5
<andreaowild> comunque avevo già seguito le istruzioni su git ma non son riuscito e mi sono informato anche da altre fonti
<andreaowild> io avevo seguito le richieste nell'INSTALL: libav 0.6+/0.7+ (or ffmpeg 0.5.1+)
<andreaowild> infatti avevo provato la 0.8 e poi la 0.7
<emanuele> salve a tutti
<emanuele> ho un touchpad elantech su un ultrabook acer
<emanuele> su cui ho installato precise a 64bit
<emanuele> ma non riesco ad abilitare il tasto destro del touchpad
<emanuele> che viene però rilevato correttamente
<emanuele> questi sono i risultati di xinput --list
<emanuele> e synclient -l
<emanuele> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1031736/
<emanuele> qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa connessione di merdaaaa è caduta
<andreaowild> ah ok, pensavo non ci fossi più
<nannes> che hai scritto?
<andreaowild> dicevo che io partito da lì
<andreaowild> dal git, però non son riuscito, ho installato la versione 0.8 e poi la 0.7 sul file INSTALL c'è scritto "The following versions of libav (ffmpeg) are supported and known to work:" la 0.5 va bene, la 0.6 ancora meglio e la 0.7 meglio di tutte
<nannes> andreaowild: boh non so che dirti.... ste cose vanno provate e io non voglio installarlo qui ora
<andreaowild> dopo averla installata faccio il configure di forked-daapd ma dà errore dicendo "checking for av_lockmgr_register in -lavcodec... no configure: error: libav (ffmpeg) >= 0.5.1 required "
<nannes> andreaowild: fai un po' di tentativi, leggi bene il file INSTALL
<andreaowild> ?
<andreaowild> come faccio a scrivere solo a te'
<andreaowild> nannes: la mia domanda era: se faccio il make install due volte cosa succede? vado incontro a dei problemi o posso fare tutti i make install che voglio?
<nannes> andreaowild: dipende  da programma a programma
<nannes> magari questo vede che esiste già una cartella e ne crea una nuova,
<nannes> dipende da come l'hanno programmato!!!
<nannes> ma provare non costa niente
<nannes> danno non dne fai
<fester_> Buongiorno!!
<fester_> Ho una strada tutta in salita
<andreaowild> nanna: ma quindi se volessi rimuovere ffmpeg dovrei per forza avere i sorgenti da cui ho fatto il configure, make e make install?
<nannes> fester_: voltati e vai in discesa!
<andreaowild> nannes: grazie lo stesso, proverò a reinstallare altre versioni
<nannes> (12:59:58) fester_: Ho una strada tutta in salita
<fester_> Dunque, credo di avere un po di casino con i pacchetti relativi ai driver video
<fester_> nannes: se mi volto, ho perso quindi continuo ad andare avanti
<nannes> fester_: puoi anche scavarti la fossa,
<nannes> è una soluzione.
<fester_> nannes: ascolta
<nannes> :PP vai, vai avanti e spiega và :P
<fester_> Attualmente ho installato xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<fester_> (non ho finito)
<fester_> xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<fester_> ed fgrlx
<fester_> Ma che differenza c'è fra tutti questi?
<nannes> fester_: Cerca su google: "Vesa drivers" poi "ati fglrx drivers" e magari per chiarirti le idee anche "xorg" e "xserver"
<nannes> così le capirai da solo
<fester_> ok, ma così su due piedi.. non andrebbero tutti installati contemporaneamente secondo me
<nannes> fester_: occhio alla differenza fra "installati" e "abilitati"
<fester_> Infatti, hai perfettamente ragione
<emanuele> fester_: i vesa sono dei driver universali che funzionano con la maggior parte delle schede video, ma a bassa risoluzione e senza accelerazione. I radeon sono i driver open per le schede ATI e fglrx sono i driver proprietari ATI con accelerazione 3D. Viene caricato un sol driver video dal sistema.
<fester_> Immaginavo che era cosi la storia
<fester_> Io rimuoverei tutti e lascerei i vesa che dite?
<nannes> looooooool
<emanuele> fester_: Impostazioni di sistema --> driver aggiuntivi, Vai li e installa i fglrx. Fa tutto da solo
<fester_> emanuele: si mi risultano attivi
<fester_> intanto se avvio lo script come da guida ubuntu-it per il test compiz, manca il rendering
<emanuele> fester_: bene, allora sono quelli usati dal sistema. Non devi fare nient'altro
<emanuele> fester_: ah, non avevo letto
<emanuele> ma non puoi visualizzare gli effetti (ombre etc.)?
<fester_> No, appena avvio compiz --replace , non c'è nessun effetto e scompare il decoratore finestre
<fester_> Nonostante aver settato gli effetti sul ccsm
<emanuele> e allora disattivali, riavvia il sistema, prova con un sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg e riattiva il driver. Dovrebbe fare tutto da solo
<fester_> ok faccio tutto cio', a piu tardi :)
<insanetrolllogic> ciao
<nannes> !ciao | insanetrolllogic, anche se non mi piace il tuo nick :P
<ubot-it> insanetrolllogic, anche se non mi piace il tuo nick :P: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<emanuele> insanetrollogic: !ciao
<emanuele> *caio!
<emanuele> oggi non è giornata: ciao!
<insanetrolllogic> ghg succede XD
<emanuele> ;)
<davide_> raga come faccio a vedere programmi rai e mediaset (canele 5, italia1,retequattro con ubuntu 12.04?
<ZioScar> giorno
<insanetrolllogic> giorno :)
<nannes> davide_: Con Firefox+Greasemonkey+Script70933+raismth
<ZioScar> sapete dirmi qual è il comando da terminale per alzare/abbassare il volume del sistema?
<emanuele> davide_: prova con Moonlight http://go-mono.com/moonlight/
<davide_> nannes:dove li trovo
<nannes> ZioScar: puoi emulare la pressione tel tasto Vol-Down da tastiera
<nannes> emanuele: no moonlight non funziona per mediaset e varie
<nannes> davide_: firefox ce l'hai già, all'ultima versione?
<ZioScar> nannes, come?
<nannes> ZioScar: googla :) cerca emulazione tasti linux
<ZioScar> nannes, ok grazie
<davide_> come faccio a saperlo che versione è
<nannes> davide_: vabè non importa basta che abbia firefox
<nannes> davide_:
<nannes> raismth: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<nannes> greasemonkey: https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/
<nannes> script70933 per mediaset/la7:  http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/70933
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<InsaneTroll-away> gente, qualcuno mi sa dire come installo flash player una volta scaricato il file yum?
<nannes> InsaneTroll-away: I pacchetti yum non sono di Ubuntu, Questo è un canale Ubuntu.
<nannes> davide_: ce l'hai fatta?
<davide_> mettere firefox in italiano
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> come si compila un programma per il kernel?
<alo21> salve
<alo21> qualcuno potrebbe aiutare a copilare un programma per kernel, per favore^
<alo21> ?
<nannes> alo21: i programmi non si compilano nel kernel.... forse un driver o una funzionalità
<nannes> Comunque credo che non sia il luogo adatto
<nannes> !chat | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<alo21> nannes: a.. ecco, grazie
<davide_> ciauz
<ago2> buon pomeriggio
<ago2> ho seguito alla lettera il riferimento a ndiswrapper http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<ago2> tutto va a buon fine, ma modprobe ndiswrapper fallisce perché manca il modulo
<ago2> effettivamente in /lib/modules non c'è nulla a riguardo
<ago2> quale pacchetto installa il modulo?
<nannes> ago2: ovviamente questo → sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/driver/nomedriver.inf
<nannes> poi è scorretto "installa il modulo" perchè il modulo è di ndiswrapper stesso, che poi contiene i driver che gli carichi
<ago2> nannes: forse non ci siamo capiti
<nannes> ...
<ago2> ndiswrapper -i va a buon fine
<ago2> il problema è che manca il modulo
<OverMe> che errore ricevi quando provi col modprobe?
<ago2> modulo inesistente
<nannes> hai fatto il depmod -a ?
<ago2> il /lib/modules non c'è ndiswrapper.o
<ago2> o .ko
<ago2> find /lib/modules -iname "ndis*" non restituisce nulla
<OverMe> uname -a
<ago2> OverMe: non ho la distro a portata di mano purtroppo, è cmq l'ultima lubuntu, 12.04
<ago2> 3.2 se non ricordo male
<gian__> ciao ago2, anche io ho avuto un problema con ndiswrapper
<ago2> gian__: di per sé è molto semplice, nel mio caso comprendo modprobe che si lamenta perché il modulo non esiste :P
<gian__> ho risolto installando il pacchetto ndiswrapper-dkms
<ago2> gian__: ce l'hai installato anche ora sul pc dal quale scrivi?
<gian__> mi sono accorto che la nuova versione di ubuntu 12.04 non ha il modulo ndiswrapper
<gian__> si, il pacchetto lo installa
<ago2> ah, ecco
<ago2> proverò ad installare quel pacchetto
<ago2> ciao a tutti, grazie dell'aiuto
<kopernikous> ciao
<kopernikous> ho un problema
<kopernikous> non riesco a installare ub 12.10
<kopernikous> il monitor mi da schermo nero e out of range H e V
<kopernikous> ho un acer 17'' 4:3
<kopernikous> vi prego aiutateme
<jester-> kopernikous: installa usando alternatecd
<kopernikous> sul sito non riesco a trovarlo
<jester-> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<jester-> kopernikous: che processore hai
<kopernikous> amd sempron 2400
<jester-> kopernikous: ram?
<kopernikous> 1gb
<kopernikous> ddr2
<jester-> kopernikous: forse ti converrebbe installare xubuntu o lubunto per macchine vecchiotte
<kopernikous> poi ho il portatile
<kopernikous> un sony vaio serie S inte core i5 6gb dd3
<kopernikous> 16:9
<kopernikous> da 14''
<kopernikous> lettore di impronta
<kopernikous> 3g
<jester-> comincia a fare col semprone. il vaio è uno dei piu indigesti a linux
<kopernikous> la lo uso con virtualbox
<jester-> kopernikous: vuo icomunque provare la normale ubuntu?
<kopernikous> li non avrei problemi
<kopernikous> i problemi li ho qui
<jester-> kopernikous: comunque http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/   la piu leggera. il sistema è lo stesso cambia la grafica
<jester-> la via di mezzo http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<kopernikous> cè tutto per la programmazione
<kopernikous> ?
<kopernikous> librerie etc
<jester-> kopernikous: os è lo stesso la roba che non c'è la installi eventualmente
<kopernikous> editor
<kopernikous> vi e emacs
<kopernikous> ok allora
<jester-> kopernikous: fai una cosa: installa http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<kopernikous> provo con la alternate e lubuntu
<jester-> kopernikous: poi puo iagiungere gi altri ambienti grafici  scegliere alla finestra di login
<kopernikous> oki
<Guest35965> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Guest35965> ?list
<Guest35965> list
<dod> cambia server.
<nobody_> salve
<nobody_> c'è qualcuno?
<nobody__> c'è nessunno?
<nannes> !nessuno | nobody__
<ubot-it> nobody__: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nobody__> qualcunno di voi ha installato ubuntu 64 bit?
<nannes> nobody__: boh.. tu spiega qual è il prlbmea
<nannes> *problema
<nobody__> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=526046
<nobody__> leggi
<nannes> LOL
<nobody__> perche lol?
<nannes> per la discussione loool
<nobody__> si lo avevo capito
<nobody__> ma cos'è che ti fa ridere?
<nannes> comunque mi sembra un po' iniqua la differenza in secondi, e
<nannes> quindi io mi astengo... vedi se qualcuno ha voglia di aiutarti, aspetta un po'
<nobody__> iniqua?
<nannes> nobody__: mi fa ridere che ci siano 17post di botta e risposta  per convincerti a segnalare un "bug"
<nobody__> e si ma è un bug?
<nobody__> e poi non so capace
<nannes> nobody__: io me ne fregherei :P 2min e 20 per 750mb non valgono la pena di stressarsi per risolvere
<nannes> e poi non bisogna "essere capaci".. devi solo descrivere il problema, tutto qua
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<reddos> ciao a tutti
<reddos> ci sono
<vincenzo> ciao!!
<vincenzo> qualcuno a proato a installare
<vincenzo> gta iv con playonlinux??
<g106> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo> provato
<g106> avrei un domandone o installato ubuntu 12.04
<g106> ma non funziona il wifi
<g106> qualcuno puo darmi una mano
<g106>  oggi e la prima volta che uso linux
<bobbybong> !wifi | g106
<ubot-it> g106: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<g106> gia guardato ma mi sono perso
<vincenzo> è un portatile??
<g106> si un eeepc asus netbook
<vincenzo> vai su driver aggiuntivi
<vincenzo> si ne ho uno anche io. :)
<g106> li ho installati i driver di windows
<vincenzo> errore
<g106> mi dice hardware rilevato si
<vincenzo> devi capire che e tutta un altra cosa
<g106> ma non trovo nessuna rete
<vincenzo> che driver hai installato
<g106> come se non funzionasse la scheda wifi
<g106> rtl8187
<vincenzo> non cè un altro??
<g106> in che senso
<vincenzo> a parte quello ce un altro driver
<vincenzo> ??
<g106> no non penso
<g106> la scheda e una r8187se
<vincenzo> prova a vedere
<vincenzo> su driver aggiuntivi
<nannes> Il Realtek8187 dovrebbe riconoscerlo da solo, basta pluggarlo e via
<vincenzo> ci sono i driver
<g106> mi puoi aiutare passo passo
<vincenzo> provane un altro
<nannes> g106: A che versione ce l'hai il kernel?
<g106> e la prima volta che uso linux
<nannes> g106: versione di ubuntu?
<g106> 12.04
<nannes> deve andare da solo allora
<nannes> la mia va
<nannes> ed è una rtl8187
<nannes> usb
<g106> no integrata
<g106> interna pci
<vincenzo> prova a fargli fare un aggiormento
<nannes> vincenzo: di cosa? di kernel?
<vincenzo> esatto
<vincenzo> a volte si risolve :)
<nannes> va boh diglielo tu.. secondo me funge ma non la usa nel modo giusto..
<vincenzo> io proma provo i driver che mi dà
<vincenzo> se funzione bene
<g106> nannes e come dovrei fare per vedere se va
<vincenzo> altrimenti faccio un aggiornamento
<vincenzo> prova ad andare sui driver aggiuntivi
<vincenzo> rimuovere
<g106> io oggi ho fatto gli aggiornamenti penso che mi abbia aggiornato anche il kernel
<vincenzo> quello installato
<nannes> g106: dai questo comando nel terminale, e facci vedere il risultato:
<nannes> ifconfig && sudo iwlist scan && arp -a
<vincenzo> e installa gli altri in basso
<g106> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:54:46:2b:08             indirizzo inet:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maschera:255.255.255.0           indirizzo inet6: fe80::223:54ff:fe46:2b08/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:7217 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:3397 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:5           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<nannes> !pastebin | g106
<ubot-it> g106: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<g106> scusate non sapevo
<nannes> g106: il comando completo eh
<g106> dal terminale l'ho copiato come faccio a farti vedere
<g106> nannes c6
<nannes> -.-' a mali estremi...
<nannes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoJDRvzMwnY
<nannes> g106: entro oggi è posibile? :D basta che ci incolli l'indirizzo della pagina del pastebin
<g106> scusa ma non mi apre il formato
<g106> Il tuo browser al momento non riconosce alcun formato video disponibile.
<g106> solo quel video non mi apre il resto si
<nannes> uff.. 1) Entri qua http://paste.ubuntu.com/         2) incolli la roba copiata dal terminale     3) dove c'è scritto nick scrivi g106, poi premi il pulsante "PASTE". Prendi l'indirizzo della pagina che ti si apre (quello in alto in alto nella barra bianca lunga) e ce lo incolli qui :)
<nannes> diosanto
<g106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032750/
<g106> grazie
<g106> scusa o copiata male
<g106> te lo rimando
<nannes> ahahahah no è comico xD
<g106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032752/
<g106> scusa ma e da oggi che sto cercando di capire come funziona ubuntu
<nannes> come tutti i sistemi operativi normali
<g106> ero abituato a win
<g106> comunque grazie per l'aiuto
<nannes> g106: vedi che il terminale si è bloccato con una richiesta? ti dice: [sudo] password for g:
<g106> si
<nannes> vuol dire che sta aspettando che tu gli dia la password, perchè il comando che ti ho dato richiede la password
<g106> fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032761/
<nannes> ma aldilà di questo, visto che di wlan0 non c'è traccia, sembrano i drivers i responsabili
<nannes> g106: ora dai quest'altro:  →  lspci
<g106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032765/
<nannes> g106: ora dai → ifconfig -a
<g106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032772/
<nannes> Capito... g106 prima hai detto "Ho messo i driver windows". Cosa intendevi? Che hai fatto esattamente?
<g106> si driver terze parti di win
<g106> ho ciccato alla grande
<nannes> g106: ma se è la prima volta che usi ubuntu... dimmi che guida hai seguito
<vincenzo> come faccio a far partire il gioco??
<vincenzo> non parte
<g106> leggendo su google
<g106> ma mi sa che ne ho lette na marea e mi sono incasinato
<g106> perche mi davano comandi della versione 8 di linux e io non li trovavo
<g106> mi potresti aiutare in qualche modo
<g106> ho e troppo lunga la storia
<vincenzo> io :)
<g106> nannes c6
<nannes> g106: comando: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-* ndiswrapper-modules-*
<g106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032797/
<nannes> g106: sudo rm -rf /etc/ndiswrapper
<g106> non ha fatto niente con questo comando
<nannes> normale.
<nannes> ora fai → lsmod
<g106> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032805/
<nannes> g106: riavvia il pc
<g106> dopo ti trovo qui
<nannes> si
<g106> ok
<g106_> nannes
<nannes> g106: ifconfig -a
<g106_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1032817/
<nannes> g106_: su Driver Aggiuntivi cosa c'è ?
<g106_> dove li trovo in conponenti aggiuntivi
<nannes> g106_: dalla dash
<nannes> che rottura
<nannes> mi sto rompendo..
<nannes> g106_: reinstalla ubuntu da zero
<nannes> poi torna qui e se ne riparla
<g106_> ok grazie
<g106_> dici che e andata male l'installazione
<nannes> No è che provando a farla andare puoi aver fatto un miliardo di cose, e non ha senso lottare contro i tuoi stessi danni. :)
<nannes> Quindi reinstalla da zero, così i danni da riparare son solo quelli di Ubuntu, non i tuoi :)
<g106_> ok grazie
<g106_> la reinstallo ci sentiamo poi
<nannes> Yea ;)
<pinco> t
<aaaaa> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<nannes> ahahah incredibile!! certe scene son comiche xD
<nannes> Uno entra solo per prendere il link di imagebin. poi esce ... XD
<nannes> Google va in pensione con IRC XD
#ubuntu-it 2012-06-10
<Nickneon81> buongiorno a tutti
<Nickneon81> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Nickneon81> ho un problemino con le schede video del mio pc, ubuntu 12.04
<Nickneon81> precisamente vanno a palla e non riesco a rallentarle... ho un crossfire con due ati 5770
<nannes> lol vanno a palla e ti lamenti!? XD
<nannes> Nickneon81: Scrivi su terminale → glxgears -info ← poi lascialo una decina di secondi, esci dalla finestra e guarda che valori registra
<Nickneon81> hahahahahaha
<Nickneon81> sembra un aereo
<Nickneon81> :D
<Nickneon81> ok installo il pacchetto che non c'era
<Nickneon81> 7528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1505.578 FPS 7010 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1401.999 FPS 7040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1407.964 FPS 7042 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1408.249 FPS 6757 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1350.865 FPS 6768 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1353.461 FPS 6862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1372.348 FPS 6714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1342.694 FPS 6852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1370.394 FPS
<nickneon81_> ragazzi risolto smanettando un po'
<nickneon81_> Ati Catalyst
<nannes> sorry si è disconnesso
<nickneon81_> installate, avviate
<nickneon81_> e poi configurato il crossfire X
<alessio> ciao  qualcuno  puo' aiutarmi?
<nannes> alessio: dipende
<fester_> salve
<alessio> siccome  sto  installando  ubuntu 12.04  sul mio  pc
<fester_> Ad ogni avvio, mi compare il popup di segnalzione errore su gnome-setting-daemon
<nannes> Buondììì... Oggi è il grande giorno, dove l'Italia riceverà una gran sussa dagli spagnoli
<fester_> da inviare come errore
<alessio> vorrei togliere  delle  partizioni  nascoste  come  faccio
<alessio> ?
<nannes> alessio: Vai nel partizionamento manuale e le togli.
<fester_> Anzi sarebbe meglio buttare giu il servizio che fa le segnalazioni :D
<nannes> Comunque, di solito, le partizioni nascoste non vanno tolte nei notebooks, servono per il ripristino
<nannes> fester_: lol.. qual è l'errore?
<alessio> ok  ora  si sta  installando  il  s/o    poi  lo faccio
<fester_> nannes: Non lo so, però lui mi dice di inviare la segnalazione agli sviluppatori
<fester_> Lasciamo perdere questo errore che e' meno grave. Su Driver aggiuntivi mi trovo due voci, voi pure
<alessio> dove  sarebbe  scusa  il  partizionamento manuale?  sono  poco pratico  di  ubuntu
<nannes> fester_: certo se ne possono trovare anche 3.. :) Ma perchè?
<fester_> nannes: Ho installato la prima voce quella dei driver, la seconda e' quella (post release) , dovrei installare anche quella o va in sostituzione?
<nannes> alessio: Nella prima parte dell'installazione c'è la fase di partizionamento. Puoi scegliere se farlo manuale (cliccando su "Altro") oppure le solite voci tipo "installa sopra windows" ecc
<nannes> fester_: uhm dipende.. vai vedere che voci sono.. fai uno screen
<nannes> fester_: Comunque, se tutto funziona, sempre meglio non cambiare niente
<fester_> nannes: vedo compiz un po a scatti, non vorrei che i driver che ci sono adesso non sono performanti
<nannes> fester_: scheda video?
<fester_> Radeon HD 5670
<nannes> uhm.. non è il massimo .. comunque fai uno screenshot della finestra, così vedo
<fester_> nannes: con la 11.04 che avevo fino a 3 giorni fa era una meraviglia. Lo screenshot dove lo incollo?
<nannes> !image > fester_
<ubot-it> fester_, please see my private message
<ZioScar> salve
<ZioScar> il riproduttore di filmati (nonostante abbia messo tutti i repository di medibunti ecc...) non ne vuole sapere di far partire gli mp4....sapete il perchè? (non consigliatemi vlc grazie)
<nannes> ZioScar: Ti consiglio vlc :)
<ZioScar> nannes, si...certo..
<Holden> ZioScar, non credo servano repo esterni, solo i plugin di gstreamer
<ZioScar> Holden, ma con medibuntu non dovrebbero essere già stati installati?
<Holden> ZioScar, non so cosa sia medibuntu
<Holden> e non capisco perchè la gente usa roba esterna quando tutto il necessario è nei repo ufficiali
<ZioScar> Holden, ma è ufficiale anche quello
<nannes> ZioScar: scherzo... Magari se ci dici quale errore da...
<fester_> scusate ma quando faccio stamp dalla tastiera dove va a salvare l'immagine??
<Holden> non credo ZioScar, ma ripeto, mai usato
<ZioScar> Holden, ok
<ZioScar> nannes, nessun errore, apro il file, non spunta il video..
<nannes> ZioScar: beh allora aprilo da terminale e vedi l'errore, no?!
<ZioScar> nannes, onestamente non so come si possa aprire un video da terminale
<nannes> ZioScar: mplayer --help
<ZioScar> nannes, non si chiama così
<fester_> nannes: http://imagebin.org/215831
<ZioScar> in italiano è riproduttore di filmati
<ZioScar> in inglese non lo so
<nannes> -.-'
<sigghin> ciao a tutti
<nannes> è il vecchio Totem
<nannes> ZioScar: bene, allora  totem --help
<nannes> fester_: ah son entrambi fglrx, uno è solo l'aggiornamento. Uhm, se vuoi lo puoi installare, anche se non credo che farà miracoli. Comunque se è consigliato lì, problemi non ne da'
<sigghin> mi potete aiutare nell'installazione drive catalyst 12.4 con kernel 3.4.0??
<fester_> nannes: quindi il post release e' un aggiornamento?
<fester_> Non fa casino?
<nannes> fester_: se appare li, casino non ne fa. E anche se fosse, poi si può disattivare
<fester_> va bini....!
<fester_> nannes:  senti ho capito perche' fa errore gnome-setting-daemon
<ZioScar> nannes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033484/
<fester_> la cartella delle impostazioni di gnome e' rimasta nella home quella di gnome precedente il 2. Sara' questo?
<nannes> fester_: boh lo sai tu :D comunque se vuoi puoi resettare le impo di gnome senza pudore :D
<nannes> !gnomereset | fester_
<ubot-it> fester_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<fester_> grazie nannes , ti offriro' una birra
<sigghin> qualcuno ha avuto problemi nella compilazione dei moduli del kernel installando i drive catalyst 12.4???grazie
<nannes> fester_: Ok scambio equo
<nannes> sigghin: Se non sbaglio, i 12.4 ci son già nei repository. Quindi non è necessario compilarli
<nannes> ZioScar: boh non dice niente.. Però posso dirti che io, che non ho mai usato totem, ho provato adesso ad aprire un mp4 e funge perfettamente. Dovresti installare il pacchetto  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nannes> secondo me ^^ (non son sicuro, ma è una dei pochi pacchetti che ho, che abbiano codec dentro)
<sigghin> nannes:installandoli da repository mi installa la versione 8 e la versione post relase non funziona
<ZioScar> nannes, lo ho già quello
<nannes> ZioScar: installa anche i faad2
<ZioScar> nannes, già mesi
<ZioScar> messi
<efius> ciao a tutti. Ho installato ubuntu 12.04 gnome shell remix ma non riesco ad installare un programma per il controllo della CPU/ventola mi potete aiutare?
<nannes> sigghin: Con il nuovo xorg (sui nuovi Ubuntu) è impossibile avere gli 8, non sarebbe compatibile
<nannes> sigghin: Il numero che vedi nel sito ati 12.4 corrisponde alla 8.68 se non erro
<sigghin> nannes,sono riuscito a installare la versione 12.4 manualmente con una pacth per il kernel 3.2 solo in questo caso la mia scheda ati viene riconosciuta e riesco a usare compiz
<ZioScar> nannes, bastava rinominare un file
<ZioScar> nannes, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522988
<azuma> salve, non riesco ad aggiornare i repository
<nannes> azuma: lsb_release -a && cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<efius> ciao a tutti. Ho installato ubuntu 12.04 gnome shell remix ma non riesco ad installare un programma per il controllo della CPU/ventola mi potete aiutare? oppure mi potete consigliare qualche procedura per modificare manualmente le impostazioni??
<azuma> nannes: grazie di nuovo, anche per ieri, oggi è un'altra cosa, ho installato Abi word e Gnumeric + Opera, ora la situazione è migliorata, si potrebbe fare qualcosa anche per la scheda video (ATI Radeon Xpress 1100)???
<nannes> azuma: hai messo zram?
<azuma> nannes, no, provvedo subito!!!
<nannes> azuma: in pv il comando. Serve un repo non ufficiale
<azuma> nannes: scusa, non ti seguo, come faccio ad installarlo?
<ozstriker> salve
<nannes> sigghin: ecco la guida ufficiale http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Installing_Catalyst_Manually_.28from_AMD.2FATI.27s_site.29
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi sa dire come gestire l'ipod con ubuntu
<ozstriker> ?
<nannes> azuma: è già integrato nel kernal. Non bisogna installarlo. Bisogna abilitarlo. Il comando te l'ho mandato nel messaiio in PV
<azuma> nannes: ricevuto, grazie
<nannes> ozstriker: quello originale apple?
<ozstriker> si la versione con la cam
<sigghin> nammes,grazie e' questa che ho seguito x l'installzione ma se provo ad aggiornare il kernel alla 3.4 e rinstallare i drive ati non funziona, rilevo sempre un errore nella  compilazione nei moduli
<nannes> efius: Come si chiama il programma?
<nannes> sigghin: mmm che errore?
<ozstriker> nannes spe che ti dico il modello
<efius> nannes: CPU frequency l'ho trovato sul sito https://extensions.gnome.org/#
<nannes> efius: ah ecco, ok.. Che problema da'?
<nannes> ozstriker: se sai un po' d'inglese --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPod
<efius> nannes: non lo installa
<ozstriker> ok mo le do un occhiata
<efius> nannes: o meglio lo installa ma su impostazioni avanzate non lo ritrovo
<ozstriker> cmq il mio problema è che con gtkpod non carica ne cancella i file
<ozstriker> ho provato con amarok ed è uguale
<ozstriker> con rhythmbox uguale e pure cn bashee
<azuma> nannes: ok, credo che stia installando...dopo ti mando il link su paste
<nannes> azuma: ci mette al max 20sec
<azuma> nannes: ...sarà colpa della mia connessione lenta??? non mi trovo in Italia...
<ozstriker> nannes ti posso chiedere un altra cosa?
<ozstriker> come posso fare un test alle ram per vedere le prestazioni?
<nannes> ozstriker: memorytest86+...
<ozstriker> sul terminale?
<sigghin> nammes, scusa ma ho dovuto cercare l'errore , nell'installazione dei drive ati 12.4    "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.4.0-030400-generic-pae (i686)"
<nannes> ozstriker: no, nel Grub al boot
<ozstriker> ah ok grazie mille
<ozstriker> ogni tanto mi va in crash  qualcosa
<ozstriker> e mi sembra strano con due giga di ram
<nannes> sigghin: sei un po' avanti di versione. Ufficialmente, solo dai Catalyst 12.6 ci sarà compatibilita con linux>3.3!
<nannes> In realtà han fatto pure una patch, ma non saprei quanto fidarmi...
<nannes> Mah, se vuoi --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1988444
<azuma> nannes: ha finito ora (?!) e non sò decifrare l'output! avrà installato anche ZRam??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033546/
<sigghin> nannes,ho seguito anche questa guida compresa la pacth,ma ho sempre lo stesso errore, non capisco perche su la mia scheda che e' una ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series ,non riesco a fare una installazione normale senza applicare pacth anche sul kernel 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<nannes> azuma: ma nooo quello era per farti funzionare i repo, non per zram! XD
<nannes> sigghin: ma prima hai detto il contrario
<azuma> nannes: ti ho incollato tutto...c'è anche il comando che mi hai dato in PV
<nannes> hai detto che nella 3.2 sei riuscito, nella 3.4 no
<nannes> azuma: ok ok ma se prima non fixiamo i repo, non può funzionare quello :P
<sigghin> nannes,si sono riuscito ma solamente applicando una pacth a drive ati 12.4
<nannes> sigghin: le ati danno molti problemi su linux purtroppo. Devi averela pazienza di smanettaci su e trovare il problema.
<sigghin> nannes,ok grazie
<efius> nannes: non si può fare niente?
<nannes> efius: non l'ho mai provato quel coso.. cerca su google tu, magari trovi
<efius> nannes: ehhhh non c'è niente neppure li. Grazie lo stesso. ciaooo
<nannes> azuma: inizia a fare questo → sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> azuma: aperto?
<azuma> nannes: command not found....
<nannes> azuma: uh giusto, hai Lubuntu :D
<azuma> nannes: sì
<nannes> sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<azuma> nannes: aperto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033564/
<nannes> Seleziona tutto quello che c'è dentro e cancella.    Una volta che è **bianco** incollaci questo --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033561/ <-- ..poi: File>Salva   ed Esci.
<azuma> nannes: fatto
<azuma> nannes: ora commando che mi hai mandato da PV?
<nannes> no un attimo
<nannes> sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123*
<nannes> NOO
<nannes> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<nannes> quest ultimo^^ L'altro NOO
<azuma> ok
<azuma> nada
<nannes> azuma: bene. Se ora fai  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nannes> dovrebbe rispondere nulla
<azuma> nannes: niente
<nannes> bene. ora fai   prima un   sudo apt-get update
<nannes> poi il comando che ti ho dato in pv,
<nannes> e mi fai vedere in pastebin
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033579/
<azuma> nannes: non trova il pacchetto...torno più tardi...
<nicotano> salve
<SteTrial> Buona domenica a tutti, posso chiedere un informazione su un problema che riguarda il mio pc In ubuntu?
<nannes> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<^zenyhooubby-it> ciao!
<nannes> !ciao | ^zenyhooubby-it
<ubot-it> ^zenyhooubby-it: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<SteTrial> Ti ringrazio,allora il problema è questo,ho un notebook dell'hp , che ha incorporato un subwoofer,in pratica quando sono in windows 7 ogni volta che spengo fa un took che è normale,mentre in ubuntu quando spengo il pc,non fa questo took,ma sgracchia il suono, e non vorrei che mi bruciasse qualcosa..
<^zenyhooubby-it> ciao nannes! :)
<nannes> fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkk che maleee ho sbattutooo
<^zenyhooubby-it> XD
<^zenyhooubby-it> sei proprio un nannolo
<^zenyhooubby-it> nannes per caso sai come aggiornare ubuntu dalla 10.04 lts alla 12? Ho provato ma non appare nemmeno l'opzione...
<nannes> SteTrial: intendi il suono in chiusura?
<SteTrial> si esatto
<nannes> Stequelli li togli dalle preferenze dell'audio, su "effetti sonori"!
<nannes> SteTrial* ^
<SteTrial> sono su impostazione audio,ma dove leggo subwoofer,non mi lascia selezionare
<^zenyhooubby-it> sapete come aggiornare dalla 10.04 alla 12, senza gli intermedi? Ho anche ubuntu 12 live su chiavetta ma quando la avvio mi dà un errore di driver firmware e dice di aggiornarlo...
<SteTrial> io ho reinstallato ubuntu
<SteTrial> non ho aggiornato
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: l'aggiornamento è una pataccata.. sarebbe meglio evitarlo...
<^zenyhooubby-it> si, ma se non ho altra scelta... la chiavetta live non và
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: poi, a seconda di che computer è, rischia di andarti lento con il nuovo unity..!
<SteTrial> ma masterizza su un cd
<^zenyhooubby-it> mi dice che devo scaricare driver firmware
<nannes> Il problema è solo la chiavetta internet?
<^zenyhooubby-it> intendo la live-usb
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: che computer è?
<^zenyhooubby-it> acer apire 3630
<^zenyhooubby-it> 1.6 ghz 512 ram
<SteTrial> scusate ritornando al mio problema, come faccio a disattivare questo subwoofer'
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: ecco vedi, aggiornare peggiora solo le cose. Al massimo puoi installarci Lubuntu!
<^zenyhooubby-it> è che io adesso ho la 10.04 e credo proprio che sia fin troppo vecchia
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: infatti, installa la Lubuntu 12.04!
<nannes> Lubuntu però1 con la 'elle' iniziale!!
<^zenyhooubby-it> se installo il driver firmware come mi dice nel messaggio di errore è una cosa molto lunga?
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: fai vedere questo messaggio
<^zenyhooubby-it> eh, non l'ho copiato, devo riavviare e far ripartire la live-usb
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: lool ma lettore cd non ne ha?
<^zenyhooubby-it> si, ma è sfasciato XD
<SteTrial> posso chiedere a chi per il problema del subwoofer?
<nannes> SteTrial: se il problema è il suono in chiusura di ubuntu, disattiva quello, lasciando perdere il subwoofer.
<SteTrial> ho disattivato l'audio ma lo fa ancora
<^zenyhooubby-it> grazie nannes allora mi copio il messaggio :)
<nannes> okey
<SteTrial> prima quando avevo la versione 11 non dava questo problema
<nannes> Steguarda su "driver aggiuntivi" se ci sono quelli audio
<SteTrial> no nn c'è niente solo driver grafici NVIDIA
<SteTrial> nessuno sa darmi risposte?
<nannes> Stea volte provare a cercarle da soli non guasta :)
<nannes> SteTrial: ^^
<SteTrial> vabe scriverò sul forum
<nannes> -.-'
<SteTrial> grazie comunque!!!!!!
<g106> ciao a tutti
<nannes> dio ma i problemi su ubuntu sono infiniti? :S :O
<nannes> cazz non c'è un giorno che non viene nessuno
<nannes> oooogni giorno qualcuno
<nannes> boh
<g106> dai ancora non ti ho scocciato
<g106> comunque ho reinstallato tutto
<nannes> 6 miliardi di persone al mondo, una manciata di milioni usano ubuntu, di cui poche migliaia in italia.... e sempre pieno
<nannes> g106: si non è per te in particolare :D tranq..
<g106> a ok grazie
<g106> ti chiedo piu tardi ora devo andare via
<g106> a dopo
<^zenyhooubby-it> lol
<^zenyhooubby-it> ehm scusi gentile signor nannes, avrei un problemino con ubuntu...
<^zenyhooubby-it> mi darebbe mica una mano neh?
<^zenyhooubby-it> XD
<nannes> una mano si, ma per darti un colpo :D
<^zenyhooubby-it> haahaha
<^zenyhooubby-it> lol
<^zenyhooubby-it> sono appena andato nell'indirizzo segnato dal messaggio di errore...
<^zenyhooubby-it> ma non esiste! XD
<^zenyhooubby-it> rofl
<^zenyhooubby-it> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<nannes> lolol
<nannes> aaa ti servono i b43!
<nannes> ma non capisco perchè te li chieda per l'installazione
<^zenyhooubby-it> picchì, ne sai qualcosa?
<nannes> eccertu
<^zenyhooubby-it> eccheneso io perchè li chiede, è scieccu!
<nannes> ma sono driver della wifi, non so a cosa servono nell'installazione
<Drizamanuber> ciao a tutti, ho installato una penna della vodafone per la connessione via internet, che adesso voglio rimuovere da ubuntu 11.04, come facccio?
<^zenyhooubby-it> lol
<nannes> zeny sicuro che è fatta bene la pennina?!
<^zenyhooubby-it> la mia pennina? accertu che è fatta bene! che domande
<nannes> Drizamanuber: cosa vuoi rimuovere,
<nannes> la penna, la connessione
<^zenyhooubby-it> vuoi che te la faccio vedere? XD
<nannes> o il computer? xD
<nannes> zeny -.-
<Drizamanuber> nannes: i programmi che mi ha installto il setup della penna, è una connessione che a me non interessa
<nannes> Drizamanuber: beh noi purtroppo non possiamo sapere quali sono :D
<Drizamanuber> nannes: la connessione so come rimuoverla
<nannes> Però tu puoi entrare e vedere cosa c'è nello script d'instalalzione
<^zenyhooubby-it> comunque credo di sì, pochi giorni fà ho installato ubuntu 12 con stessa penna su altro pc, nannes...
<Drizamanuber> nannes: questo lo so, mica siete dei veggenti, ma come posso trovare la cartella in cui ha inserito i file
<nannes> Drizamanuber: te l'ho appena detto
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ora provo a controllre
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: trovato, è un bug
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: devi far partire il kernel con il parametro b43.blacklist=yes
<nannes> almeno così riesci ad installare ^
<^zenyhooubby-it> davvero?
<^zenyhooubby-it> grande nannes! :)
<^zenyhooubby-it> e... come faccio?
<Drizamanuber> nannes: non so dove sai questo script
<Drizamanuber> nannes:  il mio problema è che è rimasta l'icona nelle applicazioni, è possibile rimuoverla?
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: appena vedi la solita lista "Installa ubuntu" "prova senza installare" "controlla difetti disco" ecc ecc.
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: ze premi F6
<nannes> e ti permette di aggiungere parametri alla riga di boot del kernel
<nannes> lì ci aggiungi la riga che ti ho dato
<^zenyhooubby-it> il problema è che non mi fà nemmeno vedere la lista, solo l'errore e nient'altro
<nannes> e poi fai proseguire col boot
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: allora tieni premuto shift
<nannes> (prima che esca l'errore)
<nannes> Drizamanuber: il problema non è l'icona in sè. ma il programma. Se c'è l'icona è erchè c'è ancora il programma. Quindi devi togliere il pacchetto interessato. E qui sorge la domanda: da dove hai installato il software per la chiavetta???
<nannes> se l'hai installato dalla chiavetta stessa, allora lo script d'installazione sarà proprio li, nella chiavetta!
<^zenyhooubby-it> allora tengo premuto shift e scrivo "b43.blacklist=yes", e proseguo...
<^zenyhooubby-it> aspetta shift oppure F6?
<nannes> con shift ti fa uscire un menu di scelta...
<nannes> nel menu devi cercare la voce per aggiungere "boot options"
<Drizamanuber> nannes: nella chiavetta c'è un file di setup
<nannes> Drizamanuber: ecco aprilo, tanto sarà uno script
<Drizamanuber> nannes:  come faccio ad aprirlo?
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ci sono 4 file, autorun.inf setup.exe setup_vbm_lite.exe e version.ini
<nannes> ma loool quella è roba per win!
<Drizamanuber> nannes: da quello che ho capito devrebbe averlo installato in c:\\programmi\\vodafone\\vodafone
<nannes> non dirmi che hai usato il coso per installare quelli! -o-"
<nannes> Drizamanuber: quel percorso non esiste su linux
<Drizamanuber> nannes: lo so
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ma ho usato wine per installarlo
<nannes> ahh ecco.. vedi, dillo prima :D
<Drizamanuber> nannes: e siccome questa emme di chiave gira in windows, credo che abbia fatto un po' di casino
<Drizamanuber> nannes: scusa!!!!!
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ma il setup l'ha fatto tutto in automatico, io non ho potuto scegliere niente
<nannes> Drizamanuber: cerca nella dash:
<nannes> disinstalla software di wine
<Drizamanuber> nannes: la vodafone mi è sempre stata sugli zebedei e adesso è passata a un livello superiore
<nannes> eheh
<Drizamanuber> nannes: devo disinstallare tutto wine?
<nannes> no no :)
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ah ok
<nannes> se trovi l'opzione, è come il "aggiungi/rimuovi programmi" di win
<nannes> io ce l'ho su Applicazioni  Wine, non so dove ce c'abbia tu su Precise
<Drizamanuber> nannes: cerco le applicazioni di wine
<Drizamanuber> nannes: nella dash c'è l'icona configura wine, ma se la clicco non succede niente
<nannes> Drizamanuber: da terminale > wine uninstaller
<Drizamanuber> nannes: spetta
<Drizamanuber> nannes: si è aperta la finestra aggiungi rimuovi programmi
<nannes> non c'è il merdaio vodafone?
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ma la merdaccia non c'è
<nannes> vabbè dai che ti frega
<Drizamanuber> nannes: c'è solo 1clickdownloader
<nannes> al max cancelli le cartelle direttamente
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ok
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ma come faccio a cancellarle se non so dove c...o le ha messe?
<nannes> Drizamanuber: il disco C di wine lo trovi su  cd ~/.wine/drive_c/    :)
<Drizamanuber> nannes: lo cerco
<Drizamanuber> nannes: non so dov'è la cartella di wine, come faccio a cercarla?
<nannes> nautilus ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Drizamanuber> nannes: scusa ma sono un neofita, quel simbolino dopo la parola nautilus, non so doc'è!!!
<nannes> AltGr + ì
<nannes> (la i accentata)
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ok
<Drizamanuber> nannes: e vaii!!!! granddel
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ho trovato la cartella della merdaccia, ora che faccio?
<nannes> lol lo sai.. distruggi tutto
<Drizamanuber> nannes: passami l'hammer
<Drizamanuber> che sfascio tutto lol
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ops ho sciacciato accidentalmente shift +  canc eheheheh
<Drizamanuber> nannes: distrutto
<nannes> xD
<Drizamanuber> nannes: però è rimasta l'icona nella dash
<Drizamanuber> nannes: come faccio a distruggere anche quella?
<nannes> mmmmh... dash dash... boh!!
<nannes> io sono ancora anti-unity quindi mai provato!
<nannes> cerca su google, c'è di sicuro
<Drizamanuber> nannes: bene, grazie di tutto
<Drizamanuber> nannes: tra poco provo ad accendere il pc del mio amico, devo installargli questa benedetta chiave
<Drizamanuber> nannes: il problema è che il suo è un pc vecchio e per farlo funzionare ho dovuto installare xubuntu 12.04, puoi aiutarmi anche con questo sbattimento?
<nannes> certo.. se si tratta di far mollare winzozz a qualcuno, ci sono sempre :D
<nannes> comunque, Drizamanuber, metti Lubuntu per favore.
<nannes> è molto piuù leggero/veloce
<Drizamanuber> ah
<Drizamanuber> nannes: non ho voglia di fare quello sbattimento
<Drizamanuber> nannes: poi tra un paio d'ore viene a riprendersi il pc e non farei comunque in tempo
<Drizamanuber> nannes: comunque xubuntu gira bene
<nannes> vaboh
<Drizamanuber> nannes: tanto è per uno che non è neanche capace ad accendere un telefonino, figurati se capisce qualcosa di pc
<Drizamanuber> nannes: quando avrà imparato qualcosina gli dirò di comprarsene uno un po' più recente
<Drizamanuber> nannes: adesso spengo e mi riconnetto con l'altro pc
<Drizamanuber> nannes: a dopo
<nannes> Drizamanuber: bloccagli gli aggiornamenti
<nannes> che a chi non usa bene il pc danno fastidio e posson creare problemi
<azuma> nannes: problemi con ZRam enabler
<nannes> azuma: dì tutto..
<jester-> sera
<nannes> azuma: che problemi?
<azuma> nannes: mio ultimo paste da terminale http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033579/
<nannes> ingredibbile :D devi fixare i repo
<nannes> allora prima di tutto
<nannes> azuma: sudo leafpad /etc/apt/sources.list
<nannes> e elimina la riga   con cdrom oneiric
<nannes> tutta la riga
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033814/
<azuma> nannes: ce ne sono 2 di righe con CDROM
<nannes> azuma: togli tutta la numero 6
<nannes> poi salva ed esci
<azuma> scusa, la 5 forse
<Drizamanuber> nannes: rieccomi con xubuntu
<azuma> ok
<nannes> azuma: si, nel pastebin è numerato col 6 :)
<Drizamanuber> nannes: come faccio con questa maledetta penna?
<azuma> fatto
<nannes> azuma: ora vai su Sistema>Amministrazione>Sorgenti Software
<azuma> nannes: ok, ci sono
<nannes> azuma: vai su "Altro software" Cosa vedi?
<nannes> Elimina tutto!!
<azuma> nannes: vedo i nomi di tutti i paesi...
<nannes> paesi???
<nannes> fai uno screen please
<azuma> a no, ok, elimino tutto, ci sono, ci son 3 indirizzi
<Drizamanuber> c'è qualcuno pratico con l'installazione di chiavette internet della vodafone su un pc con xubuntu 12.04?
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<KerneLPanick> ciao a tutti
<KerneLPanick> vorrei esportare il display di una macchina remota..  ho configurato tutto ma sul mio client non ho  X in ascolto.. credo sia l'opzione -nolisten
<KerneLPanick> come faccio a disailitarla?=
<Drizamanuber> nannes: scusa se ti disturbo ancora
<nannes> azuma: sei vivo??
<Drizamanuber> nannes: ieri mi hanno consigliato di fare un sudo apt-get install ....switch se non mi sbaglio
<azuma> nannes: ci sono 3 indirizzi con archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner...archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner(codice sorgente) e ppa.launchpad.shnatzel etc...
<azuma> nannes: ci sono, ok, cancello tutto, vè?
<nannes> azuma: tutto eccetto archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<azuma> nannes: fatto
<KerneLPanick> ao ma su ubuntu 12 non c'èe menu.lst  ?
<nannes> KerneLPanick: ha cambiato nome
<nannes> KerneLPanick: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<KerneLPanick> ma si configura uguale ?
<nannes> KerneLPanick: un po' diverso
<KerneLPanick> grazie :)
<nannes> azuma: ora vai pure su autenticazione e elimina tutte le chiavi LASCIANDO SOLO quelle due di ubuntu
<KerneLPanick> per quella cosa di X
<nannes> le prime 2
<azuma> nannes: cioè lascio solo le chiavi di firma automatica, eliminando launchpad, opera, wine etc???
<nannes> si elimina tutte
<nannes> si ricreano dopo
<azuma> fatto
<g106> ciao a tutti
<g106> a chi posso chiedere per il wifi
<nannes> g106: vai
<nannes> rtl8187se
<g106> si esatto
<g106> ascolta solo una cosa
<nannes> jester-: g106 ha una realtek rtl8187se e dice che non gli funge... aveva pacioccato con ndiswrapper e gli ho fatto reinstallare ubuntu da zero.
<g106> quando ho messo il cd
<nannes> Io credevo che le 8187 fosserò già supportate dal nuovo kernel bah
<g106> senza installare il wifi funziona
<nannes> cioè "senza installare il wifi" ?
<g106> ma se lo installo nel cd non va
<g106> si senza installare ubuntu
<g106> lanciandolo dal cd
<g106> il wifi va
<nannes> azuma: per finire, vai  su  "software per ubuntu"   e su  "scaricare da" scegli  SERVER PRINCIPALE. Ora puoi chiudere
<g106> se installo ubuntu non va
<jester-> nannes: eth o wifi
<nannes> jester-: wifi
<nannes> scheda pci
<jester-> nannes: fagli installare i backport cw
<jester-> il metapacco
<g106> ditemi tutto
<jester-> e nsisvrapper -l   vedi i moduli wapper , sudo ndiswrapper -r nomemodulo  li rimiove
<azuma> nannes: errors  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033854/
<nannes> azuma: nslookup google.it
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033860/
<nannes> azuma: tu hai gravi problemi di dns
<azuma> nannes: prendo la benzina?
<nannes> azuma: eheh no ci vuole un attimo :D
<nannes> azuma: descrivimi la tua connessione. wifi?cavo?  c'è router/sottoreti di mezzo?   come l'hai impostata,conConnessioniDiRete ??
<g106> nannes: dimmi quando ti posso scocciare
<azuma> nannes: sono in paese tropicale, attaccato alla linea di ufficio per mezzo di cavo da -suppongo- router o forse modem
<jester-> g106: cosa risponde: ndiswrapper -l
<nannes> jester-: no niente ndiswrapper gliel'ho fatto togliere
<nannes> doveva funzionare senza.
<jester-> g106: uname -r e incolla qui
<nannes> azuma: Beato!! *___*
<nannes> azuma: capisco, quindi in dhcp... e nel tuo bell'ufficio stanno bloccando le connessioni che non gli van bene ihih
<g106> jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033867/
<nannes> azuma: ma non preoccuparti ora li freghiamo :P
<jester-> g106: uname -r e incolla qui
<ZioScar> quando disinstallo un programma mi da sempre questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033868/
<ZioScar> che fare?
<azuma> nannes: esatto, sicuramente i porno non funzionano, il provider nazionale ha dei filtri di qualche tipo
<g106> 3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<jester-> ZioScar: pare che hai massacrato /etc/default/grub
<nannes> azuma: mmm fammi ragionare un attimo... si può fare con http tunneling
<nannes> oppure
<jester-> ZioScar: fa vedere il contenuto delfile
<mao_> Buon pomeriggio
<jester-> g106: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic
<nannes> azuma: se fai →  ping -c5 208.67.222.222   che esce?
<ZioScar> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033870/
<g106> jester li installo
<jester-> ZioScar: correggi GRUB_GFXMODE=>>1920x1080-24<<   in GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080-24
<jester-> ZioScar: e dai updatre-grub
<jester-> in sudo
<g106> ok
<jester-> ZioScar: anche in riga 11
<Guest759> salve, ho una stick WIn tv nova Hauppauge dvb-t. Come posso fare per farla funzionare su ubuntu?
<jester-> ZioScar: c'è di tutto e di piu di sminchiato dentro al file
<ZioScar> jester-, non posso portarlo allo stato originario?
<mao_> Una domanda da pivello ho scaricato Windows Installer finita l'installazione ho riavviato il pc ma non mi fa scegliere di far partire Unbuntu anziche' Windows grazie
<jester-> ZioScar: correeggi la riga 26 e in riga 11 lasci solo "quiet spalsh e fregatene del coso pirla plymout
<nannes> azuma: se fai →  ping -c5 208.67.222.222 ←  che esce?
<jester-> ZioScar: commenta pure la riga 12
<g106> ok jester installato: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033875/
<jester-> g106: hai fatto?
<nannes> moz_: è pieno di guide su gggggggggggle su ubuntu+winTv controlla
<jester-> g106: riavvia con la penna attaccata
<g106> ma la mia non e una penna
<moz_> [71258.822968] dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T Stick successfully initialized and connected
<g106> e una scheda interna
<jester-> allora riavvia e basta
<g106> ok
<g106> a dopo
<moz_> ah, riavvio?
<ZioScar> jester-, dove lo trovo il file ripristinato?
<jester-> ZioScar: correggi come indicato sopra che torna originale
<ZioScar> jester-, fatto
<^zenyhooubby-it> eilà
<ZioScar> jester-, ma non mi fa fare l'upgrade grub
<ZioScar> scusa, update
<nannes> g106: sudo rmmod iwlwifi; sleep 5; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<ZioScar> jester-, tieni, rimandamelo corretto da te. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033886/
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: fatto?
<^zenyhooubby-it> nuuuu :(
<jester-> ZioScar: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" video=uvesafb:mode_option=1920x1080-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<^zenyhooubby-it> non riesco a scrivere nulla
<jester-> ZioScar: in GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<nannes> :/
<^zenyhooubby-it> provo a tenere premuto shift, ma niente
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: con lo shift niente?
<nannes> :///
<^zenyhooubby-it> non mi fà scrivere
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: hai provato a disabilitare la wireless (dal pulsantino nel fianco del notebook)
<^zenyhooubby-it> .no, è vero non ci ho pensato
<g106ave> ok jester ci sono
<jester-> g106ave: alura?
<ZioScar> jester-, ok, provo a riavviare
<g106ave> non ce il wifi
<nannes> g106ave: sudo rmmod iwlwifi; sleep 5; sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<jester-> g106ave: iwconfig
<jester-> nannes: controllato dmesg se manca il firmware?
<g106ave> nannes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033898/
<nannes> jester-: stavo vedendo che è quel piccolo bug
<nannes> g106ave: ora fai   ifconfig
<nannes> g106ave: ops intendevo   ifconfig -a
<nannes> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<g106ave> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033907/
<azuma> salta la linea qua...
<jester-> nannes: cje scheda è cje èrendo nota?
<nannes> evvaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<nannes> jester-: è una (pci) realtek 8187se
<nannes> la 'se'  è diversa dalle altre
<azuma> nannes: che dici, ci arrendiamo per oggi? mi sembra di averti disturbato fin troppo
<nannes> azuma: io te l'ho detto non rispondevi :S ma se non vuoi più ok!
<nannes> io ci sono fino all'inizio della partita :D
<azuma> nannes: ok, ci sono, ma sai ho la linea "ballerina" a volte c'è, a volte no
<nannes> ah ok...
<nannes> azuma: se fai →  ping -c5 208.67.222.222   che esce?
<azuma> nannes: questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033921/
<g106ave> jester nanes ?
<nannes> g106ave: è fatto, ora deve fungere!
<nannes> azuma: benissimo, gli OpenDNS non li bloccano
<g106ave> provo a staccare il cavo di rete
<g106ave> perche cosi reti non ne rileva
<nannes> 610ma non era wireless ?! :/
<g106ave> si solo che ora sono collegato con il cavo
<g106ave> ora lo stacco
<nannes> azuma: echo -e "nameserver  208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033925/
<g106> grandi ragazzi
<g106> e andata
<g106> ma perche con il cd fungeva
<nannes> g106piccolo bug
<g106> grazie
<g106> e forza italia
<nannes> azuma: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart && nslookup google.com
<^zenyhooubby-it> rieccome! :)
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033930/ non stò mica facendo niente di irreversibile, vero? se mi muovo da qui o ritorno a casa, sarà tutto ok, vero?
<^zenyhooubby-it> si può ancora aggiornare dalla 10.10 alla 11.04?
<g106> jester grazie anche a te
<nannes> azuma: niente è irreversibile. Però se vuoi star sicuro salvati la roba che mi hai mandato da qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033860/
<nannes> così se avrai problemi con l'azienda correggiamo! xD
<nannes> azuma: salva in un file di testo e intitolalo   DNS Originali
<nannes> azuma: ora dovrebb'essere risolto!
<nannes> azuma: fai un   sudo apt-get update
<^zenyhooubby-it> ......
<azuma> nannes: stà lavorando...
<nannes> ^zenyhooubby-it: ugm mi sembra proprio di no
<nannes> azuma: quando ha fatto chiama.. che ti faccio rimettere anche il dns dell'ufficio per sicurezza. così non puoi avere problemi
<azuma> nannes: ok, sono in attesa....
<azuma> nannes: fatto
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033959/
<nannes> echo -e "nameserver 192.168.1.254\nnameserver 208.67.222.222\nnameserver 208.67.220.220" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<nannes> funge! :D azuma il tuo governo non sarà d'accordo eh XD
<lelebart> salve, tastiera logitech ex110, non va il tastierino numerico. [12.04]
<nannes> hai dei dns liberi allora, senza censure del cavolo
<azuma> nannes: ma infatti non è il mio governo :)
<azuma> nannes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033963/
<nannes> ok.. l'hai fatto quest'ultimo comando ^^ ?
<nannes> perfetto. ora installa zram e sei apposto. ce l'hai ancora il comando?
<azuma> nannes: l'ho perso nel riavvio di IRC...
<nannes> ok te lo mando in pv
<lelebart> ovvero, dove trovare l'opzione "Controllare il puntatore usando il tastierino numerico" su 12.04?
<azuma> nannes; vuol dire che abbiamo appena aggirato i filtri in tutto e pertutto??? ;)
<nannes> yesssss.. non usarlo per i porno però eh XD
<azuma> nannes: guarda, ce l'abbiam fatta?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1033971/
<jester-> lelebart:  è abilitato ?
<nannes> azuma: no :/// non ha trovato il pacchetto ://
<jester-> lelebart: per puntare da tastierino setta in impostazioni di sistema mouse
<nannes> azuma: ohhh no sto vedendo che quel pacchetto è solo da Natty (11.04) in su
<nannes> cerco quello per lucid
<lelebart> jester- non so, leggevo qua e la cosa potebbe essere. quinid vado su mouse
<lelebart> jester- ho mouse e touchpad, ma nulla riguardante tastierini
<jester-> lelebart: guara in tastiera
<jester-> lelebart: ma di solito se disailiti il num da tastiera funza come mouse
<lelebart> jester- in tastiera non lo trovo. neanche in avanzate. se abilito il num sposto il cursore, se disabilito anche :/
<jester-> lelebart: ma vuoi i numeri o il mouse
<nannes> azuma: pv
<lelebart> jester- vorrei i numeri, o i tasti direzionali (ma non per muovere il mouse), insomma un tastierino numerico normale
<lelebart> jester-, secondo te, sotto che voce è in gconf-editor?
<azuma> nannes: not found
<nannes> ufff
<nannes> azuma: fai uname -r per favore
<lelebart> jester-, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=949500 --> desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/mousekeys_enable provo così
<jester-> lelebart: guarda in disposizioni tastiera
<jester-> lelebart:  di avere italia e vi dentro a opszioni
<jester-> opzioni
<jester-> comportamento del tasto blocmaiusc
<lelebart> jester-, c'è la spunta su predefinito -- ma non è blocnum?
<jester-> lelebart: si is me so confuso vedi dentro a tastierino numerico
<lelebart> jester-, predefinito pure lì
<nannes> basta vado a vedere la partita.
<jester-> lelebart: prov qualche opzione
<jester-> lelebart: ma prima resetta gnome unity e compiz
<lelebart> jester-, le modifiche hanno effetto da subito,  appena spuntato?
<jester-> !gnomerest | lelebart
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<lelebart> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> !gnomereset | lelebart
<ubot-it> lelebart: please see above
<jester-> !unityreset | lelebart
<ubot-it> lelebart: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !compizreset | lelebart
<ubot-it> lelebart: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> mii la partita
<lelebart> partita?
<lelebart> compiz ha crashato
<nannes> fuck compiz^^
<nannes> xD
<nannes> byee
<lelebart> mi son loggato con ubuntu 2d altrimenti non ho né dash né barra superiore
<lelebart> jester-, posso loggarmi solo con ubuntu 2d
<lelebart> jester-, è in accessibiltà, mouse da tastiera
<lelebart> ora come posso tornare ad avere unity/compiz
<Drizamanuber> Ciao a tutti, ho problemi con l'installazione della chiavetta usb di vodafone
<enrico__> ciao ragazzi, avrei bisogno di una mano per installare i driver della stampante canon ip2600
<ago2> salve gente
<ago2> ogni volta che tento di interagire con networkmanager mi viene richiesta la password utente, è possibile fare in modo che non la richieda più?
<Kaiowas76> ciao a tutti
<Kaiowas76> qualcuno mi darebbe una mano ad istallare un programma?
<Kaiowas76> c'è qualcuno?
<DD3my> ciao Kaiowas76
<DD3my> che programma devi installare?
<fester_> Sera.
<fester_> Quando il pc e' inattivo compare la schermata di login. Come si puo' eliminare?
<alnuvola> buonasera qulacuno sarebbe cosi gentile di aiutarmi con gambas
<cristian_c> !chat | alnuvola
<ubot-it> alnuvola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> però dipende se lo devi installare
<fester_> Si puo rimuovere gnome-disk-utility ?
<dod_> prova. se vedi che non toglie dipendenze lo puoi levare.
<dod_> altrimenti annulli.
<dimitri> salve, come leggo una sd inserendola nel lettore ?
<nannes> (19:55:44) fester_: Quando il pc e' inattivo compare la schermata di login. Come si puo' eliminare?
<nannes> fester_ è tutta roba di screensaver e risparmio energia. Le impo le trovi li
<fester_> nannes: credo di aver risolto, anche se avrei voluto eliminare gnome-screensaver dai processi
<nannes> dimitri: just insert it, and enjoy Ubuntu! :D
<dimitri> nannes, non fununzia
<Acciaio_> ciao a tuti
<dimitri> non la vede x nulla e non da segni di ... inserimento
<Acciaio_> qualcuno sa dove posso scaricare una versione netinstall di ubuntu???
<cristian_c> dimitri, ha mai funzonato?
<cristian_c> Acciaio_, mi pare si chiami ubuntu mini, ma non credo sia ufficiale
<nannes> !installazione | Acciaio, guarda in mezzo a questa guida che la trovi. SI chiama minimal install
<ubot-it> Acciaio, guarda in mezzo a questa guida che la trovi. SI chiama minimal install: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> *funzionato
<Acciaio_> ok trovata... vediamo se così funziona perche' mi sa che da torrent mi ha scaricato una iso corrotta fallisce sempre nella fase di installazione e selezione del software
<Acciaio_> non e' che sia proprio user friendly il sito di ubuntu per trovare l'ubuntu mini ho dovuto usare la funzione search dopo 15 minuti di ricerca di una pagina con tutte le opzioni di download
<nannes> Acciaio_: ahah hai ragione :) io la trovo sempre da google, perchè mi perdo sempre nel sito
<Holden> Acciaio_, dubito che la roba scaricata con bittorrent sia corrotta... quando si blocca controlla in console 4 e vedi se da qualche messaggio di errore
<Acciaio_> ha dato l'errore... ora sono nella shell
<Acciaio_> che faccio?
<Holden> che errore?
<Acciaio_> ????
<Acciaio_> aahhhhh ok ho fatto alt+f? e l'ho trovata
<Acciaio_> la consolle con gli errori
<Acciaio_> dipendenza non soddisfatta
<Acciaio_> ahahahahaha maddai
<Holden> 12.04?
<Acciaio_> si
<Acciaio_> ma e' colpa mia penso
<Holden> qual'è la iso che stai usando e come (grub, usb etc)
<Holden> ?
<Acciaio_> xserver-xorg-video-ati mi dice che non e' installabile
<Acciaio_> ma non so' perche' non sia installabile
<Acciaio_> io ho la scheda ati
<Acciaio_> ah no
<Acciaio_> ho l'nvidia
<Acciaio_> !!!!!
<Acciaio_> perche' vuole installare l'ati?
<Holden> beh il server lui lo installa comunque
<Holden> ne installa diversi
<Acciaio_> ok e' il nouveau che crea problemi
<Acciaio_> Holden tu sai come si fa il chroot che non ricordo?
<Holden> si, ma a capire che stai cercando di fare...
<Acciaio_> voglio entrare nel sistema che sta installando
<Acciaio_> ho montato il disco
<Acciaio_> ma non ricordo come linkare la /dev
<Acciaio_> nel chroot
<Holden> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Acciaio_> ??? non voglio ripristinare l'mbr!!!! e' un hdd nuovo volevo reinstallare ubuntu
<Acciaio_> ma mi fallisce
<Acciaio_> quando cerca di installare ati e nouveau
<Holden> Acciaio_, qui ci sono degli esempi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<Acciaio_> holden stavo provando la selezione manuale dei pacchetti
<Acciaio_> mi ha aperto aptitude ma xserver-xorg-ati e xserver-xorg-nouveau dice che non sono disponibili
<lorenzon> salve, mi potreste aiutare anche se uso una derivata di ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> lorenzon, quale?
<solid91> salve a tutti qualcuno può aiutarmi a collegare la mia chitarra tramite qjack e rakarrack? Non saprei come muovermi
<lorenzon> cristian_c: ububox salentOS
<ozstriker> qualcuno sa dirmi come posso gestire l'ipod  senza il software del fruttivendolo
<cristian_c> !chat | lorenzon
<ubot-it> lorenzon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lorenzon> cristian_c: ok grazie
<cristian_c> ozstriker, gktpod, banshee, rhythmbox, floola, ecc...
<ozstriker> gia provati me lo hanno rimpito solo di file che non riesce a leggere
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ozstriker, ma lo monta intanto ubuntu?
<ozstriker> si tutti i progammi me lo vedono
<ozstriker> ma non riesco a caricarci la roba in modo leggibile
<cristian_c> ma che ci devi caricare?
<ozstriker> musica foto video
<ozstriker> ecc se no tanto vale che c'è l'ho
<cristian_c> per la musica banshee e rhythmbox
<cristian_c> per il resto gtkpod immagino
<ozstriker> so provando con atunes ma non riesco a farlo funziare
<ozstriker> con gli altri ci ho rinunciato
<cristian_c> tipo di file musicali?
<cristian_c> cioè formato
<ozstriker> e poi dovunque sulle guide vedo che la 5 gen non va su linux
<ozstriker> mp3
<cristian_c> ozstriker, ah, certo
<cristian_c> è per quello
<cristian_c> mi avevi detto che lo montava
<ozstriker> il nano con la funzione video per interderci
<ozstriker> si che lo monta
<cristian_c> quindi supponevo che potessi trasferire file attraverso nautilus
<cristian_c> come un comune disco
<ozstriker> e collegato pure ora
<ozstriker> si ma cosi non li vede ci ho gia provato
<cristian_c> allora prima di pensare a programmi per gestirlo dovresti tentare con il file manager
<dod_> ma un ipod?
<cristian_c> quindi tu li trasferisci, ma sull'ipod non li vede?
<ozstriker> si
<ozstriker> quello che farei normalmente con un qualsiasi mp3 con sto ipod non fa
<dod_> sara' la formattazione di apple
<ozstriker> mi permeto di /media/PIETRO/iPod_Control
<ozstriker> vedi è montanto
<ozstriker> anche il gestore delle partizioni lo vede
<dod_> i file li vede?
<ozstriker> bhe è vuoto
<ozstriker> ma i file suoi di sistema si
<ozstriker> cartelle ecc
<lorenzon> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ozstriker, qualcosa forse ho trovato anche se non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> ma è una pagina esterna a ubuntu ed è vietato
<cristian_c> pubblicare fonti esterne in questo canale
<ozstriker> in pvt?
<cristian_c> anche, è un link a un blog
<ozstriker> bho vabbe
<ozstriker> se vuoi per email ozstriker@alice.it
<cristian_c> querami
<cristian_c> io non posteri l'indirizzo mail
<cristian_c> visto che il canale è loggato e visibile sulla rete
<cristian_c> gli spammer fanno festa
<cristian_c> *non posterei
<ozstriker> ormai
<Acciaio_> quell'indirizzo email puoi pure buttarlo
<Acciaio_> verrai aggiunto in tutte le spamlist del mondo
<cristian_c> ora non esageriamo
<cristian_c> dotati di filtro antispam al limite
<cristian_c> ti ho querato
<solid91> qualcuno può darmi una mano con qjack controll e rakarrack?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | solid91
<ubot-it> solid91: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<solid91> non capisco come impostare qjack per collegare una chitarra. mi da una serie di errori e non ne vengo fuori
<cristian_c> hai lanciato il server jack?
<solid91> credo sia proprio quello il problema...
<solid91> non riesce a connettersi
<solid91> D-BUS: JACK server could not be started.
<cristian_c> ok, se non lanci prima jack, non puoi lanciare rakarrack e fare tutto
<solid91> l'errore che ho riportato è di jack...non di rakarrack
<solid91> più precisamente: Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server
<cristian_c> sì, lo so
<solid91> non capisco...che dovrei fare? =)
<cristian_c> solid91, come lo lanci?
<solid91> dal laucher laterale, normalmente
<solid91> *launcher
<cristian_c> non è che io sia propio un esperto :D
<cristian_c> *proprio
<solid91> lol...dovrei lanciarlo in un altro modo?
<cristian_c> asp
<reddos> ciao a tutti come mai questa scheda grafica mi da problemi  su ubuntu 12.04 32 bit grazie              http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1034379/
<solid91> io non mi muovo...
<cristian_c> solid91, non so se può esserti utile: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=237260
<nannes> reddos / reddos__:    →     lsb_release -a && glxinfo | egrep {'vendor|render'} && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)" && cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(WW)"
<nannes> reddosposso sapere perchè la vuoi collegare al pc?
<nannes> ops.. solid91 ^
<g_gio> salve
<solid91> no non credo c'entri qualcosa con il mio problema =(
<nannes> solid91: si invece.... perchè in linea diretta al pc, tanto, esce na schifezza e fa un brutto effetto...
<nannes> Ha bisogno di un preamplificatore se è un'acustica, e secondariamente ti distruggi le casse se è elettrica e se c'è il distortion/overdrive di mezzo
<nannes> non va bene attaccarla in line in
<solid91> <nannes> il mio problema è che non riesco ad avviare qjack
<solid91> a far partire il server
<solid91> posso contattarti in privato?
<nannes> (21:29:41) solid91: non capisco come impostare qjack per collegare una chitarra
<nannes> va bene!
<reddos_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1034395/
<reddos_> cosa ce che non va
<nannes> reddos_: dei comandi che ti ho dato io, neanche uno ne hai messo.
<reddos_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHCPci_L9vo      peche non vedo questo tipo di flash grazie
<nannes> reddos_: fai copia/incolla cosi non sbagli
<nannes> tieni reddos_ il comando è questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1034398/
<nannes> (mah se non vedi quella schifezza di ballarò è solo meglio)
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1034401/
<nannes> ma lol... reddos_ scrivi anche → echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<reddos> reddos@reddos-System-Name:~$  echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<reddos> ubuntu-2d
<nannes> reddos: i driver aggiuntivi li hai messi?
<vincenzo> ciao ho un problema con il wirles
<vincenzo> l'avevpo già fatto una volta
<reddos> non riesco ad attivarli ora ti fo vedere cosa mi dice
<vincenzo> lo installo ma non và il driver e questo
<vincenzo> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<vincenzo> un ragazzo mi a fatto installare tramite termonale..
<vincenzo> chi mi haiuta??
<vincenzo> aiuta??
<vincenzo> aiutoooooooooooooo
<vincenzo> cè qualcuno
<vincenzo> questo è il driver che installo ma non và
<vincenzo> This package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4313-, BCM4321-,BCM4322-, BCM43224-, and BCM43225-, BCM43227- and BCM43228-basedhardware.
<reddos> non vanno ascolta ti do la password almeno vedi da te cosa ho combinato ok?
<vincenzo> cè qualcuno??
<reddos> 69o 813 393  84o4
<vincenzo> aiuto,,,
<vincenzo> chi cè
<reddos> scusa la password x teamviewer
<vincenzo> ce qualcuno
<reddos> non ci credo
<reddos> ma sei un pazzo
<reddos> pea dare rche
<reddos> a dae i dati di teamviewr
<reddos> tu non sai chi sono
<reddos> io
<reddos> io non ho niente da nascondere
<reddos> bravoh oi ooras caorico luon  saccuon d i afoto mpeidopcornoo
<reddos> e cracco il server della cia
<reddos> dal tuo pc
<reddos> poi sei tu che ci vai di mezzo
<reddos> inis id ma echiiudi nteaasm
<reddos> viewer
<reddos> sbattimi fuori cacchio
<reddos> chius teamer e cambia la password
<reddos> e non postarla piu'ì nel cans
<reddos> diocane madonna troia
<Steeler> asdasdasd
<Steeler> ahhahahahahaha
<Steeler> :)
<jester-> lamerozzo e bestemmia pure
<Steeler> jester-, non ho capito che è successo
<jester-> gli ha dato la pass per  il viewer e subito dopo lo ha cazziato
<jester-> lameravano in 2
<jester-> reddos sono ettimane cjhe la mena col flash che non funza solo a lui
<Steeler> jester-, diciamo che ho capito.
<nannes> puuuahahahah!!! chi è che l'ha fregato con teamviewer?? xD
<naxil> ciao
<naxil> ragazzi da un po di giorni il sistema mi e' diventato lentino e ogni tanto si impalla..
<naxil> cosa e' successo?
<nannes> naxil: ai dato anche tu la tua password di teamviewer?
<nannes> xD
<naxil> cosa?
<naxil> e' teamviewer?
<naxil> cosa e' teamviewer?
<cristian_c> nulla, è un programma, esponi il problema
<nannes> !info build-essentials
<ubot-it> Package build-essentials does not exist in precise
<nannes> :/
<nannes> sempre a cambiare nomi..
<fester_> Lo script di controllo per compiz mi segnala che non e' attivo il rendering Nonostante abbia installato i driver proprietari
<naxil> ho aperto il terminale dato make ed il sistema e' diventato nero.. e nella tastiera c'erano due luci lampeggianti
<enzotib> !info build-essential
<ubot-it> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu2 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<enzotib> si è sempre chiamato così
<enzotib> forse in debian con la s
<cristian_c> naxil, credo sia un kernel panic
<nannes> si infatti ho messo una esse di troppo
<naxil> c'e' il modo di vedere qualche log?
<naxil> un'altra cosa se ubuntu ha un hd ext e altri ntfs fat32 si appoggia a quelli "diversi" se finisce lo spazio su ext?
<enzotib> naxil: non si appoggia a niente, se non sei tu a dirglielo
<enzotib> naxil: e non certo per i file di sistema
<fester_> gnome-panel e' la session fallback per intenderci?
<nannes> no son due cose diverse .-.
<fester_> gnome-panel abilita nella scelta della sessione la versione "classico" ?
<cristian_c> fester_, gnome-panel sono i pannelli di gnome
<fester_> cristian_c: lo so , però diverse guide suggeriscono di installare gnome-panel per avere la sessione stile "gnome2"
<nannes> appunto. Consigliano di installare i pannelli vari
<nannes> fester_: Ma se vuoi gnome2, direttamente metti gnome-session-fallback
<cristian_c> o mate (però qui non si può consigliare)
<fester_> nannes: sono gia' con gnome classico e va fila bene, era per capire cosa volevano dire:D
<fester_> gia' provato e tolto
<fester_> tra parentesi non so se saro' bannato per il commento, ma personalmente, Unity fa schifo
 * nannes collega la guitar, aumenta il volume, si stende sulla poltroncina, e suona per il vicinato
<cristian_c> !chat | fester_
<ubot-it> fester_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> enzotib posso vedere da cosa era dato il kerbel panic?
<enzotib> naxil: hai avuto un kernel panic? in che occasione?
<naxil> da terminale mentre davo un make
<naxil> schermo nero con un cursore _ in alto e tastiera lampeggiava
<enzotib> naxil: prova a guardare in syslog se trovi qualcosa di interessante nell'immediato prima del crash
<naxil> come si fa?
<naxil> e' un file^?
<enzotib> naxil: gedit /var/log/syslog
<StefZz> Tquit
<naxil> enzotib
<naxil> ho na cosa strana
<naxil> ho un programma che ripete di continuo un check su ttyusb1 e 2
<naxil> e' mobilepartneer
<naxil> sono i driver propietari per la pennetta internet
<ZioScar> sera
<ZioScar> se provo a caricare 2 moduli audio aggiuntivi in /etc/pulse/default.pa, mi inibisce gli altri..qualcuno mi spiega il motivo?
<floryana> salve
<floryana> a tutti
<floryana> come state?
<floryana> di che si parla?
<FloodBotIt2> floryana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nanneds> floryana: di te!
<kalim> ciao a tutti
<kalim> come posso eliminare i file di logs del pc
<kalim> ?
<ZioScar>  se provo a caricare 2 moduli audio aggiuntivi in /etc/pulse/default.pa, mi inibisce gli altri..qualcuno mi spiega il motivo?
<nanneds> kalim: uhm dipende da *quali* logs...
<nanneds> kalim: sei l4m3R ?
<kalim> uh?
<kalim> leggevo che alcuni diventano anche grossi
<kalim> volevo far pulizia
<kalim> ma la cartella intera nn posso cancellarla
<nanneds> kalim: la cartella di solito è  /var/logs/
<kalim> si
<nanneds> poi però possono essere dislocati anywhere
<kalim> ma nn la posso cancellare
<nanneds> kalim: non cancellare la cartella, cancella i files. E comunque servono i permessi di root. con sudo
<kalim> quindi vado da terminale
<kalim> con che comando?
<jester-> kalim: i log in /var/log rimangono costanti
<jester-> kalim: quelli creati da eventuali progrmmi installati dipende da queli prgs e dove vengono creati.. pulisci la /tmp
<kalim> jester- è vuota
<jester-> kalim: meglio
<jester-> kalim: i log in /var/log possono servire e riamgono costanti come igombro
<kalim> ah ok
<ozstriker> notte gente
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-03
<glpiana> ola
<dario_> ciao ragazzi ho un problema col bluetooth chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> dario_: rfkill list
<jester-> dario_: fa vedere la risposta nel pastebin
<dario_> jester
<dario_> ascolta
<dario_> ho fatto una scoperta interessante
<dario_> ci sei ancora?
<jester-> eh
<dario_> ok
<dario_> praticamente ho visto che mettendo in /etc/rc.local la stringa rfkill block bluetooth non succedeva nulla
<dario_> mentre solitamente ha sxmeprte funzionato
<jester-> dario_: il che è normale
<dario_> poi ho cpito che succedeva perchè lo script si avviava troppo velocement
<jester-> dario_: quel conado blocca
<jester-> comando
<dario_> si jester
<dario_> ma non funzionava
<dario_> NON
<jester-> al contrari di unblock all
<dario_> allora senti che ho capito
<jester-> dario_: se funza il problema è risolto, o no
<dario_> ho capito che lo script veniva lanciato troppo presto e quando era il momento di disattivare ilo bluetooth ormai era stato lanciato
<dario_> jester NON FUNZIONA!
<jester-> dario_: ma lo vuoi disattivare il blutooth ?
<jester-> o il contrario
<dario_> sì disattivare, ma ti posso raccontare l'interessante scoperta ho fatto?
<jester-> dario_: di solito la gente lo vuole attivare
<dario_> nono
<dario_> lo voglio tenere disattivato ad ogni avvio
<dario_> e solitamente si aggiunge in /etc/rc.local la stringa rkill block bluetoot in modo che non parte piu all'avvio giusto?
<dario_> dimmi se mi segui
<jester-> dario_: si
<dario_> ok praticamente ho capito che questa stringa partiva troppo presto e quindi ancor prima del moemnto di disattivaer il bluetooth.. chiaro?
<jester-> yess
<dario_> allora io che ho fatto?? ho messo prima della stringa "sleep 50" per ritardare lo script di 50sec...
<dario_> e indovina un pò?? il sistema si avvia col bluett acceso e dopo 30 sec circa si spegne!
<jester-> dario_: o metti in balcklist il modulo bluetooth
<dario_> ok aspè finisco di dirti questo e poi vediamo insieme ..
<jester-> dario_: se cosi funza va bene
<jester-> dario_: lo script partiva prima che udev caricasse il blututto
<dario_> praticamente però ho visto che dipende dalla schermata di login.. quindi il ritardare quei 50 sec funziona.. me se io sto 50 secondi sulla schermata di login e poi lo avvio non funziona piu.. com'è possibile che dipende da quanto sblocco la shcermata di login?
<jester-> con sleep ritarda e agisce
<dario_> capito che intendo??
<jester-> prova a mettere in blacklist il modulo
<dario_> come si fa?
<jester-> dario_: la logica è la stessa fino a a che non accedi al desktop non viene caricato
<dario_> ma non c'è modo sennò far funzionare il modo mio, ma senza aspetttare la schermata di login?
<jester-> vai in /etc/modprobe.d
<dario_> però con le altre versioni di ubuntu che avevo non dovevo neanche mettere il timer, e potevo stare quanto volevo su quella schermata di logn ma poi non si avviava
<dario_> jester sono in quella schermata poi?
<jester-> dario_: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<dario_> sono su xubuntu
<dario_> lo apro con leaf o come cavolo si chiama
<jester-> dario_: lasci uno spazio e sotto aggiungi blacklist bluetooth
<dario_> ok poi?
<dario_> poi?
<jester-> poi sali
<jester-> salvi
<dario_> ma devo aggiungere blacklist bluetooth in fondo all'ultimo senza cancelletto?
<jester-> dario_: lasci uno spazio e aggiungi senza cancelletto
<jester-> altrimenti diventa un commento non ua stringa
<dario_> ah ok grazie
<dario_> ascolta un cosa
<dario_> questo va a bloccare la parte software o proprio il modulo radio hardware?
<jester-> no modulo no caricamento
<dario_> ok
<jester-> se lo vuoi accendere basta dare: sudo modprobe bluetooth
<dario_> ok grazie
<dario_> e poi devo reimpostaer tutto da capo?=
<jester-> se lo vuoi accendere basta dare: sudo rmmod -f  bluetooth lo spegne
<jester-> rimpostare cosa. se funza lo script lo puoi  levare
<dario_> no dico
<dario_> se poi dovessi accenderlo un giorno con
<dario_> sudo mobprobe bluetto
<dario_> poi devo rimetterlo in balclist da capo?
<jester-> no il file che hai modificato mica si cancella
<dario_> ok
<dario_> grazuie
<dario_> ma secondo te perchè nel modo precedente serviva il timer mentre su kubuntu e le altre ubuntu il timerr non serviva?
<jester-> dario_: perché lo script parte prima
<dario__> jester
<dario__> ho riavviato, ma il tuo metodo non ha funzionato :(
<dario__> jester-
<jester-> dario__: lsmod | grep bluetooth
<dario__> cos'è?
<jester-> dai il comando
<dario__> jester- : bluetooth             158479  12 rfcomm,bnep,ath3k,btusb
<jester-> dario__: cosa risponde
<dario__> ho scritto
<jester-> dario__: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e metti nel paste
<dario__> l'ho tolta ora la cosa tua nel modprobe
<dario__> visto che non andava
<jester-> dario__: lo ha caricato
<dario__> ma non si può disattivare, chessò, dal BIOS??
<dario__> cosa ha caricato?
<jester-> dario__: se scritto giusto nel .conf il modulo non lo carica
<jester-> quindi non parte
<jester-> <dario__> jester- : bluetooth
<jester-> se lo ha caricato non è scritto nel conf
<dario__> ah
<dario__> riprovo
<dario__> che ti devo dì
<jester-> dario__: fa vedere come lo scrivi nel file
<dario__> cosa dovevo scriverci?
<jester-> madu, blacklist bluetooth
<dario__> http://pastebin.com/fAqpahei
<jester-> dario__: prova a riavviare
<dario__> è come avevo fatto prima
<dario__> se vuoi riavvvio
<dario__> senti prima che riavvio
<jester-> per forza
<dario__> eventualemnte non c'è un modo più drastico?
<jester-> togli la scheda
<dario__> è un portatile
<jester-> ma dal tasto Fn non si disattiva?
<dario__> che ne so.. lo disabiliterei pure dal bios ma non c'è l'opzione
<dario__> no
<dario__> ascolta ti chiedo una cosa
<dario__> e riavvio
<jester-> dario__: dall'icona sulla barra?
<dario__> se lo spengo da lì si spegne
<dario__> ma al riavvio si riavvia
<jester-> da e poi si riaccende al boot che non dovrebbe?
<dario__> non ti ho capito
<jester-> dario__: spegnendola dall'icona dovrebbe rimanere spento
<dario__> si ma quando riavvio il pc si attiva
<jester-> dario__: lo fa sia in gnome che in kde
<dario__> io voglio tenerlo spento A VITA!
<jester-> che fastidio di da poi
<dario__> che ogni volta mi toca farlo a mano
<dario__> e accendo il pc 7/8 volte al gioprno
<jester-> lascialo acceso
<dario__> eh mi scarica la batteria
<jester-> he fastidio da
<jester-> ma va
<dario__> come no
<dario__> la scarica la scarica
<dario__> senti una cosa..
<dario__> ma perchè con le altre ubuntu e kubuntu il comando rfkill block bluetooth funzionava anche senza timer?? e invece qui c'è la cosa del caricamento del desktop?
<jester-> dario__: e 4: perchè lubuntu lancia prima lo script che il blututto sia attivo
<dario__> ma  è xubuntu
<dario__> comunque sia
<dario__> non si può trovare un workaround per sta cosa?
<dario__> per il fatto che lo lancia priam?
<jester-> riavvia
<dario__> mo riavvio
<dario__> ciao
<dario__> grazie
<dario_> jester-
<dario_> niente :(
<dario_> jester- che facciamo?
<jester-> dario_: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf e fa vedere
<dario_> è come avevi visto
<dario_> mo te lo pasto
<jester-> va bè
<jester-> dario_: anche cat /etc/modules
<dario_> http://pastebin.com/XYfeNwkf
<dario_> http://pastebin.com/F66seQAV
<jester-> dario_: è strana assai la cosa che carichi il modulo che è nella blacklist
<dario_> mmm
<dario_> altrimenti non si può togliere il driver?
<akis24> giorno
<dimitri> salve, sono passato alla 13.04 . utilizzando l'interfaccia MATE non mi funziona compiz è normale ?
<Sberlone> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> qualche domanda
<cristian_c> ho installato qt4-qtconfig e quando apro il tool di configurazione efaccio clic su Save dopo una modifica, nella batra appare la scritta Saved changes.
<cristian_c> ma quando chiudo e riapro il tool, non c'è traccia delle modifiche e ritrovo le impostazioni di prima
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<cri> ciao
<sambuco> ciao, ho un problema con firefox. Non riesco a visualizzare correttamente siti come https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ciao
<sambuco> non riesco a vedere i contenuti, come se il css fosse corrotto
<sambuco> ho già provato a pulire cookie, cache etc
<sambuco> ho cambiato profilo, utente e anche usato ff in hidden-mode, ma niente
<sambuco> avete qualche consiglio?
<sambuco> stesso problema anche su http://www.autistici.org/ e altri siti
<sambuco> any suggestion ?
<akhilleus> sera a tutti buon pm
<marco> ciao ragazzi, perchè su xubuntu l'audio mi viene riprodotto a scatti
<Guest14686> ciao ragazzi, perchè su xubuntu l'audio mi viene riprodotto a scatti
<beppebeppe> ciao
<beppebeppe> qualcuno in linea ?
<Dix78> !nessuno | beppebeppe
<ubot-it> beppebeppe: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<beppebeppe> k
<sambuco> ciao, ho un problema con firefox. Non riesco a visualizzare correttamente siti come https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ciao o http://www.autistici.org non riesco a vedere i contenuti, come se il css fosse corrotto ho già provato a pulire cookie, cache etc . Ho cambiato profilo, utente e anche usato ff in hidden-mode, ma niente . Avete qualche consiglio?
<beppebeppe> volevo eliminare tutti i terminali che mi trovo in /dev
<beppebeppe> per esempio i tty[0-63]
<jester-> beppebeppe: a quale pro
<vitumbe> salve a tutti quando provo ad installare ubuntu 13.04 da bios dopo che ho scelto installazione ubuntu esce lo schermo nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra e non si sblocca più
<sambuco> beppebeppe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/27967/how-can-i-reduce-the-number-of-ttys
<jester-> vitumbe: spiega da bios
<beppebeppe> eliminando i pty[] ho guadagnato 10 secondi
<beppebeppe> ed essendo un sistema emedded conto di toglierne altri 4
<vitumbe> si da bios faccio partire da cd
<beppebeppe> sambuco, questo vale per i dessktop
<sambuco> beppebeppe, tu che sistema hai ? uname -a
<sambuco> lsb_release -a
<beppebeppe> Linux freescale 2.6.35.3-595-gcca29a0 #129 PREEMPT Mon Jun 3 14:41:18 CEST 2013 armv5tejl GNU/Linux
<beppebeppe> lsb_release command not found
<vitumbe> ho un asus x61sl quando scelgo di installare ubuntu mi esce schermo nero con trattino in alto a sinistra lampeggiante
<vitumbe> succede solo a me?
<sambuco> beppebeppe, dovresti cmq modificare il file /etc/default/console-setup
<vitumbe> aiutatemi per favore
<beppebeppe> che chiaramente non esiste nel mio sistema :)
<sambuco> beppebeppe, non capisco. che versione di ubuntu hai ?
<beppebeppe> e' una versione embedded
<beppebeppe> cioe' non tradizionale montata su processore arm
<sambuco> vitumbe, prova all'avvio di ubuntu, quando scegli la lingua e le altre cose a fare F6 e scegliere l'opzione "nomodeset"
<sambuco> hai qualche link che fa riferimento a questa distro?
<jester-> vitumbe: iso sa sito ubuntu?
<traba> ciao a tutti
<vitumbe> provo a fare come dici tu sambuco
<vitumbe> si jester
<traba> domanda: mi consigliate cosa installare per la posta elettronica?
<beppebeppe> sambuco, passo a domani, adesso devo scappare cmq grazie se ci sei ci sentiamo domani
<beppebeppe> ciao a tutti
<sambuco> ok, bye
<vitumbe> grazie sambuco spero di risolverciao
<sambuco> cia
<claudia> ciao senti ho una web cam trust mi accende la spia quando introducco l'entrata usb dopo di che non mi da nessun segno
<claudia> chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> !webcam | claudia
<ubot-it> claudia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> cla vedi se c'è òa tua cam e il relativo workaround
<claudia> uguale a prima
<jester-> classix: se è del tipo linux non digeribile c'è niente da fare
<D6G> hola
<D6G> salve a tutti
<D6G> dopo 25 anni mi ritrovo nelle chat di ircnet
<D6G> c'è qualche esperto per un consiglio?
<krabador> !chat | D6G
<ubot-it> D6G: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<D6G> volevo un parere da un esperto ubuntu..
<jester-> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<D6G> ho un p4-641 con 2 giga di ram, quale ubuntu mi consigliate di instalalre?
<krabador> D6G, quella con l'ambiente grafico piu' leggero, come xubuntu o lubuntu
<jester-> D6G: dovrebbe andare la normale ma prova le live
<krabador> D6G, ma prova il live
<jester-> D6G: normale xubuntu e lubuntu
<krabador> della versione normale
<jester-> D6G: kubunti è la piu spedita cone normale
<jester-> D6G: tieni presente che da cd e un po meno da usb il sistema lagga
<D6G> Attualmente uso lubuntu ma ho problemi di mtp ecc.. con xubuntu risolvo? e più completo? kubuntu era lento come blowser..
<jester-> D6G:  il sistema è sempr elo stesso, cambia interfaccia grafica
<D6G> ad esempio l'audio mi viene riconosciuto, ma se alzo il volume mi storce.. ma anche con kubuntu..
<jester-> dipende dalla scheda audio, ed essendo il pc vecchio
<krabador> D6G, non devi mai superare , nel controllo volume , l'indice "non amplificato"
<D6G> anche non superandolo e uguale... il mio amplificatore esterno ugualmente non filtra bene.. cmq provo xubuntu..
<akis24> sera
<D6G> alla prossima, grazie
 * Ryccardo e noi l'aggiusteremo con il chewingum
<xiaoy> wella
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> ho installato xbindkeys-config e mi sono accorto che se faccio clic su GetKey e premo un determinato tasto, non viene stampato nulla
<cristian_c> Come posso controllare se il tasto è riconosciuto dal sistema?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<cri> ciao
<Ryccardo>  perepé
<cri> ho rimosso unity messo gnome ma nelle impostazioni accout utente ne trove tre di icone
<cri> si puo risolvere questo problema?
<cri> ops no accout utente ma account online
<Ryccardo> intendi che ci sono meno servizi?
<infrid> ciao a tutti
<cri> Ryccardo, no è solo che si è duplicata icona
<Ryccardo> capito, potrebbero esserci dei pacchetti doppioni (sotto diverso nome ovviamente, probabile visto che su ubuntu credo che per mettere gnome serva un repo aggiuntivo) ma non saprei dirti così quali
<Campagnolo> ragazzi ho comprato un interfaccia midi usb della bespeco
<Campagnolo> Come faccio a configurarla con ubuntu?
<Campagnolo> con lsusb non mi segnala niente. o meglio vede che c'è un device collegato ma non mi da nessuna info
<Campagnolo> come posso fare?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !paste | Campagnolo
<ubot-it> Campagnolo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugone> Campagnolo, lsusb ti dovrebbe dare un numero tipo ID : 0000:abc0
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, ok
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730341/
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, posta anche la prima parte
<cristian_c> ah, ho visto, scussa
<krabador> Campagnolo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<cristian_c> va bene così
<cristian_c> *scusa
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, l'interfaccia è supportata
<cristian_c> teoricamente , non dovresti avere problemi
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, è un cavo usb/midi
<ingamedeo> dod, Ciao!
<Alstew> salve
<ingamedeo> salve
<dod> ciao ingamedeo
<Alstew> se qualcuno può darmi una dritta
<ingamedeo> Alstew, prego
<Alstew> grazie
<Alstew> sono 3 volte che installo kubuntu
<Alstew> portatiule hp che avevav preimpostato come so suse
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, si praticamente devo collegare il mio pianoforte con il pc
<Alstew> la prima la ver 12.04
<ingamedeo> che problemi rispontri?
<ingamedeo> *riscontri
<Campagnolo> è una comune interfaccia midi usb
<Alstew> le ultime due volte
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, pianoforte
<cristian_c> pensavo tastiere/pianole
<Alstew> la 13.04
<cristian_c> Xd
<Campagnolo> questa http://www.keymusic.com/gfx_productcode/XL/118865/Bespeco-BMUSB100-Cable.jpg
<Campagnolo> è plug and play supportata con fino a windows 7 e mac
<Campagnolo> si è una pianoforte digitale
<Campagnolo> con in out midi
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, come risolvo?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, non conoscevo i pianoforti digitali
<cristian_c> XD
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Prego, qual è il problema che hai con xubuntu?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, beh, intanto krabador ti ha suggerito una guida
<Alstew> e cmq senza installare nulla di particolarmente rilevate
<ingamedeo> *kubuntu
<Alstew> kubuntu
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, c'è timidity
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Non ho capito il problema.
<Alstew> dopo un pò si accende vien fuori la classica schermata di avvio
<Alstew>  e dopo un pochino tutto nero
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Ok, probabilmente è in relazione a Plymouth e alla scheda video
<ingamedeo> Alstew, che scheda video utilizzi? puoi postare l'output di lspci?
<Alstew> non vi è una soluzione?
<Alstew> se mi aiuti certo
<Alstew> sono quasi neofita
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Ok. Allora hai mai usato il terminale?
<Alstew> si
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Ok, aprilo e scrivi lspci
<Alstew> adesso ho aggoprnato i file video
<ingamedeo> Alstew, i driver intendi?
<Alstew> da driver aggiuntivi
<ingamedeo> Alstew, D'accordo. Quello è software proprietario. Prova ora
<Alstew> ok
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, il pianoforte digitale è uguale a un sintetizzatore oppure pianola tastiera
<Campagnolo> stessa tecnologia
<Campagnolo> però ha una tastiera pesata come un pianoforte
<Alstew> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5730402/
<Campagnolo> e all'interno un pianoforte sintetizzato come si deve
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, quale guida?
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Ok, Radeon HD 7310
<Alstew> credo si evinca la radeon
<Alstew> si
<rasta81> ciao a tutti..
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Ok, installa da driver aggiuntivi e riavvia. Il problema dovrebbe essere risolto
<cristian_c> 21:12:11 <krabador> Campagnolo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<ingamedeo> rasta81, Ciao
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, questa
<Alstew> sera rasta
<Alstew> grazie inga
<Alstew> ho già provveduto
<Campagnolo> mi era sfuccita
<Campagnolo> :)
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, con timidity
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Il problema si ripresenta?
<Alstew> anche se il problema si ripresenta dopo qualche giorno
<Campagnolo> krabador, con la guida cosa ottengo
<Campagnolo> timidity dici?
<Alstew> mai nell'immediato
<rasta81> qualche buon anima che può aiutarmi a installare una stampante hp? è una stampante wifi, ubuntu l'ha trovata e si è installata correttamente...il problema è x lo scanner...non lo trova sebbene sia una multifunzione
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, lo trovo nei repository?
<rasta81> sono andato sul sito hp e mi ha reindirizzato su ho linux imaging and printing
<ingamedeo> rasta81, Gli scanner nn funzionano tramite le rete. Mi dispiace
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, si trovato sto installando
<Alstew> Video driver for the AMD Radeon and FireGL graphics accelerators.  This package provides 2D display driversand hardware accelerated OpenGL.
<Campagnolo> io stavo usando lmms
<ingamedeo> rasta81, E' necessario collegare la stampante via USB
<Alstew> ho installato questo
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, basta che fai clic sui link
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, comunque, sì
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, grazie mille sto installando
<rasta81> ingamedeo: .. ma se ero riuscito senza problemi col mio netbook con su ubuntu 12.10?!
<Campagnolo> scusate ma sto usando xchat e mi va proprio a cacchio
<ingamedeo> Alstew, Ok. Dopo che è diventato nero che succede?
<Campagnolo> perdo mezze cose
<rasta81> via wifi intendo..
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, l'interfaccia è midi, quindi timidity
<Alstew> rimane nero inga
<ingamedeo> rasta81, mmm...
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, ringrazia krabador, ha segnalato lui la guida
<ingamedeo> rasta81, Beh allora basta installare il software della stampante
<Alstew> provo con il reboot
<ingamedeo> Alstew, e devi riavviare?
<Campagnolo> krabador, grazie mille
<Campagnolo> anche se non ti vedo nella lista
<Campagnolo> :)
<Alstew> si riavvio ma nulla
<rasta81> xsane me lo aveva rilevato senza problemi...senza nemmeno dover scaricare i suoi driver...
<Campagnolo> krabador, beccato :)
<rasta81> cmq provo a installaare gli hplip
<ingamedeo> rasta81, beh a rigor di logica dovrebbe fare l ostesso...
<Alstew> sempre solita schermata poi nero
<ingamedeo> Alstew, avvia in safe mode
<rasta81> ehh già ingamedeo ... però nn me lo trova con la 13.04...
<ingamedeo> rasta81, Hai controllato in driver aggiuntivi?
<rasta81> cmq ho scaricato i driver hplip
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, installato poi che faccio?
<rasta81> nu ingamedeo ... come si fa?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, continua a seguire la guida
<ingamedeo> rasta81, controlla se ci sono software aggiuntivi disponibili
<ingamedeo> se si installali
<Alstew> tasto shift all'avvio inga?
<rasta81> dove li trovo ingamedeo ?
<ingamedeo> Alstew, yup
<ingamedeo> rasta81, nel menu. Driver aggiuntivi
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, ok quindi installo pmidi?
<Campagnolo> seguo tutto alla lettera?
<Alstew> vediamo inntanto riavvio
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, seguito tutto più o meno alla lettera
<Alstew> a dopo e grazie di cuore inga
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, la guida è fatta apposta per essere seguita passo passo, in modo semplice
<ingamedeo> Alstew, figurati
<rasta81> ingamedeo:  su impostazioni---software e aggiornamenti---- driver aggiuntivi non compare nulla
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, grazie mille vado a prendere un caffè gentilissimi grazie anche a krabador
<Campagnolo> :)
<ingamedeo> rasta81, http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=aQ799Aylbh0
<rasta81> "nessun driver proprietario in uso"
<Campagnolo> buona serata magari ripasso dopo se ho qualche problema
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok
<ingamedeo> rasta81, mi puoi dare qualche info in più sulla stampante...
<ingamedeo> rasta81, modello? marca?
<rasta81> certo
<rasta81> hp deskjet 3050 j610
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok, arrivo subit
<ingamedeo> *subito
<rasta81> cmq ti ripeto ingamedeo ... rilevata e installata come stampante senza problemi...stampa di prova ok.. vado a prire simple scan e nn la rileva...scarico xsane e nn la rileva...
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok, controllo e ti dico
<rasta81> su ubuntu 12.10 che ho sul netbook l'ha rilevata, installata sia come stampante che come scanner..
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok, è necessario installare hplip
<ingamedeo> rasta81, lo hai già fatto?
<rasta81> perfetto
<rasta81> ho scaricato il pacchetto ma nn capisco come installarlo...
<rasta81> ti linko la guida
<rasta81> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<ingamedeo> rasta81,
<ingamedeo> rasta81, okay, allora è molto semplice..
<rasta81> son tutto orecchie ingamedeo  :)
<ingamedeo> rasta81, allora apri un terminale
<rasta81> aperto
<ingamedeo> rasta81, e vadi con cd dove hai scaricato il pacchetto
<rasta81> il file l'ho messo sulla scrivania
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok fai cd Scrivania
<ingamedeo> *vai
<rasta81> ok..
<rasta81> lanciata l'installazione :)
<ingamedeo> rasta81, adesso dai sh hplip-3.13.5.run
<rasta81> automatic o cutom?
<rasta81> custom?
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok Automatic
<ingamedeo> rasta81, adesso segui la procedura e rispondi alle varie domande. Al termine il pacchetto dovrebbe essere stato installato
<ingamedeo> se hai difficoltà chiedi pure :)
<rasta81> ok..sta installando..
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok, ci metterà un pochino, al termine della procedura ti basta eseguire hp-setup per configurare lo scenner :)
<ingamedeo> *scanner
<rasta81> quindi mi basta digitare hp-setup sul terminale?
<ingamedeo> rasta81, si esattamente
<rasta81> HPLIP-3.13.3 exists, this may conflict with the new one being installed. Do you want to ('i'= Remove and Install*, 'o'= Overwrite, 'q'= Quit)?
<rasta81> cosa metto ingamedeo ?
<ingamedeo> i
<rasta81> fiuu...meno male...lo avevo già dato...
<rasta81> ^^
<ingamedeo> looooool
<ingamedeo> xD
<rasta81> uhh ingamedeo ... visto che sei stradisponibile...avrei un'altra domanda in attesa della fine dell'installazione....
<ingamedeo> certo... sono qui per questo :)
<microcluster> sera
<ingamedeo> prego tutte le domande che vuoi :D
<ingamedeo> sera
<rasta81> se voglio spostare il launcher dalla zona sx dello schermo alla parte bassa
<rasta81> come devo fare?
<rasta81> (stile mac diciamo...)
<ingamedeo> rasta81, puoi usare MyUnity
<ingamedeo> rasta81, stile Mac ti consiglio un dock come docky
<microcluster> è normale che all'avvio di ubuntu il monitor faccia dei flash?
<rasta81> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rasta81> spe
<rasta81> ingamedeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730479/
<rasta81> che devo fà?
<microcluster> ciao weltall
<rasta81> ahhhh ok
<rasta81> ignoro
<ingamedeo> rasta81, è stupenda :)
<rasta81> mi era sfuggita ^_^
<rasta81> che semo che sono XD
<ingamedeo> rasta81, i
<ingamedeo> rasta81, esatto :D
<ingamedeo> microcluster, no, non è normale. protrebbe dipendere dalla scheda video
<microcluster> lo faceva anche con debian dopo avre attivato compiz
<ingamedeo> microcluster, beh può dipendere anche da quello.
<microcluster> altrimenti per il resto funziona tutto benissimo
<ingamedeo> microcluster, probiblmente di desktop viene ricaricato dopo che compiz è partito
<ingamedeo> *il
<microcluster> non c'è un modo per ovviare al problema?
<rasta81> ottimo!!! va alla grande ingamedeo  :)
<ingamedeo> microcluster, mmm... adesso non mi viene in mente nulla
<ingamedeo> rasta81,  :)
<rasta81> solo che ora........mi ritrovo 2 stampanti in stampanti.... O_o
<rasta81> quale devo eliminare?
<ingamedeo> rasta81, eh si...quella di prima toglila
<ingamedeo> rasta81, tieni quella impostata con hp-config
<microcluster> bug di questo genere non vi risultano?
<ingamedeo> microcluster, no
<rasta81> spe ingamedeo
 * ingamedeo sta aspettando
<rasta81> merda....mi sa che quella stampante che ho eliminato fosse proprio lo scanner.....-_-
<rasta81> sto reinstallando perchè nn lo rileva +...
<ingamedeo> rasta81, beh ascolta...rimuovile tutte e due e poi rifai la procedura :)
<infrid> saluti
<rasta81> infatti ingamedeo
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ok....perfetto
<rasta81> cmq ingamedeo .... dicevi per quanto riguarda il launcher stile mac?
<ingamedeo> rasta81, ti consiglio una dock... come docky ... per installarla sudo apt-get install docky
<rasta81> dal software center si può? il terminale è...ehm..impegnato per ora... D
<rasta81> XD
<ingamedeo> rasta81, beh aprine un altro xD
<ingamedeo> rasta81, cmq si si può
<ingamedeo> io vado ragazzi :)
<ingamedeo> buona serata a tutti
<filippo> salve a tutti
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<filippo> io utilizzo chromium e vorrei sapere come fare in modo che quando clicco su un link ad un file (pdf e simili) al posto di scaricarmi il contenuto mi dia la possibilità di aprirlo solo in lettura e non di scaricarlo
<jester-> filippo: devi installare acroread che ha il plugin
<jester-> !info acroread
<ubot-it> Package acroread does not exist in raring
<jester-> lo devi prendere dal sito adobe
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è anhce nei partner, mi pare
<cristian_c> *anche
<filippo> jester-, cristian_c grazie
<filippo> jester-, cristian_c ma per tutti gli altri formati? e per i pdf un plugin più pulito (leggi open)?
<Guest35097> ciao a tutti
<jester-> filippo: fa parte di adobe mi pare e visto che è gratis che frega se open o no, anzi funza sicuro e meglio
<jester-> tipo flash che va e gnash che non va  ma è open
<Ryccardo> ^^^^^^^
<filippo> jester-, non sono un estremista ma se trovo quello oppen che va preferisco sempre quello
<Ryccardo> (beh, che adobe reader sia un disastro è vero)
<cristian_c> filippo, per firefox il plugin c'è
<cristian_c> filippo, e anche per chrome
<filippo> cristian_c, di quale plugin stiamo parlando? avete nominato solo acroread
<cristian_c> filippo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/220913/pdf-viewer-in-chromium
<ziovale> ragazzi ci sono driver per videocamere canon - legria hf17
<cristian_c> ziovale, non la conosco
<filippo> notte ragazzi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> filippo, fai come ti suggerisce askubuntu
<cristian_c> ziovale, ho visto, ma che devi fare?
<ziovale> dovrei acquisire i video dalla video camera  e poi  riversarli su dvd
<cristian_c> ziovale, che interfaccia ha?
<cristian_c> ora v edo comunque
<cristian_c> ziovale, scusa, ma non salva su schedina?
<cristian_c> ziovale, basta che inserisci la schedina nel pc
<cristian_c> colleghi
<ziovale>  si su sd  ma  non  ho il lettore delle schede usa connessione usb
<ado_> ciao jester
<ado_> ho un problema
<ziovale> ciao jester
<ado_> il mio pc ogni tanto si blocca.. come se si congelasse..
<ado_> e mi da errore all'avvio..
<cristian_c> ziovale, allora collegala via usb
<ado_> quando vuol fare un aggiornamento
<ado_> mi date una mano per correggere questo problemaù'
<ziovale> fatto ma non la vede come disco
<cristian_c> ziovale, va impostato dalla videocamera
<cristian_c> lo faccio anch'io sulla fotocamera
<cristian_c> ho più di una modalità di collegamento
<cristian_c> ado_, fai come ti ho consigliato
<ado_> ovvero? ora sono colegato dal pc che da problemi.. dimmi cosa devo fare
<ziovale> come  cristian
<cristian_c> ado_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> ziovale, tipo sul manuale
<ado_> dove lo incollo?
<ado_> la schermata che mi da..
<cristian_c> ado_, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ado_
<ubot-it> ado_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ziovale, sul manuale dovrebbe essere scritto come impostare la connessione usb
<ado_> ecco
<ado_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5730836/
<ziovale> con windows c' e'  il  suo  software dedicato
<cristian_c> ado_, deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main
<dario_> ragazzi ma qui che si fa? in questo canale intendo
<cristian_c> ado_, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ado_, deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> ado_, più il ppa di wine
<cristian_c> ado_, è chiaro che non ti funziona niente
<Ryccardo> dario_: assistenza ubuntu, praticamente
<ado_> non ho capito.. che devo fare
<cristian_c> ziovale, collegala e digita in un terminale: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ziovale, e anche: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, non è un'assistenza, ad essere precisi
<dario_> chiedo scusa cr3edevo di essere in chat libera
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Ryccardo> assistenza - assistere - aiutare ;)
<Ryccardo> della serie "noi ci proviamo"
<cristian_c> ado_, hai attivato dei repository che non dovevi attivare
<ado_> boooo... e che faccio?
<cristian_c> ado_, reinstalla
<ado_> non so neanche cos'è.. il repository..
<ado_> reinstalla cosa ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ado_, oppure rifai il sources.list, sperando che funzioni
<cristian_c> ado_, il sistema l'hai danneggiato tu, non io
<cristian_c> !repository | ado_
<ubot-it> ado_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<ado_> non ho fatto nulla... come si fa a danneggiare§?.. comunque non sono esperto.. cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> ado_, sì, l'hai fatto tu
<ado_> dovresti gentilmente darmi le istruzuioni..
<ziovale> sembra che stia funzionando
<cristian_c> ado_, ti ho già dato i link
<cristian_c> ado_, in particolare il terzo
<cristian_c> ziovale, cosa?
<ziovale> ha iniziato a copiare i file video
<cristian_c> ziovale, non aevi bisogno di driver XD
<cristian_c> *avevi
<ziovale> ragazzi  meno male  che  ci  siete -  oppure  sarebbero  incubi
<cristian_c> ziovale, documentati, studia
<cristian_c> e poi potrai fare a meno degli altri
<ziovale> ho  provato  ma  per il  momento  e'  ancora cinese
<cristian_c> !wiki | leggi qui il link, ziovale
<ubot-it> leggi qui il link, ziovale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<cristian_c> il primo
<ziovale> ciao
<dario_> ciao
<UTF-8> ciaop dario
<dario_> ciao
<dario_> UTF-8, chi è?
<UTF-8> un esterno
<UTF-8> sono con xchat
<dario_> ah ok
<UTF-8> e sono fresco
<dario_> ??
<dario_> in che senso?
<UTF-8> di questi canali
<UTF-8> neofita
<dario_> ah ok
<UTF-8> sto provando a comunicare con un inglese nell'altro canale :)
<dario_> ah.. qual è il canale=
<dario_> ?
<UTF-8> #ubuntu
<UTF-8> generico
<dario_> ok
<dario_> ci sono
<UTF-8> queste distro mi occupano tutto il tempo libero
<dario_> ma sei per aiutare o essere aiutato=
<dario_> ?
<UTF-8> sto cercando di capire il suo problema
<UTF-8> non gli funziona più unity
<dario_> ah ok
<UTF-8> e nessuna window manage legata a compiz
<dario_> non uso unity
<UTF-8> nemmeno io
<UTF-8> ma c'è un altro tizio che ha capito il nodo
<UTF-8> lo sta aiutando
<UTF-8> cairo dock?
<dario_> cairo dock cosa?
<UTF-8> niente
<UTF-8> l'ho installata da poco
<UTF-8> è pratica
<UTF-8> ma è meglio il terminale
<UTF-8> fatto, ha risolto
<UTF-8> me ne vado
<UTF-8> dario_,  buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-04
<glpiana> ola
<Campagnolo> ragazzi buon giorno
<Campagnolo> ieri ho chiesto info sul canale per quanto riguarda un adattatore midi usb mi è stata segnalata una guida ma non riesco ancora a farlo funzionare
<Campagnolo> c'è qualcuno che se ne intende?
<Campagnolo> l'unità mi viene vista così Bus 006 Device 002: ID fc08:0101
<Alstew> giorno a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Alstew> giorno
<akis24> giorno
<beppebeppe> ciao
<alemar> salve ragazzi
<alemar> ho bisogno del vostro aiuto per configurare e installare openvpn
<jester-> alemar: sudo apt-get install openvpn
<alemar> primo passo...
<alemar> ok
<jester-> !vpn | alemar
<ubot-it> alemar: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<alemar> devo installare e configurare vnc4server o similare e openvpn per connettere il mio client ubuntu alla rete dell'azienda per la quale collaboro
<alemar> in modo da utilizzare un programma per la produttività
<alemar> quale client vnc mi consigliate? l'azienda lavora su windows ed il tecnico non conosce ubuntu
<beppebeppe> ciao
<beppebeppe> su un sistema embedded voglio ridurre il numero dei device tty
<beppebeppe> per la configurazione del sistema uso ltib
<beppebeppe> sono riuscito ad eliminare ptyXX
<beppebeppe> ma non ttyXX
<beppebeppe> nessuno sa dove devo guardare ?
<jester-> beppebeppe: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27967/how-can-i-reduce-the-number-of-ttys
<beppebeppe> jester ti ringrazio
<beppebeppe> ma non e' la strada giusta
<beppebeppe> nel sistema non ho /etc/default/console-setup
<jester-> beppebeppe: che sistrema usi
<jester-> c'è /etc/default/console-setup
<jester-> beppebeppe: sudo nano /etc/default/console-setup
<beppebeppe> uso un sistema embedded su arm freescale
<beppebeppe> e non c'e' quel file
<jester-> beppebeppe: in ubuntu c'è
<beppebeppe> la configurazione la faccio tramite ltib
<beppebeppe> ./ltib --config
<beppebeppe> da un sistema desktop
<jester-> beppebeppe: vai in chat che qui tutto quello non inerente ubuntu è OT
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<beppebeppe> k
<piccula> salve chi mi aiuta a scaricare whats app x ubuntu? il mio pc nn apre nessun file scaricato
<jester-> piccula: non mi pare esista
<piccula> su tt i siti mi dice di si
<danielelic> Buongiorno, qualcuno mi può dare una mano?
<danielelic> qualcuno sa come si risolve questo genere di errore? (è un link ad una foto) https://www.dropbox.com/s/q3kpvqkhvy1gdaw/2013-05-08%2010.41.22.jpg
<Zodiack93> Salve, sto installando Ubuntu desktop dal file .iso ma mi appare una schermata di comandi come ssh
<Zodiack93> che devo dfare?
<Alstew> sii più chiaro zodiack
<jester-> Zodiack93: spiega installare da file .iso
<anoncn_78> salve room
<k-ubu> ciao, sto cercando di far girare una versione di k-ubu su un vecchio portatile hp ma ho problemi con la scheda wireless broadcom. ho installato i pacchetti che si dice anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom?highlight=%28broadcom ma non mi riconosce il comando b43-fwcutter
<k-ubu> non c'è nessuno oggi?
<glpiana> !nessuno | k-ubu
<ubot-it> k-ubu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<k-ubu> si si lo so... ho scritto prima. per questo chiedevo..
<glpiana> k-ubu, oki, io prima non c'ero, hai voglia di riscriverlo?
<anoncn_78> Ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto,ubuntu 13.04 non si connette in wifi,posto output : lspci -nn | grep 0280    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732257/
<glpiana> anoncn_78, metti su pastebin l'output di lsmod
<k-ubu> sto cercando di far girare la nuova distro di xubuntu su di un vecchio portatile hp. ho provato ad istallare manualmente i driver e i pacchetti come si dice bene qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<anoncn_78> eccolo glpiana:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732314/
<glpiana> anoncn_78, ora l'output di: rfkill list
<glpiana> k-ubu, quale scheda hai anzitutto?
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732319/
<k-ubu> broadcom BCM4306 che chiede istallazione b43legacy
<glpiana> anoncn_78, ora: sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> k-ubu, e cosa hai fatto finora?
<symone84> buongiorno a tutti
<symone84> c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | symone84
<ubot-it> symone84: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732323/
<glpiana> anoncn_78, io la vedo funzionare. vede 4 reti al momento
<symone84> al momento ho windows 7 sul pc, per far si avere ubuntu affiancato a win, c'è una procedura particolare da seguire? sto masterizzando ora la iso
<glpiana> !installazione | symone84 segui sta guida
<ubot-it> symone84 segui sta guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<anoncn_78> glpiana io vedo 5 reti,sono connesso col cavo
<anoncn_78> la rete la vede,ma non mi fa connettere
<glpiana> anoncn_78, vabbè, spiega meglio. qualche dettaglio. stacchi il cavp, provi a connetterti e che succede?
<symone84> non ho mai usato ubuntu e vorrei sapere se da dvd è possibile scegliere di affiancarlo?
<TaLaDo> symone84, se avessi letto la guida...
<k-ubu> come scritto sul wiki. non ho una connessione ad internet attiva sul portatile, quindi ho seguito le istruzioni per installare i driver b43
<anoncn_78> stacco il cavo,provo a connettere,chiede password autenticazione...non si connette
<glpiana> symone84, leggi la guida e vedrai che lo dice e spiega cosa fare
<symone84> ok glp
<symone84> grazie
<glpiana> anoncn_78, la scrivi rispettando maiuscole  e minuscole? la chiave è corretta? il tipo di chiave è corretto?
<anoncn_78> fino a qualche giorno fa avevo la 11.04 si connetteva senza problemi,con la 12.04 e ora la 13.04 niente,problema NM?
<TaLaDo> (la wifi è tua?)
<glpiana> k-ubu, per cui hai scaricato fbcutter e firmware-b43legacy-installer ?
<anoncn_78> si glpiana,non faccio quell'errore banale
<glpiana> anoncn_78, riprova, e quando fallisce scrivi nel temrinale: dmsg | tail   e mettilo su pastebin
<anoncn_78> devo staccare il cavo per provare a connettermi in wifi o posso farlo anche cosi?
<glpiana> anoncn_78, per ora prova senza staccare il cavo
<anoncn_78> ok
<k-ubu> ho installato b43-fwcutter
<k-ubu> dal cd di installazione
<k-ubu> mi dice di installare anche patchdel e l'ho fatto
<k-ubu> ho installato il file deb che ho trovato dentro la cartella patch del cd di xubuntu...
<anoncn_78> non mi accetta  questo comando,glpiana
<jASSon> 382ppN--+*QZ2s.,D
<jASSon> that's what it says
<jASSon> oh
<jASSon> Scusate ho sbagliato  stanza. *facepalm*
<glpiana> anoncn_78, fa vedere che errore ti da
<glpiana> k-ubu, oki, e firmware-b43legacy-installer ?
<anoncn_78> eccolo glpiana,e poi non capisco perchè in questo terminale si accavallano le lettere :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732347/
<k-ubu> no... non diceva di farlo se non hai la connessione che funziona,... mi ha fatto scaricare i file per impostarlo manualemente ma uno dei comandi non va...
<glpiana> k-ubu, vediamo che comando dai e cosa non funziona
<glpiana> anoncn_78, scusa, è: dmesg | tail
<anoncn_78> glpiana non potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione del network manager?
<anoncn_78> visto adesso....aspetta che provo
<glpiana> anoncn_78, ci hai messo mano? hai modificato qualcosa? di default nm va
<anoncn_78> no,non l'ho toccato
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732370/
<anoncn_78> riflettevo solo sul fatto che la 11.04 non usa il NM,e stranamente si connette al volo,anche in live
<k-ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732377/
<glpiana> k-ubu, e che errore ottieni?
<k-ubu> command not found
<k-ubu> eppure sta lì nella home come l'altro pacchetto.
<glpiana> anoncn_78, prova a vedere qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/235644/how-to-get-intel-corporation-centrino-wireless-n-1000-working
<glpiana> k-ubu, ma b43-fwcutter lo hai installato o no?
<k-ubu> si si...
<k-ubu> è l'altro che non funziona...
<glpiana> k-ubu, ridai il comando che ti da errore e copia qui l'errore
<Ludwig__> salve c'è qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi?
<Ludwig__> some one can help me?
<anoncn_78> glpiana,ho appena tradotto la guida,ma vedo che non è stata risolutiva,inoltre rischio di peggiorare la situazione con driver a caso
<glpiana> Ludwig__, esponi il problema e chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<glpiana> anoncn_78, http://askubuntu.com/questions/233774/ubuntu-12-10-recognizes-wireless-but-does-not-connect-intel-centrino-n-1000 qui dice di aggiungere la connessione a mano in network manager
<Riccardone> Ludwig__: italiano ?
<anoncn_78> glpiana credo il problema stia tutto li,nella config del NM,sai indicarmi come configurare ipv4 e ipv6,e come reperire la BSSID?
<glpiana> anoncn_78, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732323/ dovresti riuscire a recuperare i dati che ti servono dall'output di prima
<glpiana> anoncn_78, bssid dovrebbe essere il mac address della connesione
<glpiana> per ipv6 non so dirti nulla, per ipv4 dipende da come hai configurato il router
<glpiana> anoncn_78, se non hai ip statico, lascia l'impstazione standard (dhcp)
<Guest28760> salve ho un problema ho scaricato la versione 13.04, l'ho masterizzata e installata manualmente ma all'avvio automatico mi da questo errore: TRY (hd0,0) : NTFS5 : NO WUBILDER
<anoncn_78> infatti non ho IP statico,ma dal pastebin di prima vedo che il pc tentava connessione alla ps3 e non al modem,puoi controllare tu,per favore? quel ps3-psp è la connessione interna della ps3
<glpiana> anoncn_78, e se clicchi su un'altra connessione o segui quello che dicevamo prima, cioè di configurare a mano?
<Riccardone> Guest28760: dai un'occhiata qui : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1585120
<Riccardone> Guest28760: o anche questa può far al caso tuo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2127223
<anoncn_78> sto cercando di configurarla a mano,ma non conosco  la BSSID
<glpiana> anoncn_78, io vedo tra le connessioni due vodafone e una "salice"
<glpiana> anoncn_78, quale è la tua?
<Guest28760> il problema è che 1 io ho windows 7 e due non capisco na mazza di qullo che scrivono in forum in inglese D:
<anoncn_78> glpiana la mia è Linkem-criss
<Riccardone> Guest28760: devi installare quindi ?
<glpiana> anoncn_78, non la vedo dal tuo paste di prima: digita di nuovo: sudo iwlist scan
<pako91> salve
<pako91> a tt
<anoncn_78>  glpiana è la numero 6 : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5732485/
<glpiana> anoncn_78, prova a mettere 0C:4C:39:9C:A8:A6 come BSSID
<anoncn_78> fatto,non prova neanche a connettersi,devo riavviare...?
<glpiana> anoncn_78, no, non devi riavviare. se clicchi sull'icona di network manager, vedi nell'elenco la tua connessione?
<anoncn_78> si,la vedo,ho dato connetti,inserischo chiave di rete,ma niente,non si connette
<anoncn_78> inserisco**
<glpiana> anoncn_78, spiacente di non saperti aiutare
<anoncn_78> grazie di tutto
<beppebeppe> scusate la domandina probabilmente banale
<beppebeppe> ubuntu desktop come faccio a vedere se il sistema e' 32 o 64 bit ?
<OverMe> uname -m
<beppebeppe> i686
<beppebeppe> e adesso ?
<beppebeppe> :)
<OverMe> e adesso è a 32bit
<beppebeppe> :) grazie OverMe
<sambuco> ciao, ho un problema con firefox. Non riesco a visualizzare correttamente siti come https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ciao o http://www.xnview.com non riesco a vedere alcuni contenuti, come se il css fosse corrotto ho già provato a pulire cookie, cache etc . Ho cambiato profilo, utente e anche usato ff in hidden-mode, ma niente . Avete qualche consiglio?
<k-ubu> ciao. sto provando ad installare k-ubu su un vecchio portatile hp. ho i problemi con la scheda wireless che non riesco ad impostare correttamente.
<k-ubu> ho fatto tutto quello che ho trovato sul wiki.ubu ma neanche con quello funziona...
<k-ubu> è tutto il pomeriggio ce ci sto dietro ma non riesco a saltarne fuori. se qualcuno sa cosa famri fare dica pure. per ora sono connnesso via lan direttamente al modemfastweb
<Gioe> salve a tutti
<k-ubu> hofatto praticamente tutto quello che c' scritto qui ma continua a non andare
<k-ubu> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Gioe> avrei bisogno di un consiglio per l'installazione di ubuntu 13.04 (64 bit) su mac intel
<k-ubu> ho provato a falro anche manualmente ma mi blocco sempre nello stesso punto. quando apro i driver aggiuntivi non ci sono i STA ma solo modem software
<akis24> ciao
<infrid> ciao a tuti
<newuser_> ciao
<newuser_> sto usando una ubuntu 12.04 ed ho riscontrato piu' volte che nm-applet di Network Manager ad un certo punto non risponde piu'. L'unico modo per risolverlo e': killall nm-applet; nm-applet &.Esiste un'altro modo per risolvere questo noioso problema?
<Guest33343> ce qualcuno
<Guest33343> ce qualcuno
<akis24> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Guest33343> mi serveirebbe un aiuto
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Guest33343> io sto cercando di masterizzare linux ubuntu 13.04 su chiavetta USB da 4GB, come posso fare?
<akis24> Guest33343: usa unetbootin per scrivere la iso sulla penna usb
<Guest33343> Grazie OK ci provo
<infrid> newuser_, stai usando un pennino wi-fi?
<Guest33343> no
<Guest33343> no un chiavetta USB da 4G
<Guest33343> no un chiavetta USB da 4GB
<infrid> non mi riferivo a te Guest33343 :D
<Guest33343> a scusa
<newuser_> newuser_: si una scheda esterna usb wireless
<infrid> a me era capitato un problema simile, quando si bloccava premevo CTRL+ALT+F! o F2 non ricordo
<infrid> e vedevo i messaggi del kernel
<infrid> sostanzialmente la chiavetta entrava in modalità di riposo creando problemi
<infrid> ho risolto con un comando che disattivava il risparmio energetivo sul pennino
<infrid> *energetico
<newuser_> si anche io ho disabilitato il risparmio energetico
<newuser_> ma non e' cambiata la situazione
<infrid> capito, quando ricapita controlla i messaggi del kernel
<infrid> vedi cosa trovi
<Guest33343> scusa una cosa distribuzione ho selezionato ubuntu ma la versione 13.04 non ce
<Guest33343> cosa devo selezionare?
<Guest33343> ci sei akis24
<akis24> Guest33343: ma tu hai scaricato ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Guest33343> si l ultima versione di linux ubuntu 13.04
<akis24> Guest33343:  allora con unetbootin seleziona il file .iso e poi crei la usb
<Guest33343> senza selezionare versione e distribuzione
<akis24> Guest33343:  ovvio che deve usare la .iso ..
<akis24> Guest33343: megli ose dai un occhiata http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuLiveUsb
<Guest33343> no questo lo so ma essendo la v13.04 non ce nell elenco di versioni
<akis24> Guest33343: non selezionare  la versione ma sopra scegli la iso da mettere su usb e poi crea
<Guest33343> o provato ma mi dice : e necessario selezionare una distribuzione da caricare
<Guest33343> aspetta un attimo......
<akis24> Guest33343: si
<Guest33343> si ha funzionato
<akis24> bene Guest33343
<Guest33343> grazie mille!!!
<Guest33343> Ciao!!!
<akis24> ciao
<giulia2> ciao mi serve un aiuto con ubuntu
<giulia2> qualcuno disponibile??
<Ryccardo> chiedi pure, se qualcuno sa risponde
<Lorra> Hei! Ciao a tutti! Vorrei uccidere un programma quando scrive sullo standard output una certa stringa usando la bash, qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
<Lorra> ^^
<giulia2> allora ho deciso di fare la Pulizia del computer su ubuntu 10.04, stava andando tutto alla perfezione quando mi si è bloccato dicendo che si era verificato un errore, da quel momento non riesco ne ad accendere ad internet ne scaricare ne rimuovere pacchetti e/o aggiornamenti
<Lorra> (vorrei fare questa cosa automaticamente)
<giulia2> *accedere
<Lorra> giulia2, puoi aprire un terminale
<Lorra> ?
<giulia2> si però mi scrive errore se voglio installare qualcosa
<Ryccardo> giulia2: prova a fare `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<giulia2> ok dopo ti dico il risultato
<OverMe> sarebbe carino sapere l'errore preciso
<Ryccardo> nel caso si sia interrotta qualche installazione (mi pare una situazione strana che non vada affatto internet comunque)
<Ryccardo> e poi non credo esistano ancora le repo per il 10.4
<giulia2> mi da miliardi di cosi scritti così :   /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs : 233:grep: not found     e dopo errore nell elaborazione        cmq credo che per sbaglio abbia cancellato tutti i pacchetti
<OverMe> come l'hai fatta la "pulizia" ?
<Ryccardo> azz, potrebbe anche essere... esce qualcosa da `dpkg --get-selections`?
<Lorra> sudo rm -r / : p
<giulia2> ho cliccato l applicazione (?)  Pulizia del computer e premuto invio
<Lorra> (don't try this at home)
<giulia2> ora provo dpkg ....
<Ryccardo> Lorra: oh, provaci pure... se è una versione recente ti chiede di mettere --no-preserve-root :D
<Lorra> Ryccardo, OK, comunque non l'avrei provato.
<Lorra> Qualche lume sulla mia domanda *.* ?
<giulia2> sono venuti fuori (almeno credo io) tutte le cose installate e non, per esempio aci-support deinstall
<Ryccardo> giulia2: quasi tutti con "deinstall"?
<giulia2> no saranno un 50 con scritto deinstall
<giulia2> tutto resto install
<Ryccardo> giulia2: copia tutta la lista in un pastie che ci dò un'occhiata per favore
<giulia2> ora sono su un altro computer , tento se riesco a collegarmi con l altro
<Ryccardo> Lorra: non mi viene in mente nulla senza fare un wrapper
<giulia2_> Ryccardo si riesce a fare una chat tipo privata?
<Ryccardo> sì, scrivi "/query nomedeltizio" per aprirne una
<Ryccardo> (con la maggior parte dei client almeno)
<Lorra> Ryccardo, fare un wrapper come?
<Lorenzo_> Ciao a tutti, dovrei generare un file xorg.config per settare l'impostazione dl monitor... è un po' troppo difficile per le mie capacità, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Ryccardo> Lorra: immaginavo un programma che esegue un altro e si prende il suo output, ma non saprei benissimo come implementarlo
<anoncn_78> sera
<Riccardone> salve
<anoncn_78> mi serve aiuto,ubuntu 13.04 non si connette in wifi,output lspci:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733113/
<UTF-8> urge driver per stampante epson sx420w per ubuntu i386
<UTF-8> please
<cristian_c> UTF-8, sito di epson?
<UTF-8> provato, reindirizza su software center che non trova il driver idoneo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, è strano
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, iwconfig
<cristian_c> UTF-8, ?
<UTF-8> faccio un giro
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733132/ il primo cristian
<akis24> UTF-8: non perderti qui .. http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=16875&DSCCHK=a9c4fba46743be0cb2d94aa2fb14ff87ac792dcf
<cristian_c> UTF-8, http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX420W_Series
<Riccardone> UTF-8: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-SX420W_Series
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733138/
<cristian_c> UTF-8, funziona perfettamente
<Riccardone> cristian_c: azz, sei velocissimo :)
<anoncn_78> Cristian,ci abbiamo provato qui nel primo pomeriggio,sto impazzendo
<UTF-8> akis24, grazie
<akis24> :)
<Riccardone> anoncn_78: ma è accesa la WiFi del pc ?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, l'interfaccia c'è, devi solo fare la connessione allì'access point
<anoncn_78> si,è accesa
<Riccardone> perchè ti vede il Power Management a Off allora  ?
<anoncn_78> ascolta Cristian,usavo la 11.04 e si connetteva al volo,poi ieri 12.04 e ora 13.04 niente
<cristian_c> Riccardone, quasi sempre a off
<cristian_c> *è
<anoncn_78> vede la rete,mi chiede la chiave( ho messo una wep x semplicità) ma nn si connette
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ci sarà qualche problema
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, aspè
<anoncn_78> io credo sia il NM
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, la wep dove l'hai impostata?
<anoncn_78> sia nel modem che nel NM
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e perché non wpa?
<ottavio> ciao chi può aiutarmi?
<anoncn_78> c'era la wpa,ho seguito una guida che consigliava la wep,ma ho provato anche a rete non protetta,e non si connette
<ottavio> ho problemi con il wifi
<Riccardone> anoncn_78: metti wpa2 se la supporta il modem fidati :)
<anoncn_78> stesso problema ho avuto con tutte le mint,mentre non c'è con ubuntu 11.04 e con pinguy
<Riccardone> ottavio: siamo già a discuterne :) spara ...
<ottavio> quindi è irrisolvibile?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ottavio
<ubot-it> ottavio: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Riccardone> ottavio: non essere pessimista: )
<anoncn_78> Riccardone il mio modem è linkem e supporta wpa  e wpa2,mentre in NM non le prende assieme,ma solo wpa
<ottavio> il mio problema è che non attiva il wifi della  acchina
<Riccardone> ok, metti la WPA2 nel NM e vai allora ...
<Riccardone> anoncn_78: NM = Network Manager giusto ?
<anoncn_78> si
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ieri ho fatto una connessione in wep con il NM, non direi
<cristian_c> diciamo che il NM è palloso
<anoncn_78> appunto
<cristian_c> ottavio, lspci -k
<Riccardone> cristian_c: a me va benissimo ...
<cristian_c> ottavio, su pastebin
<cristian_c> Riccardone, fai qualcosa di un po' più complicato su NM e vedrai...
<cristian_c> !paste | ottavio
<ubot-it> ottavio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<anoncn_78> cristian,mi confermi che da quello che vedi al terminale non è un problema di drivers?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, in realtà non lo so
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, vanno guardate un po' di cose
<anoncn_78> io non ci capisco molto
<ottavio> ok
<cristian_c> ottavio, no pvt
<anoncn_78> purtroppo
<anoncn_78> ma se non si connette con la rete aperta è inutile che sbatto a rimettere la wpa,ti pare?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non c'entra niente
<Riccardone> anoncn_78: sembra che non riesca ad associarsi all'Access Point
<anoncn_78> fammi capire
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cancella la connessione dal NM
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e reimposta la wpa sul router
<Riccardone> cristian_c: facciamogli fare una scansione ...
<cristian_c> Riccardone, sì
<Riccardone> ma non so il comando da xterm ...
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<anoncn_78> un attimo
<anoncn_78> eccola,la mia è la 6,linkem-criss :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733172/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, uname -a
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, uname -r
<Riccardone> anoncn_78: il livello del segnale è buono ...
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, lsb_release -r
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733182/
<anoncn_78> release 13.04
<Riccardone> mi tocca uscire, causa moglie in panne con la macchina che palle ...
<Riccardone> a presto
<anoncn_78> ciao Riccardo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, proviamo una cosa
<anoncn_78> ok,dimmi
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo rmmod iwldvm
<anoncn_78> fatto,nessun output
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<anoncn_78> fatto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<anoncn_78> fatto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova la connessione
<anoncn_78> senza staccare il cavo ethernet?
<cristian_c> staccalo
<anoncn_78> ok
<anoncn_78> niente,non si connette
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma è su wpa?
<anoncn_78> Cristian,avevo trovato questa guida,ma non so come cambiare i comandi per la mia situazione,ci dai un occhio tu? http://0b4dtr1p0.wordpress.com/2012/11/22/ecco-come-risolvere-il-fastidioso-problema-con-il-wifi-su-ubuntu-12-10-macbookguida/
<anoncn_78> no,è ancora su wep
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, impostala come ho detto
<anoncn_78> aspetta che entro nel router
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quello che hai linkato si riferisce a broadcom, tu hai una intel
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1097002
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, molti utenti hanno lamentato problemi con la tua scheda negli ultimi kernel
<anoncn_78> ok,nel mio misero router linkem ho solo 2 opzioni.wep o wpa personal,mentre nel NM non c'è la voce solo er la wpa,non è un problema? molti dicono di si
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti mi potete aiutare a ripristinare unity 7?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, allora
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, il problema è questo: il network manager non ti ha chiesto l'autenitcazione
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ti ha chiesto la password, appena installato il sistema?
<anoncn_78> certo
<cristian_c> The problem is, the Network Manager is not asking for the authentication.
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, penso ci sia un modo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, devi andare nelle reti nascoste
<anoncn_78> ci ho provato,con connetti a rete nascosta
<almaidinajad> come faccio a reinstallare unity 7 o a resettare le impostazioni iniziali?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quanti caratteri richiede come password per connetterti?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, parlo del netwok manager
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, probabilmente ti chiede la wep, invece della wpa
<cristian_c> Network Manager sees the hidden network, knows it requires WPA key, then tries to connect without the WPA encryption key and of course it won't connect. Then posts "out of range" when the bug is network manager didn't use the encryption key.
<anoncn_78> si,mi chiede la wep al momento,e nel router è ancora in wep
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, hai cercato sulla pagina wiki di unity?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì, ma imposta in wpa
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sul router, poi cancella la connessione dal network manager
<anoncn_78> ok,quindi fa lo stesso se imposto wpa pesonal nel router e wpa e wpa2 nel NM?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, credo di sì
<cristian_c> controllo sul mio
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, nel NM, wpa e wpa2 personal, in sicurezza senza fili
<anoncn_78> ok,ci provo,ultima domanda x il momento,mi sai dire perchè le prime due righe del terminale riportano questa scritta?http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733252/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, in seguito a cosa appaiono?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, trovato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non avevo mai visto una roba del genere
<anoncn_78> al nulla,ho installato la 13.04 stamattina,mantenendo la home che avevo con pinguy
<anoncn_78> ho anche disinstallato il terminale e reinstallato,ma niente
<cristian_c> ah, pinguy
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai mischiato ubuntu con un'altra distro XD
<jester-> se l+ pingui
<anoncn_78> si,l'ho messo x prova...e si connetteva al volo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, gedit ~.bashrc
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, eh, ma si connetteva forse perché usa un vecchio kernel
<anoncn_78> come ricopio il tuo comando? non so fare quel simbolo
<cristian_c> tu hai il 3.8
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, alt+gr+ì
<cristian_c> altgr
<anoncn_78> ok,provo
<cristian_c> non è alt+gr
<cristian_c> ma altgr
<anoncn_78> ok,aperto
<anoncn_78> ora?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cerca questo: if [ "$PS1" ] ; then
<anoncn_78> è vuoto!!
<cristian_c> è vuoto il file?
<anoncn_78> si,c'è solo il numero 1
<cristian_c> hai digitato bene?
<cristian_c> mmmm
<anoncn_78> si
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, locate bashrc
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, uhm, sento puzza di casini con la home
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, credo sia dovuto al mischione tra ubuntu e pinguy
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, finche si usa la /home di ubuntu con ubuntu non ci dovrebbero essere problemi
<cristian_c> ma quando si esce da *buntu...
<anoncn_78> ecco il locate http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733264/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, comunque, il tuo problema principale è il wifi
<anoncn_78> già
<cristian_c> il terminale può soltanto dare fastidio
<cristian_c> ma non ti blocca
<anoncn_78> certo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ti consiglio di adottare la strategia
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, 1) reimposta wpa su router
<anoncn_78> provo a fare quell'operazione wpa
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, 2) cancella la connessione sul NM
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, vai nelle reti nascoste
<anoncn_78> si,a dopo e grazie
<cristian_c> mi raccomando, cancella tutte le connessioni wireless esistenti, per non fare casini
<cristian_c> domanda
<cristian_c> ho installato qt4-qtconfig e quando apro il tool di configurazione, imposto le modifiche. Poi se faccio clic su Salva e nella statusbar appare Saved changes
<cristian_c> però se chiudo e riapro il tool, ritrovo le impostazioni precedenti, come se le modifiche non fossero state salvate
<cristian_c> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<BRUTALONe> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<massy> salut
<almaidinajad> ciao a tutti non capisco perchè in chrome ho l'audio accelerato
<BRUTALONe> ammetto adesso sto usando windows
<BRUTALONe> e mirc x windows
<infrid> :D
<almaidinajad> qualcuno mi aiuta con l'audio più veloce in chrome?
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, soltanto con chrome?
<almaidinajad> si con firefox i video su youtube e le canzoni su grooveshark hanno il tempo corretto
<almaidinajad> cosa può essere cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, e su chormium?
<cristian_c> *chromium
<BRUTALON3> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<BRUTALON3> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<almaidinajad> non ho installato chromium cristian_c
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, fallo
<almaidinajad> ma su firefox va normale cristian_c, quindi è un problema che devo risolvere in chrome
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, io non ho parlato di firefox
<almaidinajad> ho capito ma tanto per capire a cosa mi serve installare chromium cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, chromium è la versione open dichrome
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, per capire se è un problema di plugin
<almaidinajad> ho capito aspetta che lo installo cristian_c
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, su chromium l'audio va normalmente
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, temo sia un problema del plugin di chrome
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, per fortuna chrome e chromium sono lo stesso browser
<almaidinajad> quindi che dici di fare cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> di utilizzare chromium
<almaidinajad> cristian_c, e per resettare i plugin di chrome non c'è modo?
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, quelli di chrome sono integrati
<cristian_c> almaidinajad, ma chromium è lo stesso browser
<as_exp> buonasera a tutti
<as_exp> ho appena installato Ubuntu  13.04 su uno Zotac, al momento di lanciare applicazioni di avvio ho un errore
<cristian_c> as_exp, eh, gli zotac
<cristian_c> as_exp, che caratteristiche ha?
<as_exp> cristian_c, scelta sbagliata? :)
<as_exp> cristian_c, Intel Atom D510 @1.66 GHz
<as_exp> RAM 2GB
<as_exp> scheda grafica nVidia ion
<cristian_c> as_exp, ho letto di casino con gli zotac
<cristian_c> casini di installazione
<as_exp> eh... cominciavo a sospettare, ho dovuto reinstallare 3 volte
<cristian_c> as_exp, è un atom, ubuntu è sicuramente troppo pesante
<Ryccardo> io voto che la colpa è della ion
<as_exp> cristian_c, :(
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, ion?
<as_exp> devo abbandonare l'idea allora?
<cristian_c> ah
<Ryccardo> nulla è impossibile
<cristian_c> as_exp, forse forse ha ragione Ryccardo
<as_exp> Ryccardo, in effetti Ubuntu me la rileva come Gallium 0.4 on NVA8
<Ryccardo> cristian_c: sì, pare che devi ricompilarti il kernel se vuoi metterci il driver proprietario
<Campagnolo> Buona sera non riesco a sentire i file midi come devo fare?
<cristian_c> as_exp, cos'è applicazioni di avvio?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, ciao
<cristian_c> as_exp, ho il dubbio anchì'io che la scheda video faccia i capricci
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, ciao come stai?
<as_exp> e lo schermo che è un ACER me lo rileva come Ancor Communications Inc 22"
<as_exp> almeno i " sono giusti :)
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, alla fine ho risolto con l'interfaccia
<cristian_c> Ryccardo, ci sta, ma occorre approfondire, sarebbe utile se ci desse più informazioni
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, la midi?
<Campagnolo> funziona tutto quanto solo che ora registrando con rosegarden non sento nessun midi
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, magari devi impostare rosegarden
<Campagnolo> riesco ad utilizzare lmms
<as_exp> cristian_c, Ryccardo sono qui, ditemi che fare e proviamo :)
<Campagnolo> ma rosegarden no
<cristian_c> !rosegarden | Campagnolo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rosegarden'
<cristian_c> lol
<as_exp> un po' di sperimentazione fa sempre piacere
<Campagnolo> cristian_c,
<cristian_c> as_exp, ho il dubbio anchì'io che la scheda video faccia i capricci
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> as_exp, cos'è applicazioni di avvio?
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, ma se installo un kernel in realtime
<Campagnolo> posso utilizzarlo per far tutto?
<as_exp> cristian_c, serve per impostare le applicazioni da lanciare all'avvio, mi serve per lanciare uno script per montare il mio nas
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, o forse il kernel low-latency
<Campagnolo> cristian_c,
<Campagnolo> si
<cristian_c> as_exp, io non ho capito se il sistema carica
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Rosegarden
<Ryccardo> Campagnolo: sì, diciamo che la "preemption" (reattività, al massimo nella versione RT) diminuisce le prestazioni intese come calcolo massiccio, ma è un po' come dire che per un utente medio 16 o 32 GB di ram cambiano poco
<as_exp> cristian_c, ?? non ho capito..
<Campagnolo> ok
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, leggi la guida wiki
<cristian_c> as_exp, riesci a caricare il sistema
<cristian_c> ?
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, ok
<as_exp> cristian_c, si si
<as_exp> cristian_c, ci sono dentro adesso
<Campagnolo> grazie mille gentilissimi come sempre
<as_exp> ma appena lancio applicazioni all'avvio ho un errore
<Campagnolo> Buona serata
<as_exp> cristian_c, provo a mandarti il pastebin
<Ryccardo> cristian_c: guarda, su debian c'è questo... http://i40.tinypic.com/21aa0zk.png
<cristian_c> as_exp, ok
<cristian_c> non saprei
<anoncn_78> cristian mi puoi aiutare a cambiare questo fw?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cambiare fw?
<anoncn_78> si,credo di aver trovato la soluzione,molto semplice,ma non so come fare quei 3 passaggi :http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733512/
<anoncn_78> ho già scaricato ed estratto il pacchetto,3 file all'interno
<anoncn_78> dovrei farlo da root,mi serve una guida
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma avevi il problema anche sulla 12.04?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, come si chiama il file?
<anoncn_78> non ho installato la 12.04,ma la 11.04 e la 11.10
<cristian_c> da dove l'hai scaricato?
<anoncn_78> dal link che ha postato quell'utente
<anoncn_78> ma anche dal sito della intel,è lo stesso
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non c'è un link completo
<cristian_c> non so da dove l'hai scaricato
<anoncn_78> si chiama : iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1
<anoncn_78> aspetta che ti prendo il link
<anoncn_78> questo è il link:http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/...128.50.3.1.tgz
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, questo non è un link completo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non porta a niente
<anoncn_78> ah...capisco....ma a me ha scaricato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, puoi verificarlo provando a digitarlo
<cristian_c> prova a digitarlo
<cristian_c> e vedrai che è inesisteme
<cristian_c> *intesistente
<cristian_c> va beh
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quindi non qual'è il link che hai usato
<cristian_c> *non so
<anoncn_78> mi ha scaricato il file
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova se non mi credi
<anoncn_78> asp....qui la fonte :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2122379
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, il link è questo: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1.tgz
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non quello che hai postato tu
<cristian_c> haidigitato male
<anoncn_78> non si può cliccare,nn capisco
<anoncn_78> a me ha scaricato il pacchetto
<as_exp> rieccomi
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quello che ho postato io funziona, quello che hai postato tu no
<anoncn_78> ti credo.....ma percheè nella pagina internet me lo fà cliccare e mi scarica il file?
<as_exp> cristian_c, mi si è piantato tutto... è estremamente instabile
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, bastava fare clic destro e copia indirizzo :D
<cristian_c> per avere il link completo
<cristian_c> sto guardando il readme
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sposta il firmware originario
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, in modo da rimpiazzarlo con quello originario
<anoncn_78> si,è questo
<anoncn_78> scusami
<anoncn_78> mi avevano già suggerito di cambiare quel fw con questo,ma non sono capace da solo
<anoncn_78> scarico quello che hai postato tu
<anoncn_78> è quello il problema cristian
<anoncn_78> step to step?
<cristian_c> as_exp, a che punnto sei con il pastebin?
<anoncn_78> rieccomi
<anoncn_78> cristian ti disturbo ancora,mi dici come fare?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<anoncn_78> grazie
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo mv /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode ~
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, questo dovrebbe spostare il vecchio file nella tua home
<cristian_c> se è corretto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, dimmi quando fatto
<anoncn_78> si,è nella home,singolo file
<anoncn_78> cristian_c quello nuovo è nella cartella scaricati
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ti do l'altro comando
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cd Scaricati
<anoncn_78> si,sono dentro
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cp iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cd iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cd iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1
<anoncn_78> asp....non ho capito qual'è quello corretto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, entra da terminale nella cartella contenente il file
<cristian_c> sei già in Scaricati
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quindi l'ultimo
<anoncn_78> si,ci sono già in scaricati col terminale
<anoncn_78> ok,l'ultimo con cd....non cp?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cd per cambiare la directory
<cristian_c> per spostarsi
<cristian_c> cd = change directory
<anoncn_78> ok,grazie
<anoncn_78> fatto,come verifico?
<anoncn_78> quello in scaricati c'è ancora
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ora sei nella directory iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, o hai usato anche il cp?
<anoncn_78> no,ho usato solo il comando che mi hai dato
<anoncn_78> si,sono nella directory iwlwifi.....
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cp iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> questo copia il file
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> cp = copy
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cp iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode /lib/firmware/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, serve il / finale
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma avevi già digitato?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, altrimenti te ne ritrovi due?
<anoncn_78> no,non avevo ancora finito
<anoncn_78> mi dice manca l'operando per il file di destinazione
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, posta il comando usato
<cristian_c> l'avrai digitato male
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, fatto?
<anoncn_78> controlla tutti i passaggi:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733692/
<MAURO> ce qualcuno
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, con sudo
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest81441
<cristian_c> uhm
<anoncn_78> ridammi il comando completo da dove sono rimasto,altrimenti vado in palla cristian_c
<Guest81441> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo cp iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode /lib/firmware/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e ti eri dimenticato anche lo spazio
<Guest81441> io ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7
<anoncn_78> ok,sempre dal terminale in sospeso? continuo da li?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, digita l'ultimo comando
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo cp iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode /lib/firmware/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, fatto?
<Guest81441> mi servirebbe un aiuto
<anoncn_78> si fatto
<cristian_c> Guest81441, fai la tua domanda tecnica, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ok
<anoncn_78> come verifichiamo?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, digita
<anoncn_78> nuovo terminale o continuo da li?
<cristian_c> da lì
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> non chiudere il terminale
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, fatto?
<anoncn_78> si,mi dice module wifi is in use
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, errore?
<anoncn_78> fatal
<Muro> ce qualcuno
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, spegni il wifi, no?
<Muro> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<anoncn_78> spengo la scheda dal NM
<anoncn_78> cristian_c messa in off
<anoncn_78> ripeto il comando?
<cristian_c> Muro, se non risponde nessuno , non significa che non c'è nessuno in canale
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova: sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<Muro> ce qualcuno
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, una volta andato a segno, riaccendila e digita: sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<cristian_c> e hai finito
<krabador> !qualcuno | Muro
<cristian_c> Muro, se non risponde nessuno , non significa che non c'è nessuno in canale
<cristian_c> krabador, faccio il bot XD
<Muro> mi erve una mano
<krabador> chiedi
<Muro> o grazie
<Muro> io ho installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 7
<krabador> hanno attaccato il bot...
<anoncn_78> mi dice sempre in use iwldvm
<as_exp> rieccomi
<anoncn_78> esattamente dice: module iwlwifi in use by iwldvm
<as_exp> ho seguito una guida http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<as_exp> e sembra che ora abbia i driver corretti, vediamo se crasha
<as_exp> sembra tutto molto più fluido e l'applicazione all'avvio parte
<Muro> durante la fase di installazione  c erano 5 opzioni io ho scelto la prima :"installa ubuntu a fianco di windows" e mi sie avviato il processo di installazione. ma all avvio del computer non mi chiede quale os avviare, come faccio a risolvere il problema? ho provato gia tre volte akrabdor
<krabador> as_exp, e quale dei 3 metodi hai seguito?
<Muro> krabador mi puoi aiutare su questo problema
<krabador> Muro, allora, fai partire il supporto di installazione, e all'avvio seleziona "prova ubuntu "
<as_exp> krabador, il 2
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ma iwldvm è un altro fw?
<krabador> as_exp, non avevi i driver selezionabili in driver aggiuntivi=
<as_exp> non ci ho provato, ho seguito direttamente la strada del terminare krabador
<Muro> no io lo masterizzato su chiavetta USB e all avvio se la chiavetta e connessa al pc si avvia la prova di ubuntu
<krabador> Muro, ecco, fai partire "prova ubuntu"
<krabador> Muro, ti picchia?
<Muro> e funziona cosi?
<krabador> Muro, allora
<krabador> Muro, se fai partire il pc, senza chiavetta inserita, che succede?
<as_exp> vorrei montare all'avvio il mio NAS, sto seguendo questo guida  http://www.claudioromeo.it/Joomla/index.php/informatica/160-linux-mappatura-delle-unit%C3%A0-di-rete-in-ubuntu.html
<Muro> si avvia normalmente
<anoncn_78> cristian_c mi hai abbandonato?
<krabador> Muro, ed hai la schermata di selezione del sistema operativo?
<as_exp> ho però un dubbio, in sudoers, dove devo mettere il mio utente? Tra gli user privilege specification o members of the admin group?
<Muro> no mi parte solo windows 7
<krabador> Muro, ecco. Adesso spegni il pc, inserisci la chiavetta,e fai "prova ubuntu"
<Muro> ok e da li lo installo
<krabador> Muro, scusami, non lo hai giò installato?
<anoncn_78> ragazzi,come faccio a concludere l'operazione?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
<a7x> tutti morti.
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<cristian_c> a7x, non che sono morto, eh
<anoncn_78> cristian come la sistemiamo?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, rmmod iwldm
<cristian_c> o come si chiama
<anoncn_78> nuovo terminale presumo,giusto?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> chiudi il primo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<cristian_c> prova questo
<anoncn_78> cristian_c operazione di rimozione non permessa
<anoncn_78> errore,modulo in uso da iwldvm
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo modprobe -r iwldvm
<anoncn_78> fatto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<anoncn_78> cristian_c errore,missing module name
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<anoncn_78> fatto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova la connessione
<anoncn_78> ok
<cristian_c> va?
<cristian_c> as_exp, non si possono linkare guide esterne in questo chan
<as_exp> cristian_c, ops sorry
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ?
<cristian_c> as_exp, nel wki di ubuntu c'è la guida a samba
<cristian_c> !samba | as_exp
<ubot-it> as_exp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<as_exp> cristian_c, grazie!
<cristian_c> as_exp, basta lavorare con lo fstab
<as_exp> cristian_c, però volevo capire sta cosa del file sudoers perchè non lo conosco
<cristian_c> !fstab | as_exp
<ubot-it> as_exp: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> as_exp, l'ho fatta questa cosa del file sudoers, ma a me non ècche funge
<cristian_c> as_exp, e non è la cosa migliore da fare
<cristian_c> me l'hanno fortemente sconsigliato
<as_exp> cristian_c, capito, leggo le guide del wiki :)
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, va?
<anoncn_78> si amico,grazie di cuore,adesso va
<anoncn_78> me la ritrovo anche al riavvio,vero?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<anoncn_78> ok,ancora grazie per l'impegno e la pazienza
<anoncn_78> vado a fare un backup
<Muro> ubuntu ce l ho installato
<as_exp> cristian_c, c'è modo di vedere se ci sono processi sospesi come in task manager di windows?
<Muro> ma perche lo devo avviare in prova
<cristian_c> as_exp, assolutamente sì
<as_exp> cristian_c, e come si fa?
<cristian_c> as_exp, c'è il task manager o monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> as_exp, esattamente come in windows
<cristian_c> Muro, qual è il problema?
<as_exp> cristian_c, trovato! grazie
<Muro> no vorrei parlare con krabador gia gli ho spiegato tutto
<cristian_c> Muro, sei nel chan
<cristian_c> Muro, scambiatevi i recapiti se volete o in privato, sempre se volete entrambi
<cristian_c> Muro, questa è una chat pubblica
<Muro> ok te lo spiego a te
<cristian_c> lo spieghi a tutti
<cristian_c> chi sa , risponde
<Muro> io ho installato in dual boot ubuntu con windows 7
<Muro> windows 7 e gia preinstallato e il sistema principale
<cristian_c> Muro, sicuro di averlo installato?
<Muro> aspeta astpetta un attimo
<Muro> io lo masterizzato in chiavetta USB
<cristian_c> Muro, e poi?
<as_exp> lanciato qbittorrent, ma si è bloccato, ce l'ho nella lista dei processi ma non c'è verso di ucciderlo!
<as_exp> come si fa a farlo terminare?
<cristian_c> as_exp, chi lo possiede?
<Muro> all avvio ho riavviato il sistema con la chiavetta attacata e mi sie avviato l installazione di ubuntu
<as_exp> cristian_c, come utente sono indicato io
<cristian_c> as_exp, cosa succede quando provi a terminarlo?
<cristian_c> Muro, e quindi l'hai installato sull'hard disk?
<cristian_c> as_exp, non root?
<as_exp> cristian_c, semplicemente niente, nè con termina nè con uccidi
<Muro> c erano 5 opzioni io ho scelto la prima di eseguiri l installazione accanto a windows 7
<cristian_c> as_exp, c'è il pulsante Termina
<cristian_c> Muro, e quindi l'hai installato sull'hard disk?
<as_exp> cristian_c, già provato e anche uccidi ma rimane lì
<cristian_c> as_exp, strano
<cristian_c> as_exp, top
<cristian_c> as_exp, anzi
<Muro> si
<as_exp> cristian_c, è in stato zombie
<as_exp> cristian_c, e l'utente sono io (1000)
<cristian_c> as_exp, ps -e aux
<cristian_c> as_exp, uhm, interessante
<as_exp> cristian_c, da terminale?
<Muro> dopo averlo installato ho riavviato il sistema ma non mi chide quale sistema operativo avviare
<cristian_c> sì
<Muro> e mi parte normalmente all avvio windows 7
<cristian_c> Muro, beh, allora non ti serve più la pendrive
<cristian_c> Muro, uhm, strano
<Muro> gia ho provato a reinstallarlo 3 volte
<cristian_c> Muro, avbia la live
<cristian_c> *avvia
<cristian_c> Muro, insistere non è utile
<cristian_c> Muro,meglio capire
<cristian_c> Muro, avvia la live
<as_exp> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Muro> a me kabrador mi ha deto che dopo installato devo avviarlo in prova
<as_exp> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733909/
<cristian_c> Muro, a me interessa capire le cose dalla live
<cristian_c> Muro, che si può controllare
<Muro> allora che faccio
<Muro> allora che faccio per risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> Muro, avvia in live
<Muro> live non da boot
<cristian_c> as_exp, è defunto
<as_exp> cristian_c, e quindi ? :)
<cristian_c> Muro, cioè collega la pendrive e boota da lì
<cristian_c> Muro, e quindi scegli la sessione live
<as_exp> cristian_c, io vorrei riavviarlo
<as_exp> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<cristian_c> as_exp, o riavvii il sistema
<Muro> dove e l opzione live?
<cristian_c> Muro, nel menù
<cristian_c> Muro, invece di installare, lo provi
<cristian_c> hai detto che ce ne sono 5
<Muro> si 5 opzioni
<Muro> riavio il computer un attimo...........
<Muro> tra poco ritorno...
<cristian_c> as_exp, prova con il comando killall
<cristian_c> seguito dal nome del processo
<as_exp> cristian_c, killall qbittorrent ?
<cristian_c> prova
<cristian_c> con sudo
<as_exp> fatto
<as_exp> è sempre lì
<cristian_c> funge?
<cristian_c> killall --signal=KILL
<as_exp> cristian_c, è incredibile !!
<cristian_c> sudo killall --signal=KILL qbittorrent
<cristian_c> as_exp, ?
<as_exp> cristian_c, niente
<as_exp> cristian_c, ancora lì
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> as_exp, cos'hai provato?
<as_exp> cristian_c, --signal=KILL
<as_exp> ma non funge
<as_exp> però ora come memoria dà N/D
<cristian_c> as_exp, qual è l'id?
<cristian_c> dimmi il numero del processo
<cristian_c> il pid
<as_exp> PID 3543
<fede> Vorrei recuperare tutte le informazioni dal mio hard disk(che nn viene riconosciuto dal pc) è possibile da questo programma Ubuntu?
<fede> chiunque possa aiutarmi sarebbe fantastico!!
<cristian_c> as_exp, ok
<cristian_c> as_exp, cat /proc/3543/status | grep -i ppid
<as_exp> cristian_c, ok è morto :)
<Muro> sono rotornato
<as_exp> cristian_c, ora l'ho rilanciato e siamo da capo
<cristian_c> as_exp, da solo?
<cristian_c> as_exp, tanto non consumava risorse
<Muro> l ho avviato in prova
<cristian_c> as_exp, forse è un bu di bittorrent
<as_exp> cristian_c, ora è sempre lì
<cristian_c> *bug
<cristian_c> Muro, sei sul dekstop?
<cristian_c> *desktop
<as_exp> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5733978/
<as_exp> cristian_c, rebooto così vedo se funziona quella roba del sudoers
<Muro> si
<Muro> si sono sul desktop
<cristian_c> Muro, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<Muro> dove
<symone84> buonasera a tutti
<symone84> qualcuno può darmi 1 minutino del suo tempo?
<krabador> symone84, chiedi
<Muro> dove
<krabador> Muro, ti ho fatto caricare ubuntu in prova
<krabador> circa un ora e mezza fa
<Muro> si lo caricato in prova
<krabador> per farti seguire questa
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<symone84> allora premetto che sono un neofito totale su ubuntu...l'ho installato oggi a pranzo...la mia domanda è semplice...credo di aver scaricato un programma attraverso l'Ubuntu Software Center...ma adesso dove dovrebbe essere?
<cristian_c> Muro, in un terminale
<cristian_c> krabador, eh, ma lui dice di averlo installato dopo
<Muro> scusa e che io sno alle prime armi con ubuntu
<Muro> io ho sempre utilizzato windows
<Muro> come lo apro questo terminale
<krabador> ctrl + alt + t
<krabador> oppure clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra, e scrivi terminale. ti appare,e  ci clicchi sopra.
<Muro> o scritto il codice e  o premuto invio
<symone84> krabador sai dirmi qualcosa in merito?
<krabador> symone84, che ubuntu hai messo?
<symone84> l'ultima versione...la 13.04 se non erro
<krabador> non ti sei mai chiesto a cosa serve l'icona in alto a sinistra?
<symone84> tramite il cerca nel computer ho trovato il programma...
<symone84> si infatti avevo visto proprio adesso...
<krabador> ecco, quella è la dash di unity, l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu
<Muro> ok ora riavvio il computer
<Muro> che faccio
<krabador> da li ti scorri tutti i contenuti del sistema oerativo
<krabador> Muro, hai seguito la guida=?
<symone84> ok...
<krabador> Muro, per intero?
<Muro> in che senso per intero
<krabador> Muro, secondo te in che senso per intero?
<Muro> tutto il codice
<Muro> ho aperto il terminal, lo scritto e ho premuto invio e lo chiuso
<krabador> Muro, hai scritto COSA, nel terminale?
<krabador> Muro, fai tutto quanto quello che ti dice qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Muro> sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> Muro, e che esce?
<krabador> hai letto il mio ultimo messaggio?
<cristian_c> !unity | symone84
<ubot-it> symone84: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> symone84, leggi qui
<symone84> ok
<symone84> sto cercando di prenderci la mano, sto googlando da 1 ora...
<symone84> chiedo scusa per le domande banali
<cristian_c> symone84, bastava guardare sul wiki
<Muro> ese quest
<Muro> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l  Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x6afd19b0     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *        2048      409599      203776    7  
<cristian_c> pastebin
<cristian_c> troppo tardi
<cristian_c> !paste | Muro
<ubot-it> Muro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Muro, segui
<krabador> Muro, questa
<krabador> Muro, guida
<krabador> Muro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Muro> ok e riesco a fare il dualbot che mi chiede quale os avviare all avvio
<as_exp> !cifs
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cifs'
<krabador> Muro, si, serve a risolvere il problema della richiesta del sistema operativo
<Muro> ho seguito tutta la guida alla fine mi dice di toglire il cd e riavviare il sistema
<Muro> riavvio il sistema
<as_exp> bon, più o meno ho fatto tutto, buonanotte
<as_exp> cristian_c, grazie per l'aiuto
<Muro> riavvio il sistema
<krabador> as_exp, torna a trovarci
<krabador> Muro, aspetta
<krabador> Muro, manda in pastebin, tutto quello che ti è apparso in terminale, seguendo la guida
<cristian_c> as_exp, di solito per killare uno zombie, occorre killare il processo padre
<as_exp> krabador, volentieri, ora che ho reinstallato ubuntu dopo 4 anni (e non mi ricordo più niente!) mi vedrete spesso :)
<as_exp> cristian_c, ma a quanto pare lui non ce l'aveva un processo padre... vediamo se ricapita
<Muro> in pastebin
<as_exp> come client torrent avete qualche consiglio in particolare?
<cristian_c> as_exp, eh, sì
<cristian_c> 1334
<cristian_c> PPid:	1334
<as_exp> cristian_c, ah... quindi dovevo killare il 1334
<as_exp> cristian_c,  prossima volta so come fare..
<cristian_c> credo di sì, anche se non sono sicuro
<cristian_c> bastava controllare a cosa corrisponde il 1334
<Muro> riavvio il computer
<Muro> per vedere se ha funzionato
<as_exp> notte!
<symone84> cristian, non ti arrabbiare...avrei bisogno di un help per un programma...
<cristian_c> symone84, hai letto il wiki?
<symone84> ehm....wiki  uguale?
<symone84> cos'è sto wiki?......qualcosa su wikipedia?
<symone84> ok ho visto
<symone84> provo a vedere...spero ci sia quello che sto cercando...
<symone84> non trovo una estensione firefox per poter salvare delle tracce mp3 da videocorsi su youtube...
<krabador> !paste | Muro
<ubot-it> Muro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Muro, metti il link pastebin, del contenuto del tuo terminale, nell'aver seguito la guida
<krabador> !wiki | symone84
<ubot-it> symone84: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Muro> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<symone84> si krabador ora ho visto...ma non penso ci sia quello che cerco...
<krabador> Muro, ecco, quella è la guida che hai detto di aver seguito
<Muro> si
<krabador> Muro, devi incollare qui, il pastebin di quello che hai fatto, quando l'hai seguita
<Muro> questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> Muro, NON
<krabador> Muro, È
<krabador> Muro, IL LINK
<krabador> Muro, PASTEBIN
<Muro> ch pastbin
<krabador> !paste | Muro
<ubot-it> Muro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> vai in quel sito, incolli il contenuto del tuo terminale,
<krabador> e metti qui il link
<Muro> quello che ho scritto su il terminale
<krabador> si
<Muro> lo chiuso il terminale
<krabador> ok
<krabador> riavvia allora
<Muro> ok spero che tutto vada bene ci rivediamo dopo
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<Mauro> non ha funzionato
<cristian_c> Guest69856, avvia la live
<cristian_c> Maursai usare pastebin?
<cristian_c> Guest69856, sai usare pastebin?
<Guest69856> non l ho potuto copiare avevo chiuso il terminale non cera scritto piu ninte e nenche con la live non funziona
<Guest69856> ho fatto tutto quello che mi avete detto non funziona
<cristian_c> Guest69856, se lo digiti bene, esce sempre qualcosa
<cristian_c> Guest69856, sudo fdisk -l
<Guest69856> io comunque devo andare a dormire BUONA NOTTE A TUTTI!! domani cerchero diversi metodi
<Guest69856> Ciao, Mauro
<cristian_c> Guest69856, ma il risultato lo devi incollare su pastebin, è un promemoria
<cristian_c> notte
<Guest69856> ho fatto tutto quello che mi avete detto non funziona ao usato il terminale e ho letto la guida
<Guest69856> devo andare notte & ciao cerchero diversi metodi per fare il dual boot.
<akhilleus> Sera
<UTF-8> ho un problemino con skype montato sul mi ubuntu 12.04....qualcuno ch emi da udienza?
<UTF-8> yihuuhuhhu
<UTF-8> c'è nessuno?
<UTF-8> doctord90, ciao
<UTF-8> ok ciao popolo
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-05
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<beppebeppe> ciao
<glpiana> ola
<Guest87309> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere un consiglio se possibile
<Alstew> esponi
<Guest87309> ho fatto degli aggiornamenti questa mattina e adesso ho mezzo pc che parla cineso o giapponese
<Guest87309> e vorrei farlo parlare ovviamente italiano
<Alstew> il tup pc parla? :)
<Guest87309> si dai, si fa per dire :-D
<Guest87309> è che ho mezzo desktop in cinese
<Alstew> che distro hai?
<Guest87309> allora apro crome e tutta la videata è in cinese
<Guest87309> posso scrivere su google in italiano, ma tutta la pagina è in cinese
<Alstew> sii più chiaro
<Guest87309> se apro google, esempio
<Guest87309> la parte sopra dove c'è you tube
<Guest87309> quella è cinese
<glpiana> Guest87309, a parte google, il sistema in che lingua è?
<Alstew> è il browser che è cinese?
<Guest87309> il sistema è in italiano
<Guest87309> la cairodoc in cinese
<glpiana> Guest87309, apri le impostazioni di sistema e vai nella sezione relativa alla internazionalizzazione (supporto lingue o roba simile)
<Guest87309> un secondp
<Alstew> https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95416?hl=it
<Guest87309> l'icona del supporto lingue per esempio è in cinese
<glpiana> Guest87309, fa nulla, entra nel supporto lingue e imposta italiano come lingua di default
<Guest87309> se entro e chiedo di mettere l'italiano non me la fa aggiornate
<Guest87309> aggiornare
<glpiana> Guest87309, non te lo fa aggiornare dandoti errore, pernacchiandoti o cosa?
<Guest87309> asp che do un occhio al link che mi hai mandato
<glpiana> Guest87309, il tuo problema riguarda tutto il sistema, non solo chrome
<Alstew> avevo cjiesto lumi glpiana
<Guest87309> immagino:-(((
<Alstew> chiesto
<Alstew> sorry mi ha contagiato il cinese
<Guest87309> cosa scusa, ho perso un passaggio di quello che hai scritto
<glpiana> Guest87309, dimmi cosa succede quando cerchi di impostare la lingua italiana
<glpiana> Guest87309, eventualemtne prendi una schermata e postala
<glpiana> !image | Guest87309
<ubot-it> Guest87309: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest87309> come faccio a postare l'immagine??
<Guest87309> scusa ma non sono pratico
<glpiana> Guest87309, sai come prendere una schermata e salvare l'immagine?
<Guest87309> no mi dispiace
<Guest87309> se mi spieghi prov
<Guest87309> o
<glpiana> Guest87309, premi il tasto 'stamp' o 'print screen' della tua tastiera
<Guest87309> ok
<Guest87309> poi
<glpiana> Guest87309, è successo qualcosa?
<Guest87309> no
<glpiana> Guest87309, che interfaccia grafica usi? che versione di ubuntu hai installato?
<Alstew> appunto
<Guest87309> ho messo su la 12.10
<glpiana> Guest87309, la 12.10 di cosa? ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu?
<Guest87309> ubuntu
<glpiana> Guest87309, allora avrebbe dovuto aprirsi una finestra premendo quel tasto. ma non importa. apri un terminale
<glpiana> Guest87309, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest87309> ok
<glpiana> Guest87309, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la vedi e premi invio
<Guest87309> non accade nulla
<glpiana> Guest87309, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<Guest87309> scrive in cinese ma scrive
<glpiana> Guest87309, quando termina scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Alstew> giorno
<Guest87309> ok
<glpiana> Guest87309, quando termina dimmelo
<Guest87309> adesso quando ho dato il secondo comando
<Guest87309> mi ha messo la percentuale
<Guest87309> ed ha fatto abbastanza veloce
<glpiana> Guest87309, quando termina dimmelo
<Guest87309> credo sia terminato ora
<glpiana> Guest87309, oki, riavvia il pc e poi torna qui
<Guest87309> ok
<Guest87309> speriamo bene
<xel_> eccomi tornato
<xel_> avevo problemi di lingua dopo aggiornamento del pc
<glpiana> xel_, è ancora in cinese?
<ciccio1> ciao, ho appena installato bootchart, ma se provo a lanciarlo da terminale mi dice che non c'è
<jester-> ciccio1: che sarebbe?
<ciccio1> un applicativo per verificare i servizi che partono all'avvio del pc, e fare pulizia
<jester-> ciccio1: usa bun
<jester-> bum
<ciccio1> jester- mi dice che non è installato... boh, ora lo sto installando da riga di comando
<ciccio1> jester- tutto ok, non ho capito che cosa sia successo prima, ma ora c'è. thanks
<enzo> buomgiorno
<Guest37146> buongiorno
<Guest37146> ho un problema con la rimozione di ubuntu con doppia ripartizione
<niculu> salve ragazzi c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi con dei driver nvidia?
<VRGnet> ciao, ho un problema con questo : E: dpkg è stato interrotto. à necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema. ced@goldrake:/var/lib/dpkg$ sudo dpkg --configure -a Configurazione di rsyslog (5.8.6-1ubuntu8.3)... Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<VRGnet> sono 15 minuti fermo in questo modo
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<glpiana> VRGnet, prova a interrompere con ctrl+c e poi ridai il comando
<dario_> ciao carissimi, ho un problema con libreoffice. praticamente la correzione automatica non funziona
<VRGnet> Ok, ero indeciso a farlo.
<glpiana> dario_, definisci 'non funziona'
<dario_> glpiana se scrivo cazzate e errori grammaticali, poi faccio partire la scansione degli errori non mi trova nulla.. mi dice controllo ortografico terminato
<glpiana> dario_, versione di libreoffice?
<VRGnet> da sudo apt-get upgrade , mi risponde :E: dpkg è stato interrotto. à necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema
<dario_> glpiana, LibreOffice 3.5.7.2
<dario_> glpiana,  considera che prima non era manco in italiano e ho dovuto metterlo in italiano installando il pacchetto libreoffice-l10n-it
<glpiana> VRGnet, dovevi ridare sudo dpkg --configure -a non update
<glpiana> dario_, anzitutto controlla nelle opzioni che lingua e controllo lingua abbiano tutte le impostazioni settate
<VRGnet> grazie glpiana, ora ho questo : dpkg: errore: analisi del file "/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0009" vicino alla riga 0:  newline nel nome del campo "#padding"
<glpiana> VRGnet, dammi 5 minuti e torno
<VRGnet> grazie, anche 10 :)
<dario_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/7xyiellf3/
<glpiana> dario_, clicca su linguistica
<glpiana> VRGnet, scrivi: ls /var/lib/dpkg/updates/
<glpiana> !paste | VRGnet
<ubot-it> VRGnet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dario_> ok
<dario_> glpiana, ok
<glpiana> dario_, dai una controllata veloce anche a quei parametri
<dario_> glpiana, cosa devo vedere lì'
<dario_> glpiana vedo che in moduli linguistici disponibili mi da solo inglese
<glpiana> dario_, prendi una schermata anche di quello
<VRGnet> glpiana, nel frattempo ho cancellato il file 0009, eseguito un apt-get update , apt-get upgrade.... ancora fermo a :Configurazione di rsyslog (5.8.6-1ubuntu8.3)... Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<glpiana> VRGnet, fai così, lascialo fare, distraiti e fai altro, mangia e poi se ancora è fermo lì ne riparliamo nel pomeriggio
<dario_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/vsadptsst/ tra poco arriva l'altra
<dario_> glpiana, http://postimg.org/image/jw1l7p1c3/
<dario_> glpiana, avevo provato anche a cancellare le impostazioni nella home
<glpiana> dario_, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mythes-it
<dario_> glpiana, sta facendo, ma altrimenti non c'è un modo per scaricarla direttamente in italiano libreoffice senza fare sti magheggi=?
<dario_> intanto grazie per l'aiuto che mi stai dando glpiana
<glpiana> dario_, non è un magheggio, è il pacchetto per il correttore
<dario_> ok adesso provo
<glpiana> dario_, si poteva probabilmente fare anche da interfaccia grafica, da software center
<glpiana> dario_, prima di provare chiudi e riapri libreoffice
<dario_> io l'avevo installato da terminale libreoffice
<dario_> è per quello=?
<dario_> sisi ho chiuso
<glpiana> dario_, lo hai installato da terminale? sei su xubuntu? su ubuntu e kubuntu è installato di default
<dario_> glpiana, mi si era scaricato il notebook
<dario_> mi avevi scritto qualcosa?
<glpiana> <glpiana> dario_, lo hai installato da terminale? sei su xubuntu? su ubuntu e kubuntu è installato di default
<dario_> si l'ho installa da terminale su xubuntu
<dario_> non dovevo?
<dario_> glpiana, comunque non funziona ugualmente
<dario_> se lo avessi installato da USC sarebbe cambiato qualcosa glpiana ?
<glpiana> dario_, torna nelle opzioni, linguistica e controlla che ora appaia anche openoffice.org thesaurus e che sia spuntato
<dario_> glpiana, si compare
<glpiana> dario_, ha la spunta?
<dario_> si
<glpiana> dario_, torna nel terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-hyphenation
<massy> giorno
<dario_> glpiana,  installato
<glpiana> dario_, chiudi e riapri writer
<dario_> niente
<dario_> ma se lo istallavo da USC cmabiava qualcosa?
<glpiana> dario_, torna sulle opzioni,  scegli uno dei moduli di correzione e controlla se cliccando su modifica ora appare italiano
<glpiana> dario_, no, non cambiava nulla
<glpiana> al massimo ti metteva in automatico qualche pacchetto in più
<dario_> ma ora sono tutti e 3 spuntati glpiana
<glpiana> sì, va bene che siano spuntati. controlla per ognuno le impostazioni cliccando su modifica
<dario_> sono tutti messi bene glpiana
<dario_> glpiana, scusa, devo fare una telefonata importante di qualche minuto, spero di ritrovarti.. intanto grazie ancora :)
<Guest92807> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<dario_> glpiana, eccomi
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Guest92807
<ubot-it> Guest92807: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<dario_> cristian_c ciao, ho un problema con libreoffice
<dario_> non funziona la correzione automatica
<VRGnet> glpiana, ho ancora il terminale fermo con :Configurazione di rsyslog (5.8.6-1ubuntu8.3)... Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd ..
<cristian_c> dario_, hai installato il pacchetto?
<cristian_c> dario_, hai fatto una ricerca?
<cristian_c> sul forum
<VRGnet> buon appetito a tutti... a dopo..
<dario_> sisi mi stava aiutando glpiana prima però non abbiamo conlcuso niene
<cristian_c> dario_, sicuro di aver seguito tutte le indicazioni in modo corretto?
<dario_> sisi
<dario_> quelle di glpiana?
<dario_> sì
<cristian_c> dario_, dpkg -l | grep mythes-it
<dario_> ii  mythes-it                              2.0.7.gh.deb1-4                         Italian Thesaurus for OpenOffice.org 2
<cristian_c> dario_, 12.04?
<dario_> yes
<cristian_c> dario_, è lo stesso mio
<cristian_c> dario_, come hai installato libreoffice?
<dario_> da terminale
<cristian_c> dario_, cioè?
<dario_> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dario_, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dario_> http://pastebin.com/rX94JP7C
<dario_> cristian_c,
<rocco2> buongiorno, per caso mi potete aiutare? prima avevo ubuntu e la webcam funzionava perfettamete, adesso ho messo ubuntustudio e non funziona più, chi mi può aiutare??
<cristian_c> dario_, è a posto anche questo
<cristian_c> rocco2, stessa release?
<rocco2> si
<dario_> cristian_c, ma tu che distro hai?
<rocco2> non capisco non hanno gli stessi  driver?
<cristian_c> rocco2, non saprei, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> rocco2, e poi copia su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | rocco2
<ubot-it> rocco2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<rocco2> ho messo ubuntustudio perche non mi piace come e fatto ubuntu come desktop
<cristian_c> dario_, apri il menù Strumenti
<cristian_c> rocco2, sei un musiscista/filmaker?
<rocco2> nooooo, non ci capisco nulla
<dario_> cristian_c, poi?
<rocco2> e poi? con paste?
<cristian_c> rocco2, apri il sito pastebin
<cristian_c> dario_, mi pare ci sia il gestore delle estensioni nel menù
<dario_> aspè
<dario_> ho scoperto na cosa cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> rocco2, ubuntu studio è una versione adatta per la produzione video/musicale
<cristian_c> strano tu l'abbia scelta
<dario_> cristian_c, http://postimg.org/image/lg53hw0zr/ guarda.. non è selezionato nulla sulla lingua.. ma io ho msso italiano
<cristian_c> dario_, controlla il supproto lingue
<cristian_c> *supporto
<cristian_c> dario_, vai in Lingua del testo
<rocco2> una scelta qualsiasi, basta che era della famiglia ubuntu,  non riesco a mettere ubuntu come era prima come desktop, se riuscissi a trovare la guida rimetto ubuntu.
<dario_> ok poi?
<cristian_c> rocco2, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> dario_, cosa c'è nel menù a discesa?
<dario_> sembra impostato tutto
<dario_> bene
<dario_> scusa cristian_c ci sentiamo dopo devo andare a pranzo
<dario_> grazi
<cristian_c> lol
<dario_> ehehe sennò si incazzano cristian_c
<cristian_c> ciao
<rocco2> senti mi dai una guida per rimettere il desktop di ubuntu classico? che rimetto ubuntu, grazie.
<cristian_c> rocco2, hai detto che non ti piaceva
<rocco2> non mi piace il suo attuale deskotp
<cristian_c> rocco2, appunto
<cristian_c> rocco2, hai chiesto questo
<rocco2> a me ubuntu mi piace e moloooolto semplice nell' utilizzarlo ma il classico
<cristian_c> ?
<rocco2> mi sono espresso male
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> rocco2, esprimiti meglio: cosa vuoi fare?
<rocco2> vorrei ubuntu ma con il suo desktop classico
<cristian_c> rocco2, è quello che hai detto che non ti piace il suo desktop classico, altrimenti ti installi una derivata
<rocco2> hmmmmmmm, e l'incontrario che mi piace  il desktop di una volta ma non riesco  perchè non ho trovato una guida
<rocco2> aspetta
<rocco2> mi madre mi dice sempre di non fumare la cicoria
<cristian_c> rocco2, il desktop di una volta non esiste più
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> rocco2, gnome 2 è andato in soffitta
<cristian_c> ora c'è gnome 3
<rocco2> allora non cè nessun modo ?
<cristian_c> rocco2, il punto è: installati una derivata
<rocco2> l' ho fatto
<cristian_c> rocco2, su ubuntu gnome c'è gnome 3, su xubuntu c'è xfce, su kubuntu kde, ecc...
<cristian_c> rocco2, capito, ma hai scelto ubuntu studio
<rocco2> ho capito.
<cristian_c> rocco2, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> rocco2, oppure installati ubuntu, e poi installi un desktop alternativo tipo mate
<rocco2> interessante e mate dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> rocco2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<rocco2> grazie. faccio così
<cristian_c> rocco2, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico
<Guest92807> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> rocco2, nel secondo link c'è la lista di tutti gli ambienti desktop
<Guest92807> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare a risolvere un problema nel mio pc cortesemente?
<glpiana> !dettagli | Guest92807
<ubot-it> Guest92807: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Guest92807> vediamo se riesco a farmi capire, scusate l'ignoraza sulla cosa....
<Guest92807> utilizzo ubuntu 12.10 su in pc hp Pavillon dv6 1020el, dopo gli aggiornamenti dati questa mattina e dopo aver riavviato il pc, questo mi chiede se voglio modificare il none di alcune cartelle, erroneamente ho dato modifica e adesso mezzo pc mi parla cinese...
<Guest92807> non è possibile vedere la versione di ciò che è stato aggiurnato oggi in qualche modo e degradarla??
<Guest92807> magari torno al punto di partenza
<glpiana> Guest92807, cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<Guest92807> e va fatto da terminale questa cosa?? e in che modo??
<glpiana> Guest92807, apri il terminale e scrivi quel comando
<Guest92807> ok
<glpiana> Guest92807, prendi le righe relative alle ultime installazioni (guarda data e ora) e  copi su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Guest92807
<ubot-it> Guest92807: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest92807> trovato, ora provo a copiare su paste... l'indirizzo che mi hai passato
<chiara85> problema con il bluethoot in ubuntu 13.04 non mi fa inviare i file come posso fare?
<Guest92807> glpiana, fatto e copiato sul link http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glpiana> Guest92807, copia qui l'indirizzo completo della pagina in cui hai caricato
<Guest92807> questo??
<Guest92807> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5735469/
<Guest92807> sono parecchi gli aggiornamenti però
<glpiana> Guest92807, io rimango dell'idea che devi andare nelle impostazioni di sistema e impostare italiano
<Guest92807> ci ho provato, ma parla tutto in cinese...
<glpiana> Guest92807, apri il supporto lingue e prendi una schermata. fallo con il programma cattura schermate (l'icona è una macchina fotografica)
<Guest92807> non c'è un modo per mostrarti la finestra che mi compare nel pc?
<Guest92807> asp che provo
<glpiana> !image | Guest92807
<ubot-it> Guest92807: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sarabella> ciaoooo
<glpiana> Guest92807, se non lo trovi, da terminale scrivi: gnome-screenshot
<Guest92807> sto provando dalle impostazioni, come mi hai detto, un min e ti dico
<Guest92807> provo da terminale, perchè non c'è il cattura schermate
<Guest92807> asp
<sarabella> stavo istallando ubuntu 12.04 e mi ha fatto quasi subito unaa schermata nera ma sotto si vedeva il programma allora ho attaccato uno schermo esterno e sono riuscito a finire l'installazione ma ora come facci a risolvere il prob
<sarabella> aiutoooooo
<glpiana> sarabella, apri un terminale e scrivi: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | sarabella
<ubot-it> sarabella: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest92807> ** Message: Unable to use GNOME Shell's builtin screenshot interface, resorting to fallback X11.
<Guest92807> mi esce questo messaggio
<glpiana> Guest92807, scusa. torno tra un poco
<Guest92807> ok
<Guest92807> ti aspetto
<Dix78> Buongiorno, da qualche giorno sono passato da Unity a Xubuntu. Da quando ho installato xubuntu ho un problema ... il pc si spegne e l'utilizzo della cpu sale al 100% anche se sto guardando solamente un film in streaming... da dove viene questa anomalia?
<Riccardone> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<Riccardone> ciao , chi conosce tutti i comandi che posso dare al BOT ?
<Riccardone> !mp3
<ubot-it> ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Riccardone> !search
<ubot-it> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<Campagnolo> salve sto avendo problemi con rosegarden non riesco ad eseguire file midi. ho seguito la guida sul sito di ubuntu ma niente non funziona
<Campagnolo> muto
<VRGnet> x glpiana, ancora tutto fermo da terminale : Configurazione di rsyslog (5.8.6-1ubuntu8.3)... Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<Campagnolo> come mai ubuntu non è configurato di suo per eseguire file midi?
<glpiana> VRGnet, non so dirti dove stia il problema. copia l'output del terminale e metti tutto su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | VRGnet
<ubot-it> VRGnet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<VRGnet> glpiana, ho risolto .
<VRGnet> preso spunto da qui : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1821693
<glpiana> VRGnet, come?
<glpiana> bene
<VRGnet> :)
<glpiana> !voci | Riccardone (per la tua domanda di prima)
<ubot-it> Riccardone (per la tua domanda di prima): elenco delle voci presenti nel database di ubot-it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/UbotIt/Voci
<Riccardone> glpiana: grazie
<glpiana> Riccardone, non so dirti se è aggiornata, non la controlliamo mai
<Riccardone> glpiana: proviamo :)
<Riccardone> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<glpiana> Riccardone, no, frena
<glpiana> Riccardone, mica vorrai provarle qui?
<Riccardone> giusto un paio :)
<glpiana> Riccardone, apri una chat privata con ubot-it
<Riccardone> ah, già ... che c****ne
<sambismo> ciao, ho un problema con firefox 21, non vedo bene alcune pagine web..
<sambismo> ad esempio: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=funny
<sambismo> uso ubuntu 12.04 qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?
<giulia2> ciao,cerco un certo Ryccardo, ieri mi stava aiutando a risolvere un problema
<giulia2> qualcuno può aiutarmi? mentre a causa di una Pulizia del computer mal riuscita non riesco ne a installare o rimuovere pacchetti ne accendere aad internet
<brass> salve a tutti
<giulia2> salve
<brass> qualcuno sa dirmi come faccio a sapere quale sia la migliore versione di ubuntu da installare?
<pdor> giulia2: qualche tasto incastrato
<pdor> ?
<giulia2> no
<Riccardone> brass: non è esiste una "versione migliore "dipende dai tuoi gusti ...
<pdor> giulia2: che pulizia hai fatto?
<brass> Riccardone: intendo in relazione all'hardware montato
<brass> faccio un esempio
<Riccardone> brass: ok, dipende dall'HW allora, quanto vecchio è ?
<sambismo> giulia2, ciao, mi spieghi meglio il problema ?
<brass> 2007
<giulia2> ho premuto l applicazione(?) Pulizia del computer, poi si è bolccata dicendo che si era verificato un errore
<pdor> ah non fisica
<giulia2> ora non riesco a fare niente, nemmeno andare in internet (ora sto usando un cavo)
<sambismo> giulia2, apri un terminale e digita il comando : "sudo apt-get -f install "
<brass> Asus m2n32ws, amd athlon 5200 dual core, nvidia geforce 9600
<brass> Riccardone: Asus m2n32ws, amd athlon 5200 dual core, nvidia geforce 9600
<giulia2> ora sta rimuovendo cose
<sambismo> giulia2,  lascialo finire e poi ridai lo stesso comando
<sambismo> vediamo se finisce di pulire bene
<brass> Riccardone: per esempio ubuntu 13.04 mi dava problemi
<giulia2> mi da questo risultato http://pastie.org/8009993
<anoncn_78> salve room
<anoncn_78> dovrei sostituire il firmware wireless di ubuntu 12.04 con (iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1)appena scaricato,chi mi guida passo passo per farlo da terminale?
<erald> .
<akis24> ciao
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> avrei un problema: nel mio pc ho la gpu dedicata nvidia, e vorrei usarla su una virtual machine di oracle virtualbox
<Samul> è possibile? se sì, come?
<seph> Salve a tutti , se inserisco un cd rom nel lettore mi viene fuori una finestra con il segnale di divieto e la scritta: "La posizione è già montata". Tra l'altro se provo a masterizzare qualcosa, tipo con brasero, non mi masterizza nulla
<rom3ocrash> #init1
<Samul> seph: quello che hai detto lì, l'hai detto a me?
<seph> no a quell imbecille che spamma
<Samul> ah ecc
<Samul> *Ecco
<seph> ah ecco cosa ?
<Samul> no niente, pensavo l'avessi detto a me
<Samul> ._.
<seph> no no
<seph> a me serve solo una info per il mio problema
<seph> niente di piu =)
<Samul> anche a me
<Samul> voglio sapere se è possibile usare la GPU nvidia su una macchina virtuale di oracle virtualbox.
<Samul> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi per favore?
<seph> Salve a tutti , se inserisco un cd rom nel lettore mi viene fuori una finestra con il segnale di divieto e la scritta: "La posizione è già montata". Tra l'altro se provo a masterizzare qualcosa, tipo con brasero, non mi masterizza nulla
<akis24> seph:  leggi qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=546511
<rustego> help !
<akis24> !aiuto | rustego
<ubot-it> rustego: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<rustego> Ok, intanto grazie. Sto usando Ubuntu 12.04 LTS; però non riesco a visualizzare i segnalibri nella relativa barra, però ci sono e funzionanti dal menù bookmarks; poi se volessi installare sempre su chiavetta usb un'altra distro, è possibile ? Devo installare su chiavetta un boot loader ?
<akis24> rustego: per la barra  segnalibri basta attivarla da > visulaizza > barre degli strumenti su firefox
<akis24> visualizza*
<rustego> fatto, ma non li visualizza
<akis24> rustego:  per installare su  usb puoi usare unetbootin  fa tutto da solo
<akis24> rustego: non visualizza ?
<rustego> proprio così; la barra c'è, i segnalibri anche, da menu, ma non si visualizzano le favicon, si dice così ?
<akis24> rustego:  messa la spunta ?
<rustego> Sì
<akis24> rustego: prima li avevi ?
<rustego> dunque li ho importati
<akis24> rustego:  erano visibili prima ?
<rustego> no
<akis24> Samul: vedi tu se fa per te http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=397703&p=3134515
<Samul> ora leggo, grazie
<Samul> mmh non penso mi serva
<Samul> allora pongo la questione in modo diverso
<Samul> come posso aprire con wine file che richiedono le autorizzazioni di amministratore WINDOWS?
<Samul> o meglio, credo sia quello il problema. tasto destro -> apri con wine
<Samul> appare la clessidra, e dopo un po' scompare
<Samul> ma non succede niente!
<Riccardone> riecchilo
<Samul> o meglio, apre l'installer e installa il gioco
<Samul> ma quando vado ad aprire il gioco GIÀ INSTALLATO, non funziona.
<akis24> Samul: se qualcuno ha la risposta  e legge ti rispondera' ..
<Samul> speriamo...
<akis24> Samul: credo comunque il tuo problema sia la mancanza di qualche libreria su wine  non hai nessun messaggio di errore ?
<Samul> no
<Samul> assolutamente niente.
<Samul> comunque ho installato il wine del sfotware center
<Samul> *Software
<akis24> Samul: che versione hai di wine ?
<Samul> ora controllo
<Samul> 'azz
<Samul> questa è bella
<Samul> nel software center wine non mi risulta installato.
<akis24> Samul: : riavvia oppure reinstalla
<Samul> reinstallo, sì
<Samul> da dove l'ho preso allora?
<Samul> ah no un momento
<Samul> ho visto che non ho wine installato ma...
<Samul> "caricatore programmi windows wine"
<Samul> è forse quella la causa?
<akis24> Samul: devi installare " wine "
<Samul> ah ecco!
<akis24> Samul: potrebbe essere la causa
<Samul> provo allroa
<Samul> *allora
<akis24> Samul: comunque sul sito di wine c'è uno script da scaricare per installare librerie ecc
<Samul> ok, ora provo solo a installar wine
<Samul> se non funziona, faccio come mi hai detto
<connesso> salve o un problema con la pen drive
<Samul> oddio
<connesso> sulla stessa pen dieve o due partizoni
<Riccardone> connesso, ma dai ? oggi tutti con problemi pendrive-usb-wifi ... Spara!
<Samul> faccio finta di non aver visto ciò che hai scritto
<connesso> ma uaaaa
<connesso> non lo sAPEVO
<Samul> no, non per quello
<Samul> ma per l'errore, anzi, orrore, che c'è in ciò che hai scritto.
 * Samul si copre gli occhi
<connesso> ho due patizioni una mi dice che è in sola letture
<Samul> oh, ora va meglio
<Samul> comunque, akis24
<Samul> qualcosa non torna
<Samul> non c'è nessun programma che come nome ha Wine
<Samul> alcuni ce l'hanno come descrizione.
<Samul> ma nessuno come nome
<Riccardone> connesso, quale il device a cui punta l'USB ?
<Samul> aspetta ti do uno screen
<akis24> Samul: si
<Samul> ok
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/ic9ZmdM.png
<connesso> quando inserisco la pen mi monta entrambe le partizioni
<connesso> come faccio a vedere a quale punta?
<akis24> Samul:  si quello è comunque
<Samul> quale?
<Samul> quello che ho già installato?
<akis24> Samul: si esatto
<Samul> ok
<Samul> allora ho tutto apposto..
<Riccardone> devi vedere su /etc/mtab come te le monta, probabilmente in sola lettura
<akis24> Samul: installa le librerie... come detto sopra
<Samul> ok
<Samul> dopo lo faccio, ora ho da fare.
<Riccardone> connesso, ma da li capisci che device utilizza
<Samul> graize mille.
<Samul> *grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<connesso> Riccardone ok vedo
<anoncn_78> nessuno mi aiuta a cambiare questo benedetto firmware?
<sasa> come trovare i draiver se istallo su windows
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, che firmware ?
<anoncn_78> ciao Riccardone,il firmware wireless (iwlwifi-1000-ucode-125.50.3.1)ieri lo abbiamo cambiato con cristian_c sulla 13.04 e si è connesso al volo
<sasa> wewe chi mi rpe
<connesso> /dev/sdb2 /media/1B0C-E664 vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1002,gid=1002,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<anoncn_78> oggi,dopo crash per casino partizione ho formattato e messo la 12.04,meglio una Lts
<connesso> /dev/sdb1 /media/FA6C-D8AD vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1002,gid=1002,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks 0 0
<Riccardone> connesso, usa pastebin però ...
<Riccardone> !paste | connesso
<ubot-it> connesso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<connesso> queste sono le due partizioni
<connesso> come si usa pastebin
<connesso> così imparo
<connesso> e lo so sto inguaiato
<Riccardone> connesso, vai all'url che ti dice il bot e copi/incolli l'output di un comando
<anoncn_78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/   copia e incolla,poi posti indirizzo
<Riccardone> connesso, le partizioni te le monta in rw comunque
<connesso> mi sa ce è un problema di proprietà
<anoncn_78> Riccardone,pensi di potermi aiutare?
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, ci proviamo
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, che devi fare esattamente ?
<sasa> chi mi rpe se istallo su windows dove li trovo i draiver
<Riccardone> connesso, può essere ..
<anoncn_78> ok. Ho scaricato il firmware,e scompattato,è nella cartella scaricati. Devo muoverlo il lib/firmware,togliere quello di default e lanciarlo
<anoncn_78> con quale comando posso vedere quale firmware c'è di default,Riccardone?
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, lo devi sostituire con questo scaricato ?
<anoncn_78> si,esattamente
<connesso> come risolvo?
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, dai un 'locate iwlwifi-*'
<Riccardone> connesso, chown e chgrp sono i comandi per te ...
<connesso> 777
<Riccardone> connesso, devi vedere sugli utenti, con quali p
<anoncn_78> qual'è Riccardone:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5736184/
<Riccardone> connesso, allora non capisco
<connesso> chown 777
<connesso> o cosa
<connesso> io non sono così pratico
<Riccardone> connesso, chown 755 credo
<Riccardone> connesso, e chgrp 755
<connesso> a ok provo
<Riccardone> connesso, l'importante è che ti monti i dispositivi come -rwx-rw-rw-
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, aspe
<connesso> cdcd
<connesso> no non  va
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, sovrascrivi il file /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode con quello che hai scaricato
<anoncn_78> dimmi come faccio Riccardone,da terminale?
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, ovvio: 'sudo mv iwlwifi-1000-ucode-125.50.3.1 /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode'
<connesso> ho incollato il risultato
<connesso> Riccardone hai letto
<connesso> ??
<Riccardone> connesso, no. che risultato hai incollato ?
<connesso> DEL CHOWN
<Riccardone> connesso,  ah: cdcd sarebbero i permessi ?
<Riccardone> connesso, aspe
<connesso> ho provato entrambi
<connesso> no con il servizio pastebin
<connesso> ma il nome da indicare è il tuo
<connesso> ??
<Riccardone> connesso, il tuo :9
<connesso> riprovo
<connesso> fatto
<Riccardone> connesso, dai un'occhiata qui: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=495662 e qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=412256 e infine qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=260114
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, tu ? tutto ok ?
<connesso> per il mio problema
<connesso> ??
<anoncn_78> Riccardone dopo questo ?
<Riccardone> in teoria devi compilare e caricare il modulo sul kernel, ma per questo non sono tanto pratico ..
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, leggi un po' in giro dei comandi depmod insmod etc
<Riccardone> lsmod che ti restituisce ?
<anoncn_78> infatti aspettavo prima di dare il comando mv...non vorrei restare a metà
<Riccardone> connesso, si
<connesso> ok vedo
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, fatti una copia del file originale intanto
<anoncn_78> Riccardone,dimmi anche come fare la copia,grazie
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, sudo cp -rf /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode.bak
<connesso> ma io non la voglio formattare
<anoncn_78> ok,e dove lo copia Riccardone?
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, sempre sotto /lib/firnware/
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, da quanto con Linux ?
<anoncn_78> poco,si vede,eh?
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, infatti ...
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, poco = ?
<anoncn_78> un mese,partito con mint,poi pinguy e adesso ubuntu,che adoro
<Riccardone> anoncn_78, ok. ci può stare ... BEnvenuto!
<anoncn_78> Riccardone...grazie!
<anoncn_78> Riccardone nel comando che mi hai dato spostiamo l'intera cartella del nuovo firmware,che contiene il file (iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode) un file license e un readme,giusto cosi o devo spostare solo il 1 file?
<connesso_> grazie lo stesso
<connesso_> ciao
<seph> Salve a tutti , se inserisco un cd rom nel lettore mi viene fuori una finestra con il segnale di divieto e la scritta: "La posizione è già montata". Tra l'altro se provo a masterizzare qualcosa, tipo con brasero, non mi masterizza nulla
<mibofra> seph, dai un ls /media in un terminale
<seph> ok wait
<seph> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5736294/
<seph> ho gia provato anche questa soluzione ma nulla
<seph> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=546511
<mibofra> spe
<seph> niente da fare
<mibofra> mi ero allontanato
<mibofra> non darti per vinto :)
<seph> tranquillo
<seph> no no mai
<seph> =)
<seph> uso ubuntu dalla 6.06 anche se nn ci smanetto di brutto è sempre andato tutto alla perfezione
<seph> =)
<mibofra> dai sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<mibofra> e dimmi che fa
<mibofra> seph,
<mibofra> ok?
<seph> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5736309/
<seph> premetto che uso Ubuntu 13.04
<mibofra> seph, dai anche sudo umount /dev/cdrom0
<mibofra> sudo umout /dev/sr0
<seph> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5736321/
<mibofra> seph, prova a mettere il cd
<seph> ok wait
<seph> stessa cosa
<seph> "La posizione è già montata"
<mibofra> seph, bisognerebbe vedere l'unità ottica ma andiamoci così
<mibofra> dai ls /media ls /mnt e postami il tutto
<mibofra> seph, anche se penso di sapere la soluzione :))
<seph> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5736333/
<seph> voilà
<mibofra> ok XD dai sudo umount /media/seph
<seph> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5736336/
<seph> c'è il cd dentro
<mibofra> seph, ti ha preso il cd?
<seph> no
<seph> mibofra: no
<seph> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<seph> nn puo essere un bug della 13.04 nn ancora segnalato ?
<seph> ho provato gia in mille modi
<seph> sono tipo 2 ore e mezza che ci provo
<mibofra> seph, una cosa
<mibofra> ma se usi i sudo umount senza il cd dentro XD ?
<seph> mibofra: provo wait
<seph> identico
<seph> a prima
<mibofra> seph, uhm ma neanche riavviando il pc ?
<mibofra> se no postami /etc/fstab
<enri> can i speak italian
<seph> mibofra: ls ?
<enri> cosa cambia tra desktop e server
<seph> enri: server without a GUI
<seph> enri: è senza interfaccia grafica
<mibofra> seph, gedit /etc/fstab
<seph> mibofra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5736374/
<iveee> ciao ragazzi, come si chiamava quel programmino windows per creare una penna USB da cui installare Ubuntu ?
<mibofra> unebootin iveee ?
<mibofra> seph, sembra a posto
<mibofra> seph, da quando te lo fa l'errore?
<seph> mibofra: da quando ho aggiornato la distro
<anoncn_78> sera,mi date una mano? per errore,e con orrore,ho spostato l'intera cartella firmware in /home,come la rimetto in /lib?
<seph> alla 13.04
<mibofra> anoncn_78, ma lol (dalla home) sudo mv lib /lib
<mibofra> seph, hai spento il pc con qualche cd dentro?
<anoncn_78> miofibra,con 15 gg di linux niente è semplice,mi dai il comando esatto,please?
<anoncn_78> mibofra*** pardon
<seph> no non lo uso mai il lettore cd ...
<mibofra> seph, ma lol
<mibofra> chiavette o altro?
<seph> ma tu dici per il passaggio alla 13.04 ?
<seph> sudo update-manager -d
<seph> il lettore cd lo uso una volta ogni morte di papa
<seph> uso chiavette usb se proprio devo caricare qualcosa
<seph> =
<seph> =)
<mibofra> seph, ma sto device bloccato non è normale XD
<anoncn_78> mibofra,   sudo mv firmware/lib?
<mibofra> anoncn_78, ma quale lib hai mosso : /lib o altre?
<seph> lo so mibofra ecco perchè sono venuto qui =) i problemini "semplici di base2 me li risolvo da me ...
<seph> =)
<anoncn_78> mibofra ho spostato la cartella firmware in home
<mibofra> anoncn_78, quindi solo /lib/firmware non tutta la lib
<anoncn_78> si,solo la firmware
<seph> anoncn_78: dalla home mv /firmware /lib
<seph> anoncn_78: dalla home mv /firmware /lib/
<mibofra> seph, no ;P
<anoncn_78> seph...manca l'operando
<mibofra> anoncn_78, sudo mv firmware /lib/firmware
<mibofra> :))
<seph> a si si
<seph> sorry
<Dragon98> Mi servirebbe un aiuto
<mibofra> Dragon98, dicci che ti serve
<mibofra> seph, mi fai un riavvio di prova per piacere :) ?
<seph> no problem
<anoncn_78> miofibra,grazie,tornata a posto. Visto che ci siamo,come sposto un file sulla home da quella cartella? devo togliere (iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode)
<anoncn_78> mibofra*** ...e sbaglio sempre,scusa
<Dragon98> Io ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot con Windows 7  ma all avvio non mi chiede quale sistema operativo avviare, allora ho usato un programma che si chiama easyBCD per fare il dual boot seguendo una guida, allora aesso all avvio mi chie quale sistema operativo avviare windows 7 o ubuntu ma mida u terminale che dice questo.....
<Dragon98> Grub4dos 0.4.5 c 2012-06-19.
<anoncn_78> come faccio a spostare sulla home un file da /lib/firmware?
<mibofra> anoncn_78, sudo mv /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode ./
<mibofra> dalla home
<Dragon98> minimal bash- like line editing is supported. for the first word, Tab options. list possible command completion. completions of a device/filename
<mibofra> lancialo dalla home
<Dragon98> ci sei mibofra
<Dragon98> mi serve il tuo aito
<mibofra> Dragon98, si XD anche se facevi prima con:
<mibofra> |grub
<mibofra> !grub
<mibofra> dov'è ubot .-.
<Dragon98> in che senso facevo prima con grub
<mibofra> Dragon98, facevi prima a vedere la guida del wiki su come ripristinare il grub
<mibofra> solo che ubot non c'è devo recuperarti il link io XD
<mibofra> se ti serve
<Dragon98> posso sempre vederla
<Dragon98> come dovrei fare adesso
<anoncn_78> grazie mibofra,fatto. Ho sostituito il firmware della wifi,che comando devo dare per caricarlo nel kernel? basta il riavvio?
<mibofra> anoncn_78, o sudo modprobe nome_modulo o riavvii
<anoncn_78> come verifico il nome del modulo?
<mibofra> anoncn_78, non l'hai messo tu nella cartella XD ? è il nome preciso spiccicato del file
<Dragon98> che dovre fare adesso?
<anoncn_78> mibofra ,si tratta  del firmware( iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1)
<mibofra>  se il file si chiama iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1
<mibofra> sudo modprobe iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1
<mibofra> Dragon98, avviare da live cd e ripristinare grub nel mbr
<anoncn_78> ok grazie
<Dragon98> lo avvio tramite bios boot
<Dragon98> mbr?
<Dragon98> e qusto mi chidera quale sistema operativo avviare?
<Dragon98> all avvio del computer
<anoncn_78> mibofra...mi dice not found,avrò fatto un casino?
<Dragon98> ci sei
<mibofra> anoncn_78, prova senza il numero di versione
<mibofra> anoncn_78, in ogni caso un riavvio e via
<mibofra> Dragon98, avvia ubuntu dal cd/dvd/quello che è da dove lo hai installato.
<Dragon98> provare senza il numero di versione?
<anoncn_78> mibofra..fatto,la cosa strana adesso è che mi risulta connesso in wireless,dalla lista delle connessioni mi da la voce disconneti,ma non naviga,che manca?
<mibofra> anoncn_78, magari ff è ancora in modalità non in linea
<mibofra> anoncn_78, riavvia e mettiti il cuore in pace XD
<anoncn_78> ok,riavvio
<mibofra> io vado gente
<mibofra> a dopo :)
<Dragon98> devo un attimo andare ciao
<anoncn_78> mibofra....connesso ma non naviga,che posso fare?
<anoncn_78> chi mi da una mano? Ho sostituito il firmware wireless in ubuntu 12.04,adesso si connette,ma non naviga,non apre le pagine internet
<casepippo> buonasera
<Dragon98> sono tornato
<romans66> pastebin user@user-ThinkCentre-XXXX:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) 00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev 02) 00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev
<mibofra> eccomi :)
<Dragon98> mibofra cosa dovrei fare ora
<mibofra> hai avvito ubuntu da dvd live?
<Dragon98> lo avvio da usb
<Dragon98> lo masterizzato da USB
<Dragon98> dopo  averlo avviato da live cosa dovrei fare di preciso?
<mibofra> Dragon98, cerca nel wiki la guida di ripristino del grub e seguila :)
<mibofra> Dragon98, nel bisogno ci sono io :))
<giacomo_do> salve
<giacomo_do> buona sera a tutti
<giacomo_do> ho un ibm r40
<giacomo_do> vorrei instalarci ubuntu
<Dragon98> e dove e questa guida?
<giacomo_do> la versione 10.4
<giacomo_do> cè qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<giacomo_do> cè nessuno..che può darmi un supporto?
<mibofra_smart> Eccomi :))
<Dragon98> mi potresti dire direttamentde il codice da inserire  sul terminale che mi da all avvio querlo che tio ho scriotto e detto prima
<Dragon98> o senoi altri metodi
<mibofra_smart> Dragon98 dai sudo blkid intanto e posta il risultato du un servizio pastebin
<mibofra_smart> Tipo paste.ubuntu.com
<cri> ripropongo la domanda che ho fatto ieri è possibile eliminare icone degli account online createsi dopo aver aggiornato da uniti a gnome
<Dragon98> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino dovrei segiuire questa guida
<Dragon98> mi potresti aiutare passo passo sono inesperto su ubuntu perfavore mibrofa
<Dragon98> mi disconettobe lo avvio in prova ci vediamo dopo
<Dragon98> ok
<mattia86> ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come posso personalizzare il mio desktop su ubuntu 13.4 tipo con il meteo cambiare icone o storie del genere
<mattia86> scusate sono nuovo di linux..
<Dragon98> sono rtornato
<Dragon98> mibrofa
<Dragon98> mibrofa sono tornato mi potresti aiutare a seguire questa quello che ti avevo detto prima
<Dragon98> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Dragon98> ma me volete aiutare pefavore
<anoncn_78> ragazzi,chi mi aiuta ad inserire i dns in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Dragon98> come si apre il terminale
<anoncn_78> connesso in wireless ma non navigo,chi mi da una mano?
<mesfek_> Ciao... ho un piccolo problema, ho installato Ubuntu a fianco a Windows 7, alla fine dell'installazione mi ha chiesto di riavviare... fatto ciò mi ritrovo una schermata con scritto "Grub error" o qualcosa del genere. Sono qui con il live di Ubuntu ora. C'è un modo per risolvere questo problema?
<infrid> ciao a tutti
<mesfek_> Ciao infrid
<mesfek_> Qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<akhilleus> sera
<gigirock> 'sera ,,,, dopo un aggiornamento andato male mi trovo in questa condizione http://pastebin.com/QHsQtpnX cheffaccio ?
<gigirock> Messaggio a tutti i devs...dopo mega aggiornamento schermo nero morale n va na mazza e perderò la sera a rimettere insieme il tutto
<gigirock> Esattamente come già successo alla installazione della 13 .... nobil bug non lo posso riportare perché vi sto scrivendo dal cellu
<anoncn_78> connesso in wireless (dopo 2 giorni di sbattimenti)ma non naviga.Problema dns? chi mi butta una zattera?
<ahel> Ciao
<Alstew> sera a tutti
<ahel> Voi usate encrypted lvm?
<pdor> ciao scusate per fare un ripetitore di segnale wireless con un pc...occorrono 2 schede wireless o ne basta 1?
<gigirock> Allora sto davanti allo schermo nero che devo fare ?
<ahel> Pdor: no idea
<anoncn_78> Pdor,brutta giornata...sto qui dalle 15,00 senza riuscire a risolvere
<gigirock_nonfunz> bene sono ancora nella schermata nera..... ho messo irssi almeno riesco a scrivervi
<anoncn_78> e per Gigirock temo sia peggio,schermo nero!
<gigirock_nonfunz> n va un cazzo
<gigirock_nonfunz> tra alcuni secondi butto tutto
<gigirock_nonfunz> in passato avevo problemi con il video vecchio ma jester mi passo' un xorg,conf corretto
<gigirock_nonfunz> tale xorg.conf e' ancora li quindi non sembra essere quello il problema
<gigirock_nonfunz> ma il problema e' solo mio o il dist-upgrade ha fatto casino ?
<gigirock_nonfunz> vabbe rispondete a una domanda per voi facile..... come tolgo un ppa della fava e tutti i pacchetti ad esso correlati ?
<Alstew> gigirock_nonfunz riesci a d aprire il terminale?
<Alstew> all'avvio ctrl-alt f2
<anoncn_78> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè se provo ad impostare il dhcp manuale,sul NM di ubuntu non mi da la voce salva? che diavolo manca?
<UTF-8> rinato e di nuovo reso umano
<baffo_> ciao a tutti
<baffo_> è rimasto nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-06
<Andreapa> buonasera a tutti
<Andreapa> avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu  gnome a fianco di windows 7
<maroloccio> Ciao. Sto avendo problemi di dipendenze come questi: http://sprunge.us/ReBW (idee?)
<glpiana> ola
<Alstew> hello
<maroloccio> Olá
<maroloccio> Sto avendo problemi di dipendenze come questi: http://sprunge.us/ReBW (idee?)
<cristian_c> maroloccio, cos'hai provato a installare?
<ismaele> ciao a tutti
<ismaele> chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ismaele
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ismaele, fai la tua domanda tecnica, se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<ismaele> mi serve driver per chiavetta usb dvb-t trekstore
<cristian_c> ismaele, hai controllato sul sito di linuxtv?
<cristian_c> sul wiki
<cristian_c> ismaele, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ismaele, digita questo nel terminale e copia su pastebin
<ismaele> dove lo digito>?
<cristian_c> ismaele, in un terminale
<cristian_c> !paste | ismaele
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ismaele, http://pastebin.com/
<maroloccio> cristian_c: Ciao, grazie per l'aiuto.
<maroloccio> cristian_c: A dire il vero, ho semplicemente provato ad aggiornare i pacchetti di base (apt-get update x2; apt-get upgrade) e m'è caduta la connessione per un attimo.. Al riavvio automatico del router, il sistema era in questo stato.
<cristian_c> maroloccio, sudo atp-get install -f
<cristian_c> maroloccio, sudo apt-get install -f
<ismaele> ragazzi scusate noncapisco dove devo inclare la sringa
<maroloccio> cristian_c: Ok, sto provando a farlo. Pare procedere. Cosa "forza" l'opzione ``-f'', di grazia?
<cristian_c> 09:30:40 <cristian_c> ismaele, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ismaele, nel terminale
<ismaele> mi dice bash: [523bdcea@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.59.220.234]: File o directory non esistente
<cristian_c> maroloccio,        -f, --fix-broken           Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place.           This option, when used with install/remove, can omit any packages           to permit APT to deduce a likely solution. If packages are           specified, these have to completely correct the problem. The option           is sometimes necessary when running APT for the first time; APT      
<cristian_c> maroloccio, dal man
<cristian_c> ismaele, sei sicuro di averlo digitato in un terminale?
<cristian_c> ismaele, e cosa hai digitato?
<maroloccio> cristian_c: Ti ringrazio. Ha funzionato! Sei stato bravissimo e, a dire il vero, sei stato l'unico che m'abbia aiutato, nonostante abbia frequentato il canale in inglese (con molta più gente) e altri canali simili.. Grazie 1000!
<ismaele> 523bdcea@gateway/web/freenode/ip.82.59.220.234
<cristian_c> ismaele, questo  non è un comando
<cristian_c> 09:30:40 <cristian_c> ismaele, lsusb && lsusb -t
<ismaele> quindi che scrivo li?
<cristian_c> 09:30:40 <cristian_c> ismaele, lsusb && lsusb -t
<ismaele> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 003 Device 004: ID 187f:0202 Siano Mobile Silicon Nice Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux
<anoncn_78> buongiorno room
<anoncn_78> ciao cristian_c ieri ti ho cercato come un disperato,hai 5 min da dedicarmi?
<cristian_c> ismaele, su pastebin
<maroloccio> Vorrei consigliare di usare altri servizi di "incolla online", non pastebin.
<glpiana> maroloccio, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ è il servizio che usiamo in questo canale
<anoncn_78> connesso in wifi ma non navigo,mi aiutate?
<gab_> buondì. Qualcuno sa quando sarà disponbile per raring il kernel 3.9*
<max> salve
<Guest63708> qualcuno puo aiutarmi per creare un server da un vecchio pc
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e perché non hai domandato in canale?
<anoncn_78> ciao cristian_c,l'ho fatto ma non mi aiutato nessuno
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ti ricorderai del casino che avevo con la home del vecchio pinguy,riportata nel 13.04...c'è stato un crash,ho formattato,installato la 12.04 lts,sostituito il firmware originale,connesso ma non naviga
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma prima funzionava
<anoncn_78> cristian_c....ti ho risposto prima della domanda :)
<anoncn_78> cristian_c dovrebbe essere un problema di dhcp,di dns...che faccio?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, un attimo
<anoncn_78> si,grazie
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma hai fatto subito il cambio di firmware, oppure prima hai provato senza?
<anoncn_78> ovviamente ho provato senza,ma non andava,poi col cambio firmware mi ha aiutato Riccardone ieri pomeriggio
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ls /lib/firmware
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, su pastebin
<anoncn_78> cristian_c : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738125/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, come si chiamava il firmware?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c iwlwifi-3.ucode sostituito con iwlwifi-5.ucode
<cristian_c> quello vecchio
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, il nome completo
<anoncn_78> cristian-c l'ho spostato nella home come mi avevi detto tu...nome completo è  iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, è strano
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, iwconfig
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ifconfig -a
<anoncn_78> cristian_c : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738149/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cos'hai fatto dopo aver sostituito il firmware?
<anoncn_78> Riccardone mi ha suggerito sudo modprobe iwlwifi,poi ho riavviato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, dovevi rimuoverlo, comunque non cambia molto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, fai vedere il syslog in /var7log
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, fai vedere il syslog in /var/log
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<anoncn_78> cristian-c qual'è il comando esatto?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, apri il file, semplicemente, dal file manager
<akis24> giorno
<anoncn_78> ok
<anoncn_78> cristian_c sono in /var/log non vedo nessun file syslog
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, c'è
<anoncn_78> cristian_c hai ragione trovato,copio su past
<anoncn_78> cristian_c : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738155/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, serve la parte finale
<anoncn_78> cristian_c asp
<anoncn_78> cristian_c : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738158/
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ieri,seguendo il consiglio di un altro utente,sempre qui,ho fatto: sudo gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.con ed inserito 3 righe
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non vedo robe in merito al wifi? Sei su debian?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   ( .conf ed inserito 2 righe)
<anoncn_78> no,ubuntu 12.04
<anoncn_78> cristian_c mi risulta connesso,anche in  wireless
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo gksu non si può vedere, è un abominio
<cristian_c> *abominio
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,come la mia competenza,evidentemente
<anoncn_78> cristian_c sono da togliere quelle 2 righe?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, provo a guardare le righe
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ricordavo male,una sola riga,eccolo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738185/
<anoncn_78> cristian_c chi mi ha suggerito questa operazione diceva che era per evitare il conflitto all'avvio,ma forse è incompleta scritta cosi?
<franky> ciao qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ubuntu gnome la grafica non funziona bene?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, dammi un attimo
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,certo,fai pure
<franky> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> franky: spiega beneche intendi
<franky> ho scaricato ubuntu gnome ma quando vado provarlo vedo solo una schermata azzurra con icone nere, funziona male, dipende dalla scheda grafica?
<akis24> franky:  non credo di solito va tutto bene magari se posti una schermata si capisce meglio
<akis24> franky: !paste
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<franky> ora sto riprovando a scaricarmelo...( va hbè non mi fate fare cose troppo complicate) comunque provo a riscaricarmi la distro magari forse mentre lo scaricavo e andato qualcosa storto...co
<akis24> franky: controlla che il file che scarichi sia corretto md5sum
<akis24> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<franky> a ecco...forse e questo il problema...;-
<franky> ;-)
<akis24> franky:  :)
<akis24> franky: e masterizza a bassa velocita'
<franky> ottimo grazie mille , buona giornata, grazie ancora.
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, riga assura
<cristian_c> *assurda
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, blacklist iwl1000-5
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, chi te l'ha consigliata
<cristian_c> ?
<anoncn_78> cristian-c non ricordo il nick esatto
<akis24> cristian_c: non pensare a me ...
<anoncn_78> guidami per toglierla,cristian_c
<akis24> ;)
<maroloccio> Passo molto tempo a guardare gnome-terminal con la fonte Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, non mi piace l'anti-aliasing che fa GNOME (ho provato a cambiare hinting e mode in gnome-tweak-tool).. che altre opzioni ho per vedere la fonte in maniera perfetta? (la sto paragonando a come la mostra un Mac, e il Mac è ottimo, GNOME.. no)
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, apri il file in scrittura e la togli
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, salvi il file e riavvii il sistema
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok ci provo
<TaLaDo> maroloccio, usa mac
<cristian_c> lol
<maroloccio> Riformulo la domanda: ci sono altri pannelli di controllo del funzionamento dell'anti-aliasing delle fonti su Ubuntu, a parte gnome-tweak-tool?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,fatto,riga tolta,connesso ma non naviga
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, riposta il syslog aggiornato
<anoncn_78> ok
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738246/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, si parla di roba ethernet
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova a postare più roba
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ecco:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738259/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova a disattivare ipv6
<anoncn_78> cristian_c per ipv6 ho la voce ignora,messo in ignora nel NM
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, posta qualche schermata del network manager
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ok,un attimo
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ho fatto quattro foto,le posto di seguito:http://imagebin.org/260422
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,http://imagebin.org/260423
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non è questa finestra che mi interessa
<cristian_c> la seconda, sì
<anoncn_78> cristian_c :http://imagebin.org/260424
<anoncn_78> cristian_c : http://imagebin.org/260425
<anoncn_78> cristian_c io avevo provato ad impostare manualmente i parametro in IPV4,ma non mi fà salvare quella configurazione,come se fosse errata
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, spunta: 'Richiedere indirizzo IPv4 per completare questa connessione'
<cristian_c> npn so se funzioni
<cristian_c> *non
<cristian_c> e fai clic su Salva
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,fatto....sempre connesso ma non naviga
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ping -c3 192.168.1.1
<anoncn_78> cristian_c     http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738309/
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ,risponde!
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova a pingare anche il dns
<anoncn_78> cristian_c mi restituisce unknown host
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cambia il dns
<anoncn_78> cristian_c è quello che non riesco a fare,se provo ad inserirli manualmente non mi fa salvare in ipv4. quali sono gli open dns?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova a modificare nel network manager
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ci ho provato anche ieri,inserisco IP,mask,gateway e dns,ma non mi abilita casella salva,perchè?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, posta una schermata aggiornata
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok...un attimo
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,adesso sono riuscito a salvare,ma non cambia nulla:  http://imagebin.org/260428
<akis24> anoncn_78: se devi inserire dns diversi  su  impostazione ipv4  seleziona  automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi " e poi su server dns inserisci i tuoi e separa con una virgola primario e secondario
<akis24> anoncn_78:  o metti solo primario  vedi tu  > http://imagebin.org/260429
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, la maschera è anche sbagliata XD
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> akis24, ha fatto anche un errore nel digitare la maschera
<akis24> cristian_c:  visto :)
<anoncn_78> ragazzi,ho fatto come suggerisce akis24,ma non naviga:  http://imagebin.org/260430
<akis24> anoncn_78:  io ho dovuto impostarli anche sul router ovviamente..
<anoncn_78> cristian_c qual'è la maschera giusta?
<anoncn_78> akis24 con un mini pc hp,di mio figlio,e con lo stesso ubuntu si connette senza problemi,quindi presumo sia nel mio pc il problema
<akis24> anoncn_78: ovvio che si ma lo hai detto ora ..
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai fatto la modifica?
<anoncn_78> akis24....hai ragione!! :)
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,si l'ho fatta....sempre connesso ma non naviga
<anoncn_78> cristian_c perchè è sbagliata la maschera di rete?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, io vedo sempre il solito dns
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, 255.255.255.0
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ho messo 8.8.8.8 mentre se provo a mettere 8.8.4.4.8.8.8.8 non mi abilita salva
<anoncn_78> cristian_c...provo a cambiare la mask
<akis24> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<akis24> anoncn_78: la virgola tra primario e secondario
<akis24> 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<anoncn_78> akis24....ok,ci provo
<cristian_c> lol
<anoncn_78> cristian_c  fato:http://imagebin.org/260431    akis24
<cristian_c> akis24, ma ci vuole lo spazio?
<akis24> anoncn_78: cambia da manuale a automatico (dhcp) solo indirizzi
<anoncn_78> non si connette
<akis24> cristian_c: spazio si
<akis24> scusate .. :(
<anoncn_78> dove,lo spazio?
<akis24> anoncn_78:  oppure metti come il mio dai guarda qui http://imagebin.org/260429
<anoncn_78> akis24 fatto come il tuo,non cambia nulla,ma Ipv6 sempre su automatico o su ignora?
<akis24> anoncn_78: ipv6 lasciato come si trova ...
<anoncn_78> akis24...ok,allora è in automatico,ma ripeto,non naviga
<akis24> anoncn_78: parliamo di connessione di rete giusto via cavo insomma ?
<anoncn_78> akis24,no via cavo navigo,è in wifi che è connesso ma non naviga
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ipv6 su ignora
<akis24> anoncn_78: spiacente non uso wifi so' gnurant in materia allora
<akis24> anoncn_78: solo una curiosita' che versione di ubuntu ?
<salentos> lol raga e ragazze
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ho provato anche a mettere gli open dns,niente da fare
<anoncn_78> akis24 la 12.04
<salentos> ho un problema con ubuntu su applicazione vidalia ...
<TaLaDo> anoncn_78, ma hai messo la pass per il wifi?
<anoncn_78> TaLaDo certo che l'ho messa
<TaLaDo> anoncn_78, controlla dal router i dispositivi cnnessi
<salentos> si ma no
<salentos> mi da entrata nei proxy server
<salentos> cioe raga ma vidalia funziona o no piu su rete italiana
<salentos> giusto per farmi un idea sul come comportarmi
<jester-> salentos: va che il proxy ha i suoi difetti
<anoncn_78> TaLaDo questa è la schermata del router,ma vedo che IP è diverso da quello che vedo nel NM :   http://imagebin.org/260432
<jester-> sul server ti vedono cosa fai dove vai e pure il colore delle mutande
<TaLaDo> anoncn_78, hai uno smartphone in wifi  cosa?
<anoncn_78> TeLaDo è un modem radio della Linkem,in wifi ho connesso un portatile
<TaLaDo> anoncn_78, modem solo? non è router?
<anoncn_78> TaLaDo non so risponderti,posso solo dirti che è una connessione di merda
<TaLaDo> eh
<TaLaDo> anoncn_78, non sono pratico di fognature mi spiace
<cristian_c> lol
<anoncn_78> cristian_c hai visto la schermata? perchè è diverso lindirizzo Ip e il gateway?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, diverso rispetto a cosa?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,diverso rispetto a quello che vedo indicato nel NM
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non vedo cose strane
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai provato il trucchetto del modprobe^
<cristian_c> *?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, quello che ti avevo già suggerito
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,no,qual'è? ripetilo,please
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, dovrei ritrovarlo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, mi riposti la scheda
<cristian_c> ?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c la scheda del modem?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, la scheda wifi
<anoncn_78> cristian_c dammi il comando,sto andando in palla
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, lshw -C network
<anoncn_78> cristian_c:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/5738429/
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo rmmod iwldvm
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo rmmod iwlwifi
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, in sequenza
<anoncn_78> spengo il wifi prima?
<cristian_c> no
<anoncn_78> ok
<anoncn_78> cristian_c al primo comando dice modulo inesistente
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, allora prova con il secondo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, strano però
<anoncn_78> ok,provo col secondo...che fa esattamente questo comando?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, le altre volte lo utilizzavi sicuro, perché diceva che era in uso
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, rimuove il oudlo wifi
<cristian_c> *modulo
<anoncn_78> cristian_c la volta scorsa ero con 13.04
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai fatto un downgrade?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c no....nuova installazione,pulita,su disco formattato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ma è la 12.04?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c  si,adesso è la 12.04...ho preferito una lts
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,procedo con quei 2 comandi?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<ahel> ciao come installo un nuovo kernel?
<ahel> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa...v3.8.8-raring/
<anoncn_78> cristian_c dopo il riavvio si connette ma non naviga,come posso bloccare quella configurzione?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, è un'ottima notizia
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,quale? quella che dopo il riavvio è come prima?
<cristian_c> no, che funziona sul momento
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok...eseguo
<cristian_c> apri il file
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,file aperto
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,il file aperto è vuoto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, aggiungi questa riga: options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<cristian_c> ok?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, poi salva il file e fai un altra cosa
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, dimmi quando hai fatto
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ,salvato....e non ancora chiuso,dimmi
<cristian_c> chiudi il file se l'hai salvato
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok,chiuso
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, poi digita nel terminale: sudo update-initramfs -u
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,fatto,mi restituisce  generating /boot......etc etc
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,cosa abbiamo aggiornato con questo comando?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, aggiorna il ramdisk
<cristian_c> in pratica
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ora riavvia il sistema
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok....arrivo
<cristian_c> funza
<cristian_c> ?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    wowwwwww,posso scriverti collegato in wireless,ancora grazie x tutto.
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ,adesso faccio un backup al volo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e non aggiungere ppa al sistema
<anoncn_78> cristian_c  spiegami meglio
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<anoncn_78> cristian_c non devo modificare i repository?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio.
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì. non lo fare, altrimenti ti aspetta un bel formattone
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e non attivare i repo proposed
<anoncn_78> cristian_c io non ho modificato le voci dei repository,ma posso scaricare i programmi dal software center?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, sì
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, installa i programmi soltanto da lì
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non toccare i repository
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok....ma sbaglio o non c'è il synaptic in questa versione?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c non riesco a trovare i repository,per vedere come sono configurati
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, trovato adesso,gestore aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, io però ti ho consigliato di non toccarli proprio
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, tipo c'è un cartello 'non toccare' chelo rende più appetitoso
<anoncn_78> cristian_c non sono sicuro di non averlo fatto prima,volevo verificare
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   es,in software x ubuntu sono tutte selezionate,ok?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ahia
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, temo tu abbia fatto qualche cavolata
<anoncn_78> cristian_c  perchè?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, beh, vabbé , nel mio caso soltanto 'codice sorgente' non è spuntato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, per il resto quella schermata va bene
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok...passiamo alla seconda
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,seconda schermata ho deselezionato tutto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cos'hai deselezionato?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   adesso tutto,prima erano selezionate la 1 e la2
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, cioè?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   Partner di canonical(software x partner) e codice sorgente per partner
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ,lascio  tutto deselez?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, i partner li puoi anhe attivare
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, di solito non rompono le balle
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ok. Passiamo alla 3 scheda,aggiornamenti
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,io ho selezionato solo precise security,il primo,e precise updates,il secondo
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, security, updates e backports
<cristian_c> stop
<cristian_c> il resto non va spuntato
<cristian_c> soltanto quei tre
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,aggiungo aggiungo backport,ok
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, tanto sei sulla 12.04, vero?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c      Si,esattamente
<cristian_c> lo spero
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ovvio,perchè dovrei dirti una cosa per un altra,contro il mio inetersse,no? :-)
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    Ancora grazie per tutto,vado a fare un bel redo backup
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, c'è chi lofa
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<anoncn_78> cristian_c    Verrò a disturbarti per qualche altro motivo,prima o poi. Grazie ancora Cristian,ciao
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, e leggi il wiki
<anoncn_78> cristian_c......abbiamo anche lo stesso nome!  Quando si trova uno come te,non c'è wiki che tenga
<anoncn_78> ciao ciao
<cristian_c> :'(
<gigirock_> allora, a causa di una serie di sfortunati eventi unity non mi appare + all'avvio nel senso che no posso selezionarla , ho solo gnome3 perche' l'ho aggiunto io , che comandi devo dare per sperare di far riapparire il desktop di unity ?
<cri>  HexChat: 2.9.5 ** OS: Linux 3.9.4-030904-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "raring" 13.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD FX(tm)-4100 Quad-Core Processor             (AuthetiicAMD) @ 4,85GHz ** RAM: Physical: 7,8GB, 92,1% free ** Disk: Total: 221,3GB, 89,9% free ** VGA: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
<cri> ** Ethernet: Intel Corporation 82583V Gigabit Network Connection ** Uptime: 44m 2s **
<cri> olaz che si dice
<cri> ...
<cri> io nel mentre che ci pensate me faccio
 * cri caffè sigaretta
<cri> ops scusate sbagliato canale XD
<johnn_> un aiuto.... come posso giocare con "tomb rider 4 e rush for berlin" su ubuntu?
<cri> johnn_, non cewdo
<marvin_> houston we have a problem : come si fa ad installare un canon scanner con software per windzoz in ubuntu 12.04 ( si tratta di un CanoScan LiDE1109 TNX
<marvin_> LIiDE 110
<marvin_> mmmmmmh LiDe 110
<marvin_> help!
<checco2001> ciao
<marvin_> jester- ciao . puoi darmi una dritta per favore??  come si fa ad installare un canon scanner con software per windzoz in ubuntu 12.04 ( si tratta di un CanoScan LiDE110)
<jester-> marvin_: soft x winz non è installabile in linux. installa xsane e controlla se lo rileva
<akis24> ciao
<marvin_> <jester-> grazie, provo.
<mettiu> signori qualcuno mi aiuta a installare questo
<mettiu> www.wuala.com
<mettiu> su ubuntu
<massy> salve
<infinityconsole> salve ho appena installato ubuntu da boot facendo sostituisci windows pero avevo 2 partizioni nella seconda avevo foto di anni e anni perche mi ha tolto tutto cavolo?
<infinityconsole>  <infinityconsole> salve ho appena installato ubuntu da boot facendo sostituisci windows pero avevo 2 partizioni nella seconda avevo foto di anni e anni perche mi ha tolto tutto cavolo?
<nanna> salve ho appena installato ubuntu da boot facendo sostituisci windows pero avevo 2 partizioni nella seconda avevo foto di anni e anni perche mi ha tolto tutto cavolo?
<nanna> salve ho appena installato ubuntu da boot facendo sostituisci windows pero avevo 2 partizioni nella seconda avevo foto di anni e anni perche mi ha tolto tutto cavolo?
<massy> perche hai formattato interamente l'hard disk
<akis24> nanna:   hai usato tutto il disco  dicendo sostituisci .. dovevi installare accanto o su partizione separata
<massy> dove cera il tuo windows e le tue foto
<massy> akis24: ciao
<akis24> ciao massy :)
<massy> abbiamo risposto insieme la stessa cosa ehehehe facciamo flic e floc? ahahaha
<massy> esatto
<nanna> no avevo una partizione apparte
<nanna> !!!
<akis24> nanna:  ubuntu ha usato l'intero disco ha riscritto partizioni ecc con l'opzione sostituisci
<nanna> caaaaaaa@@@@@@  e ora  noo cristo che danno
<nanna> rimedi ?
<akis24> nanna: molto difficile puoi provare a usare photorec e vedere ..
<as_exp> buonasera a tutti
<as_exp> !vnc
<ubot-it> Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<as_exp> ragazzi seguendo il wiki non riesco a configurare VNC, dice di  fare clic su Sistema → Preferenze → Desktop remoto  ma io questo menu non ce l'ho
<as_exp> devo installare qualche pacchetto?
<jester-> as_exp: si intende in ubuntu
<as_exp> ciao jester- si sono in ubuntu
<as_exp> trovato, ho cercato nella dash direttamente desktop remoto
<as_exp> jester-, non mi sono ancora abituato alla dash :D
<jester-> as_exp: da qualche parte nei menu c'è
<jester-> guarda in internet
<as_exp> jester-, si mi devo leggere i wiki, usavo ubuntu cinque anni fa, ora è tutto diverso
<as_exp> jester-, tra l'altro tu non ti potrai ricordare ma mi hai dato una grande mano all'inizio a capire come funziona linux :)
<jester-> as_exp: installa gnome-session-fallback e poi scegli gnome classic al login
<as_exp> jester-, ripristina la vecchia interfaccia?
<jester-> si gnome 3
<as_exp> bene, grazie!
<jester-> uncia differenza per pacioccare le barre devi cliccare sopra col destro+alt
<as_exp> ok
<giacomo_do> buona serata
<giacomo_do> ho un ibm R40
<giacomo_do> con 256 mb ram e 40 gb hd
<giacomo_do> cè un modo per installare il wirless?
<giacomo_do> li dice chè cè..
<giacomo_do> mi porteste dare i comandi?
<giacomo_do> nessuno?
<URUS> giacomo_do: boh
<URUS> ma qual pc ha la scheda wifi
<loaded> Ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare con la scheda wireless?
<URUS> loaded: che scheda hai
<URUS> che pc hai
<URUS> ubutnu ? versione
<loaded> non ho ubuntu, ho una ubuntu based
<loaded> mi serve sapere perchè con lspci
<loaded> non vede proprio l'hardware wireless
<URUS> ma che scheda wifi hai ?
<loaded> la scheda è una broadcom
<URUS> e io ne ho una e non la vede ci sono i driver
<URUS> ma ho fatto prima a cmbiarla
<URUS> cmq prova i driver
<loaded> eeh provare i drivere
<loaded> ho scaricato i driver
<loaded> e quando carico wl non la vede
<loaded> quando faccio
<loaded> sudo modprobe wl
<loaded> sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<loaded> qui, wl non lo trova
<loaded> anche se l'ho scaricato
<URUS> mmmm
<URUS> senti ti fermo subito
<URUS> ti conviene passare tra un paio d'ore che di solito ce gente piu sperta di m
<loaded> va bene, ritorno tra 2-3 ore
<loaded> ciao ^^
<URUS> secondo me è meglio
<loaded> ma è risolvibile il problema dici?
<loaded> vabè vado, ritorno tra un paio d'ore
<iliono> prima volta su chat scusatemi
<iliono> problema con plugin su firefox con navigatore garmin mi potete aiutare?
<iliono> per aggiornare le mappe del mio nuvi garmin mi viene richiesto di scaricare un programma in windows
<iliono> dopo averlo scaricato e fatto partire con wine il programma decomprime il file senza indicarmi dove lo mette . il problema è che non riesco ad installare il plugin su firefox mi serve aiuto grazie
<kimal73_> ciao a tutti
<kimal73_> come si chiama il programa per le webcam?
<kimal73_> quello per  regolare?
<B3rn> Sera
<B3rn> tutto bene ragazzi?
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<Dariost_> Buonasera
<B3rn> sera
<akhilleus> sera a tutti
<loaded> Ciao, qualcuno mi può aiutare con la configurazione del wireless?
<loaded> Non c'è nessuno che mi può aiutare?
<loaded> Qualcuno mi può aiutare con questo wireless finocchio?
<loaded> URUS
<loaded> sto qui da 20 minuti e nessuno che risponde..
<loaded> ed ho sempre lo stesso problema
<URUS> loaded: èh cosi è . ma di solito ce movimento
<URUS> prova andare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<loaded> passano le paglie come nel deserto
<loaded> aspetta
<URUS> ahahah
<loaded> URUS: può essere che quando ho disistallato windows ho lasciato il wifi disabilitato e quindi su linux parte off?
<URUS> no
<URUS> ammeno che non hi un tasto esterno per abilitare la wifi come ho io
<loaded> si lo ho
<URUS> ma schede come le tue so che hanno problemmi con i driver
<loaded> allora ti racconto tutto la storiella in quattro parole
<URUS> al massimo ti compri una
<URUS> su internet le trovi per monete
<loaded> ho messo tails su una chiavetta e andava il wifi ed era live
<loaded> ubuntu non andava
<loaded> prima di ubuntu avevo windows
<loaded> poi ubuntu e non andava
<loaded> poi ieri ho messo arch e mi son rotto le palle ad installarlo dopo 4 ore
<URUS> ma su live ubuntu la wifi va ?
<loaded> no
<loaded> sul live tails andava
<loaded> ora non più
<URUS> fetentone forse riesce a risolvere il tuo problemma
<URUS> loaded: io vado devo ndare
<loaded> Fetentone, puoi dedicarmi 5 minuti del tuo tempo?
<loaded> URUS: grazie dell'aiuto
<Fetentone> loaded, certo, dimmi
<loaded> ho una broadcom
<loaded> e il wifi non lo vede proprio
<loaded> neanche con lspci
<Fetentone> ma che scheda è?
<loaded> broadcom
<Fetentone> si ma non tutte le broadcom sono compatibili, a volte danno problemi
<loaded> BCM4311
<loaded> ho una ubuntu based
<loaded> non ubuntu
<Fetentone> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php qui trovi i driver
<loaded> come installo?
<Fetentone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713 questa è la procedura
<loaded> ok, ci provo
<Fetentone> è molto semplice
<loaded> Fetentone, make -C /lib/modules/<2.6.xx.xx>/build M=`pwd` clean
<loaded> make -C /lib/modules/<3.2.0.45-generic>/build M=`pwd` clean
<loaded> è giusto?
<loaded> quello è il mio kernel
<loaded> make -C /lib/modules/<3.2.0-45-generic>/build M=`pwd` clean
<loaded> ma non funziona lostesso
<Fetentone> loaded, hai visto la wiki fino in fondo
<Fetentone> te lo dico, perché io con questa wiki ho risolto il tuo stesso problema con la stessa scheda
<loaded> eh si però non mi permette di fare il make -C
<loaded> sono fermo al 3° step
<loaded> bash: 3.2.0-45-generic: No such file or directory
<loaded> Fetentone, ecco quello che mi da quel comando
<Fetentone> loaded, prova così: make -C /lib/modules/uname -r/build M=`pwd` clean
<loaded> Fetentone, mi da l'elenco di comandi così
<Fetentone> ma prima della lista dei comandi ti da la motivazione epr la quale è stato respinto
<loaded> make: invalid option -- '/'
<loaded> make: invalid option -- 'u'
<loaded> queste sono le motivazioni forse
<loaded> Fetentone, /lib/modules$ ls
<loaded> 3.2.0-43-generic  3.2.0-45-generic
<loaded> ho pure una -43
<loaded> ma uname mi da la -45
<Fetentone> make-C / lib / modules / uname -r / build M = `pwd` clean
<Fetentone> se hai rispettato per bene quanto riportato dalla wiki fino a questo punto
<loaded> Fetentone, con questo comando mi restituisce --> make: *** empty variable name.  Stop.
<sandro68> c'è qualcuno?
<Fetentone> loaded prova a dare lo spazio al make -C: make spazio e poi -c
<Fetentone> -C
<loaded> sisi l'ho fatto
<loaded> e mi da quell'errore
<Fetentone> loaded non so che dirti... con me ha funzionato
<loaded> ... quindi, che posso fare?
<loaded> Fetentone, ma per dare il make -C devo essere in qualche cartella specifica?
<Fetentone> eccerto...
<loaded> ovvero?
<Fetentone> ma la wiki hai detto di averla seguita
<loaded> eh si
<a7x> [23:21:26] <loaded> [23:12:05] BCM4311
<a7x> [23:21:26] <loaded> [23:12:26] ho una ubuntu based
<a7x> [23:21:26] <loaded> [23:12:40] non ubuntu
<a7x> cosa hai di preciso loaded
<loaded> backbox
<a7x> qui diamo supporto solo su ubuntu
<a7x> Fetentone, hai perso un sacco di tempo :)
<Fetentone> loaded, ma vai và
<loaded> è un ubuntu-based...
<Fetentone> ma che vuoi installare
<loaded> oh io te l'ho detto dall'inizio -.-
<a7x> anche kubuntu è ubuntu based
<a7x> ed è supportata qui
<a7x> quindi dovevi specificare meglio
<a7x> vai a chiedere ai tizi di backbox loaded
<loaded> non sanno aiutarmi -.-
<a7x> yeah
<Fetentone> :D
<jester-> loaded: ti serve il firmware non il driver
<jester-> n'altra volta impari a mettere le distro copiate male da sfigati
<megalomix> ciao ragazzi
<a7x> loaded, io ti aiuterei pure in -it-chat ma sono piùttosto sicuro che vuoi i driver per l'injection
<a7x> quindi nisba
<megalomix> qualcuno mi può spiegare come posso mettere l'ultima versione di gimp e netbeans sulla mia 12.04 lts ?
<loaded> a7x, driver per che? ._.
<megalomix> sul repository c'è una versione arcaica 7.0.1 per netbeans
<a7x> !chat | loaded
<ubot-it> loaded: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<megalomix> ora stanno alle 7.3
<jester-> loaded: non seerve il driver, sempre che lo sfigato non abbia cannibalizzato il kernel
<a7x> megalomix, non la metti
<a7x> o aggiorni.
<a7x> !chat | megalomix
<ubot-it> megalomix: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> loaded: fai questa procedura pe bene http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740196/
<megalomix> no ma dico è possibiule che su un ultima versione di ubuntu ci siano software cosi vecchi ?
<loaded> ci provo
<a7x> non è mica l'ultima versione di ubuntu megalomix, ma vai in chat.
<jester-> megalomix: una stabile non cambia mai le versioni dei  programmi
<jester-> altrimenti che stabile sarebbe
<jester-> cambia solo per bug importanti
<megalomix> jester-, si ho capito...ma anche netbeans ha tirato fuori molte versioni stabili dopo la 7.0.1
<jester-> megalomix: una stabile non cambia mai le versioni dei  programmi
<jester-> cosa c'è da capire
<megalomix> quindi significa che fino al 2017 ci sarà la 7.0.1 ? :)
<jester-> megalomix: se ritenuta stabile versione piu recente di gimp la inseriranno nel prossimo rilascio
<jester-> megalomix: se vuo iultima moda devi installarti una rolling tipo debina sid
<jester-> debian*
<jester-> megalomix: prossimo rilasci sarà ottobre 2013
<megalomix> jester-, perdonami per prossimo rilascio cosa intendi? cioè aggiornamento dell a12.04 o di altra versione ?...scusami ma non ho capito...uso ubuntu da 1 settimana :)
<loaded> jester- mi da errore e dice che b43 non esiste
<loaded> ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<jester-> loaded: hai una ciofeca di distro
<jester-> b43 esiste da anni nel kernel ubuntu
<jester-> megalomix: ogni sei mesi c'è un rilascio
<megalomix> ma per rilascio intendi che vanno avanti con le versioni? 14.04 ecc ecc oppure che aggiornano la 12.04 ?
<jester-> megalomix: raring 13.04 siginifica aprile 3013   ottobre 2012 è stata rilasciata quantal
<jester-> otttobre 2013 sarà rilasciata saucy e ad ogno rilasci o le versioni applicazioni 6 co vengono aggiornate cosi come il kernel
<loaded> jester- quando ho installato ubuntu non mi dava lostesso il wireless
<jester-> loaded: b43 cioè river broadcom c'è in ubuntu non tarocca
<jester-> a buntu serve solo il firmware
<loaded> ah ecco, non avevo il firmware
<jester-> loaded: sudo moprobe b43 cosa fa
<jester-> lo carica o no
<megalomix> jester-, quindi significa che ad ottobre esce 13.10 ?
<megalomix> no asp quella è long term
<megalomix> hmm
<jester-> megalomix: esatto
<megalomix> ah quindi esce long term ?
<loaded> se metto ubuntu me la dai una mano?
<jester-> long term esce ogni 2 anni ma rimane sempre con le stesse versioni
<jester-> loaded: sudo moprobe b43 cosa fa
<loaded> nulla, salta in aria
<loaded> FATAL: Error inserting b43 (/lib/modules/3.2.0-45-generic/updates/cw-3.8/b43.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<jester-> loaded: iwconfig
<loaded> sè
<jester-> loaded: è farlocca
<loaded> non mi vede nulla
<jester-> eh
<jester-> mica lo ha caricato, da errore
<megalomix> jester-, quindi ad ottobre quando esce saucy che "numero" di versione avrà ?
<loaded> me ne sono accorto
<jester-> hanno taroccato male anche il kernel
<megalomix> 13.10 o quelle che hanno poco supporto 14.04 (sempre per .04?)
<loaded> jester-, installo linux?
<loaded> cioè lol
<loaded> installo ubuntu?
<jester-> !rilasci | megalomix
<ubot-it> megalomix: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<megalomix> ottimo vedo subito
<megalomix> grazie
<a7x> megalomix, che anno siamo?
<anoncn_78> salve room
<loaded> jester- , installo ubuntu?
<megalomix> :)
<a7x> megalomix, a che numero corrisponde il mese di ottobre?
<jester-> loaded: direi
<megalomix> aaah
<megalomix> ottimo
<megalomix> :D
<a7x> rispondi a queste due domande, e saprai
<a7x> :D
<megalomix> e visto che escono sempre ad aprile e ottobre
<megalomix> saranno sempre cosi
<megalomix> .04 .10
<megalomix> oook
<a7x> sì
<megalomix> chiaro!
<a7x> per ora
<loaded> jester- , allora installo ubuntu e ritorno qui
<jester-> loaded: se non hai pc ntico metti la 13.04
<loaded> l'ho già scaricata
<loaded> la carico su usb
<loaded> e installo
<Dix78> Buonasera. Da qualche giorno il pc si spegne da solo periodicamente. Ho controllato e ho notato un carico anomalo sulla cpu che spesso arriva al 100%. a cosa potrebbe essere dovuto se sto usando solo il browser e ho un carico di circa 50% della cpu?
<a7x> Dix78 apri un terminale, digita 'top'
<a7x> e lo scoprirai
<Dix78> a7x, non può essere chormium da solo...
<Dix78> chromium*
<a7x> top cosa dice?
<Dix78> a7x, 86% con solo la pagina di facebook aperta mi sembra eccessivo
<a7x> Dix78, ma top cosa dice?
<Dix78> a7x, che intendi?
<a7x> <a7x> Dix78 apri un terminale, digita 'top'
<Dix78> a7x, l'ho fatto :)
<a7x> cosa usa più CPU?
<Dix78> a7x, chromium... il browser
<Dix78> e si scambia con xorg
<a7x> allora è chromium, discorso chiuso
<a7x> potrebbe essere un problema di driver video
<Dix78> a7x, uso i proprietari nvidia...
<a7x> forse reinstallando si sistema
<Dix78> a7x, ho formattato ieri per cambiare da xubuntu a unity e già il problema era presente
<a7x> ok
<a7x> può darsi che sia un bug
<a7x> hai provato un altro browser?
<a7x> Sagitt bono
<Dix78> si a7x ho provato con firefox e opera...stessa cosa
<a7x> e dici che è una cosa recente?
<Dix78> si...recentissima
<Dix78> ho questo problema da 4 o 5 giorni massimo
<a7x> oltretutto è sopravvissuta ad una reinstallazione
<a7x> corretto?
<a7x> Dix78, dalle informazioni che mi hai fornito, ho solo due idee
<a7x> 1. è colpa di un aggiornamento
<a7x> 2. si è rotto qualcosa
<Dix78> a7x, 1 non può essere perchè lo faceva anche appena installato il sistema operativo
<Dix78> per il punto 2 come posso verificare?
<a7x> fisso o mobile?
<Dix78> fisso
<a7x> preassemblato?
<a7x> tipo HP/dell?
<Dix78> no no..assemblato privatamente
<Dix78> ma sto pc ha 4 anni e ha visto di tutto
<megalomix> a7x, perché vogliono togliere quel pacchetto??? http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4335691
<a7x> Dix78, non so come puoi controllare sinceramente
<a7x> probabilment un benchmark
<a7x> Dix78, non c'entra molto, ma pulisci le ventoline e tutto
<a7x> comunque è un problema hw.
<Dix78> a7x, è tutto bello pulito...
<a7x> Dix78, infine prova anche windows
<a7x> solo per sicurezza
<Dix78> ho pulito anche le ventole della scheda video :)
<a7x> non so cosa si possa essere rotto, sinceramente
<a7x> è una situazione strana
<Dix78> se era facile avrei risolto da solo :D
<Dix78> grazie lo stesso a7x
<megalomix> a7x ?
<a7x> boh
<a7x> povero dix78
<megalomix> scaricato...messo su cd....lo installlo
<megalomix> grazie ragazzzi
<megalomix> a prestoooo
<a7x> notte
<megalomix> notte
<loaded> jester- , sono da ubuntu
<loaded> ci sei?
<jester-> loaded: eh
<jester-> loaded: rifai la provedura per il firm
<loaded> me la ripassi?
<loaded> jester- , puoi rinviarmi il link per piacere?
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740350/
<loaded> grazie ^^
<loaded> ho fatto la procedura
<loaded> jester- , adesso?
<jester-> iwconfig
<loaded> eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<jester-> sicuro di aver fatto tutto? hai fatto un po troppo in fretta
<loaded> nono
<loaded> ho fatto tutto
<jester-> loaded: lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> incolla qui che è una sola riga
<loaded> non da  nulla
<jester-> metti tutto lspci nel pastebina
<loaded> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5740379/
<jester-> loaded: ma è integrata?
<loaded> jester-:  si
<jester->  BCM5906M  se è questa serve lo sta
<jester-> vai in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> software center, impostazioni, configura repo
<jester-> sta li dentro
<jester-> o dai  gksu software-properties-gtk
<loaded> no additional driver avaible
<jester-> strano
<loaded> aspetta
<loaded> un tipo lì su #backbox
<loaded> mi disse che molto probabilmente il problema sorgeva
<loaded> quando io ho disabilitato il wifi da windows
<jester-> loaded: di fatto in lspci  brodcom è una ethernet e non vedo nessuna wifi
<loaded> prima di installare linux
<loaded> jester-: lo so
<jester-> loaded: azzo se hai disattivato da winz è quello il problema
<loaded> really?
<jester-> è come se non ci fosse prova a dare: rfkill list
<jester-> e fa vedere nel paste
<loaded> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5740394/
<loaded> non c'è
<jester-> è la prima
<jester-> prova a riavviare
<loaded> ok w8
<loaded_> jester-: ti devo fare una statua!
<jester-> loaded_: è rinvenuta?
<loaded_> yep ^^
<jester-> meno male
<loaded_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5740350/
<loaded_> questo lo conservo?
<loaded_> può servire
<jester-> certo
<loaded_> ho intenzione di mettere fluxbox su ubuntu; è una tortura per ubuntu o ci monta bene?
<loaded_> ^^
<jester-> loaded_: quel lavoro dovrebbe farlo driver aggiuntivi ma è buggato
<loaded_> me la salvo lo stesso, non si sà mai
<loaded_> comunque, per fluxbox?
<jester-> non l'ho mai usato ma se lo installi non da fastidio al login segli quale ambinete usare
<loaded_> mucho bien ^^
<loaded_> grazie mille ancora
<loaded_> ti devo una cena
<jester-> cosi come gnome-session-fallback per riavere gnome
<loaded> bene sono su fluxbox ^^
<loaded> jester-, grazie ancora; scappo, ciao ^^
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-07
<eth> a7x
<eth> conosci meh, vero?
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<glpiana> ola
<kernelpanik> hi guys! un buon  ssh connection manager x gnome ?
<glpiana> kernelpanik, se ti serve per visualizzare i file su nautilus... beh usa nautilus, file -> connetti al server (ssh)
<kernelpanik> no no, vorrei un' interfaccia con tutti i nodi su cui entrare
<kernelpanik> http://kuthulu.com/gcm/?module=screenshots&lang=
<glpiana> kernelpanik, praticamente una cosa che ti mette in una sola finestra diversi terminali?
<kernelpanik> yes! so 120 :(
<kernelpanik> naturalmente ssh key... cosi con un click 'e fatta
<glpiana> kernelpanik, io nei repo non ne vedo, per cui perchè non ti installi quello che mi hai mostrato?
<kernelpanik> si infatti cercavo qualcosa di piu'  ufficiale nei repo :) hai centrato in pieno! a questo punto installer'o  quello
<kernelpanik> <glpiana> mi dicono pure "remmina"  .. in effetti oltre a RDP supporta anche ssh
<glpiana> kernelpanik, io non ne conosco. poi se trovi qualcosa... magari c'è
<glpiana> kernelpanik, remmina è per il desktop remoto
<kernelpanik> ok! grazie cm1
<kernelpanik> cmq!
<mrprunen> ciao
<mrprunen> Qualcuno conosce qualche sw tipo OSQA che permetta di gestire un piccolo gruppo di persone per gestire proposte di argomenti, votazione dell'argomento, gamification dell'esperienza, editor tipo etherpad o google docs.
<mrprunen> e tracciamento dei lavori fatti
<mrprunen> qualcosa che non sia per sviluppare software ma lavori di gruppo
<cristian_c> mrprunen, osqa c'è anche per linux
<cristian_c> mrprunen, ma questo non è il canale adatto per parlarne
<francesco_> aito
<cristian_c> lol
<francesco_> aiuto ragazzi mi aiutate? s
<cristian_c> !aiuto | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<francesco_> va bene
<TaLaDo> uhm
<cristian_c> lol
<francesco_> ho windows xp ma voglio passare a ubuntu per il fatto open source. come faccio a cancellare windows xp e mettere ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> francesco_, guarda che il software open c'è anche su windows
<TaLaDo> !installazione | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<francesco_> ho provato a scaricare ubuntu ma non ho spazio per questo voglio cancellare windows xp
<TaLaDo> francesco_, non hai spazio?
<francesco_> no , non ho spazio
<francesco_> perchè c'è windows xp
<TaLaDo> francesco_, leggi la guida e vedrai che fa tutto da solo ti cancella win e installa ubuntu senza problemi
<francesco_> va bene grazie
<francesco_> siete grandi
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> grazie a tutti
<francesco_> ancora siete grandi voi di ubuntu. starò per sempre su ubuntu ...grazie
<francesco_> ancora
<megalomix> ciao a tutti
<Bittersoul388> ciao qualcuno mi può aiutare con xpud?
<Bittersoul388> o comunque dirmi dove posso chiedere se c'è una sezione aposita
<Bittersoul> ciao,
<Bittersoul> c'è qualcuno che mi potrebbe aiutare con l'installazione di una distro da cd?
<a7x> !chat | Bittersoul
<ubot-it> Bittersoul: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bittersoul> ho provato a masterizzare una versione di macpup su cd, ma il notebook in questione non mi considera nemmeno il boot da cd, avevo provato anche con altre distro come xubuntu, ubuntu ecc, ora nel notebook è installato Lubuntu, e a quanto pare non mi fa installare niente altro
<enzotib> !chat | Bittersoul
<ubot-it> Bittersoul: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bittersoul> macpup non è un derivato di ubuntu?
<Bittersoul> scusate ho sbagliato sezione?
<Bittersoul> non so dove chiedere
<arcierescaltro> Bittersoul è una derivata di Puppy Linux.
<Bittersoul> inoltre il problema è abbastanza generico, anche con ubuntu mi fda questo problema, inserisco il cd che ho masterizzato, ma non me lo boota
<enzotib> Bittersoul, se devi installare ubuntu, se ne può parlare, altrimenti no
<Bittersoul> credo che possa dipendere da Lubuntu, da quando ho messo Lubuntu non mi boota piu da cd
<TaLaDo> Bittersoul, hai masterizzato male o la iso è corrotta
<Bittersoul> no te lo assicuro l'ho provata in un altro pc
<TaLaDo> Bittersoul, potrebbe essere un problema hardware allora
<Bittersoul> ho anche un lettore cd USB ma nemmeno da li riesco a farlo partire
<Bittersoul> forse è il pc che non riesce a bootare da usb?
<Bittersoul> ora ci riprovo da lettore cd USB, un attimo
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> Bittersoul, controlla nel bios (comunque siamo OT)
<Bittersoul> ok, dove posso chiedere per puppy?
<TaLaDo> bho
<Bittersoul> non so se esiste un canale specifico, potete ridirezionarmi?
<Bittersoul> o un canale generico
<Bittersoul> che tratta un po tutte le versioni?
<enzotib> Bittersoul, #linux
<enzotib> Bittersoul, #linux-it
<Bittersoul> ok grazie
<a7x> ciao twilight
<twilight> ciao a7x
<akis24> giorno
<Requ13scat> salve
<Requ13scat> hi
<a7x>  salut
<Requ13scat> qualcuno sà se la versione di ubuntu touch attuale sia abbastanza stabile da poterla mettere nel proprio device?
<akis24> Requ13scat: non ancora a ottobre forse
<Requ13scat> ok grazie :)
<akis24> di nulla
<Bittersoul> siccome non c'è verso di far partire nessun altra iso, e cambiare os, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare ad alleggerire il più possibile Lubuntu, o comunque direzionarmi verso una buona guida?
<Bittersoul> purtroppo il notebook in questione è molto vecchi, dunque anche Lubuntu sembra essere troppo pesante per lui
<akis24> Bittersoul: ubuntu è gia' leggera al massimo puoi usare qualche utility per pulizia e togliere le applicazioni in avvio che non ti servono
<akis24> l*
<Bittersoul> purtroppo è quasi fresco di install, quindi non c'è granche nel pc
<Bittersoul> le applicazioni in avvio intendi anche qualcuna che di default è presente nel sistema fresco di install?
<akis24> Bittersoul: si esatto
<akis24> Bittersoul:  dai un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=379027
<Bittersoul> uhm... qui dice solo di aumentare la ram oppure l'autore del post dice di aver risolto da solo ma non dice come ha fatto :(
<VALERIO_> CIAO A TUTTI
<VALERIO_> SONO NUOVO
<akis24> Bittersoul: fai una ricerca sul forum.. magari trovi altri dettagli
<VALERIO_> KE DIFFERENZA C'è TRA  UBUNTU KUBUNTU
<Bittersoul> ok, il problema comunque è che questo notebook ha solo 256 mb di ram, molto pochi, ed è quasi sempre occupata quasi al massimo eseguendo ad esempio un browser come chrome o firefox
<Bittersoul> VALERIO_: psssst, stai gridando, ocio non si può, scrivi in minuscolo :)
<akis24> Bittersoul: troppo pochi... anche per lubuntu
<VALERIO_> TU CHE MI CONSIGLI
<akis24> VALERIO_: ubuntu usa unity kubuntu usa kde
<Bittersoul> lo immaginavo, ecco perchè mi servirebbe qualcosa di più leggero, consigliano molto macpup, puppy o addirittura xpud o kolibrì
<Bittersoul> ma se non mi fa installare tramite cd, non c'è verso
<Bittersoul> ho provato anche ad installare xpud tramite usb, ma non ho capito bene come, credevo di aver fatto una flash per l'install ma mi si avvia direttamente in live da pennina, e non mi chiede di installare
<akis24> Bittersoul:  entra qui  per argomenti non inerenti ubuntu  /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bittersoul> ok
<a7x> !caès VALERIO_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ca\xc3\xa8s VALERIO_'
<a7x> !caps | VALERIO_
<ubot-it> VALERIO_: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<symone84> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi
<symone84> sapete se per caso esiste un programma per visualizzare in anteprima i file .cr2 (raw Canon) ?
<cristian_c> symone84, mi pare di sì
<cristian_c> symone84, ma intendi nel file manager?
<xubuntu612> SALVE
<xubuntu612> ho problema con flash plugin
<xubuntu612> qualcuno può aiutarmi
<xubuntu612> ho installato xubuntu
<xubuntu612> e funziona tutto a meraviglia
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | xubuntu612
<ubot-it> xubuntu612: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<xubuntu612> firefox non va con il flashplugin
<xubuntu612> ho installato tutto ma non funziona
<xubuntu612> come posso risolvere
<xubuntu612> il flash plugi risulta installato
<xubuntu612> ma non mi visualizza video o altro su firefox
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, tutto cosa?
<xubuntu612> ho installato xubuntu redirect extra
<xubuntu612> non fre codec
<xubuntu612> e ovviamente flash plungin installer
<xubuntu612> mi risulata installato il flash player
<xubuntu612> ma non visualizzo video su firefox
<xubuntu612> non riesco a risolvere
<xubuntu612> se installo chromium mi crasha il flash player
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, redirect?
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|grep|gnash|spark'
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, e copia su pastebin
<Brutalone> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<xubuntu612> install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu612> dove lo copio?
<cristian_c> 1paste | xubuntu612
<cristian_c> !paste | xubuntu612
<ubot-it> xubuntu612: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, digita il comando in un terminale
<xubuntu612> ora non sono da x ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<xubuntu612> ma non ho istallato altri plugin
<xubuntu612> ho letto questo passaggio sulla guida della comunita e l'ho già fatto ma niente
<xubuntu612> ho riinstallato il plugin pure ma niente
<xubuntu612> non li parte propio
<xubuntu612> come se non riesce a caricare il video o il plugin
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, quale guida?
<xubuntu612> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash
<xubuntu612> per cercare di risolvere
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, il punto è che se non hai il pc qui, è dura aiutarti
<xubuntu612> ho provato anche questo
<xubuntu612> capisco
<xubuntu612> ora sono a lavoro per questo non ho il pc
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, magari segnati il risultato del comando
<xubuntu612> pensavo si potesse risolvere cosi stasera lo sistemavo appena torno
<xubuntu612> ok grazie
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, non sappiamo cos'hai fatto al tuo sistema
<xubuntu612> dai stasera mi collego da casa
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, perciò ho chiesto info
<xubuntu612> cmq e un'istallazione
<cristian_c> ok
<xubuntu612> fatta ieri
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, segnati il comando
<xubuntu612> quindi base
<cristian_c> xubuntu612, così hai già le indo
<cristian_c> *info
<xubuntu612> ok grazie
<xubuntu612> a stasera
<cristian_c> ciao
<xubuntu612> ciao e grazie
<giano> salve a tutti ho un problema con la psw da amministratore, ho fleggato togli psw ma adesso non riesco più a fare modifiche perche non mi da i privilegi, oltre a questo non riesco a reimpostare nessuna psw........aiuto
<cristian_c> giano, infatti hai fatto una cavolata
<giano> cristian_c: sospettavo
<giano> cristian_c: possibili soluzioni
<cristian_c> giano, da dove hai disattivato?
<giano> cristian_c: da account utente
<oko> quale è il commando per aggiornare rurri i programmi installati di default cristian_c ???
<oko> tutti*
<symone84> cristian rieccomi scusa, stavo mangiando
<symone84> ho diversi file cr2 su una cartella, e vorrei sapere se è possibile avere una anteprima in visualizzazione
<symone84> senza doverne aprire uno alla volta...
<cristian_c> giano, come sei loggato ora?
<cristian_c> oko, che cosa intendi?
<giano> cristian_c: da amministratore (ma senza poteri)
<cristian_c> symone84, ma intendi nel file manager?
<cristian_c> giano, quindi sei root?
<oko> cristian_c: il comando apt-get install / apt-get upgrade serve per aggiornare i programmi installati ?
<giano> non penso
<giano> cristian_c: non penso
<symone84> si cristian
<cristian_c> giano, controlla
<cristian_c> oko, gli aggiornamenti sono automatici, non siamo in debian
<cristian_c> oko, per una verifica: sudo apt-get update
<giano> cristian_c: non so come si fa
<oko> cristian_c: a cosa serve  apt-get upgrade ???
<cristian_c> symone84, questa cosa era stata già posta, e mi pare anche risolta
<cristian_c> giano, basta guardare il prompt
<giano> cristian_c: ??????
<cristian_c> oko, io non lo uso mai, però dovrebbe aggiornare, a mio avviso non cambia niente
<symone84> ho provato a cercare ma mi sto perdendo un pò nel forum...sono alle primissime armi scusami...
<cristian_c> symone84, quale file manager e che versione?
<symone84> ho ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> giano, non è difficile
<cristian_c> symone84, quindi il nuovo nautilus?
<cristian_c> symone84, nel nuovo nautilus hanno tolto un sacco di roba, figuriamoci questa
<symone84> boh....:-(
<symone84> e quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<cristian_c> symone84, ma usi unity?
<symone84> si
<giano> cristian_c:  mi devi spiegare perchè non lo so fare
<cristian_c> giano, apri il terminale e guardi il prompt
<cristian_c> è facile
<giano> cristian_c: ripero non so cosa sia
<cristian_c> symone84, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588344
<simone_> eccomi Cristian scusami sono symone84
<cristian_c> giano, posta il contenuto del tuo terminale
<cristian_c> simone_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588344
<giano> cristian_c:    michele@michele-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~$
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> giano, ok, non sei loggato come root, ma come michele
<cristian_c> lol
<simone_> sono nel panico...
<Samul> lol
<Samul> qual è il problrma?
<simone_> lol che dovrei passare ore a leggermi wiki e guide...
<simone_> ma mi manca il tempo...
<cristian_c> simone_, ho semplicemente linkato un topic, marcato come risolto
<giano> cristian_c: sudo passwd root
<cristian_c> simone_, hai il dual boot?
<Samul> sudo cosa?
<simone_> sisi ci sono arrivato, sto leggendo, e sono nel panico col synaptic
<Samul> il comando per root è sudo -s
<simone_> si cristian
<Samul> fp
<cristian_c> simone_, che problemi hai con synaptic?
<simone_> che non lo trovo    -.- vabeh cristian dai ci provo con calma
<Samul> ragazzi
<Samul> quando accendo il PC ricevo uno strano messaggio d'errore
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/NoSrjuS.jpg
<Samul> cosa può esser?
<giano> cristian_c: ho provato ma non riesco ad accere come root
<cristian_c> simone_, vedi se è installato
<giano> accedere
<Samul> ehi?
<cristian_c> giano, forse ho trovato
<simone_> non c'è ma lo sto mettendo tramite l'ubuntu software center
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/NoSrjuS.jpg qualcuno può aiutarmi a capire qual è la causa di quell'errore?
<cristian_c> simone_, ottimo
<giano> cristian_c: grande!!!!
<simone_> cristian scusami...lo so che sono idiozie...
<cristian_c> Samul, sembra riguardi la tastiera
<cristian_c> la configurazione della tastiera
<Samul> ._.
<Samul> ah ì
<Samul> *sì
<Samul> in effetti ultimamente ho modificato il layout IT.
<Samul> con poco successo...
<Samul> va beh, mi basta eliminarlo e rimetterci il backup?
<loaded> ciao
<Samul> ciao
<loaded> a7x, ci sei?
<a7x> no
<loaded> una domanda, conosci meh?
<cristian_c> giano, scusa, ma tu hai toccato soltanto 'non richiedere la password all'accesso della sessione'?
<cristian_c> a7x, ahahaha
<giano> cristian_c: si
<simone_> cristian nautilus è il file manager di default?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> su gnome
<cristian_c> giano, beh, non capisco cosa c'entri con la richiesta password all'interno del sistema
<cristian_c> giano, si parla soltanto della schermata di login
<simone_> ok quindi ...ubuntu 13.04 ---> gnome ----> nautilus
<simone_> giusto? :D
<cristian_c> Samul, beh, direi che è conseguenza diretta delle tue azioni :D
<Samul> sì ma come risolvo?
<cristian_c> simone_, su unity sì
<simone_> ok
<cristian_c> simone_, e anche con gnome-shell
<Samul> cristian_c: come risolvo?
<cristian_c> Samul, c'era un comando per reimpostarla
<simone_> quindi mi resta solo di capire come killare e riaprire nautilus e dovrei aver risolto coi raw
<loaded> a7x, conosci meh?
<Samul> cristian_c: qual è? lo ricordi?
<giano> cristian_c:  no dentro la fisetra cambia psw si può mettere: cambio psw, non chiedere psw, e un altra opzione che non ricordo, io ho messo non chiedere e adesso non mi lascia fare nulla di quello che richiede un privilegio di amministratore
<cristian_c> Samul, prova: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Samul> ok
<cristian_c> simone_, credo ti basti chiudere la sessione
<cristian_c> simone_, fai il logout
<simone_> ah ok
<Dix78> Salve ho un problema col pc. Ho notato un carico anomalo sulla cpu (il solo browser internet  supera il 60%) quindi ogni tanto il pc si spegne.
<Samul> che processora ha il tuo pc?
<Samul> *processore
<cristian_c> giano, ah, quindi non avevi fatto solo quello :d
<cristian_c> :D
<Samul> cristian_c: ho dato il comando, mi è apparsa una roba grafica.
<giano> cristian_c: spervao di essermi fatto capire
<Samul> (non terminale diciamo)
<Samul> ora riavvio.
<giano> cristian_c: suggerimenti??
<cristian_c> giano, io ho un'interfaccia diversa in utenti e gruppi
<giano> cristian_c: azzzzz
<cristian_c> giano, imposta password a mano e genera password casuale
<cristian_c> giano, non ho capito dove hai impostato ciò
<cristian_c> Samul, cioè?
<Samul> beh
<Samul> una delle classiche schermate di configurazione
<giano> cristian_c: account utente - opzioni di accesso - psw - nessuno
<cristian_c> Dix78, pc nuovo?
<Samul> sfondo viola, tasti OK-Annulla
<Samul> ecc.
<Dix78> cristian_c, no usatissimo
<simone_> ok rieccomi
<giano> cristian_c: io voglio togliere quel nessuno e mettere una psw normale
<Samul> ok riavvio. a fra poco
<cristian_c> giano, io invece sto parlando della finestra Impostazioni utenti
<simone_> cristian grazie, ho risolto...
<tpaper> Se ho aggiunto il mio utente ad un gruppo, per usufruire dei nuovi privilegi devo riavviare/fare qualcosa?
<giano> cristian_c: penso sia la stessa
<cristian_c> Dix78, hai controllato le temperature nel bios?
<cristian_c> simone_, ti sei spaventato per nulla
<cristian_c> tpaper, una riavviata non fa male
<Dix78> si cristian_c sono regolari..c'è solo questo carico molto alto e non capisco perchè... è sempre andato alla grande
<zanzara> ciao, non riesco a vedere video skype con Pixart Imaging, Inc. PAC731x Trust Webcam
<tpaper> cristian_c, in effetti anche "gropus" non mi mostra come appartenente a quei gruppi
<simone_> no è che non ho nessuna pratica e qualsiasi cosa, pur la più banale, diventa un dramma
<tpaper> E meno male che con linux non se deve riavviare manco per cambiare kernel xD
<tpaper> Vabbé
<cristian_c> giano, non ho idea di dove si trovi opzioni di accesso, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> Dix78, in live come tira?
<Samul> cristian_c: non cambia niente.
<Samul> continua a darmi l'errore
<cristian_c> zanzara, quelle webcam danno sempre rogne
<cristian_c> zanzara, la webcam funziona, comunque?
<Dix78> cristian_c, non ho provato in live.. ho cambiato da xubuntu (che già mi dava questi problemi) ad ubuntu e il problema sussiste anche dopo aver piallato tutto
<cristian_c> Samul, spiegami dell'interfaccia
<cristian_c> *descrivimela
<Samul> cristian_c: cos'altro posso fare?
<zanzara> si, fino a ieri funzionava su windows, ora ho preso un pc nuovo e messo solo ubuntu
<Samul> niente
<Samul> esce fuori quella roba di configurazione della tastiera
<Samul> ora ti do uno screen
<Samul> qual era il comando?
<cristian_c> Samul, spiegami dell'interfaccia
<Samul> ma un momento
<Samul> quale interfaccia?
<cristian_c> Samul, lol
<zanzara> ah scusa funzionava anche su ubuntu ma solo se lo facevo partire da terminale
<cristian_c> Dix78, a maggior ragione xubuntu è più leggero
<cristian_c> Dix78, prova in live
<cristian_c> zanzara, cioè?
<Samul> cristian_c: quale interfaccia, quella della configurazione di tastiera?
<Dix78> cristian_c, con 4 G di ram non ho mai avuto problemi con unity.. ok faccio una prova
<cristian_c> Samul, quella che appare con il comando
<Samul> sì ma qual è il comando, non me lo ricordo
<Samul> se me lo dici ti faccio uno scree
<Samul> *screen
<cristian_c> Samul, prova: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<zanzara> se facevo partire skype da terminale funzionava anche la webcam
<Samul> ok
<giano> cristian_c: ok adesso non si riesce a risolvere proverò in un altro momento
<giano> cristian_c: grazie comunque
<cristian_c> zanzara, semplicemente digitando: skype?
<Samul> a proposito: non trovo skype nel software center
<Samul> dove lo prendo?
<cristian_c> Samul, devi attivare i repo partner da Sorgenti software
<glpiana> Samul, dal sito di skype
<Samul> ...
<glpiana> Samul, dubbi al riguardo?
<Samul> eh?
<Samul> va beh
<Samul> comunque cristian_c: http://i.imgur.com/6UxQahS.png
<glpiana> Samul, http://www.skype.com/it/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ come distribuzione scegli ubuntu
<zanzara> non ricordo bene se digitavo solo skype(il pc non è mio e l'utente usava quasi sempre win, )ma ricordo che avevo seguito una guida e funzionava la webcam partendo da terminale
<Samul> ok
<glpiana> Samul, azz, sorry :)
<cristian_c> zanzara, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> zanzara, prova con cheese
<Samul> cristian_c?
<cristian_c> Samul, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=498603
<Samul> lol
<cristian_c> -,-
<Samul> è vero
<Samul> ho messo caratteri a cavolo
<cristian_c> lol
<Samul> ora però mi chiedo
<Samul> nel file di layout ci sono nomi strano
<Samul> *strani
<Simone_> via ragazzi scappo a lavoro, Cristian grazie ancora!
<cristian_c> ciauz
<Samul> e io non so qual è il nome del carattere che voglio aggiungere
<Samul> ciao Simone_
<Simone_> ciao Samul grazie anche a te
<cristian_c> Samul, usa la mappa caratteri
<Samul> di niente :)
<Samul> cristian_c: ?
<zanzara> con cheese funziona.........
<cristian_c> se devi aggiungere un carattere speciale
<Samul> è quello che ho fatto
<Samul> ndash
<Samul> ah quello
<Samul> NO
<Samul> voglio metterlo nel layout
<Samul> ho molti pulsanti che non uso
<cristian_c> zanzara, allora devi semplicemente impostare l'avvio di skype come fatto in precedenza
<zanzara> e chi si ricorda???
<cristian_c> Samul, ah, ok, una configurazione avanzata della tastiera? Non sapevo volessi far ciò
<Samul> cristian_c: sì
<cristian_c> zanzara, cerca sul forum
<Samul> tutto ciò l'ho combinato cercando di moficare il layout IT
<cristian_c> zanzara, ci sono varie discussioni in cui si spiega come fare
<zanzara> sono due ore che cerco............
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> zanzara, sicuro di aver fatto una ricerca nel forum?
<zanzara> ho fatto ricerca con google........
<cristian_c> zanzara, io ho parlato di ricerca nel forum
<cristian_c> non su google
<zanzara> allora dimmi quale forum... grazie
<Samul> ...
<cristian_c> zanzara, il forum di ubuntu
<Samul> ci stai prendendo in giro vero?
<cristian_c> Samul, lol
<zanzara> ok, ci provo.. ciao
<cristian_c> ciao
<Samul> ciao.
<cristian_c> Samul, devo uscire dal chan
<Samul> ok
<Samul> grazie dell'aiuto
<cristian_c> Samul, diciamo ce la cosa non è banale per me
<Samul> poi ti faccio sapere
<Samul> non è banale?
<Samul> che?
<cristian_c> Samul, prova ad aprire una discussione sul forum
<cristian_c> per me no
<cristian_c> mai fatto
<Samul> ok
<Samul> ciao :)
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Samul> ciao
<oko> akhilleus: saluti qui e non su kali ?
<Samul> io esco, ciao :)
<akhilleus> nn sono su kali
<akhilleus> dove  mi hai visto scusa?
<oko> akhilleus: akhilleus [~akhilleus@unaffiliated/akhilleus] has left #kali-italia []
<akhilleus> si si logga in automatico
<akhilleus> e sono uscito 1 nanosecondo dopo
<oko> ahahah perchè?
<akhilleus> beh xkè un utente mi ha inventato della cose assurde
<akhilleus> che era dentro il mio pc e per non ridergli in faccia esco!
<oko> chi era?
<akhilleus> urus
<oko> e che aveva contro di te?
<akhilleus> nulla di che ma diceva che mi spostava file etc etc che mi sabatava la linea
<akhilleus> cose fantasiose
<glpiana> !chat | akhilleus oko
<ubot-it> akhilleus oko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oko> glpiana: posso farti una domanda?
<glpiana> oko, chiedi al canale, chi sa ti risponde
<oko> tu, che non capisci niente di linux, come hai fatto a diventare moderatore7
<oko> ??
<glpiana> oko, meglio allora se la domanda me la fai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<oko> facciamola dove vuoi la domanda... basta che lòa si pianta con questo rigorismo vuoto e formale
<akhilleus> che poi entrano nei pc della nasa pure atenzione,ma cosa leggete i manuali di topolino-unix?
<akhilleus> *t
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> !chat | akhilleus
<ubot-it> akhilleus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<oko> akis24: è un altro di kali
<oko> akhilleus: vieni sulla chat
<glpiana> -.-
<akhilleus> squale chat? sono dentro la chat
<Dix78> Salve ultimamente in mio pc si spegne da solo. Ho provato a verificare le temperature con lm-sensors e viene riportato un allarme su Core 0 e Core 1.. si può fare niente per evitare la criticità?
<manuel_> ciao!! qualcuno può darmi una mano? non mi scarica più gli aggiornamenti e mi dà  questo errore  libllvm3.0:i386 libxdamage1:i386
<akis24> Dix78:  magari una ripulita..
<Dix78> akis24, già fatto non molto tempo fa ma posso riprovare :)
<akis24> Dix78: ora specie col caldo la temperatura sale.. quindi è meglio
<Dix78> akis24, è normale che le ventole abbiamo velocità zero?
<akis24> Dix78: se tutto è freddo si ma se riscalda no..
<akis24> Dix78:  e di solito i portatili riscaldano
<Dix78> akis24, direi che è fretto ora... ma riposta lo stesso l'errore su ISA adapter (è un fisso )
<Dix78> freddo*
<akis24> Dix78: tenendolo acceso un pochino le ventole dovrebbero avviarsi di certo
<manuel_> ciao!! qualcuno può darmi una mano? non mi scarica più gli aggiornamenti e mi dà  questo errore  libllvm3.0:i386 libxdamage1:i386
<akis24> manuel_: hai aggiunto repository esterni ?
<Dix78> akis24, chiedo scusa ... ma l'allarme critico lo segnala pure a +65° quando il range di riferimento inizia da 78°... è lm-sensors che si droga :D
<manuel_> repository?? tipo chiavette hard disk?
<akis24> Dix78: secondo me +65 sul core cominciano a essere al limite direi
<akis24> manuel_: hai installato programmi che non sono sul software center ?
<Dix78> akis24, lm-sensor riporta con hight una temperatura superiore a 78° e critica quando arriva a 100...
<akis24> Dix78:  a 100 il core fonde...
<manuel_> no!!!
<akis24> Dix78: considera che quella rilevata è la temperatura esterna figurati dentro il chip ..
<akis24> Dix78: comunque verifica che parta la ventola
<Dix78> akis24, sto aspettando quello infatti :)
<Dix78> akis24, oppure è possibile forzare l'avvio della ventola in modo manuale?
<akis24> manuel_:  in manuale non credo su un portatile
<akis24> Dix78: ...
<Dix78> akis24, nn ho un portatile
<akis24> Dix78: è un pc fisso ?
<Dix78> si akis24
<akis24> Dix78: la ventola sulla cpu gira o no ?
<Dix78> akis24, ora no..temperatura 42° quindi nn si avvia
<manuel_> ?
<akis24> Dix78: non vorrei dire una balla ma sui fissi di solito si avvia subito all'accensione
<Dix78> akis24, controllato a vista... ventola attiva
<akis24> Dix78: allora molto probabile che scaldi troppo se dici che hai allarme dopo si dovrebbe verificare che la pasta termica sulla cpu non sia essiccata
<manuel_> ciao!! qualcuno può darmi una mano? non mi scarica più gli aggiornamenti e mi dà  questo errore  libllvm3.0:i386 libxdamage1:i386
<manuel_> HELP AIUTO!!!!
<akis24> manuel_: da terminale dai cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<akis24> !paste | manuel_
<ubot-it> manuel_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<manuel_> ho messo sul terminale questo cat /etc/apt/sources.list ho dato invio e poi?
<akis24> copi quello che è uscito sul terminale al link che hai sopra
<manuel_> ok fatto
<akis24> manuel_:  e segui le istruzioni ...
<akis24> manuel_: premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina..
<manuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741889/
<manuel_> cosa devo fare adesso?
<akis24> manuel_:  sempre da terminale dai sudo dpkg --configure -a  e poi invio
<manuel_> akis24 non succede nulla...
<akis24> manuel_: nulla nessun tentativo di aggiornare ?
<manuel_> no
<akis24> manuel_:  quando non ti ha fatto piu' aggiornare cosa avevi installato prima ?
<akis24> manuel_: qualcosa che non si è installato non è andata bene  per caso ?
<manuel_> come sempre arrivano gli aggiornamenti ma appena dai l'invio arriva il messaggio di errore... non mi sembra di avere scaricato niente di particolare..
<akis24> manuel_:  prova sudo apt-get update e dimmi che fa'
<manuel_> delso@delso-PC:~$ sudo apt-get updateScaricamento di:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [72 B]Scaricamento di:2 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg [198 B]Trovato http://archive.canonical.com precise Release.gpgScaricamento di:3 http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security Release.gpg [198 B]Scaricamento di:4 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release.gpg [198 B]Trovato http://extras.ubuntu.com 
<akis24> manuel_: metti sempre quello che esce su paste come prima
<akis24> ora metti questo sul terminale sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<akis24> manuel_: quando finisci mi fai sapere...
<manuel_> delso@delso-PC:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:   libdrm-intel1:i386 libdrm-nouveau1a:i386 libdrm-radeon1:i386 libdrm2:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libglapi-mesa:i386   libllvm3.0:i386 libpciaccess0:i386 libx1
<akis24> manuel_: metti tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<akis24> manuel_: e comunque fagli fare tutti gli aggiornamenti
<manuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5741978/
<manuel_> per fare gli aggiornamenti mi chiede di chiudere apt-get
<akis24> manuel_: premere s per continuare  leggo alla fine
<manuel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742021/
<toto> ciao
<toto> ragazzi
<toto1983> buonasera a tutti
<manuel_> akis24 adesso mi chiede di riavviare per completare gli aggiornamenti faccio un riavvia?
<toto1983> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con il collegmanto di un s3 al pc
<toto1983> ?
<jester-> toto1983: s3 sarebbe?
<toto1983> samsung s3
<toto1983> non lo legge proprio quando lo attacco alla usb
<jester-> toto1983: devi settare il cellofono come usb dati
<toto1983> non succede niente quando lo collego
<toto1983> e come se non lo leggesse proprio
<jester-> toto1983: il cellofono è settato come usb dati?
<toto1983> non  e possibile
<toto1983> solo mtp
<jester-> toto1983: come no, avra mica un droido diverso dagli altri, guarda nelle impostazioni telefono e leggiti pure il manuale
<toto1983> fatto gia
<akis24> manuel_:  certo riavvia
<toto1983> il problema è risaputo
<jester-> toto1983: attaccalo e gusrda nella finesra di sinistra di nautilus
<toto1983> ma nel mio caso non succede niente di niente
<toto1983> fatto niente
<jester-> sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste| toto1983
<ubot-it> toto1983: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<toto1983> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742082/
<jester-> toto1983: cellofono è collegato?
<toto1983> si
<jester-> sicuro che usb è in dati?
<toto1983> ho due opzioni sul cel
<toto1983> mtp e ftp
<toto1983> prima che avessi ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> toto1983: su set up usb?
<toto1983> dici su ubuntu?
<jester-> centra no con e usb
<jester-> toto1983: no sul cello
<toto1983> il cell è ok
<jester-> toto1983: ubuntu installa o virtuale
<jester-> inatallata*
<toto1983> installata da tre giorni
<toto1983> prima andava
<toto1983> ora non va più
<jester-> toto1983: è come se non fosse attaccato. non so che dirti, in winz lo vede?
<toto1983> non ho windows
<toto1983> solo ubuntu
<jester-> installalo in virtuale con virtualbox o vmware player, cosi usi il driver in dotazione
<akis24> toto1983: letto in giro Sul telefono andare in impostazioni
<akis24> Sotto la scritta connessione dati cliccare su Altro...
<akis24> Cliccare su Impostazioni USB > Memoria di massa e premere su Collega
<toto1983> memoria di massa è possible solo se hai privilegi di root
<toto1983> ma non con un cell in garanzia
<toto1983> la perderei se facessi il root
<jester-> mi pareva strano che il cello fosse settato giusto
<toto1983> su ubuntu 13.04 cmq tutto era ok
<toto1983> poi visto che gli aggiornamenti sono stati ridotti a nove mesi ho messo di nuovo il 12.04 e patatrac
<akis24> toto1983:  altra fesseria .. funziona vero la porta usb sul pc .. ?
<jester-> toto1983: che ti frea degli aggiornamenti, avanzi e hai sempre l'ultima distro
<toto1983> mi sa che devo avanzare di nuovo allora
<jester-> toto1983: logico
<jester-> piu vai in dietro e meno roba supportata trovi
<toto1983> bene allora apposto
<toto1983> grazie tante
<Saro> salve a tutti
<Saro> ho appena installa to ubuntu 13.04 e vorrei impostarlo in modalità ubuntu classic ma nn la trovo sulle impostazioni qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Saro> c'è nessuno?
<razor996> salve
 * razor996 lui mangia
<razor996> bnbn
<enzotib> razor996, ?
<razor996> salve enzotib
<enzotib> ciao razor996
<razor996> cm va?
<enzotib> razor996, bene, se hai problemi con ubuntu esponili, altrimenti se vuoi solo chiacchierare vai su #ubuntu-it-chat
<razor996> al dire il vero si con ubuntu gnome 13.04
<razor996> se qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | razor996
<ubot-it> razor996: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<razor996> allora aggiornando gnome alla 3.8.2 il software center mi crasha
<enzotib> razor996, come lo fai questo aggiornamento?
<razor996> aggiungedo i repo di gnome
<enzotib> razor996, non ti bastava gnome così com'era?
<enzotib> razor996, comunque non sono supportati repo diversi da quelli ufficiali
<razor996> è la 3.6.2 decisamente troppo lenta
<razor996> sai se la gnome 3.8 entrerà a far parti dei repo ufficiali
<razor996> *parte
<enzotib> razor996, non credo prima della 13.10
<razor996> ok ti ringrazio
<enzotib> razor996, e poi sei sicuro che dipenda da gnome la lentezza, e che con la 3.8 andrà meglio?
<razor996> bhe si provandola la gnome 3.8 ho potuto constatare che essa è molto più reattiva rispetto alla 3.6 cmq è accettabile cm gira
<razor996> enzotib: Usi unity??
<enzotib> razor996, no, xubuntu
<razor996> okok un bel de leggero e funzionale
<razor996> vi ringrazio ciaoo
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> una domanda
<muijent> ciao
<cristian_c> ho installato qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> quando apro il tool di configurazione, eseguo qualche modifica e poi faccio clic su Save
<cristian_c> e nella status bar esce la stringa Saved changes
<cristian_c> però se chiudo e riapro il tool, le modifiche scompaiono, come se non fossero state salvate
<cristian_c> come risolvo?
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<muijent> Hai provato con il pacchetto gtk-qt-engine?
<infrid> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> !info gtk-qt-engine
<ubot-it> Package gtk-qt-engine does not exist in raring
<muijent> capita che hai il pacchetto incompleto
<cristian_c> muijent, eh, ma non c'è neanche nei repo
<muijent> kde4-gtk-qt-engine
<cristian_c> !info kde4-gtk-qt-engine
<ubot-it> Package kde4-gtk-qt-engine does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> muijent, che cosa mi consigli?
<muijent> Apri synaptic, che è il gestore dei pacchetti, e digiti nella casella Cerca qt4 e qt4-devel e le istalli...
<muijent> oppure installa tutto il pacchetto qt-sdk
<luca__> buonasera
<luca__> come faccio da terminale a riparare le sorgenti?
<luca__> provo ad installare applicazioni ma mi da errore
<infrid> descrivi meglio cosa stai facendo
<infrid> vuoi compilare un programma dai sorgenti?
<luca__> provo installare applicazioni ed esce un icona rossa vicino all'orologio
<luca__> catalogo software
<luca__> riparare
<infrid> capito
<luca__> quindi?
<infrid> che errori ti da?
<cristian_c> muijent, ho installato libqt4-core, ma non è cambiato niente
<cristian_c> muijent, non capisco a cosa servono i pacchetti -dev e -sdk, dato che servono rispettivamente per la compilazione e lo sviluppo
<muijent> prova a reinstallare il tool
<cristian_c> muijent, ok
<luca__> come faccio?
<cristian_c> muijent, fatto, ma tutto come prima
<cristian_c> :(
<muijent> luca, prova: sudo apt-get update , a seguire:  sudo apt-get upgrade
<muijent> cristian che versione hai ?
<cristian_c> muijent, dipende cosa
<muijent> percaso hai installato qt-ubuntu?
<enzotib> cristian_c, se l'applicazione è bacata c'è poco da fare
<cristian_c> enzotib, dici che è bacata
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> muijent, esiste il pacchetto qt-ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<enzotib> eh, beh, non salva e nemmeno segnala un errore, in ogni caso è un comportamento non normale
<enzotib> no, non esiste nessun pacchetto qt-ubuntu
<cristian_c> enzotib, è che non capisco su quale relase, sistema e de si verifica il problema
<cristian_c> *release
<enzotib> cristian_c, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564548
<cristian_c> enzotib, provo a fare modifiche di tipo diverso, cioè esclusi i font
<backbox-Yass> ciao
<backbox-Yass> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come utilizzare aircrack
<backbox-Yass> e che comandi dare
<backbox-Yass> ?
<enzotib> !aircrack
<ubot-it> Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<muijent> cristian, vai in Menu > Impostazioni > impostazioni Qt 4, una volta aperto clicca sul menu a tendina dell'impostazione Gui Style (la prima) che dovrebbe essere impostata su Unknown o Desktop Settings (Default), la cambi in GTK+ (vedrete l'anteprima sotto cambiare), cliccate il tasto di chiusura che ti chiederà se salvare o meno i cambiamenti effettuati (rispondete yes). Prova ad avviare l'applicazione basata su Qt4
<backbox-Yass> ma esiste qualche canale in cui c'è un supporto del genere
<akhilleus> sera
<cristian_c> muijent, è già in GTK+
<cristian_c> enzotib, ho letto la segnalazione ma non ho capito bene cosa si intende nell'ultimo messaggio
<luca__> posso incollarvi una cosa (operazione pacchetto non riuscita)
<luca__> mi spiegate cosa devo fare
<enzotib> !pastebin | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742764/
<luca__> non riesco ad installare niente
<luca__> in più non trovo più sorgenti software (applicazione)
<luca__> enzotib
<enzotib> luca__, aspe'
<luca__> oki
<enzotib> luca__, prova a fare sudo apt-get -f install
<luca__> fatto
<enzotib> luca__, posta l'output
<luca__> ok
<luca__> un attimo sta scaricando
<luca__> incollo qui?
<enzotib> luca__, no, se sono più di tre righe
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742785/
<luca__> enzotib visto?
<enzotib> luca__, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<luca__> 12.04
<enzotib> luca__, fa vedere l'output completo di sudo apt-get update
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742810/
<luca__> enzotib, se è complicato nn fa niente
<enzotib> luca__, dpkg --get-selections | grep ^linux-
<luca__> vuoi vedere l'output?
<enzotib> sì
<luca__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5742824/
<enzotib> luca__, uname -a
<luca__> Linux luca-AO532h 3.2.0-45-generic-pae #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:31:05 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<enzotib> luca__, sudo apt-get -f purge 3.2.0-37, prima di confermare fammi vedere
<Simone_> buonasera a tutti
<luca__> enzo scusa
<luca__> devo chiudere
<luca__> :(
<enzotib> ok
<luca__> grazie della tua disponibilità
<luca__> alla prossima
<Bobbix> Aiuto!
<Bobbix> Ho clonato ubuntu su un altro disco (pendrive) ma non mi parte.. grub c'è... la partizione è flaggata come boot.. NON capisco che cacchio voglia
<Bobbix> Aiuto!
<Bobbix> Help?
<enzotib> Bobbix, grub deve essere rifatto, non basta clonarlo
<enzotib> Bobbix, parti con livecd, e fai la procedura di ripristino
<Bobbix> ok, e non basta sudo grub-install /dev/sda ?
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> link please (procedura di ripristino)
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Bobbix> uhm.. mi pare di aver fatto la stessa cosa.. ma non ho dato sudo update-grub2 possibile?
<Bobbix> Bah... è che ora ho poco tempo devo configurare questo netbook entro 30 minuti e se mi imbarco per qualcosa che mi crea problemi meglio  continuare ad usare l'unità precedente.
<xubuntu176> salve
<xubuntu176> ho appena installato xubuntu
<xubuntu176> installato tutti i pacchetti
<xubuntu176> ma il flash su firefox non mi funziona
<enzotib> xubuntu176, installa xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu176> hogià fatto
<xubuntu176> già installato ma niente
<enzotib> xubuntu176, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf'
<xubuntu176> è installato il flash plugin
<enzotib> !pastebin | xubuntu176
<ubot-it> xubuntu176: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<xubuntu176> non mi da niente
<xubuntu176> anzi mi da >
<enzotib> xubuntu176, forse hai mancato l'apice finale
<xubuntu176> ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.285ubuntu0.13.04.1         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<xubuntu176> si scusami
<xubuntu176> ecco
<xubuntu176> questo e il irisultato
<xubuntu176> è installato
<xubuntu176> ma non funziona
<xubuntu176> non mi parte i video
<enzotib> xubuntu176, va bene per una riga, ma se nel seguito dovrai incollare più di tre righe usa pastebin, che ti ho segnalato
<xubuntu176> si blocca
<xubuntu176> ok
<enzotib> xubuntu176, e non premere continuamente enter, scrivi frasi complete
<xubuntu176> scusami non sapevo
<enzotib> xubuntu176, hai riavviato il browser?
<xubuntu176> ok scusami. sono nuovo non sapevo.. si ho riavviato il browser e il pc, se installo il chromium mi crasha il player mentre in firefox si blocca
<enzotib> cosa si blocca?
<xubuntu176> nti spiego apro youtube diventa il quadrato del video nero come se dovesse caricarlo poi scompare e poi ricompare nero
<enzotib> xubuntu176, hai un pc vecchio?
<xubuntu176> si
<enzotib> !flash | xubuntu176
<ubot-it> xubuntu176: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<enzotib> guarda l'ultima parte: problemi con cpu vecchie
<xubuntu176> grazie infinite
<Simone_> rieccomi, ri-buonasera a tutti i presenti
<Bobbix> devo avviare ubuntu su una macchina virtual virtualbox che non supporta pae... si può fare? Mi da errore
<kupuntuProblem>  problema post installazione Kubuntu con tasto wigi. premendolo mi apre KickOff, laptop dell inspiron 1564 comprato in grecia, tasti perfettamente funzionati "scorciatoie ecc. supporto grazie.
<kupuntuProblem> wifi*
<michelinho> Salve, sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu. Avrei bisogno di qualche dritta. Me la potreste dare una mano?
<kupuntuProblem> problema post installazione Kubuntu con tasto wifi. premendolo mi apre KickOff, laptop dell inspiron 1564 comprato in grecia, tasti perfettamente funzionati "scorciatoie ecc. supporto grazie.
<michelinho> problema post installazione xubuntu
<kupuntuProblem> problema post installazione Kubuntu con tasto wifi. premendolo mi apre KickOff, laptop dell inspiron 1564 comprato in grecia, tasti perfettamente funzionati "scorciatoie ecc. supporto grazie.
<inkyubasu> buonasera
<krabador> inkyubasu,
<krabador> !chiedi | inkyubasu
<ubot-it> inkyubasu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Sanji> ciao a tutti, come faccio ad avviare un gioco utilizzando i driver open pur avendo installato quelli closed dal sito dell'ati?? :/
<krabador> Sanji, non puoi
<krabador> Sanji, usi quelli che ha caricato il sistema
<kupuntuProblem> @ubuntu-it posso postare ogni 5 minuti il problema che ho? ho vi disturba?!
<kupuntuProblem> :D
<krabador> !chiedi | kupuntuProblem
<ubot-it> kupuntuProblem: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<kupuntuProblem> problema post installazione Kubuntu con tasto wifi. premendolo mi apre KickOff, laptop dell inspiron 1564 comprato in grecia, tasti perfettamente funzionati "scorciatoie ecc. supporto grazie.
<enzotib> !ripetere | kupuntuProblem
<ubot-it> kupuntuProblem: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Sanji> krabador, precendentemente ero riuscito ad avviare skype con quelli open dato che con quelli closed crashava
<kupuntuProblem> grazie! :D
<krabador> Sanji, all'avvio il kernel carica un driver video, non se ne puo' usare un'altro
<enzotib> a meno di avere due schede, tipo con optirun
<enzotib> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida | Vedi anche http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Bumblebee http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/Acpi_call http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Sanji> krabador, non saprei, per fixare skype bastava dare questo comando " sudo ln -s /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 /usr/lib32/"
<Sanji> ho letto libGL e pensavo si riferisse ai driver open
<Sanji> errore mio sorry
<krabador> Sanji, non ti preoccupare, per la fucilazione ci vuole ben altro...
<Sanji> krabadro, ahahaha, provo ad installare i driver dal gestore e vedo se mi dà ugualmente problemi, mi potresti dire un modo sicuro ed efficace per rimettere gli open?? io usavo una guida trovata su chimerarevo e non mi ha mai dato problemi per ora, se non che quando rimetto gli open ci sono alcuni sfarfallii all'avvio ma niente di che
<krabador> Sanji, hai installato i driver scaricati dal sito amd?
<Sanji> krabador, no ora sono installati
<Sanji> krabador, li ho pacchettizzati per ubuntu 13.04 ed installati
<krabador> Sanji, dove li hai scaricati ?
<krabador> da dove?
<Sanji> krabador, dal sito ufficiale dell'ati
<Sanji> sono i 13.6 beta
<krabador> se avessi installato quelli del repository, ti bastava semplicemente disinstallarli con apt-get, per riutilizzare gli open
<Sanji> krabador, questa guida va bene?? http://www.chimerarevo.com/schede-video-ati-e-ubuntu-installare-o-rimuovere-i-driver-proprietari/
<krabador> hai mandato il ,run del zip del sito amd?
<Sanji> krabador, non ti sto più seguendo
<Sanji> krabador, va bene quella guida per rimuoverli?? comunque si ho scaricato il file sh dal sito dell'ati
<krabador> Sanji, i drive ati sono un file .run
<krabador> hai installato quello?
<Sanji> krabador, si si
<krabador> allora puoi tranquillamente mandare
<krabador> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Bobbix> ma è mai possibile che nessuno sia in grado di darmi una mano seria per far partire ubuntu da una chiavetta usb?
<Bobbix> nessuno?
<Bobbix> tutti che rimandate alle solite FAQ che nel mio caso NON sono applicabili.. mi serve una mano VERA non delle scritte a video
<Bobbix> (porcaccia miseria)
<jester-> !dettagli | Bobbix
<ubot-it> Bobbix: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Bobbix> NON so nemmeno se mi leggete... (scomoda la chat) ma ho installato Ubuntu su una chiavetta usb poi tra manovre varie che non vi dico ho scassato grub
<Bobbix> il pc è senza hard disk (netbook con hd rotto) e volevo usare una pendrive come disco
<Bobbix> ora il sistema esiste sull apenna MA non gliene frega nulla di qualsiasi cosa faccia NON PARTE
<Bobbix> e tutte dico TUTTE le guide non servono a nulla nel mio caso
<jester-> Bobbix: ripristini grub su mbr della usb ocme da wiki
<Bobbix> noooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Bobbix> non funzioona
<jester-> Bobbix: se segui bene servono
<Bobbix> ripeto noooooooooo
<Bobbix> sto impazzendo da ore, tant'è che sto per reinstallare
<Bobbix> ma è mai possibile che vi incocciate e non capite che il mio caso è diverso
<jester-> bl
<jester-> o
<Bobbix> Jester se vuoi aiutarmi lo dibbiamo fare insieme passo dopo passo e vedrai che non funziona
<jester-> Bobbix: non c'è altro modo ,a se no funza è perchè sbalgi qualcosa
<jester-> o la chroot o il device
<Bobbix> no non è così
<jester-> va bè
<Bobbix> vuoi darmi una mano o intestardirti con i wiki che non funzionano?
<jester-> mettiamo che non è cosi
<Bobbix> il mio caso è diverso
<Bobbix> non posso fare mount /dev/sda perché la penna usb non è un disco rigido
<jester-> e prch<è msi è diverso
<Bobbix> up
<jester-> Bobbix: se ne frega se rigido o no
<Bobbix> e quindi non è /dev/sda ma altro che non so e la mount me la trovo già sotto /media/un id lunghissimo che non ti dico
<Bobbix> ineve gliene importa eccome , il wiki non lo prevede
<Bobbix> e io non ho capacità divinatorie
<jester-> non lo devi montare da nautilus
<Bobbix> e questo lo so
<Bobbix> all aprima istruzione fdisk -l vedo un asterisco in corrispondenza di /dev/sda1 ma poi il buio più totale
<Bobbix> qualsiasi istruzione mi da una marea di errori che non vengono contemplati
<jester-> hai controllato se è sda o altro?
<Bobbix> allora è sda ma poi non posso referenziarlo come sda
<Bobbix> mi da errore
<Bobbix> un errore che non ho qui con me ma mi dice che è già montato altrove
<jester-> Bobbix:  o la usb è ciucca o dici cazzate
<Bobbix> non è ciucca e non dico cazzate è solo che non ti è mai capitato e pensi che gli altri siano tutti coglioni... non è così credimi.
<Bobbix> vuoi darmela una mano si o no? Entro con ubuntu e ci proviamo assieme?
<enzotib> Bobbix, qualche volta è necessario disinstallare e reinstallare grub
<Bobbix> ok è come si fa?
<enzotib> la disinstallazione di grub purifica l'MBR
<Bobbix> (non mi rimandare ai wiki che non funzionano per me)
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> come devo fare?
<enzotib> Bobbix, devi andare in chroot e purgare i pacchetti di grub
<Bobbix> ho la chiavetta inserita e l'installazione ubuntu con il tasto prova
<Bobbix> tieni presente RICORDA che sto partendo da cd ubuntu
<Bobbix> e ho la penna già inserita (e auto-montata)
<Bobbix> come procedo?
<Bobbix> apro il terminale e scrivo?
<enzotib> Bobbix, il procedimento per arrivare al chroot dovresti conoscerlo, dici di averlo già fatto
<Bobbix> si ma poi non mi fa fare più niente
<jester-> enzotib: non funziona
<jester-> è diverso dagli altri
<Bobbix> chrot cambia la root in quell aindicata.. e quale dovrebbe essere?
<jester-> secondo me manco ci va in chroot
<enzotib> Bobbix, lì fai apt-get purge grub-pc grub-common
<enzotib> e poi li installi di nuovo
<Bobbix> ok
<enzotib> boot repair questo fa, tra l'altro
<jester-> enzotib: sempre la usb abbia mbr
<enzotib> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Bobbix> fatemi leggere un po...
<enzotib> buonanotte
<enzotib> (vado a dormire, non sto sfottendo :)
<Bobbix> ciao enzotib
<enzotib> ciao
<Bobbix> qui dice che ci sarebbe un cd iso con boot repair... scarico il cd e faccio boot con quello jester che ne dici?
<Bobbix> ma senza boot repair provo prima il tuo giro
<Bobbix> jester-: uno degli errori che da è IMPOSSIBILE RISOLVERE L'HOST UBUNTU
<jester-> facendo cosa
<Bobbix> quello che mi hai detto tu
<jester-> con quale comando
<Bobbix> ho comunque provato a disinstallare e mi da "impossibile scivere il registro
<Bobbix> ho fastto chroot
<Bobbix> e poi ho cercato di disinstallare
<Bobbix> come vedi NON funziona
<jester-> Bobbix: hai il rottame li vicino?
<Bobbix> un 5 metri in la
<jester-> riavvia la live
<Bobbix> ci vorranno altri 15 minuti buoni
<Bobbix> (capito la rabbia?)
<Bobbix> e se tentassi con il cd boot repair ? ho quasi scaricato la iso ormai
<Bobbix> che ne dici?
<Bobbix> uhm.. strano, nonostante gli errori pare sita rimuovendo grub2
<jester-> non hai un altro pc con ubuntu installatra?
<Bobbix> si e allora? E? anche peggi ocon un altro pc.. la reinstallazione di grub mi sputtnerebbe anche il grub dell'altro.. meglio evitare
<jester-> non è necessario che la usba sia collegata al rottame
<jester-> visto che poi fai il boot da quella ma il pc in questione senza disco supporta il boot da usb?
<Bobbix> uhm.. il rottame che è poi il pc che deve funzionare.. è senza HD, con un DVDROM esterno e la pendrive da 32 gb che vorrei far partire... resterei su questo scenario per evitare di scassare altro.
<Bobbix> si jester
<Bobbix> boot da usb
<Bobbix> tranquillo
<jester-> stacca la usb e mettila nel pc da cui scrivi se sei in linux
<Bobbix> Aspè intanto stavo seguendo il tuo primo consiglio e pare stia installando adesso, ma da un sacco di errori strani.. vogliamo vedere che succede? è quasi alla fine, che ne dici?
<zizzu> come lo faccio funzionare wireshark senza sudo?
<inkyubasu> Ho un problema con la scheda di rete integrata del mio MacMini 2009 (una BCM4321 rev 05). Il driver closed (STA) non funziona mentre l'open (b43) fa riconoscere la scheda, fa lo scan delle reti ma poi non le aggancia. Sono sulla 13.04  (x86_64) con kernel 3.8.0-22-lowlatency.  Per altre info, basta chiede :)
<jester-> zizzu: se gli serve sudo sudo devi usare o meglio gksu
<Bobbix> zizzu in che senso? Se devi avviare un programma (grafico) lo puoi fare anche tramite gksudo (o era gksu)
<Bobbix> zizzu: io ad esempio creo sempr eun nuovo lanciatore con in riga di comando gksu (e non sudo). FUnziona.
<zizzu> all'avvio mi dice che è meglio non girarlo come rutto
<inkyubasu> dmseg
<zizzu> come root
<zizzu> che c'è rischio
<jester-> inkyubasu:
<inkyubasu> jester- dimmi
<jester-> inkyubasu: fai questa procedura on copia incolla nel terminale una riga per volta
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743238/
<Bobbix> zizzu: wireshark è un tool piuttosto potente ma se lo usi con attenzione.... del rest ose il suo utilizzo è precluso senza l'accesso come amminstratore.. non hai altra scelta credo. o no?
<jester-> inkyubasu: escluso (potrebbe dirti) se alla fine non funza riavvia il pc
<zizzu> no :D
<zizzu> è che non avevo voglia di cercarlo su google mi aspettavo una risposta veloce e invece non lo sapete :D
<zizzu> vbb
<inkyubasu> l'fwcutter l'ho usato anche io ma il driver che avevo tra le mani aveva un numero di serie 5.qualcosa... proviamo con questo :)
<jester-> zizzu: ma non sudo non funza?
<Bobbix> jester-: vedi? nella reinstallazione dice che non trova il /boot/grub eppur eè li cacchio!
<Bobbix> I Wiki questo non lo prevedono!
<jester-> inkyubasu: fai la procedura che installa il firmware il drive gia c'è
<zizzu> ti sparaflascia " NON USARE DA ROOT E' PERICOLOSO PER LA SICUREZZA "
<zizzu> ci sara un motivo?
<jester-> Bobbix: va bè vai per i cazzi tuoi e arrangiati
<jester-> zizzu: se lo lanci non da root va o no
<zizzu> cioe non conosci wireshark
<jester-> zizzu: va o no
<jester-> si o no
<zizzu> nn va deve agganciare la scheda di rete
<zizzu> ma nn ti preoccupare
<zizzu> lo cerco su google
<Bobbix> jester-: che significa per i cazzi tuoi scusa eh? se sto seguendo i tuoi consigli
<zizzu> fossero questi i problemi della vita :D
<jester-> zizzu: quindi se serve root sudo devi usare e stare attento secondo l'avviso
<jester-> Bobbix: ti ho detto di mettere la usb nel pc da cui stai scrivendo
<Bobbix> questo pc è WINDOWS
<jester-> Bobbix: inserendo la usb nel pc non dice le cazzate che hai scritto sopra
<Bobbix> dovrei riavviare come linux
<jester-> Bobbix: eh
<Bobbix> una cosa per volta
<Bobbix> ora sto masterizzando quell aiso.. così s eserve ce l'abbiamo (ma che casino però)
<jester-> Bobbix: il casino lo fai tu per una cosa piuttosto semplice
<jester-> sempre che la usb sia sana
<jester-> Bobbix: non serve la live
<zizzu> ma se a me ha sempre funzionato tutto bene su ubuntu sono fortunato?
<jester-> si fa da sistema installato stessi bit del sistema che c'è sulla usb
<Bobbix> jester-: dammi un minuto o due , devo ha quasi finito ormai (se lo interrompo perdo pure il cd) poi riavvio e ci vediamo di la
<Bobbix> Tu credi sia veramente una cosa semplice?
<Bobbix> Mi fai sentire uno stupido così
<Bobbix> e so di non esserlo... (senza pretese)
<Bobbix> jester-: una cosa (importante) avvio l'altro sistema SENZA la chiavetta inserita giusto?
<Bobbix> la inseriamo dopo è corretto?
<jester-> Bobbix: dopo e non farla montare
<Bobbix> mi sa che la monta in automatico ma posso smontarla (da gparted lo faccio di solito) va bene?
<Bobbix> o basta che facci ala rimozione sicura?
<Bobbix> dimmi
<jester-> Bobbix: riavvia il linux
<Bobbix> STO PER RIAVVIARE
<Bobbix> a dopo
<jester-> una cosa per volta
<zizzu> bo io giro ubuntu su un 8 core con 8 giga di ram e tutto mi funge da dio, apparte qualche applicazione che ogni tanto esplode
<Bobbix> jester-: ECCOMI QUA da linux
<Bobbix> come procediamo?
<jester-> attacca la usb
<zizzu> eeee bravoooo
<inkyubasu> jester-, scusa ma appena ho caricato il driver con modprobe si è inchiodato il pc (non riuscivo ad accedere neanche alle tty)... riavviato il computer ma niente... riprovato a caricare manualmente per vedere dmesg cosa mi dicesse e mi restituisce un b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode11.fw" not found
<jester-> inkyubasu: non hai fatto la procedura correttamente se non trova il firm
<Bobbix> usb inserita (mi ha aperto la root della penna)
<jester-> Bobbix: chiudi il file manager
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> fatto
<Bobbix> la penna risulta mondata
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bobbix> mi da una videata con l'asterisco su /dev/sda3 (il mio disco di boot linux) e l'altro aserisco su /dev/sdb1 (la penna)
<jester-> Bobbix: devi mettere il tutto sul astebin
<Bobbix> si si
<jester-> o come casso lo vedo
<Bobbix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743295/
<Bobbix> eh eh dammi un minuto ti stavo solo anticipando ahahah
<jester-> Bobbix: non divagare
<Bobbix> ora.. sdb1 è la pennetta come ti dicevo e grub pare sia installato
<jester-> esegui e stop
<Bobbix> agli ordini
<jester-> madu
<Bobbix> :)
<zizzu> ma cosa devi fare
<jester-> ripristinare grub su una usb
<zizzu> perche?
<Bobbix> zizzu: perché mi sto esaurendo da stamattina
<jester-> perchè lo ha segato
<zizzu> booti da usb?
<jester-> Bobbix: allora sto paste
<Bobbix> zizzu: no ovviamente.. ma non distrarr jester-
<Bobbix> jest
<Bobbix> te lho dato
<Bobbix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5743295/
<Bobbix> (forse non era andato l'incolla cacchio)
<zizzu> e allora se nn booti da usb xche vuoi ripristinare il boot manager su una usb?
<jester-> Bobbix: apri il terminale
<Bobbix> no no c'era... non l'avevi visto tra le tante righe
<Bobbix> terminale aperto e pronto all'uso
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<dod> zizzu hai una workstation dual xeon?
<Bobbix> smontato
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo mount /dev/sdab1 /mnt
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<zizzu> cosa è una workstation dual xeon un desktop con due processori?
<jester-> il secondo
<inkyubasu> jester-, mi ha inchiodato di nuovo il computer -___-'... in compenso ora funziona... grazie :)
<dod> zizzu si..
<jester-> inkyubasu: :D
<Bobbix> ok
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<zizzu> e perche se hai una workstation dual xeon devi ripristinare il boot manager su usb'
<zizzu> ?
<Bobbix> fatto
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Bobbix> ok
<dod> no lo chiedevo per curiosita' mia. avevo letto cpu con 8 core.
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<dod> il boot si ripristina come da guida qualsiasi cpu tu abbia
<Bobbix> ok (da live non funzionavano sti comandi)
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo chroot /mnt
<Bobbix> fatto
<zizzu> bo non ho capito nulla
<jester-> Bobbix: apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common
<Bobbix> ora sta funzionando... allora era dalla live che dava problemi
<Bobbix> ah no ecco gli errori
<Bobbix> apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc grub-common
<Bobbix> sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host
<zizzu> lol
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo install-grub /dev/sdb
<Bobbix> Impossibile scrivere il registro, openpty() non riuscita (forse /dev/pts non è montato)
<jester-> Bobbix: sa di comando satato
<Bobbix> sudo: impossibile risolvere l'host
<Bobbix> sudo: install-grub: comando non trovato
<zizzu> cosa è un comando satato
<zizzu> ?
<jester-> Bobbix: la usb è 32 bit?
<Bobbix> che si
<jester-> Bobbix: e il sistema a 64?
<Bobbix> ubuntu 32 bit
<jester-> dico quello che stai usando
<Bobbix> 32 3 32
<Bobbix> sia su penna che su pc
<jester-> Bobbix: secondo me è danneggiato il sistema sulla usb ma come lo hai installato
<Bobbix> coems empre
<jester-> Bobbix: il pc ha cdrom?
<Bobbix> da cd... partiziono, installo.. stop
<Bobbix> prima partica
<Bobbix> si ha cdrom
<jester-> Bobbix: reinstalla che fai prima
<Bobbix> no
<jester-> è danneggiato
<zizzu> o lui o la penna usb, ne restera soltanto uno
<jester-> Bobbix:  in chroot usa internet del sistema
<Bobbix> domattina devo partire per un viaggio e sto cazzo (si può dire=) di pc me lo dovevo portare dietro al posto del 15,6"... se parto a mezzanotte per installare tutto (su pennetta poi) domattina alle 6 sto ancora qua
<jester-> se non trova i file da scrivere sulla usb = è danneggiato
<Bobbix> jest
<jester-> Bobbix: è da stamattina che triboli
<Bobbix> ho fatto l'isntallazione su due pennette e su entrambe fa cos
<jester-> ne avresti gia reinstallato 10
<Bobbix> quindi mi pare strano che il medesimo difetto sisia presentat su entrambe
<zizzu> ma nn è che l'immaggine è danneggiata?
<Bobbix> eh ma dimentichi che lo scopri solo alla fine
<jester-> Bobbix: intanto che sei li installa mbr su usb che mi sa che non c'è
<Bobbix> e come si fa?
<Bobbix> io ho partizionato col programma di installazione... fa tutto lui e funzionava prima che io ridimensionassi la partizione per clonare su un'altra chiavetta più piccola... poi ho cercato di far partire quella e mi ha dsputtatanato pure questa
<Bobbix> un vaff.. glielo poss dire a ubuntu? e quando ci vuole ci vuole un giuorno intero della mia vita sprecato
<Bobbix> non ti va di riprovare?
<dod> il ridimensionamento a sputtanato forse la prima chiavetta e di conseguenza anche la sua copia-clone
<Bobbix> capire perché dice che non riesce a risolvere l'host
<zizzu> pensa che io nn ho ancora capito cosa vuoi fare
<dod> ha*
<jester-> Bobbix: exit
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo apt-get install mbr
<Bobbix> ok, siamo usciti da chroot
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo install-mbr /dev/sdb
<Bobbix> ma così dove lo installambr?
<Bobbix> uscendo siamo sul sistema del pc ora
<Bobbix> excco
<Bobbix> solo la seconda parte giusto?
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo apt-get install mbr
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo install-mbr /dev/sdb
<zizzu> che cose strane porta a fare questo sistema operativo... cose che se usi windows non immagineresti neanche...
<Bobbix> fatto jester
<Bobbix> ora?
<Bobbix> vogliamo riprovare a fare il giro?
<jester-> Bobbix: sudo chroot /mnt
<Bobbix> ci sono
<jester-> install-grub /dev/sdb
<jester-> senza sudo
<Bobbix> sempr esudo davanti
<Bobbix> senza sudo?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sei root
<jester-> #
<jester-> non $
<Bobbix> install-grub: comando non trovato
<jester-> grub-install /dev/sdb
<Bobbix> penso sia un problema di percorsi, forse va lanciato /sbin/install-grub dove si trova install-grub ?
<Bobbix> o il comando era grub-install ?
<jester-> grub-install /dev/sdb
<jester-> cosa hai fumato
<Bobbix> non fumo da 12 anni ormai
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> fatto
<jester-> cosa ha risposto
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> no erro reported
<jester-> update-grub
<jester-> non avevi MBR
<Bobbix> ho una finestra scaricamento file extra non roiuscito.. .
<jester-> come cazzo faceva a installarsi
<Bobbix> esegui questa azione ora? o chiudi? CHIUDI direi
<Bobbix> e che ne so
<Bobbix> sta lavorando
<jester-> cosa ha fatto update-grub
<jester-> ci mette 5 secondi
<Bobbix> sta ricostrumento il menu di boot credo vedo i vari boot però non mi piace quello che ha fatto ha incluso anche iwndows 7 di questo pc
<jester-> lo ha visto sul disco
<jester-> e lo ha ggiunto
<Bobbix> e questo mi piace poco
<jester-> se poi non funza non è un problema
<Bobbix> ora avrò un multiboot non attinente (tolta la pennetta)
<jester-> Bobbix: cosaaaa?
<Bobbix> quel meni dove lìho ha messo?
<jester-> Bobbix: hai un winz sul oc che usi?
<Bobbix> si
<Bobbix> quello da dove ci parlavamo prima
<Bobbix> ora non partirà più un cazzo? non dirmelo
<zizzu> :D
<jester-> e quello ha aggiunto una volta sul pc scasato update-grub e sparisce
<jester-> hai tolto la usb?
<Bobbix> ok, vogliamo provare a fare il boot?
<Bobbix> faccio exit e proviamo
<jester-> Bobbix: se hai tolto la usb prima che finisse sicuro che non andra una sega
<zizzu> :D
<Bobbix> no aveva fatto tutto
<Bobbix> poi ho scritto exit
<Bobbix> ora che devo fare?
<jester-> exit
<Bobbix> fatto
<Bobbix> devo smontare suppongo
<zizzu> un sacco di exit devi fare :D
<Bobbix> o strappo via la usb con violenza?
<zizzu> si vai
<jester-> no
<zizzu> :D
<Bobbix> dimmi
<Bobbix> umount /mnt ?
<Bobbix> sono tutto orecchi...
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Bobbix> ma è ancora montato li
<zizzu> hai le orecchie grandi?
<Bobbix> cd faccio cd /mnt vedo il contenuto della pennetta
<jester-> sbagliato
<Bobbix> ah
<Bobbix> vabbè provo a montare
<jester-> sudo umount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<zizzu> eee chi non vorrebbe montare...
<jester-> sudo umount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Bobbix> ferma
<Bobbix> primo comando
<jester-> sudo umount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Bobbix> mount: /dev/sdb1 già montato o /mnt/ occupato
<Bobbix> mount: secondo mtab, /dev/sdb1 è già montato su /mnt
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<jester-> sudo umount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/
<Bobbix> umount: opzione non riconosciuta "--bind"
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt
<jester-> e fanculo
<Bobbix> no
<Bobbix> calmiamoci
<Bobbix> ora sdb1 è montato sotto /mnt tutto come dopo la exit
<Bobbix> tutti i comandi hanno dato errori
<Bobbix> pwd
<jester-> ha ragione
<Bobbix> sono sulla root del disco fisso ora... in che ordine smontiamo e consolidiamo il lavooro?
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<jester-> sudo umount /mnt/
<jester-> questi sugnno
<Bobbix> sull'ulti umount sta pensando un po tanto...
<Bobbix> jester-: fatto, tutto ok, ora posso rimuovere la pendrive credo... provo sul pc scassato?
<jester-> yesss
<jester-> Bobbix: se fai il bppt usb da questo pc funza uguale
<jester-> il boot
<Bobbix> niente da fare
<Bobbix> IL menu propost è identico a quello del pc da cui abbiamo effettuato tutta l'operazione e il sistema ovviametne NON parte perché le partizioni non sono le stesse.. come se non avesse trovato il sistema sulla pennetta insomma.. invece c'è
<Bobbix> spetta un po... vediuamo...
<Bobbix> e invece no... è partito.. è mooolto lento (più di prima) ma funziona (almeno sembra)
<jester-> Bobbix: se ne frega delle partizioni visto che usa UUID
<Bobbix> ok
<Bobbix> ora ho l'altra pennetta col sistema clonato.. rifacciamo tutto su questa? dovremmo fare in un attimo
<jester-> Bobbix: una volta nel sistema sudo update-grub che ti toglie winz
<Bobbix> lo faccio subito e riavvio
<jester-> questa quale
<jester-> una seconda penna?
<jester-> vado a nanna
<Bobbix> jester-: mi assisteresti per ripristinare anche questa di pennetta?
<Bobbix> dai facciamo subito
<Bobbix> vero è che potrei vedere dalla storia della chat... ma.. ceh ne dici?
<Bobbix> sudo fdisk -l
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-08
<Raffael477> Ciau mi serve aiuto x linstallazione di ubuntu su seven
<Raffael477> chi mi da una mano
<Raffael477> man
<zizzu> ue ma diventare un hacker a che serve se poi sei un povero frocio del cazzo che si nasconde? :\
<zizzu> insomma sti coglioni si limitano a rompere il cazzo senza poter agire e si sentono realizzati, e li chiamano... esperti di sicurezza informatica che è come dire, posso farmi grosso da nascosto :D
<zizzu> cazz chi mi insegna a bucare che devo arrivare a casa a uno :D
<zizzu> c'è un gruppo di froci che buca per rompermi il cazzo e scollegarmi qualcuno mi insegna a bucare che li violento quella puttana della donna e mi faccio in culo il marito della troia che supportano :D
<zizzu> dai gige vieni con quel cesso di amica merda tua a dirmi : " MA TU COSA TE NE FAI DI INTERNET? " :D
<zizzu> a quello ci arrivano piano che osare nn è da loro :D
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> ho un problema, quando do da terminale il comando sudo nautilus, ricevo la seguente risposta (nautilus:9658): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Samul> come posso risolvere?
<Samul> un momento, riavvio
<Problemi> buon giorno comunity. ho un problema con kubuntu. fin ieri solo LAN funzionava wireless è deceduto, oggi nemmeno LAN ho provato da Driver aggiuntivi a Attivare, ma mi da problema di installazione driver non riconosciuta con una stringa: /var/log/jokey.log ha nessuno idea di cosa sia successo.
<cristian_c> Problemi, non ho capito i tuoi problemi (lol)
<Problemi> lol
<cristian_c> Problemi, di quale driver parli?
<Problemi> ok ti spiego . non riesco a navigare da internet. il tastino wifi nn funziona. fin ieri usavo il cavo lan oggi non lo riconosce.
<Problemi> driver broadcom
<Problemi> STA wireless drvier
<akhilleus> ciao a tutti
<Problemi> il tastino non funziona non perchè sia rotto. ma è successo dopo che ho installato kubuntu.. mma
<cristian_c> !broadcom | Problemi
<ubot-it> Problemi: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> Problemi, invece mi stupisce che non funioni la lan
<cristian_c> *non funzioni
<Problemi> ok ti rospondo al problema lan... mi sono stanotte di già ma ero cotto. e son tornato al cavo stamane. ho inserito, ma nemmeno Alice compare da gestione reti..come se tutto fosse sparito
<Problemi> mi sono accorto*
<cristian_c> Problemi, hai pacioccato con il sistema?
<Problemi> nada...
<Problemi> ho solo dgt alcuni codici per riconoscere la scheda wireless
<Problemi> e quale tipo di broadcom monto
<Problemi> per il resto non ho "pasticciato" su sistema.
<cristian_c> Problemi, quali 'codici'?
<Problemi> lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Problemi> e iwconfig
<Problemi> sudo lshw -Cnetwork
<Problemi> questo è questo!
<cristian_c> Problemi, digita: ifconfig -a
<Problemi> ok
<Problemi> sono con un secondo laptop.. e non posso incollare il risultato
<Problemi> ma c'è eth0
<Problemi> e lo
<Problemi> niente di più
<cristian_c> Problemi, perché non puoi postare il risultato?
<Problemi> dovrei riscrivere tutta la stringa se vuoi lo faccio.
<Problemi> sono su un secondo laptop
<Problemi> eth0  link encap:ethernet  IndirizzoHW (penso nn devo inserirlo qui)
<Problemi> abroadcast multicast myu:1500 Metric:1
<Problemi> RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<cristian_c> Problemi, bastava copiare su un file di testo
<Problemi> ma come faccio a trasportare da un secondo laptop...
<adolfo> ciao
<Problemi> uso una chiavetta asp
<adolfo> c'è qualcuno disponibile a aiutarmi a un problema con decoder sat usb prof 7500 ?
<adolfo> Con la stessa scheda su backtrack 5 R3 copiato solamente il firmware nelle lib ...kaeffeine e tutto ok
<adolfo> su ubuntu 12.04 .....nonostante ho :   735.634597] DVB: registering new adapter (Prof 7500 USB DVB-S2)
<enzotib> adolfo, sei pregato di non entrare in #ubuntu-it-ops, a meno che non hai qualche problema da risolvere con gli operatori
<adolfo> e si difatti sono uscito
<enzotib> ok
<cristian_c> adolfo, mi pare sia stato già installato, non ricordo dove
<adolfo> ma penso che sia per il kernel a questo punto però non ho capito se esistono delle patch
<cristian_c> adolfo, lsusb && lsusb -t
<problemi> christian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> problemi, copiato?
<problemi> non proprio..ora ho cambiato postazione sono su un laptop ubuntu copio appena ho capito come ahha
<problemi> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  IndirizzoHW b8:ac:6f:57:4a:e4             BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000            Byte RX:0 (0.0 B)  Byte TX:0 (0.0 B)  lo        Link encap:Loopback locale             indirizzo inet:127.0.0.1  Maschera:255.0.0.0           ind
<problemi> fatto.. ho usato libre
<stefano26> salve
<cristian_c> problemi, su pastebin
<stefano26> posso disturbare?
<cristian_c> !paste | problemi
<ubot-it> problemi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> !chiedi | stefano26
<ubot-it> stefano26: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stefano26> ho problemi all'avvio del pc dopo aver installato ubuntu
<cristian_c> problemi, digita anche: lshw -C network
<problemi> ok vuoi che riposto il problema usando questa app?
<stefano26> ho eseguito il download on line sul sito
<cristian_c> problemi, è un sito dove si possono incollare gli output
<problemi> ok grazie per la tips
<problemi> dgt asp
<krabador> stefano26, che succede?
<stefano26> all'avvio del sistema mi dice che il sistema operativo non può avviarsi per problemi relativi ad un file mancante
<diego> ciao
<diego> a tutti
<krabador> stefano26, cerca di postare precisamente il messaggio
<stefano26> se do invio mi apre la pagina dove psso scegliere win8 o ubuntu
<krabador> stefano26, se scegli ubuntu che succede?
<stefano26> se scelgo win8 parte se scelgo ubuntu non accede
<Guest48103> come posso fare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu?
<stefano26> se scelgo ubuntu carica ma torna sulla pagine d'errore dos
<stefano26> il messaggio in pagina dos è più o meno questo
<stefano26> problemi relativi all'avvio del sistema operativo a causa di un file mancante
<problemi> *-network                       description: Network controller        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0        version: 01        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0        resources: irq:17 memory:f0200000-f0203fff   *-network DISABLED        d
<stefano26> sotto mi da tre opzioni
<problemi> c'ho provato christian ma non riesco
<stefano26> richiedere il cd
<stefano26> portare il pc in assistenza
<stefano26> scegliere la lngua adatta
<problemi> *-network                       description: Network controller        product: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY        vendor: Broadcom Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:04:00.0        version: 01        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0        resources: irq:17 memory:f0200000-f0203fff   *-network DISABLED        d
<stefano26> o provato a rieseguire il download ma nulla
<stefano26> sempre lo stesso problema
<jester-> problemi: usa il pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | problemi
<ubot-it> problemi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> !paste | problemi
<problemi> ok ragazzi, credo di aver capito che devo usare pastebin lol  MA NON RIESCO ho un bug interno mio ahah
<jester-> problemi: la wifi non va?
<krabador> !imagebin | stefano26
<ubot-it> stefano26: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<stefano26> ok
<problemi> su questo laptop si. sul mio che no
<problemi> su questo devo chattare con voi e l'altro agisco a risolvere il problema
<a7x> problemi, il tuo nick dice tutto
<jester-> problemi: il paste che hai fatto sopra è del pc che non va?
<problemi> si
<cristian_c> problemi, che problemi hai a postare su pastebin?
<jester-> problemi: devi essere connesso a internet per sistemare
<problemi> ho aperto bin inserito nick e incollato la stringa
<problemi> clikko paste
<problemi> va in Download as text
<jester-> problemi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5744852/
<problemi> in arancione
<jester-> problemi: poi riavvia pure il pc
<problemi> ok do da konsole anche senza connessione ? jaste@
<cristian_c> problemi, perché download? Posta il link, no?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<problemi> hai ragione cristian
<cristian_c> problemi, non dirmi che non l'hai letto
<problemi> ho inteso ora che jaster mi ha postato il suo
<problemi> grazie ragazzi
<problemi> ora jaster provvedo
<problemi> cristian ho fatto il turno di notte ahaha
<cristian_c> problemi, si vede XD
<problemi> :D
<problemi> jester prima stringa che mi hai suggerito
<problemi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5744874/
<cristian_c> problemi, i comandi che ti ho suggerito
<problemi> christian questo è il tuo comando http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5744887/
<cristian_c> problemi, questa è soltanto la parte wireless
<cristian_c> problemi, sicuro di aver postato tutto l'output?
<cristian_c> problemi, sembra tu abbia soltanto incollato dei pezzi
<problemi> ma no, manca solo WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user
<jester-> problemi: deve essere connesso a internet
<jester-> altrimenti da dove scarica coon wget
<problemi> lo chiedevo infatti, ma se funzionava internet non usavo un'altro laptop ragazzi...stanco si ...
<jester-> problemi: esistono i cavi e i cellofoni
<problemi> non riconosce cavo lan
<problemi> fino a ieri si oggi nemmeno quello
<jester-> problemi:  segui la parte Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<jester-> ciè senza connessione
<cristian_c> problemi, mancala parte superiore
<cristian_c> problemi, posta anche: lspci -k
<problemi> christian ecco la stringa http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5744927/
<problemi> jester una volta spostato su home il pacchetto Broadcom-wl e il file wl come richiesto dgt da konsole il primo comando e tutto ok, il secondo che mi chiede aproposito di Cutter mi dice comando non trovato.
<problemi> il terzo non l'ho provato di codice
<problemi> da gestore driver  :problema con /var/log/jokey.log
<ivannski> i have a problem with audio
<ivannski> can somebody help?
<cristian_c> problemi, è strano
<cristian_c> problemi, a mio avviso non hai postato tutto l'output dell'altro comando
<problemi> quello che mi hai consigliato prima? puo darsi prima non avevo capito molto bene come funzionava bin
<problemi> questo dovrebbe essere completo
<problemi> no?!
<igor___> cè qualcuno?
<igor___> sto cercando di insallare ubuntu per la prima volta
<problemi> rimango con il problema jered
<igor___> ???
<LOL_> chi mi risove sto casino???
<LOL_> http://pastebin.com/04pemi0U
<marcella> ciao a tutti
<marcella> mi servirebbe un po di aiuto, non riesco a fare delle cose
<LOL_> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<LOL_> marcella:
<igor___> ciao marcella
<marcella> vorrei sapere come imposare la lingua italiana, ho provato ad installare il language pack ma mi compare un messaggio di errore
<problemi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5744993/ jered e di questo che mi dici?
<marcella>  Unable to locate package language-italian
<marcella> ciao igor, ho spiegato sopra il mio problema
<LOL_> marcella: sudo apt-get update
<LOL_> sudo apt-get upgadre
<LOL_> *upgrade
<marcella> già fatto.. ho dato questi due comandi
<marcella> e poi apt... language-ita
<marcella> ma niente, il messaggio di errore è sempre quello
<LOL_> marcella: vai su ubuntu software center
<marcella> credo che mi manchino i repository
<marcella> comunque si poi?
<LOL_> marcella: i reposity non possono mancare
<LOL_> !reposity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'reposity'
<marcella> repository scusate
<LOL_> marcella: scrivi lingua italia nella barra di ricerca in alto
<LOL_> marcella: e installa quello language-pack-ita-base
<marcella> ok vado
<LOL_> marcella: fatto?
<marcella> si sta scaricando :)
<LOL_> marcella: poi
<LOL_> marcella: language-pack-it
<problemi> chi mi ha dato una mano prima è scomparso, riformulo la domanda. ho problemi a connettermi ad internet dopo post installazione kubuntu, fino a ieri funzionava solo lan niente wifi, oggi nemmeno la linea lan. in pratica non riesco a installare i pacchetti che necessita una connessione. se qualcuno non capisce chiedetemi pure. grazie
<marcella> e anche il pack per gnome?
<LOL_> marcella: installa quel secondo pacchetto che ti ho indicato
<LOL_> poi ti dico gli altri
<LOL_> una cosa alla volta
<LOL_> problemi:
<LOL_> problemi: fai iwconfig e mettimi i risultati su pastebin
<LOL_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<problemi> ok ho il laptop qui vicino dammi un secondo! lol
<marcella> tutto fatto
<marcella> ora?
<LOL_> marcella: che interfaccia grafica di ubuntu hai? gnome o kde?
<marcella> gome shell, e vi devo chiedere altre cose poi xD
<LOL_> marcella: hai la barra degli strumenti verticale a sinistra?
<problemi> LOL: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745030/
<problemi> ho omesso il mio user.
<LOL_> problemi: il problema è che non hai la scheda wireless installata
<LOL_> problemi: fai sudo lspci e metti su pastebin
<problemi> fino 48 ore fa a veo ubuntu e funzionava alla grande
<problemi> ok
<marcella> mmm la dash?si
<marcella> vado al terminale e do quei comandi?
<LOL_> marcella: installa anche "language-pack-gnome-it" e "language-pack-gnome-it-base"
<LOL_> poi riavvia e dovresti essere apposto
<marcella> sisi già fatto
<LOL_> marcella: fallo sempre da ubuntu center
<marcella> allora riavvio!
<marcella> a dopo :) graziee
<problemi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745040/
<LOL_> problemi: dammi un minuto
<problemi> vai sciallo
<marcella_> non ci posso credere non è cambiato nulla
<marcella_> mi è commparso all'avvio una finestra con la richiesta di fare i cambiamenti
<marcella_> ho fatto yes ma nnt
<LOL_> marcella_: vai in ubuntu software e vedi se sono installi
<LOL_> problemi: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<problemi> ok
<LOL_> problemi:
<LOL_> fermati
<LOL_> aspè
<LOL_> anzi no
<problemi> si
<LOL_> giusto
<LOL_> problemi: hai dato il comando?
<problemi> si
<LOL_> ha finito?
<problemi> ma alla scelta di s/n ho dgt s ma non è connesso a internet
<problemi> vuoi che ti posto il problema?
<marcella_> sono tutti e 3 installati :(
<LOL_> marcella_:  ma scricare ubuntu da qui in italiano no?
<marcella_> devo riscaricarlo? no ti prego ho già duemila problemi così
<LOL_> problemi:  sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<LOL_> se lo hai già dato
<marcella_> l'ho con la gnome shell e ho problemi perchè non riesco a perosnalizzare manco il desktop
<LOL_> vai su driver e vedi se nel gestori driver la scheda wireless è attiva
<marcella_> vorrei un semplicissimo pc con tema mac, in italiano, con desktop mio e cairo dock
<LOL_> marcella_: devo andare
<LOL_> mi dispiace
<marcella_> chi posso cercare?
<LOL_> problemi: vai in gestore driver a vedi se i driver dell wifi sono attivi
<problemi> no non è attiva mi dice problemi
<LOL_> marcella_: connettiti più tardi e vedi se c'è qualcuno
<LOL_> marcella_: ora lavorano tutti
<marcella_> ok :( grazie!
<LOL_> vado aragzzi
<problemi> noooo
<problemi> nessu'altra opera pia?
<akis24> ciao
<Spillo> al comando: " lspci -vnn -d 14e3 " risponde lspci: -d ':' expected  chi mi aiuta?
<jester-> Spillo: perchè tutte quelle opzioni?
<jester-> Spillo: lspci o lspci -k
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> cercavo di individuare la mia broadcom
<jester-> Spillo: lspci | grep -i network
<Spillo> trovata.
<Spillo> jered sai dirmi nulla su questi bug di jokey ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745174/
<Spillo> jester scusa
<Spillo> ahaha
<Spillo> perchè non riesco ad attivare wireless da driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> spillo che tipo è
<jester-> bcm???
<Spillo> intendi la scheda broadcom dal codice dgt prima?
<Spillo> nome sul driver aggiuntivi "Broadcom STA wireless driver"
<jester-> Spillo: la scheda
<jester-> lspci che ha visto
<Spillo> si bcm
<Spillo> 4312
<Spillo> scusa
<jester-> è bcm non sta
<jester-> b43
<jester-> Spillo: spe
<jester-> sei connesso a cavo adesso?
<Spillo> no non riconosce nessuna connessione lan
<Spillo> ne wireless
<Spillo> comunque lo connetto lo stesso
<Spillo> fatto
<jester-> col cavo cellegato al rutter?
<Spillo> si
<Spillo> ti stò scrivendo da un'altro ubuntu
<jester-> Spillo: e coollegando il pc in questione col cavo non funza?
<Spillo> laptop. no su gestione connessioni non risulta nessuna connessione Alice.
<Spillo> che ieri c'era
<Spillo> premetto che non ho mosso nulla da ieri
<jester-> col cavo attaccato?
<Spillo> ieri cavi si wireless no
<anvegan> qualcuno mi sa dire perche non si aggiorna?
<jester-> Spillo: e oggi nemmeno col cavo?
<jester-> anvegan: cioè?
<Spillo> in questo momento il cavo è connesso ma non riconosce nessuna connessione ma funzionano sia questo laptop in wifi e il mio pc collegato con il secondo cavo aln
<Spillo> lan*
<anvegan> non riesco ad aggiornare il mio pc
<jester-> Spillo: hai pacioccato in modifica connessioni?
<Spillo> no assolutamente
<jester-> !dettagli | anvegan
<ubot-it> anvegan: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> Spillo: ifconfig
<jester-> Spillo: c'è eth0?
<Spillo> no
<Spillo> solo lo
<Yuzain> Ciao a tutti :) Sto usando da poco ubuntu ed ho notato un'eccessiva temperatura interna al pc...la scheda video si mantiene a temperature veramente elevate (intorno i 70°).
<Yuzain> qualcuno sa cosa posso fare?
<anvegan> scusate ma mi sono appena iscritto! ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti non li fa e non posso scaricare nessun programma!!aiutatemi!
<jester-> Spillo: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<jester-> Spillo: ifconfig
<Spillo> ok attendi
<jester-> anvegan: apri un terminale
<jester-> anvegan: sudo apt-get update
<anvegan> ok
<jester-> che fa
<Spillo> individuata
<Spillo> :D
<jester-> Spillo: sudo dhclient eth0
<Spillo> ok
<anvegan> sta caricando un sacco di dati
<jester-> anvegan: ha finito?
<Spillo> non sò se ha fatto qualcosa una volta "invio" ricompare la riga dell "USER@USER:-$"
<anvegan> adesso si è fermato e dice· L'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato non può essere letto o aperto
<jester-> Spillo: il cavo è attaccato vero?
<Spillo> si
<jester-> Spillo: vedi se naviga
<jester-> anvegan: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> hai messo sudo?
<anvegan> si
<Spillo> jester è connesso
<jester-> Spillo: spe
<Spillo> si
<jester-> spillo intanto controlla nell'icona rete se la cavo è attiva
<Spillo> no è icona x rossa
<Spillo> su icona cavo lan
<Spillo> su interfacce dice "Interfaccia di rete (sotto) non gestito"
<jester-> Spillo: fai questa procedura, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745228/
<anvegan> che devo fare?
<jester-> anvegan: sudo apt-get update ancora poi incolli tutto nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | anvegan
<ubot-it> anvegan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Yuzain> In questo momento tocco 80° senza far nulla...
<Spillo> ok asttendi
<jester-> Spillo: vai di copia incolla (potrebbe dirti...) escluso nè
<Spillo> alla prima stringa già succede qualcodsa inserisco le altre asp
<jester-> aspetta torni la prompt prima
<Spillo> secondo comando dice non trovato continuo con gli altri?
<anvegan> una volta fatto cosa succede?
<jester-> Spillo: non trovato cosa
<jester-> Spillo: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2  scarica ?
<Spillo> asp avevo pasticciato
<Spillo> scusa ti aggiorno asp
<jester-> rifai
<Spillo> si
<jester-> anvegan: fatto?
<anvegan> su poster cosa devo digitare?
<Spillo> la stringa cd broadcom ecc. una volta invio risponde user@user:-/broadcom-wl-4.150.10/driver$ e non si muove...
<Spillo> do sudo accanto o premo invio?
<jester-> il tuo nick ma va bene anche sticass
<jester-> Spillo: copiare e incollare le righe nel temrinale è cosi difficile (protebbe dirti...) esluso
<Spillo> no jesster quello lo avevo capito anche prima nè
<Spillo> se leggi ti dico la tringa numer 3 dove c'è scritto broadcom.
<jester-> cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<jester-> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Spillo> esatto
<jester-> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<Spillo> ok ho copiato di fianco e sembra funzioni
<jester-> a fianco?
<Spillo> pensavo dovessi premere invio direttamente invece dovevo incollare sudo lol
<jester-> dopo ogni comando serve enter
<jester-> ogni riga è un comando
<jester-> detto anche tstringa
<Spillo> si si non mi sono spiegato bene cmq sta progredendo asp
<jester-> anvegan: alura in link alla pagina?
<Spillo> ultima stringa premuto invio schermata nera
<Spillo> con scritte bianche
<Spillo> ????????????'
<jester-> che stringa
<Spillo> modprobe
<jester-> va bè riavvia il pc
<Spillo> sudo modprobe b43
<anvegan> non ho capito...
<Spillo> tengo premuto il tasto on/off
<jester-> anvegan: se non ci dai l'indirizzo alla pagina del pastebin come lo vediamo?
<jester-> Spillo: sudo reboot
<anvegan> quale indirizzo?
<jester-> da ctrl-altF2
<jester-> anvegan: questo è un unidirizzo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745228/
<Spillo> non succede nulla
<anvegan> e come si fa?
<jester-> anvegan: copi in incolli
<jester-> doppio click, diventa blu, copia incolla
<anvegan> da dove lo devo copiare?
<anvegan> e dove lo devo incollare?
<Spillo> jester tengo premuto il tasto ?
<Spillo> su terminale anvegan
<Spillo> ctrl+alt+t
<jester-> Spillo: contro+alt+F2 non apre la bash?
<Spillo> no jester se può interessarti è pure il tasti wifi
<jester-> anvegan: dal brauser a qui
<Spillo> dove c'è f2
<jester-> anvegan: se non trolli è grave
<jester-> Spillo: sulla tastiera di solito
<Spillo> si ho captio lol ma non apre cmq
<jester-> Spillo: pigia fn prima di pigiare f2
<Spillo> fatto serveral time
<Spillo> già fatto
<Spillo> niente
<jester-> Spillo: tieni schisciato il tasto accensione
<Spillo> spento
<Spillo> riavvio normalmento o in bios?
<jester-> normale che centra il bios
<Spillo> cosi se magari avevi intenzione di chiedermi qualcosa su bios prima di riavviare
<anvegan> non ci capisco un tubo! ho premuto ctrl+alt+t e mi ha aperto 50 pagine di terminale!!
<Spillo> cmq ho riavviato normalmente
<Spillo> l'icona è sempre negativa.
<Spillo> lan intendo
<jester-> Spillo: iwconfig
<Spillo> compare wlan
<Spillo> wlan1
<jester-> Spillo: riavvia col kenrle precedente
<jester-> secondo me hai scassato qualcosa nel network
<Spillo> jester come faccio xD
<jester-> e se non dici cosa hai combinato non si risolve
<jester-> Spillo: fai come prima
<Spillo> i tuoi codici?
<Spillo> i tuoi codici?
<Spillo> su bin?
<jester-> Spillo: cat /etc/network/intefaces
<jester-> che c'è dentro
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> ok
<Spillo> dgt
<Spillo> ora?
<jester-> cosa rispondi il comando
<Spillo> ti posto asp
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745288/
<jester-> Spillo: lol ci credo che non va un casso
<Spillo> ahahah
<jester-> Spillo: usi un router normale o una ciofeca pppoe
<Spillo> definisci router normale ahah
<jester-> Spillo: quello che si connette da solo al provider
<Spillo> mmmmm siiiii noooo??
<jester-> Spillo: che cazzo di rutter hai
<anvegan> allora?
<jester-> marca modello
<jester-> anvegan: allora apsettiamo sempre l'url alla pagina paste per vedere
<Spillo> c'è scritto Alice sopra dimmi dove posso guardare per darti tutte le informazioni che ti servono?
<jester-> Spillo: è rotondo?
<anvegan> se non mi spieghi come devo fare.....!
<Spillo> no rettangolare...bianco con i led avanti
<jester-> è bbianco con 2 antenne?
<Spillo> se nere
<jester-> Spillo: gksu gedit /etc/network/intefaces
<Spillo> ok
<jester-> Spillo: cancella dalla riga 6 in poi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745288/
<Spillo> il programma gksu non è attualmente installato
<Spillo> asp che lo isntallo
<jester-> anvegan: evidenzi l'indirizzo url lo copi e o incolli qui
<jester-> Spillo: sei socio di anvegan ?
<jester-> cosa installi
<Spillo> AHAHAHAHAHAHA NUO DAI UN PO CI CAPISCO
<Spillo> ahahah
<Spillo> abbi fede
<Spillo> niente da fare nemmeno gksu riesco ad installare
<jester-> Spillo: cosa dovrebbe installare
<jester-> Spillo: quel comando apre il file con gedit
<Spillo> sudo apt-get install gksu
<jester-> madu
<jester-> va bà
<anvegan> questo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Zuzu> Buongiorno :) Ho un pc con ubuntu e Win8. Quando utilizzo 8 va tutto benissimo,messo ubuntu la temperatura sale a dismisura. Ho cambiato i driver ed è scesa un po' ma rimane sempre sopra i 58°.Che faccio? Grazie
<jester-> Spillo: sudo gedit /etc/network/intefaces
<Spillo> ok
<jester-> Zuzu: sa di acpi della scheda madre non compatibile
<jester-> Zuzu: o driver video
<Spillo> comando non trovato
<jester-> Zuzu: che scheda grafica hai
<jester-> Spillo: unity ?
<akis24> anvegan: allora devi solo copiare il testo che hai sul terminale o altro poi ti porti qui aprendo il browser http://paste.ubuntu.com/  incolli dentro sulla pagina quello che hai selezionato al pc e poi premi paste dopodiche' la nuova pagina che si apre copi l'indirizzo quello su .. per intenderci e copi il link qui in canale
<Simone_> Ciao raga buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Zuzu> AMD radeon HD 7640G + 7470M
<jester-> Spillo: xfce lubuntu?
<Spillo> ho kubuntu
<jester-> Zuzu: driver aggiuntivi vede qualcosa?
<Simone_> qualcuno che saluta? =)
<Spillo> ciao simone
<jester-> Spillo: kdesudo dolphin /etc/network/intefaces
<Simone_> ciao Spillo :D
<anvegan> ho premuto paste ma non fa niente
<Zuzu> Sono 3. Il primo,quello di default, mi faceva andare il pc ad 80°...il 3 invece a 60
<akis24> anvegan:  metti la spunta sotto... is agree ecc e poi di nuovo paste
<Spillo> ciao :)
<jester-> Zuzu: il tezzo lo hai provato?
<Zuzu> Si è quello attuale
<Spillo> jester, si è aperta una finestra "interface-Kate"
<jester-> Zuzu: non è che hai per caso doppia scheda?
<Simone_> ma....tanto per regolarsi...in questo canale si può anche fare conversazione extra-assistenza o è vincolato al solo supporto?
<akis24> anvegan: no non serve scusa.. basta dare paste e aatendere che si apra la nuoiva pagina
<jester-> Spillo: con questo testo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745288/?
<akis24> attendere*
<anvegan> non c'è nessuna spunta è tutto bianco
<jester-> akis24: secondo me trolla
<Zuzu> inizio a pensare di si... perchè sul bollino sta scritto "Radeon DUAL graphics HD 7640G+ 7470M 1GB"
<Spillo> apparentemente è uguale si jered
<akis24> anvegan: ohi ohi
<Spillo> jester
<Spillo> xD
<jester-> Zuzu: fa vedere nel paste lspci
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> Simone_:  qui se vuoi #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Spillo: cancella le righe da 6 in giu
<Simone_> ah ok
<Spillo> e salvo?
<anvegan> cosa devo fare?
<Zuzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745316/
<onebitxajax> yeaaaaaa
<jester-> ! paste anvegan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste anvegan'
<jester-> !paste anvegan
<Spillo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5745318/   ??
<jester-> Spillo: salva
<Spillo> ok e chiudo
<jester-> Spillo: sudo service networking restart
<Spillo> ok l'ho dgt
 * onebitxajax cof cof
<Spillo> ora?
<Simone_> scusate la domanda...io ho montato su la 13.04 . premettendo che sono nuovo del mondo linux, è normale che quando ad esempio avvio il browser, o altre cose, non si apre subito ma bensi' dopo qualche secondo? come se fosse "intasato" il sistema....
<jester-> Zuzu: hai doppia scheda ati
<Zuzu> quindi che devo fare?
<anvegan> ho premuto paste ma non fa un tubo!!
<onebitxajax> Simone_: non del tutto dipende da che sistema hai, quanta ram ecc, ma in generale no
<onebitxajax> anvegan: riprova
<Simone_> da targhetta su pc, ti posso dire che è un i5, 6Gb memoria
<akis24> Simone_: hai xubuntu o ubuntu  ?
<AlexZion> Simone_:  a meno che non apri l'applicazione con la seconda scheda grafica , in quel caso tarda un pò di più perche deve materialmente accenderla .... (ad esempio con optimus e bumblebee )
<Simone_> ubuntu akis
<anvegan> sopra dove è scritto poster devo digitare qualcosa?
<jester-> Zuzu: a ricordarsi la pagina wiki, ma la doppia scheda in linux è un dispiacere
<Simone_> è un notebook, la scheda è una sola, quella integrata
<jester-> Spillo: sudo service networking restart
<Spillo> l'ho dato
<Simone_> c'è un modo per verificare la presenza di qualcosa che rallenta? non so tipo un benchmark..
<jester-> Spillo: non è che è una debian antica cosi per caso?
<onebitxajax> anvegan: mett il tuo nick
<Spillo> non so risponderti
<jester-> Spillo: sudo service network-manager restart
<Spillo> mi spaice
<Zuzu> Quindi non c'è nulla da fare?
<jester-> Spillo: lsb_release -a
<jester-> Zuzu: c'è qualcosa ma non trovi l'appunto
<anvegan> ci voleva tanto! http://paste.ubuntu.com/5745338/
<jester-> !bumblebee
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'bumblebee'
<Spillo> no lsb modem are available
<akis24> olèèèèèè
<Spillo> ubuntu 13.04
<onebitxajax> anvegan: SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII CELL'HAI FATTAAAAAAAAAAAA
<onebitxajax> anvegan: e' stato difficile?
<jester-> Spillo: cone interfaces cosi conciato?
<anvegan> ma se nessuno me lo dice......
<Spillo> a quanto pare si
<onebitxajax> anvegan: io te l'ho detto :P :P :P
<Spillo> nn so che dirto è strano
<Zuzu> Magari passo in serata? Magari lo trovi e riesci ad aiutarmi
<jester-> anvegan: hai fatto un bel casino
<onebitxajax> anvegan: secondo me non stai dando il comando SUDANDO!!!
<Anagamin> salve, il mio lenovo G550 non riproduce audio, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano ?????
<anvegan> grazie! adesso che faccio???
<anvegan> io? non ho fatto niente!
<jester-> anvegan: per essere uno che si passare che non sapeva fare nemmeno il copia incolla il file souerces.list sei stato capace di canniballizzarlo eh?
<jester-> no si è scritto da solo il file
<anvegan> che è successo?
<jester-> Spillo: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Spillo> ok
<onebitxajax> anvegan: hai cannibalizzato il tuo sistema
<Simone_> siccome non trovo niente a riguardo, secondo voi è meglio la versione 13.04 o le precedenti di ubuntu?
<onebitxajax> anvegan: probabilmente hai un alter-ego che sa copiare incollare, modificare spostare e cose cosi
<Spillo> auto lo
<jester-> anvegan: lo sparai tu cosa è successo visto che i files non si scrivono da soli e hai abilitato anche i proposed
<Spillo> iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> Spillo: riavvia il pc
<Anagamin> tutti impegnati ???
<Spillo> ok
<Simone_> Anagamin io non so aiutarti, sorry..
<anvegan> e adesso????
<Anagamin> Grazie lo stesso Simone_
<anvegan> spiegatemi meglio...
<Spillo> jester, via cavo è ok
<Spillo> vuoi che toglo il cavo per vedere se wifi funziona?
<Anagamin> Qualche volontario che può aiutarmi con problemi audio ?????
<jester-> Anagamin: fai un sources.list nuovo
<jester-> !sourceslist | Anagamin
<ubot-it> Anagamin: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Anagamin> jester-: ho appena installato e aggiornato la 12.04
<Spillo> jester?
<anvegan> allora che devo fare?
<onebitxajax> anvegan: pregare
<anvegan> sono ateo
<onebitxajax> anvegan: no intendevo il kernel linux
<jester-> Anagamin: quel file non si concia cosi da solo da appena installato e nemmeno si attivano i proposerd che sono velenp
<jester-> quindi non la conti giusta e trolli
<Anagamin> ????
<anvegan> tu non puoi fare niente???
<jester-> posso solo non farmi prendere per i fondelli
<anvegan> spiegati meglio...
<onebitxajax> anvegan: seriamnete parlando?
<anvegan> e certo
<onebitxajax> anvegan: hai copiato incollato, modificato file di sistema che si trovano sotto /etc/apt/sources
<jester-> .list
<onebitxajax> anvegan: quei file li non si modificano da soli
<onebitxajax> anvegan: ergo li hai modificati tu
<anvegan> ti giuro non ho fatto niente
<Spillo> jered funziona pure wireless
<Spillo> altre cose che vuoi controllare?
<Spillo> oppure sono ok?
<anvegan> ma si pio fare qualcosa o devo reinstallare tutto il sistema???
<Anagamin> jester-:  proviamo a capirci meglio? perchè io proprio non riesco a segurti, scusami
<Spillo> il tuo nome non mi entra in testa jester.. grazie mille sembra che il wireless funzioni perfettamente, una volta configurata una nuova connessione wifi è tutto sembra tornato normale. se maio avessi problemi so dove cercarti ahahah ciao e grazie ..
<akis24> onebitxajax: chiunque abbia bisogno .. anche me eh :)
<Anagamin> ......
<anvegan> qualcuno mi sa dire che devo fare???
<onebitxajax> anvegan: salva tutti i tuoi dti a parte
<anvegan> e poi?
<Anagamin> Ho problemi con l'audio chi mi da una mano ???????
<jester-> !dettagli | Anagamin
<ubot-it> Anagamin: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<onebitxajax> anvegan: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<onebitxajax> modifica i soures seguendo quella guida
<onebitxajax> anvegan: che versone di ubuntu usi?
<anvegan> 12.04
<Anagamin> Ho un Lenovo g550  con queste specifiche tecniche ( http://www.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-g550-2958-15/4507-3121_7-33709106.html ) ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04  avviato gestrore aggiornamenti e installati 200 Mb di aggiornamenti , riavviato il pc ma non riproduce + l'audio ne dalle casse ne dalla cuffia, suggerimenti ????
<jester->  anvegan gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list lo svuoti e incolli i repo della 12.04 dal wiki
<anvegan> come si fa?
<jester->  anvegan gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list lo svuoti e incolli i repo della 12.04 dal wiki
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<anvegan> non so farlo sul serio!!
<jester->  anvegan gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> lo sai fare o no
<anvegan> se non mi spiegate nei dettagli
<jester-> anvegan: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Anagamin:  sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Anagamin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<onebitxajax> anvegan: parli seriamente?
<jester-> anvegan: cosa c'è da spiegare
<jester-> anvegan: fra 30 secondi ti banno e siamo a posto
<anvegan> certo!!!
<Anagamin> jester-:  cosi avanzo di distribuzione o sbaglio?
<onebitxajax> anvegan: premi le combinazioni della tastier CTRL+ALT+T
<onebitxajax> tastiera
<jester-> pigli per il culo
<jester-> anvegan: ma se prima ha fatto apt-get update
<onebitxajax> jester-: vero non ci avevo pensato
<onebitxajax> anvegan: se hai fatto apt-get update
<onebitxajax> anvegan: puoi fare gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<anvegan> non avevo capito devo farlo sul terminale?
<jester-> onebitxajax: lascia perdere le indicazioni le ha avute e pure tante, se trolla fra un po si stufa di essere ignorato, se non trolla non c'è speranza
<onebitxajax> jester-: oki
<Anagamin> jester-:  avanzo di versione?
<jester-> no
<jester-> distupgrade non avanza nulla
<anvegan> scusate se vi ho dato qualche impressione diversa di me ma sono un principiante che lo crediate o no
<Anagamin> jester-: 0 aggiornamenti, 0 installati  0 da rimuovere
<jester-> Anagamin: controlla le impostazioni audio generle e uscita
<Anagamin> jester-:  nelle impostazioni audio in Uscita c'è Output Digitale (S/PDISF) Audio interno e poi sotto Uscita Analogica  audio interno
<anvegan> ho digitato gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list sul terminale e si è aperta un a finestra che devo fare ora?
<jester-> Anagamin: attacca un mp3 e poi prova a cambiare
<Anagamin> cambiare cosa?
<Anagamin> se provo a fare Suono di prova nelle impostazioni audio non riproduce nulla
<Anagamin> lo stesso con un video su YouTube
<jester-> Anagamin: attacca un mp3 o youtube e intanto che va cambia il device
<Anagamin> jester-:  cambiarlo come ?
<jester-> clicchi il device
<Anagamin> nulla sempre muto
<jester-> reoota col kernel precedente
<jester-> reboot
<Anagamin> pure con quello era muto
<Anagamin> per questo ho aggiornato
<Anagamin> ma se vuoi provo
<jester-> eh
<Anagamin> ok riavvio con Kernelprecedente
<Anagamin> opss non ricorco il tasto per avere il menu di grub
<jester-> maiusc o esc
<Anagamin> ok
<Anagamin> jester-:  tutto muto
<jester-> Anagamin: alsamixer
<Anagamin> torno con il kernel aggiornato prima
<jester-> controlla che sia tutto OO e volumi alti
<jester-> e prova a disabilitare dpdif
<jester-> spdif
<Anagamin> ho Master che è al massimo e 00, PCM è al massimo ma non ha indicatore 00, Mic al massimo e 00, S/PDIF è senza indicatore e 00 , S/PDIF D idem  Deep al massimo e 00, Docking al massimo e 00, e lo stesso per internal
<Anagamin> jester-:  c 6
<jester-> Anagamin: per abilitare disabilitare tasto m
<jester-> abilita pcm
<Anagamin> jester-:  non me lo fa disabilitare  inquanto non è presente 00 sotto l'indicatore
<jester-> Anagamin: vai su pcm e pigia m
<Anagamin> jester-:  risco a disabilitare tutto ma non PCM
<jester-> devi abilitare OO è abile
<jester-> mm disbile
<Anagamin> jester-: tutti gli indicatori hanno 00 mentre sotto pcm non è presente
<jester-> strano
<Anagamin> jester-: infatti tutti gli altri premendo M lo 00 cambia in MM
<Anagamin> jester-:  sotto PCM non c'è 00
<jester-> pk spdif?
<Anagamin> me lo disabilita
<Anagamin> infatti se disabilito S/PDIF  poi l'icona in alto dell'audio me la riporta con la X
<Anagamin> segno che è disabilitata
<jester-> Anagamin: installa pavucontrol e poi suonando qualcosa paciocca
<jester-> Anagamin: spdif abilita entrambi
<Anagamin> jester-:  ok
<Anagamin> jester-:  installato, mi apre Regole del volume , in Uscite mi da Port: Output digitale ( S/PDIF)
<Anagamin> provato con un mp3 ma sempre muto
<Kal> salve a tutti, recentemente ho deciso si installare ubuntu (12.10 lts) ma durante l'istallazione qualcosa è andato storto, una schermata nera mi chiedeva di premere CONTROL-D nonostante l'avessi fatto più volte non è successo nulla per diverse ore. Così ho spento il computer, perfortuna installazione era stata portata a termine naturalmente adesso gira male e vorrei ristallarlo ma non so cosa dovrei fare per evitare quell'errore
<Anagamin> jester-:  c 6
<simone> ciao ragazzi
<jester-> Anagamin: tipo esatto di pc?
<Kal> allora
<Kal> è un dell optiplex 755
<Anagamin> jester-:  questo http://www.cnet.com/laptops/lenovo-g550-2958-15/4507-3121_7-33709106.html
<ravva> ciao posso fare una domanda?
<jester-> kai hai il filesystem un po a buone donne apri un terminale
<Kal> si
<Kal> come quel pc
<simone> scusate la domanda...come funziona il discorso del log del canale? dovrei cercare un link che mi è stato scritto ieri sul canale....
<jester-> Kal: sudo touch /forcefsck
<ravva> sono nuovo di linux e vorrei sapere cosa consiste il supporto x 9 mesi a ubuntu
<jester-> Kal: riavvia e lascia che faccia lo scandisck
<Kal> non fa niente
<Kal> non funziona
<jester-> ravva: che dopo 9 mesi non viene piu aggiornata per sicurezza and co
<jester-> Kal: riavvia
<ravva> cioè io posso installare linux in questo caso ubuntu senza preoccuparmi di pagarlo?
<ravva> o è totalmente grauito?
<simone> jester scusami, forse puoi aiutarmi...ho messo la 12.04, ma non riesco a visualizzare le anteprime dei file cr2 (raw) nelle cartelle...
<Kal> ok ma non credo che funzionerà
<jester-> Kal: riavvia ce lascia che faccia
<ravva> siccome ho 2 pc da sostituire OS vorrei non stare li ogni giorno a pensare
<simone> tramite synaptic credo di aver già installato il pacchetto gnome-raw-thunbnailer
<jester-> Anagamin: hai una live a portata di mano?
<simone> jester ci sei?
<Anagamin> si
<jester-> simone: non sono pratico di gnome unity
<Anagamin> jester-:  su una usb ho ubuntu 12.04
<jester-> Anagamin: versione?
<simone> ah ok, grazie ugualmente
<simone> scusa il disturbo
<jester-> Anagamin: proverei la 13.04
<Anagamin> jester-: ok preparo usb con la 13.04 dammi 3 minuti
<Anagamin> jester-: avvio in live con la 13.04?
<jester-> yess
<Anagamin> ok
<Anagamin> jester-:  domanda stupida... potrebbe essere un prob hardware?
<jester-> Anagamin: se da live funza no
<Anagamin> jester-: sono in live
<jester-> suona?
<Anagamin> jester-: chiede i codec per mp3 aspe
<jester-> Anagamin: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<Anagamin> jester-:  nulla, se faccio il test audio nelle proprietà audio muto resta
<jester-> Anagamin: hai a ncora winz?
<Anagamin> no
<jester-> male
<jester-> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav  non suona? volume audio alzato?
<simone> che @@ sti file raw però....
<Anagamin> jester-: al massimo
<kal> jester- ho fatto come dicevi
<jester-> risulatato?
<jester-> risultato*
<kal> mah sembra sempre lo stesso
<jester-> kal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kal> mi è apparsa una finistra "Segnala un problema"
<kal> devo fare l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 13.10 ????
<jester-> non fa nessun aggiornamento di versione
<kal> a ok scusa la mia ignoranza :)
<kal> sta eseguendo
<kal> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<kal> Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<jester-> kal: hai installato driver scheda video?
<kal> no
<kal> ma credo che lavori bene
<kal> soluzioni ?
<Anagamin> jester-:  Grazie per la pazienza :)
<jester-> Anagamin: è strano che non suoni, ho visto in giro che dovrebbe andare di defualt
<jester-> kal: ti pare  lenta?
<Anagamin> jester-:  infatti, per questo inizio a sospettare qualche prob Hardware
<kal> si ... certe volte ci sono delle vere e propie mancanze
<jester-> eh
<Anagamin> pazienza :)
<jester-> ci fosse winz sarebbe un test
<Anagamin> Grazie cmq
<kal> ma su windows non da problems
<kal> cosa posso fare ?
<jester-> kal: prova a installare kubuntu 13.04
<kal> ah.. che amarezza
<jester-> kal: che pc è
<kal> ti invio un link con tutte le caratteristiche
<jester-> kal: scheda grafica?
<kal> integrata, è delle intel
<kal> *della
<jester-> non vorrei che fosse una delle ultime e il driver di serie supporta male
<jester-> kal: lspci | grep -i vga
<kal> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<kal> dovrei rinstallare il tutto e riprovare ?
<jester-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/931122
<jester-> kal: mi apre che sul sito intel ci sia il driver con tanto di gui
<kal> installo il pacchetto ?
<jester-> kal: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<kal> rieccomi
<jester-> kal: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<jester-> ma sono per la 13.04
<kal> cosa possiamo fare ?
<jester-> installa la 13.04 se non rende proverai ai installare il driver
<Spillo> jester ciao scusa di nuovo, hai da fare?
<kal> devo disinstallare questa allora
<jester-> no
<kal> ?
<kal> come si fa ?
<jester-> metti il cd o la usb. vede che hai versione precedente e ti chiede se aggirnare
<jester-> aggiornare
<kal> a ok
<kal> provero caso mai domani o lunedì adesso non posso
<kal> grazie mille per tutto il supporto jester
<jester-> de nada
<Spillo> ok grazie, ti spiego. wireless funziona correttamente, ma ancora da gestione dispositivi non riesco ad attivare la broadcom STA mi da questo benedetto  errore di jokey.log
<jester-> kal: suggerisco kubuntu
<jester-> Spillo: se funza prechè vorresti attivare lo sta che per la tua scheda non serve e fa pure danni
<jester-> Spillo: il driver aggiuntivi è un filino buggato
<jester-> vede ome sta quando è b43
<Spillo> capito, sai non funziona benissimo
<Spillo> sono qui appiccicato al router e devo inserire il cavo per tenere la connessione alta con wifi e' lentisismo
<Spillo> e e le pagine non si aprono nemmeno
<Spillo> solo lan funziona correttamente
<jester-> Spillo: se hai installato correttamente il firm le b43 vanno benissimo
<Spillo> come faccio a sapere se sono installate correttamente?
<jester-> se poi hai un ubuntu finto tarocco è altro paio di maniche
<jester-> tifai la procedura
<jester-> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Spillo> Installazione driver STA con connessione internet  Verificare che la propria scheda sia supportata dai driver STA e verificare che sia abilitata la componente restricted dei repository di Ubuntu.  Installare il pacchetto bcmwl-kernel-source e quindi abilitare i driver STA tramite il gestore driver.
<Spillo> NON RIESCO AD ABILITARLA
<Spillo> intanto installo il pacchetto
<Spillo> vediamo se risolve qualcosa
<jester-> Spillo: e 4 la tua scheda non è supportata dallo sta
<Spillo> ok ma se voglio fare un debug ?
<Spillo> e' possibile?
<jester-> Spillo: ti metto in ignore
<Spillo> sto cercando di capire a jester, mica so tutti master... ok non posso utilizzarla! grazi
<Campagnolo> Buonasera
<Campagnolo> in alsamixer come si chiama la porta jack per inserire un mic esterno che si trova sui portatili?
<genmat> buonasera
<genmat> volevo un informazione
<genmat> c'e' qualcuno?
<pdor1> ciao scusate, devo imstallare samba per condividere una stampante tra due pc che hanno ubuntu?
<pdor1> l'ho condivisa ma non riesco a vederla
<cristian_c> pdor1, uhm
<cristian_c> pdor1, devi aggiungerla dal gestore stampanti
<cristian_c> pdor1, dov'è collegata la stampante?
<pdor1> alla parallela
<pdor1> cristian_c:
<cristian_c> pdor1, del pc con windows?
<pdor1> cristian_c:  no ad un altro pc con ubuntu
<pdor1> quindi non mi serve samba no?
<pdor1> tutti e due i pc hanno ubuntu
<cristian_c> pdor1, no, samba non ti serve
<cristian_c> pdor1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cristian_c> pdor1, Server->Impostazioni
<pdor1> si spe forse ho capito
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pdor1, Pubblicare le stampanti condivise connesse a questo sistema
<pdor1> esatto
<pdor1> grazie fatto
<cristian_c> pdor1, e Mostrare le stampanti condivise dagli altri sistemi
<cristian_c> dagli l'ok
<cristian_c> pdor1, clic destro sulla stampante e metti la spunta su Condivisa
<pdor1> sisi ho gia condiviso
<cristian_c> ah
<El_Pampero> ciao cristian sono Simone
<El_Pampero> ti posso rubare 1 minuto ?
<cristian_c> pdor1, anche Controllo accessi in Proprietà?
<cristian_c> pdor1, ora vai sull'altro pc con ubuntu, quello senza stampante
<cristian_c> El_Pampero, fai la tua domanda
<cristian_c> se qualcuno sa, risponderà
<pdor1> cristian_c: grazie mille ho gia fatto tutto :)
<El_Pampero> si tratta dei file raw...mi avevi già aiutato l'altro giorno per ubuntu 13.04... siccome ho messo il 12.04, ho provato a fare la solita cosa, ma senza risultato...non riesco ad avere le anteprime dei file raw
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> pdor1, funza?
<cristian_c> El_Pampero, spara
<El_Pampero> si tratta dei file raw...mi avevi già aiutato l'altro giorno per ubuntu 13.04... siccome ho messo il 12.04, ho provato a fare la solita cosa, ma senza risultato...non riesco ad avere le anteprime dei file raw
<cristian_c> El_Pampero, non so cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> El_Pampero, che problemi hai con la 13.04?
<El_Pampero> ho messo il 12.04 perchè ho letto che era una versione stabile
<cristian_c> El_Pampero, anche la 13.04 lo è
<simone__> non so se hai capito il problema...mi è saltata la connessione e non so se hai letto
<cristian_c> simone__, non ho capito perché hai cambiato release
<vormes> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu su un "nuovo" hd, criptando al boot.linstallazione termina correttamente, ma quando riavvio per la prima sessione non mi legge il boot. provando a far partire il live di ubuntu, lhd viene rilevato correttamente , e dopo averlo decryptato posso visualizzare i files..che posso fare?
<vormes> ciao a tutti, ho installato ubuntu su un "nuovo" hd, criptando al boot.linstallazione termina correttamente, ma quando riavvio per la prima sessione non mi legge il boot. provando a far partire il live di ubuntu, lhd viene rilevato correttamente , e dopo averlo decryptato posso visualizzare i files..che posso fare?
<vormes> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !ripeti | vormes
<ubot-it> vormes: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> vormes, in che senso non ti legge il boot?
<vormes> scusa cristian_c vedevo un sacco di quit e join
<cristian_c> lol
<vormes> cristian_c: nel senso che quando avvio il pc, mi chiede di inserire il boot. non mi parte ubuntu
<cristian_c> vormes, è un hard disk esterno?
<vormes> no, interno
<cristian_c> vormes, a che punto arrivi?
<vormes> termino l'istallazione correttamente, setto nel bios il boot dall hd, riavvio e niente, mi chiede di inserire il boot
<vormes> poi sono entrato con la live, da qui vedo lhd correttamente
<cristian_c> vormes, dove hai installato il grub?
<vormes> ho lasciato le impostazioni cosi com'erano se non quella della cryptazione
<vormes> ho solo ubuntu sul pc
<cristian_c> vormes, ho fatto una domanda precisa
<vormes> cristian_c: non lo so, posso vederlo ora?
<cristian_c> vormes, sulla live
<vormes> ho dato grub da terminale mi dice che non è installato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> vormes, sei in live?
<vormes> si
<cristian_c> vormes, digita: sudo fdisk -l
<vormes> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vormes> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746307/
<cristian_c> vormes, non è che hai installato con wubi?
<cristian_c> vormes, hai anche una usb collegata
<vormes> ho scaricato limmagine, e la ho montata su usb con unebootin
<vormes> si, è quella in cui sta linstallazione di ubuntu, e la live da cui son collegato
<cristian_c> vormes, credo tu abbia fatto confusione
<vormes> uhm
<cristian_c> vormes, nel senso che hai fatto una tabella GPT al posto di MBR
<cristian_c> vormes, sudo parted -l
<vormes> uhm, e questo dove potrei averlo fatto?
<vormes> ok
<cristian_c> vormes, la tabella l'hai creata tu
<vormes> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746323/
<cristian_c> non riesco a caricare la pagina
<cristian_c> ora sì
<cristian_c>  1      1049kB  200MB  199MB  fat32              boot
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<vormes> ho lasciato le impostazioni cosi com'erano, se non x la pass di avvio
<cristian_c> vormes, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna
<vormes> fidati, a me di pi
<vormes> più*
<vormes> :)
<vormes> cristian_c: ma quindi è 1 problema di tabelle di partizioni?
<cristian_c> vormes, più che altro mi sembra strano che la tua partizione di boot sia in fat
<cristian_c> vormes, e l'altra in ext2
<cristian_c> vormes, anche perché il resto dello spazio non è partizionato
<cristian_c> vormes, le partizioni in fat ed ext2 sono rispettivamente di 199 e 256 MB
<cristian_c> attenzione, megabyte
<cristian_c> non gigabyte
<cristian_c> vormes, quasi tutto il disco non è partizionato
<cristian_c> vormes,  o forse potrebbe essere nascosta, data la criptazione
<vormes> ho riempito lo spazio non utilizzato anche se non so se centra(un altra opzione dell installazione)
<cristian_c> vormes, fai come ti ha suggerito onebitxajax
<vormes> ovvero?
<vormes> gugol?
<cristian_c> 22:51:53 <onebitxajax> ripristinare grub ubuntu cryptato
<cristian_c> vormes, asp, l'ho vista
<cristian_c>  1      0.00B  746GB  746GB  ext4
<cristian_c> te lo da come disco separato
<cristian_c> Error: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1: unrecognised disk label
<cristian_c> Error: /dev/mapper/luks-5622c446-cca6-4001-9567-23337c94ce87: unrecognised disk
<vormes> cristian_c: come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> vormes, secondo me devi fare quella ricerca
<vormes> ok provo
<onebitxajax> vormes: solo e ùSOLATANTO PERCHE SONO BUONO
<onebitxajax> vormes: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=533894&p=4174806#p4174803
<onebitxajax> vormes: la prossima volta
<onebitxajax> CERCA
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, eh, ma quella è mbr e non è criptata
<vormes> onebitxajax: scusa, io qualche ricerca lho fatta...xo non sapendo quale sia di preciso il problema non è neanche cosi semplice
<vormes> grazie ora gurado
<cristian_c> 23:09:57 <cristian_c> 22:51:53 <onebitxajax> ripristinare grub ubuntu cryptato
<cristian_c> è semplice
<onebitxajax> vormes: sembra che sia una cosa normale
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, oh, hai ragione tu
<cristian_c> mi ero perso l'ultima riga dell'output
<cristian_c> :D
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: su cosa?
<onebitxajax> vormes: sei attualmente su ubuntu?
<vormes> se non venivo qui, non lo avrei mai saputo cercare
<cristian_c> unrecognised disk
<cristian_c> label
<vormes> si onebitxajax, da live
<onebitxajax> vormes: apri terminale e dai questo comando
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo fdisk -l
<onebitxajax> !paste | vormes
<ubot-it> vormes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<onebitxajax> vormes: copia incolla i risultati
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746307/
<vormes> esatto thanks
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo mount
<vormes> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746486/
<onebitxajax> vormes: scusami se non ti rispondo subitissimop
<vormes> onebitxajax: tranquillo, ci mancherebbe :)
<onebitxajax> vormes: ma quando hai installato gli hai detto di rasare tutto il disco?
<vormes> si certo onebitxajax
<vormes> era già stato formattato in precedenza comuqnue
<onebitxajax> vormes: hai criptato 750 gb di roba?
<vormes> si tutto lhd ho criptato
<milos> sapete perchè quando faccio il download mi scarica un file iso e non exe
<onebitxajax> milos: i e' normale
<cristian_c> milos, a che ti serve l'exe?
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: si dolce, e' unfuturo pinguino
<onebitxajax> sii*
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, non puoi saperlo
<vormes> lol
<onebitxajax> vormes: ho paura a dirti di ripristinare il grub
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, io non sono né dolce né amaro
<onebitxajax> vormes: perche non mi vido del disco criptato
<milos> a ok ma me lo fa aprire in illustrator
<cristian_c> milos, l'iso è un formato immagine disco
<cristian_c> milos, lo si utilizza con i software di masterizzazione
<vormes> onebitxajax avevo gia installato con lo stesso procedimento la versione 12 alternate, può essere 1 problema che ho con la 13?
<milos> io ho windows 8 e vorrei scoarcare ubuntu e quando faccio il download ne scarica metà e poi me lo apre con illustrator
<cristian_c> milos, ma perché metà
<cristian_c> ?
<milos> bo
<vormes> piglia il torrent
<onebitxajax> vormes: salva tutti i tuoi dati prima di fare qualsiasi cosa
<onebitxajax> vormes:  e smettila di criptare dischi
<milos> all inizio mi dice 794 mega poi quando finisce dice 324 mega
<onebitxajax> vormes: se va qualcosa storto sono irrecuperabili
<cristian_c> milos, quoto, scarica il torrent
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, suggerivano l'altra volta di criptare successivamente
<milos> ok provo col torrent
<vormes> onebitxajax: non ho niente da salvare, è un hd che ho recuperato...senza criptazione non installo niente
<cristian_c> ops
<vormes> :D
<cristian_c> vormes, suggerivano l'altra volta di criptare successivamente
<cristian_c> vormes, ci sono vari metodi, non mi ricordo quale fosse il migliore
<vormes> uhm, tipo con truecrypt? o proprio lucks?
<onebitxajax> vormes: mmmmmm
<onebitxajax> vormes: a questo punto prova il riprsitno
<cristian_c> vormes, c'è chi cripta tutto in un file
<onebitxajax> !grub | va
<ubot-it> va: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> mega-file
<vormes> ok grazie leggo
<cristian_c> di dimensioni gigantesche prefissate
<cristian_c> non espandibile
<cristian_c> !crypt
<ubot-it> Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<cristian_c> vormes, dai un'occhiata anche a queste guide
<vormes> yes, prima provo a ripristinare il grub
<vormes> ehm onebitxajax http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746528/
<onebitxajax> vormes: vero
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> cavolacci
<onebitxajax> vero
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vormes> onebitxajax: fatto
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo mount /dev/sda | pastebinit
<onebitxajax> vormes: scusam
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo mount  | pastebinit
<vormes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746539/
<vormes> onebitxajax:
<cristian_c> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<vormes> fico
<onebitxajax> vormes: /dev/sda1 on /mnt type vfat (rw)
<onebitxajax> allora
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: dici di usare chroot?
<onebitxajax> si ma dopo
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo ls /mnt | pastebinit
<vormes> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746543/
<cristian_c> onebitxajax, mi sembra gli stessi facendo fare quello
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo ls -al  /mnt/EFI | pastebinit
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: cioe vorrei capire cosa ha montato
<vormes> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746544/
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo ls -al  /mnt/EFI/ubuntu | pastebinit
<vormes> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746546/
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo pastebinit /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<vormes> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746550/
<onebitxajax> vormes: allora ci siamo quasi
<vormes> wow davvero?
<onebitxajax> si quasi
<vormes> :))
<onebitxajax> o meglio spero
<onebitxajax> sto quasi improvvisando
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<vormes> fatto
<onebitxajax> vormes: sudo mount | pastebinit
<vormes> onebitxajax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746568/
<onebitxajax> vormes: che errorew ti da al boot?
<onebitxajax> cosa da di preciso?
<vormes> uhm di preciso non ricordo, dice all incirca che manca il boot, e di inserire il cd
<vormes> onebitxajax: riavvio per dirtelo di preciso?
<onebitxajax> vormes: prendi carta e matita
<onebitxajax> vormes: riavvia il sistema e scrivi per intero l'errore
<vormes> yes
<vormes> a tra poco
<onebitxajax> vai
<vortes> onebitxajax: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<onebitxajax> vortes: grande
<onebitxajax> vortes: apri terminale
<onebitxajax> vortes: nel mentre eri via
<onebitxajax> mi son documentato
<onebitxajax> vortes: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install  boot-repair ; boot-repair
<vortes> onebitxajax: facendo boot-repair mi da EFI detected. Please check the options
<vortes> poi /boot detected. Please check the options.
<onebitxajax> vortes: seleziona tutto e incollla su paste
<onebitxajax> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vortes> non è un output del terminale, si apre propio una finestrella
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> vortes: sulla tastiera hai un tasto con scritto in piccolo
<onebitxajax> STAMP
<onebitxajax> premilo
<vortes> ah sorry onebitxajax si era aperta anche un altra finestra di boot repair...maledetta unity
<vortes> questa mi da due opzioni:
<vortes> reccomanded repair oppure create a bootinfo summary
<vortes> recommended*
<onebitxajax> vortes: riesci a fare stap
<onebitxajax> salvarlo da qualche parte
<vortes> yes 1 sec
<vortes> !img
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'img'
<onebitxajax> e poi caricarlo
<onebitxajax> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vortes> ah ecco
<vortes> ;-)
<onebitxajax> dai che ti mando a dormire e mene vado a dormire
<vortes> onebitxajax: http://imagebin.org/260722
<vortes> onebitxajax: ma figurati, vai a letto :)
<vortes> torno domani :P
<onebitxajax> vortes: reconed
<onebitxajax> vortes: vai con recomned repair
<onebitxajax> vortes: vai di stamp d'ora in poi
<vortes> si certo, xo mi dice questo Filesystem repair requires to unmount partitions. Please close all your programs. Then close this
<vortes> devo chiudere tutto?
<vortes> oppure no, dato che sono il live?
<vortes> in*
<onebitxajax> vortes: penso di no
<onebitxajax> vai avanti
<vortes> onebitxajax:
<vortes> http://imagebin.org/260724
<vortes> (Please write on a paper the following URL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5746623/ )
<vortes> se ti serve
<onebitxajax> vortes: aspe
<vortes> si
<onebitxajax> vortes: Boot successfully repaired.
<onebitxajax> You can now reboot your computer.
<onebitxajax> :D
<vortes> yes :)
<vortes> provo=?
<onebitxajax> aspe
<onebitxajax> 1 solo sec
<onebitxajax> vortes: vai di rebboot
<vortes> ok
<vortes> cheffai mi aspetti?
<vortes> dormi anche senza saperlo?
<vortes> :P
<onebitxajax> vortes: ovvio
<onebitxajax> aspetto
<URUS> mi date il lick di imaginebin ?
<vortes_> onebitxajax: stesso errore di prima
<vortes_> fak
<vortes_> >*
<vortes_> ti lascio andare
<vortes_> grazie di tutto
<onebitxajax> vortes_: ottimo
<vortes_> domani ci riprovo
<onebitxajax> vortes_: va bbene a domani
<vortes_> grazie ancora
<vortes_> notte
<vortes_> :)
#ubuntu-it 2013-06-09
<cri> 0
<MuSh> http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/google-create-a-native-linux-google-drive-application#
<giusedeppa> Salve ragazzi chi mi aiuta?
<akis24> buona domenica
<Symone84> ciao akis buona domenica anche a te
<akis24> ciao Symone84
<Symone84> akis senti, tu hai dimestichezza con ubuntu 12.04?
<giusedeppa> Quale versione devo scegliere su unetbootin per installare la 13.04?
<akis24> Symone84:  qualcosina si certo
<giusedeppa> NetInstall? HdMedia?
<Symone84> senti, io ho un problema con la visualizzazione delle anteprime dei file raw
<akis24> giusedeppa: devi solo selezionare l'immagine .iso che hai e basta
<giusedeppa> akis24: non ho la iso,quando ho scaricato ho scaricato una zip
<Symone84> ho diverse cartelle con file raw (.cr2) e vorrei vederle in anteprima prima di aprirle con UFRaw...
<akis24> Symone84: se non sbaglio nel software center ci sono i plugin per immagini raw..
<Symone84> ma anche per vederle in anteprima aprendo le cartelle?
<akis24> Symone84: penso proprio di si anche se io non li ho usati ma servono per quei file..
<Symone84> intanto allora provo a passare da li...perchè avevo la 13.04 e avevo risolto installando il pacchetto gnome-raw-thunbnailer    ma sul 12.04 non funziona
<akis24> Symone84: metti raw sulla ricerca sul software center e troverai ..
<Symone84> si fatto, ma le anteprime non le visualizza ancora...
<akis24> Symone84: hai gimp installato ??
<Symone84> si
<akis24>  installa il file raw plugin per gimp
<unbuntone> Ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu, sono sparite le due barre dei menu
<Symone84> lo trovo sul center?
<akis24> unbuntone: usi unity ?
<akis24> Symone84:  si
<Symone84> cmq i raw tramite ufraw gimp già li apre
<unbuntone> akis24: si unity ero alla versione 11.10
<unbuntone> ho fatto l'avanzamento alla versione sucessiva ma il problema permane
<unbuntone> inoltre non mi apre più il terminale da tastiera digitando ctrl+alt+t
<akis24> unbuntone: prova ad aprire il terminale e scrivi  unity --replace  e poi invio ovvio
<unbuntone> akis24: ma come apro il terminale?
<Symone84> cercalo tramite il pulsante in alto a sx
<unbuntone> non ci sono pulsanti
<unbuntone> vedo solo il desktop
<Symone84> ah
<akis24> unbuntone:  ctrl+alt+t
<Symone84> no mi sa che non gli funziona così
<unbuntone> akis24 cosi' non funziona ho provato già
<unbuntone> posso usare il browser ed accedere alle cartelle tramite FTRE
<akis24> unbuntone: scusa due minuti tel...
<unbuntone> akis24 si ok, grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno jester-
<jester-> aiò akis24
<akis24> unbuntone: prova con alt+f2
<unbuntone> non fà nulla
<akis24> unbuntone:  sei al riavvio e hai schermata nera ?
<unbuntone> akis24: forse perché sono nel browser
<unbuntone> non riesco a tornare nel desktop
<akis24> unbuntone: se abbassi il browser non vedi nulla ?
<unbuntone> no è che non trovo il riduci a icona
<unbuntone> sai qual è il comando da tastiera?
<akis24> unbuntone: prova alt+f1 e vedi se apre il terminale
<unbuntone> un attimo chiudo il browser
<ubuntone> akis24 non funziona nemmeno il comando alt+f1 inviato da desktop
<akis24> ubuntone: hai riavviato il pc ?
<ubuntone> si dopo l'avanzamento
<ubuntone> lo provo a riavviare di nuovo?
<akis24> ubuntone:   si prova
<jester-> ppa non perdonano
<nicolas> come installo ubuntu dopo il download???
<akis24> jester-: dice che ha fatto avanzamento versione e ora ha il desktop senza barre su unity
<ubuntone> akis24: ok ora riavvio poi mi riconnetto
<akis24> ubuntone:  d'accorod
<akis24> accordo*
<nicolas> non so con che programma aprirlo
<moonboy> salve ho scaricato alcuni file con amule ma non riesco ad aprirli; inoltre ho un disco rigido esterno con i driver che si installano sul computer, ma non riesco ad installare i driver (sn incompatibili perke vanno sotto windows)
<akis24> nicolas:  basta che masterizzi il file su cd dvd
<nicolas> come si fa?? scusate non sono molto pratico di computer
<moonboy> e manko io
<moonboy> stiamo messi bene qui eh
<nicolas> dopo che faccio il download come lo apro
<akis24> nicolas:  non devi aprirlo ma masterizzarlo su disco  oppure con unetbootin su chiavetta usb
<akis24> moonboy:  sei su ubuntu ?
<moonboy> si
<moonboy> ho solo ubuntu sul compute
<moonboy> r
<akis24> moonboy: che estensione hanno i file ?
<moonboy> pdf o djvu
<nicolas> quando vado sul sito per fare download me lo scarica e poi come faccio a masterizzarlo su un disco??
<moonboy> devi masterizzare la immagine
<moonboy> kosi ti crei il dvd di installazione ke parte anke kome live
<akis24> moonboy: cliccando col destro sul file ti dovrebbe dare l'applicazione per aprirlo..
<moonboy> un attimo
<moonboy> ke provo
<nicolas> grazie
<akis24> nicolas: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione  leggere serve tanto ...
<ubuntone> akis24: ho riavviato ma nulla di nuovo
<ubuntone> ho provato con alt+F1 nulla
<akis24> ubuntone: si un attimo
<ubuntone> si esco 5 minuti e torno
<akis24> bene fai pure
<moonboy> allora akis i files io li leggo senza problemi ma sono i files ke scarico da amule ke non riesco a leggere !!
<akis24> moonboy: una volta completato il download  i file dovrebbero essere apribili
<moonboy> invece nn lo sono; altrimenti nn stavo qua in chat eheheh
<moonboy> non hai mai usato amule ? prova a scaricare un file pdf o djvu e vedi se lo leggi
<akis24> moonboy: se un file esempio è .pdf si apre ovunque provenga
<moonboy> si lo so ma a me nn funziona e nn capisco perke
<moonboy> gli altri file ke ho sul compute li leggo senza problemi
<akis24> moonboy:  mica saranno file fasulli o danneggiati ?
<moonboy> non penso
<moonboy> akis sai kome devo fare per installare il photoshop sotto ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> !kappa | moonboy
<ubot-it> moonboy: www.nokappa.it
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> moonboy, c'è una guida per installare photoshop sul wiki di ubuntu
<akis24> moonboy:  forse puoi usarlo con wine ma non sono certo mai provato gimp ??
<cristian_c> moonboy, ovviamente, dipende dal tipo di versione
<moonboy> gimp si ma io voglio poter usare anke photoshop
<moonboy> io ho la plus 11 remix 64
<moonboy> e il photoshop è l'ultma versione
<cristian_c> moonboy, sei un professionista del forosciop
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *foto
<akis24> moonboy:  letto il suggerimento di cristian_c ?
<moonboy> sn solo uno ke smanetta kon photosop
<moonboy> dove sta la guida ?
<cristian_c> !kappa | moonboy
<ubot-it> moonboy: www.nokappa.it
<Guest67868> buondì.. qualcuno puo dirmi perche il Clementine da un momento ad altro non legge piu i file m3u, mentre Amarok si?
<cristian_c> akis24, con l'ultima versione la vedo dura
<cristian_c> XD
<akis24> cristian_c:  ne sono piu' che certo
<akis24> moonboy:  comunque  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Grafica/Photoshop
<cristian_c> moonboy, addirittura, sei proporio un professionista con la cappa
<cristian_c> *proprio
<akis24> moonboy: ti sconsigliamo di usare ultima versione segui il wiki e regolati..
<moonboy> ora provo grazie; caso mai dovessi avere problemi ritorno qui
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> moonboy, qui il supporto è genericamente a wine, non alla configurazione delle sue applicazioni
<cristian_c> e installazione
<ubuntone> akis24: sono di ritorno non so proprio che fare, se entro come ospite le barra appaiono come dovrebbero, ma come utente no...
<akis24> ubuntone:  ti aiuta cristian_c
<akis24> esponi il problema
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, ma di che barre parli'
<cristian_c> ops
<akis24> ubuntone:  ci sei ancora ?
<ubuntone> cristian: la barra laterale con i pulsantoni e quella in alto
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, parli del launcher di unity?
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<ubuntone> si
<ubuntone> unity con il dash
<ubuntone> ho aggiornato il sistema alla versione 12.04
<cristian_c> Barra dei menù
<ubuntone> esattto
<cristian_c> ubuntone, ma oltre a quello, cosa manca?
<ubuntone> non apre il terminale con alt+ctrl+F12
<ubuntone> sorry alt+ctrl+t
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, sì, ma cosa manca sul dekstop
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *desktop
<ubuntone> il desktop è vuoto purtoppo non so cosa c' era prima
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, hai pacioccato con i driver'
<ubuntone> non capisco?
<ubuntone> gliello ho dato in prestito a mio fratello non so cosa abbia combinato ma non sa usarlo
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> ubuntone, hai fatto l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> ubuntone, che release usi?
<ubuntone> ho fatto l'avanzamento stamattina
<ubuntone> dalla versione 10.10 alla 12.04
<cristian_c> ubuntone, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> ubuntone, ma per gradi?
<ubuntone> ma appunto per questo problema l' ho fatto
<ubuntone> senza risolvere nulla anzi non mi apre più il terminale
<cristian_c> ubuntone, ma per gradi?
<ubuntone> non so cosa intendi
<cristian_c> 101.10->11.04->11.10->12.04
<ubuntone> gli ho dato il comando da terminale
<ubuntone> ero già alla 11.10
<ubuntone> se avete qualche idea...
<cristian_c> 10:51:03 <ubuntone> dalla versione 10.10 alla 12.04
<cristian_c> ubuntone, la 10.10 è diversa dalla 11.10
<ubuntone> si scusa ho sbagliato scusa era la 11.10
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> ubuntone, controlla la presenza di ppa
<cristian_c> ubuntone, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ubuntone> cosa sono i ppa perdona l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> !ppa | ubuntone
<ubot-it> ubuntone: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<ubuntone> ah ok capito ora provo a vedere
<cristian_c> ubuntone, digita il comando
<cristian_c> ubuntone, e posta su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ubuntone
<ubot-it> ubuntone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntone> cristian_c non ho riesco prò ad aprire il terminale come faccio?
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, cosa digiti per aprirlo?
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> ops
<ubuntone> ctrl+alt+t
<cristian_c> ubuntone, premi: ctrl+alt+f1
<cristian_c> ubuntone, e poi digita: unity -reset
<cristian_c> ubuntone, e poi digita: unity --reset
<ferna> salve, ho bisogno di un aiuto... quando faccio gli aggiornamenti mi esce una pagina  in cui è scritto : scaricamento del repository non riuscito. cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> ferna, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> ferna, hai aggiunto ppa?
<ferna> si
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> ferna, fai un ripristino dei pacchetti
<ferna> come si fa? perchè dato che  è la prima volta che uso ubuntu non riesco ancora ad ambientarmi
<cristian_c> ferna, eh, però hai già iniziato a fare danni con i ppa :D
<cristian_c> non hai perso tempo :P
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | ferna
<ubot-it> ferna: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ubuntone> cristian_c sono entrato nella schermata
<Symone84> Cristian scusami per ieri sera ma ho avuto problemi e non ti ho potuto più rispondere
<cristian_c> ubuntone, hai digitato: unity --reset?
<ubuntone> ma purtroppo non sapendo uscirne ho dovuto riavviare
<ubuntone> no perché non mi ricordavo il comando
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, riprova
<ubuntone> ora rientro ma come esco dopo?
<cristian_c> ubuntone, e poi per uscire dalla shell tty, premi ctrl+alt+f7
<ubuntone> ah ok grazie
<Symone84> per la cronaca, sono sempre incasinato con le anteprime dei file raw...
<cristian_c> Symone84, ma perch il downgrade
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Symone84, se la 13.04 funza, usa la 13.04
<Symone84> perchè parlando con un amico che lo usa, mi aveva suggerito di usare la 12.04...
<cristian_c> Symone84, a che scopo?
<cristian_c> mai toccare un sistema che funziona
<Symone84> per quel poco che ho usato la 13.04, mi sembrava che avesse parecchi rallentamenti...
<cristian_c> Symone84, strano
<jester-> balle. è vero il contrario
<cristian_c> Symone84, la 12.04 dovrebbe essere più pesante
<Symone84> ah...
<Symone84> allora mi sa che ho fatto na caxxata...
<jester-> i rottamini eeepc & co rinascono con kubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> jester-, quoto
<Symone84> quindi mi consigliate di ritornare di corsa alla 13.04 ?
<cristian_c> se funza, perché no
<cristian_c> Symone84, ma kubuntu, non ubuntu
<jester-> sempre il nuovo
<Symone84> no ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<rita65> ciao
<Symone84> io sto parlando di ubuntu
<ubuntone> grazie cristian_c tutto ok sono ritornate le barre :)
<jester-> Symone84: il sistema è lo stesso cambia ambiente grafico
<jester-> il quale aiuta o non aiuta la performance vedi anche xubuntu e lubuntu
<Symone84> allora facciamo così...per uno che non conosce niente, cosa consigliate?.....ò
<cristian_c> Symone84, invece di unity c'è kde
<jester-> kubuntu 13.04
<rita65> ho ubuntu 12.04, è da 1 settimana che non ho accesso alla posta di tiscali mail, cè una'ltro modo per poter vedere o scaricare la posta
<jester-> unity lascialo ai cellofoni se mai vedrà la luce
<cristian_c> rita65, che client?
<cristian_c> rita65, prima funzava?
<jester-> rita65: da pagina web
<rita65> cristian_c,   si
<rita65> jester-,   in che modo ??
<jester-> rita65: dalla home page di tiscali
<cristian_c> rita65, non è che vuole flash?
<Symone84> ma perchè è meglio kubuntu rispetto a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Symone84, è più leggero kde di unity
<akis24> Symone84:  leggi qui  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=390431 o installa rawstudio
<cristian_c> ma molto più completo
<rita65> sono nella pagina di tiscali, e mi dice caricamento dati in corso
<jester-> Symone84: perchè è convenzionale e con li qt4 anche veloce
<jester-> e permette estese configuarazioni
<cristian_c> rita65, controlla se flash funza
<rita65> cristian_c,   come fare
<cristian_c> rita65, prova youtube
<cristian_c> rita65, ma riesci a navigare decentemente con il browser?
<rita65> si con firefox
<cristian_c> funza?
<rita65> si
<rita65> la posta di alice funzione, quella di tiscali no
<jester-> rita65: tiscali avrà il server mail ciucco
<jester-> telefona all'assistenza
<rita65> ma installare thunderbird  cosa dite ??
<akis24> rita65: puoi sempre provare male non fa'  ma se il server è down ...
<jester-> rita65: se i server tiscali è ciucco non c'è client che tenga
<rita65> scusate ma fino a settimana scorsa funzionava
<cristian_c> rita65, da winz riesci in questo momento?
<rita65> cristian_c,   da windows ??
<cristian_c> sì
<wibbin> ciao a tutti
<wibbin> potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> !aiuto | wibbin
<ubot-it> wibbin: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wibbin> Dovrei aggiornare il pc come di consueto ma ho scoperto attraverso synaptic di avere 11 pacchetti danneggiati. aiuto che faccio ora?
<jester-> wibbin: guarda quali sono e rimuovili
<wibbin> vado su filtri e danneggiati poi li mi perdo . hai qualche sito con istruzioni? grazie.
<cristian_c> wibbin, sudo apt-get install -f
<wibbin> e si risolve il problema? ok
<jester-> wibbin: da synaptic pulsante stato
<wibbin> da synaptic pulsante stato vedo le dipendenze danneggiate .. le rimuovo semplicemente?
<jester-> completamente
<ununtone> cristian_c purtoppo non ho risolto il problema
<ununtone> riavviando il sistema le barre scompaiano ancora
<cristian_c> ununtone, digita: compiz --replace
<cristian_c> ununtone, perché riavviando?
<ununtone> ho provato a riavviare per vedere
<cristian_c> ununtone, ma non potevi semplicemente uscire dalla shell?
<ununtone> va bene digiatare il comando da terminale (ora funge) ?
<ununtone> si sono uscito dalla shell e funzionava
<ununtone> anche se mi dava alcuni errori che ho scritto
<ununtone> poi ho provato a riavviare per vedere se manteneva
<cristian_c> ununtone, digita lo unity --reset
<cristian_c> ununtone, poi torna sul desktop e digita questi comandi
<ununtone> stai scrivendo i comandi?
<cristian_c> ununtone, rm .gnome2 && rm .config && rm .gconf && rm .gconfd && rm .gnome2_private && rm .compiz && rm .compiz-1
<ununtone> non si possono copiare ed incollare?
<ununtone> cristian_c per evitare di sbagliare
<cristian_c> ununtone, sì, ma prima ripristina il desktop
<cristian_c> ununtone, invece di riavviare subito il sistema
<cristian_c> ununtone, haila 12.10 o 13.04?
<ununtone> 12.04
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<ununtone> ok per incollarecome faccio ctrl+v?
<ununtone> cristian_c come si incollano i comandi nella shell?
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, io clic destro copia
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, clic destro incolla
<cristian_c> ops
<ununtone> ma nella schell non funziona
<ununtone> ho provato a digitarli ma ricevo l'errore : impossibile rimuover .gnome2 E una directory
<cristian_c> ununtone, scusa
<cristian_c> ununtone, devi usare rm -R
<cristian_c> invece di rm
<cristian_c> ununtone, modifica il comando aggiungendo tutti gli -R
<ununtone> ok cristian_c ora provo
<cristian_c> ununtone, ops, con -r
<cristian_c> non -R
<cristian_c> ununtone, no pvt
<ununtone> ok cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> ununtone, li ha accettati?
<ununtone> cristian_c: penso di si nessuna risposta
<cristian_c> ununtone, riavvia il sistema
<ununtone> cristian_c: ok
<ubuntone> cristian_c ho riavviato ma le barre non appaiono
<cristian_c> ubuntone, ls -al
<cristian_c> ubuntone, su pastebin
<ubuntone> non ho mai usato pastebin quindi un attimo che mi alleno
<cristian_c> !paste | ubuntone
<ubot-it> ubuntone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntone> cristian_c cosa devo scrivere su pastebin?
<cristian_c> ubuntone, digita il comando
<cristian_c> l'ultimo
<ubuntone> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> ubuntone, posta il risultato su pastebin
<ubuntone> cristian_c ok
<ubuntone> fatto ti devo dare il link adesso?
<ubuntone> cristian_c fatto ti devo dare il link adesso?
<cristian_c> ubuntone, sì, altrimenti come faccio a leggere?
<cristian_c> XD
<ubuntone> cristian_c: eccoti il ink http://paste.ubuntu.com/5747932/
<akis24> ubuntone:  mentre cristian_c  legge .. sul pc hai una scheda video ati ? avete installato dei driver ?
<ubuntone> akis24:  no
<cristian_c> ubuntone, e il comando ti aveva dato errore?
<ubuntone> akis24: la scheda non credo sia ati
<ubuntone> cristian_c: quale comando?
<cristian_c> ununtone, rm .gnome2 && rm .config && rm .gconf && rm .gconfd && rm .gnome2_private && rm .compiz && rm .compiz-1
<cristian_c> con i -r
<ubuntone> cristian_c: l'avaevo scritto senza la "i" nessun errore
<cristian_c> ubuntone, mmm
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, forse non basta
<cristian_c> ubuntulog, prova a cancellare le cartelle a mano
<cristian_c> ubuntone, prova a cancellare le cartelle a mano
<ubuntone> cristian_c come le raggiungo
<ubuntone> cristian_c, dove si trovano?
<cristian_c> ubuntone, nella tua home
<cristian_c> ubuntone, per adesso hai comunque un funzionamento parziale del desktop
<ubuntone> cristian_c: si ma ogni volta non posso mandare il comando...ora provo
<enzotib> !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<anoncn_78> salve
<anoncn_78> mi consigliate un programma semplice per criptare file e cartelle,su ubuntu 12.04?
<cristian_c> !crypt | anoncn_78
<ubot-it> anoncn_78: Installazione e configurazione di Truecrypt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/TrueCrypt - Installazione di Cryptkeeper:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Cryptkeeper - Installazione di ecryptfs : http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<anoncn_78> grazie,verifico
<anoncn_78> ho scaricato Criptykeep dal software center,icona lucchetto in unity,clicco ma non si avvia
<cristian_c> -,-
<anoncn_78> dove sbaglio,cristian_c?
<anoncn_78> se lo lancio da shell mi dice comando non trovato
<anoncn_78> pacchetto encf regolarmente installato
<anoncn_78> *encfs
<anoncn_78> controllando tra i commenti in software center,si legge: in ubuntu 12.04 va benissimo dopo alcuni accorgimenti iniziali. Quali?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, sei nel gruppo fuse?
<enzotib> mi pare di ricordare che fosse necessario
<cyberel> Salve,  vorrei chiedere il vostro aiuto...  Come faccio a condividere cartelle fra i miei computer in casa? Sono tutti linux, uno con ubuntu 12.04, uno con bodhi-linux e uno con fedora 18. Esiste qualche software che posso usare in tutti?
<anoncn_78> cia enzotib....è come se mi avessi parlato in arabo! Gruppo fuse?
<enzotib> anoncn_78, sudo gpasswd -a $USER fuse, poi riavvii la sessione, e ora pranzo
<anoncn_78> ok,buon pranzo
<cristian_c> cyberel, tutti ubuntu?
<anoncn_78> grazie,ho risolto con il più semplice e comodo ecryptfs-utils
<anoncn_78> buona domenica a tutti
<Guest45658> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto per ubuntu qualcuno mi può aiutare per favore?
<Guest45658> ho scaricato ubuntu su un altro pc ma è molto lento c'è qualcosa che non va
<cyberel> ciao cristian_c, uno è ubuntu, l altro è bodhi linux è il terzo fedora
<LOL_> un programma per installare sistemi operativi virtuali su linux?
<LOL_> <LOL_> un programma per installare sistemi operativi virtuali su linux?
<enzotib> !virtualbox | LOL_
<ubot-it> LOL_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<LOL_> grazie enzo
<akhilleus> sera  atutti
<akhilleus> ciao cristian_c
<Done__> Buona sera a tutti
<akis24> ciao
<davide_> ciao, ho un problema con una stampante appena comprata, il ubuntu nun la riconosce, cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> davide_, dire il modello della stampante
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> davide_, però dovresti sapere cosa fae dopo tanto tempo che frequenti questo canale
<cristian_c> *fare
<davide_> cristian_c, scusa è una epson xp-202
<cristian_c> davide_, è un nuovo modello?
<davide_> cristian_c, non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> davide_, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<cristian_c> davide_, che release di ubuntu stai usando?
<davide_> cristian_c, lo so non bado molto alle marche guardo quelle che costano meno xD
<cristian_c> davide_, e hai comprato la multifunzione senza controllare la compatibilità?
<cristian_c> davide_, che release di ubuntu stai usando?
<davide_> cristian_c, sto usando xbuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> davide_, eh, il driver è uscito dopo aprirel 2012
<cristian_c> *aprile 2012
<cristian_c> davide_, quindi su quella versione non c'è supporto
<cristian_c> davide_, penso che su una 12.10 c'è il supporto alla stampante, e sulla 13.04 anche allo scanner
<cristian_c> davide_, se devi usare la 12.04 allora devi scaricare i pacchetti dei driver
<cristian_c> davide_, e hai comprato la multifunzione senza controllare la compatibilità?
<davide_> cristian_c, si ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> davide_, se era da usare solo su winz allora va bene
<jester-> solo le hp supportate da hplip sono 100% compatibili
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque ha avuto culo
<jester-> vai sul sito prendi il driver che è meglio di quello winz
<cristian_c> jester-, qui ci sono anche i driver per linux
<cristian_c> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<jester-> non per niente  non è open
<cristian_c> jester-, i driver sono molto recenti
<cristian_c> quello dello scanner è del 2013
<cristian_c> XP-202 203 206 …Printer Driver	Linux latest	ESC/P Driver (full feature)	All language 06-06-2012	
<jester-> cristian_c: hp va tutto compreso il fass e ha il centro di controllo
<cristian_c> XP-202 203 206 … Printer Driver	Linux latest	ESC/P-R Driver (generic driver)	All language 10-23-2012
<cristian_c> jester-, l'altro giorno c'era uno con problemi su hplip
<jester-> quello da repo è finto
<davide_> cristian_c, sono andato sul sito ed ho installato i driver per linux ma no va lo stesso
<cristian_c> jester-, sul wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/Hp
<jester-> dovrebbe andare a scaricare da hp ma non ha mai funzato
<cristian_c> i pacchetti hpoj e hpoj-xojpanel non esistono più
<davide_> cristian_c, se provo ad agiornare alla 12.10 potrebbe migliorare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> XP-202 203 206 … Scanner Driver	Linux Ver. 2.29.1/1.22.0	core package&data package	All language 02-12-2013
<jester-> cristian_c: appunto. fino alla 12.04 funzava da repo poi per la fisima di open non open non va piu
<cristian_c> davide_, sei sicuro di aver scaricato quelli giusti?
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<davide_> si, il modello era quello
<jester-> quello da sito è autoinstallante e si prende le dipendenze. me li ha messo anche in wheezy
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque, quella pagina wiki è obsoleta
<jester-> anche se secondo i debianari non è previsto e dovresti stare con un tool zoppo alla faccia dell'open
<jester-> si
<cristian_c> davide_, quindi hai scaricato i deb e li hai installati?
<cristian_c> jester-, ahhhhh
<jester-> dovrebbero mettere il link al .run di hp e dire che fare. una volta lanciato fa tutto da solo
<cristian_c> jester-, ma sbaglio o già ubuntu ha i pacchi personalizzati, indipendenti da quelli che fa debian?
<jester-> si leva la ciofeca, prende le dipendenze compila e installa
<davide_> cristian_c,  si ho installato i deb
<jester-> ono debina modificati ma sta fisima open per forza è un cancro per linux
<cristian_c> davide_, lsusb && lsusb -t
<davide_> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748690/
<cristian_c> davide_, allora
<cristian_c> davide_, non vanno stampante e scanner?
<davide_> cristian_c,  esatto
<cristian_c> davide_, lpstat -t
<davide_> cristian_c,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748698/
<cristian_c> davide_, un tizio su un forum dice che la stampante funziona
<cristian_c> device for epson-xp-202: usb://EPSON/XP-202%20203%20206%20Series?serial=5146384B3130393130&interface=1
<cristian_c> è a posto
<cristian_c> epson-xp-202 accepting requests since bla bla bla
<cristian_c> printer epson-xp-202 is idle.  enabled since blab bla bla
<davide_> cristian_c,  significa che è vista da ubuntu
<cristian_c> davide_, sembra sia tutto a posto
<cristian_c> davide_, quante stampanti ci sono nella finestra delle stampanti?
<davide_> cristian_c,  solo la mia
<cristian_c> davide_, quali pacchetti hai scaricato per lo scanner?
<cristian_c> davide_, uname -m
<cristian_c> davide_, guarda i log di cups in /var/log/cups/
<davide_> cristian_c,  i686
<davide_> cristian_c,  cosa devo guardare in cups esattamente?
<cristian_c> davide_, quali pacchetti hai scaricato per lo scanner?
<cristian_c> davide_, ci sono tre log per la stampa
<cristian_c> error_log, access_log e un altro che non mi ricordo
<cristian_c> ah, page_log
<davide_> cristian_c,  page log
<cristian_c> eh
<davide_> cristian_c,  poi ce ne sono altri compressi in .gz
<cristian_c> davide_, lascia perdere i compressi
<cristian_c> davide_, quali pacchetti hai scaricato per lo scanner?
<davide_> cristian_c,  iscan-data_1.22.0-1_all.deb, epson-inkjet-printer-escpr_1.2.2-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<cristian_c> davide_, da dove hai preso il pacchetto per la stampante?
<cristian_c> davide_, non corrisponde
<cristian_c> davide_, epson-inkjet-printer-201202w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb
<cristian_c> questo è quello giusto
<davide_> cristian_c,  li ho scaricati dal sito della epson
<cristian_c> davide_, inoltre, hai scaricato soltanto un pacchetto per lo scanner
<cristian_c> davide_, ma non era il solo
<cristian_c> davide_, comunque, hai sbagliato pacchetti
<vortes> SALVE A TUTTI
<vortes> scusate il caps
<davide_> ed ora che faccio? disinstallo quelli vecchi ed installo quello che dici te?
<cristian_c> davide_, o meglio, quello dello scanner va bene, ma non basta
<cristian_c> davide_, disinstalla quello della stampante
<davide_> cristian_c,  infatti lo scanner non va comunque
<cristian_c> davide_, e riavva cups o il sistema
<cristian_c> davide_, eh, ma ti manca un altro pacchetto mi pare per lo scanner
<cristian_c> davide_, ma la stampante l'hai collegata via usb?
<vortes> cristian_c: si è visto ajax oggi?
<vortes> (nn ricordo il nick esatto)
<davide_> cristian_c,  si, via usb
<cristian_c> davide_, comunque, disinstalla ed elimina il pacchetto della stampante
<cristian_c> davide_, e poi scarica quello giusto
<onebitxajax> yeaaaaaaaah
<davide_> cristian_c,  ok, provo e ti faccio sapere
<vortes> onebitxajax: buonpomeriggio
<cristian_c> vortes, ecco
<vortes> eheheh
<vortes> ti stavo giusto cercando :P
<onebitxajax> vortes: per cosa?
<vortes> mi stavi dando 1 mano stanotte...riguardo al os che non parte all avvio
<rosario> ho problemi con la password
<rosario> dell'account
<vortes> p.s xke i log del chan arrivano solo fino alle 14 di ieri?
<onebitxajax> vortes: non so
<vortes> vabbe cmq onebitxajax ho provato su un altro hd interno, ad installarci ubuntu...stesso problema anche li
<onebitxajax> vortes: scusami ma oggi mi son svegliato male, non ricordo bene
<rosario> ho disabilitato la password r ora non me la fa piu ne cambiare e ne sostituire e ne riattivare
<onebitxajax> vortes: precisamente di che stiamo parlando?
<vortes> reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> non ricordo
<onebitxajax> cristian_c: di che parliamo?
<vortes> questo all accensione del pc, dopo aver installato ubuntu
<vortes> onebitxajax: non parte ubuntu all avvio del pc
<rosario> gia provato tutte le soluzioni viste in web
<vortes> ma davvero non ricordi?pensavo di averti fatto bestemmiare abbastanza ieri sera :D
<rosario> ma mi danno sempre lo stecco errore
<onebitxajax> aspe guardo i log
<onebitxajax> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<onebitxajax> vortes: ci sono ci sono
<vortes> yeah :D
<onebitxajax> scusami sono messo male oggi
<vortes> tranquillo no problem
<vortes> ma dove lo hai visti i log scusa?
<vortes> joini con 1 client?
<onebitxajax> allora quel software dovvrebbe avertti installato tutto
<onebitxajax> vortes: il mio client di chat li salva
<vortes> ok
<onebitxajax> vortes: tu stai usando mozilla
<vortes> si, sto con la live di ubuntu
<vortes> da webchat
<rosario> come gia detto prima gia ho provato tutte le soluzioni
<onebitxajax> vortes: allora se non sbaglio eravao rimasti al fatto che non fuznionava
<onebitxajax> jester-: ci sei?
<rosario> si
<onebitxajax> rosario: ho detto jester- non rosario
<vortes> esatto onebitxajax ed oggi ho provato ad insallare il sistema operativo anche su un altro harddisk, ma mi da lo stesso problema anche li
<vortes> lol
<jester-> onebitxajax: cu fu
<vortes> presumo sia proprio un probl di boot loader,anche se il tools di ieir non ha funzionato
<onebitxajax> jester-: se puoi dai una mano a vortes , perche non so come andare avanti
<onebitxajax> ha una partizione unica criptata
<jester-> problema?
<onebitxajax> 750 gb criptati ma non parte il boot
<onebitxajax> non parte al boot
<onebitxajax> jester-: reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key
<onebitxajax> jester-: ieri avevo trovato un programma che installato da live
<onebitxajax> ripristina il boot
<jester-> onebitxajax: o il bios boota il dev sbagliato o ha uefi?
<jester-> uefi
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<onebitxajax> ueifi
<onebitxajax> jester-: 2013-06-08 22:30:20 < onebitxajax> vortes: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install  boot-repair ; boot-repair
<onebitxajax> questo
<jester-> li c'è come ripristinare
<onebitxajax> vortes: sentito il nerd?
<onebitxajax> vortes: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> se ha uefi serve il cd che indica il wiki
<vortes> si grazie ora leggo
<onebitxajax> vortes: io chiedo empre quando non so
<jester-> vortes: sarebbe meglio controllare nel bios e disattivare uefi
<jester-> e secure boot
<jester-> sempre che hai uefi
<onebitxajax> aspe
<vortes> jester-: xo io il grub con la schermata nera dove scelto se provare o installare ubuntu la vedo
<jester-> vortes: quello non è il grib ma  la prima schermata del cdlive
<onebitxajax> jester-: uefi e efi sono la stessa cosa?
<jester-> onebitxajax: esatto ma nell'open lo chiamano uefi
<onebitxajax> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748804/
<onebitxajax> questo ieri
<vortes> eh xo jester- io questo all avvio del pc non lo vedo:Avviare il boot dalla periferica scelta per l'installazione selezionando la riga contenente la periferica di boot e la scritta UEFI.
<vortes> e mi parte subito quello che ti dicevo prima
<jester-> vortes: quindi si deduce che non hai installato ma hai problme col cdlive installar
<cristian_c> jester-, ha una tabella gpt
<vortes> jester-: seeeeee
<vortes> ho istallato 5 volte
<vortes> su due hd diversi :D
<cristian_c> jester-, con il boot su una partizione fat del disco
<cristian_c> jester-, e un'altra piccola partizione in ext2
<jester-> <vortes> jester-: xo io il grub con la schermata nera dove scelto se provare o installare ubuntu la vedo
<cristian_c> jester-, boh, non le capisco le robe criptate
<jester-> vortes: usa il tool indicato nel wiki
<vortes> jester-: scusa ho copiato quel che diceva sul wiki
<vortes> jester-:  Ubuntu-Secure-Remix ?
<jester-> vortes: eh
<jester-> hai fatto il cd?
<cristian_c> jester-, ha una usb fatta con unetbootin
<vortes> esatto
<vortes> e non mi ha mai dato problemi
<vortes> sono con la 13 è successo
<vortes> (prima avevo la dodici dove ho fatto lupgrade alla 13)
<jester-> vortes: e  poi fatto pertire proceduto come indicato?
<cristian_c> vortes, non è che hai installato con wubi?
<vortes> non so...io ho montato su usb, ho riavviato ed installato....non ho fatto niente in particolare
<jester-> eh
<vortes> se non criptare
<jester-> vortes: lo hai usati il cd remix o no
<cristian_c> vortes, può darsi che hai installato con wubi
<jester-> vortes: avevi la home criptata?
<cristian_c> vortes, quindi hai lanciato l'installer da windows?
<vortes> jester-: il remix lo sto scaricando ora,,,ho installato ubuntu 13
<vortes> non la home priptata, tutto lhd
<vortes> cristian_c: è un anno che non uso windows
<cristian_c> lol
<vortes> criptata*
<jester-> vortes: bella vaccata che hai fatto
<vortes> passare a linux? :\
<jester-> non si cripta l'intero disco ma solo la home o cartelle
<vortes> a me serve tutto criptato
<jester-> e da sempe problemi
<cristian_c> jester-, eh
<vortes> mi serve al boot
<vortes> e non ho mai avuto problemi
<jester-> vortes: cosa ti serve al boot
<cristian_c> vortes, perchè?
<vortes> paranoie mie
<cristian_c> vortes, perché criptare tutto?
<vortes> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<vortes> machevvefrega :P
<Cri> dovra proteggere i pornazzi
<vortes> eheheh infatti Cri
<jester-> vortes: nulla ci frega ma ti arrangi
<jester-> che vieni a chiedere a fare
<vortes> jester-: sono pronto a scommettere
<cristian_c> Cri, che io sappia pornazzi non stanno in /
<cristian_c> XD
<jester-> eh
<vortes> che se reinstallo tutto senza criptare non parte lo stesso
<jester-> vortes: vedi te visto che noi siamo scarsi
<vortes> ma lol
<jester-> poi vieni qui e ci impari
<vortes> siete prevenuti contro chi cripta voi :(
<jester-> vortes: non è affidabile per adesso
<vortes> dai apparte li scherzi, è importante o no aver la criptazione al bot?
<vortes> boot*
<davide_> cristian_c, ho provato ad installare il paccheto che dici te, ma non funziona
<jester-> vortes: figuriamoci a riptare l'intero disco os compeso
<jester-> che senso ha
<cristian_c> davide_, digita il nome del pacchetto
<cristian_c> davide_, quale hai disinstallato?
<vortes> la cartella home cifrata è baypassabile
<vortes> il luks no
<vortes> cryptolucks
<cristian_c> vortes, non si criptano le partizioni, ma i file
<davide_> cristian_c, non ricordo più il nome di quello che ho disinstallato ma ho installato epson-inkjet-printer-201202w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386
<davide_> quello che dicevi te
<cristian_c> davide_, magari recupera ciò che hai disinstallato
<cristian_c> davide_, controlla n synaptic
<cristian_c> davide_, non è possibile che non sai cosa vai a rimuovere
<vortes> ma è davvero cosi importante se io abbia criptato o meno?non capisco quale sia il problema...nel senso..se mi si fotte i dati li perdo io
<vortes> ripeto, son pronto a scommetttere che se reinstallo tutto senza criptare nn funge lo stesso
<Cri> vortes: prova
<cristian_c> vortes, il punto è: che ci fai qui a domandare?
<Cri> tanto a parole nonrisolvi nulla
<vortes> cristian_c: scusa? mica è il chan di supporto questo?
<vortes> :\
<davide_> cristian_c, sono nel gestore pacchetti cosa devo cercare?
<cristian_c> vortes, c'è modo e modo
<vortes> ho 1 problema che non riesco a risolvere, ieri onebitxajax mi stava dando 1 mano
<cristian_c> davide_, la cronologia
<vortes> rileggi sopra cristian_c
<vortes> non sono stato ne maleducato ne arrogante
<onebitxajax> che succede
<vortes> ho solo detto che io voglio aver tutto criptato x motivi miei
<vortes> non capisco xke dovete rispodnermi cosi se nn voglio dirvi i cazzi miei
<vortes> :)
<cristian_c> vortes, ti è stato detto che non funge bene
<vortes> cristian_c: non è 1 problema quello, lho sempre avuta
<onebitxajax> vortes: prova quello che ha detto jester-
<vortes> si onebitxajax sto finendo di scaricare il remix
<cristian_c> vortes, a me non interessano i fatti tuoi più di tanto, ti è stato detto che può dare problemi e non ha molto senso
<cristian_c> punto.
<vortes> questo xo è OT
<cristian_c> no
<davide_> cristian_c, cosa cerco nella cronologia?
<vortes> cristian_c: faccio cosi
<vortes> taglio la testa al toro
<vortes> reinstallo ubuntu 12 che son sicuro che andava
<cristian_c> voretes, ottima idea
<cristian_c> davide_, le ultime operazioni eseguite
<davide_> cristian_c, io ho aperto cronologia, ma dentro non vedo nulla, c'è solo una barra di ricerca
<cristian_c> davide_, asp
<cristian_c> davide_, sulla parte sinistra?
<davide_> cristian_c, si, vado su file e poi cronologia
<cristian_c> davide_, posta schermata
<cristian_c> davide_, digita anche: dpkg -l | grep epson
<davide_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748901/  come posto la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image | davide_
<ubot-it> davide_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> davide_, e non è da mo che bazzichi il chan
<cristian_c> davide_, rc  epson-inkjet-printer-escpr             1.2.2-1lsb3.2                       Epson Inkjet Printer Driver (ESC/P-R) for Linux
<cristian_c> alt
<cristian_c> davide_, non è rimosso
<cristian_c> almeno non completamente
<davide_> cristian_c, http://imagebin.org/260823
<cristian_c> davide_, quello che avevi installato, era generico, non era per il tuo modello
<cristian_c> davide_, comunque, la schermata non serve pi
<cristian_c> *più
<cristian_c> davide_, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<davide_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748923/
<cristian_c> davide_, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<davide_> cristian_c, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3` devo anche mettere quella specie di apostrofo?
<davide_> alla fine
<cristian_c> davide_, copia e incolla
<cristian_c> davide_, in realtà, c'è due volte nel comando
<davide_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5748941/
<mattia89> salve a tutti , ho un grossissimo problema nn riesco a installare ubuntu sul mio pc ( fujitsu esprimo mobile v 6515) a metà installazione si blocca , ho avuto problemi anche ad installare linux mint 14 kde ma li nn mi si avviava il prova e installa !!!!!!!! qualcuno può aiutarmi???
<jester-> mattia89: h con uefi?
<jester-> hd
<mattia89> ?
<jester-> mattia89: è recente il pc?
<mattia89> 2009
<cristian_c> davide_, hai rimosso un sacco di roba mezza disinstallata
<cristian_c> e che andava ad occupare spazio
<jester-> mattia89: prova ubuntu parte?
<mattia89> no
<cristian_c> davide_, fai una prova di stampa
<davide_> cristian_c, questo è sicuramente bene
<cristian_c> davide_, oppure
<jester-> mattia89: controllato md5sum della iso prima di masterizzare?
<cristian_c> davide_, elimina la stampante e riaggiungila, e seleziona il driver giusto dalla lista
<cristian_c> davide_, chiaro?
<mattia89> jester: no come si fa ?
<cristian_c> !md5 | mattia89
<ubot-it> mattia89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> mattia89: sei in winz?
<mattia89> jestrer: si !!! xò io avvio ubuntu da usb
<jester-> !usbwin | mattia89
<ubot-it> mattia89: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> mattia89: usa quel tools che è il migiore ti scarica pure la iso
<jester-> migliore
<mattia89> ok grazie ci provo !!
<davide_> cristian_c, fatto, ha stampato la pagina di prova
<cristian_c> davide_, visto?
<cristian_c> davide_, non sei contento?
<cristian_c> XD
<davide_> cristian_c, certo che sono contento, scusa se la mia memoria non è delle migliori
<davide_> cristian_c, lo scanner però continua a non andare
<cristian_c> davide_, te l'ho detto devi scaricare anche il pacchetto mancante
<cristian_c> davide_, non li hai scaricati tutti e due
<cristian_c> ma solo uno
<jester-> davide_: 5€ ora a cristian_c ti costa stampante x 2
<jester-> per ul lavoro di 5 minuti
<cristian_c> eh, magari una pizza margherita
<davide_> cristian_c, se sei di brescia te la pago volentieri
<cristian_c> davide_, no, tuscany
<cristian_c> davide_, http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=21580&DSCCHK=fc9bb422d982caa5b3624bbcde36cf92e1000838
<jester-> se porti sorelle cuggine viene anche da fuori brescia
<cristian_c> jester-, c'è il bonus trasferta
<cristian_c> davide_, iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<cristian_c> davide_, scarica questo
<davide_> jester-, guarda caso ne ho una che si è appena lasciata ed ha bisogno di essere consolata
<cristian_c> davide_, digita anche: dpkg -l | grep iscan
<cristian_c> davide_, su pastebin
<davide_> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5749010/
<cristian_c> davide_, scarica iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb da http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=IT&CN2=&DSCMI=21580&DSCCHK=fc9bb422d982caa5b3624bbcde36cf92e1000838
<davide_> cristian_c, ho controllato nel gestore pacchetti ed ho visto che ho anche la versione 1.22.0-1, la devo eliminare vero?
<cristian_c> ii  iscan-data                             1.22.0-1                            Image Scan! for Linux data files
<cristian_c> davide_, tu questa hai installato e va benissimo
<cristian_c> davide_, devi installare anche iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb
<davide_> cristian_c, grazie mille, ora funziona
<davide_> cristian_c, se vuoi fare trasferta e consolare la donzella fammi sapere
<cristian_c> ehm, speriamo non abbia un nuovo compagno
<vinci98w> ciao ho problemi di boot ... (devo installare debian) ma il problema riguarda il bios... allora masterizzo la iso nella penna usb tramite unetbootin (per windows) quindi accendo e metto F12 per il boot diretto seleziono usb ma niente ... riavvio metto bios setup F2 e alla scheda boot scelgo l'ordine ... alla penna viene data la scheda fdd al posto di usb quindi faccio il boot e mi esce solo la scritta syslinux 4. ...... copiright p
<vinci98w> e niente e carica all'infinito
<enzotib> vinci98w, e ubuntu?
<vinci98w> enzotib: ?
<enzotib> vinci98w, che c'entra ubuntu?
<vinci98w> enzotib: niente ma il problema non è tanto specifico
<cristian_c> lol
<vinci98w> chiedo spiegazioni sull' fdd ...
<enzotib> vinci98w, sì ma questa chat riguarda ubuntu, non puoi portare altri problemi
<vinci98w> ok
<enzotib> !chat | vinci98w
<ubot-it> vinci98w: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vinci98w> portata su #debian-it
<simonenorbiato> buona sera a tutti, vorrei chiedere un informazione
<simonenorbiato> io vorrei registrarmi su questo sito ma quando lo faccio mi dice che la mia mail è gia stata utilizzata per registrarsi ma il fatto è che è impossibile perche io non mi ci sono mai registrato!
<cristian_c> simonenorbiato, ma parli del forum o di questa chat?
<demonio> ciao a tutti, vorrei inserire un programma (skype) tra i programmi che si avviano automaticamente ma lo vorrei fare da terminale
<enzotib> demonio, copia il file .desktop in ~/.config/autorun
<demonio> cosi ho seguito questa guida http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7221757/run-automatically-program-on-startup-under-linux-ubuntu ma nnt da fare qualcuno sa dirmi il perchè?
<jester-> demonio: ???
<demonio> enzotib, a cosa server ?
<enzotib> demonio, quella guida è per i servizi, non per le applicazioni utente
<demonio> serve**
<demonio> lo stavo per dire :D
<demonio> e per i programmi cosa posso usare?
<jester-> <enzotib> demonio, copia il file .desktop in ~/.config/autorun
<enzotib> demonio, mkdir -p ~/.config/autostart && cp /usr/share/applications/skype*.desktop ~/.config/autostart
<enzotib> era autostart, non autorun
<demonio> enzotib, c'è una guida per questo almeno capisco cosa faccio
<enzotib> demonio, http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login/27835#27835
<enzotib> c'è anche una parte finale Non GUI
<demonio> ok grazie mille la leggo immediatamente
<vinci98w> vado
<demonio> ma il desktop file serve per mettere l'applicazione nel launcher?
<demonio> il file .desktop
<demonio> enzotib i'm creating  skype.desktop
<demonio> in Exec=skype
<demonio> right?
<cristian_c> lol
<demonio> cristian_c,  cosa?
<cristian_c> demonio, è un canale in italiano questo
<demonio> ahahah cristian_c è la forza dell'abitudine xD
<demonio> cristian_c,  sai cosa dovrei mettere in Exec?
<cristian_c> demonio, non ho seguito
<anoncn_78> sera
<demonio> allora vorrei inserire skype tra i programmi che si avviano automaticamente, ma lo vorrei fare da terminale cosi
<demonio> enzotib, mi ha consigliato la guida sopra postata
<cristian_c> demonio, semplice, trova  la posizione dell'eseguibile
<cristian_c> demonio, vedi se è in /usr/bin dal file manager
<demonio> ma ho dei dubbi come dice la guida sto creando un file che si chiama ~/.local/share/applications/skype.desktop
<demonio> se vado in /usr/bin trovo il file skype
<cristian_c> demonio, ah
<anoncn_78> scusate,dal software center non riesco a disinstallare ecryptfs-utilis
<cristian_c> demonio, prova /usr/bin/skype
<demonio> la guida dice di seguire una struttura dove c'è la voce Exec e forse dopo devo copiare il file in  ~/.config/autostart
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ?
<demonio> ok grazie
<cristian_c> demonio, il percorso all'eseguibile è quello che ti ho indicato, prova quello
<anoncn_78> cristian_n voglio disinstallarlo,ma non me lo rimuove
<demonio> si si ok
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | anoncn_78
<ubot-it> anoncn_78: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<anoncn_78> ok. ubuntu 12.04,ho installato ecryptfs-utilis per creare cartelle criptate,non mi piace e vorrei rimuoverlo,ma il software center mi dice:impossibile rimuovere il pacchetto
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, fallo da terminale
<demonio>  cristian_c  dopo che ho copiato il file .desktop in ~/.config/autostart
<demonio> devo fare altro?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,ho provato: rm ecryptfs-utilis....non lo rimuove. Comando errato?
<demonio> devi usare
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, rm?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, è un pacchetto , non un file
<demonio> apt-get remove nome_pacchetto
<cristian_c> esatto
<cristian_c> con sudo
<demonio> si si giusto
<cristian_c> demonio, boh, tu prova
<cristian_c> se va sei a posto
<anoncn_78> ecco....evidenti tutti i miei 16 gg di ubuntu
<demonio> ok grazie
<anoncn_78> adesso provo :-)
<anoncn_78> cristian_c dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto,ma nel software center è ancora spuntato
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova con: dpkg -l | grep encryptfs
<anoncn_78> cristian_c   fatto,adesso mi ritrovo una cartella in home,Private,che avevo generato con quel programma,come la rimuovo?
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova con: dpkg -l | grep encryptfs
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, dimmi cosa esce
<cristian_c> ora
<anoncn_78> cristian_c prende il comando ma non da output
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, non saprei, non mi intendo moltissimo di partizioni criptate
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, hai domandato già sul forum?
<anoncn_78> cristian_c,no....ho provato ad eliminarla in maniera grafica,con sudo nautilus...ma non la elimina
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, prova a chiedere sul forum
<anoncn_78> cristian_c ok,lo farò. Grazie
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, se non riesci, poi torna qui
<fabio_cccc> ciao
<fabio_cccc> chi c'è?
<anoncn_78> salve,non riesco a disinstallare ecryptfs-utilis,neanche da terminale,e non riesco ad eliminare la cartella criptata creata nella home
<rasta81> ciao raga
<rasta81> dove posso trovare qbittorrent? su software center non da risultati...:-/
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho 10.04 ma ho messo gnome shell, però il processo gnome-shell mi occupa sempre di base il 20-30% di cpu
<thebestneo> scusate 12.04
<xubuntu376> buonasera
<xubuntu376> ho appena installato skype ma non si avvia. crasha direttamente senza neanche avviarmi. ho un pc vecchio. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<xubuntu376> quando usavo windows avevo installato una versione per vecchi pc è funzionava
<xubuntu376> non riesco a trovare nessuna soluzione in rete
<xubuntu376> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<xubuntu376> nessuno può aiutarmi
<gigirock> se ci dici per cosa xubuntu376
<xubuntu376> ho installato skype ma crasha all'avvio, cioè non si avvia proprio. ho xubuntu e un pc un pò vecchiotto
<xubuntu376> per favore aiutatemi
<xubuntu376> mi rileva segnalazione di crash e non parte, prima avevo windows con una versione per vecchi pc di skipe e funzionava
<gigirock> xubuntu che versione 13 ?
<gigirock> xubuntu376, come hai installato skype ?
<gigirock> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.13.04.2 (raring), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<gigirock> xubuntu376, questa versione ?
<xubuntu376> ho xubuntu 13.04
<gigirock> allora dal terminale fai uname -a e copiami la stringa risultante
<xubuntu376> si ho installato la versione che hai scritto tu di skype
<aiuto> ciao
<xubuntu376> xubuntu376
<gigirock> xubuntu376, ma quale errore da' non si vede ?
<xubuntu376> Linux g14nn1-PC 3.8.0-23-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Wed May 29 20:24:54 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<xubuntu376> non da errore non parte e mi da segnalazione di crash
<gigirock> xubuntu376, nella tua directory /home c'e' una dir o un file .skype ?
<xubuntu376> in home no
<gigirock> no xubuntu376 in home/tuoutente...
<aiuto> gigirock qual è secondo te la versione di ubuntu con la miglior grafica e quindi piu' pesante?
<xubuntu376> no nemmeno
<xubuntu376> ci sono queste Documenti  Immagini  Modelli  Musica  Pubblici  Scaricati  Scrivania  Video
<xubuntu376> skype 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<xubuntu376> questa versione ho
<xubuntu376> forse ho sbagliato versione?
<xubuntu376> l'ho installato da terminale
<gigirock> no xubuntu376 se hai fatto sudo apt-get install skype non dovresti avere problemi......
<xubuntu376> si cosi ho fatto
<xubuntu376> ma crasha prima che si avvia
<gigirock> eh allora 6 a posto...
<gigirock> mah a me non la da ....
<xubuntu376> non so come risolvere ne cosa possa essere
<xubuntu376> se lo parto da terminale mi da questo errore Annullato (core dump creato)
<gigirock> xubuntu376, allora scrivi apt-get remove skype
<gigirock> xubuntu376, allora scrivi sudo apt-get remove skype
<xubuntu376> ok fatto
<xubuntu376> gigirock, ora come faccio?
<gigirock> vai sul sito di skype e scarica la versione dynamic per linux
<xubuntu376> fatto.. ora?
<gigirock> dove hai messo il pacchetto scaricato ?
<xubuntu376> in download
<xubuntu376> in /home/g14nn1/Scaricati/
<gigirock> copiatelo nella home/g14ann1
<xubuntu376> ok
<gigirock> poi dalla home/g14ann1 fai tar -xvf skype.....
<xubuntu376> fatto
<gigirock> poi dalla home/g14ann1 fai tar -xvf skype.....
<gigirock> si creera' una dir skype-4.2.0.......
<xubuntu376> fatto lo ha estratto
<xubuntu376> si
<xubuntu376> creata
<gigirock> vai in quella dir e fai ./skype
<xubuntu376> Annullato (core dump creato)
<xubuntu376> lo stesso errore
<cri> ciao
<mapreri> C'è qualcuno che ha esperienza di recupero/ripristino dati? Ho voluto provare a reinstallare win7 per usare samsung kies, ma arrivato al momento del partizionamento ho avuto un brutto presentimento e ho riavviato. Ovviamente mi ha cancellato tutte le partizioni (tranne la swap)... Ho avviato una live, installato testdisk e ho dato un "analyze" del disco. Ora gli ho fatto copiare alcune directory dalla partizione che usavo come /h
<mapreri> Pensavo poi di fare lo stesso con un'altra partizione, quindi tentare di sovreascrivere la tabella delle partizioni. Che ne dite?
<mapreri> ciao mibofra! :( te che dici?
<mibofra> mapreri, fari prima a recuperare i dati e farti le partizioni nuove
<mibofra> ma si un tentativo con testdisk va sempre bene
<mapreri> mibofra: lì ho un anno di dati, di cui backuppato c'è al massimo il 40% -.-
<mibofra> mapreri, se vuoi mi mandi l'hd e vedo che posso fare :P
<mapreri> sese
<mapreri> mibofra: il bello è che è da un'ora che sta a copiare, ma da 30 minuti a questa parte non vedo file nuovi comparire, eppure le spie lampeggiano, e lo spazio disponibile diminuisce -.-
<mibofra> mapreri, si perché anche il cestino si porta dietro
<mibofra> mapreri, se ti può consolare io ho recuperato 10 GB
<mibofra> XD
<mibofra> su una partizione da 10 GB :))
<mapreri> in tutto avrò un centinaio di giga io da recuperare, a occhio
<mapreri> del sistema frega niente, sono sda6 e sda7 che mi interessano
<mapreri> bah, io mi fido del programma, ma mi par strano che non riesco a vedere nuovi file... (e, soprattutto, non vedo i link simbolici!!)
<mibofra> mapreri, il punto è che 10 GB li ho recuperati tutti ed in 15 min :))
<mibofra> mapreri, la partizione da un TB ci so stato un po XD
<mibofra> mapreri, che app usi?
<mibofra> io vado
<mibofra> ciao mapreri :)
<cri> z-z-z
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-02
<matteo2014> ciao
<matteo2014> come faccio a impostare il pc in modo che parta dal cd all'avvio?
<matteo2014> qualcuno può aiutarmi perfavore?
<matteo2014> ho masterizzato l'iso nel cd ma non sò come impostare il pc perchè parta dal cd prima
<cristian_c> !avviodacd | matteo2014
<ubot-it> matteo2014: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AvvioDaCd
<matteo2014> cristian non ho quelle schermate la quando entro nel bios
<matteo2014> non ricordo di aver visto una lista da scegliere
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<Python_96> ciao a tutti ieri mi hanno regalato un hard disck esterno sul quale c'è scritto compatibile con tutti i windows e riformattabile per mac ora, il mio quesito è: su ubuntu  funziona ? l' hard disck è un wd elements
<cristian_c> Python_96, prova a collegarlo
<cristian_c> ma onestamente non penso ci siano problemi
<Python_96> il  problema è che se io lo collego, quindi apro il pacchetto, e non funziona non me lo cambiano
<cristian_c> Python_96, che io sappia, non occorre fare alcunché per montare i dischi su linux
<cristian_c> quelli esterni, eh
<Python_96> grazie mille funziona
<matteo2014> ciao
<cristian_c> matteo2014, ma hai uefi o bios
<cristian_c> ?
<matteo2014> ho un problema con il bios del mio portatile, non vede usb o lettore cd, ho un asus con uefi...non so come fare
<matteo2014> si cristian
<matteo2014> ho provato a leggere delle guide ma non so cosa fare di preciso
<jester-> matteo2014: piu che le guide dovresti leggere il manuale del pc
<Gero> ciaoo
<cristian_c> matteo2014, quella gyuida si riferisce al bios senza uefi
<cristian_c> *guida
<matteo2014> darò un'occhiata anche a quello jester
<cristian_c> quoto jester-
<Gero> il pc con lubuntu installato, non si spegne, e devo forzrlo. Qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<matteo2014> in pratica devo sbloccare cosa?
<jester-> Gero: prova riavviare, la menu rub pigi lettera e, dopo quiet splash lasci uno spazi e aggiungi: acpi=force  F10 per partire, provi a spegnere e se funza lo si rende definitivo
<jester-> Gero: hai hw non del tutto digeribile, lubuntu richiama un pc vecchio e la rerocompatibilità non è infinita
<Gero> Ciao jester, ieri con krabadal, abbiamo fatto questo procedimento, però, mi ha fatto aggiungere acpi= off, mentre prima era come dici tu
<Gero> e non ha funzionato
<jester-> Gero: allora penso non si sia rimedio
<jester-> a meno di installare versioni ubuntu vecchie
<Gero> capito, vabbè pazienza....ma può danneggiare il pc questa cosa ?
<jester-> che poi non sono piu assistite
<jester-> Gero: il pc no forse il filesystem
<Gero> cioè ??? cos'è il filesystem ?
<jester-> madu
<Gero> vebbè riprovo per l'ultima volta, rimettendo acpi=force, e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> Gero: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_system
<matteo2014> jester- nel manuale del pc cè scritto solo che modificando invalido la garanzia del prodotto
<matteo2014> non ho un manuale vero e proprio sono solo dei fogli
<cristian_c> matteo2014, asp
<jester-> matteo2014: a in winz vanno le usb & co?
<matteo2014> sisi va tutto bene, solo che vorrei installare ubuntu e non vede ne cd ne usb al boot
<matteo2014> dovrei modificare le opzioni al boot ma con questo uefi non è possibile
<cristian_c> matteo2014, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<cristian_c> matteo2014, in particolare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI#Avvio_della_Live
<matteo2014> grazie cristian_c  provo a vedere
<matteo2014> grazie del supporto ma ci rinuncio, lè una casino
<Nico__> ciao ho scaricato la ubuntu 12.04 LTS per fare un ripristino, perchè mi viene fuori un file .iso.part e non solo.iso?
<Nico__> è un problema io vorrei metterla dentro a pennetta per far ripartire il rispristino da boot
<Nico__> scusate c'è qualcuno che mi può rispondere?
<antonello> ciao a tutti
<antonello> chi mi da una mano a configurare la mia broadcom bcm4318 sull'ultima versione di Lubuntu?
<cristian_c> !broadcom | antonello
<ubot-it> antonello: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<greenrabbit> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> enzotib: ping
<esulu> come faccio ad usare il comando find per trovare tutti i directory dove ho i permessi di scrittura  gentilmente
<cybernova> esulu, man find
<cristian_c> lol
<esulu> grazie mille cybernova
<esulu> volevo qualche risposta al volo
<esulu> grazie comunque
<akis24> sera
<jury> buona sera, sono nuovo e ho provato ad applicare diverse soluzioni trovate sulla documentazione ma senza successo. Il mio prob è che all'accesso al sistema mi viene chiesta una password per l'avvio del sistema e non ci sono problemi. Per scaricare aggiornamenti o programmi però mi si chiede un autentica e la stessa password, l'unica che conosco non funziona
<jester-> jury: è la stessa che usi per entrare
<jester-> scrivila bene
<cristian_c> jury, quella che hai specificato in fase di installazione
<jury> vi assicuro che ho provato con attenzione diverse volte e sembra proprio essere un'altra. In fase di installazione....e se non la ricordassi?
<jury> grazie intanto
<cristian_c> jury, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<jury> cristian_c: grazie mille
<jester-> se non a ricordi procedi pure col ripristino jury
<jester-> !ripristino | jury
<ubot-it> jury: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jury> GRAZIE!
<devuser> salve ho un sistema ibrido intel e nvidia, non ricordo cosa si installa per gestire questa doppia configurazione
<devuser> non mi riferisco a bumblee ma ad nvidia-optimus o na cosa del genere
<devuser> era simile ad nvidia-bumblebee
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida | devuser
<ubot-it> devuser: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<devuser> cristian_c, va bene per me che ho la geforce 650m
<cristian_c> devuser, che cosa?
<devuser> ricordo che installando qualsiadi driver di nvidia non partiva la gpu
<devuser> avevo low graphicsposso installare solo nvidia-prime?
<devuser> beh al limite da linea di comando cancello i driver
<Vincenzo> ciao
<Vincenzo> Ciao
<gero> ciaoooo sono un nuovo utilizzatore di linux. Consigli per imparare subito ?
<akis24> gero: leggere e poi ancora leggere  guide wiki ecc
<devuser> salve con una chiavetta ho questo problema http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2014-06-02_18_50_29-KJ4W5WEn.png
<gero> grazie akis
<cristian_c> devuser, pendriver? Smartphone?
<cristian_c> -r
<devuser> pendrive
<devuser> scusami stavo lavorando
<devuser> ora cerco una soluzione... :)
<cristian_c> devuser, temo sia incasinata
<devuser> lo so.. al liite la formatto
<devuser> anche se avevo dei file
<cristian_c> devuser, fai una copia di backup con dd
<devuser> ma se non leggo a che serve il backup
<devuser> uso Ubuntu da tanto ma non sono un power user
<cristian_c> devuser, perché intanto ti fai una copia e lì tenti di recuperare cose
<devuser> ok sul iki c'è la guida di dd?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> devuser, non è difficile da utilizzare
<cristian_c> ma sul wiki si parla anche di quello
<devuser> ok ora leggo
<greenrabbit> devuser: prova così, conosci come viene riconoscta la chiavetta?
<devuser> dev/sdc1
<greenrabbit> ok, digita mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1
<Tafrani> hey qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a connettere al wi-fi un vecchio pc dove ho appena installato ubuntu 13.10?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Tafrani, comunque, non ce lo vedo bene un vecchio pc con unity sopra
<Tafrani> ubuntu va abbastanza veloce ma non trova nessuna rete wifi
<cristian_c> Tafrani, il wifi è attivo?
<Tafrani> è questo il problema. è attivo ma non trova niente
<cristian_c> Tafrani, digita: sudo iwconfig
<Tafrani> fatto
<cristian_c> !paste | Tafrani
<ubot-it> Tafrani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Tafrani> no wireless extensions
<cristian_c> Tafrani, posta l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> Tafrani, digita anche: ifconfig -a
<Tafrani> non posso farlo se su quel pc non ho la connessione
<cristian_c> Tafrani, sì che puoi farlo
<cristian_c> perché: 1) usi la connessione via cavo
<cristian_c> 2) copi l'output sul pc da cui stai scrivendo
<Tafrani> non ho un cavo ethernet
<Tafrani> altrimenti non ci sarebbe problema
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> allora, seconda opzione
<cristian_c> (e procurati un cavo ethernet)
<Tafrani> okok
<cristian_c> lol
<Temeroya> seraaa
<Temeroya> ho installato ora ubuntu 14
<Temeroya> ho dei problemi....
<Temeroya> il plugin flash? do sta? non risulta installato! e non lo trovo neanche cercando tra gli add-on da scaricare
<cristian_c> Temeroya, devi installare l'apposito pacchetto dai repo ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<Temeroya> synaptic avrà anche quello!
<Temeroya> un altra cosa cristian_c
<cristian_c> Temeroya, synaptic è un gestore di pacchetti, quindi lavora con i repo
<Temeroya> ho uno script
<cristian_c> lol
<Temeroya> se lo lancio da terminale parte
<Temeroya> ma io non voglio ogni volta stare a scrivere percorso e comando
<Temeroya> in ubuntu 12 bastava un doppio click
<Temeroya> e cliccare su esegui
<Temeroya> ora con il doppio click me lo apre con gedit
<cristian_c> Temeroya, dai i permessi di esecuzione allo script
<cristian_c> hai controllato i permessi dello script?
<Temeroya> ci stanno già
<Temeroya> si si
<Temeroya> allora
<Temeroya> c'è il - di default
<Temeroya> e non funge
<cristian_c> Temeroya, mostra l'output di ls
<Temeroya> ho messo la spunta
<Temeroya> e non parte nemmeno
<cristian_c> lol
<Temeroya> di ls cosa?
<Temeroya> la lista de che?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, della directory contenente il file
<cristian_c> Temeroya, ls -l
<Temeroya> eccolo
<Temeroya> http://pastebin.com/SuzmKWZZ
<Temeroya> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, sì, lo script ha i permessi di esecuzione
<cristian_c> per il tuo utente
<Temeroya> quindi perchè non si lancia con il doppio click?
<Temeroya> su ubuntu 12.04 andava
<Temeroya> ora invece lo apre di default con gedit cristian_c
<cristian_c> Temeroya, come lo lanci da terminale?
<Latrina> buongiorno
<Latrina> siccome credo di acquistare un Dell XPS 13 9333
<Latrina> arriva con Ubuntu tra l'altro
<cristian_c> Temeroya, prova un cosa
<cristian_c> hai nautilus aperto?
<Latrina> mi chiedevo secondo voi quale potesse essere una distrobuzione linux con un kernel particolarmente ottimizzato per i laptop
<Latrina> a livello di ACPI
<cristian_c> !chat | Latrina
<ubot-it> Latrina: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Latrina> ah, okay thnz
<cristian_c> *una
<Temeroya> cristian_c: molto semplicemente
<Temeroya> così
<Temeroya> '/home/admin1/Scrivania/tor-browser_en-US/start-tor-browser'
<cristian_c> Temeroya, apri nautilus
<Temeroya> aperto capo!
<cristian_c> Temeroya, poi Modifica->Preferenze
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Temeroya, seleziona la scheda Comportamento
<Temeroya> scusa cristian_c ma per modifica intendi?
<Temeroya> non c'è nessun modifica
<cristian_c> Temeroya, il secondo menù
<Temeroya> cristian_c: sto invecchiando!
<Temeroya> sarebbe ? http://prntscr.com/3p1lsi
<akis24> sera
<cristian_c> Temeroya, il secondo pulsante
<cristian_c> aspetta
<greenrabbit> devuser: risolto?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, ma scusa, tu hai hud, giusto?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, sul pannello superiore del desktop
<Temeroya> O_O
<Temeroya> panico!
<devuser> greenrabbit, no per adesso devo finire un lavoro
<Temeroya> cristian_c: pannello superiore al desktop ?? O_O
<cristian_c> insomma, ho sbagliato nome
<cristian_c> i menù sul pannello superiore di unity
<cristian_c> Temeroya, vedi che non ci sono i menù sulla finestra di nautilus?
<Temeroya> io ancora di quali menù parliamo non l'ho capito
<Temeroya> sorry
<cristian_c> ah, si chiama Global menu
<cristian_c> Temeroya, non sapevi che le finestre delle applicazioni hanno i menù?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, io vedo un menù File in alto a sinistra
<Temeroya> nel mio screen?
<cristian_c> eh
<Temeroya> nello stampo del mio schermo lo vedi
<Temeroya> o nel tuo schermo ora
<Temeroya> ??
<Temeroya> fammi lo stampo cristian_c ... così capisco di cosa parli
<cristian_c> Temeroya, lo screenshot che hai postato tu
<Temeroya> ok
<Temeroya> ma sta opzione modifica
<Temeroya> do sta?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, prova a disattivare il global menù
<Temeroya> cristian_c: ti giuro che non sto capendo nulla
<Temeroya> cosa sarebbe ora sto global menù?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, te l'ho spiegato
<cristian_c> Temeroya, hai presente i menù che appaiono normalmente nelle finestre delle applicazioni?
<Temeroya> ti faccio un altro screen
<cristian_c> lol
<Temeroya> non riesco
<Temeroya> vabbè
<Temeroya> rincominciamo da capo cristian_c
<Temeroya> passo 1 ?
<cristian_c> Temeroya, molto semplicemente
<cristian_c> ti ridomando
<Temeroya> http://askubuntu.com/questions/305650/bash-script-with-execution-permissions-wont-run-with-dbl-click
<Temeroya> eccolooooo!
<cristian_c> Temeroya, appunto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Temeroya, io vedo un menù File in alto a sinistra
<Temeroya> io non lo vedo O_O
<cristian_c> Temeroya, quello che ti stavo dicendo
<Temeroya> non c'è proprio da me cristian_c |
<cristian_c> Temeroya, http://prntscr.com/3p1lsi
<Temeroya> come risolvo???
<cristian_c> Temeroya, servono un paio di occhi
<cristian_c> :D
<Temeroya> ahhhhhh
<Temeroya> ma è imboscatissimo!
<Temeroya> mi dovevi dire
<Temeroya> "nell'angolo"
<Temeroya> ahahahahahah
<Temeroya> xD
<cristian_c> Temeroya, mi pare che tu non ti stia trovando benissimo con il global menù
<cristian_c> ma allora perché unity?
<Temeroya> cristian_c: boh!
<Temeroya> io sono andato su ubuntu.it
<Temeroya> stavo alla 12
<Temeroya> ho visto che è uscita la 14
<Temeroya> e cliccato download
<Temeroya> cmq grazie cristian_c
<Temeroya> vado
<Temeroya> sera
<also__> sera a tutti...avrei un  problemino...con la scheda wifi ( lette tutte guide ) ma non ne esco..qualche buona anima?
<also__> spero in anima pia...( scusate ma se c'e una procedura per chiedere aiuto--) me la dite? grazie...
<akis24> also__:  che scheda wifi ?
<also__> ciao akis
<akis24> ciao also__
<also__> BCM4312
<also__> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<also__> ho provato di tutto ( leggendo le varie guide...)
<akis24> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<also__> si proprio quella...ma...
<also__> temo di avre forse cancellato qaulcosa
<also__> non funziona con nessun metodo...
<also__> stavo pensado di instalare sebben con pc vecchio la 14.06
<also__> dove la bradcom non doverbbe aver prob ad essere riconosciuta
<also__> ma sono andato in tilt pure..li
<akis24> also__:  se hai installato i driver dovrebbe funzionare anche con la 12.04
<akis24> also__:  viene vista la scheda ?
<also__> si
<also__> cioe mi propone pacchetto
<also__> ma non funziona..
<also__> ho scoperto i driver giusti
<also__> ma non me le installa
<akis24> also__:  hai provato a vedere se trova i driver aggiuntivi dal menu delle impostazioni
<also__> con gestore pacchetti
<also__> si driver agggiuntivi li trova
<also__> ma purtroppo scheda sfortunata
<also__> ho trovato quelli giusti
<also__> ma quando con gestori pacchetti
<also__> cverco di installarla
<also__> mi dice che ci sono problemi...ùdal terminale
<also__> ne ho rpovate tante
<akis24> also__: devi installare da driver aggiuntivi non dal gestore pacchetti
<also__> ma nulla
<also__> ok pero domanda
<also__> puo' essere che da terminale
<also__> io abbia cancellato qualcosa che serve?
<also__> seguendo varie procvedure
<also__> spesso appare in riavvio
<also__> la malefica scritta
<akis24> also__: non saprei dipende dai comandi che hai dato
<also__> brokne pipe...+
<also__> cmq tutto mi fuzniona
<also__> ma solo con cavo
<also__> la rete non la vede per nulla...
<akis24> also__:  prova a installare i driver .. da driver aggiuntivi e vedi che fa'
<also__> fatto mille volte
<also__> me le installa
<also__> ma non funzina nulla
<also__> nelle guide
<also__> dicono di trovare quelli gisuti e li ho trovati..
<also__> ma non me le installa...almeno io non riesco con terminale..
<also__> pensavo di passare alle 14-06 lts...ma sono andato in tilt ...pure a fare questo....acci acci
<also__> acci
<also__> sperp in anima pia....:)
<akis24> also__:  apri il terminale dai questo  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4   e metti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<also__> 10:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<also__> non odiatemi non sono loggato
<akis24> also__:  in Sistema> Amministrazione> Driver Aggiuntivi seleziona "Broadcom STA senza fili" e clicca su "Disattiva"
<akis24> also__:  quando hai fatto avvisa ..
<also__> e' gia disattivata bradcom sta
<also__> :)
<akis24> also__:   da terminale  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<also__> firmware-b43-installer è già alla versione più recente.
<also__> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati.
<akis24> also__:   provato a riavviare il pc
<akis24> ?
<also__> si molte volte
<also__> ma se vuoi riprovo
<akis24> also__:  rfkill list all
<also__> ( qui viene il bello ora posto)
<akis24> also__: vediamo che dice  se usi pastebin è meglio
<also__> ok dovrei loggarmi un attimo
<also__> mi registtro
<also__> ops
<also__> rfkill list all
<akis24> also__: non serve non credo sia necessario
<also__> non mi da nessuna azione
<also__> ritorno al prompt...
<akis24> also__: sudo lshw -C network
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7575597/plain/
<akis24> also__:  che sarebbe ?
<also__> sorry
<also__> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<also__> sono in tilt scusatre
<also__> scsuate
<also__> openiduser3611
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7575614/
<also__> forse ce l ho fatta,,,
<akis24> also__: si corretto
<also__> grazie
<akis24> also__: da network manager hai provato a creare la connessione ?
<also__> no non so come si fa...
<akis24> also__: e devi cliccare sull'icona di rete presente sulla tua distribuzione e creare la connessione
<akis24> also__: che versione usi ?
<also__> 12-04 lts
<akis24> also__: sopra in alto non hai icona per la connessione di rete ?
<also__> si....si
<also__> ma va solo con cavo ethernet..
<also__> si puo creare nuova cpnnessione+
<also__> ma vuole dati che io non so dare
<also__> ssid
<akis24> also__: da network manager si imposta qualsiasi connessione se viene vista scheda wifi   ssid e il nome che appare quando viene rilevato il wifi di solito lo stesso router
<also__> ok provo
<akis24> also__:  se non crei la connessione non andra' mai ..
<also__> si ma con altro pc
<also__> con 12.04
<also__> fa tutto da solo
<also__> cioe la trova.
<also__> cmq provo
<akis24> also__:  prova
<also__> ops persa ,la mi a guida...
<ciao> ciao a tutti
<ciao> ho un problemone
<ciao> ho cercato di aggiornare la versione di ubuntu da 12.04 a 12.10
<ciao> fino a che ho riavviato il computer ed è partito il memtest86+
<ciao> sono 12 ore che gira e non riesco ad interromperlo
<ciao> sapreste dirmi come fare?
<paips> scusate volevo chiedere.. io sono nuovo e l ho installato da poco... ma per installare un  derivato tipo ubuntustudio devo fare  un altra partizione dell harddisc?
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-03
<glpiana> ola
<Mito125> ciao
<Mito125> ho un problema con il collegamento wifi tramite linea di comando
<Mito125> tramite wpa_supplicant
<glpiana> Mito125, spiega
<Mito125> Uso wpa_supplicant perchè sto partendo da una minimal, una volta ci sono riuscito a collegarmi seguendo questa guida http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ma adesso non ne vuole sapere dopo un reboot
<glpiana> Mito125, la tua scheda vede la rete wireless?
<Mito125> Si, lo scan funziona e rileva la mia rete wifi
<Mito125> se faccio iwlist wlan0 scan funziona
<glpiana> e hai controllato di aver scritto correttamente essid e password nella configurazione di wpasupplicant?
<Mito125> si si
<Mito125> una volta mi sono collegato con quelle impostazioni, però mi sono dimenticato di mettere un network manager per semplificarmi la vita
<Mito125> il comando corretto era iwlist wlan0 scanning
<Mito125> Il problema è che wpa_supplicant mi dice successfully initialized wpa_supplicant quando lo lancio
<glpiana> Mito125, se le configurazioni nel file sono corrette ti basta rilanciare wpa_supplicant mirando al file di configurazione: wpa_supplicant -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -iwlan0
<Mito125> io lancio wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B e poi do dhclient wlan0
<glpiana> Mito125, prova a limitarti al primo comando e poi pinga www.google.it per vedere se va, senza dhclient
<Mito125> non va, la scheda non ha indirizzo ip
<glpiana> Mito125, se dai: dhclient   che fa?
<Mito125> continua ad andare mandando DHCPDISCOVER ma non acquisisce l'indirizzo
<Mito125> iw wlan0 link mi dice not connected
<glpiana> Mito125, dai: ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> anzi
<glpiana> Mito125, dai: ifconfig wlan0 down
<glpiana> e poi up
<Mito125> niente
<glpiana> Mito125, poi prova con: sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -B
<Mito125> sono sempre root al momento
<Mito125> -Dwext non funziona
<glpiana> Mito125, è strano che le robe una volta vadano e l'altra no. ricontrolla /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Mito125> guarda io l'ho ricontrollato già più volte, non capisco neanche io perchè
<glpiana> Mito125, allora fai un'altra prova. leva la password dal router e vedi se si collega
<Mito125> non posso :)
<glpiana> Mito125, non è tua la rete?
<Mito125> si certo ma non ci penso proprio a togliere la password
<glpiana> Mito125, perchè in quei due minuti che provi ti rubbano i dati? lol
<Mito125> non mi va di togliere la password, deve essere un altro il problema non quello
<glpiana> Mito125, serviva appunto a escludere problemi della scheda. se non vuoi levara la password, prova da una live con un network manager
<Mito125> funziona da live :D
<Mito125> infatti durante pure l'installazione della minimal ero connesso
<glpiana> Mito125, hai già riprovato da quando si è verificato il problema?
<Mito125> no però funzionava e viene riconosciuta, mi sembra di escludere problemi di scheda
<glpiana> Mito125, non avendo riprovato non puoi esserne certo
<Mito125> escludo a priori questo problema
<Mito125> è un problema di settaggi con wpa_supplicant
<glpiana> ok, come vuoi
<glpiana> Mito125, se ritieni sia un problema di wpasupplicant, riconfiguralo con dpkg-reconfigure, e rifai il file di configurazione da zero
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<Mito125> iwlist scanning | grep ESSID trova la mia rete... La scheda funziona sicuro
<glpiana> Mito125, che scheda è?
<Mito125> atheros 2427
<glpiana> ok
<Mito125> ho notato di avere anche nm-applet, neanche con quella riesco a connettermi
<glpiana> Mito125, io la prova a ricollegarmi da live la farei... poi vedi tu
<Mito125> ok, funziona
<Mito125> reboot e nm-applet
<Mito125> grazie per il tempo perso dietro al mio problema, però come volevo dirti prima la scheda funzionava sempre
<BDNE> AIUTO
<glpiana> !aiuto | BDNE
<ubot-it> BDNE: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BDNE> COSA devo scrivere sul terminal per trovare le partizioni e anche per veder i GB disponibili ?
<glpiana> BDNE, sudo fdisk -l
<BDNE> grazir
<BDNE> e per vedere i GB disponibili
<glpiana> BDNE, df
<BDNE> Ok razie
<BDNE> grazie
<jimbo> salve, ho i tasti della tastiera sballati...
<glpiana> jimbo, controlla nelle impostazioni di sistema la mappatura della tastiera
<jimbo> glpiana, come ci accedo alla mappatura?
<glpiana> jimbo, dalle impostazioni di sistema cerca dispositivi di input oppure direttamente la tastiera
<jimbo> glpiana, la tastiera l_ho trovata, l-immagine che mostra tutta la mappatura non corrisponde al reale...
<glpiana> !image | jimbo
<ubot-it> jimbo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jimbo> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/312642
<jimbo> glpiana, i due punti per esempio li ho sul tasto per fare la chiocciola anziche sopra il punto...
<glpiana> jimbo, da quel che vedo la tastiera nell'immagine è corretta. ignoro il motivo per cui non corrisponda alla tua
<jimbo> glpiana, infatti... e quindi?
<glpiana> jimbo, prova ad aprire una sessione ospite e vedi se lì la tastiera funziona correttamente
<jimbo> glpiana come si fa?
<glpiana> jimbo, dalla schermata di login penso tu possa sceglierla. quello che vedo sull'immagine è gnome o xfce?
<jimbo> glpiana, gnome
<glpiana> jimbo, allora se chiudi la sessione dovresti vedere al volo la possibilità di avviare una sessione ospite (o guest session)
<glpiana> jimbo, ma se vuoi prima proviamo a riconfigurarla
<jimbo> glpiana... e adesso magicamente vanno bene... anche nella sessione ospite andavano bene... boh
<glpiana> boh
<jimbo> se dovesse ricapitarmi eventualmente come la riconfiguro?
<glpiana> jimbo, da terminale con il comando: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<jimbo> glpiana, va bene grazie speriamo che non impazzisca più :)
<gigirock> salve
<means> come posso vedere la cpu del mio computer da terminal cosa devo scrivere
<glpiana> means, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<means> grazie
<Kristal> Ciao a tutti, ho la versione 11.04 di Ubuntu, volevo passare alla nuova
<Kristal> non volevo fare tutti gli avanzamenti di aggiornamento, ma fare un ex novo
<glpiana> Kristal, a mio parere ti conviene installarla da zero dopo aver provato la live per vedere se la nuova versione riconosce correttamente l'hardware
<Kristal> come faccio a sovrascrivere la vecchia versione 11.04 con la nuova 14.04 ?
<Kristal> @glpiana esiste una guida per installare da zero sovrascrivendo la vecchia?
<glpiana> !installazione | Kristal
<ubot-it> Kristal: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Kristal> ok
<Kristal> grazie
<means> un modo per vedere la cpu senza usare terminal?
<glpiana> means, dovresti trovare da qualche parte le informazioni sul sistema. che interfaccia grafica usi?
<means> bho aspetta fammi controllare
<means> cosa devo scrivere sul terminale ?
<glpiana> means, niente, dimmi come si presente: hai una barra laterale a sinistra? oppure una barra in basso con una K? o altro?
<means> laterale sinistra
<means> niente risolto grazie in ogni caso
<means> pero ora mi servirebe il comando di terminal per controllare la scheda madre (MainBoard)
<glpiana> means, con il comando: sudo lshw   dovresti vedere parecchie informazioni. ti conviene inviare l'output in un file
<glpiana> means, esempio: sudo lshw > elenco
<glpiana> means, e poi lo leggi con: less elenco
<glpiana> controlla di non avere un file "elenco" di tuo interesse nella directory in cui dai il comando
<glpiana> altrimenti ne perdi il contenuto
<means> grazie fatto
<means> cd /floppy
<flymilla> buonasera, ho difficoltà ad installare periferiche hardware...qualcuno mi può aiutare? non è molto che ho installato linux e non sono molto esperta... grazie.
<glpiana> !dettagli | flymilla
<ubot-it> flymilla: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<flymilla> ok
<flymilla> volevo installare il modem d-link wireless dsl-2680 ma inserisco il cd e non mi parte in autorun come x windows
<flymilla> epure sulla scatola c'èscritto che è anche x linux
<flymilla> provo a cliccare sul file .exe ma mi dice che si è verificato un errore
<gigirock> flymilla, devi 'guardare' dentro il cdrom, magari c'e' una versione linux
<flymilla> ho guardato i file e c'è: una cartella acrobat, una language e una doc. ci sono 3 file .exe: clicknconnect, dhcputil, enabledhcpu.
<gigirock> flymilla, il router e' collegato via cavo al pc adesso ?
<flymilla> si ora l'ho collegato via cavo...sono entrata nella pagina http del modem x vedere se riuscivo da li a configurare ilwireless ma si blocca
<gigirock> si blocca cosa ?
<gigirock> flymilla, quindi al momento sei collegata con me usando quel modem via cavo ?
<flymilla> si blocca la pagina di setting del wireless
<gigirock> flymilla, sii precisa.. una cosa alla volta... con il browser ti colleghi alla pagina del modem e ti chiede una password ?
<flymilla> allora, io mi collego alla pagina tramite password...poi cerco di andare nella pagina delle impostazioni wireless del modem per configurarle e mi si blocca e non mi carica la pagina
<gigirock> flymilla, dietro al router c'e' un tasto per connessione wifi on/off sicura che siamo 'on' ?
<flymilla> si perchè il mio smartphone è connesso tramite wi-fi...è solo il pc che non si collega se scollego il cavo ethernet
<gigirock> ah ottimo e che parametri ci sono impostati sul tuo telefono ?
<gigirock> flymilla, usi mozilla firefox ?
<flymilla> x il cell mi sono collegata tramite il tasto VPS..si per il portatile ho mozzilla
<gigirock> ok flymilla devo andare alla recita di mia figlia...tra un ora torno
<flymilla> grazie infinite per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<dodo_> ciao
<dodo_> a chi posso fare delle domande sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<mona_> come posso cambiare dns su ubuntu 14.04?
<cybernova> mona_, sarebbe molto meglio che tu lo facessi dal tuo modem/router
<mona_> ah okay
<Trix> salve a tutti
<pesmons> buonasera a tutti
<pesmons> qualcuno sa se ci sono problemi di compatibilità di Ubuntu con scheda madre Asrock n68-vs3 fx? a me crasha e non funziona la scheda di rete. Ho cercato con google ma non ho trovato gran che. Grazie.
<pesmons> qualcuno sa se ci sono problemi di compatibilità di Ubuntu con scheda madre Asrock n68-vs3 fx? a me crasha e non funziona la scheda di rete. Ho cercato con google ma non ho trovato gran che. Grazie.
<pesmons> scusate se l'avevo già scritto ma pensavo di aver sbagliato canale
<cristian_c> !ripeti | pesmons
<ubot-it> pesmons: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<pesmons> si, scusate, l'ho ripetuta per errore. Grazie
<cristian_c> pesmons, quale procio stai usando?
<cristian_c> pesmons, in quali occasioni crasha il sistema, e cosa accade esattamente?
<cristian_c> inoltre, quale ubuntu stai usando?
<pesmons> amd fx-6300
<pesmons> crasha dopo poco tempo di utilizzo ed ho provato altre distro anche non ubuntu ed è lo stesso anche live
<cristian_c> pesmons, crasha nel senso che si riavvia?
<pesmons> no, blocco + righe sullo schermo
<cristian_c> pesmons, quale scheda grafica utilizzi?
<pesmons> quella integrata NVIDIA GeForce 7025
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> pesmons, direi che hai ragione
<cristian_c> pesmons, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1003297
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1003297 in linux "10de:03ef [ASRock N68-VS3 FX] Networking and ACPI conflicts" [Low,Expired]
<cristian_c> pesmons, dovresti riaprire quella segnalazione di bug
<cristian_c> dato che è stata chiusa per inattività
<pesmons> quindi non è compatibile
<cristian_c> anzi, pare l'abbiano riaperto da un'altra parte
<cristian_c> pesmons, hai letto la segnalazione?
<pesmons> si, stavo leggendo ma non è che sono molto scaltro con l'inglese mi ci vuole un pò
<cristian_c> pesmons, si parla anche di vari workaround, leggila bene con calma
<pesmons> basta cambiare lo stato alla segnalazione o bisogna postare altro?
<cristian_c> pesmons, lì è un po' più complessa
<cristian_c> pesmons, ti suggerisco di leggere e provare con un workaround
<cristian_c> dato che hanno risolto così
<pesmons> come dovrei fare???
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pesmons, ripeto, leggi la segnalazione
<cristian_c> è scritto lì come hanno fatto
<pesmons> ok! più tardi ci provo e vi faccio sapere, adesso devo scappare che mi hanno chiamato a lavoro. Grazie per i suggerimenti a dopo!
<dumballover> C'è qualcuno che ha problemi quando condivide con google plus , a me succede che il computer va in crash si apre una schermata nera con dati che non riesco a capire la schermata finise con Kernel panic etc...adesso sono entrato con la mia seconda distro Ubuntu 14.04 il problema mi nasce con quiana 17 mate oggi è la terza volta che mentro condivido mi da questo problema e devo resettare?
<cybernova> !chat | dumballover
<ubot-it> dumballover: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dumballover> ok ubot-it
<Luca__> ciao a tutti
<Luca__> c'e' qualcuno? ho recentemente installato ubuntu e ho qualche problema...
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<Luca__> ciao a te
<fleurtherock> ho bisogno di un consiglio sui libri fuori catalogo
<cristian_c> fleurtherock, ?
<fleurtherock> come posso fare per trovarne uno anche in formato e-book
<cristian_c> !chat | fleurtherock
<ubot-it> fleurtherock: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Luca__
<ubot-it> Luca__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Luca__> ho finito di installare ubuntu e installato flashplayer, quando accedo a www.google.it mi dice che flashplayer e' "out of date". come posso risolvere?
<fleurtherock> scusate ho sbagliato pensavo di essere su l'altro chan
<Luca__> a www.google.it accedo tramite mozilla firefox
<cristian_c> Luca__, google.it fa segnalazioni di questo tipo? O.o
<Luca__> a quanto pare...
<cristian_c> Luca__, la cosa mi è nuova -,-
<Luca__> non mi fa accedere a niente, dice esattamente "WARNING! Your Flash Player may be out of date. Plese update to continue"
<Luca__> e se clicco su "OK" mi fa scaricare un .exe
<cristian_c> Luca__, diciamo che adobe non sviluppa più flash player per linux
<cristian_c> Luca__, anche questo è strano
<cristian_c> google.it non fa scaricare gli .exe
<Luca__> ah, e allora come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> Luca__, quale problema? C'è un problema
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Luca__, posta una schermata di sto google.it
<Luca__> eh, senza flashplayer non posso accedere alla pagina
<Luca__> e quindi non posso cercare niente
<cristian_c> Luca__, uhm, questo è un altro problema
<cristian_c> Luca__, quindi non hai installato il flash player?
<Luca__> si, e' installato
<cristian_c> Luca__, come l'hai installato?
<Luca__> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> Luca__, apri un browser
<Luca__> fatto
<cristian_c> Luca__, e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<Luca__> c'e' solo Chromoting Viewer
<Luca__> niente flashplayer
<cristian_c> Luca__, apri un terminale
<Luca__> fatto
<cristian_c> Luca__, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Luca__, posta il risultato su pastebin
<Luca__> si puo' caricare tramite comando il log su pastebin? o devo riscrivere a mano?
<cristian_c> Luca__, copia e incolla no?
<Luca__> ah, non sapevo si potesse selezionare il terminale ;P
<cristian_c> lol
<Luca__> pastebin.com/VWfHXJZe
<cristian_c> Luca__, di quale pc si tratta?
<cristian_c> e con quale browser riscontri il problema?
<Luca__> la marca?
<cristian_c> eh
<Luca__> browser sia firefox e chromium
<Luca__> il pc e' un Olivetti P-75, su cui c'era precedentemente installato Windows8
<cristian_c> Luca__, il problema si è sempre verificato su questo pc?
<Luca__> ubuntu l'ho installato oggi
<Luca__> qualche ora fa
<Luca__> e ho subito riscontrato il problema
<cristian_c> 14.04
<cristian_c> Luca__, prova about:plugins in firefox
<Luca__> c'e' solo Cromoting Viewer (come su chomium)
<Luca__> Chromoting Viewer*
<cristian_c> Luca__, puoi postarlo comunque?
<cristian_c> Luca__, 14.04?
<Luca__> cosa?
<Luca__> 14.04.01
<Luca__> cosa dovrei postare?
<cristian_c> Luca__, il contenuto di about:plugins
<cristian_c> tutto su pastebin
<Luca__> ok
<Luca__> pastebin.org/XdBaTTSB
<Luca__> .com
<cristian_c> Luca__, posta bene il link
<Luca__> pastebin.com/XdBaTTSB
<cristian_c> è tutto lì l'output?
<Luca__> si
<Luca__> sia su firefox che su chromium
<Luca__> devo scappare, provero' a chiedere domani
<Luca__> grazie comunque per l'aiuto
<cristian_c> Luca__, uhm
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> Luca__, il problema non colpisce solo ubuntu
<Luca__> ci sono
<cristian_c> nel senso, lo avrai anche con windows
<cristian_c> Luca__, perché il tuo router è stato colpito da malware
<cristian_c> non il pc
<cristian_c> Luca__, quello è un messaggio farlocco
<cristian_c> Luca__, meno male che non hai scaricato l'exe
<Luca__> lo escludo
<Luca__> su questo pc non ho problemi
<Luca__> ed e' connesso allo stesso router
<cristian_c> Luca__, da quel che leggo sul web, pare proprio sia un attacco al router
<Luca__> potresti darmi il link su cui hai trovato questa informazione?
<cristian_c> Luca__, te l'ho già postato in query
<cristian_c> ma ce ne sono altri
<Luca__> controllero'
<Luca__> grazie mille!! :)
<cristian_c> insomma, lo dicono un po' da tutte le parti
<cristian_c> e hanno risolto tutti nello stesso modo
<Luca__> ok domani provvedero' al reset del router
<cristian_c> ok
<Luca__> grazie e ciao
<joe____> salve
<joe____> salve aldone, puoi aiutarmi?
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<akis24> sera
<Nicola> ciao a tutti ho un problema che non riesco proprio a risolvere seppur aiutato in questi gg, la scelta finale a questo mio problema è stata quella di reinstalla re ubuntu 12.04.l4 lts mantenendo inalterate le info sulle partizioni che mi interessavano...
<Nicola> ero sicuro che così facendo il mio problema si sarebbe risolto...e invece niente
<Nicola> non riesco più a entrare con interfaccia grafica dentro a Ubuntu...mi spiego da terminale mi accetta user id e psw e mi fa fare le mie cose
<Nicola> ma quando arrivo a doverle mettere nella schermata di avvio niente
<Nicola> mi continua a rinviare sempre alla stessa schermata iniziale
<Nicola> e mi fa andare in bestia...
<Nicola> please qualcuno che sappia come aiutarmi?
<Nicola> il tutto dovrebbe essere sorto per un conflitto di driver della scheda video integrata nella scheda madre...sto parlando di una nvidia
<Nicola> qualcuno ha una qualche idea^
<Nicola> ?
<cristian_c> Nicola, da quando si verifica questo problema?
<Nicola> 4/5 gg
<cristian_c> Nicola, e che cosa è successo poco prima che si verificasse?
<Nicola> sto usando il pc o con il deludentissimo windows o da utente ospite...non vi dico quanto mi girino
<cristian_c> rispondi alla domanda
<Nicola> ho fatto un update e upgrade come al solito e poi mi ha detto che avevo un conflitto di driver per quanto concerne la scheda video
<Nicola> servivano driver più vecchi
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai installare driver video?
<Nicola> in questo forum sono stato consigliato e sembrava essere rrisolto il problema dei driver
<Nicola> ma non riesco ancora a entrare con mia psw
<cristian_c> quale forum?
<Nicola> allora mi è stato detto di fare ripristino
<Nicola> questa chat
<Nicola> scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ripeto
<Nicola> cosa che ho fatto da cd
<cristian_c> hai installato driver video?
<Nicola> si
<Nicola> quelli consigliati da terminale
<cristian_c> Nicola, consigliati da terminale?
<cristian_c> O.o
<spartacus_72> sera
<Nicola> si il terminale quando facevo startx mi diceva che i driver non mi andavano e che dovevo usare altri driver dicendomi gli utlimi supportati da mia scheda video
<cristian_c> Nicola, dico prima dei casini
<cristian_c> Nicola, perché usavi startx?
<Nicola> perchè era unico modo per poter entrare come admin
<Nicola> usare il terminale
<cristian_c> Nicola, entrare come admin?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nicola, perché entrare come admin?
<Nicola> mi spiego entrare usando mio userid e psw
<cristian_c> non è entrare come admin
<Nicola> scusa ancora
<cristian_c> Nicola, è cosa assai strana
<cristian_c> Nicola, comunque, si entra dalla schermata di login
<Nicola> lo credo
<cristian_c> io non ho capito quando hai installato questi benedetti driver
<cristian_c> e perché li hai installati
<Nicola> la prima volta me li ha installati lui facendo sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> Nicola, dunque, i driver non si installano così
<Nicola> la seconda una altra anima gentile come te mi ha guidato nel installare i vecchi driver
<cristian_c> Nicola, ,li hai scaricati da qualche parte?
<Nicola> no
<cristian_c> Nicola, i vecchi driver?
<Nicola> si
<cristian_c> uhm
<Nicola> non li ho scaricati
<Nicola> da nessun sito
<cristian_c> Nicola, e da dove li hai presi?
<Nicola> ripeto facendo update e ipgrade
<Nicola> up
<cristian_c> Nicola, ma i driver non si installano così
<cristian_c> vecchi/nuovi
<Nicola> e allora tutte le mie supposizioni si vanno a fare benedire
<cristian_c> eh
<Nicola> non avevo fatto altro in quella sessione
<Nicola> i video andavano scattosi e allora ho fatto un update e un upgrade+
<Nicola> da terminale
<cristian_c> scattosi?
<cristian_c> Nicola, ma sicuro che usi ubuntu?
<Nicola> si andavano molto male si caricavano ma si vedava il video a scatti
<Nicola> e non era un problema di connessione
<cristian_c> Nicola, quando hai installato ubuntu?
<Nicola> l'ultima volta un annetto fa
<cristian_c> Nicola, se ho capito bene, non hai installato i driver
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nicola, quindi che ubuntu hai?
<Nicola> no no i driver fidati che c'erano
<Nicola> 12.04.4 LTS
<cristian_c> Nicola, e se ho capito bene, il problema deriva dagli aggiornamenti di sistema
<cristian_c> Nicola, ma non li hai installati tu
<Nicola> me li ha messi mio brother che con ubuntu ci sa fare più di me che sono un semplice neofita
<cristian_c> lol
<Nicola> purtroppo lui sta a firenza e io a milano quindi il problema è che non sa come aiutarmi
<cristian_c> Nicola, ora hai accesso al sistema?
<Nicola> oggi provato a fare reinstallazione senza toccare i miei dati ma niente
<Nicola> si con cd di ubuntu che gira
<Nicola> così ho accesso al mio hard disk
<cristian_c> Nicola, all'hard disk o anche al sistema?
<cristian_c> riesci a fare il login?
<Nicola> mi fa entrare senza login
<Nicola> con il cd
<cristian_c> Nicola, ma stai parlando della live?
<Nicola> si
<cristian_c> io mi sto riferendo al sistema installato
<Nicola> no lì non posso prprio entrare
<Nicola> a parte se uso il terminale che allora mi fa usare i miei dati di login
<Nicola> ora stavo cercando di spostare i file che ho all'interno della partizione di ubuntu per formattare e reinstallare
<Nicola> ma mi dice dhe devo avere dei permessi maggiori
<Nicola> questo lo sto facendo da live
<cristian_c> Nicola, cioè puoi accedere al sistema da terminale?
<Nicola> si si
<cristian_c> Nicola, puoi accedere adesso?
<Nicola> da terminale lui mi riconosce
<cristian_c> lol
<spartacus_72> ragazzi,volevo criptare la home,con ecryptfs,creo un live user amministratore,mi loggo,inizio la procedura e si blocca dicendomi che la cartella .Private nn è vuota,come risolvo?
<Nicola> quindi esco dalla live?
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, perché creare un utente live amministratore?
<cristian_c> Nicola, certo
<spartacus_72> ciao cristian_c
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, beh,la home è in uso
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, live/temporaneo,pardon
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, dico, hai creato un utente
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, si,esattamente,utente temporaneo
<spartacus_72> mi sono espresso male con live
<Nicola> eccolo
<Nicola> ctrl alt e F2 e sono dentro
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, praticamente sei soltanto entrato in live
<cristian_c> ?
<Nicola> messo mia login e psw e me le accetta
<cristian_c> Nicola, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, no....ho solo creato un utente temporaneo,termina sessione e rientra col nuovo utente temporaneo
<Nicola> sono 2 comandi ?
<Nicola> mi dice un monte di cose
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, l'uso inappropriato del termine live che ho usato ti ha confuso! niente live,quindi!
<Nicola> il primo mi da una risposta lunghissima fra cui vi sono dei NB software from this repository is entirely unsupported by the ubuntu team
<Nicola> il secondo niente
<cristian_c> Nicola, è un unico comando
<cristian_c> Nicola, puoi copiare l'output su un file di testo?^
<Nicola> ops
<cristian_c> lol
<Nicola> non so come fare a te sto scrivendo col portatile mentre qui si parla del mio pc fisso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Nicola, puoi farlo comando > fileditesto.txt
<cristian_c> Nicola, poi da live recuperi il file di testo
<cristian_c> <spartacus_72> cristian_c, no....ho solo creato un utente temporaneo,termina sessione e rientra col nuovo utente temporaneo
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ho creato un utente temporaneo,sloggato e riloggato col temporaneo
<cristian_c> perché hai fatto ciò?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto perché root?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, come cripto la home dell'utente principale mentre è in uso?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, direi che nn posso,no?
<Nicola> mi dice che i software che provengono da questa repository non sono supportati dal team di ubuntu e che il software in 'universe' non riceverà alcuna revisione dal team di ubuntu che possono anche non essere sotto licenza libera
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, tu a che metodo avevi pensato?
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai creato il file di testo?
<Nicola> e lo dice per universe multiverse backportsprecise-security
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, un semplice:sudo ecryptfs-migrate-home -u nomeutente da utente temporaneo
<cristian_c> ripeto
<Nicola> >file di testo.txt
<cristian_c> !info encryptfs
<ubot-it> Package encryptfs does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Nicola, ?
<Nicola> ma non so come selezionare il testo
<cristian_c> Nicola, l'hai creato o no?
<cristian_c> !info ecryptfs-utils
<ubot-it> ecryptfs-utils (source: ecryptfs-utils): ecryptfs cryptographic filesystem (utilities). In component main, is optional. Version 103-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 96 kB, installed size 524 kB
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, io non credo tu debba creare utenti in live
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, non parliamo più di live,non c'entra nulla la live
<Nicola> scusa ma non so come copiarlo
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, lol
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, ma tui devi criptare la home, giusto?
<cristian_c> *tu
<spartacus_72> cristian_c,si
<cristian_c> Nicola, quindi non l'hai creato?
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, è molto semplice, non ti serve la live
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ridaje con la live,mai usata la live,mi ero espresso male prima
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, visto che è la tua home, basta che crei un nuovo utente sul sistema installato
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, lol
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ma la procedura si blocca col messaggio cartella .Private non libera
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, è quello che ho fatto,lo dico da un ora,ma si blocca
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, al posto di nomeutente cos'hai usato?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, il mio utente
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, quello della home da criptare
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, il problema è la cartella .Private non vuota
<cristian_c> è questo il messaggio preciso che ricevi?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, si: impossibile continuare,la cartella .Private non è vuota
<spartacus_72> ubuntu 12.04
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, puoi postare l'output di terminale?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, devo ripetere la procedura,non sono loggato col temporaneo adesso,cmq è strano
<cristian_c> Nicola, hai fatto?
<Nicola> sto entrando nella live
<Nicola> e provo a dare comando da lì e vedere se te lo riesco a mandare così
<Nicola> ma ora non mi si vede nulla neanche dalla live solo mouse bianco su schermata nera
<Nicola> ha qualche cosa a che fare con comando dato prima?
<Nicola> provo a riavviare
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, se provo a riconfigurare la cartella .Private,come da wiki,questo è l errore che ottengo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7583010/
<Nicola> se do stesso comando da terminale dentro la live dovrebbe darmi stessi risultati?
<cristian_c> Nicola, il comando non va dato in live
<cristian_c> Nicola, non ho capito se hai digitato il comando da terminale o no
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, quale wiki?
<cristian_c> 'come da wiki'
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, quindi avevi già creato questa cartella privata precedentemente?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, è questa la cosa che nn capisco,non ho mai creato questa cartella
<cristian_c> ok
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, e nn ho criptato la home in fase di installazione,evidentemente
<cristian_c> ma è presente?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> <spartacus_72> cristian_c, è questa la cosa che nn capisco,non ho mai creato questa cartella
<cristian_c> non l'hai creata ma è presente
<cristian_c> cosa c'è dentro?
<cristian_c> è accessibile?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, è accessibile solo con sudo nautilus
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, l'utente temporaneo amministratore ci accede?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ma è impossibile vedere il contenuto dei file
<spartacus_72> si
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, magari è criptata
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ovvio,lo è
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, dunque, strano che si sia creata da sola
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, la puoi cancellare, se non ti interessa?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, volevo questa conferma da te
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Recuperare la passphrase per il montaggio
<cristian_c> Se si è dimenticata la passphrase per il montaggio della cartella è possibile recuperarlo digitando il seguente comando all'interno di un finestra di terminale:
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, si,avevo letto
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, prova ad accederci
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, da errore anche quel comando
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, hai controllato il man del comando?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> spartacus_72,  e quale parametro hai utilizzato nel comando?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase .Private
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, infatti adesso chiede passphrase
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, quella utente nn la accetta
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, non so più che fare
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, stai andando a caso
<cristian_c> che c'entra .Private come parametro?
<cristian_c> ho come l'impress
<cristian_c> ho come l'impressione che non hai letto bene il man
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, il parametro del man è solo questo:ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase [file]
<spartacus_72> nn c'è altro nel man
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ~/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase login_passphrase
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ripeto: Usage:
<spartacus_72> ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase [file]
<spartacus_72> tutto qui
<Lino> Ragazzi ho installato Ubuntu ma è in inglese ho installa la versione juicy con i pacchetti italiani ma non me li fa attivare sapete dove sta il problema? Vado sul supporto lingua e seleziono italiano lo metto in cima poi chiudo quando rientro ritorna l inglese in cima
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, eh, ma sul wiki mi pare ci sia un parametro
<cristian_c> Lino, juicy?
<Lino> Si gnome
<cristian_c> ?
<Lino> Vol dir
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> Lino, non conosco nessun juicy
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed
<Lino> Sapresti dirmi la procedura?
<cristian_c> Lino, chiariamoci: quale ubuntu stai usando?
<cristian_c> lol
<andry012> Salve oggi go installato ubuntu 14.04 tls
<andry012> ma ho problemi per quanto riguarda scaricare applicazione del tipo google chrome e non mi funziona vlc, quando voglio scaricare qualcosa da internet mi chiede di scegliere un applicazione...
<matrix_net> sera
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-04
<glpiana> ola
<waterfall> ciao a tutti
<waterfall> volevo creare una sorta di disco d'emergenza via usb. Qualcuno sa se è possibile mettere 2 versioni di ubuntu sulla stessa chiavetta e come si fa? Grazie
<cristian_c> waterfall, da quel che so, si può fare via cd
<cristian_c> waterfall, però non ho capito che ci devi mettere sull'usb
<waterfall> volevo creare una chiavetta d'emergenza con 2 versioni di ubuntu
<cristian_c> waterfall, chiariamoci: vuoi installare due versioni di ubuntu sulla pendrive?
<cristian_c> oppure ho capito male
<cristian_c> ?
<waterfall> no hai capito bene
<cristian_c> allora non c'è problema
<cristian_c> waterfall, considera la pendrive come se fosse un hard disk
<cristian_c> invece di installare sull'hard disk del pc, installi sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> dalla live
<waterfall> mi mette su grub e all'avvio posso selezionare ciò che voglio
<waterfall> non ci avevo pensato grazie ^_^
<cristian_c> waterfall, il grub lo installi sulla pendrive
<cristian_c> quando partizioni lo specifichi
<cristian_c> waterfall, il fatto è che dovresti possedere una pendrive abbastanza spaziosa da contenere due SO
<waterfall> 32gb
<cristian_c> tanto hai detto che è di mergenza, quindi non ci devi installare chissà che
<cristian_c> +e
<waterfall> no no mi basta che riesca ad avviare qualsiasi pc e mi consenta di recuperare i dati
<cristian_c> waterfall, ma scusa la domanda: perché proprio due SO invece di uno?
<cristian_c> waterfall, allora non è una buona idea
<cristian_c> waterfall, avevi detto che volevi installare su pendrive
<waterfall> mhhh mi sa che hai ragione meglio mettere una semplice live su una pendrive e usare quella
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> della serie "roviniamoci la vita" :)
<waterfall> no della serie complichiamoci le cose semplici ^_^
<ExPBoy> stessa cosa
<also__> buon giorno a tutti qualche "anima" pia disposta ad aiutarmi per problema wifi ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | also__
<ubot-it> also__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<also__> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<also__> :))
<cristian_c> lol
<also__> non riesco a vedere e far funzionare rete wifi , scheda bradcom 4312 ,firmware-b43-lpphy-, ubuntu 12.04.lts (lette decine di guide...ma non capisco..come mai non si muove nulla)
<cristian_c> è quel decine di guide che mi preoccupa XD
<cristian_c> !broadcom | also__
<ubot-it> also__: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cristian_c> also__, attualmente ti colleghi in eth?
<also__> si cristian
<cristian_c> also__, io ti consiglio i b43
<cristian_c> also__, lshw -C network
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586575/
<also__> openiduser3611
<also__> (grazie..9
<also__> )
<cristian_c> also__, dpkg - l | grep b43
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586587/
<also__> openiduser3611
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> also__, digita bene il comando
<also__> sono un disastro sorry pensavo fossero separati..
<cristian_c> ah, scusa, ho sbagliato io
<cristian_c> dpkg -l | grep b43
<also__> tutti e due insieme?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> also__, è un unico comando
<also__> e' un unic comando?
<also__> grazie..:)+
<cristian_c> lol
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586605/
<cristian_c> also__, rimuovi i pacchetti non necessari
<cristian_c> ad esempio, rc  firmware-b43-installer                     1:015-9                             Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver
<also__> ehm se cosi gentile da dirmi....qali debboe  limnare e come ?
<cristian_c> also__, ho già indicato quale
<cristian_c> also__, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586624/
<cristian_c> also__, digita bene
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586638
<cristian_c> also__, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586655/
<cristian_c> also__, prova a riavviare il sistema
<also__> ok grazie mi ricconnetto dopo il riavvio
<also___> ehm...
<also___> nulla..:(( come altre volte in fase di chiusura...del sistema su schermo nero paroline bianche orribili..: could note wrtie bytes broken pipes..
<ExPBoy> ?
<also___> ops..expboy era per cristian_c che mi stava aiutando
<ExPBoy> also___: si si ma è che non capisco il messaggio
<ExPBoy> magari lui lo capisce
<also___> lo spero..:)
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> :P
<cristian_c> also___, rfkill list
<also___> nulla...
<also___> :)
<cristian_c> also___, non restituisce output?
<cristian_c> also___, secondo me hai incasinato a tal punto, che dovresti reinstallare il pacchetto
<cristian_c> visto che avevi sovrapposto due pacchetti confliggenti
<also___> ehm...
<also___> ti seguio  dimi..tutto:)
<cristian_c> also___, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586605/
<cristian_c> disinstalla i due rimanenti
<cristian_c> e reinstalla firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<also___> non odiarmi cristian...
<also___> per disinstallarli..da terminale
<also___> non sono abile
<cristian_c> also___, fallo dal gestore pacchetti
<also___> ok
<also___> elimina tutto cio che e' bcm allora
<cristian_c> also___, hai installato altra roba?
<cristian_c> ora si spiega tutto...
<ExPBoy> pacioccamento totsale
<also___> ops solo ed abbaodnanato sto cancellando tutti i bcm dal gestore paccheti erano due pero'..
<also___> ExPboy posso chidere a te? ho disinstallato tutti i driver bcm ,ora tento di installare solo i divere giusti b43 driver (LP-PHY version)
<also___> ma dal gestore non me li fa installare dice dipedenze
<also___> irrisolte...ù
<also___> The list of changes is not available yet.  Please use http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/015-9/+changelog until the changes become available or try again later.
<also___> e non funziona nulla sigh..sigh sigh
<tado> ciao a tutti! ho un problema di grafica: a finestre massimizate, il cursore del mouse è sfalsato rispetto allo schermo, e devo cliccare 1 cm più in alto di un link per selezionarlo. mi era stato detto di aspettare per il nuovo installer intel, ho installato il tutto, ma il problema persiste... qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> tado, non so come sian messi sti driver intel. prova a cambiare la frequenza di refresh dello schermo. se i driver se lo portano ditreo, usa lo strumento di configurazione intel
<tado> glpiana: l'unica cosa che ho è l'installer, che a sua volta mi ha fatto installare i driver corretti. (da qui: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/05/intel-linux-graphics-driver-installer-1-0-5).  immagino per altro i nuovi driver vengano selezionati automaticamente?
<tado> glpiana: come faccio ad intervenire sulla frequenza di refresh?
<Peppe_> salve a tutti, ho un problema di riproduzione video di file mkv
<glpiana> tado, prova ad andare nelle impostazioni di sistema, nella sezione relativa allo schermo, e vedi se hai la possibilità di cambiare il refresh intanto
<glpiana> !dettagli | Peppe_
<ubot-it> Peppe_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<tado> glpiana: no, non c'è... credo finalmente di aver trovato il mio bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308317
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1308317 in unity "applications in full-screen do not align properly after minimization" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Peppe_> Uso Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, scheda grafica nvidia ge force gt540m, intel core i5..ho scaricato dei film da qbittorrent in formato mkv, inutile dire che con i codec win li legge..ma qua non ci sono riuscito con nessun player..ne vlc, ne gnome mplayer, ne xine
<glpiana> tado, l'unica cosa che puoi fare è seguire quel bug e vedere quando viene rilasciato il fix
<glpiana> tado, ma sti driver danno prestazioni diverse rispetto a quelli già inclusi in ubuntu?
<glpiana> Peppe_, installa il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras  anzitutto
<also__> utente novello : Wifi bradcom 4312 ubuntu 12.04lts NON va.Installati da gestore pacchetti b43-fwcutter e driver corretti per scheda Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version).ma non va nulla..:(
<Peppe_> glpiana sempre dal center_
<glpiana> also__, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci
<glpiana> !paste | also__
<ubot-it> also__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Peppe_, se lo trovi sì, se no dimmelo che ti do il comando da terminale
<Peppe_> ok ci provo grazie
<glpiana> also__, anche l'output di: lsmod
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586989/
<also__> openiduser3611
<tado> glpiana: ok grazie. almeno ho trovato un bug a cui fare riferimento :)
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7586992/
<glpiana> also__, non è necessario riportare il nome utente
<also__> grazia glipina secondo e' output di lsmod
<glpiana> also__, fai lo tsesso con: dpkg -l | grep b43
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587010/
<glpiana> also__, scrivi nel terminale: sudo modprobe b43
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587014/
<glpiana> also__, ora ripassami: lsmod
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587019/
<glpiana> also__, ora scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587028/
<glpiana> also__, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<glpiana> also__, poi di nuovo: sudo iwlist scan
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587031/
<glpiana> also__, rfkill list
<Peppe_> glpiana ho installato il pacchetto ubuntu-restricted-extras ma i file mkv non si leggono e vlc continua a darmi questo messaggio: VLC non supporta il formato audio o video "hevc". Sfortunatamente non c'è modo di risolvere il problema. L'audio si sente con qualsiasi lettore o quasi ma il video non ne vuol sapere
<krabador> Peppe_, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<krabador> !pastebin | Peppe_
<ubot-it> Peppe_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587041/
<glpiana> also__, cerca l'interruttore della wifi. torno tra 20 minuti
<also__> ok...ehm glpiana...ma dove puo' essere?
<also__> grzie intanto..
<krabador> also__, se non è un tasto fisico, è un tasto f, richiamato con il tasto fn
<krabador> se è un notebook
<also__> e' un notebook
<also__> vecchino..
<krabador> guarda sui tasti f, e vedi se una di esse ha un simbolo che richiama il wifi
<krabador> dovesse esserci, quella funzione la richiami con il tasto fn, in basso a sinistra
<also__> mi pare non ci sia..ma c'e icona...con wifi...vista ora con luce arancio accesa..
<also__> ma se la schiaccio non succede nulla
<krabador> also__, deve esserci anche il tasto , e scusami ma "mi pare" non è sufficiente
<also__> scusa tasco con icona
<also__> luce arancio
<also__> non sugli f
<also__> ma vicino pulsante di accensione
<also__> pc
<krabador> quante volte l'hai premuto?
<also__> ehm una
<also__> qaundo avvio pc
<also__> dievnat blu per un po
<also__> poi torna arancio
<krabador> rimanda allora rfkill list
<also__> ok
<also__> come prima
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587041/
<krabador> ok, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> e di nuovo rfkill list
<also__> non cambia nulla sempre stesso risultato..
<krabador> also__, cd /etc/modprobe.d
<also__> hard bloked : yes
<krabador> e manda il comando ls
<krabador> vedi se c'è qualcosa all'interno
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587084/
<also__> blacklist-oss.conf  in blu evidenziato
<Peppe_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587087/
<krabador> Peppe_, non usare pastebin in quel modo
<Peppe_> ho notato.. :/ sorry
<krabador> also__, gedit blacklist.conf
<krabador> also__, e pastebin del contenuto
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587094/
<krabador> Peppe_, il pastebin ti era stato chiesto per il risultato di dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<krabador> also__, allora, chiudi gedit, manda sudo gedit blacklist.conf , metti il cancelletto a fianco della linea blacklist b43 , salva , riavvia
<Peppe_> krabador ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587103/
<also__> ehm krabador
<also__> ora lanciando gedit blacklist.conf
<also__> mi appare foglio bianco..
<krabador> also__, sei uscito dal terminale?
<also__> mi sa che ho fatto questa schioccehzza prima
<also__> scusami
<krabador> dovevi solo chiudere l'editor di testo , non tutto
<krabador> also__, allora, riapri il terminale
<also__> ok
<krabador> cd /etc/modprobe.d
<krabador> sudo gedit blacklist.conf
<krabador> metti il cancelletto a fianco della linea blacklist b43
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> attento, per favore.
<also__> cancelletto prima di blacklist 43 giusto?
<krabador> Peppe_, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* gstreamer1.0-*
<also__> # blacklist b43
<also__> corretto?
<Peppe_> sto installando
<krabador> also__, si, salvi , riavvii
<krabador> Peppe_, che ubuntu stai usando?
<Peppe_> 14.04 lts amd64
<also__> Krabador nulla acci!! sono ancora con cavo ethernete unica cosa sotto icona e' comparsa voce non evidenziata e non cliccabile....rete senza fili sconessa da switch hardware..
<krabador> also__, adesso manda rfkill list
<also__> sempre come prima
<krabador> rfkill list unblock all
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587194/
<Peppe_> krabador come si fa a selezionare in rosso il nick? è un bel po che non uso più la chat e non mi ricordo.. cmq ho installato
<krabador> Peppe_, riprova con vlc ad mandare il tuo video
<Peppe_> krabador niente..sempre lo stesso messaggio: VLC non supporta il formato audio o video "hevc". Sfortunatamente non c'è modo di risolvere il problema.
<krabador> piano con le affermazioni
<Peppe_> VLC l'ha detto mica io ^_^
<krabador> Peppe_, manda software-properties-gtk
<also__> Krabador ...hai visto risultato? sempre uguale sigh..
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<krabador> also__, e tu hai mandato rfkill list unblock all  ?
<also__> no
<krabador> also__, segui, per vafore
<also__> perdonami...sono fuso e' paarso sopra il mio report sorry
<glpiana> also__, è mica un portatile della acer?
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587208/
<also__> glpiana no hp 550
<Peppe_> krabador da terminale mi ha aperto la sezione Software e aggiornamenti
<krabador> Peppe_, va nella voce "altro software"
<Peppe_> si
<krabador> Peppe_, clicca su aggiungi
<Peppe_> ok riga APT cosa digito?
<krabador> also__, rfkill unblock all
<krabador> Peppe_, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/strukturag/libde265/ubuntu trusty main
<krabador> also__, sudo rfkill unblock all
<also__> Krabador ,non fa nulla ritorna col prompt senza altro
<krabador> Peppe_, clicca su aggiungi sorgente
<also__> ora rifaccio :)
<krabador> Peppe_, chiudi correttamente la finestra
<Peppe_> ok sto aggiornando
<also__> nulla nemmeno con sudo mi rimanda il prompt senza altro
<glpiana> also__, non deve dare output
<also__> ops perdonatemi
<also__> si e' bloccata la chat?
<Peppe_> krabador mi da un errore: W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9641080A705C2B92, W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-backports_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<krabador> Peppe_, torna sul terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-libde265 gstreamer1.0-libde265 libde265
<also__> ( quando potete..sono qui..ho esuegito anche sudo rfkill unblock all  non mi ha dato output
<krabador> also__, rimanda rfkill list
<also__> sempre alle solite sigh
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587289/
<Peppe_> ok krabador appena finisce ti dico
<krabador> Peppe_, fa il pastebin
<krabador> also__, hai anche win, in questo notebook?
<also__> no krabador formatto installando ubuntu
<Peppe_> krabador ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587302/
<krabador> Peppe_, software-properties-gtk
<Peppe_> si
<krabador> nella tab "software per ubuntu" , clicca sul menu "scaricare da" e va su altro
<Peppe_> fatto
<krabador> va su italia, e selezione ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<krabador> fai scegli server
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> torna sul terminale, e rimanda lo stesso comando di prima
<Peppe_> ok sta aggiornando
<also__> scusate secondo voi questo potrebbe essere utile ?
<also__> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=536313
<krabador> also__, va in bios,e fa un reset
<krabador> also__, riavvia e riprova
<also__> krabador dici della scheda?
<also__> wifi? perdona sono ignorante..
<also__> mi dici come fare? grazie mille in anticpip
<krabador> also__, no, del pc
<also__> anticipo...
<krabador> also__, consulta il manuale del notebook
<also__> ehm...
<krabador> che puoi trovare sul sito del produttore
<also__> avercelo..cmq..cerco..:)
<also__> grazie
<also__> ma debbo reinstallare tutto dopo?
<krabador> no
<also__> ok
<Peppe_> krabador mi è risultato un errore di connessione e si è chiuso ma l'impostazione è presente..vado sul terminale?
<krabador> Peppe_, la connessione deve essere stabile
<krabador> Peppe_, rimanda il comando
<also__> la voce che debbo cercare krabador e' reset ?
<also__> bios?
<Peppe_> krabador non so che dirti..la connessione mi risulta stabile..ho anche chiuso bittorrent..eppure l'errore dice così: W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9641080A705C2B92, W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ubuntu.mirror.garr.it_mirrors_ubuntu-archive_dists_trusty-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash
<krabador> Peppe_, per favore
<krabador> non incollare
<Peppe_> ok..
<krabador> il problema in quest'errore, è un repositories di ubuntu
<krabador> Peppe_, di nuovo software-properties-gtk
<krabador> ma cambia "scarica da" , in server principale
<Peppe_> ok stavolta ci sono
<krabador> Peppe_, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 705C2B92
<krabador>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-libde265 gstreamer1.0-libde265 libde265
<krabador> dopo aver chiuso correttamente le finestre
<Peppe_> krabador ok..dovremmo esserci http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587397/
<krabador> Peppe_, sudo apt-get install  vlc-libde265
<Peppe_> krabador, dice impossibile trovare pacchetto vlc-libde265
<krabador> Peppe_, sudo apt-cache search vlc
<Peppe_> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587424/
<krabador> Peppe_, sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-libde265
<krabador> e adesso funzionerà il tuo video
<Peppe_> ok installato.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587431/
<Peppe_> provo a vedere
<krabador> il tutto è avvenuto tramite l'inserimento di una fonte software esterna non ufficiale, un ppa, il cui utilizzo è sconsigliato
<krabador> questo ppa, è abbastanza affidabile,e finalizzato solo a questo
<krabador> Peppe_, qualora riscontri problemi con gli aggiornamenti del sistema, vallo a disabilitare
<ragnarok> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema. quando vedo i video con vlc da quando ho aggiornato all'ultima versione di ubuntu, quando skippo in avanti l'audio si disabilita, cosa può essere?
<Peppe_> krabador finalmente funziona ^_^ ti ringrazio
<ragnarok> quando skippo in avanti il video si disabilita l'audio
<Peppe_> qualora volessi disabilitarlo (ma non credo) come dovrei fare?
<krabador> Peppe_, torni in "altro software"
<krabador> e togli la linea che ti ho fatto mettere
<krabador> software-properties-gtk .----- altro software
<Peppe_> ah ok grazie mille ^_^
<ragnarok> krabador, ne sai qualcosa?
<also__> ri..ciao a tutti ho fatto reset da bios...( acceso e spenta lan wifi ma nulla ) qualche anima buona? wifi bcm4132 ,ubutun 12.04. lts ,driver giusti
<also__> ma sempre voce rete wifi disconessa da swith hardware,,,
<also__> disabilitata pardon
<ragnarok> qualcuno che mi da una mano? :)
<also__> provo ad attende..:)
<glpiana> ragnarok, con qualsiasi filmato?
<glpiana> also__, hai anche windows su questo notebook?
<also__> glpiana ,no
<also__> quando ho installato ubuntu
<also__> l'ho cancellato
<also__> con installazione
<glpiana> also__, torniamo a quello che mi dicevi prima: ha un interruttore sul case del notebook sta scheda?
<also__> vedo l'icona wifi
<also__> vicino al pulsanate
<also__> power
<glpiana> !enter | also__
<ubot-it> also__: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<also__> e' arancione ora
<glpiana> also__, oki, apri un terminale e scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | also__
<ubot-it> also__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<also__> ok...iconda wifi vicino al pulsanate power ,arancione ora all'avvio blu
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587587/
<also__> ora sono connesso con cavo ethernet
<glpiana> also__, ora premi UNA volta il pulsante, quindi ridai dmesg | tail
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587603/
<glpiana> also__, hai premuto qualche tasto?
<also__> il pulsante wifi ( in arancio )  una sola volta
<glpiana> also__, non è che riesci a premerlo un po' di più? qui sembra che non abbia fatto nulla
<also__> ho visto ma avevo premuto a lungo...cmq riporvo
<also__> uan o due volte pero?
<glpiana> also__, sempre una volta, a meno che premendolo due volte tu sappia già di far cambiare colore alla luce
<also__> no la luce non cambia mai...
<glpiana> also__, scrivi nel terminale: lsmod | grep b43
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587627/
<also__> riposto magari non e' apparso..:)
<also__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7587627/
<glpiana> also__, boh, è bloccata. puoi provare a spegnere tutto, staccare alimentazione e batteria per una diecina di minuti e poi riprovare. è bloccata via hardware, ma se non funziona l'interruttore c'è poco da fare
<glpiana> ora stacco, ciao
<also__> ok grazie
<jester-> also__: nel bios è abilitata?
<fra_dolcino> ciao una mano per configurazione conky?
<fra_dolcino> sto usando xubuntu 14.04, ho seguito questa guida http://www.unixmen.com/install-conky-lua-ubuntu-14-0413-1013-04-debian-fedora-linux-mint-opensuse/
<fra_dolcino> il problema è che rimane in modalità testuale, non legge bene file .conkyrc
<fra_dolcino> questo è l'output dal terminale http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7587775/
<spartacus_72> salve
<mnemonik> ciao... ho un problema... utilizzo Ubuntu 12.04 e ho notato che il computer per spegnersi impiega molto tempo... prima dello spegnimento (con la schermata scusa) compaiono alcune scritte... 1 di queste riguarda Winbind, 1 fa riferimento a saned (/etc/default/saned) e un'altra fa riferimento a "battery"... anche se il mio computer è un desktop
<Vale_> Buongiorno. E' possibile porre una domanda?
<spartacus_72> jester-, ciao,daresti un occhio? che diamine è successo alla swap? https://img.bi/
<Vale_> Ho un problema a cui non ho trovato risposta nelle FAQ. Sto tentando una installazione, ma il monitor diventa scuro e sembra che tutto sia bloccato. Ho provato tre diverse distribuzioni, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso...
<jester-> Vale_: al menu della live tasto F6 e setta nomodeset
<Vale_> Grazie Jester Grazie!!! E' partito con Lubuntu :) Si può fare lo stesso anche con le altre distribuzioni?
<PMSAS> CIao
<PMSAS> Aiuto
<nik_> ciao a tutti ho già usato la chat per un problema e ringrazio per le risposte che mi hanno fatto risolvere il problema
<nik_> comunque ho un problema cioè ho installato ubuntu  tutto ok ma dopo ho avviato i programmi che si chiudono tutti
<nik_> inaspettatamente
<nik_> aiutatemi
<jester-> nik_: spiega meglio
<nik_> orq mk dice sorry, Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error
<jester-> nik_: facendo cosa
<nik_> stando su internet
<jester-> nik_: e poi che succede
<nik_> mi escono sotto allaf finestra di errore show details e continue
<jester-> ok chiudi la finestra e?
<nik_> non succiede niente sooo che i programmi per aggiornare si chiudono
<jester-> nik_: programmi per aggiornare?
<nik_> si per aggiornare ubuntu
<jester-> nik_: apri un terminale
<nik_> fatto
<jester-> nik_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nik_> tutto in un rigo o al prmo premo in vio e poi scrivo il secondo
<jester-> tutto assieme
<nik_> mi chiede do you want to continue [Y/n]
<jester-> secondo te?
<nik_> y
<jester-> una volta che ce l'hai fuori pisci o no?
<nik_> ok
<nik_> nn t
<nik_> ti incazzare
<nik_> mi ha fatto nuovamente  Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error
<jester-> nik_: riavvia
<gaggio> ciao
<gaggio> ho bisogno di un aiuto
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<gaggio> ok,ho installato mythbuntu da usb ma funziona solo con la penna inserita,come posso risolvere il problema?grazie
<jester-> gaggio: installando grub sul primo disco
<jester-> gaggio: hai uefi?
<gaggio> non uefi,è un pc vecchio
<jester-> gaggio: comunque se hai installato su ube è normale la cosa
<jester-> devi installare grum sulla usb e ripristinare mbr del disco
<jester-> poi volendo usare ubuntu dovrai fare ul boot da usb se il pc lo supporta
<gaggio> ho provato a immettere questo codice sudo grub-install /dev/sda ma non risolvo nulla
<gaggio> che cosa è grum?
<jester-> gaggio: grub
<jester-> gaggio: apri gparted e controlla che dev è la usb
<jester-> lo installi li e poi ripristini la mbr del disco
<jester-> gaggio: il pc suppota boot da usb?
<jester-> supporta
<gaggio> solo da usb,il dvd non va...è la mia prima installazione di ubuntu non so ancora come muovermi
<jester-> gaggio: eh i pc fa il boot da usb o no
<gaggio> ad esempio,come apro gparted?
<gaggio> si lo fa
<jester-> se non te lo devi tenere cosi, a parte il fatto che su usb è una mezza ciofeca
<gaggio> mi puoi istruire su come installare una grub sulla usb?
<jester->  gaggio  ripeto: il pc fa il boot da usb?
<gaggio> si
<jester-> gaggio: devi quardare che /dev è la usb
<gaggio> come?
<jester-> gaggio: con gparted
<jester-> alias editor partizioni
<jester-> gaggio: una volta installato provi il boot da usb se funza ripristini mbr del disco
<jester-> !mabr | gaggio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mabr'
<jester-> !mabr | gaggio
<jester-> !mbr | gaggio
<ubot-it> gaggio: Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<gaggio> non ho gparted
<gaggio> ho comunque installato correttamente
<jester-> gaggio: installalo
<gaggio> ok,la chiavetta è dev3
<gaggio> come imposto la mbr?
<^Alita> Buonasera
<^Alita> Sto cercando di fare l'avanzamento do distribuzione dalla 13.10 alla 14.04 server
<^Alita> Ma continua a darmi errori di hashish e Blocca l'avanzamento
<^Alita> Hash, scusate
<lucanow> Sera a tutti!
<lucanow> Avrei bisogno di aiuto...c'è nessuno?
<lucanow> Sono solo?
<lucanow> Help me!
<lucanow> Avrei bisogno di aiuto...c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | lucanow
<ubot-it> lucanow: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<lucanow> Ah pardon...sono un neofito.
<cristian_c> si dice neofita
<cristian_c> :)
<lucanow> Errore di digitazione...
<lucanow> ...pardon again!
<lucanow> Dopo queste due magre figure vado con la domanda: volevo installare su un pc lubuntu...al momento del download mi parte il download di un file iso...
<lucanow> ....partendo dal presupposto che nè il mio pc nè il pc di destinazione hanno il lettore/masterizzatore...
<lucanow> ...come posso fare per installare lubuntu magari direttamente tramite una pendrive?
<lucanow> Sempre ammesso che sia possibile.
<gaggio> lascia perdere,rimani in windos,sto ubuntu crea solo problemi......e sta gente bada solo a come digiti le parole,si tira un gran viaggio e non è in grado di aiutare nessuno
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lucanow, puoi usare dei software
<cristian_c> lucanow, sei su win?
<lucanow> Sì.
<cristian_c> lucanow, premesso che tenere windows non è una cattiva idea, ti conviene sempre provare in live prima di installare
<cristian_c> !usbwin | lucanow
<ubot-it> lucanow: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> gaggio, se hai difficoltà nell'utilizzo di *buntu, puoi benissimo postare la tua domanda e aspettare un eventuale risposta
<cristian_c> *un'
<cristian_c> ma è fondamentale scrivere i dettagli del problema
<lucanow> Grazie a tutti per i consigli!!!
<nik_> Ciao e grazie ho risolto
<cristian_c> lol
<spartacus_72> sera
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, hai risolto?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, ciao cri
<spartacus_72> ho risolto,ma nn ho criptato
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, quando reinstallo cripto,è meglio
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, per quanto riguarda la cartella privata?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, l'ho eliminata,e a quel punto mi faceva procedere tranquillamente
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, quindi non hai recuperato il contenuto?
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, no,vedevo i file ma nessun programma li apriva
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, ti avevo segnalato una pagina di askubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, cmq la cartella la crea ecrypt,in automatico
<Aguero> Ciao devo aquistsre un nuovo computer qualcuno puo darmi una mano?
<spartacus_72> Aguero, servono soldi?
<Aguero> No, non so che modello prendere
<spartacus_72> Aguero, dipende da che utilizzo ne farai
<cristian_c> lol
<Aguero> Comuqnue se proprio vuoi ti do il mio conto e me lo riempi dato che è vuoto XD
<cristian_c> !chat | Aguero
<ubot-it> Aguero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spartacus_72> Aguero, abbiamo lo stesso conto!
<Aguero> Ok ciao
<Aguero> Cambio sezione ciao ciao ci rivedremo
<spartacus_72> ciao
<cristian_c> lol
<auser> salve volevo montare un secondo disco, ho usato l' applicazione Disk e ho sbagliato disco.... ho sconfigurato qualcosa e adesso quando riavvio non riesce a montare \
<auser> adesso sono da una Live
<cristian_c> auser, esattamente, cos'hai fatto?
<auser> avevo creato una cartella /secondhd
<auser> e volevo montare il secondo disco in quella cartella
<auser> selezono il disco... ma ho sbagliato disco LOL
<auser> ora all' avvio non trova \
<cristian_c> non ho capito cos'hai fatto dopo aver creato la cartella
<cristian_c> ma dove hai creato la cartella?
<auser> ero su ubuntu e ho creato una cartella qualsiasi in root
<auser> in quella cartella volevo montare il secondo HD
<cristian_c> ah, quindi direttamente nel filesystem?
<auser> ok.. con fstab non riuscivo e ho aperto l' applicazione Disk
<auser> si
<cristian_c> auser, e dopo aver creato la cartella, cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<auser> ho aperto l' applicazione Disk
<cristian_c> e cos'hai fatto dopo aver aperto Disks?
<auser> selezionato il disco, cliccato la rotellina di settings
<auser> e montato il disco su quella cartella
<cristian_c> come l'hai montato?
<auser> ma il disco era sbagliato :D
<auser> tutto da GUI
<auser> insomma cristian_c ora non ricordo cosa ho cliccato
<cristian_c> non ho capito cos'hai fatto dopo aver selezionato il disco e aver cliccato sul pulsante 'Ulteriori azioni'
<cristian_c> auser, e invece è importante
<cristian_c> auser, altrimenti come facevi a sapere cosa dovevi fare?
<cristian_c> a parte il fatto di aver scelto il disco sbagliato
<auser> ho cliccato Mount Option
<auser> e in Mount Point ho messo /secondhd
<auser> poi me ne sono accorto e mi pare di aver rimediato
<cristian_c> auser, io non vedo quest'opzione in Disks
<auser> devi cliccare la rotellia
<auser> e cosi esce un soft menu
<auser> dove in inglese c'è
<cristian_c> sì, ma non vedo quell'opzione
<cristian_c> forse perchè è montato il mio
<cristian_c> ma mi sembra strano comunque
<auser> Edit Mount Option
<cristian_c> in che punto del menù si trova l'opzione?
<auser> mi prendi in giro o sbaglio?
<auser> è un menu di 5-6 opzioni
<auser> ma hai selezionato un disco?
<auser> una partizione?
<cristian_c> auser, ovviamente sì
<auser> anche nella live mi esce
<cristian_c> ho fatto entrambe le cose
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> in che punto del menù si trova l'opzione?
<cristian_c> il mio è in italiano, ma vorrei capire a cosa ti riferisci
<auser> cristian_c, ma se ci sono 4-5 scelte
<auser> non è che sapendo che è terza o quarta cambia qualcosa
<cristian_c> va bene, ma dimmi qual'è l'opzione precedente e quella successiva
<cristian_c> auser, tu prova a dirlo
<cristian_c> senza polemizzare
<auser> la precedente è
<auser> Change  PassPhrase
<auser> ma non è attiva
<cristian_c> hai ragione scusa
<cristian_c> ho 'Modifica opzioni di montaggiop'
<cristian_c> -p
<cristian_c> che è disattivato
<cristian_c> ovviamente
<auser> si devi togliere Automatic Mount Option
<auser> in inglese
<auser> io ho modificato manualmente Mount Point
<cristian_c> dunque, tu hai selezionato l'opzione
<auser> ma l'ho rimesso come prima... ma qualcosa è andato maòe
<auser> adesso da Live mi da
<auser> /mnt/a2ea4aca-8422-4806-9dd2-60f95636dee7
<auser> cmq se riavvio ubuntu non mi trova /
<cristian_c> auser, puoi andare in /media/?
<auser> il media della live
<auser> giusto?
<cristian_c> sei in live, giusto?
<auser> si
<auser> non mi trova nulla
<cristian_c> sul desktop?
<auser> se non cdrom
<auser> si Live su desktop
<cristian_c> auser, vai in /mnt
<auser> in media non c'è nulla ma su /mnt/boot-sav trovo sda1 e sda2
<cristian_c>  / è sda1?
<auser> no è sda2
<cristian_c> auser, apri sda2
<auser> si vedo il sistema operatibo
<cristian_c> ?
<auser> Ubuntu che avevo installato
<cristian_c> auser, sei su quella partizione?
<auser> si
<cristian_c> ok, allora /mntboot-sav/sda2/etc
<cristian_c> vai lì
<cristian_c> */
<auser> si ci sono
<cristian_c> fstab
<cristian_c> aprilo
<auser> si un secondo che apro gedit
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> auser, clic destro sul file
<cristian_c> apri con gedit
<auser> ok ci sono
<cristian_c> !paste | auser
<ubot-it> auser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<auser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590026/
<auser> ah ecco
<auser> è quel "mainhd"
<auser> che avevo messo
<cristian_c> #UUID=cf881731-7cf0-4329-af8c-bde6926370c4 /mainhd ext4 defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 0
<auser> forse se lo cambio con /
<auser> si sistema ?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> UUID=a2ea4aca-8422-4806-9dd2-60f95636dee7 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,x-gvfs-show 0 1
<cristian_c> /dev/disk/by-uuid/cf881731-7cf0-4329-af8c-bde6926370c4 /mainhd ext4 nosuid,nodev,nofail,x-gvfs-show 0 0
<auser> dimmi
<cristian_c> auser, ci sono due uuid
<auser> ho aperto gparted
<auser> la partizione sd2 ha a2........ee7
<cristian_c> cf881731-7cf0-4329-af8c-bde6926370c4 e a2ea4aca-8422-4806-9dd2-60f95636dee7
<auser> non riesco a copiarlo
<cristian_c> auser, aspetta
<auser> il secondo è sd2 e li cè ubuntu
<cristian_c> auser, il secondo uuid a cosa corrisponde?
<cristian_c> cf....
<auser> a2ea4aca-8422-4806-9dd2-60f95636dee7 è Ubuntu
<cristian_c> ok, e l'altro?
<auser> è il secondo disco
<cristian_c> auser, quindi ti interessa a2...?
<cristian_c> UUID=a2ea4aca-8422-4806-9dd2-60f95636dee7 / ext4 errors=remount-ro,x-gvfs-show 0 1
<auser> si sembra giusto
<cristian_c> !fstab | auser
<ubot-it> auser: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<auser> quindi dov'è l' errore?
<cristian_c> auser, ma /boot/efi deve stare in fondo o all'inizio?
<auser> prima
<cristian_c> mi sembra strana sta cosa
<cristian_c> auser, tu ce l'hai in fondo
<auser> è la aprtizione di uefi
<auser> è sda1
<cristian_c> o meglio l'avevi in cima, ma l'hai commentato
<cristian_c> l'hai spostato in fondo
<auser> non è stato voluto
<cristian_c> lol
<auser> la partizione uefi è sda1
<auser> la root di ubuntu è sda2
<cristian_c> auser, io parlo di fstab
<auser> si si
<auser> è errato
<auser> sta prima
<cristian_c> auser, quindi pensi di aver capito cosa non va in fstab?
<auser> dici che quella partizione devo montarla prima
<auser> commento in fondo
<auser> e decommonto sopra?
<cristian_c> auser, al momento non sono su un pc con uefi quindi non posso confermare
<auser> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> auser, sì, volendo decommenti sopra e commenti in fondo
<auser> mal che vada rietro tra 5-6 minuti :D
<auser> ma allora anche la seconda riga
<auser> devo camviare
<auser> prima mi monta /mainhd
<cristian_c> auser, no
<cristian_c> auser, la seconda è già commentata
<cristian_c> quindi è come se non esistesse, viene ignorata
<auser> si hai ragione era il tentativo che avrvo fatto a montare quel disco con fstab
<auser> ok modificato
<auser> riavvio?
<cristian_c> auser, scusa, quello è un secondo disco
<auser> si ma una cosa alla volta
<cristian_c> non è la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> auser, hai salvato?
<auser> si
<auser> riavvio e vediamo
<cristian_c> Riavvia il pc (cit.)
<auser> niente da fare, non riesce a montare /
<auser> ho fatto foto
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<auser> prima mi da quest
<auser> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/wft5nr42fp2or2m/AABojx5vJ9nL94mE1KkjOqbWa
<auser> e poi questo
<auser> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/o8z51x65s9esg6r/AACwH9Kmhj9uKJxU9DvX4CkCa
<auser> adesso però mi "ha messo" il disco in media
<cristian_c>  pass	attiva/disattiva il controllo di coerenza del disco (comando fsck)
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> lol
<auser> dimmi
<auser> cristian_c, parli con me
<cristian_c> leggo che il campo pass può assumere anche il valore 2
<cristian_c> molto strano
<auser> non mi va di riformattare
<cristian_c> guardo il mio
<cristian_c> auser, secondo me, ci hai messo troppa roba in quella riga
<cristian_c> io ne ho molta meno
<auser> si cristian... avviando in Live
<auser> ho usato boot repair
<cristian_c> la quale rispetta anche indicazioni che trovo sul wiki
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> auser, per fare cosa?
<auser> per far partire :D
<auser> ehehe
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> UUID=uid /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<auser> quindi che devo mettere
<auser> come mi hai scritto tu
<auser> e togliere il resto?
<cristian_c> auser, secondo me, sì
<cristian_c> nel mio caso almeno, funziona
<auser> ok provo
<cristian_c> auser, al posto di uid, il tuo UUID
<auser> UUID=a2ea4aca-8422-4806-9dd2-60f95636dee7 / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<auser> ok riavvio
<auser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590206/
<auser> ho commentato anche /dev/disk/by-uuid...
<auser> penso dopo a montare il secondo disco
<auser> riavvio
<auser> cristian_c, grazie
<cristian_c> ?
<auser> ha funzionato.. sono in Ubuntu installato
<auser> risolto tutto
<cristian_c> Perfetto. (cit.)
<auser> solo che adesso non mi vede il secondo disco
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> ovvio
<cristian_c> auser, disco interno?
<auser> si
<auser> ho messo un ssd
<auser> e l' originale l'ho messo interno
<auser> azz nemmeno gparted lo vede
<auser> cmq per fortuna fstab è commentato
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<cristian_c> auser, dmesg | tail
<auser> devo incollare quello che è uscito?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> auser, Disks lo vede?
<auser> no
<auser> strano
<cristian_c> auser, com'è partizionato?
<auser> a prescindere di fstab il disco deve esserci
<auser> è ext4
<auser> 700gb di dati :D
<cristian_c> auser, sudo fdisk -l
<auser> niente vede solo /dev/sda1
<auser> che è il disco principale
<auser> provo a riavviare
<auser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590300/
<auser> posso provare a staccarlo e rimetterlo
<cristian_c> ok
<auser> assurdo cristian_c non so come mai si era staccato
<auser> ho messo un box al posto del cd-rom :D
<auser> LOL
<auser> l'ho spinto.. riavviato e adesso lo vedo
<cristian_c> lol
<auser> ora ho messo su fstab
<auser> UUID=cf881731-7cf0-4329-af8c-bde6926370c4 /mainhd ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1
<auser> ho fatto mount -a
<cristian_c> auser, uhm, aspé
<auser> e vedo i file su /mainhd
<cristian_c> auser, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ext4
<pierosgr> ragazzi voi siete sulla pagina facebook e il gruppo facebook di ubuntu-it ?
<cristian_c> /dev/NOME_PARTIZIONE    /media/PUNTO_DI_MOUNT ext4  rw,defaults  0    0
<cristian_c> esempio
<cristian_c> /dev/sda2    /media/Partizione_Linux ext4  rw,defaults  0    0
<cristian_c> auser, è un po' diverso
<auser> ok si
<auser> visto
<auser> riprovo
<pierosgr> cristian_c auser :p parlo con voi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pierosgr, mai iscritto a fb
<pierosgr> I see
<auser> cristian_c, però Disk me lo vede come /dev/sdb2
<auser> devo mettere cosi giusto?
<cristian_c> auser, sicuro è sdb2 la ext4?
<cristian_c> auser, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> auser, quello postato era solo un esempio
<cristian_c> ovvio che cambia il nome della partizione
<cristian_c> e il punto di mount
<auser> si si
<auser> lo so
<auser> cristian_c, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590343/
<auser> Disk /dev/sdb: 750.2 GB
<cristian_c> auser, sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> auser, sudo gdisk -l
<auser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590359/
<auser> il secondo comando mi da http://paste.ubuntu.com/7590368/
<cristian_c>  2      512MB  750GB  750GB  ext4
<cristian_c> auser, è strana come cosa
<cristian_c> manca la sdb1
<cristian_c> lol
<auser> cioè
<cristian_c> è sdb2
<cristian_c> Number  Start  End    Size   File system  Name  Flags
<auser> cmq ho messo
<auser> /dev/sdb2 /mainhd ext4  rw,defaults  0    0
<auser> fatto amount -s
<auser> poi mount -s
<cristian_c> è già montato in /mainhd?
<auser> e sembra funzionare
<auser> si
<cristian_c> va beh
<auser> dovrei riavviare per
<auser> avere la conferma
<auser> riavvio
<auser> tanto ci metto 9 secondi :D
<lucanow> Buonasera a tutti...
<auser> fatto funziona tutto
<lucanow> ....ho da poco installato lubuntu su un pc...
<lucanow> ...ma non mi rileva le reti wifi, come posso risolvere?
<auser> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> np
<auser> cristian_c, un problema... mi segna il disco che ha 0 bytes
<cristian_c> lucanow, hai provato in live, come ti ho consigliato?
<auser> 0 bytes free space
<cristian_c> auser, lol
<auser> ma invece ho cancellato 10 gb di roba
<lucanow> Perdonami cristian,,,cos'è in live?
<cristian_c> controlla il contenuto
<cristian_c> lucanow,
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lucanow, premesso che tenere windows non è una cattiva idea, ti conviene sempre provare in live prima di installare
<cristian_c> <lucanow> Grazie a tutti per i consigli!!!
<lucanow> Sì sì...
<lucanow> ...ma il pc non andava proprio...avevo cmq bisogno di un nuovo sistema operativo...
<lucanow> ...ora che ho installato lubuntu, che va benissimo in tutto e per tutto...
<cristian_c> lucanow, ma appunto,  la prima cosa da fare è provare in live
<lucanow> ....ho solo questo problemino...
<cristian_c> ricordatelo per il futuro
<cristian_c> auser, ci sono anche i file presumibilmente cancellati?
<lucanow> ...ma siccome in molti lo hanno riscontrato e risolto il mio stesso problema...
<cristian_c> lucanow, molti chi?
<lucanow> ....volevo sapere se qualcuno qui può aiutarmi a farlo.
<auser> ho fatto ctrl+h
<cristian_c> !aiuto | lucanow
<ubot-it> lucanow: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lucanow> Dai una googlata e vedrai in quanti hanno riscontrato lo stesso identico problema.
<auser> per vedere la cartella trash
<cristian_c> auser, quelli sono i file nascosti
<auser> .Trash ma non c'è
<cristian_c> auser, uhm
<auser> dove sono i file cancellati
<cristian_c> lucanow, riguardo cosa?
<auser> su un disco ?
<cristian_c> auser, non ho capito cosa vuoi dirmi
<ugone> auser, guarda in home/utente/.local/share/Trash
<auser> nada mi da sempre 0 byte free
<auser> ho dei file
<auser> li cancello?
<cristian_c> io controllerei il contenuto prima
<auser> una cartella è vuota
<cristian_c> lol
<auser> l' altra info ha solo un file
<cristian_c> auser, non conosco il contenuto del tuo disco
<auser> cristian_c, è un disco di 750gb
<cristian_c> io cercherei di ricordare cosa avevi cancellato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ora comunque devo uscire
<auser> ok
<auser> grazie
<cristian_c> ciao
<nuh> exit
<nuh> quit
<shasha> salve a tutti
<shasha> dove posso trovare una lista di config file "denotable" per ubuntu?
<shasha> hello?
<shasha> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-05
<ghigomatto> giorno
<ghigomatto> ubuntu server 12.04 lts, 64 bit, apache logs
<ghigomatto_> giorno a tutti!
<ghigomatto_> problema. ubuntu server 12.04 lts 64 bit
<ghigomatto_> log rotation di apache giornaliera
<ghigomatto_> il log nuovo viene genrato, ma contiene anche i dati di log del giorno precedente.
<ghigomatto_> come risolvo?
<glpiana> ola
<ghigomatto_> ola glpiana !
<glpiana> ola ghigomatto_
<ghigomatto_> puoi aiutarmi?
<ghigomatto_> problema. ubuntu server 12.04 lts 64 bit
<ghigomatto_> log rotation di apache giornaliera
<ghigomatto_> il log nuovo viene genrato, ma contiene anche i dati di log del giorno precedente
<ghigomatto_> come risolvo?
<glpiana> ghigomatto_: non son pratico di sta roba, ma tra un quarto d'ora vedo se trovo qualcosa. a dopo
<ghigomatto_> grazie glpiana
<ghigomatto_> intanto posto il conf di logrotation competente apache
<ghigomatto_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7593030/
<ghigomatto_> la prima sezione contiene una path più annidata, ma la cosa è a regime da molto, ed è voluta.
<glpiana> ghigomatto_: guarda, non ci capisco proprio un belino
<glpiana> aspetta gente che ne sa, tipo remix_tj
<cristian_c> lol
<ghigomatto_> ok, grazie glpiana
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: ma sei di genova?
<glpiana> !chat | ghigomatto_
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: come si fa?
<ghigomatto_> !chat glpiana
<glpiana> ghigomatto_: scrivi qui: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<ghigomatto_> cosa devo fare?
<ghigomatto_> ah, ok, ma sei anche lì?
<bestiedda> Ciao, dovrei fare il ripristino del sistema, ma nella guida c'è scritto che si deve ripristinare a partire da una pennina che contiene la versione di Ubuntu che si ha, e poi bisogna selezionare "aggiorna"...il probiema è che io ho Ubuntu 13.10 e sono disponibili in download solo la 12 e la 14
<ghigomatto_> bestiedda: se posso consigliarti: lavora sempre e solo con versioni lts...parti dalla 12.04 lts.
<bestiedda> ok grazie...ma non perdo i dati giusto?
<glpiana> bestiedda: devi fare il ripristino in seguito a cosa?
<bestiedda> mi è stato consigliato da un utente della chat qualche tempo fa....in pratica non riesco più ad aggiornare
<bestiedda> abbiamo provato a sistemare ma non ci si riesce
<glpiana> bestiedda: posso farti provare un paio di comandi?
<ghigomatto_> obiettivi: salvati i tuoi dati, crea con l'attuale distro che usi una iso su chiavetta della lts 12.04 e poi riavvia il sistema con chiavetta inserita, dopo aver detto al bios di avviare da chiavetta.
<bestiedda> proviamo
<bestiedda> @glpiana proviamp
<glpiana> bestiedda: apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> bestiedda: metti l'output su http://paste.ubuntu.com/  e incolla qui il collegamento alla pagina
<bestiedda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7593214/
<bestiedda> @glpiana
<ghigomatto_> bestiedda: posta anche il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghigomatto_> io eliminerei le occorrenze ai repos : "ubuntu.fastbull.org"
<ghigomatto_> bestiedda: tanto per iniziare.
<bestiedda> @ghigomatto l'ho fatto sotto consiglio dell'altro utente perchè non funzionava con gli altri
<glpiana> ghigomatto_: frena, fastbulla ha tutti i repo ufficiali
<glpiana> eliminarli dal file sarebbe un po' una menata da recuperare
<bestiedda> @glpiana come faccio a trovare il file che mi hai detto?
<glpiana> bestiedda: sei su unity/gnome/xfce o altro?
<bestiedda> @glpiana non saprei
<bestiedda> @glpiana sono molto alle prime armi con Ubuntu
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: userà unity
<glpiana> bestiedda: guarda lo schermo e dimmi se hai la barra dei programmi a sinistra
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: cmq si possono commentare con dei #
<bestiedda> @glpiana si
<glpiana> ghigomatto_: togliere i repository ufficiali non ha senso, bisogna solo cambiare server
<glpiana> bestiedda: allora nel terminale scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<ghigomatto_> glpiana: non intendevo dire: togliere per sempre, semplicemente aggiornare lista pacchetti senza i repos che ora non risultano disponibili o sono irraggiungibili.
<bestiedda> @glpiana ok, poi?
<glpiana> un secondo solo
<glpiana> bestiedda: allora, nella schermata che ti è apparsa, leggi "scaricare da"?
<bestiedda> @glpiana si, è selezionato fastbull
<glpiana> bestiedda: clicca di fianco per aprire il menu, poi clicca su altro, quindi tra i server italiani scegli garr
<glpiana> quando hai fatto, chiudi la finestra, torna al terminale e dai: sudo apt-get update
<bestiedda> @glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/7593325/
<glpiana> bestiedda: sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> bestiedda: sta aggiornando?
<bestiedda> @glpiana aggiornato tutto GRAZIE!
<glpiana> bestiedda: hai molti repo esterni, passare alla 14.04 sarà un problema probabilmente. vuoi farlo ora?
<cristian_c> lol
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> sera
<costi> ciao a tutti chi mi puo dare una mano
<akis24> !aiuto | costi
<ubot-it> costi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<costi> ok
<costi> ho installato ieri sera la nuova versione di ubuntu, anzi per la prima volta, ma non riesco a connetermi con la rete wifi,
<costi> dopo un po di tempo passato sui vari forum niente
<costi> da fare
<akis24> costi: da menu delle impostazioni vai su driver aggiuntivi e vedi se trova dei driver per il wifi
<costi> ho gia provato ma niente
<costi> trova solo della scheda grafica
<akis24> costi: dai un occhiata qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<costi> non sono riuscito a risolvere dopo il terzo comando nel console non posso fare piu niente, io ho instalato ubuntu su un pc con sistema windows 8
<costi> e possibile che ho dimenticato qualcosa in fase di instalazzione?
<tochiro> buonasera a tutti
<tochiro> posso porre una domanda su skype???
<akis24> !chiedi | tochiro
<ubot-it> tochiro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tochiro> ho un fastidioso rumore di sottofondo ogni volta che apro una nuova chat testuale con skpe. Qualcuno sa come toglierlo?
<akis24> tochiro: regola il livello audio
<tochiro> lo abbasso e non si sente ma non dovrebbe emetterlo!!!
<akis24> tochiro: prova ad abbassare il volume del microfono  magari è troppo alto
<Guest49731> salve a tutti
<Guest49731> c'è un comando per sapere le caratteristiche tecniche del notebook che sto utilizzando?
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<JACK3viso> Ciao a tutti quelli del canale :)
<JACK3viso> domanda c'e' qualche documentazione sul sito riguardante la condivisione di due sistemi operativi con Bios UEFI?
<krabador> !uefi | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> JACK3viso: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<sniperwolf> ciau gente....qualcuno ha idea come far riconoscere alla 14.04 una chiavetta tv dvb-t usb?
<sniperwolf> l'ho inserita ma ubuntu non mi dice nulla di nulla
<diego_> ciao
<Riccardone> ciao se rimuovo i pacchetti risultati di deborphan si fa casino ?
<Riccardone> !deborphan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'deborphan'
<jester-> sera
<Riccardone> da dove posso cominciare per capire perchè questa nuova xubuntu scalda tanto e la batteria dura poco ?
<Riccardone> kernel ?
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao
<Riccardone> Zenyhooubbit: ciao
<jester-> Riccardone: perchè forse hai cpu e ventola a palla
<jester-> Riccardone: il che presuppone hw vecchio non piu supportato
<Riccardone> jester-: no, anzi ...
<Riccardone> jester-: non correre! :) il pc ha due anni a novembre :)
<jester-> Riccardone: prima cosa avevi
<Riccardone> jester-: Xubuntu 13.10
<pierosgr> Riccardone hai fatto clean install o upgrade?
<Riccardone> jester-: col pc ci faccio le stesse cose che ci facevo prima, ho formattato avendo la /home separata, quindi ho mantenuto anche le configurazione dei programmi ...
<jester-> Riccardone: rimetti la 13,10 ho dovuto farlo pure io
<Riccardone> jester-: :O !!! Perchè ?
<jester-> perchè con kubuntu andava da sclerato
<Riccardone> jester-: sul fisso di là ho una Lubuntu 14.04 LTS ... una meraviglia ...
<jester-> Riccardone: dipende dal hw
<pierosgr> Riccardone prova a fare una clean install di Ubuntu e poi installa xfce a parte
<jester-> 14.04 pare non sia riuscita molto bene e le differenze con la 13.10 sono irrilevanti
<Riccardone> vediamo .. ora è ora di cena ... grazie per le dritte
<Riccardone> jester-: si 14.04 è LTS :)
<JACK3viso> Per prima cosa ringrazio gli utenti ubuntu che rispondono su questo canale. Esiste un sito dove si può avere una lista dei pc dove l'intallazione ubuntu è andata a buon fine al 100%?
<jester-> !hw JACK3viso
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hw JACK3viso'
<jester-> !hardware JACK3viso
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> JACK3viso: cerca nel wiki che c'è un apagina circa i laptop
<JACK3viso> !hardware | JACK3viso
<ubot-it> JACK3viso, please see my private message
<krabador> JACK3viso, l'installazione di ubuntu va a buon fine nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi,
<JACK3viso> trovata
<krabador> attualmente solo hardware troppo vecchio, puo' dare problemi con le ultime versioni
<jester-> o troppo novo
<krabador> si, o fiammantissimo di stabilimento
<Zenyhooubbit> scusate come si fà a vedere se ho installato ubuntu con la home separata dal resto?
<JACK3viso> grazie delle info
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: se nnon hai acelto home separata indicando la partizione separata non è
<jester-> hai scelto*
<Zenyhooubbit> non mi ricordo più, l'ho installato parecchio tempo fa
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, è alquanto laborioso effettuarlo, un po' come imparare ad andare in bicicletta...
<krabador> non puoi dimenticartelo
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: apri gpartede che vedi subito se c'è una partizione montata in /home
<Zenyhooubbit> ok grazie
<Zenyhooubbit> credo che non ho la home separata
<krabador> per tanti non è discriminatorio
<Zenyhooubbit> è consigliabile averla oppure no?
<cybernova> Zenyhooubbit, dipende da cosa tu hai bisogno
<krabador> una home separata ha il vantaggio di evitare tragedie in caso di reinstallazione dell'os per problemi gravi
<Zenyhooubbit> perchè in pratica  per reinstallare  ubuntu  si reinstalla in una partizione a parte e non sovrascrive i dati salvati nella home; se ho capito bene
<jester-> si ma devi fare attenzione a montarla e non formattarla
<Zenyhooubbit> durante la reinstallazione dici?
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: è counque possibile fare nuova installazione da cd in modalita ripristino che non formattando non sega la home
<Zenyhooubbit> anche da chiavetta?
<jester-> è uguale
<jester-> te lo dvrebbe pure proporre
<Zenyhooubbit> io ho ubuntu 12.04 versione a 32 bit, è meglio avere la versione a 64?
<jester-> dipnde dalla cpu
<Zenyhooubbit> io ho un netbook eee pc intel atom 1gb ram 1,6 ghz
<jester-> non penso sia a 64 bit
<Zenyhooubbit> ah, ma ho visto sul sito di ubuntu dove dice di digitare cat/proc/cpuinfo/grep  lm nel terminale, l'ho fatto e mi compare in rosso la scritta lm
<Zenyhooubbit> long mode, mi pare che significhi
<Zenyhooubbit> dice che se compare lm vuol dire che 64 bit è supportato
<jester-> se non è supportata non si installa
<Zenyhooubbit> ok
<Zenyhooubbit> ma non ho capito se è meglio avere ubuntu a 32 o 64 bit
<Zenyhooubbit> con la 64 ci sono meno programmi disponibili? giochi, ad esempio?
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao enzotib!
<enzotib> ciao
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: con meno di 4gb ram è uguale
<Zenyhooubbit> ah quindi anche il consumo di ram è lo stesso per tutte e due?
<jester-> 64 gestisce oltre 4 bg di serie
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: e il pc sul quale la vuoi installare piu di quel tanto non darà come prestazioni
<Zenyhooubbit> ah nel senso che se il pc và a 1,6 ghz di velocità a più di 1,6 non andrà?
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: e 1 giga di ram sarà un po impiccato
<Zenyhooubbit> cioè dici che non è consigliabile la 64 se ho ben capito
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: se la cpu la supporta metti la 64 bit
<Zenyhooubbit> ok
<Zenyhooubbit> e se reinstallo con la home separata dal resto c'è qualche svantaggio?
<jester-> Zenyhooubbit: vantaggi pratici ci sono ma non lo ordina il medico
<Zenyhooubbit> lol
<Zenyhooubbit> comunque come si fà a reinstallare con la home separata?
<Zenyhooubbit> quanti gb dovrò assegnare alla  partizione home e quanti a quella di sistema?
<Zenyhooubbit> io ho 250 gb
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao enzotib ho un problema mi puoi aiutare?
<Zenyhooubbit> qualcuno sà come si fà a reinstallare ubuntu 12.04 con la home in una partizione separata dal resto e quanti gb devo assegnare ad ogni partizione? io ho 250 gb
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, come mai reinstalli?
<Zenyhooubbit> perchè ho incasinato il sistema
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, un solo os?
<Zenyhooubbit> sì ho solo ubuntu
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, dati da salvare?
<Zenyhooubbit> già salvati
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, bene. Reinstalla scegliendo crea partizioni manualmente,con gparted stesso in fase di installazione,fai cosi:
<spartacus_72> prima una estesa con flag boot,50 gb
<spartacus_72> all'interno la swap e la /
<spartacus_72> poi la home separata,anche 100 gb
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, te la cavi con le partizioni?
<Zenyhooubbit> insomma, non ci capisco granchè
<Zenyhooubbit> flag = etichetta?
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, ti è chiaro qaunto ho scritto?
<spartacus_72> no,l'etichetta è il nome,il flag stabilisce che partizione è
<Zenyhooubbit> ah ok
<Zenyhooubbit> quindi nella partizione estesad i 50 gb dentro c'è ubuntu giusto?
<Zenyhooubbit> *di
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, si,c'è la root e la swap
<Zenyhooubbit> swap metto 1gb visto che ho 1gb di ram giusto?
<spartacus_72> !installazione | Zenyhooubbit
<ubot-it> Zenyhooubbit: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<spartacus_72> metti 3 di swap
<spartacus_72> il doppio della ram,di solito
<Zenyhooubbit> ah và bene
<Zenyhooubbit> quindi 50 gb per il sistema, 100gb per la home... e i restanti 100 gb ?
<spartacus_72> io il resto lo lascio per i dati,potresti fare lo stesso
<Zenyhooubbit> cioè devo creare anche una terza partizione per soli dati?
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, non devi....potresti,volendo,una semplice ntfs
<Zenyhooubbit> ah ok
<Zenyhooubbit> mentre la partizione della home e quella di sistema tutte e due ext4 giusto?
<spartacus_72> esatto
<Zenyhooubbit> ok
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, pc vecchio?
<Zenyhooubbit> così così
<Zenyhooubbit> in realtà no
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, come ti girava ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Zenyhooubbit> ma è un nettezza-book XD
<spartacus_72> hai poca ram
<Zenyhooubbit> già
<spartacus_72> io vedrei meglio un lubuntu o xubuntu
<Zenyhooubbit> beh ubuntu 12.04 mi gira bene tutto sommato (cè l'ho ancora adesso)
<Zenyhooubbit> è quello che sto usando ora
<Zenyhooubbit> stranamente mi gira bene
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, vedi tu!
<Zenyhooubbit> anche se mi sembra che consumi un bel pò di risorse
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, appunto,il che significa logorio hardware alla lunga
<Zenyhooubbit> hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, che genere di casini hai combinato col sistema?
<Zenyhooubbit> scusa ma come mai anche se non ho una scheda video con accelerazione riesco ad usare unity?
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, evidentemente la scheda la supporta
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, hai dato un occhio a lubuntu?
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<Zenyhooubbit> eh un bel casino... praticamente non mi riconosce più la password. avevo impostato una password X, poi un giorno siccome volevo far usare il pc anche ad altri, ho rimosso la passwordX. risultato: continua a chiedermi la password ogni volta che devo fare una modifica, io provo sia a lasciare vuoto (visto che l'ho rimossa) sia a mettere la password X, ma dice che è sbagliata!
<Zenyhooubbit> evidentemente ora non vuole più sapere la password X, ma la mia prima password! la prima che avevo messo quando ho installato... e chi se la ricorda? è passato un sacco di tempo e non la ricordo più ormai...
<Zenyhooubbit> ecco qual'è il problema
<Zenyhooubbit> è venuto anche mio fratello ingegnere informatico ma niente
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, ti basterebbe creare un nuovo utente,allora
<enzotib> Zenyhooubbit, avvia in recovery e cambia la password
<spartacus_72> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, un ing informatico come minimo partiva da John the Ripper
<spartacus_72> ;)
<Zenyhooubbit> *elettronico in realtà :)
<Zenyhooubbit> cos'è?
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, un brute force
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, tenta la recovery come suggerito da enzotib
<spartacus_72> http://www.lffl.org/2012/09/recuperare-password-ubuntu-linux.html
<cristian_c> spartacus_72, ti chiedo di non postare in canale link esterni di risorse non ufficiali
<spartacus_72> cristian_c, pardon,mi sono accorto ora dell'errore
<Zenyhooubbit> ok grazie spartacus ed enzotib, provo e vi dirò
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, di nulla
<pindol> ciao,sul mio pc con ubuntu 14/04 alcuni dvd non si vedono (vlc).Si deve intallare qualche cosa?
<aster-x> Salve, avrei una domandina: Squid http proxy 3.3.8 come eliminarlo definitivamente dal mio ubuntu
<Zenyhooubbit> spartacus_72 scusa vorrei  provare ad usare johntheripper ma  usando ubuntu software center non riesco ad installarlo perchè ovviamente mi chiede la password.... come faccio ad usarlo?
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, la mia era una battuta realtiva all'ing.informatico,non è il caso di usare quel programma,prova con la recovery mode
<Zenyhooubbit> si ma mi volevo togliere la curiosità di sapere quale psw avevo messo all'inizio...
<Zenyhooubbit> :)
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, non hai accesso root,non puoi installare nulla nel sistema
<Zenyhooubbit> ma c'è un modo per eseguire programmi senza installarli?
<Zenyhooubbit> su winzozz mi ricordo che lo facevo...
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, su win se ne fanno tante porcate
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, le versioni portable
<Zenyhooubbit> ecco appunto
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, i binari, sono qualcosa di simile
<spartacus_72> krabador, lui parla di John The Ripper
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, la recovery mode è la via maestra per te
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, diciamo che la curiosità di sapere che password c'è , ce l'ha anche chi vuole entrare in un sistema non suo
<Zenyhooubbit> che non è il mio caso però!
<spartacus_72> Zenyhooubbit, nn si capisce perchè non la recovery mode,allora!!
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-06
<akis24> giorno
<lippo> ciao a tutti
<lippo> qualcuno puo autarmi con ubuntu?
<lippo> dovrei installare xampp ma non riesco
<lippo> non c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | lipp
<ubot-it> lipp: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> *lippo
<remix_tj> lippo: da terminale sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<remix_tj> e passa la paura
<lippo> si fatto
<remix_tj> hai fatto quello che ho detto?
<lippo> ma mi serve xampp perchè altrimenti la guida che seguo è diversa
<cristian_c> quale guida?
<lippo> fatto
<lippo> sto seguendo una guida
<cristian_c> lol
<lippo> per installare prestasghop
<remix_tj> lippo: a te chettefrega che sia xampp o altro?
<cristian_c> lippo, io starei attento a non consultare guide di risorse non ufficiali se non sai bene quel che stai facendo
<lippo> scusa ma sono lento a scrivere ho dei problemi a scrivere
<remix_tj> io sconsiglio vivamente xampp, fa schifo e sopratutto non è un pacchetto ufficiale
<lippo> bene che consigli
<remix_tj> lippo: tu comunque una volta che hai installato lamp-server su /var/www/ puoi mettere tutti i file del sito
<remix_tj> la password di root del database dovrebbe avertela chiesta in fase di installazione
<lippo> si ma non so come creare un database
<lippo>  non mi parte phpmyadmin o meglio non so farlo partire io
<lippo> invece con xamp su win è diverso
<remix_tj> lippo: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<remix_tj> finita l'installazione puoi andare su http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<remix_tj> (di solito è così)
<lippo> ok provo
<lippo> fatto lo ha aperto mi sai dire ora come carico il mio prestashop sul db generato da me?
<lippo> su importa non me lo fa fare troppo grande dice
<remix_tj> lippo: hai un file.sql?
<lippo> si ho un piccolo bacup
<remix_tj> allora se hai il file sql
<lippo> ma vorrei installare tutto il sito
<remix_tj> lippo: eh, allora il sito devi scompattarlo su /var/www/
<lippo> mi dice cartella non apribile
<glpiana> ola
<lippo> ok sono entrato con i privilegi grazie amici buona giornata a tutti voi
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non so bene se occorre aggiungere l'utente al gruppo /var/www
<cristian_c> nel caso ci sia l'accesso soltanto a root
<cristian_c> *a
<lippo> scusate ma non in localhost dovrebbe vedere il mio sito ma non lo vede
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pindol_> giorno a tutti
<pindol_> dopo avere installato ubuntu 14/04 naturalmente ho perso i vari programmi installati tra cui Xsane image... per usare lo scanner ma ubuntu non vede lo scanner e nemmeno la stampante che poi è la stessa macchina ( samsung scx 3400f )cosa faccio?
<pindol_> correggo! La stampante funziona, ma non lo scanner!
<jester-> pindol_: sevi trovare il driver le lo scanner sul sito
<jester-> devi*
<pindol_> jester-, sul sito samsung?
<jester-> pindol_: se samsung è lo scanner
<jester-> sempre che samsung fornisca driver per linux
<pindol_> jester-, grazie ora cerco!
<pindol_> jester-, con ubuntu 13/04 andava! dovrebbe andate anche con 14/04 suppongo
<jester-> pindol_: sudo xsane
<pindol_> jester-, AVVISO di pericolo " continua a tuo rischio e pericolo "
<jester-> pindol_: continua
<pindol_> jester-, ok
<pindol_> jester-, " non è disponibile alcun dispositivo "
<jester-> pindol_: cerca il driver
<pindol_> jester-, ok grazie
<jester-> pindol_: anche se è una multi serve il driver
<pindol_> jester-, ORA CERCO!
<pindol_> jester-, ho trovato il driver ,è in una finestra sotto una cartella " uld " come faccio ad installarlo?
<cyberl3o> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda su Okular. I link mi vengono sempre evidenziati con un rettangolino colorato. È possibile eliminarlo? Ho guardato nelle impostazioni ma non ho travato nulla:( Grazie mille:)
<jester-> pindol_: se è un .deb lo clicchi
<jester-> se non è un deb segui la relativa doc
<pindol_> jester-, install-printer.sh ?
<jester-> pindol_: leggi file readme e install
<pindol_> jester-, ok
<jester-> pindol_: serve quello dello scanner non della printer visto che funza
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, hai guardato in /usr/share/kde4/apps/okular ?
<pindol_> jester-, è una macchina sola tre in uno.
<cristian_c> oppure in .kde/share/apps/okular
<jester-> pindol_: ma è come se fossero separate
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> hanno impilato stampante scanner e fass
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: ho guardato ma non ho trovato nulla...:(
<pindol_> jester-, ok lo cerco ma non trovo un file readme
<jester-> ma ogni device funza come se fosse separato
<glpiana> cyberl3o, sto provando un po' di pdf ma nessuno di quelli che ho mi da i link in rosso. hai un pdf da indicarmi?
<cyberl3o> glpiana: ad esempio questo: http://goo.gl/GqZJtl
<jester->  pindol_ secondo me anche nella versione precedente avevi installato il driver per lo scanner
<jester-> se non  lo hai conservato.......
<glpiana> cyberl3o, a che pagina vado?
<cyberl3o> glpiana: io la vedo così http://www.autistici.org/alan/esempio.png
<cyberl3o> pag. 5
<pindol_> jester-, ho trovato " install-scanner.sh " ma come faccio a farlo eseguire al terminale?
<jester-> cyberl3o: che ha di strano pag 5?
<jester-> pindol_: sudo ./installsticass.sh
<cyberl3o> jester: guarda qui http://www.autistici.org/alan/esempio.png
<cyberl3o> non voglio i rettangoli celesti ;)
<jester-> cyberl3o: pag 5 è la prefazione
<glpiana> cyberl3o, che versione di okular hai?
<jester-> cyberl3o: lo ha aperto firefox
<cyberl3o> glpiana: Versione 0.19.0
<cyberl3o> jester: sì, firefox aperto
<jester-> cyberl3o: non vedo cornici blu
<cyberl3o> jester: come no, guarda qui: http://www.autistici.org/alan/esempio.png
<cyberl3o> jester: esempio: su Aaron Swartz
<glpiana> cyberl3o, io ho la tua stessa versione e non ho cornici. hai mica qualche opzione di visualizzazione attiva?
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, ma sono dei link web?
<jester-> cyberl3o: scorrendo un po le pagine non vedo box blu
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: no, non sono link web
<cyberl3o> glpiana: queste sono le mie impostazioni: http://www.autistici.org/alan/impostazioni.png
<cristian_c> <cyberl3o> ciao a tutti, ho una domanda su Okular. I link mi vengono sempre evidenziati con un rettangolino colorato. È possibile eliminarlo? Ho guardato nelle impostazioni ma non ho travato nulla:( Grazie mille:)
<jester-> cyberl3o: non te lo apre direttamente firefox come pagina?
<glpiana> cyberl3o, come le mie
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: si, scusa mi sono espresso male io... a volte sono link, altre volte no
<stevr1it> salve, ho un astampante laser canon 3010 e non riescoa fa rla funzionare, mi aiutate? ho scaricato il driver deb dal server canon ma nulla da fare, ubutnu 14.04 la riconosce ma non stampa nulla
<cyberl3o> jester-: no, lo faccio aprire con okular
<jester-> cyberl3o: pia acroread e installalo
<cyberl3o> jester: petta che guardo
<jester-> stevr1it: proprio una canon dovevi piare?
<cyberl3o> jester? Che pacchetto è "pia acroread"? non lo trovo...
<stevr1it> già me l'hanno passata da scuola e non funzia proprio
<stevr1it> jester-, sai quando devi stampare qualcosa e prorio non funziona? be sono in questa situazione
<jester-> cyberl3o: http://get.adobe.com/it/reader/otherversions/
<jester-> cyberl3o: pia il deb
<cyberl3o> jester: grazie, sto scaricando
<jester-> stevr1it: si sa che non tutto l'hw finza in linux
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, c'è l'opzione 'Configura annotazioni' in okular
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: si; la vedo
<cristian_c> lol
<pindol_> jester-, capisco che per te è l'ABC ma per un rallentato come me.....non riesco ad entrare con il terminale nella cartella!  " sudo ./scrivania/uld/install-scanner.sh/ " dove sta lo sbaglio?
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: la vedo, ma non capisco cosa devo farci...:/
<jester-> pindol_: cd Scrivania
<jester-> pindol_: chomod +x sticass.sh
<jester-> pindol_: ./sticass.sh
<jester-> pindol_: il drover non sta in una cartella ma srotolato sulla scrivania?
<cristian_c>  LBP3010 / LBP3018 / LBP3050
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> CNCUPSLBP3050CAPTK.ppd
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> 13.10/12.04/11.10/11.04/10.10/10.04/9.10/9.04
<glpiana> lol
<pindol_> jester-, sta in una cartella che si chiama " uld "
<jester-> pindol_: sulla scrivania?
<pindol_> jester-, si
<jester-> pindol_: quindi cd Scrivania/uld
<cristian_c> stevr1it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, serve a configurare le annotazioni
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, ma hai letto la documentazione di kde?
<pindol_> jester-, sudo ./cd Scrivania/uld/install-scanner.sh/  risultato "comando non trovato
<stevr1it> jester-, già seguita quella guida
<cristian_c> steve81, c'è anche questa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/CanonLbp2900
<cristian_c> ma non so se è ancora valida
<jester-> pindol_: lol
<stevr1it> cristian_c, la sto provando in qeusto momento
<jester-> <jester-> pindol_: quindi cd Scrivania/uld
<jester-> jester-> pindol_: chomod +x sticass.sh
<jester-> <jester-> pindol_: ./sticass.sh
<pindol_> jester-, mi metti in imbarazzo
<jester-> cristian_c: pare che gia abbia perso la vista a furia di legger, non esagerare
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<pindol_> ache io lol
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: si, ma io non ho annotazioni nel documento e quindi non capisco come eliminarle
<pindol_> jester-, piccola pausa di riflessione.Uso ubuntu da molti anni, ma io non sono migliorato molto!Ma ubuntu è migliorato tantissimo per quanto riguarda l'installazione, adesso è semplicissima, perche non smplificare anche l'installazione delle periferiche?
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, quelle evidenziazioni cosa sono, altrimenti?
<jester-> pindol_: se non è nei repo ci sarà um motivo, e se non c'è devi andartelo a prendere ma mi pare strano che non ci sia un .deb
<cyberl3o> cristian_c: se apro le annotazioni non ho nulla:(
<jester-> cyberl3o: perchè non installi acrobat reader invece di incarognirti con okular?
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, posta uno screenshot
<cristian_c> cyberl3o, ma sopratutto perché usi okular?
<jester-> osti se ha lacune usa adobe
<cyberl3o> jester cristian_c: ho installato adobe e i rettangoli lì non ci sono... grazie mille per il consiglio:)
<pindol_> jester-, niente non riesco a trovare il comando.grazie cmq della pazienza
<jester-> pindol_: sticass=nome del file.sh
<jester-> una metafora
<jester-> che scrivere per esteso 5 volte la stessa cosa è un filino frustante
<pindol_> jester-, quello l'avevo capito fin dall'inizio.Vedi come sono perspicace?ma cmq " sudo ./cd Scrivania/uld/install-scanner.sh/ "  non funzia = comando non trovato!
<glpiana> pindol_, perchè insisti a digitare questo assurdo comando?
<pindol_> jester-,perche non so digitare i comandi!!
<glpiana> pindol_, apri un terminale nuovo
<jester-> pindol_: piipelcilo?
<glpiana> pindol_, il file che hai scaricato dove si trova?
<jester-> pindol_: quando mai ti ho scritto  sudo ./cd Scrivania/uld/install-scanner.sh/
<jester-> glpiana: <jester-> <jester-> pindol_: quindi cd Scrivania/uld
<jester-> <jester-> jester-> pindol_: chomod +x sticass.sh
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> pindol_: ./sticass.sh
<jester-> secondo te prende perlculo?
<jester-> 4 volte glio ho scritto gli stessi passaggi
<pindol_> jester-, non capisco chi prende per il....chi?
<pindol_> jester-, io non prendo per...nessuno lo giuro!!
<jester-> pindol_: di fatto non segui e pare che fai apposta
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> pindol_: quindi cd Scrivania/uld
<jester-> <jester-> jester-> pindol_: chomod +x sticass.sh
<jester-> <jester-> <jester-> pindol_: ./sticass.sh
<pindol_> jester-, se hai avuto questa inpressione mi scuso,
<jester-> cambiando sticass. sh col nome giusto
<cybernova> chomod +x sticass.sh -> chmod +x sticass.sh
<pindol_> jester-, grazie ,cmq riproverò ancora!
<jester-> è sticass  che confonde
<TheInsider> buongiorno, ho scaricato una iso di win8.1 a 64 bit, ma con usb-disk-creator non ne vuole sapere di funzionare
<cybernova> jester-, no è proprio un problema di lingua, non riesce a capire quello che gli si dice è ancora peggio ehe
<jester-> TheInsider: a parte il fatto che non è un argomento del canale, mi pare ci sia un tool appostito winz
<jester-> TheInsider: sta sul sito ms
<jester-> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> forse
<TheInsider> l'ho scaricata ed installata, ma al momento di fare la usb, mi da errore "la iso non è coerente ai criteri di identità"
<jester-> TheInsider: cerca sul sito microsoft
<TheInsider> ok, provo con questa universal usb installer
<TheInsider> si, il sito microsoft, marketing in html
<TheInsider> sono venuto a chiedere dove ci capiscono
<GabryMC> Salve, ho una lifecam HD-3000... dove posso trovare i driver(Ubuntu 14.04LTS)? Grazie in anticipo :D
<cat02> buongiorno a tutti
<cat02> ragazzi ho bisogno di aiuto
<cat02_> buongiorno
<cat02_> mi serve aiuto ce qualcuno a darmi una mano?
<ExPBoy> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cat02> non so come fare la partizione del disco durante l'installazione 14.04lts
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cat02> se voglio annullare tutto e ritornare w7 come posso fare?
<ExPBoy> prendi il cd di w7 e lo installi
<ExPBoy> automaticamente riformatta tutto
<cat02> ma perdo i dati
<ExPBoy> no se li salvi da qualche parte
<cat02> io ancora non ho completato l'installazione di ubuntu e vorrei semplicemente interrompere l'installazione
<cat02> sono arrivato al punto che mi chiede la partizione
<tomm_> ciao vorrei sapere se zram è attivo di default,ho appena installato lubuntu 14.04
<lokad90> buona sera
<lokad90> è la prima volta che utilizzo questo servizio, volevo sapere se è possibile chiedere aiuto qui
<glpiana> lokad90, chiedi
<lokad90> utilizzo linux da pochi mesi, la mia configurazione hardware è costituita da cpu intel coreduo e 8400, scheda madre asus p5kc e scheda video ati hd 4800
<lokad90> il mio problema nasce con la scheda video che a quanto ho capito non è piu' supportata
<lokad90> mi sono documentato un po' ma non ho trovato soluzioni valide ed ogni volta
<glpiana> lokad90, una ati non supportata? che intendi?
<lokad90> sono andato incontro a problemi che non ho sputo risolvere nel tentativo di installare dei driver che la facessero funzionare meglio
<lokad90> cosi' è stato un formatta e installa
<glpiana> lokad90, spiega che problemi incontri
<lokad90> alla ricerca di qualche distribzione
<lokad90> i problemi sono nel riscaldamento
<lokad90> a livello prestazioni non è il massimo ma non mi interessa al momento non uso ubuntu per giocare
<lokad90> pero' il riscaldamento è un problema serio ...
<lokad90> è come se lavorasse sempre a pieno carico
<glpiana> lokad90, un desktop o un notebook?
<lokad90> desktop
<lokad90> nemmeno quando gioco scalda cosi' tanto, cioe' la ventola gira quasi al massimo in maniera costante dopo 5 minuti che accendo il pc
<glpiana> lokad90, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga        poi copia qui la riga che esce
<lokad90> e mi sembra di aver capito che dipende dal fatto che non è supportata pienamente dai driver open, e i driver ati non si possono installare per incompatibilita' con xserver
<lokad90> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV770 [Radeon HD 4870]
<glpiana> lokad90, possiamo fare una prova
<glpiana> lokad90, richiede che tu riavvii il pc ed editi una riga del bootloader
<lokad90> si
<glpiana> se te la senti ti spiego passo passo cosa devi fare
<lokad90> si certo
<glpiana> lokad90, visualizzi il menu di grub (il bootloader) all'avvio?
<lokad90> si mi fa selezionare quale sistema utilizzare sono in dualboot con win7
<glpiana> lokad90, oki,e ubuntu è quello selezionato all'avvio?
<lokad90> si
<lokad90> cioe' è il primo nella lista
<lokad90> se non cambio dopo 6 secondi parte ubuntu
<glpiana> lokad90, ok, quando sei lì devi premere il tasto "e" per entrare nella modalità che permette di modificare la voce di grub
<glpiana> lokad90, a questo punto devi cercare la riga che termina con le parole "quiet splash"
<glpiana> lokad90, ti piazzi in fondo alla riga e ci aggiungi di seguito: radeon.dpm=1
<glpiana> lokad90, a questo punto premi ctrl+x (o comunque controlla i tasti corretti in basso) per avviare ubuntu con questa opzione. se qualcosa va storto, basta riavviare, perchè la modifica è momentanea
<lokad90> basta cosi' ?
<lokad90> ok provo subito
<glpiana> lokad90, se invece noti un miglioramento vediamo di inserire la modifica in maniera permanente
<glpiana> lokad90, poi torna a dirmi come è andata
<glpiana> lokad90, aspetta un secondo
<glpiana> lokad90, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<lokad90> 14.04
<glpiana> mmmm...
<glpiana> forse è già attivo... vabbè prova lo stesso, male non dovrebbe fare
<lokad90> ok faccio foto alla procedura e provo
<lokad> glpiana  sai che sembra andare bene ora
<glpiana> lokad, provalo un po'
<lokad> cioe' era acceso da un po' il pc quindi è calda la scheda adesso
<lokad> pero sembra si sia abbassata sensibilmente la ventola
<lokad> piana posso sapere cosa fa' questa operazione ?
<glpiana> lokad, dammi 5 minnuti
<lokad> ok
<pindol_> ciao alla chat
<glpiana> lokad, come si sta comportando?
<lokad> è stabile
<lokad> sembra essersi sistemato
<lokad> la velocita' della ventola si è ridotta rispetto a prima
<lokad> e si mantiene stabile
<lokad> vediamo se
<glpiana> lokad, se sei deciso, rendiamo l'opzione definitiva. mi chiedevi cosa fa: dovrebbe attivare il Dynamic Power Management (dpm)
<lokad> trovo un programmino per vedere la temperatura
<glpiana> lokad, sensors
<glpiana> !sensors | lokad
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sensors'
<glpiana> uff, spe che ti dico cosa fare
<glpiana> apri un terminale
<glpiana> lokad, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<lokad> installato ma non lo trovo negli applicativi
<glpiana> lokad, sudo sensors-detect
<glpiana> rispondi alle varie domande (puoi anche dirgli yes a tutte)
<glpiana> quando termina scrivi: sensors         e vedi se ti mostra la temperatura della scheda video
<lokad> antonio@antonio-P5KC:~$ sensor Comando "sensor" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "sensord" dal pacchetto "sensord" (universe)  Comando "censor" dal pacchetto "filters" (universe)  Comando "psensor" dal pacchetto "psensor" (universe)  Comando "sensors" dal pacchetto "lm-sensors" (universe)  Comando "rsensor" dal pacchetto "radiance" (universe) sensor: comando non trovato
<glpiana> lokad, sensors non sensor
<lokad> ho scusami ...
<lokad> radeon-pci-0100 Adapter: PCI adapter temp1:        +67.0°C  (crit = +120.0°C, hyst = +90.0°C)
<lokad> 67 gradi quindi
<lokad> decisamente sta funzionando
<glpiana> lokad, allora se sei sicuro procediamo a rendere la modifica definitiva. ma rapidamente perchè devo andare via
<glpiana> :)
<lokad> prima dell'ultimo formattone tramite un programma
<lokad> la temperatura era fissa
<lokad> 80-90 gradi
<lokad> si si grazie
<glpiana> lokad, scrivi nel temrinale: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> lokad, spostati in fondo alla riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<glpiana> lokad, modificala aggiungendo l'opzione di prima. la riga diventerà: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash radeon.dpm=1"
<glpiana> lokad, quando hai fatto premi ctrl+o (per salvare) e poi ctrl+x (per uscire dall'editor
<glpiana> lokad, dimmi quando ci sei
<lokad> fatto
<glpiana> lokad, ora, sempre nel terminale, scrivi: sudo update-grub
<lokad> fatto
<glpiana> lokad, scrivi: dmesg | grep radeon | grep dpm
<glpiana> lokad, dimmi se leggi [drm] radeon: dpm initialized
<lokad> si
<glpiana> lokad, oki, ora riavvia e quando torni ridai nel terminale il comando che hai dato ora (basterà fare freccia in su, visto che è nell'history della bash) e controlla che ci sia
<glpiana> lokad, se in futuro riscontri problemi, ricordati della modifica che hai fatto ora. puoi annullarla quando vuoi
<lokad> il comando devo darlo tutte le volte che accendo il pc ?
<glpiana> lokad, no, serve solo per vedere se dpm è attivo, un controllo che facciamo ora e basta
<glpiana> lokad, solo per controllare che dpm sia attivo dopo il riavvio. per vedere cioè se hai modificato correttamente grub
<glpiana> se riavvii veloce e torni subito, ti aspetto
<lokad> si
<lokad_> antonio@antonio-P5KC:~$ dmesg | grep radeon | grep dpm [    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic root=UUID=83f73fc4-970e-465e-ac83-4cab3e97e6b9 ro quiet splash radeon.dpm=1 vt.handoff=7 [    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic root=UUID=83f73fc4-970e-465e-ac83-4cab3e97e6b9 ro quiet splash radeon.dpm=1 vt.handoff=7 [   10.427496] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized
<lokad_> ecco l'output
<lokad_> è tutto ok credo
<glpiana> ok
<glpiana> ciao, stacco
<lokad_> ok
<lokad_> ti ringrazio molto
<lokad_> un'ultima domanda
<lokad_> se eseguo la stessa procedura
<lokad_> su un pc con configurazione simile
<lokad_> ma scheda video diversa
<lokad_> sempre radeon
<lokad_> funziona ?
<lokad_> ho lo stesso problema
<clagiafra> ciao,vorrei passare a kubu 14.04 da kubu 12.04 e ho il timore che si blocchi come l'ultima volta che ci ho provato.Consigli?
<Mike58tattoo> Buonasera
<Mike58tattoo> Non sono molto afferrato con la tecnologia...però volevo chiedervi perchè scegliere ubuntu e non altro...e se riuscirò a staccarmi da Windows
<Supermike_> Buona sera , vorrei sapere se quando installi linux si installano anche i driver
<Thomas____> buona serata
<Thomas____> scusate, una domanda da novellino, cosa significa: "avviare il terminale e digitare"?
<Mike58tattoo> significa aprire il programma "terminale" e digitare un comando
<Thomas____> grazie mike, ma dove lo trovo quel programma?
<Thomas____> stavo leggendo un articolo per completare l'installlazione di ubuntu
<Mike58tattoo> thomas, ma stai facendo un'istallazione da zero?
<Mike58tattoo> o hai già Ubuntu installato?
<Thomas____> ubuntu è già installato
<Mike58tattoo> perfetto, clicca in alto a sinistra sulla barra di unity
<Thomas____> stavo cercando di mettere i codec audio e video e mettere aodbe flash
<Mike58tattoo> dovrebbe darti una barra dove puoi scrivere
<Mike58tattoo> una volta aperta, scrivi TERMINALE
<Mike58tattoo> E' un'icona nera
<Thomas____> grazie mike, trovata
<Mike58tattoo> perfetto :)
<alec96> Salve
<alec96> Ho un problema molto importante
<cybernova> !chiedi | alec96
<ubot-it> alec96: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Mike58tattoo> ragazzi, io prima vi ho chiesto: Non sono molto afferrato con la tecnologia...però volevo chiedervi perchè scegliere ubuntu e non altro...e se riuscirò a staccarmi da Windows
<cybernova> !chat | Mike58tattoo
<ubot-it> Mike58tattoo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mike58tattoo> ok, grazie
<alec96> Ho installato ubuntu su un notebook acer aspire v5, con bios uefi, ho sistemato il bios (seguendo una guida presente su un forum) con boot repair, ma ora non si avvia più windows, anzi non semplicemente non si avvia, ma non trova neanche dei file, ho provato allora a creare una usb bootabile con su windows 8, ma al momento dell'installazione mi dice che non trova il product key all'interno del pc.
<alec96> Vorrei riuscire a tenere ubuntu in dual- boot con windows 8, in quanto per scuola mi servono entrambi
<greenrabbit> alec96: dopo aver installato ubuntu windows si avviava
<greenrabbit> ?
<alec96> No
<greenrabbit> sei sicuro di non aver cancellato la artizione con windows?
<alec96> Ma almeno tentava di avviarsi, adesso invece, dopo aver sistemato il boot con boot repair non riesce a trovare dei file per avviare windows
<alec96> non l'ho cancellata
<greenrabbit> ok alec96 ora sei sul pc vittima con ubuntu?
<alec96> se non si riesce a risolvere il problema, visto che il pc è ancora in garanzia, vorrei sapere il modo per disinstallare sia ubuntu sia grub, in modo di non lasciar alcuna traccia di linux e così l'acer me lo ripara in garanzia
<alec96> si greenrabbit, sul pc funziona solo ubuntu
<greenrabbit> ok alec96 apri il terminale e controlliamo le partizioni dai il comando sudo fdisk -l e copia il risultato qui:
<greenrabbit> !paste | alec96
<ubot-it> alec96: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alec96> no ora sono su un altro pc, se mi riconnetto dal pc acer ti ritrovo?
<greenrabbit> alec96: credo di si cmq se non trovi me rovi sicuramente qualcuno che ti aiuterà :)
<cybernova> alec96, guai a seguire guide che non sono quelle ufficiali
<cybernova> !uefi | alec96
<ubot-it> alec96: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<greenrabbit> devo andare a dopo
<alec96> esatto, ho seguito quella
<cybernova> alec96, sicuro di non aver cancellato la partizione di winz?
<alec96> sicurissimo
<zappo_> ciao a tutti
<cybernova> alec96, bene allora quando ritorni dal computer incriminato vediamo cosa si può fare
<alec96r> mi sostituisco a alec96
<alec96r> sono passato sull'acer
<alec96r> alessandro@Alessandro-PC:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for alessandro:   WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 by
<alec96r> come richesto, ecco cosa mi risulta dal comando sudo fdisk -l
<zappo_> ho comperato un wireless usb adapter per ricevere il wifi sul pc ( ubuntu 14/04 ) la marca è tp-link modelloTL-WN725N  sulle istruzioni c'è solamente l'intallazione per windows qualcuno sa se si puo installare su ubuntu?
<cybernova> alec96r, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cybernova> tutto su pastebin
<cybernova> !pastebin | alec96r
<ubot-it> alec96r: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alec96r> e come si fa?
<alec96r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7603070/
<cybernova> alec96r, non è quello il comando che ti ho detto
<cybernova> <cybernova> alec96r, cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<alec96r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7603098/
<zappo_>  ho comperato un wireless usb adapter per ricevere il wifi sul pc ( ubuntu 14/04 ) la marca è tp-link modelloTL-WN725N  sulle istruzioni c'è solamente l'intallazione per windows qualcuno sa se si puo installare su ubuntu?
<laserbuntu> ciao qualche giorno fa ho installato pipelight, vorrei controllare quale versione, come faccio da terminale
<zappo_> wireless usb adapter per ricevere il wifi sul pc ( ubuntu 14/04 ) la marca è tp-link modelloTL-WN725N  sulle istruzioni c'è solamente l'intallazione per windows qualcuno sa se si puo installare su ubuntu?
<_Shadow_> Buonasera a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiutino... devo fare un progetto di basi di dati pr l'università e lo devo fare utilizzando mysql... Sto cercando di installare i seguenti pacchetti: mysql-server, mysql-client e mysql-workbench. Quando ho installato correttamente mysql-client, solo che ho dei problemi nell'installare mysql-server...
<_Shadow_> Ecco il link del post che ho creato su forum: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=581088&p=4595122#p4595122
<_Shadow_> Risuscite a darmi una mano per favore?
<AndChat728121> sera
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-07
<lokad> buona sera, posso chiedere un'informazione tecnica ?
<akis24> giorno
<zadre> salve
<cristian_c> !ciao | zadre
<ubot-it> zadre: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<zadre> ciao cristian_c
<zadre> volevo chiedere una cosa, è possibile aggiungere i repository di ubuntu 12.04 su ubuntu 14.04?
<zadre> ho avuto dei problemi installando dei software
<akis24> zadre: no si avrebbero problemi ulteriori
<zadre> :/
<zadre> avete qualche consiglio? metto la 12?
<greenrabbit> zadre: come possiamo darti consigli se non sappiamo cosa vuoi fare :)
<zadre> la mia idea era quella di mettere qualche tool per il RE, ho installato bokken ma mi dava problemi di dipendenze, pure edb-debugger
<zadre> prima stavo su backbox che dovrebbe essere una 12.04
<zadre> e li fungeva tutto
<akis24> zadre:  entra in chat non è argomento di supporto  #ubuntu-it-chat
<zadre> ok grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<sosonia> buon giorno chi mi aiuta? ubuntu 12.04 lts .webcam trust wb1400 .non mi funziona con skype e altri programmi videochat non la rilevano.,se digito (come letto ) sui forum da terminale gstreamer-properties mi vedo.grazie
<jester-> sosonia: cheese la rileva?
<sosonia> jester scusami non so cosa sia cheese
<jester-> una applicazione. installala e provala
<cristian_c> sosonia, mi pare di avere anch'io quella webcam
<cristian_c> risoluzioen scandalosa
<cristian_c> *risoluzione
<cristian_c> !info cheese
<ubot-it> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 51 kB, installed size 388 kB
<sosonia> ok la scarico
<danny_> raga ho un problemaaa :(
<fabio_cc> sosonia, vedi anche se avviando skype da terminale con questo comando te la riconosce: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<danny_> ho provato ad installare ubuntu
<danny_> sul mio pc ma
<danny_> non parte
<fabio_cc> danny_, per favore cerca di scrivere tutto su una riga
<sosonia> fabio gentimente mi dici come avviare skype da terminale?
<jester-> !dettagli | danny_
<sosonia> :)
<ubot-it> danny_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fabio_cc> sosonia, apri un terminale e digita: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<jester-> o fai copia in incolla da qui al terminale che è anche meglio
<fabio_cc> esatto
<sosonia> un attimo sta fienndo di installae cheese arrivo
<danny_> allora spiego dall'inizio; ho scaricato il sistema operativo ubuntu 14.04 LTS da questo sito http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download; ora ho provato a istallarlo sul mio pc segue tutta la procedura e si riavvia; ora mi da la possibilità di scegliere che sistema operativo voglio usare: windows otto oppure ubuntu quando vado a cliccare su ubuntu si apre una schermata tipo un bios (per darci l'idea) che attende che io scrivo qualcosa . Ho 
<fabio_cc> sosonia, certo, una cosa per volta :)
<danny_> start off ecc ecc... ma l'unica cosa che funziona e reboot che mi riavvia il sistema e mi riporta nuovamente alla schermata per scegliere quale sistema operativo voglio utilizzare
<sosonia> ok con cheese mi vedo
<sosonia> ora posto risultato da terminale fabio_cc
<fabio_cc> sosonia, se quel comando non ti da errori dovrebbe partirti skype
<sosonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606828/
<sosonia> errori ci sono fabio
<danny_> nessuno mi sa dare una mano?
<fabio_cc> sosonia, nel terminale dai: sudo updatedb
<jester-> danny_: non capisco cosa suvvede dopo aver scelto ubuntu al boot
<fabio_cc> sosonia, poi dai locate v4l1compat.so
<jester-> succede*
<danny_> si apre uan schermata  tutta nera cond elle scritte bianche
<fabio_cc> danny_, sarebbe comodo sapere anche il contenuto delle scritte
<danny_> due righe giuste  che se clicco enter mi sposta al rigo di sotto
<danny_> mmmm allora facciamo cosi
<fabio_cc> sosonia, posta l'output del comando
<danny_> riavvio un attimo al pc
<danny_> one moment
<jester-> danny_: è il verbose de kernel che vedi e non c'è niete da cliccare
<wolf2> buongiorno c è qualcuno che puo darmi una mano? sono un principiante assoluto e ho un problema con ubuntu
<jester-> danny_: fai un ripristino con la 14.04
<sosonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606857/
<jester-> !ripristino | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> !qualcuno | wolf2
<ubot-it> wolf2: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_cc> sosonia, dovevi scrivere: locate v4l1compat.so
<wolf2> ok scusa ripeto sono un principiante uso ubuntu da due ore per la prima volta..l ho installato sul mio nb hp 255 e funziona tutto tranne il touchpad...ha funzionato per un po poi è morto, se lancio una live di windows va bene e anche il mouse usb funziona benissimo posso sapere come risolvere? grazie
<sosonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606862/
<jester-> wolf2: apri un terminale
<cristian_c> sosonia,  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> sosonia, hai sistema a 32 o 64 bit?
<fabio_cc> sosonia, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<sosonia> cristian stavo seguendo fabio ,64
<cristian_c> sosonia, ok, allora continua
<wolf2> jester una volta aperto u nterminale che faccio?
<jester-> wolf2: synclient touchpadoff=0
<jester-> wolf2: si è rianimato?
<wolf2> jester mi è uscito questo Couldn't find synaptics properties. No synaptics driver loaded?
<jester-> wolf2: vecchi hp hanno il tasto per spegnere e accender il taccpad
<jester-> non è che lo ha spento
<wolf2> no l ho comprato da expert due giorni fa
<wolf2> ma è strano xche se lancio l installazione di windows 8 funziona poi faccio partire ubuntu e non va
<jester-> wolf2: sudo modprobe synaptics
<jester-> wolf2: sudo modprobe usbmouse
<jester-> wolf2: ma devi installare winz?
<wolf2> no
<wolf2> io ho tolto win x mettere ubuntu
<jester-> <wolf2> ma è strano xche se lancio l installazione di windows 8 funziona poi faccio partire ubuntu e non va
<wolf2> l ho lanciata xche credevo fosse rotto il touch
<jester-> wolf2: hai dato i comandi che ti ho scritto?
<wolf2> ssi
<wolf2> niente
<jester-> wolf2: synclient touchpadoff=0
<wolf2> modprobe: FATAL: Module synaptics not found.
<jester-> wolf2: sudo modprobe synaptics
<wolf2> niente
<jester-> wolf2: ti chiede la pass ma non la vedi digitandola, digitala e dai enter
<wolf2> l ho fatto
<sosonia_> caduta...fabio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606871/
<danny_> eccomi:  ho riavviato il computer e mi esce questo: complete ubunt installation for more installation boot option press esc now....unable to find a medium containing a live file system busybox v1.21.1(ubuntu 1:1.21.0) enter help for a list of built -in commands
<jester-> wolf2: installando funzava ?
<wolf2> si
<wolf2> quella è la cosa strana
<fabio_cc> sosonia, hai ridato il comando con il percorso sbagliato :D
<fabio_cc> sosonia, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<fabio_cc> è questo
<jester-> ripristina il sistema che si sarà segato qualcosa in buona fede
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, usa copia/incolla
<jester-> !ripristino | wolf2
<ubot-it> wolf2: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<wolf2> devo ripristinare?
<jester-> wolf2: o rimani col solo mouse
<jester-> wolf2: spe
<jester-> terminale e sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sosonia_> sempre usato copia ed incolla..:) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606904/
<wolf2> devo copiare da sudo nel terminale?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok adesso è giusto, partito skype?
<sosonia_> si
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, prova la webcam
<jester-> wolf2: devi compiare l'intera stringa che ti ho scritto sopra
<wolf2> ok
<wolf2> sta facendo una marea di scritte
<sosonia_> fabio ..no non mi vedo...rivela una cam usb ma schermo nero
<jester-> sta aggiornando database e sistema
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ma prima era lo stesso o non te la rilevava proprio?
<danny_> nessuno mi aiuta?
<wolf2> mi avvisa lui quando ha finito?
<sosonia_> era lo stesso
<jester-> wolf2: quando torna al prompt ha finito e riavvii
<wolf2> ok mi sa ke ha finito è tornato al prompt normale
<wolf2> riavvio il pc?
<jester-> danny_: secondo me hai cannato l'installazione
<jester-> wolf2: si riavvia
<wolf2> ok grazie
<danny_> che significa cannato?
<sosonia_> danny...
<jester-> danny_: che ho hai sbagliato qualcosa con le partizioni o non è andata a buon fine, che metodo avevi scelto
<danny_> come feci gia tempo fa
<danny_> ho scaricato il file iso
<danny_> caricato su deamont tools
<danny_> ed installato
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> che roba è deamont tools?
<jester-> danny_: e hai fatto una vaccata
<ExPBoy> lol
<jester-> danny_: hai letto la guida?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, sto facendo qualche ricerca
<sosonia_> grazie fabio
<jester-> !installazione | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usbwin | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> !iso | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<wolf2> jester niente ha funzionato un secondo prima di avviare e mettere la password e poi è morto
<ExPBoy> wolf2: incompatibile con linux
<wolf2> come se non tenesse il driver...
<jester-> wolf2: ripristina con la 14.04
<danny_> ad essere onesto no perchè ero sicuro che funzionava come la volta scorsa xd
<wolf2> io la 14 04 ho installato
<jester-> wolf2: anzi prima prova la live
<jester-> se da live funza fai il ripristino se no pare non sia linux digeribile
<danny_> ma se masterizzassi su un cd  la stessa cosa?
<jester-> !iso | danny_
<ubot-it> danny_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<wolf2> vabe
<wolf2> grazie
<jester-> allergia diffusa a leggere
<jester-> e pensare
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ma è completamente nera o è troppo scura ma si intravede qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, se fai doppio clic sul riquadro della webcam passa a schermo intero
<sosonia_> su skype tutta nera
<sosonia_> su cheese no
<cristian_c> sosonia_, e su gstramer-properties?
<sosonia_> mi vedo
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> allora non ha funzionato il comando
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si questo è appurato
<sosonia_> cristian mi vedo benino su gs
<danny_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso ok questa guida è semplice
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, quando hai dato il comando skype è partito, ma nel terminale hai avuto dei messaggi?
<danny_> dopo aver fatto questo devo entrare nel bios del mio pc e lanciare l'installazione e tutto si risolve?
<danny_> oppure devo fare qualche altro procedimento?
<sosonia_> si i soliti ora li posto errori
<jester-> danny_: devi leggere e seguire
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606965/
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ah questo non l'avevi detto :)
<jester-> sosonia_: pigliati una cam decente tipo phlips
<sosonia_> jester...no comment!!
<sosonia_> prima andava benissimo con winzozz...
<jester-> sosonia_: appunto non tutto è digeribile in linux
<sosonia_> pero' sono convinta che trovero anima pia..che mi aiuta
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, prova sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<sosonia_> ok ps non so se centri ma mio sistema a 64..bit
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, potrebbe centrare
<jester-> sosonia_: se fabio_cc te le fa installare ci sarà un motivo
<sosonia_> fabio sta macinando righe come se stampasse banconote da 500 euro...
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, lascialo fare :)
<sosonia_> finito!
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, riprova: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, vedi se da ancora quell'errore
<sosonia_> sempre...
<sosonia_> mi si apre skype
<sosonia_> ma gli errori ci sono
<sosonia_> li posto?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si, per sicurezza
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7606997/
<jester-> sosonia_: come lo hai installato skype
<sosonia_> non ricordo jester ma mi pare dal sito scaricato file e poi attivato da software center probabilmenet fatta confuzione ma anche su chrome non mi riconosce la cam
<sosonia_> su videochat che al richiedono
<jester-> sosonia_: dovresti disisntallarlo. abilitare i repo partenrs ed extra e quindi installarlo da repo che si prende le dipendenze necessarie
<jester-> e cancellare pure la cartella .Skype nella home
<sosonia_> calma e  gesso...se mi aiutate a farlo..
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, io farei un'ultima prova, se fallisce questa sicuramente la cosa migliore o togliere skype e installare quello dei repo ufficiali
<sosonia_> ok grazie seguo attenta mente
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dai il comando sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dimmi se da errori
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607016/
<sosonia_> si errori...
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok, prova: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0:i386
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, che versione hai di ubuntu?
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607031/ 12.04 lts
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok era già tutto apposto
<sosonia_> gia'.visto
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dai dpkg -l | grep skype
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, metti su paste
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607060/
<sosonia_> wherevere y are where they are bella questa...
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dai sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype
<sosonia_> cioe lo togliamo???
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, chiudilo, se fosse aperto
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607074/
<sosonia_> continuo con S?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, no
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dai sudo apt-get --purge autoremove skype:i386
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, errore mio
<ubuntese> Buongiorno
<fabio_cc> !ciao | ubuntese
<ubot-it> ubuntese: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sosonia_> fatto fabio
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, niente errori?
<sosonia_> niente errori
<ubuntese> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto in merito ad ubuntu
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ora dai: rm -r .Skype/
<sosonia_> fatto rimanda prompt
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok
<fabio_cc> ubuntese, chiedi
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ora cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<sosonia_> ok ti serve output?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si
<ubuntese> sto cercando di installare il s.o., ma prima ancora di installare mi dice che non c'è connessione internet
<jester-> ubuntese: wifi?
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607097/
<ubuntese> ho una connessione WIfi
<ubuntese> chiavetta huawei e355
<jester-> ubuntese: se non la trova mi sa che hai una broadcom, continua senza
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dai anche ls -al /etc/apt/
<fabio_cc> metti su pastebin
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607119/
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, scusami, dai ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, devo controllare se il pacchetto ti ha aggiunto dei repo non ufficiali
<ubuntese> jester: come dovrei fare esattamente? Devo entrare nel s.o. windows e disattivare la broadcom (scheda di rete se non erro)?
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607127/
<jester-> ubuntese: devi continuare senza connessione, sistemarai la wifi e farai aggiornamenti dopo
<jester-> ubuntese: se la disattivi da winz a parte che non serve poi non verrà piu riconosciuta da linux
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, bene, skype è tolto
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ora dobbiamo abilitare il repository "indipendente" per installare skype
<ubuntese> jester: quindi tu dici di ignorare l'avvertimento di mancanza di connessione ed installo ubuntu.... però una volta installato come faccio ad aggiornare se continuo a non avere connessione?
<sosonia_> ti seguo dimmi
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, apri il software center
<jester-> ubuntese: se non c'è connessione che altro vuoi fare
<jester-> ubuntese: non settare scarica aggiornamenti durante
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, poi menù modifica -> sorgenti software
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ci sei?
<jester-> lè mort
<fabio_cc> lol
<sosonia_> si eccomi sie era bloccato
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, se sei in sorgenti software, vai sulla scheda "altro"
<ubuntese> jester: cioè intendi mettere la spunta sul flag scaricare aggiornamenti durante l'installazione?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, "Altro software"
<sosonia_> ok
<ubuntese> scusami sono poco pratico...
<ExPBoy> ubuntese: mi sembra che frequenti da un po questo canale
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, metti la spunta su "indipendente"
<sosonia_> c'e gia
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, allora ritorna al terminale e dai: sudo apt-get install skype
<ubuntese> expboy: assolutamente no. È` la prima volta che entro qui
<ExPBoy> allora qualcuno usa lo stesso nick
<greenrabbit> rieccomi
<ubuntese> sicuramente...
<sosonia_> finito
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, adesso apri skype normalmente e prova
<sosonia_> ehm..dove lo trovo? non odiatemi
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, o dalla dash, o scrivi skype nel terminale
<ubuntese> potrebbe essere valido questo metodo? http://www.mikedo.it/sistemi-operativi/34-ubuntu/40-ubuntu-ndisgtk-per-installare-dispositivi-wireless-only-windows.html
<cristian_c> sosonia_, come apri le altre applicazioni?
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ti prego di non postare qui link a risorse esterne non ufficiali
<sosonia_> scusate ma sono in crisi di zuccheri so sta aprendo
<sosonia_> nero black non si vede...ma sono sfortunata..o cosa??
<ubuntese> ok
<cristian_c> sosonia_, apt-cache policy skype
<cristian_c> ubuntese, puoi rispiegare il problema? jester è uscito
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, facciamo un ultima prova
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ridai locate v4l1compat.so
<cristian_c> sosonia_, io ho la stessa webcam, pare , farò delle prove appena possibile
<ubuntese> sto cercando di installare il s.o. ubuntu lts, ma prima ancora di installare mi dice che non c'è connessione internet
<cristian_c> ubuntese, quindi sei in li
<cristian_c> *live?
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607224/
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, scusami, prima dai sudo updatedb
<ubuntese> penso di si.... faccio partire da chiavetta
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, poi ridai il comando
<cristian_c> ubuntese, pensi?
<cristian_c> ubuntese, quindi hai avviato la live usb?
<sosonia_> fabio senza sudo non si va da nessuna parte..procedo..:))
<cristian_c> sosonia_, non proprio
<cristian_c> sosonia_, sudo serve solo in determinati casi
<ubuntese> ehm.... non essendo pratico non sono sicuro...
<cristian_c> quando non si hanno i permessi sufficienti per eseguire alcune operazioni
<cristian_c> ubuntese, spiega cos'hai fatto
<ubuntese> faccio partire da USB, esce la schermata ubuntu. poi clicco su installazione dalla scrivania e inizia l'installazione guidata...
<cristian_c> ubuntese, quindi fai partire la live e sei sul desktop?
<ubuntese> ad un certo punto mi segnala che non c'è connessione
<cristian_c> e puoi utilizzare il sistema in live, giusto?
<ExPBoy> bho
<ubuntese> si
<cristian_c> ubuntese, che connessione usi?
<ubuntese> non mi rileva la connessione WiFi della chiavetta huawei e355  nonostante sia accesa
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dopo sudo updatedb ridai locate v4l1compat.so
<ubuntese> da live ho cercato in tutti i modi di settare i parametri ma niente....
<sosonia_> si sta lavorando fabio vi aggiorno appena finito
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ma è connessione mobile?
<ubuntese> si
<cristian_c> ubuntese, come lo hai fatto?
<cristian_c> ubuntese, hai solo questa di connessione?
<sosonia_> non fa nulla...con sudo updatedb cioe' non estituisce nulla
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok
<sosonia_> vado con v4?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ha aggiornato il db per la ricerca
<cristian_c> sosonia_, è giusto
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si
<ubuntese> si solo questa...
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607267/
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok ora te ne trova due, avendo installato le ia32-libs
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, facciamo le ultime due prove
<ubuntese> tipo ho provato ad aggiungere una rete WiFi...ma niente...
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ma se hai il 3g che c'entra il wifi?
<cristian_c> mica hai adsl?
<ubuntese> ho inserito la password WiFi, niente
<cristian_c> ubuntese, non c'entra niente il wifi
<ubuntese> no....
<cristian_c> ubuntese, hai un router wifi?
<cristian_c> ti stai incasinando
<ubuntese> lo avrei, ma non ora... senza ADSL però
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ma io non ho capito, vorresti installare ubuntu su questo pc per usarlo in mobilità?
<cristian_c> visto che usi un modem 3g
<ExPBoy> la chiavetta se non viene riconosciuta fai come diceva jester installi senza aggiornamenti e poi si vedrà
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> non si capisce se per lui il modem è fondamentale
<sosonia_> fabio sono qui!
<ExPBoy> e si ma è un'ora che paciocca
<cristian_c> lol
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<ubuntese> è un notebook, lo utilizzo in casa ma senza connessione con linea fissa
<sosonia_> :)
<ubuntese> ho a disposizione solo la rete mobile
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> ubuntese: se non fai l'installazione non risolverai mai
<cristian_c> ubuntese, beh, non sempre l'installazione dei modem 3g va liscia
<sosonia_> vari failed...ma si aperto skype ora vedo cosa si vde
<sosonia_> poi posto
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ma win non andava bene?
<andry012> salve ho installato ubuntu 14.04 sul mio computer ma ho problemi con le applicazioni multimediali
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> sosonia_, cosa si vede?
<cristian_c> andry012, cioè?
<sosonia_> black is balck...
<sosonia_> black!
<ubuntese> win andava bene... mi rilevava la rete WiFi e mi connettevo normalmente...
<cristian_c> ubuntese, non c'è una rete wifi
<cristian_c> visto che usi il mobile
<sosonia_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607293/
<ExPBoy> lol
<andry012> tipo vlc  non  parte proprio
<cristian_c> andry012, solo vlc?
<ubuntese> cioè?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, l'errore sul preload non lo da più
<cristian_c> ubuntese, io comunque ti consiglio il dual boot
<cristian_c> semmai
<ubuntese> intendi tra i parametri da settare?
<andry012> con l app video di ubunto invvece mi scatta il video
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ?
<cristian_c> ubuntese, di installare ubutnu in parallelo a win
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<sosonia_> fabio fammi a grazia...
<sosonia_> :)
<ubuntese> infatti quella è la mia intenzione
<andry012> google chrome lo scarico ma l app non parte
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, quando vai sulle impostazioni di skype per provare la webcam, attendi un pò, ho visto che alcune si schiariscono dopo un pò
<sosonia_> azz ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, è strano, dovrebbe andare il preload lo esegue correttamente
<cristian_c> andry012, chromium non va bene?
<ubuntese> tu dici di installare e poi il discorso della connessione mancante lo risolvo dopo?
<cristian_c> andry012, ma in live riscontravi problemi?
<cristian_c> ubuntese, quindi, segui il cnsiglio di jester ed ExPBoy
<cristian_c> ubuntese, ma infatti, sì
<ExPBoy> ubuntese: è da mo che ti si dice
<cristian_c> mica è obbligatoria per installare se sei già in live
<andry012> in che senso live
<ExPBoy> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<ExPBoy> urca
<cristian_c> andry012, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<sosonia_> io attendo fabio..ma se non si accende la cam..dura...la lucetta blu che si accende in cheese non si accende ora con skype aperto
<andry012> io ho installato tramite chiavetta usb , ho compreso ora cosa vuol dire live scusa ma sono un neofita
<ubuntese> va bene, facciamo come dite, bisogna andare a fondo ;)
<ExPBoy> ...
<cristian_c> ubuntese, tra l'altro: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=504388
<andry012> ho creato una partizione ed tutto sull hard disk
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ah non si accende proprio la lucetta?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, allora è inutile che attendi
<cristian_c> andry012, prova in live
<sosonia_> gia...fabio
<andry012> ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ridammi il modello preciso della webcam, e anche l'output di lsusb
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, voglio fare un'ultima ricerca
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sosonia_, apt-cache policy skype
<ubuntese> ultima cosa: dove si mettono quei codici riportati nel link, non ho mai capito!
<andry012> un'altra cosa io vorrei installare ubuntu su un netbook datato che sistema mi consigliate ?
<sosonia_> wb1440T trusta
<sosonia_> trust
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok, nel terminale dai: lsusb
<sosonia_> un attimo fabio per cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607346/
<sacarde> ciao
<sosonia_> eeco fabio http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607351/
<sacarde> c'e' un modo da riga di comando di installare soltanto gli aggiornamenti si "sicurezza"
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, nel frattempo fai un'altra prova: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<sosonia_> magia....fabio...
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, funziona?
<sosonia_> si!
<sosonia_> che dire grazie...grazie grazie tre ore ben spese grazie tuo/vostro aiuto
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, prego
<sosonia_> ora esagero e vedo se funziona
<sosonia_> anche su video chat
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dovresti avviarlo sempre così, a meno che non crei uno script
<sosonia_> azz sempre cosi?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si, a meno di creare uno script od un lanciatore
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, proviamo a creare un lanciatore, apri la dash, scrivi skype e trascina l'icona sul desktop
<sosonia_> ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ti ha creato l'icona?
<sosonia_> no...trascnanndola appare un ? ma poi scompare
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, rilasciandola non ti rimane l'icona di skype?
<sosonia_> no...:(
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok creiamo uno script
<sosonia_> aspetta..
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, dimmi
<sosonia_> eccola
<sosonia_> c'e sul desk
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok, ora clic con il destro su quell'icona
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, scegli proprietà
<sosonia_> ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, vai sulla scheda permessi
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, no scusa
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, rimani nella scheda "Generali"
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, nel campo comando togli tutto e incolla: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<lokad> buon giorno, posso chiedere un'informazione tecnica ?
<fabio_cc> lokad, se riguarda ubuntu si
<sosonia_> ok chiudo e riapro?
<sosonia_> :)
<Guest57639> scusatemi ma che significa dal terminale digitiamo?
<Guest57639> sono riuscito ad installarlo ;P
<sosonia_> da errore fabio
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, vabbè, allora creiamo uno script manualmente
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, che errore da?
<Guest57639> nick_danny
<fabio_cc> Guest57639, /nick danny
<Guest57639> thanks :D
<lokad> si certo ... utilizzo ubuntu 14.04 lts, la mia configurazione è questa - asus p5kc, cpu e8400, vga ati hd 4800, da quando mi sono avvicinato al mondo linux (ubuntu e derivate) ho sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldamento della vga con qualsiasi distro dalla versione 13 alla 14 che ora uso
<fabio_cc> Guest8197, metti un nick che non sia registrato
<sosonia_> agli: Esecuzione del processo figlio "LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<sosonia_> ops...scusate
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, ok, facciamo uno script che è meglio
<cicciobello> è il primo nick che mi è venuto in mente
<cicciobello> u.u
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, cancella quel lanciatore
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, poi gedit ~/Scrivania/ skype.sh
<fabio_cc> ops
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, poi gedit ~/Scrivania/skype.sh
<fabio_cc> così
<lokad> Ieri grazie all'aiuto di un'tente qui' in chat che mi ha fatto attivare la modalita' risparmio energetico della vga la situazione è migliorata, la temp è scesa non prendo piu' gli 88 gradi....solo che vorrei sapere se è possibile downcloccare la vga come si fa su windows con il catalyst control center
<sosonia_> dal terminale giusto?
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, si
<cicciobello> che significa digitare dal terminale?
<krabador> significa aprire un terminale, e premere i tasti della tastiera
<fabio_cc> !comandi | cicciobello
<ubot-it> cicciobello: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> cicciobello, è alla portata di molti
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, quando hai fatto, nell'editor incolla:
<fabio_cc> #!/bin/bash
<fabio_cc> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, poi chiudi e salva
<cicciobello> ho deciso di immergermi nel mondo di ubuntu da poco quindi voglio imparare:D
<fabio_cc> sosonia_, fatto?
<krabador> cicciobello, allora puoi iniziare consultanto la documentazione ufficiale, italiana, ed internazionale,che trovi qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<lokad> c'e' qualche soluzione al mio problema ?
<krabador> lokad, puoi ripetere la domanda?
<fabio_cc> lokad> si certo ... utilizzo ubuntu 14.04 lts, la mia configurazione è questa - asus p5kc, cpu e8400, vga ati hd 4800, da quando mi sono avvicinato al mondo linux (ubuntu e derivate) ho sempre avuto problemi di surriscaldamento della vga con qualsiasi distro dalla versione 13 alla 14 che ora uso
<fabio_cc> [13:53] <lokad> Ieri grazie all'aiuto di un'tente qui' in chat che mi ha fatto attivare la modalita' risparmio energetico della vga la situazione è migliorata, la temp è scesa non prendo piu' gli 88 gradi....solo che vorrei sapere se è possibile downcloccare la vga come si fa su windows con il catalyst control center
<lokad> mi hai anticipato :)
<fabio_cc> lokad, :)
<sosonia> caduta...facio ci sei ancora?
<fabio_cc> sosonia, non so fino a che punto sei arrivata
<cicciobello> sono riuscito ad entrare nella riga ma perchè non mi fa scrivere?
<sosonia> nulla da terminale aperto:)
<fabio_cc> sosonia, ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia, gedit ~/Scrivania/skype.sh
<fabio_cc> sosonia, nell'editor di testo incolla:
<fabio_cc> #!/bin/bash
<fabio_cc> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<fabio_cc> poi salva e chiudi
<sosonia> fatto
<fabio_cc> sosonia, chmod +x ~/Scrivania/skype.sh
<sosonia> non restituisce output ma fatto
<krabador> lokad, purtroppo la tua scheda va solo con il driver open source, è fuori dal supporto ufficiale dei catalyst, che supportano dalla hd 5xxx
<cicciobello> ma bisogna fare solo copia ed incolla per scrivere li sopra?
<fabio_cc> sosonia, ok, ora chiudi skype e prova ad avviarlo dallo script sul desktop
<lokad> si avevo gia' letto al riguardo, quindi non c'e' modo di abbassare frequenza di core e memoria...
<fabio_cc> sosonia, dovrebbe andare come prima
<sosonia> ehm prima avevo cancellato icona...
<sosonia> skype la rifaccio sul desk?
<fabio_cc> sosonia, nono
<fabio_cc> sosonia, quella dovevi cancellarla, giusto
<sosonia> ok
<fabio_cc> sosonia, adesso dovresti avere skype.sh
<sosonia> ora vedo..:)
<sosonia> ok fatto
<sosonia> trovata
<fabio_cc> sosonia, avvia da li e vedi se funziona come quando te l'ho fatto avviare da terminale
<sosonia> perfetto
<sosonia> grazie!
<fabio_cc> sosonia, prego
<fabio_cc> sosonia, adesso vado a pranzare
<sosonia> grazie!! qaundo torni mi spieghi come faccio a far vedere la cam
<sosonia> a chrome o firefox??
<sosonia> :)))
<sosonia> non odiarmi e scusate se ho divagato..
<fabio_cc> sosonia, dubito di tornare dopo, ma sicuramente ci sono altri pronti ad aiutarti
<sosonia> grazie ancora buon pranzo...
<fabio_cc> sosonia, prego
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<cicciobello> chi mi sa dare una mano???
<krabador> lokad, puoi provare questo http://askubuntu.com/questions/149915/tweaks-and-configuration-for-radeon-open-source-driver
<krabador> cicciobello, a fare cosa?
<cicciobello> a capire piu o meno come funziona il sistema operativo ubuntu
<cicciobello> stavo iniziando a modificare il tema come sta scritto qui sotto http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/ecco-il-tema-icone-font-ecc-di-mac-os-x.html
<cicciobello> pero diciamo che sono riuscito ad inserire i codici da terminale ma il proseguimento no :(
<krabador> cicciobello, puoi, devi, se vuoi supporto dentro il canale ufficiale, seguire la documentazione ufficiale
<cicciobello> quindi tra virgoletto qui non è il posto giusto da come ho capito...
<cicciobello> xd
<krabador> cicciobello, qui si fa assistenza tecnica al sistema operativo
<cicciobello> e se volessi cambiare la lingua al mio browser?
<cicciobello> ho scaricato il pacchetto della lingua pero mi dice che il mio browser firefox
<cicciobello> non è compatibile
<krabador> cicciobello, se hai installato il sistema operativo in italiano, il browser si installa in italiano
<krabador> cicciobello, che ubuntu hai messo, e come?
<cicciobello> ho messo il sistema ubuntu 14.04, tramite il cd
<cicciobello> cioè ho masterizzato l'iso su un cd e fatto partire tramite il bios
<krabador> cicciobello, non eri connesso ad internet, durante l'installazione?
<cicciobello> sisi ero connesso
<lokad> mmmm non credo abbia funzionato q
<lokad> antonio@antonio-P5KC:~$ gksudo gedit /etc/init.d/ati-power-save Il programma "gksudo" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install gksu antonio@antonio-P5KC:~$ sudo apt-get install gksu [sudo] password for antonio:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto I seguenti pacchetti saranno inoltre installati:   li
<krabador> cicciobello, hai impostato in installazione, la voce aggiornamenti?
<lokad> mi ritrovo cosi' adesso
<lokad> (gedit:6563): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files  (gedit:6563): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files antonio@antonio-P5KC:~$ sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/pm-utils/power.d/radeon
<cicciobello> sisi
<cicciobello> me lo chieva inizialmente e ho messo la spunta
<cicciobello> infatti prima di istallarsi il sistema mi diceva scaricamento pacchetti in corso
<krabador> beh, durante, prevalentemente
<cicciobello> pero ho appena notato che nella barra di sinistra sta in corso l'aggiornamento
<cicciobello> sta a un terzo piu o meno della barra
<krabador> cicciobello, allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> con ctrl alt t
<cicciobello> fatto
<krabador> adesso copia ed incolla, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> cicciobello, poi copi ed incolli nel sito che ti mando , tutto il contenuto, e premi paste
<krabador> !pastebin | cicciobello
<ubot-it> cicciobello: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cicciobello> cioe asp
<cicciobello> io ho capito quella riga nel terminale
<cicciobello> ora tt qst [sudo] password for danilo:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). Un altro processo potrebbe
<cicciobello> aah sorry
<krabador> cicciobello, che cosa è aperto nel sistema adesso ?
<cicciobello> solo la pagina di internet
<cicciobello> il displey del terminale
<cicciobello> e questo aggiornamento
<cicciobello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607550/
<krabador> chiudi la pagina degli aggiornamenti
<cicciobello> la devo annullare?
<cicciobello> chiuso
<krabador> adesso torna nel terminale
<krabador> e rimanda il comando
<cicciobello> sta scrivendo 332221111 mila cosa :S
<krabador> cicciobello, fa bene
<cicciobello> cose*
<krabador> poi copia ed incolla tutto nel pastebin
<cicciobello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607559/
<cicciobello> eccolo
<cicciobello> mi dice continuare s/n
<krabador> digli di si
<cicciobello> mi dice comando non trovato
<cicciobello> forse la s la devo scrivere maiuscolo? S
<cicciobello> ok rifatto il procedimento sta andando ora
<krabador> cicciobello, hai inserito ppa, nel sistema
<krabador> con quelli dentro al sistema, non si riceve assistenza nei canali ufficiali
<cicciobello> che sono ppa?
<krabador> cicciobello, se segui guide non ufficiali, e copi ed incolli i comandi qui dentro
<krabador> cicciobello, te ne ritrovi il sistema pieno
<krabador> sono fonti software non ufficiali
<krabador> di terze parti
<cicciobello> emmm allora si :S
<cicciobello> il link che ho girato prima ho cercato di fare qll che diceva pero non riuscendo ho deciso di abbandonare
<krabador> possono dare una marea di problemi
<cicciobello> infatti per questo vi avevo chiesto aiuto
<cicciobello> e per rimuovere ora qll cose come posso fare?
<cicciobello>  non esiste una tasto disinstallazione??
<cicciobello> (alla fine non ha apportato nessuna modifica grafica da come diceva)
<krabador> cicciobello, ma ha apportato comunque modifiche, che spesso sono poi difficili da tracciare
<krabador> cicciobello, fa il pastebin con tutto il comando di prima
<cicciobello> ti devo riportare tutto il codice del terminale?
<cicciobello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607632/
<cicciobello> eccolo
<krabador> cicciobello, hai mandato ctrl c ?
<krabador> che fa, prendi in giro?
<cicciobello> ?
<cicciobello> ctrl c e copia
<cicciobello> ctrl v è incolla
<krabador> con ctrl c, stoppi il comando da terinale
<krabador> non è quello che devi fare per copia ed incolla
<cicciobello> :S
<cicciobello> l'ho sempre usato per windows che ne sapevo ufffa
<krabador> cicciobello, per "fai un pastebin" intendo del comando quando ha finito naturalmente
<krabador> cicciobello, allora, rimanda il comando, e fallo finire
<cicciobello> cioe quando ha concluso di scaricare?
<cicciobello> ok lo faccio subito
<cicciobello> rilanciato
<cicciobello> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607657/
<cicciobello> si è fermato a questo
<krabador> cicciobello, beh....
<krabador> se proprio ci fai veramente caso
<krabador> il comando che ti ho postato, è sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> non dist-upg
<krabador> puo' essere una brutta notizia...
<cicciobello> che brutta notizia?
<cicciobello> lo rilanciato
<cicciobello> ma se ho un un file exe di un programma posso lanciarlo ugualmente su ubuntu oppure devo contattare il mio softwerista per farlo modificare?
<krabador> hai un softwarista?
<krabador> !wine | cicciobello
<ubot-it> cicciobello: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<cicciobello> si, la mia società di basa su un gruppo di persone che mi creano programmi in base al lovoro che facciamo
<cicciobello> essendo che mi hanno creato un programma e l'ho sempre utilizzato su w8  per qst mi domandavo se fosse possibile caricarlo anche qui sopra
<cicciobello> :D
<cristian_c> cicciobello, tipicamente, in molti casa basta compilare i sorgenti sul so di destinazione
<cristian_c> non sempre è sufficiente
<krabador> cicciobello, e non ne sanno nulla di linux?
<cristian_c> in vari casi occorre correggere i sorgenti
<cicciobello> non lo so, mai chiesto
<cristian_c> *casi
<cicciobello> per puro caso ho deciso di installare  ubuntu  loro non ne sanno niente perchè sono fuori sede
<krabador> cicciobello, se hai i sorgenti del programma, puoi provare la compilazione, sempre dopo aver letto la documentazione fornita a riguardo, in cui sono specificati i requisiti software per la compilazione e l'esecuzione
<cicciobello> vabbe quanto riguarda il programma credo che gli porto direttamente il pc e se lo vedranno loro
<cicciobello> perchè personalmente io di sorgenti non so un bel niente; se per sorgenti segnifica dove li prendi i dati il programma ( gestione database)  questo lo so,
<cicciobello> se invece intendete qualche formuletta del mago harry potter  bhe... sono rovinato
<cristian_c> beh, è normale
<cristian_c> cicciobello, nell'ordine puoi fare questo
<cristian_c> cicciobello, provare ad eseguire direttamente l'exe con wine
<cristian_c> eventualmente compili se non va
<cristian_c> eventualmente ne  chiedi il porting su linux
<cicciobello> pero non sarebbe male imparare, è una cosa che mi è sempre piaciuta peccato che non ho una base sotto
<cristian_c> cicciobello, ah, ovviamente ho elencato le opzioni in ordine di difficoltà
<cristian_c> dalla più facile alla più difficile
<cicciobello> inziero prima a capire tt le funzioni del sistema operativo
<cicciobello> poi andro con wine ecc eccc
<cicciobello> altrimenti inpazzisco
<cicciobello> che sta effettuando il terminale?
<cicciobello> ma volendo posso cambiare lo sfondo del mio pc durante questo procedimento
<cristian_c> cicciobello, per lo sfondo, clic destro sul desktop
<cicciobello> no chiedevo se fosse possibile cambiarlo poichp stavo facendo quel procedimento
<cicciobello> oppure andava in conflitto qualcosa
<cicciobello> non voglio fare la stessa grezza del ctrl + c
<metatron_> salve
<metatron_> come faccio a installare un nuovo tema gtk2+ gia scaricato, 14 04 lts
<metatron_> qualcuno in ascolto?
<sosonia> webcam trust wb 1400t ubuntu 12.04 lts ,grazie ad aiuto ora mi va su skype ,ma non si siti di videochat ( cioe' non la vede ) apposto i permessi adobe...qaulcuno ne sa qaulcosa?
<sosonia> ops..fabio ci sei?
<sosonia> non ti avevo visto..grazie ancora per skype
<metatron_> ragazzi qualcuno puo delucidarmi, vi do 80 euro
<metatron_> :)
<jester-> eeeh mica sei renzone
<metatron_> ciao jester
<metatron_> lui puo farlo , nel senso che promette e non mantiene
<sosonia> mi sa che fabio ne ha abbastanza di me..:)
<jester-> !chat | metatron_
<ubot-it> metatron_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> sosonia: fabio_cc è away
<sosonia> ecco!:)
<sosonia> provo a vedere se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa..
<lubuntu> salve a tutti
<Guest29644> per vedere video su youtube ho bisogno di installare flash player....ma non riesco ad installarlo. come fare ?
<cristian_c> Guest29644, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Guest29644> faccio copia e incolla dal terminale ?
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest29644
<ubot-it> Guest29644: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Guest29644, postalo su pastebin
<Guest29644> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7607946/
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest29644> riprovo non appena avrò finito di installare libreoffice
<cristian_c> eh
<sacarde> c'e' un modo da riga di comando di installare soltanto gli aggiornamenti di "sicurezza"
<sacarde> ?
<razdebuntu> Buonasera
<razdebuntu> avrei una domanda da fare...
<cristian_c> sacarde, da riga di comando?
<cristian_c> sacarde, guarda il man di apt
<cristian_c> perché da riga di comando?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | razdebuntu
<ubot-it> razdebuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<razdebuntu> sto installando ubuntu ma ê fermo da un'ora a "configuring bcmwl-source (i386)"
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, quindi hai il wifi broadcom
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, e se colleghi ethernet?
<razdebuntu> rete WIFi
<cristian_c> lol
<razdebuntu> abbiamo parlato forse prima...
<cristian_c> lol
<razdebuntu> rete mobile WiFi huawei e355
<razdebuntu> già in live non c'era verso di collegarsi ad internet
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ah, ricordo
<razdebuntu> mi era stato consigliato di installare
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, uhm, però con broadcom, azz
<razdebuntu> ma è fermo da un'ora
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, prova a disattivar eil wifi
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ma scusa, che opzioni hai spuintato durante il processo d'installazione?
<cristian_c> lol
<razdebuntu> già fatto, nessun cenno di avanzamento
<cristian_c> *spuntato
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, quali opzioni hai attivato durante l'installazione?
<razdebuntu> la prima, affiancamento a windows
<razdebuntu> con scaricamento software di terze parti
<razdebuntu> la connessione non c'era
<razdebuntu> e sono andato avanti
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ma tu sei ubuntese
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, scusami, ma seriamente
<razdebuntu> si
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, perché hai attivato scaricamento software di terze parti se non avevi la connessione?
<razdebuntu> che succede?
<cristian_c> non è una cosa sensata
<razdebuntu> ca tro' che ne sapevo....
<razdebuntu> è per quello che non avanza?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, se gli dici 'scaricamento' da dove pensi che li scarichi ?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, si attiva quando si ha una connessione attiva
<razdebuntu> come posso risolvere ora?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, lo rifai e stai attento a cosa attivi
<razdebuntu> si ma non posso tornare indietro!
<Guest29644> Cristian è uscito fuori questo
<Guest29644> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608112/
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, mi pare ci sia un annulla
<cristian_c> Guest29644, e ora?
<razdebuntu> no, c'è solo skip....ma cliccando esce una banda nera con la data ed altre scritte
<Guest29644> non funziona....
<razdebuntu> credo sia una barra di comando...è possibile scriverci
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, usa skip allora
<razdebuntu> fatto...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Guest29644, apri un terminale
<razdebuntu> niente solo questa banda
<cristian_c> Guest29644, digita: dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ?
<Guest29644> fatto
<cristian_c> Guest29644, e posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Guest29644
<ubot-it> Guest29644: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<razdebuntu> c'è scritto: jun 7 16:17 ubuntu CRON 23979: (root) CMD (CD/&&run.parts--report/etc/cron.hourly)
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, che succede?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, puoi chiedere la finestra d'installazione?
<cristian_c> *chiudere
<razdebuntu> no!
<razdebuntu> posso scrivere sotto a quella riga di comando che ti ho inviato prima
<razdebuntu> nient'altro
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, posta schermata
<razdebuntu>  jun 7 16:17 ubuntu CRON 23979: (root) CMD (CD/&&run.parts--report/etc/cron.hourly)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, posta schermata del desktop
<cristian_c> lol
<razdebuntu> vedo le solite cartelle a sinistra...
<razdebuntu> questo volevi sapere?
<razdebuntu> cartelle/programmi volevo dire
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, che problemi hai a postare la schermata?
<razdebuntu> come si fa?!?
<naxil> ciao
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, tasto stamp
<naxil> rho un problema con lightdm
<razdebuntu> sto scrivendo con un altro dispositivo.....
<naxil> se loggo con il mio user non succede nulla ritorna alla pagina login.. con guest e root invece va...
<jester-> naxil: debian?
<naxil> lubuntu
<jester-> visto che ubuntu root non ce l'ha
<naxil> non so perche' .. ora sono loggato con root..
<razdebuntu> in quanto il computer è bloccato da questa installazione e per di più senza connessione
<naxil> jester-, avevo dato la pass a su
<jester-> e come cazzo fai ad essere loggato con root
<naxil> cambio utente.. nome utente root pass: lapassdiroto
<naxil> cmq anche con guest entra e carica il desktop, e' con "naxil" che non va.. e mi ritorna alla pagina di lightdm
<naxil> *schermata
<_FabioNET_> olà
<jester-> naxil: hai abilitato root?
<naxil> si jester
<naxil> ti ripeto.. all'inizio mettevo la pass del mio user e mi caricava il desktop lxde
<guest___> era andata via la connessione scusa
<naxil> invece adesso ritorna alla login senza succedere niente
<guest___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608208/
<naxil> carica solo in guest
<cristian_c> guest___, che pc è?
<guest___> e quello che è venuto fuori
<jester-> naxil: hai abilitato root o no
<guest___> compaq nx9005
<naxil> si jester-
<naxil> ma e' da secoli che ce l'ho
<cristian_c> guest___, è il pc della nonna?
<razdebuntu> dunque ho cliccato shutdown....
<naxil> infatti ora sono loggato con root
<razdebuntu> schermata nera
<guest___> no è mio.... :P
<jester-> naxil: installa gdm e mettilo a default, giusto per provare è problema di lightdm
<razdebuntu> con un bel po' di scritte
<naxil> jester-, praticamente e' in loop lightdm
<jester-> guest___: della nonna è metafora di vecchio
<jester-> assai
<guest___> avevo capito !
<jester-> naxil: di solito succede pacioccando il tema a light
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, si è spento?
<razdebuntu> no rimane così....se riaccendo e perdo tutti i dati che avevo su win...mi incavolo
<razdebuntu> ora forzo la chiusura del computer
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, scusami, ma tu hai installato dove?
<naxil> ma secondo me e' andato a pacioccio Xautorithy
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, hai partizionato?
<naxil> ora vedo
<naxil> senno metto gdm
<naxil> tatno si configura da se giusto?
<razdebuntu> lo stava facendo
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, che poi una foto potevi pure farla
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, scusa, ma tu hai detto che stava installando
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, stava partizionando o installando
<cristian_c> ?
<razdebuntu> ma come ti dicevo si è bloccata l'installazione
<razdebuntu> tutte e due
<guest___> quindi c'è niente fare per il mio pc ?
<jester-> guest___: problema?
<cristian_c> guest___, il problema è semplice
<cristian_c> il pc è vecchio
<guest___> cioè?
<jester-> naxil: cancella il file .Xautorithy
<cristian_c> guest___, digita: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<guest___> e quindi posso utilizzarlo per youtube ?
<cristian_c> guest___, leggi sopra ↑
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, non stai dicendo una cosa logica
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, o partizionava o installava
<cristian_c> prima l'una e poi l'altra
<jester-> cristian_c: solita compagnia
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> non sapendo che è la faiga trollano
<cristian_c> ihihih
<guest___> ecco
<guest___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608308/
<cristian_c> model name	: mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2400+
<cristian_c> questo è il procio
<cristian_c> vecio davero
<cristian_c> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<cristian_c> e non ha il flag sse2
<jester-> ntroduction date	21-Aug-02
<jester-> equivale a umano sui 150
<jester-> serve il flash vecio
<guest___> spiegati meglio...non capisco niente di pc....e tanto meno di linux, questo è il mio primo linux da una settimana
<cristian_c> !flash | guest___
<ubot-it> guest___: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> guest___, secondo link
<jester-> guest___: la cpu è molto vecchia, e non ha supporto per il flash ultime versioni serve installare a mano uno piu vecchio che cristian_c ti trova il link
<guest___> faccio manuale ? ma mi aiutate voi ?
<jester-> guest___: come i cani 1 conta umano 7 pressapoco cpu del 2002 corrisponde a umano sui 150 anni
<jester-> guest___: leggi la guida
<jester-> che noi ti scriveremmo gli stessi passi qui
<guest___> okay
<guest___> lo so che è vecchio....l'ho comprato a posta per imparare ad usare linux, sapendo che Lubuntu era molto leggero
<cristian_c> guest___, ma comprati un mac
<cristian_c> zero pensieri
<jester-> guest___: minchia lo ha pure pagato?
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> dovevi farti dare qualcosa per la discarica
<guest___> ahah....38 euro con tutta la spedizione
<guest___> non comprerò mai un mac
<guest___> tornando a noi....che faccio ?
<jester-> un mac con 40 ti fanno vedere il depilant
<guest___> installo chrome o chromium al posto di firfox ?
<jester-> guest___: avrà lo stesso problema anche se ha il flash incorporato
<jester-> segui la guida che ti ha dato cristian_c
<cristian_c> guest___, chromium è nei repo
<cristian_c> chrome lo devi scaricare
<cristian_c> ed è praticamente lo stesso browser
<cristian_c> guest___, comunque, sì, la differenza importante è che chrome ha i plugin integrati nel browser
<cristian_c> mentre chromium usa quuelli di sistema
<cristian_c> *quelli
<cristian_c> nei repo
<razdebuntu> christian, prima di installare ubuntu avevo due partizioni denominate C e D , ora riprovo ad installare ubuntu affiancandolo a win o devo cliccare "altro" e personalizzare le partizioni
<razdebuntu> ?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, se hai scelto prima di affiancare, ora vedi se è già partizionato
<guest___> la guida dice di installre 3 software, gnash, gnash tool, e mozilla plug-in gnash....li trovo nel lubuntu center ?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, se hai già le partizioni separate, installa in quella con ubuntu
<cristian_c> guest___, quale guida?
<cristian_c> guest___, ho indicato il secondo link
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> guest___, secondo link
<guest___> quindi vado nel terminale....sudo lshw -C cpu e controllo se compare SSSE2 e vedo  se è il mio caso
<jester-> guest___: non c'è sse2
<jester-> gia visto
<jester-> quindi procedi con la guida
<guest___> okay...scarico da sito
<jester-> guest___: che sito
<guest___> https://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<razdebuntu> ho 2 opzioni: elimina ubuntun14.04 e reinstallare o cancella tutto e reinstalla. La prima dovrebbe eliminare SOLO ubuntu la seconda win e ubuntu...
<cristian_c> lol
<guest___> questo....ma dice che non è quello che cerco
<jester-> guest___: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> flags  : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mp mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> e non ha il flag sse2
<cristian_c> guest___, leggere non fa mica male
<guest___> ho letto infatti....ma dice di scaricare il softare da questo sito....
<jester-> guest___: eh fai il resto
<guest___> https://github.com/downloads/webgapps/flashaid/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<cristian_c> guest___, nel topic è scritto come risolvere il problema
<guest___> ma questo sito non si apre...mi dice errore 404
<razdebuntu> vado con la prima opzione dunque....
<cristian_c> guest___, vero
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, prova con Altro
<guest___> provare per credere
<cristian_c> guest___, ho visto
<razdebuntu> fatto...
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ora posta una schermata della tabella delle partizioni
<cristian_c> guest___, forse ho trovato link alternativo
<guest___> dimmi
<cristian_c> guest___, http://www.ulozto.net/xSRoFcG/flashplayer11-1r102-63-linux-i386-tar-gz#download
<cristian_c> vedi se funge
<razdebuntu> ci sono 5 device
<guest___> si è aperta l pubblicità su youtube
<razdebuntu> di cui 1 win e l'altra ubuntu
<guest___> può essere che funziona ?
<razdebuntu> che faccio?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, posta una foto
<cristian_c> guest___, hai scaricato?
<razdebuntu> se mi dici come si fa te la invio subito....
<razdebuntu> non vedo nessun tasto qui in chat
<guest___> si sta scaricando
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, in chat?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, hai il tasto stamp sulla tastiera?
<razdebuntu> ho un tablet in questo momento....
<razdebuntu> come sai la connessione WiFi su ubuntu non va
<guest___> scaricato !!!
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ok, ma come stai chattando?
<razdebuntu> con il tablet
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, quindi premi stamp sulla tastiera del pc
<razdebuntu> è l'unico modo
<cristian_c> e porta la foto sul tablet
<razdebuntu> si, poi?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, poi carichi la foto da qualche parte, in modo che la possiamo vedere
<cristian_c> guest___, continua con le istruzioni del topic
<razdebuntu> tipo un sito dove si caricano le immagini, giusto?
<cristian_c> eh
<razdebuntu> ci rinuncio....non so come posso mandare sta foto....
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ci sono un sacco di servizi online
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> !image | razdebuntu
<ubot-it> razdebuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<razdebuntu> oh esatto questo intendevo...
<guest___> cristian...ho estratto il file, e lo messo sul desktop....poi per me è arabo quello che c'è scritto nella guida
<jester->  guest___ apri un terminale
<jester-> guest___: hai libflashplayer.so sul desktop?
<razdebuntu> http://imagebin.org/313030
<guest___> aperrto
<guest___> si...
<guest___> già estratto
<jester-> guest___: dai sudo updatedb  quando finisce fischia, digita la pass che non vedrai e dai enter
<cristian_c> guest___, leggi
<guest___> ok
<jester-> guest___: locate libflashplayer.so  incolla qui la riga
<guest___> non è successo niente
<razdebuntu> cosa dovrei fare ?
<jester-> guest___: non hai installato flashplugin-installer?
<jester-> guest___: locate libflashplayer.so  incolla qui la riga
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ubuntu sta in sda5
<guest___> non succede niente
<jester-> guest___: sudo apt-get install  flashplugin-installer
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, seleziona la riga con sda5 e spunta la casella formattare
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: carica l'immagine imageshack.com che imagebin è andato ...
<guest___> nooo......non saevo come fare
<jester-> guest___: poi va sostituito
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, ma soltanto di quella riga
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, non toccare le altre partizioni
<jester-> con quello che installa non funza. lo si fa per fargli creare le cartelle necessarie
<guest___> anzi forse si....poco fa
<jester-> fosse installato locate lo avrebbe trovato
<razdebuntu> ci credi che non fa spuntare!!
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: non la swap! la sda5 :)
<razdebuntu> certo, ma non mi fa spuntare sulla formattazione...
<guest___> cmq nl sito di adobe, ci sono un sacco di driver.....per linux 32
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, doppio clic sulla riga
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, dovrebbe aprirsi una finestea
<cristian_c> *finestra
<cristian_c> sda5
<guest___> jesterrrrrrrrrrr
<guest___> e cristiannnnnnnnnnnn
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> guest___, non ho seguito, a che punto eri?
<cristian_c> *arrivato
<razdebuntu> si, fatto....
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, cos'hai fatto?
<razdebuntu> esce la dimensione e una tendina con le opzioni non usare la partizione etc.
<razdebuntu> ho fatto doppio click come mi hai detto
<razdebuntu> http://imagebin.org/313032
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, con ext4
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, e opzione 'formattare la partizione
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: devi scegliere ext4 e formattare la partizione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lol
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: con journalling ovviamente
<guest___> ho digitato sudo updatedb.....ma non è successo niente
<Riccardone> guest___: tu lo credi ...
<razdebuntu> punto di mount niente?
<guest___> riccardone.....cioè ?
<Riccardone> guest___: il sistema ha aggiornato se stesso ...
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: punto di mount /
<guest___> quindi ora dorei vedere i video ?
<jester-> guest___: adesso locate libflashplayer.so
<guest___> ok
<guest___> è apparso questo: /home/gero/Scrivania/libflashplayer.so.tar
<razdebuntu> OK ora è selezionata la formattazione, posso procedere con installa?
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: si
<jester-> guest___: avevi fatto sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, se hai scelto di formattare la partizione sda5, puoi scegliere Installa
<jester-> guest___: e non puo essere libflashplayer.so.tar
<guest___> siiii
<razdebuntu> si si....
<Riccardone> jester-: non credo, se si ritrova i .so sulla scrivania ...
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: vai, installa!
<jester-> ma non .tar
<Riccardone> jester-: .so.tar (librerie zippate)
<Riccardone> (tarrate per l'esatteza :) )
<razdebuntu> speriamo bene....
<Riccardone> jester-: se avesse dato sudo apt-get install etc etc si sarebbe ritrovato le .so al posto giusto no ?
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: certo che va bene ...
<jester-> il file è https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<guest___> scusa, ma non ci sto capendo niente..... quindi che faccio ?
<jester-> se lo scompatti non da .tar
<jester-> guest___: apri un terminale
<Riccardone> guest___: ctrl+alt+t
<jester-> guest___: copia incolla da qui al terminale
<razdebuntu> riccardone, prima l'installazione si era bloccata...
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: da dove stai installando ? CD/DVD/USB ?
<jester-> guest___: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<razdebuntu> spero non sia per il fatto che gli serve una connessione internet
<razdebuntu> da usb
<Riccardone> razdebuntu: dipende ? hai spuntato "Scarica gli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione" ?
<cristian_c> <razdebuntu> riccardone, prima l'installazione si era bloccata...
<jester-> guest___: fatto?
<guest___> cosa ?
<jester-> guest___: wget https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/501061/flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<cristian_c> si era bloccata perché avevi scelto di scaricare pacchetti dalla rete senza connessione, razdebuntu
<jester-> guest___: o segui o faccio altro
<jester-> guest___: copia incolla da qui al terminale
<razdebuntu> tanto non è possibile neanche selezionarlo quella opzione se non rileva la connessione
<guest___> si
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, hai detto che l'avevi selezionata
<jester-> guest___: fatto?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, scaricare software di terze parti
<razdebuntu> rispondevo a riccardone
<cristian_c> e bcrmwl lo è
<guest___> fatto
<jester-> guest___: tar -zxvf  flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<razdebuntu> si quella l'avevo selezionata
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> mica dovevi farlo senza connessione, è una cosa priva di logica
<guest___> sta scaricando credo
<jester-> guest___: cd Scrivania
<guest___> ma già il file c'è l'avevo
<guest___> comunque salvato
<jester-> guest___: cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<jester-> guest___: tar -zxvf  flashplayer11_1r102_63_linux.i386.tar.gz
<jester-> guest___: pare che stai piandopelculo come razdebuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> non avete altro da fare?
<razdebuntu> in che senso scusa!?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, sono ore ormai
<jester-> le indicazioni le avete avute 7 volte, rileggetevele e seguite le guide
<guest___> dice questo: ero@gero-HP-nx9005-DJ318T:~$ cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ cp: cannot stat ‘libflashplayer.so’: No such file or directory
<jester-> guest___: segui i passi sopra descritti
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, non si può stare ore su cose presenti in questo link:
<cristian_c> !installazione | razdebuntu
<ubot-it> razdebuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<razdebuntu> eh ho capito, ma se è complicato sto s.o. che posso farci!!
<cristian_c> ci sono guide apposite che spiegano come eseguire il tutto
<guest___> vado con il secondo comando ?
<jester-> razdebuntu: NON È complicato. il fatto è che il troll trolla
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, mica sei costretto a usarlo
<jester-> se non trolli lasa perd
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, qui sono tutti volontari, nessuno è pagato e ognuno dona parte del suo tempo volontariamente per aiutare su problematiche serie
<jester-> con tutta la pazienza di questo mondo manco all'asilo la porterebbero
<guest___> v
<cristian_c> guest___, cos'hai fatto?
<razdebuntu> questo era per dire che anche la guida non avrebbe mai specificato nel mio caso che NON doveva essere spuntato il soft di terze parti...
<razdebuntu> non sono solito chiedere aiuto e rompere le scatole...
<jester-> razdebuntu: dagli un taglio che se continui senza internet installa comunque
<jester-> è dalle ore 13 che la meni
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, perché è una cosa abbastanza ovvia
<cristian_c> non necessita di essere specificata
<cristian_c> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<razdebuntu> è successa, sono un imbecille....che devo farci....grazie dell'aiuto..e scusate se Vi ho rotto le scatole
<jester-> razdebuntu: riavviare l'installer no?
<jester-> stai li ad aspettare di farti i microbi col cazzo a spillo?
<cristian_c> razdebuntu, comunque, ora sai che se non hai connessione non puoi scaricare dal web
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è:
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<guest___> credo di aver estratto il file
<razdebuntu> oh sembra che stia partendo :-)
<cristian_c> guest___, hai estratto libflashplayer.so?
<guest___> siii....è ha l'icona a forma di ingranaggio
<guest___> è sul desktop
<cristian_c> guest___, ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<guest___> mi ha detto install _plugin....in verde !!!
<cristian_c> guest___, posta il risultato su pastebin
<guest___> ok
<guest___> cmq solo questa scritta è venuta fuori
<cristian_c> guest___, tu posta
<cristian_c> anche qui
<jester-> <cristian_c> guest___, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> ok
<jester-> o si parla col muro
<guest___> un attimo....ho la connessione lenta
<guest___> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/7608731/
<cristian_c> guest___, sudo cp ~/Scrivania/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<guest___> non succede niente
<cristian_c> guest___, bene
<guest___> aspetta che chiudoil terminale e lo riapro
<cristian_c> guest___, ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<guest___> bene ?
<cristian_c> guest___, non serve
<guest___> ok
<cristian_c> guest___, ls /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer
<guest___> dice questo...install_plugin  libflashplayer.so
<guest___> install_plugin in verde
<cristian_c> guest___, riavvia il browser
<cristian_c> dovrebbe fungere
<guest___> ok
<guest2_> parte la pubblicità, poi si blocca anche quella
<cristian_c> guest2_, uhm
<guest2_> funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<guest2_> grazie mille !!!! anche se mi dice installa ugualmente flash player.....ma funziona !!!
<guest2_> grazie !!!
<cristian_c> guest2_, e ricordati di leggere la documentazione ufficiale e il wiki di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !documentazione | guest2_
<ubot-it> guest2_: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<guest2_> okay !!! grazie mille !!! vado buona serata !!!
<jester-> cristian_c: leggere? LOL
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao a tutti! Ringrazio gli utenti del canale che mi hanno aiutato l'altro giorno, ho seguito le istruzioni che mi avete ddato e sono riuscito a a cambiare la password di sistema. grazie a tutti! :)
<akis24> sera
<Zenyhooubbit> ciao qualcuno sà dirmi come si fà a disinstallare completamente un programma? rimuovendone anche le impostazioni e tutte le cartelle intendo
<cybernova> Zenyhooubbit, sudo apt-get purge nomepacchetto
<Zenyhooubbit> grazie!
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, sudo apt-get remove --purge pack
<Zenyhooubbit> fatto! grazie krabador
<Zenyhooubbit> krabador ho un problema con linux dc++, non sò se lo conosci: è un programma per scaricare, praticamente l'ho incasinato perchè ho caricato troppi hub e adesso quando lo avvio si blocca. ho provato a disinstallarlo eseguendo i i comandi che mi avete detto e l'ho reinstallato ma quando lo avvio mi carica sempre gli hub e si blocca. evidentemente il comando purge non è riuscito a rimuovere tutte le
<Zenyhooubbit> impostazioni
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, non se ne puo' parlare qui
<Zenyhooubbit> ma volevo solo sapere se c'è un altro comando a parte il purge per rimuovere i rimasugli dei programmi
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, dpkg -l | grep linuxdcpp
<Zenyhooubbit> ma si deve scrivere con "sudo apt-get" prima?
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, no
<krabador> quello che ti ho scritto
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | Zenyhooubbit
<ubot-it> Zenyhooubbit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Zenyhooubbit> ok grazie
<Zenyhooubbit> ho provato con dpkg ma anche con questo è lo stesso
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, il pastebin, per favore?
<Zenyhooubbit> ma cosa devo incollarci?
<krabador> Zenyhooubbit, ok, torna quando sei piu' concentrato
<tonylomo> salve
<jester-> !pulireubuntu | Zenyhooubbit
<ubot-it> Zenyhooubbit: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<tonylomo> hi
<vice_> ciao
<vice_> come funziona wine?
<vice_> avrei bisogno di far funzionare il codec HDvid.exe del sito casa cinema
<vice_> ??
<vice_> 5u5u
<vice_> u5u5
<vice_> 5u5
<vice_> 5u
<vice_> 5u
<vice_> 5
<vice_> 5u
<vice_> 5
<vice_> :)
<vice_> ciaaoo
<vice_> ninna nanna
#ubuntu-it 2014-06-08
<vice_> ci sono alcune cose che con ubuntu non si possono fare.... :(    devo utilizzare windows
<krabador> vice_, tipo?
<vice_> riuscire a fare funzionare il codec HDvid del sito cinema casa
<krabador> funziona in flash
<krabador> tranquillamente
<vice_> non mi funzionaaaa
<vice_> sono scarso io..
<Aiutoooo> raga!
<Aiutoooo> ho partizionato la mia chiavetta usb
<Aiutoooo> in una partizione ci ho messo l'immagine bootable di ubuntu
<Aiutoooo> e l'altra l'ho lasciata per l'archiviazione dati
<Aiutoooo> su ubuntu quando inserisco la chiavetta, le 2 partizioni vengono lette distinte e separate
<Aiutoooo> mentre windows legge solo la partizione con i file di ubuntu e non quella di arhiviazione
<Aiutoooo> che sarebbe quella che mi serve su windows
<Aiutoooo> come risolvo?
<ExPBoy> Aiutoooo: come hai formattato le partizioni?
<Aiutoooo> ExPBoy: con gparted
<ExPBoy> non con cosa ma come
<Aiutoooo> ho ridotto la dimensione di dev1
<Aiutoooo> ho creato dev2
<Aiutoooo> e messo le unità di allocazione
<ExPBoy> Aiutoooo: se non rispondi alle domande non so come aiutarti
<Aiutoooo> ExPBoy: allora non capisco cosa mi stai chiedendo
<Aiutoooo> vabbè
<Aiutoooo> cmq
<Aiutoooo> ora devo andare via
<Aiutoooo> grazie comq
<Aiutoooo> a dopo
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> trollata mancata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> giorno
<Violence> salve ragazzi
 * fabio_cc is away: non ci sono
<Aiutooo> salve
<Aiutooo> ho un problema
<Aiutooo> ho una chiavetta usb da 16 gb
<Aiutooo> l'ho partizionata con gparted
<Aiutooo> creando 2 partizioni
<Aiutooo> la prima da 3 gb l'ho usato per fare iso di ubuntu bootable
<Aiutooo> l'altra da 13 gb l'ho lasciata per l'archiviazione
<Aiutooo> se uso la chiavetta su ubuntu, questi mi apre entrambe le partizioni
<Aiutooo> mentre se la inserisco su windows solo quella da 3 gb con ubuntu
<Aiutooo> l'altra non la vede proprio
<Aiutooo> come risolvo?
<|gonzo|> ciao tutti
<Aiutooo> [13:31] <Aiutooo> salve [13:32] <Aiutooo> ho un problema [13:32] <Aiutooo> ho una chiavetta usb da 16 gb [13:32] <Aiutooo> l'ho partizionata con gparted [13:32] <Aiutooo> creando 2 partizioni [13:32] <Aiutooo> la prima da 3 gb l'ho usato per fare iso di ubuntu bootable [13:32] <Aiutooo> l'altra da 13 gb l'ho lasciata per l'archiviazione [13:33] <Aiutooo> se uso la chiavetta su ubuntu, questi mi apre entrambe le partizioni [13:33]
<ilmarce> ciao
<Aiutooo> ilmarce: ciao
<Aiutooo> te ne intendi di ubuntu?
<ilmarce> non troppo
<ilmarce> Hai qualche problema in specifico?
<Aiutooo> ilmarce: 13:32] <Aiutooo> ho una chiavetta usb da 16 gb [13:32] <Aiutooo> l'ho partizionata con gparted [13:32] <Aiutooo> creando 2 partizioni [13:32] <Aiutooo> la prima da 3 gb l'ho usato per fare iso di ubuntu bootable [13:32] <Aiutooo> l'altra da 13 gb l'ho lasciata per l'archiviazione [13:33] <Aiutooo> se uso la chiavetta su ubuntu, questi mi apre entrambe le partizioni [13:33] <Aiutooo> mentre se la inserisco su windows solo
<ilmarce> l'hai formattata ntfs o ext4?
<Aiutooo> ilmarce: fat32
<Aiutooo> dev/sdb1   *          32     6293503     3146736    e  W95 FAT16 (LBA)
<Aiutooo> dev/sdb2         6293504    31326207    12516352    b  W95 FAT32
<ilmarce> il fat 32 legge file fino a 4Gb, se vuoi file solo per linux, usa pure ext4 mentre se devi usare la chiavettoa o HD esterni ti consiglio di formattare ntfs
<Aiutooo> il problema non è questo
<Aiutooo> il problema è che windows vede solo 1 delle 2 partizioni
<ilmarce> quale delle 2 che non si legge dal primo messaggio?
<Aiutooo> quella da 13 gb
<Aiutooo> ossia quella per l'archiviazione
<Gio122> buonasera.
<Gio122> dovrei aggiornare la scheda video
<ilmarce> prova a creare la partizione formattandola ntfs con g-parted
<Gio122> nvidia geoforge 8200m g
<Gio122> come devo fare?
<Gio122> rieccomi
<Gio122> scusate
<Gio122> ripeto la domanda
<Gio122> chiedo aiuto per aggiornamento scheda video nvidia geforce 8200m g
<ilmarce> Ciao hai visto questo : http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4300991
<ilmarce> hai ptovato a formattare la partizione da 13 in ntfs con gparted?
<aiutoooo> ilmarce: sto provando
<ilmarce> ok
<Gio122> ho guardato, ma il problema non è lo stesso. da quando ho istallato ubuntu 13, a volte lo schermo ha dei flash
<flymilla> buongiorno a tutti
<flymilla> volevo chiedervi aiuto perchè non riesco ad installare i driver della stampante samsung CLP-315
<flymilla> ho scaricato dal sito samsung i driver x linux ma poi non riesco ad installare il file
<FISTANDLIUS> ciao chiedo aiuto per un problema che mis ta mandando ai matti
<FISTANDLIUS> ho ubuntu 13.10 64 bit
<FISTANDLIUS> l'hd dove è installato è da un tb
<FISTANDLIUS> ha una partizione boot di 243 mb
<FISTANDLIUS> ed il restante è stato messo come partizione extendend
<FISTANDLIUS> ora non capisco per quale motivo tutte e due la partizioni
<FISTANDLIUS> risultano quasi piene e non ne capisco il perchè
<FISTANDLIUS> ho provato da termianle
<FISTANDLIUS> sulla directory root a dare clean ed autoclena
<FISTANDLIUS> ma se ne infischia
<cristian_c> FISTANDLIUS, hai provato con dh?
<krabador> FISTANDLIUS, da quando fa cosi'?
<cristian_c> uhm, df -h
<FISTANDLIUS> ho provato acneh con il programma bleachbit ma mi dice che non ha accesso all'hd princiaple dove scarseggia appunto lo spazio
<krabador> FISTANDLIUS, da quando fa cosi'?
<FISTANDLIUS> guarda me ne sono accorto perchè mi è stato proposto l'upgrade alla versione 14
<FISTANDLIUS> e provando a fare l'upgrade mi segnalava la mancanza di spazio
<krabador> FISTANDLIUS, controlla la grandezza di /home
<fistandalius> cheido scusa si era disconesso
<krabador> FISTANDLIUS, controlla la grandezza di /home
<fistandalius> karabor: home è di 816 gbyte
<fistandalius> la partizione estesa è di tipo vg
<fistandalius> hai qualche suggerimento ^
<jester-> la estesa è estesa e basta
<jester-> non ha formato
<fistandalius> jester il problema è che non mi fa ripulire il boot e non riesco a ridurre l'estesa
<fistandalius> ho provato con gparted ma non me la fa toccare
<fistandalius> vorrei evitare di dover reinstallare tutto...
<fistandalius> qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<jester-> fistandalius: se dentro hai partizioni logiche no
<krabador> ops
<paolo094> ciao a tutti ho un problema,in pratica appena scrivo su pidgin mi si chiude solo ,se lo avvio da terminale da errore di segmentazione
<paolo094> dimenticavo,uso ubuntu 14.04
<paolo094> dimenticavo pure che quando non sapete fornire aiuto non rispondete:grazie :)
<frankie42> ciao a tutti
<krabador> salve
<frankie42> sono inesperto di linux ed ho un problema con xubuntu
<krabador> frankie42, chiedi
<frankie42> il mio portatile non emette alcun suono - ho provato anche altre distro ma solo puppy 5.2.1 funziona
<krabador> frankie42, aplay -l , per favore
<krabador> !pastebin | frankie42
<ubot-it> frankie42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed usa questo sito per incollare il risultato qui
<frankie42> scusatemi ma sono su un altro computer - posterò domani - grazie comunque
<fabio_cc> notte a tutti
<nicola76_> buona sera
<nicola76_> qualcuno può aiutarmi per cortesia, sono un completo novizio!
<krabador> nicola76_, chiedi
<nicola76_> ho installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu, purtroppo ho bisogno di skype per windows per lavoro  e non riesco a farlo partire
<nicola76_> ho provato a reinstallare win7 ma non riesco a farlo scusate per l'ignoranza
<krabador> nicola76_, allora, cosa non fa la versione di linux, di skype?
<nicola76_> chiamte a 3 o più
<nicola76_> o almeno non ci sono riuscito ;-(
<krabador> nicola76_, https://support.skype.com/it/faq/FA194/e-possibile-effettuare-una-conference-call-con-skype-per-linux
<nicola76_> grazie!
<krabador> di niente
<nicola76_> e come potrei reinstallare win7?
<nicola76_> ho cercato diverse guide ma nessuna mi si è rilevata utile
<kahuna> :D
<krabador> qui sei offtopic
<krabador> puoi chiedere in #windows
<nicola76_> grazie mille!!!
<nicola76_> a presto
<krabador> se rimetti win, non credo
<nicola76_> no no non abbandono ubunto
<nicola76_> mi piace tropppo di più di microsoft
<krabador> nicola76_, allora, quando hai installato ubuntu, potevi installare con l'opzione "installa a fianco"
<nicola76_> giusto il tempo di capirci qualcosa ;-)
<krabador> li avresti tenuti entrambi
<nicola76_> no perchè non mi funzionava più!!
<krabador> ed all'avvio avresti avuto la schermata di selezione
<krabador> ah, eccoo
<nicola76_> infatti vorrei rimetterlo a fianco solo per qualche esigenza particolare
<krabador> nicola76_, se adesso installi win7, in un altra partizione del pc,
<krabador> win sovrascrive l'mbr
<krabador> e non ti farà scegliere che sistema caricare, all'avvio
<krabador> dovrai ripristinare l'mb
<krabador> mbr
<krabador> alla fine dell'installazione win
<nicola76_> ok allora lascio stare
<nicola76_> approfitto della tua conoscenza
<nicola76_> come faccio a togliere i file exe installati per wime?
<kahuna> li cancelli.
<nicola76_> ottimo grazie amcora
<krabador> nicola76_, mette tutto in /home/.wine
<krabador> /home/utente/.wine
<kahuna> nicola76_: tuttavia, nel qualcaso volessi insistere nel farti del male e mettere win7, puoi riprisitnare il dual boot seguendo questa procedura
<kahuna> nicola76_: http://sourceforge.net/p/boot-repair-cd/home/Home/
<krabador> !grub | nicola76_
<ubot-it> nicola76_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> nicola76_, segui la guida ufficiale per il ripristino di grub
<krabador> kahuna, attieniti  a consigliare documentazione ufficiale, per favore
<kahuna> krabador: è deprecato boot-repair-cd?
<krabador> kahuna, c'è una procedura ufficiale di ripristino , che si fa tranquillamente con lo stesso supporto di installazione di ubuntu
<kahuna> eh ma è da riga di comando
<krabador> kahuna, boot-repair, è consigliato per i sistemi con uefi
<krabador> alla fine della procedura di installazione del sistema
<krabador> kahuna, copiare ed incollare qualche linea, non uccide nessuno
<krabador> kahuna, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair    se proprio si vuole, si entra in live e lo si installa
<nicola76_> provo con la guida
<nicola76_> voglio imparare ;-)
<kahuna> eccellente
<kahuna> fai un backup prima :P
<nicola76_> al momento ho solo ubuntu ;-) ho backuppato tutto prima ;-)
<krabador> nicola76_, kahuna non ti ha consigliato male, la guida di riferimento è quella che ti ho postato, ma puoi installare, con il supporto di installazione caricato in live, il programma boot repair
<krabador> nicola76_, senti, per il momento cosa ti serve assolutamente di win7 ?
<krabador> nicola76_, che pc hai ?
<nicola76_> bhè anche le videochiamate con fb
<krabador> nicola76_, se il pc non è troppo vecchio, puoi installare win7 in virtualbox, ed usare quelle cose che ti servono, da li, da dentro ubuntu
<kahuna> uhm, ma le videochiamate su fb non sono comunque gestite da skype? (chiedo eh, non le ho mai fatte)
<krabador> kahuna, si, pero' effettivamente non vanno su linux
<kahuna> ah
<nicola76_> non è giovanissimo ma non è neanche vecchissimo
<krabador> !virtualbox | nicola76_
<ubot-it> nicola76_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<krabador> nicola76_, cpu/ram/scheda video ?
<nicola76_> è un quad cor amd phenom 64bit
<nicola76_> nvidia
<krabador> nicola76_, bene
<nicola76_> tanta ram ma non ricordo quanta eheh
<krabador> beh, allora installa win7 in virtualbox
<krabador> con questa macchina ce la fai alla grande
<nicola76_> grazie :-)
<krabador> kahuna, le videochiamate di facebook sfruttano un plugin di skype appositamente per  facebook, un exe win
<kahuna> ah, brrr
<nicola76_> già!
<krabador> kahuna, ci si puo' provare se si installa firefox win, in wine, ed il plugin
<krabador> io personalmente non ho mai provato
<krabador> ma ad alcuni pare che vada
<kahuna> e usare direttamente skype?
<nicola76_> mmm ottima idea
<krabador> molte guide non ufficiali riportano questo, http://pastie.org/pastes/9271848/text , per far andare le videochiamate facebook su ubuntu
<krabador> personalmente non ho mai provato
<kahuna> notte umani
<francesco_> salve, da quando ho installato gnome 3.12 non riesco più ad accedere alle applicazioni di avvio neanche dando da terminale gnome-session-properties e nemmeno da alacarte vedo più la voce qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> francesco_, dove e come hai installato gnome 3.12?
<francesco_> krabador,  non mi ricordo bene quale era il repo penso xorg edgers
<francesco_> krabador, anzi gnome3-team
<krabador> francesco_, anche se il ppa è curato dal team gnome, ma non è detto che non dia problemi, una versione successiva di gnome, in una ubuntu che ha una versione precedente
<krabador> ti consiglio di ripassare alla versione default di ubuntu-gnome
<francesco_> krabador,  A dire il vero visto che la  3.10 era un enciclopedia di problemi pensavo di risolverne qualcuno. Ma evidentemente mi sbagliavo :/ grazie comunque
<krabador> francesco_, che ubuntu hai?
<francesco_> krabador, 14.04
<krabador> il funzionamento dell'ambiente grafico non dipende soltanto dagli sviluppatori dello stesso, ma anche da come lo configurano gli sviluppatori del sistema operativo
<krabador> prevalentemente da quest'ultima
<krabador> francesco_, l'installazione dell'os , l'hai fatta da 0, o hai fatto il salto di versione
<francesco_> krabador, da zero.
<krabador> francesco_, che problemi ti dava l'ambiente grafico di base?
<francesco_> krabador, il software center era illegibile ad esempio
<krabador> francesco_, "illegibile"
<krabador> troppo piccolo / grande?
<francesco_> krabador, no praticamente mettendo il tema scuro globale, il software center aveva scritta bianca su sfondo bianco
<krabador> francesco_, beh, questo in ogni caso è un problema di software center, non di gnome
<francesco_> krabador, be poi c'è anche che le estensioni ogni tanto all avvio ci sono ogni tanto no
<krabador> e questo è un problema delle estensioni
<krabador> che non sono curate dal team
<francesco_> krabador, non sono qui a dire di chi è la colpa e non ho provato la 14.04 con unity quindi non so se mi avrebbe dato gli stessi problemi,ma credimi che da quando l'ho installato non faccio altro che sistemarlo.
<krabador> francesco_, inquadra solo che ubuntu è un sistema con un'elaborazione molto decisa di tutti i componenti, da parte del team di sviluppo
<krabador> installare qualsiasi cosa, al di fuori dell'ecosistema, se non si è capaci o disposti a mettergli decisamente mano, non risolve i problemi
<krabador> francesco_, ubuntu con unity in ogni caso non è la stessa cosa, nonostante abbia la base di gnome 3
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-01
<akis24> giorno
<salvino> buongiorno a tutti
<akis24> giorno salvino
<salvino> giorno akis
<salvino> sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu
<salvino> giusto ieri ho formattato il mio portatile
<salvino> da xp a ubuntu 15,04
<salvino> ho un piccolo problema, se gentilmente mi date una mano..
<akis24> salvino: esponilo cosi chi legge puo' aiutarti se sa' ..
<salvino> allora non mi funziona la connessione wifi, al momento solo quella con cavo lan
<salvino> il mio pc è un hp pavilion zv6000
<akis24> salvino: da network manager viene visto il wifi ?
<Luciph3r> salvino: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682391 qui risolvono cosi .
<salvino> come ci arrivo...su network manager?
<akis24> salvino: tramite icona sul pannello  di solito
<salvino> come detto sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu..
<salvino> ancora non so come muovermi...
<akis24> salvino:  una buona lettura prima ..  https://help.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-help/index.html
<akis24> salvino: visto che dovremmo richiederti di effettuare alcuni comandi ecc magari prima dai un occhiata per farti un idea del sistema  in generale
<salvino> in rete ho trovato solo la connessione attuale...
<salvino> in effetti ho notato che sul pc il tasto con icona wifi rimane spento...
<akis24> salvino: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<salvino> ha chiesto la password e sta installando dei pacchetti..
<akis24> salvino: quando finisce avvisa  da ora in poi a ogni comando avrai sul terminale in risposta un link copialo e incollalo qui in canale
<salvino> To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>".
<salvino> See "man sudo_root" for details.
<salvino> salvatore@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<salvino> [sudo] password for salvatore:
<salvino> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<salvino> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<salvino> rieccomi
<salvino> non vedevo la chat
<akis24> salvino: ti ha messo fuori il bot  non incollare piu' righe in canale ..
<salvino> scusami non lo sapevo...
<akis24> salvino: sempre dal terminale dai     iwconfig | pastebinit      e posta il link in canale
<salvino> bene ho installato il pacchetto che mi avevi detto .. adesso che devo fare??
<salvino> ok
<salvino> lo        no wireless extensions.
<salvino> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<salvino> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<salvino> fatto..
<akis24> salvino: non hai un link alla fine ?
<akis24> salvino qualcosa del genere   http:// ....
<salvino> dove sul terminale??
<akis24> salvino: si certo
<salvino> salvatore@ubuntu:~$ lo        no wireless extensions.
<salvino> lo: comando non trovato
<salvino> salvatore@ubuntu:~$
<salvino> salvatore@ubuntu:~$ eth0      no wireless extensions.
<salvino> eth0: comando non trovato
<salvino> non ho link
<akis24> salvino:  e due non incollare in canale ....
<salvino> si infatti ti volevo fare vedere tutta la pagina
<akis24> salvino: usa paste per adesso ... leggi il link che ti posto
<akis24> !paste | salvino
<ubot-it> salvino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvino> ed ho commesso lo stesso errore
<akis24> salvino: copia e incolla su paste quello che hai sul terminale e poi metti il link qui
<salvino> ok...
<salvino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11491147/
<akis24> salvino: dai  iwconfig  e metti sempre su paste
<salvino> ok
<salvino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11491194/
<akis24> salvino: ora dai  sudo lshw -c network  e sempre su paste
<salvino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11491263/
<akis24> salvino:  dai adesso   sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer    e posta risultato
<salvino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11491325/
<akis24> salvino: prova a riavviare e vedi se al riavvio viene vista la rete wifi
<salvino> ok provo..
<salvino> akis24
<salvino> ci sei sempre
<akis24> salvino: si per adesso
<salvino> ok adesso funziona
<akis24> salvino: bene
<salvino> sono collegato con il wifi
<akis24> perfetto salvino  buona giornata
<salvino> pero' ho notato che il led del wifi del pc ogni tanto lampeggia..
<salvino> prima no ,,spero che non mi dara' noie
<akis24> salvino: non importa lascia che lampeggi se non hai problemi
<salvino> comunque grazie tanto!!!
<akis24> di nulla
<salvino> buona giornata anche a te!!!
<salvino> alla prossima
<emilio189> salve a tutti
<emilio189> sapete dirmi gentilmente se ho installato correttamente java?
<emilio189> ne ho bisogno per utilizzare l'ide e programmare tramite processing
<emilio189> dando il comando java -version
<emilio189> ottengo: java version "1.7.0_79"
<emilio189> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.5.5) (7u79-2.5.5-0ubuntu0.14.04.2)
<emilio189> OpenJDK Server VM (build 24.79-b02, mixed mode)
<emilio189> ma nel momento in cui lancio l'ide di processing mi restituisce errore
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<akis24> emilio189: sembra installato regolarmente
<emilio189> akis24: ciao e grazie, ho pensato a java perchè googlando sembra che quell'errore derivi dalla mancanza di java
<akis24> emilio189: con java -version ti ha risposto di si
<emilio189> akis24: ok, ti ringrazio. A questo punto non so da cosa possa dipendere
<Carlin0> emilio189, quella è la versione open ...
<jester-> na cagata
<emilio189> Carlin0: prima ho provato con oracle java versione 8 poi ho dato purge e messo la 7, stesso errore
<emilio189> possibile che avendo la open e la oracle insieme non funzioni correttamente?
<akis24> emilio189:  rimuovi la versione attuale e installi la versione di oracle
<emilio189> akis24: provo subito
<Carlin0> so che per certe cose ci vuole la oracle , ma sono abbastanza GNUrante in materia
<Carlin0> devi cercare il ppa ...
<jester-> Carlin0: siamo all solite, open ha qualche lacuna
<jester-> emilio189: devi prima togliere le open mo ti cerco il ppa
<Carlin0> jester-, eh capita ... sopratutto per le applicazioni professionali
<akis24> emilio189: dal terminale  sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<emilio189> jester: ho installato ieri il ppa per la oracle
<emilio189> akis24: va bene se do: sudo apt-get purge openjdk*
<emilio189> ah perfetto!
<f843d0> Non e` sudo apt-get --purge remove [package]?
<Nobun> sto provando a compilare un programma su una VM con Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bit (l'host è sempre lo stesso sistema, solo che è 64bit)
<emilio189> f843d0: probabilmente è lo stesso
<Nobun> questo programma usa le wxwidgets, ma quando provo a compilare mi dà questo errore
<f843d0> emilio189: uhm, si, leggevo nel man
<Carlin0> f843d0, è lo stesso ora puoi anche solo dare apt senza get addirittura
<emilio189> f843d0: in ogni caso mi sta rimuovendo openjdk e le configurazioni annesse
<f843d0> emilio189: si, che` e` quello che serve :)
<Nobun> scusate un attimo devo ridare la compilazione per l'errore che sto cercando di individuare
<Carlin0> !chat | Nobun
<ubot-it> Nobun: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<emilio189> Carlin0: questo è il ppa che ho installato, trovato sul wiki di ubuntu: ppa:webupd8team/java
<Nobun> Carlin0: in realtà riguarda Ubuntu
<Nobun> perché credo sia stato pacchetizzato male il pacchetto wxwidgets-dev
<jester-> emilio189: hai tolto lo openjdk?
<Carlin0> Nobun, se è roba fuori dai repo no
<Nobun> è roba DEL repo ufficiale
<emilio189> jester-: ha appena terminato la procedura
<Nobun> un attimo che recupero l'errore e poi dico esattamente
<Carlin0> Nobun, allora non devi compilare
<jester-> emilio189: allora sudo apt-get install --reinstall oracle-java9-installer  se hai gia il ppa
<emilio189> jester-: vado con la versione 9?
<emilio189> jester-: ho letto che ha ancora molti bug se non sbaglio
<Nobun> Carlin0, ti ringrazio per il supporto, ma prima fammi rifare la procedura un secondo così dico il problema e poi mi dite se devo andare da un'altra parte o se questo riguarda la chat presente
<jester-> emilio189: bug o non bug è quella che funza a dovere
<Carlin0> Nobun, di cosa si tratta ?
<Nobun> ma io credo che riguardi questa chat, perché ho la sensazione che nel pacchetto ufficiale di wxwidgets dev manchi un file header
<Nobun> però non ricordo quale quindi devo rifare un attimo la procedura
<emilio189> jester-: perfetto, seguo le tue indicazioni
<emilio189> jester-: curiosità, perchè il comando reinstall?
<jester-> Nobun: nei repo no vedo nessun pacchetto wxwidgets
<jester-> emilio189: perchè nel caso fosse installata la reinstalla e la mette a default
<Nobun> ora ti dico anche il nome del pacchetto ufficiale esatto
<Nobun> un secondo che faccio prima la cosa che dovevo fare
<emilio189> jester-: perfetto ho capito, grazie
<f843d0> jester-: intendi le update-alternatives per esempio?
<jester-> f843d0: essatto che avendo tolto le open meglio stare al sicuro
<f843d0> jester-: si si, chiedevo per curiosita`...
<jester-> se non è installato lo installa comunque
<emilio189> si forse avevo anche dato qualche comando per cambiare quei parametri
<emilio189> letti sul wiki di ubuntu
<jester-> emilio189: il --reinstall dovrebbe sistemare
<jester-> emilio189: quindi se la applicazione non va non è problema java
<Nobun> allora: i pacchetti di riferimento sono i seguenti (per essere precisi): libwxbase2.8-dev e libwxgtk2.8-dev
<emilio189> jester-: va bene in ogni caso con il vostro aiuto sono sicuro di averlo installato bene
<emilio189> jester-: prima non ne ero sicuro
<Nobun> e il problema durante la compilazione è che non viene trovato il file wx/setup.h
<Nobun> infatti andando su /usr/include/wx-2.8
<jester-> Nobun: hai installato?
<Carlin0> Nobun, ma perchè compili ?
<Nobun> perché sto compilando un programmam che richiede wxwidgets
<jester-> Nobun: ma cosa stai compilando
<Nobun> ma riscontra la mancanza di un file header di wxwidgets che infatti manca
<Carlin0> e allora è roba fuori dai repo
<Nobun> su /usr/include/wx-2.8 manca il file setup.h
<Nobun> nisba
<Nobun> ad esempio il file string.h c'è
<Nobun> avevo avuto un problema anche con quello, ma dipendeva dal cmake fornito dal programma che stavo compilando
<Nobun> e quello l'ho risolto
<f843d0> Nobun: libwxbase2.8-dev: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/wx/include/base-unicode-release-2.8/wx/setup.h
<Nobun> invece il file setup.h proprio manca negli header di wxwiegets
<jester-> Nobun: si puo sapere cosa stai compilando?
<Nobun> grazue, f843d0
<Nobun> pcsx2 su macchina virtuale
<Nobun> provo a fare una compilazione statica
<f843d0> Nobun: consiglio: installa apt-file... apt-file update... e poi cerca quel che ti serve con apt-file search
<jester-> Nobun: se il .configure da errore potrebbe essere non compatibile con a versione della lib  -dev installata
<Nobun> apt-file non lo conosco, jester
<jester-> e li c'è un casso da fare
<Nobun> uso di solito solo apt-cache e apt-get
<Nobun> apt-file mai usato, lo ammetto
<jester-> Nobun: nel sorgente non sono commentate le dipendenze?
<Nobun> non esattamente... erano indicati i pacchetti da installare su debian, cosa che ho fatto
<Nobun> ma il checking di wxwigets funziona male, evidentemente hanno scritto male il CMakeLists
<Nobun> infatti sto correggendo a mano certi punti
<Nobun> però notavo che il file setup non c'era proprio nel percorso indicato da wx-config --cflags
<jester-> Nobun: comunque passa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Nobun> il file setup.h
<Nobun> ok
<Nobun> ero passato di qui perché pensavo fosse un problema di pacchetizzazione di uno dei due pacchetti -dev di wxwidgets nel repo ufficiale
<emilio189> jester-: l'installazione è terminata
<emilio189> ma ottengo lo stesso errore
<jester-> emilio189: prova il programma
<jester-> emilio189: che programma è
<emilio189> jester- processing.org
<jester-> emilio189: da repo?
<emilio189> jester-: no purtroppo non è presente sui repo
<emilio189> uname -a
<emilio189> Linux emilio-pc 3.16.0-38-generic #52~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 8 09:44:48 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<jester-> emilio189: allora mi sa che non è ubuntu compatibile, fa vedere l'errore nel paste
<emilio189> ho la versione 64bit di ubuntu, vero?
<jester-> !paste | emilio189
<ubot-it> emilio189: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<akis24> no emilio189 nno hai la 64 bit
<akis24> non*
<logan1987> buongiorno a tutti, in passato ho avuto problemi (soprattutto sul video HDMI) con la ati mobility radeon 4650. sembra che con ubuntu 15.04 i problemi non ci siano più, almeno non come prima, qualcuno di voi sa se sia effettivamente migliorato qualcosa da quel punto di vista? :)
<jester-> emilio189: per sapere la versino getconf LONG_BIT
<emilio189> 32 ..
<emilio189> allora ho scaricato la versione 64 bit di processing O.o
<jester-> emilio189: quinde servirebbe il programma a 32
<emilio189> non capisco come mai mi ritrovo ubuntu a 32
<jester-> emilio189: la 64 fa girare anche le 32bit a patto che ci siano le librerie
<jester-> emilio189: perché una 32 hai installato
<emilio189> jester-: scarico la versione 32bit e provo subito
<emilio189> jester-: ero convinto di avere la 64 di ubuntu
<emilio189> ma la 32bit di ubuntu riconosce 4 Gb di ram?
<jester-> emilio189: quanta ram hai
<emilio189> 4 Gb
<jester-> emilio189: si fino a 4 gb va bene
<emilio189> jester-: pensavo riconoscesse fino a circa 3.2 Gb
<salvino> giorna atutti..
<jester-> emilio189: apri monitor di sistema che vedi
<salvino> giorno...
<emilio189> jester-: ho xfce, ma dando free -m mi dice 4050 quindi ci sta, giusto?
<jester-> emilio189: è giusto
<emilio189> jester-: funziona, a parte questo piccolo errore, Error parsing gtk-icon-sizes string: ''
<emilio189> scusate la mia ignoranza :)
<emilio189> jester-: grazie per l'aiuto
<jester-> de nada
<emilio189> grazie Carlin0 e gli altri
<Column05> buon giorno
<Column05> ciao
<smilso20> Buongiorno,
<smilso20> qualcuno sa dirmi come eseguire i giochi di steam in primo piano?
<smilso20> ovvero eliminando la barra dei menu in alto?
<smilso20> la schermata risulta sempre essere più bassa e viene tagliata una parte
<jester-> smilso20: il gioco deve avere l'opzione visualizazzione a schermo intero
<smilso20> dici all'interno delle opzioni del gioco stesso?
<smilso20> perché l'ho già impostata
<jester-> oggià
<jester-> altrimeti allarghi la finestra normaemente
<smilso20> normalmente intendi con la combinazione di tasti?
<jester-> cliccando nella barra  applicazioni l'iconna
<jester-> a sinistra di x
<orpheide> salve avrei bisogno di una mano
<jester-> !qualcuno | orpheide
<ubot-it> orpheide: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<orpheide> ok
<orpheide> grazie mille
<orpheide> qualcuno può aiutarmi per favore? non capisco come si possono far riapparire le pagine del browser che nascondo/abbasso, nel senso che al momento non finiscono in un punto in cui è visibile quante sono le finestre di lavoro aperte, perdonatemi, ma sul linguaggio appropriato all'uopo sono decisamente impreparato
<jester-> orpheide: i capisce poco ma che tipo di ubntu usi
<ExPBoy> orpheide, infatti non ho capito una mazza
<orpheide> allora
<jester-> orpheide: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<orpheide> ho la barra in alto e in basso
<orpheide> un momento dove posso vedere che versione ubuntu è?
<jester-> orpheide: allora nella barra in basso si minimizzano se non ti sei segato l'applet
<orpheide> ovvero?
<orpheide> nella barra di sotto prima dell'ultimo aggiornamento apparivano comunque indicate le finestre aperte
<jester-> ovvero il cazzillo che si incarica rendere visibile sulla barra le finestre minimizzate
<jester-> orpheide: non dare la colpa all'aggiornamento
<jester-> sicuro hai fatto qualcosa di maldestro, hai gnome?
<orpheide> Gnome?
<jester-> orpheide: apri un terminale
<orpheide> come già esposto prima sono decisamente un dummy
<orpheide> jester: dovrai essere un po' più paziente con me
<orpheide> se mi puoi guidare mi dai una mano
<jester-> orpheide: apri un terminale
<orpheide> ovvero?
<jester-> ho madu
<orpheide> trovato
<ExPBoy> eh
<jester-> orpheide: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> cosa risponde
<orpheide> comando non trovato
<ExPBoy> naaaa
<orpheide> e ora non mi appare più la finestra aperta e non so dove cercarla
<jester-> scrivi bene
<jester-> che la miniizzi a fare
<orpheide> se devo rispondere si minimizza e non la si trova più
<orpheide> come si fa a farle riapparire
<orpheide> sta cosa mi sta facendo impazzire
<davegarath> orpheide: ma se premi alt+tab non ti compare la lista delle applicazioni aperte ?
<jester-> orpheide: aprine un altro
<orpheide> ok
<orpheide> con alt+tab ora mi riesce
<jester-> orpheide: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<orpheide> grazie mi avete insegnato qualcosa, ma resta il problema che non capisco dove si trovino graficamente le pagine minimizzate
<jester-> orpheide: se non fai quello che ti is chiede sicuro non si risolve
<jester-> orpheide: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<jester-> se non si che cazzo di ambiente grafico usi come si fa a risolvere
<orpheide> devo scrivere tutta la stringa: " orpheide: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION  "
<orpheide> ?
<jester-> nel terminale copialo li edai enter
<ExPBoy> orpheide, senza il tuo nick ne
<ExPBoy> :)
<orpheide> mi risponde gnome
<ExPBoy> eh
<ExPBoy> quindi usi gnome
<jester-> orpheide: alt+tasto destro sulla barra in basso
<orpheide> parrebbe di si
<jester-> ExPBoy: ti ricordi il nome del cazzillo?
<jester-> area di notifica o altro
<orpheide> quale cazzillo
<orpheide> area di notifica?
<jester-> orpheide: ci sei o ci fai
<orpheide> no
<orpheide> non ci faccio
<jester-> orpheide: alt+destro aggiungi
<jester-> che vedi
<ExPBoy> jester-,  no sto usando kakka da tempo ormai
<jester-> ExPBoy: pure io
<jester-> per quello dimenticai
<orpheide> jester: devo scrivere sta roba nel terminale?
<ExPBoy> :(
<orpheide> exPBoy
<orpheide> certe cose non le conosco proprio
<jester-> orpheide: vai sulla barra col cursore
<orpheide> fatoo
<orpheide> fatto
<jester-> orpheide: tieni premuto alt e clicca il destro
<jester-> aggiungi applett o  aggiungi oggetti o simile
<ugone> orpheide, premi alt + click destro poi aggiungi al pannello ed infine area di notifica
<jester-> orpheide: c'è elenco finestre?
<jester-> o area di notifica
<ugone> ok ovviamente jester- è arrivato prima di me :-)
<orpheide> si
<jester-> ugone: area notifica non è quella con l'orolgio & co?
<jester-> orpheide: aggiungi l'elenco finestre
<orpheide> allora vediamo un po': sono riuscito ad aprire "AGGIUNGI AL PANNELLO", ma non come mi avete scritto, bensì semplicemente cliccando sul tasto destro del mouse con il cursore puntato sulla barra in basso
<ExPBoy> lol esattamente come ti è stato detto quindi
<orpheide> ho trovato aggiungi elenco finestre
<jester-> orpheide: aggiungilo
<orpheide> ragazzi i load of laugh vanno bene, ma veramente sono un dummy
<orpheide> wow
<orpheide> sono appena apparsi in basso come in passato
<jester-> orpheide: occhio a non risegarlo
<jester-> da solo non si toglie
<orpheide> ma non ho fatto un benemerito nulla
<jester-> non te ne sarai accorto
<orpheide> comunque ora sono allineati a destra
<orpheide> non che sia un problema, ma mi chiedo come diavolo sia possibile
<orpheide> solitamente non smanetto con il PC
<jester-> hai preferenze se a destra o sinistra?
<orpheide> ho tropa poca pazienza e tempo per dedicarmi allo studio approfondito (anche d'uso minimo)
<orpheide> jester sono appena riuscito ad allinearli a sinistra
<orpheide> diavolo, ora mi sento leggermente più tranquillo
<orpheide> jester hai un caffè pagato se ti troverai sulla costa teramana
<jester-> :D
<orpheide> seriamente
<orpheide> questa vecchia cariatide di libraio mantiene le promesse
<orpheide> grazie davvero a tutti
<orpheide> è il caso che io vada a pranzo
<akis24> ciao
<simofe78> Buonasera a tutti
<simofe78> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 15.04 ma ad un certo punto l'installazione si interrompe con l'errore: Errore nell'installazione /cdrom/pool/main/g/glibc/locales_2.19-18_all.deb
<simofe78> Trying to overwrite /usr/sbin/validlocale witch is also in package libc_bin 2.21-ubuntu4
<Carlin0> simofe78, controlla il md5 della iso
<Carlin0> !md5 | simofe78
<ubot-it> simofe78: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<simofe78> verifico subito, grazie
<simofe78> fatto è lo stesso
<krabador> simofe78, usb o dvd ?
<simofe78> usb
<krabador> rifà la pendrive
<krabador> !usbwin | simofe78 m
<ubot-it> simofe78 m: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> formatta , scarica questo software, e falla
<simofe78> per farla ho utilizzato unetbootin
<simofe78> proverò con queste tue indicazioni grazie.
<conte1981>  Ciao a tutti c'e' qualcuno che a installato mame su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> !chat | conte1981
<ubot-it> conte1981: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<conte1981>  Anche per la configurazione di programmi su Ubuntu
<krabador> conte1981, si , questo canale è adibito all'assistenza tecnica del sistema operativo
<conte1981> privmsg #ubuntu-it : ok perfetto grazie mille
<krabador> per problematiche inerenti al mancato funzionamento dello stesso
<conte1981>  ok perfetto grazie comunque
<Sagitt> se ho dei processi al quale voglio il sistemi dedichi buona parte delle risorse come posso fare?
<f843d0> Sagitt: forse nice
<Sagitt> cioè?
<f843d0> Sagitt: http://linux.die.net/man/1/nice
<Sagitt> prima di tutto ciò però chiedo altre info
<Sagitt> sto utilizzando mjpg-streamer che mi carica delle webcam come http
<Sagitt> tramite il suo server web
<Sagitt> solo che a volte sono live altre volte sono rallentate
<Sagitt> cosa può essere?
<f843d0> Sagitt: qualita` della connessione?
<Sagitt> scarsa però funzionante
<Sagitt> l'alimentazione c'è tutta quanto necessaria
<Sagitt> e se attaccate tipo a un notebook tramite skype sono live
<Sagitt> rimangono tutte attive senza intoppi
<f843d0> Sagitt: intensifico il panorama: colleghi a un portatile N telecamere web, e accedi al loro streaming tramite http ma in locale sostanzialmente?
<Sagitt> no era per farti capire che se collegate a un portatile con un software che mostra il video delle webcam sono a posto, il video è ok e l'alimentazione è
<Sagitt> presente
<Sagitt> io però tramite ubuntu server le faccio diventare uno streaming http
<f843d0> Sagitt: mi stai facendo capire ancora meno in certi frangenti...
<f843d0> Sagitt: le colleghi a un portatile... come?
<Sagitt> usb
<f843d0> Sagitt: usb... quindi, o c'e` una collezione quasi continua di hubs, o di quante camere stiamo parlando?
<Sagitt> 3 webcam collegate a un hub
<f843d0> Sagitt: ok. Hai collegato 3 webcam tramite USB e tutto funziona. Poi, per lo streaming...?
<Sagitt> ogni tanto vanno in ritardo
<Sagitt> in un momento sono live, poi prendono e iniziano ad essere in ritardo
<f843d0> Sagitt: intendevo, come hai strutturato lo streaming
<Sagitt> tramite mjpg-streamer
<f843d0> Sagitt: layer ancora prima, a livello di collegamento
<Sagitt> f843d0 non ti sto capendo cosa intendi di preciso?
<f843d0> Sagitt: per lo streaming, hai collegato le telecamere a un ubuntu server, se ho capito bene...
<Sagitt> esattamente
<Sagitt> e poi le posso vedere tramite qualsiasi browser
<Sagitt> IP:PORTA/?action=stream
<Sagitt> questa è la sintassi
<f843d0> Sagitt: su quel portatile? Sempre in USB, o hai collegato Eth, per esempio instaurando una trasmissione RTSP?
<Sagitt> no come ho detto escono fuori tramite http
<Sagitt> in ogni caso dove vengono collegate non è un portatile ma un acer veritono che fa da server
<f843d0> Sagitt: quindi hai collegato le camere tramite USB a un server? Non ho afferrato dove vengono collegate e tramite quale sistema!
<Sagitt> f843d0 sarò più chiaro :p
<Sagitt> 3 webcam -> hub -> cavo -> server ubuntu -> mjpg-streamer -> streaming http -> zoneminder
<Sagitt> ora è più chiaro :D?
<f843d0> Sagitt: decisamente :), hub intendi USBhub?
<Sagitt> si un semplice duplicatore usb :D
<Sagitt> visto che a volte vanno live e altre no pensavo al sistema che non da giusta priorità ai processi di streaming
<f843d0> Sagitt: ok, tra streaming http e zoneminder ci "sta la connessione Internet", corretto?
<Sagitt> f843d0 essendo zoneminder e lo streaming sullo stesso dispositivo
<f843d0> Sagitt: intendo dire, zoneminder lo impieghi, diciamo da casa, per ricevere lo streaming?
<Sagitt> diciamo che non serve molto la connessione interent :P
<Sagitt> ho adottato questa tecnica perchè googlando all'impazzata è l'unica soluzione funzionante che ho trovato
<f843d0> Sagitt: oh, ok; quindi hai latenza visualizzando direttamente gli streaming http sulla LAN in cui si trovano le camere e il server, confermi?
<Sagitt> certo
<Sagitt> la connessione interent è per le cose esterne
<Sagitt> io faccio tutto in locale
<Sagitt> via lan \ wifi
<f843d0> Sagitt: LAN/wifi, hai provato tutti e due? Del tipo, ti accade solo in wifi il disagio?
<Sagitt> f843d0 in tutti i casi lo fa
<f843d0> Sagitt: mannaggia, aggiungo!
<Sagitt> ho una rete 2,4+5ghz
<Sagitt> con tanto di extender per i test
<Sagitt> tutti i casi lo fa, compreso lan
<Sagitt> il problema è a monte
<Sagitt> XD
<Carlin0> Sagitt, hai un IP pubblico ?
<Sagitt> si perchè^
<Sagitt> ?
<Carlin0> perchè fastweb lo da solo a pagamento , è un servizio aggiuntivo per loro
<Sagitt> a me lo han regalato
<Sagitt> :p
<f843d0> Sagitt: sull'acer, l'installazione di ubuntu-server e` nativa?
<Carlin0> allora (la butto li) potrebbe essere il firewall del router
<Sagitt> assolutamente nativa
<Sagitt> Carlin0 uso un router esterno a quello fastweb
<Sagitt> e ripeto il problema è locale
<Sagitt> oltre che a volte va altre no
<Carlin0> locale ma sempre di li passa
<f843d0> Sagitt: le telecamere le hai configurate per bene, non e` che si fanno ipstealing?
<Sagitt> f843d0 sinceramente sono congiruate tramite mjpg-streamer nell'unico modo in cui possono essere configurate
<Sagitt> nonc is ono molte possibilità
<Carlin0> cmq tutti i router hanno un firewall non solo quello di fastweb
<Sagitt> si lo so
<Sagitt> io ho un linksys in questo momento
<Sagitt> mjpg_streamer -i "input_uvc.so -d /dev/video0 -r 320x240 -f 15" -o "output_http.so -p PORTA -c user:password" -b
<Carlin0> tolto quello resta il firewall della macchina
<Sagitt> mi piacerebbe tanto provare un'alternativa a mjpg
<Sagitt> ma non trovo nulla
<Sagitt> lo usano persino sui raspberry
<f843d0> Sagitt: il comando lo lanci identico per ogni videocamera?
<Sagitt> ogni webcam ha una porta diversa e una è YUV ma alla fine il comando è identico
<f843d0> Sagitt: pensavo esattamente alla porta
<Sagitt> ho provato anche varie combinazioni FPS\RISOLUZIONE ma che sia al minimo o al massimo il risultato è circa lo stesso
<Sagitt> no no f843d0  non sono un n00b totale, ci arrivo a queste cose XD
<f843d0> Sagitt: meh, capita eh!
<Sagitt> il bello è che poi a volte vanno 2 live una ritardata
<Sagitt> altre quella ritardata diventa live e le altre no
<Sagitt> sono poi tutte vicine quindi condizione identica per tutte
<f843d0> Sagitt: sto cercando di trovare una soluzione, non di trovare un errore banale con cui deriderti a vita :)
<Sagitt> guarda fosse un errore banale sarebbe meglio, mi derideresti a vita ma io la risolverei facile hahah
<f843d0> Sagitt: eh, a volte, lo vorremmo un po' tutti...
<f843d0> Sagitt: spostiamoci sul metodo scientifico: e` mai successo che una sola cam dia problemi?
<Sagitt> tanto per intenderci
<Sagitt> zoneminder fa gli allarmi
<Sagitt> registra e tutto
<Sagitt> però lo fa in ritardo
<Sagitt> proprio xkè il flusso video gli arriva dopo..
<Sagitt> cerco f843d0 è successo
<Sagitt> ma a volte è una a volte un'altra
<f843d0> Sagitt: intendo dire, ok, ma tu le provi sempre tutte insieme no?
<f843d0> Sagitt: hai provato a collegarne solo una e provare a riscontrare il fenomeno?
<Sagitt> e ho no f843d0  ho provate anche singole
<Sagitt> tirando proprio via l'usb dall'hub
<f843d0> Sagitt: in questo modo, per esempio, se fosse firewall router/iptables, dovrebbe manifestarsi anche per connessioni singole...
<Sagitt> bhe ma il firewall posso anche diattivarlo un secondo mica è un problema
<Sagitt> ma non penso cambi molto..
<f843d0> Sagitt: piu` che prendersela con il firewall, io prima proverei a collegare una sola cam e vedere che succede
<Sagitt> parli di collegamento vero e proprio
<f843d0> Sagitt: oltre al firewall ci puo` essere l'hub a fare collo di bottiglia
<Sagitt> o caricamento come server?
<f843d0> Collegamento vero e proprio, per togliermi tutto
<Sagitt> f843d0 anche quella è
<Sagitt> esclusa
<Sagitt> proprio oggi ho provato a collegarci un altro hub, pure uno di quelli abbastanza grossi con alimentatore
<Sagitt> stesso risultato
<f843d0> (perche` poi magari scopri che il modulo ehci ti odia per motivi insani)
<Sagitt> il modulo ehci è quello che carica gli usb?
<f843d0> Sagitt: puo` esserlo
<Sagitt> comunque
<Sagitt> ora butto li una cosa
<f843d0> Un tempo c'era anche uhci a sentimento
<Sagitt> un mesetto fa provai
<Roro123> salve, vorrei un informazione , ho provato ad installare ubuntu sul mio vista , ma appena lo avvio per completare l'installazione mi dice che c'è un problema con la partizione, come posso fare?
<Sagitt> il nuovo ubuntu server
<Sagitt> io adesso sto andando con l'lts
<Sagitt> però col nuovo ubuntu server mjpg-streamer non caricava più di 2 webcam
<Sagitt> andava in crisi qualcosa
<Roro123> vi prego aiutatemi
<Sagitt> mentre con la lts continua a funzionarr
<Roro123> sto smattando
<Sagitt> Roro123 cosa vuol dire sul mio vista?
<Roro123> sul mio windows vista
<Sagitt> come fai a mettere un sistema sopra un'altro?
<Sagitt> al massimo li metti in multi boot
<Roro123> volevo eliminare windows per mettere ubuntu
<f843d0> Sagitt: puoi spiegare meglio? :) 22:03:18 < Sagitt> andava in crisi qualcosa
<Sagitt> allora masterizza il cd o usa una pennetta usb e quando sei nel setup di ubuntu fai elimina tutto e crea partizioni
<Sagitt> f843d0 mi dava degli errori mjpg
<Sagitt> ora non ricordo l'errore sono passati mesi
<Roro123> lo ho già fatto
<Sagitt> ma era tipo un sovraccarico di qualcosa
<Roro123> ma quando ubuntu si avvia
<Roro123> mi dice errore partizione
<Sagitt> prova a reinstallarlo?
<Roro123> gia fatto
<Sagitt> è il desktop? che versione?
<Roro123> è la 14
<Sagitt> Roro123 prova a usare acronis disk director versione pennetta usb
<Sagitt> e cancella l'intero disco e riprova
<Sagitt> io a volte ho risolto cosi
<Roro123> come cancello il disco?
<Sagitt> con il software che ti ho detto, non è di certo una soluzione ufficiale ma io in passato ho risolto diversi problemi cosi
<f843d0> Sagitt: allora forse e` l'installazione di ubuntu-server ad avere difficolta`? Potresti provare magari virtualizzando il sistema su una macchina decente
<Roro123> okok grazie mille
<Sagitt> f843d0 non saprei dove provare e comunque con la lts e precedenti è sempre funzionaot
<Sagitt> è dalle nuove che da problemi ma probabilmente perchè mjpg-streamer è abbastanza obsoleto
<Roro123> e se invece provo a installare la versione 15?
<Roro123> 15.04
<Roro123> secondo te restano lo stesso i problemi?
<Sagitt> potresti probare
<Sagitt> f843d0 penso che proverò con qualche pc dei test con altro software che non sia mjpg
<Sagitt> è l'unica penso..
<f843d0> Sagitt: faccenda parecchio strana... spero troverai soluzione!
<Sagitt> proverò ffmpeg
<Sagitt> dovrebbe fare in qualche modo anche lui dei server streaming
<Sagitt> f843d0 per mettere ffmpeg
<Sagitt> sai dove posso vedere per il più ufficiale possibile?
<Sagitt> o ormai si chiama avconv?
<f843d0> Sagitt: no, direi che ffmpeg continua a esistere. Sul loro sito indicano https://launchpad.net/~mc3man/+archive/ubuntu/trusty-media
<Sagitt> ho montato una macchian virtuale vediamo..
<mirian> buonasera
<mirian> volevo sottoporre un problema di 'shell' remota a qualche esperto di unix
<mirian> è possibile recuperare il layout di una shell remota?
<cristian_c> non so se troverai qualche 'esperto di unix' a quest'ora disponibile, ma intanto puoi esporre la questione
<mirian> è possibile recuperare il layout di una shell remota?
<cristian_c> mirian, descrivi layout
<mirian> $ mia_passwd_dimenticata
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mirian> ho lasciato in una shell aperta una passwd che ora ho dimenticato e vorrei avere il layout per rivederla
<cristian_c> mirian, shell con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *in ubuntu
<mirian> debian 9
<cristian_c> inoltre non capisco cosa intendi per 'layout'
<gammax> @mirian per caso avevi avviato 'screen'?
<mirian> cristian_c ... ho scritto sulla shella $ mia_password
<cristian_c> da quel che so, le shell bash per quanto riguarda la password di sistema per questioni di sicurezza, non sono visibili all'utente quando digitate
<cristian_c> e neanche facilmente visionabili da chiunque, sempre per questioni di sicurezza
<mirian> ora è possibile recuperare la shell aperta (il layout - quello che c'è visualizzato sulla shell rimasta aperta) da remoto per recuperare la passord rimasta scritta ?
<cristian_c> il sistema è fatto così
<gammax> @mirian per caso avevi avviato 'screen'?
<gammax> Se l'avevi avviato allora puoi recuperare
<gammax> altrimenti la risposta è no
<mirian> cristian_c io ho solo scirtto $ my_passwd
<mirian> posso recuperare, rivedere, vedere quello che ho scritto sulla shell remota?
<mirian> la shell è aperta
<mirian> è una bash
<cristian_c> mirian, testuale? come variabile d'ambiente?
<cristian_c> mirian, ma comunque, rispondi a gammax
<mirian> cristian_c si testuale,
<mirian> se è shell...
<mirian> !
<mirian> che dice gammax?
<gammax> chiedo se per caso avevi avviato 'screen'
<cristian_c> mirian, magari aspetta una tua risposta
<gammax> (che e' un comando da terminale)
<mirian> gammax grazie per l'interessamento
<gammax> @mirian serve per salvarsi in casi tipo questi
<mirian> rifaccio la damanda, perdonametemi, mi basterebbe solo un si o un no...
<mirian> è possibile recuperare il layout di una shell remota?
<cristian_c> mirian, e basterebbe anche che tu collaborassi
<cristian_c> fornendo informazioni a chi ha deciso di perderci del tempo
<cristian_c> ad ascoltarti
<mirian> cristian_c ho capito che sono io che non riesco a spiegarmi
<mirian> ma non trovo un altro modo
<cristian_c> mirian, sei un po' aggressivo, tutto qua
<mirian> devo recuperare quello che ho scritto su una shell aperta su un server remoto. tutto qua.
<cristian_c> mirian, quindi, hai usato o no il programma screen?
<cristian_c> tutto qua
<mirian> cristian_c ma se avessi usato screen sarei qua a farvi perdere tempo...?
<cristian_c> quindi la risposta è no
<mirian> non so a che utenti siete abituati...
<cristian_c> mirian, utenti più educati
<gammax> Vai descrivi meglio il problema
<mirian> cristian_c scusa, è solo che non voglio farvi perdere tempo
<cristian_c> mirian, una risposta l'hai data adesso
<cristian_c> <gammax> Se l'avevi avviato allora puoi recuperare
<cristian_c> <gammax> altrimenti la risposta è no
<mirian> cristian_c non è così...!
<mirian> so che si può recuperare per una proprietà delle shell intrinseca proprio dei sistemi unix
<cristian_c> mirian, io non ho capito se avevi salvato la tua password in una variabile d'ambiente
<cristian_c> <mirian> cristian_c io ho solo scirtto $ my_passwd
<mirian> la seconda
<gammax> @miriam allora la questione è la seguente:
<gammax> Se la shell è stata chiusa perchè è caduta la connessione, oppure perchè tu l'hai chiusa è andata
<mirian> nella shell ho solo preso un appunto non ho dato un comando
<mirian> la shell è aperta, se mi connetto la vedo
<mirian> vedo l'utente locale loggato
<mirian> devo recuperare l'appunto rimasto nella shell aperta
<gammax> dai il comando 'w' e posti l'output pls?
<mirian> just a moment
<mirian> thanks
<mirian> laboratory pts/1 :0 19:15 3:48m 4:35 1.52s xterm -fg green -bg black
<mirian> USER - TTY - FROM - LOGIN@ - IDLE - JCUP - PCPU - WHAT
<gammax> Finito?
<mirian> si è solo una shell locale come vedi aperta con xterm
<mirian> il sistema è ununtu 15.04 non debian 9
<gammax> Bene, quindi per capire. Te avevi aperto una shell su un sistema remoto e avevi lasciato una cosa scritta sulla shell remota
<mirian> gammax, esatto (grazie)
<gammax> La shell remota è sempre aperta?
<mirian> certo
<mirian> da 3:48 minuti come puoi vedere da w
<gammax> No aspetta: laboratory pts/1 :0 19:15 3:48m 4:35 1.52s xterm -fg green -bg black
<mirian> alle 19:15 è stata paerta
<gammax> E' la riga del tuo utente locale
<mirian> yes
<gammax> allora non è remota, è locale
<mirian> è locale su quella macchina che ora è in remoto, w l'ho dato ora da casa
<mirian> via ssh
<cybernova> mirian, non puoi.
<gammax> Ok allora non puoi
<gammax> Se non avevi premuto invio è persa
<gammax> puoi provare a controllare dando il comando 'history'
<gammax> se per caso fosse rimasta li
<mirian> non ho dato invio
<gammax> allora è andata
<mirian> e la shell è aperta
<gammax> l'hai cancellata tu allora?
<mirian> gammax... ricordo che con openbsd, nella stessa situazione, sono riuscito a recuperare una shell in xterm
<mirian> recuperando la sessione, il processo di xterm
<gammax> Il problema è che se non hai dato i caratteri non sono stati salvati sul buffer in std input, e quindi oramai è andata. Te vedi la shell aperta dove avevi messo una password, ma con cosa la vedi? Riesci a mandarci uno screen?
<mirian> è stato un paio di anni fa... ci avrò messo ore e ore ma ci ero riuscito... è solo che non volevo perdere ore e ore come quella volta , pensando che qualcuno di voi mi facilitasse la cosa
<mirian> gammax, tu sei stato molto gentile come cristian_c, appena risolvo (spero) vi illumino sulla procedura
<mirian> per il momento veramente grazie!
<gammax> prego.
<mirian> a presto guys
<gammax> Salve, dicci il tuo problema ;)
<Sagitt> qualche geniaccio di avconv \ server?
<gammax> @Sagitt no sorry
<walter> sera a tutti
<Guest73115> ho provato a installare ubutntu ma quando mi ha esrtatto i file
<Guest73115> poi non me lo installa
<Guest73115> cm mai?
<Guest73115> qualcuno puo gentilmente aiutarmi?
<Guest73115> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-02
<bobo1971> buongiorno, ho dapoco installato ubuntu 15.04 ma non mi vede un hd esterno ide montato in un case e collegato con la usb....qualcuno sa cosa devo fare?
<pigeta> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Mariottinet> Salve a tutti, su un pc acer aspire 3053 WXMI ho messo Lubit_5_32_Jean, e non riesco a conneterlo ad internet nemmeno con in cavo ethernet da cosa può dipendere?
<cristian_c> !buntu | Mariottinet
<ubot-it> Mariottinet: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<jester-> Mariottinet: Lubit_5_32_Jean,  sarebbe?
<Mariottinet> @ubot-it, Capito, allora mi consigleresti una versione da mettere su questo acer
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> 512 MB ram?
<cristian_c> cpu sempron?
<cristian_c> cpu del 2005
<Mariottinet> 512 MB ram, cpu sempron esatto,
<Mariottinet> però la ram lo estesa a 1.5
<Mariottinet> non lo so se la cpu e del 2005
<cristian_c> eh, ma la cpu fa sempre da collo di bottiglia
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, di che anno è il pc?
<Mariottinet> non lo ricordo
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, l'hai tirata fuori dalla soffitta?
<Mariottinet> e un pc vecchiotto certo
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, scarica la .iso di lubuntu
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, provala in live
<cristian_c> se va bene, la installi
<cristian_c> sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> altrimenti...
<ExPBoy> butti il pc
<ExPBoy> :P
<cristian_c> eh, non volevo dirlo esplicitamente
<cristian_c> pensavo ci arrivasse
<ExPBoy> meglio essere chiari
<cristian_c> ma anche delicati
<Mariottinet> ho provato gia in precedenza lubuntu e la connessione non va
<ExPBoy> Mariottinet, purtroppo il tuo processore è obsoleto assai
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, solo la connessione?
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, ma parli di wifi o via cavo?
<Mariottinet> si lo so, volevo solo avvicinarmi al mondo linux ed ho pensato che potevo provare su questo vechhio acer
<Mariottinet> si solo la connessione
<Mariottinet> tutte e 2 non funzionano invece con windows funziona tutto
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, beh, ci sono due cose da fare se il problema è quello
<Mariottinet> dimmi
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, 1) dipende dal chip ethernet e wifi
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, 2) hai mai considerato l'utilizzo di un adattatore wifi nel caso?
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, forse, se 'con windows funziona tutto', quel pc non è il modo migliore per approcciarsi al mondo linux
<Mariottinet> può essere , ma sul pc buono non mi va di provarlo
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, neanche in macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, p.s perché no?
<Mariottinet> non mai provato la macchina virtuale
<Mariottinet> non sono nemmeno un esperto, solo un semplie autodidatta
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, semplicemente si tratta di virtualizzare il sistema operativo
<Mariottinet> e come si fa
<cristian_c> mentre è in esecuzione il sistema operativo principale
<cristian_c> Mariottinet, beh, il modo più semplice è utilizzare virtualbox
<cristian_c> poii va beh, ci sono vmware e altri, più completi
<cristian_c> ma stiamo andando offtopic :P
<Mariottinet> ok, intanto grazie proverò quello che mi hai detto buona giornata. alla prossima grazie ancora
<serj> Buongiorno a tutti :)
<miriam> ciao cristian_c
<miriam> cristian_c volevo solo comunicarvi che sono riuscita ad esportare il 'display session' in un'altra sessione di xterm
<miriam> ... buona giornata
<cristian_c> miriam, in -chat avevi  detto di essere masculo
<cristian_c> mirian con la 'n'
<cristian_c> miriam, però ora che 'ci illumini' sul fatto che sei riuscito a farlo, spiega anche come
<miriam> ciao cristian_c
<miriam> stanotte ho dormito poco...
<miriam> fra poco scrivo la procedura, dove la posso postare affinchè diventi una guida?
<cristian_c> 'fra poco'
<cristian_c> miriam, non so, anche sul forum , se riguarda ubuntu
<cybernova> miriam, non avevi detto che screen non lo avevi lanciato?
<miriam> che centra screen?
<cybernova> miriam, aspettiamo la tua guida :)
<miriam> ok, ora sono alle prese con Crypto Raid 1 su OpenBSD, vi posto più tardi
<cristian_c> miriam, e che c'entra ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ok
<akis24> giorno
<miriam> cristian_c ...io che sono impazzita ed il comando esisteva!!
<miriam> http://www.unix.com/man-page/debian/1/xhost/
<miriam> non c'è bisogno della mia guida, questo è molto più semplice
<miriam> buona continuazione
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> uhm, pare che xhost non c'entri niente con la sua richiesta
<cristian_c> The  xhost  program is used to add and delete host names or user names to the list allowed
<cristian_c>        to make connections to the X server.
<cybernova> difatti è scappato via prima che qualcuno potesse rispondere
<cristian_c> cybernova, eh, ma aveva da fare (con openbsd), ihihihih
<cybernova> e della sua fantomatica guida che ormai non serviva più...
<cristian_c> che non abbiamo mai visto, tra l'altro :P
<cristian_c> quindi dovrebbe essere come dici, cioè xhost serve per dire ad un server x di accettare di disegnare sullo schermo i programmi lanciati da un altro pc
<cybernova> cristian_c, si è così
<Sagitt> buongiorno ragazzi sto utilizzando avserver soltanto che se provo a caricare un config file (-f) esterno non va, con il suo si
<cristian_c> !info avserver
<ubot-it> Package avserver does not exist in trusty
<Sagitt> è il server di avconv
<Sagitt> parte di livav-tools
<Sagitt> libav-tools*
<jester-> !chat | Sagitt
<Sagitt> !info libav-tools
<ubot-it> Sagitt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> libav-tools (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 6:9.11-2ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 3187 kB, installed size 9343 kB
<Sagitt> jester- è parte delle repo di ubuntu
<Sagitt> non un pacchetto esterno
<Sagitt> si installa insieme a libav-tools dalle repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> ok, ma noi che ne sacciamo di server per avconv?
<jester-> Sagitt: avserver mica lo veso nei repo
<jester-> vedo*
<cristian_c> Sagitt, hai provato a consultare la doc ufficiale?
<Sagitt> si
<Sagitt> jester- non saprei ma se installi libav-tools da repo ufficiali installa anche quello, è un pacchetto ufficiale
<Sagitt> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/avserver.1.html
<Sagitt> cristian_c la guida ufficiale dice avserver -f configfile
<Sagitt> solo che non lo carica! mi da errore, ma se lo stesso file lo metto in /etc/avserver
<cristian_c> Sagitt, guarda il log se presente
<cristian_c> che errore?
<Sagitt> scusa /etc/avserver.conf che è il file ufficiale lo carica! ovviamente senza dargli il -f
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<milanik> salve a tutti mi sapete dire come disattivare security boot in windows 8.1 ? voglio installare ubuntu ma nell uefi non c è possibilita di disabilitare questa voce
<cristian_c> milanik, hai consultato il manuale del pc?
<cristian_c> a riguardo
<Sagitt> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/11517788/
<milanik> non ce l ho . ho guardato in rete diverse guide ma nulla da fare
<cristian_c> Sagitt, ah, sei rootato
<cristian_c> come mai?
<Sagitt> in che senso?
<Sagitt> sono sotto root?
<Sagitt> è un ubuntu server e accedoc ome root
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non hai un utente sul server con cui fare il login?
<cristian_c> come ti connetti?
<cristian_c> sei in remoto?
<Sagitt> io mi sono sempre connesso via ssh tramite root
<cristian_c> milanik, che pc è?
<Sagitt> sinceramente l'utente non mi è mai servito
<milanik> lenovo 20324 cristian
<cristian_c> Sagitt, pare sia un bug di libav
<Sagitt> dove lo hai letto?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, se guardi sulla mailing list di libav, è scritto
<Sagitt> cosa hai cercato per trovarlo?
<Sagitt> trovato
<cristian_c> Sagitt, pastato l'errore su google
<cristian_c> milanik, 20324?
<milanik> cristian _c tu sai come poter fare ?
<cristian_c> ah, il flex
<milanik> si il flex
<cristian_c> il convertibile
<Sagitt> cristian_c ma non c'è soluzione?
<cristian_c> milanik, ma sul sito lenovo, il manuale c'è
<milanik> è tutta mmattina che cerco ora vado a rivedere
<jester-> Sagitt: scusa l'ignoranza ma installando libav-tools come dipendenza install libavfilter5, due librerie fanno un server?
<milanik> hai un link ? cosi evito ricerche ?
<cristian_c> milanik, http://shop.lenovo.com/ae/en/laptops/lenovo/flex/flex-10/
<milanik> grazie milan cristian vado a vedere
<Sagitt> jester- non saprei io avevo messo quello e mi ha messo tutto
<jester-> ibav-tools
<jester-> Multimedia player, encoder and transcoder
<jester-> quello fa?
<Sagitt> si
<Sagitt> è ffmpeg alla fine
<cristian_c> Sagitt, non so se ieri te l'hanno detto, ma ffmpeg è tornato sulla 15.04
<jester-> ecco perchè non va ffmpeg andava alla fine tanto bene che lo hanno segaato
<Sagitt> ah si è tornato? bene!
<Sagitt> dovrò provare la 15.04 ma preferivo una lts
<jester-> bisognava mettere qualcosa in sviluppo che va a casso
<jester-> Sagitt: si lamentano tutti
<Sagitt> si ma non so perchè hanno usato libav
<Sagitt> alla fine è identico a ffmpeg
<jester-> perchè lo avrà fatto qualche amico sfigato amico dell'amico
<jester-> solo che ffmpeg va bene il bav pare di no
<Sagitt> jester- sinceramente usavo la lts perchè prima usavo mjpg-streamer per fare quanto voglio fare con avserver
<Sagitt> solo che su 15.04 essendo un po obsoleto non funzionava a dovere, adesso proveòr la 15 vediamo come va
<jester-> Sagitt: pendi il deb dal ubuntu package
<cristian_c> milanik, http://support.lenovo.com/it/it/products/laptops-and-netbooks/flex-series/flex-10-notebook-lenovo?tabName=Manuals
<cristian_c> milanik, a questa pagina trovi tutta la documentazione che ti serve
<Sagitt> jester- non riesco a trovarlo
<milanik> spero :) vado a vedere cristian
<jester-> mi sa che poi non ci sono le dipendenze  nella lts
<Sagitt> altrimenti uso il ppa famoso
<cristian_c> milanik, l'ultimo link che ti ho pastato
<milanik> si ci sono lo sto leggendo grazie mille cristian
<cristian_c> milanik, la prossima volta contatta il produttore
<cristian_c> qui si parla di ubuntu
<milanik> ok scusa
<cristian_c> (per manuali, assistenza, ecc...)
<milanik> grazie ancora cristian
<cristian_c> di niente
<jester-> Sagitt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ffmpeg  a fondo pagina
<cristian_c> facci sapere se sei riuscito a sbloccarlo
<cristian_c> milanik, comunque, ubuntu a 64 bit supporta tranquillamente il secure boot
<cristian_c> non ti serve sbloccarlo per forza
<Sagitt> The requested URL /ubuntu/pool/universe/f/ffmpeg/ffmpeg_2.5.6-0ubuntu0.15.04.1_amd64.deb was not found on this server.
<Sagitt> bene XD
<milanik> e come posso fare a sbloccarlo ? ho la iso su una usb come faccio a farla partire =?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, ma hai la 15.04?
<Sagitt> no 14.04
<cristian_c> milanik, come l'hai creata la usb avviabile?
<cristian_c> Sagitt, ahhh, ecco
<Sagitt> vediamo se installando ffmpeg funziona
<Sagitt> che in caso passo alal 15.04
<milanik> con unebootin l ho installata velocemente su un vecchia acer ma sul lenovo non va
<Sagitt> adesso provo anche in virtuale
<cristian_c> milanik, il vecchio acer non ha uefi
<milanik> appunto
<cristian_c> !usbwin | milanik
<ubot-it> milanik: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> milanik, prova a farla così
<milanik> il mio problema è proprio l uefi
<cristian_c> milanik, prova universal usb installer
<cristian_c> invece di unetbootin
<cristian_c> visto che sul flex hai winz, puoi farla da lì
<milanik> ok provero ma poi ? per farla partire in riavvio ?
<cristian_c> milanik, poi basta che imposti il boot da usb
<cristian_c> tutto qua
<cristian_c> !installazione | milanik
<ubot-it> milanik: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Original File avserver.conf located at /etc/avserver.conf
<cristian_c> avserver crashes if I use another configfile than the default.
<cristian_c> Normal call with default configfile (located at /etc/avserver.conf): avserver
<cristian_c> (everything okay)
<cristian_c> Calling avserver like this: "avserver -f /etc/avserver.conf" it crashes.
<cristian_c> Status: 	CLOSED WONTFIX
<cristian_c> su bugzilla
<cristian_c> Sagitt, risposta: 'avserver is no longer in active development.'
<Sagitt> ah bene
<Sagitt> sono furbi a lasciarlo in una lts XD
<cristian_c> lol
<Sagitt> ho trovato un ppa per ffmpeg abbastanza ufficiale indicato sul sito ufficiale per la lts, vediamo se funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<Axel26> Ciao ragazzi... Quesito. E' possibile ancora utilizzare un vecchio pocket pc con ubuntu?
<Sagitt> se funziona tutto passerò alla 15
<Axel26> ho guardato http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/PocketPC
<cristian_c> Axel26, in che senso?
<cristian_c> spiegati
<rek> Axel26,  io l'ho fatto su un ipaq con familiar
<rek> ma no ubuntu
<cristian_c> Axel26, la guida è vecchiotta
<cristian_c> ti tocca verificarla
<Axel26> installare reader per e-book
<cristian_c> ed eventualmente pacioccarla
<Axel26> infatti. non funziona
<cristian_c> Axel26, sì sì, ma spiega esattamente, cosa devi fare
<cristian_c> Axel26, eh, va aggiornata, verifica tutti i passaggi
<Sagitt> oltretutto questo ppa mi aggiorna anche av
<cristian_c> ricorda che qua ppa esotici non sono supportati
<cristian_c> sopratutto se tendono a fare danni
<Sagitt> bhe esotocio è indicato sul sito ufficiale di ffmpeg comunque si so che non sono supportati ès olo un test
<Sagitt> se funziona passo a 15 ufficiale
<Axel26> mi servirebbe solo installare un reader di e-book
<Axel26> e nient'altro
<Axel26> Dove trovo familiar  ?
<Axel26> provo con quello
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Axel26, aspetta
<cristian_c> 'installare un reader di e-book'
<cristian_c> cosa intendi con 'installare'?
<cristian_c> Axel26, intendi collegarlo al pc come memoria esterna?
<Axel26> no, utilizzare il pocket per leggere e-book
<cristian_c> Axel26, sul pc?
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> non ho capito bene ancora la tua richiesta
<Axel26> Vorremmo utilizzare il pocket pc come kindle per intenderci
<cristian_c> Axel26, ma non ho capito il nesso con ubuntu
<cristian_c> e non so come usi il kindle
<cristian_c> il kindle è un e-reader come tanti altri
<Axel26> Per mettere sul pocket pc un programma di lettura di ebook, altrimenti non potrei aprirli
<cristian_c> Axel26, quindi devi trasferire file di programmi sul pocket pc tramite il pc
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *sulla memoria del pocket pc
<Axel26> si.
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Axel26, che pocket pc è?
<Axel26> nonnon ha sd
<cristian_c> ha il collegamente usb?
<cristian_c> ahhh, sd
<cristian_c> non ha sd?
<cristian_c> Axel26, io ricordo che ho collegato un nook B&N al pc e lo riconosceva
<Axel26> ipaq 1930
<cristian_c> ok
<Axel26> adesso purtroppo devo allontanarmi dal pc
<cristian_c> Axel26, quale ubuntu hai sul pc?
<Axel26> 12.04
<Axel26> dopo leggo tutto
<cristian_c> Axel26, ho visto che ha la connessione usb , usa quella
<cristian_c> per accedere alla memoria interna del dispositivo
<cristian_c> oppure trasferisci i file dalla sd alla memoria interna, direttamente dal dispositivo
<milanik> cristian ci sei ?
<cristian_c> !c6
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'c6'
<cristian_c> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<milanik> ho letto tutto ho scoperto che sul flexi non è possibile disabilitare il secure boot :(
<cristian_c> milanik, allora fai come ti ho detto
<cristian_c> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> milanik, segui le istruzioni
<cristian_c> e poi
<cristian_c> !installazione | milanik
<ubot-it> milanik: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> milanik, ah. vedi se hai scaricato la .iso a 64 bit
<cristian_c> e imposta il boot da usb nel bios
<milanik> si ma quando riavvio non succede nulla . si ho la 64.bit cristian_c
<cristian_c> inoltre, quando scarichi il file .iso
<cristian_c> !md5 | milanik
<ubot-it> milanik: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<cristian_c> per vedere se il file .iso scaricato si è corrotto durante il download
<cristian_c> che può pure capitare
<milanik> ma non ho il bios ho l uefi e da li non posso disabilitare il secure boot
<cristian_c> milanik, ma hai letto quel che ho scritto?
<cristian_c> milanik, 1) hai utilizzato universal usb?
<milanik> siiiii
<cristian_c> 2) hai controllato md5?
<cristian_c> 3) hai impostato il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> (e questo non c'entra col secure boot)
<milanik> ora riprovo
<cristian_c> il boot da usb si imposta nel bios uefi
<cristian_c> milanik, controlla quanto ho scritto, tutti i punti che ho elencato
<milanik> aspetta eh :) cristian_c
<cristian_c> milanik, la cpu è celeron N2805?
<cristian_c> ahhh, leggo tramite ricerca su google: 'Ha un bios UEFI a 32 bit (ma la cpu Celeron N2805 è a 64 bit) e non riconosce dischi o dispositivi di boot che non siano partizionati con GPT. '
<cristian_c> milanik, ecco l'inghippo!
<cristian_c> milanik, se la cpu è quella, va pacioccato
<milanik> quindi ?
<cristian_c> per farlo bootare
<cristian_c> milanik, qui non posso linkare guide esterne a ubuntu
<cristian_c> per ovvie ragioni
<cristian_c> !chat | milanik
<ubot-it> milanik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> milanik, a tuo rischio e pericolo
<milanik> va beh :) grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> milanik, fai tu, ti posso passare il link alla guida
<cristian_c> ma non in questo canale
<cristian_c> che è dedicato a supporto ufficiale ubuntu
<milanik> altra domanda : come installo chromecast su ubuntu 15.04 ?
<milanik> passa il link :)
<cristian_c> milanik, non so se chromecast supporta anche linux
<cristian_c> sapevo android e ios
<cristian_c> !chat | milanik
<ubot-it> milanik: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> milanik, se ne parla nel canale -chat, se dobbiamo proprio
<milanik> dove trovo questo canale ?
<cristian_c> milanik, questo è canale #ubuntu-it, scrivi /join #ubuntu-it-chat e ci entri
<cristian_c> milanik, ripeto, per la chromecast non so
<cristian_c> milanik, hai già ubuntu installato su un pc?
<cristian_c> milanik, http://askubuntu.com/questions/324236/how-can-i-use-chromecast
<cristian_c> milanik, ah, ti serve un'estensione nel browser chromium/chrome
<akis24> ciao
<Column05> ciao
<Bl4ckSH3LL^_^> ciao rebecca92
<Bl4ckSH3LL^_^> :D
<Bl4ckSH3LL^_^> come va
<Carlin0> !chat | Bl4ckSH3LL^_^
<ubot-it> Bl4ckSH3LL^_^: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bl4ckSH3LL^_^> mamma mia! ho salutato
<Carlin0> questo canale è loggato Bl4ckSH3LL^_^ per le chiacchiere c'è l'altro
<Bl4ckSH3LL^_^> lo so benissimo non sto chiacchierando ma solo salutando da persone educate!
<Bl4ckSH3LL^_^> stop grazie comunque per avermelo ricordato!
<Rebecca92> quali possono essere i motivi per cui il comando convert provoca il crash del sistema?
<cristian_c> Rebecca92, su quale distro?
<Rebecca92> kubuntu 15,04 x64
<f843d0> Rebecca92: convert di imagemagick? Non restituisce errore alcuno e semplicemente esce?
<Rebecca92> mi si blocca tutto , come se saturasse il sistema
<Rebecca92> s'. è queli pacchetto
<Rebecca92> anche solo convertire una singola jpg in pdf.
<cristian_c> Rebecca92, hai i repo tutti a posto?
<Rebecca92> non ho pescato il pacchetto da una fonte strana,se è questa la domanda
<cristian_c> la domanda è diversa
<Rebecca92> ho solo steam come repo esterno.
<Carlin0> kde5 ?
<Rebecca92> da
<f843d0> Rebecca92: e` mica un'immagine specifica a dare il problema, o accade per tutte?
<Rebecca92> tutte- feci delle prove
<Rebecca92> di punto in bianco.
<Rebecca92> lo usai molto assiduamente , poi dovetti rinunziare.
<Rebecca92> sul log tipo /var/log/syslog che spesso sono utili non trovo informazioni in merito .
<f843d0> Rebecca92: magari controlla con top/System Monitor se non e` solo una sensazione: 22:00:52 < Rebecca92> mi si blocca tutto , come se saturasse il sistema
<Rebecca92> posso fare in modo che salvi il log di top da qualche parte ?
<Rebecca92> appena lo lancio dopo un secondo mi blocca tutto. debbo resettare
<Rebecca92> quindi una visualizzazione real time diverrebbe impossibile
<f843d0> Rebecca92: credo top -b > top.log
<Rebecca92> provo
<Rebecca92> sono i pipe utili per lanciare due comandi assieme ?
<Rebecca92> o era && ?
<f843d0> Rebecca92: con && il secondo viene processato dopo il lancio del primo
<Rebecca92> volendo processare contemporaneamente ?
<Rebecca92> ho un vuoto di memoria
<f843d0> Rebecca92: col pipe sembra funzionare
<f843d0> Rebecca92: ho lanciato top -b > top.log | localc, sembrano essere partiti tutti e due
<Rebecca92> ottimo :)
<Rebecca92> era quello che vcolevo ottenere, che iniziasse a monitorare assieme al processo incriminato
<Rebecca92> faccio partire. a poi.
<Rebecca92>  8413 rebecca   20   0  163832  84452   6112 R  96,2  2,1   0:00.15 convert
<f843d0> Direi che pianta la CPU
<Rebecca92> e anche la memoria...
<Rebecca92> uhm
<f843d0> La memoria non e` 2.1?
<Rebecca92> :D
<Rebecca92> vero.
<Rebecca92> che valore è res?
<f843d0> Rebecca92: 20. RES  --  Resident Memory Size (KiB)
<f843d0> The non-swapped physical memory a task has used.
<Rebecca92> beh, non sta usando quasi 8gb ?
<Rebecca92> oppure sono troppo fusa da sbagliare i conti?
<Rebecca92> va bè. cmnq s' , effettivamente azzoppa un i5 . namo bene
<f843d0> 84452 e` in K, ~ 84Mb
<Rebecca92> ;)
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-03
<domenico23> Ciao
<domenico23> Aiuto
<sarovin> Salve a tutti
<sarovin> Ragazzi è possibile secondo voi aggiungere una route statica di un singolo IP verso un GW raggiungibile tramite un'altra route statica?
<jester-> sarovin: spiega meglio
<sarovin> In pratica io ho dato "route add 192.168.254.109 gw 192.168.0.30 dev eth1"
<sarovin> e riesco a pingare il 192.168.254.109
<jester-> sarovin: che io sappia i gw è uno solo
<sarovin> adesso dovrei dare "route add 192.168.254.10 gw 192.168.254.109 dev eth1"
<sarovin> ma mi dice "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<jester-> a meno che usi router particolari
<jester-> prova a togliere il dev
<sarovin> stessa cosa anche se la tolgo
<jester-> sarovin: la eth1 è up? la vedi in ifconfig?
<sarovin> si si
<sarovin> infatti il 192.168.254.109 lo pingo
<sarovin> tramite il 0.30
<sarovin> In pratica io dovrei raggiungere degli indirizzi IP di un'altra rete tramite dei ponti radio. L'amministratore di quella rete dice che non puo fare lui le route sulle antenne e quindi mi ha detto che devo farle io. Quindi il 192.168.0.30 è la sua antenna collegata alla mia rete LAN e la pingo, l'hop successivo è il 192.168.254.109 che raggiungo tramite il 0.30, l'hop successivo è il 254.10 che non riesco a rag
<sarovin> Cmq per me è una gran cavolata che lui non possa fare questo sulle sue antenne...
<jester-> sarovin: il gw dovrebbe essere quello del cazzillo che si collega a quella rete
<jester-> come per andare in internet da router quello del router deve essere
<sarovin> jester-: esatto, infatti fino a quando faccio "route add 192.168.254.109 gw 192.168.0.30 dev eth1" tutto va bene, mentre se faccio "route add 192.168.254.10 gw 192.168.254.109 dev eth1" non va perché non lo vede come GW della mia rete...giusto?
<sarovin> Lui insiste su questa storia, per questo ho preferito chiedere qui...
<jester-> route add quelcheè eth1
<jester-> uno solo è il gw
<sarovin> jester-: teoricamente potrei avere diversi GW in una rete
<jester-> poi non so come ti connetti alla wifi in questione
<sarovin> per questo ci sono le route statiche
<jester-> sarovin: si ma uno per eth
<jester-> sarovin: se sei in grafica setta il tutto dalla gui di rete
<sarovin1> ops
<sarovin1> qualcuno puo darmi qualche dritta?
<jester-> jester-> sarovin: si ma uno per eth
<jester-> [11:30:44] <jester-> sarovin: se sei in grafica setta il tutto dalla gui di rete
<jester-> o quando riavvii scompare
<sarovin1> inserisco il tutto da terminale
<sarovin1> cmq secondo me il problema è che il secondo GW non è nella mia rete e quindi non posso settarlo come GW
<jester-> sarovin1: logico che il cazzillo deve essere collegato alla eth1
<jester-> sarovin1: suppongo che all'antenna sei collegato con una specie di router il quale deve essere coegato alla eth1 che deve avere gw dello stesso
<cybernova> sarovin1, riguardo alla tua prima domanda, no, non è possibile, il gw deve poter essere raggiunto in maniera diretta
<sarovin1> grazie ragazzi
<sofi> salve sono nuovo su ubuntu ma ho notato che la ricezione dati bloouth non va mi esce sopra in alto il simbolo con un lucchetto mentre per inviare
<sofi> il mio pc è un asus EeePC1000h
<jester-> sofi: è bello vecchio e comunque non tutto l'hardware funza su linux
<axtrade> Salve
<axtrade> dove posso scaricare i driver ubuntu 15.04 per la mia scheda madre asrock che ha integrate sk rete e video ?
<jester-> axtrade: i driver sono gia nel kernel
<jester-> se compatibile va tutto
<axtrade> prima di fare aggiornamento funzionava internet
<axtrade> dopo aggiornamento
<jester-> axtrade: parli di wifi?
<axtrade> non funziona internet e se lancio firefox esce una schermata strana dopodichè si blocca su di essa
<axtrade> non via cavo
<axtrade> rj45
<jester-> axtrade: pare strana la cosa, che eth monta
<axtrade> se lancio firefox dice che non riesce a contattare il servere
<axtrade> server
<jester-> axtrade: ifconfig la vede eth0?
<jester-> axtrade: terminale-> ifconfig
<axtrade> cavo scollegato
<axtrade> dice
<jester-> ifconfig non da cavo scollegato
<jester-> eth0 c'è o non c'è
<axtrade> dove trovo TERMINALE ?
<axtrade> scusa sono neofita
<axtrade> tasto dx
<axtrade> trovato
<jester-> axtrade: visto che hai avanzato si suppone che usi il sistema da un po e non sai dove sta il terminale?
<axtrade> avanzato ?
<axtrade> no no
<axtrade> cmq trovato
<axtrade> eth1 c'è
<jester-> <axtrade> prima di fare aggiornamento funzionava internet
<axtrade> eth0 non c'è
<axtrade> si prima di fare aggiornamento funzionava
<jester-> axtrade: hai 2 schede di rete?
<axtrade> ed infatti mi ha fatto scaricare l'aggiornamento
<axtrade> si 2 sk rete
<jester-> axtrade: gli aggiornamenti sono daily e non penso che ti abbia segato la eth, avrai fatto altro ma se non si sa dura risolvere
<jester-> axtrade: se attacchi il cavo alla eth1?
<axtrade> ok funziona
<axtrade> scusate
<axtrade> era la seconda scheda
<axtrade> eth1 funziona
<axtrade> : )
<axtrade> cmq siete stati grandi
<ExPBoy> uhm
<sarovin1> jester-: ma che pazienza hai? cerchi di aiutare tutti
<sarovin1> :D
<sipemopo92> Salve,
<sipemopo92> volevo procede con l'installazione di Ubunto 14 tramite USB sul mio portatile con Windows 8 ( il sistema Windows 8 è stato intallato da me successivamente quindi il mio pc ha ancora il vecchio BIOS )
<sipemopo92> quindi seguendo la guida ho installato Ubuntu sulla penna usb
<sipemopo92> successivamente dal BIOS gli ho dato la priorità
<sipemopo92> ma andando a ravviare il pc mi si avvia Windows normalmente, come se ci fosse ancora la priorità sull'Hard Disk
<sipemopo92> avete suggerimenti o chiarimenti su dove sto sbagliando???
<ExPBoy> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ExPBoy> hai seguito questa guida?
<ExPBoy> come hai fatto la usb?
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<sipemopo92> okkey grazie provo
<sipemopo92> io avevo seguito questa guida
<sipemopo92> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<ExPBoy> ...
<sipemopo92> ma con tale installazione non funzionava
<sipemopo92> adesso provo i vostri suggerimenti
<axtrade> ragazzi ho bisogno del vostro aiuto
<axtrade> non riesco ad installare la stampante
<axtrade> SAMSUNG SCX 4300
<axtrade> in rete
<axtrade> la stampante è installata su un pc win 8.1 pro
<axtrade> e condivisa
<axtrade> ubuntu la vede
<axtrade> ma non installa il driver giusto
<axtrade> quindi la stampa di prova non funziona
<axtrade> ho scaricato i driver linux da samsung , ma come si installanano ?
<axtrade> non riesco a far partire il file install.sh
<oblo> che samsung hai?
<axtrade> scx 4300
<Carlin0> axtrade, come lo lanci il file install.sh ?
<axtrade> non lo lancio
<axtrade> se faccio apricon
<Carlin0> no
<axtrade> Terminal non c'è nell'elenco
<oblo> dovresti aprire il terminale nella cartella e dare da root qualcosa tipo "sh install.sh"
<Carlin0> apri un terminale , ti sposti nella cartella dove c'è il fail e fai sudo ./install.sh
<axtrade> command not found
<Carlin0> axtrade, in che cartella è il file ?
<axtrade> mi chiede password
<axtrade> la inserisco ma il cursore non si sposta
<Carlin0> inserisci e dai invio
<Carlin0> anche se non la vedi
<axtrade> la rifiuta
<axtrade> dice
<axtrade> command not found dopo la password
<Carlin0> axtrade, in che cartella è il file ?
<axtrade> che è 5 lettere + 4 numeri
<axtrade> desktop
<Carlin0> axtrade, cd Scrivania
<Carlin0> e poi dai ls
<Carlin0> dovresti vedere il file
<axtrade> file o directory non esistente
<Carlin0> axtrade, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> axtrade, ls | pastebinit
<Carlin0> dammi il link che ti esce
<axtrade> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastbinit
<Carlin0> copia bene il comando
<sarovin> axtrade: sei collegato ad internet?
<axtrade> si
<sarovin> axtrade: pastebinit
<sarovin> hai dimenticato la e
<axtrade> sono entrato in Scrivania
<axtrade> lancio sudo
<Carlin0> axtrade, se vuoi essere aiutato segui ciò che ti si dice
<axtrade> ok
<Carlin0> se no fai come vuoi eh
<axtrade> scusa
<Carlin0> dai ls
<Carlin0> lo vedi il file install.sh ?
<axtrade> si
<Carlin0> ecco ora dai sudo ./install.sh
<axtrade> fatto
<Carlin0> ora ti ha installato i driver , cercali da impostazioni di stampa e configura la stampante
<axtrade> ci provo
<axtrade> 1 minuto
<axtrade> cerco la stampante sulla rete prima giusto ?
<Carlin0> axtrade, o lanci system-config-printer o metti sul browser l'indirizzo localhost:631
<Carlin0> ora mi devo assentare
<axtrade> ok
<axtrade> non mi fa autenticare dopo aver inserito nome ed utente della postazione a cui è collegata la stampante
<axtrade> me lo richiede nuovamente
<sarovin> axtrade: le credenziali non saranno corrette
<axtrade> sono corrette
<axtrade> non mi autentica per nessun pc della rete WORKGROUP
<axtrade> da premettere che sono pc windows
<sarovin> axtrade: fammi capire, dove non ti autentica?
<axtrade> se faccio
<axtrade> TROVA STAMPANTE DI RETE
<axtrade> mi dice
<axtrade> E' NECESSARIO AUTENTICARSI PER ACCEDERE A .......
<axtrade> chiede
<axtrade> NOME UTENTE
<axtrade> DOMINIO
<axtrade> PASSWORD
<axtrade> questa mattina mi faceva autenticare
<axtrade> ora non più
<axtrade> mi dice sempre
<axtrade> NON AUTORIZZATO
<axtrade> "LA PASSWORD POTREBBE NON ESSERE CORRETTA"
<sarovin> quindi se ho capito bene hai un PC collegato alla rete e una stampante collegata a questo PC tramite USB?
<axtrade> ESATTO
<sarovin> Quel PC è WIN?
<axtrade> IL PC CON LA STAMPANTE è WIN 8.1 PRO
<axtrade> PUTROPPO GIA ACQUISTATO CON LICENZA
<sarovin> e tu da un altro PC windows non riesci a vedere la stampante condivisa?
<axtrade> CI PROVO
<sarovin> axtrade: in ogni caso ( http://windows.microsoft.com/it-it/windows-8/share-printer )
<sarovin> c'è la procedura per disattivare la condivisione della stampante protetta da password
<axtrade> altro pc windows la vede
<axtrade> solo da ubuntu non mi fa autenticare
<axtrade> chi mi da una mano ?
<sarovin> hai provato con quella guida?
<axtrade> in che senso ?
<Adson> Salve,come posso abilitare l'accesso al NAS da ubuntu?
<Adson> Quando entro sul NAS e accedo a una cartella mi da errore se ha la password,invece su cartelle senza password mi entra
<Adson> come posso fare?
<krabador> accedi all'interfaccia web del nas, e configuralo per l'accesso
<axtrade> non riesco ad autenticarmi a pc windows per aggiungere una stampante
<axtrade> i pc windows tra loro non hanno problemi di condivisione
<axtrade> questa mattina ci riuscivo tranquillamente
<axtrade> dopo aver installato i driver linux della stampante non riesco più ad autenticarmi
<axtrade> qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<krabador> axtrade, è collegata ad un pc con windows?
<axtrade> si
<krabador> allora http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba#Condivisione_stampante_tramite_samba
<axtrade> sono riuscito ad autenticarmi
<axtrade> installo una stampante Samba windows
<axtrade> la vede
<axtrade> ma non mi stampa la pagina di prova
<jester-> axtrade: è attaccata a winz o a linux
<axtrade> winds 8.1 pro
<jester-> axtrade: che roba è
<axtrade> windows 8.1 pro
<jester-> axtrade: la printer
<axtrade> samsung scx 4300
<jester-> axtrade: attaccandola a ubuntu stampa?
<axtrade> si
<axtrade> la aggiungo come stampante via Samba
<axtrade> la vede
<axtrade> la aggiunge
<axtrade> ma quando faccio stampa di prova
<axtrade> fa rendering
<axtrade> la invia
<axtrade> ma non succede niente
<jester-> axtrade: da ubuntu stampa o no
<axtrade> si
<jester-> axtrade: disinstalla tutto sa linux e reinstalla solo quella di rete
<axtrade> fatto
<jester-> axtrade: prova a stampare un file testo
<axtrade> ok
<jester-> se stampa da ubuntu dovrebbe stampare anche in rete
<jester-> axtrade: il pc winz è acceso?
<axtrade> si
<jester-> e non in stanby?
<axtrade> pronta
<jester-> stampa sto file di testo
<jester-> axtrade: stai stampando un poema?
<jester-> axtrade: da winz devi abilitare condividi files e stampanti
<axtrade> fatto all'inizio altrimenti non la vedeva
<axtrade> non stampa il file testo
<axtrade> uguale
<axtrade> non da nemmeno errore
<jester-> axtrade: samba è  installato?
<jester-> axtrade: installa system-config-samba e usalo per configurare la condivisione
<axtrade> se si installa in automatico quando si installa ubuntu 15.04
<jester-> non mi pare, comunque vai di system-config-samba
<axtrade> come si installa ?
<axtrade> scusate ma sono novizio
<jester->  dal software center o da terminale. avresti seguito il canale gia lo sapresti come fare
<axtrade> purtroppo non riesco a seguire al minuto
<wolf1> ciao a tutti...volevo un consiglio su quale sistema operativo potrei installare su toshiba nb 200 ne sarei grato,un saluto a tutti
<cristian_c> wolf1, elenca caratteristiche pc
<wolf1> 32bit intel atom ram 2gb
<wolf1> intel atom 32bit 2ram
<jester-> wolf1: lubuntu, max xubuntu
<jester-> i386
<wolf1> grazie mille gentilissimi ;)
<jester-> wolf1: xubuntu è un po piu bello
<jester-> lubuntu è tipo la bindi
<Carlin0> la bindi è meglio
<jester-> lol
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, volevo vedere un pdf contenente un'immagine in 3D ma quello che ho non me la mostra, cosa mi consigliate?
<cristian_c> O.o
<widecurio64> ?
<akis24> sera
<widecurio64> allora
<widecurio64> ?
<akis24> usa occhiali 3d widecurio64
<Carlin0> !paga
<ubot-it> se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ma usi evince?
<widecurio64> no, okular e comunque ho risolto, scusate per il disturbo
<axtrade> salve
<akis24> salve
<axtrade> sono riuscito ad installare la stampante in rete
<axtrade> con un pc windows
<axtrade> unico problema
<cristian_c> axtrade, e pc linux la vede?
<axtrade> che non stampa fino a che non vado su VISUALIZZA CODA DI STAMPA
<axtrade> SI SI LA VEDE
<axtrade> e l'ho installata
<axtrade> mando la stampa di prova
<axtrade> ma non parte
<cristian_c> axtrade, potevi aggiungere la stampante da system-config-printer
<axtrade> la stampa su windows
<cristian_c> axtrade, ma una domanda: la stampante usb funza con ubuntu?
<axtrade> poi vado su visualizza coda di stampa e si sblocca
<axtrade> si funziona
<cristian_c> che stampante è?
<axtrade> samsung scx 4300
<cristian_c> axtrade, puoi postare una schermata della finestra di system-config-printer?
<axtrade> non so farlo partire
<axtrade> sono un novizio
<cristian_c> axtrade, beh, modo veloce
<Donny> Salve,ho bisogno di configurare il NAS con Ubuntu ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> axtrade, apri un terminale e digita: system-config-printer
<Guest35720> da più 8 ore,
<axtrade> questo lo sofare
<cristian_c> Guest35720, esattamente, cosa devi fare?
<cristian_c> !image | axtrade
<ubot-it> axtrade: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest35720> Ho configurato tutto con NAS4FREE creato cartelle ecc
<cristian_c> Guest35720, ma hai configurato o no?
<cristian_c> <Donny> Salve,ho bisogno di configurare il NAS con Ubuntu ma non ci riesco
<cristian_c> <Guest35720> Ho configurato tutto con NAS4FREE creato cartelle ecc
<Guest35720> ma quando metto una password per la cartella specifica non mi fa più entrare e mi da errore,non mi chiede neanche la pass
<Guest35720> ma le cartelle senza password si aprono e funziona tutto bene
<cristian_c> Guest35720, il software è solo per winz?
<Guest35720> quale?NAS4FREE?
<cristian_c> eh+
<Guest35720> funziona su tutti gli OS
<Guest35720> non so come fare in modo che ogni utente abbia una password per la sua cartella,e che gliela chieda quando entra nel NAS
<cristian_c> Guest35720, era incluso con il nas il software?
<Guest35720> si
<Guest35720> prima andava,adesso ho girato qualcosa
<cristian_c> Guest35720, io veramente vedo che viene distribuito sotto forma di live
<cristian_c> per dvd o usb
<Guest35720> praticamente quando abilito la password di accesso per le cartelle,non me la legge più quella cartella
<cristian_c> Guest35720, ?
<Guest35720> ma quale software?
<cristian_c> nas4free
<Guest35720> SAMBA?
<Guest35720> ah
<root1313> Salve a tutti, mi è sparita la barra laterale e superiore da ubuntu 15.04. volevo sapere se c'era un modo per poter reinstallare il sistema operativo come nuovo senza perdere i dati
<Guest35720> sì l'ho scaricato dal sito per provare su Ubuntu
<cristian_c> root1313, hai la /home separata?
<cristian_c> Guest35720, ma se è live, che c'entra ubuntu?
<jester-> !unityreset | root1313
<ubot-it> root1313: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset | Da Ubuntu 12.10 in avanti: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<Guest35720> su un pc entro con ubuntu nel NAS
<root1313> cosa intendi con home separata?
<Guest35720> il software su un PC,ubuntu su un altro
<jester-> root1313: e cancella la cartella .compiz nella home
<cristian_c> Guest35720, sì, ma allora che c'entra nas4free, che è live?
<root1313> già fatto
<jester-> rm -r .compiz
<cristian_c> root1313, la home su partizione separata
<Guest35720> e un software tipo RAID per gestire dati,un sistema di archiviazione disco remoto
<jester-> root1313: rm -r .compiz
<jester-> root1313: rm -r .config
<root1313> adesso lo faccio
<cristian_c> Guest35720, quindi hai usato due pc diversi?
<root1313> jester ho gia fatto queste operazioni
<Guest35720> si per forza
<root1313> se dovessi installare di nuovo il sistema perdo per forza i dati?
<cristian_c> Guest35720, riguardo la configurazione del nas, hai già provato a domandare nel canale irc di nas4free?
<Guest35720> su uno ci stanno i dati gestiti da NAS4FREE,e su un altro Ubuntu,xk il software NAS4FREE è gestibile da browser
<Guest35720> quindi uso Ubuntu
<jester-> root1313: le avessi fatte riavresti le barre
<cristian_c> root1313, ma hai la home separata o  no?
<Guest35720> e per copiare dati da remoto da quel pc
<root1313> le ho fatto ma non sono riapparse
<root1313> cmq no cristian
<cristian_c> Guest35720, e ti colleghi al nas dal pc tramite samba?
<cristian_c> root1313, la prossima volta fai la home separata
<Guest35720> prima si,adesso non va più da là,solo se non metto password alle cartelle,se metto password non si collega
<Guest35720> invece senza password entra
<jester-> Guest35720: hai pacioccato qualcosa o lo ha fatto cosi d'mablè
<Guest35720> non va più da quando ho toccato "Permissions ID"
<cristian_c> Guest35720, prima di tutto controlla di aver configurato bene con nas4free
<cristian_c> Guest35720, quindi prima funzava e ora no, non avendo toccato niente?
<Guest35720> sì xk senza password si collega e trasferisco i file
<cristian_c> permission id?
<cristian_c> *s
<Guest35720> io ho cercato di far in modo che chieda password al utente quando si collega
<Guest35720> e mo su quella cartella non mi chiede la password ma non mi entra neanche,e da errore
<jester-> Guest35720: rìripercorri i passi al cotrario
<Guest35720> se tolgo Permissions e metto su public va
<cristian_c> a parte che non hai postato l'errore di samba
<jester-> Guest35720: magari se ci dici cosa è permission id
<Guest35720> You don't have access to access ths folder
<jester-> Guest35720: togli accesso con pass
<Guest35720> così va
<Guest35720> però devo proteggere le mie cartelle
<jester-> [18:09:51] <jester-> Guest35720: magari se ci dici cosa è permission id
<Guest35720> come faccio?
<jester-> Guest35720: da samba si puo
<root1313> quindi?
<Guest35720> Permission ID sono i gruppi di accesso
<jester-> basta usare system-config-samba
<Guest35720> Owner,Public, READ,WRITE ecc
<jester-> Guest35720: se usa samba il config samba devi usare
<Guest35720> si ma questo è un problema di configurazione di NAS4FREE penso, xk se entro da un PC con windows fa lo stesso
<Guest35720> anche dal cellulare
<Guest35720> qualche criterio di sicurezza
<Guest35720> praticamente non mi chiede la password quando la metto per entrare,solo errore
<jester-> http://wiki.nas4free.org/doku.php?id=documentation:faq
<cristian_c> Guest35720, scusa, ma devi eseguire l'accesso da un numero limitato di dispositivi?
<Guest35720> veramente mi servirebbe come Tesina per domani a scuola,praticamente tutti gli alunni dovranno collegarsi al mio NAS per scaricare dei file EXCEL dal NAS e trasferirli sui loro PC,ma che ogni uno abbia una cartella protetta con password
<jester-> Guest35720: rifgorosamete con sistema linux?
<Guest35720> ho seguito pure una guida da Youtube ma non va lo stesso
<Guest35720> alcuni usano Kubuntu xk sono vecchi e altri Windows e Ubuntu 14
<Guest35720> il NAS del professore ha lo stesso software e va su tutti i PC
<jester-> il test di solito lo si fa configurando da winz
<Guest35720> quindi devo trovare in modo da farlo pure io funzionare su tutti gli OS
<Guest35720> solo da Browser e configurabile
<Guest35720> mi da un IP dallo schermo del NAS
<Guest35720> e poi da li su un PC qualunque si configura via Browser
<jester-> Guest35720: prova a configurare da winz e ad accedere con linux
<Guest35720> ma non è un problema di OS
<jester-> cosi ti togli il dubbio che sia la gui buggata
<Guest35720> a configurarlo si fa da qualunque OS
<jester-> se non provi come fai a dirlo
<jester-> eddai
<Guest35720> il problema e poi accedere alle cartelle e far chiedere la password
<cristian_c> Guest35720, NAS4Free on IRC:    Server: irc.freenode.net
<cristian_c> Guest35720, prova nel canale
<jester-> Guest35720: linux ha gestione files e flisystem
<Guest35720> ho una macchina virtuale con windows e non va lo stesso,sempre solo senza pass
<Guest35720> ok grazie
<jester-> madu
<Guest35720> ho già provato prima ma non risponde nessuno,Idle :)
<Guest35720> come faccio a svegliarli? ;)
<cristian_c> Guest35720, in quale lingua hai scritto?
<Guest35720> English,off course :)
<cristian_c> vedo che non sei ferratissimo
<cristian_c> 'of course'
<Guest35720> adesso ho visto su Google ;)
<Guest35720> I will keep it in my mind :)
<Guest35720> Grazie a tutti e buona Festa della Repubblica :)
<cristian_c> è già passata, comunque
<Guest35720> si lo so, but I can't turn back the time :)
<cristian_c> Guest35720, a un giorno dalla tesina è dura trovare una soluzione, ma puoi provare a cercare sul forum di nas4free
<Guest35720> ok,grazie lo stesso,Buona Serata
<Guest35720> ma se uno di voi entra nel mio PC da remoto?si può risolvere?
<cristian_c> tu prova, che ci perdi al massimo qualche minuto a fare la ricerca nel forum
<Guest35720> oppure non conoscete NAS4FREE?
<Guest35720> NAS4FREE usa sempre binari linux
<jester-> si sta tento che gli scarsi simo noi
<jester-> siamo*
<Guest35720> non ho capito
<matteo_> qualcuno ha recentemente sincronizzato google calendar con thunderbird su ubuntu 15.04 ?
<matteo_> http://www.faqmozilla.org/thunderbird:domande_specifiche:sincronizzare-thunderbird-lightning-google-calendar
<matteo_> a me non funziona.
<cristian_c> matteo_, 'non funziona' non è molto chiara come descrizione del problema
<cristian_c> ma in ogni caso
<cristian_c> !chat | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matteo_> secondo me c'entra con ubuntu cmq.
<matteo_> sulle versione precendente di ubuntu funzionava.
<krabador> matteo_, vorrei farti notare, che stai sostenendo che "secondo te c'entra ubuntu" , in un contesto riguardante una guida non ufficiale, non solo ubuntu. ma anche dei software riguardanti il tuo problema
<matteo_> krabador, prima sulla precedente versione di ubuntu, funzionava, adesso non più.
<krabador> questo non cambia cio' che ti sto segnalando.
<krabador> matteo_, ricordandoti che, tra una versione ed un'altra di ubuntu, cambiano le versioni degli stessi software inclusi
<matteo_> ok
<matteo_> sto notando che ubuntu è molto lento, e spesso si blocco dopo un uso  intensivo di 3 o 4 ore.  cosa può essere?
<krabador> matteo_, puoi elencare l'hardware a tua disposizione ?
<matteo_> se mi fornisci una lista da comandi di pasto tutto
<matteo_> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> matteo_, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> sul terminale avrai un link, postalo qui
<matteo_> ci sono mmiliardi di informazioni!
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11547174/
<krabador> matteo_, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> installa il driver proprietario nvidia
<matteo_> krabador, con il tuo comando mi si è aperta una finestra.
<matteo_> krabador, dove trovo nvidia?
<krabador> ultima tab a destra
<matteo_> come faccio a postare un'immagine?
<krabador> matteo_, hai nella finestra l'opzione di installazione del driver proprietario nvidia?
<krabador> non serve che mandi immagini
<matteo_> in  effetti ci sono delle possibilità ma non posso selezionarle
<matteo_> per questo volevo mandarti l'immagine.
<matteo_> ma cmq dimmi
<krabador> te l'ho detto
<matteo_> ho 5 possibilità quale devo usare?
<krabador> seleziona il driver proprietario nvidia, ce ne dovrebbero essere 2 , uno semplice ed uno segnalato come "updates " ,
<krabador> installa quello semplice
<krabador> le altre 2 non riguardano il driver video
<matteo_> ci sta mettendo molto.
<matteo_> ok fatto grazie ciao
<krabador> matteo_, fallo fare. In ogni caso la tua cpu è del 2005
<Ubuntone> Salve, ho un Acer Veriton X2631-G con installato Ubuntu 15.04 (inzialmente 14.04, poi 14.10 e infine 15.04 con l'ultimo aggiornamento). Ho un problema con i video YouTube: hanno dei veri e propri "lag"
<krabador> Ubuntone, apri un terminale
<Ubuntone> Non penso che sia la scheda grafica visto che con il resto non ho problemi, come potrei risolvere? Uso Google Chrome
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Ubuntone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11547698/
<Ubuntone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11547698/
<RiunMaru> Ciao :)
<RiunMaru> mi servirebbe una mano
<RiunMaru> dovrei far partire un pc con ubunti
<RiunMaru> siccome windows è danneggiato
<RiunMaru> e vorrei recuperare i dati
<RiunMaru> solo che quando metto il disco di ubunto
<RiunMaru> mi parte sempre windows
<RiunMaru> anche se ho cambiato i boot
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> sei sicuro di aver salvato l'ordine di boot?
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> hai un pc fisso oppure un pc portatile
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ?
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> RiunMaru
<akis24> sera
<Bl4ckSheLL[BNC]> ciao
<lillo> ciao a tutti  spero qualcuno mi puo aiutare ho fatto unn aggiornamento del softtwer e al riavvio e venuta fuori una scritta minimal BASH-like......  e non mi fa procedere piu e neanche  posso avviare altri sistemi oprativi  e se riavvio si ripresenta
<cybernova> !ripristino | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<lillo> ok grazie+
<lillo> provato a a ripristinare ma si blocca
<Carlin0> lillo, hai aggiunto dei ppa esterni ?
<lillo> ho notato che si era riattivato il fast boot
<lillo> disattivato nuobamene
<Carlin0> rispondi alla domanda please
<lillo> no il pc pero fa  gli aggiornameti autoimaticamente io non ho installato niente
<lillo> ne aggiunto ppa
<lillo> non so se puo essere di aiuto quando avvio il pc parte windows senza darmi piu la possibilita di scegliere sistema operativo
<cristian_c> lillo, come hai creato l'usb?
<cristian_c> lillo, allora
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<lillo> al momento dell intallazione con usb installer ma unzionava regolarmete fino all ultimo aggiornamento
<cristian_c> lillo, intanto recupera l'accesso
<lillo> ok provo
<lillo> niente non riesco a farlo partire mi bloccca pure il try
<cristian_c> lillo, che pc è?
<cristian_c> lillo, che cosa accade?
<lillo> portatile
<cristian_c> lillo, sai anche come si chiama?
<lillo> quando  vado nel ripristino e seleziono l opzione avvia con usb
<cristian_c> ripristino?
<cristian_c> O.o
<lillo> mi chiede se voglio intallare oppure il try di ubunto poi silocca
<lillo> certo
<lillo> e come accedo con win 8
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lillo, sai anche come si chiama?
<cristian_c> il pc
<lillo> hp
<Carlin0> e di cognome ?
<cristian_c> lillo, quello è il produttore del pc
<cristian_c> Carlin0, lol
<lillo> modello envy
<lillo> fa differenza
<Carlin0> envy poi ha anche un numero
<Carlin0> certo che fa differenza
<cristian_c> lillo, sì, fa differenza
<lillo> envi 17
<cristian_c> lillo, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<lillo> non ce altro
<lillo> ma intedi processore tipoi di scheda grafica ?
<cristian_c> e ram
<lillo> 16 gb ram processore e un qud coire
<cristian_c> ok
<Carlin0> il + scarso ha un i5
<Carlin0> ma ce anche con i7
<cristian_c> lillo, puoi postare una schermata?
<lillo> no
<cristian_c> con try, ecc..
<cristian_c> come mai?
<lillo> scrivo da ul altro pc
<cristian_c> lillo, una foto non la puoi fare?
<lillo> si ok
<lillo> cosa devo fotografare
<Carlin0> lo schermo quando si impalla
<cristian_c> lillo, sulla schermata che si è detto
<lillo> be non credo ci sia molto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> con try, ecc..
<cristian_c> lillo, tu intanto postala
<cristian_c> !image | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lillo> schermata classica viola di istallazione ubunto e  i puntini fissi rossi che non scorrono
<cristian_c> allora non si ferma su try
<lillo> appena dopo....
<cristian_c> lillo, quando sei su quella schermata
<cristian_c> 'con i puntini'ecc...
<cristian_c> lillo, premi ESC
<cristian_c> lillo, hai una scheda grafica amd o nvidia?
<lillo> nvidia
<cristian_c> lillo, hai premuto ESC?
<lillo> si
<lillo> non fa niente
<cristian_c> in quella schermata lì?
<cristian_c> lillo, allora, fai una cosas
<cristian_c> lillo, posta la schermata con try, ecc...
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-04
<backtrack> salve
<backtrack> ho installato kali linux su un portatile, ma non mi permette di connettermi ad internet, dice che i servizi di rete non sono compatibili con questa versione
<backtrack> c'è qualcuno?
 * bobotm buongiorno
<akis24> giorno
<solo1> problema creare con mdadm raid1 da un server che aveva presente solo un hd non raid
<Lenders> Salve a tutti, ho un problema con il progrmma Gimp. Io ho Ubuntu 15.04 e praticamente lagga molto soprattutto se devo muovere delle immagini all'interno. Non è sicuramente un problema del mio pc in quanto molto potente e poi su photoshop non ho nessun problema. Sapete dirmi se è il problema Gimp o qualche impostazione varia?
<cristian_c> Lenders, non hai detto quale pc possiedi
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, ma sopratutto scheda grafica
<Lenders> hp envy
<Lenders> ram 16 gb
<Lenders> intel i7
<cristian_c> Lenders, perché ho la strana sensazione tu sia l'utente di ieri sera?
<cristian_c> lillo
<Lenders> non mi connetto da settimane qui
<Lenders> non so di che cosa tu stia parlando
<cristian_c> <lillo> modello envy
<cristian_c> <lillo> envi 17
<cristian_c> <lillo> 16 gb ram processore e un qud coire
<Lenders> guarda stai prendendo un granchio io non mi connetto da un pò quindi se ti va di aiutarmi ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> Lenders, scheda grafica nvidia?
<Lenders> nvidia gforce
<cristian_c> Lenders, ha anche un nome?
<Lenders> cosa?
<cristian_c> Lenders, la gpu
<Lenders> cristian_c nvidia gforce 740 m
<cristian_c> Lenders, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update && lshw -c video
<cristian_c> !paste | Lenders
<ubot-it> Lenders: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lenders> ok provo
<Lenders> ti posto quello che mi dice alla fine o tutto il procedimento?
<cristian_c> Lenders, posta il risultato nel terminale
<cristian_c> quando il comando ha finito
<cristian_c> *del
<cristian_c> Lenders, su pastebin
<Lenders> cristian_c allora mi fa tutto il procedimento che mi scarica i dati e alla fine mi dice così http://paste.ubuntu.com/11561572/
<cristian_c> Lenders, manca il comando
<cristian_c> Lenders, posta tutto, per piacere
<cristian_c> Lenders, oppure
<cristian_c> Lenders, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Lenders, e poi: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Lenders> cristian_c ti ho postato tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/11561611/
<cristian_c> Lenders, e poi: lshw -c video | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Lenders, beh
<cristian_c> stai già utilizzando i driver nvidia, ma vedo che sono in uso pure i driver intel
<cristian_c> Lenders, quindi stai consumando risorse hardware notevoli
<Lenders> ovvero?
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita: apt-cache policy | pastebinit
<cristian_c> oops
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita: apt-cache policy nvidia | pastebinit
<cristian_c> e: dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Lenders> e devo installare paste bin
<Lenders> un momento
<Lenders> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11561799/ questo ti interessa?
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita i comandi che ho indicato
<Lenders> cristian_c i tuoi due ultimi comando mi riportano questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/11561799/  e http://paste.ubuntu.com/11561823/
<cristian_c> Lenders, come hai installato i driver nvidia?
<Lenders> su ubuntu io faccio l'update nella sezione update normale su windows ho il programma gforce che me li aggiorna automaticamente ma non versioni beta solo collaudate
<cristian_c> Lenders, la domanda è: come li hai installati?
<cristian_c> visto che si parla di driver proprietari
<cristian_c> e hai detto di utilizzare la 15.04
<Lenders> cristian_c su ubuntu si sono installati da soli non li ho installati manualmente io su windows faccio l'update dal programmino gforce su ubuntu mi limito a fare l'aggiornamento normale questo è tutto
<cristian_c> Lenders, mi stai dicendo forse che non ci sono i driver open per la tua scheda sulla 15.04?
<cristian_c> Lenders, posta una schermata di driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> *Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> Lenders, anzi, digita: sudo ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<Lenders> cristian_c io ho cambiato solo una cosa quando ho installato ubuntu mi faceva selezionare se usare i driver open o proprietari e ho scelto proprietari
<cristian_c> Lenders, e: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Lenders, da un tuo precedente output non risultano installati gli nvidia
<cristian_c> nvidia:
<cristian_c>   Installato: (nessuno)
<cristian_c>   Candidato:  (nessuno)
<cristian_c>   Tabella versione:
<cristian_c> Lenders, ok, scusami, ho capito
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita: apt-cache policy nvidia-346 | pastebinit
<Lenders> cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562001/ e http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562009/
<Lenders> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562021/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Lenders, a questo punto, apri nvidia settings
<cristian_c> Lenders, sudo nvidia-settings
<Lenders> ho fatto dalla dash poi?
<cristian_c> Lenders,  ti ha chiesto la password di root?
<Lenders> aspetta che allora faccio da terminale
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> chiudi la precedente nvidia-settings, prima
<Lenders> si mi chiede la psw
<cristian_c> ok
<N3mo> Buongiorno, Come posso disabilitare un processo all' avvio? Anche se vado su avvio automatico e tolgo la spunta me lo ritrovo rispuntato ad ogni riavvio.... Kubuntu 15.04
<cristian_c> dagliela
<Lenders> fatto
<cristian_c> N3mo, solo con la 15.04?
<cristian_c> Lenders, nella finestra che compare
<N3mo> cristian_c:  In che senso? ho installato solo quella
<cristian_c> Lenders, controlla la parte prime
<cristian_c> N3mo, potrebbe essere un bug di kde5 , magari
<N3mo> Capito.
<cristian_c> Lenders, in particolare la sezione dei profili prime
<N3mo> Allora attendo :D
<Lenders> ti posto il terminale ok?
<N3mo> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Lenders, una schermata puoi?
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lenders> ok un attimo
<Lenders> cristian_c http://i.imgur.com/YNOytHG.png
<N3mo> Lenders:  Scarica un client di irc....
<Lenders> ?
<cristian_c> Lenders, seleziona PRIME profiles
<Lenders> cristian_c appare selezionato nvidia
<matteo_> buongiorno sto cercando di masterizzare un dvd su immagine, .iso con brasero, ma mi esce questo errore: L'installazione dei pacchetti dai file non è supportata uesto metodo non è stato ancora implementato.
<matteo_> cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> Lenders, non sono sicuro che la intel sia disabilitata
<cristian_c> Lenders, se provi a riselezionarla, che cosa esce sul terminale?
<akis24> matteo_: installare i codec credo manchino che versione di ubuntu usi ?
<matteo_> 15.04
<matteo_> mi dai il comando per favore
<Lenders> cristian_c http://i.imgur.com/rV2cB98.png
<akis24> matteo  apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Lenders, ok
<cristian_c> Lenders, prova a fare quanto dice
<cristian_c> ma devo capire se c'è un comando che conferma l'esclusione della intel
<Lenders> ok a fra poco
<cristian_c> Lenders, perché se vengono usate tutte e due, c'è un maggiore consumo energetico, aumento di temperature
<cristian_c> ecc..
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562183/
<matteo_> akis24,
<akis24> matteo_:  adesso dai   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras   e sempre su paste  il risultato
<Lenders> però non è meglio se stanno entrambe e soprattuto non credo che si creano problemi se stanno insieme
<cristian_c> Lenders, prima hai lamentato problemi con gimp
<cristian_c> magari su windows hai solo la intel o solo la nvidia attivata
<cristian_c> con la spiegazione della differenza di performance
<Lenders> cristian_c e secondo te è davvero dovuto a questo? su windows non ho problemi
<cristian_c> Lenders, dico solo che ho visto entrambe le schede attive
<cristian_c> in uno dei paste
<matteo_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562203/
<cristian_c> quindi satebbe preferibile disattivare quella che  non serve
<Lenders> proviamo
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/578653/xubuntu-14-04-how-do-i-know-if-im-using-my-nvidia-740m-when-playing-games
<akis24> matteo_: prova e vedi se funziona ora
<matteo_> no
<matteo_> akis24, non va
<matteo_> akis24, errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562257/
<Lenders> cristian_c ho fatto ma gimp lagga uguale
<akis24> matteo_:  dai sudo apt-get install libdvdcss.so.2
<cristian_c> Lenders, l'opzione prime mi sembra la migliore
<cristian_c> rispetto a bumblebee o rispetto ai driver open con altre soluzioni
<matteo_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562388/
<cristian_c> ma io pensavo che la intel fosse disattivata se in nvidia-settings la spunta è su nvidia (performance)
<cristian_c> Lenders, se selezioni intel e rifai il login, cosa accade?
<cristian_c> sempre problemi con gimp anche in quel caso?
<akis24> matteo_:  dai sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Lenders> cristian_c provo subito
<matteo_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562495/
<akis24> matteo posta il risultato di   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<matteo_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562523/
<Lenders> cristian_c niente sempre problemi
<akis24> matteo_: hai dei ppa sul sistema che creano problemi dovresti rimuoverli o perlomeno disattivarli
<matteo_> come posso fare?
<Lenders> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<akis24> matteo_: digita  sudo software-properties-gtk   vai sulla finestra altro software  e togli la spunta sui ppa  e dopo ridai sudo apt-get update
<matteo_> Le informazioni sul software disponibile non sono aggiornate
<matteo_> È necessario ricaricare le informazioni sul software disponibile per installare software e aggiornamenti provenienti da sorgenti aggiunte o modificate di recente.
<matteo_> Per continuare è necessaria una connessione a Internet funzionante.
<matteo_> do ricarica o chiudi?
<akis24> matteo_: ricarica
<matteo_> fatto
<akis24> matteo_:  fai vedere ..  sudo apt-get update
<matteo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562686/ akis24
<akis24> matteo_:  ora dai  sudo apt-get install libdvdread4  quando finisce dai   sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh    e metti sempre su paste tutto
<matteo_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11562698/
<akis24> matteo_:  per sicurezza riavvia e riprova vedi se funziona
<matteo_> grazie alla prossima
<cristian_c> Lenders, a questo punto, non saprei
<cristian_c> va oltre le mie capacità
<cristian_c> Lenders, puoi provare a controllare carico su cpu e ram
<cristian_c> e le temperature
<cristian_c> quando riscontri dei lag
<Lenders> come faccio
<cristian_c> Lenders, ma solo con gimp o anche con altri carichi pesanti?
<cristian_c> Lenders, che cosa?
<Lenders> cristian_c io ho usato solo gimp al momento come programma più "pesante" con gli altri tutto bene...ti ripeto su windows uso programmi come premiere pro che davvero sono pesantissimi e mai un lag anzi
<Lenders> cristian_c quindi non ti viene nulla in mente?
<cristian_c> Lenders, ripeto, è la configurazione delle due schede grafiche
<cristian_c> Lenders, non ho capito cosa non riesci a fare
<cristian_c> <Lenders> come faccio
<Lenders> cristian_c a controllare la ram come dicevi da ubuntu...comunque se si tratta di configurazione una via di uscita ci sarà
<Lenders> ?
<cristian_c> Lenders, dal monitor di sistema
<cristian_c> o chiamato anche task manager
<Lenders> cristian_c ok allora non hai niente in mente per aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> Lenders, intanto hai guardato quello che ho suggerito?
<Lenders> cristian_c si ora niente di anomalo la memoria ram è praticamente inutilizzata
<cristian_c> Lenders, e stai usando gimp?
<cristian_c> e la cpu?
<Lenders> ovvio
<cristian_c> e le temperature
<cristian_c> Lenders, lagga?
<Lenders> cristian_c le temperaure non mi appaiono le cpu si vede che si mettono in funziona ma non vedo nulla di anomalo e gimp continua nel suo lag
<cristian_c> Lenders, controlla le temperature
<cristian_c> Lenders, a quanto arriva la cpu?
<Lenders> non mi appaiono
<Lenders> il pc comunque no si surriscalda mai
<cristian_c> Lenders, devi abilitare il monitoraggio
<Lenders> ti mando una foto comunque
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Lenders, sulla cpu non hai detto
<cristian_c> Lenders, ti consiglio un ulteriore test, non solo con gimp
<cristian_c> prova a fare qualche altro lavoro equiparabile a gimp in termini di pesantezza
<cristian_c> e vedi se riscontri lo stesso problema
<Lenders> cristian le 8 cpu variano in continuazione
<cristian_c> Lenders, perché non so se c'è qualche problema di gimp con prime, sto facendo ipotesi
<Lenders> non so che programma usare
<cristian_c> Lenders, intendi 8 thread, perché i core saranno quattro
<Lenders> cristian_c mi appaiono 8 cpu
<cristian_c> Lenders, se guardi le info sul processore, vedrai che non è così
<cristian_c> Lenders, poi potrebbe pure esserci un problema noto
<cristian_c> sulle cpu intel i7
<cristian_c> mi pare con kworker
<Lenders> cristian_c e mi appaiono 8 cpu non so cosa dirti comunque ecco schermata http://i.imgur.com/oZBqQJp.png
<cristian_c> top | grep kworker
<cristian_c> Lenders, ok, ma non è così
<cristian_c> si parla di thread
<Lenders> va bene
<Lenders> quindi?
<cristian_c> il carico sulla cpu è bassa
<cristian_c> Lenders, che processore è, esattamente?
<Lenders> aspetta cerco ti fare una schermata mentre muove le immagini
<cristian_c> Lenders, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> Lenders, top | grep kworker
<Lenders> aspetta non sto capendo nulla
<Lenders> cristian_c che devo fa?
<cristian_c> Lenders, digita i comandi che ho indicato
<Lenders> e poi?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ah, hai la batteria scarica
<Lenders> tranquillo ahahah
<Lenders> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/11563307/
<cristian_c> Numero di core 	4
<cristian_c> Numero di thread 	8
<cristian_c> come pensavo
<Lenders> ho capito
<cristian_c> Lenders, io vedo tantissimi processi kworker
<cristian_c> 22 processi circa
<Lenders> cristian_c ovvero?
<cristian_c> ah, no, aumentano anche a me
<Lenders> cristian_c io ho provato a usare un po gimp mentre facevo sul terminale eh
<cristian_c> Lenders, boh, la cosa è molto strana
<cristian_c> Lenders, hai già provato ad aprire un thread sul forum o una richiesta su Chiedi?
<Lenders> no
<cristian_c> Lenders, provaci
<cristian_c> sono curioso di sapere perché gimp lagga senza una motivazione precisa
<Lenders> insomma qui non si risolve niente eh?
<cristian_c> Lenders, ?
<cristian_c> !pazienza
<ubot-it> la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Lenders> ahahah più pazienza di così
<cristian_c> Lenders, ho provato a vederci chiaro, ma al momento non saprei cosa consigliarti
<Lenders> dico qui non riusciamo a risolvere?
<cristian_c> Lenders, lo sai che questo non è un helpdesk?
<cristian_c> Lenders, sono curioso anch'io di capire questa cosa
<cristian_c> non credere
<Lenders> cristian_c era una domanda  semplice tranquillo
<Lenders> appunto
<cristian_c> Lenders, qui in canale ci sono utenti che si aiutano a vicenda
<Lenders> vabbè allora poi proverò grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> semplici utenti, sebbene sia il supporto ufficiale della comunità italiana su irc
<Lenders> appunto ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> Lenders, se hai novità, fammi sapere
<cristian_c> o facci sapere
<Lenders> era una semplice domnda per dire allora qui non si risolve niente posso chiudere?
<cristian_c> ok
<Lenders> tranquillo
<Lenders> ti farò sapere ciao
<cristian_c> Lenders, prova sul forum o su Chiedi, almeno lascia una traccia anche per le ricerche di altri utenti con lo stesso problema
<cristian_c> Lenders, ciao
<cristian_c> *lasci
<Lenders> ciao
<progressoregress> buongiorno a tutti
<progressoregress> ho un portatile hp di ultima generazione che vorrei formattare tramite dban
<progressoregress> ho masterizzato dban su un dvd ed impostato dal bios la priorità di boot da cd/dvd interno
<progressoregress> ma non e lo legge e parte con il sistema operativo normale ovvero winzozz
<progressoregress> il problema non è del lettore dvd perchè  se inserisco il cd originale di windows e avvio da boot dvd lo legge
<progressoregress> perchè dban non lo legge come mai ? sbaglio qualcosa ?
<progressoregress> possibile che il nuovo sistema di boot non legga dban ?
<progressoregress> nessuno che sappia aiutarmi ?
<akis24> ciao
<fabio2> Ciao a tutti
<fabio2> Ho un piccolo problema con ubuntu nella sua ultima versione..
<krabador> descrivi il problema
<fabio2> In pratica ho assemblato da poco il mio pc e nel computer ci sta una radeon r7 260x
<FlashBlack> ciao a tutti
<fabio2> Pensavo di usare ubuntu come sistema principale, il problema e che il sistema me la fa laggare tutta
<fabio2> e si vede malissimo
<FlashBlack> vorrei chiedervi assistenza su un problema durante installazione xubuntu da usb
<fabio2> l ho messo in dualboot con windows e li funziona
<krabador> fabio2, hai installato i driver catalyst ?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | FlashBlack
<ubot-it> FlashBlack: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<FlashBlack> ok scusa
<fabio2> non saprei da dove trovarli, ho cercato nel driver management come faccio di solito
<krabador> fabio2, hai installato 15.04 ?
<fabio2> si
<krabador> fabio2, apri terminale
<fabio2> al momento sto usando  l integrata della motherboard..
<fabio2> OK
<fabio2> FAtto
<krabador> fabio2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> fabio2, lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> fabio2, dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<FlashBlack> ho un problema durante installazione xubuntu da usb: in pratica mi chiede username e password al primo avvio ma io non li so! ho pensato anche che magari li dovevo inventare, ma mi da password errata...
<fabio2> e ora?
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 comandi, hanno prodotto un ulr a testa, incollali entrambi qui
<krabador> *url
<fabio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11566825/
<fabio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11566830/
<fabio2> Ps al momento sto usando sia integrata sia la radeon
<fabio2> Ma all inizio ho provato singolarmente con solo la radeon e non mi funzionava
<Carlin0> FlashBlack, ma hai messo la pass durante l'installazione no ?
<fabio2> Giusto per riuscire a vederci bene ho inserito il primo schermo nella presa dell integrata
<krabador> fabio2, gestisci multischermo?
<krabador> fabio2, hai nel bios voci di selezione della scheda di default ?
<fabio2> non ho capito
<fabio2> nel bios e settata la scheda video integrata come principale
<Carlin0> FlashBlack, ti chiede la pass quando installi  , o dopo installato al primo avvio ?
<fabio2> ma avvio in windows sempre con i due monitor nella stessa scheda video
<fabio2> uno via dvi e uno hdmi
<fabio2> e mi funziona
<krabador> ed è normale , quando si usano piu' uscite della stessa scheda
<fabio2> Quindi mi stai divendo che non posso usare piu monitor in contemporanea su ubuntu_
<fabio2> ?
<fabio2> dicendo
<krabador> no
<fabio2> Ah ok, anche se fosse non sarebbe un problema, uso solo quello principale e bona
<krabador> in presenza di piu' monitor , settati di base, possono esserci problemi dipendenti solo dalla configurazione multimonitor, per testare il funzionamento di base di una scheda si deve attaccare direttametente ad un solo monitor principale
<fabio2> Ma con i driver come risolvo?
<fabio2> Il problema e che se attivo solo un monitor tramite le radeon non si vede nulla
<fabio2> o almeno si vede tutto sballato
<krabador> FlashBlack, prima di continuare, prendi in giro?
<krabador> fabio2, i driver catalyst sono presenti nel tuo sistema. Hai installato ubuntu o derivata?
<fabio2> kubuntu , ma credevo fosse solo ubuntu con interfaccia grafica kde
<Carlin0> OMG
<fabio2> Mi ci trovo male con unity
<krabador> beh, si, ma ci sono altre differenze
<krabador> non banali
<fabio2> Quindi mi stai dicendo che se io metto ubuntu puro 15.04
<krabador> fabio2, come il fatto che kubuntu 15.04 è inutilizzabile
<krabador> che kde5 è immaturissimo
<Carlin0> ma anche xubuntu se vuoi
<Carlin0> tutto meno che kde 5
<fabio2> i driver catalyst sono gia elli che funzionanti?
<fabio2> non ho speso 400 euro per assemblare un pc con cui far girare xubuntu e.e
<krabador> ma hanno deciso di metterlo di default, per una questione di allineamento col fatto che il team kde, ha comunque rilasciato kde 5 ancora immaturo, ma da loro dichiarato stabile
<krabador> kde , per tradizione, non da provblemi solo dopo pressochè un anno dalla pubblicazione
<krabador> e non è ancora quel periodo
<fabio2> amen, sorpassando l interfaccia kde
<Carlin0> cosa ha che non va xubuntu ? se non ti piace unity è una valida alternativa
<fabio2> se mi da lo stesso problema con ubuntu puro_
<krabador> fabio2, ok i gusti personali , ma kubuntu 15.04 è assolutamente sconsigliata.
<fabio2> come devo muovermi?
<krabador> fabio2, esegui l'installazione prima, poi torna tranquillamente qui a segnalare direttamente il comportamento del sistema
<fabio2> va bene, grazie comunque :D
<fabio2> ah gia che ci sono
<fabio2> devo consigliare un SO con interfaccia grafica simile a windows, per; basato su linux, deve essere leggero contando che ha 256 mb di
<fabio2> memoria nella gpu
<krabador> fabio2, ram e cpu di questo sistema?
<fabio2> e pentium d
<fabio2> Pentium D
<fabio2> 3 e mezzo (ora glielo faccio portare a 4 )
<fabio2> Utilizzo quasi  esclusivo per office e internet
<fabio2> Deve essere semplice per un utente che ha usato sempre windows
<Carlin0> office ?
<krabador> fabio2, la video ram è rilevante , ma meno dell'architettura della gpu?
<krabador> che gpu è?
<fabio2> Una Radeon 1600x pro
<krabador> fabio2, allora xubuntu / lubuntu
<fabio2> PIu semplice e l interfaccia grafica meglio e
<fabio2> Dato che quella scheda video e simile ad un grill
<krabador> lubuntu è decisamente il piu' semplice di tutti
<krabador> ed anche il piu' leggero
<fabio2> Chiedo scusa per gli accenti ma ho sbagliato nella configurazione della tastiera e.e
<Carlin0> si ma ho i miei dubbi che riesca a usare office con 256 mb di ram
<krabador> Carlin0, l'utente ha segnalato la video ram
<krabador> all posto della gpu
<krabador> la ram di sistema a sua detta è 3 e mezzo, facciamo 4
<fabio2> NO no, 256 mb e- la  ram della scheda video
<Carlin0> a bhe
<fabio2> AL momento sono tre banchi da 1 gb e uno da 512 mb di ram di sistema
<fabio2> Ma oggi gli compro un banco da 2 gb da sostituire con quello da 512 mb
<krabador> quindi va a 3
<krabador> no, 4
<Carlin0> 3 da 1 + ...
<Carlin0> cmq la ram c'è
<Carlin0> la cpu un po meno
<fabio2> beh, io ho montato sul mio assemblato l ultimo pentium g3258 con overclock sbloccato
<krabador> per una questione di approccio, se la semplicità deve essere peculiare come la somiglianza a win, xubuntu / lubuntu, con lubuntu che è la piu' elementare da usare
<fabio2> Va una scheggia
<fabio2> Anche in gaming
<fabio2> e non ho ancora overclockato
<fabio2> beh vado a darmi ai download. CI sentiamo per aggiornamenti
<fabio2> grazie mille a tutti
<fabio2> !quit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'quit'
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa, torna pure qui
<FlashBlack> no no
<FlashBlack> non prendo in giro
<Carlin0> a ma sei ancora vivo FlashBlack
<Carlin0> rispondi alle mie domande allora
<FlashBlack> il problema è quello: in fase di installazione non mi ha chiesto di scegliere una password
<FlashBlack> è spuntato subito questo log-in
<Carlin0> <Carlin0> FlashBlack, ti chiede la pass quando installi  , o dopo installato al primo avvio ?
<krabador> FlashBlack, l'installazione prevede di settare il nome dell'utente, ed una password
<krabador> esattamente sotto il campo di settaggio dell'utente
<krabador> quindi, non c'avrai fatto caso forse, compilando a caso
<FlashBlack> io la sto utilizzando in live usb
<krabador> la live usb non è un installazione
<FlashBlack> lo
<krabador> ma una sessione di prova
<FlashBlack> lo si
<FlashBlack> lo so
<krabador> ecco, hai eseguito o no , l'installazione del sistema?
<FlashBlack> l'ho fatto per vedere se puù girare bene sul mio pc
<Carlin0> ma rispondi alle domande o parli tanto per ....
<krabador> e ci siamo. una volta fatta partire l'installazione, la procedura richiede la creazione di un utente con relativa password di accesso
<krabador> !installazione | FlashBlack
<ubot-it> FlashBlack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<FlashBlack> no non l'ho installato
<FlashBlack> perchè prima di eliminare windows volevo vedere come andava
<Carlin0> FlashBlack, ma tienilo win , non si sa mai
<FlashBlack> perchè il computer non è proprio una scheggia
<krabador> FlashBlack, e allora che problemi hai ?
<FlashBlack> che non riesco a provarlo in live usb
<krabador> FlashBlack, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<FlashBlack> ho usato UNetbooting
<krabador> !usbwin | FlashBlack
<ubot-it> FlashBlack: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo
<FlashBlack> ok grazie
<krabador> per la pendrive, unetbootin puo' dare qualche problema
<krabador> formatta la pendrive prima
<FlashBlack> ah ok
<FlashBlack> grazie e mi.l.
<krabador> di niente
<FlashBlack> grazie e mille
<FlashBlack> Ah ancora una cosa: ma dato che volevo passare a xubuntu perchè windows 7 sul pc è lento, conviene tenerli entrambi in dual boot o metterne uno solo? perchè più che altro nel caso avessi problemi con xubuntu almeno avrei windows
<krabador> dual boot
<krabador> è sempre la scelta migliore
<Carlin0> tienilo win , l'hai pagato ... perchè cancellarlo
<FlashBlack> ma non si rallenta ancora di più così? poi probabilmente dico una cavolata
<Carlin0> FlashBlack, no sono 2 sistemi operativi indipendenti
<krabador> puoi avere tutti i sistemi che ti pare, installati
<krabador> quando ne carichi uno , le prestazioni dipendono da come sta messo il sistema che hai caricato
<FlashBlack> e quindi in fase di installazione gli dico di non sovrascrivere windows?
<Carlin0> gli dici : installa al fianco di ...
<FlashBlack> ok grazie e mille ancora per la disponibilità :)
<gyuseppe> salve sto appena scaricando ubuntu e poi l'installerò su un dvd
<krabador> !iso | gyuseppe
<ubot-it> gyuseppe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> seguendo questo link , hai le istruzioni per masterizzare correttamente il dvd
<gyuseppe> volevo sapere una cosa...ma il sistema operativo ti cambia l'indirizzo ip pubblico?
<krabador> no
<gyuseppe> comunque non ho intenzione di partizionare il disco..si può lanciare ubuntu direttamente da DVD?
<krabador> a che ti serve, giusto per sapere?
<krabador> "cambio ip pubblico" "mancata installazione" ---> vuoi fare danni?
<gyuseppe> è una storia lunga e amara...comunque la spiego in poco tempo
<gyuseppe> mio cugino si era iscritto su ebay e dopo una comprovendita andata male glia hanno sospeso l'account
<gyuseppe> poi mi sono registrato io con i miei dati e hanno fatto lo stesso
<gyuseppe> ho fatto registrare a mio padre idem mi bloccano l'account!
<krabador> e ubuntu cosa c'entra in tutto questo?
<gyuseppe> volevo fare un esperimento chiamamolo cosi per cercar di ingannare i sistemi di ebay
<krabador> gyuseppe, se ebay sospende account, un motivo ci sarà
<krabador> contattate loro, e chiedete precise spiegazioni a riguardo
<gyuseppe> è inutile rispondono sempre da palinsesto
<gyuseppe> comunque ritornando a ubuntu si può campbiare l'ip
<krabador> avranno le loro buone motivazioni. Se credi di avere ragione, querelali
<gyuseppe> si certo, sospendere l'account a mio cugino con 52 feedbak
<gyuseppe> comunque ritornando a ubuntu si può campbiare l'ip
<krabador> "tornando a ubuntu" ---> questo canale è adibito all'assistenza tecnica del sistema operativo, in un contesto assolutamente legale, cio' che hai intenzione di fare non lo è.
<gyuseppe> addirittura! Da quando è diventato illegale cambiare ip? da oggi credo..
<krabador> gyuseppe, questo canale ha il log , e tu hai palesato cosa fare una volta "cambiato l'ip" ci sono gli estremi per una tua segnalazione alla postale
<gyuseppe> senti io ho detto solo se ubuntu permette di cambiare l'ip e credo che ste domande al giorno ce ne saranno milioni pertanto dovrebbero denunciare milioni di persone al giorno
<gyuseppe> anche quando si cambia l'ip per downlodare illimitatamente è illegale...
<krabador> "credo che ste domande al giorno ce ne saranno milioni" ---> no in ogni caso non è legale
<krabador> !topic | gyuseppe
<ubot-it> gyuseppe: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida gyuseppe
<gyuseppe> e di cosa parla
<krabador> è la regolamentazione di questo canale, puoi leggerla per essere al corrente di cio' che è ammesso qui
<gyuseppe> ah ho capito
<krabador> se non sei d'accordo , nessun problema. non sei tenuto a stare qui.
<gyuseppe> dunque lei mi sta diffamando
<krabador> gyuseppe, "la" ricordo che questo canale ha il log, tutto cio' che viene detto , è ufficialmente conservato
<gyuseppe> bene allora sappino che windows e meglio di ubuntu
<gyuseppe> uauauuaaa
<krabador> ulteriore cosa, che non c'entra ne' con quello di cui sta parlando
<krabador> ne' con questo canale, ma riguarda soggettività
<akis24> sera
<krabador> Lozzino, che fine hai fatto fare a Keneso` ?
<formattazione> buonasera a tutti
<formattazione> sono un utente windows che vorrebbe passare al mondo ubuntu
<formattazione> ma prima di prima di farlo
<krabador> formattazione, elenca le caratteristiche del pc in cui vuoi installarlo
<formattazione> intel core i3 nvidia geforce 4 gb ram
<krabador> tendendo in considerazione che conviene installare comunque ubuntu o derivata, a fianco di windows, e non privarsene completamente , se non si conosce il sistema
<krabador> ok, allora puoi installare indifferentemente ubuntu o derivata
<formattazione> krabador il mio problema è tuttavia un altro annche volendo fare la doppia installazione preferirei cmq formattare il pc con dban
<formattazione> e qui sorge il problema
<formattazione> il pc è relativamente nuovo neanche 6 mesi
<formattazione> e c'era installato su windows 8.1 64 bit
<formattazione> ora vorrei formattare con dban
<formattazione> ma non riesco ad avviarlo
<formattazione> nonostante abbia impostato il boot da cd/dvd
<krabador> leggi la documentazione di questo software, se proprio vuoi fomattare per forza con lui
<formattazione> leggendo in rete ho scoperto che esistono ormai soprattutto per pc a 64 bit un nuovo sistema di boot
<formattazione> chiamato uefi
<krabador> nei pc con uefi mandare in boot altro,
<krabador> vuole la disabilitazione di uefi secure boot
<formattazione> l'ho fatto
<krabador> formattazione, qui ti si puo' indicare come installare ubuntu
<formattazione> ma cmq continua a non funzionare
<krabador> non come far partire altri software
<krabador> !installazione | formattazione
<ubot-it> formattazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> !uefi | formattazione
<ubot-it> formattazione: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ugone> formattazione, riesci a far partire un dvd con ubuntu?
<formattazione> non ho ancora provato poichè ne avevo solo uno con dban
<formattazione> essendo un programma basato su linux pensavo che il problema fosse lo stesso
<formattazione> prima di questo però volevo dire che
<formattazione> ho disabilitato il secure boot dal bios ed abilitato ed impostato il legacy boot
<formattazione> tuttavia continua a non partire dban
<krabador> formattazione, vale quanto prima
<ugone> ci sarà qualcos'altro da modificare
<krabador> formattazione, cerca nelle loro risorse online, a riguardo
<ugone> cmq formattazione  senza usare dban vedi se riesci a far andare un dvd di ubuntu  e poi da li puoi distruggere tutti gli hd che vuoi
<formattazione> ok ora ci provo
<formattazione> anche se preferivo Dban poichè l'avevo già usato e mi piacevano le modalità di formattazione
<akis24> formattazione:  imposta il lettore-cd  come prima periferica di bot altrimenti si avvia sempre hard-disk per altre domande entra su #ubuntu-it-chat
<ugone> quando hai dato un dd if=/dev/zero poi non recuperi + nulla lo stesso
<formattazione> già fatyto
<akis24> !chat | formattazione
<ubot-it> formattazione: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ICAPRARO> Salve, ho appena acquistato una stampante epson XP-225 mi aiutate con l'installazione? Ho un portatile hp 255 Grazie
<krabador> ICAPRARO, su che ubuntu?
<ICAPRARO> si
<ICAPRARO> krabador scusami non sono una gran esperta
<krabador> ICAPRARO, che versione di ubuntu deve usare questa stampante?
<formattazione> niente da fare
<formattazione> non si avvia neanche ubuntu da cd
<krabador> formattazione, hai masterizzato correttamente il disco, assicurandoti che la sessione di masterizzazione si chiudesse ?
<krabador> come hai masterizzato la iso?
<formattazione> si
<formattazione> cdburnerxp impostazioni di default
<ICAPRARO> scusatemi, io ho qui davanti il foglio con le istruzioni, e c'è scritto che per windows serve il pc, ma per ubuntu devo inserire
<ICAPRARO> anche il cd? non capisco!
<rek> ?
<krabador> ICAPRARO, ti ho chiesto esattamente 2 volte, che versione di ubuntu usi
<ICAPRARO> krabador dove lo trovo scritto che versione di ubuntu deve usare questa stampante?
<krabador> ICAPRARO, non ti si puo' indicare come installare una stampante se non si sa in che sistema operativo si deve installare
<ICAPRARO> krabador scusami , hai ragione , aspetta che ci guardo
<krabador> formattazione, fisso o notebook ?
<formattazione> notebook
<krabador> puoi segnalare il modello ?
<formattazione> hp 15-r016nl
<ICAPRARO> krabador ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<krabador> ICAPRARO, vai su questo sito
<krabador> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<krabador> cerca XP-225  - linux
<ICAPRARO> krabador fatto , mi ha trovato due versioni di stampanti 1.4.5. e una 1.0.0. quale scarico?
<krabador> scarichi tutti e 4 i files
<krabador> se hai anche lo scanner
<krabador> ICAPRARO, fa una cosa, per favore, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> questi ultimi 2 produrranno 2 link che devi incollare qui
<krabador> formattazione, va disabilitato secure boot , ed il fast boot
<formattazione> ok ora sono nella system configuration
<formattazione> secure boot diasbilitato
<formattazione> ma non c'è traccia del fast boot
<krabador> avvio rapido
<formattazione> non c'è
<krabador> formattazione, carica win8 e puoi disabilitarlo dall'interno
<ICAPRARO> krabador scusami, ma cosa significa : apri il terminale?
<krabador> ctrl alt t, tutti e 3 insieme
<krabador> e lo vedrai
<formattazione> aspetta
<krabador> ICAPRARO, ma usi ubuntu ?
<formattazione> disabilitando secureboot è possibile usare la funzione dal bios
<formattazione> clear all secure boot keys
<formattazione> la uso ?
<krabador> non serve
<ICAPRARO> krabador allora ho questo pc con ubuntu , ma non so come funziona .
<ICAPRARO> krabador scusami tanto , forse da sola non ce la posso fare
<formattazione> caricare win 8 significa avviarlo normalmente ?
<krabador> ICAPRARO, nessun problema, solo che la 12.04 è del 2012, ed in 3 anni , in ubuntu , per come è fatto, deve essere capitato di aprire il terminale
<krabador> ICAPRARO, hai caricato i files dal sito epson
<krabador> formattazione, esatto
<formattazione> sul desktop ho provato a fare ctrl + alt + t
<formattazione> ma non esce nulla
<krabador> formattazione, erano per ICAPRARO
<krabador> i messaggi
<formattazione> ah ok
<formattazione> quindi una volta avviato win 8
<formattazione> come disattivo il fast boot
<krabador> apri Opzioni spegnimento
<formattazione> dove lo trovo ?
<krabador> ovvero pannello di controllo --- opzioni di risparmio energia
<krabador> "specifica cosa avviene quando si preme il pulsante di alimentazione "
<krabador> "modifica le impostazioni attualmente non disponibili"
<krabador> togli la spunta su "avvio rapido"
<Sagitt> ragazzi è possibile fare in modo che ubuntu parta sempre da solo? a volte e solo a volte mi rimane sulla schermata di selezione di grub
<krabador> Sagitt, hai un dual boot con cosa?
<Sagitt> nessun dual boot, semplcie installazione di ubuntu server
<Sagitt> però c'è tipo anche memorytest bla bla
<Carlin0> !grub | Sagitt
<ubot-it> Sagitt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Sagitt> forse serve il conto alla rovescia?
<formattazione> krabador una volta spuntato chiudo tutto e riavvio giusto ?
<krabador> formattazione, si
<Carlin0> Sagitt, leggi il wiki
<formattazione> niente da fare continua a non leggere il cd
<Sagitt> Carlin0 in realtà l'avevo già letta
<Sagitt> però le impostazioni sono corrette
<Carlin0> Sagitt, e non hai notato il paragrafo 'aggiungi/togli voci' ?
<Sagitt> ah tu dici proprio di toglierle?
<Carlin0> il metest puoi levarlo tranquillamente
<Carlin0> memtest*
<Sagitt> però anche se le tolgo chi mi dice che poi quando capita non rimane la schermata con una singola voce?
<Sagitt> visto che non è una cosa che riesco a riprodurre, capita raramente
<krabador> Sagitt, tu non vuoi proprio niente, giusto
<krabador> che accendi e parta direttamente il sistema
<Sagitt> esatto in ogni caso
<Sagitt> non deve capitare che rimanga sul grub per sbaglio
<Sagitt> perchè se riavvio da remoto è un casino
<Carlin0> il grub ce per forza
<Sagitt> ma non c'è una spiegazione logica
<Sagitt> sul perchè a volte
<Sagitt> capita che rimane fermo li?
<ICAPRARO> krabador ho fatto quello che mi hai detto del terminale , ed è venuto fuori questa scritta
<Carlin0> Sagitt, perchè tocchi la tastiera
<Sagitt> impossibile
<Sagitt> non è collegata nessuna tastiera lol
<Carlin0> Sagitt, allora vediamo /etc/default/grub
<Carlin0> metti in paste
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sagitt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11575392/
<ICAPRARO> krabador   il programma non è attualmente installato, è possibile installarlo digitando
<Sagitt> non l'ho mai toccato è così come installato
<krabador> Sagitt, ls -la /etc/grub.d
<krabador> fa un pastebin dei contenuto, per favore
<Sagitt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11575436/
<ICAPRARO> krabador sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Sagitt, se rimuovi questo 30_os-prober dovrebbe caricare direttamente la prima voce in alto del grub, senza chiedertelo
<krabador> Sagitt, fa una prova spostandolo in un'altra cartella, tipo la /home
<Sagitt> ok proverò
<Sagitt> come krabador già ora lo carica subito, però capita tipo 1 volta su 50 che non succede
<Sagitt> e rimane fermo li
<krabador> Sagitt, in ogni caso , decommenta #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<krabador> che hai nel tuo /etc/default/grub
<Sagitt> nasconde il timeout giusto?
<Carlin0> in teoria
<Carlin0> se hai altri SO non lo nasconde
<Sagitt> non ne ho
<krabador> Sagitt, per questo ti ho segnalato di 30_os-prober
<krabador> Sagitt, ma non puoi provare?
<krabador> ICAPRARO, allora , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Sagitt> krabador in questo momento no perchè sono da remoto
<krabador> ok
<Sagitt> quando torno a casa proverò :)
<Sagitt> cosa sarebbe quel os-prober?
<krabador> ICAPRARO, ti reincollo le linee che ti ho scritto prima
<krabador> <krabador> ICAPRARO, fa una cosa, per favore, apri il terminale, manda sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> uname -a | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> questi ultimi 2 produrranno 2 link che devi incollare qui
<krabador> ICAPRARO, cosi' puoi copiare ed incollare direttamente nel terminale
<formattazione> krabador grazie per l'aiuto ma continuo a non risolvere il problema
<ICAPRARO> krabador dal sito epson mi ha sono riuscita a scaricare questo  epson-printer-utility 1.0.0-1lsb3.2
<formattazione> spero che domani vada meglio
<formattazione> buuonanotte :)
<formattazione> GRAZIE MILLE
<krabador> Sagitt, os-prober fa il detect di altri sistemi operativi
<krabador> e te li lista nel grub quando grub si installa
<krabador> ICAPRARO, per favore, è stressante cercare di fare assistenza, se l'utente non fornisce le informazioni necessarie
<krabador> tra l'altro nell'arcata di un ora
<krabador> te lo chiedo per favore, puoi mandare nel terminale i comandi che ti ho segnalato, e postare qui il risultato degli ultimi 2, che sarebbero solo 2 link ?
<ICAPRARO> krabador Hai ragione, è molto stressante, fare assistenza ad una persona che non sa cosa fare
<krabador> ICAPRARO, te lo sto dicendo cosa devi fare
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<ICAPRARO> krabador grazie infinite per aver avuto pazienza
<krabador> ma , non arrivano risposte a domande
<krabador> il che , puo' portare a presupporre che tu stia prendendo in giro chi è qui dentro
<ICAPRARO> krabador ci sto provando , ma evidentemente non è così semplice come può esserlo per te
<krabador> se non sai come rispondere alle domande, puoi tranquillamenet chiedere
<ICAPRARO> krabador grazie infinite mi farò aiutare da qualcuno che ne capisce più di me
<ICAPRARO> krabador e poi magari vediamo se riesco a venirne fuori
<krabador> se non sai rispondere a domande che ti sono rivolte al fine di aiutarti
<krabador> puoi chiedere a riguardo
<krabador> e ti si delinea come fare
<krabador> ti è stato semplicemente chiesto di: aprire un terminale
<krabador> copiare ed incollare
<krabador> 3 linee
<krabador> cosa, di queste operazioni, della messa in opera di esse, o del loro significato non ti è chiaro ?
<ICAPRARO> krabador quello l'ho fatto
<krabador> i comandi sono 3
<krabador> 2 di essi, restituiscono un link
<krabador> che devi, come precisato tranquillamente prima, incollarli qui
<ICAPRARO> e mi è arrivata la risposta che : " il programma non è attualmente installato, è possibile installarlo digitando....
<ICAPRARO> " sudo apt-get install pastebinit "
<ICAPRARO> a questo punto digitato....
<krabador> ICAPRARO, senti, molto semplicemente , sudo apt-get install pastebinit , in un sistema ubuntu, installa, o segnala se è presente, il programma pastebinit
<krabador> "il programma non è attualmente installato" lo puo' dare solo se hai sbagliato a digitare nel terminale
<ICAPRARO> krabadir ok, grazie per l'assistenza, ci riprovo domani, adesso vado a dormire, ancora gra<ie
<krabador> ICAPRARO, ok, ma per favore
<LoZiOoNe> buonsalve ^^
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-05
<milanik> buongiorno avrei bisogno di aiuto per instaallare ubuntu con wubi , dentro windows e non in dual boot
<milanik> appena lancio wubi metto la password inizia l installazione ma mi compare l errore : cannot download the metalink and the iso ..........
<Carlin0> lascia perdere wubi milanik fai una installazione su partizione
<Carlin0> !installazione | milanik
<milanik> ma sul flex non è possibile
<milanik> è una settimana che provo
<Carlin0> cos'è il flex ?
<milanik> lenovo flex
<Carlin0> milanik, mi sembra strano . ma adesso devo andare
<milanik> nessuno sa come risolvere l errore cannot download the metalink and the iso ..... ????
<akis24> giorno
<PeppeSR> ciao
<PeppeSR> devo copiare un file da locale , in un server con accesso SSH con chiave
<PeppeSR> ho provato scp ma da problemi di accesso
<turbo5> salve ragazzi spero possiate aiutarmi
<turbo5> so che dban è basato su linux e vorrei formattare il mio nuovo portatile utilizzando appunto dban
<turbo5> tuttavia purtroppo sul mio portatile c'è il nuovo sistema di boot UEFI per i pc a 64 bit
<davegarath> !chat | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<turbo5> ok scusate mi sposto
<davegarath> turbo5: non era per te
<davegarath> !uefi | turbo5
<ubot-it> turbo5: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<turbo5> davegarath ho provato gia ad impostare l'ordine del boot , disattivare il secure boot ed attivare l'impostazione di legacy boot tutto dal bios
<turbo5> ma nulla non funziona
<turbo5> il cd di dban non parte
<davegarath> cos'è dban ?
<Sam_X> Ciao a tutti, ho un asus ux31a con una scheda grafica intel hd 3000. Con windows 8 è tutto ok, mentre con ubuntu (ma ho provato anche tante altre distribuzioni come fedora, mint ecc. ecc.) ho il problema che scalda motlo di più (almeno una decina di gradi). Il driver che ho in uos è il i915. Ho già il ppa oibaf per avere i driver più recenti (e ho
<Sam_X> provato anche con quelli intel 01.org). Ho provato anche ad installare TLP, thermald, ho aggiornato il kernel a molte versioni disponibili (adesso utilizzo l'ultimo kernle liquorix) ma scalda ancora. Su windows ho visto che è anche attivo il turbo boost (infatti la frequenza si innalza al massimo fino a 3 GHz)... Cosa può essere? GRAZIE
<turbo5> dban è un programma per formattare direttamente il pc con vari metodi di formattazione
<turbo5> ed è basato su linux
<turbo5> solo che non riesco ad avviarlo
<cybernova> turbo5, l'installer di ubuntu ti permette di fare tutto questo senza aver bisogno di un altro tool a parte
<turbo5> cybernova solo riuscito ad avviarlo !!!
<turbo5> ora il problema è un altro
<turbo5> dban non mi riconosce l'hdd
<turbo5> :(
<cybernova> turbo5, qui si da supporto solo ad ubuntu, per dban devi spostarti in -chat
<turbo5> dban failed the disks have not been wiped
<turbo5> ok mi sposto subito
<cybernova> !chat | turbo5
<ubot-it> turbo5: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<antisaminico> buon pomeriggio
<giammy2290> Ciao a tutti
<giammy2290> potreste darmi una mano con un problema di rsyslog?
<cristian_c> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<giammy2290> ho aperto qusto task nel forum di ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=598243
<giammy2290> ma nessuno ha saputo aiutarmi
<giammy2290> qualcuno di vai sa qualcosa in merito?
<cristian_c> task?
<giammy2290> discussione pardon
<cristian_c> log in remoto?
<giammy2290> si
<giammy2290> gestito con rsyslog
<giammy2290> e apache è configurato con il comando logger sul CustomAccess
<samuelsamielsamu> Scusi
<samuelsamielsamu> Salve
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<samuelsamielsamu> Posso installare ubuntu in un netbook? Gira velocemente? E supporta i programmi basilari , come per esempio Chrome , VLC ,winrar...?
<cristian_c> giammy2290, boh, secondo me è una questione riguardante il software rsyslog
<cristian_c> giammy2290, ti suggerisco di comsultare la documentazione ufficiale di rsyslog
<Man_of_Wax> samuelsamielsamu: istalla lubuntu e' una versione piu' leggera di ubuntu, dovrebbe girare meglio
<cristian_c> giammy2290, e se non dovesse essere sufficiente a risolvere il problema, prova nel canale #ubuntu-server
<samuelsamielsamu> OK grazie per il consiglio... Dove la posso trovare? Sullo stesso sito Ubuntu o su un altro sito?
<Man_of_Wax> http://lubuntu.net
<giammy2290> ho già visto la doc, il problema è il comando logger
<cristian_c> samuelsamielsamu, quali caratteristiche ha il netbook in questione?
<giammy2290> se lo faccio loggare in locale su un file tutto funziona
<cristian_c> giammy2290, allora non è spiegato bene nel topic che hai aperto
<cristian_c> magari se descrivi più chiaramente la parte finale del post, potresti avere maggiori possibilità di ricevere una risposta
<cristian_c> intendo nel topic
<cristian_c> giammy2290, sì, ma tu scrivi all'inizio che viene prima su local0
<samuelsamielsamu> Intel Atom Processor N450 , (1.66Ghz,512KB cache ) 1 GB memory 250GB HSD
<cristian_c> e poi successivamente sul client
<samuelsamielsamu> WINDOWS 7. MI GIRA MALISSIM
<giammy2290> si, viene prima taggato su local0 e poi inviato al syslog remoto
<cristian_c> samuelsamielsamu, su quel netbook non ce lo vedo bene ubuntu
<cristian_c> samuelsamielsamu, consiglio: prova lubuntu o xubuntu in live e vedi come vanno
<cristian_c> giammy2290, la parte su logger non l'hai spiegata bene nel topic
<cristian_c> io proverei a editare il post aggiungendo informazioni
<samuelsamielsamu> Ok , ho visti video di Ubuntu sul mio Netbook e andava veloce... comunque visto che non girerebbe bene scarico Lubutnu. Grazie mille
<giammy2290> ok ci provo
<cristian_c> giammy2290, considera che chi legge non ha la fotografia della tua situazione
<cristian_c> quindi più chiaramente si espone il problema , più facile sarà ottenere una risposta (pertinente)
<cristian_c> samuelsamielsamu, una cosa sono i video, una cosa è provare direttamente in live
<giammy2290> ma in teoria ho scritto direttamente la stringa, penso che basti
<cristian_c> giammy2290, io aggiungere le informazioni, poi fai tu, è solo un consiglio
<cristian_c> *i
<Man_of_Wax> samuelsamielsamu: io ho usato tranquillamente lubuntu su un celeron M e 512MB di ram, il tuo netbook e' leggermente piu' potente quindi dovrebbe girare ancora meglio
<giammy2290> ok thx
<vincscola> ciao ragazzi. Mi aiutate? Ho installato kubuntu 15 con virtual box (lo uso su win7) non riesco a sfruttare la condivisione file di virtual box.
<vincscola> come posso fare?
<krabador> vincscola, il tuo problema riguarda virtualbox
<krabador> non kubuntu
<krabador> consulta la loro documentazione
<vincscola> ah
<Carlin0> !chat | vincscola
<ubot-it> vincscola: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> che trovi sul loro sito
<krabador> vincscola, e/o puoi chiedere nel loro canale irc con /join #vbox
<vincscola> siccome ho visto in rete dei comandi da inserire nel terminale, ho pensato di chiedere qui
<krabador> vincscola, non guardare a caso in rete, guarda la loro documentazione
<vincscola> va bene grazie
<giorgiadipeppe> Ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc avente già windows 8
<giorgiadipeppe> finita l'installazione mi ha chieto di riavviare il pc ma non mi fa scegliere tra i due sistemi operativi, si carica direttamente windows
<giorgiadipeppe> come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> giorgiadipeppe, spiega su quale pc hai installato ubuntu
<giorgiadipeppe> su un pc fisso, 64 bit, windows 8
<cristian_c> giorgiadipeppe, ok
<giorgiadipeppe> l'ho installato tramite chiavetta con partizione del disco
<cristian_c> giorgiadipeppe, quindi pc con bios uefi
<giorgiadipeppe> si esatto
<cristian_c> giorgiadipeppe, hai disattivato il secure boot?
<giorgiadipeppe> no
<cristian_c> sei in modalità bios legacy?
<giorgiadipeppe> si
<cristian_c> !bootrepair | giorgiadipeppe
<ubot-it> giorgiadipeppe: Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<giorgiadipeppe> dopo aver inserito i comandi nel terminale nella versione di prova di ubuntu devo rieffettuare l'installazione?
<cristian_c> giorgiadipeppe, di quali comandi stai parlando?
<cristian_c> giorgiadipeppe, se intendi bootrepair, no, ovviamente
<giorgiadipeppe> ok grazie mille
<gabriele> Ciao, ho un problema. Vorrei installare ubuntu 15.04 da windows 7 facendo una partizione del disco ma ho un notebook senza lettore cd. Come posso fare?
<cristian_c> !usbwin | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<cristian_c> !installazione | gabriele
<ubot-it> gabriele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<UbuntuAny89> Salve
<UbuntuAny89> avrei bisogno di qualche consiglio
<krabador> !ciao | ubot-it
<ubot-it> ubot-it: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | UbuntuAny89
<ubot-it> UbuntuAny89: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> fa la tua domanda.
<UbuntuAny89> ubuntu e le relative derivate versione 15.04 sono versione LTS oppure no?
<krabador> no
<UbuntuAny89> quindi saranno instabili?
<krabador> no
<UbuntuAny89> vorrei capire un'attimono la differenza se possiblile?
<krabador> la LTS , è una versione con supporto a lungo termine
<krabador> supportata 5 anni, per bug e sicurezza
<krabador> il parco software rimale legato al momento dell'uscita, tranne firefox, e pochissimi altri
<krabador> le versioni intermedie, come la 15.04 , sono versioni che vengono supportate solo 9 mesi
<UbuntuAny89> cioè quella che dopo uscendo un'altra versione LTS a segiuto si aggiorna pure da sola alla successiva LTS???
<krabador> dopo i quali si invita l'utente ad installare alla successiva versione
<krabador> ubuntu esce ad aprile ed ottobre
<UbuntuAny89> e si aggiornano in automatico
<krabador> ubot-it, puoi mantenere la lts fino all'uscita della successiva, ovvero ogni 2 anni
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krabador> UbuntuAny89, ^
<krabador> oppure passare alla versione intermedia, non lo fa in automatico, in quanto si lascia all'utente la scelta
<UbuntuAny89> quindi bisogna scaricare nuovamente il nuovo file iso?
<krabador> UbuntuAny89, si sta parlando di aggiornamento
<UbuntuAny89> si
<krabador> che si esegue all'interno dello stesso sistema operativo
<UbuntuAny89> quindi faccio l'esempio
<krabador> scaricare la iso , è per una nuova installazione
<UbuntuAny89> io ho una versione LTS
<UbuntuAny89> tra 5 anni mi arrivana un'aggiornamento
<krabador> no, ti arriva molto prima
<krabador> leggi quello che ti si scrive
<UbuntuAny89> basta farlo normalmente come tutti gli altri
<UbuntuAny89> e xchè prima??
<krabador> "<krabador> ubot-it, puoi mantenere la lts fino all'uscita della successiva, ovvero ogni 2 anni"
<krabador> leggi quello che ti si dice ?
<UbuntuAny89> si
<UbuntuAny89> bisogna sempre scaricare la iso però
<krabador> ok, non leggi.
<UbuntuAny89> così si perde sempre tutto ciò che si ha?
<UbuntuAny89> krabador
<UbuntuAny89> scaricare la iso , è per una nuova installazione
<krabador> "<krabador> UbuntuAny89, si sta parlando di aggiornamento "
<krabador> aggiornamento != nuova installazione
<krabador> <UbuntuAny89> quindi bisogna scaricare nuovamente il nuovo file iso?
<krabador> <krabador> UbuntuAny89, si sta parlando di aggiornamento
<krabador> <UbuntuAny89> si
<krabador> <krabador> che si esegue all'interno dello stesso sistema operativo
<UbuntuAny89> ok
<UbuntuAny89> quindi non si perde nulladei file salvati sul proprio sistema?
<krabador> no
<krabador> UbuntuAny89, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<UbuntuAny89> bene
<krabador> UbuntuAny89, se si ha esigenza di avere un sistema il piu' aggiornato possibile sul fronte delle versioni dei componenti e dei software inclusi, conviene installare le versioni intermede
<krabador> *intermedie
<UbuntuAny89> ma no mi trovo bene con le versioni intermedie
<UbuntuAny89> LTS scusa
<UbuntuAny89> aggiorno direttamente alle versioni LTS
<krabador> da quanto tempo usi ubuntu?
<UbuntuAny89> 1 anno
<UbuntuAny89> ho anche provato altri
<UbuntuAny89> tipo Linux Mint
<UbuntuAny89> l'ultima versione LTS
<UbuntuAny89> 17.01
<UbuntuAny89> Debian
<krabador> UbuntuAny89, spassionatamente, conviene sempre, dal di la di come funzioni il processo di aggiornamento, fare un backup delle proprie cose
<krabador> sempre spassionatamente, se si vuole passare di versione, conviene farsi un backup , scaricare la iso, ed eseguire una nuova installazione
<UbuntuAny89> Quello si
<UbuntuAny89> ho salvare i file importanti su penna usb
<krabador> in quanto il processo di aggiornamento , alla fine è lungo il triplo di quanto dura una nuova installazione
<UbuntuAny89> addirittura
<UbuntuAny89> vabbè ma c'è rischio che si perdono file??
<krabador> si, scarica 1 giga e passa di roba
<krabador> pacchetti
<UbuntuAny89> eliminando quelli vecchi però
<krabador> che è piu' lungo che scarica la iso
<krabador> e poi li installa, ed il processo di installazione dura un bel po'
<krabador> se l'utente ha smanettato con il proprio sistema, come installando software da fonti esterne a quelle ufficiali ubuntu
<krabador> ed ha smanettato sul proprio sistema, personalizzando aspetti tecnici vari
<UbuntuAny89> eh?
<krabador> ci sono ottime possibilità che il processo di aggiornamento non vada a buon fine
<UbuntuAny89> non è il mio caso almeno fino ad ora
<UbuntuAny89> ho sempre scaricato da fonti linux
<UbuntuAny89> comunq che ne pensi di linux Mint?
<krabador> UbuntuAny89, questo canale è adibito all'assistenza tecnica di ubuntu
<krabador> !chat | UbuntuAny89
<ubot-it> UbuntuAny89: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<UbuntuAny89> Si ci mancherebbe
<UbuntuAny89> ho solo chiesto un parere personale
<akis24> sera
<Eshx> Salve a tutti, ho un problema ho installato un repository... ahime e ora se provo a lanciare un sudo apt-get update mi da questo errore:
<Eshx> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/geod-ppa-geod-lucid.list
<Eshx> no ho sbagliato scusatemi ora riscrivo
<krabador> bene
<krabador> un bel ppa di lucid
<krabador> *per lucid
<krabador> hai usato
<krabador> su quale versione di ubuntu?
<Eshx> la riga 1 nel file /et/apt/source.list.d/mono.xamarin.list non è corretta
<Eshx> si ho sbagliato
<Eshx> lts 14.04
<Eshx> eh lo so ho fatto un'errore madornale
<krabador> Eshx, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Eshx> ok ora ?
<krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link risultante
<Eshx> http://pastebin.com/4rWXMaU8
<krabador> non è il risultato del comando che ti ho chiesto
<Eshx> eh io ho lanciato il comando e il risultato è questo
<krabador> successivamente al comando che ti ho chiesto
<krabador> manda pure ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Eshx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11594828/
<Eshx> vedi quel pipelight quello ha fatto un casino
<krabador> l'altro?
<krabador> <krabador> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> delle 21:26
<Eshx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11594840/
<krabador> !ppa | Eshx
<ubot-it> Eshx: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> !ppa-purge | Eshx
<ubot-it> Eshx: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Eshx> con questo come lo levo
<Eshx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<krabador> Eshx, cosa hai seguito per l'installazione di pipelight?
<Eshx> sudo ppa-purge ppa:
<Eshx> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pipelight/stable
<Eshx> e
<Eshx> sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list
<krabador> Eshx, e perchè ?
<Eshx> echo "deb http://download.mono-project.com/repo/debian wheezy main"
<krabador> è questo infatti il problema "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list"
<Eshx> mi serviva il silverlight per ubuntu e ho provato queste sue cose
<krabador> E: La riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list non è corretta (type)
<krabador> e sulla guida ufficiale ubuntu
<Eshx> ad ora? come la posso levare
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<krabador> quel passo non è segnalato
<Eshx> ottimo, e un modo per rimuoverlo ?
<krabador> qui dentro di base non si fa assistenza a sistemi operativi in cui sono presenti ppa, specialmente se sono stati installati seguendo guide non ufficiali
<Eshx> si conosco bene questa chat, comunque se avevate una rapida soluzione
<krabador> conosci bene questa chat, ed hai seguito indifferentemente una guida non ufficiale?
<krabador> ancora peggio.
<krabador> successivamente ai passi che hai elencato, dando per scontato che siano tutti hai installato qualcosa, dall'interno di quel ppa?
<Eshx> no ho scritto solo quei codici che ho mandato, si infatti riconosco di aver fatto un'errore
<krabador> Eshx, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-*
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Eshx> Non mi ha dato nessun output ma in compenso ho lanciato un sudo apt-get update
<Eshx> e me lo ha lanciato tranquillamente
<Eshx> ora come faccio a vedere se ho risolto al 101% perchè al 100% ci siamo
<Eshx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11595082/
<Eshx> non c'è piu traccia del mono
<Eshx> ora dovrei levare il pipelight
<krabador> senti
<Eshx> si dimmi
<krabador> se vuoi aiuto, nel momento in cui "conosci bene questa chat" ma ti permetti di fare come ti pare , pretendendo "comunque se avevate una rapida soluzione"
<krabador> almeno segui quello che ti si chiede
<krabador> rm , non da nessun output , se va a buon fine
<krabador> e non hai mandato il risultato di sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Eshx> ma ci mancherebbe altro, non mi permetterei mai di PRETENDERE assolutamente, ho semplicemente detto che ho fatto un'errore però se conoscevate una rapida soluzione bene ma non mi permetterei mai di forzare e per di più PRETENDERE nulla da nessuno ma ci mancherebbe altro, io rispetto TUTTI in questa chat e non mi sarei mai permesso ASSOLUTAMENTE di
<Eshx> fare come mi pare
<Eshx> chiedo scusa, di nuovo se pensi che io ti abbia offeso o abbia offeso la gente qui ma non mi pare proprio di essere stato ne maleducato ne scortese
<Eshx> krabador, l'output di update è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/11595221/
<krabador> ok, il ppa di pipelight, se proprio pipelight ti serve, puoi anche tenerlo
<Eshx> nono lo dovrei togliere
<krabador> il problema , non è il ppa di pipelight in se
<Eshx> e quale ?
<krabador> è segnalato anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<krabador> te l'ho detto prima qual'è
<krabador> ma segui ?
<Eshx> avevi scritto: "quel passo non è segnalato "
<krabador> con questo sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-*  hai rimosso /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list.save che causavano E: La riga 1 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list non è corretta (type)
<krabador> Eshx, no, alle 21:36 ho scritto  <krabador> è questo infatti il problema "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/mono-xamarin.list"
<krabador> sveglia
<Eshx> allora ti chiedo scusa, mi ero perso qualche passaggio, si non ti preoccupare sono sveglio non c'è bisogno di dire "sveglia"
<krabador> il problema in se è risolto, se ti serve pipelight puoi installarlo.
<Eshx> non sono un'espertone di linux quindi se faccio errori non mi decapitare...
<Eshx> Ok allora ti ringrazio del tempo dedicatomi, chiedo ancora scusa se non mi sono fatto capire e se ho saltato alcuni passaggi ribadendo che non sono un esperto di linux
<krabador> Eshx, molto semplicemente, cerca di evitare guide trovate a caso
<krabador> purtroppo non tutti coloro che scrivono su risorse online hanno competenze
<Eshx> krabador, ok grazie del consiglio e scusami ancora, buona serat
<krabador> buona serata a te
<andrea_d> ragazzi ho n problema linux non mi carica più le icone del desktop mentre se creo un nuovo utente funziona tutto
<krabador> andrea_d, quale versione di ubuntu?
<andrea_d> linux xubuntu 14.04
<andrea_d> ho un pc con poca ram è ho optato per una versione legera
<andrea_d> leggera*
<cristian_c> andrea_d, allora
<cristian_c> andrea_d, solo le icone sul desktop
<cristian_c> nessun problema col pannello, invece?
<andrea_d> solo le icone sul desktop
<andrea_d> la barra sopra funziona
<andrea_d> e riesco a usare il pc normalmente però non il desktop
<cristian_c> andrea_d, in che senso?
<cristian_c> 'non riesco a usare'
<andrea_d> se vado sulla scrivania lo sfondo si vede, e icone no e il tasto destro non funziona
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andrea_d, riesci ad aprire il file manager?
<andrea_d> si aperto
<cristian_c> andrea_d, se apri Scrivania, cosa vedi?
<cristian_c> c'è una cartella di nome Scrivania
<andrea_d> vedo quello che dovrei vedere sul desktop ma non vedo (file e cartelle)
<cristian_c> andrea_d, poi apri un terminale
<cristian_c> andrea_d, e digita: xfdesktop &
<andrea_d> anche la "&"?
<cristian_c> tutto
<andrea_d> funzionaa vedo tutto
<andrea_d> esce: xfdesktop &
<andrea_d> [1] 3410
<cristian_c> sì, è in background il processo
<andrea_d> se ora riavvio dovrebbe tornare a vedersi?
<andrea_d> senza dare quel comando
<akis24> riavvia andrea_d e lo saprai
<andrea_d> intanto ringrazio tutti per l'aiuto :D se funziona vi faccio sapere
<SIB> Ho un problema con la visualizzazione di pagine web con tomcat7 su ubuntu, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<krabador> SIB, tipo ?
<SIB> In pratica dopo aver installato tomcat, quando digito sul browser http://localhost:8080/miacartella/miapagina.html mi da errore 404
<SIB> Anche se inserisco la mia pagina nella cartella di default ROOT mi da lo stesso errore, non riesco a capirne il motivo
<krabador> SIB, probabilmente è una questione di permessi
<SIB> Ho fatto anche il chown
<krabador> SIB, ma ti conviene chiedere in #tomcat
<SIB> Ah esiste un canale specifico? Non lo sapevo, grazie
<SIB> Scusami, non sono molto pratico di questa chat, come faccio ad accedere a quel canale?
<krabador> male non conoscere irc ;)
<krabador>  /join #tomcat
<SIB> Grazie! Quindi lo scrivo direttamente qui
<krabador> SIB, questo canale, come quelli accessibili con il comando che ti ho dato, sono su un server chiamato freenode, la maggiorparte dei canali è in inglese
<krabador> tranne dove specificato.
<SIB> Si adesso ho capito, grazie ;)
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-06
<totemone> ciao
<totemone> sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04.02 LTS su un intel NUC5i5RYH
<totemone> il secure boot è disabilitato
<totemone> hd senza alcun dato (prima installazione)
<totemone> all'avvio continuo ad avere il messaggio "GNU GRUB version 2.02beta2-9ubuntu1
<totemone> Minimal BASH-like editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible commands completions.
<totemone> Anywhere else TAB lists possible device for completions."
<totemone> Mi sapete dare una mano?
<totemone> Ho utilizzato UNetbootin per creare USB di avvio per avvio LIVE ed installazione
<Alessandro1989> Salve. Avrei un problema di natura tecnica. E' il canale giusto per esporlo ? Alla scelta del Canale ho scelto "Supporto Tecnico"   :).
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alessandro1989, wubi non è supportato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Alessandro1989, installa come da guida ufficiale (su partizione)
<Alessandro1989> Accidenti :( Va bene. Dove posso trovare la guida :) ?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Alessandro1989
<ubot-it> Alessandro1989: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Alessandro1989
<ubot-it> Alessandro1989: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<Alessandro1989> Grazie :)
<Alessandro1989> Un saluto :).
<cesare> Ciao ho un problema con Lubuntu 14.04 il lettore dvd ha smesso di funzionare... qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> cesare, da quando ha smesso di funzionare?
<cesare> tre quattro giorni
<cristian_c> cesare, sei sicuro che c'entri ubuntu?
<cristian_c> cesare, riesci ad avviare una live al boot?
<cristian_c> su cd
<cesare> si potrei farlo
<cristian_c> fallo
<cristian_c> cesare, quali cd hai provato?
<cesare> dvd e cd che hanno sempre funzionato
<cesare> volevo sapere se c è una pèrocedura per rimontare il lettore
<cristian_c> cesare, puoi rispondere alla domanda?
<cesare> dvd film e cd musicali
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> cesare, prova a fare il boot da live cd
<cesare> ok però allora esco dalla chat e una volta fatto il boot come procedo?
<cristian_c> cesare, vediamo prima se riesci
<cristian_c> a parte che puoi collegarti in chat anche da live
<cesare> ok allora a dopo grazie per l aiuto
<cesare> ciao
<cristian_c> cesare, ovviamente il bios dev'essere impostato per avviare il boot da cd
<cristian_c> *avviare il cd al boot
<cesare> si grazie lo so
<cesare> ora ci provo
<egidiuzz> ciao a tutti
<egidiuzz> ho un problema tecnico...
<egidiuzz> credo!
<egidiuzz> ubuntu mate, collego lo smartphone, legge la memoria esterna ma non mi fa vedere ne l'anteprima ne le foto ammenochè non utilizzi gimp per modficarle
<egidiuzz> sono nuovo (a livello che sn passato a ubuntu mate da una settimana)
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, 15.04?
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, parli di Nemo?
<egidiuzz> mate
<egidiuzz> MATE Desktop Environment 1.8.2
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, ti ho fatto un paio di domande
<egidiuzz> si, ti avevo risposto ( secondo le mie pseudo conoscenze...) sono novellino
<egidiuzz> MATE Desktop Environment 1.8.2
<egidiuzz> MATE Desktop Environment 1.8.2
<egidiuzz> MATE Desktop Environment 1.8.2  è la versione
<egidiuzz> scusa mi è scappao un incolla di troppo
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, la prima domanda è: quale ubuntu mate?
<egidiuzz> dove si vede
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, la seconda: parli del file manager Nemo?
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, in un terminale: cat /etc/issue
<egidiuzz> cristian, apprezzo che mi stai dando retta ma non riesco a capire dove e come vedere...fino a 3 giorni fa ero windows oggi sn ubuntu e lo sto scoprendo
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, hai aperto il terminale?
<egidiuzz> si
<cristian_c> !documentazione
<ubot-it> Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, in un terminale: cat /etc/issue
<egidiuzz> ok, non ho aperto terminale
<egidiuzz> dove lo trovo
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, scorciatoia: premi ctrl+alt+t
<egidiuzz> trovato terminale
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, in Accessori, comunque, eh
<cristian_c> lxterminal
<egidiuzz> ok
<egidiuzz> 15.4
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, 15.04?
<cristian_c> bene
<egidiuzz> sisi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, la seconda: parli del file manager Nemo?
<egidiuzz> e dove lo vedo
<cristian_c> <egidiuzz> ubuntu mate, collego lo smartphone, legge la memoria esterna ma non mi fa vedere ne l'anteprima ne le foto ammenochè non utilizzi gimp per modficarle
<egidiuzz> io collego lo smartphn e apro la memoria
<cristian_c> hai scritto questo
<egidiuzz> si
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, non utilizzi il file manager?
<egidiuzz> si
<cristian_c> su mate è nemo
<cristian_c> si chiama così
<egidiuzz> ok
<cristian_c> su unity si chiama nautilus
<egidiuzz> ok, chiaro
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, ah, per il terminale mi ero sbagliato, non so in mate dove si trovi
<cristian_c> e come si chiama
<egidiuzz> ok
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, quindi se non hai l'anteprima delle foto mi sembra strano
<cristian_c> poi dipende
<egidiuzz> ma un programma dallo store per il jpeg
<cristian_c> io però nel mio file manager vedo le miniature sia delle foto che dei pdf
<cristian_c> su memoria usb
<egidiuzz> ora la provo
<cristian_c> bisogna capire se Nemo supporta la miniature
<egidiuzz> ok, da usb me la fa vedere
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, ma come hai collegato lo smartphone?
<cristian_c> O.o
<egidiuzz> cavo
<cristian_c> usb?
<egidiuzz> si qll per caricare batt
<cristian_c> <egidiuzz> ubuntu mate, collego lo smartphone, legge la memoria esterna ma non mi fa vedere ne l'anteprima ne le foto ammenochè non utilizzi gimp per modficarle
<cristian_c> non capisco quale sia il problema O.o
<egidiuzz> allora, prendo lumia, lo collego al pc, mi vede la memoria cm esterna, apro la certella picture ma nieny
<egidiuzz> niente anteprime
<cristian_c> cm?
<egidiuzz> ne foto
<egidiuzz> i file sn jpg
<egidiuzz> no jpeg
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, scusa, hai detto:
<cristian_c> <egidiuzz> ok, da usb me la fa vedere
<egidiuzz> se collego una pennetta usb (intendevo) scusate...
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, quindi, considerato il tipo di telefono
<cristian_c> immagino sia collegato in modalità mtp
<cristian_c> invece che come archivio di massa
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, se guardi nelle impostazioni di collegamente di WP del lumia, lo vedi tranquillamente
<egidiuzz> sp, nn seguo
<egidiuzz> mtp =??
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, ma in generale, se non c'è la modalità archivio di massa, ci dovrebbe essere comunque una modalità ptp
<cristian_c> specifica per le foto
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, guarda nelle impostazioni usb del lumia
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, ah, per gestire le foto, puoi installare Shotwell
<cristian_c> !info shotwell
<ubot-it> shotwell (source: shotwell): digital photo organizer. In component main, is extra. Version 0.18.0-0ubuntu4.1 (trusty), package size 1372 kB, installed size 5890 kB
<egidiuzz> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Cm6KK2a2QkmCVfs7wodn
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, controlla sul telefono
<aspasia1> ciao
<aspasia1> ho appena installato xubuntu....mi servirebbe una mano :)
<cristian_c> !chiedi | aspasia1
<ubot-it> aspasia1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<egidiuzz> che coa devo controllae nel tel?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> immagino sia collegato in modalità mtp
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> invece che come archivio di massa
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, se guardi nelle impostazioni di collegamente di WP del lumia, lo vedi tranquillamente
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, ma in generale, se non c'è la modalità archivio di massa, ci dovrebbe essere comunque una modalità ptp
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> specifica per le foto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, guarda nelle impostazioni usb del lumia
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, in ogni caso, se non sai utilizzare windows phone, è il caso che domandi nel canale appropriato
<cristian_c> o contatti l'assistenza
<egidiuzz> okok
<egidiuzz> grazie mitici..alla prox
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, hai risolto?
<cristian_c> O.o
<aspasia1> ok grazie :) dunque, il problema è questo: il computer è un netbook. in pratica quando apro le finestre (qsi finestra di qsi programma), la sua lunghezza massima è maggiore della lunghezza dello schermo e devo sempre andare su e giù con la freccina per vedere tutta la finestra. c'è un modo per impostare la lunghezza massima=lunghezza schermo
<aspasia1> ?
<cristian_c> qsi?
<egidiuzz> non proprio...
<aspasia1> qualsiasi, scusa
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, il consiglio è di impostare la modalità ptp invece di mtp
<cristian_c> sul lumia
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, fatto questo puoi installare shotwell e vedere le foto con quello
<egidiuzz> nn trovo qst opz di scelta
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, che opzioni hai?
<cristian_c> aspasia1, imposta la risoluzione
<egidiuzz> nn c'è propriio possibita di scelta nn c'è  niente
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, mi sa che non hai cercato bene
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, prima controlla il manuale del lumia
<cristian_c> ne ho utilizzato uno e l'opzione c'era
<aspasia1> la risoluzione è 1024x600...non è ok per il netbook?
<cristian_c> aspasia1, dipende dal netbook
<cristian_c> aspasia1, che netbook è?
<egidiuzz> e dv dovrei cercre?
<cristian_c> e che diagonale ha?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> egidiuzz, prima controlla il manuale del lumia
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ne ho utilizzato uno e l'opzione c'era
<cristian_c> egidiuzz, ripeto, qui ti posso aiutare per ubuntu, per windows phone dovresti consultare il manuale del telefono
<cristian_c> *con
<egidiuzz> ook..c aggiorniamo dp allora...
<aspasia1> cristian_c:è un samsung n145...per la diagonale, sto googlando
<cristian_c> a occhio...
<cristian_c> dovresti sapere quanto è grande :D
<aspasia1> è lui:http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/NP-N145-JP02IT
<aspasia1> non ne ho idea...immagino tu voglia un valore in pollici :)
<aspasia1> cmq la diagonale è 25 cm circa
<cristian_c> 10 pollici
<aspasia1> ok, quindi, che posso fare per le finestre? cambio risoluzione?
<cristian_c> aspasia1, è 1024x600
<cristian_c> di più su quello schermo non puoi fare
<cristian_c> aspasia1, in pratica, le finestre sono troppo grandi per quello schermo?
<cristian_c> La risoluzione nativa può essere aumentata artificialmente (interpolata) fino a 1152 x 864 o in alternativa 1024 x 768. L'immagine che ne risulta non è bella ed è in qualche modo distorta
<cristian_c> aspasia1, vediamo
<aspasia1> sono troppo lunghe. è come se lui quando apre una finestra non capisse che lo schermo è lungo solo 12 cm
<aspasia1> la larghezza è ok
<cristian_c> 'Se volete vedere più roba a schermo e volete scorrere di meno, Samsung ha la soluzione per voi.'
<cristian_c> quindi pare che samsung conoscesse il problema
<cristian_c> aspasia1, però non so se ha previsto il trucco solo su windows
<cristian_c> aspasia1, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> aspasia1, digita: xrandr -q
<aspasia1> mah...su windows era ok e anche su ubuntu10.04
<aspasia1> ok, ora faccio
<cristian_c> !paste | aspasia1
<ubot-it> aspasia1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aspasia1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11602718/
<cristian_c> aspasia1, mi è venuto un dubbio
<cristian_c> quali driver grafici stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> <aspasia1> mah...su windows era ok e anche su ubuntu10.04
<aspasia1> quelli che si sono installati di default installando ubuntu 14.04...non mi sono posta grandi problemi al riguardo :D
<aspasia1> a me viene un altro dubbio...il problema può nascere dal fatto che ho messo docky?
<cristian_c> aspasia1, prima non avevi problemi?
<cristian_c> (prima di docky)
<aspasia1> non lo so a dire il vero...non ho controllato. ho installato il SO e subito docky
<cristian_c> beh
<cristian_c> aspasia1, digita: lshw -c video
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aspasia1> ok
<conte81>  Ciao a tutti
<aspasia1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11602754/
<aspasia1> carino 'sto servizio paste :)
<aspasia1> noto or ora che con texmaker non mi fa problemi.....i problemi sono con i browser internet e le finestre tipo "Impostazioni" ecc
<aspasia1> ciao cristian_c pensavo di averti perso :D
<aspasia1> senti, semplifichiamo il problema:
<aspasia1> mi basta che sia chrome e firefox che si aprono senza dover scorrere su e giù mezzora :)
<aspasia1> le altre le sposto con ALT all'occorrenza
<conte81>  Ciao
<conte81>  Ciao a tutti
<conte81>  Buona DOmenica
<aspasia1> ciao cristian_c
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> i driver mi sembrano teoricamente a posto
<cristian_c> aspasia1, samsung n451?
<aspasia1> n 145
<aspasia1> e se provassi a installare newrez ?
<cristian_c> cosa?
<aspasia1> è uno script che permette di cambiare la risoluzione degli schermi sfigaterrimi dei netbook
<cristian_c> non lo conosco
<aspasia1> http://ginho.it/articoli/96/aumentare-la-risoluzione-dello-schermo-su-ubuntu-grazie-a-newrez
<cristian_c> mmmm
<Carlin0> aspasia1, roba non ufficiale nessuno ti garantisce nulla
<cristian_c> aspasia1, ok, mi è venuta un'idea
<aspasia1> dimmi
<cristian_c> aspasia1, allora
<cristian_c> aspasia1, al login quale sessione è selezionata?
<cristian_c> xubuntu, giusto?
<aspasia1> si
<cristian_c> aspasia1, quante sessioni sono disponibili al login?
<aspasia1> 1
<cristian_c> aspasia1, controlla bene
<cristian_c> di solito ce ne sono almeno due o tre
<cristian_c> aspasia1, 15.04?
<alextn1> salve , avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<alextn1> salve non so se la chat si usi cosi'. avrei bisogno di un consiglio
<cristian_c> !chiedi | alextn1
<ubot-it> alextn1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<alextn1> ok
<Carlin0> alextn1, se lo dici perchè ho la sfera di cristallo in riparazione
<cristian_c> !register | alextn1
<ubot-it> alextn1: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<SimoAngry> Ciao a tutti, sono nuovo nuovo...qualche settimana fa ho installato in dual boot con win Vista Ubuntu 14.04.02 e mi trovavo strabene.
<alextn1> ho installato 10.04 ma non ho una partizione nfts per installare win7, cioe' ho erroneamente dedicato tutto l hd a ubuntu , posso  creare la partizione per windows con gparted o devo disinstallare ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alextn1, la 10.04 è di quattro anni orsono
<cristian_c> non è più supportata
<alextn1> ops lultima release scusa
<cristian_c> alextn1, quale, esattamente hai installato?
<alextn1> 15.04
<SimoAngry> L'altra sera ho installato dei programmi che mi servivano e da allora mi si accende ma lo schermo rimane nero...ho provato con comandi fella shell, comandi clean, ripristino e modalita grafica provvisoria ma niente.come faccio, reinstallo tutto???
<Carlin0> SimoAngry, da dove li hai presi sti programmi ?
<SimoAngry> dal downloader nella barra sul desktop
<Carlin0> Ubuntu software center ?
<SimoAngry> si, scusa, quello
<ExPBoy> e si può sapere che programmi sono?
<SimoAngry> gimp, avidemux e vlc, inoltre ho disinstallato il lettore musicale di ubuntu proprio perchè volevo vlc
<Carlin0> SimoAngry, domanda sciocca : quando hai rimosso quel programma , ne ha trascinati altri ?
<Carlin0> perchè ubuntu ha un sacco di dipendenze
<cristian_c> alextn1, puoi ridimensionare la partizione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> alextn1, e nello spazio che recuperi, ci crei la ntfs
<SimoAngry> che io sappia no, però si è bloccato intanto che disinstallava, ho riavviato, ho rifatto la procedura e funzionava tutto ok
<alextn1> con gparted? quanto serve a ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alextn1, da quanto tempo l'hai installato?
<alextn1> ieri
<Carlin0> SimoAngry, e dopo rimosso il programma al primo avvio e non è + andato bene
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, magari hai lasciato la disinstallazione a metà e si è corrotto qualcosa
<SimoAngry> andava tutto bene...è stato al riavvio il giorno dopo.Una domanda scema, non è che essendo in dual boot con vista, se io faccio una pulizia del registro da vista mi rompe le scatole a ubuntu?
<Carlin0> SimoAngry, appunto al primo riavvio...
<Carlin0> cmq SimoAngry vista e ubuntu sono separati
<SimoAngry> al primo riavvio non si è riavviato bene ma sono riuscito a risolvere con un avvio in recovery mode, però la seconda volta non ha più funzionato
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> alextn1, dipende da quanto è grande la partizione
<cristian_c> alextn1, puoi postare una schermata di gparted
<SimoAngry> è tutto oggi che provo le varie procedure da guida ma non riesco ad avviarlo, sto riscaricando per un eventuale ripristino
<alextn1> ho 250 gb dei quali 13 usati d ubuntu 4 di swap
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, da recovery cosa accade?
<cristian_c> alextn1, bisognerebbe vedere le partizioni
<cristian_c> alextn1, posta una schermata di gparted
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<SimoAngry> faccio partire la recovery e mi chiede cosa voglio fare, faccio un clean un ripara pacchetti e aggiornamento grub.e poi faccio un resume.Ho provato anche la modalità low resolution ma non riesco a sciegliere le alternative che mi da
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, uhm
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, avvia un recovery
<cristian_c> *la
<cristian_c> e scegli shell di root
<SimoAngry> ok poi
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, sei già in recovery?
<SimoAngry> scusa ma sono con vista adesso...adesso entro in chat dal telefono e faccio una recovery
<cristian_c> ok
<SimoAngry> Eccomi
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, sei collegato via cavo al modem?
<SimoAngry> No ho il wiki
<SimoAngry> Wifi
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, collegati via cavo
<cristian_c> ti serve una connessione via cavo nella shell di root
<SimoAngry> Cacchio non riesco ho il modem lontano
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> aspé
<SimoAngry> Sono comunque nella root
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104066/enable-wi-fi-in-recovery-terminal
<cristian_c> prova a seguire le indicazioni per connetterti
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, quando hai fatto, digita: sudo apt-get update
<SimoAngry> Adesso vedo..
<cristian_c> SimoAngry, col cavo è maledettamente più facile
<cristian_c> perché basta un: dhclient eth0
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> per connettersi
<SimoAngry> Dici che in modalità ricovero non riesce a s a rifare gli aggiornamenti visto che non becca il wifi?
<roby68grisu> vorrei scaricare ubuntu lts 32 bit ma ci sono diverse versioni non trovo la lista di tutte le versioni sul sito ubuntu chi mi puo aiutare??
<roby68grisu> aiuto
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, quale di preciso vuoi?
<Acn0w> 15,14..?
<roby68grisu> credo 14 ma aveva un nome particolare
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, la più stabile che c'è ora è la 14.04.02
<roby68grisu> tipo 14.04.2 LTS e qui vi era un nome di due parole inglesi
<Acn0w> "versione della comunità" tipo?
<roby68grisu> me lo a fatto vedere un amico dal sito ubunto ha digitato hold version e apparsa una lista con tutte le versioni ma utilizzava ubuntu  ma bo
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, ti chiedo scusa, ma non riesco a capire a cosa ti riferisci.. E' un po' confuso il pensiero
<Acn0w> in ogni caso qui trovi la versione 14.04.02 lts http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Acn0w> a 64 e 32bit
<Acn0w> di niente.... -.-
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, forse a questo ti riferivi http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<roby68grisu> Processore Intel® Core™ 2 Duo T7300 da 2 GHz memoria 2048 MB
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, erano Trusty Tahr le due parole?
<roby68grisu> si proprio quella mi a detto di usare Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS (Trusty Tahr) si grazie che ne dici
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, Trusty Tahr è il nome della realase :)  2GB di ram dici...
<roby68grisu> nel frattempo siccome la connessione e lenta sto scaricando 14.04.2 desktop i386.iso
<roby68grisu> si 2 gb
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, considera che Unity frega (o utilizza come vuoi XD) 1GB di ram. Quindi direi o cambi DE o passi ad una versione un po' meno esosa :)
<Acn0w> s/versione/distribuzione
<roby68grisu> dovrei andare verso la Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<roby68grisu> non conosco le caratt sono inespertissimo grazie
<Acn0w> roby68grisu, allora qui vedere qualche esempio di DE più leggero di Unity, poi per le caratteristiche tecniche basta che googli un attimo e trovi subito http://www.tecmint.com/open-source-lightweight-linux-desktops/
<akis24> io direi di passare in chat a discutere nel frattempo  questo è il canale di supporto per il resto usate la chat
<roby68grisu> grazie mille Acn0w
<Acn0w> akis24, si giusto,  ogni volta mi faccio prender la mano.... ;)
<akis24> :)
<Guest39740> ciao a tutti, è la prima volta che uso un forum,
<krabador> !ciao | Guest39740
<ubot-it> Guest39740: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest39740> volevo chiedervi una informazione
<krabador> il forum puoi trovarlo qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> questo è il canale irc italiano di supporto ufficiale.
<Guest39740> non riesco ad installare virtualbox, ho provato a seguire una procedura su internet ma senza risultato
<Guest39740> come posso fare??
<krabador> dove devi installarlo virtualbox?
<Guest39740> su ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Guest39740, e prevalentemente, puoi indicare la procedura che hai seguito ?
<Guest39740> ho provatoa  crivere a terminale il comando "sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<krabador> Guest39740, per favore, proprio il link della risorsa che hai seguito
<Guest39740> inizia il processo però si blocca con una schermata in dice che il softwere è di proprietà EULA e non và più avanti
<Guest39740> http://www.finex.org/guida-virtualbox-come-installare-virtualbox-4-su-ubuntu-linux-1204.html
<Guest17437> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | Guest17437
<ubot-it> Guest17437: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Guest17437> posso farti una domanda??
<krabador> chiedi pure
<Guest17437> sono un neofita del sistema operativo ubuntu e vorrei installare virtualbox...
<Guest17437> come devo fare??
<krabador> Guest17437, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione seguire questa
<krabador> non la prima guida non ufficiale che ti capita a tiro
<Guest17437> penso di esserci riuscito...grazie mille!!!!!
<krabador> Guest17437, di niente
<JethroTux> cristian_c, ci sei?
<naxil> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-06-07
<akis24> giorno
<naxil> buondi
<cesare> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di un aiuto... qualcuno sa come "rimontare" il lettore dvd? comandi da terminale?
<Carlin0> cesare, normalmente basta che inserisci un disco che si automonta
<Carlin0> ma non sei già passato ieri ?
<cesare> si e ho lo stesso problema ho provato con la live da chiavetta ma non ha funzionato
<Carlin0> ma sei sicuro che funzioni sto lettore ?
<cesare> fino a pochi giorni fa funzionava...
<Carlin0> adesso intendo
<Carlin0> anche mio nonno fino a qualche anno fa correva
<cesare> grazie
<Carlin0> di che ?
<Carlin0> controlla il lettore , la cosa + probabile è che sia deceduto
<cesare> ok
<Carlin0> cesare, è nuovo ?
<cesare> no
<Carlin0> quanto tempo ha ?
<cesare> 3 anni
<Carlin0> anni , mesi ?
<Carlin0> la live parte da lettore ?
<cesare> non legge nessun cd compreso quello della live
<Carlin0> cesare, hai solo ubuntu o anche win su quel pc ?
<cesare> solo ubuntu win l ho eliminato a suo tempo
<Carlin0> cesare, è un portatile ?
<cesare> si
<Carlin0> vai in qualche centro assistenza e fai controllare il lettore , non saprei che altro dire , il fatto che non veda manco a live non è un buon segno
<cesare> ok
<cesare> grazie ciao
<Carlin0> prego
<OTO7X> un saloto a tutti
<OTO7X> saluto.... scusatemi
<OTO7X> ho un problema con il WiFi
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<OTO7X> ok sono un neofita scheda Wireless intel pro 3945ABG vede il /e i ruter ma non si connette
<OTO7X> fino a due settimane fa funzionava perfettamente
<cristian_c> OTO7X, su quale ubuntu?
<cristian_c> OTO7X, l'hai immessa la password?
<cristian_c> OTO7X, poi che è successo?
<OTO7X> ubuntu 14.10 si lapasword è impostata poi sono passato a ubuntu 15.04 ma non è cambiato nulla non funziona
<cristian_c> OTO7X, sei collegato via cavo?
<OTO7X> funziona solo via cavo
<OTO7X> portatile Dell latitude D630
<cristian_c> OTO7X, sei collegato via cavo?
<OTO7X> si
<cristian_c> OTO7X, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> OTO7X, e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | OTO7X
<ubot-it> OTO7X: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OTO7X> è arrivato ?
<fabio_cc> OTO7X, devi darci il link alla pagina che si è generata
<OTO7X> scusa ma non conosco il modo sono un nofita praticamente
<cristian_c> OTO7X, digita in un terminale
<cristian_c> OTO7X, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<OTO7X> ho pastebin ho incollato la pagina ho premuto download e si e aperta un'altra pagina e li mi sono fermato
<cristian_c> OTO7X, prendi l'indirizzo dell'ultima pagina
<cristian_c> e postalo in canale
<OTO7X> Paste from OTO7X at Sun, 7 Jun 2015 10:40:54 +0000 ho devo fare il download ?
<cristian_c> OTO7X, prendi l'indirizzo dell'ultima pagina
<cristian_c> e postalo in canale
<Dandrake> Buongiorno a tutti! Avrei bisogno di una informazione importante prima dell'installazione di UBUNTU nel mio pc. Posseggo un notebook Asus interamente moddato da me a cui ho installato una scheda video di una serie diversa da quella ufficialmente supportata. Il problema è che l'id hardware non coincide con quello scritto nei drivers Nvidia ufficiali
<Dandrake>  e quindi per farla riconoscere devo solo fare una semplice modifica al file inf dei forceware prima dell'installazione. Può essere fatta una cosa simile in ubuntu?
<cristian_c> OTO7X, fino a quando non posti l'indirizzo, non ha senso andare avanti
<OTO7X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11623431/  è questo ? scusatemi di nuovo
<cristian_c> OTO7X, in un terminale, digita: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> OTO7X, e incolla il risultato su pastebin
<Dandrake> Non ho specificato una cosa: tutta quella procedura la devo fare a ogni reinstallazione di WIndows. Quindi la domanda è se si può fare una cosa simile su Linux e in particolare su Ubuntu, dato che sarebbe la mia prima volta con un sistema operativo diverso
<cristian_c> Dandrake, su che slot?
<Dandrake> MXM
<cristian_c> poi 'interamente', cosa intendi?
<Dandrake> cioè ho installato tutto ciò che Asus diceva che non era compatibile: 8Gb di Ram ddr2, P8800 e una 9800m GS sul slot MXM reverse (asus) presa da un G50Vt
<Dandrake> il mio notebook è un M50Vc
<cristian_c> Dandrake, quale sistema è installato nel tuo pc?
<cristian_c> attualmente
<Dandrake> Windows 7
<cristian_c> Dandrake, hai cambiato anche il processore?
<cristian_c> p8800
<cristian_c> Dandrake, io ti consiglio di provare in live
<cristian_c> prima di tutto
<Dandrake> Sì, inzialmente era un t9400 ma riscaldava un botto accoppiato alla 9800m GS
<Dandrake> anche perché era uno dei primi step
<Dandrake> l'unica cosa strana è la scheda video che viene riconosciuta con questi ID hardware  10DE-062B / 1043-1892
<Dandrake> quel 1892 dovrebbe essere 1992
<Dandrake> quindi per farla riconoscere a windows devo solo modificare il file inf dei forceware. Volevo capire se è possibile fare una cosa simile su Linux
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Dandrake, io ti consiglio di provare in live
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> prima di tutto
<OTO7X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11623696/
<Dandrake> ok
<cristian_c> OTO7X, perché hai attivato i repository proposed?
<cristian_c> OTO7X, inoltre, sei pieno di ppa vecchi, uno anche instabile
<OTO7X> ma....io non ho attivato nulla almeno non volontariamente
<cristian_c> OTO7X, i ppa non si aggiungono da soli
<cristian_c> e a maggior ragione i proposed non si attivano da soli
<cristian_c> i proposed vanno attivati necessariamente da sorgenti software, non c'è altro modo
<cristian_c> oppure esplicitamente da terminale, ma non è banale
<cristian_c> per chi conosce poco il sistema
<OTO7X> è possibile perche ho fatto vari tentativi ma sono un principiante
<cristian_c> OTO7X, cerca di stare alla larga dai ppa
<cristian_c> !ripristino | OTO7X
<ubot-it> OTO7X: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> OTO7X, e leggi la documentazione ufficiale
<cristian_c> !documentazione | OTO7X
<ubot-it> OTO7X: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> compreso il wiki
<Dandrake> Ti ringrazio per le risposte. Buona domenica!
<OTO7X> ancora scusatemi ma sto imparando
<OTO7X> grazie
<widecurio64> salve a tutti, ho un problema con kubuntu 15.04, ho inserito una chiavetta per il bluetooth plug and play ma non funziona
<cristian_c> widecurio64, usb?
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, contestualizza 'non funziona'
<widecurio64> la chiavetta lampeggia però il sistema non mi mette nessun'icona nel vassoio di sistema
<cristian_c> widecurio64, non cercare icone
<cristian_c> widecurio64, hai aperto l'apposito programma?
<widecurio64> programma?
<cristian_c> widecurio64, eh beh
<cristian_c> come vuoi effettuare l'accoppiamento?
<cristian_c> :D
<widecurio64> ah ecco, ho aperto il programma e mi è apparsa l'icona con cui ho accoppiato il dispositivo, il fatto è che con la versione vecchia me la metteva in automatico
<cristian_c> widecurio64, ora funge?
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, con la versione vecchia, intendi la 14.10?
<widecurio64> si
<cristian_c> widecurio64, beh, quella aveva kde4
<cristian_c> sulla 15.04 c'è già kde5
<cristian_c> un notevole cambiamento
<widecurio64> beh, in effetti
<widecurio64> però non è niente male
<cristian_c> widecurio64, è uscita troppo presto
<cristian_c> bisogna aspettare perché kde5 maturi
<widecurio64> quindi per ora è normale trovare questi piccoli problemi no?
<cristian_c> e reintroduca tutte le funzionalità perse dal passaggio da kde 4 a plasma
<cristian_c> widecurio64, assolutamente
<cristian_c> non so se la scelta è voluta, ma penso di no, penso che sia incompleto ancora
<widecurio64> capisco comuque grazie per l'aiuto
<widecurio64> comunque
<Man_of_Wax> qualcuno sa perche' sembra che dtdns gestito tramite il modem telecom per la fibra mi assegna un ip diverso da quello attuale?
<tuocuggino> !chan
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chan'
<cristian_c> tuocuggino, cosa stai cercando?
<tuocuggino> gli altri canali, già fatto
<jp_0> ciao
<akis24> sera
<MysteriousMagen> Salve
<MysteriousMagen> Sono un utente relativamente nuovo di Ubuntu
<MysteriousMagen> E sto avendo problemi con la tastiera Italiana
<MysteriousMagen> Al momento della istallazione scelsi Italian macintosh
<MysteriousMagen> Ma ha molti tasti sbagliati
<MysteriousMagen> E ora, usando dkpg reconfigure, tutte le tastiere nella sezione MacBook Pro Italian sono qzerty
<MysteriousMagen> Cosa posso fare_
<MysteriousMagen> Mi hanno anche suggerito sudo loadkeys it, ma non ha fatto niente
<akis24> riconfigura la tastiera  MysteriousMagen
<MysteriousMagen> Ah, sono su un MacBook Pro
<MysteriousMagen> Come, akis24_
<MysteriousMagen> Come ho gia detto, noob totale
<MysteriousMagen> Anche andando da Text Entry dice che il layout italiano a qzerty
<MysteriousMagen> Sto usando il layout Inglese visto che e qwery
<MysteriousMagen> qwety
<MysteriousMagen> qwerty
<MysteriousMagen> ma molti tasti non so dove siano o non ci sono
<MysteriousMagen> tipo la e con laccento o l apostrofo
<cristian_c> mi pare
<MysteriousMagen> Cosa
<cristian_c> setxkbmap
<MysteriousMagen> non credo che setxkbmap faccia molto
<MysteriousMagen> La cosa piu simile a quello che ho dentro OSX e italian macintosh
<MysteriousMagen> Ma sbaglia le speciali
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, esattamente, quale macbook?
<cristian_c> il modello esatto
<MysteriousMagen> Ma il layout italiano deve essere per forza qzerty?
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, ovvio che no
<cristian_c> non lo è
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: MacBook Pro late 2011
<cristian_c> è qwerty
<MysteriousMagen> Ma a me lo da qzerty
<MysteriousMagen> con I tasti inglesi
<MysteriousMagen> Andando da text entry
<MysteriousMagen> o da dkpg configure
<cristian_c> !mac
<ubot-it> Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<MysteriousMagen> Grazie, eh.
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, la denominazione non è quella
<cristian_c> 'late 2011'
<MysteriousMagen> Non credo che sul sito inglese trovo come mettere la tastiera italiana
<cristian_c> sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, stai facendo tutta una serie di supposizioni
<cristian_c> senza provare
<MysteriousMagen> MacbookPro8,1
<cristian_c> ottimo
<MysteriousMagen> Mi dispiace se mi sono arrabiato con te, sono solo un pochino nervoso
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, allora
<MysteriousMagen> Si_
<MysteriousMagen> Sono qui
<MysteriousMagen> Sto installando il driver wireless
<cristian_c> sto guardando
<MysteriousMagen> Fino ad adesso ero con il tethering usb
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, ah, non è attivo il wifi?
<cristian_c> ok
<MysteriousMagen> Come faccio a fare la ricerca di router wifi
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, un attimo, sto cercando due cose diverse
<MysteriousMagen> Grazie
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, intanto vediamo un po' di info
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, digita: setxkbmap -query
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro8-2/Trusty
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, il wifi è broadcom?
<MysteriousMagen> Non so, sai.
<MysteriousMagen> Devo controllare
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, digita, anche: lshw -c network
<cristian_c> risultato sempre su pastebin
<MysteriousMagen> Sisi
<MysteriousMagen> broadcom
<MysteriousMagen> vendor Broadcom corporation
<MysteriousMagen> Faccio quel comando_
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, digita: setxkbmap -query
<cristian_c> anche questo
<MysteriousMagen> Shortcut per copiare?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MysteriousMagen> Lo so
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, clic destro-> copia?
<MysteriousMagen> Si ma ctrl c lo preferisco
<MysteriousMagen> Ma non funzioa
<MysteriousMagen> na
<cristian_c> sul terminale non so
<MysteriousMagen> Sono 3 linee, posso metterle qui direttamente
<cristian_c> negli editor di testo è ctrl+c e ctrl+v
<cristian_c> rispettivamente
<MysteriousMagen> Ah, quindi come normale.
<MysteriousMagen> Fai finta che ; equivale un line feed
<MysteriousMagen> rules: evdev: model: macbook79; layout: us
<MysteriousMagen> Ho messo il layout EN per il qwerty
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, puoi utilizzare pastebin, per favore?
<MysteriousMagen> certo
<MysteriousMagen> http://pastebin.com/5m9hwhh6
<MysteriousMagen> ecco
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, hai soltanto macbook79 tra le scelte possibili?
<MysteriousMagen> Ho letterlamente fatto ctrl c ctrl v
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, ti ho fatto un'altra domanda, in realtà
<MysteriousMagen> Ah
<MysteriousMagen> Beh
<MysteriousMagen> Non so cosa dirti
<MysteriousMagen> Come faccio a saperlo_
<akis24> MysteriousMagen: da terminale dai sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  scegli " generica105 tasti (intl pc "  poi finisci la configurazione salva e vedi se funziona
<MysteriousMagen> ahh
<akis24> ecco
<MysteriousMagen> devo scegliere generica105
<MysteriousMagen> non macbook pro intl
<akis24> e si MysteriousMagen
<MysteriousMagen> Ho scelto italiano
<MysteriousMagen> non italiano macintosh
<MysteriousMagen> Va bene lo stesso?
<MysteriousMagen> è+àè+
<MysteriousMagen> GRAZIE AKIS24
<MysteriousMagen> Adesso funziona
<akis24> di nulla
<MysteriousMagen> Io sceglievo MacBook Pro (intl)
<MysteriousMagen> Perchè dovrebbe non funzionare l'opzione "ufficiale"?
<akis24> MysteriousMagen: probabile imposti di default tastiera inglese o americana vista l'origine
<MysteriousMagen> Giusto.
<MysteriousMagen> L'unico mio problema sono le 'speciali' speciali.
<MysteriousMagen> Ma quelle le usavo pochissimo
<MysteriousMagen> Credo siano una cosa apple
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> Fn?
<MysteriousMagen> Su OSX se premi option(praticamente alt)
<MysteriousMagen> e un tasto
<MysteriousMagen> ti dava opzioni diverse
<MysteriousMagen> tipo
<MysteriousMagen> alt+5 ti dava la tilde
<cristian_c> !enter | MysteriousMagen
<ubot-it> MysteriousMagen: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<MysteriousMagen> Su OSX, se premi option (alt) e un altro tasto, ti da ltetere diverse. (Esempio: alt+5 = tilde)
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, ah, le combinazioni
<MysteriousMagen> Sisi
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, quindi hai un tasto option che fa da jolly?
<MysteriousMagen> Esatto
<MysteriousMagen> Penso che pero su Ubuntu il tasto alt fa da meta, no?
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131900/how-do-i-switch-the-command-key-and-control-key-on-a-macbook-pro
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, sì, è meta
<cristian_c> come su winz, credo
<MysteriousMagen> Oh no, cristian_c, non mi interessa quello
<MysteriousMagen> Mi ci abituo a usare ctrl invece di cmd
<MysteriousMagen> Ma grazie per l'aiuto, in caso un giorno mi venga la voia
<MysteriousMagen> Come faccio a trovare una lista di network wifi?
<MysteriousMagen> Per adesso sto ancor ausando il tethering
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/42907/how-do-i-remap-command-key-to-be-the-control-key-on-a-macbook-4-1
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, non hai postato il risultato dell'altro comando
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, digita, anche: lshw -c network
<MysteriousMagen> Si che l'ho fatto
<MysteriousMagen> anzi no
<MysteriousMagen> Devo mandartelo in PM?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MysteriousMagen> Mi dice è meglio farlo in SUDO
<MysteriousMagen> Lo stesso, il pastebin lo mando in pm?
<akis24> MysteriousMagen: posta qui indirizzo della pagina di paste che si apre
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, almeno leggessi le indicazioni del bot
<MysteriousMagen> So usare il pastebin
<cristian_c> eh, ma fallo
<akis24> non ne siamo certi a leggere ..
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: lshw lo faccio come super user?
<MysteriousMagen> Mi dice che potrebbe essere sbagliato visto che lo sto facendo come user qualsiasi
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, non è necessario
<MysteriousMagen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11629746/
<cristian_c>        product: BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubot-it> Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<MysteriousMagen> ..?
<MysteriousMagen> Clicco?
<MysteriousMagen> Devo mandare niente di quello che faccio su quella pagina?
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom#Installare_i_driver_b43_con_connessione_internet
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, leggi la parte 'Installare i driver b43 con connessione internet'
<cristian_c> il pacchetto è questo: Per b43 installare il pacchetto firmware-b43-installer
<MysteriousMagen> Okay
<MysteriousMagen> l'ho installato quel driver
<MysteriousMagen> tipo mezz'ora fa
<MysteriousMagen> l'avevo scritto
<MysteriousMagen> :P
<MysteriousMagen> Dopo aver installato il driver cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, non so cos'hai fatto esattamente
<MysteriousMagen> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<cristian_c> avevi dato prima: sudo apt-get update?
<MysteriousMagen> mi sa di si
<cristian_c> e poi: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<MysteriousMagen> nope
<MysteriousMagen> quindi
<MysteriousMagen> apt-get update
<MysteriousMagen> apt-get purge
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, avevi riavviato poi?
<MysteriousMagen> apt-get firmware
<MysteriousMagen> nope
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, no, leggi bene
<cristian_c> non è che hai fatto casino con comandi a caso?
<MysteriousMagen> nope
<jester-> [18:56:44] <MysteriousMagen> apt-get firmware
<MysteriousMagen> ho runnato solo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> sicuro nessuno ti ha passato un comando del genere
<MysteriousMagen> jester: Mi ha capito
<MysteriousMagen> Nope
<MysteriousMagen> Saro pure un nabbo ma vengo da un altro *nix
<jester-> MysteriousMagen: ho l'impressione che vai per i cazzi tuoi
<MysteriousMagen> Quindi, in totale
<MysteriousMagen> I comandi sono
<MysteriousMagen> sudo apt-get upgrade
<MysteriousMagen> poi
<MysteriousMagen> sudo apt-get install b43-firmware-installer
<MysteriousMagen> poi
<MysteriousMagen> sudo apt-get install purge (non ricordo)
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, chi ha parlato di comando upgrade?
<giuseppesofia> salve sono nuovo su ubuntu 14.04 con netbook Eeepc 1000h non riesco a visualizzare l'attivazione manuale sulla tastiera del wify e blouthoot
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: tu?
<MysteriousMagen> voglio dire
<MysteriousMagen> update
<MysteriousMagen> non upgrade
<MysteriousMagen> sorry
<jester-> giuseppesofia: cioè?
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, a parte che il comando è preso dal wiki
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, secondo, è apt-get update, leggi bene
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: Mi sono confuso. Potresti ripetere cosa devo fare?
<MysteriousMagen> upgrade è per aggiornare ubuntu propio, no?
<jester-> MysteriousMagen: rileggere le righe sopra?
<jester-> è seccante scrivere le stesse cose per 4 volte
<MysteriousMagen> Jester: Voglio essere sicuro
<MysteriousMagen> Io ho capito
<giuseppesofia> se faccio l'attivazione manuale  quindi sulla tastiera di questo che ti ho elencato non me lo fa visualizzare
<davide> ciao:-D
<MysteriousMagen> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install b43-firmware-installer; sudo apt-get install purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<jester-> giuseppesofia: cosa non fa visualizzare
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: leggi quello che ho scritto, è giusto?
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, digita: dpkg -l | grep b43
<MysteriousMagen> mhm
<MysteriousMagen> c'è output
<MysteriousMagen> b43-fwcutter
<giuseppesofia> jester- no mi fa vedere se è attiva la funzione wyfi
<MysteriousMagen> e firmware-b43-installer
<jester-> giuseppesofia: dici nell'icona rete sulla barra?
<cristian_c> !paste | MysteriousMagen
<ubot-it> MysteriousMagen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, ma proprio sei allergico a pastebin?
<MysteriousMagen> Scusami.
<akis24> giuseppesofia: il wifi funziona oppure no ? ti riferissci al led che non accende ? o cosa altro ?  dacci i dettagli
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: C'è un utility per la clipboard?
<MysteriousMagen> Su OSX facevo (comando) | pbcopy
<giuseppesofia> jester- su barra si visualizza sia il wyfi che il blouthoot pero se tu hai presente il mio pc l'attivazione devo farla manuale su tastiera
<MysteriousMagen> e mi copiava l'output
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, copiare e incollare su pastebin non va bene
<MysteriousMagen> No?
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, copiare e incollare su pastebin non va bene^
<cristian_c> *?
<MysteriousMagen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11630284/
<MysteriousMagen> Ah.
<MysteriousMagen> Si, solo che preferisco fare in quel modo
<jester-> giuseppesofia: lascia stare la tastiera, i tasti funzioni non sono mai andati come si deve, nel caso della wifi se spegne poi non si riattiva
<davide> vado
<MysteriousMagen> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11630284/
<davide> iao
<MysteriousMagen> Ciao davide
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, avevi riavviato?
<MysteriousMagen> No, cristian_c, no.
<MysteriousMagen> Riavvio?
<MysteriousMagen> Un altra cosa, cristian_c, prima che riavvio
<MysteriousMagen> Come faccio a levare la cosa che devo premere fn per i tasti funzione
<MysteriousMagen> tipo
<giuseppesofia> jester- il led si accende ma non mi fa vedere il passaggio di accensione quindi non capisco se ho acceso il wyfi ho bloethoot
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, quindi avevi installato firmware-b43.-installer senza riavviare?
<MysteriousMagen> fn+f1 per f1
<MysteriousMagen> esatto, cristian_c, esatto.
<MysteriousMagen> Ora riavvio
<MysteriousMagen> brb
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, non mischiare cose, per favore
<jester-> giuseppesofia: se navighi = wifi funza
<jester-> e dall'icona dovrebbe dare collegato
<giuseppesofia> pultroppo ubuntu x me è un mondo tutto da scoprire... grazieee
<MysteriousMagen> Eccomi.
<MysteriousMagen> Riavviato ha fixato tutto
<MysteriousMagen> Riavviare*
<MysteriousMagen> Mi sa che per adesso sono appostto, apprezzo l'aiuto cristian_c e gli altri
<MysteriousMagen> Ho altri 2-3 problemi
<MysteriousMagen> Ma credo che si possano trovare su google.
<MysteriousMagen> 1. Come installare un window manager diverso (voglio i3)
<MysteriousMagen> 2. Come fare in modo che il tasto fn ha la funzione opposta
<MysteriousMagen> 3. Come installare qualcosa similie a flux
<MysteriousMagen> Oddio, il mio coso per le cuffie è rosso
<MysteriousMagen> è una cosa di driver...?
<MysteriousMagen> Aspetta, testo le cuffie
<cristian_c> MysteriousMagen, sulla tastiera ti ha aiutato akis24
<cristian_c> io non c'entro niente
<MysteriousMagen> infatti ho detto cristian_c e gli altri
<MysteriousMagen> C'è musica di testing su Unbutu?
<MysteriousMagen> Ubuntu
<MysteriousMagen> L'audio funziona
<MysteriousMagen> Ho messo un video a caso da youtube
<MysteriousMagen> (Dove premevo premevo c'era favij lol)
<MysteriousMagen> Odio il fatto che ho il mouse rotto
<MysteriousMagen> Posso fare direttamente 'sudo apt-get install weechat'?
<__Myst__> Hey!
<__Myst__> Sono quello di poco fa, ricordate?
<__Myst__> Volevo chiedere se questa era una guida valida per installare la WM chiamata "I3"
<__Myst__> http://walther.io/how-to-replace-unity-with-i3-window-manager-on-ubuntu-1204/
<Carlin0> __Myst__, non si da supporto per software che proviene fuori dai repo ufficiali
<__Myst__> Oh okay, Carlin0.
<__Myst__> Dove posso chiedere?
<__Myst__> Va bene anche un canale inglese.
<__Myst__> Beh, ho una domanda dinuovo
<krabador> !chiedi | my
<ubot-it> my: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<_Myst_> Ci sono riuscito a settupare I3 alla fine, :P
<krabador> e la famosa domanda?
<_Myst_> La famosa domanda l'ho trovata su Google
<krabador> ma non l'hai mai posta
<_Myst_> Avevo due cursori
<_Myst_> oddio.
<_Myst_> Domanda: Come faccio ad abbasare la lumosita della mia tastiera?
<_Myst_> I tasti multiediali non funzionano.
<_Myst_> multimediali
<iuvenis> salve, vorrei chiedervi una cosa... ho da poco installato ubuntu in dual boot con windows 8, l'installazione sembra essere andata bene, però al riavvio del pc invece di apparire la schermata con la scelta dell'os da utilizzare, è partito direttamente windows 8, e non riesco a capire perchè... voi sapreste aiutarmi?
<Acn0w> iuvenis, in che ordine?
<iuvenis> in che senso?
<Acn0w> iuvenis, hai installato i due os?
<Acn0w> scusa, falli diventare una frase sola XD
<Acn0w> prima win e poi ubu o il contrario?
<iuvenis> windows 8 era gia installato sul mio pc poi mezz'ora fa ho installato ubuntu :D
<iuvenis> è fresco fresco ahahahah
<Acn0w> iuvenis, hai disattivato il Fast Startup di Windows'
<Acn0w> ?
<iuvenis> no
<iuvenis> può essere quello il problema?
<Acn0w> yup
<Acn0w> iuvenis, prova e sappimi dire :)
<iuvenis> ok intanto ho trovato una guida su come fare :D allora provvedo a riavviare e all'avvio vi dirò se sono su ubuntu o no :D grazie
<Acn0w> iuvenis, figurati ;)
<iuvenis> rieccomi, ma ancora su windows :(
<_Myst_> ew, Windows.
<Acn0w> iuvenis, uhm... Quindi disattivato ma non cambia niente..
<Carlin0> magari il secure boot
<iuvenis> già disattivato
<Carlin0> ma io di uefi non ne capisco nulla
<Acn0w> iuvenis, ottimo, un'altra cosa in meno (Y)
<Acn0w> iuvenis, ora
<Carlin0> !grub | iuvenis
<ubot-it> iuvenis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Acn0w> iuvenis, prova ad aprire cmd
<iuvenis> ok fatto
<Acn0w> iuvenis,  e scrivici questa robaccia          bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\ubuntu\grubx64.efi
<Acn0w> dovrebbe ri-registrare grub con il tuo firmware NVRAM
<Acn0w> iuvenis, e dimmi se funziona
<iuvenis> mi dice: impossibile aprire l'archivio dati configurazione di avvio. accesso negato.
<Acn0w> iuvenis, devi aprire cmd come amministratore :)
<Acn0w> scusa, ho omesso questo particolare, colpa mia!
<iuvenis> ook ci riprovo :)
<iuvenis> ok ora mi ha dato operazione completata
<iuvenis> è stato molto rapido lol
<Acn0w> iuvenis, strano ma vero XD
<Acn0w> prova a riavviare iuvenis :)
<iuvenis> ok ci rirpovo ahahahah ritorno subito, spero con buone notizie :D
<iuvenis> uffff nada :'(
<Acn0w> iuvenis, ...... maledizione...
<Acn0w> iuvenis, fammi dare un'occhiata
<iuvenis> può essere che abbia fatto qualche errore nell'installazione? però a me sembrava essere andato tutto bene
<Carlin0> provare a ripristinare il grub ?
<iuvenis> non so come si fa
<Carlin0> !grub | iuvenis
<ubot-it> iuvenis: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Carlin0> c'è la guida
<iuvenis> ok ora provo
<Acn0w> iuvenis, ho trovato questo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371559/grub-not-showing-on-startup-for-windows-8-1-ubuntu-13-10-dual-boot
<Acn0w> iuvenis, guarda l'ultima risposta
<iuvenis> ah nell'installazione di ubuntu nella partizione dedicata ho messo come file system ex3 e qualcos'altro, va bene o avrei dovuto mettere ex4 (non so se si scrive prorio così)
<Acn0w> iuvenis, non cambia più di tanto
<Carlin0> iuvenis, ext3 o 4 poco cambia
<iuvenis> ok meno male mi era venuto questo dubbio ahahah
<Acn0w> iuvenis, cambia l'estensione di memoria che può gestire e poche robette in più
<iuvenis> mmmmm
<Acn0w> iuvenis, tipo?
<iuvenis> su quel link alla  fine dicono che usando il boot repair
<Acn0w> iuvenis, eh....?
<iuvenis> gli diceva che era attivo su windows il fast startup anche se quello lo aveva diisattivato da windows e infatti (sempre su windows) gli diceva che era disattivato
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<Acn0w> iuvenis, visto si, mai fidarsi di win
<Acn0w> prima regola
<iuvenis> disattivandolo dal boot repair il tizio ha effettivamnete deto che così gli è apparsa la normale interfaccia di GRUB
<iuvenis> si infatti
<iuvenis> in questo momento sto odiando windows a morte lol :D
<Acn0w> iuvenis, se leggi sui commenti uno ha anche detto che dopo la seconda volta del comando da cmd gli ha funzionato la modifica :)
<Acn0w> iuvenis, a me qualsiasi cosa non mi funzionava su win, e non potevo sistemarla. Su linux non mi funzionano meno cose, ma almeno smanettandoci su le si fanno funzionare :D
<iuvenis> non avevo notato ahahhah allora ora riprovo con quel comando se non funziona, proverò con boot repair :D intanto do una lettura alla guida (approposito grazie per la guida Carlin0 :D)
<iuvenis> eh  lo so è per questo e per molti altri motivi che vorrei usare ubuntu :D
<iuvenis> mi ha stancato sto windows lol ahahahah
<Acn0w> iuvenis, buon smanettamento
<Acn0w> anche suona malissimo XD
<iuvenis> ahahahah grazie ci vorrà un po spero ne valga la pena ahahahahah
<iuvenis> lol :D ahahahahaha
<Carlin0> iuvenis, segui la guida di boot repair
<iuvenis> sisi lo farò :D grazie ancora a tutti  quanti :) mi farò sentire per aggiornamenti ahahahah a presto :)
<_Myst_> Come faccio ad aprire l'esploratore?
<Acn0w> _Myst_, esploratore de che? :D
<_Myst_> Dei file, ovviamente.
<_Myst_> Dal terminale, comunque
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-06
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17057359/ hadware del portatile con strani problemi all'avvio ... per krabador o tutti quelli che ci vogliono guardare a breve posto il video dello strano fenomeno
<cibboy> Buongiorno, ho installato ps3 mediaserver ma non so come configurarlo
<mikeit>  prova colore
<mikeit>  prova colore 2
<mikeit> prova
<mikeit> 12 prova
<mikeit> prova
<akis24> mike67: ??
<akis24> mikeit: ??
<mikeit> provavo il testo colorato sul mio client irc android
<akis24> e scrivi in canale per provare il colore ?
<akis24> mikeit: alla prox ban .. avvisato
<mikeit> qual'é laltenativa scusa l'ignoranza
<mikeit> ma vero davvero?
<mikeit> ban?
<mikeit> perche
<taken> pc si  blocca  all schermata  di pre bios e dopo un po riparte che puo' essere?
<krabador> problema hardware
<krabador> che affronti meglio in un centro assistenza.
<taken> come hardaware
<taken> ho appena cambiato alimentatore
<krabador> taken, questo canale è di supporto al sistema operativo
<krabador> !chat | taken
<ubot-it> taken: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<taken> ok
<decodp-pc> Sto cercando qualcuno che voglia impegnarsi in un progetto open-source scritto in php.
<glpiana> !chat | decodp-pc
<ubot-it> decodp-pc: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<decodp-pc> scusate non sapevo
<kameha> salve
<kameha> causa problemi ho rimandato ad oggi l'installazione di ubuntu
<kameha> ora installato nuovo di pacca
<kameha> krabador, come mi avete consigliato ieri ho installato da 0 i drive on uso sono Nouveau
<kameha> krabador,in alternativa nvidia 361.42 da nvidia-361 (propietario.testato)
<kameha> krabador,  nvidia li installo da qui ho scarico il file run dal sito?
<glpiana> kameha, non usare il run del sito. se porprio devi usare i driver proprietari, usa quelli proposti dal gestore
<kameha> glpiana, pero dopo aver installato quelli mi ha dato il problema dello schermo nero
<glpiana> kameha, allora non installarli e vai avanti con i nouveau
<kameha> ma stem poi mi dice che non ho accellerazione video
<kameha> ba bhe riprovo al massimo ripristino
<glpiana> kameha, e la cosa che problemi comporta?
<kameha> dopo averli installati da software aggiornamenti bisogna dare qualche comando o riavvio normalmente
<glpiana> kameha, basta riavviare
<kameha> ok incrocio le dita XD
<kameha> a dopo forse....
<kameha> misteri e andato tutto ok
<kameha> XD
<MFe> buonasera a tutti
<MFe> cerco supporto per problema audio su ubuntu studio 16.04
<MFe> già provato a seguire tutte le guide disponibili in rete..nessun risultato
<MFe> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<helpmeplease> salve scusate ma dopo aver installato ubuntu windows va in ripristino come posso fare?
<gigirocK_>  helpmeplease che sk video hai ?
<helpmeplease> 770
<gigirocK_> ? Nvidia o amd o Intel ?
<helpmeplease> nvidia 770
<gigirocK_> Ok allora dal ripristino togli tutti i driver nvidia che hai o avevi . Hai installato da zero ?
<gigirocK_> helpmeplease: ?
<helpmeplease> allora avevo windows 10 funzionante con driver ecc.. su un altro hard disk ce ubuntu 16.04 nel quale non ce nessun driver video proprietario
<helpmeplease> su windows non ce possibilità di fare il ripristino visto che gli avevo disabilitato l'opzione
<gigirocK_> Quindi hai installato su un disco pulito ?
<gigirocK_> Dovrebbe aver installato i noveau ... Ma con qualche problema ... Dal terminale se dai startx dovremmo vedere quali errori abbiamo
<helpmeplease> no era un hard disk mezzo pieno XD dove avevo liberato 60 gb
<gigirocK_> helpmeplease: quindi tu vedi il menù iniziale di ubuntu ?
<helpmeplease> quindi due partizioni "in manuale" 1 per swap e ext4 ecc.. classica installazione
<helpmeplease> io all'avvio vedo il tutto pero quando faccio partire win10 mi dice che va in ripristino da solo
<helpmeplease> se invece avvio ubuntu non ci sono problemi
<gigirocK_> helpmeplease: avevo capito il contrario
<gigirocK_> helpmeplease: va in ripristino vuol dire che ti propone le varie scelte ?
<helpmeplease> forse mi sono spiegato male...
<helpmeplease> si si
<gigirocK_> helpmeplease: una delle scelte è ripara errori all avvio.... Se usi quello dovrebbe sistemare win10
<gigirocK_> Da ubuntu puoi dare sudo update-grub per aggiornare avvio
<gigirocK_> Ma installando hai danneggiato l'avvio di win10
<helpmeplease> tanto si danneggia da solo XD
<helpmeplease> provo a dopo
<MFe> ecco..copio e incollo messaggio di prima : supporto per problema audio su ubuntu studio 16.04..già provato a seguire tutte le guide disponibili in rete..nessun risultato
<gigirocK_> Cioè non c'è audio ?
<MFe> l'audio lo rileva, la scheda pure, i mixer mostrano i livelli ma niente audio dalle casse
<MFe> in cuffia funziona, selezionando l'uscita
<gigirocK_> Le casse sono amplificate ?
<MFe> no, casse del notebook
<MFe> un hp4510
<gigirocK_> Nei sistemi audio vedi quelle casse ?
<MFe> nelle impostazioni posso scegliere altoparlanti o cuffie(unplugged)
<MFe> che se poi collego funzionano perfettamente
<f843d0> MFe: controlla bene le impostazioni con pavucontrol e paprefs
<MFe> per quel che ci capisco è tutto ok anche li
<f843d0> MFe: sicuro che le casse funzionano?
<MFe> si
<helpmeplease> ok risolto grazie
<helpmeplease> domanda come faccio a sapere che i driver wi-fi sono coretti oppure sono generici?
<helpmeplease> se
<f843d0> helpmeplease: puoi vedere i driver in uso dalla periferica con lshw per esempio, o lspci -vvv
<helpmeplease> ok pero non mi dice se sono generici
<helpmeplease> es. avendo una scheda wi-fi su pci sul sito del produttore non ce nessun driver per questo chipset
<f843d0> helpmeplease: esattamente, quale è il problema?
<cristian_c> MFe: ma che guide hai seguito?
<MFe> forum.ubuntuxxxx  wiki.ubuntuxxxx ubuntuforums.org ecc
<MFe> i volumi ci sono
<MFe> la scheda la rileva
<MFe> pare che funziona tutto....fino alle casse appunto. ma pure quelle sono sicuro che funzionano
<helpmeplease> la rivela pero BCM4360 PCI-ID non ce sulla wiki di ubuntu no?
<helpmeplease> mi spiego meglio allora io sto seguendo la guida che ce su questo sito .... quindi usando i comandi riportati "lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4" il risultato è PCI-ID 14e4:43a0 ed come BCM4360 pero sul  sito dice che non sono compatibili
<MFe> devo andare. intanto grazie
<MFe> buona serata
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-07
<kameha> ciao
<kameha> questo pacchetto ttf-mscorefonts-installer mi sta dando problemi
<kameha> infotmazioni di aggiornamento  - scaricamento file dati extra non riuscito
<kameha> W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permesso negato)
<Idraaa> ciao a tutti
<krabador> una ne tagli , altre 2 saltano fuori
<Idraaa> cè un modo per interrompere il comando /list ???
<krabador> aspettare .
<Idraaa> :°D
<Idraaa> grazie, non pensavo che questo server era cosi grande
<krabador> cosa ti porta qui ?
<Idraaa> in realtà volevo chiedere aiuto
<krabador> se c'hai ripensato, #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idraaa> ma so che bisogna andarci piano
<Idraaa> sono appena entrato
<krabador> !chat | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idraaa> riguarda ubuntu
<krabador> !supporto | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !chiedi | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !qualcuno | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> Idraaa, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Idraaa> sto cercando di avvicinarmi a linux, ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot. Mi son reso conto che cosi mi viene troppo difficile cosi ho installato un virtualbox di oracle e ho ubuntu in emulazione da windows. Eseguita la macchina virtuale però mi da due opzioni, provare ubuntu o installarlo, con l'opzione prova parte ubuntu ma quando vado su riga di comando mi chiede di autenticarmi. Ma non
<Idraaa> cè modo, perchè chiede l'autentificazione se è una prova?
<krabador> Idraaa, credenziali di login di un utente ?
<Idraaa> krabador, ma se con la macchina virtuale non l'ho installato dove lo prendo il nome utente?
<krabador> Idraaa, ubuntu, senza password
<krabador> Idraaa, controlla md5 della iso ubuntu che hai scaricato
<krabador> !md5 | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<Idraaa> krabador, andata, ora mi studio questo md5 perchè non so di cosa parli. Grazie mille
<krabador> Idraaa, quella prova che fai da virtual box, falla facendo una pendrive usb
<krabador> o un dvd
<krabador> da far partire dalla macchina reale
<krabador> e non dalla virtuale
<krabador> la prova sarà un po' piu' obiettiva
<ExPBoy> troppo facile provarlo dalla live?
<Idraaa> krabador, sono lontano da capire di cosa mi stai parlando. Ora ho la riga di comando e per me è più che sufficente. Ho comprato un paio di guide pratiche ed è arrivato il momento di studiarle, ti ringrazio davvero tanto
<ExPBoy> ?
<Idraaa> ExPBoy, giuro non vi capisco, mi sbatto un pò prima di disturbare ulteriormente
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, non c'è molto da capire avrai scaricato una immagine iso credo
<ExPBoy> da quella immagine puoi creare una live su usb o dvd
<ExPBoy> che puoi usare per provare ubuntu
<claudio199191991> salve
<claudio199191991> ho bisogno di un aiutino qualcuno mi può essere d'aiuto?
<ExPBoy> !aiuto | claudio199191991
<ubot-it> claudio199191991: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Idraaa> ExPBoy, si esatto ubuntu 15.10 amd 64, ma non capisco il discorso macchina reale virtuale. Creando un live su usb posso evitare di usare la virtual box? Io vorrei rimanere su windows, e avere ubuntu in una normale finestra che posso ridurre a icona e chiudere in qualsiasi momento
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, adesso  non ti capisco io
<ExPBoy> claudio199191991, sei in un canale di supporto quindi niente privato grazie
<krabador> !chiedi  | claudio199191991
<ubot-it> claudio199191991: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ExPBoy> e 2
<krabador> ExPBoy, segnala persistenza
<ExPBoy> krabador, si ma se non ho frainteso Idraaa vorrebbe una finestra dentro a windows
<Idraaa> ExPBoy, haha immagino scusami. Ubuntu l'ho installato e quando accendo il pc mi fa scegliere tra win e ubuntu, cosi non va. Vorrei prenderci un pò la mano ma rimanendo su windows, ecco perchè ho pensato a questa virtualbox
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, il dualboot va benissimo
<krabador> Idraaa, al di la che si stia parlando di windows o linux, quello che hai scaricato dal sito di ubuntu è un file di tipo iso, se masterizzato o messo correttamente in pendrive tramite procedura, diventa il supoorto di installazione ubunut
<claudio199191991> expboy scusami ma non sono pratico perdonatemi tutti. Allora ho installata xubuntu su un notebook asus k 50 c come risoluzione video mi dà quella di default e non riesco a modificarla. Sapete consigliarmi come risolvere tale problema? Scusatemi ancora
<ExPBoy> non credo sia èossibile installare ubuntu dentro windows
<krabador> che puoi caricare dalla macchina , realmente, all'accensione
<krabador> no, non si puo' installare ubuntu dentro windows, se non in macchina virtuale.
<ExPBoy> esatto
<ExPBoy> ma dove stà il problema con il dualboot?
<krabador> Idraaa, la macchina virtuale, ha delle limitazioni abbastanza decise
<krabador> se ti interessa soltanto vedere esteticamente il sistema, puo' andare , ma per avere una reale stima di come funzioni, al minimo fa una prova reale, mandando in avvio un supporto di installazione usb o dvd
<krabador> !dvd | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Idraaa> ExPBoy, il problema è che non so da dove partire. E quando vado su internet da ubuntu dopo pochi minuti tutto si congela, mouse che si muove ma niente che funziona
<krabador> !usb | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> claudio199191991, apri il terminale
<krabador> claudio199191991, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> claudio199191991, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> quest'ultimo produrrà un indirizzo web, che devi incollare qui
<Idraaa> krabador, ma io già l'ho fatta quella procedura. Ho messo ubuntu su pendrive e l'ho installato correttamente sul computer. Ma non credete sia meglio prenderci un pò la mano con una macchina virtuale da win?
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, prima di installare sarebbe sempre opportuno provarlo potrebbe esserci hardware non supportato o roba simile
<krabador> Idraaa, no
<krabador> appunto, cosa che si fa opportunamente non da macchina virtuale
<ExPBoy> e ridaje co sta macchina virtuale....
<krabador> ExPBoy, lo sai come funziona con la roba punta e clicca ... :D
<ExPBoy> si lo so benissimo :)
<krabador> Idraaa, "Ho messo ubuntu su pendrive e l'ho installato correttamente sul computer." ---> usalo, e segnala tranquillamente qui se ci sono problemi
<ExPBoy> eh
<Idraaa> krabador, all'avvio parte subito xdm quindi è piuttosto intuitivo ma se ogni volta che vado su internet per cercare una risposta tutto si blocca e devo riavviare diventa inpossibile. Ecco perchè la macchina virtuale
<ExPBoy> claudio199191991, stiamo tutti aspettando l'indirizzo web
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, ok fai come vuoi
<claudio199191991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17087265/
<claudio199191991> penso che sia questo
<Idraaa> ExPBoy, grazie per l'aiuto
<krabador> claudio199191991, va installato il driver
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, ti abbiamo detto più volte come si dovrebbe fare
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, insisti con la tua idea che vuoi che ti dica?
<claudio199191991> krabador purtroppo non so come si fa ora sto facendo l'upgrading alla versione 16.04
<krabador> per la tua scheda , che è una delle piu' problematiche in ubuntu
<krabador> claudio199191991, non ti conviene
<krabador> ti conveniva chiedere
<claudio199191991> krabador cosa mi suggerisci di fare?
<ExPBoy> installare il driver?
<ExPBoy> :)
<krabador> claudio199191991, lubuntu , magari ultima versione 16.04
<krabador> claudio199191991, quanta ram hai ^
<Idraaa> ExPBoy, se mi puoi aiutare su come risolvere il problema su firefox io lo disinstallo windows
<krabador> ?
<claudio199191991> grazie expboy ma come ti dicevo non so come si installa....perdonatemi ma
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, faresti male a eliminare windows
<claudio199191991> krabador 2gb
<krabador> Idraaa, non è una questione di avere windows, o meno. È una questione di capire per quale motivo il tuo ubuntu non vada
<krabador> e se lo usi in virtuale, non lo capirai mai
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, hai masterizzato su usb?
<Idraaa> krabador, ho l'accesso ad internet solo dal computer. Avessi uno smartphone mi appoggerei a quello, ma appena entro su firefox tutto si blocca, dove le cerco le risposte??
<krabador> qui
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, hai masterizzato su usb?
<krabador> a cui puoi entrare installando un client irc
<Idraaa> ExPBoy si l'ho masterizzato su usb e poi ho cambiato i settaggi del bios per fare il boot da quella. Installato credo correttamente.
<ExPBoy> Idraaa, ok non istallare un cavolo fai il boot da chiavetta e poi usa l'opzione di prova e divertiti :)
<ExPBoy> se non va da chiavetta allora ne riparliamo
<Idraaa> krabador, ok ci provo. Speriamo non mi faccia lo stesso scherzo. Non so da dove cominciare per installare qualcosa su ubuntu ma ci provo
<ExPBoy> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<krabador> eh, ma firefox "gli si blocca"
<krabador> ExPBoy, dice di aver installato
<ExPBoy> orasi ma da live?
<ExPBoy> provasse da live porca... ehm
<krabador> Idraaa, carica quell'installazione, apri un terminale, digita sudo apt-get insatll hexchat
<Idraaa> krabador, io qui su windows uso mirc, cè un programma similare per Ubuntu?
<krabador> apri hexchat, ti connetti al server freenode
<krabador> ed entri qui
<krabador> claudio199191991, sta procedendo con il passaggio di versione?
<Idraaa> krabador, ok grazie arrivo subito, spero :°D
<krabador> claudio199191991, la precedente installazione che cos'era, e quando era stata installata ?
<ExPBoy> io invece me ne vado
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo apt-get install hexchat
<claudio199191991> per ora sta facendo l'upgrading, prima avevo xubuntu 15.04
<krabador> errori di battitura da parte mia, prima
<krabador> classix, 15.04 non è piu' supportata da molti mesi
<krabador> claudio199191991,
<claudio199191991> successivamente devo installare i driver video da quello che ho capito
<claudio199191991> ma ad ora non so come si installano
<krabador> claudio199191991, ti conviene scaricare 16.04, effettuare il ripristino, che di fatto reinstallerà senza formattare la partizione, mantenendo i dati
<krabador> !ripristino | claudio199191991
<ubot-it> claudio199191991: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> claudio199191991, sembra che da versioni successive a 12.04 non sia piu' supportata la scheda, si puo' provare con un parametro di avvio del kernel
<Idraaa> exit
<Idraaa> scusate
<krabador> Idraaa, eeeh, non funziona così ;)
<ExPBoy> :)
<claudio199191991> allora finisco di installare la versione 16.04 e vedo come va
<claudio199191991> siete davvero gentili tks
<krabador> di niente, ma quando hai dubbi, chiedi prima
<ExPBoy> claudio199191991, si ma non dirlo in giro ho una reputazione io :)
<claudio199191991> ahahah
<Idraaa> krabador, eccomi qua, di nuovo da windows però. Parte ubuntu, versione grafica, vado su riga di comando e mi chiede di nuovo un nome utente e psw. Questa volta però ubuntu senza psw non funziona
<krabador> Idraaa, hai detto di aver installato
<krabador> se hai installato , durante l'installazione hai dovuto creare un utente
<krabador> con user name e password
<krabador> è OVVIO che ubuntu senza password non funziona.
<Idraaa> krabador, ubuntu è installato. Ho fatto l'avvio e tutto funzionava
<Idraaa> krabador, wow ok, se l'ho dovuto creare allora non me lo ricordo. Devo reinstallare?
<krabador> ma l'hai rubato 'sto pc ?
<Idraaa> krabador, hahaha ma vaaaaa
<krabador> Idraaa, quanti anni fa hai installato per esserti dimenticato user e pass ?
<Idraaa> krabador, davvero non mi sembra che mi abbia chiesto di creare un'account. Ma se me l'ha chiesto sono sicuro della psw, cè modo di capire qualè il nome utente?
<Idraaa> krabador, magari da xdm dato che all'avvio non mi chiede ne user ne psw?
<krabador> Idraaa, se non ti chiede ne user , ne pass, ed entri direttamente sul desktop, è stata selezionata in installazione l'opzione per entrare direttamente senza richiesta pass
<Idraaa> krabador, però quando vado su riga di comando me la chiede
<krabador> Idraaa, se devi mandare comandi per gestire il sistema è ovvio
<krabador> chiede la pass
<krabador> ma non l'utente
<krabador> Idraaa, e per "riga di comando" intendi il terminale dentro l'ambiente grafico, o altro?
<Idraaa> krabador, mi chiede anche il nome utente
<krabador> Idraaa, lo fa, in una situazione che non riguarda chi ha un regolare accesso grafico.
<krabador> per questo ti sto chiedendo a cosa ti stai riferendo .
<Idraaa> krabador, ctrl+alt+f1
<krabador> e perchè ci devi andare ?
<krabador> nel terminale tty ?
<Idraaa> krabador, ma non lo so, per scrivere SUDO APT-GET INSTALL HEXCHAT
<krabador> magari minuscol o
<krabador> e magari dal terminale grafico.
<krabador> nessuno ti ha detto di farlo da tty.
<Idraaa> krabador, ah ok, e dove allora?
<krabador> Idraaa, clicca nell'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> scrivi  terminale
<krabador> clicchi sull'incona che apparirà
<Idraaa> krabador, aspetta faccio partire la macchina virtuale. Giusto per essere  sicuro di aver capito
<krabador> Idraaa, senti
<krabador> lascia perdere la macchina virtuale, se ubuntu parte ed arrivi al desktop senza passare per una richiesta di user e pass, apri il terminale e digita quanto detto
<krabador> se come dici, puoi essere sicuro della password, non avrai nessun problema.
<Idraaa> krabador, voglio solo essere sicuro di sapere dove trovare questo terminale
<Idraaa> krabador, ok in alto a sinistra ho un'icona "search your computer and online sources"
<Idraaa> krabador ok ok tutto chiaro
<claudio199191991> krabador
<claudio199191991> ho installato la versione ma la risoluzione dello schermo fa sempre pena
<krabador> claudio199191991, chiedi direttamente , non pingare
<krabador> claudio199191991, non hai effettuato un'installazione ma hai finito di fare un'aggiornamento
<krabador> e come ti ho detto, la tua scheda video purtroppo , in linux, è proporzionale a come stai definendo la risoluzione, non ti offender
<claudio199191991> ho capito adesso come si installano i driver? se vado alla voce schermo mi dà sempre quella di default
<claudio199191991> quindi non posso fare nulla quindi questa è la minestra?
<krabador> claudio199191991, e non credo che tu abbia capito
<krabador> o letto
<krabador> <krabador> claudio199191991, sembra che da versioni successive a 12.04 non sia piu' supportata la scheda, si puo' provare con un parametro di avvio del kernel
<claudio199191991> il problema che non so cosa sia un paramentro di avvio del kernel
<krabador> claudio199191991, non ti ho chiesto di farlo da solo
<krabador> ma di capire che oltre 12.04 ...
<claudio199191991> lo so anzi sei stato davvero gentile...
<krabador> claudio199191991, hai riavviato dopo la fine dell'aggiornamento ?
<claudio199191991> krabador sì
<krabador> claudio199191991, sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<krabador> modifichi     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<krabador> in    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset xforcevesa"
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> riavvii
<krabador> claudio199191991, spetta
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvii
<claudio199191991> fatto aspetto riavvio
<claudio199191991> riavviato ora?
<claudio199191991> krbador purtroppo non è cambiato nulla
<krabador> purtroppo hai una scheda pessima .
<krabador> e particolarmente vecchia
<krabador> claudio199191991, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<claudio199191991> krabador quindi mi consigli di lasciar perdere? ti ringrazio lo stesso sei stato davvero gentile
<krabador> claudio199191991, puoi provare installando 12.04
<claudio199191991> krabador ci proverò grazie ancora
<krabador> se installi, segui la guida segnalata
<claudio199191991> questa?  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari/Sis771-671
<krabador> claudio199191991, prima di andare, xrandr | pastebinit
<krabador> per favore
<claudio199191991> http: / /paste.ubuntu.com/17088206/
<claudio199191991> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17088206/
<claudio199191991> krabdor cosa ne pensi?
<idraaa> krabador, sono riuscito ad installare exchat e ad avviarlo
<idraaa> ma non riesco ad entrare nel server
<Idraaa> krabador, andata :D
<Idraaa> Grande, grazie mille
<bobone> buongiorno, come si fa a variare la luminosità dello schermo (Ubuntu 16.04 LTS)?
<idraaaa> bobone, l'unico consiglio che ti so dare è di non digitare mai /list  :°D
<bobone> dai ahahah
<bobone> krabador tu mi sai aiutare?
<idraaaa> bobone, invece tu mica mi sai dire come usare il comando list usando una parola chiave?
<bobone> idraaaa no io non so quasi nulla devi chiedere ai più esperti...
<idraaaa> tipo che ne so *qualcosa* ?
<idraaaa> bobone, ok grazie
<krabador> bobone,guarda tra le impostazioni
<bobone> krabador dalle impostazioni so, ma mi interesserebbe utilizzare una scociatoia
<krabador> e allora, fa una domanda precisa ;)
<bobone> krabador dato che con il tasto "fn" non funziona
<bobone> krabador scusami
<krabador> non scusarti con me, se non sei chiaro vai contro i tuoi interessi ;)
<krabador> bobone, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bobone> hai ragione, riconosco la mia pigrizia
<krabador> bobone, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<bobone> ok
<krabador> incolla il link prodotto dall'ultimo. Sai cos'è un link ?
<bobone> krabador ora mentre ti scrivevo stavo installando gli aggiornamenti per la prima volta dopo aver aggiornato a 16.04 quindi credo siano importanti, ora dovrei riavviare...riavvio subito o prima procedo come mi avevi detto?
<krabador> procedi prim.a
<krabador> *procedi prima.
<bobone> con la versione 14.04 avevo avuto dei problemi per aver installato ppa prima deglia ggiornamenti
<bobone> ok
<bobone> comunque sì, so cos'è un link e come si usa pastebin
<krabador> se sei passato a 16.04 da un sistema con ppa, puo' non essere andato tutto liscio
<krabador> bobone, chiedo per non perdere tempo
<bobone> no, sono passato cancellando la versione precedente
<bobone> formattandola
<krabador> puoi mandare il link?
<bobone> quindi credo si cancellino anche i ppa
<bobone> il link del comando di prima?
<krabador> se vuoi tenerlo tutto per te, fa pure, ma non è molto corretto quando si chiede assistenza...
<bobone> no certo te lo mando subito
<krabador> Idraaa, sistema operativo caricato, client irc correttamente installato e funzionante, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<bobone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17089452/
<krabador> Idraaa, in modo da contestualizzare l'hardware della macchina, relazionato al sistema che dici andare in freeze
<bobone> krabador ecco mandato il link
<krabador> bobone, notebook/fisso  ?
<bobone> notebook
<krabador> bobone, li vedo i messaggi arrivare ;)
<ubuntuforever> Salve, ho un asus con 2gb di ram e processore celeron a 64 bit. Monto ubuntu 14.04 lts 32bit e devo dire che occupa meno memoria, ma perchè è meno reattivo del 64? Inoltre vorrei provare la 16.04 è stabile? non voglio provare le distro, unity mi piace un sacco :/
<krabador> bobone, marca/modello ?
<ubuntuforever> Premetto che uso questo pc a scopo universitario : programmazione basica, pdf,internet e qualche progetto a livello circuitale
<krabador> ubuntuforever, fa un supporto di installazione di 16.04 , della versione che vuoi, provala in live
<krabador> vedi come ti sembra, con il pc a tua disposizione
<bobone> krabador ho un Asus TP 300 l
<bobone> è una "elle" ;)
<ubuntuforever> krabador , mi consigli di provare la 32? so che la 16.04 occupa tanta ram rispetto alla 14
<krabador> bobone, cat /etc/default/grub/ | pastebinit
<krabador> ubuntuforever, con cpu a 64bit, va di 64bit, ma provale entrambe
<krabador> in modo da contestualizzare il tuo focus prestazionale, e scegliere quella che ti sembra vada meglio
<krabador> solo che, ormai da anni, ma specialmente ultimamente si sta spostando concretamente tutto a 64 bit
<bobone> krabador mi dice che non è una directory e nella riga sotto che si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura
<krabador> bobone, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<bobone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17089618/
<krabador> bobone, bene, riavvia e torna qui
<bobone> per tornare qui è sufficiente tornare su ubuntu chat o devo salvare un link in paticolare?
<krabador> nessun link particolare, "supporto tecnico" dall'accesso web
<bobone> ok grazie mille
<idraaaa> krabador, e?????
<krabador> Idraaa, ma sei sicuro di essere inesperto solo di linux '
<krabador> ?
<idraaaa> krabador, mai detto di essere esperto. Ma prima di fare qualcosa vorrei capire a che serve
<krabador> Idraaa, te l'ho spiegato.
<bobone> krabador eccomi qua
<krabador> Idraaa, non ti ho dato dell'esperto, infatti ;)
<goldbr> Buongiorno a tutti
<goldbr> scusate
<krabador> !ciao | goldbr
<ubot-it> goldbr: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> bobone, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<goldbr> parlavo con un tecnico del mio hosting
<goldbr> e mi diceva
<goldbr> che passando alla ubuntu 14
<goldbr> avrei avuto supporto tecnico per 3 anni
<krabador> bobone, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    questa linea la fai diventare     GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi_osi="
<goldbr> in che senso?
<idraaaa> krabador, "Idraaa, in modo da contestualizzare l'hardware della macchina, relazionato al sistema che dici andare in freeze" dai non ci credo che qui tutti sanno di che parli :°D
<goldbr> dove si chiede?
<krabador> goldbr, non parlare in piu' linee
<goldbr> ok
<krabador> Idraaa, non avere fretta di parlare per altri ;)
<krabador> Idraaa, manda i comandi indicati, e posta il risultato dell'ultimo
<goldbr> dove si chiede il supporto per ubuntu?
<idraaaa> krabador, yes cheef :D grazie
<krabador> bobone, una volta fatto, salvi chiudi, sudo update-grub riavvii
<bobone> ok
<krabador> goldbr, qui
<krabador> goldbr, fa una domanda diretta tutta insieme :D
<krabador> !chiedi | goldbr
<ubot-it> goldbr: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | goldbr
<ubot-it> goldbr: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<goldbr> ho aggiornato a ubuntu 14 dalla 12 e poi non sono più riuscito ad entrare con NoMachine allo stesso account che prima utilizzavo normalmente
<goldbr> non mi fa più entrare
<goldbr> qualcuno ha un idea?
<krabador> goldbr, verificato la configurazione del software in questione ?
<goldbr> veramente ho provato a disinstallarla e reinstallarla
<Mr_Pan> !nomachine
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nomachine'
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<krabador> goldbr, controlla la configurazione del software in questione
<krabador> goldbr, consultando la loro documentazione
<bobone> krabador ecco ho riavviato
<krabador> bobone, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<bobone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17089960/
<goldbr> ragazzi sto parlando di server xn
<krabador> bobone, prova i tasti fn
<goldbr> nxserver
<bobone> krabador sei un mago
<Idraaa> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17089912/
<bobone> ma se lo sai fare tu non possono farlo direttamente i programmatori?
<goldbr> bobone dici a me?
<bobone> goldbr no dico a krabador
<krabador> bobone, perchè i programmatori sono tanti, e spesso finisce in rissa :D
<bobone> ahahah ok ho capito come funziona allora ahaha
<bobone> grazie mille dell'aiuto gentilissimo
<bobone> ciao a tutti
<krabador> bobone, le impostazioni del kernel cercano di coprire la stragrande maggioranza dell'hardware in circolazione. Di fronte ad hardware che presenta delle particolarità , le impostazioni rimangono in default per permettere all'ì'utente di impostare il parametro necessario
<krabador> ma non lo saprà mai.
<goldbr> ragazzi una domanda: se ricompilo un kernel minimale e poi aggiungo una periferica o dell'altra RAM, che succede?
<Idraaa> goldbr, stica :°D
<goldbr> ma nessuno mi sa aiutare?
<krabador> Idraaa, hai un disco da 40 e un disco da 80 gb ata
<Idraaa> krabador, ne ho 4 di dischi in teoria.
<krabador> Idraaa, se non conosci la risposta ad una questione riportata da un utente, non rispondere a caso, questo canale ha il log
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, free | pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> goldbr, se ricompilo un kernel minimale e poi aggiungo una periferica o dell'altra RAM, che succede? ---> servirebbe poi il modulo necessario per l'hardware che devi aggiungere
<Idraaa> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090180/
<goldbr> perchè non mi fa rientrare il desktop remoto nomachine dopo che ho aggiornato ubuntu alla 14?
<krabador> goldbr, è una questione riguardante la configurazione di quel software. Non è presente nei repo ubuntu, e questa risorsa si occupa specificamente del lato tecnico del sistema ubuntu
<krabador> goldbr, contatta le risorse ufficiali nomachine
<goldbr> esiste un alrto modo per connettermi in remoto con ubuntu?
<goldbr> esiste un alrto modo per connettermi in remoto con ubuntu a livello di gui?
<krabador> goldbr, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/DesktopRemoto
<krabador> Idraaa, e gli altri 2 ?
<Idraaa> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090166/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090169/    http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090180/
<krabador> Idraaa, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<Idraaa> krabador, No LSB modules are available.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090363/
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Idraaa, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<Idraaa> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090487/   http://paste.ubuntu.com/17090506/
<Idraaa> krabador, ma da dove diavolo scrivi, da Kepler? dai l'hai scritto tu Ubuntu :°D
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo apt-get install nvidia-304
<krabador> Idraaa, aspetta un attimo
<krabador> hai mandato il comando ?
<Idraaa> krabador, si
<krabador> ok, quando ha fatto riavvia, torna qui . Il comando installa il driver nvidia per la scheda video. Ubuntu 15.10, in tuo possesso, cesserà di essere supportato a luglio 2016
<Idraaa> krabador, si scrivi da kepler :D
<Idraaa> krabador, una volta avviato era tutto bloccato. Ho schiacciato il tasto reset
<krabador> Idraaa, adesso da dove stai scrivendo  ?
<Idraaa> krabador, una volta riavviato tutto ok, da hexchat con ubuntu
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Idraaa> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091007/
<krabador> Idraaa, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Idraaa> krabador, sembra non fare nulla, cursore fermo a capo del comando
<krabador> sta facendo, quando avrà finito di fare gli aggiornamenti, darà il risultato .-
<ubuntuforever> Salve , ho installato ubuntu 16.04 sul mio asus. Ha un celeron 2830 e 2gb di ram. Ubuntu all'avvio mi occupa circa 950 mega, è possibile ridurre tutta questa eccessiva memoria?
<ubuntuforever> con la 14.04 prendeva molto meno ram
<akis24> ubuntuforever: e tu installa xubuntu o lubuntu
<ubuntuforever> la unity la trovo molto ma molto bella, le altre distro non mi piacciono(le ho già provate tutte), c'è qualche modo per risovlere questo problema?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, unity arriva a far occupare il sistema, quel coefficiente.
<krabador> ubuntuforever, in linux, il concept di base, comunque, è quello di usarla , la ram .
<ubuntuforever> krabador , il fatto è che se apro 2 tab di firefox il pc già inizia a rallentare di brutto, poco mi importa se ciuccia tanta ram. Purtoppo non posso fare un upgrade fisico poichè la ram è saldata. Con uno swap non risolvo nulla?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, la swap puo' diventare memoria di sistema, nel momento esaurisce quella disponibile, solo che la sua velocità non è paragonabile alla ram, in quanto è sul disco
<krabador> ubuntuforever, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> ubuntuforever, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Idraaa> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091611/
<krabador> ubuntuforever, il web, con qualsiasi browser , è diventato pesante, cosi' come i browsers .
<krabador> Idraaa, praticamente non avevi mai effettuato aggiornamenti
<ubuntuforever> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  kabrador
<krabador> Idraaa, o sono passati 6 mesi
<ubuntuforever> krabador *
<krabador> ubuntuforever, copia ed incolla uno alla volta i comandi che ti ho mandato , nel terminale
<Mr_Pan> ubuntuforever, è un netbook  ?  se si niente upgrade ram ...
<Idraaa> krabador, l'ho installato non da tanto tempo ma vero mai fatto un'aggiornamento
<krabador> Idraaa, adesso riavvia, e mettiti ad usare il sistema
<ubuntuforever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091634/
<ubuntuforever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091634/
<ubuntuforever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091634/
<ubuntuforever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091634/
<ubuntuforever> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17091634/
<Mr_Pan> lol
<gigirock> ubuntuforever: lspci | pastebinit dovremmo capire che hardware hai a disposizione
<Idraaa> krabador, mentre mi davi le dritte ho dato un'occhiata ai due libri che ho acquistato. Mi sembra di capire che sono davvero inutili
<ubuntuforever> krabador , scusami ma era caduta la linea (oggi è un pò pessima) .
<krabador> ubuntuforever, la swap ce l'hai , e nel quantitativo consigliabile, per il tuo sistema
<Idraaa> krabador, mi sai dire dove trovare del materiale free in italiano?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, non è caduta la linea, se stato cacciato dal bot, in quanto non si possono incollare piu' di 6 linee
<krabador> !wiki | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> eccolo ;)
<Idraaa> krabador, grazie
<ubuntuforever> ah ok ahah. kabrador so che ho lo swap, ma è sull'hardisk. E se lo passassi su una sd 8gb classe 10? noterei miglioramenti?
<ubuntuforever> purtroppo si, è un netbook ''moderno''. Precisamente un asus f200ma (senza touch)
<krabador> ubuntuforever, non piu' di tanto, e non è consigliabile stressare una sd per uno scopo del genere, in quanto non sono della resistenza necessaria
<krabador> per un uso del genere
<ubuntuforever> Quindi mi consigliate una distro? lubuntu no, la vedo un pò troppo scarna. Xubuntu?
<krabador> ubuntuforever, delle piu' leggere , scegli quella che ti piace di piu'.
<krabador> ubuntu mate , xubuntu, lubuntu
<ubuntuforever> Tra queste tre quale mi consigli? La unity mi piace molto poichè ho tutto a portata di mano
<gigirock> Eh
<krabador> ubuntuforever, ubuntu mate, ha mate, che sarebbe gnome2, di cui hanno fatto un fork, quando ha smesso di essere supportato da gnome foundation, in uscita del 3
<krabador> xubuntu ha xfce, discretamente leggero
<krabador> lubuntu lxde, il piu' leggero di tutti i DE, ma ad interpretazione "un pò troppo scarna" :D
<ubuntuforever> xfce non è male, ho seguito una guida per avviare le animazioni ma mi sono ritrovato con il sistema operativo bloccato krabador ahah
<krabador> ubuntuforever, se fai una pendrive usb, con una alla volta e le provi in live, in controtendenza con quanto precisato da te precedentemente :D ,  puoi scegliere in base a quella che ti fa stare piu' comodo
<ubuntuforever> Comunque vi ringrazio per le informazioni! Risposte secche e decide in tempi ristrettissimi. Grazie e buona serata :)
<krabador> ubuntuforever, beh, con tutto il rispetto, ma in un sistema dove si cerca la massima reattività ed ottimizzazione di ram, proprio gli effetti grafici sono una cosa da non prendere mai in considerazine
<krabador> ubuntuforever, buona serata a te
<ubuntuforever> krabador volevo mettere solo le animazioni per ridurre ad incona le app, tutto qui ahah
<krabador> in un ambiente grafico non munito di un compositor, per avere animazioni, ne va installato uno, che se installato male, puo' dare problemia
<ubuntuforever> Avevo seguito una guida che avevo trovato sul web ed ha funzionato. appena ho riavviato non è più partito
<krabador> ubuntuforever, se guida non uffiiciale, ovvio
<krabador> ma in bocca al lupo per tutto
<frenzarectah> hi guys
<frenzarectah> anyone knows a nice java channel?
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17095979/
<cecchini> pacchetto "samba-libs:i386" manca un newline
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096127/
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096127/
<krabador> cecchini, da quanto tempo vieni qui?
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096159/
<cecchini> krabador, ciao dell'ultimo comando non mi risponde col link
<cecchini> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096221/
<cecchini> krabador, dicevo ho inviato i suindicati link per segnalare l'error code
<krabador> un attimo.
<cecchini> krabador, grazie
<krabador> cecchini, i comandi idicati in questo canale, si mandano esattamente come sono indicati, per evitare errori , l'utente è il caso che faccia copia/incolla nel terminale, succeduto da invio
<cecchini> ok va bene ripeto le operazioni ok
<cecchini> krabador, ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096587/
<krabador> cecchini, dpkg -l | grep samba | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096665/
<krabador> cecchini, uname -a | pastebinit
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096746/
<krabador> cecchini, sudo apt-get remove --purge samba-libs
<krabador> cecchini, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebint
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096933/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep samba | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, prima che si presentasse il presente problema ho installato synaptic non vorrei avesse creato qualche problema
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17096985/
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y remove --purge samba-libs | pastebinit
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097019/
<krabador> cecchini, ls -la /var/lib/dpkg/info | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097085/
<krabador> cecchini, cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-libs:i386.preinst | pastebinit
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097196/
<daniele_> ciao a tutti
<daniele_> Qualcuno sa come risolvere i problemi di tearing con intel?
<krabador> daniele_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> daniele_, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> cecchini, cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-libs:i386.list | pastebinit
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097379/
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097396/
<krabador> cecchini, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/samba-libs:i386.*
<krabador> cecchini, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> daniele_, ls -la /etc/X11/ | pastebinit
<daniele_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097573/
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097653/
<krabador> cecchini, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/libsmbclient:i386.*
<krabador> cecchini, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097742/
<krabador> cecchini, sei di fronte ad una corruzione post installazione/aggiornamento di qualcosa, per procedura non conclusa correttamente
<krabador> cecchini, df -h | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, capisco
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097849/
<krabador> cecchini, sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall samba-libs libsmbclient | pastebinit
<cecchini> krabador, puo dipendere da qualche settore danneggiato del disco?
<cecchini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17097950/
<krabador> cecchini, quanti anni ha il disco in cui è presente ubuntu ?
<cecchini> ha 2 anni e mezzo circa
<krabador> era esattamente quello di cui ti stavo per parlare, a riguardo di questo tipo di corruzione
<cecchini> krabador, secondo me sono i settori del disco infatti volevo prendere un secondo hd interno ricordi
<krabador> eeeh "ricordi" ---> i motivi possono essere i piu' vari , anche per collezionismo
<cecchini> capisco cmq grazie
<krabador> cecchini, con la tua frequenza su queste risorse, pensa a ricordarti tu, di mandare correttamente i comandi indicati ;)
<cecchini> krabador, :D va bene
<krabador> ram e hd sulla via del tramonto , possono portare a questo .
<krabador> cecchini, sudo lshw -C disk | pastebinit
<krabador> cecchini, ":D va bene" ---> dopo gli anni passati, nel tuo caso sarebbe trolling, se no ;)
<cecchini> krabador, penso sia il disco è arrivato il momento di aprirmi a nuovi orizzonti sdd hd
<cecchini> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17098160/
<krabador> cecchini, cioè, hai ubuntu su un datatraveler???
<cecchini> ho un pc con lubuntu e ho questa memoria con xubuntu
<daniele_> scusate ho dovuto spegnere il computer. mi sono perso qualche passo dopo l'ultimo pastebin mio?
<krabador> cecchini, e quanto prentendi che duri un'installazione di un sistema operativo, su una pendrive, con tutte le letture/scritture del caso?
<cecchini> krabador, proprio per questo motivo uso il lubuntu sull'altro pc non sn entrato cn quello perchè volevo che i link si riferissero a questa specifica situazione
<krabador> daniele_, si puo' abilitare un parametro  "TearFree" , in un file di configurazione della intel in xorg.conf.d
<daniele_> Eh ma dovrei crearla io la cartella xorg.conf.d?
<krabador> cecchini,un sistema su pendrive, si puo' avere per giocare, non seriamente.
<krabador> daniele_, si
<daniele_> Come dovrei creare allora il file di configurazione intel?
<luca98888> ciao, ho scaricato l'interfaccia di lubuntu su ubuntu come faccio a tornare ad unix
<luca98888> qualcuno puo aiutarmi???
<luca98888> scusate unity
<krabador> daniele_, eccomi, allora sudo mkdir /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<daniele_> agli ordini :)
<krabador> luca98888, chiudi sessione, selezioniu unity
<daniele_> fatto
<krabador> daniele_, echo -e 'Section "Device"\n Identifier "Intel Graphics"\n Driver "Intel"\n Option "AccelMethod" "sna"\n Option "TearFree" "true"\nEndSection' | sudo tee /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<krabador> riavvii
<luca98888> krab ma come faccio su lubuntu
<daniele_> sempre con sudo davanti?
<luca98888> come faccio
<krabador> luca98888, "ho scaricato l'interfaccia di lubuntu su ubuntu " ---> quindi hai ubuntu
<krabador> chiudi sessione , è nel menu
<luca98888> lo so, ma anche la finestra del login è lubuntu
<luca98888> oggi ho installato il tema Lubuntu sul mio computer, pensando che dopo aver eseguito un accesso io potessi scegliere tranquillamente un altro tema ad esempio Ubuntu.
<luca98888> Invece no, adesso quando riaccendo il PC mi ritrovo con la scritta Lubuntu (con il tema blu) non più quella di Ubuntu con lo schermo rosa (per intenderci).
<luca98888> Adesso come faccio a togliere definitivamente Lubuntu e tenere come predefinito Ubuntu?
<luca98888> Per favore aiuto, se avete bisogno di più informazioni ditemelo.
<krabador> luca98888, una delle icone in alto a destra, del login screen di lubuntu , ti fa selezionare il tipo di sessinoe
<krabador> *sessione
<krabador> luca98888, non incollare poemi, c'è un bot che impedisce il flood
<krabador> luca98888, mischiare ambienti grafici nella stessa installazione, è abbastanza sconsigliato
<daniele_> krabador, grazie mille, sembra andare molto meglio dopo il riavvio :)))
<luca98888> lo so, ho fatto un casino vorrei tornare ad ubuntu, scusami se sono duro a capire ma mi potresti spiegare bene i passaggi
<krabador> daniele_, ottimo
<krabador> daniele_, per qualsiasi cosa riguardante il sistema , torna pure qui
<krabador> <krabador> luca98888, una delle icone in alto a destra, del login screen di lubuntu , ti fa selezionare il tipo di sessione
<luca98888> si
<krabador> selezioni quella che ti serve, metti user e pass, accedi.
<luca98888> ce ne una sola, quella che sto usando adesso
<luca98888> con lubuntu
<luca98888> scusami ma non sono pratico di linux
<luca98888> anche se esco dalla sessione, comunque dopo rietro con lubuntu
<luca98888> per piacere potete aiutarmi???
<luca98888> va be grazie
<calimero_82> buonasera
<calimero_82> ho usato dd per installare la iso di lubuntu 16.04 su una penna usb, ma al riavvio non riesce a fare il boot dalla suddetta
<calimero_82> scusate masterizzare non installare sulla penna
<caveat-> calimero_82: come mai?
<calimero_82> non lo so caveat-
<calimero_82> ho tolto anche il fastboot
<calimero_82> dal dvd mi parte ma se provo dalla chiave no
<caveat-> il filesystem sulla usb qual e`?
<calimero_82> fat32
<calimero_82> su gparted mi da non allocato
<calimero_82> forse ho sbagliato nel comando dd?
<caveat-> sudo fdisk -l
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17101174/ caveat-
<caveat-> sudo blkid
<caveat-> calimero_82: sudo blkid -o list
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17101350/ caveat-
<calimero_82> scusa se son lento, sto avendo problemi a casa
<caveat-> calimero_82: gia` cha ci siamo, df -T
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17101446/ caveat-
<caveat-> calimero_82: hai chiavetta e cd inseriti?
<calimero_82> no solo chiave
<caveat-> quant'e` grossa?
<caveat-> da quanto giga e`?
<calimero_82> la chiave 2 gb
<calimero_82> non si leggeva dai grafici? 1,8 gb
<caveat-> calimero_82: apt-cache policy syslinux
<caveat-> quali grafici?
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17101556/
<calimero_82> fdisk
<caveat-> gia`
<calimero_82> è troppo piccola come penna?
<caveat-> no.  apt-cache policy syslinux
<calimero_82> l ho dato apt-cache
<caveat-> e?
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17101556/ caveat-
<calimero_82> l'avevo messo sopra senza mettere il tuo nick
<caveat-> calimero_82: allora prova con: sudo isohybrid percorso/della.iso
<calimero_82> scusami se chiedo: a che serve questo comando?
<caveat-> a rendere bootable la iso
<caveat-> calimero_82: prima, se vuoi, dai:  cd /media/fabiopc/Lubuntu
<caveat-> e che c'e` dentro?
<caveat-> la chiavetta e` sdb. giusto?
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> c'è la iso smontata
<caveat-> montata vorrai dire?
<calimero_82> sisi sorry
<caveat-> hai gia` dato sudo isohybrid percorso/della.iso  ?
<calimero_82> no
<caveat-> calimero_82: dovresti
<caveat-> metti il percorso del file .iso
<calimero_82> ok
<caveat-> calimero_82: hai il percorso assoluto della .iso?
<caveat-> che ti dice:  file percorso/della/iso?
<calimero_82> ho fatto
<caveat-> cosa?
<calimero_82> sudo isohybrid /home/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<calimero_82> oh cacchio aspetta
<caveat-> e cosa ha dato in output?
<calimero_82> no aspetta mi so sbagliato con la iso
<caveat-> ah si`?
<calimero_82> sto anche al cell
<calimero_82> eh questa è la 14.04
<caveat-> oh no, al cell no.
<calimero_82> ho attaccato
<caveat-> quindi, ricapitolando?
<calimero_82> che ho sbagliato tutto, volevo mettere la 16.04 su penna invece ho messo la 14.04
<caveat-> calimero_82: non fare altro
<caveat-> trova il percorso assoluto della iso che ti interesa masterizzare
<caveat-> e posta l'output di:  file percorso/della/iso/chetiinteressa.iso
<calimero_82> sta sull harddisk esterno, dovrei collegarlo al pc
<caveat-> allora non se ne fa nulla?
<calimero_82> sisi lo faccio
<caveat-> subito?
<calimero_82> se preferisci che lo faccio domani no problem
<calimero_82> non è urgente
<caveat-> quanto ci impieghi?
<calimero_82> tanto a me il supporto scade a fine mese
<caveat-> non ho capito
<calimero_82> dico la 15.10 scade a giugno
<calimero_82> non ho urgenza di installare subito la 1604
<calimero_82> era solo capire il perchè non partisse il boot da penna
<caveat-> quanto ci impieghi?
<calimero_82> lo faccio ora
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> ho fatto file e il percorso
<calimero_82> non è successo niente
<caveat-> impossibile
<caveat-> l'iso si trova sull'hd esterno, quindi?
<caveat-> il percorso della iso e`?
<calimero_82> media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati
<caveat-> Scaricati e poi il nome del file .iso
<caveat-> allora   file /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/fjsfjlfsfjljfs.iso
<calimero_82> risolto non avevo scritto il file .iso, scusami, sto intronato
<caveat-> quindi, l'output?
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102123/ caveat-
<caveat-> calimero_82: ok
<calimero_82> caveat-:  rifaccio il comando dd allora
<calimero_82> caveat-: ?
<caveat-> no
<caveat-> allora, dai:   ls -l /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<caveat-> posta l'output
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102257/ caveat-
<caveat-> calimero_82: e` da un po' che l'hai scaricata?
<calimero_82> si perchè ?
<caveat-> calimero_82: dai:   touch /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<caveat-> touch /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<caveat-> poi ridai:  ls -l /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso e posta l'output
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102340/ caveat-
<caveat-> calimero_82: ok
<caveat-> adesso:  sudo isohybrid /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<calimero_82> fatto
<caveat-> ha dato qualche output?
<calimero_82> no
<caveat-> allora ridai:  file /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/fjsfjlfsfjljfs.iso
<caveat-> no, scusa
<caveat-> col nome corretto, ovviamente
<caveat-> e ls -l /media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102412/ cav
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102430/ caveat-
<calimero_82> devo procedere a dd?
<calimero_82> we caveat-
<caveat-> sorry
<caveat-> calimero_82: sudo blkid
<caveat-> calimero_82: non ti sembra che stiamo girando in tondo al problema, senza realmente affrontarlo? Hai questa sensazione?
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102612/ caveat-
<calimero_82> cioè che dovrei fa?
<caveat-> adesso l'ultimo passo
<caveat-> gli ultimi
<calimero_82> dimmi
<caveat-> calimero_82: output di:  mount
<calimero_82> devo scrivere solo mount?
<caveat-> si`
<caveat-> lc
<caveat-> (lc non c'entra niente)
<calimero_82> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17102846/ caveat-
<caveat-> calimero_82:    sudo umount /media/sdb1
<caveat-> calimero_82: no scusa,    sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<caveat-> calimero_82:
<caveat-> secondo te, qual e` quello corretto?
<caveat-> non farlo
<calimero_82> dev
<calimero_82> devo smontare la penna giusto
<calimero_82> prima di dd?
<caveat-> sudo umount /media/fabiopc/Lubuntu
<caveat-> oppure sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<caveat-> la prima e` quella corretta
<calimero_82> fatto l ha smontata caveat-
<caveat-> ok
<calimero_82> ho fatto sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<caveat-> sicuro che e` smontata ora?
<calimero_82> ho fatto il comando umount con dev
<calimero_82> quello che m hai scritto
<caveat-> se vai in /media/fabiopc/Lubuntu, riesci a listare il contenuto?
<calimero_82> non lo vede
<calimero_82> non compare lubuntu
<calimero_82> ma solo l hd esterno
<calimero_82> si l ha smontata
<calimero_82> è montato solo l hd esterno e non la penna caveat-
<caveat-> ora dd if=/media/fabiopc/c116ec2d-f35c-4cad-a68f-a0e88355bd1d/fabiopc/Scaricati/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<caveat-> vorra` sudo?
<calimero_82> io avevo messo pure bs =4M
<calimero_82> lo metto o no il bs?
<caveat-> bs=BYTES read and write up to BYTES bytes at a time
<caveat-> cioe`... leggi e scrivi fino a 4M bytes per volta
<caveat-> ma si`
<calimero_82> non va bene?
<caveat-> non so se sia utile o meno
<caveat-> influente o ininfluente
<calimero_82> ok non lo metto
<calimero_82> sta andando
<caveat-> vedremo se bootera` o meno
<caveat-> ma avevi scelto da bios di bootare da pendrive, giusto?
<calimero_82> si
<calimero_82> finito caveat- la devo provare
<calimero_82> esco e rientro
<calimero_82> da live
<caveat-> ok
<calimero_82> se non rientro va tutto ok
<calimero_82> spengo il pc e vado a dormire
<calimero_82> notte a tutti e grazie caveat-
<caveat-> calimero_82:
<caveat-> collegati dalla live a irc
<calimero_82> ok
<calimero_82> funziona
<calimero_82> buonanotte a tutti
<calimero_82> grazie caveat-
<caveat-> ok, notte
<calimero_82> ah un ultimissima caveat-
<calimero_82> la logica imporrebbe di passare alla 16.04 ma ho letto che ci sono ancora problemini nella 16.04
<calimero_82> conviene rimettersi la 14.04 e aspettare che esca la 16.04.1?
<caveat-> non ne so nulla a riguardo
<calimero_82> tu usi ubuntu?
<caveat-> poi, tu ancora non l'hai installata
<caveat-> no
<calimero_82> va bene
<calimero_82> buonanotte
<caveat-> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-08
<Giant> Ciao, c'è un modo per collegare iPhone ad ubuntu ultima versione
<gigirock> Giant, semplice risposta no,
<Giant> Ecco..
<owen> salve
<owen> vorrei sapere quale versione di ubuntu posso installare su chiavetta usb
<wilde> buona sera a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | wilde
<ubot-it> wilde: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<wilde> vorrei collegare la mia stampante canon pixma mp250
<wilde> che funziona benissimo direttamente sul pc
<wilde> ma non riesco a prenderla sul router
<wilde> il modem la collega e le assegna una posizione
<wilde> ma su ubuntu 16.04 64bit sto smadonnando assai
<wilde> ho seguito varie guide ma nulla che mi bbia portato risultati
<wilde> compreso i pacchetti tar.gz presi dal sito
<wilde> ehm...nessuno mi aiuta?
<gigirock> wilde, leggi sul pannello della stampante quale ip gli e' stato assegnato....
<wilde> devo ricollegarla al pc ?
<gigirock> wilde, la stampante e' wifi ?
<wilde> non ha il tasto wi fi no
<wilde> però collegata al router il pc dovrebbe dialogarci uguale
<krabador> eeeh dovrebbe
<gigirock> wilde, it should
<wilde> allora rgassuoli,nessun indirizzo ip io vedo
<wilde> c'è l'url relativo al collegamento usb
<wilde> io gli avevo cambiato la posizione,mettendo quella assegnata dal modem
<wilde> ma non gli piace uguale
<wilde> adesso la ho collagata al pc
<gigirock> wilde, it's hard life
<wilde> why you speak me in english?
<wilde> i'm italian,and not i'm so happy
<gigirock> lol
<wilde> but the name is mine,yep
<wilde> tornando a voi :)
<wilde> colleghiamo questa stampante che ogni volta portarla vicino al pc è scocciante,non ho posizioni migliori
<gigirock> wilde, allora adesso sulla stampante ci sara' un menu.... che ti fa stampare una pagina con la configurazione .......
<wilde> si ho fatto tutto
<gigirock> eh se lo rendi noto anche a noi ne saremmo veramente felici
<wilde> ho letto su un altra canon senza tasto wi fi,non era la mp250 ma uguale la configurazione
<krabador> da un minuto all'altro hai risolto ?
<wilde> si,su una guida diceva che sulle impostazioni,su il simbolo di g senza la barra,dovevo poi premere il tasto color,fagli fare tutto il casino e riavviare la stampante
<wilde> manco è andata bene
<wilde> no,sono arrivata qui dopo che per tutta la mattina ci ho provato da sola
<wilde> cioè dico,il modem gli da la sua posizine,il pc è collegato allo stesso wifi,perchè è così difficilefar dialogare i due da li?
<wilde> mi arrendo?
<gigirock> wilde, vai di la in cucina bevi un bicchiere d'acqua poi torna e rileggi cosa hai scritto..... pensi che si possa capire ?
<wilde> cosa dovresti capire?Sulla configurazione della stampante ho seguito i passi da fare
<wilde> su synaptic il pacchetto cnijfilter non lo trova
<wilde> l'ho scaricato in ta.gz e non me lo installa
<wilde> ho aggiunto il repository inameiname e qualcosa non ca
<wilde> va
<wilde> la stampante collegata al pc funziona,attaccata al modem la vede inattiva
<wilde> certo,non sono nè un programmatore nè un compilatore,le mie risorse disponibili per seguire le guide sono quelle che sono e arrivo qui da voi
<wilde> se no non venivo
<gigirock> wilde, allora collega la stampante al pc 'un ultima volta' poi ti colleghi al web della stampante e da li imposti alcuni parametri che la faranno funzionare in maniera 'definitiva'
<wilde> ah, e questa è un altra cosa.ma nulla ho visot per la confgurazione online
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Stampa
<wilde> il fileperò non è proprio identico
<wilde> no,non ho proprio idea.se la stampante funziona i driver stnno al posto giusto
<wilde> non riescio a capire perchè questa strada allucinante per una cosa così semplice
<wilde> io sono arrivata ai driver tar.gz e non so che farci visto che nn me li installa
<wilde> http://www.canon.it/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mp_series/pixma_mp250.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=Linux%20%2864-bit%29
<wilde> qui per l'esattezza
<krabador> wilde, hai estratto i files?
<wilde> però se nessuno può darmi supporto ditemelo che non sto come un imvìbecille ad aspettare
<wilde> si l'ho fatto
<wilde> dalla stessa cartella estratti co dato ./config
<wilde> ma non fa nulla
<wilde> abilitato il repository che ti avevo detto qualcosa pure non va bene
<krabador> wilde, senti
<krabador> questo canale è ufficiale, gestito per gli utenti da volontari
<wilde> vieni al dunque
<krabador> se non ti piacciono le attese, frutto di lavoro di chi occupa queste risorse
<krabador> libero/a di uscire
<krabador> e di tornare successivamente
<wilde> non ho detto chenon mi piacciono,solo sapere se qualcuno mi aiuta
<krabador> non essendo un call center, le risposte arrivano quando arrivano
<wilde> anche io contribuisco alla comunità :/
<krabador> quindi o ti metti con quest'ottica, o grazie per averci visitato :)
<gigirock> Ehi
<xubu> buonasera al anale
<xubu> *canale (pardon per l'equivoco)
<xubu> non riesco a collegare un disco esterno usb 3.0 a virtualbox, qualche suggerimento? grazie
<xubu> è difficile la domanda o la risposta?
<xubu> bye
<dandi85> come si istalla?
<dandi85> cioè
<dandi85> '
<_Doc_> buonasera a tutti
<_Doc_> che programma posso usare per stampare delle copertine per cd?
<daniele_> Salve ragazzi
<daniele_> Ho un problema con i driver della mia scheda video nVidia
<daniele_> Quando installo i driver nvidia-361 al riavvio mi ritrovo con un pc inutilizzabile
<daniele_> Lo schermo diventa nero e non posso usare nè mouse nè tastiera
<Vincent981> Ho installato Ubuntu cancellando Windows 7 ma quando ho riavviato il pc no  parte
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-09
<Uzzi_> ho uno stranissimo problema con cups. Alcune stampe su una Ricoh sp c221n vanno a buon fine altre mi stampa una riga con dei messaggi di ebuff e decine di fogli bianchi.
<gigirock> Uzzi_, prego definire alcune stampe.... cmq sicuramente e' un problema del sw che manda in stampa , prova ad usare cose standard tipo protocollo PCL5 , carta A4 etc etc
<Uzzi_> per esempio stampe da pagine internet
<gigirock> Uzzi_, tutte le pagine ?
<Uzzi_> no è quello che mi sballina! alcune stampe anche da internet vanno a buon fine
<gigirock> Uzzi_, eh vedi ?
<Uzzi_> come se non riuscisse a recepire il "formato" e "convertirlo" poi per la stampa. Non vorrei mancassero librerie di conversione tipo
<gigirock> Uzzi_, quasi sicuramente e' quello... prova a stampare verso la stampante fittizia PDF e vedi se c'e' lo stesso problema.
<Uzzi_> sembra che se passo per la creazione del pdf poi riesca a stampare sempre
<gigirock> Uzzi_, allora controlla nelle impostazioni del driver di stampa... per esempio usi il postscript ?
<Uzzi_> si
<gigirock> eh quelle sono sempre rogne...
<gigirock> !info ghostscript Uzzi_ almeno devi avere questo installato/aggiornato
<ubot-it> 'Uzzi_' is not a valid distribution: lucid, precise, trusty, vivid, wily, xenial
<gigirock> !info ghostscript | Uzzi_ almeno devi avere questo installato/aggiornato
<ubot-it> Uzzi_ almeno devi avere questo installato/aggiornato: ghostscript (source: ghostscript): interpreter for the PostScript language and for PDF. In component main, is optional. Version 9.18~dfsg~0-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 39 kB, installed size 210 kB
<marcello> ragazzi ho un problema... ho insallato ubuntu sull'ssd, che quindi ora e' quasi piena, come faccio a installare i programmi sull'hard disk normale?
<marcello> ??????
<loguerto> @marcello http://askubuntu.com/questions/313592/how-to-install-applications-to-a-separate-hdd
<DanielN> Ciao a tutti
<DanielN> è questo il canale per il supporto?
<DanielN> ehi
<akis24> !supporto | DanielN
<ubot-it> DanielN: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<akis24> quindi sei gia' nel canale di supporto
<DanielN> non va bene il sistema operativo e non mi fa vedere
<DanielN> perchè il puntatore del mouse sparisce e lo schermo diventa nero all'impovviso e si blocca tutto
<DanielN> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> DanielN: troppo generico .. dettagli di tutto servono versione sistema ? tipo pc ? in seguito a cosa è successo ?
<akis24> DanielN: hai installato ora  o prima funzionava ?  da disco live hai provato che funzionasse un po' tutto o no ?
<akis24> DanielN: ora tocca a te fornire le risposte
<DanielN> non c'è nessun motivo per cui abbia iniziato. il pc è un desktop vecchietto con grafica integrata
<DanielN> l'ho installato da live usb seguendo le istruzioni del sito
<akis24> DanielN: che versione di ubuntu o cosa ?
<DanielN> 16.04 ora
<DanielN> aggiornata da 15.04
<DanielN> perchè dava qualche problemino
<akis24> DanielN: hai aggiunto ppa al sistema ?
<DanielN> no
<DanielN> niente
<akis24> DanielN: intendo precedentemente sulla 15.04 ??
<mike00> chi è che mi consiglia un programma per copiare un film da dvd a un hard disk comprimendo però il film (8GB sono troppi)?
<akis24> mike00: puoi provare a usare HandBrake
<mike00> ok grazie adesso provo :)
<akis24> di nulla
<mike00> il download mi rimanda qui https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/ubuntu/handbrake-releases ma non so cosa devo fare ora...
<krabador> mike00, consigli ad utenti in chat di entrare in supporto, e chiedi cose offtopic nel canale supporto?
<mike00> scusa, in che senso offtopic?
<krabador> nell'unico senso.
<mike00> chiedere cosa fare per installare un programma è offtopic?
<krabador> "chi è che mi consiglia un programma per copiare un film da dvd a un hard disk comprimendo però il film (8GB sono troppi)?" ---> questo lo è abbondantemente
<krabador> !chat | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ;)
<mike00> mi serve un programma per ubuntu e non ne conosco...
<krabador> la vita è dura.
<krabador> !chat | miche
<ubot-it> miche: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | mike00
<ubot-it> mike00: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mike00> ah ok grazie e scusa
<dannij3999io> here i am --> i've taken 't
<giovanni> ciao ho un problema! fino a oggi  a pranzo riuscivo a fare dual boot normale windows 10 ubuntu siccome ogni volta prima di accendrsi mi chiedeva su quale sistema operativo bootare! da stasera ogni volta che accendo il pc logga subito windows qualcuno sa come mai o cosa posso fare per risolvere?
<f843d0> giovanni: farsi una cultura su UEFI per esempio
<giovanni> scusami ma se fino a oggi a pranzo ha bootato normalmente e stasera non lo fa piu cosa puo essere cambiato?
<f843d0> giovanni: diccelo tu
<giovanni> va beh grazie per l'aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-10
<giant> ho installato budgie su ubuntu 16.04 ma nella schermata di login non mi da la possibilità di sceglierlo, solo entrando come sessione ospite si avvia il  nuovo desktop
<giant> altrimenti rimane unity con una dockbar in più sulla sinistra
<akis24> giant: budgie e che sarebbe ?
<gigirock> !budgie
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'budgie'
<giant> un desktop environment uscito da poco
<giant> Budgie
<akis24> giant: si ma non presente nei repo ufficiali e non diamo supporto a programmi non presenti ufficialmente
<gigirock> giant, budgie non e' ancora 'ufficiale' per ubuntu , e quindi dovremmo sapere che guida hai usato o seguito
<giant> una wiki ufficilae
<giant> sul sito ubuntu.it
<cristian_c> !chat | giant
<ubot-it> giant: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<gigirock> giant, cmq nella videata iniziale dovresti poter scegliere il de....
<giant> comunque non fa niente se non è uffuciale capisco
<giant> come si disinstalla eventualmente?
<gigirock> giant, vieni in chat
<e-DIO-t> nel senso che copiare un dvd e comprimerlo non fa strettamente parte del supporto ma è piu' "utilità standard" immagino.
<e-DIO-t> e nel senso che se premi page up poi ti resta li lo scroll :|
<prv> ciao a tutti domanda dovrei reinstallare ubuntu su ssd ma vorrei tenerlo il piu possibile pulito quindi se sposto la home,tmp,var su un altro hard disk ?
<Guest73469> nick Happyxx
<happyxx> Non ricordo nemmeno più i comandi IRC
<krabador> !ciao | happyxx
<ubot-it> happyxx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<happyxx> Qualcuno sa utilizzare i comandi nmap?
<gigirock> man nmap
<happyxx> Tranquilli ho gia risolto
<happyxx> volevo vedere i dispositivi connessi alla lan
<krabador> happyxx, chi si agita
<krabador> !chat | happyxx
<ubot-it> happyxx: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<happyxx> Usare remastersys fa parte del supporto a ubuntu? Perche sono nei casini
<krabador> remastersys non è piu' nel repo
<happyxx> Capito
<happyxx> Potrei provare sul canale chat e vedere se qualcuno ne sa qualcosa
<krabador> non devi chiedere il permesso  ;)
<krabador> happyxx, in ogni caso , backbox non è supportata qui
<irri1971> buonasera a tutti avrei un problemino da risolvere
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-11
<riky79> sera a tt ragazzi...sapete mica indicarmi un programmino simile a utorrent...sn nuovo di linux e vorrei un consiglio
<riky79> nessuno eh...
<Domi> aiutooo
<Domi> raga ho un problema
<Domi> al mio pc fisso
<Domi> qualcuno è online?
<Domi> mps
<Domi> mi aiuti?
<Domi> ho un problema con ubuntu 15.10
<Domi> non riesco a installare windows 7 da usb
<Domi> e rimuovere ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | Domi
<ubot-it> Domi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Domi> ok
<akis24> Domi: daglie.. niente pvt entra in chat  oppure chiedi su ##windows
<Domi> sono in chat
<akis24> eh magari...
<Domi> mi puoi aiutare?
<akis24> Domi:  a parte il fatto che non sei in chat .. se entri  ne discutiamo li
<Domi> ho pure scritto
<akis24> cosa hai scritto Domi  ?
<Domi> "c'è qualcuno"
<akis24> scrivi questo  /join #ubuntu-it-chat  e dai invio poi entri
<Acn0w> Domi, akis24  si riferiva all'altro canale :)
<otiv883> salve
<otiv883> ubot-it:installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<otiv883> ubot-it:partizionare
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizionare'
<otiv883> ubot-it:partizione
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'partizione'
<otiv883> ubot-it:format
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'format'
<otiv883> ubot-it:unire partizioni
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ExPBoy> otiv883, ma che cerchi?
<otiv883> ho 2 partizioni le vorrei unire
<ExPBoy> provato con gparted?
<ExPBoy> !gparted
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<akis24> !gparted | otiv883
<ubot-it> otiv883: please see above
<otiv883> grazie
<ExPBoy> prego
<Domi> akis inutile
<akis24> Domi:  non continuare sul tono delle offese  non ci siamo
<Domi> offese?
<Domi> dovete aiutare o cosa?
<justdoit> ciao a tutti
<justdoit> ho un problema con comodo antivirus per ubuntu:
<justdoit> da quando l'ho installato mi appare il seguente messaggio di errore:
<justdoit> ubuntu si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<justdoit> ovvero appare all'avvio del pc
<akis24> justdoit:  niente supporto a programmi fuori dai repo ufficiali prova a chiedere in chat  ..
<justdoit> ok
<justdoit> no problem
<mirkoMp4> ciao ragazzi a chi posso chiedere?
<otiv883> se posso,nella schermata di installazione  vedo le due partizioni x unirle devo prima formattarle?
<akis24> !chiedi | mirkoMp4
<ubot-it> mirkoMp4: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> otiv883: ne elimini una e ridimensioni l'altra occupando lo spazio libero ..
<mirkoMp4> ho un Macbook air e devo fare una liveUsb per installare su un altro Mac (mini 2007), appurato che Unetbootin non è avviabile da Mac, ho scaricato "Mac Linux Usb Loader"… qualcuno lo ha già fatto?
<otiv883> siccome si è bloccato se riavvio ....o è il caso di aspettare
<akis24> otiv883:  usa " applica le modifiche " o clicca sull spunta verde in alto e poi aspetta dia il messaggio che ha finito
<akis24> mirkoMp4: non saprei  .. leggi il wiki
<akis24> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> !mac | mirkoMp4
<ubot-it> mirkoMp4: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<otiv883> grazie
<mirkoMp4> grazie raga
<ale1> ciao a tutti
<ale1> chi mi aiuterebbe con plop? ho fatto tutto alla perfezione mi appare il menu ma quando tento di avviare l'installazione di ubuntu da usb mi da errore non trova il boot loader
<ale1> ho provato su un altro pc e l'installazione parte
<ale1> quindi non e' la chiavetta
<ale1> ho letto la wiki
<ale1> e fatto tutto a dovere
<ale1> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=399643
<ale1> help
<ale1>        carlin0 mi aiuteresti?
<grubhelp> Aiuto quando avvio ubuntu mi va su menu avvio GRUB e non si avvia come posso risolvere
<Guest4111> salve come si fa a recuperare login dopo upgrade a 15,10 ?
<Guest4111> senza live session ?
<Guest4111> disco criptato
#ubuntu-it 2016-06-12
<cuso94> salve, nonostante modifico l ordine di avvio il pc avvia lo stesso window...come mai? grazie
<l3h4> Sera
<l3h4> Non riesco a cancellare un file da terminale !!
<l3h4> Mi dice che il file è inesistente, me esiste eccome
<l3h4> solo che ha un nome diviso in 2 parti "Thunderbird Mail".
<l3h4> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS non ha xchat nel suo store...come mai?
<l3h4> Giorno! Non mi funge il tasto slash di sinistra, ma solo abbinandolo a shift, come posso risolvere?
<ExPBoy> l3h4, stai parlando di quello sul tasto 7?
<l3h4> no quello a fianco il tasto 1 sulla sinistra
<ExPBoy> che tipo di tastiera hai selezionato ?
<l3h4> Non l'ho mai selezionata a dire il vero, cmq lingua ita.
<flex> buon giorno a tutti
<ExPBoy> l3h4,  http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/19638/configurazione-tastiera-italiana-su-ubuntu
<l3h4> ExPboy, è impostata su italiana
<ExPBoy> ho capito ma controlla bene in impostazioni
<l3h4> Non c'è nulla che non vada, anche perché fino all'altro giorno funzionava normalmente
<ExPBoy> ok allora non so aiutarti
<flex> avrei bisogno di una mano riguardo all'installazione di *buntu su un asus eb 1036. Se lo installo o faccio girare in live usb funziona ma ad un certo punto in maniera apparentemente casuale si blocca "tramutandosi in uno screen shot" con Suse e con Windows funziona, suppongo sia un problema di key del secure boot del UEFI. Idee o dritte?
<l3h4> mi è stato detto di usare il comando xev | grep -n5 KeyPress , ma niente...
<ExPBoy> l3h4, e cosa è cambiato dall'altro giorni?
<l3h4> Solo aggiornamenti ho fatto
<akis24> flex: potrebbe trattarsi anche di usb fatta male e controlla md5sum del file .iso scaricato
<ExPBoy> l3h4, puoi provare con una tastiera nuova o funzionante
<ExPBoy> a volte le tastiere possono guastarsi
<l3h4> Purtroppo ho solo questa, ma nella partizione con win, va perfettamente.
<ExPBoy> l3h4, allora non è vero che è tutto a posto controlla bene
<l3h4> Anche perché se premo il tasto, vedo che lampeggia il cursore, ma non scrive niente
<ExPBoy> che ubuntu stai usando?
<l3h4> 15.10
<ExPBoy> provato il 16.04?
<desmopeppe> ubuntu 15.10 non mi vede più il cellulare android, carica solo la batteria, cosa è successo?
<flex> @akis24 provato varie volte, varie distribuzioni *buntu, varie chiavette, non è quello il problema...
<akis24> flex: problemi di riconoscimento hardware magari visto che con altre funziona bene da come dici tu
<akis24> desmopeppe: setta il cellulare come periferica di archiviazione di massa e vedi se viene visto
<l3h4> ExPBoy, io sto guardando nelle impostazioni ma niente... non sembra esserci niente di strano, nemmeno nelle preferenze di IBus
<flex> @akins dubito sia un riconoscimento Hardware in quanto se lo fosse avrei trovato sul web documentazione sul problema.
<akis24> e comunque considerate che la versione 15.10 è a fine supporto a luglio quindi  o aggiornate o reinstallate da zero ultima versione
<ExPBoy> l3h4, ma hai letto la guida che ti ho postato?
<akis24> flex:  bene auguri
<flex> @akins24 dubito sia un riconoscimento Hardware in quanto se lo fosse avrei trovato sul web documentazione sul problema.
<ExPBoy> e 2
<l3h4> ExPBoy, si ho letto quello che mi hai passato e anche i link dentro le risposte.
<akis24> flex: visto che non trovi nulla e visto che hai il problema e non è la iso non è l'hardware ecc che conclusioni ne trai ?
<ExPBoy> l3h4, ok allora prova la 16.04
<flex> @akis24 l'unica differenza che ho notato nell'installare opensuse è che mi veniva chiesta la possibilità di installare le proprie key per il "secure boot".
<akis24> flex:  magari un occhiata qui ti chiarisce le cose ..
<akis24> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<l3h4> ExPBoy, non credo lo aggiornerò per adesso, in 3 che conosco che l'hanno installato hanno un problema dietro l'altro. Grazie cmq per l'aiuto
<ExPBoy> prego
<flex> @akis24 avevo già letto, ora rileggo,non vorrei mi fosse sfuggito qualcosa..
<Mitico> buongiorno
<Mitico> ho appena finito di scaricare la 16.04
<Mitico> avete gia installato questa versione !!
<Mitico> se qualcuno mi da delle dritte a costruire una usb con questa versione cosi da scegliere al boot il sistema da avviare
<Mitico> senza installare nulla nulla
<Mitico> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare
<akis24> Mitico: sei su windows immagino giusto ?
<Mitico> si
<akis24> !usbwin | Mitico
<ubot-it> Mitico: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mitico> Grande grazie 1000 lo farò
<akis24> Mitico: ovvio che in avvio al boot devi impostare la usb come prima periferica di avvio
<akis24> di nulla
<Mitico> certo
<darsete> cortesemente, ho la versione di ubuntu 14.10 e non riesco ad aggiornarla nemmeno alla successiva 15.04. come posso fare ? grazie
<akis24> darsete: la versione 14.10 è fuori supporto da un bel pezzo devi reinstallare scaricati l'ultimaversione la 16.04
<darsete> ho provato, ma non si installa
<akis24> darsete: scaricati la 14.04 allora che sara' supportata  fino a aprile 2019
<darsete> ok provo... grazie
<Mitico> akis24 sei grande appena creata usb ora riavvio con usb e credo che funziona !!! grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<akis24> di nulla Mitico  usa l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<Idraaa> ciao a tutti
<Idraaa> cè un modo per entrare su questo server in automatico all'apertura di hexchat?
<f843d0> !chat | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Idraaa> f843d0, ah ok pensavo che hexchat fosse solo di ubuntu
<kagakazov> ragazzi ho un problema a lanciare radiotray con l'ultima versione di ubuntu (xenial 16.94). nel forum mi è stato suggerito di dare un'occhiata a questa pagina https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/radiotray/+bug/1557115 ma non ci ho capito molto. mi sapreste aiutare???
<krabador> kagakazov, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> kagakazov, dpkg -l | grep python | pastebinit
<krabador> kagakazov, dpkg -l | grep appindicator | pastebinit
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17251396/ krabador
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17251412/
<krabador> kagakazov, apt-cache showpkg radiotray | pastebinit
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17251656/ krabador
<krabador> kagakazov, per favore,manda un pastebin di cio' che hai in terminale, quando mandi da lì radiotray
<krabador> !paste | kagakazov
<ubot-it> kagakazov: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kagakazov> ok sarai servito
<kagakazov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17251795/ krabador
<krabador> kagakazov, in presenza di python-xdg e gir1.2-appindicator3-0.1 , dovrebbe funzionare. Prova a disinstallare e reinstallare.
<kagakazov> krabador: con il semplice comando apt remove???
<kagakazov> krabador: ho disintallato completamente con l'opzione --purge ho riavviato e ho reinstallato radiotray, ma il problema persiste
<Steeler> ciao, non riesco a montare un HDD esterno
<LoZioNe> da terminale con comando sudo fdisk -l lo vede?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, si
<LoZioNe> punto di montaggio creato?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17253903/
<Steeler> LoZioNe, credo che non lo vede quello esterno.
<LoZioNe> ok
<Steeler> LoZioNe, perché è da 1 o 2TB
<LoZioNe> a me gli hd da 1TB li vede...
<LoZioNe> parliamo di sdb1 giusto?
<cristian_c> .....
<Steeler> LoZioNe, credo di no, ne ho uno identico della stessa marca e lo vede e lo monta.
<cristian_c> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<LoZioNe> Steeler,il punto di montaggio per l'HD lo hai creato?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, credo di no, non ricordo come fare.
<LoZioNe> cd ~
<LoZioNe> mkdir nomedeldiscochevuoicreare
<Steeler> si?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, ok
<LoZioNe> sudo mount /dev/sdX nomedeldiscochevuoimontare/
<LoZioNe> dove sdX è la partizione disco che vuoi montare
<Steeler> non va :\ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/17254218/
<LoZioNe> sdX è la partizione che devi montare
<LoZioNe> la vedi dal comando fdisk -l che hai dato prima
<LoZioNe> quindi se vuoi montare sdb da 500GB metterai /dev/sdb
<Steeler> LoZioNe, ho messo sdb, lo monta, ma non è quello e dentro non c'è niente.
<LoZioNe> è partizionato in NTFS?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, non ricordo
<Steeler> LoZioNe, stiamo parlando di un disco da 1 o 2 TB poi
<LoZioNe> da Windows (se lo utilizzi) lo riconosce?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, non ho win, provo adesso su un notebook ubuntu.
<LoZioNe> sudo blkid e posta il risultato
<Steeler> LoZioNe, non accede a quel comando
<LoZioNe> hai inserito la tua passw?
<Steeler> LoZioNe, si
<borisbuntu> salve a tutti . ho un problemino con la 12.04. Non so se posso chiedere qu
<krabador> certo
<krabador> !chiedi | borisbuntu
<ubot-it> borisbuntu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | borisbuntu
<ubot-it> borisbuntu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<f843d0> Steeler: devi usare /dev/sdb1
<f843d0> Steeler: mkdir ~/foo && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/foo && ls ~/foo
<Steeler> f843d0, ok provo
<Steeler> f843d0, mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/home/steeler/foo’: File exists
<krabador> e allora sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home/steeler/foo
<krabador> susu
<f843d0> Steeler: mkdir ~/foobaruseyourbrain && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/foobaruseyourbrain && ls ~/foobaruseyourbrain
<Steeler> f843d0, c'è qualche problema mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/home/steeler/foobaruseyourbrain’: File exists
<krabador> Steeler, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Steeler, mount | pastebinit
<krabador> Steeler, df -h | pastebinit
<krabador> Steeler, sudo fdisl -l | pastebinit
<Steeler> krabador, installato, do prima il comando mount?
<krabador> Steeler, segui.
<Steeler> krabador, root@steeler-desktop:~# mount | pastebinit
<Steeler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17255679/
<Steeler> root@steeler-desktop:~# df -h | pastebinit
<Steeler> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17255688/
<Steeler> root@steeler-desktop:~# sudo fdisl -l | pastebinit
 * Steeler re
<krabador> Steeler, solo i link
<krabador> o il bot ti butta fuori .
<Steeler> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17255679/    - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17255688/ - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17255707/
<krabador> sudo mkdir /media/a && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/a
<krabador> ls -la /media/a | pastebinit
<Steeler> krabador, non va
<krabador> Steeler, fa un'immagine del terminale, a tutto schermo,in cui sono visibili i comandi
<krabador> !image | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Steeler> krabador, quell' sdb era un hdd interno non funzionante.
<Steeler> krabador, ora l'ho staccato
<krabador> e allora #dicosatiamoparlando ?
<Steeler> di un HDD esterno che non vede. nuovo fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/17256093/
<f843d0> Steeler: un HDD esterno che non vede ---> controlla l'output di dmesg
<krabador> Steeler, adesso è attaccato ?
<f843d0> Steeler: oltre che di lsusb
<krabador> se staccato, attaccalo, dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Steeler> lsusb non lo vede
<Steeler> ora prove dmesg
<krabador> se attaccato, staccalo, riattaccalo
<krabador> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<Steeler> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/17256178/
<krabador> Steeler, in che condizione eri ?
<Steeler> krabador, staccato e riattaccato poi ho dato il comando
<krabador> Steeler, disco andato
<Steeler> krabador, non c'è nemmeno modo di recuperare i dati?
<krabador> senza rilevamento , no.
<Steeler> krabador, nemmeno tramite Win ?
<krabador> senza rilevamento , no.
<cristian_c> Steeler: fa una cosa, prova testdiak, in qualunque sistema operativo, anche win va bene
<cristian_c> Steeler: se lo vede , dopo analisi profonda, cerchi di recuperare qualcosa, altrimenti hai perso icdati
<cristian_c> * i dati
<kagakazov> krabador: radiotray continua a non funzionare
<krabador> kagakazov, non è un mondo perfetto
<Steeler> cristian_c, backup di anni e anni andato perso :)
<cristian_c> Steeler: benvenuto nel club
<kagakazov> diamine!!!
<Steeler> cristian_c, :)
<krabador> Steeler, se ci si tiene, non ci si affida ad un solo disco, per troppo tempo
<Idraaa> ciao krabador
<Idraaa> krabador, come andiamo? ubuntu fa una ricerca automatica degli aggiornamenti?
<Idraaa> krabador, cè la calcolatrice su ubuntu?
<akis24> Idraaa: che ne dici di passare in chat ?  si segnala gli aggiornamenti disponibili se ci sono comunque
<Idraaa> akis24, ma questa domanda riguarda strettamente ubuntu, non è corretto scrivere qui?
<akis24> Idraaa: secondo te è domanda da supporto ?
<Idraaa> akis24, nemmeno per gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu?
<akis24> !chat | idraa
<ubot-it> idraa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> cominciamo male oggi
<Idraaa> akis24, eddai non so da dove cominciare io invece
<akis24> Idraaa:  e due comincia dalla chat .. e non in supporto
<krabador> Idraaa, dal wiki, e magari curiosando nella dash .
<cristian_c> !documentazione | Idraaa
<ubot-it> Idraaa: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<cristian_c> Idraaa: buona letturw
<cristian_c> a
<Mitico> ciao a tuttti ho in problema
<Mitico> appena installato la versione 16.04
<Mitico> e non mi funziona piu la wifi
<Mitico> non riesco piu a vedere la scheda di rete
<Mitico> il pc e un acer  a 101
<Mitico> c'è qualcuno che mi puo aiutare??
<krabador> Mitico, ne' wifi, ne' lan cablata ?
<Mitico> nelle connessioni di rete ci sono solo le connessione via cavo
<krabador> Mitico, allora attaccati ad un cavo lan, con questo pc
<krabador> Mitico, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Gero> Salve, ho installato l'ultima versione di lubuntu e non trova il wifi. Chi può aiutarmi ?
<krabador> Mitico, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> Gero, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Gero, , sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Mitico> non posso collegare un cavo lan il modem e solo wifi
<krabador> Mitico, e allora fa un pastebin a mano, del comando di cui stiamo parlando
<Gero> Krabador
<krabador> !paste | Mitico
<ubot-it> Mitico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gero> tutti e due i comand ?
<krabador> Gero, secondo te che te li ho scritti a fare ?
<Mitico> krabador scusami si puo avviare senza rete il pc che sto scrivendo èun alro di quello che ho il problema
<Gero> mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto pstebinit
<krabador> Mitico, serve il risultato di sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> Mitico, organizzati a riportarlo in un pastebin
<krabador> Gero, perchè se sbagli a scrivere ...
<Gero> pastebinit
<Mitico> si ha trovato la periferica sto salvando il tutto e lo allego
<Mitico> sudo] password di angelo:
<Mitico>   *-network
<Mitico>        description: Ethernet interface
<Mitico>        product: RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<Mitico>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Mitico> eccomi
<Mitico> ho problemi di wifi mi puoaitare qualcuno
<krabador> che fai, chiedi continuamente senza fornire informazioni?
<Mitico> al comando sudo  lshw -c network
<krabador> Mitico, perchè, se ti fossi sforzato a leggere
<krabador> !paste | Mitico
<ubot-it> Mitico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mitico> scusa eo uscito involontariamente
<krabador> ti era stato chiesto un paste a mano, non sei uscito, il canale ti ha cacciato
<krabador> con tanto di messaggio chiaro
<Mitico> sudo] password di angelo:
<Mitico>   *-network
<Mitico>        description: Ethernet interface
<Mitico>        product: RTL8101/2/6E PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller
<Mitico>        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.
<Mitico>        physical id: 0
<krabador> Gero, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Gero, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<Gero> provato
<Gero> dice che non trova nessun pacchetto
<krabador> Gero, sudo apt-get install curl
<Gero> aspetta, sto provando a riavviare
<krabador> Gero, sudo lsb_release -a | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> Gero, no
<krabador> manda questo prima
<Gero> sta riavviando ormai
<krabador> Gero, sei qui per chiedere assistenza?
<Gero> si
<krabador> Gero, l'importante è saperlo prima ;)
<Gero> non si riavvia più
<Gero> mi sa che lo vendo
<Gero> grazie lo stesso
<krabador> Gero, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<Gero> ciao
<Nolano> Buona sera, credo di aver individuato un malfunzionamento di Ubuntu 16.04 nell'installazione di una multifunzione 4515, come e a chi segnalare il problema? Purtroppo non conosco l'inglese
<cristian_c> Nolano: quale malfunzionamento?
<Nolano> l'ho descritto ampiamente in "domande" la multifunzione l'avevo installata senza problemi nella versione 14.04 con la 16.04 non ci sono riuscito perché non effettuala l'installazione del driver nonostante appaia il messaggio che è in corso l'installazione. Con la 14.04 persistente su usb si installa.
<cristian_c> Nolano: ma qui sei in chat, non sul forum
<cristian_c> quindi se non riporti tutti i dettagli
<cristian_c> possiamo restare qui a girarci i pollici
<Nolano> volevo solo sapere a chi e come segnalare questo problema
<cristian_c> Nolano: quindi stai provando a installare su una live?
<cristian_c> Nolano: riporta qui il link al topic
<krabador> Nolano, questo è un canale di assistenza, potresti riportare il problema, in modo che nel canale ti si possa aiutare, visto che magari puo' non essere il caso di aprire un bug report
<Nolano> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/49088/epson-4515-installazione-in-ubuntu-1604 spero che sia giusto
<cristian_c> Nolano: non ha una pota usb?
<cristian_c> *porta
<Nolano> ho effettuato un'installazione persistente per verificare che nella la versione 14.04 l'installazione funzionasse ancora
<Nolano> in effetti se avvio da usb la stampante funziona
<cristian_c> bene, allora occorre focalizzarsi sul problrma di rete
<cristian_c> Nolano: comunque, i driver son gli stessi
<Nolano> scusate temo di non essere stato chiaro: avevo la 14.04 e la stampante funzionava. sono passato alla 16.04 e sono cominciati i problemi segnalati come da link di cui sopra.
<Guest7578> hi
<Nolano> ho quindi creato una installazione persistente della 14.04 su usb e ho constatato che con tale versione la procedura d'installazione funziona. Ne deduco che il problema risieda nella versione 16.04
<cristian_c> Nolano:
<cristian_c> Nolano: quindi collegando la epson alla porta usb riesci ad installarla, su 16.04?
<krabador> !ciao | gggggg
<ubot-it> gggggg: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | devilzz
<ubot-it> devilzz: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<devilzz> ciao krabador
<Nolano> no alla stampante mi collego tramite connessione wifi al router. su una memoria usb ho installato il sistema operativo 14.04 in modalità persistente. Avviando il pc da memoria usb, quindi con la versione 14.04, ho avuto la conferma che tae versione del sistema operativo installa regolarmente la stampante
<cristian_c> e allora non ci capiamo
<cristian_c> Nolano: ma la stampante ha una ports usb?
<cristian_c> a
<Nolano> la stampante è connessa al router via ethernet
<krabador> devilzs, sei qui per cambiare nick, o per assistenza al sistema ubuntu?
<Nolano> Scusate il disturbo, auguro a tutti una buona serata.
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Mitico
<ubot-it> Mitico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lembo> buonasera
<krabador> !ciao | lembo
<ubot-it> lembo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lembo> avrei un problema , non riesco ad istallare ubuntu su asus eeebook x205
<lembo> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> lembo: con celeron o atom?
<cristian_c> (come se ci fossero grandi differenze)
<lembo> scusa l'ignoranza ma come faccio a vedere?
<cristian_c> lembo: magari nel manuale del tuo pc
<lembo> fatto atom
<cristian_c> o nel bios
<cristian_c> o nell'etichetta apposta sul pc
<lembo> atom ho visto
<lembo> ora ho win10 istallato
<cristian_c> lembo: premessa: quella macchina ha 32 gb di spazio
<cristian_c> un supporto linux spaventosamente scarso
<lembo> e già
<krabador> lembo, riporta il modello preciso
<krabador> lo trovi su una targhetta sotto al pc
<cristian_c> lembo: lo sapevi già che la tua scheda madre processore erano mal supportati?
<lembo> no
<cristian_c> 'e già'
<lembo> modello x205ta- fd0061ts
<cristian_c> lembo: se hai win 10 installato, non avrai molto spazio per un altro sistema
<lembo> ho micro sd da 32gb
<krabador> lembo, https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<krabador> e nota : NOTICE: at the time of writing this, bluetooth, sound, and mic does not work.
<lembo76> eccomi mi si era disconnesso
<krabador> lembo, https://github.com/lopaka/instructions/blob/master/ubuntu-16.04-install-asus-x205ta.md
<krabador> e nota : NOTICE: at the time of writing this, bluetooth, sound, and mic does not work.
<lembo76> grazie ma non ho un altro pc con linux
<Trend> Scusate
<lembo76> ci devo rinunciare quindi e restare in windows 10?
<Trend> Pio forse ho lo stesso problema ma non riesco ad attivare la wifi
<krabador> lembo76, perchè vuoi mettere ubuntu in hardware supportato pessimamente'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> Trend, sono ore
<krabador> che ti si sta chiedendo di incollare qui un pastebin di un comando
<krabador> !paste | Trend
<ubot-it> Trend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lembo76> ubuntu o qualsiasi altro linux sono più sicuri di windows
<Trend> Scusami vi sto scrivendo con un IPAD e il pc con installazione di ubunto e un altro
<cristian_c> lembo76: semplicemente, hai scelto il pc sbagliato per iniziare a provare ubumtu
<Trend> Non posso far nulla
<Trend> .
<lembo76> grazie
<krabador> Trend, torna quando puoi mandare il  pastebin del comando
<cristian_c> lembo76: se invece sei non alle prime armi, buon esperimento (con tutti i limiti del csso)
<cristian_c> *caso
<Trend> Ok allora mi faro prestare un pc mi ricorso lo per piacere il comando sudo....
<lembo76> potrei istallarlo nella microsd?
<cristian_c> lembo76: tra l'altro
<cristian_c> lembo76: se lo slot microsd non è collegato a usb
<krabador> lembo76, il supporto installazione, o proprio l'installazione ?
<krabador> Trend, sudo lshw -C network
<cristian_c> il che su hardware del genere è molto probabile (sdhci, per esempio)
<lembo76> istallazione e poi la faccio partire da li
<lembo76> anche se non so come si fa
<cristian_c> mon potrai neanche eseguire un boot da sd, semplicemente perché il bios non lo supporta
<krabador> "<lembo76> istallazione e poi la faccio partire da li " ---> ?
<lembo76> ok mi arrendo
<cristian_c> lembo76: ti ho già risposto
<cristian_c> lembo76: se il lettore sd è collegato internamente a usb, puoi farlo
<cristian_c> altrimenti...
<lembo76> si è interno
<lembo76> ed ho una microsd da 32 gb
<lembo76> se non ti scoccia potresti dirmi come fare?
<lembo76> sto impazzendo
<krabador> lembo76, ma se hai win, come ti si fa a dire come fare ?
<cristian_c> lembo76: stai impazzendo con l'hardware sbagliato
<lembo76> me ne sono accorto
<cristian_c> lembo76: ma i lettori sd non sono tutti uguali e dubito che il tuo sia collegato internamente a usb
<cristian_c> lembo76: e sottolineo, il boot da sd card non è una questione riguardante un os in particolare,
<cristian_c> ma è generale
<lembo76> ok
<cristian_c> lembo76: ripeto, faresti meglio a fare pratica con linux su un altro pc
<cristian_c> lembo76: o ancora, provalo in macchina virtuale
<lembo76> gia lo usavo ubuntu
<lembo76> per molti anni
<lembo76> ma sono autodidatta nessuna scuola
<cristian_c> sempre che i pc che usi abbiano sufficiente potenza per reggere una macchina virtuale
<lembo76> ora però mi trovo male con questo
<cristian_c> lembo76: e allora prova in live
<cristian_c> lembo76: ma ripeto, a quel punto fai il boot da usb
<lembo76> come faccio che non riesco?
<cristian_c> lembo76: 'già lo usavo ubntu per molti anni'
<cristian_c> lembo76: anche se autodidatta, non riesci a leggere al link che ti ha passato krabador?
<cristian_c> lembo76: e con il supporto parziale a linux di quella macchina, sia chiaro, non è per uso quotidiano
<lembo76> gia trovato prima su google
<lembo76> non posso seguire quella guida senza un altro pc con linux
<krabador> vedi che le sai allora? ;)
<cristian_c> lembo76: e sembra difficile a uno che ha usato ubuntu per molti anni, replicare quelle istruzioni?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<trend> krabador
<cristian_c> lembo76: beh, ti dirò, non serve compilarsi bootia32.efi
<trend> eccomi forse ora ci siamo ho un pc
<cristian_c> lembo76: te lo scarichi e bon, quel file
<cristian_c> (io ho fatto coaì)
<trend> come si puo avviare una scheda di rete
<krabador> trend, devi mandare il risultato , su pastebin
<krabador> di sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> del pc in cui hai il problema, ultimo avvertimento.
<trend> ok ho la copia su questo pcche vi scrivo
<trend> il pc che ha il problema non si conne tte ad internet
<cristian_c> !paste | trend
<ubot-it> trend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> trend: mandi il comando sul pc con lubuntu
<cristian_c> poi copi il risultato sul pc da cui scrivi, e lo incolli su pastebin
<cristian_c> quindi ci mandi il link al paste
<lembo76> cmq grazie a tutti
<lembo76> cambio pc
<trend> ma paste devo fare un accaund con email devo registrarmi
<krabador> trend, segui semplicemente le istruzioni di ubot-it , che ti sono state date 6 volte
<trend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17271334/
<trend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17271334/
<trend> va bene così
<krabador> trend, rfkill list
<krabador> trend, stessa cosa.
<trend> ok ti dico ho riavviato e nelle reti vedo la modalita aereo in off quindi dovevo vedere le wifi mentre non si collega
<cristian_c> 'modalità aereo'
<trend> mentre in modifica connessioni
<krabador> trend, manda il risultato del comando
<krabador> non perdiamo tempo , per favore.
<trend> vedo wifi e non si riesce a farla collegare
<trend> al comando rfkill list è uscito soft blocked no  e hard blocked yes
<cristian_c> trend: se non mandi il paste
<cristian_c> non ha senso, ed è meglio che richiedi quando hai voglia e possibilità di seguire sul serio
<cristian_c> trend: in ogni caso, controlla dal tastino
<krabador> trend, questo vuol dire
<trend> vedete sto su due pc
<krabador> trend, quello che ti pare
<cristian_c> o dal bios, o da windows stesso, che l'interfaccia wifi sia accesa
<krabador> ma devi mandare i pastebin, se richiesti
<krabador> altrimenti perdiamo tempo, e fastidiosamente
<cristian_c> trend: sul pc con 16.04, hai solo lubuntu?
<krabador> trend, in ogni caso, vuol dire che la wireless è disabilitata dal tasto dedicato
<trend> ok la cosa strana e che prima si è avviata funzionava poi ho riavviato e non riesco piu a farla ricercare le wifi
<cristian_c> trend: leggi quello che ti si scrive
<cristian_c> 'disabilitata dal tasto dedicato'
<cristian_c> trend: che si risolve, possibilmente, con uno dei tre metodi sopra indicati
<trend> ok
<trend> provero grazie della pazienza
<cristian_c> che se scorri qualche linea sopra, trovi facilnente
<trend> dopo un po di controlli non funziona la wifi
<cristian_c> trend: 'non funziona' <- su windows?
<cristian_c> sul bios hai visto?
<cristian_c> hai provato dal 'tastino'
<cristian_c> tutte domande a cui non hai risposto
<trend> ed non è un interruttore il simbolino della wifi in alto a destra
<trend> sul bios non so come fare
<trend> il tastino è in on
<cristian_c> 'non è un interruttore'
<trend> è un pulsante
<cristian_c> trend: semplicemente, nel bios dai un'occhiata e controlli, la relativa voce
<cristian_c> trend: può essere anche un pulsante, ma sempre di meccanismo switch si tratta
<trend> ok ora riavvio evado nel bios
<krabador> trend, controlla prima tasto dedicato, o scorciatoia fn
<krabador> controlla nel manuale, per sapere che cosa ha il tuo pc a riguardo, se non riesci a capirlo
<krabador> solo dopo, si deve agire da bios
<trend> cmq non credo che si modificava fino a 40 min fa funzionava ho messo la passworde si è collegato
<krabador> se c'è windows, in questa macchina, va caricato ed abilitata la wireless
<trend> no ho installato formattando
<krabador> ok, controlla 'sti tasti
<trend> ok basta ora rinstallo tutto
<trend> grazie cmq del vostro aiuto e pazienz
<Il> Buona seraa
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-05
<Claudio> salve
<Guest64233> qualcuno mi potrebba aiutare?
<angeloterra> ciao, ogni volta che stampo su Deskjet 2130 mi stampa una "Cover page"non richiesta, che contiene i dati della stampante. Come evito questa ?
<angeloterra> Ho visto nel Forum che altri hanno avuto lo stesso problema con altre stampanti ma non hanno ricevuto risposte. (o non le vedo io)
<glpiana> angeloterra, stampando da qualsiasi programma o solo con determinati tipi di documento?
<angeloterra> qualsiasi
<angeloterra> Ho provato con OpenOffice e PDF
<glpiana> angeloterra, in un terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep hplip
<glpiana> !paste | angeloterra
<ubot-it> angeloterra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angeloterra> Mi da "programma non trovato" sono su Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<glpiana> angeloterra, e a che programma si riferisce? probabile che ti abbia copiato male il comando
<angeloterra> ho scritto bene dpkg spazio meno elle | grep hplip
<glpiana> angeloterra, ok, copia la riga dove dice programma non trovato, così vedo a cosa si riferisce
<angeloterra> si riferisce a dpkg -l
<glpiana> angeloterra, ritengo impossibile che tu non abbia dpkg. copia, cortesemente, quella riga
<glpiana> angeloterra, anzi, lasciamo perdere. apri un documento e vai su file -> stampa
<glpiana> angeloterra, nella finestra che si pare dovresti vedere la scheda "lavoro" o "job"
<angeloterra> non vedo scheda "lavoro " ho provato a copiare  ma non so come spedire...
<glpiana> angeloterra, non importa. dimmi che schede vedi nella finestra di dialogo della stampa
<angeloterra> ero in linea ed è arrivato un messaggio di riconnessione avvenuta con successo, poi di seguito "disconnesso da IRC
<angeloterra> che significa?
<glpiana> angeloterra, sì, ti sei disconnesso, o ti è caduta la connessione, circa 20 minuti fa. cosa sia accaduto non lo so e non indagherò al riguardo :)
<angeloterra> Boh! meraviglie della rete. Ciao gipiana. Le schede di stampa  sono "Generale- Libre Off. -Layaut di pagina- Opzioni.
<glpiana> angeloterra, sì, libreoffice è così. prova ad aprire un pdf (penso che mate usi atril) e apri la finestar di dialogo di stampa. lì dovresti vedere la scheda "lavoro"
<angeloterra> Tra parentesi ho provato a spedire il copiato del terminale con the paste b in qui di fianco e mi manda questo:  Invalid paste content. Must be at least 30 characters long.
<angeloterra> Si ho aperto con atril ecc. e la scheda "lavoro mi dice: "Aggiungi pagina di copertina " Prima e Dopo" ma risulta "Nessuna
<glpiana> allora nulla
<angeloterra> Però credo di avere risolto stampando da atril. non mi stampa la cover page! me la stampava invece usando xpdf... Grazie dell'aiuto e della pazienza. Il risultato è arrivato.
<glpiana> bene
<angeloterra> saluti
<Guest18903> salve, qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<scale78> buongiorno a tutti
<scale78> Carlin0 uso Xubuntu 16.04.2 ho disinstallato skype ma nel menu a tendina mi compare ancora il nome senza icona come faccio a cancellarlo????
<scale78> chi mi aiuta?
<mb_project_postf> Ciao. Io avrei bisogno di una mano con postfix
<ryuujin> !ubuntu | mb_project_postf
<ubot-it> mb_project_postf: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<ryuujin> !chat | mb_project_postf
<ubot-it> mb_project_postf: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! per copiare le mail di thunderbird da un pc ad un'altro, ubuntu tutti e 2 ma diverse versioni, posso copiare semplicemente il profilo su pendrive, magari fat32 per via dei permessi dei file, e poi metterlo nella cartella .thunderbird dell'altro? va bene anche se le versioni di thunderbird sono diverse e da 32 a 64bit? grazie
<glpiana> David77, così a naso non penso ci siano problemi
<f843d0> David77: https://support.mozilla.org/it/kb/profili-thunderbird
<glpiana> David77, tutto ciò che riguarda nautilus è nella directory .mozilla. portandosi dietro quella dovrebbe funzionare
<f843d0> David77: le architetture in generale non alterano il contenuto dei file in sè
<gigirock> ...a meno che non siano criptate
<David77> glpiana e f843d0 grazie. l'unica cosa che è se le 2 versioni di thunderbird di ubuntu sono diverse. non so inoltre se alcuni file che ci sono dentro a .thunderbird/xxxxxxxx.default fossero solo a 32bit o solo a 64bit. nel link che mi sono letto, non parla di versioni diverse di thunderbird. grazie
<f843d0> gigirock: ?
<David77> gigirock: la home non è criptata e quindi anche .thunderbird non dovrebbe essere criptata
<Carlin0> David77, gli unici problemi che potresti avere sono coi permessi
<gigirock> si puo' criptare la mailbox
<f843d0> David77: come ho detto prima, quasi nessun file ha una versione "a 32-bit" o "a 64-bit", esclusi gli ELF
<f843d0> gigirock: ok, ma la rappresentazione su file non dovrebbe risentire dell'architettura del processore, i dati dovrebbero essere compatibili, a patto di scrivere codice portabile (che direi 99.85% delle applicazioni destinate al parco utenza)
<gigirock> f843d0, esatto ma io intendo dire che si puo' criptare la mailbox o il database di posta , nelle versioni + semplici il file e' zippato con password mentre nelle versioni + complicate il database e' criptato
<f843d0> gigirock: ah scusa, ero rimasto confuso dal flow della discussione. Pensavo il tuo intervento fosse inerente al discorso arch, keine sorgen.
<David77> Carlin0: grazie. infatti pensavo di copiare su una pendrive fat32 che non dovrebbe portarsi dietro i permessi. o sbaglio? f843d0: ok. infatti vedo la cartella gmp/Linux_x86_64-gcc3 che forse indica che vale sia per 32 che per 64. per quanto riguardo versioni diverse di thunderbird dici che va bene? domani ci provo comunque. magari cambiando anche il profiles.ini con ilnome di quello nuovo
<f843d0> David77: quella cartella è sotto .mozilla/Thunderbird ?
<f843d0> David77: comunque, a farla breve, i messaggi sono *.mbox
<f843d0> (o meglio, vanno esportati)
<David77> f843d0: si sul pc di destinazione 16.04 64 bit (senza account fatti essendo appena installato thunderbird) nella cartella .thunderbird/xxxxxxxx.default/gmp/Linux_x86_64-gcc3 . il mio dubbio non è tanto delle mail (che  sono sostanzialmente file di testo, compattate direttamente tramite thunderbird non so) ma alcuni file presenti nella cartella del profilo che hanno la classica icona delle impostazioni
<David77> confermi che copiando la cartella su pendrive fat32 non vengono portati anche i permessi?
<Carlin0> David77, ma tu piazza tutto dentro poi si vede
<f843d0> David77: FAT32 è un FS che non può rappresentare i permessi utente Linux
<Carlin0> i permessi si possono sempre cambiare
<f843d0> David77: quella cartella ha tutta l'aria di essere qualche artefatto / componente di Thunderbird, solo a 64 bit
<Carlin0> eh f843d0 ma quando passi da fat32 a ext4 poi ...
<f843d0> Carlin0: dipende da come monti il device e da come operi la copia
<Carlin0> cmq anche io avevo la home separata e prima la / era a 32 poi a 64 , gnun problem
<f843d0> Ma eventuale corruzione sui permessi non sarebbe generata dal FS di migrazione
<gigirock> ...che cosa complicata
<David77> sempre gentili :) magari domani provo e vi faccio sapere se ho qualche problema
<Carlin0> David77, invece come consiglio : quando usi client come thunderbird lascia sempre copia dei messaggi sul server
<Carlin0> c'est plus facile
<Carlin0> anzi il consiglio giusto sarebbe : non usare client leggi tutto lasciando sul server , eviti viruZ
<David77> Carlin0: ottimo consiglio se utilizzi gmail che ha uno spazio enorme, ma se hai una casella di posta ridotta devi necessariamente tenerli sul server massimo per 30-60 giorni altrimenti si rischia di avere la posta piena
<David77> ho ubuntu quindi a noi i virus ci fanno un baffo :)
<Carlin0> David77, crei una cartella dove salvare mail importanti e il resto lo cancelli , ho mail di 3 / 4 anni fa su gmail
<David77> Carlin0: corretto, ma la comodità del client è anche il fatto di avere la posta anche senza internet e senza dover pensare a cosa salvare. anche io su gmail (anche online) ho mail "ricordo" anche di persone che non ci sono più di anni fa :) poi se il provider va a zampe all'aria o inibisce la lettura online se non hai la loro adsl hai comunque la posta. grazie
<David77> ..dimenticavo è anche multiaccount
<David77> per quanto riguarda mettere in rete wifi con DHCP, quindi l'IP potrebbe essere diverso quando connessi, 2 o 3 pc tutti *ubuntu (semplice condivisione cartella condivisa) che sia samba o nfs mi date qualche input da studiare (a parte il man)? grazie :)
<David77> su https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs non ho ben capito come si fa con in presenza di dhcp
<David77> con samba penso basti creare un utente con smbpasswd. https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<G1up1n0> David77: secondo me nel wiki intende che in caso di dhcp devi impostare ip fissi, per i pc interessati, sul router
<David77> G1up1n0: grazie della risposta. non posso operare direttamente sul router :( quindi solo samba con utenti?
<f843d0> David77: smbpasswd associa una password a un utente di sistema, ma mica risolve il tuo problema di localizzare i nodi della rete
<G1up1n0> David77: non ho mai approfondito l'argomento, però provo a cercare qualcosa. ricordo un utility di mint che era simpatica. provo a recuperarne il nome
<f843d0> Per fare quello che vorresti fare, ti serve un DNS interno
<David77> f843d0: quindi non è possibile fare su ubuntu, come quel coso di win come con il gruppo home, che non ha bisogno altro di una password e che l'amministratore aggiunga il nome utente al gruppo home? :(
<David77> G1up1n0: ti ringrazio
<David77> io non ho mai fatto una rete....
<f843d0> David77: possibile è possibile, ma diventa "più difficile" avere una configurazione dinamica
<f843d0> David77: dipende molto dall'obiettivo finale
<Carlin0> David77, se riesci a risolvere la storia a monte facendo assegnare al router degli IP fissi alle varie macchine attraverso il riconoscimento del mac adress credo sia la cosa migliore
<f843d0> 14:40:29< David77> io non ho mai fatto una rete.... <--- quindi nemmeno su Windoze?
<David77> f843d0: grazie. obiettivo condividere una cartella comune in wifi sotto dhcp (router non accessibile). esatto neanche su windoze ho mai creato una rete... ho solo un netbook windoze e con quello vado su una rete del gruppo home tramite wifi per accedere ad una cartella in estate, dove l'adim mi ha dato la password e basta. Carlin0: grazie della risposta. magari potessi :(
<f843d0> David77: ecco, come vedi c'è un Admin che ha allestito la rete, e credimi, lui avrà fatto qualcosina o sul router o sulla rete stessa.
<f843d0> David77: la soluzione, per quanto scomoda, è specificare ogni volta l'indirizzo IP delle macchine. E tranquillo, con Windoze faresti la stessa fine.
<f843d0> (oppure un po' di scripting per il network discovery, nemmeno troppo spinto)
<f843d0> Ma una soluzione con due click o due file di configurazione, veloce e funzionante, così come è messa la rete, non c'è
<Carlin0> David77, ma non fai prima a metterla su cloud sta cartella comune ?
<David77> f843d0: glielo ho chiesto poco fa e mi ha detto che mi ha aggiunto come utente, qualsiasi sia il mio ip che il dhcp del router mi da, e non ha associato il mio macaddress con un determinato ip. ci pensa windoze, gruppo home, ad abbinare utente con l'ip che ha dato in quel momento il router e quindi darmi le cartelle condivise. Carlin0: no niente internet. la rete 'locale' mi serve proprio per evitare il cloud
<G1up1n0> David77: ma con samba nn puoi fare lo stesso?
<G1up1n0> crei gli utenti e la cartella da condividere (mi pare si può fare anche ad accesso anonimo)
<David77> G1up1n0: ... non so come fare :( se qualcuno mi dice cosa studiare vi ringrazierei tantissimo! magari in italiano non sarebbe malaccio :)
<f843d0> G1up1n0: si ma, in fondo, come monti la risorsa Samba, se il server può cambiare indirizzo?
<f843d0> G1up1n0: per come la vedo io, alla fine della storia, devi lanciare un smbmount / mount.cifs verso un host
<f843d0> G1up1n0: pertanto, o conosci l'IP, o hai un DNS interno che sa indirizzare verso la macchina giusta
<f843d0> David77: come accedi a questa celebre cartella condivisa?
<David77> f843d0: ma winz non usa la stessa rete samba, quindi senza ip fissi ma gestita da sistema operativo? speravo, magari aggiungendo altri pacchetti ubuntu di fare la stessa cosa con i miei adorati *ubuntu
<G1up1n0> si, questo si ma, per esempio i client possono cercare cartelle condivise
<G1up1n0> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/samba#List_Public_Shares
<f843d0> G1up1n0: perfetto, cosa metti come hostname? :)
<David77> f843d0: se intendi da winzz semplicemente la vedo nel 'gruppo home' appena mi collego al router wifi
<David77> 127.0.0 ?
<G1up1n0> smbtree -b -N
<G1up1n0> per andare in broadcast
<G1up1n0> ovvio se la rete è piccola
<f843d0> David77: spiega meglio questo concetto di gruppo home. Intendi, nel File Manager, vedi sotto rete il nome dell'host, ed elencato hai la Cartella Condivisa?
<David77> piccolissima massimo ho 3 pc ubuntu. f843d0: certo posso inserire un link mcrsft?
<f843d0> !chat | David77
<ubot-it> David77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<f843d0> 14:54:19< f843d0> (oppure un po' di scripting per il network discovery, nemmeno troppo spinto) <--- G1up1n0
<f843d0> G1up1n0: resta il punto, che se vuole tutto automatico, devi scriptare, temo io
<f843d0> (intendo dire trovare il server, tentare il mount)
<G1up1n0> f843d0:  si probabile, anche se leggo che kde dovrebbe avere qualcosa che fa tutto da dolphin
<G1up1n0> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/samba#KDE
<G1up1n0> like windows. Però nn usando nè cartelle condivise nè KDE sarebbe tutto da provare :)
<f843d0> G1up1n0: in supporto ufficiale, andrebbero postati link solo della documentazione ufficiale Ubuntu :P
<G1up1n0> si, sorry. ho provato a usare quello ma mancavano le cose che mi interessava far leggere :P
<David77> speravo tanto una rete con dhcp con ubuntu. comunque leggo :)
<f843d0> David77: ad ogni modo, si può anche tentare qualcosa di analogo con NFS, ma serve dello scripting e molti dettagli, è una discussione che si può finalizzare in -chat
<David77> f843d0: va bene. magari c'è un pacchetto già pronto ed è per questo che sono andato in canale perché poteva essere utile a tutti come supporto.
<Mr_Pan> salve
<gianco62> Ciao a tutti, ho effettuato l'avanzamento di versuione alla 17.04. ma ora mi da i problemi con una vecchia stampante epson 870 che ha sempre funzionato. qualcuno può dirmi qualcosa in merito? Thanks
<Carlin0> gianco62, hai provato a reinstallarla ?
<gianco62> Devo essere veramente in corto...ero convinto di averla re-installata ma evidentemente non l'avevo fatto, visto che ora funziona perfettamente. Grazie e scusa.
<S1lv3r> salve a tutti
<S1lv3r> c'è qualcuno?
<gagaz> ciao a tutti ho dopo molto tempo ripreso in mano il mio computer con installato ubuntu 12.10 che come tutti sapete è ormai fuori . Ora mi chiedo come posso aggiornare la versione?
<f843d0> gagaz: installa una nuova versione, dopo averla provata in live
<gagaz> ho già provato a creare una chiavetti
<gagaz> ho già provato a creane una Iso su chiavetta ma nulla non riesco
<f843d0> gagaz: come hai creato, e quale versione
<gagaz> ho provaton
<gagaz> ho provato inizialmente con la 14.04 e poi con la 6 scaricando la iso dal sito e creando la pennetta da un altro compiter
<f843d0> gagaz: come
<gagaz> ho scaricato la iso e creato la pennetta con UNetbootin ma ho anche provato a crearla con l'apposito creatore nell'attuale versione di ubunti di cui dispongo
<f843d0> gagaz: usa Rufus se crei da Windoze
<gagaz> se creo da mac
<gagaz> ?
<f843d0> gagaz: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MacOsXLiveUsb
<gagaz> a che versione cosiglieresti di aggiornarlo?
<f843d0> gagaz: prova in live, ma credo che 16.04 sia una buona scelta. O se ti va, prova la 17.04
<gagaz> in che senso in live?
<f843d0> gagaz: opera il boot da supporto di installazione, e scelgi "Try Ubuntu without Installing"
<leolollos> Salve, ho un problema con Kubuntu 17.04
<gagaz> ok grazie
<leolollos> Con un Acer Veriton X2631G (fisso)
<leolollos> Lo collego ad ethernet, per 2-3 minuti la connessione va, poi diventa inutilizzabile e Firefox rimane "in caricamento"
<leolollos> ho provato con un altro PC e va senza problemi.
<f843d0> leolollos: l'ha sempre fatto?
<leolollos> rieccomi
<leolollos> avevo provato con un altro pc ancora per essere sicuro e il problema non c'è
<f843d0> 19:24:22< f843d0> leolollos: l'ha sempre fatto?
<leolollos> No, ho installato Kubuntu ieri
<leolollos> e ieri non lo faceva
<f843d0> leolollos: cosa è successo nel frattempo di significativo che potrebbe aver causato questo problema? Aggiornamenti? Installazioni di software particolari?
<leolollos> Ho installato Thunderbird e fatti i normali aggiornamenti
<f843d0> leolollos: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> leolollos: sulla macchina "che ha problemi"
<f843d0> leolollos: quindi, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<f843d0> leolollos: incolla qui in canale il risultato del secondo comando
<leolollos> un secondo
<f843d0> leolollos: intendo, incolla il link risultante
<leolollos> ora è un bel problema però
<leolollos> la connessione praticamente non va, quindi devo sbrigarmi ad installare
<leolollos> allora ho capito perchè non andava l'ethernet
<leolollos> era colpa di una delle due powerline che utilizzo per usufruire dell'Ethernet invece del WiFi
<leolollos> visto che una delle due non funziona, ho provato, per avere la rete, a collegare attraverso la USB del PC il mio dongle TP-LINK TL-WN823N
<leolollos> lo avevo utilizzato in precedenza con Win e funzionava. Nella stessa zona mi dava 4 tacche su 5
<leolollos> Ora, con Kubuntu, viene trovata la rete wifi ma semplicemente NON va! Non riesce a connettersi
<leolollos> e c'è solo 1 tacca su 5
<leolollos> eppure anche sulla confezione c'è scritto "compatibile con Linux": come posso fare?
<Mr_Pan> leolollos, qui >>>< http://www.tp-link.it/download/TL-WN823N.html#Driver
<Mr_Pan> scarica i driver e leggi la guida
<luigiiiiiii> salve ho scaricato ubunto sul mio pc
<luigiiiiiii> vorrei metterlo in chiaveta e farlo partire il mio pc con la chiaveta come posso fare?????
<Carlin0> luigiiiiiii, hai windows ?
<luigiiiiiii> si
<luigiiiiiii> pero accendendo volevo partire con la chiveta usb senz entrare in windows
<Carlin0> luigiiiiiii, usa rufus per mettere ubuntu sulla chiavetta
<luigiiiiiii> ok
<luigiiiiiii> ma poi come proseguo
<luigiiiiiii> ho gia scaricato  ubuntu sul pc
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<luigiiiiiii> non capisco come istalare  sul usb
<Carlin0> 23:17:28<Carlin0> luigiiiiiii, usa rufus per mettere ubuntu sulla chiavetta
<alrais> ciao ho un problema con la risoluzione video, troppo bassa 1024x768 devo installare altro driver?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-06
<N3mo> Buongioro, da questo output riuscite cortesemente a dirmi quale file system sto utilizzado sulle partizioni 2 e 3?
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792288/
<N3mo> Qui è più completo... http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792299/
<Carlin0> N3mo, la 2 è partizione  estesa
<Mr_Pan> con LVM
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Si, dentro l' estesa dovrei avere la vera partizione che utilzizo per i dati...
<Carlin0> N3mo, sudo fdisk -l
<N3mo> Ma quindi non sto utilizzando EXT2 ? io avevo paura che non so come avessi impostato ext2 in fase di istallazione e che mi uscissero problemi di frammentazione in futuro
<N3mo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24792305/
<N3mo> Grazie Carlin0 per l' aiuto
<Carlin0> come dice Mr_Pan LVM
<N3mo> Ok, grazie :)
<gigirock> eh ma nemo quanti dischi aveva montati dm e' un array di dischi
<gigirock> !paga
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paga'
<Innerina> Ho il portatile che ogni tanto ha i browser che si bloccano e risponde in ritardo ai comandi, forse è la cache della swap che va svuotata?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno usa ubuntu su powerpc?
<sacarde> volevo provare il wakeonlan
<gnagni> scusate non so se sono nel posto giusto
<gnagni> ho problemi di connessione
<gnagni> con ubuntu 16.04
<Carlin0> gnagni, con ethernet ?
<gnagni> con wifi
<gnagni> resta connesso un po
<gnagni> poi salta
<Carlin0> gnagni, non è mai andato ? o andava e ha smesso?
<Carlin0> aaaaahhh è instabile
<gnagni> no funziona male
<gnagni> esatto
<gnagni> devo sempre spegnere e accendere il pc
<gnagni> o il wifi
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora ?
<gnagni> si ora funziona
<Carlin0> ok apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> gnagni, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> gnagni, incolla qui il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<gnagni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24796768/
<Carlin0> gnagni, non saprei non conosco questa scheda wifi
<gnagni> ok, appena installato infatti non andava
<gnagni> ho dovuto scaricare i driver
<gnagni> ora va ma va male
<gnagni> non importa grazie lo stesso
<Carlin0> prova a ripassare magari domani un po + presto
<Carlin0> che driver hai scaricato ?
<gnagni> uno specifico per la mia scheda di rete
<gnagni> ora non ricordo
<gnagni> però almeno fa andare il wifi
<gnagni> va bene passerò domani
<gnagni> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-07
<Atomic_xCOql> salve
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4755965 gagni
<Giovy8> Buongiorno, vorrei installare un sistema operativo leggero su un pc Acer Revo r3600
<Giovy8> cosa mi consigliate?
<Mr_Pan> Giovy8, che caratteristiche ha quel pc ?  processore ram disco ecc ecc
<Carlin0> Giovy8, serve sapere modello esatto di cpu quantità di ram e  scheda video
<Carlin0> ops anticipato
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, sei arrivato secondo ... :D
<Giovy8> Acer Aspire Revo R3600, Aspire. Frequenza del processore: 1,6 GHz, Famiglia processore: Intel® Atom™, Presa per processore: BGA 437. RAM installata: 2 GB, Tipo di RAM: DDR2
<Carlin0> atom = lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> no way lubuntu al massimo xubuntu
<Giovy8> ho scaricato xubuntu
<Mr_Pan> gnon puoi aspirare a nulla di migliore (premetto io uso xubuntu con i7/20 gb ram)
<Giovy8> quindi meglio scaricare xubuntu
<Giovy8> ?
<Mr_Pan> Giovy8, lubuntu richiede ancora qualcosina in meno ma anche xubuntu va bene
<Giovy8> perfetto, allora provo :-)
<Giovy8> grazie 1000
<Mr_Pan> Giovy8, prego ... testalo in live prima
<G1up1n0> concordo con Mr_Pan: alla fine xubuntu monta xfce e lubuntu lxde, puoi anche provare a googlare e vedere le differenze tra i due DE
<Carlin0> Giovy8, 32 bit mi raccomando
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: perché 32 bit?
<[Enrico]> è talmente vecchio quel processore che non supporta 64 bit?
<Carlin0> [Enrico], pare che quella cpu abbia un solo core
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm non sappiamo il modello esatto
<Carlin0> altro che xubuntu poi boh
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: quanti core abbia non conta
<[Enrico]> quando possibile bisogna usare 64 bit
<Carlin0> Mr_Pan, rileggi l'ha detto
<[Enrico]> è a 64 bit https://ark.intel.com/products/35635/Intel-Atom-Processor-230-512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB
<[Enrico]> ma è vecchio come da paura
<Carlin0> [Enrico], qui viene gente la cui cpu manco supporta il pae
<[Enrico]> sinceramente non so nemmeno se ne valga la pena
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: lo capisco, ma quello supporta 64 bit, quindi meglio usare le 64 bit
<[Enrico]> meno problemi e più performance
<Carlin0> eh mi pareva non supportasse 64
<[Enrico]> sempre se non mi sono sbagliato eh. Ho googlato quel PC e mi viene fuori che ha un atom 230
<[Enrico]> già era spompato allora, oggi è più utile come ferma carte temo
<[Enrico]> usare un browser web è già sostanzialmente un peso enorme
<[Enrico]> ho provato un atom recente e pure quelli arrancano un po' (ma non sono malaccio alla fine)
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, sarai pubblicamente frustato per questo tuo errore...
 * Mr_Pan prepara il gattoa  nove code ... :D 
<Mr_Pan> opss finestra sbagliata
<Carlin0> ora lo dico anche alla badante :P
<dalmaggioni> ciao
<dalmaggioni> tra debian e ubuntu quale mi consigliate?
<Carlin0> !ciao | dalmaggioni
<ubot-it> dalmaggioni: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Mr_Pan> dalmaggioni, indovina...
<Carlin0> dalmaggioni, dipende dal tuo grado di conoscenza
<dalmaggioni> sono un esperto di linux
<Carlin0> ubuntu è + user friendly
<Carlin0> allora se sei esperto certe domande non dovresti manco farle
<dalmaggioni> pelli
<dalmaggioni> sei qui
<ryuujin> uhm
<leolollos> Buongiorno, ho un problema con il mio PC Acer Veriton X2631G, che monta Kubuntu 17.04.
<leolollos> Non sono riuscito a far funzionare nessuna delle due chiavette WiFi in mio possesso. La prima, una TP LINK TP-Link TL-WN823N, che decanta un invitante banner "Linux support" sulla confezione
<leolollos> e la seconda, una CSL W-LAN Adapter che monta, leggendo le istruzioni, un chip REALTEK RTL8191SU, che veniva consigliata sul famoso forum Majorana in merito alle "migliori chiavette WiFi compatibili con Linux"
<leolollos> Ora non so proprio cosa fare: la prima chiavetta, qualche giorno fa, veniva riconosciuta e venivano mostrate le reti WiFI, anche se era impossibile accedervi e una rete con un modem a 2 metri di distanza veniva mostrata con 1 sola tacca
<glpiana> leolollos, io non posso seguirti perchè sto pandando via, ma ti consiglio di inserire una chiavetta alla volta, dare in un terminale il comando "lsusb" e prendere nota dell'identificativo (tipo 046d:c03d). dopodichè vai su google, scrivi ubuntu e l'identificativo. se trovi link a askubuntu o a chiedi di ubuntu, seguine le indicazioni
<leolollos> oggi ho riprovato e neanche vengono mostrate le reti WiFi. La seconda chiavetta mi è arrivata oggi: l'ho collegata e ho appurato che non funziona neanche questa. Cosa posso fare?
<leolollos> Rieccomi
<leolollos> Ho messo in pratica questa guida https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4933147 ma la chiavetta non viene proprio rilevata
<leolollos> ho provato questo comando sudo lshw -C network ma viene rilevata solo la connessione ethernet
<gigirock> leolollos, cioe' ne' dmesg o lsusb la rilevano ?
<leolollos> L'ultima volta che ho provato, lsusb la rilevava
<leolollos> ma ora non sembra
<leolollos> dmesg la rileva
<gigirock> leolollos, ma su quel pc puoi usare la ethernet ?
<leolollos> si
<gigirock> aspe
<leolollos> https://pastebin.com/mQziDtdf mhh... sembra che ad un certo punto il dispositivo si disconnetta
<gigirock> leolollos, https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes non e' una guida ufficiale ma un fix per il kernel segui le istruzioni devi compilare etc etc
<leolollos> prima tolgo il vecchio driver? rtl8192eu
<gigirock> leolollos, nella spiegazione c'e' la maniera per 'blacklistare' i vecchi driver
<leolollos> il problema è che ho seguito un'altra guida in cui si diceva di installare rtl8192eu
<leolollos> quindi meglio se lo tolgo
<leolollos> Ok, ora seguo quella guida che mi hai linkato
<leolollos> ok, provo a riavviare
<leolollos> rieccomi
<leolollos> purtroppo niente, non va :(
<gigirock> leolollos, non va a o va male ?
<leolollos> non c'è alcuna rete wifi nel menu "Reti"
<Carlin0> leolollos, sudo iwlist
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> leolollos, sudo iwconfig
<leolollos> lo devo mettere su pastebin giusto
<Carlin0> si
<Carlin0> il 2° leolollos
<leolollos> aspe che sto installando pastebinit
<leolollos> lo so che se incollo il comando così mi uccidete xD
<Carlin0> ok allora sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<leolollos> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24801122/
<Carlin0> leolollos, sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<leolollos> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Carlin0> e niente non la vede proprio ... leolollos è la 17.04 ?
<leolollos> si
<Carlin0> leolollos, potresti provare la 16.04 da live , la 17.04 ha davvero parecchi problemi
<leolollos> ho appena provato la stessa chiavetta USB con la 17.04 su un altro pc
<leolollos> ebbene
<leolollos> va
<Carlin0> dovrebbe andare senza aggiungere altri driver (in teoria)
<leolollos> e come per magia, funziona pure quell'altra chiavetta wifi
<leolollos> non ci capisco pi
<leolollos> più niente
<G1up1n0> leolollos: hai provato da altre porte usb?
<leolollos> si
<G1up1n0> ok, l'usb funziona sicuramente? lo chiedo perchè a me ultimamente era andata in protezione e ho dovuto spegnere il pc completamente prima di riprendersi
<leolollos> rieccomi dall'altro pc con la chiavetta wifi
<leolollos> cosa stavate dicendo?
<G1up1n0> sei certo al 100% che l'usb funzioni? hai messo qualche chiavetta usb?
<G1up1n0> memoria
<leolollos> sisi
<Carlin0> bhe per vedere quello basta lsusb come detto prima da glpiana
<leolollos> con una chiavetta usb toshiba da 16gb funziona
<G1up1n0> giusto, lsusb la vede...
<leolollos> però devo dire che in live, sia con Kubuntu 16.04 che con 17.04, le usb non funzionavano
<leolollos> infatti avevo paura ad installare proprio per quel motivo
<leolollos> dopo aver installato, invece, hanno funzionato regolarmente anche per quanto riguarda altri dispositivi (tastiera, stampante, memorie di massa)
<Carlin0> leolollos, a molti la 17.04 non vede manco la scheda ethernet ...
<leolollos> addirittura? Fa proprio così schifo?
<Carlin0> la 16.04 è molto + stabile
<leolollos> eppure con la 17.04 ho risolto un problema sul mio pc portatile
<leolollos> che con Kubuntu 16.04 aveva spesso dei lag del sistema
<leolollos> in ogni caso, sul fisso potrei mettere la 16.04... ammesso che con quella funzioni la chiavetta wifi
<Carlin0> kde è pesante non poco
<leolollos> beh ma considera che il pc portatile è dotato di i5 e 12 gb di ram, oltre a una scheda integrata nvidia 940mx
<leolollos> il pc fisso 4gb di ram , integrata e i5, ma kde gira fluido comunque
<leolollos> *scheda dedicata nvidia 940mx
<leolollos> in ogni caso penso che ora proverò KDE neon, secondo voi è abbastanza stabile?
<Carlin0> mai usato kde ...
<G1up1n0> io ne sento parlare bene, l'ha messo un amico ed è entusiasta
<G1up1n0> io kde non lo sopporto
<Carlin0> troppo luccicoso
<G1up1n0> vi saluto!
<leolollos> tutti ce l'avete con KDE xD Secondo me è uno dei migliori desktop
<leolollos> anche se è vero che è molto, molto pesante
<Carlin0> preferisco de minimali lxde e xfce anche su un i5
<leolollos> in ogni caso, lo sto usando da diversi giorni su questi 2 pc e funziona bene, se non fosse per quel problema che non penso proprio dipenda da KDE
<leolollos> io ho utilizzato per 1 annetto Ubuntu Unity 14.04 e non lo sopportavo più
<leolollos> in ogni caso grazie dell'aiuto, proverò Kubuntu 16.04 o KDE neon e vi farò sapere
<leolollos> vi saluto
<Carlin0> se bonanotte ora il wifi che non va è colpa di kde :P
<salvamea> Salve a tutti e buona sera
<akis24> !ciao | salvamea
<ubot-it> salvamea: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<salvamea> avrei un problema con il montaggio automatico della chiavetta
<salvamea> uso xubuntu 16.04
<akis24> salvamea:  non viene vista con lsusb?
<salvamea> ho scaricato anche usbmount ma non ho risolto
<salvamea> lsusb è un comando da terminale?
<salvamea> si la vede
<salvamea> rileva il flash drive ma non lo monta in automatico
<akis24> salvamea:  hai provato con altre usb ?
<gigirock> salvamea: ma come è formattata la chiavetta?
<salvamea> si stesso identico problema, ma credo di essere io il colpevole, questa mattina ho collegato il telefono al pc, ho aperto un video che presumevo non si avviasse, ho cercato di chiudere la cartella dopo un po mi è uscito il messaggio di thunar che la cartella non rispondeva
<salvamea> poi ho smontato l'icona telefono, che comunque non avveniva e alla fine ho staccato il filo
<salvamea> credo sia stato il momento in cui ho fatto il disastro
<salvamea> anche perchè fino a questa mattina montava tutto in automatico
<akis24> salvamea: smartphone o chiavetta usb cerca di essere chiaro ..
<salvamea> ora sto provando con una chiavetta ma questa mattina avevo collegato lo smartfone
<akis24> salvamea:  e la chiavetta come è formattata ?
<akis24> salvamea: inserisci la chiavetta e da terminale dai sudo fdisk -l   e posta il risultato su pastebin
<salvamea> dove lo vedo?
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salvamea> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24801628/
<salvamea> adesso è montata perchè l'ho montata io manualmente
<salvamea> però ho notato una cosa se tengo aperta la cartella system/media la monta automaticamente
<akis24> bene salvamea  allora non hai problemi .. e io ho gente qui scusa eh
<salvamea> grazie lo stesso chiederò nel forum come fare
<ziovale> aiuto per installazione driver adattatore wifi usb TP-LINK
<f843d0> !italiano | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<ziovale> ragazzi sono scarso - ho compratp adttatore wireless usb TP-LINK -mod.TL-WWN823N a detta loro compatibile con Linux ho scaricato i file dal sito  l'ho estratto e cercato di seguire la loro guida che per me e' incomprensibile
<f843d0> ziovale: metti la chiavetta, guarda l'output di lsusb, prendi VendorID e ProductID, cerca su internet informazioni a riguardo (ammesso che ce ne sia bisogno)
<ziovale> nom vi arrabiate per la mia ignoranza come faccio a postarti  l'output
<f843d0> !chi | ziovale
<ubot-it> ziovale: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<f843d0> ziovale: sudo apt-get install -y pastebinit
<ziovale> ho dato il comando poi cosa devo fare per fanore seguimi passo passo se puoi
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24802137/
<ziovale> e la prima riga in alto
<ziovale> ti posso postare la loro guida
<ziovale> ragazzi chiedo scusa sto iniziando a litigare con la moglie vi disturbero piu tardi
<ziovale> ciao ragazzi. Problema installazione driver adattatore mini wireless usb TP-LINK model -TL-WN823N
<ziovale> ho scaricato il file dal sito ufficiale con annesso la loro guida per linux in pdf  ma per me ignorante e' Cirenaico .Qualche anima pia e' disposta ad aiutarmi
<dani_supertramp> ciao a tutti
<raffaele80it> Salve, vorrei modificare il GRUB per installare plop boot manager in xubuntu. Ho copiato plpbt.bin in /boot e adesso dovrei modificare 40_custom (/etc/grub.d/) con menuentry "Plop Boot Manager" {
<raffaele80it>     set root=(hd0,X)
<raffaele80it>     linux16 /boot/plpbt.bin
<raffaele80it> } Il file lo apro con mousepad ma se provo a salvare mi appare una finestra con un messaggio di errore (accesso negato)
<raffaele80it> è un problema di privilegi?
<raffaele80it> questo è quello che vedo http://i.imgur.com/uIBDhPP.png
<ziovale> ragazzi se siete impegnati in risoluzioni di problemi importanti vi disturbero domani .
<gigirock> Ubuntu Decides To Replace LightDM with GDM http://ift.tt/2r5LWq6  'VIA omgubuntu'
<Carlin0> gigirock, è consequenziale al fatto che il de di default sarà gnome
<gigirock> gnognogno
<gigirock> mettere gnome e' come la globalizzazione
<ziovale> ragazzi grazie lo stesso
<gigirock> ah
<gigirock> lo stesso perche' ?
<Carlin0> ziovale, ma che ubuntu usi ?
<ziovale> 16-04-lts
<Carlin0> ziovale, ma quando hai dato il comando chiesto da f843d0 la chiavetta era collegata ?
<ziovale> si ed e ancora adesso collegata
<Carlin0> ma è collegata direttamente al pc o all'hub ?
<ziovale> all'hub
<Carlin0> collegala direttamente al pc e ridai il comando lsusb | pastebinit
<ziovale> posso postare il pdf fornito da loro
<ziovale> adesso la collego al pc
<Carlin0> dai il comando e posta il link che viene prodotto
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24803234/
<Carlin0> ziovale, o la chiavetta è morta o sono morte le porte usb : non la vede
<ziovale> provo a cambiare porta
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24803269/
<Carlin0> non la vede proprio , non è questione di driver
<ziovale> posso potare il file pdf se non e un problema per voi
<gigirock> devo riavviare
<gigirock> pota
<gigirock> che centra il file pdf ?
<Carlin0> ziovale, non serve il pdf , il pc non vede la chiavetta usb
<ziovale> e' una guida che non riesco a capire . signori sono zero
<Carlin0> all'infuori del fatto che poi funzioni o meno : il pc non la vede
<Carlin0> come se fosse morta o non esistesse
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24803310/
<gigirock> ziovale, se e' ancora in garanzia..... ,mi pare che sono lifetimewarranty quelle
<ziovale> l'ho comprata stasera
<Carlin0> ziovale, forse non capisci : quella chiavetta è morta...  non va
<gigirock> ziovale ma la stessa chiavetta su un altro pc funziona ?
<ziovale> ok
<ziovale> senti ho un'altra chiavetta usb sul pc dei ragazzi  possiamo provarla
<Carlin0> ziovale, infila chiavetta e dai comando
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24803394/
<Carlin0> questa la vede
<Carlin0> ziovale, sudo iwconfig | pastebinit
<ziovale> per farla funzionare cosa fare
<Carlin0> dai il comando che vediamo ziovale
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24803410/
<Carlin0> ziovale, hai installato driver scaricati in giro per caso ?
<gigirock> ziovale ma in dmesg si vede ?
<ziovale> potrebbre essere
<Carlin0> gigirock, ha cambiato chiavetta e questa la vede
<ziovale> si
<gigirock> ah allora dmesg | grep wifi | pastebinit
<Carlin0> potrebbe essere che hai incasinato le cose ziovale questa andrebbe senza altra aggiunta ...
<Carlin0> quindi dovresti rimuovere i driver che hai installato manualmente
<raffaele80it> salve, come devo configurare il grub per l'avvio da usb?
<ziovale> come faccio
<gigirock> raffaele80it, che razza di domanda e' ?
<ziovale> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24803480/
<ziovale> caro raffele sono super inesperto e rischio di fare ancora piu casini
<raffaele80it> gigirock: vorrei configurare l'avvio da USB in plop boot manager. Nelle guide ho letto che si deve configurare il file 40_custom
<raffaele80it> gigirock: cosa devo scrivere al posto di hdX,Y ?
<Carlin0> !grub | raffaele80it
<ubot-it> raffaele80it: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<gigirock> raffaele80it, dipende da cosa vuoi avviare.....
<raffaele80it> gigirock: vorrei avviare da chiavetta USB
<gigirock> raffaele80it, cioe' vorresti avviare qualche cosa sulla chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/AggiungereTogliereVoci#Voci_definite_dall.27utente
<raffaele80it> gigirock: si, vorrei far partire l'installazione di peppermint
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, ma perchè plop ?
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, il pc non supporta boot da usb ?
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: non, il bios non supporto l'avvio da USB
<Carlin0> eh raffaele80it usa un cd/dvd
<gigirock> raffaele80it, mah non ti capisco cmq plop lo avii da una chiavetta poi la distro da un altra
<raffaele80it> gigirock e Carlin0: ma non è possibile impostare nel GRUB2 l'avvio da USB?
<Carlin0> raffaele80it, dal grub avvii cose che sono sul disco interno de pc (che io sappia)
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: da windows basta installare plop boot manager sul pc e poi all'avvio è possibile selezionare (da plop) l'avvio da USB
<raffaele80it> Carlin0: su xubuntu sto impazzendo
<Carlin0> !chat | raffaele80it
<ubot-it> raffaele80it: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> perchè stai impazzendo ?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-08
<pool> Hi guys, currently i am typing from a thinkpad x220 and i have some problems with the NIC. I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question, but i am not able to clone a mac address because immediately it reverts to the original one. Anyone can help me?
<pool> I am using ubuntu gnome
<Mr_Pan> !english | pool
<ubot-it> pool: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<AiyaEarendil> Buongiorno! Domanda ignorante: a cosa serve il package libweb2gtk?
<gigirock> AiyaEarendil: a occhio è una libreria web per gtk... ma Google ne sa + di noi
<gigirock> !info libweb2gtk
<ubot-it> Package libweb2gtk does not exist in xenial
<AiyaEarendil> Oltretutto sono un po' tocco, è webkit2gtk
<AiyaEarendil> !info webkit2gtk
<ubot-it> Package webkit2gtk does not exist in xenial
<AiyaEarendil> Ottimo, è comunque normale che ogni tanto dia errori su questi processi?
<gigirock> Cerca in ubuntu packages
<gigirock> No non è normale
<gigirock> Il webkit è quella parte che esegue processi del web "avanzato"
<AiyaEarendil> Ora anche pulseaudio ha smesso di funzionare :/
<AiyaEarendil> Domanda stupida: quali sono i vantaggi di Ubuntu su Debian?
<gigirock> Ubuntu ha una installazione più completa ma alla fine debian risulta + leggera anche a parità di de
<gigirock> Per il resto direi che si equivalgono o meglio ubuntu è una versione + user friendly di debian
<gigirock> Debian è comunque la base
<AiyaEarendil> Grazie!
<stefano87sp> salve
<stefano87sp> posso chiedere?
<MTX> salve, mi consigliate ubuntu o debian?
<salvamea> salve a tutti e buona sera, mi scuso per ieri perché non ho esposto in modo corretto il problema
<salvamea> Avrei bisogno di aiuto perché il mio sistema monta le periferiche usb(pen drive, smartfone) ma la relativa cartella non viene aperta in modo automatico ma lo devo fare io manualmente, volevo sapere se c'era un modo per ripristinare l'apertura automatica all'inserimento della chiavetta usb...
<Aller76> ciao potete dirmi i passaggi per scaricare xubuntu su macbook late 2009 a 64 bit ? Grazie
<ROMEO> SUL MIO PC E' INSTALLATO UBUNTU 16.04 LTS DALLA SUA USCITA. NON CI SONO ALTRI SO. FINO AD ORA E' ANDATO TUTTO BENE. DA OGGI NON RIESCO PIU A VEDERE SULLA SCHERMATA IL LAUNCHER  E LA PARTE SUPERIORE: BARRA STRUMENTI, BARRA INDIRIZZI, ECC. NON RIESCO AD APRIRE PERTANTO ALCUNA CONNESSIONE AD INTERNET. QUESTA CONNESSIONE LA STO FACENDO SEMPRE DAL MIO C
<ROMEO> OMPUTER, NELLA SIZIONE OSPITI, LA QUALE FUNZIONA PERFETTAMENTE. HO PROVATO NELLA SESZIONE PRINCIPALE VERIE PICCOLE ATTIVITA ' COMPATIBILI CON LA MIA CULTURA INFORMATICA (MINIMA). COSA POSSO FARE?
<Mr_Pan> ROMEO, scriver ein maiuscolo equivale a strillare...
<Mr_Pan> !maiuscolo
<ubot-it> Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<ziovale> adattatore wirelless usb-  ciao ragazzi  stasera ho comprato una nuova chiavetta usb - D-LINK mod. DWA-171 ma il mio ubuntu -16-04-LTS  non ne vuol saperehttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24810055/
<Michele81> salve a tutti
<marisajj> ciao, qualcuno puo aiutarmi?? ho installato ubuntu
<marisajj> 16.04
<marisajj> va tutto bene apparte la connessione
<ziovale> cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema
<ziovale> ragazzi nessuno puo aiutarmi
<ziovale> So che siete impegnati grazie lo stesso
<jk^> ho comprato un hd esterno, ma mi dice compatibile solo con win 10, 8.1, 8 e 7 e con varie versioni di Mac OS..., Linux non è proprio menzionato, come funziona in questi casi? :\ devo restituirlo e cercarne uno compatibile?
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-09
<Mr_Pan> Buongiorno
<LinuxMind> buongiorno, ho un problema per creare un collegamento in rete con linux, chi mi aiuta?
<Mr_Pan> LinuxMind, dettagli del problema
<LinuxMind> se qualcuno a scritto qualcosa mi si è sloggato da solo
<LinuxMind> sorry
<LinuxMind> si era letto il mio problema prima o devo ripeterlo ?
<LinuxMind> (dimenticavo il grazie) :-)
<Mr_Pan> LinuxMind, dettagli del problema
<Mr_Pan> LinuxMind, rispondi ...
<LinuxMind> scusate..
<LinuxMind> allora provo a farla semplice :-)
<LinuxMind> dovrei far si che al riavvio della mia distro, il collegamento sul desktop di un file in rete su di un server,si monti in automatico. (il collegamento lo faccio senza problemi e mi si apre tranquillamente, come distro ho Backbox 4.6, come servere windows 7) RINGRAZIO
<Mr_Pan> LinuxMind, questo canale da supporto solo a Ubuntu e derivate ufficiali...
<LinuxMind> be ma backbox è un xubuntu
<LinuxMind> la programmazione non dovrebbe cambiare
<LinuxMind> cmq se qualcuno mi sa dire come montare in automatico una cartella all'avvio
<LinuxMind> ri ringrazio
<Mr_Pan> LinuxMind, questo canale da supporto solo a Ubuntu e derivate ufficiali...e Backboc non e' una derivata ufficiale come si evince da questa pagina https://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<gigirock> !chat | LinuxMind
<ubot-it> LinuxMind: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<LinuxMind> ok grazie mille cmq
<jk^> Ciao a tutti, ho comprato un hd esterno ma riporta solo loghi win 10, 8.1, 8 e 7 e Mac... In pratica questi loghi li riporta sotto la voce "Compatibilità". Se lo monto su altri Sistemi Operativi si danneggia?  Tipo linux, ubuntu non sono proprio nominati... e nemmeno vecchie versioni di windows, visto che c'ho più pc con vecchie versioni di windows, cioè XP e anche con linux/ubuntu...
<G1up1n0> jk^: non dovrebbe, cmq fai sempre "smonta" (o rimuovi) prima di toglierlo
<jk^> anche su win lo faccio sempre
<jk^> se mi dice "Impossibile rimuovere ecc. volume generico ecc.." (non ricordo il messaggio preciso) sai che faccio?
<jk^> G1up1n0
<jk^> riavvio e poi faccio rimozione sicura :\ pensa un po'
<jk^> e pure c'ho trovato dei settori danneggiati (parlo di quello che già ho non di quello appena comprato)
<Michele81> Salve a tutti e buon giorno, c'è qualcuno in linea per un piccolo aiuto?
<glpiana> chiedi Michele81
<[Enrico]> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Michele81> per prima cosa voglio scusarmi con tutto lo staf, l'ultima volto ho espresso male il mio problema generando solo una serie di equivoci, Vi espongo subito il mio problema, il mio pc, sul quale ho installato xubuntu 16.04 non apre più in automatico la finestra quando collego la mia pen drive
<glpiana> Michele81, apri il gestore dei file
<glpiana> Michele81, vai su Modifica -> Preferenze
<Mr_Pan> Michele81, salvamea ieri hai chiuso dicendo che funzionava tutto ... ti ho risposto io ... mentre ero nella metro ...
<glpiana> Michele81, clicca su gestione volumi e metti la spunta alle prime tre voci
<Michele81> la spunta gia c'è
<glpiana> aseptto che rispondi a Mr_Pan e poi eventualmente approfondiamo
<glpiana> *aspetto
<Michele81> Mr_Pan quando ho riavviato il pc ha continuato a non aprire la finestra, mi sono accorto che la finestra della pen drive viene aperta automaticamente solo quando il gestore delle finestre è aperto
<Michele81> Mi spiego meglio se apro Home, System o qualunque cartelle e inserisco la pen drive in automatico mi si apre un'altra finestra con il contenuto della pen drive
<Mr_Pan> Michele81, ma cliccare sull icona ti da cosi fastidio !?
<Michele81> se tengo tutte le finestre chiuse e inserisco la pen drive devo appunto cliccare io sull'icona
<glpiana> Michele81, apri un terminale (col file manager chiuso) e scrivi: ps aux | grep pcmanfm
<Michele81> Mr_Pan non mi dà
<Michele81> fatto
<glpiana> Michele81, ha elencato qualcosa?
<Michele81> https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKyAnMEp4c4
<Michele81> solo quello che leggi
<glpiana> Michele81, sì, ho sbagliato a leggere prima; scrivi: ps aux | grep thunar
<Michele81> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQ6PXV1zWHR
<glpiana> Michele81, scrivi: thunar --daemon
<glpiana> Michele81, non so se deve aprirsi o meno il file manager. appariranno le icone sul desktop in compenso
<glpiana> Michele81, chiudi il file manager e inserisci la chiavetta
<Michele81> non succe nulla
<Michele81> ho scritto thunar --daemon ma è andato a capo senza fare assolutamente nulla
<glpiana> Michele81, bene, inserisci la chiavtetta
<glpiana> *chiavetta
<Michele81> inserita e si è aperta la finestra ma da terminale da un messaggio di errore
<Michele81> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwJXork1OTK
<Mr_Pan> questo succede thunar --daemon
<Mr_Pan> Thunar: D-BUS name org.xfce.Thunar already registered.
<Mr_Pan> non si apre thunar
<Mr_Pan> Michele81, si e' aperta la finestra e vedi il contenuto  ?   lascia star eil terminale per ora
<Michele81> ok
<Michele81> la finestra si è aperta
<glpiana> Michele81, devi aggiunger ad autostart il comando thunar --daemon
<Michele81> devo scrivere ne terminale "autostart thunar --daemon"
<Mr_Pan> Michele81, no
<Mr_Pan> Michele81, apri il menu scrivi  avvio e dai invio
<Mr_Pan> apri il tab Avvio Automatico
<Mr_Pan> clicca su Aggiungi
<Mr_Pan> nome Thunat daemon
<Mr_Pan> descrizionie lascia vuoto
<Mr_Pan> comando thunar --daemon
<Mr_Pan> conferma con OK chiudi
<Mr_Pan> riavvia il pc e prova la chiavetta usb
<Michele81> ok adesso riavvio e riprovo
<Michele81> non avevo capito cosa dovevo fare
<lory0123> come faccio a mettere il proxy?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<lory0123> sto usando lubuntu 16.4
<lory0123> ragazzi sto usando lubuntu 6.4 lts e vorrei configurare il proxy come faccio?
<Mr_Pan> lory0123, devi speigarci cosa vorresti fare .. un proxy locale   ? per navigare ?
<lory0123> si
<Mr_Pan> lory0123, vuoi installare un serve proxy nel tuo pc .. in locale ?
<Mr_Pan> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Proxy
<Carlin0> lory0123, ma a che ti serve un proxy ? a rallentare la connessione ?
<Carlin0> lory0123, ma a che ti serve un proxy ? a rallentare la connessione ?
<brk> salve. ho un problema su un recente aggiornamento a Ubuntu 17.04. Qualcuno può darmi una mano ?
<Mr_Pan> brk, dacci qualche info ...
<qscio> ao ragazzi, avrei un bisogno disperato di voi, ovvero mi spiego...ho comprato la scheda di rete esterna(chiavetta wi fi tp link TL-WN722N)per farla funzionare su kali linux....premettendo che ho un mac e kali linux mi gira su macchina virtuale(virtual box)nn riesco a far riconoscere questa maledetta chiavetta dalla macchina virtuale anche se ho ins
<qscio> tallato l estensione per USB2.0....a voi mostri sacri, imploro il vostro aiuto!!!!ah dimenticavo ho installato anche i driver su kali della chiavetta....helpppppp
<brk> Si. ho installato pochi mesi un Ubuntu 16.10 su un Acer con AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core. Ha funzionato benissimo al primo colpo e non ha dato problemi fino a un po' di giorni fa quando ho accettato una proposta di upgrade a 17.04. Ho fatto l'upgrade e da allora internet (wifi Alice) non ha più funzionato.Ora sto chattando da un vecchio HP con un vec
<brk> chio Lubuntu posizionato accanto all'ACER.
<brk> L'antennino wifi Alice ha la spia verde sempre accesa fissa. Quando funzionava regolarmente blinkava
<qscio> qualcuno mi aiuta
<qscio> ???
<Mr_Pan> brk, dalla configurazione delle connessione wifi devi disabilitare IPV6 e riavviare
<brk> mi pare sia già disabilitato. ora controllo...
<Mr_Pan> qscio, qui supporto solo a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali (e no Kali non e' derivata ufficiale) ed inoltre solo a instalalzioni "reali" niente VM
<Mr_Pan> vado a casa buon week end
<qscio> dalla macchina virtuale o dal mac
<qscio> e si scusa pan ma nn so come fare davvero
<Mr_Pan> qscon qua vai sul chan di kali asl limiite
<Mr_Pan> non posso aiutarti
<qscio> cosi si chiama
<qscio> kali asl limiite
<qscio> '''
<qscio> ???
<qscio> allora mr pan
<brk> IPV6 mi pare disabilitato. vedo il valore "Disabilitato" nel campo "Estensioni privacy IPV6". Altrove nulla di indicativo nella scheda IPV6
<qscio> ma parli della macchina virtuale o di kali???
<Carlin0> qscio, non si da supporto per kali qui
<qscio> conoscete gentilmente una chat di kali??
<Carlin0>  /join #kali
<qscio> e un link??
<Carlin0> qscio, cerca fonti di supporto dove hai scaricato quel OS
<Carlin0> brk, sei da ubuntu ora ?
<brk> eh no. Non funziona Internet. Sono da Lubuntu affianco al malato...
<Carlin0> brk, nemmeno da ethernet ?
<brk> purtroppo L'Ubuntu non è su portatile e ho il router su un altro piano. Non ho un cavo abbastanza lungo, quindi non lo so...
<Carlin0> eh brk diventa difficile aiutarti allora
<brk> pensavo di poter dare i comandi che mi dite sull'ACER e poi copiare gli output su questo...
<Carlin0> brk,  se riesci sudo ifconfig
<Carlin0> brk, sudo iwconfig
<Carlin0> brk, cat /etc/network(interfaces
<Carlin0> brk, sudo rfkill list
<Carlin0> ops
<Carlin0> brk, cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Carlin0> quello era sbagliato
<brk> devo inviarti tutti gli output o lancio la sequenza di comandi e vedo cosa succede ?
<Carlin0> brk, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> brk, devo vedere gli output
<brk> ok un attimo eh ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<brk> puff...! fatto
<Mr_Pan> brk i link...
<brk> scusa ho sbagliato ?ho seguito le indicazioni in alto al video e ho usato pastebin...
<Carlin0> e dacci il link de paste però...
<Mr_Pan> BRK si giusto ma devi mandare il link del Paste altrimenti non li leggiamo
<brk> aaahhhhhh
<brk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24815779/
<brk> scusate...
<Carlin0> brk sudo iwconfig wlx0018e7688a3d power on
<brk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24815845/
<Carlin0> brk, sudo ifconfig  wlx0018e7688a3d up
<brk> dice iwconfig: unknown command "up"
<brk> ops scusa
<brk> ho dato iw invece che if
<brk> ok fatto. non c'e' output
<Mr_Pan> Ridai ifconfig e posta qui
<Carlin0> si è mosso qualcosa con il wifi ?
<Carlin0> aaaaaahhh aspè
<Carlin0> brk, dai anche sudo service networking restart
<Carlin0> e poi controlla se il wifi prende vita
<brk> si. intando ti do' l'out di ifconfig
<brk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24815867/
<Mr_Pan> BRK dai il comando che ti scritto Carlin0 e poi dai Output di iwconfig
<Carlin0> cmq qualcosa si è mosso ...
<Mr_Pan> Si
<brk> dato il comando. Ha tentato di connettere ma non ce la fa. La spia verde è sempre fissa (non ve l'avevo detto ma lo strano è che resta fissa anche a PC spento...non lo aveva mai fatto prima). ora faccio iwconfig
<Carlin0> brk, prova anche a riavviare il pc casomai
<brk> si provo a riavviare poi vi dico. L'out di iwconfig è esattamente = a quello di prima
<Carlin0> brk, quando hai riavviato dillo
<brk> yess
<Carlin0> brk, dopo riavviato sudo iwlist scan
<brk> macchè...tutto come prima . http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24815927/
<Carlin0> brk, TIM-18292349 è la tua rete wifi ?
<brk> no. è Vodafone-24837577
<Carlin0> la vede cmq
<brk> si si certo. e tutti gli altri apparati funzionano
<Carlin0> si tratta solo di cazzate grafiche ma la chiavetta funziona
<Carlin0> anche questo funziona
<brk> Carlin0 dici a me ?
<Carlin0> certo brk
<Carlin0> la scheda funziona brk e vede anche la tua rete
<brk> ah scusa allora non ho capito le cazzate grafiche
<Carlin0> brk, dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<Carlin0> cmq la scheda funziona
<brk> il malfunzionamento è iniziato esattamente quando ho riavviato il pc dopo l'upgrade a 17.04. Ha senso rollbackare a 16.10 ?
<Carlin0> se guardi l'ultimo output il cell 5 è la tua rete
<Carlin0> brk, non si torna indietro a meno che non reinstalli
<Carlin0> ma a sto punto meglio la 16.04 della 16.10
<brk> ok. aspe allora che faccio il dpkg...
<Carlin0> cmq manda quel cmd
<brk> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/24815987/
<Carlin0> brk, usi vpn ?
<brk> no
<Carlin0> brk sudo apt -y purge network-manager-openvpn network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome
<Carlin0> e dopo
<Carlin0> brk, sudo apt -y install --reinstall network-manager network-manager-gnome
<Carlin0> anzi ...
<Carlin0> l'ultimo comando non potrai darlo senza connessione
<Carlin0> eh
<brk> mmmm...sono ancora al primo
<Carlin0> al posto del 2 comando dai
<brk> il primo l'ho dato. vuoi output ?
<Carlin0> brk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<Carlin0> brk, sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager-gnome
<Carlin0> brk, no non mi serve l'output
<brk> fatto. come prima. Ho provato anche a forzare l'avvio. tenta e poi mi dice "Disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete"
<Carlin0> brk, dovresti provare a reinstallare quei 2 pacchetti ma ci va la rete
<Carlin0> la scheda funziona ora
<Carlin0> è solo qualche fesseria grafica
<Carlin0> ok devo scappare ora ...
<Carlin0> bai
<brk> Non posso scaricarli su questo e passarli di là da chiavetta ?
<brk> ok grazie. ciao. ritentero'...
<gigirock> Prova anche sudo SERVICE network-manager restate
<brk> restart vuoi dire ?
<gigirock> Si e service minuscolo
<brk> nada. grazie. ciao
<stefano87sp> salve
<brk> Ciao Carlin0. Sei tornato ? Sono brk, quell odel problema wifi dopo l'upgrade a 17.04. Sono riuscito a scaricare su chiavetta il pacchetto network-manager-gnome_1.4.2, che mi avevi indicato. Ora ce l'ho in locale sul PC ma non so come usarlo...
<Mr_Pan> brk, hai il file .deb ?
<brk> si. l'ho scaricato e passato sul PC malato da chiavetta
<Mr_Pan> brk, lo devi installare ...
<brk> mi puoi dire come fare ?
<Mr_Pan> apri il terminale e vai fino nella cartella dive sta il .deb
<Mr_Pan> da li    sudo dpki -i <nome pacche.deb>   e vedi se lo instala
<brk> ok. posso puntare quello su chiavetta ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> sperando che ci siano tutte le dipendenye...
<brk> ok ora provo...
<Mr_Pan> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<brk> ha macinato senza dare errori. Vuoi vedere l'output?
<Mr_Pan> no non serve
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> ora
<Mr_Pan> sudo service netwrking restart
<Mr_Pan> sudo network-manager restart
<Mr_Pan> sudo service networking restart
<Mr_Pan> e vedi se ha icona della wifi
<brk> "sudo service networking restart" è andato ok, ma "sudo network-manager restart " dice comando non trovato
<gigirock> sudo service network-manager restart
<Mr_Pan> sudo service network-manager restart
<Mr_Pan> scusa
<brk> l'icona del wifi sparisce alcuni secondi poi torna, ma è sempre "vuota"
<Mr_Pan> brk vuota?
<Mr_Pan> ci devi cliccare su e scegliere la rete che vuoi collegare ... inserire la password ... e attendere che si colleghi ...
<brk> si, nel senso che quando funziona ok ha le ondine dentro, che segnano la potenza del segnale. Da quando non funziona è "vuota". si si, ogni tanto provo ad avviarla a mano, come dici tu, la pwd è memorizzata, l'ho vista, è tutto ok. Ci prova poi mi da' "Disconnessa, si è ora fuori rete"
<brk> Non è cambiato nessun dato di configurazione della mia rete wifi, da quando avevo la 16.10 che funzionava. Ho verificato che dopo il passaggio a 17.04 è rimasto tutto com'era...
<gigirock> brk
<brk> si
<gigirock> nelle impostazioni della rete c'e' 'dispositivo' , che dovresti poter selezionare in 3 maniere diverse...............
<brk> non vedo "dispositivo"... vedo a sx wireless,cavo,proxy di rete, e a dx le reti visibili tra cui la mia
<gigirock> devi entrare nei parametri della connessione wifi
<raffaele80> Salve, da xubuntu vorrei configurare l'avvio da USB per installare peppermint. Il BIOS non supporta l'avvio da USB come posso fare?
<gigirock> raffaele80, e' contento non ha fatto il soldato..... (cit.)
<gigirock> ma cosa e' peppermint ?
<brk> ah si. lo vedo. ci sono solo due maniere: 1) un mac address 2)un altro dato simile, ma senza i separatori ":" e al fondo, tra parentesi, di nuovo il MAC di prima
<raffaele80> gigirock: una distro di lunx
<raffaele80> linux
<gigirock> usa quello senza mac address brk
<gigirock> raffaele80, adesso su quel pc hai solo xubuntu ?
<Mr_Pan> raffaele80, il bios supporta avvio da cd ?
<brk> ancora buca. prova a partire e poi il solito disconnesso sei ora fuori rete
<raffaele80> gigirock: si, solo xubuntu
<gigirock> brk, prova a partire significa che vedi le ondine ?
<raffaele80> Mr_Pan_: si, lo supporta ma il lettore non funziona
<Mr_Pan> brk, sei certo al 100% chela password sia corretta?
<gigirock> raffaele80, ma quante usb hai ?
<raffaele80> gigirock: 2 porte USB
<Mr_Pan> raffaele80, e allora nn hai chance ... unica lettore cd esterno
<brk> si vedo le ondine mentre tenta, e poi l'icona vuota e il msg di fuorirete. Si la pwd assolutamente giusta. E' la stessa impostata sul pc che sto usando
<gigirock> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/plpbt.bin.html#rungrub2 raffaele80
<gigirock> Mr_Pan, e' una specie di acrobazia.... lanci grub che lancia plop che lancia usb ....
<Mr_Pan> si ..
<gigirock> raffaele80, ti e' piaciuta la mia soluzione ?
<raffaele80> gigirock: sto provando, grazie mille. Ti tengo aggiornato
<raffaele80> gigirock: adesso provo a riavviare. Poi rientro in chat. Grazie e a dopo
<brk> scusate...volevo chiedere una cosa. Ho notato che il MAC del "dispositivo" selezionato, non coincide con nessuno dei mac che si vedono da ifconfig. E' normale ? Su questo PC da cui chatto con voi ho visto che il mac impostato in configurazione della rete wifi, corrisponde a quello di eth1 che si vede da ifconfig...
<gigirock> brk, dovrebbe essere lo stesso anche perche' il chip e' unico
<gigirock> raffaele80it, alura ?
<brk> eh però in "dispositivo" leggo "wlx0018e7688a3d(00:18:E7:68:8A:3D)", su ifconfig (dove questo mac non compare da nessuna parte), associato all'interfaccia wlx0018e7688a3d vedo il MAC 5a:a9:d0:0a:61:76
<raffaele80it> gigirock: all'avvio, quando si apre il GRUB2 mi dice che non trova il file
<brk> che dici, posso provare a forzarlo a mano ?
<gigirock> brk, clonare mac address e' una pratica illegale
<Mr_Pan> uhmm
<gigirock> raffaele80it, mi devi pastare il menu 40 del grub
<brk> ma quel mac che il sistema mi mostra e che non ho in ifconfig, da dove arriva ?
<raffaele80it> gigirock:solo 1 attimo
<brk> ma poi, scusa, se ifconfig mi dà un MAC sarà ben quello della MIA interfaccia di rete, no? Mica clono niente.
<raffaele80it> gigirock: #!/bin/sh
<raffaele80it> exec tail -n +3 $0
<raffaele80it> # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the
<raffaele80it> # menu entries you want to add after this comment.  Be careful not to change
<raffaele80it> # the 'exec tail' line above.
<raffaele80it> gigirock: http://i.imgur.com/ZAo9TgB.png
<raffaele80it> gigirock: ci sei?
<gigirock> raffaele80it, devi togliere le linee "tail  -n exec 3 $ 0" e quella sopra "#! /Bin / sh"
<gigirock> raffaele80it, se poi fai cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | pastebinit fai prima
<Carlin0> brk, prova a dare sto comando → sudo iwconfig wlx0018e7688a3d essid ilnomedellatuaretewifi key restricted lapassdellatuaretewifi
<Carlin0> brk, se non va con questo non so + che dirti
<brk> ok provo. grazie
<Carlin0> brk, questo dovrebbe connetterti al wifi
<Carlin0> senza interfaccia grafica
<brk> scusa Carlin0, ma "key restricted" sono 2 parole ? xche mi dice lapwddellamiaretewifi unknown command
<Carlin0> prova a mettere solo key
<Carlin0> brk, ma ....
<Carlin0> al posto di ilnomedellatuaretewfi
<Carlin0> devi mettere la tua rete eh
<Carlin0> e idem per la pass
<brk> Si certo. Ho messo il nome della rete come la vedo tra le altre
<Carlin0> eh prova a mettere solo key al posto di key restricted
<brk> ah ho capito...si, si. Non ho messo i tuoi contenitori...:-)
<Carlin0> metti key e poi staccato la pass de wifi
<brk> si fatto. dice Error for wireless request "set Encode" (8B2A): invalid argument "lamiapwd"
<brk> non sarà che gli danno fastidio i caratteri speciali in linea comando ?
<brk> la pwd ne contiene...
<Carlin0> non credo
<Carlin0> brk, ultimo tentativo
<brk> vai
<Carlin0> proviamo a sezionare il comando
<brk> aspe...
<Carlin0> dai prima  sudo iwconfig wlx0018e7688a3d essid ilnomedellatuaretewifi
<brk> l'help di iwconfig dà un parametro "key", non sarà quello?
<Carlin0> e dopo sudo iwconfig wlx0018e7688a3d key latuapass
<brk> provo
<Carlin0> se non da errori alla fine dai sudo dhclient wlx0018e7688a3d
<Carlin0> se invece da errori scaricati la 16.04 salva i dati e reinstalla lol (non so + che dirti)
<Carlin0> almeno con la 16.04 hai 5 anni di supporto
<brk> ...mi da ancora invalid argument :-(
<brk> ok grazie.
<Carlin0> eh brk la 17.04 ha parecchi problemi , non sei il solo, è stata rilasciata molto immatura
<brk> ah...pensavo che quando arriva il popup di una nuova versione fosse cosa buona giusta installarla...sarò piu cauto...
<Carlin0> brk, le lts contengono dei pacchetti + testati già al rilascio rispetto alle non lts
<Carlin0> se non hai problemi ad avere tutto aggiornatissimo la 16.04 ha supporto fino al 2021
<brk> io, da ignorante, credevo che quando cambia proprio la Versione (es: da 16 a 17), fosse sempre un passaggio da lts a lts...
<Carlin0> no brk il 16 17 rappresenta l'anno di rilascio
<Carlin0> e 04 o 10 il mese
<brk> haha che bestia che sono !! :-)
<Carlin0> le lts hanno l'anno pari e lo 04
<brk> ma la 16.10 non era anche lei una lts?
<Carlin0> il pratica 14.04 , 16.04 e la prossima sarà 18.04
<brk> claro
<Carlin0> la 16.10 aveva solo 9 mesi di supporto
<Carlin0> idem la 17.04
<Carlin0> ogni 2 anni esce una LTS
<Carlin0> sempre ad aprile (04)
<Carlin0> mi spiace brk ...
<brk> no problem. non ho bisogno di particolari avanguardie...ci faccio solo musica, navigazione e office...aveo messo la 16.10 xche quando ho deciso di mollare windows quella era la più avanzata proposta dal sito Ubuntu.
<brk> non ho fatto caso alle cose del supporto...
<Carlin0> eh l'esperienza insegna  :)
<brk> già...notte. grazie
<Carlin0> vado anch'io ... notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-10
<ASTRA> buongiorno
<ASTRA> avrei bisogno di risolvere un problema con una chiavetta wifi, su ubuntu 17.04 , potreste darmi un aiuto?
<astra> bngiorno
<astra> qualcuno  legge?
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti! sto cercando di cancellare una cartella da un disco esterno 3.5" verbatin W95 FAT32 (LBA) con lubuntu 16 64bit. mi è rimasta la finestra 'file Eliminazione' L'operazione è in corso - In preparazione... è possibile la preparazione duri più di 20 minuti? in caso ci fossero problemi i/o su quella cartella cosa posso fare? ora ho fermato l'operazione e smontato il disco. mi serve quando lo rimonto. grazie
<Carlin0> !chat | David77
<ubot-it> David77: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<David77> Carlin0 va bene scusa, pensavo che il blocco di lubuntu cancellando una cartella fosse supporto. errore mio
<eallora> #eallora!!!! #eallora!! #signunucuglu!!
<David77> per non sbagliare più esiste un wiki per sapere cosa si intende per 'supporto per Ubuntu', a parte crash, errori gravi, hardware o software non funzionate, installazione non riuscita? grazie mille :)
<Nobun> salve ragazzi. Su unity mi appare l'icona dei "pacchetti irrisolti". Vorrei riuscire a toglierla, ma non so come fare...
<David77> Nobun: spiega meglio, dicendo anche la versione di ubuntu e magari posta l'immagine di questo errore. Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<David77> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Nobun> David77: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Nobun> 64bit
<Nobun> per quanto riguarda l'errore si tratta di roba di pacchetti, quindi qui sarebbe off topic, credo. Infatti la mia era più che altro una domanda su come trovare con apt-get per sapere chi chiede sta dipendenza
<Nobun> e sapere se è un pacchetto che posso rimuovere
<Nobun> (si lamenta che non ho wine i386 (sono su 64bit... wine l'ho disinstallat, anche perché se uso wine non uso mai quello di sistema)
<Nobun> ora provo anche a postare l'immagine... un minuto
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt
<Nobun> David77: avevo anche provato con sudo apt-get -f install ... ma non fa nulla
<Nobun> anche perché NON SO quale pacchetto chiede wine i386
<Nobun> ho provato a fare lo snapshot di ciò che vedo a schermo, ma non cattura il messaggio di errore in questione
<Nobun> clicco sull'icona "divieto d'accesso" lascio l'icona che mostri il messaggio, faccio lo snapshot... ma viene catturata la schermata SENZA quel messaggio di errore
<David77> Nobun: apt-cache rdepends wine dovrebbe dirti quale pacchetto dipende da wine
<David77> Nobun: attendi magari qualcuno molto più esperto di me. ma cosa centra unity con wine?
<Nobun> in unity mi appare l'icona di notifica
<Nobun> non è direttamente correlato con l'errore, ma era giusto per far capire meglio di cosa parlavo anche a chi come me tende ad usare unity come DE
<Nobun> in ogni caso ti ringrazio per l'aiuto che stai cercando di darmi :)
<David77> se apt-get -f install non ti dice che ci sono dipendenze irrisolte io, nel mio piccolo, non so dirti. sinceramente un messaggio 'pacchetti irrisolti' non l'ho mai sentito
<gigirock> Nobun, quando compare l'errore ?
<gigirock> Nobun, quando compare la finestra dell'errore premi shift + stamp e poi incolli il risultato su imgur o simili
<Nobun> gigirock: avevo già provato (con stamp) che normalmente fa lo snapshot di tutto ciò che si vede a schermo
<Nobun> ma per qualche strana ragione non salva questo messaggio di errore che mi appare in questa icona+
<Andre90> Ciao
<gigirock> Nobun, cmq se avevi installato wine e poi tolto....
<Nobun> esatto
<gigirock> allora rimane qualche dipendenza mi pare dei fonts
<gigirock> Nobun, apri il terminale e poi "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<Andre90> Ho ubuntu su un portatile lenovo thinkpad yoga. Quando ho avvio ho una certa probabilità che il wifi non funzioni, e non riesco a collegarmi in alcun modo se non riavviando il computer qualche volta. Quando non funziona sembra che ubuntu non trovi alcuna interfaccia di rete. iwconfig restituisce soltanto "lo    no wireless extensions."
<gigirock> Andre90, eri gia' venuto ieri ?
<Andre90> no, è la prima volta che provo a chiedere qui
<Andre90> sul sito di Lenovo non ci sono driver per linux
<Andre90> non ho idea nemmeno di dove cominciare per risolvere :(
<Nobun> gigirock: installato
<David77> Andre90: quale modello di Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga e con quale versione di Ubuntu?
<gigirock> Nobun, adesso sudo apt update | pastebinit
<gigirock> Nobun, ti restituisce un kink che devi copiare qui
<gigirock> Andre90, allora per prima cosa vai sul pc e dal terminale digita lspci , avrai una lunga lista con tutto l'hardware del pc cerca di capire quale tipo di chip per il wifi hai
<Nobun> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824728/
<Nobun> (nel frattempo sono a cena, ma poi leggo)
<Andre90> David77 il modello è 20CD0038TX, ubuntu versione 16.10
<gigirock> Nobun, 6 all'ospedale ?
<gigirock> Nobun,  adesso "sudo apt remove --purge wine | pastebinit"
<Andre90> gigirock l'unica voce sensata è quella del "communication controller" Intel Corporation 8 series HECI #0
<Andre90> non ci sono voci wireless o network o altro
<gigirock> Andre90, allora prova lsusb
<gigirock> Andre90, se non trovi niente a questo punto sudo rfkill list
<gigirock> Andre90, ultimo tentativo con dmesg | grep  wifi
<Andre90> gigirock niente con nessuno dei due. Con il primo comando ho una lista di nomi ma niente sembra correlato al wifi, però ho due generici "Intel corp." che non so associare a nulla. rfkill list invece mi dà due voci bluetooth
<David77> Andre90: questi sono i modelli certificati ubuntu: https://certification.ubuntu.com/certification/make/Lenovo/?query=Lenovo+ThinkPad+Yoga&category=Desktop&category=Laptop&category=Server&release=&level=Any
<Andre90> gigirock niente voci wifi in dmesg
<gigirock> Andre90, dovresti spulciare il dmesg a manina e vedere se trovi il momento in cui non viene caricato il driver del wifi
<gigirock> Andre90, c'e' un tasto fisico per il wifi ?
<gigirock> Andre90, per tentativi dmesg | grep wireless
<gigirock> David77, dovrebbe cmq essere tutti chip intel
<David77> gigirock: penso anche io. X1 ha Intel Wireless 8260, 11e Intel Wireless 7265 e il 370 Intel Wireless 8265 / 8275
<gigirock> Andre90, dmesg | grep Wireless vedrai che lo trov
<David77> forse anche grep ireles che non vorrei fosse in minuscolo wireless
<gigirock> Andre90, sudo lshw -C network dovrebbe trovarlo.....
<Andre90> ho un tasto sulla tastiera per abilitare/disabilitare, ma premerlo o non premerlo quando non va non fa alcuna differenza (ho provato a usare i comandi consigliati e l'output rimane invariato). Da dmesg non trovo nulla nemmeno con wireless. lshw mostra qualcosa per pochi istanti poi nulla
<David77> Andre90: prova il comando dato dal buon gigirock
<gigirock> Andre90, lshw -C network , cosa vuol dire per pochi istanti ?
<Andre90> printa "PCI
<Andre90> scusate, printa "PCI"qualcosa, poi lo cancella e printa usb, poi lo cancella di nuovo ed esce
<David77> Andre90: dal terminale?
<Andre90> David77 sì
<Andre90> cioè termina l'esecuzione del comando e passa il controllo di nuovo a me
<David77> prova sudo lshw -C network > trovawireless.txt e poi apri il file
<gigirock> Andre90, lshw -C network | grep driver
<Andre90> ho provato ma il file è vuoto
<gigirock> Andre90, ma ubuntu e' installato o stai usando il disco di prova ?
<David77> se il file trovawireless.txt è vuoto mi sa che hai un problema diverso. ti lascio nelle capaci mani di gigirock
<Andre90> gigirock installato
<gigirock> Andre90, dmesg | grep irele DEVE trovare qualcosa
<gigirock> Andre90, proviamo allora sudo service network-manager restart
<Andre90> già provato in passato
<Andre90> comunque, non potendo screenshottare ho usato un metodo più arcaico
<Andre90> https://i.gyazo.com/0f04b7b6dad417e505e9591bd72fbbe0.png
<Nobun> gigirock: no sono a casa dei genitori della mia ragazza, quindi non potevo rimanere :P
<Nobun> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24824903/
<gigirock> Nobun, che hai mangiato ?
<gigirock> Nobun, sudo apt upgrade magare 360 aggiornamenti li facciamo neh
<Nobun> della pizza fatta in casa... poi si rimaneva di là
<gigirock> eheeh classico
<gigirock> Andre90, fai un bel cd..
<gigirock> cd ..
<gigirock> cioe' quei comandi fuori da Desktop
<gigirock> ma i comandi si danno da /home/nonetuoutente
<gigirock> Andre90, ma hai installato in inglese ?
<Andre90> gigirock adesso ho riavviato il computer e funziona, con lshw ho beccato il nome dell'interfaccia e posso provare a cercarmi i driver manualmente.
<Nobun> gigirock: la cosa bella è che avevo dato un sudo apt-get update pochi giorni fa
<Andre90> gigirock sì installo sempre tutto in inglese. Provo a riavviare finché non ho il problema di nuovo e ti dico
<gigirock> ah ok Andre90
<Nobun> scusa... anche sudo apt-get upgrade, gigirock
<Andre90> gigirock comunque dubito perché adesso che va, eseguendoli ancora dal Desktop funzionano
<gigirock> Andre90, cerca in rete quel chip mi pare che dovevi disabilitare risparmio energia ....
<Nobun> infatti sudo apt-get upgrade mi dice solo 3 pacchetti da aggiornare
<gigirock> si Nobun ma penso che il processo di upgrade scateni il messaggio di errore di wine.... che tu fotograferai con il cello della fidanz
<Andre90> gigirock ho scaricato il driver, è un tar con dentro il file iwlwifi-7260-14.ucode. in /lib/firmware ci sono già diversi file iwlwifi-7260 ma con un numero diverso
<Andre90> io ce lo metto ma sono dubbioso, potrei provare a toglierci tutti gli altri per essere sicuro che venga caricato quello che ho messo io? inoltre, se il numero è la versione, ci sono già delle versioni successive
<Nobun> buona idea quella del cellulare... non garantisco la resa
<Nobun> perché schermo su schermo si rischia di vedere il tutto disturbato... ma ci provo
<Nobun> secondo me non si legge nulla
<Nobun> faccio prima a trascriverlo
<gigirock> Andre90, iwconfig wlan0 power off dovrebbe renderlo + stabile, ma riesci ad aggiornare ?
<gigirock> Andre90, se ci sono driver + moderni non ha senso tornare indietro con le versioni
<Andre90> gigirock io non so come interagire con i driver, ho fatto solo una considerazione sul contenuto della cartella
<gigirock> Andre90, mentre funziona procedi con sudo apt update e poi con sudo apt upgrade
<Nobun> gigirock: ho trascritto il messaggio di errore: http://dpaste.com/0RZ1WBD
<Andre90> gigirock sta facendo, ho provato a grepparci irele. Ma quindi apt update va anche a configurarmi eventuali file di driver che ho aggiunto?
<gigirock> certo Andre90 , e' per quello che devi farlo
<gigirock> https://www.intel.it/content/www/it/it/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html Andre90 ma i driver li hai presi qui ?
<Nobun> (avevo provato ad inquadrare lo schermo col cellulare, ma non si leggeva nulla... ecco perché ho trascritto)
<gigirock> pizzatime
<Nobun> buon appetito, gigirock
<Nobun> comunque ora l'errore è sparito da sè, sembra
<Nobun> forse perché oggi ho potuto aggiornare da ADSL anziché dalla mia solita connessione (pennetta USB collegata con UMTS, con poco campo UMTS)
<Andre90> gigirock era crashato, grep non funge bene con apt
<Andre90> gigirock proprio quelli
<David77> rfkill list che dice?
<Andre90> Ora che va mi lista anche phy0: wireless Lan
<Andre90> quando non va solo le altre due bluetooth
<David77> metti su pastebin l'uscita di rfkill list
<Andre90> gigirock finito upgrade mi ha chiesto di riavviare quindi penso abbia installato il driver, non era mai successo
<David77> intanto riavvia allora
<Andre90> https://pastebin.com/YzYsGZye
<David77> volevo vedere se non fosse bloccato via software o hardware e non lo è. ma non usi http://pastebin.ubuntu.com come scritto sopra?
<Andre90> scusa, me l'ero perso
<David77> se vuoi attendere gigirock, più esperto di me ok, ma io, se il sistema lo richiede, riavvierei
<Andre90> si ho riavviato
<Andre90> diverse volte
<Andre90> sto cercando di far ripetere il problema ma nulla, potrebbe anche aver risolto incrociando le dita
<David77> Andre90: allora non sei su quella macchina? non ti ho visto uscire dalla chat. comunque se tutto va bene e hai risolto bene
<Andre90> No, dato che non andava internet ho usato il mio fisso
<David77> Andre90: ah ok
<Andre90> per ora direi che è nadato a posto, grazie ad entrambi
<David77> buona serata
<Andre90> anche a te
<zaga> Ciao ragazzi sto usando da questa settimana Mate...
<zaga> ...in previsione del cbiamento di interfaccia 😭😭😭
<zaga> Volevo sapere se qualcuno sa come togliere dalla dock di Plank l'icona di Plank... Vorrei che non si vedesse visto che non ne trovo l'utilità...
<zaga> Grazie
<David77> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Dockbar/Plank
<gigirock> zaga, ma che domanda e' ?
<gigirock> zaga gsettings set net.launchpad.plank.dock.settings:/net/launchpad/plank/docks/dock1/ show-dock-item false
<gigirock> zaga, penso anche da dconf
<gigirock> !info dconf
<zaga> Bhe l'icona di Plank mi da fastidio e non si sblocca dalla dock
<ubot-it> Package dconf does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info dconf-editor zaga
<ubot-it> 'zaga' is not a valid distribution: xenial, yakkety
<gigirock> !info dconf-editor
<gigirock> zaga, ma hai provato cinnamon ?
<zaga> gigirock, si ma è più pesante e con 4 GB di RAM preferisco qualcosa di più leggero
<Cretaceo> Buona sera
<gigirock> Cretaceo, qual buon vento ?
<Cretaceo> Ho un PC molto vecchio al quale la mia compagna é molto affezionata
<gigirock> la mia compagna ha me molto vecchio ma e' poco affezzionata
<Cretaceo> Un tizio mi ha consigliato lubuntu perché più leggero
<Cretaceo> Ma non riesco
<Cretaceo> A installarlo
<gigirock> Cretaceo, che pc e' quanta ram che processore ha ?
<zaga> Cretaceo, forse è problema di architettura
<Cretaceo> Sul processore non so so solo che è un del 2005
<Cretaceo> Ram ce n'è 1.5
<Cretaceo> Ma stiamo parlando di ddr 2
<gigirock> Cretaceo, si lubuntu dovrebbe essere ok ma puoi provare con la versione live
<Cretaceo> Il tizio che me l'aveva consigliato era anche riuscito ad installarlo ma non riesco più a contattarlo
<Cretaceo> Live?
<gigirock> Cretaceo, ma quindi in questo momento il pc ha  installato ubuntu ?
<Cretaceo> No perché é morto hd
<gigirock> ah
<David77> Cretaceo: che problema ti da? ovviamente la 16.04 LTS. si meglio provarla prima con la live senza intallazione come consiglia il buon gigirock.... ha senza hd
<gigirock> Cretaceo, hai quindi cambiato hardisk ?
<Cretaceo> Si
<Cretaceo> Quindi scarico su pendrive?
<gigirock> Ottimo, Cretaceo scarichi da windows ?
<Cretaceo> No ho un portatile con altro lubuntu
<Cretaceo> Un po' meno preistorico
<gigirock> Cretaceo, allora da altro ubuntu fai "crea disco di avvio"
<Cretaceo> Già provato
<David77> ma sei hai installato lubuntu non hai ancora il dvd o la pendrive di lubuntu?
<David77> nell'altro portatile dico
<Cretaceo> Mi fa scegliere la lingua
<Cretaceo> Poi si pianta
<zaga> Ma la live funge
<zaga> ??
<Cretaceo> La live sarebbe fai partire senza installare?
<gigirock> Cretaceo, si
<David77> 'Cretaceo: No ho un portatile con altro lubuntu' come lo hai installato la? si live
<Cretaceo> Si pianta anche così....
<Cretaceo> Non l'ho installato io David
<gigirock> ah ok allora Cretaceo potrebbe essere che il vecchio vuole versioni a 32bit....
<Cretaceo> Quelle ho scaricato....
<David77> magari prova a scaricare la iso (32 o 64) e fai un dvd. forse si sarà corrotta la pendrive?
<Cretaceo> Non riesco il portatile é un netbook
<Cretaceo> Non ha unità masterizzatore
<David77> ah! mi sembra che anche lubuntu la puoi fare con dd la pendrive
<Cretaceo> Ddf?
<Cretaceo> Dd
<Cretaceo> ?
<gigirock> Cretaceo, oppure dal menu iniziale aggiungi opzione nomodeset
<Cretaceo> Ma del creatore di dischi?
<David77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<gigirock> Cretaceo, no dal primo menu che appare quando inserisci la chiavetta
<David77> gigirock: dal grub no? fai e se non erro e(dit) aggiungi alla riga di boot nomodeset
<gigirock> si esatto ma mi pare che nelle versioni + vecchie se scrivi 'live' risolvi il problema
<David77> c'è anche F6 ora che ci penso. https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<Cretaceo> Non sono un genio ma a spanne credo che di aver provato tutto bene quello che dite voi i siti....
<Cretaceo> Secondo me è giusto che vada in pensione
<gigirock> Cretaceo, rimane la questione affettiva della fidanz
<David77> Cretaceo: visto https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio ?
<Cretaceo> Fa nulla svuoto il case e lo ririempio
<gigirock> Cretaceo, spendaccione
<David77> Cretaceo: io su un netbook con 1GB di ram ho addirittura messo xubuntu 16.04
<David77> comunque consiglio vivamente di installare, prima provandole da live, le LTS ;)
<rovescio> hello world :D
<rovescio> ragazzi avrei un problemi sostanzialmente stupido... non mi funziona il numlk
<rovescio> cioé i numeri che si trovano nella parte destra della tastiera
<rovescio> come posso risolvere?
<David77> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<rovescio> ma sono su ubuntu :|
<gigirock> rovescio, che versione che pc etc etc
<rovescio> gigirock, 17.04 64bit  4.10.0-22-generic
<gigirock> rovescio, hai fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti ?
<rovescio> pc assemblato mobo asrock h87m
<rovescio> yep yep
<rovescio> installato oggi e aggiornato tutto
<gigirock> rovescio, se premi numlink si accende il led ?
<rovescio> gigirock, yes
<gigirock> ma poi continua a non visualizzare i numeri ?
<rovescio> esattamente
<gigirock> rovescio, vai in alto a destra e premi sul pc e poi su informazioni sul computer
<gigirock> poi tutte le impostazioni
<rovescio> ???
<gigirock> rovescio, cosa hai nell'angolo in altro a destra ?
<rovescio> gigirock, una volta che sono nelle impostazioni cosa dovrei settare?
<gigirock> inserimento testo , c'e' il simbolo di una tastiera se premi su quella vedi la conf della tua tastiera
<rovescio> ok, ma non vedo opzioni relative al numlk
<rovescio> :|
<gigirock> rovescio, nell'immagine grafica c'e' il tastierino numerico ? c'e' il tasto num lock ?
<rovescio> yes
<rovescio> ma se premo un numero del tastierino numerico non lo segnala sulla tastiera
<rovescio> invece se premo qualunque altro tasto lo evidenzia
<gigirock> ecco e se premi il num lock sul video ?
<rovescio> gigirock, se mpremo il tasto numlk lo evidenzia
<rovescio> numl ed enter
<rovescio> il resto no
<rovescio> numlk*
<gigirock> rovescio non so perche' ma la tastiera nn viene riconosciuta... e' usb ?
<rovescio> si è usb
<rovescio> "non so perche' ma la tastiera nn viene riconosciuta" che fai? trolli?
<Carlin0> rovescio, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> rovescio, cat /etc/default/keyboard | pastebinit
<Carlin0> rovescio, incolla qui il link che viene prodotto dall'ultimo comando
<rovescio> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24826555/
<Carlin0> rovescio, è ubuntu o una derivata ?
<rovescio> ubuntu
<Carlin0> rovescio, sudo gedit /etc/default/keyboard
<Carlin0> rovescio, la riga XKBOPTIONS="terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
<Carlin0> la modifichi in XKBOPTIONS=""
<Carlin0> rovescio, salvi e chiudi
<rovescio> nada
<Carlin0> rovescio, sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<Carlin0> e poi provi
<rovescio> continua a non funzionare
<rovescio> :(
<Carlin0> prova a riconfigurarla rovescio ...
<Carlin0> rovescio, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<rovescio> modello della tastiera su questa macchina
<rovescio> generic ?
<Carlin0> generic 105 tasti
<rovescio> key to function as AltGr
<rovescio> ?
<Carlin0> si
<gigirock> rovescio, ha mai funzionato quella tastiera ?
<rovescio> si
<Carlin0> rovescio, dopo finita la conf ridai sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<gigirock> e da quando non va + il num lock ?
<rovescio> cosa sarebbe Compose key ?
<rovescio> gigirock, da quando ho messo la 17.04
<rovescio> cioé da 3 ore circa
<Carlin0> eh la 17.04 è tutto un bug
<Carlin0> hai proprio fatto un affare
<rovescio> con la 16.04 non mi funge la gpu
<rovescio> ora sembra che non si impalla, fammi grattare le pal**
<Carlin0> nvidia ?
<rovescio> già >.>
<Carlin0> e coi proprietari non andava ?
<rovescio> stessa cosa
<rovescio> ho provato di tutto
<Carlin0> boh ...
<rovescio> dopo un po' ho rinunciato e tolto la gpu per circa un anno
<Carlin0> ah ma hai doppia scheda
<rovescio> oggi mi è venuta una voglia matta di giocare a qualcosa .... ed eccomi qui
<rovescio> si è una da "gaming"
<gigirock> rovescio, che scheda ?
<rovescio> gtx 660
<rovescio> Carlin0, continua a non funzionare
<gigirock> mah sembra strano che la nvidia non va... specialmente dopo la .2
<rovescio> è un problema proprio della 660
<gigirock> rovescio, non lo so
<Carlin0> eh rovescio ... la 17.04 a certi manco vede la scheda ethernet vedi un po tu
<rovescio> in rete ho letto tutto e di più su questa storia
<rovescio> cioé non mi funzionava con nessuna distro questa gpu altro che ubuntu
<rovescio> ho messo di tutto
<rovescio> si impalla e basta
<rovescio> Carlin0, andiamo bene
<gigirock> mi risulta che dai driver 304 in poi funzionava quella scheda
<Carlin0> forse la doppia scheda boh , ne capisco una cippa mai avute 2 schede
<rovescio> a me non va, forse perché mi hanno rifilato un alimentatore cinese che fa impazzire la gpu, forse perché sono sfigato... il fatto sta che non funziona T.T
<gigirock> rovescio, ci sono molte variabili tipo il bios l'alimentatore lo slot etc etc
<gigirock> rovescio, naturalmente in windows funziona tutto ?
<rovescio> bho ... lo usavo solo per giocare
<gigirock> e giochi solo in ubuntu ?
<rovescio> giocavo solo windows
<rovescio> su*
<gigirock> rovescio, non ti capisco ,ma mi adeguo...
<rovescio> vabhe ma sti cavoli della gpu (ora sembra funzionare), cioé non da problemi ... questa storia della tasiera mi sta facendo prendere male
<gigirock> rovescio, visto che hai appena reinstallato, scarica la versione 16.04.2 64 bit di ubuntu e installa con cura.... al termine vai in drive aggiuntivi e usa il nuovo driver consigliato
<rovescio> gigirock, lo avevo già fatto mesi fa
<gigirock> rovescio, mesi fa non avevi versione .2
<rovescio> anche questo è vero
<rovescio> che palle avevo rimesso quasi tutte le configurazioni
<rovescio> :|
<gigirock> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso rovescio
<gigirock> intanto che ci 6 quando installi metti /home separata
<gigirock> e controlla di scegliere la tastiera svizzera e non italiana
<rovescio> "e controlla di scegliere la tastiera svizzera e non italiana " why?
<gigirock> rovescio, la tua e' una tastiera svizzera o italiana ?
<rovescio> continuo a pensare che mi stai trollando
#ubuntu-it 2017-06-11
<Dipre> salve, non so bene come funziona il canale
<Dipre> ma avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Dipre> nell'installazione di ubuntu
<Dipre> nella finestra "tipo di installazione" nessuna delle tre opzioni mi permette di procedere
<harie> hello
<Giulia> Buongiorno a tutti! Non so se è il posto giusto per chiedere aiuto, nel caso avrei bisogno un piccolo aiuto per una cosa che non capisco :(
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Giulia> Ho linuxmint ma credo funzioni come funziona ubuntu, non mi viene riconosciuta la scheda SD esterna
<Carlin0> Giulia, mi spiace qui non si da supporto a mint
<Giulia> vaaa bene ok scusate il disturbo
<Carlin0> !mint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mint'
<Carlin0> !linuxmint
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'linuxmint'
<calimero_82> salve, non riesco a impostare una risoluzione diversa da 640x480
<calimero_82> xunutu 16.04
<calimero_82> xubuntu
<lenovo-linux> buongiorno! io vorrei installare sul mio pc Lenovo il sistema operativo ubuntu, ma avrei bisogno di alcune informazioni..
<lenovo-linux> posso creare una partizione e mantenere sia windows che ubuntu?
<lenovo-linux> e se si mi conviene fare così o utilizzare e mantenere un solo sistema operativo?
<pincPallin> ciao ragazzi, ci sono metodi alternativi a quello offerto durante l'installazione per criptare l'intero sistema ?
<paco50> ho un computer ACER FERRARI 3000 ancora funzionante configurato AMD Athlon (tmmolto lento
<paco50> Configurato AMD Athlon (tm) xp 2500+1.86 GHz 1.25 Gb di ram e HD 60 Gb vorrei installare Xubuntu 16.10 è possibile?
<Carlin0> paco50, meglio lubuntu 16.04
<paco50> ok sul computer ho xp professional devo toglierlo?...come procedo d installare Lubuntu 16.04?
<Carlin0> paco50, puoi tenere anche xp in fase di installazione scegli : installa al fianco di ...
<Carlin0> !installazione | paco50
<ubot-it> paco50: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<paco50> grazie ....procedo
<urek> salve
<f843d0> !ciao | urek
<ubot-it> urek: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<urek> ciao grazie!
<urek> vi vorrei chiedere qualche consiglio
<urek> posso qui?
<f843d0> !chiedi | urek
<ubot-it> urek: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<urek> grazie :) in pratiche è all incirca un anno che uso xubuntu, ho intenzione di cambiare e passare a kubuntu, vorrei sapere come fare... ho messo kubuntu su usb
<f843d0> !installazione | urek
<ubot-it> urek: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<urek> ho letto quelle guide... non si parla di installare ubuntu con un altro sistema , solo da windows a ubuntu, o almeno io non ho trovato niente
<Carlin0> urek, ma sei consapevole del fatto che kubuntu è molto + pesante di xubuntu ?
<urek> si ho guardato le specifiche necessarie a kubuntu e c e la dovrei fare
<Carlin0> che cpu hai ? quanta ram ?
<urek> 2 giga ram
<urek> intel inside x86
<Carlin0> intel modello ?
<urek> atom?
<Carlin0> con un atom ti consiglierei lubuntu , ma se vuoi un chiodo metti pure kubuntu
<urek> ma alla fine vorrei solo provare a passare a un altro sistema ubuntu perche con xubuntu o dei problemi che non riesco a risolvere
<urek> il compilatore GCC non gira mai.. mi crea pagine di errori
<urek> ho gia installato anche il pacchetto build essential ma niente... consigli?
<Guest6883> ciao da quando ho installato katoolin la barra sopra (quella con la ora, la batteria e per spegnere il pc) è sparita. dopo vari tentativi per provare a rimuovere katoolin, non ce l'ho fatta perche mi compare una finestra con scritto errore ubuntu 2017.1. non so cosa fare aiutatemi
<Carlin0> urek, la base non cambia quindi quei problemi non li risolveresti , cambia solo l'interfaccia grafica per quanto riguarda gli errori nel compilare al 90% dipendono dalle sorgenti che cerchi di compilare
<Carlin0> Guest6883, cosa sarebbe katoolin ? dove l'hai presa ?
<Guest6883> katoolin è un famoso script che permette di installare gli strumenti di kali linux su ubuntu e le vari distribuzioni
<urek> uso notepasqq non girano cose come "somma di 2 numeri"
<Carlin0> Guest6883, non si da supporto a kali qui
<Guest6883> ok
<f843d0> urek: fai un paste degli errori
<f843d0> !paste | urek
<ubot-it> urek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<urek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24832636/
<f843d0> urek: fai un paste di: echo sommac1 && cat somma.c1 && echo && echo sommac2 && cat somma.c2
<urek> cosa significa f843d0?
<enzotib> urek: include va scritto in minuscolo
<f843d0> E anche stdio.h
<f843d0> Volevo farmi due risate a vedere il resto
<f843d0> urek: significa che in un terminale copi e incolli quello che viene dopo i due punti, quindi copi l'output del terminale e fai un paste come prima: echo sommac1 && cat somma.c1 && echo && echo sommac2 && cat somma.c2
<urek> e tutto scritto in minuscolo
<urek> mi da errore  cat:somma.c1 : file o directory non esistente
<f843d0> urek: sudo apt-get -y install pastebinit
<Carlin0> urek, ma cos'è che cerchi di compilare ?
<f843d0> Carlin0: direi dei programmi scritti da lui, scritti _parecchio male_ :P
<urek> avviato... cos è?
<urek> adesso devo provare a riavviare somma.c?
<f843d0> urek: sudo updatedb && locate somma.c1 | pastebinit
<f843d0> urek: incolla qui in canale il link restituito dal comando di sopra
<urek> mi dice : si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto,in chiusura.
<f843d0> urek: come si chiama il file del codice sorgente?
<urek> somma.c
<f843d0> urek: locate somma.c | pastebinit
<urek> paste.ubuntu.com/24832736/
<f843d0> urek: cat /home/urek/somma.c | pastebinit
<urek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24832755
<Carlin0> urek, l'hai scritto tu ?
<f843d0> urek: non può compilare, ma vediamo: gcc -o /home/urek/somma /home/urek/somma.c
<f843d0> urek: fai un paste degli errori in uscita, tra cui ci sarà un undeclared identifier EXIT_SUCESS e un ; mancante
<urek> ce un modo per  mandarvi le scritte che mi appaiono sul terminale?
<f843d0> urek: le selezioni e crei un paste, come prima
<f843d0> !paste | urek
<pincpallin> hello, ragazzi in quale cartella si trovano i file di luks ?
<ubot-it> urek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Carlin0> pincpallin, cosa sarebbe luks ?
<pincpallin> Carlin0, è un metodo di cifratura, errore mio nella formulazione della domanda, sorry :( ma è tipo dalle 12 che ci sto combattendo ho il cervello fuso. Riformulo: in quale cartella si trovano i file relativi a cryptsetup?
<Carlin0> intendi file di conf ?
<pincpallin> in praticolare mi interessa lo script che si avvia quando viene richiesta la pass per decriptare il disco
<Carlin0> pincpallin, prova con locate nomefile
<pincpallin> non so come si chiama :( sto usando grep cercando la stringa
<Carlin0> pincpallin, http://sprunge.us/MBCS
<urek> fatto
<pincpallin> Carlin0, grazie
<pincpallin> vedrò uno ad uno
<pincpallin> ...teoricamente dovrebbe essere questo /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/cryptroot , ma modificandolo non ottengo alcun risultato
<Carlin0> pincpallin, mi sembra fortemente indiziato /sbin/cryptsetup
<Carlin0> poi boh
<Carlin0> devo scappare , bai
<pincpallin> ciauz
<pincpallin> "mi sembra fortemente indiziato /sbin/cryptsetup " nope
<f843d0> urek: se non incolli il link in canale, noi non vediamo niente
<urek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24832831/
<urek> sorry
<f843d0> urek: sed -i /home/urek/somma.c -e 's20/EXIT_SUCESS/EXIT_SUCCESS;/' && gcc -o /home/urek/somma /home/urek/somma.c
<urek> sed: espressione -e#, carattere 30: comando s' non terminato
<f843d0> urek: sed -i /home/urek/somma.c -e '20s/EXIT_SUCESS/EXIT_SUCCESS;/' && gcc -o /home/urek/somma /home/urek/somma.c
<f843d0> !chi | urek
<ubot-it> urek: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<urek> f843d0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24832942/
<f843d0> urek: hai copiato male il comando
<f843d0> urek: comunque il compilatore funziona perfettamente.
<urek> f843d0:  sono i programmi?
<urek> lo stesso su windows gir< pero..
<f843d0> urek: ma non diciamo fesserie
<f843d0> urek: ti manca un ; a linea 20
<urek> f843d0: non scherzo, eseguibile è corretto
<urek> potresti fare un paste con lo stesso programma scritto da te?
<Luke3112> avrei un problema con la mia partizione di windows:  non riesco ad accedervi nonostante abbia spento windows correttamente
<pincpallin> Luke3112, da dal terminale
<pincpallin> sudo fdisk -l e controlla qual'è il nome della partizione di windows
<pincpallin> dopo sudo ntfsfix /dev/nomePartizione
<pincpallin> esempio: sudo ntfsfix /
<pincpallin> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<pincpallin> ***
<cavvads> sera a tutti
<Carlin0> !caio | cavvads
<Carlin0> ops
<ubot-it> cavvads: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<cavvads> avrei un piccolo problema con xubuntu 16.04 posso chiedere qua?
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cavvads> ho installato un applicazione windows su wine (che funziona alla perfezione e che quindi non penso sia il problema) ma sul sito del programma ci sono dei link che aprono delle pagine direttamente nel programma stesso cliccandoci sopra,c'e un modo per fare questa cosa anche su wine?
<Carlin0> io mai usato wine
<Carlin0> prova ad aspettare se qualcun altro ne sa qualcosa
<cavvads> ok grazie lo stesso
<cavvads> perche se devo fare questa cosa pero il programma e installato direttamente su ubuntu funziona,ma se il programma e su wine non va
<francescoboc> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano con un eeepc che non si connette a internet?
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-04
<gigirock> !info firefox-esr
<ubot-it> Package firefox-esr does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info firefox
<ubot-it> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43875 kB, installed size 106025 kB
<mario76> salve!
<dextm80> ciao
<dextm80> gigirock, ciao
<gigirock> yo
<master_> ciao a tutti
<master_> ho un problemino con cups, su 1804 desktop. A quanto ho visto, dalla versione 18.04 e versione cups installata, il sistema cerca in rete le stampanti e le aggiunge in automatico. Ho cercato il modo per disabilitare la funzione ma nulla, le risposte trovate a applicate, non funzionano.
<ExPBoy> master_, ma che stampante hai?
<[Enrico]> master_: hai provato a disabilitare cups-browsed.service ?
<[Enrico]> e, volendo, anche avahi-daemon.service
<gigirock> master_, controlla che la stampante abbia almeno il protocollo iip o simili abilitato
<gigirock> master_, oppure attendi la fine della scansione e poi forzi la stampante che vuoi tu sulla porta che vuoi tu
<master_> [Enrico], ho modificato il file cupsd.conf. Una riga indica il browsing sulla rete. L'ho impostato a none ma non funziona. Probabile che quella riga richiami il servizio che mi hai indicato ?
<[Enrico]> master_: non ne ho idea. che riga?
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, ma come mai vuoi bloccare la scansione  ?
<master_> [Enrico], avahi-daemon.service ha a che fare solo con le stampanti ?
<[Enrico]> master_: comunque io parlavo dei servizi di sistema, si disabilitano con systemctl disab;e
<master_> [Enrico], ok per i servizi, capito.
<master_> [Enrico], tutte le soluzioni parlano di disabilitare una entrata nel file cupsd.conf
<master_> [Enrico], pensavo fosse sufficiente
<[Enrico]> master_: avahi è un'implementazione del protocollo zeroconf, fornisce diverse funzioni, per sempio netbios service discovery (share windows), web service discovery
<master_> [Enrico], ok, verifico e ti dico. Grazie intanto
<[Enrico]> master_: ok, ma quale opzione hai cambiato in cupsd.conf?
<master_> [Enrico], in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf - le seguenti 3 righe sono 1: # Show shared printers on the local network.  2: Browsing Off  3:## BrowseLocalProtocols dnssd
<master_> [Enrico], ho remmato la riga 3, che si riferisce però solo a dnssd
<[Enrico]> master_: la 1 e la 3 sono commenti, la 2. dice di non condividere le stampanti locali in rete, non fa quello che vuoi tu. Comunque Browsing No è il default
<[Enrico]> master_: anche la riga 3. è per la condivisione di stampanti locali, non per il discovery nelle stampanti di rete
<master_> [Enrico], ok, avevo capito il contrario. Ora ho disattivato il servizio di ricerca in rete con: sudo systemctl disable cups-browsed. Vediamo se funzia
<[Enrico]> master_: devi anche fermarlo con systemctl stop, oppure riavvia il computer
<[Enrico]> disable non lo ferma, semplicemente non lo fa partire in automatico al boot. tuttavia potrebbe partire se un altro servizio lo richiede
<master_> [Enrico], capito. Per disattivarlo in modo che non venga più attivato ? Esiste un modo ?
<[Enrico]> master_: si esiste. Tuttavia potresti rompere altre cose (tutte quelle che richiedono questo servizio per funzionare) e quindi non è consigliabile
<master_> [Enrico], ok. Comunque ho stoppato cups, disattivato cups-browsed e riattivato cups
<[Enrico]> master_: comunque pare che, se disabilitato, cups-browserd non riparta....
<master_> [Enrico], bene.
<[Enrico]> master_: in alternativa puoi configurare /etc/cups/cups-browsed.conf  per non accettare stampanti
<master_> [Enrico], in effetti, ora, se uso ctrl+p per stampare un qualsiasi documento, non vedo tutte le stampanti della rete, ma solo quelle configurate da me
<[Enrico]> :)
<[Enrico]> suona bene
<master_> [Enrico], certo, però se utilizzo il software Stampanti, le vedo ancora tutte nella lista. Ergo esiste una lista o alatra funzione che le fa ricomparire
<master_> [Enrico], intendo il programmino standard di gnome
<[Enrico]> potrebbe essere cache
<[Enrico]> prova ar riavviare
<master_> [Enrico], provo a reboottare
<master_> [Enrico], ok, faccio
<Winjam> Buon pomeriggio a tutti. Io ho un pc ntel® Atom™ CPU 230 @ 1.60GHz × 2  con 2 gb di ram. Fino ad ora ho usato ubuntu ma risulta parecchio pesante pensavo di passare ad una distribuzione piu leggera. Meglio Lubuntu o Xubuntu secondo voi? grazie
<[Enrico]> Winjam: lubuntu è la più leggera. Detto questo non aspettarti miracoli, quel pc ha un polmone solo :)
<Winjam> si ed è anche sforacchiato ^_^ sinceramente serve solo per gestire la stampante e lo scanner
<[Enrico]> beh per quello dovrebbe essere più che sufficiente
<Winjam> Grazie dell'aiuto
<[Enrico]> prego
<gigirock> Winjam, probabilmente la stampante e lo scanner hanno + potenza di quel pc
<Carlin0> lol
<FrankieMM> Buonasera a tutti
<FrankieMM> Vorrei installare UBUNTU sul mio AcerAspireOne Cloudbokk 14 , qualcuno può aiutarmi?Grazie
<alex-linux> buonasera
<alex-linux> ho comprato un notebook lenovo V110
<alex-linux> ho installato xubuntu,funziona abbastanza bene, ma vorrei consiglio e supporto con la scheda video
<alex-linux> ho provato a seguire il wiki ma non ho risolto niente, credo che la mia scheda video giri alla metà delle sue prestazioni.
<Carlin0> alex-linux, che scheda è ?
<alex-linux> 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Stoney [Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5 Graphics] (rev d1)
<Carlin0> le ati/amd vanno bene con i driver open quindi inutile mettersi a trafficare
<alex-linux> 303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.582 FPS
<alex-linux> mi sembra un po misero 303 frames in 5 secondi
<alex-linux> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<alex-linux>       after 3160 requests (334 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<alex-linux> questo non so cosa sia
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux, 60 FPS ci puoi stare tranquillamente ...
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-05
<francesco809> buongiorno
<francesco809> dopo aver installato ubuntu 18.04 non riesco ad avviare
<francesco809> dopo aver inserito login e password si blocca
<francesco809> dice : francesco@francesco/HpPavillon: $
<francesco809> parte solo se inserisco startx
<nava> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di montare una share samba su ubuntu server, l'utente che uso ha accesso solo alla cartella finale del percorso. Quando provo a montarla ricevo il seguente errore: cannot query dirs between root and final path. come posso risolvere? grazie
<[Enrico]> nava: devi avere i permessi corretti per tutto il persorso e per lo share
<[Enrico]> il problema è dal lato server che fa lo share, non lato client (ubuntu)
<nava> Se provo a mappare la cartella da un client windows funziona senza problemi
<[Enrico]> nava: che cosa usi in ubuntu per mappare?
<nava> le cifs utils
<[Enrico]> nava: che protocollo stai usando con le cifs utils?
<nava> cifs, semplicemente do "mount -t cifs //dominio.local/aa/bb/c  /mnt/a user=user1,pass=pass
<nava> se uso un utente che ha i permessi su tutto l'albero va
<nava> se uso un utente che ha i permessi solo sulla cartella finale da errore
<[Enrico]> nava: ok, due problemi possibili: 1. il protocollo cifs è deprecato, dovresti usare smbv3. due cifs utils non sono equivalenti a montare uno share in windows, come riportato ti servono permessi diversi. Se non vuoi cambiare i permessi prova con qualcosa basato su samba (che è molto più simile a windows), per esempio prova con smbclient
<[Enrico]> nava: si è normale che dia errore con cifs utils. In Linux un utente deve avere il permesso di accesso su tutto il path per accedere a una directory, non solo all'elemento finale
<[Enrico]> le cifs util supportano smbv3, non so se cambia qualcosa.... ne dubito, ma vale la pena provare
<nava> l'utente che uso per mappare la cartella deve poter vedere solo il contenuto della cartella finale.
<nava> come posso aggirare il problema?
<[Enrico]> nava: questo è totalmente possibile
<[Enrico]> non devi aggirarlo
<[Enrico]> acere accesso a una directory non vuol dire poterla leggere
<[Enrico]> sono due permessi diversi
<[Enrico]> diciamo che uno è il permesso per attraversare la directory, l'altro è per avere la lista dei file
<[Enrico]> comunque sia sarebbe molto meglio se usassi samba
<nava> nei permessi di windows non posso dare i permessi per "visualizza contenuto cartella" senza che mi attivi anche lettura
<[Enrico]> nava: mi spiace ma non sono abbastanza esperto lato windows, inoltre siamo off topic qui, meglio continuare in #ubuntu-it-chat
<nava> okay per adesso ti ringrazio, un ultima cosa. anche usando samba posso mappare in automatico all'avvio come con fstab?
<[Enrico]> mai fatto, ma ci sono moduli per fuse che usano samba
<nava> va bene, grazie mille e buona giornata
<dproietti> Ciao a tutti
<dproietti> Ciao
<dproietti> Ciao a tutti
<dp81>  Ciao
<dp81>  Ciao a tutti
<dp81>  C'e' nessuno che puo aiuttarmi con l'installazione di un nterfaccia grafica su server
<dproietti> Io no
<dproietti> Che versione
<Mr_Pan> dproietti, ciao
<linolat> mi serve aiuto per configurare la scheda nvidia gm107M in ubuntu 18.04 lts
<linolat> sono ormai al decimo giorno di tentativi che non approdano a nulla
<linolat> ho provato a mettere nel grub.cfg  la direttiva nomodeset, il pc parte con una bassa risoluzione, in questa modalità ho provato ad installare i driver nvidia,
<Mr_Pan> linolat, per quella scheda devi instalalre i driver nvidia 384
<Mr_Pan> certo con nomodeset non carica a i driver quindi va in bassa risoluzione
<linolat> l'ultimo tenativo è stato: apt install nvidia-390 ma dopo non ha più funzionato
<Mr_Pan> linolat, i 390 non sono per la tua scheda per forza non funzionano
<Mr_Pan> linolat, il nome esatto della scheda ?
<linolat> immagino, ma c'è una cosa che non comprendo, in tutti i miei tentativi, dopo aver reistallato da zero il sistema, questa mattina mi è partito con la giusta risoluzione, senza aver reistallato i driver
<linolat> ho fatto diverse prove, tutto ok. al reboot parte solo in modalità recovery, l'unica cosa fatta, perchè richiesta è stato l'aggiornamento del bios
<Mr_Pan> linolat, perche´la scheda funziona anche con i driver nouveau (free)
<linolat> scheda: nvidia GM107M geforce GTX 960M
<Mr_Pan> si si
<alex-linux> buonasea qualcuno puo' darmi una mano con la mia scheda video
<alex-linux> buonasera
<Mr_Pan> linolat, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia/DriverNouveau   <<< coem ti dicevo la sk va i driver nouveau
<Mr_Pan> linolat, quindi ti direi di non far enulla ... ora non so cosa tu abbia modificato quindi non posso aiutarti oltre
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux,
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi!'
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<alex-linux> [AMD/ATI] Stoney [Radeon R2/R3/R4/R5 Graphics
<alex-linux> ho questa scheda grafica con i driver attuali non va come dovrebbe
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux, quali drive   ?
<linolat> ho provato anche con ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ... dopo non è più partito neanche in recovey mode
<alex-linux> configuration: driver=amdgpu latency=0
<linolat> ma c'è un modo per forzare la partenza con nouveau?... scusate ho una chiamata di un cliente
<Carlin0> linolat, avvia in recovery mode scegli la shell di root e dai il comando apt purge nvidia*
<alex-linux> 326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 65.014 FPS
<alex-linux> un po pochino
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux, no giusto
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux, calcola che molti giochi sono bloccatia 60 FPS ...
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux, 65 ci stai alla grande ... con quella scheda quello e´il valore ottenibile
<alex-linux> Mr_Pan, cioè le mie prestazioni sono ottimali ??
<alex-linux> 	Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]
<alex-linux> 	Memory at e8000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=8M]
<alex-linux> 	Memory at e8d00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]
<Mr_Pan> alex-linux, direi di si
<alex-linux> ok, GRAZIE
<linolat> MR_Pan: scusami ma dando il comando ubuntu-drivers devices ottengo in risposta nella quarta linea:
<linolat> driver : nvidia-driver-390 - distro non free recomended
<linolat> mi confermi che debbo installare driver nvidia 384?
<Mr_Pan> linolat, non free perche´ sono i  driver proprietari
<Mr_Pan> li dice che i 390 sono raccomandati intalla quelli
<linolat> il problema sembra risolto con: apt install nvidia-driver-390
<linolat> grazie a tuuti
<Mr_Pan> linolat, bene
<lucac> ho comprato un hard disk esterno della toshiba. con lsusb lo vede. da ubuntu no. perché?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> lucac, prova ad installare gnome-disk-utility
<Mr_Pan> e vedi se riesci a gestirlo da li
<lucac> ho comprato un hard disk toshiba canvio basics estyerno. con ubuntu non riesco a visualizzarlo.
<Mr_Pan> lucac, ma leggi!?!
<lucac> no
<lucac> ah si
<Mr_Pan> e non ripetere a 2 miuti di distanza
<lucac> ok
<lucac> ho provato ma non lo legge
<lucac> con lsusb lo vede, come mai da File non lo visualizzo?
<Carlin0> lucac, sudo fdisk -l ?
<Carlin0> !paste | lucac
<ubot-it> lucac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<lucac> non lo vede
<Carlin0> ci fai vedere l'output ?
<Carlin0> metti in pastebin
<lucac> come si fa
<Carlin0> leggi
<Carlin0> !paste | lucac
<ubot-it> lucac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<lucac> L'HO MESSO, SPERO DI NON AVER SBAGLIATO NULLA
<[Enrico]> lucac: devi mandarci il ink
<[Enrico]> link*
<[Enrico]> lucac: dopo che hai fatto il paste copia il link dalla barra e degli indirizzi e incollalo qui
<[Enrico]> non possiamo vedere il paste che hai fatto se non ci dai il link
<lucac> non riesco
<Carlin0> è così difficile fare copia/incolla ?
<lucac> non funziona. ci ho provato
<lucac> 78560322
<lucac> mi da questo
<Carlin0> lucac, se non ci passi il link non potremo aiutarti , quel numero non è un link
<lucac> facciamo prima se ti dico cosa ho visto. dopo il comando vede solo i miei due hard disk interni
<[Enrico]> lucac: avere le infomazioni tramite quei link è fondamentale purtroppo. Non riesci a copiare il link dalla barra degli indirizzi?
<Carlin0> lucac, non funziona così , se non ci fai vedere l'output è tutto inutile
<lucac> vado sul terminalòe e faccio ctrl +C, vado su ubuntu pastebin e faccio ctrl +V, e mi da quel numero
<[Enrico]> lucac: eh non puoi fare ctrl + c da terminale
<[Enrico]> scrivilo a mano
<[Enrico]> purtroppo io devo andare ora, a domani
<lucac> e cosa devo fare
<lucac> quali comandi devo dare?
<Esjbeta> ho installato questo template Ubuntu Server 16.04 LTS 64bit su un cloud computing aruba e utilizzo isp config per visualizzare il contenuto del cloud con indirizzo ip ma non riesco più ad accedere perchè mi viene comunicato di non avere un plesk.... ho bisogno di supporto per favore
<lucac> non riesco a vedere un hard disk esterno della toshiba canvio basics
<lucac> con il comando sudo fdisk -l
<lucac> non si vede
<lucac> come faccio a montarlo?
<Carlin0> lucac, è inutile che insisti devi farci vedere l'output
<lucac> mi spieghi come faccio
<Carlin0> !paste | lucac basta che leggi
<ubot-it> lucac basta che leggi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<lucac> Copiare il testo che si vuole salvare digitando la combinazione di tasti Ctrl+C o Ctrl+Maiusc+C per il terminale.
<lucac> digito ctrl C al terminale ma non copia niente!
<Carlin0> seleziona e clicca sul terminale poi fai copia ?
<lucac> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hYRy9Yo7GsE https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhl1VEl67DSZ
<lucac> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhl1Zvl9LpTY
<lucac> la seconda è giusta
<lucac> il risultato non cambia sia che l'hard disk è collegato che scollegato
<lucac> qualcuno mi riesce ad aiutare
<lucac> carlino riesci ad aiutarmi
<alex-linux> buonasera e' possibile creare una rete con la ps
<alex-linux> ps4
<Carlin0> !chat | alex-linux
<ubot-it> alex-linux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-06
<avel30> salve non riesco in alcun modo ad istallare ubuntu 18.04 su pc fisso 2 gigaram fujizzu siemens la usb live parte sembra funzionare tutto  ma non mi vede HD e da errore initramfs  dice non trova device , su questo pc è istallato windows xp che vorrei togliere
<lucac> ho comprato un hard disk esterno della toshiba, canvio basic. Non riesco a montarlo. con il comando sudo fdisk -l ho questo
<lucac> https://thepasteb.in/p/X6hBgPYmJ1gT3
<lucac> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<avel30> dovrebbe riconoscerlo automaticamente
<lucac> non lo fa
<lucac> da File non lo vedo
<avel30> se metti usb pen le monta ?
<lucac> si
<avel30> solo quel hd ? gli altri hd usb li monta ?
<lucac> ho solo quello
<avel30> prova a formattarlo   o fat32   oppure  nfts   oppure ext4
<avel30> riformattare
<avel30> cIAO
<lucac> ma se non lo vedo come lo formatto?
<lucac> non riesco a montare un hard disk esterno con ubuntu. Qualcuno ha windows 10
<Mr_Pan> ciao [Enrico]
<Mr_Pan> ahhfinita la copia di 220 gb di dati dal pc/nas al nas "vero" #
<Mr_Pan> modificato php.ini e nextcloud ora ha una nuova data directory  :P
<Mr_Pan> confermata dal fatto che nextcloud mi dice di avere un totale di 5,3 TB disponibili al posto di 1,7 :D
<Mr_Pan> opss finestra sbagliata
<[Enrico]> ciao Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan, please see my private message
<linolat> ho installato ubuntu 18.04 con gnome ... ma non riesco ad attivare la gestione delle aree di lavoro
<linolat> vorrei ripristinare l'icona con 4 finestre nella barra dei preferiti, ma non riesco a trovare dove si attiva
<linolat> nelle impostazioni di sistema non è presente l'opzione Aspetto, come suggeriscono i documenti che ho trovato on line
<linolat> qualcuno può suggerirmi una soluzione?
<lucac> non riesco a montare un hard disk esterno della toshiba, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> lucac, io metterei in conto la possibilità che quel disco non funzioni a  dovere
<lucac> è nuovo
<Mr_Pan> lucac, e che vuol dire?
<Carlin0> l'hai provato su altri pc ?
<lucac> no
<lucac> è per win 10 io ho solo vista
<Carlin0> quindi potrebbe avere difetti di fabbricazione , alle volte capita
<lucac> forse
<lucac> come me ne accorgo
<Mr_Pan> lucac, che vuol dire e´solo per win10...
<Carlin0> provalo su un altro pc
<lucac> sulla scatola c'è scritto compatibile per win 8 e 10
<Mr_Pan> lucac, funyiona pure  se lo colleghi a windows vista ...al massimo deve tirarsi giu i driver ...
<Mr_Pan> lucac, provalo non succede nulla
<lucac> ma ho già provato con vista non lo vede
<Carlin0> lucac, allora portalo indietro
<Mr_Pan> eh..
<lucac> l'ho comprato on line
<lucac> un pò di tempo fa
<Mr_Pan> lucac, rimandalo indietro . Amayon  ?  no problem
<Mr_Pan> lucac, eh quanto tempo fa?
<lucac> un anno
<Mr_Pan> ...
<Carlin0> lucac, direi che queste cose non hanno nulla a  che fare col supporto ubuntu
<lucac> è della mia ragazza
<Mr_Pan> lucac, e in 1 anno non e´ mai stato usato  ?
<Mr_Pan> lucac, passa su chat
<lucac> con il comando lsusb lo vedo
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linolat> ubuntu 18.04 - come attivo le aree di lavoro?
<Carlin0> linolat, mi spiace non uso gnomo
<Mr_Pan> io uso xfce ..
<linolat> gnome si installa di default con la distribuzione
<linolat> qualcuno lo sa?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | linolat
<ubot-it> linolat: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Carlin0> !ripeti | linolat
<ubot-it> linolat: Non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a disposizione dalla comunità.
<linolat> come si attivano le aree di lavoro in ambiente gnome con la 18.04
<Carlin0> linolat, hai letto cosa scrive ubot-it ?
<pesawind> Ciao a tutti.
<[xrays]> ciao, ho riscontrato un problema con lubuntu 16.04.4 - live che si blocca durante il caricamento. la 16.04.3 invece va benissimo. qualche suggerimento?
<Mr_Pan> [xrays], si blocca ?   come  ?  dove   ?
<[Enrico]> [xrays]: hai voglia di investigare il problema per capire dove si blocca?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<[xrays]> rieccomi; ho  preparato la live con la ISO lubuntu-16.04.4-desktop-i386 pc Acer TM4651 Intel 1.6GHz 512MB ram  sch.video intel 915GM hdd60GB - Esegue l'avvio r appare il primo menu, lancio live: inizia caricare i vari moduli ma si interrompe durante il caricamento (è ancora in modalità testo)  provato la 16.04.3 e va benissimo, provato la 18  (iso
<[xrays]> lubuntu-18.04-desktop-i3
<Carlin0> [xrays], con cosa la prepari la chiavetta ?
<[xrays]> e funziona anche la 18 (anche se il video player si avvia solo la prima volta)
<[xrays]> con Linux usb creator vers 2.9.4
<Carlin0> [xrays], la prepari su win ?
<[xrays]> sì
<Carlin0> usa rufus
<Carlin0> !rufus
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<[xrays]> pensi che il programma di creazione mi "sporchi" l'installazione?
<[xrays]> grazie Carlin0 delle info, un'ultima: rufus gestisce anche la persistenza?
<Kimitsu> Buonasera, ho provato a connettere un hdd esterno a un computer di un amico che utilizza w10, oltre a non essere stato aperto sul momento ora non riesco più ad accedervi neanche dal mio portatile che monta xubuntu 16.04 lts, dato che è un disco di backup il problema è abbastanza preoccupante.
<Kimitsu> Nel momento in cui provo a montare la partizione in questione mi viene riportato questo errore:
<Kimitsu> https://thepasteb.in/p/Elh1zwpAW62Cm
<Kimitsu> Ho provato a seguire alcune guide trovate sul forum, il risultato del comando ntfsfix è questo:
<Kimitsu> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmgpxGYMxcM
<Kimitsu> Se qualcuno avesse qualche dritta utile a risolvere il problema gliene sarei veramente grato
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, Vorrei provare Ubuntu Gnome, ma sulla pagina non dice molto, qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche input? Ad Esempio, perchè si vorrebbe passare da Ubuntu a Ubuntu Gnome?
<WalterQ> Vantaggi/Savantoaggi?
<WalterQ> Vantaggi/Svantaggi?
<Antony3> Buonasera, ho installato lubuntu 18.04 da zero. Ho installato samba. Ho però problemi con la condizione delle cartelle. Se condivido una cartella da windows lubuntu la vede sensa problemi. Se faccio il contrario, nel momento in cui provo ad accedere da windows mi compare un messaggio informandomi che non ho alcuna autorizzazione per accedervi. Ho p
<Antony3> rovato anche ad accedere alla stessa cartella, tramite rete, da lubuntu ma mi dice accesso negato.
<lorenzo> Ciao secondo te nel mondo della grafica si può usare KDenlive?
<lorenzo> Secondo voi esiste un modo per togliere la cartella di dropbox su ubuntu?
<lorenzo> ma strano!!!
<Ab3L> ciao. ho un problema con dei file più grossi di 4 GB da mettere su una chiavetta formattata in fat32. ho pensato di ridurre la partizione della chiavetta della metà e formattare la metà libera in ntfs (i file devono poter essere letti anche da pc). soltanto che il partitionmanager crasha.
<Carlin0> Ab3L, potresti dividere i file
<Ab3L> un'altra possibilità sarebbe di dividere i file in contenitori, tipo winrar, per intederci, dove i file si chiamano xxx.rar.part1 e xxx.rar.part2
<Carlin0> anche con split
<Ab3L> Carlin0: ci stavo arrivando. per un file non dovrebbe essere difficile, perché è un video. ma l'altro è un file .iso
<Carlin0> e allora ?
<Carlin0> split divide qualsiasi file
<Ab3L> Carlin0: il problema è che il destinatario della chiavetta deve essere poi in grado di riassemblare le parti del file con il suo pc windows (e non è una cima in materia, senza offesa per lui).
<Carlin0> non diamo supporto a windows qui
<Ab3L> Carlin0: lo so, ma è necessario che il risultato possa essere portabile. se uso split resto confinato a linux, vero?
<Carlin0> certo
<Carlin0> split è da terminale per ricreare il file si usa cat
<Carlin0> !chat | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ab3L> Carlin0: infatti. al limite potrei dirgli di usare "type", ma chiedergli di aprire una finestra DOS sarebbe già un'impresa. vengo di là.
<palu> ciao
<palu> ho una domanda sull'installazione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chiedi | palu
<ubot-it> palu: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<palu> dovrei installarlo su un compaq che monta un celeron 560 con architettura a 64bit, ora sta girando la versione 17.10 di ubuntu e non va bene
<palu> Secondo voi è meglio installare la 16.04?
<Carlin0> palu, quanta ram ha ?
<palu> 2GB
<Carlin0> palu, con quella cpu e quella ram dovresti pensare di installare qualcosa di più leggero di ubuntu tipo lubuntu o xubuntu
<palu> mi sai indicare dove lo posso trovare?
<palu> più o meno è come ubuntu?questo mio amico sa usare solo ubuntu
<Carlin0> palu, il motor eè lo stesso solo che hanno una grafica diversa e più leggera
<Carlin0> !derivate | palu
<ubot-it> palu: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<palu> dopo aver scaricato il file *.iso lo metto su una usb e avvio il pc da bios con F2 e lo installo dalla chiavetta?
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> Per creare una chiavetta bootabile consultare la pagina wiki https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/CreazioneLiveUsb
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<palu> ottimo grazie mille a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-07
<Antony3> Salve, ho installato lubuntu 18.04 da zero. Ho installato samba. Ho però problemi con la condizione delle cartelle. Se condivido una cartella da windows lubuntu la vede sensa problemi. Se faccio il contrario, nel momento in cui provo ad accedere da windows mi compare un messaggio informandomi che non ho alcuna autorizzazione per accedervi. Ho prova
<Antony3> to anche ad accedere alla stessa cartella, tramite rete, da lubuntu ma mi dice accesso negato.
<Mr_Pan> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Gappa> Ho alcuni Asus VivoMini che continuano ad avere problemi: si ferma tutto e devo riavviare; alcune volte pare si surriscaldino, ma altre volte proprio non capisco il perchè. Idee?
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti | Gappa
<ubot-it> Gappa: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Gappa
<ubot-it> Gappa: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<palu> ragazzi ho messo il file *.iso di ubuntu sulla chiavetta usb ma non riesco a cambiare l'ordine nel bios
<palu> insydeh20 setup utility
<palu> rev 3.0
<palu> @Attoy
<palu> c'è scritto select boot device +-, ma premendo + o - non succede nulla non riesco a portare su la voce USB Hard Drive
<Mr_Pan> palu, hai solo copiatoilfile iso sulla usb o hai usato qualcosa per farlo  (rufus da windows   etcher da linux ad esempio)
<Mr_Pan> palu, sicuro sia + - ?  di solito lo spostamento e' associato a f5 f6
<Mr_Pan> hai un fujitsu  ?
<Mr_Pan> io ho lo stesso bios e uso le frecce direzionali
<Mr_Pan> e comunque all avvio premendo un tasto, spesso F12, puoi selezionare la periferica di avvio una tantum
<palu> quindi lo avvio e premo F12 ora provo...cmq è un hp compaq
<palu> non fa nulla con F12
<Mr_Pan> palu, leggi all inizio ti dice quale tasto premere ......
<palu> ho solo copiato il file iso
<Mr_Pan> F9 per boot options
<Mr_Pan> palu,  non funziona solo copaindo la iso ...
<Mr_Pan> devi "masterizzare" sulla usb ...
<palu> ottimo F9
<palu> come faccio a masterizzare sulla usb?
<Mr_Pan> palu, sei da windows orA?
<palu> ora sono su un mac
<palu> ma posso accendere un windows7 se è un problema con mac
<Mr_Pan> da mac non saprei da win usa Rufus
<palu> quindi apro il cmd e scrivo rufus?
<Mr_Pan> da mac puoi usare Etcher
<Mr_Pan> palu lo devi scaricare Rufus ... da internet
<Mr_Pan> !winusb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mr_Pan> leggi
<Mr_Pan> da mac puoi usare Etcher
<palu> ok l'immagine iso la devo avere giusto?
<Mr_Pan> certo ..
<palu> poi quando ho fatto con rufus metto la chiavetta nel pc da resettare e ritorno su f9 e seleziono la chiavetta?
<palu> cosi inizio l'installazione
<Mr_Pan> palu, si
<palu> ok, ho fatto installa lubuntu
<palu> mi chiede piùavanti di resettare l'hd?
<palu> raga aiuto
<Mr_Pan> palu, ma tu che devi farE?
<palu> schifo faccio
<Mr_Pan> installarlo da solo o insieme a windows /osx quello che hai ...
<palu> sta installando e cancella il vecchio SO c'è scritto
<palu> top
<palu> numeri uno raga!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Mr_Pan> ok lo hai installato togliendo completamente il vecchio OS
<Mr_Pan> palu praticamente hai finito
<palu> non l'hai messo dentro finchè non l'hai messo dentro
<palu> sta avanzando dai=)
<palu> grazie mille, scusate la capraggine
<simone> è il canale di supporto? se no come posso entrare per chiedere da chat web?
<domanda> buonasera
<domanda> stavo guardando su cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/16.04 mi consigliate la versione 4.4 GA o HWE per una nuova installazione? E wubi funziona ancora su 16.04?
<domanda> *bump*
<domanda> oh
<domanda> vabbe' Milo Casagrande è un gran latitante
<domanda> e forse un brigante
<domanda> non mi risponde nessuno Gwaihir
<domanda> 18.04 LTS netboot è beta? cosa vuol dire?
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-08
<Daniele89> buongiorno io ho scaricato linux ubuntu 18.4 ma mi da un archivio rar .iso come bisogna fare?
<Carlin0> Daniele89, è una iso non un rar
<Carlin0> Daniele89, comunque devi masterizzarla su dvd
<Daniele89> io ho una penna usb
<Carlin0> !iso | Daniele89 leggi la guida
<ubot-it> Daniele89 leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Mr_Pan> Daniele89, devi masterizzarla su usb .. .diciamo cosi
<Mr_Pan> stai usando windows orA?
<Carlin0> usb ? sei su win immagino
<Daniele89> si windows 10
<Mr_Pan> Daniele89, se sei da windows usa Rufus per mettere la iso su usb
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Daniele89> grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> prego
<Daniele89> ma evo prima formattarla la chiavetta?
<Carlin0> fa tutto rufus Daniele89
<Daniele89> ah ok grazie
<Daniele89> ce in italiano una guida su rufus? non lo mai usato
<Carlin0> mai usato nemmeno io a  dire la verità
<Carlin0> la guida in italiano c'è per i dvd
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti, quanto deve essere grande la partizione contrassegnata con la flag Boot per l'installazione di Ubuntu 18.04?
<Carlin0> WalterQ, in realtà non serve che la partizione abbia nessuna flag
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: 1 GB va bene
<[Enrico]> per una /boot dedicata
<WalterQ> Ciao Carlin0 e grazie pèer la risposta, (nel frattempo che scrivo grazie [Enrico] )
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: anche se, solitamente, per le installazioni normali non si usa una partizione dedicata per /boot
<[Enrico]> serve solo quando si usano cose tipo LVM, raid o criptazione
<WalterQ> il fatto è che ho installato ubuntu su un ssd da 120 gb e ogni volta che installo ubuntu
 * [Enrico] suspance
<WalterQ> se l'Hd da 500 GB non è formattato l'installazione mi si pianta,
<[Enrico]> ehm.... waaaaaaaaaaat?
<[Enrico]> molto interessante
<WalterQ> ...E a quel punto devo formattare il 500 GB
<WalterQ> E' un po come se non volesse mettere il boot sul 120 GB
<[Enrico]> dubito che questo sia il problema
<[Enrico]> tuttavia nei sistemi UEFI la cosa è complessa
<WalterQ> non uso UEFI
<[Enrico]> prima si poteva installare l'entry point del bootloader nell'MBR, ma ora l'MBR non esiste
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: sicuro? è un computer molto vecchio per caso? altrimenti è quasi sicuro che usi UEFI
<WalterQ> beh tieni conto che è hardware del 2012
<WalterQ> comunque la pennetta che ho creato mi da la possibilità anche di installare in modalità UEFI
<[Enrico]> UEFI 2.1 è del 2007
<WalterQ> ma non installo mai in modalità uefi
<[Enrico]> quindi hai un sistema UEFI con compatibilità legacy
<WalterQ> esatto
<[Enrico]> sono i peggiori :(
<Carlin0> mah io ho disrvi pc del 2008/9 senza uefi
<Carlin0> diversi*
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: io sinceramente disabilito sempre la modalità legacy, crea solo problemi
<[Enrico]> o disabilito la UEFI, per sistemi vecchi dove legacy è ancora il metodo primario diciamo
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: hai altri sistemi installati su quel pc?
<WalterQ> se volessi però potrei teanquillamente reinstallare anche in modalità UEFI che so essere anche più sicuro
<WalterQ> No, nessu naltro sistema
<[Enrico]> beh allora sei libero di fare prove senza rompere niente
<Carlin0> ma evita la partizione di /boot ti creerebbe solo problemi
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: io ti consiglio di fare una prova con UEFI, devi creare una partizione in più (o forse la crea l'installer.... non sono sicuro), si chiama EFI System Partition (ESP), basta che sia molto piccola, anche solo 200 MB
<WalterQ> quello sicuro ma vorrei tenere un'installazione per almeno una decina di giorni senza dover reinstallare nulla
<[Enrico]> WalterQ: alcune implementazioni del boot legacy ti fanno comunque creare una partizione tipo la ESP per la modalità legacy, questa crea molti problemi
<WalterQ> Per quanto riguarda ora il problema come potrei risolverlo?
<WalterQ> (peraltro ho formattato la partizione del boot in ntfs)
<Carlin0> e a cosa ti serve ntfs per linux ?
<WalterQ> infatti mi sono accorto dopo che per errore avevo formattato in ntfs
<Carlin0> !installazione | WalterQ
<ubot-it> WalterQ: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<WalterQ> adesso provo
<WalterQ> Grazie nel frattempo a tutti
<WalterQ> a dopo... Forse.
<WalterQ> Eheheheh
<foxuyt> ciao a tutti
<foxuyt> qualcuno mi può aiutare ho ubuntu che non mi funziona più dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<microsele> Buonasera,ho un vecchio computer LIFE BOOK  S7020 CON IL SISTEMA OPERATIVO WINDOWS XP, possoinstallare una versione di UBUNTU?
<microsele> Qualcuno sa come posso fare? ormai XP non mi permette più nulla e mi piacerebbe utilizzare UBUNTU
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-09
<vinceant> Salve, desidero una info: posseggo un portatile asus "processore Intel N2815  1.86 Ghz" con 4 giga di Ram, sul quale ho installato Win 8.1 32 bit. Vorrei passare a Linux, l'ultima versione di Ubuntu LTS 18.04 a quanto ho potuto capire è uscita soltanto a 64 bit, sul mio portatile citato sopra potrebbe girare tale versione?  Se no cosa mi consigliat
<vinceant> e
<Carlin0> vinceant, quel processore dovrebbe supportar eil 64 bit ma è abbastanza scarso , ti consiglio di installare xubuntu che ha una interfaccia grafica più leggera
<vinceant> una derivata di Ubuntu? Grazie Carlin0
<Carlin0> si è una derivata ufficiale
<vinceant> Ok grazie ed un saluto a tutti
<Silvano_zzzzzzz> c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Silvano_zzzzzzz> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh17B4kmolu5
<gigirock> Riccardone, qual buon vento ? manco una gara di master ?
<Dresult> Ciao a tutti, mi servirebbe una mano...ho appena eliminato la partizione di Windows ma se faccio "sudo update-grub" continua a trovarmi il Windows Boot Manager, come risolvo ?
<Riccardone> gigirock: ciao
<Riccardone> gigirock: niente gare fino a settembre :)
<gigirock> Dresult, hai eliminato la partizione ma non il boot record
<gigirock> Riccardone, mia figlia e' in crisi con il syncro , non sa se fare sul serio o no
<Dresult> mi sono rimaste due partizioni: quella di ubuntu e una fat32 con punto di montaggio /boot/efi che però risulta montata
<Dresult> non l'ho eliminata per paura di non poter più avviare il sistema pensando ci fosse installato grub
<gigirock> Dresult, ma tu booti uefi o bios ?
<Dresult> uefi
<gigirock> Dresult, quella partizione contiene anche il boot di ubuntu, prova con boot-manager
<gigirock> Dresult, boot/efi contiene il lanciatore che lancia i vari os che sono installati , quello windows e' rimansto come lanciatore
<Dresult> boot-manager è un programma ?
<gigirock> Dresult, si aspe.....
<gigirock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair Dresult segui la guida ufficiale altrimenti qui mi cazziano
<Dresult> ahahah ora vedo, grazie
<Dresult> un'altra cosa...non ho la partizione di swap, devo crearla oppure posso lasciare così ?
<gigirock> Dresult, quanta ram hai ?
<Dresult> il monitor di sistema mi da 10Gb di swap
<Dresult> 16
<Carlin0> Dresult, che ubuntu usi ?
<Dresult> 18.04
<gigirock> Dresult, a meno che non fai calcoli strutturali predittivi ....... non ti serve lo swap
<Riccardone> gigirock: syncro ? Naaaaaaa .....
<Carlin0> la 18.04 non fa più la partizione , mette la swap su file
<Riccardone> gigirock: che desista ....
<Dresult> ah perfetto
<Dresult> grazie :D
<Dresult> avvio la sessione live per provare a sistemare il boot
<Carlin0> giusi, hai problemi di connessione ?
<AlbertoP81> ciao a tutti volevo sapere i requisiti per installare versione ubuntu più adatta su pc HP Pavilion dv9059ea
<Carlin0> AlbertoP81, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<Carlin0> vabè devo andare ora ...
<AlbertoP81> https://notebookitalia.it/scheda-tecnica-recensione/hp-pavilion-dv9059ea-4.html
<AlbertoP81> Carlin0: ti mando link https://notebookitalia.it/scheda-tecnica-recensione/hp-pavilion-dv9059ea-4.html
#ubuntu-it 2018-06-10
<WalterQ> Ciao a tutti e buongiorno. Qualcuno mi saprebbe dire perchè ogni volta che riavvio il pc sul quale ho installato ubuntu 18.04 ritrovo il mio secondo harddisk da 500gb formattato in ntfs smontato?
<WalterQ> Devo forse formattarlo in ext4 per ritrovarlo montato oppure ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<Carlin0> !ntfs | WalterQ
<ubot-it> WalterQ: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<zFranaPvP> Buongiorno, ho un problema con ubuntu 18.04, praticamente non si avvia steam, mi è successo anche con la 17.10
<Leprotto> salve a tutti
<Leprotto> avrei un quesito facile facile
<gigirock> spara
<gigirock> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Leprotto> okkei
<Leprotto> come si riavvia il window manager in ubuntu 18?
<Leprotto> se do il comando sudo service lightdm restart
<Leprotto> mi dice Failed to restart lightdm.service: Unit lightdm.service not found
<Leprotto> avete letto? :D
<gigirock> Leprotto: no fai pgup o pgdwn e ribatti cosa hai scritto
<Leprotto> se do il comando sudo service lightdm restart
<Leprotto> mi dice Failed to restart lightdm.service: Unit lightdm.service not found
<Leprotto> ubuntu 18
<gigirock> Leprotto: evidentemente non hai installati lightdm ubu 18 per default usa gdn
<Carlin0> ubuntu o derivata ?
<gigirock> Leprotto: evidentemente non hai installati lightdm ubu 18 per default usa *gdm
<Carlin0> esatto ubuntu non usa lightdm ma gdm3
<Leprotto> ma non erano di default lightdm?
<Leprotto> ok
<gigirock> Leprotto: pero' dipende da che versione hai installato
<Leprotto> quindi ubuntu 18 è gdm
<Carlin0> esatto
<Carlin0> perchè non è più unity ma gnome
<Leprotto> okkei grazie mille :D
<Leprotto> risalve :D
<Leprotto> non funziona
<Leprotto> nel senso che se do il comando mi riporta al login ma quando digito la password mi riporta ancora al login
<Carlin0> Leprotto, cosa hai pasticciato ?
<Leprotto> in che senso?
<Carlin0> eh dimmelo tu , perchè dovevi riavviare quel servizio ? cosa hai fattom ?
<Leprotto> allora sto utilizzando un desktop manager affiancato a gnome, però è un po' vecchio e da ubuntu 17.10 la funzionalità per il log out non funziona più
<Leprotto> quindi o resetto la macchina
<Leprotto> oppure restarto gdm
<gigirock> Leprotto: se vuoi cambiare dm devi fare logout dall'utente attuale al login screen selezioni il de e fai il login di nuovo
<gigirock> Leprotto: che dm hai installato 'affiancato' ?
<Leprotto> Steam compositor che è basato anche lui su gdm
<gigirock> Leprotto: e come lo hai installato ?
<Leprotto> recuperando i debian dalla repo
<Leprotto> che ovviamente non è ubuntu ufficiale
<Carlin0> come immaginavo
<Carlin0> hai fatto cosini ed ora ti chiedi perchè non va ...
<gigirock> un bel minestrone
<Carlin0> casini*
<Leprotto> no vabbè funziona tutto come prima
<Carlin0> ok quindi sei a posto
<Leprotto> solo che per switchare da un de all'altro devo riavviare
<Carlin0> Leprotto, non diamo supporto qui a software non ufficiale
<gigirock> Leprotto: sicuro ma se tu esci o fai logout puoi anche non rebootare... semplicemente scrivendo logout .....
<gianni__> list
<gianni__> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<gianni__> http://pastbein.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-03
<prusso> Mi sembra che ho qualche problema di sistema con file java ed altre librerie. Ho ripetuto diverse istallazioni con formattazione completa ma nonostante tutto riscontro diversi problemi. Esempio istallo in linea con il repository i files hplib e le librerie non sono trovate. Istallo i connettori J o my sql ed i percorsi ai connettori non vengono ril
<prusso> evati nonostante i percorsi siano stati aggiunti. Anche il Sistema di Windows Server 2008 non viene rilevato eseguendo la riparazione del Grub. A Questo punto credo che ho un problema da qualche parte ma non capisco dove. Ho eseguito istallazioni pulite ogni qualvolta mi si è presentato solo uno di questi problemi. Versione 19.04 disco dingo deskto
<prusso> p con crittografia di disco.
<prusso> Ho bisogno di aiuto per dual boot Ubuntu 19.04 / Windows Server 2008
<relite> Aiuto per Ubuntu 19.04. Non si registrano i percorsi di diverser librerie. Ad esempio i connettori jdbc - odbc - hplib
<matadores> buon pomeriggio
<matadores> so che non è sezione giusta ma vorrei chiedere un programma gratuito per ubuntu  per non far accedere a siti per adulti e bloccare alcuni siti per lasciare questo pc a mio figlio
<remix_tj> matadores: esisteva un tool una volta
<remix_tj> provo a vedere se esiste ancora
<matadores> grazie
<matadores> ho preso due pc fissi rigenerati ai miei figli quindi dovrò fare stessa cosa su altro pc
<remix_tj> matadores: esisteva un tool chiamato net-nanny: http://www.istitutomajorana.it/scarica2/parental_control_ubuntu.pdf non so se funziona ancora sulle versioni recenti di ubuntu, ho documentazione solo risalente a 3 anni fa
<matadores> ah
<matadores> speriamo che vada bene
<remix_tj> c'era altrimenti la possibilità di bloccare il tutto o usando opendns, oppure attraverso l'uso di dansguardian, ma quest'ultima soluzione è un po' più complessa
<matadores> ok
<matadores> allora riavvio che ha finito installazione e ho visto repistori e dice che ultimo aggiornamento risale a 2014
<matadores> eccomi
<remix_tj> matadores: avevo trovato anche altra documentazione per dansguardian, che mi sembra una soluzione più solida: https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/set-up-a-kid-friendly-linux-pc/
<remix_tj> questa è sicuramente una soluzione più solida
<guirosdue> ciao sto usando okular e mi è sparita la barra del menu file, sapete aiutarmi a ripristinarla? grazie
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-04
<Newbuser> Hey i can't decompress a tar.gz file..terminalsays gzip: stdin: not ingzipformat
<relite> qualcuno mi può aiutare. Il sistema non rileva le librerie come hplip odbc jdbc
<Mr_Pan> !qualcuno | relite
<ubot-it> relite: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mr_Pan> relite ci sei ancorA ?  qualche info sarebbe gradita
<relite> SCUSA MI HA DISTRATTO UN CLIENTE
<relite> mi capita di istallare i connettori jdbc o odibc o le librerie hplip. Sono tutte librerie quindi. Dopo ave indicato i percorsi (è un esempio di mysql o java) trovo la libreria che inserico correttamente e concludo la procedura senza errori e salvando. dopo quando viene utilizzata non la trova. Apro il file dove avevo indicato il percorso ed è vuoto
<relite> .
<relite> anche con hplib effettuo la procedura di istallazione senza problemi, ma quando configuro la stampante o il file la libreria non viene rilevata. Sono tutte librerie ufficialiper Ubunt19.04 . ho inziato a pensare che avessi un problema diverso, che non sono riuscito ad individuare.
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-05
<eugenio_> 'giorno, mi serve un consiglio su come fare un backup. quale applicazione? vorrei backuppare su NAS alcune directory ed escluderne altre del mio fs desktop. Vorrei che l'eventuale ripristino sia il più semplice possibile ma granulare (scegliere il singolo file). Ho provato Back in Time ma è lentissimo ad eseguire il backup. Backups invece non consente il ripristino del singolo file ma di tutto lo snapshot. Consigli?
<caldarella> buongiorno ragazzi quale canale IRC posso scegliere per parlare di filtro per la FTTC?
<bryan103> uona sera a tutti
<bryan103> ho aggiornato da ubuntu 16.04 ad ubuntu 19.04
<bryan103> tutto bello figo ecc... ma esiste qualche modo oppure qualche interfaaccia grafica piu leggera ? con questi effetti mi va tutto a scatti
<bryan103> qualcuno che mi puo aiutare ?
<apt-ghetto> Ci sono le derivate come Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu Mate
<apt-ghetto> Un aggiornamento da 16.04 a 19.04 non viene supportato ufficialmente
<bryan103> apt-ghetto: ma io non voglio riformattare , anche perche ce lo su pc da ubu 16
<bryan103> ho eseguito tutti i vari passaggi da terminali
<bryan103> 16,04 17,10 17,04 e cosi via
<bryan103> fino a ubu 18 andava na meraviglia
<bryan103> ora funziona tutto si , ma le animazioni rendono scattoso lutilizzo
<apt-ghetto> Se sai, quale Desktop Environment vuoi usare, puoi installare il metapacchetto
<bryan103> io mi trovavo bene con gnome
<apt-ghetto> Avevi Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 o Ubuntu 16.04 (con Unity)?
<bryan103> 16,04 con unity scelta obbligata
<bryan103> visto che avevo provato unity su 16 ed era instabile
<bryan103> cioe gnome scusa
<apt-ghetto> Forse ti trovi bene con Ubuntu MATE
<bryan103> apt-ghetto: e qualcosa di ufficiale ? come lo installo ?
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntu Mate è una derivata ufficiale da 15.04
<apt-ghetto> Puoi installare il metapacchetto `ubuntu-mate-desktop`
<apt-ghetto> Provalo prima con `apt install -s ubuntu-mate-desktop`
<apt-ghetto> Ma le versioni LTS di Ubuntu MATE hanno "solo" 3 anni di supporto
<bryan103> apt-ghetto: perfetto installazione  partita
<bryan103> avevo letto che ubuntu avrebbe reintroddo gnome ? per intenterci credevo che era come ubunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnntu 10,10
<bryan103> visto come scatta ancheee quando scrivo ?
<apt-ghetto> nel frattempo puoi controllare anche i logfile, forse trovi qualche errore: `journalctl -xb -p err` o `journalctl -xb -p warning`, uscire con il tasto "Q"
<bryan103> ma l installazione che ho eseguto e sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonathonf/mate-1.22
<bryan103> desktop environment
<bryan103> apt-ghetto:  installazione finita aspe che provo ad avviare mate e riloggo in chat
<bryan103> apt-ghetto:  sembra rinato il pc
<bryan103> ma questo e il vecchio gnome che era sul 10.10 maverik
<bryan103> almeno questo mi sembra
<apt-ghetto> È basato su Gnome 2
<bryan103> apt-ghetto:  e bellissimo , quindi se ho capito bene visto che viene supportato da ubuntu dovrebbe essere aggiornato costantemente
<apt-ghetto> Ma io non trovo un PPA per 19.04, solo per 18.04
<bryan103> il ppa che ho utilizzato era quello che ti ho incollato poco fa
<apt-ghetto> Ubuntu, anzi Canonical, supporta solo i pacchetti nel main
<apt-ghetto> I pacchetti di Ubuntu Mate si trovano nel universe
<apt-ghetto> e sono supportati dalla communità di Mate, non di Canonical
<bryan103> quindi non cosi ufficiale ,
<bryan103> non capisco perche questi cambiamenti negli anni , cioe perche a peggiorare ... dal mio punto di vista
<apt-ghetto> Ma tu hai installato un PPA, quindi il proprietario del PPA è responsabile
<apt-ghetto> Che cambiamenti?
<bryan103> da gnome a unity da li un interfaccia sempre piu pesante ,
<apt-ghetto> Cambiamenti fanno parte della vita
<bryan103> mmmm , alluscita di ubu 10,10 lo comprai perche il motto sulla rivista era ... resuscitare i vecchi pc con ubuntu .... in piu ad ottobre e il mio compleanno , da li ho sempre usato ubu ...
<bryan103> fin quando dal 10.10 sono passato al 14.04 per poi da li al 16.04 passando dalla 17 18 19 ... non so perche ma m delude sempre di piu ad ogni aggiornamento
<bryan103> cmq sia grazie a te per il consiglio di mate posso continuare ad usare il pc in maniera piu che decente nel vecchio ambiente che conobbi ubuntu nel 2010
<bryan103> grazie :)
<apt-ghetto> di niente
<bryan103> buona serata .
<Ant__> ciao a tutti :)
<apt-ghetto> ciao
<Ant__> qualcuno online?
<Carlin0> !qualcuno | Ant__
<ubot-it> Ant__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Ant__> a qualcuno è capitato di utilizzare matlab da ubuntu o derivate?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-06
<ubuntuct> salve
<ubuntuct> come posso installare ubuntu
<ubuntuct> su un 32bit
<Mr_Pan> che fretta manco il tempo di leggere ...
<max7171> ciao a tutti, sapete dirmi se ubuntu 18 desktop puo supportare piu connessioni di utenti in desktop remoto?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-07
<Andre984> Buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> ciao Andre984
<Andre984> Avrei bisogno di un consiglio su quale versione di ubuntu installare su un vecchio pc. AMD athlon 64 X2 dual core 6000+, 2gb ram,
<Andre984> Scheda grafica NVIDIA geforce 7025
<Andre984> L utilizzo sarà solo x navigare sul web. Nulla di particolare
<Mr_Pan> Andre984, vista la ram una versione leggera 64 bit Lubuntu o Xubuntu direi
<Andre984> Mr_Pan ti ringrazio!
<Andre984> Scusate, caduto
<Andre984> Grazie mille, vi auguro una buona giornata!
<BlackAngel> Ciao
<BlackAngel> C'è qualcuno che può cercare di aiutarmi? Ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chieid | BlackAngel
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chieid'
<Carlin0> !chiedi | BlackAngel
<ubot-it> BlackAngel: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<BlackAngel> Dopo aver fatto l'installazione, avviando il pc mi si blocca in una schermata rosa ed in pratica c'è solo il puntatore
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-08
<Harisonn> Hello
<b00lt> buon giorno a tutti
<b00lt> ho un problema con la pennetta wifi su ubuntu 16.4, ho cambiato modem... vedo le reti, ma alla connessione mi torna sempre indietro con la passw dicendomi disconnesso fuori rete. Ho gia seguito un infinità di guide per la risoluzione senza successo.
<b00lt> qualcuno puo aiutarmi ? grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> b00lt, ma prima funzzzzionava ?
<b00lt> si a casa vecchia con il vecchio modem si
<Carlin0> b00lt, infila la chiavetta e dai nel terminale  il comando lsusb
<Carlin0> b00lt, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<b00lt> file:///home/jonny/Immagini/Schermata%20del%202019-06-08%2010-49-57.png
<Carlin0> b00lt, fai copia/incolla del risultato sul pastebin
<b00lt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sfdtrN8wPm/
<Carlin0> b00lt, dai quaesto comando e postami il link che esce
<Carlin0> sudo iwlist scan | nc termbin.com 9999
<b00lt> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HMt6zgKnq2/
<Carlin0> ma la chiavetta è sempre infilata ?
<b00lt> si anche led acceso
<b00lt> e vede anche le reti disponibili
<Carlin0> bhe le reti non le vee a  quanto pare
<Carlin0> vede*
<Carlin0> è strano quella chiavetta dovrebbe andare senza problemi
<b00lt> infatti è sempre stato cosi
<b00lt> cmq se la stacco va via l'elenco delle reti wifi, se la rimetto appaiono
<Carlin0> non saprei , il wifi non è il mio forte essendo che non lo uso
<b00lt> grazie cmq
<b00lt> sei stato gentile
<Carlin0> non è che hai pasticciato qualcosa tu per caso ?
<b00lt> ho spento il pc il 31 maggio l'ho acceso oggi
<b00lt> e non va ho seguito un po di guide
<b00lt> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=602448
<b00lt> poi non saprei
<b00lt> ho anche cambiato usb
<Carlin0> bhe quel link è per un altro tipo di scheda
<b00lt> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubutQQmQJ2Q
<b00lt> ho provato anche qst
<David77> buon pomeriggio a tutti! volevo sapere come faccio a portare da un disco ad un'altro tutti i settaggi che ho (stessa versione). so installare gli stessi pacchetti ma non so come portare anche i settaggi che sono non in home. grazie
<Carlin0> copia/incolla ?
<Carlin0> che impostazioni non sono nella home ?
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo mai ... a dopo !
<David77> le pass del wireless e alcune configurazioni che sono sulla root: oppure è tutto nella home?
<David77> volevo passarle tutte. copia incolla ovviamente ma non so dove andarle a prendere tutte :(
<frdc> salve
<frdc> volevo ce possibilita di allegerire ubuntu perche ho solo 2.5 di ram
<frdc> e disco di 120
<David77> mi sembrava ci fosse un pacchetto che faceva su dvd o su un disco usb l'installato e autopartente (senza home): esiste ancora? ora ho visto https://gitlab.com/remastersys/LinuxRespin che però non è sul repository: un'alternativa? grazie
<David77> anche https://launchpad.net/systemback non è nel repository
<David77> suppongo nessuna alternativa che sia sul repository :(
<ik8ozv> Buonasera qualcuno che mi potrebbe dare una mano?
#ubuntu-it 2019-06-09
<Yeshua> Come installare CANON MG3650S e relativo software per lo scanner?
<Synaptic> giorno
<_Cielo> Buenas tardes!
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-01
<pippuccio76> Buongiorno , ho un problema con geany , anche disistallandolo e reinstallandolo quando lo apro ho : Geany ha provato ad accedere a un socket unix domain di un altra instanza in esecuzione con un altro utente
<DarckAngel> olaz
<gigirock> buongiorno e benalzati, non ricordo quale sia il comando per controllare le criticita' del boot time, e poi volevo sapere se tali report rigurdano anche i tempi .... post login
<martin11> buongiorno ho un problema con la webcam di un portatile HP
<martin11> ed ho fatto un paio di casini
<martin11> ora cheese mi dice "device no found"
<martin11> potete cortesemente darmi un paio di mani? Grazie
<gigirock> martin11:dovremmo sapere cosa hai fatto che versione stai usando etc etc
<martin11> so solo che ho fatto Tanti casini ed ho una webcam dell Alcor microdia
<gigirock> martin11:comincia con un riavvio o meglio power on e power off , dopodiche' ne riparliamo se hai voglia di collaborare
<martin11> va bene ma non te la prendere, sono solo un ignorante che ha copia incollato alcuni comandi presi dalle guide ufficiali e dai forum per cercare di risolvere il problema
<martin11> e sono finito qua
<makin> Salve,ho appena installato xubuntu,qualcuno mi sa indicare dove si trova lo store per scaricare i programmi?
<EmanueleC> sera a tutti
<Mr_Pan> EmanueleC, sera
<martin11> buonasera ho un problema con la webcam; oggi pomeriggio funzionava a dovere, ma adesso risulta disattivata
<martin11> come posso attivarla in automatico?
<martin11> Grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-02
<Squiddy> Buon pomeriggio https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MQdrbnv8jK/
<apetta88> buongiorno a tutti :)
<DarckAngel> salve
<apetta88> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<apetta88> ho problemi col grub
<apetta88> mi esce fuori la schermata del minimal grub
<apetta88> ho provato a reinstallare il SO più volte
<DarckAngel> non parte il sistema?
<apetta88> parte solo da bios
<apetta88> se può aiutare, sul bios ci sono i "segni" della installazioni precedenti
<DarckAngel> hai fatto installazione uefi
<apetta88> si
<DarckAngel> hai disabilitato il secureboot
<apetta88> mi sembra di si, vado a controllare?
<DarckAngel> gia che ti sembta non è buona cosa
<DarckAngel> bisogna sapere quello che si fò
<apetta88> io ricordo di si
<apetta88> vado a controllare e torno
<Apetta88> Grazie mille 😘
<Pippo> Salve ragazzi
<Pippo> Sapete come posso fare ad installare eset nod su kubuntu il file che ho scaricato è. Linux
<Carlin0> Pippo, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
<Pippo> Ah ok scusami se ho sbagliato
<Longobl70> Buongiorno a tutti
<Pippo> Sapresti dirmi come avviare un file. Linux su kubuntu?
<Pippo> Ciao longobl70
<Longobl70> ho appena scaricato e installato ubuntu, ho scelto di affiancarlo a windows ma dopo il riavvio e ripristino bios, non mi da la possibilità di scegliere SO da usare
<Longobl70> dove ho sbagliato?
<Pippo> Esiste un modo per aggiornare i driver di kubuntu con quelli proprietari?
<Carlin0> Longobl70, e cosa si avvia ?
<Longobl70> solo windows
<Carlin0> Longobl70, controlla di aver disabilitato l'avvio veloce di win
<Carlin0> !fastboot | Longobl70
<ubot-it> Longobl70: Per disabilitare il fast boot di Windows seguire questa guida https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/WindowsAvvioRapido
<Carlin0> Pippo, che driver ?
<Longobl70> ci provo
<Pippo> Scheda video touchpad tasti speciali eccc
<Carlin0> Pippo, che  scheda vide hai ?
<Pippo> Nvidia
<Carlin0> !nvidia | Pippo
<ubot-it> Pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<Pippo> Nvidia geforce 8600 gs gpu
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<Pippo> Grazie
<Pippo> Per il file. Linux sai come si fa?
<Pippo> Nel senso puoi darmi qualche informazione o qui non é permesso?
<Carlin0> Pippo, ti ho già detto anche stamane di seguire le istuzioni da dove lo hai scaricato
<Longobl70> @ubot-it // Carlin0 > fatto, ora provo a riavviare, grazie mille per ora
<Pippo> Carlin scusami se insisto può essere che sia un rompi scatole oppure ho un problema 😂 pensavo che la chat di supporto fosse diversa da quella libera. Nel sito non ci sono istruzioni altrimenti avrei già fatto! Grazie comunque
<Carlin0> in alternativa Pippo puoi installare clamtk che è nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> !info clamav
<ubot-it> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.102.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 119 kB, installed size 746 kB
<Carlin0> !info clamtk
<ubot-it> clamtk (source: clamtk): graphical front-end for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.02-1 (focal), package size 156 kB, installed size 946 kB
<Pippo> Ogni volta che il pc si collega alla rete chiede la password è possibile toglierla?
<Carlin0> devi cambiarla lasciandola in bianco
<Pippo> Ok grazie
<Pippo> Se ti chiedo qualcosa di wine è consentito o no?
<Carlin0> chiedi ma non so nulla , non l'ho mai usato
<Pippo> 😂😂😂
<Carlin0> magari lo sa qualcun altro
<Pippo> Volevo sapere come fare ad installarlo... Ho scaricato da discover ma non funziona
<Pippo> Ho kubuntu 18.04 a 32 bit
<Carlin0> installalo dai repo ufficiali senza scaricare roba in giro
<Carlin0> 18.04 aspè...
<daw_> Intel Quad Core(TM)2 CPU Q6600 a 2.40GHz
<daw_> Scheda grafica [NVIDIA-GeForce 8500 GT] . 2 HD da 250 GB ciascuno 2 GB di memoria Sistema operativo ubuntu 18.04 ma non riesco ad installare da cd la versione di ubuntu 20.04. Qualche suggerimento? Grazie
<Carlin0> !wine | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine per un elenco dei programmi compatibili consultare https://appdb.winehq.org/
<Carlin0> daw_, che problema ti da?
<Pippo> Grazie carlin ho letto questa guida praticamente la conosco a memoria 😂ho seguito tutti i passaggi ma alcuni programmi non li trova... Non so come fare perché wine non parte
<Pippo> Daw a quanti bit è?
<Carlin0> !info wine-stable bionic
<ubot-it> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 50 kB, installed size 185 kB
<Carlin0> Pippo, cmq per installarlo scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install wine-stable
<Pippo> !info wine-stable bionic lo devo scrivere nel terminale?
<ubot-it> 'bionic lo devo scrivere nel terminale?' is not a valid distribution: bionic, eoan, focal, xenial
<daw_> Ad un certo punto quando è pronto per installare i pacchetti si blocca
<daw_> ho anche installato i driver proprietari nvidia ma niente non conclude l'installazione si blocca
<Carlin0> daw_, prova con una derivata più leggera di ubuntu tipo xubuntu
<daw_> ok grazie ma avevo in precedenza installato su quel pc la 18.04 senza problemi che si la 20.4 difficoltosa?
<Pippo> Mi dice che è già installata una versione più recente
<Carlin0> daw_, in alternativa puoi porvare col parametro nomodeset
<Pippo> Anche a me la 20 da problemi
<daw_> :-(
<Pippo> Ho messo la 18
<Carlin0> !parametridiavvio
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Carlin0> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<daw_> nomode set quando attivarlo?
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<daw_> ok
<daw_> Pippo il tuo pc che configurazione ha?
<Carlin0> cmq 2 gb di ram sono pochini per ubuntu
<Pippo> Kubuntu 18.04
<daw_> Pippo quanta ram ?
<Pippo> 2 fb
<Pippo> 2 gb
<Pippo> Intel 2.20
<Pippo> 300 hd
<Carlin0> ma kubuntu è già più leggero rispetto a ubuntu con gnome
<daw_> la 20 a che punto si blocca tanto per fare un paragone con il mio di blocco e se è una costante
<Pippo> Mi piacerebbe installare wine magari sulla 20 ci torniamo dopo?
<daw_> ok
<Pippo> Vorrei rendere operativo il pc per poter cominciare a lavorarci e lasciare Windows
<Carlin0> Pippo, wine è installato , te lo ha detto anche il terminale
<Pippo> Secondo te perché non parte... Che posso fare?
<Carlin0> come ti ho detto non lo conosco
<Pippo> Ah vero! Si grazie comunque del tuo aiuto sei stata molto utile per le altre cose!
<daw_> Pippo digita winecfg
<Pippo> Stato*
<Pippo> Forse sta partendo 😂
<Carlin0> Pippo, meno male che avevi letto la guida ... vabbè
<Pippo> Ti giuro che l'ho letto ma non una volta almeno 10 volte ma i programmi della guida non li fa scaricare... Comunque è partita la configurazione non il programma
<Pippo> Grazie per la fiducia 😂
<Carlin0> /exit
<Pippo> Carlin da quanto tempo sei in Ubuntu... Hai Ubuntu o debbian?
<Pippo> Quando scade il supporto ad una versione Ubuntu si può continuare ad utilizzarla?
<Pippo> Quando scade il supporto ad una versione Ubuntu si può continuare ad utilizzarla?
<alo> ciao!
<Gian> ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto sul multiboot... c'è qualcuno disponibile?
<Gian> #log
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-03
<davidep96> Buongiorno ho comprato un nuvo pc dell ma ho dei problemi con l'audio. Non si sente nulla e mi dava come unica uscita audio "uscita dummy". Attraverso questa guida (https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/06/fix-no-sound-dummy-output-issue-in.html) sono riuscito a cambiare l'uscita in HDMI / DisplayPort - HDA NVidia, ma non si sente ancora tranne se col
<davidep96> lego il pc tramite HDMI alla tv ma si sente malissimo, con rumore forte di sottofondo.
<davidep96> Ho contattato l'assistenza DELL, abbiamo fatto la diagnostica ma nessun problema è uscito, i test audio della diagnostica (beep) si sentono bene quindi mi hanno consigliato di isntallare l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<davidep96> Sul mio pc al momento è presente la versione 18.04.4 LTS e ho appena finito di scaricare la versione 20.04 LTS
<davidep96> ho il file .iso ma vorrei fare le cose fatte bene.. che devo fare ora?
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<bionicpup64_2832> salve
<bionicpup64_2832> utilizzo puppy e spero di ricevere un piccolo aiuto da parte vostra
<bionicpup64_2832> ho installato firefox ma non riesco a creare il collegamento al desktop
<gimo> Ciao, sono nuovo di ubuntu, per favore vorrei sapere dove posso riprendere i dati che avevo sulla scrivania che ho perso con il dual boot con win10
<DarckAngel> olaz
<Mariano> Ciao ragazzi, volevo sapere se un domani disinstallando Ubuntu per tornare ad utilizzare la partizione che usava Ubuntu bisogna formattare tutto l'hd?
<ddp`> aggiornamento andato a buon fine
<ddp`> da 19.10 a 20.04 riuscito
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-04
<p_wolves> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per l'installazione di Lubuntu su un vecchio PC. durante l'installazione ricevo il seguente errore:
<p_wolves> estrazione dell'immagine "/cdrom/casper/filesystem.sqashfs" fallita rsync fallita con codice d'errore 11
<p_wolves> premetto che installo da USB e sullo stesso PC tutto era andato bene con un vecchio HDD, il problema si è presentato con il nuovo SSD
<ddp`> giorno a tutti
<sardonico> hai un problema sull'immagine che hai scaricato o scritto sulla USB
<p_wolves> può esserci questo errore anche se la stessa chiavetta è stata usata 3/4 giorni fa senza problemi e poi non più toccata?
<sardonico> sembra un errore di lettura dalla pennina usb, magari stai leggendo qualche pacchetto che l'altro giorno non hai usato
<p_wolves> ok, grazie mille, provo a rifarla
<Carlin0> p_wolves, con che programma la fai ?
<p_wolves> balena etcher da ubuntu
<p_wolves> potrei usare rufus su W10, dici che è meglio?
<Carlin0> etcher va benissimo
<p_wolves> ok, allora ritento
<Megavat> mi esce system programma detected
<Megavat> E non riesco a muovere il mouse
<p_wolves> stesso errore.... altre idee?
<sardonico> p_wolves: hai riscaricato l'immagine e hai verificato il download?
<p_wolves> no, l'ho solo riscritta con etcher
<p_wolves> che programma posso usare per verificare il file?
<sardonico> se scarichi l'ISO via torrent non c'è bisogno
<sardonico> puoi usare md5sum
<p_wolves> se non ricordo male l'ho scaricata con torrent, ma lo controllo lo stesso grazie
<p_wolves> niente da fare... provo un'altra distro, elementary potrebbe essere una buona alternativa? non ho particolari esigenze volevo solo avere un secondo pc per smartworking di famiglia
<gamba> per installazione posso chiedere qui b sera e grazie?
<sergiovalenti75> salve a tutti sto cercando di installare ubuntu toach attraverso ubports su one plus one. purtroppo non ce verso...sapete aiutarmi? il mio telefono monta resurrection remix custom rom. Può influire?
<Jacopo84> Buonasera a tutti
<Jacopo84> Qualcuno sarebbe cosi gentile da darmi una mano con i driver nvidea?
<Jacopo84> ?
<sergiovalenti75> nessuno conosce t.w.r.p.?
<Carlin0> ubuntu touch non è più supportato da canonical
<sergiovalenti75> ma lo è da ubports...
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-05
<geppo1472> Buongiorno a tutti, un consiglio , vorrei installare Ubuntu su il mio pc HP portatile dv 8000  processore T 2400 intell centrino duo a 1,83 GHz  con 4 gb di ram  che Sistema operativo a 32 bit versione mi consigliate di installare ? grazie
<geppo1472> salve c'è nessuno ?
<Carlin0> geppo1472, installa xubuntu che ubuntu potrebbe essere troppo pesante
<geppo1472> grazie.
<Carlin0> geppo1472, l'ultima versione a 32 bit è la 18.04
<Carlin0> dopo solo 64 bit
<geppo1472> Grazie. e la prima volta e vorrei fare le cose per bene.
<Carlin0> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<geppo1472> posso anche metterla su pen drive ed usarla sena installarla per prova ?
<Carlin0> puoi provarla senza installare si
<geppo1472> grazie tanto, vado al lavoro il week end mi divertirò.
<NovaGiuse> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di supporto per un problema di memoria sul mio server dedicato
<NovaGiuse> Praticamente ho dei file fantasma sul mio disco e non so come liberarmi
<NovaGiuse> Ho usato tutti i tool per vedere i file che occupano più memoria.. ma nulla
<cicciopisco> salve a tutti, posso chiedere del supporto tecnico
<Carlin0> !chiedi | cicciopisco
<ubot-it> cicciopisco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<cicciopisco> ho un portatile dove ho installato ubuntu tre giorni fa, preciso che ho usato già mandrake e debian alle prime versioni ,a poi ho mollato
<cicciopisco> non riesco ad uscirne con la scheda wifi della droadcom 43142
<cicciopisco> broadcom scusate
<Carlin0> broadcom , che modelo esattamente ?
<cicciopisco> non si possono mettere copia e incolla testi da terminale
<Carlin0> 43142 ?
<cicciopisco> si esatto
<Carlin0> hai uefi ? secure booot ?
<cicciopisco> secure boot
<Carlin0> hai installato i driver proprietari ?
<cicciopisco> i driver sta li ha già
<cicciopisco> ho provato anche con i 43x dopo aver disabilitato gli sta
<Carlin0> devi , rimuovere i driver, disabilitare il secure boot e poi reinstallarli
<Carlin0> !bcm | cicciopisco
<ubot-it> cicciopisco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<cicciopisco> ok provo grazie
<cicciopisco> per disabilitare il secure boot come faccio
<Carlin0> nel bios ma li non so aiutarti ognuno è diverso dall'alatro
<Carlin0> altro*
<cicciopisco> ok si non ci sono problemi dal bios. provo nella sequenza che mi hai dato. grazie
<Weakne> Chi mi può aiutare?
<Weakne> Ho combinato un casino e non riesco ad uscirne....
<Weakne> C'è qualcuno???
<Weakne> Raga voglio fare un cambio di so ma non riesco avendo combinato un danno precedentemente
<mbernardi> Buongiorno
<mbernardi> vorrei configurare un file server e un mail server su una macchina che ho a disposizione.
<mbernardi> Come potrei fare?
<cicciopisco> ciao dopo aver tolto secure boot e avviato il wifi con successo ora ho problemi con livepatch
<Bob_00> Salve, scusate ma avrei un problema nell'installazione di Ubuntu 20.04 LTS su un disco esterno. Dopo aver rimosso tutte le partizioni presenti, aver creato una per ext4 con journaling, una di swap e aver provato ad installare su questo supporto esterno ricevo l'errore in cui mi viene fatto presente che è assente una partizione efi. È sufficiente fa
<Bob_00> rne una da 500MB per procedere all'installazione oppure servono altre operazioni?
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-06
<gamba> abauongiorno a uttti
<gamba> buongiorno
<gamba> vorrei installare 20.4 qualcuno e tanto paziente da aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> !installazione | gamba
<ubot-it> gamba: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<gamba> grazie
<gamba> Carlin0 scusa io sono al punto (aiutato da DarkAngel) che ho 20.4 sulla pennetta ed ho fatto con Balena Elderg non so cosa, il prossimo passo qual'è?
<Carlin0> hai letto la guida ?
<gamba> si un po
<gamba> ma sono molto poco pratico
<gamba> a questo punto sono pronto per l'installazione?
<gamba> ho fsatto prima la partizione del disco
<Carlin0> devi impostare nel bios la priorità di boot sulla penna usb (ammesso che il pc lo supporti) e riavviare il pc con la penna inserita
<gamba> Quindi scusa al Bios cosa devo dire?
<gamba> eppoi così facento ubuntu va nella partizione'
<gamba> ?
<Carlin0> che partizione hai fatto ? con cosa ?
<gamba> ho "diviso" il disco
<gamba> perchè ho window 7
<Carlin0> la partizione la deve far el'installer , quella fatta con win non va bene
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<gamba> quindi la elimino?
<Carlin0> leggi la guida
<gamba> Ok grazie mille
<Carlin0> è in italiano ...
<gamba> bravo
<gamba> potevi dirmi dall'inizio che non avevi tempo....
<Carlin0> non è che non ho tempo... sei tu che non hai voglia di leggere
<ddp`> lol
<brk1> Ciao. Su un desktop Acer M1100 vorrei sostituire il vecchio disco Maxtor con un SSD che ho collegato e che vedo. Allo scopo vorrei usare Clonezilla la cui ISO ho installato sia su una chiavetta USB che su un DVD, ma ho il problema che non riesco a bootare il PC nè da uno nè dall'altro. La usbkey viene ignorata bellamente mentre il DVD arriva fino a
<brk1>  schermata nera con "Boot from CD:" e si inchioda lì. Mi potete aiutare?
<maurome> buongiorno a tutti... ho un problema con ubuntu software. Sono un neofita
<brk1> halo? qualcuno mi può dare una dritta?
<alazred> brk1: Chedi, che ti serve ?
<brk1> Ciao. Su un desktop Acer M1100 vorrei sostituire il vecchio disco Maxtor con un SSD che ho collegato e che vedo. Allo scopo vorrei usare Clonezilla la cui ISO ho installato sia su una chiavetta USB che su un DVD, ma ho il problema che non riesco a bootare il PC nè da uno nè dall'altro. La usbkey viene ignorata bellamente mentre il DVD arriva fino a
<brk1>  schermata nera con "Boot from CD:" e si inchioda lì. Mi potete aiutare?
<alazred> brk1: Vedi la chiavetta nel menu di boot ?
<brk1> no
<brk1> Ho provato a selezionarla nel BIOS ma niente
<alazred> brk1: l'hai messa per prima nella lista ?
<brk1> si
<alazred> brk1: Forze è un problema di secure boot
<brk1> eh...ho provato a ravanare un pò anche lì cercando qualche dritta in rete ma non ce l'ho fatta. Invece il drive DVD si vede dal menu boot, ma ho provato sia da lì che mettendolo per primo nel BIOS, ma niente...
<alazred> brk1: hai provato lo stick usb in un altro computer per essere sicuro che va bene ?
<brk1> Si. E va bene
<brk1> In alternativa, sai se è possibile con qualche trucco clonare il Maxtor sul nuovo SSD senza dover bootare da supporto magnetico?
<brk1> Mi piacerebbe risolvere il problema del boot esterno (...ho fatto i salti mortali x upgradare alla 18.04  da rete...), ma se proprio non si può mi andrebbe bene anche il workaround...
<alazred> brk1: Se il disco che ricevera l'imagine è piu grande della sorgente puoi provade con  dd
<brk1> enormemente + grande
<brk1> enormemente + grande
<brk1> 500GB contro 70
<alazred> ma fa attenzione con dd è potente
<brk1> non l'ho mai usato. Ora provo a documentarmi. Ma dd mi copia anche la partizione di boot ?
<alazred> brk1: Fa una copia esata blocco per blocco
<brk1> ok. Provo grazie. Ma la raccomandazione di fare attenzione xchè dd è potente... ma il massimo rischio che dovrei correre è quello di invertire sorgente e destinazione, no?
<brk1> dato che il SSD è vergine...
<alazred> si ma se li interti finisci con 2 dischi vuoti ;)
<brk1> eh certo! ....E non posso bootare da niente ... :-(
<brk1> Ok. Ci sto attento. Provo. Grazie. Ciao
<alazred> di niente
<Rikilodi> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno che sa come installare flightradar24 feed su una macchina con ubuntu?
<ddp`> dera
<ddp`> sera
<Rikilodi> ciao ragazzi c'è qualcuno che sa come installare flightradar24 feed su una macchina con ubuntu?
<Carlin0> !info flightradar24
<ubot-it> Package flightradar24 does not exist in focal
<Carlin0> Rikilodi, non diamo supporto a software non proveniente dai repo ufficiali
#ubuntu-it 2020-06-07
<geppo1472> buongiorno a tutti
<geppo1472> Ho creato un pen drive da 4 gb con ubuntu 18.04 funziona , il video sfarfalla e fa dei triangoli che vanno e vengono, da cosa e dovuto ? ho fatto anche gli aggiornamenti. Grazie .
<max74> Buona Domenica
<geppo1472> salve qualcuno a consigli ? grazie,
<max74> a me nono funziona il bluetooth su un toshiba satellite
<geppo1472> Max credo che ieri sera sono andati tutti a divertirsi , hanno fatto tardi e ora riposano, .  -:)
<max74> infatti :)))
<geppo1472> riprovero più tardi
<max74> adesso ho provato su telegram
<max74> hai telegram?
<geppo1472> no
<geppo1472> li rispondono ?
<max74> scarica telegram poi cerca il canale ubuntu italia
<geppo1472> grazie
<Nico28> Ciao, vorrei sapere se posso installare Ubuntu sul mio asus SV-SX606V. Grazie
<Solena> Buon giorno, ho appena installato Ubunto 18.04. Non mi intendo di programmazione. problemi a scaricare Virtualbox di Oracle.  Ho seguito la procedura da inserire nella schermata program (ctrl-alt-T) ma mancando il package architecture ho proceduto a scaricare il package per ubuntu 18.04 dal sito www.virtualbox.org. Durante il download, mi è stato c
<Solena> hiesto di scegliere una password da inserire in due menù da aprire al riavvio premendo F10: i menù in cui va inserita password sono "Enroll MOK" e "Change Secure Boot state". ho scelto la password, ho fatto il riavvio premendo F10, è uscita una piccola schermata in cui compariva la voce "Enroll MOK", ma non "Change Secure Boot state". Ho inserito l
<Solena> a password per il primo menù,  poi ho fatto proseguire il riavvio. Però  il Package Architecture non risulta installato. So che ho sbagliato qualcosa, ma non so proprio cosa.... sono molto ignorante con queste cose. Grazie infinite per l'aiuto...
<LucaD> Salve a tutti. Ho Ubuntu 20.04, con Kernel 5.3.0-18. Quando collego la scheda audio esterna MOTU UltraLite AVB, PulseAudio la rileva correttamente e funziona. Quando però attivo Jack (QJackCtl) e selezione la scheda nel menù a tendina "Interface", ho il seguente errore:
<LucaD> Sun Jun  7 12:36:40 2020: Starting jack server...
<LucaD> Sun Jun  7 12:36:40 2020: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<LucaD> Sun Jun  7 12:36:40 2020: self-connect-mode is "Don't restrict self connect requests"
<LucaD> Sun Jun  7 12:36:41 2020: Acquired audio card Audio1
<LucaD> Sun Jun  7 12:36:41 2020: creating alsa driver ... hw:AVB|hw:AVB|512|2|48000|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit
<LucaD> Salve a tutti. Ho Ubuntu 20.04, con Kernel 5.3.0-18. Quando collego la mia scheda audio MOTU UltraLite AVB, questa viene rilevata da PulseAudio e funziona. Con Jack ottengo invece l'errore (datemi un po' di tempo per capire come riportare l'errore):
<LucaD> TheP(aste)B.in non funziona!
<LucaD> Questo dovrebbe andare: https://imgur.com/a/iYl79vS
<leo900> buona sera a tutti
<leo900> posso chiedere un aiuto a qualcuno che si intende di ubuntu
<leo900> se ce qualcuno spiego il mio problema
<leo900> comunque ho comprato un server dedicato e sto cercando di installare ubuntu 16 in raid 0 dal sito mi dice che devo usare il SOFTWARE RAID e lo sto facendo ma non riesco a capire le inpostazioni da mettere ho bloccato 3 volte il server
<leo900> se ce qualcuno che mi aiuta e veramente urgente
<leo900> signori non ce proprio nessuno che mi aiuta
<gigirock> leo900:ricomciamo da zero .... che server hai comprato ?
<gigirock> leo900:un server di ferro davanti a te cioe' hardware ?
<gigirock> leo900:perche' fare un raid 0 ?
<gigirock> leo900: perche' installi ubuntu 16 che e' un sw del 2016 ?
<gigirock> leo900:"dal sito..." quale sito ?
<leo900> ciao
<leo900> ho comprato panel.op-net
<leo900> CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1220 - 3.1 GHz - 4 core(s)
<leo900> RAM: 32GB - DDR3
<leo900> Hard Drive(s): 2x 4TB (HDD SATA)
<leo900> mi da solo ubuntu 16 nel sito
<leo900> ora mi hanno detto che vedo installarlo manualmente
<leo900> ma non ci sto riuscendo
<gigirock> leo900:posso vedere la guida per installazione ?
<leo900> non ha guida ti detto cosa mi dice
<leo900> se posso mandarti screan qua in qualche modo
<gigirock> leo900:si fai screen...
<gigirock> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<leo900> ok
<leo900> https://prnt.sc/svd1ku
<leo900> non capisco le inpostazioni per farlo raid 0
<leo900> se riesci ad aiutarmi te ne sono grato ci sto sbattendo la testa da giorni anche perche lassistenza del sito non parlando italiano non ci capiamo
<leo900> gigirok ci sei?
<gigirock> leo900:ma se selezioni la finestra delle opzioni del raid cosa ti propone ?
<leo900> mi dice  none  0   1
<leo900> volevo solo capire come inpostare il modo corretto
<gigirock> leo900:il raid 0 'unisce' i due dischi ma in caso di guasto non c'e' recupero dati, il raid 1 ti permette di avere la stessa copia su 2 dischi, nessun raid fa usare i dischi come vuoi tu
<leo900> io ho bisogno dello spazio completo
<leo900> in pratica ho 8tera diviso in due
<gigirock> leo900:hai bisogno di 8 tera ?
<leo900> e me ne devi comparire uno
<leo900> si
<leo900> ma il problema oltre a questo non capisco cosa devo e come mettere le inpostazioni per unire i due dischi
<leo900> mi da errore e mi si blocca il server
<gigirock> allora raid 0 come dicono....
<leo900> ok ma le inpostazion non capisco
<leo900> https://prnt.sc/svd5g2
<leo900> come inpostare queste cose
<leo900> mettere 0 ci sono arrivato anche io
<leo900> ma come inpostare i due ardisk per l'installazzione corretta
<gigirock> leo900:non so come funziona ma devi mettere raid 0 su tutti e due i dischi , poi avrai un device solo su cui installare os e avere i dati
<leo900> si forse non mi hai capito
<leo900> vabe lascia stare
<leo900> non sei in grado di aiutarmi grazie lo stesso
<gigirock> leo900: e' difficile perche' non posso vedere cosa fai quando selezioni le varie opzioni...
<leo900> e sono le opzioni che non so quale mettere
<leo900> capisci cosa voglio dire
<gigirock> dovrei vedere il tuo schermo mentre selezioni... tipo remote desktop
<leo900> ad esempio devo mettere la voce primary su tutte e due?
<leo900> no non posso darti accesso
<leo900> io se vuoi ti faccio foto di tutte le opzioni
<gigirock> leo900:si certo primary , ma la questione e' che impostando raid0 dovresti avere un solo device... invece continui a vederne 2
<leo900> si
<leo900> forse dovrei eliminare laltro?
<gigirock> leo900:poi appare la scritta device fully partitioned che significa che il disco e' gia' partizionato
<leo900> comunque raid 0 significa unire due hdd
<leo900> ed e logico che se ne vedono due
<leo900> non e partizionato nella
<gigirock> leo900:io mi aspetterei che se selezioni raid0 imposti per un drive e viene replicato sull'altro
<leo900> dai grazie scusa il disturbo ciao
<silvia> salve
<silvia> una volta scaricato ubuntu, come si fa a installare al posto di windows?
<Carlin0> !installazione | silvia
<ubot-it> silvia: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Pelide> Buonasera. Per rivitalizzare un vecchio Dell studio XPS 1340 ho caricato da usb la versione 20.04 di Ubuntu. Muovo i primi passi con questo SO. La prima criticità è che non riesco ad attivare la connessione internet nè via cavo nè con in wireless. Inoltre essendo un neofita non so come postare i risultati delle stringhe di interrogazione del termin
<Pelide> ale. Sto scrivendo da un altro pc regolarmente in rete.
<Pelide> Grazie.
<Mr_Pan> Pelide> nel 99% dei casi via cavo dovrebbe funzionare senza particolari problemi e/o configurazioni
<Mr_Pan> per il wifi dipende da quale scheda monta il pc
<Mr_Pan>  Pelide via cavo funziona se la tua rete supporta DHCP
<Pelide> come posso interrogare il sistema per fornire ulteriori dettagli e soprattutto come inviare il risultato?
<Pelide> la rete supporta DHCP. La stranezza è che con la versione LXLE il wifi funzionava...
<Pelide> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Carlin0> Pelide, premesso che non conosco quel modello di pc , ma se vuoi rivitalizzarlo sarà abbastanza obsoleto quindi forse lubuntu/xubuntu era la scelta più giusta
<Pelide> Grazie Carlin0. Ieffetti era stata la scelta originale... ma, per me che non ho mai usato ambienti Linux, l'interfaccia mi pareva più complicata. Poi mi sono accorto che le risorse del pc non erano poi così obsolete e ho optato per Ubuntu...
<Carlin0> Pelide, installi da dvd o usb ?
<Pelide> Da usb
<Carlin0> creata con ?
<Pelide> il lettore dvd ha dei problemi...
<Carlin0> che programma
<Pelide> rufus 3.10
<Carlin0> rufus dovrebbe andare bene , magari puoi controllar eche la iso non sia corrotta ... perchè è strano via cavo vanno tutte
<Carlin0> !md5 | Pelide
<ubot-it> Pelide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Pelide> Grazie. Provo a verificare e ti dico...
<Pelide> Scusa come faccio ad installare il pacchetto "brasero"?
<Carlin0> devi avere il sistema installato
<Carlin0> fallo su windows o da terminale
<Pelide> Infatti vorrei installarlo sul sistema ma da dove parto? La iso con cui ho creato la usb bootable è su un hd esterno...
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, e quindi  ?  collega il disco esterno e prendi la iso
<Pelide> Scusate la domanda che vi sembrerà sicuramente sciocca, ma veramente sono le prime volte che mi approccio a qs sistema. Se il pc non ha la connessione internet come faccio ad installare brasero?
<Pelide> Grazie Mr_Pan. Il file iso che recupero dall'hd esterno dove lo devo mettere?
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, no npuoi installare brasero... a cosa ti serve    ?
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, devi crere la usb di avvio ...
<Mr_Pan> usando etcher o rufus
<Mr_Pan> devi usare un altro pc ... come hai creato la usb  ?
<Mr_Pan> e comuqnue mi pare impossibile che non funzioni con il cavo ...
<Mr_Pan> se hai tempo e voglia facciamo qualche prova con il cavo
<Pelide> Mr_Pan è la prima opzione che ho letto sul link che mi ha suggerito @ubot-it per confrontare in Ubuntu "l'impronta MD5Sum dei file iso"... Se hai tempo anche tu farei volentieri qualche prova con il cavo...
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, hai controllato MD5  ? la iso é ok  ?
<Mr_Pan> allora collega il vcavo al pc linux
<Mr_Pan> riavvia
<Mr_Pan> apri il terminale e  scrivi      ip a
<Mr_Pan> cerca la scheda di rete ethernet e vedi se ha preso un indirizzo
<Mr_Pan> aspetto qui
<Pelide> Come faccio a postarti il risultato?
<Mr_Pan> ti conviene fare una foto con il cellulare e inviarla qui
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mr_Pan> se incolli tutto il risultato il bot ti espelle
<Pelide> Faccio subito...
<Mr_Pan> a me basta che cerchi la riga relativa alla scheda ethernet e incolli qui ...
<Mr_Pan> incolli  = ricopia a mano ...
<Pelide> https://imgur.com/a/ltPiX6r
<Pelide> Non so se ho fatto tutto giusto. Ora ho dato un nome all'immagine e ho copiato l'url... https://i.imgur.com/J84hDYX.jpg
<Pelide> Il secondo link potrebbe essere quello giusto...
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, ok prova dal pc ubuntu a dare
<Mr_Pan> ping google.com
<Pelide> Mi dà "errore temporaneo nella risoluzione del nome"...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> scrivi nel terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo netplan
<Pelide> fatto
<Mr_Pan> che dice ?
<Mr_Pan> aspetta
<Pelide> faccio un'altra foto e ti invio il link?
<Mr_Pan> si
<Mr_Pan> sudo dhclient -r enp0s10         prova anche questo per favore
<Pelide> https://imgur.com/2jzcs1c
<Pelide> Certamente...
<Pelide> https://imgur.com/urqPeef
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, controlla bene hai scritto male il comando
<Mr_Pan> sudo dhclient -r enp0s10        <<<<<< leggi bene
<Mr_Pan> tra -r  e il resto devi mettero uno spazio
<Pelide> scusa rifaccio...
<Pelide> ho visto...
<Pelide> c'è lo spazio anche prima del "meno"?
<Pelide> senza lo spazio ovviamente restituisce "comando non trovato"; con lo spazio sembra non restituire nulla...
<Pelide> https://imgur.com/K5jIvWV
<PACO80> buonasera a tutti
<PACO80> continuo ad avere problemi di spegnimento con ubuntu
<PACO80> avevo iniziato con fabio_cc poi non abbiamo continuato e adesso all'uscita il pc mi da reboot: system halted
<PACO80> cortesemente mi date una mano
<PACO80> fabio posso disturbare?
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, ok se nn restituisce nulla
<Mr_Pan> ora ridai
<Mr_Pan> ip a
<Mr_Pan> e dimmi cosa leggi alla riga enp0s10
<Pelide> Ok
<Pelide> <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST, MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state D OWN group default qlen 1000 link/ether 00:22:19:e7:4d:5e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<Mr_Pan> ok .. ora la sk é down strano
<Mr_Pan> sicuro che hai dhcp sulla rete di casa  ?
<Mr_Pan> il cavo che stai usando funziona!?
<Pelide> sì, ho controllato la scheda del pc da cui ti scrivo...
<Mr_Pan> ok....
<Pelide> sì se collego il pc da cui ti scrivo entra in rete LAN...
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip device enp0s10 set up
<Pelide> ok
<Mr_Pan> senza device ...
<Pelide> "Object "device" is unknown, try help"
<Pelide> ok
<Mr_Pan> oppure
<Mr_Pan> sudo ifup enp0s10
<Pelide> ok
<Pelide> "sudo: ifup comando non trovato"
<Pelide> con il comando precedente: "Object "enp0s10" is unknown, try "ip help"
<max74> potete aiutarmi qualcuno?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | max74
<ubot-it> max74: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<Mr_Pan> Pelide,
<Mr_Pan> ip link enp0s10 up
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip link enp0s10 up
<Mr_Pan> dal tuo pc connesso mi dai indirizzo di rete    gateway ecc  proviamo a configurare a mano
<Pelide> inizio con i comandi del terminale e poi ti do l'indirizzo di rete...
<yolpe> Ciao, non riesco a scaricare la .iso di lubuntu 20 a 32bit dal link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/20.04/release/lubuntu-20.04-desktop-i386.iso  apre la pagina 404 not found
<Mr_Pan> yolpe, non esiste la versione 32 bit della versione 20.04
<max74> possiedo un adattatore bluetooth come  devo fare per farlo funzionare perche il mio pc non lo vede
<Pelide> Command "enp0s10" is unknown, try "ip link help".
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, scusa errore mio
<Mr_Pan> sudo ip link set enp0s10 up
<Pelide> di nulla... riprovo...
<Pelide> sembra non restituire nulla, ripropone la stringa di default "pelide@pelide-..."
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> bene
<Mr_Pan> ora di nuovo ip a
<Pelide> ok
<Mr_Pan> la riga enp0s10   dovrebbe dire up
<yolpe> ok Mr_pan :( grazie
<Pelide> no purtroppo ancora <NO-CARRIER...state DOWN..."
<Carlin0> yolpe, le ultime derivate a 32 bit sono le 18.04
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, ma allora quel cavo non funziona ...
<Mr_Pan> no carrier ...
<Carlin0> o la scheda di rete...
<Pelide> il cavo funziona.. e se fosse la porta?
<Mr_Pan> porta del router  ?
<Mr_Pan> o del pc  ?
<Pelide> sì, la porta ethernet del pc...
<Mr_Pan> uhmmm  difficile mann impossibile
<Pelide> c'è un modo per testarla?
<Carlin0> Pelide, ma non avevi detto che con lubuntu funzionava ?
<Pelide> eppure quando inserisco il cavo nella scheda di rete di Ubuntu parte il segnale "collegato a 1000 bps" poi dice che non è connesso... funzionava il wifi...
<Pelide> scusa 1000 Mb/s
<Mr_Pan> si collega e poi si disconette!?
<Pelide> la scheda dice "in connessione..." e poi restituisce "Connesiione non riuscita; attivazione della connessione di rete non riuscita"
<Mr_Pan> quindi non si attiva ........
<Pelide> Del resto se vado nelle impostazioni del Fritz (7590) non vedo l'ip del Dell...
<Mr_Pan> eh no la scheda é down ...
<Pelide> già...
<gigirock> max74: che adattatore bluetooth hai ?
<max74> trust
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, hai gia riavviato il pc
<gigirock> max74: fai lsusb ti dovrebbe dare qualche info in piu'
<max74> ok
<Pelide> lo faccio ora...
<max74> https://pastebin.com/bPqAka3N
<Pelide> comunque il led giallo della porta ethernet del pc lampeggia al riavvio...
<Carlin0> max74, sudo rfkill list
<Carlin0> cosa dice ?
<max74> https://pastebin.com/qnvvj1aG
<Pelide> Mr_Pan fatto
<Carlin0> addirittura 3 adattatori bluetooth
<max74> non ci capisco niente mi dispiace
<Carlin0> anzi 4
<Carlin0> max74, hai l'adattatore bluetooth già nel pc , non dovrebbe servire che ne metti uno usb
<gigirock> max74: togli l'adattatore , aspetta 10 secondi poi lo inserisci ancora aspetta 10 secondi poi dai il comando dmesg e controlla le ultime righe... o magari le pastebinni
<max74> ok
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, ip a
<Mr_Pan> leggi la riga enp0s10   se up o down
<Pelide> "state UP"...
<Mr_Pan> ora up !?!?
<Mr_Pan> e che altro ...
<max74> https://pastebin.com/EGQ8GGDH
<Pelide> sembra di sì...
<max74> ho messo le ultime righe dimmi se va bene
<max74> era lunghissima:))
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, manda foto
<Pelide> ok
<max74> ho inserito la penna in un altra porta  incide qualcosa?
<gigirock> max74: quello che hai tolto e messo e' quello del mouse.....
<Pelide> Mr_Pan eccola: https://imgur.com/5MbE2Xo
<max74> no il mouse non l'ho toccato
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, ok sembra UP ma solo con indirizzi ipv6 ...
<max74> solo la penna
<Mr_Pan> Pelide, mi dai i dati della tua rete (leggili dal pc connesso)
<Carlin0> manca sempre il v4 , sei come prima Pelide
<Mr_Pan> ultimo tentastivo di configurazione a mano poi ladscio nn so che altro fare
<gigirock> max74: la penna che hai scollegato e' quella per il mouse , c'e' scritto logitech sopra ?
<max74> cosa devo fare?
<gigirock> max74: devi togliere la 'pennna' del bluetooth che dici che non funziona,ma sembra che tu abbia diverse penne collegate a quel pc
<max74> adesso tolgo la penna e rimane il mouse
<Carlin0> ma il mouse è anche lui bluetooth ?
<max74> io cè l'ho inserito nella porta usb
<Mr_Pan> Pelide ci  sei ancora?
<Mr_Pan> i dati della rete ...
<Pelide> Sì Mr_Pan scusa... sto verificando sul Fritz se per caso ora legge il pc ma niente...
<yolpe> come creo un dvd di avvio?... uso lubuntu 18
<Carlin0> !iso | yolpe
<ubot-it> yolpe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<yolpe> grazie Carlin0 , ora leggo
<Pelide> Mr_Pan non lo vede proprio...
<yolpe> ora riprovo con xfburns, avevo fatto estraendo prima i file e selezionandoli per la masterizzazione. il dvd non ha funzionato... devo selezionare masterizza immagine forse?
<Carlin0> esatto yolpe devi masterizzare la iso senza scomporla
<yolpe> okk
<Carlin0> gli dai la iso e la masterizzi "come immagine"
<Pelide> Mr_Pan grazie tantissime per la consulenza, sei stato molto gentile a dedicarmi del tempo. Credo a questo punto che dovrò sostituire la scheda. Ti auguro una buonanotte.
<Mr_Pan> ok ciao
<Carlin0> meno male che con luubntu funzionava ...
